# Does anyone use Poshmark?



## kenzibray

I'm obsessed with this app! I think it's still only for Apple users. But it's an awesome community and extremely safe. I had a scare with eBay earlier today and it's making me more grateful for this app.

They take care of all of the shipping which makes it extremely easy and its a flat $7. Only drawback for sellers is it takes a 20% commission but it's not too bad if you take into account how much more accessable the customer service and buyer/seller protection is.

If you use the code "x" you can get a $5 credit to shop with! It's all womens fashion and I've found some amazing steals on there


----------



## Jeannam2008

I just recently found out about it, but browsing on my phone. I am addicated to this app, use it everyday, and have already bought 2 things from it.


----------



## Lotus flower

I will check this app out!


----------



## kenzibray

Jeannam2008 said:
			
		

> I just recently found out about it, but browsing on my phone. I am addicated to this app, use it everyday, and have already bought 2 things from it.






			
				Lotus flower said:
			
		

> I will check this app out!



I've found some great stuff on there! It can definitely be addicting !!


----------



## morejunkny

I am about to try selling stuff that my snooty local consignment shops won't sell for me. Fingers crossed that I don't buy more than I sell...


----------



## Jeannam2008

Anyone use the iPhone app poshmark?


----------



## nygrl

I have an account and I've listed a few items, but their fees seem to be way higher than other eBay and Bonanza so I seldom use it. I've never sold anything through the app though. It seems pretty straightforward and safe.


----------



## authenticplease

I have an app on my phone and I look through it at times but prices seem high on many items, fees seem high for sellers and lots of buyers seem to want to do trades for items they are selling. I don't quite 'get' it :Shrugs:


----------



## missnicoleeee

If you all love Poshmark, you should give Threadflip a try!! It's basically the same idea 

I'm addicted to both apps LOL


----------



## anthrosphere

Still waiting for this company to make an Android app. But it looks pretty interesting from what I can tell from the pictures...


----------



## Jeannam2008

anthrosphere said:
			
		

> Still waiting for this company to make an Android app. But it looks pretty interesting from what I can tell from the pictures...



I hope they make it for android too bc when my plan is up I'm switching to the galaxy s3

Ive made a lot of money from selling on posh, even more than eBay, bonanza, and etsy combined! Plus if you find an item you like most sellers are easy to work with on the price! I haven't had an issue yet! It's been awesome and has really helped clean out my closet


----------



## ValentineNicole

I am newly obsessed with this site! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I really like this site. I use the iPhone app and I use the website on the computer. I like that you are provided a shipping label. They do take 20% of your sales, but I think that's better than taking my unwanted clothes to Platos closet and getting only a tiny percentage of the money. 

I have noticed that some people are trying to sell stuff that is really worn though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I love PM and have sold quite a bit there. I know they take a hefty chunk at 20% but with my busy schedule the convenience is worth it.


----------



## ValentineNicole

LoveMyMarc said:
			
		

> I really like this site. I use the iPhone app and I use the website on the computer. I like that you are provided a shipping label. They do take 20% of your sales, but I think that's better than taking my unwanted clothes to Platos closet and getting only a tiny percentage of the money.



This. I haven't sold a ton there (2 purses) but its wayyyyy better than consignment!


----------



## bgyoshi

i love the concept behind it! however, in the 3 days i've started using it, i've already encountered some sketchy people. saw a listing for a fake brand name purse and reading the comments for that listing, the seller and many others obviously did not care and pretty much told people who commented that it was a fake to f*** off.  When I questioned Poshmark regarding having fakes within the community on their FB page, someone pretty much said the same thing to me. While Poshmark gave a response saying they do not tolerate counterfeits or illegal items, there's been plenty I've seen thus far.  I'd still be careful shopping on Poshmark. Not too different than eBay.


----------



## kenzibray

bgyoshi said:
			
		

> i love the concept behind it! however, in the 3 days i've started using it, i've already encountered some sketchy people. saw a listing for a fake brand name purse and reading the comments for that listing, the seller and many others obviously did not care and pretty much told people who commented that it was a fake to f*** off.  When I questioned Poshmark regarding having fakes within the community on their FB page, someone pretty much said the same thing to me. While Poshmark gave a response saying they do not tolerate counterfeits or illegal items, there's been plenty I've seen thus far.  I'd still be careful shopping on Poshmark. Not too different than eBay.



There are fakes out there. And I know poshmark tries to monitor them and take them off. They now have a "report" function I believe so the users can help with this and sketchy/rude sellers. It is a great concept but just like eBay , Bonz, etsy or any other site where you are buying from individuals - you just have to keep an eye out and use your better judgement. Hopefully they will implement a feedback system in the future it is still a fairly young site so they are always improving. 

I've bought, sold, and traded many items through them and I've had great experiences thus far!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Yes I love this app!!!  I've sold many items on PM.  The only downfall is they do take 20% from each sale.  Other than that I love it!!!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Have any of you ladies used that Poshmark app? How do you like it???


----------



## Pao9

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> I am newly obsessed with this site! Thank you for posting this!



Hwy ValentineNicole, I'm on that site too! What's you closet name?? You've been MIA!!


----------



## gquinn

I'm really curious about the Poshmark app as well. It sounds like a great concept but what do you ladies think about buying/selling new to "gently used" premier designer handbags on it? Do you think it's safe to sell these types of things? I see that many sell well-used items or trade for other items.

Thoughts welcome as I've been thinking of selling a lot of my "other" handbags to fund my new "C" addiction


----------



## Pao9

gquinn said:
			
		

> I'm really curious about the Poshmark app as well. It sounds like a great concept but what do you ladies think about buying/selling new to "gently used" premier designer handbags on it? Do you think it's safe to sell these types of things? I see that many sell well-used items or trade for other items.
> 
> Thoughts welcome as I've been thinking of selling a lot of my "other" handbags to fund my new "C" addiction



I'm in it but haven't sold anything yet, give it a try with more inexpensive stuff first and stay away from trades as there are no guarantees!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Pao9 said:


> I'm in it but haven't sold anything yet, give it a try with more inexpensive stuff first and stay away from trades as there are no guarantees!



Exactly stays away from trades. People will also ask to use PayPal bc shipping through posh is $7 for the buyers. I've been on the app for a couple months and I love it, haven't had an issues yet and it's really helped clean out my closet and bet rid of a lot of stuff I don't use, and I've made a decent amount of money!


----------



## Pao9

Jeannam2008 said:
			
		

> Exactly stays away from trades. People will also ask to use PayPal bc shipping through posh is $7 for the buyers. I've been on the app for a couple months and I love it, haven't had an issues yet and it's really helped clean out my closet and bet rid of a lot of stuff I don't use, and I've made a decent amount of money!



How good are people with PP transaction only? How do you do yours? Thanks!


----------



## atlcoach

I just joined after reading about it here. I listed a couple of smaller items and am in the process of listing more. I sold one already in just a few hours. I like the concept, but I agree with the above comments about staying away from trades and Paypal transactions. I am hoping to clean out some Coach and Kate Spade items to fund an LV.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Pao9 said:


> How good are people with PP transaction only? How do you do yours? Thanks!



I don't use pp through there, I just use postmarks way of transactions.


----------



## kenzibray

Pao9 said:


> How good are people with PP transaction only? How do you do yours? Thanks!



I've done a couple but I haven't used PM recently at all. You kind of have to be careful if you do go about it because I think they may have started cracking down. I won't do it unless it's a major difference in pricing. A lot of the sellers will raise their prices to compensate for the 20% they will lose. You'd have to exchange emails and continue conversation through there. I won't specifically mention PP but if they're trying to haggle the price I would say something like "email me at xxxxxxx@yahoo.com to discuss pricing" I will do that a lot anyway because it irks me when people will try to haggle and are very persistent and you do agree upon a price for them and then they drop off. You can't edit the comments so then everyone else will expect that price as well. 

It has its pros & cons but its not bad.


----------



## flipstylz

Poshmark and Threadflip - I will definitely be checking those out!  Lol, anything to feed the addiction... Thanks ladies!


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:
			
		

> I've done a couple but I haven't used PM recently at all. You kind of have to be careful if you do go about it because I think they may have started cracking down. I won't do it unless it's a major difference in pricing. A lot of the sellers will raise their prices to compensate for the 20% they will lose. You'd have to exchange emails and continue conversation through there. I won't specifically mention PP but if they're trying to haggle the price I would say something like "email me at xxxxxxx@yahoo.com to discuss pricing" I will do that a lot anyway because it irks me when people will try to haggle and are very persistent and you do agree upon a price for them and then they drop off. You can't edit the comments so then everyone else will expect that price as well.
> 
> It has its pros & cons but its not bad.



Thank you for the tips!!! Il definitely be using some!


----------



## JadedSeoul

I have been eyeing items on pm for about 2-3 weeks, and just this past week I made my first purchase. I'm slightly uneasy, awaiting the ruling from the authentication thread....
I was thinking of posting some of my older bags.....I just don't know....


----------



## MizzEve

Poshmark and Threadflip sound great.  Hopefully, they'll come out with Ipad apps soon so that I can check them out.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I am so happy I use Poshmark. I've made almost $100 in a month!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

MizzEve said:


> Poshmark and Threadflip sound great.  Hopefully, they'll come out with Ipad apps soon so that I can check them out.



You can still download the mobile version on the iPad. That's what I did.


----------



## MizzEve

LoveMyMarc said:


> You can still download the mobile version on the iPad. That's what I did.


Great, ill check it out.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Anyone know when they will come out with an app for droid users


----------



## Jeannam2008

I have made $950 from selling on poshmark, I went through and calculated all my sales since I joined a few months ago! I'm really impressed! I don't go a week without selling something !!! My mail lady I bet loves me (not)


----------



## CoutureGirly

I have the app but have been wary to use it. See a lot of fake bags on there and it seems like they don't do anything about getting rid of the fakes


----------



## bgyoshi

CoutureGirly said:


> I have the app but have been wary to use it. See a lot of fake bags on there and it seems like they don't do anything about getting rid of the fakes



I agree. I keep trying to use it but all the fakes turns me off. this one lady says in her listing he buys fake to sell.


----------



## atlcoach

Jeannam2008 said:


> I have made $950 from selling on poshmark, I went through and calculated all my sales since I joined a few months ago! I'm really impressed! I don't go a week without selling something !!! My mail lady I bet loves me (not)



I have been excited with my results, too. $127 in my first week. I am really just trying to clean out some older style purses and wallets to get a new LV. I can see where it would be tricky to buy because there is a lot of junk and some items very over priced IMO.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I am trying to give PM a chance, but I think I am just going to consign my items tomorrow. Too many lowballers. I mean, I'm selling Manolos in like-new condition for $75 and people still want to offer me $30-$40!


----------



## atlcoach

chloe_chanel said:


> I am trying to give PM a chance, but I think I am just going to consign my items tomorrow. Too many lowballers. I mean, I'm selling Manolos in like-new condition for $75 and people still want to offer me $30-$40!



Agreed! I am having the same issue!


----------



## Jeannam2008

atlcoach said:


> I have been excited with my results, too. $127 in my first week. I am really just trying to clean out some older style purses and wallets to get a new LV. I can see where it would be tricky to buy because there is a lot of junk and some items very over priced IMO.



Congrats! Yeah I'm trying to just clean out all the clothes i don't wear so I can bring in a new wardrobe plus I've been putting the money I make away in savings for my wedding next year! PM has been really helpful in cleaning out my closet


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I was about to post this same question! I just found out about PM and I'm curious. How does shipping work? How does trading work?


----------



## Jeannam2008

_You cannot post/discuss your selling ID for any sites here._


----------



## Jeannam2008

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I was about to post this same question! I just found out about PM and I'm curious. How does shipping work? How does trading work?



Shipping is done through poshmark. Once an item sells posh will email you a prepaid shipping label (priority mail) they pay for shipping for orders under 3lbs you print the label and attach to your package and mail it, simple and easy! I would not go into trading with others. It's not safe so just stay away from doing it!


----------



## Pao9

x


----------



## kenzibray

x


----------



## Jeannam2008

x


----------



## atlcoach

x


----------



## atlcoach

This is fun, but could be dangerous for my wallet!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

x


----------



## chloe_chanel

x


----------



## chloe_chanel

atlcoach said:
			
		

> This is fun, but could be dangerous for my wallet!!



Yes! I just bought a pair of awesome shoes for $55--originally $360!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Please clarify ...can I purchase items from home computer?  But can only sell from and Iphone or Ipad? 

xx


----------



## Jeannam2008

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Please clarify ...can I purchase items from home computer?  But can only sell from and Iphone or Ipad?
> xxxxxxx



Right, you can only list items through your iPhone which is currently the only device they have the app out for. You can download the iphone version app to your iPad and list from there as well. But you cannot list items through your desktop computer. They are currently working on coming out with an android version within the next few months, hopefully after that they will upgrade their desktop computer version to sell also.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jeannam2008 said:


> Right, you can only list items through your iPhone which is currently the only device they have the app out for. You can download the iphone version app to your iPad and list from there as well. But you cannot list items through your desktop computer. They are currently working on coming out with an android version within the next few months, hopefully after that they will upgrade their desktop computer version to sell also.



Got it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JadedSeoul

x


----------



## jadray

I've never used it but have been curious about it. good to know it has good feedback!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ok, I really am starting to warm up to Poshmark. Finding lots of great deals that I don't even find on the Bay or consignment (still leery of buying purses and jewelry from there, though...I'm usually pretty good at eying clothes). 

But it's bad for my wallet in other ways because I still am getting lowball offers/not selling lol.


----------



## tranquilsoul

Hey ladies   I have a question for sellers.  I know that as soon as an item sells, we are emailed a pre-paid postage label.  My question is, do we have to mail the packages right away for that certain mailing date?  I requested for a pickup today for 2 packages and one of my items was not taken.  I had no clue until I noticed that the mailing date was yesterday (2/7) and not today (2/8).  This is crazy... there's no option to pick the mailing date as well and I don't know what to do.  I emailed them and haven't heard back.  It's been 8 hours already.


----------



## Jeannam2008

tranquilsoul said:


> Hey ladies   I have a question for sellers.  I know that as soon as an item sells, we are emailed a pre-paid postage label.  My question is, do we have to mail the packages right away for that certain mailing date?  I requested for a pickup today for 2 packages and one of my items was not taken.  I had no clue until I noticed that the mailing date was yesterday (2/7) and not today (2/8).  This is crazy... there's no option to pick the mailing date as well and I don't know what to do.  I emailed them and haven't heard back.  It's been 8 hours already.



Hmm, I always set up a pick up schedule for next day from USPS and my packages are always taken. I even receive email notification from USPS that they were scanned in and shipped out, never had an issue with an item not being picked up ?.?


----------



## tranquilsoul

Jeannam2008 said:


> Hmm, I always set up a pick up schedule for next day from USPS and my packages are always taken. I even receive email notification from USPS that they were scanned in and shipped out, never had an issue with an item not being picked up ?.?




See, I thought it would be fine, but then I don't know why it wasn't taken.  I did some googling and found this:

*
Mailing Date

The United States Postal Service requires that you mail packages on the date that matches the shipping label. If you place a shipping label on a package in the morning, you have until midnight to get it into a mailbox. If you take the item to the post office or mailbox after the last scheduled mail collection of the day, you can use postage that has either the day you are depositing the item or the date of the next scheduled pickup, according to USPS regulations.


Options for Missed Mailings for Postage Meter Labels

If you use a postage meter and you cannot mail on the date the shipping label states, you are allowed to use one date correction on the package next to the original printed, dated postage. (After one date correction, you must use a new label with the correct date for a second date correction.)*



So basically we have to make sure the mailing date matches the shipping date exactly?? I'm a bit lost..on the bottom part.


----------



## kenzibray

tranquilsoul said:


> See, I thought it would be fine, but then I don't know why it wasn't taken.  I did some googling and found this:
> 
> Mailing Date
> 
> The United States Postal Service requires that you mail packages on the date that matches the shipping label. If you place a shipping label on a package in the morning, you have until midnight to get it into a mailbox. If you take the item to the post office or mailbox after the last scheduled mail collection of the day, you can use postage that has either the day you are depositing the item or the date of the next scheduled pickup, according to USPS regulations.
> 
> So basically we have to make sure the mailing date matches the shipping date exactly?? I'm a bit lost..



I've never had a problem. I usually drop mine off at the post office or in the mail bin at work. Only time I had an issue was we had a different mail guy at work once and since the label said California he didnt take it. But the regular mail lady took it the next day. There are times il sell something on the weekend but have to wait until Monday to print the label and mail it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got these beauties on Posh for a great price!  I think its my best purchase so far!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sorry the pic is so big


----------



## Jeannam2008

MahoganyQT said:


> I got these beauties on Posh for a great price!  I think its my best purchase so far!



Love those! Congrats on a great find!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jeannam2008 said:


> Love those! Congrats on a great find!!!



Thanks


----------



## atlcoach

Ok I may have my first problem brewing with poshmark. I just sold a Coach bag-clearly brown in the photos-and after the buyer purchased she said oh this is great I really wanted a black Coach. Huh? I messaged her right away the bag is brown so maybe she wants to cancel the sale. No response.


----------



## atlcoach

atlcoach said:


> Ok I may have my first problem brewing with poshmark. I just sold a Coach bag-clearly brown in the photos-and after the buyer purchased she said oh this is great I really wanted a black Coach. Huh? I messaged her right away the bag is brown so maybe she wants to cancel the sale. No response.



Well I cancelled the order. My bad for not clearly stating color in the description. Lesson learned.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Hi ladies--I am purchasing from a new seller and neither of us knows how to bundle. How do you bundle items on PM?


----------



## kenzibray

chloe_chanel said:


> Hi ladies--I am purchasing from a new seller and neither of us knows how to bundle. How do you bundle items on PM?



She would change the price on one of the listings to include both items.  you would then purchase through that listing. This way you only pay shipping once and she receives one shipping label. 

Some sellers offer a small discount for bundling. 10% or so. But not all. 

HTH


----------



## chloe_chanel

kenzibray said:
			
		

> She would change the price on one of the listings to include both items.  you would then purchase through that listing. This way you only pay shipping once and she receives one shipping label.
> 
> Some sellers offer a small discount for bundling. 10% or so. But not all.
> 
> HTH



Thanks Kenzibray!


----------



## emilu

Just joined yesterday thanks to plenty of chatter on the secondhand thread--and made my first sale today!!

i hope it goes ok... is it bad that I am horribly paranoid from using Ebay for years (never got seriously burned) and reading the ebay subforum too much!  fingers crossed


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ok Poshmark is my new deal! For South of $150, I've gotten the following:

Rag & Bone silk Midnight shirt (still $325 online)
Yumi Kim silk floral shirt
Torn by Ronny Kobo knit yellow pencil skirt
Massimo Dutti navy blue stretch skinny pants
Y-3 sneakers (still $360 w/tags)
Otterbox phone clip

It is replacing the Bay for me!


----------



## Jeannam2008

chloe_chanel said:


> Ok Poshmark is my new deal! For South of $150, I've gotten the following:
> 
> Rag & Bone silk Midnight shirt (still $325 online)
> Yumi Kim silk floral shirt
> Torn by Ronny Kobo knit yellow pencil skirt
> Massimo Dutti navy blue stretch skinny pants
> Y-3 sneakers (still $360 w/tags)
> Otterbox phone clip
> 
> It is replacing the Bay for me!



Wow! Awesome load of goodies  I just bought 2 longaberger baskets for $18 before shipping! I definitely love this over the bay! And other online shops


----------



## kenzibray

I definitely prefer Poshmark over eBay when it comes to shipping for clothes. I hadn't been using it much but I finally got around to listing a bunch of new stuff today. 

The only issue I have still is the amount of fakes and replicas on there for brands such as LV and Chanel. I know they do their best to remove them but it seems more and more are listed everyday. I report them as I see them. But it's like fighting a losing battle. 

But I love it for other brands like Rebecca minkoff where there aren't many fakes out there (yet)


----------



## ValentineNicole

_You cannot post/discuss your selling ID for any sites here._


----------



## Pao9

MahoganyQT said:
			
		

> I got these beauties on Posh for a great price!  I think its my best purchase so far!



Great price!!


----------



## pinkfeet

I finally looked around there, interesting! Didn't buy anything or put up any sale items but I might in the future. Ebay is such a pain and so many fee's.

I noticed a lot of people selling refurbs bags though as new when you can clearly see the rivit.


----------



## kenzibray

pinkfeet said:


> I finally looked around there, interesting! Didn't buy anything or put up any sale items but I might in the future. Ebay is such a pain and so many fee's.



One thing I do like about Poshmark vs. eBay is that they take their fee out right away at the time of sale instead of eBay waiting and doing it once a month. Plus the shipping is super convenient through Posh.


----------



## kenzibray

So I'd been off of Posh for awhile during our moving process, but I've started cleaning out my closet to make room for new spring clothes. And I love Poshmark but there are a few things that just get under my skin:

One of my biggest pet peeves is when you 'like' something and the seller automatically tags you and comments "Interested?" 
I don't know if that's just me but I find it irksome. To me it comes off as desperate or like they're begging. I may have been interested or saving it for later, but asking me if I'm interested is just a turn off and many times I will go and 'unlike' the item. 

Also, I don't really care for the mass tags because you reduce an item and tag everyone who ever liked it. Sure occasionally I'll tell a person hey let me know if you ever decide to come down on price, but if I'm part of a comment that includes 50 other names, I usually won't even look at it. 

I'd say one of the biggest grievances I have with Poshmark is how bad people try to lowball  you. I _just_ listed several items, one of them being a pair of booties I'd bought less than a month ago for $45 and never wore. I listed them for $30. Almost immediately I had someone ask if I'd do$20. that's a pretty big jump and especially on PM where you're losing 20%. I'd be walking away with $16. I'd rather just keep them rather than take a loss like that. Most of the time I'm pretty lenient and will shave off a couple of dollars but a lot of times I find people rude when it comes down to it. They want to get things for next to nothing. I love a good deal as much as the next girl, but GEEZ!

Okay , that's just my mini rant. Haha. Had to get it off my chest.


----------



## atlcoach

One of my biggest pet peeves is when you 'like' something and the seller automatically tags you and comments "Interested?"  I don't know if that's just me but I find it irksome. To me it comes off as desperate or like they're begging. I may have been interested or saving it for later, but asking me if I'm interested is just a turn off and many times I will go and 'unlike' the item.


Guilty! I saw other people doing this and thought that's what you were supposed to do. LOL! After I read your post, I stopped.


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:
			
		

> So I'd been off of Posh for awhile during our moving process, but I've started cleaning out my closet to make room for new spring clothes. And I love Poshmark but there are a few things that just get under my skin:
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves is when you 'like' something and the seller automatically tags you and comments "Interested?"
> I don't know if that's just me but I find it irksome. To me it comes off as desperate or like they're begging. I may have been interested or saving it for later, but asking me if I'm interested is just a turn off and many times I will go and 'unlike' the item.
> 
> Also, I don't really care for the mass tags because you reduce an item and tag everyone who ever liked it. Sure occasionally I'll tell a person hey let me know if you ever decide to come down on price, but if I'm part of a comment that includes 50 other names, I usually won't even look at it.
> 
> I'd say one of the biggest grievances I have with Poshmark is how bad people try to lowball  you. I just listed several items, one of them being a pair of booties I'd bought less than a month ago for $45 and never wore. I listed them for $30. Almost immediately I had someone ask if I'd do$20. that's a pretty big jump and especially on PM where you're losing 20%. I'd be walking away with $16. I'd rather just keep them rather than take a loss like that. Most of the time I'm pretty lenient and will shave off a couple of dollars but a lot of times I find people rude when it comes down to it. They want to get things for next to nothing. I love a good deal as much as the next girl, but GEEZ!
> 
> Okay , that's just my mini rant. Haha. Had to get it off my chest.





Lol I agree with almost everything you said! I saw these great shoes for $30 I didn't buy them because I'm in the process of de cluttering, and they were worth over $500 I was surprised to see people offering less! It doesn't matter how much it is, people will always try to bargain in PM! So I also leave some room for negotiation! 

As far as the interested I am guilty in the beginning because I saw some people doing it but my main pet peeve is when people like your product just because, and not because they want it. I only like things I am interested on! It feels like Facebook, that people are competing to have as many friends as possible!

I do like it better than eBay! I also like the trades because many people don't have the money to buy but might be willing to trade and if you need to get rid of some stuff and don't care much about the money, trading is awsome!



			
				atlcoach said:
			
		

> One of my biggest pet peeves is when you 'like' something and the seller automatically tags you and comments "Interested?"  I don't know if that's just me but I find it irksome. To me it comes off as desperate or like they're begging. I may have been interested or saving it for later, but asking me if I'm interested is just a turn off and many times I will go and 'unlike' the item.
> 
> Guilty! I saw other people doing this and thought that's what you were supposed to do. LOL! After I read your post, I stopped.


----------



## *schmoo*

Because of this thread, I downloaded the app. I see A LOT of fake bags. But some are going for ridiculously low prices, $25 for premium designer, so I'm guessing the buyers know what they're getting? It makes me wary tho of using this site


----------



## aatang

_You cannot post/discuss your selling ID for any sites here._


----------



## atlcoach

aatang said:


> xx



Great closet! I wish we wore the same size shoes!!


----------



## aatang

Awwww Thanks, love yours also. Too bad about the shoe size


----------



## kenzibray

*schmoo* said:


> Because of this thread, I downloaded the app. I see A LOT of fake bags. But some are going for ridiculously low prices, $25 for premium designer, so I'm guessing the buyers know what they're getting? It makes me wary tho of using this site



There are a lot and so many people list them as "inspired" there isn't ant "inspiration" about it. They're straight up fakes. 

I report every single one I come across.


----------



## kenzibray

Pao9 said:


> Lol I agree with almost everything you said! I saw these great shoes for $30 I didn't buy them because I'm in the process of de cluttering, and they were worth over $500 I was surprised to see people offering less! It doesn't matter how much it is, people will always try to bargain in PM! So I also leave some room for negotiation!
> 
> As far as the interested I am guilty in the beginning because I saw some people doing it but my main pet peeve is when people like your product just because, and not because they want it. I only like things I am interested on! It feels like Facebook, that people are competing to have as many friends as possible!
> 
> I do like it better than eBay! I also like the trades because many people don't have the money to buy but might be willing to trade and if you need to get rid of some stuff and don't care much about the money, trading is awsome!




I will like something because I like it. Not because I necessarily intend to purchase it. It may be out of my price range or some other reason. But if I see that 10 other people have liked an item and there are 10 comments saying "interested?" I will purposely avoid liking that item regardless of how much I do indeed like it. 

THe way i see it, if someone likes it enough to buy it, they will regardless of whether I ask them if they are interested or not. I do however, will tag someone if I see they like several items to let them know that if they do decide to purchase anything from my closet I offer discounts on bundles. 

The lowballing has to be the worst though. I have a sweater listed that I paid nearly $70 for, I have it listed at $45. It's brand new and never worn. I'm willing to flex a bit and I usually do account for that in my prices. I had someone offer me $20 for it today. That's more than HALF OFF of my asking price. Which I would walk away with $16 after the 20% deduction. That's not even worth selling it for that price. Offers like that are flat out insulting in my opinion. 

IF I ever ask for anything regarding the pricing (and I don't do it often) I ask if they are firm and if not, then they can come back at me with any discounts they'd be wiling to offer. And most of the time that's on a bigger price tag item. I'm not going to bicker over $5-10. 


I do like it much better than ebay but you do deal more directly with your customers which can be a good or a bad thing.


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:
			
		

> I will like something because I like it. Not because I necessarily intend to purchase it. It may be out of my price range or some other reason. But if I see that 10 other people have liked an item and there are 10 comments saying "interested?" I will purposely avoid liking that item regardless of how much I do indeed like it.
> 
> THe way i see it, if someone likes it enough to buy it, they will regardless of whether I ask them if they are interested or not. I do however, will tag someone if I see they like several items to let them know that if they do decide to purchase anything from my closet I offer discounts on bundles.
> 
> The lowballing has to be the worst though. I have a sweater listed that I paid nearly $70 for, I have it listed at $45. It's brand new and never worn. I'm willing to flex a bit and I usually do account for that in my prices. I had someone offer me $20 for it today. That's more than HALF OFF of my asking price. Which I would walk away with $16 after the 20% deduction. That's not even worth selling it for that price. Offers like that are flat out insulting in my opinion.
> 
> IF I ever ask for anything regarding the pricing (and I don't do it often) I ask if they are firm and if not, then they can come back at me with any discounts they'd be wiling to offer. And most of the time that's on a bigger price tag item. I'm not going to bicker over $5-10.
> 
> I do like it much better than ebay but you do deal more directly with your customers which can be a good or a bad thing.



Ohh I also hate it when someone says will you take $100? And then I ask are you looking to purchase right away? And they never respond! Why make an offer if you won't buy? Saying yes will just lower the value! That drives me insane!!


----------



## bgyoshi

kenzibray said:


> There are a lot and so many people list them as "inspired" there isn't ant "inspiration" about it. They're straight up fakes.
> 
> I report every single one I come across.



I do the same. It's not "inspired" when it says "Chanel" or "Balenciaga" on it.


----------



## yyou824

Thanks to purseforum I just started using Poshmark, lots of great deals!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I also joined because of the chatter on PF and I have sold 2 things for $400 and am trading for a gorgeous Philip Lim dress and 2 Vince tops!'  I like to trade, I have 100 listings so that tells you I have a lot to get moving out of my overflow closet.  For me it was great to get the two items I trading  (too big for me) to someone who will live them I'm exchange for something I will love.

As far as pricing, I normally overprice because of the value people give their stuff who in turn want to trade with you, I consider all fair offers and ignore the low ones. x


----------



## nova_girl

All the talk here also made me join. I'm going to list a DVF top that I forgot I had and no longer fits, so I figure that will be a good test item so to speak. Does anyone know how to unfollow someone? I don't recall following anyone and all of a sudden I'm following 26 people.

xxxx


----------



## Pao9

nova_girl said:
			
		

> All the talk here also made me join. I'm going to list a DVF top that I forgot I had and no longer fits, so I figure that will be a good test item so to speak. Does anyone know how to unfollow someone? I don't recall following anyone and all of a sudden I'm following 26 people.
> 
> xxxxx



They make you follow people automatically! I click on all of them and unfollow! I'm xxx


----------



## nova_girl

Pao9 said:


> They make you follow people automatically! I click on all of them and unfollow! x



Thank you! I was able to add you but I'm not able to unfollow the other people. I guess I'll have to play around with it a little bit, or maybe I can't unfollow them because there's a minimum number of people I have to follow? Oh,and congrats on the move to Spain!


----------



## Lingie

I'm new to posh mark! And made my first sale too! Trying to sell some old branded stuff.. It's quite a cool app, but 20% is really high!  Check out my closet too! x


----------



## Lingie

Oh.. And I must add, there is no limit to your selling account. Which to me is better then ebay! eBay capped my account, as I'm a new user.


----------



## atlcoach

I made my first purchase on Saturday. A Tiffany necklace. It looked authentic and the seller said it was, so fingers crossed it is. Luckily, I have easy access to a Tiffany store and can have it authenticated within the 3 day window. I am dismayed by the amount of fakes for sale on there though.


----------



## Pao9

nova_girl said:


> Thank you! I was able to add you but I'm not able to unfollow the other people. I guess I'll have to play around with it a little bit, or maybe I can't unfollow them because there's a minimum number of people I have to follow? Oh,and congrats on the move to Spain!


Yeah I see people that sell authentic things and follow them and unfollow people that show up on my feed.
Thanks!!! I'm trying to sell before I move because Im going to have to fit all my stuff in 4 luggage, of course summer, because winter Im leaving in a storage! lol!!



atlcoach said:


> I made my first purchase on Saturday. A Tiffany necklace. It looked authentic and the seller said it was, so fingers crossed it is. Luckily, I have easy access to a Tiffany store and can have it authenticated within the 3 day window. I am dismayed by the amount of fakes for sale on there though.


Yeah its crazy, the worse it when people say authentic for a obviously fake item. I saw a bubblegum birkin for $5,000, I asked the girl are you trying to sell this as an authentic Birkin? She said yes, my daddy gave it to me! lol

On Poshmark rules they state that its forbidden to sell replicas so I dont know why its so hard for them to screen this!

On another note I wanted to share a funny story, I have a Celine listed for $1500, because people lowball anyways, but this girl asks me for a trade, I look at her closet and her entire closet is probably $900!!!!!!!lol I even asked her for what and she told me to look at her closet! Some people are too funny!!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

On another note I wanted to share a funny story, I have a Celine listed for $1500, because people lowball anyways, but this girl asks me for a trade, I look at her closet and her entire closet is probably $900!!!!!!!lol I even asked her for what and she told me to look at her closet! Some people are too funny!!!![/QUOTE]

That is exactly why my stuff is priced the way I did.  I'm a bit hesitant but I'm having fun trading


----------



## kenzibray

Pao9 said:


> Yeah I see people that sell authentic things and follow them and unfollow people that show up on my feed.
> Thanks!!! I'm trying to sell before I move because Im going to have to fit all my stuff in 4 luggage, of course summer, because winter Im leaving in a storage! lol!!
> 
> Yeah its crazy, the worse it when people say authentic for a obviously fake item. I saw a bubblegum birkin for $5,000, I asked the girl are you trying to sell this as an authentic Birkin? She said yes, my daddy gave it to me! lol
> 
> On Poshmark rules they state that its forbidden to sell replicas so I dont know why its so hard for them to screen this!
> 
> On another note I wanted to share a funny story, I have a Celine listed for $1500, because people lowball anyways, but this girl asks me for a trade, I look at her closet and her entire closet is probably $900!!!!!!!lol I even asked her for what and she told me to look at her closet! Some people are too funny!!!!



I've had this happen before nothing as high as $1500 but for a coach or MK I can't remember which. Priced between probably 150-200ish. People asking to trade and their closet is full of tshirts priced at like $5 a pop.


----------



## emilu

Have a gone crazy. I could have sworn I read that you had to go to the post office to pay the difference for packages over 3 lbs. now I just checked the website and there is an option to add more weight to the postage. Which I totally would have done had I been aware this was the policy or change in policy. Was this a recent change?  I've only been on poshmark for a week so I could only have read that in the last week. Is my brain playing tricks on me?  I really thought I read it in the faqs. But the current facts definitely allow you to print heavier labels.


----------



## nova_girl

emilu said:


> Have a gone crazy. I could have sworn I read that you had to go to the post office to pay the difference for packages over 3 lbs. now I just checked the website and there is an option to add more weight to the postage. Which I totally would have done had I been aware this was the policy or change in policy. Was this a recent change?  I've only been on poshmark for a week so I could only have read that in the last week. Is my brain playing tricks on me?  I really thought I read it in the faqs. But the current facts definitely allow you to print heavier labels.



I think they just posted something about the new option to add more postage if your item is over 3 pounds. It was the first item on my feed when I logged on so check there if you haven't already in case they put it there for you too. Hope that helps!


----------



## nova_girl

pinkfeet said:


> I finally looked around there, interesting! Didn't buy anything or put up any sale items but I might in the future. Ebay is such a pain and so many fee's.
> 
> *I noticed a lot of people selling refurbs bags though as new when you can clearly see the rivit.*



Is it a particular brand that uses special rivets for refurbished bags? I wasn't aware of any brand doing that so I'd love more info so I know what to look out for.


----------



## emilu

nova_girl said:


> I think they just posted something about the new option to add more postage if your item is over 3 pounds. It was the first item on my feed when I logged on so check there if you haven't already in case they put it there for you too. Hope that helps!



Thank you!  I sent them a nasty email this morning criticizing what I now understand is the old policy. Because I ended up shippig an overweight item and USPS forced me to buy a new label for the whole weight and told me no way  and the workers there  basically chastised me  regarding just paid the difference which was poshmarks (now old) policy. 

And as wondering if I should insert foot in mouth for just being a bad reader.   But whew it was a recent change which I had no reason to know about. They still might tell me I'm sol, but I at least feel a little ok about sending my angry email.


----------



## Jeannam2008

While browsing PM I've come across a few sellers posting links to another store the sell their items on called Storenvy, anyone heard of it? Better or Worse than Posh?


----------



## ValentineNicole

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I think they just posted something about the new option to add more postage if your item is over 3 pounds. It was the first item on my feed when I logged on so check there if you haven't already in case they put it there for you too. Hope that helps!



This has been possible for at least 2 months  I know bc I've done it LOL


----------



## aatang

please forgive my dumb question, but how do you bundle items?


----------



## nova_girl

ValentineNicole said:


> This has been possible for at least 2 months  I know bc I've done it LOL



Oops, the wording in the announcement led me to believe it was a change in the policy. Sorry, I'm new!


----------



## Pao9

emilu said:


> Thank you!  I sent them a nasty email this morning criticizing what I now understand is the old policy. Because I ended up shippig an overweight item and USPS forced me to buy a new label for the whole weight and told me no way  and the workers there  basically chastised me  regarding just paid the difference which was poshmarks (now old) policy.
> 
> And as wondering if I should insert foot in mouth for just being a bad reader.   But whew it was a recent change which I had no reason to know about. They still might tell me I'm sol, but I at least feel a little ok about sending my angry email.



I didnt know either!!! so how do we change the price of the shipping??


----------



## emilu

ValentineNicole said:


> This has been possible for at least 2 months  I know bc I've done it LOL



i guess insert foot in mouth then.  I wonder where i read the wrong way to do it--i feel i couldn't have just made it up!


----------



## emilu

Pao9 said:


> I didnt know either!!! so how do we change the price of the shipping??



I now see it as an option when you check status.  I honestly don't remember seeing it there... and you would think they would include it in the postage email!


----------



## nova_girl

I just sold my first item and have a couple of questions. 

First, I got the prepaid shipping label in the mail but it has today's (2/19/13) date on it. Since it's now midnight obviously I can't drop it off at the post office before the end of the day, do you guys think will that be ok? I remember some people here had issues with that but some didn't. I've already scheduled the pickup for tomorrow (2/20/13). 

Second, it said in the FAQs that Poshmark won't release the funds until the buyer lets them know they received it. I'm concerned that this opens the door for buyers to claim they didn't receive an item and then the seller won't get paid and they're also out the item. Has anyone come across this (I hope not!)? I guess the tracking would be useful in this situation but I just want to be sure.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vangiepuff

I just signed up X, and I'm also curious about anyone being scammed. I'm thinking about selling but I just don't know yet.


----------



## Pao9

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I just sold my first item and have a couple of questions.
> 
> First, I got the prepaid shipping label in the mail but it has today's (2/19/13) date on it. Since it's now midnight obviously I can't drop it off at the post office before the end of the day, do you guys think will that be ok? I remember some people here had issues with that but some didn't. I've already scheduled the pickup for tomorrow (2/20/13).
> 
> Second, it said in the FAQs that Poshmark won't release the funds until the buyer lets them know they received it. I'm concerned that this opens the door for buyers to claim they didn't receive an item and then the seller won't get paid and they're also out the item. Has anyone come across this (I hope not!)? I guess the tracking would be useful in this situation but I just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I haven't had that issue but I also used mostly Paypal, today was the first time someone said that they received the item and I got my funds!


----------



## bgyoshi

how does it work when people are selling on via PP? do you just take your item off of poshmark and mail it to them after they pay?


----------



## Jeannam2008

bgyoshi said:


> how does it work when people are selling on via PP? do you just take your item off of poshmark and mail it to them after they pay?



Yes, I think with using Paypal you get their email and via Paypal email them their total in which they pay, you make a shipping label using USPS and once the transaction is processed just either delete the listing or in title mark sold and change price to something high so no one can buy. I don't use Paypal but I bundle and when I bundle and it's sold I just delete the items of PM


----------



## vcuartsybec

so i'd like to start selling on poshmark but I'm still not 100% sure i understand the process. I have a lot of low end items like hollister and abercrombie (better than taking them to goodwill but pointless to waste my time listing on ebay) that I want to sell but if poshmark charges $7 for shipping and I charge say $5 per item I feel like no one would pay that much for used items. Is bundling the way to go? or is it a waste of time to sell items that cheap? does my question even make any sense? lol


----------



## kenzibray

vcuartsybec said:


> so i'd like to start selling on poshmark but I'm still not 100% sure i understand the process. I have a lot of low end items like hollister and abercrombie (better than taking them to goodwill but pointless to waste my time listing on ebay) that I want to sell but if poshmark charges $7 for shipping and I charge say $5 per item I feel like no one would pay that much for used items. Is bundling the way to go? or is it a waste of time to sell items that cheap? does my question even make any sense? lol



I'll list my items individually but really bundling would be the cheaper way to go. Say you have 3 hollister tee's you could just go ahead and list for $15 but in the description  maybe say available individually upon request. Or something to that effect. 

Or list everything individually and if people are interested in multiple items, they'll ask you if you'll bundle. Most sellers do. And some offer a discount on bundles as well.


----------



## emilu

nova_girl said:


> I just sold my first item and have a couple of questions.
> 
> First, I got the prepaid shipping label in the mail but it has today's (2/19/13) date on it. Since it's now midnight obviously I can't drop it off at the post office before the end of the day, do you guys think will that be ok? I remember some people here had issues with that but some didn't. I've already scheduled the pickup for tomorrow (2/20/13).
> 
> Second, it said in the FAQs that Poshmark won't release the funds until the buyer lets them know they received it. I'm concerned that this opens the door for buyers to claim they didn't receive an item and then the seller won't get paid and they're also out the item. Has anyone come across this (I hope not!)? I guess the tracking would be useful in this situation but I just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I've never had a problem with shipping the next day. Although I do drop it off at the post office. 

I suppose there is always that risk but tracking helps. Buyer has three days to say something  is wrong then I think it is auto marked as delivered?  In any event of course I suppose the buyer could make up stuff, not sure how poshmark deals with he said she said. But poshmark does have added benefit of not being anonymous (like eBay has become) and is very chatty.  More than feed back there is chatting can rightly (or wrongly) ruin a bad apples reputation.


----------



## emilu

vcuartsybec said:


> so i'd like to start selling on poshmark but I'm still not 100% sure i understand the process. I have a lot of low end items like hollister and abercrombie (better than taking them to goodwill but pointless to waste my time listing on ebay) that I want to sell but if poshmark charges $7 for shipping and I charge say $5 per item I feel like no one would pay that much for used items. Is bundling the way to go? or is it a waste of time to sell items that cheap? does my question even make any sense? lol



Shipping is per transaction. So if A buyer likes 5 things then they can ask you to relist all in one listing. However low end items might just sit in your inventory for a long time so it might make sense to prebundle a bunch together and say you are willing to swap out items they don't want?  I find it super hard to sift through pages after pages of listings even in a single closet.


----------



## vcuartsybec

kenzibray said:


> I'll list my items individually but really bundling would be the cheaper way to go. Say you have 3 hollister tee's you could just go ahead and list for $15 but in the description  maybe say available individually upon request. Or something to that effect.
> 
> Or list everything individually and if people are interested in multiple items, they'll ask you if you'll bundle. Most sellers do. And some offer a discount on bundles as well.



ok that makes sense thanks!


----------



## nova_girl

Pao9 said:


> I haven't had that issue but I also used mostly Paypal, today was the first time someone said that they received the item and I got my funds!



Thank you for your help! I might consider switching to PayPal in a little while but I want to get more familiar with Poshmark before I start doing that.



emilu said:


> I've never had a problem with shipping the next day. Although I do drop it off at the post office.
> 
> I suppose there is always that risk but tracking helps. Buyer has three days to say something  is wrong then I think it is auto marked as delivered?  In any event of course I suppose the buyer could make up stuff, not sure how poshmark deals with he said she said. But poshmark does have added benefit of not being anonymous (like eBay has become) and is very chatty.  More than feed back there is chatting can rightly (or wrongly) ruin a bad apples reputation.



I didn't know that there was a time limit for the buyer to say there's a problem, thank you for that information. That makes me feel better about it.


----------



## Pao9

emilu said:
			
		

> I've never had a problem with shipping the next day. Although I do drop it off at the post office.
> 
> I suppose there is always that risk but tracking helps. Buyer has three days to say something  is wrong then I think it is auto marked as delivered?  In any event of course I suppose the buyer could make up stuff, not sure how poshmark deals with he said she said. But poshmark does have added benefit of not being anonymous (like eBay has become) and is very chatty.  More than feed back there is chatting can rightly (or wrongly) ruin a bad apples reputation.



I think that since they are the ones that get the delivery confirmation they know when you receive, hence they send you an email, you received your item. All you do is click accept. I don't think that if you don't they give you your money back unless they investigate further or it's one of the reasons listed. The difference between posh and eBay is that there are many professionals and business on eBay hence people scamming as well. Posh is a bunch of girls trying to clean out their closets. Don't get me wrong there are scammers and people are not scared to point them out! I got tagged on a few of them! Alerting us not to do business with them!


----------



## Pao9

nova_girl said:
			
		

> Thank you for your help! I might consider switching to PayPal in a little while but I want to get more familiar with Poshmark before I start doing that.
> 
> I didn't know that there was a time limit for the buyer to say there's a problem, thank you for that information. That makes me feel better about it.



You should start with items you don't care much a out not your high ticket items! This will give you a better feel!


----------



## lanvin

Is there anything like this for UK users? The ones I've found all seem to be focused within the US


----------



## nova_girl

Pao9 said:


> You should start with items you don't care much a out not your high ticket items! This will give you a better feel!



I will, thank you


----------



## atlcoach

vangiepuff said:


> I just signed up x, and I'm also curious about anyone being scammed. I'm thinking about selling but I just don't know yet.



I signed up about 3 weeks ago and have sold 5 items so far without issue. I'm not brave enough to try Pay Pal or trading yet, but others here have had success with it. There are definitely scammers on there and Poshmark doesn't support issues with Pay Pal or trading.


----------



## Pao9

Question, how are you guys pricing your items? I get such lowball offers! I see that the things I price High people lowball and the stuff I price low they also lowball! In trying to find the best solution for selling quick! Trade has been working the best so far for me!


----------



## vangiepuff

So I actually just started selling today and sold something pretty quickly. Hope it goes smoothly. I listed it pretty low and still was asked for something lower. So I'm guessing no matter what you list it for, they're still going to negotiate. I think I'm just going list stuff that I absolutely don't want anymore because you really don't get much money for it.


----------



## atlcoach

Pao9 said:


> Question, how are you guys pricing your items? I get such lowball offers! I see that the things I price High people lowball and the stuff I price low they also lowball! In trying to find the best solution for selling quick! Trade has been working the best so far for me!



This is so frustrating. I priced my items close to what I want to sell them for, but am also getting lowball offers. I had to turn down one tonight offering half of my asking price. Some of these people just want something for nothing. I would rather keep it than give it away.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> Question, how are you guys pricing your items? I get such lowball offers! I see that the things I price High people lowball and the stuff I price low they also lowball! In trying to find the best solution for selling quick! Trade has been working the best so far for me!



Me too Pao - I ignore them... Or the ones who want to trade me shoes for the Chanel flap.  I officially took the Chanel off and will sell it on EBay but will leave he pics up to drive traffic.  If I ask for a price break I always ask for no more than 20% through Paypal - some people are just too much


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> Me too Pao - I ignore them... Or the ones who want to trade me shoes for the Chanel flap.  I officially took the Chanel off and will sell it on EBay but will leave he pics up to drive traffic.  If I ask for a price break I always ask for no more than 20% through Paypal - some people are just too much



Ugh I know, it's tough I feel like this tax season has been so slow! I think it will start later this year! I was hoping people got their refunds to spend on my closet! Lol!!


----------



## kenzibray

Pao9 said:


> Ugh I know, it's tough I feel like this tax season has been so slow! I think it will start later this year! I was hoping people got their refunds to spend on my closet! Lol!!



A lot of people have had theirs delayed because of the fiscal cliff or whatever. I know when I filed mine they said they couldn't process mine right away because I had an education credit and they weren't processing them until mid-February. I just got an email last week that it had been accepted but I still haven't gotten my return yet.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kenzibray said:


> A lot of people have had theirs delayed because of the fiscal cliff or whatever. I know when I filed mine they said they couldn't process mine right away because I had an education credit and they weren't processing them until mid-February. I just got an email last week that it had been accepted but I still haven't gotten my return yet.



Oh man- I hope mine gets here quick!  We got that Ivy League sized tuition to pay...


----------



## Jeannam2008

I get tired of people asking me to trade. I made a listing stating my closet policy that says no trades! But people still ask and I ignore them most of the time, it kinda takes up space in the comments section bc you have to scroll through those to get information others have asked who were seriously interested


----------



## Dani3ear

X

I am also disturbed by the volume of fakes and replicas-- really ruins it for those of us with authentic items because people have so much crap to filter through. I recently sold my Tory Burch flats-- they should arrive with the buyer any day now, so fingers crossed-- hope she likes them and I get paid!

Regarding those 26 people you automatically follow-- I think they are all PM employees or something like that. I just unfollowed all of them


----------



## Dani3ear

BTW how do you report the fakes?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I just had my first trade and it was great!!! The gal was so sweet, she even included a Cinthia rowley scarf for me and she said she was thrilled with her items.  Looking forward to the next few I have lined up


----------



## Pao9

Dani3ear said:
			
		

> BTW how do you report the fakes?



I tried reporting a bunch the other day because someone resorted one of mine! I was so mad!! Probably someone who was selling the same thing I was! So I started reporting a bunch including the ones that say authentic and are obvious fakes! I think the posh team only removes them if they say inspired, if they say authentic it stays up! Everything I reported is still there!


----------



## kenzibray

Pao9 said:


> I tried reporting a bunch the other day because someone resorted one of mine! I was so mad!! Probably someone who was selling the same thing I was! So I started reporting a bunch including the ones that say authentic and are obvious fakes! I think the posh team only removes them if they say inspired, if they say authentic it stays up! Everything I reported is still there!



I think it takes a couple days they probably have to sort through all the reports


----------



## kenzibray

So I had a listing in my closet (x) as kind of as a PSA to help report fakes so that we can make Poshmark a safe environment to buy the REAL designers we love. And this GIRL gets on there and tries to start drama telling me to mind my own closet and quit trying to mess with people's money. 

And she also said that by the looks of my closet it looks like all I'm doing is BROWSING so I shouldn't even be concerned. Saying that I can't afford the real thing anyway. So I don't have a lot listed but older things but she doesn't know whats in my closet at home. 

Oh I got fired up. I shouldn't have even responded but I couldn't help myself. Since she came to MY closet and took it upon herself to comment on MY listing to tell ME to mind MY own business.  :censor:


----------



## NWpurselover

kenzibray said:


> So I had a listing in my closet as kind of as a PSA to help report fakes so that we can make Poshmark a safe environment to buy the REAL designers we love. And this GIRL gets on there and tries to start drama telling me to mind my own closet and quit trying to mess with people's money.
> 
> And she also said that by the looks of my closet it looks like all I'm doing is BROWSING so I shouldn't even be concerned. Saying that I can't afford the real thing anyway. So I don't have a lot listed but older things but she doesn't know whats in my closet at home.
> 
> Oh I got fired up. I shouldn't have even responded but I couldn't help myself. Since she came to MY closet and took it upon herself to comment on MY listing to tell ME to mind MY own business.  :censor:



Kudos for trying!


----------



## kenzibray

NWpurselover said:


> Kudos for trying!



Thanks. But with people like that you just can't win. 

When I tried to explain all of the unmoral activities that go into the production of fakes (child labor, money laundering, terrorism, etc) she said we're not talking about drugs and guns we're talking about replicas! I guess she doesn't realize what she's supporting when she buys her precious fakes.  

I don't care if I couldn't afford a basic Coach, I still wouldn't be caught dead carrying a replica for moral reasons alone.


----------



## Dani3ear

kenzibray said:


> Thanks. But with people like that you just can't win.
> 
> When I tried to explain all of the unmoral activities that go into the production of fakes (child labor, money laundering, terrorism, etc) she said we're not talking about drugs and guns we're talking about replicas! I guess she doesn't realize what she's supporting when she buys her precious fakes.
> 
> I don't care if I couldn't afford a basic Coach, I still wouldn't be caught dead carrying a replica for moral reasons alone.



I agree with you 100%.  To report them, do we just send an email to PM?  What's the email address?


----------



## kenzibray

Dani3ear said:


> I agree with you 100%.  To report them, do we just send an email to PM?  What's the email address?



when you are looking at a listing, there is a little button in the top right corer  that has an error. It will then pop up and give you two choices "Report Listing" or "cancel" if you choose report it will give you more options and you choose which one fits the case best. 

You can also do the same steps for the most part if you are on a person's closet and report the user.


----------



## bgyoshi

kenzibray said:


> Thanks. But with people like that you just can't win.
> 
> When I tried to explain all of the unmoral activities that go into the production of fakes (child labor, money laundering, terrorism, etc) she said we're not talking about drugs and guns we're talking about replicas! I guess she doesn't realize what she's supporting when she buys her precious fakes.
> 
> I don't care if I couldn't afford a basic Coach, I still wouldn't be caught dead carrying a replica for moral reasons alone.



ITA.  I report every single one I see.  I also questioned poshmark on their facebook site about the fakes and this girl jumps into my comments too telling me to mind my own business. Whatever, I just keep reporting them. I don't think Poshmark saw the kinds of people it was attracting when they came up with the idea.  I'd say it's definitely not a place I want to sell/buy purses. I'd rather go on the *bay for that...and I hate *bay lol.


----------



## kenzibray

bgyoshi said:


> ITA.  I report every single one I see.  I also questioned poshmark on their facebook site about the fakes and this girl jumps into my comments too telling me to mind my own business. Whatever, I just keep reporting them. I don't think Poshmark saw the kinds of people it was attracting when they came up with the idea.  I'd say it's definitely not a place I want to sell/buy purses. I'd rather go on the *bay for that...and I hate *bay lol.



I prefer Bonanza for purses but I still don't trust it 100%. Poshmark has attracted a lot of scammers and people who just want to cut corners.

 This lady has told me that I have way too much time on my hands to report all the fakes. I don't go out looking for them but I do report what I see. And that's all we can do.


----------



## bgyoshi

kenzibray said:


> I prefer Bonanza for purses but I still don't trust it 100%. Poshmark has attracted a lot of scammers and people who just want to cut corners.
> 
> This lady has told me that I have way too much time on my hands to report all the fakes. I don't go out looking for them but I do report what I see. And that's all we can do.



Me too, even though sales are slower on bonanza with less traffic, but the people there seems way less scammy.

And honestly, there are SO many fakes on poshmark, you don't hvae to go out of your way to find it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

kenzibray said:


> So I had a listing in my closet (@kenzibray) as kind of as a PSA to help report fakes so that we can make Poshmark a safe environment to buy the REAL designers we love. And this GIRL gets on there and tries to start drama telling me to mind my own closet and quit trying to mess with people's money.
> 
> And she also said that by the looks of my closet it looks like all I'm doing is BROWSING so I shouldn't even be concerned. Saying that I can't afford the real thing anyway. So I don't have a lot listed but older things but she doesn't know whats in my closet at home.
> 
> Oh I got fired up. I shouldn't have even responded but I couldn't help myself. Since she came to MY closet and took it upon herself to comment on MY listing to tell ME to mind MY own business.  :censor:



Wow! That chick had a lot of nerve! I love Posh but I do get tired of the fakes and unrelated items that enter the parties. Also how can one judge what you own and what you can afford by what's in your Posh closet? That's just plain silly! I own Chanel, LV, Gucci, and Burberry but they are not for sale because when I pay that much money for something I intend to keep it for a long, long, time. For me they are staples and investment pieces


----------



## Tebus

It's just me being anal, but I hate it when people refer to their items as "100% authentic." Either it is or it isn't.


----------



## JadedSeoul

tebus said:


> it's just me being anal, but i hate it when people refer to their items as "100% authentic." either it is or it isn't.



+1


----------



## JadedSeoul

I just had a little run in with someone who posted screen shots of the mini pochette, but when I asked her for actual pics of the item, it's a pochette accessoires nm. Now she's arguing that they are the same. I tried explaining the mini doesn't have a pocket like the nm. Also it's quite apparent, the mini only has 1 row of LVs across it, whereas the nm has 2. The real pics have 2. I give up. &#128563;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

JadedSeoul said:


> I just had a little run in with someone who posted screen shots of the mini pochette, but when I asked her for actual pics of the item, it's a pochette accessoires nm. Now she's arguing that they are the same. I tried explaining the mini doesn't have a pocket like the nm. Also it's quite apparent, the mini only has 1 row of LVs across it, whereas the nm has 2. The real pics have 2. I give up. dde33



I always make sure I have pics of the actual item for clothing,  I only use stock pics bc I hate pics of myself but I always add pics of the actual item to show its here with me!


----------



## kenzibray

gottaluvmybags said:


> I always make sure I have pics of the actual item for clothing,  I only use stock pics bc I hate pics of myself but I always add pics of the actual item to show its here with me!



I may use a stock pic as the cover shot but then will have actual photos within the listing.


----------



## JadedSeoul

Oh no! I wasn't saying there's anything wrong with stock photos.  but her stock photos aren't the same as the item she has.


----------



## kenzibray

JadedSeoul said:


> Oh no! I wasn't saying there's anything wrong with stock photos.  but her stock photos aren't the same as the item she has.



Oh I know. But it does irk me when people ONLY use stock photos


----------



## nova_girl

I think my honeymoon period with Poshmark is over lol. I really dislike all the lowball offers, people wanting to trade when they don't have anything that matches the value of what you're selling, and people bombarding me with messages if I like an item. 

What I do like about it is the ability to follow tpf girls because even though the potential is there for a tpf'er to be less than honest I do feel more comfortable buying and selling with someone I "know" from here, and since I'm not a member of the tpf marketplace (if it still exists) I figure this is the next best thing.


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Oh I know. But it does irk me when people ONLY use stock photos



Ditto!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Pao9 said:


> I tried reporting a bunch the other day because someone resorted one of mine! I was so mad!! Probably someone who was selling the same thing I was! So I started reporting a bunch including the ones that say authentic and are obvious fakes! I think the posh team only removes them if they say inspired, if they say authentic it stays up! Everything I reported is still there!



I've been reporting as I browse and come across fakes, but it's like a lost cause, there's no satisfaction that their actually removed! I do like the idea of tpfers getting together in 1 post and listing the seller whose selling fakes, maybe if we all report the same seller then it'll finally get removed!


----------



## Jeannam2008

@welzbac2 is selling horrible coach fakes! I've been reporting her items, please do so too!!!


----------



## kenzibray

Jeannam2008 said:


> @welzbac2 is selling horrible coach fakes! I've been reporting her items, please do so too!!!



Done


----------



## JadedSeoul

Lamar123


----------



## JadedSeoul

Ooooooo I reported the fake ones and they're all gone already within minutes


----------



## Jeannam2008

JadedSeoul said:


> Ooooooo I reported the fake ones and they're all gone already within minutes



Yay! Yeah I just went back and checked some of the ones I reported and their listings are gone! That makes me feel better!


----------



## JadedSeoul

Jeannam2008 said:


> Yay! Yeah I just went back and checked some of the ones I reported and their listings are gone! That makes me feel better!



Queenme3


----------



## gottaluvmybags

nova_girl said:


> I think my honeymoon period with Poshmark is over lol. I really dislike all the lowball offers, people wanting to trade when they don't have anything that matches the value of what you're selling, and people bombarding me with messages if I like an item.
> 
> What I do like about it is the ability to follow tpf girls because even though the potential is there for a tpf'er to be less than honest I do feel more comfortable buying and selling with someone I "know" from here, and since I'm not a member of the tpf marketplace (if it still exists) I figure this is the next best thing.



So far I have loved it,  I kinda just ignore the lowball offers and messaging but had great trading experience with Dani and other no TPF girls,  Morgan and I traded some stuff that should hopefully arrive Monday or Tuesday.  I hope the honeymoon continues


----------



## Chinabear008

There's an app that they have now for iPhone where you can buy and sell designer items. Has anyone bought an authentic LV on here? I got an offer for a Saumur for $180 and it seems too good to be true even though its quite used up and considered vintage (1992?). What are your thoughts?


----------



## atlcoach

JadedSeoul said:


> Queenme3



Wow!


----------



## nova_girl

gottaluvmybags said:


> So far I have loved it,  I kinda just ignore the lowball offers and messaging but had great trading experience with Dani and other no TPF girls,  Morgan and I traded some stuff that should hopefully arrive Monday or Tuesday.  I hope the honeymoon continues



I feel a little bit better about it now that the seller of one of my items accepted it soon after I saw that it was delivered, so that eases my concerns a little bit about the payment not being released. Maybe there are still a few days left in the honeymoon lol


----------



## MissRed

I pretty much concur with all of you ladies' comments. I've gotten some ridiculous offers that I politely decline.  I've gotten that three second after I like something message, asking if I'm interested(lol). I've even had someone nastily reject my price because they felt that they could buy my rare bag somewhere else brand new for a few bucks more.   

I have made some pretty good sales however and have ended up making more than what I have made on eBay for some items. (The free shipping label really helped!)

I do think that posh does has its advantages. 

For one, if you are sensitive about people knowing your return address, no need to worry, because the preprinted labels have posh's address.  

Second, that return label really saves me from thinking about postage. (Providing its under a certain weight of course)

I say it's definitely worth a try but it definitely is not my only choice for selling.


----------



## alijoceleste

There are a ton of fakes on poshmark so be careful! I have had friends who have bought authentic off of here but I have had people claim it's real when it is not  I would get it authenticated before you buy. Good luck!


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> So far I have loved it,  I kinda just ignore the lowball offers and messaging but had great trading experience with Dani and other no TPF girls,  Morgan and I traded some stuff that should hopefully arrive Monday or Tuesday.  I hope the honeymoon continues



And we are trading soon!!!!&#128540;&#128536;


----------



## kenzibray

Dtaylor95 


LOTS OF FAKES


----------



## kenzibray

I tried going through and following everyone tonight that had listed their usernames for Poshmark. 

That way we can all stick together on there. Haha. I'd feel much better knowing im dealing with a fellow tpf member. I'm also going to put that at the top of my PM profile.

XXX


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> Dtaylor95
> 
> LOTS OF FAKES



OMG! People actually bought that crap. Unbelievable.


----------



## atlcoach

atlcoach said:


> I made my first purchase on Saturday. A Tiffany necklace. It looked authentic and the seller said it was, so fingers crossed it is. Luckily, I have easy access to a Tiffany store and can have it authenticated within the 3 day window. I am dismayed by the amount of fakes for sale on there though.



My necklace was authentic!


----------



## Jeannam2008

kenzibray said:


> Dtaylor95
> 
> LOTS OF FAKES



Reported! Holy cow she has a lot of hideous looking fake coach bags :/ what a shame


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> And we are trading soon!!!!dde1cdde18



Now if you could only guarantee ill look like you wearing it LOl


----------



## bgyoshi

I love poshmark for selling small items like shoes or clothes that I'd otherwise have brought to second hand stores. They payout is higher here. But for anything with a higher price tag, I don't trust poshmark for any seller or buyers protection at this point.  I've sold a couple items so far and waiting for buyers to accept it tomorrow or Tuesday!! 

X


----------



## kenzibray

I agree to get it authenticated. I always ask the seller to emial me photos so I can examine them closer on my computer vs my small iPhone. 

Also I had asked Poshmark previously if they have any buyer protection and you have 3 days after the receipt of the item to report an issue and they won't release the funds to the seller.


----------



## kenzibray

@m0c88 

her closet is almost nothing BUT fakes and selling for a couple hundred $$!!!


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> Now if you could only guarantee ill look like you wearing it LOl



It will look great on you!!


----------



## Pao9

My one pet peeve is when people lowball, you say what the hell and accept the offer, the person disappears and you just depreciated your product! Now I ask them to email me and don't answer them in posh anymore! Makes me so mas! Why would you make an offer if you won't follow through? That's like bidding on eBay and not paying! 
XXX


----------



## kenzibray

Pao9 said:


> My one pet peeve is when people lowball, you say what the hell and accept the offer, the person disappears and you just depreciated your product! Now I ask them to email me and don't answer them in posh anymore! Makes me so mas! Why would you make an offer if you won't follow through? That's like bidding on eBay and not paying!
> X



I agree!! I had that happen to me with a bundle. She asked what my price would be, I told her, she said yes. I bundled the items like a whole two seconds later and never heard back. After about 48 hours I separated them again. 

But yes, I try to negotiate prices through email because once you say yes to a certain price you're stuck with it. 

Sometimes I feel like a B-Word by not negotiating much but unless I get a good vibe from someone I'm not going to budge much. I'm not in a real hurry to sell anything so I guess I'd rather hold out and get what I want. Most of my items are priced pretty reasonable and low. There are a couple that have some wiggle room but I'm not giving them away either.


----------



## nova_girl

Pao9 said:


> My one pet peeve is when people lowball, you say what the hell and accept the offer, the person disappears and you just depreciated your product! *Now I ask them to email me and don't answer them in posh anymore!* Makes me so mas! Why would you make an offer if you won't follow through? That's like bidding on eBay and not paying!
> X



That's a good idea, I hope you don't mind if I borrow it!


----------



## Jeannam2008

I think we're really starting to put a dent in the number of fakes on PM. I've been scrolling through the handbag section and I'm not finding as many. Keep reporting ladies 

Report @dettedo74 selling fake Fendi's


----------



## summerdaychick

I just downloaded poshmark. Will check it out now


----------



## the_lvlady

I just recently joined PM too! Glad to "see" fellow tPFers there! Check out my closet @glendamd


----------



## tnguye78

So, I read this whole thread and decided to join PM... Hopefully I can sell my items without going through ebay...
Couple of questions I did not see that were posted.. What kinds of seller protection do we have against those wanting to open a claim against us? and PM charges buyers a flat rate shipping, is that correct? What if I wanted to add sig confirmation or insurance, would that come out of my pockets??


----------



## martianboyuk

loads of fakes about!


----------



## ValentineNicole

kenzibray said:
			
		

> I agree!! I had that happen to me with a bundle. She asked what my price would be, I told her, she said yes. I bundled the items like a whole two seconds later and never heard back. After about 48 hours I separated them again.
> 
> But yes, I try to negotiate prices through email because once you say yes to a certain price you're stuck with it.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like a B-Word by not negotiating much but unless I get a good vibe from someone I'm not going to budge much. I'm not in a real hurry to sell anything so I guess I'd rather hold out and get what I want. Most of my items are priced pretty reasonable and low. There are a couple that have some wiggle room but I'm not giving them away either.



This.

I'm selling my old Sevens for $25, and people are offering $15, $20... I'm like, come on people!!! I'm sick of the lowballs. I sold most my coach purses for $40-50, and even then had people asking "what's your lowest?" 

Grrrrrr....

I've had people negotiate with me on $5 jeans LOL


----------



## MahoganyQT

tnguye78 said:


> So, I read this whole thread and decided to join PM... Hopefully I can sell my items without going through ebay...
> Couple of questions I did not see that were posted.. What kinds of seller protection do we have against those wanting to open a claim against us? and PM charges buyers a flat rate shipping, is that correct? What if I wanted to add sig confirmation or insurance, would that come out of my pockets??
> 
> X



They provide the label for you to attach to the package and ship. This basically includes delivery confirmation not signature confirmation. I'm thinking you would have to spend your own money to ship it with delivery confirmation and insurance. I don't even think you would be able to use theirs.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

MahoganyQT said:


> They provide the label for you to attach to the package and ship. This basically includes delivery confirmation not signature confirmation. I'm thinking you would have to spend your own money to ship it with delivery confirmation and insurance. I don't even think you would be able to use theirs.



I just sold my first item on poshmark! Where do you retrieve your money?


----------



## kenzibray

ValentineNicole said:


> This.
> 
> I'm selling my old Sevens for $25, and people are offering $15, $20... I'm like, come on people!!! I'm sick of the lowballs. I sold most my coach purses for $40-50, and even then had people asking "what's your lowest?"
> 
> Grrrrrr....
> 
> I've had people negotiate with me on $5 jeans LOL



I've had people try to negotiate over TWO DOLLARS!!!! I had Victoria's Secret or hollister T-shirts listed for $9 and had people offering 5,6,7 dollars. Is it THAT big of deal? 

And with the shipping options posh offers -since you get cheaper shipping for $25+ .. People ask if ill go lower on a $25 item and even if I did they end up paying the same because they pay extra in shipping. They might end up saving a whole dollar. 

Bottom line- people are nuts when it comes to money!!


----------



## kenzibray

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I just sold my first item on poshmark! Where do I get the shipping label from? I'm so confused...



They will send it to the email you used to register


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kenzibray said:


> They will send it to the email you used to register



Thanks! They did send it...I guess I was too impatient lol
How do you get the money?


----------



## kenzibray

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thanks! They did send it...I guess I was too impatient lol
> How do you get the money?



After your buyer receives the item and marks they've received it as described you'll get an email saying your funds are available. You can either leave them on your Poshmark acct and use. It towards future purchases or go in and request a bank transfer. There are a couple other options but I use direct deposit. Usually takes 2 days to show up in your bank account after you request the transfer


----------



## ValentineNicole

kenzibray said:
			
		

> I've had people try to negotiate over TWO DOLLARS!!!! I had Victoria's Secret or hollister T-shirts listed for $9 and had people offering 5,6,7 dollars. Is it THAT big of deal?
> 
> And with the shipping options posh offers -since you get cheaper shipping for $25+ .. People ask if ill go lower on a $25 item and even if I did they end up paying the same because they pay extra in shipping. They might end up saving a whole dollar.
> 
> Bottom line- people are nuts when it comes to money!!



Lol exactly!! Silly people ! I actually had one girl ask me to price a bundle of all dolce and Gabbana. I price low (IMHO), so I came back with the total being like $125 and offered to sell for $100. She offered $50. Neither item was less than $50!! Lol!


----------



## kenzibray

I just got a message saying that we aren't allowed to post our seller IDs on here. That's a shame because its nice to know who's who on Poshmark too Since its also a community


----------



## Pao9

ValentineNicole said:


> This.
> 
> I'm selling my old Sevens for $25, and people are offering $15, $20... I'm like, come on people!!! I'm sick of the lowballs. I sold most my coach purses for $40-50, and even then had people asking "what's your lowest?"
> 
> Grrrrrr....
> 
> I've had people negotiate with me on $5 jeans LOL



Yup, bottom line is it doesnt matter if you price something at $100 or $20 they are always going to ask for a discount, so dont price too low! Thats my advice!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I just sold my first item on poshmark! Where do you retrieve your money?



Yey!!! congrats!!



ValentineNicole said:


> Lol exactly!! Silly people ! I actually had one girl ask me to price a bundle of all dolce and Gabbana. I price low (IMHO), so I came back with the total being like $125 and offered to sell for $100. She offered $50. Neither item was less than $50!! Lol!



So irritating! why do they think its a buy one get one free kind of deal???


----------



## Dani3ear

kenzibray said:


> I just got a message saying that we aren't allowed to post our seller IDs on here. That's a shame because its nice to know who's who on Poshmark too Since its also a community



I got the same message! My heart raced like a schoolgirl in trouble :shame:


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys! 
I got some reported posts about this.  
This is like eBay, Bonanza or anything else. . . and the rules you all agreed to when joining was that you understand you cannot ever promote or post your own business, auctions, ID, etc. . . zero advertising/promoting of any kind period   This includes PM!

Being a member of tPF doesn't guarantee anything unfortunately {wish everyone that joined was ethical!} and we don't want tPF to turn into a self-promotion type of platform for people.  Hope y'all understand! It's really no different than eBay and we've never allowed members to post their eBay IDs.

Also, no need to post seller's of fakes here and in the other thread, too many duplicates and it muddies this thread.

Hope this helps?


----------



## atlcoach

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey guys!
> I got some reported posts about this.
> This is like eBay, Bonanza or anything else. . . and the rules you all agreed to when joining was that you understand you cannot ever promote or post your own business, auctions, ID, etc. . . zero advertising/promoting of any kind period   This includes PM!
> 
> Being a member of tPF doesn't guarantee anything unfortunately {wish everyone that joined was ethical!} and we don't want tPF to turn into a self-promotion type of platform for people.  Hope y'all understand! It's really no different than eBay and we've never allowed members to post their eBay IDs.
> 
> Also, no need to post seller's of fakes here and in the other thread, too many duplicates and it muddies this thread.
> 
> Hope this helps?



I feel bad now knowing that other users reported this. Very sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Swanky

No worries 

Is Poshmark eBay-esque?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Yup, bottom line is it doesnt matter if you price something at $100 or $20 they are always going to ask for a discount, so dont price too low! Thats my advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Yey!!! congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> So irritating! why do they think its a buy one get one free kind of deal???



Thanks!! Pao how does poshmark pay you?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

_xxxxx inapporpriate_


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No worries
> 
> Is Poshmark eBay-esque?



In my opinion not really... xxxxxx


----------



## gottaluvmybags

x


----------



## kenzibray

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No worries
> 
> Is Poshmark eBay-esque?



No not really. If anything it's more like bonanza because they are fixed listings. But I feel like its more if a community because its more chatty. People comment on each others closet. They talk, they help share each others items and help others find what they are looking for. Or they trade their items. And they also have themed virtual  "parties". 

That's why I guess it didnt even occur to me that we were promoting a business. To me, it was more like just transferring from one social network to another. Because it was Never really about getting these ladies to buy my stuff. But it's nice to "know" someone and help each other out by Sharing each others items and such. You follow people like on twitter. But like any site the bigger it gets it also attracts the wrong sorts of people as well. And I know being a tpf member is no guarantee but like I said it is kind of just another social network in a way.


----------



## Swanky

I'm asking because typically we'd have threads like this in our eBay Forum... I think it may be better suited there.  People in that forum are very good w/ advice about flakes, non-payers, etc. . .


----------



## intrigue

tnguye78 said:


> So, I read this whole thread and decided to join PM... Hopefully I can sell my items without going through ebay...
> Couple of questions I did not see that were posted.. What kinds of seller protection do we have against those wanting to open a claim against us? and PM charges buyers a flat rate shipping, is that correct? What if I wanted to add sig confirmation or insurance, would that come out of my pockets??



Hi! In the past if a package exceeded 3 lbs I could click on the sale and then there's an option I request new postage and you can select the weight. As for insurance I don't believe that's an option. 

I had an issue where a package was lost and after looking into it, PM credited me and the buyer. In that case the service was great but I've also had a user completely harass me about a product (actually two particularly nasty users) and when I complained to PM after reporting them I literally received and email that said "thanks for your feedback"----I was LIVID! I just don't feel that PM engages with their users enough to deflect some of the negative users who basically troll closets to leave nasty comments. I do like their new "report" and "block" features but I've actually had a user I blocked log in with a second username to leave another comment!!!!


----------



## intrigue

ValentineNicole said:


> This.
> 
> I'm selling my old Sevens for $25, and people are offering $15, $20... I'm like, come on people!!! I'm sick of the lowballs. I sold most my coach purses for $40-50, and even then had people asking "what's your lowest?"
> 
> Grrrrrr....
> 
> I've had people negotiate with me on $5 jeans LOL



Lol! I have had people lowball or haggle $5 items as well and it gets frustrating!


----------



## bgyoshi

So I've noticed finally some fakes that I report are immediately taken down.  but some stay up.  I wonder if it's based on how many reports have already been made and then it automatically takes them down based on that.  Either way, glad to see something's done about it at least.

And sorry to the Mods for posting my poshmark name earlier.  I was on the same page as Kenzibray and didn't realized I was "advertising" my business.  Just wanted to connect with TPFers on there! :shame:


----------



## atlcoach

So I had a user share one of my items and went to her closet to return the favor. To my horror, it was full of fakes. She has literally sold the same pair of fake Tiffany earrings 7 times and is taking orders for more.


----------



## bgyoshi

Would anyone recommend selling expensive purses on there? what sort of protection is there?


----------



## Chinabear008

Thanks guys! I don't have a massive collection but have only ever bought from boutiques. I'd love the Saumur for day to day use


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> So I had a user share one of my items and went to her closet to return the favor. To my horror, it was full of fakes. She has literally sold the same pair of fake Tiffany earrings 7 times and is taking orders for more.



Yikes! I've had that happen before. When someone shares one of my items I try to return the favor by sharing an item of theirs (close to equal value if possible). 

I can't stand when people "take orders" I've seen a user who sold a fake LV Neverfull and when someone asked if it was still available she said no but she could get another or pretty much any fake LV that person wanted. She was probably getting them for $30 and turning around and selling them for $100+!


----------



## kenzibray

I feel like on Poshmark you have your dry spells when nothing sells. But when you sell something, its like a selling spree and I love that feeling!


----------



## MissRed

kenzibray said:
			
		

> I feel like on Poshmark you have your dry spells when nothing sells. But when you sell something, its like a selling spree and I love that feeling!



Haha! So true&#128077;


----------



## Jeannam2008

kenzibray said:


> I feel like on Poshmark you have your dry spells when nothing sells. But when you sell something, its like a selling spree and I love that feeling!



I'm having one of those dry spells right now  Last week I sold a few things each day, now this week I'm like busting my butt just to get a sale... I don't like the unsureness when you're trying to make a little extra cash on the side.


----------



## kenzibray

Jeannam2008 said:


> I'm having one of those dry spells right now  Last week I sold a few things each day, now this week I'm like busting my butt just to get a sale... I don't like the unsureness when you're trying to make a little extra cash on the side.



Yea, but its the same with any site really. No guarantees. I will sometimes list some of my bigger items on ebay or bonz as well as PM if I'm really looking to move something. but you never know with any of them. 

It's been awhile since I've sold anything on PM, and I've sold 4 things in the past week.


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Yea, but its the same with any site really. No guarantees. I will sometimes list some of my bigger items on ebay or bonz as well as PM if I'm really looking to move something. but you never know with any of them.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've sold anything on PM, and I've sold 4 things in the past week.



Yup! Ebay has been terrible for me, 2 days ago I sold 7 things in one day on Posh! Hope I get more days like that! Lol


----------



## morejunkny

I think I purchased a fake (that was represented as authentic). I'm having it authenticated now, but in the meantime I want to ask - ask anyone filed a complaint after the purchase has been made? I know I only have 3 days before they release the money...which means I only have half a day left to do this so I hope I get the thumbs up or down on the authentication thread in time.

But what happens after the complaint is filed?


----------



## Pao9

morejunkny said:
			
		

> I think I purchased a fake (that was represented as authentic). I'm having it authenticated now, but in the meantime I want to ask - ask anyone filed a complaint after the purchase has been made? I know I only have 3 days before they release the money...which means I only have half a day left to do this so I hope I get the thumbs up or down on the authentication thread in time.
> 
> But what happens after the complaint is filed?



Did you pay through posh, Paypal or trade?


----------



## morejunkny

Pao9 said:


> Did you pay through posh, Paypal or trade?



Through posh on my credit card.


----------



## SohoChic

I just starte on Poshmark.  I haven't sold anything but I don't know if my items will do well.  I only have really high quality designer items (Balenciaga, Christian Louboutin, etc).  I usually sell on Ebay and have been doing very well there.  I'm just trying out Poshmark because I love the fact it's mobile and I can get my items on there very fast.


----------



## bgyoshi

Pao9 said:


> Did you pay through posh, Paypal or trade?



if you don't want to wait, you may want to pay for an authentication service.  I don't know what you bought, but with Etinceler, they've authenticated for me within hours. and only $5


----------



## bgyoshi

kenzibray said:


> I feel like on Poshmark you have your dry spells when nothing sells. But when you sell something, its like a selling spree and I love that feeling!



i agree!  sold 5 items in 2 days last week...and so far this week..nothing. bleh.


----------



## kenzibray

morejunkny said:


> Through posh on my credit card.



if you think it may be fake. I would go ahead and send an email to posh support to let them know that the item is questionable and you are waiting on authentication. 

That way if the three days do pass before you hear back, you will have already reached out to let them know that you suspect a problem with your item.


----------



## morejunkny

kenzibray said:


> if you think it may be fake. I would go ahead and send an email to posh support to let them know that the item is questionable and you are waiting on authentication.
> 
> That way if the three days do pass before you hear back, you will have already reached out to let them know that you suspect a problem with your item.



Thanks - I sent them an email saying that I am getting the item authenticated and asking for a couple more days before accepting the transaction. Wondering what will happen next. Have you been through this?

On a seller's note, I haven't sold a single thing on Poshmark despite having (clothing) items listed forever now. Lots of likes, some questions, some requests for lower prices (which I have accepted) but no one hits that BUY button for me.


----------



## morejunkny

kenzibray said:


> if you think it may be fake. I would go ahead and send an email to posh support to let them know that the item is questionable and you are waiting on authentication.
> 
> That way if the three days do pass before you hear back, you will have already reached out to let them know that you suspect a problem with your item.



Uh oh. This is the auto reply I got:

_Hi there,

Thank you for your email. We are currently experiencing a high volume of inquiries. Please rest assured that we have received your request and it will take us 24-48 hours to respond to your email. We will address the concern as soon as possible._


----------



## kenzibray

morejunkny said:


> Thanks - I sent them an email saying that I am getting the item authenticated and asking for a couple more days before accepting the transaction. Wondering what will happen next. Have you been through this?
> 
> On a seller's note, I haven't sold a single thing on Poshmark despite having (clothing) items listed forever now. Lots of likes, some questions, some requests for lower prices (which I have accepted) but no one hits that BUY button for me.



I haven't experienced it personally but I figured it would be better for them to have record that you did in fact reach out to them within the time frame. Even if it takes a day or two for them to get back to you. 

From the selling stand point it sometimes takes awhile to make your first sale. And you go through dry spells and then you'll sell a few things all at once. Just keep sharing to parties and such. Share others items because a lot of times they'll return the favor.


----------



## morejunkny

kenzibray said:


> I haven't experienced it personally but I figured it would be better for them to have record that you did in fact reach out to them within the time frame. Even if it takes a day or two for them to get back to you.
> 
> From the selling stand point it sometimes takes awhile to make your first sale. And you go through dry spells and then you'll sell a few things all at once. Just keep sharing to parties and such. Share others items because a lot of times they'll return the favor.



Thanks. I am not a participant in any social media   so I can't really share.


----------



## kenzibray

morejunkny said:


> Thanks. I am not a participant in any social media   so I can't really share.



You "share" within the app. So it shows up on other people's Poshmark feed.


----------



## miah100

I think I'm gonna stop using Poshmark. I sold something two weeks ago and finally the money was released to my bank account last Tuesday Feb 19th, the email said it could take up to two business days and should arrive in my account on the 21st. Well the 21st came and went and no money, so I emailed them on Friday about the problem and didn't here back from them so today, 8 days later I emailed them again. There customer service sucks, both times I emailed them, I gotten an automated message saying that requests are high and they will get back to you in the next 24-48 hours. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## kenzibray

miah100 said:


> I think I'm gonna stop using Poshmark. I sold something two weeks ago and finally the money was released to my bank account last Tuesday Feb 19th, the email said it could take up to two business days and should arrive in my account on the 21st. Well the 21st came and went and no money, so I emailed them on Friday about the problem and didn't here back from them so today, 8 days later I emailed them again. There customer service sucks, both times I emailed them, I gotten an automated message saying that requests are high and they will get back to you in the next 24-48 hours. What do you guys think I should do?



I've never had that issue. Once I request the funds to be transferred to my bank they're usually in my account in 2 days like clockwork. I think even once it was the next day. Maybe it was just a fluke ? Or a problem on your banks end?


----------



## miah100

kenzibray said:


> I've never had that issue. Once I request the funds to be transferred to my bank they're usually in my account in 2 days like clockwork. I think even once it was the next day. Maybe it was just a fluke ? Or a problem on your banks end?



Well maybe I should call my bank tomorrow. What do mean by a fluke?


----------



## kenzibray

miah100 said:


> Well maybe I should call my bank tomorrow. What do mean by a fluke?



Just like a weird one time thing.


----------



## miah100

kenzibray said:


> Just like a weird one time thing.



Well now I'm scared, I have a lot more money waiting in my posh account to be transferred over but I don't want it just vanish like the last transfer has seem to have done.


----------



## kenzibray

miah100 said:


> Well now I'm scared, I have a lot more money waiting in my posh account to be transferred over but I don't want it just vanish like the last transfer has seem to have done.



I would call your bank and talk to them first. I can understand your apprehension. But that's weird. I've never had issue. It's always 2 business days tops.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> I would call your bank and talk to them first. I can understand your apprehension. But that's weird. I've never had issue. It's always 2 business days tops.



Agreed. I was skittish about giving them my bank info, so I requested checks, but have never had an issue.


----------



## kenzibray

I just created a listing in my closet so we can leave our names there and connect that way.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I'm really peeved with a potential "buyer" She picks out about 6 items totalling $50, I offer 20% off bundles, so I gave her that (and even took $1 off to make it an even number) she then asked me to hold the bundle till Saturday, I said sorry no I don't do reserves or holds. I've have so many issues in the past where people request that and they never buy or respond back to me. She then asked me for an even trade... First off I've never done and never will do trades, but I was curious what was in her closet. It's nothing but junk.

Ugh, okay just had to get that off my chest


----------



## bgyoshi

a seller sent me a wii workout game when I ordered a hoodie.... waiting on poshmark to respond to that. see how long it takes them. now I have no item and no money.


----------



## kenzibray

Jeannam2008 said:


> I'm really peeved with a potential "buyer" She picks out about 6 items totalling $50, I offer 20% off bundles, so I gave her that (and even took $1 off to make it an even number) she then asked me to hold the bundle till Saturday, I said sorry no I don't do reserves or holds. I've have so many issues in the past where people request that and they never buy or respond back to me. She then asked me for an even trade... First off I've never done and never will do trades, but I was curious what was in her closet. It's nothing but junk.
> 
> Ugh, okay just had to get that off my chest



Anymore if I do holds I say 24 hours tops. I've had people ask me to hold for days and come back and say they can't or just disappear. 

I sold a bundle yesterday. Marked the other items I sold as *BUNDLED* and then someone purchases one of those items today.  luckily I figured out how to cancel the transaction.


----------



## kenzibray

bgyoshi said:


> a seller sent me a wii workout game when I ordered a hoodie.... waiting on poshmark to respond to that. see how long it takes them. now I have no item and no money.



Whaaat!!  that's insane!!!


----------



## atlcoach

bgyoshi said:


> a seller sent me a wii workout game when I ordered a hoodie.... waiting on poshmark to respond to that. see how long it takes them. now I have no item and no money.



I wonder if the seller had multiple shipments and mixed up the labels.


----------



## atlcoach

I had two people make offers on items and I accepted and lowered the price and they didn't purchase! Grrr!!


----------



## bgyoshi

atlcoach said:


> I wonder if the seller had multiple shipments and mixed up the labels.



yea I looked through his closet and he sold a wii game on the same day. The game was $5 and my hoodie was $30 lol


----------



## bgyoshi

atlcoach said:


> I had two people make offers on items and I accepted and lowered the price and they didn't purchase! Grrr!!



me too!! >:/


----------



## Jeannam2008

kenzibray said:


> Anymore if I do holds I say 24 hours tops. I've had people ask me to hold for days and come back and say they can't or just disappear.
> 
> I sold a bundle yesterday. Marked the other items I sold as *BUNDLED* and then someone purchases one of those items today.  luckily I figured out how to cancel the transaction.



When my items sell in a bundle I delete them from poshmark so no one can buy


----------



## kenzibray

Jeannam2008 said:


> When my items sell in a bundle I delete them from poshmark so no one can buy



I've never had that problem before. I have seen where someone bought a listing that someone put up that was "Looking For.."


----------



## Jeannam2008

kenzibray said:


> I've never had that problem before. I have seen where someone bought a listing that someone put up that was "Looking For.."



Yeah I had someone buy my listing that was just a listing stating 20% off bundles, some of these people on there are dumb


----------



## kenzibray

Jeannam2008 said:


> Yeah I had someone buy my listing that was just a listing stating 20% off bundles, some of these people on there are dumb



Why would you not thoroughly read through what you were purchasing?


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Anymore if I do holds I say 24 hours tops. I've had people ask me to hold for days and come back and say they can't or just disappear.
> 
> I sold a bundle yesterday. Marked the other items I sold as *BUNDLED* and then someone purchases one of those items today.  luckily I figured out how to cancel the transaction.



I always put an absurd price when I sell something so that someone won't buy it after its gone!


----------



## Pao9

atlcoach said:
			
		

> I wonder if the seller had multiple shipments and mixed up the labels.



Lol! I would keep the wii! That's funny! For sure they mixed it up!


----------



## Pao9

atlcoach said:
			
		

> I had two people make offers on items and I accepted and lowered the price and they didn't purchase! Grrr!!



Happens to me allllllll the time! I always ask them to email me, and if they don't its because they weren't interested in the first place!


----------



## Pao9

bgyoshi said:
			
		

> yea I looked through his closet and he sold a wii game on the same day. The game was $5 and my hoodie was $30 lol



Ohh it's a wok game' thought it was a console!!!! Lolllll


----------



## Pao9

Jeannam2008 said:
			
		

> Yeah I had someone buy my listing that was just a listing stating 20% off bundles, some of these people on there are dumb



Lol! Yes!!!! Tell me about it! I had a listing saying that I'm selling some stuff because I was moving and asking people to make an offer! This one girl says "well it's hard to purchase something without pictures!" Then I said " the items are in my closet!" Then she responds $100! 
Lollllll I'm like for what???? And ignored her! Oh my good! Some people don't have brains!


----------



## bgyoshi

Pao9 said:


> Ohh it's a wok game' thought it was a console!!!! Lolllll



lol just a game!! although I probably still wouldn't want the wii since I have 1! Lol.

No response from Poshmark yet...*sigh*


----------



## intrigue

jeannam2008 said:


> yeah i had someone buy my listing that was just a listing stating 20% off bundles, some of these people on there are dumb



lol!


----------



## intrigue

Pao9 said:


> I always put an absurd price when I sell something so that someone won't buy it after its gone!



I've tried that and people have left nasty comments along the lines of who would pay so much for a sweater etc. sometimes you can't win! I don't like to delete bundled items until after the purchased bundle is accepted because I never know when someone will complain an item was not as described


----------



## kenzibray

intrigue said:


> I've tried that and people have left nasty comments along the lines of who would pay so much for a sweater etc. sometimes you can't win! I don't like to delete bundled items until after the purchased bundle is accepted because I never know when someone will complain an item was not as described



You have to ignore the ones like that. They are also probably the same people who would buy without reading. Everyone changes to ridiculous prices when something's not available for one reason or another. But I also leave items up for that reason plus it may drive some extra traffic to your closet.


----------



## intrigue

kenzibray said:


> You have to ignore the ones like that. They are also probably the same people who would buy without reading. Everyone changes to ridiculous prices when something's not available for one reason or another. But I also leave items up for that reason plus it may drive some extra traffic to your closet.



Honestly I think there are a lot of people who "troll" pages simply to leave rude comments! I was lucky enough to sell most of my stuff (mostly clothes that I would've otherwise donated!) so I haven't been on much lately except to browse


----------



## miah100

atlcoach said:


> Agreed. I was skittish about giving them my bank info, so I requested checks, but have never had an issue.


So I called my bank and they don't see any incoming debits from Poshmark. They told me I should try contacting poshmark again, well I have emailed them 3 times in the last 10 days with no reply. I'm started to get pissed off.


----------



## JadedSeoul

miah100 said:


> So I called my bank and they don't see any incoming debits from Poshmark. They told me I should try contacting poshmark again, well I have emailed them 3 times in the last 10 days with no reply. I'm started to get pissed off.



In poshmark, what does it show under redemption history?  Did you double check your routing info and account info? I'm so sorry this is happening to you.  I hope you get a response soon.


----------



## miah100

atlcoach said:


> Agreed. I was skittish about giving them my bank info, so I requested checks, but have never had an issue.





kenzibray said:


> I would call your bank and talk to them first. I can understand your apprehension. But that's weird. I've never had issue. It's always 2 business days tops.





JadedSeoul said:


> In poshmark, what does it show under redemption history?  Did you double check your routing info and account info? I'm so sorry this is happening to you.  I hope you get a response soon.



It still says pending, but I have transferred money from posh before without a problem and I havent changed any of my banking info so IDK why it would have changed in my posh settings.


----------



## Pao9

bgyoshi said:
			
		

> lol just a game!! although I probably still wouldn't want the wii since I have 1! Lol.
> 
> No response from Poshmark yet...*sigh*



Did you contact the person who sent it to you?


----------



## Pao9

intrigue said:
			
		

> I've tried that and people have left nasty comments along the lines of who would pay so much for a sweater etc. sometimes you can't win! I don't like to delete bundled items until after the purchased bundle is accepted because I never know when someone will complain an item was not as described




No but I put a price like 1000000 that way they know! And I write sold on the item!


----------



## emilu

A pet peeve of mine is people who change the brand of their listings and dump their entire closets into the brand specific "parties".   I find the general category parties to be pretty worthless, and sometimes hilarious, club spandex wear in Red Carpet Dresses or daisy duke cut offs with Work Clothing--I am better off doing a search; but there is not technical lying there, maybe some sellers wear stripper dresses on red carpet and cutoffs to work, lol.   I am not even that bothered if it's one or two listings, but typically it's a seller that dumps 20+ into the LV or Coach party and not one of their items matches the category.

I have taken to reporting these listings as spam--although i admit i am not that hopeful it does that much.  Since poshmark has a lag in responding by the time they check the seller has changed the brand 10X (maybe even to the truth!).  But hopefully with enough reporting these seller's will be asked to cut down.


----------



## bgyoshi

Pao9 said:


> Did you contact the person who sent it to you?



I did! he just apologized and said he got an email from Poshmark that he didn't need to take any actions at this time, but he will email them again.  I emailed them again too but no respond still.


----------



## Pao9

emilu said:
			
		

> A pet peeve of mine is people who change the brand of their listings and dump their entire closets into the brand specific "parties".   I find the general category parties to be pretty worthless, and sometimes hilarious, club spandex wear in Red Carpet Dresses or daisy duke cut offs with Work Clothing--I am better off doing a search; but there is not technical lying there, maybe some sellers wear stripper dresses on red carpet and cutoffs to work, lol.   I am not even that bothered if it's one or two listings, but typically it's a seller that dumps 20+ into the LV or Coach party and not one of their items matches the category.
> 
> I have taken to reporting these listings as spam--although i admit i am not that hopeful it does that much.  Since poshmark has a lag in responding by the time they check the seller has changed the brand 10X (maybe even to the truth!).  But hopefully with enough reporting these seller's will be asked to cut down.



That annoyed the hell out of me! The days of Tory and Chanel parties are the ones that inget the most visitors, I do put a the meet the seller listing in all of them, but not actual product listings! Today wasn't a good day for me in terms of parties, cause I had no coach or Dooneys


----------



## nova_girl

Does anyone know if Posh doesn't ship to P.O boxes? I recently purchased an item and used my P.O box as my shipping address because that's what I always use for my ebay purchases/purchases where I don't want my home address known. I just checked the tracking and it's out for delivery in the seller's city, not mine. I also checked the Posh FAQs and there is a question about P.O boxes and international shipping but the answer doesn't address the P.O box part. I've already sent an email to Posh but was wondering if there's something else I should do. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vcuartsybec

I feel stupid for asking this but how do you get your items added to a party?


----------



## miah100

vcuartsybec said:


> I feel stupid for asking this but how do you get your items added to a party?



Click on item you would like in the party, then click the share button and then choose the party you would like to share it to.


----------



## emilu

Pao9 said:


> That annoyed the hell out of me! The days of Tory and Chanel parties are the ones that inget the most visitors, I do put a the meet the seller listing in all of them, but not actual product listings! Today wasn't a good day for me in terms of parties, cause I had no coach or Dooneys



Yeah I feel like i patiently wait while some people just have no shame!  I don't mind a meet the seller post or even one or two incorrect labelings (particularly if something is truly of the same style) =)... but yeah these people RUIN a party.


----------



## bgyoshi

anyone noticed the pre-paid mailing labels now have your name and address instead of Poshmark?

Which might be good in the case of returns, less work for them.  People know where to send it back to.  Like in the case with my wrong item sent...I can't send it back to the seller and Poshmark is supposed to be the middleman but not responding for over 48 hours now.


----------



## kenzibray

bgyoshi said:


> anyone noticed the pre-paid mailing labels now have your name and address instead of Poshmark?
> 
> Which might be good in the case of returns, less work for them.  People know where to send it back to.  Like in the case with my wrong item sent...I can't send it back to the seller and Poshmark is supposed to be the middleman but not responding for over 48 hours now.



This must be new. Because I'm 98% sure the ones I sent out this week still said Poshmark


----------



## bgyoshi

I finally got a respond from Poshmark after I commented on their FB page that I will pursue with my CC company if I don't hear from them soon.  They sent me a label to send the item to the intended recipient and says they've asked her to do the same... so we should both get what we paid for. hopefully.


----------



## Annegirl30

I have a love/hate relationship with Poshmark.  I uploaded a ton of high-end designer items that I needed to clean out of my closest, and within two weeks had made over $2K. (And I put that towards a beautiful new Bal bag.)  So there's that.

On the other hand, dealing with some of the crazy people on there is just frustrating!  Constant lowballs, people who ask you to put items on hold only to disappear, etc.  Tons of people want additional pictures emailed, which I'm happy to do, but that takes time and it's frustrating when you never hear from them again.

The really annoying interaction happened early on for me, when a girl purchased a $500+ pair of Jimmy Choo shoes that I had worn only once for about $150 (beautiful and in perfect condition, too).  After she got them, she started posting on my listing about how she thought they were fake.  Her reason?  _Because they were too small for her._  Honestly.  I did feel bad for her (and yes, I had listed that they ran small) and tried to guide her on how she could resell them (for a lot more than what I had listed), but the "I think these may be fake" posting could have done a lot of damage.  I have a lot of high-end items in my closet, and I absolutely NEVER buy fakes!  The last thing I need is someone assuming everything is a replica!

Also, the sheer number of inspired* items is unbelievable.  I've sold some high ticket items on Posh but I'd be way too scared to buy.

*Um...since when did we start calling cheap knockoffs "inspired"?! 

I've encountered some really nice Poshers so it's not all drama.  But to save myself the headache, I think if I list any more really high-end items, I might just use a traditional consignment store and save myself the aggravation.


----------



## giggetta

Hi, is this app only for US sellers/buyers?

I try to search it on the apple store but I don't find it


----------



## JadedSeoul

giggetta said:


> Hi, is this app only for US sellers/buyers?
> 
> I try to search it on the apple store but I don't find it



Yes I believe currently, it's only available in the USA. Sorry


----------



## Jeannam2008

So glad they finally came out with the app for ipad! Love it! I have like $160 I'm waiting to go into my balance all from sales last week!


----------



## kenzibray

Jeannam2008 said:


> So glad they finally came out with the app for ipad! Love it! I have like $160 I'm waiting to go into my balance all from sales last week!



I'm letting mine build up. Trying to fund a new bag and I know if I withdraw it now ill spend it on something else. I have almost $90 from just the past week it so. It adds up fast! Hoping this week is just as good


----------



## JadedSeoul

kenzibray said:


> I'm letting mine build up. Trying to fund a new bag and I know if I withdraw it now ill spend it on something else. I have almost $90 from just the past week it so. It adds up fast! Hoping this week is just as good



+1
Although I cheated and used some towards a leopard stole....I couldn't help myself.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> This must be new. Because I'm 98% sure the ones I sent out this week still said Poshmark



It is new. I just sold something and it asked for my return address.


----------



## Pao9

atlcoach said:
			
		

> It is new. I just sold something and it asked for my return address.



Me too!


----------



## rrcoach1

I bought a wallet from the site...I think it's a fake. Taking to LV store tomorrow to get it authenticated. I have many authentic LV pieces in my collection and it matches VERY VERY well. The Only thing that I question is the zipper. So I want to make sure...I think in the future I'll just save up longer and buy from the LV store. It's not worth the questioning where it really came from game. Lesson learned


----------



## JadedSeoul

I've been lucky, I got my de speedy 30 authenticated here, from posh. But there ae a LOT of fakes, unfortunately


----------



## bgyoshi

kenzibray said:


> I'm letting mine build up. Trying to fund a new bag and I know if I withdraw it now ill spend it on something else. I have almost $90 from just the past week it so. It adds up fast! Hoping this week is just as good



That's a good idea actually!  Yea it does add up fast!  And all the stuff I'm selling was gonna go to a second hand store that would've given me about 4-5 bucks a piece.


----------



## kenzibray

I had one of the worst haggling experiences last night. Personally, I would never bother to ask someone to drop something a dollar or two. I mean it's not really worth it. And if I'm that hard up for cash I should probably not be buying things on Poshmark anyway.. 

But I had a sweater listed for $9. Worn once. I paid somewhere between $20-30 for it. I had originally listed it for I think 10 or 11 and had just  reduced it to the $9. 

She asked me for a bundle prices on a couple different items. I gave her some prices (which I thought were pretty good deals!) and she ssaid she was just going to buy the original. I said go for it. She  then asked what my lowest was. I told her "well i just reduced it not even an hour ago but I could knock another dollar off for you." 

She comes back and asks if I'll take $7. 

Part of me wanted to say no just out of principle. But I was just like whatever. I'm not going to bicker over an item that's less than $10. Since I pretty much have it listed just to make room in my closet.


----------



## IBleedOrange

kenzibray said:


> I had one of the worst haggling experiences last night. Personally, I would never bother to ask someone to drop something a dollar or two. I mean it's not really worth it. And if I'm that hard up for cash I should probably not be buying things on Poshmark anyway..
> 
> But I had a sweater listed for $9. Worn once. I paid somewhere between $20-30 for it. I had originally listed it for I think 10 or 11 and had just  reduced it to the $9.
> 
> She asked me for a bundle prices on a couple different items. I gave her some prices (which I thought were pretty good deals!) and she ssaid she was just going to buy the original. I said go for it. She  then asked what my lowest was. I told her "well i just reduced it not even an hour ago but I could knock another dollar off for you."
> 
> She comes back and asks if I'll take $7.
> 
> Part of me wanted to say no just out of principle. But I was just like whatever. I'm not going to bicker over an item that's less than $10. Since I pretty much have it listed just to make room in my closet.



I've seen a few sellers straight-up tell people no, they're not haggling over a $10 item. I see nothing wrong with telling someone no at that point.


----------



## kenzibray

IBleedOrange said:


> I've seen a few sellers straight-up tell people no, they're not haggling over a $10 item. I see nothing wrong with telling someone no at that point.



On certain things I'm firm. Like I have an LV listed that I bought, carried for 3 hours and decided it wasn't for me. In that case- I'm just looking to make my money back. 

But on other items that ultimately I'm just trying to clean out my closet and make space, I just think what's the point. After the 20% is taken out and I'm not bickering over an 80 cent difference. 

I mean I like a good deal just as much as the next gal- but it does get ridiculous on there. It reminds me when we would have neighborhood yard sales when I was a kid. I'd always want to work the "checkout table". There would be these little old ladies that would come wobbling up with their coin purses and holding a 50 cent item and kept trying to haggle until they got it for a quarter.


----------



## kenzibray

Looks like the return address isn't the only thing they changed. Shipping is lower now too! 

$4.99 for $25+ 
$6.99 for $25 & under. 

But the packages only cover up to 2lbs now instead of 3

ETA: You can upgrade to 3lbs with no extra charge. The charges don't apply until you hit 4lbs


----------



## bgyoshi

someone bought 1 item from me, then realized they want another one....is it too late to bundle?  Anyone know a way around it?


----------



## kenzibray

bgyoshi said:


> someone bought 1 item from me, then realized they want another one....is it too late to bundle?  Anyone know a way around it?



I think I may have heard this happening to someone else, that they emailed posh about it. 

I also know you can go in and cancel a transaction if needed. so maybe ask her if she wants to do it that way? Not really sure how it works or anything as far as releasing the funds back to her.


----------



## bgyoshi

kenzibray said:


> I think I may have heard this happening to someone else, that they emailed posh about it.
> 
> I also know you can go in and cancel a transaction if needed. so maybe ask her if she wants to do it that way? Not really sure how it works or anything as far as releasing the funds back to her.



Yea I thought about doing that, but knowing Poshmark, it might take weeks before she gets her refund for the original item haha.  I think I'll just offer to lower the price of the 2nd item.  I'm just looking to clean out my closet!...and maybe buy some new things online at Neiman Marcus with that big fat ad about the gift card event up top!!


----------



## bgyoshi

bgyoshi said:


> I finally got a respond from Poshmark after I commented on their FB page that I will pursue with my CC company if I don't hear from them soon.  They sent me a label to send the item to the intended recipient and says they've asked her to do the same... so we should both get what we paid for. hopefully.



So I brought the item to the post office to mail...and the lady won't accept it cuz the game was 9 freaking pounds and the label is good for 3 only.  Either they didn't realize he upgraded to a 9lb label when he mailed it...or he didn't do that and somehow it still got to me.  Now I emailed them and see how long it takes before I get a correct label.  This seller should just make sure he's sending the right stuff!!


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:


> I had one of the worst haggling experiences last night. Personally, I would never bother to ask someone to drop something a dollar or two. I mean it's not really worth it. And if I'm that hard up for cash I should probably not be buying things on Poshmark anyway..
> 
> But I had a sweater listed for $9. Worn once. I paid somewhere between $20-30 for it. I had originally listed it for I think 10 or 11 and had just  reduced it to the $9.
> 
> She asked me for a bundle prices on a couple different items. I gave her some prices (which I thought were pretty good deals!) and she ssaid she was just going to buy the original. I said go for it. She  then asked what my lowest was. I told her "well i just reduced it not even an hour ago but I could knock another dollar off for you."
> 
> She comes back and asks if I'll take $7.
> 
> Part of me wanted to say no just out of principle. But I was just like whatever. I'm not going to bicker over an item that's less than $10. Since I pretty much have it listed just to make room in my closet.



Ive had some bad stories too, a lady asked me if I would bundle and I said that I would take 10% off, so I took of more because it was something for $50 and something for $40 so I said 80, she offers me $55, so practically she wanted a buy one get one free!!! Id rather donate and not have the hassle! I have said no over $5 as well for certain things because people are so cheap! Id rather not sell just out of spite! lol!!!!



bgyoshi said:


> So I brought the item to the post office to mail...and the lady won't accept it cuz the game was 9 freaking pounds and the label is good for 3 only.  Either they didn't realize he upgraded to a 9lb label when he mailed it...or he didn't do that and somehow it still got to me.  Now I emailed them and see how long it takes before I get a correct label.  This seller should just make sure he's sending the right stuff!!



OMG what a nightmare! I feel sorry for yoU!


----------



## Annegirl30

OK, does anyone else have trouble with buyers continuing to complain because items (shoes in my case) don't fit?  I mean, it's not like I misrepresented the sizes in the listings, and I always advise if the fit runs small or large!

My husband says clearly I am not cut out for retail...he's absolutely right...!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Ugh these people are so ridiculous. You ask a million questions that's fine, ask for additional pics fine when I do all this you ask me to drop the price and I do then you tell me "thanks ill think about it." Now you are on my nerves. Then you ask another question I answer only for you to tell me again the you will think about it!! Grrrr!!! ullhair:

Now I offered her a lower price can I delete the comment so I don't have to offer it to anyone else? I am not bargaining anymore!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Not to mention you are getting a 150 dollar plus Longchamp bag for less than half...sheesh some people amaze me


----------



## Annegirl30

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Now I offered her a lower price can I delete the comment so I don't have to offer it to anyone else? I am not bargaining anymore!!!



No!  Not unless you delete the whole listing and repost it.  That drives me slightly nuts as well, as I have been burned also.

I saw one other girl challenged on her re-increased price, and she just told the prospective buyer that she didn't need to sell it that badly anymore.  I loved it!  On the other hand, I also saw one poor girl selling her LV repost her bottom price about three dozen times (no kidding) and people still continued to ask her.  So maybe most of the people on there can't read.  

I wish there was a way to delete all the sold items, too!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Annegirl30 said:


> No!  Not unless you delete the whole listing and repost it.  That drives me slightly nuts as well, as I have been burned also.
> 
> I saw one other girl challenged on her re-increased price, and she just told the prospective buyer that she didn't need to sell it that badly anymore.  I loved it!  On the other hand, I also saw one poor girl selling her LV repost her bottom price about three dozen times (no kidding) and people still continued to ask her.  So maybe most of the people on there can't read.
> 
> I wish there was a way to delete all the sold items, too!



I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I like poshmark but there are a lot of things they need to tweak.


----------



## bgyoshi

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ugh these people are so ridiculous. You ask a million questions that's fine, ask for additional pics fine when I do all this you ask me to drop the price and I do then you tell me "thanks ill think about it." Now you are on my nerves. Then you ask another question I answer only for you to tell me again the you will think about it!! Grrrr!!! ullhair:
> 
> Now I offered her a lower price can I delete the comment so I don't have to offer it to anyone else? I am not bargaining anymore!!!



I hear ya! But I'm so addicted!! I'm checking my phone all the time.  But it's super annoying to have these people asking you to bundle and when you make it for them, they don't buy it!


----------



## vangiepuff

Totally off topic but on Poshmark, I saw someone's just sharing listing of a Hermes Birkin bag but if you look at the dustbag, it says Heames, not Hermes. Which one is it? Hermes, Heames, both? I don't know anything about the brand. I just stumbled upon it while looking at an authentic LV scarf listed by the same seller. I'm just curious. Does anyone know?


----------



## kenzibray

Annegirl30 said:


> OK, does anyone else have trouble with buyers continuing to complain because items (shoes in my case) don't fit?  I mean, it's not like I misrepresented the sizes in the listings, and I always advise if the fit runs small or large!
> 
> My husband says clearly I am not cut out for retail...he's absolutely right...!



As a buyer, I've never complained. I've been iffy on things before but bought them anyway. If they don't fit I relist it or I even gave a pair of pants to my aunt for her Bday (NWT of course)  When you buy something online Posh, eBay, or from a direct retail site you always risk it won't fit. On the bottom of each listing it says "final sale" so unless you sold them a size 5 saying it was a 10 I wouldn't worry about it. 

I sold a Tshirt to a girl a couple weeks ago and it didn't fit her, she just came back to let me know she was  going to relist and asked if she could use my pictures.


----------



## kenzibray

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ugh these people are so ridiculous. You ask a million questions that's fine, ask for additional pics fine when I do all this you ask me to drop the price and I do then you tell me "thanks ill think about it." Now you are on my nerves. Then you ask another question I answer only for you to tell me again the you will think about it!! Grrrr!!! ullhair:
> 
> Now I offered her a lower price can I delete the comment so I don't have to offer it to anyone else? I am not bargaining anymore!!!



Oh I hate that. Sometimes (especially on larger price tag items) i ask the person to email me to discuss pricing. That way it's not on the listing


----------



## kenzibray

So I had someone last night 20 question me about a $12 item. Then decides she wants to bundle with another item. I can tell she's the type to try to haggle. 

Well I usually take 10% off bundles. Before the discount the price of the bundle would have been $25 + $5 shipping. After the discount it would be $23 + $7 shipping. Regardless her total would be $30. So I told her this and she said it didn't matter. So I listed the bundle for $25, told her it was ready and asked if it looked okay. She said yes  and she was getting read to pay. 

That was 12 hours ago! I commented on it this morning asking if she was still interested but nothing yet. But if she hasn't paid by this evening, I'm unbundling. I only do 24 hour holds. 

Some people are just rude. Bottom line.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

bgyoshi said:


> I hear ya! But I'm so addicted!! I'm checking my phone all the time.  But it's super annoying to have these people asking you to bundle and when you make it for them, they don't buy it!



Haha me too!! It really is. I'm having a slow week boo.



kenzibray said:


> Oh I hate that. Sometimes (especially on larger price tag items) i ask the person to email me to discuss pricing. That way it's not on the listing



I never thought of that!! Great idea!! Thanks.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Yay for cheaper shipping on PM (even if only by a little bit)


----------



## Jeannam2008

Pm emailed me saying they restricted my account, they said I violated their guidelines but I don't know how! I never got any sort of warning! So I'm reall peeved right now that I can access my closet! I emailed back but God knows when ill hear something, plus I contacted them on their Facebook page!


----------



## Lingie

Im just annoyed at how some buyers are! There is this particular buyer, she ask me to model the items, and ask tons of question on authenticity, tag her friend on my listing, even her friend say its authentic, kept trying to bargain on the price, when i told her its firm. I spend an hour for the back and fro replies, and it was friggin 2am!

When she say she was going to buy it, i waited for her for another good 20 mins, and she just just left me a long msg, with some BS about how someone ask her to save up on her dream bag instead!

And worse, she wrote on her friend's listing in their native language, which i did a google translate, she comment that her sis thinks its crumpy. 
But thats how the design on the bag is!! Its folded at the bottom!

Its an absolute waste of my time!

Although on the flip-side, there are buyers that are quick to the point!


----------



## bgyoshi

I had a buyer who just purchased late last night and asked if I mailed it yet. I work swing shift and sometimes night shift so I can't really run errands in the day so I can sleep!! I can't run to the post office with every sale. I need to get the smaller boxes from the PO so it'll fit in the mailbox instead.

With the new 2lb labels, anyone have trouble with weight?? Especially with heavy items like boots or bundles??


----------



## intrigue

bgyoshi said:


> I had a buyer who just purchased late last night and asked if I mailed it yet. I work swing shift and sometimes night shift so I can't really run errands in the day so I can sleep!! I can't run to the post office with every sale. I need to get the smaller boxes from the PO so it'll fit in the mailbox instead.
> 
> With the new 2lb labels, anyone have trouble with weight?? Especially with heavy items like boots or bundles??



I once had someone harassing me three hours after the purchase because they hasn't received tracking info yet! Some people just cannot make it daily (or hourly in this case??) to the PO and need to understand that! I'm as eager as the next to get goodies in the mail!


----------



## Jeannam2008

I'm really getting frustrated with PM's customer service. Their just as bad as Etsy's CS. I've been trying to get in contact and I keep getting the same automated message through email, I've contacted them through twitter, and facebook and get no response. This is really make me made, and I'm already considering switching my selling over to threadflip


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I don't know what I am doing wrong but my items aren't selling. I have good stuff up on PM. Gucci, Prada, Versace, Fendi at reasonable prices but no one even likes or comments or worse buys ugh, I did good my first day on there selling jeans and shoes but now it's like... what gives??


----------



## cutiepiescloset

I thought about trying it out but after reading these post it looks like its not worth the hassle.


----------



## Jeannam2008

http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Poshmark-RVW2231125.htm


----------



## Loveofhandbags

I just joined Poshmark today and sold my LV in less than 2 hours!  I did have to do a bunch of e-mailing back and forth with more pictures, but I definitely don't blame the buyer for wanting that stuff.  Granted she had bought it already when I was e-mailing her, so I was happy to do it to make sure she is thrilled when it arrives to her.  Now I want to list everything I have in my closet!  

I haven't seen any posts about the seller getting scammed here, is that not really a risk with Posh?  It seems pretty safe to me which is why I just went for it.


----------



## Pao9

bgyoshi said:


> I had a buyer who just purchased late last night and asked if I mailed it yet. I work swing shift and sometimes night shift so I can't really run errands in the day so I can sleep!! I can't run to the post office with every sale. I need to get the smaller boxes from the PO so it'll fit in the mailbox instead.
> 
> With the new 2lb labels, anyone have trouble with weight?? Especially with heavy items like boots or bundles??



I hate this new rule, because you can only upgrade after the purchase is made, so I had to pay for the upgrade!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I don't know what I am doing wrong but my items aren't selling. I have good stuff up on PM. Gucci, Prada, Versace, Fendi at reasonable prices but no one even likes or comments or worse buys ugh, I did good my first day on there selling jeans and shoes but now it's like... what gives??



Are you posting to the parties? I feel that I started selling more when I posted some handbags that are not for sale, its kind of like bait. I saw other people doing it and its what attracted me to their closet. Also if you dont budge on the price you wont sell! Ive sold about 40 things in on month. But I also got in trouble with posh for taking transactions off the website!



cutiepiescloset said:


> I thought about trying it out but after reading these post it looks like its not worth the hassle.


Try it out, its worked well for me!



Loveofhandbags said:


> I just joined Poshmark today and sold my LV in less than 2 hours!  I did have to do a bunch of e-mailing back and forth with more pictures, but I definitely don't blame the buyer for wanting that stuff.  Granted she had bought it already when I was e-mailing her, so I was happy to do it to make sure she is thrilled when it arrives to her.  Now I want to list everything I have in my closet!
> 
> I haven't seen any posts about the seller getting scammed here, is that not really a risk with Posh?  It seems pretty safe to me which is why I just went for it.



Good for you!!!


----------



## kenzibray

Loveofhandbags said:


> I just joined Poshmark today and sold my LV in less than 2 hours!  I did have to do a bunch of e-mailing back and forth with more pictures, but I definitely don't blame the buyer for wanting that stuff.  Granted she had bought it already when I was e-mailing her, so I was happy to do it to make sure she is thrilled when it arrives to her.  Now I want to list everything I have in my closet!
> 
> I haven't seen any posts about the seller getting scammed here, is that not really a risk with Posh?  It seems pretty safe to me which is why I just went for it.



Woo hoo! Good for you! 

I've been going on a pretty good selling spree lately but it seems like none of my items over $50 are selling. I know not everyone is in the market for an LV, but I have several nice pairs of shoes new or only worn once, and I just listed a couple of my Rebecca Minkoff bags.  But it seems like the only things that have been selling are my tops that are $15 or less. I mean any thing is better than nothing but its just discouraging in a way. It seems that the only interest I get in the 'higher' items are people wanting to trade.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> I hate this new rule, because you can only upgrade after the purchase is made, so I had to pay for the upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting to the parties? I feel that I started selling more when I posted some handbags that are not for sale, its kind of like bait. I saw other people doing it and its what attracted me to their closet. Also if you dont budge on the price you wont sell! Ive sold about 40 things in on month. But I also got in trouble with posh for taking transactions off the website!
> 
> 
> Try it out, its worked well for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!!!



That's a good idea pao! I have a really great handbag collection. I put up a few things today got a few likes but no buyers or prospective ones either, I hate when people want to trade and not to sound mean but the stuff they have in their closets suck...bummer!


----------



## bgyoshi

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's a good idea pao! I have a really great handbag collection. I put up a few things today got a few likes but no buyers or prospective ones either, I hate when people want to trade and not to sound mean but the stuff they have in their closets suck...bummer!



omg i was about to say the same thing.  when people share my stuff, I want to return the favor and share for them, but it's like some closets...I look through the whole thing and there's nothing I want to share!! It's all gross looking items that I would definitely NOT pay $10+$6.99 shipping for. I can buy a new shirt at TJ Maxx! (that sounded so mean, sorry)


----------



## KrissieNO.5

bgyoshi said:


> omg i was about to say the same thing.  when people share my stuff, I want to return the favor and share for them, but it's like some closets...I look through the whole thing and there's nothing I want to share!! It's all gross looking items that I would definitely NOT pay $10+$6.99 shipping for. I can buy a new shirt at TJ Maxx! (that sounded so mean, sorry)



I totally agree. I feel bad bc I want to be kind and share but I am not about to share a used spandex top from mandees. I also dislike people who want to trade my high end items with stuff from F21, hollister etc. I would never do that. It's just unfair.


----------



## bgyoshi

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I totally agree. I feel bad bc I want to be kind and share but I am not about to share a used spandex top from mandees. I also dislike people who want to trade my high end items with stuff from F21, hollister etc. I would never do that. It's just unfair.



I KNOW!! In what world do they think it's an equal trade when they want your designer items and say "look at my closet" (that's full of old navy) lol


----------



## kenzibray

I've pretty much quit trading altogether. Not saying I won't ever again but I just have a hard  time trusting people. When I did it was around a year ago when the app was somewhat smaller. But its attracted so many shady people as its grown that I'm not so sure anymore. I've just heard too many horror stories. I don't think I'd have a problem trading with someone from tPF but just these random people that come by and say "trade?" I don't even bother looking. 

I hate when they ask to trade, you say no you don't see anything and then they keep updating you everytime they add something to their closet...


----------



## Rebeccaapril

I've been on posh for a while. I have seen people complain that if they leave $$ in their balance on posh and don't redeem right away, some of it has disappeared. Idk if that's true but I always redeem mine right away. I'm not taking a chance. 

For you girls talking about nothing selling, follow more people and share share share! It really makes a HUGE difference. Also, don't list your item for what u want. Let's say you want to get 50 for your item. List it at 70 and then negotiate to what u actually want to get! It works for me. Just ignore the lowballers.


----------



## Rebeccaapril

There are rules to what you're allowed to sell and I have seen some hilarious things on there! I just saw someone selling a mannequin!!! I have seen guys accounts. One guy was selling an air gun!!!


----------



## bgyoshi

there are people selling bra and underwear that is NOT new with tag...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Okay ladies I just got offered my first trade. The item she wants from me is 30 do I have to choose something of equal amount. Everything she has is over that price...let me know...


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's a good idea pao! I have a really great handbag collection. I put up a few things today got a few likes but no buyers or prospective ones either, I hate when people want to trade and not to sound mean but the stuff they have in their closets suck...bummer!



I know I had one girl ask me to trade one my my items that didnt even amount to her entire closet, then instead of ignoring I was curious to see what her intentions were, so I asked, for what?? and she said a bundle??? lol first its not the right value, second, why would i want to change one super high end items for rags! lol



bgyoshi said:


> omg i was about to say the same thing.  when people share my stuff, I want to return the favor and share for them, but it's like some closets...I look through the whole thing and there's nothing I want to share!! It's all gross looking items that I would definitely NOT pay $10+$6.99 shipping for. I can buy a new shirt at TJ Maxx! (that sounded so mean, sorry)


I dont think you sounded mean at all!!! If people dont have common sense, thats their problem!!! I have some of my high end clothing priced the same as some people have their gap and forever 21! Common!!! lol



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I totally agree. I feel bad bc I want to be kind and share but I am not about to share a used spandex top from mandees. I also dislike people who want to trade my high end items with stuff from F21, hollister etc. I would never do that. It's just unfair.



Yes, the share is nice but someone mentioned here that when they went to return the favor and share their items their closets was full of fake stuff. Ive encountered that too!



kenzibray said:


> I've pretty much quit trading altogether. Not saying I won't ever again but I just have a hard  time trusting people. When I did it was around a year ago when the app was somewhat smaller. But its attracted so many shady people as its grown that I'm not so sure anymore. I've just heard too many horror stories. I don't think I'd have a problem trading with someone from tPF but just these random people that come by and say "trade?" I don't even bother looking.
> 
> Dont give up! Trading is fun!!! Ive gotten such nice things. Love it!
> I hate when they ask to trade, you say no you don't see anything and then they keep updating you everytime they add something to their closet...



Dont give up! Trading is fun!!! Ive gotten such nice things. Love it!


KrissieNO.5 said:


> Okay ladies I just got offered my first trade. The item she wants from me is 30 do I have to choose something of equal amount. Everything she has is over that price...let me know...



I had someone ask for a trade and their closets only had high ticket items, and so I told her that i liked something and it wasnt a fair trade, so she picked something else and it equaled that!


----------



## bgyoshi

Pao9 said:


> I dont think you sounded mean at all!!! If people dont have common sense, thats their problem!!! I have some of my high end clothing priced the same as some people have their gap and forever 21! Common!!! lol



Sometimes it's not even about the brand, it's just they don't present their stuff well! It's laying on the floor all wrinkly and it just looks dirty! Like if they decided to pull clothes out of their laundry baskets to sell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeannam2008

Rebeccaapril said:


> There are rules to what you're allowed to sell and I have seen some hilarious things on there! I just saw someone selling a mannequin!!! I have seen guys accounts. One guy was selling an air gun!!!





bgyoshi said:


> there are people selling bra and underwear that is NOT new with tag...



Whenever I see silly stuff being sold like that I just go into the listing and report it. Posh (I've noticed) has gotten really good at deleting that kind of stuff, I always go back to check the listings and their gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeannam2008

bgyoshi said:


> Sometimes it's not even about the brand, it's just they don't present their stuff well! It's laying on the floor all wrinkly and it just looks dirty! Like if they decided to pull clothes out of their laundry baskets to sell.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I've noticed that. I have retaken some of my pictures because the first time the lighting was really bad, and when I list a better picture of the item it sells!
I also like to pair items together making an outfit out of clothes to give buyers an idea how to style the piece of clothing into their wardrobe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rebeccaapril

Did u guys see the scam on posh where a girl just started her posh account and had some Louboutin shoes brand new and was trading sw girl for her lv speedy. The girl sent the shoes and the girl with the bag sent an empty box! Obviously the poor girl was out her shoes! So sad. If you do a search on posh and type scammer all kids of scams come up!!!


----------



## Rebeccaapril

That was supposed to same some girl not sw girl.


----------



## kenzibray

Pao9 said:


> I know I had one girl ask me to trade one my my items that didnt even amount to her entire closet, then instead of ignoring I was curious to see what her intentions were, so I asked, for what?? and she said a bundle??? lol first its not the right value, second, why would i want to change one super high end items for rags! lol
> 
> 
> I dont think you sounded mean at all!!! If people dont have common sense, thats their problem!!! I have some of my high end clothing priced the same as some people have their gap and forever 21! Common!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the share is nice but someone mentioned here that when they went to return the favor and share their items their closets was full of fake stuff. Ive encountered that too!
> 
> 
> *
> Dont give up! Trading is fun!!! Ive gotten such nice things. Love it!
> *
> 
> I had someone ask for a trade and their closets only had high ticket items, and so I told her that i liked something and it wasnt a fair trade, so she picked something else and it equaled that!



I think it would depend on the person & the vibe I get from them. You do kind of build relationships with people on there through sharing and just commenting. For the right trade I probably would. But not as carefree as I used to.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Rebeccaapril said:


> Did u guys see the scam on posh where a girl just started her posh account and had some Louboutin shoes brand new and was trading sw girl for her lv speedy. The girl sent the shoes and the girl with the bag sent an empty box! Obviously the poor girl was out her shoes! So sad. If you do a search on posh and type scammer all kids of scams come up!!!



Oh my gosh! See this is one of the very reason I will never trade, it's not safe and it's so sad that there are people on there that would stoop this low.

*This will probably be deleted for even posting it on here...
I decided to make a group on FB where we can report and share usernames of buyer/sellers on PM who are scamming/violating the rules. This way us TPFer can look out for one another on there.*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/121059918081208/


----------



## kenzibray

Jeannam2008 said:


> Oh my gosh! See this is one of the very reason I will never trade, it's not safe and it's so sad that there are people on there that would stoop this low.
> 
> *This will probably be deleted for even posting it on here...
> I decided to make a group on FB where we can report and share usernames of buyer/sellers on PM who are scamming/violating the rules. This way us TPFer can look out for one another on there.*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/121059918081208/



I joined


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I ordered something and the lady was supposed to ship it out today. I asked her if she shipped today and 6 hours later she says she was just about to message me to tell me she had a family emergency today and will whip out tomorrow. I hope it's true and I'm not getting scammed. Maybe I am just paranoid.


----------



## Jeannam2008

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I ordered something and the lady was supposed to ship it out today. I asked her if she shipped today and 6 hours later she says she was just about to message me to tell me she had a family emergency today and will whip out tomorrow. I hope it's true and I'm not getting scammed. Maybe I am just paranoid.



I'm having that issue with someone right now too. My items were supposed to be shipped out last week. I ordered something else the same night from someone different and it arrived Saturday (which is also when my item I'm waiting on should have) I keep asking him is it shipped yet? She said she's ship it today so we'll see.
I'm growing impatient but I know it's like pulling teeth trying to get ahold of someone from Poshmark to take action on a situation


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Jeannam2008 said:


> I'm having that issue with someone right now too. My items were supposed to be shipped out last week. I ordered something else the same night from someone different and it arrived Saturday (which is also when my item I'm waiting on should have) I keep asking him is it shipped yet? She said she's ship it today so we'll see.
> I'm growing impatient but I know it's like pulling teeth trying to get ahold of someone from Poshmark to take action on a situation



That's ridiculous. I would be so stressed. I just can't believe people. It's disgusting, someone buys from me the item gets shipped the next day unless its late Saturday. I'm sorry you have to deal with that. My sister also got scammed. She bought a purse then after she buys it the girl drops off the face of the earth. The items we bought weren't cheap (I'm sure yours isn't either) and I hate to be out of money ugh


----------



## intrigue

I absolutely will not trade on PM after seeing all of the scams that have taken place. It doesn't seem like PM replies or assists in any manner. 

Last week Tuesday, I notified PM because I received size 8.5 shoes but the description said size 8. I wanted to return them and it took a WEEK for them to get me a label however in the meantime, I had worked out the issue and am just going to list the shoes. It took forever for PM to get back to me and I had notified them to disregard my request. Now I just feel bad it'll probably be several more days before the seller is credited her balance!

I also have a buyer harrassing me and stating items I sold her are non-authentic (Kate Spade) so I was hoping to find an "authenticate kate spade" forum. I am ABSOLUTELY positive they are authentic, as I purchased them myself at Kate Spade and am scouring all over the place to see if I can find the receipt. She was leaving horrifying comments so I blocked her and advised her to contact PM so they could mediate but i know how long the process can take. The worst part of it all is that after I blocked her, she created multiple usernames and left additional comments on various listings of mine. UGH!!!! I am pretty sure PM will not delete derogatory comments on my listings (a major flaw, in my opinion, of their software/program).


----------



## jennyx0

I just joined... it seemed like less of a hassle than eBay and a little more protection for sellers.

I feel like I'm too generous with my prices. I just agreed to sell 3 brand new with tags bras (and packaging) from agent provocateur for 70 bucks. And after looking through her closet, I have a feeling she's going to jack up the prices and sell them herself.

Also, PM seems to have the worst customer service ever. I'm going to try to sell my stuff quick and peace out.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

intrigue said:


> I absolutely will not trade on PM after seeing all of the scams that have taken place. It doesn't seem like PM replies or assists in any manner.
> 
> Last week Tuesday, I notified PM because I received size 8.5 shoes but the description said size 8. I wanted to return them and it took a WEEK for them to get me a label however in the meantime, I had worked out the issue and am just going to list the shoes. It took forever for PM to get back to me and I had notified them to disregard my request. Now I just feel bad it'll probably be several more days before the seller is credited her balance!
> 
> I also have a buyer harrassing me and stating items I sold her are non-authentic (Kate Spade) so I was hoping to find an "authenticate kate spade" forum. I am ABSOLUTELY positive they are authentic, as I purchased them myself at Kate Spade and am scouring all over the place to see if I can find the receipt. She was leaving horrifying comments so I blocked her and advised her to contact PM so they could mediate but i know how long the process can take. The worst part of it all is that after I blocked her, she created multiple usernames and left additional comments on various listings of mine. UGH!!!! I am pretty sure PM will not delete derogatory comments on my listings (a major flaw, in my opinion, of their software/program).



That's just terrible. Poshmark needs to get itself together and do a feedback/rating system. Without that its going to be scam city.


----------



## bgyoshi

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's ridiculous. I would be so stressed. I just can't believe people. It's disgusting, someone buys from me the item gets shipped the next day unless its late Saturday. I'm sorry you have to deal with that. My sister also got scammed. She bought a purse then after she buys it the girl drops off the face of the earth. The items we bought weren't cheap (I'm sure yours isn't either) and I hate to be out of money ugh



But on the other hand, I've had buyers asking me if I've shipped yet hours after they paid.  Some people have jobs/kids or whatever reason and can't make it to the post office every single day.  I try to make it twice a week on my days off, and I let the buyers know what day they can expect me to mail it out.


----------



## Rebeccaapril

I've joined the poshmark report page on fb too. I've also seen scams where girls are taking pics off eBay claiming the are in possession of that item and then try and trade someone. Posh doesn't support trading. You are taking a huge risk if u trade. A lot of people say they wait for the other person to send their items first!! I have the same username here and posh! Come say hi!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

bgyoshi said:


> But on the other hand, I've had buyers asking me if I've shipped yet hours after they paid.  Some people have jobs/kids or whatever reason and can't make it to the post office every single day.  I try to make it twice a week on my days off, and I let the buyers know what day they can expect me to mail it out.



I totally agree. I work and don't get the chance to ship out the second after the item has been purchased but I always keep the buyer in the know!


----------



## Jeannam2008

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's just terrible. Poshmark needs to get itself together and do a feedback/rating system. Without that its going to be scam city.



I SO AGREE!!! It would be a huge life saver, and we would all be aware and have more peace of mind whether who we're dealing with is a good person to buy from.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Jeannam2008 said:


> I SO AGREE!!! It would be a huge life saver, and we would all be aware and have more peace of mind whether who we're dealing with is a good person to buy from.



My glasses were shipped thank goodness but my sister has been scammed by a very nasty seller. I want to comment on all her listings calling her out.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Well I have been restricted on posh for being a bad girl... They sent me a warning about outside PM transactions and I had stopped negotiating on my listings.... But a girl I traded with before liked one of my dresses and I told her to see what else she liked so we could arrange a trade --- ugh

So I could sell pleather fakes all day but they want to pick on me?  They'll reinstate my account if I tell them what ill do different so I said blah blah I believe I am an asset to PM community because I have authentic items that give your site some credibility as the site has a big issue with the sale of illegal items.

I have had a great time trading and have gotten some fantastic things... No posh and no TPF.... So sad


----------



## Love.CoCo

_x not allowed!_


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well I have been restricted on posh for being a bad girl... They sent me a warning about outside PM transactions and I had stopped negotiating on my listings.... But a girl I traded with before liked one of my dresses and I told her to see what else she liked so we could arrange a trade --- ugh
> 
> So I could sell pleather fakes all day but they want to pick on me?  They'll reinstate my account if I tell them what ill do different so I said blah blah I believe I am an asset to PM community because I have authentic items that give your site some credibility as the site has a big issue with the sale of illegal items.
> 
> I have had a great time trading and have gotten some fantastic things... No posh and no TPF.... So sad



Oh no! No wonder I was looking for your stuff! It all disapeared! I stopped trading because im leaving also I have been doing a lot of regular transactions since I also got the warning! Hope you get back there soon. Guess we gotta be carefull with what we say. 

On another note I just got harassed on Posh. It started with someone ranting about my price. Its the only thing I hicked the price on because I dont want to sell it, unless the price is right, and if I price it at my asking I will get lowballs and pricing high allows me to take offers from serious buyers. anyways, this woman goes off on me and when I reply very nicely she starts taking about my personal life!!! So obviously its someone that knows me and is hating!!!! Crazy I reported her for harassment!!!


----------



## intrigue

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well I have been restricted on posh for being a bad girl... They sent me a warning about outside PM transactions and I had stopped negotiating on my listings.... But a girl I traded with before liked one of my dresses and I told her to see what else she liked so we could arrange a trade --- ugh
> 
> So I could sell pleather fakes all day but they want to pick on me?  They'll reinstate my account if I tell them what ill do different so I said blah blah I believe I am an asset to PM community because I have authentic items that give your site some credibility as the site has a big issue with the sale of illegal items.
> 
> I have had a great time trading and have gotten some fantastic things... No posh and no TPF.... So sad



I think here lies the biggest problem PM has. People can sell fakes all day long since PM makes 20% and as soon as they suspect someone is going outside PM to make a sale, they suspend the account because it means less money for them. I say they need to focus on keeping their site safe for users. Focus on those who are scamming others and infringing copyrights by sellin counterfeits!

On another note, I purchased an it 3/3/13. It still hasn't shipped. I emailed PM requesting tracking info and the seller said she "forgot" to click shipped but I should get it any day. It still hasn't shipped. PM said a seller has a ridiculous ten days to ship an item. After ten days you can go to purchases, "report problem" and cancel. That option is still not showing for me. Really annoying. It wasn't an exorbitant amount but it shouldn't make a difference. Sellers should have an obligation to ship items timely but I have a feelin this seller is going to end up causing bigger problems for me UGH


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well I have been restricted on posh for being a bad girl... They sent me a warning about outside PM transactions and I had stopped negotiating on my listings.... But a girl I traded with before liked one of my dresses and I told her to see what else she liked so we could arrange a trade --- ugh
> 
> So I could sell pleather fakes all day but they want to pick on me?  They'll reinstate my account if I tell them what ill do different so I said blah blah I believe I am an asset to PM community because I have authentic items that give your site some credibility as the site has a big issue with the sale of illegal items.
> 
> I have had a great time trading and have gotten some fantastic things... No posh and no TPF.... So sad



I was wondering where you went! Are trades not allowed? I hope you come back soon!!




Pao9 said:


> Oh no! No wonder I was looking for your stuff! It all disapeared! I stopped trading because im leaving also I have been doing a lot of regular transactions since I also got the warning! Hope you get back there soon. Guess we gotta be carefull with what we say.
> 
> On another note I just got harassed on Posh. It started with someone ranting about my price. Its the only thing I hicked the price on because I dont want to sell it, unless the price is right, and if I price it at my asking I will get lowballs and pricing high allows me to take offers from serious buyers. anyways, this woman goes off on me and when I reply very nicely she starts taking about my personal life!!! So obviously its someone that knows me and is hating!!!! Crazy I reported her for harassment!!!



I do the same thing with price I learned very quick on PM that people will lowball you left and right. I have good stuff sorry I'm not going to give it to you for pennies! Pshhhhh...I took your advice Pao and posted pics of my chanel collection and post it in a party and a girl responds that I was showing off lol rude much?



intrigue said:


> I think here lies the biggest problem PM has. People can sell fakes all day long since PM makes 20% and as soon as they suspect someone is going outside PM to make a sale, they suspend the account because it means less money for them. I say they need to focus on keeping their site safe for users. Focus on those who are scamming others and infringing copyrights by sellin counterfeits!
> 
> On another note, I purchased an it 3/3/13. It still hasn't shipped. I emailed PM requesting tracking info and the seller said she "forgot" to click shipped but I should get it any day. It still hasn't shipped. PM said a seller has a ridiculous ten days to ship an item. After ten days you can go to purchases, "report problem" and cancel. That option is still not showing for me. Really annoying. It wasn't an exorbitant amount but it shouldn't make a difference. Sellers should have an obligation to ship items timely but I have a feelin this seller is going to end up causing bigger problems for me UGH




My sister is dealing with the same thing right now. PM has awful customer service.


I am going to do limited trades from now on after and annoying experience. Some girl wanted to trade so I told her okay but it has to be even. Then she offers me jewelry from her site that I didn't like and I politely told her it wasn't my style and she got nasty with me. So I stopped talking to her. I can't believe how crazy some people get.


----------



## DTalksAll

I've had an account for a while, but never listed anything on it. I have a pair of Jimmy Choos (worn once) some BNIB Urban Decay pallets, and other random items I want to sell . I'm going back & forth between ebay & and PM. I feel like the makeup will sell better on ebay (international people who can't get their hands on it) But I like the ease of PM. I could do without the drama though.


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well I have been restricted on posh for being a bad girl... They sent me a warning about outside PM transactions and I had stopped negotiating on my listings.... But a girl I traded with before liked one of my dresses and I told her to see what else she liked so we could arrange a trade --- ugh
> 
> So I could sell pleather fakes all day but they want to pick on me?  They'll reinstate my account if I tell them what ill do different so I said blah blah I believe I am an asset to PM community because I have authentic items that give your site some credibility as the site has a big issue with the sale of illegal items.
> 
> I have had a great time trading and have gotten some fantastic things... No posh and no TPF.... So sad





KrissieNO.5 said:


> I was wondering where you went! Are trades not allowed? I hope you come back soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing with price I learned very quick on PM that people will lowball you left and right. I have good stuff sorry I'm not going to give it to you for pennies! Pshhhhh...I took your advice Pao and posted pics of my chanel collection and post it in a party and a girl responds that I was showing off lol rude much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister is dealing with the same thing right now. PM has awful customer service.
> 
> 
> I am going to do limited trades from now on after and annoying experience. Some girl wanted to trade so I told her okay but it has to be even. Then she offers me jewelry from her site that I didn't like and I politely told her it wasn't my style and she got nasty with me. So I stopped talking to her. I can't believe how crazy some people get.



Isnt that annoying!!! I havent had people tell me Im showing off! Just one harrasser so far! But everyone else is kind, gives compliments and some even ask me for advice or to authenticate stuff, which I tell them to come here!  But hey yes I am showing off!!! lol Got a problem with that??? lol!!! thats what you gotta tell the nasty girl!!!!



intrigue said:


> I think here lies the biggest problem PM has. People can sell fakes all day long since PM makes 20% and as soon as they suspect someone is going outside PM to make a sale, they suspend the account because it means less money for them. I say they need to focus on keeping their site safe for users. Focus on those who are scamming others and infringing copyrights by sellin counterfeits!
> 
> On another note, I purchased an it 3/3/13. It still hasn't shipped. I emailed PM requesting tracking info and the seller said she "forgot" to click shipped but I should get it any day. It still hasn't shipped. PM said a seller has a ridiculous ten days to ship an item. After ten days you can go to purchases, "report problem" and cancel. That option is still not showing for me. Really annoying. It wasn't an exorbitant amount but it shouldn't make a difference. Sellers should have an obligation to ship items timely but I have a feelin this seller is going to end up causing bigger problems for me UGH


Well its been 10 days! Hopefully you can do something already! Yes some people are clueless! 10 days to ship something is absurd! I ship next day or email you if I have an issue and couldnt ship!


----------



## nova_girl

This isn't directed at anyone in particular, but I don't understand why people post their collections if none of the items are for sale? I don't see it as showing off, but to me Poshmark is about selling your stuff so I don't see what someone would get from listing things that they don't plan on selling. Again, not trying to start anything but I honestly don't understand!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Isnt that annoying!!! I havent had people tell me Im showing off! Just one harrasser so far! But everyone else is kind, gives compliments and some even ask me for advice or to authenticate stuff, which I tell them to come here!  But hey yes I am showing off!!! lol Got a problem with that??? lol!!! thats what you gotta tell the nasty girl!!!!
> 
> 
> Well its been 10 days! Hopefully you can do something already! Yes some people are clueless! 10 days to ship something is absurd! I ship next day or email you if I have an issue and couldnt ship!



Haha I guess if you got it flaunt it! Wen you move will you still be on PM?


----------



## kenzibray

nova_girl said:


> This isn't directed at anyone in particular, but I don't understand why people post their collections if none of the items are for sale? I don't see it as showing off, but to me Poshmark is about selling your stuff so I don't see what someone would get from listing things that they don't plan on selling. Again, not trying to start anything but I honestly don't understand!



i agree. I mean yes, ive posted a new bag i've gotten to show a couple of people ive interacted with and talked about the bag with but then i take it down. i don't post my entire bag collection just because i can. yea sure they're pretty and all that we get it. but when i'm looking to buy a bag i want to be able to buy it. not see it to only see that its not for sale. i feel like it just clutters up the site. 

i leave the showing off for tpf


----------



## IBleedOrange

DTalksAll said:


> I've had an account for a while, but never listed anything on it. I have a pair of Jimmy Choos (worn once) some BNIB Urban Decay pallets, and other random items I want to sell . I'm going back & forth between ebay & and PM. I feel like the makeup will sell better on ebay (international people who can't get their hands on it) But I like the ease of PM. I could do without the drama though.



I feel like between the lowballers on PM and PM taking 20%, you'd be better off with eBay; especially for the UD palettes.


----------



## nova_girl

kenzibray said:


> i agree. I mean yes, ive posted a new bag i've gotten to show a couple of people ive interacted with and talked about the bag with but then i take it down. i don't post my entire bag collection just because i can. yea sure they're pretty and all that we get it. but when i'm looking to buy a bag i want to be able to buy it. not see it to only see that its not for sale. i feel like it just clutters up the site.
> 
> i leave the showing off for tpf



I remember seeing a listing of an LV bleu nuit wallet that I was dying for, and then I saw that it wasn't for sale. I was so disappointed! But it makes sense that someone would post a bag or their collection if they've made friends on Poshmark and want to share/talk about it with them, so thanks for explaining that to me.


----------



## tnguye78

Hi guys,
Do you all prefer to sell through PM? Or go the PayPal route? It seems like PM still isn't as safe as just going through PP.


----------



## kenzibray

tnguye78 said:


> Hi guys,
> Do you all prefer to sell through PM? Or go the PayPal route? It seems like PM still isn't as safe as just going through PP.



I find the opposite. Going strictly through Poshmark is safe because you have a customer service/seller protection, etc.  Poshmark doesn't support trades or Paypal so if something goes awry you have nothing to fall back on. 

I will only sell through a site. Be it Poshmark, Bonanza, or eBay. I will not go strictly throug h PayPal.


----------



## tnguye78

kenzibray said:


> I find the opposite. Going strictly through Poshmark is safe because you have a customer service/seller protection, etc.  Poshmark doesn't support trades or Paypal so if something goes awry you have nothing to fall back on.
> 
> I will only sell through a site. Be it Poshmark, Bonanza, or eBay. I will not go strictly throug h PayPal.


Ok, Thanks! I will stay on PM!


----------



## Tebus

I bought for the first time yesterday, and I checked the listing again today to see if the seller is going to ship today, and she's offering the bag to someone else. I'll be seriously pissed if I don't get it.


----------



## kenzibray

Tebus said:


> I bought for the first time yesterday, and I checked the listing again today to see if the seller is going to ship today, and she's offering the bag to someone else. I'll be seriously pissed if I don't get it.



Yikes!!!! That is not a good sign at all... did you ask her about it?!


----------



## Tebus

kenzibray said:


> Yikes!!!! That is not a good sign at all... did you ask her about it?!



I did, I just asked when she would be shipping. We'll see if she is a reasonable person or not. I have wanted this bag for about 5 years and it was the right price.


----------



## Rebeccaapril

What's the user name? And that's a known scam and then they send you nothing. Did u buy through posh? When u get your item inspect it thoroughly before you hit accept and release the funds. You have 3 days before posh automatically releases funds. 

If you sell something directly through PayPal you need to make sure you send something to the verified Paypal address. Don't send something to a different address, or there is no seller protection. Also get a signature!


----------



## Tebus

Rebeccaapril said:


> What's the user name? And that's a known scam and then they send you nothing. Did u buy through posh? When u get your item inspect it thoroughly before you hit accept and release the funds. You have 3 days before posh automatically releases funds.
> 
> If you sell something directly through PayPal you need to make sure you send something to the verified Paypal address. Don't send something to a different address, or there is no seller protection. Also get a signature!



It was through Posh, so hopefully I won't have any problems getting my $ back if I don't get it. I won't give her name until I know for certain I'm not getting it, but if I don't, I'll let you know!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tebus said:


> It was through Posh, so hopefully I won't have any problems getting my $ back if I don't get it. I won't give her name until I know for certain I'm not getting it, but if I don't, I'll let you know!



That is such a dirty thing to do after someone buys an item, offer it to someone else. Some of these people are creeps. I wonder if the seller is the same as the one that my sister bought a bag from then she ignored her so my sister emailed PM and then the girl answers back and tells her she will send a free shirt with the bag bc it took so long to ship then she still didn't ship so my sister contacted her again and she goes "I'll send two shirts because the bag has twin handprint stains in the back and I didn't see it before" ullhair:

Why wouldn't she divulge that in the listing!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Also I have a story you gals might find humorous:

Last night a lady added me on PM and shared a bunch of my listings, so I added her back and liked her listing. She comments asking if I were interested to which I ask her if it was authentic and she goes "inspired Hun" so I answer back basically saying that I thought it was authentic so I am going to have to pass. She responds "not authentic for that price Hun" (I really despise being called hun it seems so fake and condescending) so I said to her "I am well aware of the items price I have a closet full of authentic high end designer goods, you saw for yourself" to which she replies "if you want the real thing go pay 279 for it, this is 55 lol" so reply "279 is hardly a lot of money and even if it were an object for me I wouldn't be caught dead walking around in a china town copy of YSL. I am not looking to argue. To each his own" and then I blocked her bc I don't even want to associate with someone like that. Don't ppl like this get that selling counterfeit goods is illegal? It's so disgraceful. And she is ignorant about pricing on PM bc I just scored a pair of dries van noten x Linda farrow sunglasses that are 100% authentic for pocket change. Ugh. PM needs to get people like this under control. Keep it upscale. These ppl selling fakes are making it like a flea market!


----------



## Tebus

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That is such a dirty thing to do after someone buys an item, offer it to someone else. Some of these people are creeps. I wonder if the seller is the same as the one that my sister bought a bag from then she ignored her so my sister emailed PM and then the girl answers back and tells her she will send a free shirt with the bag bc it took so long to ship then she still didn't ship so my sister contacted her again and she goes "I'll send two shirts because the bag has twin handprint stains in the back and I didn't see it before" ullhair:
> 
> Why wouldn't she divulge that in the listing!!!



Ugh, that sounds terrible. So sorry she had to deal with it. My seller just told me she mailed it, so we'll see!


----------



## Tebus

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Also I have a story you gals might find humorous:
> 
> Last night a lady added me on PM and shared a bunch of my listings, so I added her back and liked her listing. She comments asking if I were interested to which I ask her if it was authentic and she goes "inspired Hun" so I answer back basically saying that I thought it was authentic so I am going to have to pass. She responds "not authentic for that price Hun" (I really despise being called hun it seems so fake and condescending) so I said to her "I am well aware of the items price I have a closet full of authentic high end designer goods, you saw for yourself" to which she replies "if you want the real thing go pay 279 for it, this is 55 lol" so reply "279 is hardly a lot of money and even if it were an object for me I wouldn't be caught dead walking around in a china town copy of YSL. I am not looking to argue. To each his own" and then I blocked her bc I don't even want to associate with someone like that. Don't ppl like this get that selling counterfeit goods is illegal? It's so disgraceful. And she is ignorant about pricing on PM bc I just scored a pair of dries van noten x Linda farrow sunglasses that are 100% authentic for pocket change. Ugh. PM needs to get people like this under control. Keep it upscale. These ppl selling fakes are making it like a flea market!


I hate being called "hun," the constant misspelling on PM and eBay drive me nuts too. "Sequence" instead of sequins is a big one.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tebus said:


> I hate being called "hun," the constant misspelling on PM and eBay drive me nuts too. "Sequence" instead of sequins is a big one.



I hope she keeps good on her word!

"Hun" drives me crazy, it automatically kicks me into super ***** mode haha

OMG. I hate that "sequence". I have endlessly tweeted about that. Sequins. Two completely separate words. I am going to put a thesaurus on my PM. Multiples of them for sale lol


----------



## emilu

just got charged tax on PM... i guess this is starting now--definitely wasn't a few weeks ago.


----------



## intrigue

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Also I have a story you gals might find humorous:
> 
> Last night a lady added me on PM and shared a bunch of my listings, so I added her back and liked her listing. She comments asking if I were interested to which I ask her if it was authentic and she goes "inspired Hun" so I answer back basically saying that I thought it was authentic so I am going to have to pass. She responds "not authentic for that price Hun" (I really despise being called hun it seems so fake and condescending) so I said to her "I am well aware of the items price I have a closet full of authentic high end designer goods, you saw for yourself" to which she replies "if you want the real thing go pay 279 for it, this is 55 lol" so reply "279 is hardly a lot of money and even if it were an object for me I wouldn't be caught dead walking around in a china town copy of YSL. I am not looking to argue. To each his own" and then I blocked her bc I don't even want to associate with someone like that. Don't ppl like this get that selling counterfeit goods is illegal? It's so disgraceful. And she is ignorant about pricing on PM bc I just scored a pair of dries van noten x Linda farrow sunglasses that are 100% authentic for pocket change. Ugh. PM needs to get people like this under control. Keep it upscale. These ppl selling fakes are making it like a flea market!



You know what's odd about it all is that if PM is aware of the sale of counterfeit goods through their site, I imagine they can be held liable to an extent if there was an issue that comes up through this. I mean, I'm no legal expert but I imagine that since they provide the platform for the sale of counterfeits, they could be fined. That's why I don't get why they are not more active in removing the listings


----------



## intrigue

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I hope she keeps good on her word!
> 
> "Hun" drives me crazy, it automatically kicks me into super ***** mode haha
> 
> OMG. I hate that "sequence". I have endlessly tweeted about that. Sequins. Two completely separate words. I am going to put a thesaurus on my PM. Multiples of them for sale lol



Another favorite..."all offers excepted" lol


----------



## kenzibray

Tebus said:


> I hate being called "hun," the constant misspelling on PM and eBay drive me nuts too. "Sequence" instead of sequins is a big one.



Yes!!! I hate that. In real life and on posh. 
The "sequence" bugs me as well as "razor"
Back. It's RACER back ..


----------



## KrissieNO.5

intrigue said:


> Another favorite..."all offers excepted" lol



Haha or "authentic inspired"


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I actually just deleted all of my listings. I got tired of the stupid questions and low ball offers.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kenzibray said:


> Yes!!! I hate that. In real life and on posh.
> The "sequence" bugs me as well as "razor"
> Back. It's RACER back ..



Death to "Hun" lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

Can we kill "doll" as well.


----------



## Jeannam2008

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Haha or "authentic inspired"



HAHA! seriously? I haven't heard that one yet! Wow, makes absolutely no sense, how can it be authentic....and inspired? People, people....

lol


----------



## jennyx0

intrigue said:


> Another favorite..."all offers excepted" lol



Hah!


----------



## kenzibray

It just kills me how everything is "inspired" . If it has the logo on it but isn't authentic.. its FAKE. No "inspired" about it. 

Inspired is when you go to Target and see a bag that is in a similar shape or design. My hair dresser had a cute bag that at first glance I could've sworn it was a Rebecca Minkoff Cupid. And from the back it did look like it. It had similarities but it wasn't a knock off. She didn't know who RM was, she just  thought it was a cute bag for $20. 

She didn't go out and buy a LV Speedy for $200 covered in LVs and it be a fake.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Jeannam2008 said:


> HAHA! seriously? I haven't heard that one yet! Wow, makes absolutely no sense, how can it be authentic....and inspired? People, people....
> 
> lol



I know right? Lol I am always thinking "what the hell does that even mean?" I guess it's a ploy to trick ppl into thinking it could be either or.

The best is the prices they are charging for all of the fake crap.


----------



## fjfe

Can I sign up as a seller on these sites if I dont have the app or I have to have the app to start listing my items.

BTW, I am newbie here - so HI to all.



ValentineNicole said:


> This. I haven't sold a ton there (2 purses) but its wayyyyy better than consignment!


----------



## DTalksAll

tnguye78 said:


> Hi guys,
> Do you all prefer to sell through PM? Or go the PayPal route? It seems like PM still isn't as safe as just going through PP.



How do you do that? Is that then going outside of PM & paying for shipping on your own? Would that get you banned from PM?


----------



## DTalksAll

Jeannam2008 said:


> HAHA! seriously? I haven't heard that one yet! Wow, makes absolutely no sense, how can it be authentic....and inspired? People, people....
> 
> lol



Does PM have moderators? Shouldn't they be taking down fake items. They better be careful they might get similar lawsuit like ebay did.


----------



## kenzibray

fjfe said:


> Can I sign up as a seller on these sites if I dont have the app or I have to have the app to start listing my items.
> 
> BTW, I am newbie here - so HI to all.



I think you have to have the app to list anything. its mainly based off of mobile and only available on ipad or iphone


----------



## kenzibray

DTalksAll said:


> How do you do that? Is that then going outside of PM & paying for shipping on your own? Would that get you banned from PM?



People will list that they can offer better prices through paypal since poshmark has higher fees. But yes you can get banned or restricted if you get caught doing offline transactions. 



DTalksAll said:


> Does PM have moderators? Shouldn't they be taking down fake items. They better be careful they might get similar lawsuit like ebay did.



They do and I think they try but I think as quickly as PM has grown and the huge amount of fakes being listed everyday that it is hard to keep up. thats why they added the "report" feature that they didnt use to have


----------



## KrissieNO.5

MahoganyQT said:


> Can we kill "doll" as well.



Yes we can! Death to condescending words!! 


kenzibray said:


> It just kills me how everything is "inspired" . If it has the logo on it but isn't authentic.. its FAKE. No "inspired" about it.
> 
> Inspired is when you go to Target and see a bag that is in a similar shape or design. My hair dresser had a cute bag that at first glance I could've sworn it was a Rebecca Minkoff Cupid. And from the back it did look like it. It had similarities but it wasn't a knock off. She didn't know who RM was, she just  thought it was a cute bag for $20.
> 
> She didn't go out and buy a LV Speedy for $200 covered in LVs and it be a fake.



Exactly there is a huge difference. Inspired is a fancier word for fake I guess. I totally get someone loving the shape of a bag and buying it bc they genuinely loved it. I can't see someone going out of their way to wear a "fake" 




DTalksAll said:


> Does PM have moderators? Shouldn't they be taking down fake items. They better be careful they might get similar lawsuit like ebay did.


 I was wondering this to myself. Etsy still sells fakes. It's weird. I guess it's a matter of time before they get caught.


----------



## emilu

so got my first poshmark buyer complaint... it was reported as item not described.  i suppose it is possible that USPS service made a mess of the item but I hope the buyer isn't trying to pull a scam... and/or destroys the item to get their money back.  I'm pretty sure I accurately described, but i can't do much to control USPS damage.


----------



## morejunkny

I just had someone random tag me and ask me to share items in her closet-which has 3 of the same fake Burberry bag in it, she calls it a "Burberry LV"!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

morejunkny said:


> I just had someone random tag me and ask me to share items in her closet-which has 3 of the same fake Burberry bag in it, she calls it a "Burberry LV"!



Lol Burberry lv


----------



## Tebus

My seller did send the bag, and it is beautiful! I've sold a few more things, but it's not easy!


----------



## spankiefrankie

I just joined poshmark and started listing items that I need to sell since I'm moving. Have you guys noticed it to be scammy like ebay? I was going to sell my stuff on ebay but the whole new format just confused the heck out of me


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Haha I guess if you got it flaunt it! Wen you move will you still be on PM?


Yes, I have it on hold for now! I raised ther prices enough so people wouldn't bother me, I didn't want to delete because it was a lot of stuff! And did t want to put them at $0 because stupid people click but thinking its free duh! So low and behold I still get many messages saying your prices are crazy when I put $15,000 for a MK bag!!!! Really people can't you read that I mentioned my closet it closed??? Anyways, I gave my mom all the items and she will ship for me! 



nova_girl said:


> I remember seeing a listing of an LV bleu nuit wallet that I was dying for, and then I saw that it wasn't for sale. I was so disappointed! But it makes sense that someone would post a bag or their collection if they've made friends on Poshmark and want to share/talk about it with them, so thanks for explaining that to me.



When I first started posh I was attracted to people's closets that shoewed their bag collections. I started to go into their closets and liking what I saw! I thought that was cool and did the same, I've gotten many followers from it, so it's not about flaunting it also because I'm not a physical person and no one knows me on posh, so who cares, it's more of a marketing strategy that has worked for me. That's all!  


KrissieNO.5 said:


> Also I have a story you gals might find humorous:
> 
> Last night a lady added me on PM and shared a bunch of my listings, so I added her back and liked her listing. She comments asking if I were interested to which I ask her if it was authentic and she goes "inspired Hun" so I answer back basically saying that I thought it was authentic so I am going to have to pass. She responds "not authentic for that price Hun" (I really despise being called hun it seems so fake and condescending) so I said to her "I am well aware of the items price I have a closet full of authentic high end designer goods, you saw for yourself" to which she replies "if you want the real thing go pay 279 for it, this is 55 lol" so reply "279 is hardly a lot of money and even if it were an object for me I wouldn't be caught dead walking around in a china town copy of YSL. I am not looking to argue. To each his own" and then I blocked her bc I don't even want to associate with someone like that. Don't ppl like this get that selling counterfeit goods is illegal? It's so disgraceful. And she is ignorant about pricing on PM bc I just scored a pair of dries van noten x Linda farrow sunglasses that are 100% authentic for pocket change. Ugh. PM needs to get people like this under control. Keep it upscale. These ppl selling fakes are making it like a flea market!



I know that's crazy! I've seen some
Fake items cost more than my real things!!! People want to pay me for high end stuff for the price of gap stuff!!! Really?? Cavalli and gap are worlds apart!  "Hun" lol



intrigue said:


> Another favorite..."all offers excepted" lol


Lol! Guess they don't want to take any offers!!!! Lol


KrissieNO.5 said:


> Haha or "authentic inspired"


This or is a new one!! Isn't it a contradiction??? Lol


KrissieNO.5 said:


> I know right? Lol I am always thinking "what the hell does that even mean?" I guess it's a ploy to trick ppl into thinking it could be either or.
> 
> The best is the prices they are charging for all of the fake crap.



Lol!!


----------



## Narflyrem

PM is definitely a trip. When I first signed up I posted a like new $1450 leather Prada for $300. Just wanted to move it cause I have so much stuff that needs to go. Anyway I get interest from some woman who wants to pay $250 and I am like, price is firm and quite frankly a gift. She buys it and a couple days later I get notice from PM that buyer is rejecting and returning bag because it is not authentic. She loves the bag, but her work associate says its not authentic. I am like I bought the bag new, its authentic, impossible to get help from PM management and I am freaking out waiting to get my bag back from this idiot. Now I get dinged for the return of a non-authentic item while the site puts Chinatown to shame with fakes. Management is non existent and incompetent.


----------



## *schmoo*

The site is rife with fakes.  Most sellers at least admits their items are fake from what I can see, but sometimes they don't.  And there's very little transparency (e.g., no buyer/seller feedback history). I feel like this site is a haven for scammers.


----------



## intrigue

Narflyrem said:


> PM is definitely a trip. When I first signed up I posted a like new $1450 leather Prada for $300. Just wanted to move it cause I have so much stuff that needs to go. Anyway I get interest from some woman who wants to pay $250 and I am like, price is firm and quite frankly a gift. She buys it and a couple days later I get notice from PM that buyer is rejecting and returning bag because it is not authentic. She loves the bag, but her work associate says its not authentic. I am like I bought the bag new, its authentic, impossible to get help from PM management and I am freaking out waiting to get my bag back from this idiot. Now I get dinged for the return of a non-authentic item while the site puts Chinatown to shame with fakes. Management is non existent and incompetent.



Considering the volume I've sold on PM, I am fortunate to have only had a handful of complaints....two of them were "not as described" but the buyers failed to reply within the three-day window so nothing happened (though I am adamant that my items are exactly as described and if anything, I try to portray any signs of wear to be more than they actually are so that the buyers are surprised with their purchase)....I've had another complain that my items were fake (Tory Burch flats) and thankfully was able to find and forward a copy of the receipt because I had purchased them online. I followed up on her closet and honestly, I think she was going to attempt returning fake flats to me! and another was a total nightmare but again, I forwarded the receipt to PM however...I will say that with these instances, PM was very disappointing in terms of customer service. I feel like they don't care as long as they make money; it's ok if ppl are harassing others as long as they keep buying and PM makes 20% from their purchases...and it's ok if items are fake because again, they make money. What they don't realize is that by allowing the counterfeits to be sold on their platform, somewhere down the road if somebody makes a big stink about it, they could be held liable for allowing the transactions to take place! I constantly report items but they don't ever seem to disappear!


----------



## kenzibray

intrigue said:


> Considering the volume I've sold on PM, I am fortunate to have only had a handful of complaints....two of them were "not as described" but the buyers failed to reply within the three-day window so nothing happened (though I am adamant that my items are exactly as described and if anything, I try to portray any signs of wear to be more than they actually are so that the buyers are surprised with their purchase)....I've had another complain that my items were fake (Tory Burch flats) and thankfully was able to find and forward a copy of the receipt because I had purchased them online. I followed up on her closet and honestly, I think she was going to attempt returning fake flats to me! and another was a total nightmare but again, I forwarded the receipt to PM however...I will say that with these instances, PM was very disappointing in terms of customer service. I feel like they don't care as long as they make money; it's ok if ppl are harassing others as long as they keep buying and PM makes 20% from their purchases...and it's ok if items are fake because again, they make money. What they don't realize is that by allowing the counterfeits to be sold on their platform, somewhere down the road if somebody makes a big stink about it, they could be held liable for allowing the transactions to take place! I constantly report items but they don't ever seem to disappear!



It's strange because sometimes I report the fakes and the disappear automatically and other times I see the same one a few days later. Same comments on it and everything so it wasn't taken down and relisted. 

There was this girl yesterday that kind of irked me. First off- I hate the mass tags. The only time I ever do them is on my "feedback" listing to recognize good transactions I've had. I can understand doing it for the people who've liked an item and say let me know if the price comes down.. But when people tag anyone and everyone on their silly advertisement listings, sometimes I'll even  go as far as blocking them. I feel like its spam. 

But anyway back to the point- Yesterday I was part of a mass tag and I go to the item and its this HIDEOUS fake Louis Vuitton DE Neverfull. And the girl was asking if we were interested. I'm not quite sure how she got my name, because I didn't follow her and I hadn't liked any of her listings. Never interacted with the girl EVER. 

The only thing I can think of is that she may have seen me commenting on someone else's listing and showing interest in LV there. But those listings would surely have been authentic. So I'm not sure what crossed her mind that would make her think I'd be interested in her fake. A TERRIBLE fake at that! (It had a zipper!) 

I don't know, it just really got under my skin. I had to refrain from saying some things. But I just said, "Sorry I have a REAL one, I'm not interested". I reported it and its still there. And she's selling it for $160!! You couldn't pay me to take that thing. I can't believe people will spend that much on a fake! 

If I couldn't afford the real thing, I'd take my $200 and go buy a REAL Coach purse instead of wasting it on junk.


----------



## intrigue

kenzibray said:


> It's strange because sometimes I report the fakes and the disappear automatically and other times I see the same one a few days later. Same comments on it and everything so it wasn't taken down and relisted.
> 
> There was this girl yesterday that kind of irked me. First off- I hate the mass tags. The only time I ever do them is on my "feedback" listing to recognize good transactions I've had. I can understand doing it for the people who've liked an item and say let me know if the price comes down.. But when people tag anyone and everyone on their silly advertisement listings, sometimes I'll even  go as far as blocking them. I feel like its spam.
> 
> But anyway back to the point- Yesterday I was part of a mass tag and I go to the item and its this HIDEOUS fake Louis Vuitton DE Neverfull. And the girl was asking if we were interested. I'm not quite sure how she got my name, because I didn't follow her and I hadn't liked any of her listings. Never interacted with the girl EVER.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that she may have seen me commenting on someone else's listing and showing interest in LV there. But those listings would surely have been authentic. So I'm not sure what crossed her mind that would make her think I'd be interested in her fake. A TERRIBLE fake at that! (It had a zipper!)
> 
> I don't know, it just really got under my skin. I had to refrain from saying some things. But I just said, "Sorry I have a REAL one, I'm not interested". I reported it and its still there. And she's selling it for $160!! You couldn't pay me to take that thing. I can't believe people will spend that much on a fake!
> 
> If I couldn't afford the real thing, I'd take my $200 and go buy a REAL Coach purse instead of wasting it on junk.



Yea..it may be mean but there's an option to report users for spam and i take advantage of it when i am mass tagged for listings i have no interest in or if it's one of those faux listings that advertises some type of deal or message


----------



## mellibelly

I listed a bunch of stuff last week and sold two things. Both people that bought from me seem to be nice adult women. But I've had so many random requests from what seem to be teenagers asking for trades. My items for sale are all higher end so it's just weird that they would even think it's an option! No I don't want your old daisy dukes!

I get that everyone wants a deal, so I price a little higher so there's room for negotiation. Also some brands I know won't move on PM. I listed an Isabel Marant item I've seen cause bidding frenzies on ebay and not a single like or any interest on PM. I just put it on ebay and I'm sure it will sell for a great price. 

My biggest issue with PM is the fakes. It's like a swap meet! The Chanel, YSL & Prada party today was laughable! 60% were fakes and about 20% weren't even Chanel YSL or Prada, real or fake! I have flagged so many fakes and they are still there, days after I reported. I wouldn't sell a handbag on PM, never. But for clothes I want to get rid of it's great. And I don't think I would ever buy on PM either.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mellibelly said:


> I listed a bunch of stuff last week and sold two things. Both people that bought from me seem to be nice adult women. But I've had so many random requests from what seem to be teenagers asking for trades. My items for sale are all higher end so it's just weird that they would even think it's an option! No I don't want your old daisy dukes!
> 
> I get that everyone wants a deal, so I price a little higher so there's room for negotiation. Also some brands I know won't move on PM. I listed an Isabel Marant item I've seen cause bidding frenzies on ebay and not a single like or any interest on PM. I just put it on ebay and I'm sure it will sell for a great price.
> 
> My biggest issue with PM is the fakes. It's like a swap meet! The Chanel, YSL & Prada party today was laughable! 60% were fakes and about 20% weren't even Chanel YSL or Prada, real or fake! I have flagged so many fakes and they are still there, days after I reported. I wouldn't sell a handbag on PM, never. But for clothes I want to get rid of it's great. And I don't think I would ever buy on PM either.



I totally agree about certain brands that don't move. I have a Paul & Joe item and its just sitting there. I am starting to see that more contemporary brands sell, sell, sell lol

The volume of fakes is not even fathomable. The parties are jokes. It's so annoying.


----------



## emilu

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I totally agree about certain brands that don't move. I have a Paul & Joe item and its just sitting there. I am starting to see that more contemporary brands sell, sell, sell lol
> 
> The volume of fakes is not even fathomable. The parties are jokes. It's so annoying.



Agreed... and the amount of constant rebranding some people are doing... i've not even bothered with parties lately b/c I swear if i see one more photo of boobs and butts busting out of crochet swimsuits... which shows up at EVERY high end party lately


----------



## miah100

So last night I was going back and forth with a fellow posher about a bag she wanted to trade for my Prada tote that was about a year old. It's in great condition so we decided to go ahead and trade and I would get her Proenza Schouler PS1, everything was all and well. I had traded with posher before and trusted her so I had little doubt that this trade would go sour. Low and behold some idiot goes ahead and buys my prada bag the second I change the price to zero for the women I'm supposed to be trading with, I commented and apologized for the confusion and said that I had already told someone I would trade the bag and the bag was not sale for $0 plus the price of shipping and would cancel the transaction. She replies "do not cancel the transaction, I paid for the bag so ship it out tomorrow morning." I couldn't believe that this women actually thought she had purchased an authentic $2500 Prada bag for the price of shipping. I again explained to her that the bag wasn't for sale and I had changed the price for someone else to purchase, she got very vulgar and started using profanity and said that it was false advertising and she was going to sue me and was reporting me to posh. I ignored the idiot and blocked her, this morning I got a warning email from posh saying that I had been reported and if I keep up the behavior my account would be deactivated. After all that I get a threatening email after I did absolutely nothing wrong?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

emilu said:


> Agreed... and the amount of constant rebranding some people are doing... i've not even bothered with parties lately b/c I swear if i see one more photo of boobs and butts busting out of crochet swimsuits... which shows up at EVERY high end party lately



Haha I know! We have to be subjected to that on every other social media platform and now on a fashion app...ugh.


----------



## IBleedOrange

miah100 said:


> So last night I was going back and forth with a fellow posher about a bag she wanted to trade for my Prada tote that was about a year old. It's in great condition so we decided to go ahead and trade and I would get her Proenza Schouler PS1, everything was all and well. I had traded with posher before and trusted her so I had little doubt that this trade would go sour. Low and behold some idiot goes ahead and buys my prada bag the second I change the price to zero for the women I'm supposed to be trading with, I commented and apologized for the confusion and said that I had already told someone I would trade the bag and the bag was not sale for $0 plus the price of shipping and would cancel the transaction. She replies "do not cancel the transaction, I paid for the bag so ship it out tomorrow morning." I couldn't believe that this women actually thought she had purchased an authentic $2500 Prada bag for the price of shipping. I again explained to her that the bag wasn't for sale and I had changed the price for someone else to purchase, she got very vulgar and started using profanity and said that it was false advertising and she was going to sue me and was reporting me to posh. I ignored the idiot and blocked her, this morning I got a warning email from posh saying that I had been reported and if I keep up the behavior my account would be deactivated. After all that I get a threatening email after I did absolutely nothing wrong?



 What a crappy, crappy buyer!! The nerve of some people!!

Posh sent you the message because they frown on trading/selling through PayPal since they don't get their cut. I'm not sure what they're doing to earn their 20% though.


----------



## intrigue

miah100 said:


> So last night I was going back and forth with a fellow posher about a bag she wanted to trade for my Prada tote that was about a year old. It's in great condition so we decided to go ahead and trade and I would get her Proenza Schouler PS1, everything was all and well. I had traded with posher before and trusted her so I had little doubt that this trade would go sour. Low and behold some idiot goes ahead and buys my prada bag the second I change the price to zero for the women I'm supposed to be trading with, I commented and apologized for the confusion and said that I had already told someone I would trade the bag and the bag was not sale for $0 plus the price of shipping and would cancel the transaction. She replies "do not cancel the transaction, I paid for the bag so ship it out tomorrow morning." I couldn't believe that this women actually thought she had purchased an authentic $2500 Prada bag for the price of shipping. I again explained to her that the bag wasn't for sale and I had changed the price for someone else to purchase, she got very vulgar and started using profanity and said that it was false advertising and she was going to sue me and was reporting me to posh. I ignored the idiot and blocked her, this morning I got a warning email from posh saying that I had been reported and if I keep up the behavior my account would be deactivated. After all that I get a threatening email after I did absolutely nothing wrong?



THAT IS AWFUL!!!! I would go ahead and cancel. Then contact PM. Unfortunately they have like a week turnaround in replying but i would go ahead and cancel them create a new listing to proceed with your trade. As long as you are aware that with trades, if something goes wrong, to can't hold PM liable it wasn't as though you are trying to complete the transaction in PP. that's nuts that someone expected to buy your Prada for $0!


----------



## miah100

intrigue said:


> THAT IS AWFUL!!!! I would go ahead and cancel. Then contact PM. Unfortunately they have like a week turnaround in replying but i would go ahead and cancel them create a new listing to proceed with your trade. As long as you are aware that with trades, if something goes wrong, to can't hold PM liable it wasn't as though you are trying to complete the transaction in PP. that's nuts that someone expected to buy your Prada for $0!



I know! I couldn't believe it, I thought it was an early April fools.


----------



## mellibelly

^What??! You got a warning? That's insane! What exactly were you reported for? As a seller you should be able to cancel a transaction at any time. It's not like PM would have made 20% of that $0 sale. I don't think a real human being even reads their complaints or flags, I bet it's just automated. I would report her for profanity and harassment for expecting you to ship her a free Prada bag. Report that loser. She probably trolls the site looking for $0 listings people changed for bundles or trades.


----------



## mellibelly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I totally agree about certain brands that don't move. I have a Paul & Joe item and its just sitting there. I am starting to see that more contemporary brands sell, sell, sell lol
> 
> The volume of fakes is not even fathomable. The parties are jokes. It's so annoying.



It seems like more under the radar, cooler brands don't move on PM. Very few Isabel Marant listings on PM when there are thousands on ebay. Brands like Vanessa Bruno and Paul and Joe, I can see most people on PM have never heard of them. I'm trying to sell some APC and no one is interested. Has anyone tried Vestivaire Collective? Instead of shipping directly to the buyer, you ship to Vestivaire, they inspect it and make sure it checks out before forwarding to the buyer. And they have good brands, none of this Forever 21 crap.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mellibelly said:


> It seems like more under the radar, cooler brands don't move on PM. Very few Isabel Marant listings on PM when there are thousands on ebay. Brands like Vanessa Bruno and Paul and Joe, I can see most people on PM have never heard of them. I'm trying to sell some APC and no one is interested. Has anyone tried Vestivaire Collective? Instead of shipping directly to the buyer, you ship to Vestivaire, they inspect it and make sure it checks out before forwarding to the buyer. And they have good brands, none of this Forever 21 crap.



I agree with you. I love APC!!


----------



## Pao9

miah100 said:


> So last night I was going back and forth with a fellow posher about a bag she wanted to trade for my Prada tote that was about a year old. It's in great condition so we decided to go ahead and trade and I would get her Proenza Schouler PS1, everything was all and well. I had traded with posher before and trusted her so I had little doubt that this trade would go sour. Low and behold some idiot goes ahead and buys my prada bag the second I change the price to zero for the women I'm supposed to be trading with, I commented and apologized for the confusion and said that I had already told someone I would trade the bag and the bag was not sale for $0 plus the price of shipping and would cancel the transaction. She replies "do not cancel the transaction, I paid for the bag so ship it out tomorrow morning." I couldn't believe that this women actually thought she had purchased an authentic $2500 Prada bag for the price of shipping. I again explained to her that the bag wasn't for sale and I had changed the price for someone else to purchase, she got very vulgar and started using profanity and said that it was false advertising and she was going to sue me and was reporting me to posh. I ignored the idiot and blocked her, this morning I got a warning email from posh saying that I had been reported and if I keep up the behavior my account would be deactivated. After all that I get a threatening email after I did absolutely nothing wrong?



You should report her! You can say she harassed you!


----------



## kenzibray

mellibelly said:


> It seems like more under the radar, cooler brands don't move on PM. Very few Isabel Marant listings on PM when there are thousands on ebay. Brands like Vanessa Bruno and Paul and Joe, I can see most people on PM have never heard of them. I'm trying to sell some APC and no one is interested. Has anyone tried Vestivaire Collective? Instead of shipping directly to the buyer, you ship to Vestivaire, they inspect it and make sure it checks out before forwarding to the buyer. And they have good brands, none of this Forever 21 crap.



I second that, that some of the best stuff just sits.  For one the people on Poshmark don't want to spend money. They all want to trade for their junk or nickle and dime you to death. I have stuff listed in my closet ranging from $5 (yes, Forever 21 crap & target and whatnot) to $700 (Louis Vuitton). 

But I also have some middle of the range stuff, a few Rebecca Minkoff bags, Michael Kors heels, & Dolce Vita Shoes. And I feel like they just don't get enough love. People want to pay $100 for a $500 handbag or trade it for their ripped up and stained Coach bag. 

Even though I have it listed at the top of my profile, I also have a listing with my closet rules,policies, etc that states no trades, no paypal. And I also took the time to list it at the end of every description on every item as well. But still I get people constantly asking for "trades". 


I'm the type of person who is a cheapskate when it comes to clothes but will spend $$$$$ on Bags and occasionally shoes. So yea, I can understand wanting to get a good deal. I like to browse the listings too and if I see something I like, if it's not in my budget right now I just keep scrolling. I don't post on their listings and harrass them trying to get them to come down to my budget. 

I just find it so irritating especially on the lower end items. I've had a practically brand new sweater from Express listed. Worn Once. Original Retail around $60 and I'll have it listed for $10-15. People pop in offering $5. This might me mean, but I'm sorry if that's all you can afford go to Wal-Mart. 

I feel so bad when I see people having nice, brand new shoes listed that retail for $150-$200 and they have them listed at like $80 or $90 and there's people offering $20. 


I just don't understand people. They can't be serious so why waste our time. I saw a lady comment on a listing the other day. A seller had a nice clean Free People skirt listed for $90 I think. And a lady was appalled Most of these people just don't understand the brands that they're browsing and don't understand the value of the items. They need to stick to their yard sales & flea markets and not even bother. 

*end rant*


----------



## bgyoshi

kenzibray said:


> I second that, that some of the best stuff just sits.  For one the people on Poshmark don't want to spend money. They all want to trade for their junk or nickle and dime you to death. I have stuff listed in my closet ranging from $5 (yes, Forever 21 crap & target and whatnot) to $700 (Louis Vuitton).
> 
> But I also have some middle of the range stuff, a few Rebecca Minkoff bags, Michael Kors heels, & Dolce Vita Shoes. And I feel like they just don't get enough love. People want to pay $100 for a $500 handbag or trade it for their ripped up and stained Coach bag.
> 
> Even though I have it listed at the top of my profile, I also have a listing with my closet rules,policies, etc that states no trades, no paypal. And I also took the time to list it at the end of every description on every item as well. But still I get people constantly asking for "trades".
> 
> 
> I'm the type of person who is a cheapskate when it comes to clothes but will spend $$$$$ on Bags and occasionally shoes. So yea, I can understand wanting to get a good deal. I like to browse the listings too and if I see something I like, if it's not in my budget right now I just keep scrolling. I don't post on their listings and harrass them trying to get them to come down to my budget.
> 
> I just find it so irritating especially on the lower end items. I've had a practically brand new sweater from Express listed. Worn Once. Original Retail around $60 and I'll have it listed for $10-15. People pop in offering $5. This might me mean, but I'm sorry if that's all you can afford go to Wal-Mart.
> 
> I feel so bad when I see people having nice, brand new shoes listed that retail for $150-$200 and they have them listed at like $80 or $90 and there's people offering $20.
> 
> 
> I just don't understand people. They can't be serious so why waste our time. I saw a lady comment on a listing the other day. A seller had a nice clean Free People skirt listed for $90 I think. And a lady was appalled Most of these people just don't understand the brands that they're browsing and don't understand the value of the items. They need to stick to their yard sales & flea markets and not even bother.
> 
> *end rant*



ITA! I have a great condition balenciaga that retails $695 and this lady offered me $80! it's just insulting!


----------



## kenzibray

bgyoshi said:


> ITA! I have a great condition balenciaga that retails $695 and this lady offered me $80! it's just insulting!



That's TERRIBLE! I really don't think most of these people even have the appreciation or understanding of the brands. They just think "ooh a pretty purse!" And most people thing of high end bags as "LV and Chanel"  And then what kills me is that they're willing to pay $100-$200 for KNOCK OFFS!

If I'm seriously 100% interested in an item and want to try to negotiate with them, I ask them what their lowest price is instead of throwing out some random number. Because if they are flexible, they have a number in mind. Like with some of my items, I purposely price a little high because I know people are going to try to haggle.


----------



## gordomom

kenzibray said:


> That's TERRIBLE! I really don't think most of  these people even have the appreciation or understanding of the brands.  They just think "ooh a pretty purse!" And most people thing of high end  bags as "LV and Chanel"  And then what kills me is that they're willing  to pay $100-$200 for KNOCK OFFS!
> 
> If I'm seriously 100% interested in an item and want to try to negotiate  with them, I ask them what their lowest price is instead of throwing  out some random number. Because if they are flexible, they have a number  in mind. Like with some of my items, I purposely price a little high  because I know people are going to try to haggle.



Hey kenz, I just happened across this thread.  Nice to see you here too!  



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I hope she keeps good on her word!
> 
> "Hun" drives me crazy, it automatically kicks me into super ***** mode haha
> 
> OMG. I hate that "sequence". I have endlessly tweeted about that. Sequins. Two completely separate words. I am going to put a thesaurus on my PM. Multiples of them for sale lol



The spelling and grammar on PM drives me bonkers, especially the "sequence"!!!



miah100 said:


> So last night I was going back and forth with a fellow posher about a bag she wanted to trade for my Prada tote that was about a year old. It's in great condition so we decided to go ahead and trade and I would get her Proenza Schouler PS1, everything was all and well. I had traded with posher before and trusted her so I had little doubt that this trade would go sour. Low and behold some idiot goes ahead and buys my prada bag the second I change the price to zero for the women I'm supposed to be trading with, I commented and apologized for the confusion and said that I had already told someone I would trade the bag and the bag was not sale for $0 plus the price of shipping and would cancel the transaction. She replies "do not cancel the transaction, I paid for the bag so ship it out tomorrow morning." I couldn't believe that this women actually thought she had purchased an authentic $2500 Prada bag for the price of shipping. I again explained to her that the bag wasn't for sale and I had changed the price for someone else to purchase, she got very vulgar and started using profanity and said that it was false advertising and she was going to sue me and was reporting me to posh. I ignored the idiot and blocked her, this morning I got a warning email from posh saying that I had been reported and if I keep up the behavior my account would be deactivated. After all that I get a threatening email after I did absolutely nothing wrong?



I had that happen one time, but was lucky the buyer was understanding.  Did you edit to state it was reserved in the title?  I try to do that when I'm holding an item for someone so that it's clearly stated that it's reserved or on hold.  Not that it's foolproof, but at least there's a record of the reason why you're cancelling.  

The 20% that I saw a few times in this thread is also annoying, but my closet definitely does better here than on the Bay.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm off time out!!! Yay!  It took them weeks but they reinstated my account if I'm a good girl and don't take Paypal anymore.  I did some research and it looks like trading isn't against the rules, they don't encourage it as it is a huge leap of faith.  I'm not even going to bother with my nice stuff, I took the labels to Decades and expect them to move well since their show is gaining popularity and I love the staff there, except Billy (rolls eyes)

I started a blog to have more optic a and communication with followers but I'm gonna stick with contemporary designers and stuff I have left over from when I used to shop at gap and limited.
I honestly think that I was suspended because I caught their attention by flagging fakes - I kinda feel like it was an attempt to shut me up since I hadn't really done any Paypal transactions since the warning.


----------



## mellibelly

kenzibray said:


> I second that, that some of the best stuff just sits.  For one the people on Poshmark don't want to spend money. They all want to trade for their junk or nickle and dime you to death. I have stuff listed in my closet ranging from $5 (yes, Forever 21 crap & target and whatnot) to $700 (Louis Vuitton).
> 
> But I also have some middle of the range stuff, a few Rebecca Minkoff bags, Michael Kors heels, & Dolce Vita Shoes. And I feel like they just don't get enough love. People want to pay $100 for a $500 handbag or trade it for their ripped up and stained Coach bag.
> 
> Even though I have it listed at the top of my profile, I also have a listing with my closet rules,policies, etc that states no trades, no paypal. And I also took the time to list it at the end of every description on every item as well. But still I get people constantly asking for "trades".
> 
> 
> I'm the type of person who is a cheapskate when it comes to clothes but will spend $$$$$ on Bags and occasionally shoes. So yea, I can understand wanting to get a good deal. I like to browse the listings too and if I see something I like, if it's not in my budget right now I just keep scrolling. I don't post on their listings and harrass them trying to get them to come down to my budget.
> 
> I just find it so irritating especially on the lower end items. I've had a practically brand new sweater from Express listed. Worn Once. Original Retail around $60 and I'll have it listed for $10-15. People pop in offering $5. This might me mean, but I'm sorry if that's all you can afford go to Wal-Mart.
> 
> I feel so bad when I see people having nice, brand new shoes listed that retail for $150-$200 and they have them listed at like $80 or $90 and there's people offering $20.
> 
> 
> I just don't understand people. They can't be serious so why waste our time. I saw a lady comment on a listing the other day. A seller had a nice clean Free People skirt listed for $90 I think. And a lady was appalled Most of these people just don't understand the brands that they're browsing and don't understand the value of the items. They need to stick to their yard sales & flea markets and not even bother.
> 
> *end rant*



I didn't mean to diss Forever 21, as I sit here typing this I'm wearing shorts from Forever 21!  ITA on the $5 offers for nicer items, they should just go shopping at the thrift store. It's not worth my time to package an item and go to the post office for a $4 commission. I rather donate to my local thrift store and getting the write-off.


----------



## kenzibray

mellibelly said:


> I didn't mean to diss Forever 21, as I sit here typing this I'm wearing shorts from Forever 21!  ITA on the $5 offers for nicer items, they should just go shopping at the thrift store. It's not worth my time to package an item and go to the post office for a $4 commission. I rather donate to my local thrift store and getting the write-off.



Haha oh I know you weren't. I'm not offended or anything. Lol. 

Most of the time when I do post those items, ill leave it up for a bit just in between my trips to donate. Or ill try to offer them in a bundle.  Part of me does like having a range within my closet. That way it's not all high end or cheap-I stuff. So there's something to pull interest for everyone and who knows they may find something else


----------



## bgyoshi

PM is definitely good for selling those trendy clothing items you wore a couple times.  If I brought those clothing items to a second hand store, they only pay me 35% of the price they will list it for which ends up being like 3 bucks a shirt or something usually.  At least on PM I can get like $8 or $10.  But any big ticket items, I think I'm better off on eBay or Bonanza.  First of all, they don't take 20% even with paypal fees and you have more traffic...and no low ballers lol.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I am so aggravated right now...

There was a woman last week that wanted to buy my Prada bag. I had other offers that day bc I listed it in a party but decided to sell it to her. She asked for me to lower the price and I agreed. She asked for additional photos and I sent 5 or 6. She purchased it and continued to email me asking when I was going to ship it. I shipped it the next day and when I noticed it was delivered I emailed her to ask her how she liked the bag and if she could accept it as delivered so I could obtain my funds if she was satisfied. I don't hear from her for days and then today I asked her on PM if she ever planned on accepting it, which she does but then she proceeds to tell me that she isn't satisfied and the bag is damaged. I explained to her that it was not damage but wearing of the leather in the corner and that is what happens with authentic bags and it not considered damage and that if she was not happen I will gladly accept the bag back and refund her money. She continued to go on and on about how I am dishonest etc and that she would not pay more than even 50 dollars for the bag. Meanwhile I look at her page and all she sells is counterfeit things. Chanel, Burberry etc. if I would have known that I wouldn't have ever dealt with her at all bc it proves her dishonesty. then she posts pics of the bag to prove that I am dishonest. I even have the pictures I sent her as solid proof. Another person intervened and explained to her that it was just wear and barely noticeable and if she wore the bag in the street people would admire the bag as a gorgeous bag and not as a damaged piece of crap. What is wrong with these people?! I feel like all people do on there is try to finagle and scam. I can't deal with these crazies any more ugh.


----------



## intrigue

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I am so aggravated right now...
> 
> There was a woman last week that wanted to buy my Prada bag. I had other offers that day bc I listed it in a party but decided to sell it to her. She asked for me to lower the price and I agreed. She asked for additional photos and I sent 5 or 6. She purchased it and continued to email me asking when I was going to ship it. I shipped it the next day and when I noticed it was delivered I emailed her to ask her how she liked the bag and if she could accept it as delivered so I could obtain my funds if she was satisfied. I don't hear from her for days and then today I asked her on PM if she ever planned on accepting it, which she does but then she proceeds to tell me that she isn't satisfied and the bag is damaged. I explained to her that it was not damage but wearing of the leather in the corner and that is what happens with authentic bags and it not considered damage and that if she was not happen I will gladly accept the bag back and refund her money. She continued to go on and on about how I am dishonest etc and that she would not pay more than even 50 dollars for the bag. Meanwhile I look at her page and all she sells is counterfeit things. Chanel, Burberry etc. if I would have known that I wouldn't have ever dealt with her at all bc it proves her dishonesty. then she posts pics of the bag to prove that I am dishonest. I even have the pictures I sent her as solid proof. Another person intervened and explained to her that it was just wear and barely noticeable and if she wore the bag in the street people would admire the bag as a gorgeous bag and not as a damaged piece of crap. What is wrong with these people?! I feel like all people do on there is try to finagle and scam. I can't deal with these crazies any more ugh.



PM is difficult because there are so many people that don't understand the value of purchasing pre-owned luxury items. They expect new condition but want to pay a fraction of retail. Someone commented on a listing they wouldn't pay $400 for a used bag. Original retail is almost three times that! I wish people would refrain from leaving comments unless they have actual intent to purchase


----------



## kenzibray

intrigue said:


> PM is difficult because there are so many people that don't understand the value of purchasing pre-owned luxury items. They expect new condition but want to pay a fraction of retail. Someone commented on a listing they wouldn't pay $400 for a used bag. Original retail is almost three times that!* I wish people would refrain from leaving comments unless they have actual intent to purchase*



I agree!! Okay, occasionally I'll leave a comment admiring a listing but I NEVER leave one that is negative. I'll say something like "Oh I wish it was my size!" or "I have the same one and I love it!" or something along those lines. 

I listed a Coach wristlet (not luxury I know) yesterday. I found it when I was at my parents cleaning out my old room. I don't think I ever used it .. maybe once or twice tops. I couldn't remember what they retailed for so I looked at Coach's current wristlets which are $58. Some are $48 but if I remember right it was in the $58 category. Anyway I listed it for $40.. not saying that was a firm price as there's always hagglers but I figured it was a decent starting point. I'm usually pretty willing to negotiate (within reason) with serious buyers. 

This girl comes to my listing and says "Umm you need to lower your price. They're only $45 and I just sold the exact same one for $15." 

I go to her page and she has like 3 listings. She's obviously new. Not saying I know everything but I have been around a bit longer and if I want to price my $50 coach wristlet at $80 I don't see why its any concern of hers if she has no interest in buying it for herself?! 

Sure there are people on Poshmark that I think their closet is overpriced but if I'm not planning on buying anything I just keep on scrolling. I don't spam  their listings with comments that I don't agree on their prices and that they NEED to lower them. 

I ended up deleting the listing and relisting it (for the same price of $40). Not because of her comment but because of mine. I didn't keep my mouth shut when I should have. I let her get under my skin when I should have just ignored her completely.


----------



## atlcoach

I'm having a hard time holding my tongue with the low ballers. I have a Coach wristlet - also like new - listed for $20. I think that is more than reasonable. Someone seriously just offered me $8 for it! When I said no, she came back with $10. I feel like marking it up to $40 just to spite her.


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> I'm having a hard time holding my tongue with the low ballers. I have a Coach wristlet - also like new - listed for $20. I think that is more than reasonable. Someone seriously just offered me $8 for it! When I said no, she came back with $10. I feel like marking it up to $40 just to spite her.



Yea, I'm not saying I'm expecting to _get_ $40 out of it. I'd be fine for around $20. But I always price a liiiiittle high just to try to account for some of the lowballers so that by the time it's all said & done I might get a reasonable offer.


----------



## intrigue

kenzibray said:


> I agree!! Okay, occasionally I'll leave a comment admiring a listing but I NEVER leave one that is negative. I'll say something like "Oh I wish it was my size!" or "I have the same one and I love it!" or something along those lines.
> 
> I listed a Coach wristlet (not luxury I know) yesterday. I found it when I was at my parents cleaning out my old room. I don't think I ever used it .. maybe once or twice tops. I couldn't remember what they retailed for so I looked at Coach's current wristlets which are $58. Some are $48 but if I remember right it was in the $58 category. Anyway I listed it for $40.. not saying that was a firm price as there's always hagglers but I figured it was a decent starting point. I'm usually pretty willing to negotiate (within reason) with serious buyers.
> 
> This girl comes to my listing and says "Umm you need to lower your price. They're only $45 and I just sold the exact same one for $15."
> 
> I go to her page and she has like 3 listings. She's obviously new. Not saying I know everything but I have been around a bit longer and if I want to price my $50 coach wristlet at $80 I don't see why its any concern of hers if she has no interest in buying it for herself?!
> 
> Sure there are people on Poshmark that I think their closet is overpriced but if I'm not planning on buying anything I just keep on scrolling. I don't spam  their listings with comments that I don't agree on their prices and that they NEED to lower them.
> 
> I ended up deleting the listing and relisting it (for the same price of $40). Not because of her comment but because of mine. I didn't keep my mouth shut when I should have. I let her get under my skin when I should have just ignored her completely.



UGH! I don't know why people spam. It seems (in my experience) that people who leave rude comments generally have ZERO listings! I wish there was a feature to "flag" a comment for review/removal by PM or to allow sellers to remove them. It's just so annoying to deal with them. When I browse PM, I definitely think some items/closets are overpriced but I generally assume that it's a starting point since regardless of how cheap an item is listed, people will haggle you to death.


----------



## kenzibray

intrigue said:


> UGH! I don't know why people spam. It seems (in my experience) that people who leave rude comments generally have ZERO listings! I wish there was a feature to "flag" a comment for review/removal by PM or to allow sellers to remove them. It's just so annoying to deal with them. When I browse PM, I definitely think some items/closets are overpriced but I generally assume that it's a starting point since regardless of how cheap an item is listed, people will haggle you to death.



I definitely wish there was a way to remove comments. Some people are just so rude and crass about things. Then there's those who you do go out on a limb for and agree on a price then they disappear. You might as well change the price anyway because others are going to see you agreed on that price.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I overprice too, because I have found that if you start near your bottom line people will kill you on pricing.  If I have a TPF friend looking at my closet I always try my best to give them a good deal.  I also price higher for trade purposes.  I choose to be picky on what offers I reply to,  I will look at closets and make an assumption as to whether this buyer is just "window shopping".  I've had it with the "serious buyers" who make you email pictures and then want to haggle you some more... Or disappear... Or give you a sob story as if I'm going to gift you a Chanel bag because you can't afford one and can't buy yourself a birthday present.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> Yea, I'm not saying I'm expecting to _get_ $40 out of it. I'd be fine for around $20. But I always price a liiiiittle high just to try to account for some of the lowballers so that by the time it's all said & done I might get a reasonable offer.



I think I need to take a page out of your book because people are nickle and diming me to death.


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> I think I need to take a page out of your book because people are nickle and diming me to death.



I'm getting to the point that I'm just going to start ignoring the extreme lowballers & flat out ignorant people. But I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut. 

In several of my listings I use other items from my real closet to style them for the cover shot, as many other people do. 

Idk what it is but all of a sudden, I've had several people ask me if that price was for everything. Why yes, you're going to get the $60 Coach Sneakers and the $40 J. Crew shorts all for the price of a $10 Hollister tank top. Come on, People!!! 

This week I'm a "Suggested User" so I do realize I'm getting a lot of newbies, and I'm trying to be patient because I am grateful for the opportunity... But geez! Common Sense goes a long way..


----------



## PAM_SEZ

I started browsing PM the other day after I came across this thread...everytime I think I CANNOT BELIEVE how people are, I read some more and it soon gets worse.  Hope you get enough good buyers that make it worth it. 

Question: I thought I saw it in this thread, but now I can't find it of course...I have a Windows laptop and android devices...can I buy from PM, or is the iphone/pad required to just buy?  I searched the PM site also and it's not terribly clear to me there, either.

TIA for any help on this, I look forward to being able to offer you all $5.00 each for designer items that are worth 4 figures....:devil: I KID! I KID!


----------



## sparksfly

PAM_SEZ said:


> I started browsing PM the other day after I came across this thread...everytime I think I CANNOT BELIEVE how people are, I read some more and it soon gets worse.  Hope you get enough good buyers that make it worth it.
> 
> Question: I thought I saw it in this thread, but now I can't find it of course...I have a Windows laptop and android devices...can I buy from PM, or is the iphone/pad required to just buy?  I searched the PM site also and it's not terribly clear to me there, either.
> 
> TIA for any help on this, I look forward to being able to offer you all $5.00 each for designer items that are worth 4 figures....:devil: I KID! I KID!



You can buy using your computer but only ipads(with the camera) and iphones can list since you take the photos with your phone and directly upload them.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

intrigue said:


> PM is difficult because there are so many people that don't understand the value of purchasing pre-owned luxury items. They expect new condition but want to pay a fraction of retail. Someone commented on a listing they wouldn't pay $400 for a used bag. Original retail is almost three times that! I wish people would refrain from leaving comments unless they have actual intent to purchase



That's one of my biggest pet peeves of PM. Why bother to ask someone for extra pictures, questions etc. and never respond back or why even bother commenting that you wouldn't pay a certain price for something. They don't know the value and to be honest it's annoying. The level of rude on there is turned up to 100%.


----------



## Tebus

Twice today I've inquired about an item, and people have jacked up the price! They were such good deals I wouldn't have haggled, but I don't feel like buying after I've seen that!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

sparksfly said:


> You can buy using your computer but only ipads(with the camera) and iphones can list since you take the photos with your phone and directly upload them.



Thanks, sparksfly! I signed up, think I got it now...I was kinda hung up the idea of having to use my FB to connect, but I guess that's the whole idea prolly LOL.

I know posting closet names isn't allowed here, but if TPFers want to PM me so I can follow you, please do. If that's not allowed either then...ummm...forget I just said that


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tebus said:


> Twice today I've inquired about an item, and people have jacked up the price! They were such good deals I wouldn't have haggled, but I don't feel like buying after I've seen that!



That isn't right!! Unbelievable. I am starting to truly dislike PM.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> I overprice too, because I have found that if you start near your bottom line people will kill you on pricing.  If I have a TPF friend looking at my closet I always try my best to give them a good deal.  I also price higher for trade purposes.  I choose to be picky on what offers I reply to,  I will look at closets and make an assumption as to whether this buyer is just "window shopping".  I've had it with the "serious buyers" who make you email pictures and then want to haggle you some more... Or disappear... Or give you a sob story as if I'm going to gift you a Chanel bag because you can't afford one and can't buy yourself a birthday present.



Amen!! I do the same exact thing. Some of the prices I have listed are basically a gift but its never good enough for some of these people.

Kenzi- I agree 100% about the comments and being able to remove them. That would be a great feature. It's not fair that people can leave any rude words on our listings and we can't remove them.


----------



## kenzibray

PAM_SEZ said:


> Thanks, sparksfly! I signed up, think I got it now...I was kinda hung up the idea of having to use my FB to connect, but I guess that's the whole idea prolly LOL.
> 
> I know posting closet names isn't allowed here, but if TPFers want to PM me so I can follow you, please do. If that's not allowed either then...ummm...forget I just said that



There's a Facebook group many of us have joined where we've shared names. I think there's a link in this thread if it wasn't removed.


----------



## PAM_SEZ

kenzibray said:


> There's a Facebook group many of us have joined where we've shared names. I think there's a link in this thread if it wasn't removed.



Thanks, kenzibray! found it and joined. 

Welp, made my first purchase anyway, so we will see how that goes.  If they come out with their android app in the near future, I just might put up some listings for the heck of it.


----------



## intrigue

Ugh I have someone who liked several items of mine and on each ones she's asking if I take PP and when I say no she asks if I'll take her lowball offer on PM. She's literally offering 1/4 the list price! When is it appropriate for me to block her lol!


----------



## kenzibray

intrigue said:


> Ugh I have someone who liked several items of mine and on each ones she's asking if I take PP and when I say no she asks if I'll take her lowball offer on PM. She's literally offering 1/4 the list price! When is it appropriate for me to block her lol!



I'd say if she keeps going on about it, block her. But if you politely say thanks, but no thanks she should just go away. 

I've had a lot of people lately who make an offer, I agree to it, and they disappear. I responded like 5 seconds later... I've had it happen before but it seems to be more in abundance lately. 

Oh and an update on that Coach Wristlet that was apparently so ridiculously overpriced according to my little visitor... it sold. No haggling about it. Someone just outright bought it.


----------



## intrigue

kenzibray said:


> I'd say if she keeps going on about it, block her. But if you politely say thanks, but no thanks she should just go away.
> 
> I've had a lot of people lately who make an offer, I agree to it, and they disappear. I responded like 5 seconds later... I've had it happen before but it seems to be more in abundance lately.
> 
> Oh and an update on that Coach Wristlet that was apparently so ridiculously overpriced according to my little visitor... it sold. No haggling about it. Someone just outright bought it.



I love it when people purchase without haggling!


----------



## kenzibray

intrigue said:


> I love it when people purchase without haggling!



I've actually had a few today. It's been great. i guess that makes up for those I had yesterday that tried to haggle and disappear.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> I'd say if she keeps going on about it, block her. But if you politely say thanks, but no thanks she should just go away.
> 
> I've had a lot of people lately who make an offer, I agree to it, and they disappear. I responded like 5 seconds later... I've had it happen before but it seems to be more in abundance lately.
> 
> Oh and an update on that Coach Wristlet that was apparently so ridiculously overpriced according to my little visitor... it sold. No haggling about it. Someone just outright bought it.



Yay! I love it when that happens!


----------



## emilu

Tebus said:


> Twice today I've inquired about an item, and people have jacked up the price! They were such good deals I wouldn't have haggled, but I don't feel like buying after I've seen that!



ouch...i haven't had that but a dress i was eyeing went from $90 up to $165... fair enough, but it's off my "like" list because I had been hoping it would go lower but know now my desired price is NO where in the ballpark.  I bet the seller had a bargain ghost (i.e. got her to lower the price, then disappeared!)


----------



## bgyoshi

kenzibray said:


> Oh and an update on that Coach Wristlet that was apparently so ridiculously overpriced according to my little visitor... it sold. No haggling about it. Someone just outright bought it.



My favorite kind of buyers   And really, the "worth" of something is so subjective, it's whatever that one person is willing to pay for it.  Who cares if you sold it for $15, if someone wants something, they have their own bottom line.


----------



## bgyoshi

atlcoach said:


> I'm having a hard time holding my tongue with the low ballers. I have a Coach wristlet - also like new - listed for $20. I think that is more than reasonable. Someone seriously just offered me $8 for it! When I said no, she came back with $10. I feel like marking it up to $40 just to spite her.



At times like that, I'm glad I have a friend who Poshes with me lol.  We text each other to b*tch and complain so I don't end up writing a comment I'll regret haha.  

The other day I shared an item and the person actually asked me "is the person you shared it with seriously interested? I have to sell it!" ....I had to explain it shares to all my followers...she was somebody who had a few hundred followers already and quite a few listing so she wasn't _that_ new to PM...


----------



## newbie7

Hi, would you purchase a $400 purse from a seller on PM that wants to do payment via Paypal as Family & Friends?  As a buyer, do we have any protection using this method?  Can we retrieve fund or file dispute if the item received isn't authentic? TIA.


----------



## Tebus

newbie7 said:


> Hi, would you purchase a $400 purse from a seller on PM that wants to do payment via Paypal as Family & Friends?  As a buyer, do we have any protection using this method?  Can we retrieve fund or file dispute if the item received isn't authentic? TIA.



No, you don't have the same protection!


----------



## kenzibray

newbie7 said:


> Hi, would you purchase a $400 purse from a seller on PM that wants to do payment via Paypal as Family & Friends?  As a buyer, do we have any protection using this method?  Can we retrieve fund or file dispute if the item received isn't authentic? TIA.



No definitely not!!! I always stick to some sort of platform. Even if I don't buy on posh I would use eBay or bonanza or something to that effect. When you go strictly through PayPal there is no sort of buyer protection in place. So if something goes wrong you are pretty much S.O.L. 

 For Poshmark specifically you have 3 days to report a problem after receiving the item. They won't release the funds to the seller until you've accepted and okay'ed the item or the 3 days have passed and you've done nothing. Even with eBay or bonanza since they are Paypal based, the seller does have access to those funds right away. 

If you're having any doubts whatsoever it's best to have the item authenticated here or elsewhere before ever making a purchase $400 is a lot of money to throw away on something you aren't 100% sure about. I know Poshmark only allows 4 pictures but I would request as many as you could. It's better to know ahead of time and have that peace of mind rather than risk it and end up with a fake and have to fight to get your money back.


----------



## newbie7

Tebus said:


> No, you don't have the same protection!



Thanks.


----------



## newbie7

Hi kenzibray,

I have the photos and waiting to get it authenticated.  
I still feel that I am not protected by Paypal using the F&F method.
Would I lose money if the seller send a different bag or not send at all?
Do I have anyway to dispute, retrieve my money if things go wrong?




kenzibray said:


> No definitely not!!! I always stick to some sort of platform. Even if I don't buy on posh I would use eBay or bonanza or something to that effect. When you go strictly through PayPal there is no sort of buyer protection in place. So if something goes wrong you are pretty much S.O.L.
> 
> For Poshmark specifically you have 3 days to report a problem after receiving the item. They won't release the funds to the seller until you've accepted and okay'ed the item or the 3 days have passed and you've done nothing. Even with eBay or bonanza since they are Paypal based, the seller does have access to those funds right away.
> 
> If you're having any doubts whatsoever it's best to have the item authenticated here or elsewhere before ever making a purchase $400 is a lot of money to throw away on something you aren't 100% sure about. I know Poshmark only allows 4 pictures but I would request as many as you could. It's better to know ahead of time and have that peace of mind rather than risk it and end up with a fake and have to fight to get your money back.


----------



## kenzibray

newbie7 said:


> Hi kenzibray,
> 
> I have the photos and waiting to get it authenticated.
> I still feel that I am not protected by Paypal using the F&F method.
> Would I lose money if the seller send a different bag or not send at all?
> Do I have anyway to dispute, retrieve my money if things go wrong?



I honestly don't think so. Not without legally disputing it. And then I don't even know. I have just seen too many horror stories posted on posh that personally I wouldn't risk it. It's better to be safe than sorry. 

99% of the scammers and problems you see on Poshmark are from people who've gone through PayPal or traded. And they had no protection through Poshmark. 

Its a HUGE risk! Is it really worth throwing away money to risk ending up with a fake or nothing at all just to save a few bucks?  I'd rather pay a little more (thru posh) to know I have some sort of back up plan if something goes wrong. Not to mention if you get caught Posh could restrict your account. 

May I ask what bag it is ?


----------



## kenzibray

newbie7 said:


> Hi kenzibray,
> 
> I have the photos and waiting to get it authenticated.
> I still feel that I am not protected by Paypal using the F&F method.
> Would I lose money if the seller send a different bag or not send at all?
> Do I have anyway to dispute, retrieve my money if things go wrong?



Oh and in my opinion , if the seller is adamant about going through PayPal.. I'd say there's probably a reason. Most people I've seen who ONLY go through Paypal are pretty shady.


----------



## newbie7

kenzibray said:


> Oh and in my opinion , if the seller is adamant about going through PayPal.. I'd say there's probably a reason. Most people I've seen who ONLY go through Paypal are pretty shady.



I am now too concerned after reading your posts.  I realized that the seller suggested doing transaction via pp just bc she wanted too, not because I asked for a better deal.  I won't be buying this LV Azur Speedy 35 then.  Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## atlcoach

Venting! Why do people make an offer and when you accept it and lower the price, they disappear?? This happened to me twice yesterday. So frustrating!


----------



## intrigue

atlcoach said:


> Venting! Why do people make an offer and when you accept it and lower the price, they disappear?? This happened to me twice yesterday. So frustrating!



That had happened so much to me. I now just encourage people to make reasonable offers for consideration so there isn't a lower amount I've accepted however by doing this, people offer half or 1/3 of the list price. I suppose the meaning of "reasonable" is relative lol!


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> Venting! Why do people make an offer and when you accept it and lower the price, they disappear?? This happened to me twice yesterday. So frustrating!



I really don't know  and it seems when it happens it happens multiple times. So it's all the more frustrating.


----------



## Pao9

atlcoach said:


> Venting! Why do people make an offer and when you accept it and lower the price, they disappear?? This happened to me twice yesterday. So frustrating!



I always ask them to email me their offers, that way its not set in the comments and people dont get to see the lowest you are willing to take.


----------



## atlcoach

Pao9 said:


> I always ask them to email me their offers, that way its not set in the comments and people dont get to see the lowest you are willing to take.



My issue is with someone who said "I love this! Will you take $200?" That was only $10 less than the list price, so I said yes. I thought she was ready to buy, and then no response. It makes me wonder if some people are just playing games and not serious buyers.


----------



## atlcoach

On another note, do any of you have any experience pricing vintage Gucci? I posted a bag a couple of days ago in the Name This Gucci thread. I'm trying to figure out the style name and what it might be worth.


----------



## Pao9

atlcoach said:


> Venting! Why do people make an offer and when you accept it and lower the price, they disappear?? This happened to me twice yesterday. So frustrating!





atlcoach said:


> My issue is with someone who said "I love this! Will you take $200?" That was only $10 less than the list price, so I said yes. I thought she was ready to buy, and then no response. It makes me wonder if some people are just playing games and not serious buyers.



I had that happen as well. Some I just changed right away and didnt give them much time to think! With others I Still ask them to email me. Sometimes I ask them, are you ready to buy now? And some dont respond, so that helps me weed out the bad ones!


----------



## atlcoach

Pao9 said:


> I had that happen as well. Some I just changed right away and didnt give them much time to think! With others I Still ask them to email me. Sometimes I ask them, are you ready to buy now? And some dont respond, so that helps me weed out the bad ones!



Thanks! I'm going to do that from now on.


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> My issue is with someone who said "I love this! Will you take $200?" That was only $10 less than the list price, so I said yes. I thought she was ready to buy, and then no response. It makes me wonder if some people are just playing games and not serious buyers.



What I've started doing is when they make an offer I will just ask if they are ready to buy now. If they say yes THEN ill change the price.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> What I've started doing is when they make an offer I will just ask if they are ready to buy now. If they say yes THEN ill change the price.



That's great advice. That's what I will do from now on.


----------



## kenzibray

So I list some of my higher priced listings on eBay and Bonz as well as PM. mainly my bags. 

There was a girl who commented on a RM MAC I had marked at $199 and asked if i could hold for her and how long? i only do 24 hour holds. She offered that she could pay $165 today  I said I couldn't go that low. Posh just doesn't leave much room for flexibility after the 20%. 

So she found it on Bonz and I said I could do $165 there plus shipping. I have the bag held for via PM and marked reserved on Bonz. 

We'd been messaging back and forth she had questions and requested more pictures. Now she's saying she's definitely interested but can't buy today. 

That's so annoying to me. Make me get out the tape measure and take a gazillion more pictures for you just to say okay well i can't buy it yet. If you're going to make me jump through hoops you better have your credit card in hand. Sorry if that sounds mean but I've had this happen before and then they wait till they get paid or make a sale and change their mind or disappear.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kenzibray said:


> So I list some of my higher priced listings on eBay and Bonz as well as PM. mainly my bags.
> 
> There was a girl who commented on a RM MAC I had marked at $199 and asked if i could hold for her and how long? i only do 24 hour holds. She offered that she could pay $165 today  I said I couldn't go that low. Posh just doesn't leave much room for flexibility after the 20%.
> 
> So she found it on Bonz and I said I could do $165 there plus shipping. I have the bag held for via PM and marked reserved on Bonz.
> 
> We'd been messaging back and forth she had questions and requested more pictures. Now she's saying she's definitely interested but can't buy today.
> 
> That's so annoying to me. Make me get out the tape measure and take a gazillion more pictures for you just to say okay well i can't buy it yet. If you're going to make me jump through hoops you better have your credit card in hand. Sorry if that sounds mean but I've had this happen before and then they wait till they get paid or make a sale and change their mind or disappear.



Some girl did that to me on the Chanel. It was listed for $1650 before the repair an I pulled it after the repair to reassess my options.  She said she would pay the $1650 plus the cost of the repair which was $190.  She asked for tons of pics and measurements and the says she could offer $1500, I said no, but I would take the cash and a watch and she said no... Back and forth for a while and then she just dropped off... If you can't afford stuff just say it, don't say "serious buyer" just be upfront - geez!!!


----------



## kenzibray

gottaluvmybags said:


> Some girl did that to me on the Chanel. It was listed for $1650 before the repair an I pulled it after the repair to reassess my options.  She said she would pay the $1650 plus the cost of the repair which was $190.  She asked for tons of pics and measurements and the says she could offer $1500, I said no, but I would take the cash and a watch and she said no... Back and forth for a while and then she just dropped off... If you can't afford stuff just say it, don't say "serious buyer" just be upfront - geez!!!



She finally  purchased it. It took allll day! Literally. She had commented in the wee hours of the morning and finally purchased late yesterday evening. 

In one of her emails she said she kind of wanted to wait because tomorrow was her day off and she didn't like budgeting on her day off. Or something like that. That's all fine & dandy but really not my problem. I go out on  a limb and offer you a discounted price and then you want to name the terms? I had agreed to that price under the assumption she was ready to purchase. 

Then she was saying she was just iffy about bonanza or eBay. She felt more secure through Posh. 

Honestly Posh is probably the least secure out of the three. Considering it takes days & days for their customer service to get back to you. And at first she acted like she wanted  to go straight through paypal. that is even less secure. it seemed like her logic was backwards. 

Oh, well. It's done now. Hopefully the rest of the transaction goes smoothly.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> She finally  purchased it. It took allll day! Literally. She had commented in the wee hours of the morning and finally purchased late yesterday evening.
> 
> In one of her emails she said she kind of wanted to wait because tomorrow was her day off and she didn't like budgeting on her day off. Or something like that. That's all fine & dandy but really not my problem. I go out on  a limb and offer you a discounted price and then you want to name the terms? I had agreed to that price under the assumption she was ready to purchase.
> 
> Then she was saying she was just iffy about bonanza or eBay. She felt more secure through Posh.
> 
> Honestly Posh is probably the least secure out of the three. Considering it takes days & days for their customer service to get back to you. And at first she acted like she wanted  to go straight through paypal. that is even less secure. it seemed like her logic was backwards.
> 
> Oh, well. It's done now. Hopefully the rest of the transaction goes smoothly.



That's great!! Too bad it was such hard work! One of my disappearing buyers resurfaced this morning and said she still wants to buy. I am not holding my breath!


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> That's great!! Too bad it was such hard work! One of my disappearing buyers resurfaced this morning and said she still wants to buy. I am not holding my breath!



Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> Crossing my fingers for you!



She did buy!


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> She did buy!



Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Rebeccaapril

newbie7 said:


> I am now too concerned after reading your posts.  I realized that the seller suggested doing transaction via pp just bc she wanted too, not because I asked for a better deal.  I won't be buying this LV Azur Speedy 35 then.  Thanks so much for your input.



Don't buy through friends and family. There's no protection. If you get an invoice and pay that way you are protected. Especially if you use a credit card you can dispute the charge. And if you sell something, you have to send to the verified address that the buyer has on pp and get a signature.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Rebeccaapril said:


> Don't buy through friends and family. There's no protection. If you get an invoice and pay that way you are protected. Especially if you use a credit card you can dispute the charge. And if you sell something, you have to send to the verified address that the buyer has on pp and get a signature.



I agree.  I only trade with people I have traded with before and for new trading partners I  be putting together an agreement for both of us to agree to.  All my Paypal transactions will follow the same procedure I would follow through ebay, I would rather pay the fee and have some protection


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:


> I agree.  I only trade with people I have traded with before and for new trading partners I  be putting together an agreement for both of us to agree to.  All my Paypal transactions will follow the same procedure I would follow through ebay, I would rather pay the fee and have some protection



I once traded with a girl and the experience was great! I was about to do a trade again and some people commented on my items telling me not to do it because she scams eveyone! Low and behold I go through her listings and see so many people complaining! And so many posts saying she is a scammer! Wow I guess she just started doing this! Pretty sad!


----------



## kenzibray

I had done a few trades when I first started on Poshmark about a year or so ago. I never had any problems and worked with some great ladies. 

But honestly, as many scammers are out there now in addition to how strict Posh is getting cracking down on off-line transactions & trades that it is just safer to stay through Posh. 

I mean honestly, would you ever consider taking a transaction off of eBay? I know I wouldn't. You get enough screw balls as it is when you stick to eBay. And in my opinion the same applies  to Poshmark. Why even use the platform if you're just going to wiggle around the rules ? 

Going through PayPal and trading is just setting yourself up for trouble especially with all of the crazies that are coming out of the woodwork. To me, it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## kenzibray

So the coach wristlet I sold last week. The lady never accepted it. I'm not one to hound someone to accept the item but I've been commenting on my sales lately the day after their scheduled to be delivered just to touch base. I had a postal service error happen a few weeks ago and the package never arrived so I'm just paranoid. Some have commented back, some just accept it. 

She's brand new I think. I wonder if she's even been back on posh since buying it. 

But it's also been past the 72 hours that posh says they would automatically release the funds if the buyer doesn't accept. It should have been up yesterday. 

Should I email Posh (I know they don't have the greatest turn around time) and ask them if there was a problem?


----------



## Rebeccaapril

kenzibray said:


> So the coach wristlet I sold last week. The lady never accepted it. I'm not one to hound someone to accept the item but I've been commenting on my sales lately the day after their scheduled to be delivered just to touch base. I had a postal service error happen a few weeks ago and the package never arrived so I'm just paranoid. Some have commented back, some just accept it.
> 
> She's brand new I think. I wonder if she's even been back on posh since buying it.
> 
> But it's also been past the 72 hours that posh says they would automatically release the funds if the buyer doesn't accept. It should have been up yesterday.
> 
> Should I email Posh (I know they don't have the greatest turn around time) and ask them if there was a problem?



Have u gone on posh's Facebook page and seen people complain that their money hasn't been released and the person didn't accept and it's been like a week.


----------



## kenzibray

Rebeccaapril said:


> Have u gone on posh's Facebook page and seen people complain that their money hasn't been released and the person didn't accept and it's been like a week.



Haha Nope. Well I sent them an email anyway. I'm not being greedy about the money I just wanted to make sure everything was okay. I've been paranoid about things arriving safely lately. 

I shipped an item Mar. 22 ( a bundle of a couple of skirts and a dress worth approx $20) and it was supposed to be delivered the 25th. Well it was delivered one zip code over. One digit off. I've had that happen before it was marked "Missent" in the tracking and rerouted and delivered the next day. 
The last info the tracking shows is "Out for Delivery" in the wrong zip code. It was never rerouted to the right one. I've talked to 3 different post offices in the area and none of them can track it down. It's been 2 weeks. Posh had said if it didn't show up by today (either returned to me or the buyer) then to email them back. Which I did that this morning and waiting to see what their resolution is. Again, I'm not overly concerned about the money, I feel bad for the buyer and it's just been a pain dealing with the post offices. The post office manager admitted it was their fault and they didn't handle the package like it should have been . 

But ever since that, I've been paranoid. Part of me is just grateful it wasn't something valuable. And I think from now on, I will be insuring certain items out of my own pocket.


----------



## newbie7

Hi, I have another question  Your guidance is greatly appreciated.

I have a buyer who suggested paypal transaction.  It would be a win-win situation for both of us, financial wise.  She will pay $200 for my item.  My question is what would be the best way to handle PP transaction.  TIA


----------



## kenzibray

newbie7 said:


> Hi, I have another question  Your guidance is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have a buyer who suggested paypal transaction.  It would be a win-win situation for both of us, financial wise.  She will pay $200 for my item.  My question is what would be the best way to handle PP transaction.  TIA



I have to say the best way to handle a PP transaction is not to do one. I know it seems like it will save you both money but there are numerous things that can go wrong. The buyer can claim she never got her item, she can claim she received it damaged or dirty or not in the condition you described. And you have no buffer between you to help handle situations like that. She could dispute the charge on her credit card and you can be out money and your item. 

Especially on higher ticket items, it really would be beneficial to the both of you to stay through Poshmark. 

Also, Poshmark is really starting to monitor who does offline transactions and is restricting their accounts. 

My opinion is, if you signed up to sell through posh sell through posh. If you don't want to sell through them because of their fee's... use a different site and stay away from posh altogether. What's the point of using a site if you are going to ignore their rules & policies? Would you take a transaction off of eBay to go directly through PayPal? Probably not. It's a very very big risk to do business that way for both you and the buyer.


----------



## newbie7

I did think about handling this through my eBay account since I was planning to post this item on eBay anyway.  I am with you and having been sticking to PM's policy, but these things come up once in a while and I find myself contemplating.  It is good to hear what other people think and recommend. Thank you.



kenzibray said:


> I have to say the best way to handle a PP transaction is not to do one. I know it seems like it will save you both money but there are numerous things that can go wrong. The buyer can claim she never got her item, she can claim she received it damaged or dirty or not in the condition you described. And you have no buffer between you to help handle situations like that. She could dispute the charge on her credit card and you can be out money and your item.
> 
> Especially on higher ticket items, it really would be beneficial to the both of you to stay through Poshmark.
> 
> Also, Poshmark is really starting to monitor who does offline transactions and is restricting their accounts.
> 
> My opinion is, if you signed up to sell through posh sell through posh. If you don't want to sell through them because of their fee's... use a different site and stay away from posh altogether. What's the point of using a site if you are going to ignore their rules & policies? Would you take a transaction off of eBay to go directly through PayPal? Probably not. It's a very very big risk to do business that way for both you and the buyer.


----------



## kenzibray

newbie7 said:


> I did think about handling this through my eBay account since I was planning to post this item on eBay anyway.  I am with you and having been sticking to PM's policy, but these things come up once in a while and I find myself contemplating.  It is good to hear what other people think and recommend. Thank you.



I've had people who have came across my items on Bonanza and ask if I could do it through there and offer them a better price. Since I use the same pictures for both sites and my name is the same they recognized it. 

I would think eBay would be safer because of the customer service and seller and buyer protection. Just be careful if you suggest it on your PM because I would assume they would still consider that an offline transaction. I know you're not supposed to advertise your Etsy shop or anything on there so I bet eBay would fall into the same category. 


The way I usually handle things like that is that if they ask if I do PayPal I just flat out say no. If I list an item on Poshmark, I've made a commitment that if someone is interested in it on Poshmark they are to purchase through there. 

The other situations, the buyer found the item on Bonanza on their own and messaged me through there. 

I also include a "My Rules" listing in my closet. Which some people still didn't see, and I started putting "No Trades & No PayPal" in the description of all of my listings. 

Here's my closet rules thingy..


----------



## gottaluvmybags

newbie7 said:


> I did think about handling this through my eBay account since I was planning to post this item on eBay anyway.  I am with you and having been sticking to PM's policy, but these things come up once in a while and I find myself contemplating.  It is good to hear what other people think and recommend. Thank you.



I think the 20% off does make it difficult to sell high value items on posh.  however I personally got restricted for asking people if they took Paypal and it took almost a month to get my closet back up, even though  I only had done 2 pp transactions that went great.  i wasn't one of those people who hound and harass other users but nonetheless i got dinged.

When I did go through PP i added the info about the transaction on the notes and listed as is, but was prepared to accept a return if needed.  

My high value items are probably not going to be sold on PM, if they are, my price is firm and I would not accept Paypal - however I also have it on EBay as a purchase option.  

I know it's difficult navigating the app since its new, I would stick to either posh or eBay for your own protection


----------



## IBleedOrange

I'm having a complete sh!tfit right now and don't know how to have PoshMark help. I ordered a pair of jeans off PM and the tracking number showed up as "delivered" yesterday (at 4:35pm; usually my mail is delivered by 11am). I came home from work and there was no package. 

When I asked the Post Office, they said my route was split by two new carriers yesterday and they have no idea where my package is. I had mail mis-delivered last week and I'm worried that either a dishonest neighbor may have gotten my package or that some carrier has banished it to the land of the unknown packages. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## kenzibray

IBleedOrange said:


> I'm having a complete sh!tfit right now and don't know how to have PoshMark help. I ordered a pair of jeans off PM and the tracking number showed up as "delivered" yesterday (at 4:35pm; usually my mail is delivered by 11am). I came home from work and there was no package.
> 
> When I asked the Post Office, they said my route was split by two new carriers yesterday and they have no idea where my package is. I had mail mis-delivered last week and I'm worried that either a dishonest neighbor may have gotten my package or that some carrier has banished it to the land of the unknown packages.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Yikes! First off, I would email posh right away just to let them know of the situation. Because it could be an error on the end of the post office. And you don't want them automatically releasing the funds to the seller and you just be out your money. 
You could check with one of your neighbors to see if they picked it up/signed for it or it was delivered by accident. Did you check all possible places it could have been delivered? 

I would keep on the post office as well. 

I had an issue a couple of weeks ago (I think I explained it in this thread) but I sent a package and it was missorted and sent to the wrong zip code, one digit off. What should have happened is it would have been rerouted and delivered later that day or the next. From what I gathered the two post offices were practically right down the road from each other just a couple miles away. Well it was never delivered. The last tracking shown was "Out for Delivery" in the wrong zip code. 
I called the post office just about every day for two weeks before they finally admitted it was lost and it was their fault they didn't handle it right. Different people told me different info and I kept getting the run around. 
When I had emailed Posh they told me if it wasn't returned to me or never showed up by 4/9 then email them back. I did, and they reimbursed both me and the buyer even though it was a postal service error.


----------



## intrigue

Has anybody had issues when purchasing an item and the seller does not ship? It's one thing if they don't ship right away but it's been 7 days and i've been leaving comments on the listing for my purchase asking for tracking info. I even emailed PM and they told me the item hasn't shipped (that was two days ago) but wouldn't provide the tracking# which I don't understand because the item was coming to me...why can't they give me the tracking#?? I really want the item but am concerned because i'm leaving town tomorrow for an extended period. I don't want the item to come while I'm gone and it end up being misrepresented or like an empty box or something and the buyer is credited because by the time I return, I can't do anything and PM will not be able to help at that point.


----------



## BagHoor

poshmark is awesome, but i am wary about buying purses on there.  i bought cheap little tote bag from one of the sellers and she and i started chatting it up a bit.  she added me on facebook and found out that she sells fake louis vuitton bags on poshmark and has no shame in doing so.  i looked at the other stuff she has for sale on posh mark and saw one of the purses she was selling on facebook that she said was a replica, but claimed it was real on posh mark and was posting "receipts" when people were trying to call her out about them being fake.  of course i unfriended her... ugh


----------



## atlcoach

Has anyone ever had a buyer purchase something and it not show up in your sales? She is telling me she used the wrong credit card and wants me to realist it so she can purchase again. I am unable to cancel the first sale though. Do you think there is any risk in doing this?


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone ever had a buyer purchase something and it not show up in your sales? She is telling me she used the wrong credit card and wants me to realist it so she can purchase again. I am unable to cancel the first sale though. Do you think there is any risk in doing this?



I had it happen once. Someone purchased something during a party and I didn't get notification, a shipping label, or have it show up in my sales. I didnt see it sold until I went to respond to her comment and saw the red flag. I was going to email Poshmark but by the time I got to it everything showed up as it should. It was just delayed. I had assumed maybe things were busy due to the party. 

As far as canceling the transaction  when it shows I don't see any problem in that. I've done it before when someone just flat out bought two of my items and I commented and told them I could have bundled for them. I canceled both and relisted as a bundle for her and it went just fine.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> I had it happen once. Someone purchased something during a party and I didn't get notification, a shipping label, or have it show up in my sales. I didnt see it sold until I went to respond to her comment and saw the red flag. I was going to email Poshmark but by the time I got to it everything showed up as it should. It was just delayed. I had assumed maybe things were busy due to the party.
> 
> As far as canceling the transaction  when it shows I don't see any problem in that. I've done it before when someone just flat out bought two of my items and I commented and told them I could have bundled for them. I canceled both and relisted as a bundle for her and it went just fine.



I relisted the bundle so she could use a different card and the same thing happened again. Red sold banner shows up, but it is not showing in my sales. I emailed their support. If both sales go through, I'll just cancel one. Must be an issue with the site today.


----------



## pavilion

I'm addicted to this app. I'm moving and going from a nice walk-in closet (11' x 7') to what the new apartment calls a walk-in at 3.5' x 3.5' so I need to purge my closet. It's making cleaning out my closet so easy. The only thing that gets annoying are the people who constantly haggle or low ball. But, it seems safer and easier than eBay for lower value items and allows you to get more money than you would by taking your clothes to a Clothes Mentor or Buffalo Exchange type store.


----------



## aatang

I've had the most horrible experience on PM. I decided to sell my Burberry Ashmore bag, after getting a new Buberry bag. A buyer negociated, asked questions then bought the bag. She got the bag and wrote how nice it was, and that it was in good condition etc.etc. and released my funds. The next day she asks why the bag says made in china. I explain to her that some Burberry bags( even the one I am currently wearing) are made in China, and she's more than welcome to get the bag authenticated. I even offer to go into my local Saks and see if i can get a copy of my receipt. The bag was purchased in 2010 on my saks card. I go into Saks get a copy of the receipt from my statement, scan it and email it to this girl. She says she still feels my bag is fake and the receipt does't prove that the item I sent her is authentic! The receipt clearly shows the name color and style of the bag. She claims she can't pull up anything on the bag. She then says she's reporting me to PM, and her bank. I would ask her to return my bag, but based on her actions I don't trust her to send the bag back undamaged, etc. I can't believe that people can act so horribly!!! I was just trying to clean out my closet, and last time I checked Saks did not sell fake bags! She says she called my local Saks, and they haven't carried Burberry in 5 years. And I bought the bag in 2010. So I guess she thinks the receipt is fabricated. I told her I don't sell fake bags, and she can do what she needs to do. This is like a nightmare, so I'm waiting to see what she will do next. This has left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## emilu

aatang said:


> I've had the most horrible experience on PM. I decided to sell my Burberry Ashmore bag, after getting a new Buberry bag. A buyer negociated, asked questions then bought the bag. She got the bag and wrote how nice it was, and that it was in good condition etc.etc. and released my funds. The next day she asks why the bag says made in china. I explain to her that some Burberry bags( even the one I am currently wearing) are made in China, and she's more than welcome to get the bag authenticated. I even offer to go into my local Saks and see if i can get a copy of my receipt. The bag was purchased in 2010 on my saks card. I go into Saks get a copy of the receipt from my statement, scan it and email it to this girl. She says she still feels my bag is fake and the receipt does't prove that the item I sent her is authentic! The receipt clearly shows the name color and style of the bag. She claims she can't pull up anything on the bag. She then says she's reporting me to PM, and her bank. I would ask her to return my bag, but based on her actions I don't trust her to send the bag back undamaged, etc. I can't believe that people can act so horribly!!! I was just trying to clean out my closet, and last time I checked Saks did not sell fake bags! She says she called my local Saks, and they haven't carried Burberry in 5 years. And I bought the bag in 2010. So I guess she thinks the receipt is fabricated. I told her I don't sell fake bags, and she can do what she needs to do. This is like a nightmare, so I'm waiting to see what she will do next. This has left a bad taste in my mouth.



Don't count on posh for support too. It's all fine and dandy when things are working but they hve a shoe string support budget and auto responses. And what isn't auto often unresponsive still heavily scripted


----------



## aatang

I spelled negotiate wrong earlier, I'm sure there are others. I was so mad that I missed it. Please excuse my spelling errors Sorry for my long post earlier.


----------



## luxecouture

aatang said:


> I've had the most horrible experience on PM. I decided to sell my Burberry Ashmore bag, after getting a new Buberry bag. A buyer negociated, asked questions then bought the bag. She got the bag and wrote how nice it was, and that it was in good condition etc.etc. and released my funds. The next day she asks why the bag says made in china. I explain to her that some Burberry bags( even the one I am currently wearing) are made in China, and she's more than welcome to get the bag authenticated. I even offer to go into my local Saks and see if i can get a copy of my receipt. The bag was purchased in 2010 on my saks card. I go into Saks get a copy of the receipt from my statement, scan it and email it to this girl. She says she still feels my bag is fake and the receipt does't prove that the item I sent her is authentic! The receipt clearly shows the name color and style of the bag. She claims she can't pull up anything on the bag. She then says she's reporting me to PM, and her bank. I would ask her to return my bag, but based on her actions I don't trust her to send the bag back undamaged, etc. I can't believe that people can act so horribly!!! I was just trying to clean out my closet, and last time I checked Saks did not sell fake bags! She says she called my local Saks, and they haven't carried Burberry in 5 years. And I bought the bag in 2010. So I guess she thinks the receipt is fabricated. I told her I don't sell fake bags, and she can do what she needs to do. This is like a nightmare, so I'm waiting to see what she will do next. This has left a bad taste in my mouth.



How horrible.. I'm really hoping this will work out for you.  Definitely makes me nervous to sell my bags on PM.


----------



## intrigue

aatang said:


> I've had the most horrible experience on PM. I decided to sell my Burberry Ashmore bag, after getting a new Buberry bag. A buyer negociated, asked questions then bought the bag. She got the bag and wrote how nice it was, and that it was in good condition etc.etc. and released my funds. The next day she asks why the bag says made in china. I explain to her that some Burberry bags( even the one I am currently wearing) are made in China, and she's more than welcome to get the bag authenticated. I even offer to go into my local Saks and see if i can get a copy of my receipt. The bag was purchased in 2010 on my saks card. I go into Saks get a copy of the receipt from my statement, scan it and email it to this girl. She says she still feels my bag is fake and the receipt does't prove that the item I sent her is authentic! The receipt clearly shows the name color and style of the bag. She claims she can't pull up anything on the bag. She then says she's reporting me to PM, and her bank. I would ask her to return my bag, but based on her actions I don't trust her to send the bag back undamaged, etc. I can't believe that people can act so horribly!!! I was just trying to clean out my closet, and last time I checked Saks did not sell fake bags! She says she called my local Saks, and they haven't carried Burberry in 5 years. And I bought the bag in 2010. So I guess she thinks the receipt is fabricated. I told her I don't sell fake bags, and she can do what she needs to do. This is like a nightmare, so I'm waiting to see what she will do next. This has left a bad taste in my mouth.



Wow. I have had some awful experiences myself and honestly I hope it works out for you.  Unfortunately PM is extremely slow and does not like to get involved so this may take some time to work out and I hate to make assumptions but this buyer seems to be giving you an extremely difficult time after you've gone out of your way to go and get a copy of the receipt and forward it to her.  I don't blame you for questioning her intentions and offering to accept a return....good luck & please keep us posted!


----------



## aatang

Thanks ladies, I can't wait until this is all over!!


----------



## gordomom

aatang said:


> I've had the most horrible experience on PM. I decided to sell my Burberry Ashmore bag, after getting a new Buberry bag. A buyer negociated, asked questions then bought the bag. She got the bag and wrote how nice it was, and that it was in good condition etc.etc. and released my funds. The next day she asks why the bag says made in china. I explain to her that some Burberry bags( even the one I am currently wearing) are made in China, and she's more than welcome to get the bag authenticated. I even offer to go into my local Saks and see if i can get a copy of my receipt. The bag was purchased in 2010 on my saks card. I go into Saks get a copy of the receipt from my statement, scan it and email it to this girl. She says she still feels my bag is fake and the receipt does't prove that the item I sent her is authentic! The receipt clearly shows the name color and style of the bag. She claims she can't pull up anything on the bag. She then says she's reporting me to PM, and her bank. I would ask her to return my bag, but based on her actions I don't trust her to send the bag back undamaged, etc. I can't believe that people can act so horribly!!! I was just trying to clean out my closet, and last time I checked Saks did not sell fake bags! She says she called my local Saks, and they haven't carried Burberry in 5 years. And I bought the bag in 2010. So I guess she thinks the receipt is fabricated. I told her I don't sell fake bags, and she can do what she needs to do. This is like a nightmare, so I'm waiting to see what she will do next. This has left a bad taste in my mouth.



Yeah I saw that bc I'd been eyeing the bag too and was glad it sold.  I'm not sure what seems to be the issue since they have bags made all over the place nowadays.  I'm not an expert but the details seem to be consistent with a real bag to me.


----------



## kenzibray

I'm getting really irritated with the "just sharing" posts. I'm trying to find a Speedy 35 in DE and out of the listings half of them are from sellers that have gone MIA and the other half are just people bragging about their collection.


----------



## morejunkny

kenzibray said:


> I'm getting really irritated with the "just sharing" posts. I'm trying to find a Speedy 35 in DE and out of the listings half of them are from sellers that have gone MIA and the other half are just people bragging about their collection.


 
Who are people sharing with? Is it all of their followers on PM, plus Facebook, Twitter, etc.? I'm just wondering.


----------



## kenzibray

morejunkny said:


> Who are people sharing with? Is it all of their followers on PM, plus Facebook, Twitter, etc.? I'm just wondering.



I'm assuming PM. Who knows if they do it on their facebook & twitter. To me it just comes off as bragging. People who post their whole LV or Chanel collections but none of them are for sale? 

Yes, I know PM is more social than other similar platforms, but it is still a marketplace. I'm there to buy. Not just look. If I wanted to look, I'll come to tPF. 

I have posted a similar thing ONCE. I had been talking to a PM friend about a recent purchase. A Kate Spade bag I got on super sale. So I posted it to show her. We had a short discussion over it and I took the listing down. 

But I saw a girl today that every single one of her 10 listings was just showing off her collections or individual bags. . .


----------



## aatang

gordomom said:


> Yeah I saw that bc I'd been eyeing the bag too and was glad it sold.  I'm not sure what seems to be the issue since they have bags made all over the place nowadays.  I'm not an expert but the details seem to be consistent with a real bag to me.


Thanks gordomom, you are so sweet


----------



## intrigue

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone ever had a buyer purchase something and it not show up in your sales? She is telling me she used the wrong credit card and wants me to realist it so she can purchase again. I am unable to cancel the first sale though. Do you think there is any risk in doing this?



I never experienced that. I would definitely contact PM. 

Btw on a side note. PM literally takes a week or so to reply to My emails but today someone purchased an expensive item and they Didnt update to the correct address when making their purchase. Surprise surprise, PM replied within an HOUR!  Sure it's because they want their cut of the sale ASAP!


----------



## intrigue

kenzibray said:


> I'm assuming PM. Who knows if they do it on their facebook & twitter. To me it just comes off as bragging. People who post their whole LV or Chanel collections but none of them are for sale?
> 
> Yes, I know PM is more social than other similar platforms, but it is still a marketplace. I'm there to buy. Not just look. If I wanted to look, I'll come to tPF.
> 
> I have posted a similar thing ONCE. I had been talking to a PM friend about a recent purchase. A Kate Spade bag I got on super sale. So I posted it to show her. We had a short discussion over it and I took the listing down.
> 
> But I saw a girl today that every single one of her 10 listings was just showing off her collections or individual bags. . .



This is such a peeve of mine!! I always feel like people are bragging! It just doesn't seem like the right platform to share collections when there's the tPF; the appropriate place to share items and collections with peers who discuss and appreciate it! I thought it was just me! I've even seen these "collection" posts shared to parties!


----------



## bgyoshi

I just need to vent. I became a suggested user this week and so I gained all these new followers. And I'm one of those people who buys things, never wear them, so I decide to sell it. Twice today I had these young kid looking girls go into my listing to say pretty much... "What you're selling is on sale at the store now!" For example I bought this jacket full price at $30 and listing it at $25. Some girl just commented "it's on sale now for $10-15". ugh!!! so frustrating sometimes!! :/


----------



## atlcoach

intrigue said:


> I never experienced that. I would definitely contact PM.
> 
> Btw on a side note. PM literally takes a week or so to reply to My emails but today someone purchased an expensive item and they Didnt update to the correct address when making their purchase. Surprise surprise, PM replied within an HOUR!  Sure it's because they want their cut of the sale ASAP!



I did contact them and amazingly they replied within an hour that they were having technical difficulties. Maybe customer support is getting better.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

intrigue said:


> This is such a peeve of mine!! I always feel like people are bragging! It just doesn't seem like the right platform to share collections when there's the tPF; the appropriate place to share items and collections with peers who discuss and appreciate it! I thought it was just me! I've even seen these "collection" posts shared to parties!



I don't really mind them, in a way it gives me reassurance that a closet is authentic, or strike up a friendship.  It helps drive traffic to your closet.  I would much rather look at that then those horrible fakes


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

bgyoshi said:


> I just need to vent. I became a suggested user this week and so I gained all these new followers. And I'm one of those people who buys things, never wear them, so I decide to sell it. Twice today I had these young kid looking girls go into my listing to say pretty much... "What you're selling is on sale at the store now!" For example I bought this jacket full price at $30 and listing it at $25. Some girl just commented "it's on sale now for $10-15". ugh!!! so frustrating sometimes!! :/



*hug* I have people offer $50 for my authentic burberry and Louis Vuitton all the time. Really?  I'm going to sell you a $900 bag for $50? I'm not desperate for money. I had up block someone because she INSISTED to pay $5 for a Coach bag.


----------



## kenzibray

bgyoshi said:


> I just need to vent. I became a suggested user this week and so I gained all these new followers. And I'm one of those people who buys things, never wear them, so I decide to sell it. Twice today I had these young kid looking girls go into my listing to say pretty much... "What you're selling is on sale at the store now!" For example I bought this jacket full price at $30 and listing it at $25. Some girl just commented "it's on sale now for $10-15". ugh!!! so frustrating sometimes!! :/



Well congrats on being a SU. But yes, you get such a huge influx of new followers the majority of them being brand new to Posh. I had some crazy comments & questions too and some of them you have to just over look and others just grit your teeth and be nice. 

This is similar to when I had my Coach wristlet up. I had it listed for $40.  I figured people would haggle but I thought it was a good starting point. It was like new.. carried _maybe_ once.
Some girl comes to my listing and told me I had it priced too high because she just sold one NWT for $15 and they only retail for $45 anyway. Every Coach wristlet I'd ever bought was $58 new. And great. Someone got a great deal on that. But I wasn't willing to go that low. 

I don't understand why people feel the need to comment on your pricing. Especially if they have no intention in buying, they should just mind their own business and keep on scrolling. 

On the bright side, things will go back to normal when the list rotates out.


----------



## Lingie

kenzibray said:


> Well congrats on being a SU. But yes, you get such a huge influx of new followers the majority of them being brand new to Posh. I had some crazy comments & questions too and some of them you have to just over look and others just grit your teeth and be nice.
> 
> This is similar to when I had my Coach wristlet up. I had it listed for $40.  I figured people would haggle but I thought it was a good starting point. It was like new.. carried _maybe_ once.
> Some girl comes to my listing and told me I had it priced too high because she just sold one NWT for $15 and they only retail for $45 anyway. Every Coach wristlet I'd ever bought was $58 new. And great. Someone got a great deal on that. But I wasn't willing to go that low.
> 
> I don't understand why people feel the need to comment on your pricing. Especially if they have no intention in buying, they should just mind their own business and keep on scrolling.
> 
> On the bright side, things will go back to normal when the list rotates out.



I agree, i realise some people that have weird comments/questions on pricing are new to Posh. And many of them do not read description!!


----------



## kenzibray

Lingie said:


> I agree, i realise some people that have weird comments/questions on pricing are new to Posh. And many of them do not read description!!



Oh I agree! Most of them can't have read the description. Because I have taken the time to go through and add to the end of EVERY listing "No Trades and No PayPal" and I STILL get requests. 

And this is in addition to it being at the top of my profile and having a separate listing with my guidelines.. 

I honestly think people just go through and type "trade" on every other listing without even bothering to look at what the thing is. And they wonder why they get "scammed"


----------



## bgyoshi

princessariel61 said:


> *hug* I have people offer $50 for my authentic burberry and Louis Vuitton all the time. Really?  I'm going to sell you a $900 bag for $50? I'm not desperate for money. I had up block someone because she INSISTED to pay $5 for a Coach bag.



LoL sometimes it's just kind of funny the things people say on Posh.  I'm kinda getting used to it!  And Kenzibray, thanks again for all your advice!


----------



## intrigue

bgyoshi said:


> I just need to vent. I became a suggested user this week and so I gained all these new followers. And I'm one of those people who buys things, never wear them, so I decide to sell it. Twice today I had these young kid looking girls go into my listing to say pretty much... "What you're selling is on sale at the store now!" For example I bought this jacket full price at $30 and listing it at $25. Some girl just commented "it's on sale now for $10-15". ugh!!! so frustrating sometimes!! :/



Ah!!! That's happened to me as well. I understand there's a fee paid to PM but sometimes if I know I purchased an item several mos ago and it still has tags, I want to at least list the item at a reasonable price so I don't feel like I totally wasted my money. I had so many snide comments about listings when they were for $99999 or something crazy because they were additional pix only. Most people don't even seem to read the title. One user harassed me so bad that no bag is worth that much I ultimately blocked them and reported them!


----------



## intrigue

UGH! I purchased an item on 4/2 and the buyer left a comment yesterday that she shipped the item. Well...according to tracking, the item has not shipped so PM went ahead and cancelled the transaction but now the seller keeps tagging me to leave comments that she shipped it and i better return it. i'm not sure if she's doing this for the benefit of those who may visit her closet and check out the comments or if she actually shipped the item because after more than 24 hours, there is still no status on usps.com. Generally, I don't experience a delay more than 24 hours though i KNOW firsthand that the post office is not always reliable. I mean if the postmark date is 12 days old, who knows if the PO would ship the item!


----------



## katwag89

The app is addicting although outrageous at times. I hope they move to a full website as well sometime.


----------



## pavilion

I shipped an item the day after it sold on 4/11. I used the label Poshmark provided. I just checked the tracking info and it has been waiting for pick-up at USPS since 4/15. I have let the buyer know and have not heard back. I have also contacted Poshmark. Has anyone else had a similar experience or know how Poshmark handles this?


----------



## kenzibray

pavilion said:


> I shipped an item the day after it sold on 4/11. I used the label Poshmark provided. I just checked the tracking info and it has been waiting for pick-up at USPS since 4/15. I have let the buyer know and have not heard back. I have also contacted Poshmark. Has anyone else had a similar experience or know how Poshmark handles this?



My only experience was where USPS lost the package. Posh gave me a time frame (2 weeks after it was scheduled  to be delivered) and said to contact them if it didn't show up or hadn't been resolved. They then refunded both the buyer and myself.


----------



## kenzibray

katwag89 said:


> The app is addicting although outrageous at times. I hope they move to a full website as well sometime.



You can access the website. Poshmark.com. You can buy and share and browse & such via the web but you can't post new items or edit existing items. That feature is currently just on the IOS based devices


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone

Well I am a suggested user - yay I have gone from about 1800 followers to almost 10,000 in 24 hours!!!

I am getting the comments from the new people who can't read.... I personally live trading so I consider it.. This girl typed trade? On one of my listings and she had nothing in her closet LMAO!!!

Another user likes everything in my closet but made it a point to tell me some of my stuff was overpriced and she got cuter glasses at the store - so question... How do I block people?!!


----------



## kenzibray

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well I am a suggested user - yay I have gone from about 1800 followers to almost 10,000 in 24 hours!!!
> 
> I am getting the comments from the new people who can't read.... I personally live trading so I consider it.. This girl typed trade? On one of my listings and she had nothing in her closet LMAO!!!
> 
> Another user likes everything in my closet but made it a point to tell me some of my stuff was overpriced and she got cuter glasses at the store - so question... How do I block people?!!



Well congrats! Yes it is a crazy experience. I think I had around 3-4k and I went up to 40,000 ish in those few days I was a SU. You get lots of crazy questions. And I tried to be as patient as possible with the newbies. But yes there were a few that you kind of just have to ignore. 

I've seen some people make a separate listing and put it at the start of their closet when they were an SU and it said things like "New? Ask your Questions Here!"


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kenzibray said:


> Well congrats! Yes it is a crazy experience. I think I had around 3-4k and I went up to 40,000 ish in those few days I was a SU. You get lots of crazy questions. And I tried to be as patient as possible with the newbies. But yes there were a few that you kind of just have to ignore.
> 
> I've seen some people make a separate listing and put it at the start of their closet when they were an SU and it said things like "New? Ask your Questions Here!"



Great suggestion, I think I will try it!


----------



## intrigue

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well I am a suggested user - yay I have gone from about 1800 followers to almost 10,000 in 24 hours!!!
> 
> I am getting the comments from the new people who can't read.... I personally live trading so I consider it.. This girl typed trade? On one of my listings and she had nothing in her closet LMAO!!!
> 
> Another user likes everything in my closet but made it a point to tell me some of my stuff was overpriced and she got cuter glasses at the store - so question... How do I block people?!!



Hey there! You will see a ridiculous amount of rude comments like "your stuff is overpriced" Etc but congrats! You will get tons of traffic and hopefully sell lots as an SU!

But to answer your question, you need to click on the profile of the user you wish to block then tap the arrow looking icon on the top right. You will see options like block user. You have to be at the page in the users profile/closet to do this. Good luck with your sales!


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well I am a suggested user - yay I have gone from about 1800 followers to almost 10,000 in 24 hours!!!
> 
> I am getting the comments from the new people who can't read.... I personally live trading so I consider it.. This girl typed trade? On one of my listings and she had nothing in her closet LMAO!!!
> 
> Another user likes everything in my closet but made it a point to tell me some of my stuff was overpriced and she got cuter glasses at the store - so question... How do I block people?!!



Yey congrats!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

intrigue said:


> Hey there! You will see a ridiculous amount of rude comments like "your stuff is overpriced" Etc but congrats! You will get tons of traffic and hopefully sell lots as an SU!
> 
> But to answer your question, you need to click on the profile of the user you wish to block then tap the arrow looking icon on the top right. You will see options like block user. You have to be at the page in the users profile/closet to do this. Good luck with your sales!



I love that sales have picked up so I added a lot of other items and I have sold the most I have ever sold in one day, even at a lower $ value, I'm really just cleaning out my closet and adding the lower value sales to my daughters Disney fund for Saturday - so it's been fun.  Thanks for your help


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> Yey congrats!!



Thanks Pao!  It's so tough to keep up, I'm adding about 1000 followers per hour - holy cow.  Rag me on your listings guys and ill be sure to share with all my new friends


----------



## Rebeccaapril

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well I am a suggested user - yay I have gone from about 1800 followers to almost 10,000 in 24 hours!!!
> 
> I am getting the comments from the new people who can't read.... I personally live trading so I consider it.. This girl typed trade? On one of my listings and she had nothing in her closet LMAO!!!
> 
> Another user likes everything in my closet but made it a point to tell me some of my stuff was overpriced and she got cuter glasses at the store - so question... How do I block people?!!



How'd u end up as a suggested user?&#128522;


----------



## kenzibray

gottaluvmybags said:


> Thanks Pao!  It's so tough to keep up, I'm adding about 1000 followers per hour - holy cow.  Rag me on your listings guys and ill be sure to share with all my new friends


I had the same. I sold so much during that time and most if it was smaller value. My closet is actually pretty bleak right now because of it. 

I think I know which one is you but I can't remember your ID. I kinda remember who's tpf but I forget who matches up with who. Lol


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> I had the same. I sold so much during that time and most if it was smaller value. My closet is actually pretty bleak right now because of it.
> 
> I think I know which one is you but I can't remember your ID. I kinda remember who's tpf but I forget who matches up with who. Lol



Did posh ask you to take down your tpf post? I used it to reference people here. I think I know who she is, but not sure.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Rebeccaapril said:


> How'd u end up as a suggested user?&#128522;



Good question!  I have no idea!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kenzibray said:


> I had the same. I sold so much during that time and most if it was smaller value. My closet is actually pretty bleak right now because of it.
> 
> I think I know which one is you but I can't remember your ID. I kinda remember who's tpf but I forget who matches up with who. Lol



Yeah I agree my lower value listings are getting more love - go figure.  My name is Tammy so my ID is similar to my name


----------



## kenzibray

gottaluvmybags said:


> Yeah I agree my lower value listings are getting more love - go figure.  My name is Tammy so my ID is similar to my name



That's what I thought. It was the only ID I recognized. Mine is the same on both


----------



## kenzibray

You know what I was thinking the other day.. browsing whenever they had the LV party.. Well I was looking because I was trying to track down a new LV but for the most part its stuff that doesn't belong, fakes, or "collection" photos. 

Well my idea was, I should just head on down to Target and buy a few of their handbags I may even have a couple in my closet already and post a collection shot of those. :lolots:

I mean come on! Leave the bragging to tPF, Instagram, and Facebook. I've probably said it before but it just irks the crap out of me when I'm looking for something and I _finally_ find it only to read "Not For Sale. Just sharing!" :censor:


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

kenzibray said:


> You know what I was thinking the other day.. browsing whenever they had the LV party.. Well I was looking because I was trying to track down a new LV but for the most part its stuff that doesn't belong, fakes, or "collection" photos.
> 
> Well my idea was, I should just head on down to Target and buy a few of their handbags I may even have a couple in my closet already and post a collection shot of those. :lolots:
> 
> I mean come on! Leave the bragging to tPF, Instagram, and Facebook. I've probably said it before but it just irks the crap out of me when I'm looking for something and I _finally_ find it only to read "Not For Sale. Just sharing!" :censor:



I'm looking for a LV and discovered that today.


----------



## kenzibray

princessariel61 said:


> I'm looking for a LV and discovered that today.



What are you looking for. I've found a few good sellers. Ill keep an eye out and tag you if I come across one. (PM me your user name.)


----------



## addictedjudy

Hello.  I just started giving this app a try and listed a few items for sale.  My question is how do you get people to view  your items?  Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

Aw darn. Not available for Canada or Android yet. Boo.


----------



## MahoganyQT

addictedjudy said:


> Hello.  I just started giving this app a try and listed a few items for sale.  My question is how do you get people to view  your items?  Thanks!



If you attend parties and start sharing your items people will see them and start following you.


----------



## addictedjudy

MahoganyQT said:


> If you attend parties and start sharing your items people will see them and start following you.



got it!  thanks!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Aahhrrgghh so annoying.  So last week I had a bunch of $5 listings, several items that were not new, but some were I'm great condition, some were in garage sale shape... But hey they were Zanotti, Manolo, toms etc.  I thought it would be cool for someone who really wanted these to be able to get them for cheap.  Well I sold a pair of silver toms for $5 posted pics and someone bought them without asking any questions.  Now she's not releasing the order... Seriously???


----------



## kenzibray

gottaluvmybags said:


> Aahhrrgghh so annoying.  So last week I had a bunch of $5 listings, several items that were not new, but some were I'm great condition, some were in garage sale shape... But hey they were Zanotti, Manolo, toms etc.  I thought it would be cool for someone who really wanted these to be able to get them for cheap.  Well I sold a pair of silver toms for $5 posted pics and someone bought them without asking any questions.  Now she's not releasing the order... Seriously???



When I was an SU since most were newbies I don't think they knew they were supposed to. Have you tried tagging her and asking?  If not it will be automatically released in 3 days


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kenzibray said:


> When I was an SU since most were newbies I don't think they knew they were supposed to. Have you tried tagging her and asking?  If not it will be automatically released in 3 days



I did ask her and she said they smell and look like they're ready for the trash... I know for a fact that's not true because I washed them in a bra bag and rinsed with vinegar to remove any odors and then wipe everything down with Lysol.  I've seen listings with toms in worse condition (same color) going for 25 to 45 bucks!!! I told her I wiped them down and wish she had asked questions after reviewing the pictures and that I would be happy to cooperate with PM in resolving the issue.  I blocked her so she need buys my stuff again!


----------



## kenzibray

gottaluvmybags said:


> I did ask her and she said they smell and look like they're ready for the trash... I know for a fact that's not true because I washed them in a bra bag and rinsed with vinegar to remove any odors and then wipe everything down with Lysol.  I've seen listings with toms in worse condition (same color) going for 25 to 45 bucks!!! I told her I wiped them down and wish she had asked questions after reviewing the pictures and that I would be happy to cooperate with PM in resolving the issue.  I blocked her so she need buys my stuff again!



Yikes! I looked at the listing and they don't look bad at all! I have a couple of pairs of TOMS and they are pretty durable shoes. And yea, I've thrown mine in the wash. Granted they were the plain ones. $5 is a great deal! I don't understand trying to pitch a fit over it. If I bought something for $5 that I was unhappy with I would just cut my losses and call it a day. It's not worth the effort. 

I had someone do this  to me over a LV bag on eBay! She said it reeked and was terrible and was therefore questioning authenticity. She was one who just bought outright too. It was a LE Pochette and she got it for a couple hundred less than what others are going for. Of course I didn't smell anything when I sent it but my sinuses had been funky and I really only had it a couple days. I bought it, decided it wasn't for me and I just relisted it. Ultimately I took the return since it was through eBay I didn't want them to get involved and for them to tell her to destroy the bag or something since she was throwing authenticity up there. But in my listing I'd said to have authenticated if they had doubts. 

Long story short, I got it back and there was the faintest of faint smells, like it had been stored too long but I had to stick my nose in the bag to pick up on it. I resold it to a tPF'er who was very happy with her purchase. 

Sorry to ramble. But I can relate. I hope it all gets resolved for you quickly. I know it can be frustrating!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Who does one of my items say reserved when I never reserved it for anyone. I'm so confused??


----------



## Binx8106

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Who does one of my items say reserved when I never reserved it for anyone. I'm so confused??



Is it in yellow? I think it shows that if someone clicks on the checkout button.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Binx8106 said:


> Is it in yellow? I think it shows that if someone clicks on the checkout button.



Yup! She purchased it. She said is was bc she was changing her banking info. Thanks!


----------



## mellibelly

If someone asked you to hold an item until Friday would you do it? She haggled with me so much and then asked me to hold it for 5 days until her payday! I listed the item yesterday so it's not the listing is old and not moving. Should I hold it for more than 24 hours? It's a pair of sunglasses. If she can't buy them until her payday maybe she shouldn't be buying them. Geez.  

I have another listing and a girl offered half my asking price. I said no thanks. She asked if I would do paypal and I told her the item was also on ebay for a BIN if she wanted to use paypal. Then she starts messaging me on ebay saying she hopes my item doesn't sell because she wants to buy it in 3 weeks when she maybe has the money. The item is $150, it's not like it's a $3000 Chanel purse. Why do people haggle for things and waste my time when they don't even have the funds to make the purchase? I mean, she exchanged like a dozen message with me on PM and ebay and she can't buy for almost a month?


----------



## gordomom

addictedjudy said:


> Hello.  I just started giving this app a try and listed a few items for sale.  My question is how do you get people to view  your items?  Thanks!



You can share anytime or during parties.  Some gals who sell full time are always sharing.  Also, if there are other items you see on PM that you like, share them and most often the seller will share back (but not always the case).  I typically try to share back a few items (as long as it's not trashy stuff!) even if it takes me a while to share back.  



gottaluvmybags said:


> I did ask her and she said they smell and look like they're ready for the trash... I know for a fact that's not true because I washed them in a bra bag and rinsed with vinegar to remove any odors and then wipe everything down with Lysol.  I've seen listings with toms in worse condition (same color) going for 25 to 45 bucks!!! I told her I wiped them down and wish she had asked questions after reviewing the pictures and that I would be happy to cooperate with PM in resolving the issue.  I blocked her so she need buys my stuff again!



That is just wrong and over $5?  Sadly, it sounds like she's trying to get something for nothing.  



mellibelly said:


> If someone asked you to hold an item until Friday would you do it? She haggled with me so much and then asked me to hold it for 5 days until her payday! I listed the item yesterday so it's not the listing is old and not moving. Should I hold it for more than 24 hours? It's a pair of sunglasses. If she can't buy them until her payday maybe she shouldn't be buying them. Geez.
> 
> I have another listing and a girl offered half my asking price. I said no thanks. She asked if I would do paypal and I told her the item was also on ebay for a BIN if she wanted to use paypal. Then she starts messaging me on ebay saying she hopes my item doesn't sell because she wants to buy it in 3 weeks when she maybe has the money. The item is $150, it's not like it's a $3000 Chanel purse. Why do people haggle for things and waste my time when they don't even have the funds to make the purchase? I mean, she exchanged like a dozen message with me on PM and ebay and she can't buy for almost a month?



I have people request holds ("yes, I will buy this afternoon!") and then never follow through.  I typically give them 2 days unless they specifically ask for a longer period.  Some people only hold for 24 hours.  Personally, I think 5 days is too much (but I would do that for a friend or someone with an established relationship).   I did once ask a seller to hold an item for a longer time and now realize I wasn't being fair.  I did tell her she could release it, but I just hadn't saved up the $ on PM that I'd been hoping for.  

I honestly think that people don't recognize the wasted time until it happens to them.  I am happy to send photos by email to make sure that a buyer can see more details, but I had a gal recently ask me for photos of shoes and bags, deciding on a bag and a price.  Then, she offered me one of her bags, which I wasn't interested, before she dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kenzibray said:


> Yikes! I looked at the listing and they don't look bad at all! I have a couple of pairs of TOMS and they are pretty durable shoes. And yea, I've thrown mine in the wash. Granted they were the plain ones. $5 is a great deal! I don't understand trying to pitch a fit over it. If I bought something for $5 that I was unhappy with I would just cut my losses and call it a day. It's not worth the effort.
> 
> I had someone do this  to me over a LV bag on eBay! She said it reeked and was terrible and was therefore questioning authenticity. She was one who just bought outright too. It was a LE Pochette and she got it for a couple hundred less than what others are going for. Of course I didn't smell anything when I sent it but my sinuses had been funky and I really only had it a couple days. I bought it, decided it wasn't for me and I just relisted it. Ultimately I took the return since it was through eBay I didn't want them to get involved and for them to tell her to destroy the bag or something since she was throwing authenticity up there. But in my listing I'd said to have authenticated if they had doubts.
> 
> Long story short, I got it back and there was the faintest of faint smells, like it had been stored too long but I had to stick my nose in the bag to pick up on it. I resold it to a tPF'er who was very happy with her purchase.
> 
> Sorry to ramble. But I can relate. I hope it all gets resolved for you quickly. I know it can be frustrating!!!



Thanks for checking it out Kenzie, I normally would just say "hey! keep them" if I thought I missed something.  At times I just give stuff away, but I don't like feeling like I am being taken advantage of.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mellibelly said:


> If someone asked you to hold an item until Friday would you do it? She haggled with me so much and then asked me to hold it for 5 days until her payday! I listed the item yesterday so it's not the listing is old and not moving. Should I hold it for more than 24 hours? It's a pair of sunglasses. If she can't buy them until her payday maybe she shouldn't be buying them. Geez.
> 
> I have another listing and a girl offered half my asking price. I said no thanks. She asked if I would do paypal and I told her the item was also on ebay for a BIN if she wanted to use paypal. Then she starts messaging me on ebay saying she hopes my item doesn't sell because she wants to buy it in 3 weeks when she maybe has the money. The item is $150, it's not like it's a $3000 Chanel purse. Why do people haggle for things and waste my time when they don't even have the funds to make the purchase? I mean, she exchanged like a dozen message with me on PM and ebay and she can't buy for almost a month?



I've had the same thing happen... Then I look at other listings and they do the same to other sellers.  Frankly I'm no longer going to email pics,  I will post them on my blog and PM but no more babysitting for the window shoppers.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

I have a buyer that won't release funds but got her package last week. Do I email PM or do they automatically release funds after a certain point?


----------



## kenzibray

mellibelly said:


> If someone asked you to hold an item until Friday would you do it? She haggled with me so much and then asked me to hold it for 5 days until her payday! I listed the item yesterday so it's not the listing is old and not moving. Should I hold it for more than 24 hours? It's a pair of sunglasses. If she can't buy them until her payday maybe she shouldn't be buying them. Geez.
> 
> I have another listing and a girl offered half my asking price. I said no thanks. She asked if I would do paypal and I told her the item was also on ebay for a BIN if she wanted to use paypal. Then she starts messaging me on ebay saying she hopes my item doesn't sell because she wants to buy it in 3 weeks when she maybe has the money. The item is $150, it's not like it's a $3000 Chanel purse. Why do people haggle for things and waste my time when they don't even have the funds to make the purchase? I mean, she exchanged like a dozen message with me on PM and ebay and she can't buy for almost a month?



I have a strict 24 hour hold policy. In the past I've held items for people for a few days only for them to either disappear or pop in and say they don't have the funds after all. And half the time these are $20 items or less. I had someone ask me to hold a pair of shoes I had listed for $15 for close to two and a half weeks! 

I figure 24 hours gives the buyer enough time if they aren't home or need to get their bank info situated. 

I can understand waiting until payday though. I had just bought a LV purse this week and saw a couple items on Posh I liked but couldn't really justify it since I just paid several hundred dollars for a purse. I needed my bank account to recoup a bit.  It wasn't that I couldn't afford it I just try not to over do it if that makes sense. I mean if it was something I HAD to have, sure I'd jump on it. But I try to be practical. I even had the buyer ask me if I would like her to hold for me. And I told her no. That if it was still there when I was ready to purchase, I would. But I didn't want to tie up the item and keep her from making a sale in the meantime. I tend to not only apply the 24 hour hold policy to items in MY closet, but I hold myself to that standard as well. 

Also in regards to the 2nd situation. When someone wants to try to haggle with me or make an offer on an item, I've learned to ask if they were ready to purchase now. That way you can sift through and figure out who the serious buyers are. I've had people say "Will you take $X?" and I say sure, do you want me to change it now. And I never hear from them again. ullhair:

I made up a listing of my closet rules, policies, etc. and posted it in my closet so they're pretty cut & dry. Though you still have those that don't pay attention but I feel like it's cut back on some.


----------



## kenzibray

princessariel61 said:


> I have a buyer that won't release funds but got her package last week. Do I email PM or do they automatically release funds after a certain point?



If the buyer doesn't report any problems with the item to PM, your funds should be automatically released within 3 days. Though I did have an item that took 4 once.


----------



## kenzibray

gottaluvmybags said:


> I've had the same thing happen... Then I look at other listings and they do the same to other sellers.  Frankly I'm no longer going to email pics,  I will post them on my blog and PM but *no more babysitting for the window shoppers*.



Ain't that the truth! I couldn't have worded it better myself. 

Though I have asked to have pictures emailed to me because I like to see them on a bigger screen and zoom in & such. Especially with bags and such. 

But I tried to leave my email in a listing a few days ago and it wouldn't let me. Said "email addresses are not allowed." So they must be cracking down hoping that will cut down on PayPal transactions & such


----------



## atlcoach

mellibelly said:


> If someone asked you to hold an item until Friday would you do it? She haggled with me so much and then asked me to hold it for 5 days until her payday! I listed the item yesterday so it's not the listing is old and not moving. Should I hold it for more than 24 hours? It's a pair of sunglasses. If she can't buy them until her payday maybe she shouldn't be buying them. Geez.
> 
> I have another listing and a girl offered half my asking price. I said no thanks. She asked if I would do paypal and I told her the item was also on ebay for a BIN if she wanted to use paypal. Then she starts messaging me on ebay saying she hopes my item doesn't sell because she wants to buy it in 3 weeks when she maybe has the money. The item is $150, it's not like it's a $3000 Chanel purse. Why do people haggle for things and waste my time when they don't even have the funds to make the purchase? I mean, she exchanged like a dozen message with me on PM and ebay and she can't buy for almost a month?



I have decided to stop holding items after being burned so many times. The last straw was a buyer that assured me she was serious and only needed me to hold for a couple of days. I said ok and after 6 days I messaged her and asked if she was still interested and she ignored me. I could see where she was commenting on items in her closet, so it wasn't like she wasn't on the site. So rude!


----------



## atlcoach

Is anyone else having an issue with getting tracking info from Poshmark? I sold an item last week and marked it as shipped, but never received an email with the tracking information. Yesterday, the buyer messages me and says she received it but can't accept because it is still showing as "in process". I emailed Poshmark support, but no response yet. Yesterday, I shipped 2 items, but only received a tracking email for one!


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

kenzibray said:


> If the buyer doesn't report any problems with the item to PM, your funds should be automatically released within 3 days. Though I did have an item that took 4 once.



Thanks I'll wait and see what happens, if my funds aren't released by tomorrow I will email them.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

atlcoach said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with getting tracking info from Poshmark? I sold an item last week and marked it as shipped, but never received an email with the tracking information. Yesterday, the buyer messages me and says she received it but can't accept because it is still showing as "in process". I emailed Poshmark support, but no response yet. Yesterday, I shipped 2 items, but only received a tracking email for one!


Have you marked the item as shipped in PM under your sold items?  Maybe that would help.


----------



## atlcoach

princessariel61 said:


> Have you marked the item as shipped in PM under your sold items?  Maybe that would help.



Yes. They were having issues. I checked their Facebook page and it was posted all over it. Fortunately, it seems it's been fixed.


----------



## mellibelly

Thank you for all the responses regarding holds. I told her to message me when she's ready to buy, but I didn't promise to hold it. If it sells oh well. I'm not going to babysit the window shoppers as gottaluvmybags said!


----------



## atlcoach

mellibelly said:


> Thank you for all the responses regarding holds. I told her to message me when she's ready to buy, but I didn't promise to hold it. If it sells oh well. I'm not going to babysit the window shoppers as gottaluvmybags said!



Based on my experience, I'll be surprised if she does, but I hope so!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

On the plus side I sold 3 items in one day...woo hoo! Clearing out my closet slowly but surely.

On the negative side:
Some girl was selling a lot of 4 makeup brushes from sigma for 50 dollars which is pretty good. When I comment she tells me only one is left (the one I needed which was great) and to make her an offer, I tell her to email me bc I don't like putting offers publicly. She does and tells me she can do the brush for 22 dollars. So I head over to sigmas site and the brush brand new is only 18-20 dollars so I email her saying that and she's like "I know but this one was only used once and cleaned off." So I reply back with "thanks for your time but I am going to pass if I can get it for less unused. Thanks for your time." She responds with "what would you be willing to pay?" So I broke it down for her. Basically 12.50 bc if she were selling the whole lot for 50 and there were 4 brushes. They would be a bit over 12.50. She hasn't responded. I think it's really low to try and overcharge someone for an item that is less brand new. That really irked me. I see a lot of that on poshmark. I see things from target that are selling for 50 and original price 70? For jeans? On what planet? I hate underhanded people. End rant, lol.


----------



## kenzibray

KrissieNO.5 said:


> On the plus side I sold 3 items in one day...woo hoo! Clearing out my closet slowly but surely.
> 
> On the negative side:
> Some girl was selling a lot of 4 makeup brushes from sigma for 50 dollars which is pretty good. When I comment she tells me only one is left (the one I needed which was great) and to make her an offer, I tell her to email me bc I don't like putting offers publicly. She does and tells me she can do the brush for 22 dollars. So I head over to sigmas site and the brush brand new is only 18-20 dollars so I email her saying that and she's like "I know but this one was only used once and cleaned off." So I reply back with "thanks for your time but I am going to pass if I can get it for less unused. Thanks for your time." She responds with "what would you be willing to pay?" So I broke it down for her. Basically 12.50 bc if she were selling the whole lot for 50 and there were 4 brushes. They would be a bit over 12.50. She hasn't responded. I think it's really low to try and overcharge someone for an item that is less brand new. That really irked me. I see a lot of that on poshmark. I see things from target that are selling for 50 and original price 70? For jeans? On what planet? I hate underhanded people. End rant, lol.



What irritates me are the Target Collaboration pieces. There was a Target x Missoni scarf which I'm fairly certain retailed for between $20-30 and someone was selling it for $100!! I know that collab. sold out quickly and there was a high demand for it on ebay around that  time but that was like two years ago. And another lady selling a chanel polish for $70. I know things go for that on ebay (where people bid it up) but that being the starting asking price when you paid $25-30 for it?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kenzibray said:


> What irritates me are the Target Collaboration pieces. There was a Target x Missoni scarf which I'm fairly certain retailed for between $20-30 and someone was selling it for $100!! I know that collab. sold out quickly and there was a high demand for it on ebay around that  time but that was like two years ago. And another lady selling a chanel polish for $70. I know things go for that on ebay (where people bid it up) but that being the starting asking price when you paid $25-30 for it?



Exactly. You can find these collaborations in goodwill now. Not in demand anymore. I understand it was limited edition but come on be reasonable. You can buy missoni for less if you search hard enough. The nail polishes I see that all the time. It's out of control. 

She emailed me back saying 50 for all of them. If there is only one left that means you sold them all individually at 22 dollars? What a rip off. I'm no fool. Forget that. She is like I can drop the price down to 20. What irritates me is that she is trying to play me for a fool even after I proved that I am no dummy. Like c'mon girl, give it up.

PS love your avi. Lana is my obsession!


----------



## kenzibray

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Exactly. You can find these collaborations in goodwill now. Not in demand anymore. I understand it was limited edition but come on be reasonable. You can buy missoni for less if you search hard enough. The nail polishes I see that all the time. It's out of control.
> 
> She emailed me back saying 50 for all of them. If there is only one left that means you sold them all individually at 22 dollars? What a rip off. I'm no fool. Forget that. She is like I can drop the price down to 20. What irritates me is that she is trying to play me for a fool even after I proved that I am no dummy. Like c'mon girl, give it up.
> 
> PS love your avi. Lana is my obsession!



I can understand offering a small discount for bundling more than one together. For example I had some Julep polishes in my closet awhile back. they retail at $14.99. I had four, all sealed/unused. I was selling them for $7 apiece or $25 for all four. 

But charging 1/2 the price of the bundle of four items doesn't make sense at all especially when you can buy brand new for less.. 

I've noticed this on some resale sites too. I was looking at a LV Cles (retail $190)  on Fashionphile and they had one used, the hardware was all scratched which I know LV replaces for free but I'd still have to drive down there. They were charging $195 which I know is only $5 but once you pay tax and shipping its more than what you could buy one directly from LV for. The LV site even has free shipping. 

I even emailed them and asked them if they would lower it considering the condition and the relativity to the price of a new one and they said no. Someone bought it but idk who would pay more than retail for a worn out piece that is readily available in stores and online. 

I love Lana too! Have you heard her song for the Gatsby soundtrack? I love it!! Can't wait for it to come out on iTunes


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kenzibray said:


> I can understand offering a small discount for bundling more than one together. For example I had some Julep polishes in my closet awhile back. they retail at $14.99. I had four, all sealed/unused. I was selling them for $7 apiece or $25 for all four.
> 
> But charging 1/2 the price of the bundle of four items doesn't make sense at all especially when you can buy brand new for less..
> 
> I've noticed this on some resale sites too. I was looking at a LV Cles (retail $190)  on Fashionphile and they had one used, the hardware was all scratched which I know LV replaces for free but I'd still have to drive down there. They were charging $195 which I know is only $5 but once you pay tax and shipping its more than what you could buy one directly from LV for. The LV site even has free shipping.
> 
> I even emailed them and asked them if they would lower it considering the condition and the relativity to the price of a new one and they said no. Someone bought it but idk who would pay more than retail for a worn out piece that is readily available in stores and online.
> 
> I love Lana too! Have you heard her song for the Gatsby soundtrack? I love it!! Can't wait for it to come out on iTunes



It blows my mind really. I guess there is a buyer for everything. Some people are clueless and don't know any better and some are just ignorant. The person who bought it probably didn't know the price of the LV cles and thought it was like 500, therefore 195 is a very good deal lol I have heard people say "Michael kors bags are super expensive like 2000 dollars." So that should gauge the ignorance. Lol I'm not one of those buyers. No one can pull a wool over these peepers haha

I'm obsessed with Lana, her voice, her style. Yes I heard it. I love it. Did you hear the nancy Sinatra cover "summer wine"? Spathe duet with her bf? I have had in on repeat non stop for days!


----------



## TenilleM1201

How does one get chosen to be a suggested user? I've seen a lot of variety and have been wondering since I first signed up...

And has anyone had luck actually selling during parties? I have shared items whenever I have something that meets the theme but never sold as a result. How often do you share - just once?


----------



## TenilleM1201

kenzibray said:


> So I'd been off of Posh for awhile during our moving process, but I've started cleaning out my closet to make room for new spring clothes. And I love Poshmark but there are a few things that just get under my skin:
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves is when you 'like' something and the seller automatically tags you and comments "Interested?"
> I don't know if that's just me but I find it irksome. To me it comes off as desperate or like they're begging. I may have been interested or saving it for later, but asking me if I'm interested is just a turn off and many times I will go and 'unlike' the item.
> 
> Also, I don't really care for the mass tags because you reduce an item and tag everyone who ever liked it. Sure occasionally I'll tell a person hey let me know if you ever decide to come down on price, but if I'm part of a comment that includes 50 other names, I usually won't even look at it.
> 
> I'd say one of the biggest grievances I have with Poshmark is how bad people try to lowball  you. I _just_ listed several items, one of them being a pair of booties I'd bought less than a month ago for $45 and never wore. I listed them for $30. Almost immediately I had someone ask if I'd do$20. that's a pretty big jump and especially on PM where you're losing 20%. I'd be walking away with $16. I'd rather just keep them rather than take a loss like that. Most of the time I'm pretty lenient and will shave off a couple of dollars but a lot of times I find people rude when it comes down to it. They want to get things for next to nothing. I love a good deal as much as the next girl, but GEEZ!
> 
> Okay , that's just my mini rant. Haha. Had to get it off my chest.


I think worse then the "interested" after liking an item is the "interested" after sharing an item. If I was personally interested in an item, why would I share it for others to buy before me?!


----------



## vangiepuff

Man, I've been eyeing this bag for a month at 285 and it jumped up to 650 today. WTH


----------



## kenzibray

vangiepuff said:


> Man, I've been eyeing this bag for a month at 285 and it jumped up to 650 today. WTH



Whoa!! That doesn't make sense. Did you ask the seller


----------



## vangiepuff

kenzibray said:


> Whoa!! That doesn't make sense. Did you ask the seller



No. I'll just keep it in my likes. I don't like to bother people unless I'm going to really buy it. But it did surprise me.


----------



## JadedSeoul

It blows my mind to see the prices for lv lock and keys...$60+. Keys for $30. I can get a brand new set with little lv pouch from lv for $38+tax...


----------



## kenzibray

JadedSeoul said:


> It blows my mind to see the prices for lv lock and keys...$60+. Keys for $30. I can get a brand new set with little lv pouch from lv for $38+tax...



I just saw a set for $90!


----------



## vangiepuff

I also notice nwt bags selling for more than the retail price. Price tag clearly shown in the pictures. I mean they currently sell it at the store so I just don't get.


----------



## new.old.bag

Hi, does anyone know how to block buyers on Poshmark please?


----------



## JadedSeoul

Go to their closet, hit the button in top right, then hit block user.


----------



## new.old.bag

JadedSeoul said:


> Go to their closet, hit the button in top right, then hit block user.



Thank you!


----------



## mellibelly

atlcoach said:


> Based on my experience, I'll be surprised if she does, but I hope so!!



Ha you were right. Friday comes around and she's MIA. One of her messages: "i am really buying. U have my word. I always do keep my words."  Liar! So glad I didn't put a reserve for her. I blocked her (shop2mycloset if anyone is interested). Funny thing is the girl that couldn't buy for 3 weeks just purchased my item. She never asked me to hold the item for her so that's cool.


----------



## mellibelly

Someone wants to buy my prada sunglasses. I just looked in her closet and it's full of fakes. Fake Chanel bags, fake Cartier love bracelets with fake Cartier boxes, fake Hermes bracelets. She's even wearing the Prada glasses she wants to buy from me and I assume those are fake too. Should I be concerned, is she going to send me back her fake glasses or am I just being paranoid??


----------



## atlcoach

mellibelly said:


> Ha you were right. Friday comes around and she's MIA. One of her messages: "i am really buying. U have my word. I always do keep my words."  Liar! So glad I didn't put a reserve for her. I blocked her (shop2mycloset if anyone is interested). Funny thing is the girl that couldn't buy for 3 weeks just purchased my item. She never asked me to hold the item for her so that's cool.



Oh I'm sorry about that. Just looked at her closet. She should be reported for PayPal transactions.


----------



## atlcoach

mellibelly said:


> Someone wants to buy my prada sunglasses. I just looked in her closet and it's full of fakes. Fake Chanel bags, fake Cartier love bracelets with fake Cartier boxes, fake Hermes bracelets. She's even wearing the Prada glasses she wants to buy from me and I assume those are fake too. Should I be concerned, is she going to send me back her fake glasses or am I just being paranoid??



Hmmm. That's a tough one. It would make me nervous, too. Do you have the receipt for your glasses to prove authenticity? Also, search for her name under listings and see if she shows up as a scammer or has purchased from others. Those buyers with nothing in their closets make me nervous and I'm getting a lot of those. I guess they just join to shop, but there is no way to get feedback on them.


----------



## kenzibray

mellibelly said:


> Someone wants to buy my prada sunglasses. I just looked in her closet and it's full of fakes. Fake Chanel bags, fake Cartier love bracelets with fake Cartier boxes, fake Hermes bracelets. She's even wearing the Prada glasses she wants to buy from me and I assume those are fake too. Should I be concerned, is she going to send me back her fake glasses or am I just being paranoid??



I know I've seen some people put some sort of mark or their version of a security tag on bags. Not sure how you'd do that on sunglasses but I'd try to do
Something of the sorts so that you know it's yours or say you can't accept returns if the tag is not present.


----------



## sparksfly

Is there a list anywhere of everyones users on poshmark? I'd love to view some of your closets.


----------



## kenzibray

sparksfly said:


> Is there a list anywhere of everyones users on poshmark? I'd love to view some of your closets.



No they were all deleted from here since it was considered promoting our listings and such. There is a Facebook group that many of us are a part of though.


----------



## sparksfly

kenzibray said:


> No they were all deleted from here since it was considered promoting our listings and such. There is a Facebook group that many of us are a part of though.



Could you please give me the link? I'd love to join!


----------



## kenzibray

sparksfly said:


> Could you please give me the link? I'd love to join!



I'm on my phone and can't at the moment it may have been in this thread earlier but I'm not sure if the mods deleted it too. It's called "Poshmark reports". If you can't find it I will PM it to you in the morning.


----------



## mellibelly

^ I just sent a request to join the group


----------



## Angel510

I hope someone can relate to my problem. I collect jewlery mainly solid gold and was bery happy to find that some people on Poshmark sells gold. So I purchased a necklace and a bracelet described 14k. With the picture the seller used you couldn't tell that the necklace and bracelet were both broken. Hard to explain but the little wirings had come apart and there were knots. As SOON as I received it I took pics and reported it to posh. They sent me a return label and the next day I returned it back to the seller.  A few days later I noticed my account was disabled and I emailed Posh but they wouldn't reply. After couple weeks, I get an email from posh saying I damaged the necklace and bracelet, and that I return items with empty boxes etc etc.  The reason why I chose to purchase from Posh was because you had the option to return in case the item was not as described or if anything was wrong with the item. I purchased a ring for 120 dollars because the seller described it as 14k. When it came it clearly was imprinted with 925. I asked to return and do so. That seller accused me of sending an empty box. This made me soo upset. How can posh take their word over mine.  What made me even more upset is that they finally emailed me saying that I was not allowed on their platform and that they will get the authorities on me. Wow, this is no joke and I'm really looking to find a lawyer to help me resolve this matter. I hope someone can give me a suggestion. I was honest from the beginning. I bought and sold many items. All my customers were happy. I don't know why Posh would accuse me of such a thing. I guess this is what I get for being honest.


----------



## Rebeccaapril

First did u dispute the charge with your bank to get your money back. That's crazy!!!!


----------



## Angel510

I got my money back from posh. Not worried about that. Just mad because this girl accused me and they disabled my account and threatened to get the authorities on me.


----------



## atlcoach

Glad you got your money back, but that is just crazy!! I am so frustrated with the rampant use of PayPal. It hurts those of us following the rules. I get offers and then I name a price and they want me to lower and sell through PayPal. I am losing sales because of all the people selling for less through PayPal.


----------



## sparksfly

I sent a request too. Could someone accept me?


----------



## atlcoach

Could someone PM me the FB link? I want to join.


----------



## pavilion

Does anyone have any experience dealing with a Poshmark dispute?  I sold a bundle that consisted of a dress and two tops.  I hd a feeling the buyer was going to pose a problem due to the numerous questions, asking for a hold and then not buying when she promised the first time, and constantly asking for more of a discount so I ended up selling all three items to her for what I had the dress listed for.

I had only tried on the dress and never worn it so it had been hanging in my closet.  When I tried on the dress, the zipper was functioning properly and when I looked the dress over before shipping it out, I checked the zipper and everything was fine with it. 

The buyer received the bundle and released the funds.  Then today I got a comment from the buyer claiming that the zipper is worn out and came undone from the bottom and that these defects were not mentioned in my listing and it may cost her money to fix.  I don't know if she was fishing for a partial refund or what her intention is.

There was nothing wrong with the dress when I shipped it and I fear that she broke the zipper while trying it on.  I have emailed Poshmark asking them how to proceed, but does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## intrigue

atlcoach said:


> Glad you got your money back, but that is just crazy!! I am so frustrated with the rampant use of PayPal. It hurts those of us following the rules. I get offers and then I name a price and they want me to lower and sell through PayPal. I am losing sales because of all the people selling for less through PayPal.



I'm with you! I get comments constantly offering a fraction of the list price via PP....it would be of no advantage to me as a seller, besides the fact that its not allowed!


----------



## intrigue

pavilion said:


> Does anyone have any experience dealing with a Poshmark dispute?  I sold a bundle that consisted of a dress and two tops.  I hd a feeling the buyer was going to pose a problem due to the numerous questions, asking for a hold and then not buying when she promised the first time, and constantly asking for more of a discount so I ended up selling all three items to her for what I had the dress listed for.
> 
> I had only tried on the dress and never worn it so it had been hanging in my closet.  When I tried on the dress, the zipper was functioning properly and when I looked the dress over before shipping it out, I checked the zipper and everything was fine with it.
> 
> The buyer received the bundle and released the funds.  Then today I got a comment from the buyer claiming that the zipper is worn out and came undone from the bottom and that these defects were not mentioned in my listing and it may cost her money to fix.  I don't know if she was fishing for a partial refund or what her intention is.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with the dress when I shipped it and I fear that she broke the zipper while trying it on.  I have emailed Poshmark asking them how to proceed, but does anyone have experience with this?



I hate to say it, but I sometimes feel there are buyers who do these types of things to get discounts or refunds....in any case, PM only assists with refunds if all items in the bundle are returned. It's possible the buyer didn't like the dress and wants to return it or had buyers remorse but in any case, they may be using it as an excuse to return the item. My only concern as the seller would be is whether the dress was damaged intentionally by the buyer to return.

I had a buyer who said there was a small hole in a sweater I sent and when I told her I dry clean my items and look them over prior to shipping, she replied saying it was in an unnoticeable spot. It seems like a convenient lie to me but to keep peace I told her she cold have a credit if X amount toward a future purchase.


----------



## pavilion

intrigue said:


> I hate to say it, but I sometimes feel there are buyers who do these types of things to get discounts or refunds....in any case, PM only assists with refunds if all items in the bundle are returned. It's possible the buyer didn't like the dress and wants to return it or had buyers remorse but in any case, they may be using it as an excuse to return the item. My only concern as the seller would be is whether the dress was damaged intentionally by the buyer to return.
> 
> I had a buyer who said there was a small hole in a sweater I sent and when I told her I dry clean my items and look them over prior to shipping, she replied saying it was in an unnoticeable spot. It seems like a convenient lie to me but to keep peace I told her she cold have a credit if X amount toward a future purchase.



Thanks!  I responded to the buyer to let her know that the dress had never been worn and that there were no issues when I sent it to her. Her phrasing on her complaint lead me to believe she was fishing for a partial refund.

Poshmark responded super fast when I emailed them and said that since the buyer confirmed everything and released my funds, that I don't need to worry about them refunding her and that  if she had any problems she can contact them and they will deal with her.  As soon as that was resolved, I blocked her.


----------



## atlcoach

I just found a listing of an item I sold to a buyer for resale in her closet using my photos!! She never asked me if she could use them either.


----------



## Pao9

Wow it's crazy what people will do!!! Reading these comments is horrifiying! I can't believe someone would damage clothes just to return them because they had buyers remorse! So far I have t had an issue with posh, only eBay, where I knew there would be an issue because she asked me for discounts on everything including shipping and when she got it she mentioned that they were worn and wante more discountes when I clearly had pics of the soles of the shoe and mentioned they were worn! eBay didn't retract her bad feedback! 
I'm not a fussy buyer either, I bought a pair of chanel flats that had a small hole and were in worse condition than stated on posh! But hey they were $37! I'm not going to complain! People need to chill and realize that this is people selling from their closets not department stores! And the price they are paying is ridiculous to start with! I'm selling some clothes that's retail for a couple hundreds for what people lost their forever 21 stuff (no of fence to forever 21) but you get my drift! 
People need to relax and have fun in posh! Lol


----------



## emilu

Pao9 said:


> Wow it's crazy what people will do!!! Reading these comments is horrifiying! I can't believe someone would damage clothes just to return them because they had buyers remorse! So far I have t had an issue with posh, only eBay, where I knew there would be an issue because she asked me for discounts on everything including shipping and when she got it she mentioned that they were worn and wante more discountes when I clearly had pics of the soles of the shoe and mentioned they were worn! eBay didn't retract her bad feedback!
> I'm not a fussy buyer either, I bought a pair of chanel flats that had a small hole and were in worse condition than stated on posh! But hey they were $37! I'm not going to complain! People need to chill and realize that this is people selling from their closets not department stores! And the price they are paying is ridiculous to start with! I'm selling some clothes that's retail for a couple hundreds for what people lost their forever 21 stuff (no of fence to forever 21) but you get my drift!
> People need to relax and have fun in posh! Lol



Agreed. While everyone is entitled to their own standards when you buy something for 10% of retail you can't expect perfection. Lol

I've only had two bad experiences on poshmark. Both bundles.  Which posh resolved by just refunding everyone (including me for shipping).  

One I made a mistake is shipping (soft envelope) but the damage dog very deep teeth marks (to sturdy pvc) and the other item pristine (made of silk and more delicate leather) made me suspicious. Bottom line my fault for the shipping so I'm glad that I got the more expensive item back perfectly... 

Another buyer changed mind about largest item in bundle after I shipped.  Found issues with three out of 5 remaining items. One was an oversight of mine (that came out easily in the wash). The other two I couldn't even find upon return. Honestly aside from headache and feeling terrible that I may have overlooked something really huge (which ultimately I do not think I did). I got everything back exactly as I had it sent so no real harm.  And i was at fault for missing the stain on the one item (it was on the hem and im at work during daylight hours). And buyer was very polite throughout and I think a good person generally. But the perfection she is accustomed to is challenging in the resale market.  But I kind of expected a return based on her change of heart on the most expensive and item she was most excited originally about.  While I don't blame her for returning. I also don't think it's logical for some people to buy in the non luxury resale market. (Like we are talking $5-10 items here 60-80 retail)


----------



## Rebeccaapril

I cannot stand people that spam. I had this girl spam my closet and I saw her on a few other closets saying hey come look at my closet. I just think its so rude. I should have just ignored her but I said I would appreciate it if she didn't do it, and she went crazy spamming all my listings using multiple poshmark accounts. Having her friend pretend she was interested in my LV purse. I had to take down and relist 3 items she spammed. Some people act like they were born in a barn!


----------



## intrigue

Rebeccaapril said:


> I cannot stand people that spam. I had this girl spam my closet and I saw her on a few other closets saying hey come look at my closet. I just think its so rude. I should have just ignored her but I said I would appreciate it if she didn't do it, and she went crazy spamming all my listings using multiple poshmark accounts. Having her friend pretend she was interested in my LV purse. I had to take down and relist 3 items she spammed. Some people act like they were born in a barn!



I report people for spam then block Them but can't do anything about the nuts that create addtl names to spam again. I don't know why they have the time!


----------



## Chestnutty

Anybody knows how to get rid of the invitations from a user named katef? So annoying!


----------



## kenzibray

Chestnutty said:


> Anybody knows how to get rid of the invitations from a user named katef? So annoying!



You can't. She's one if the ones that runs the app. It's part of how the platform works. You can try to edit your notification settings either within the app or on your phone. So you don't get alerts. But you will always be invited and it will show in your news feed.


----------



## Chestnutty

kenzibray said:


> You can't. She's one if the ones that runs the app. It's part of how the platform works. You can try to edit your notification settings either within the app or on your phone. So you don't get alerts. But you will always be invited and it will show in your news feed.


Ouch! Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## kenzibray

Chestnutty said:


> Ouch! Thank you for letting me know!



No problem


----------



## addictedjudy

Hi all, I have buyers asking me if they can pay via paypal, but pay for shipping on poshmark.  How does that work? 

Thanks!


----------



## kenzibray

addictedjudy said:


> Hi all, I have buyers asking me if they can pay via paypal, but pay for shipping on poshmark.  How does that work?
> 
> Thanks!



I wouldn't do that. It's against poshmarks guidelines and usually how most scams occur. If something goes wrong neither you or the buyer are protected. It can also get your account suspended. The best and safest way is to keep all transactions through poshmark.


----------



## addictedjudy

kenzibray said:


> I wouldn't do that. It's against poshmarks guidelines and usually how most scams occur. If something goes wrong neither you or the buyer are protected. It can also get your account suspended. The best and safest way is to keep all transactions through poshmark.



Ah, good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## Pao9

I've been noticing that Posh has been super slow lately! Anyone seeing this?


----------



## kenzibray

Pao9 said:


> I've been noticing that Posh has been super slow lately! Anyone seeing this?



Yes !! Me too. In the last few weeks I've only made one or two small sales.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

addictedjudy said:


> Hi all, I have buyers asking me if they can pay via paypal, but pay for shipping on poshmark.  How does that work?
> 
> Thanks!



I was wondering that too! It's a $$$ purse. I doubt signature confirmation would/could be added by Posh. So if anything did happen I wouldn't be covered by Paypal.


----------



## kenzibray

princessariel61 said:


> I was wondering that too! It's a $$$ purse. I doubt signature confirmation would/could be added by Posh. So if anything did happen I wouldn't be covered by Paypal.



I have most of my purses listed on multiple sites in addition to PM. I've decided though if any of mine sell on Poshmark I will add signature confirmation and/or insurance to it out of my pocket just to be sure. But regardless, I would NEVER sell strictly through PayPal if I were you guys.  I always do my transactions through some sort of platform. Whether it is Posh, eBay, Bonanza what have you. At least there is some sort of support there.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> I've been noticing that Posh has been super slow lately! Anyone seeing this?



Super slowwwwww and eBay too. This sucks.


----------



## pavilion

Pao9 said:


> I've been noticing that Posh has been super slow lately! Anyone seeing this?



I've noticed this too! And a lot more people offering half of the asking price or wanting to bundle multiple items for the price of one. Tried making rules for my closet, but people didn't seem to care or pay attention.


----------



## Rebeccaapril

intrigue said:


> I report people for spam then block Them but can't do anything about the nuts that create addtl names to spam again. I don't know why they have the time!



Haha!! Poor girl just had a kid too I feel sorry for her baby if this is any indication of her personality! Haha


----------



## LaWaughn

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Have any of you ladies used that Poshmark app? How do you like it???


I used it to list some low cost items. I like it so far. I used the sign up codes to get a free Kathy Van Zeeland. No super special but it's cute. 

It seems like there are more people selling than buying items. 

Some items are you have to be cautious about but over all it has been a positive experience.


----------



## kenzibray

I've been on there for about a year and I've done fairly well in both buying and selling. Like any platform of its kind you have to be cautious of what your buying. I haven't had any issues. 

Biggest thing is people trying to move the transactions offline and go strictly through PayPal or doing trades. If I were you I'd stay as far away from that as possible. There have been horror stories of scams that resulted from those. Trades where people sent an empty box, the wrong item, or nothing at all. And when you go straight through PayPal or trade there's no customer service to back you up. 

Bottom line- if you play by the rules I think everything would be okay! We actually have a thread over in the general shopping forum with more info


----------



## uadjit

kenzibray said:


> I've been on there for about a year and I've done fairly well in both buying and selling. Like any platform of its kind you have to be cautious of what your buying. I haven't had any issues.
> 
> Biggest thing is people trying to move the transactions offline and go strictly through PayPal or doing trades. If I were you I'd stay as far away from that as possible. There have been horror stories of scams that resulted from those. Trades where people sent an empty box, the wrong item, or nothing at all. And when you go straight through PayPal or trade there's no customer service to back you up.
> 
> Bottom line- if you play by the rules I think everything would be okay! We actually have a thread over in the general shopping forum with more info


If you send a paypal invoice for "goods" with a description of the goods and a link to pics etc. then PP does still cover you for INR and SNAD to the extent that the item is described.

But I gave up on Poshmark. The fees were too high and people kept trying to haggle and I was tired of all the fakes, too.


----------



## LaWaughn

Thanks for the reply kenzibray. I think I will stick with Poshmark. I bought a purse from a seller with very few items listed and I didn't have any problems. Things seem slow at the moment but I feel they will pick up soon as I add more items.


----------



## kenzibray

LaWaughn said:


> Thanks for the reply kenzibray. I think I will stick with Poshmark. I bought a purse from a seller with very few items listed and I didn't have any problems. Things seem slow at the moment but I feel they will pick up soon as I add more items.



Things are just kind of slow in general. Not only poshmark but eBay too.


----------



## LaWaughn

kenzibray said:


> Things are just kind of slow in general. Not only poshmark but eBay too.



Yes Ebay is super slow and people aren't bidding each other up like they use to. I need to find some place other than Ebay that works.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Slowwww is right.  I personally have had some really good trades, but I don't sell much with all the hagglers - ughh


----------



## lshcat

kenzibray said:


> Things are just kind of slow in general. Not only poshmark but eBay too.





LaWaughn said:


> Yes Ebay is super slow and people aren't bidding each other up like they use to. I need to find some place other than Ebay that works.



I just checked out Poshmark due to seeing it here, I don't think it's for me, but thought I would just note that I agree things are definitely very slow everywhere. I really wish Bonanza would pick up a bit, their fees are great and although traffic is really slow, it's going really well, as far as normal buyers and no scams. Or else we all need to join a new private Facebook marketplace group.


----------



## LaWaughn

Does anyone else also use Bonanza? I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

LaWaughn said:


> Does anyone else also use Bonanza? I haven't tried them yet.


 A lot of members here use Bonanza.


----------



## Tebus

Somedays I love this app, and sometimes I hate it. Today a girl asked me to reserve something for a week and a half, then seemed shocked that I wouldn't reserve for that long. I have found some fantastic bargains, and sold some stuff, but people lowball all the time, and I've had that begin to happen on eBay too.


----------



## atlcoach

Tebus said:


> Somedays I love this app, and sometimes I hate it. Today a girl asked me to reserve something for a week and a half, then seemed shocked that I wouldn't reserve for that long. I have found some fantastic bargains, and sold some stuff, but people lowball all the time, and I've had that begin to happen on eBay too.



Me too! I quit holding for longer than 24 hours because 9 times out of 10, they didn't come back. What is driving me crazy are people making offers and when I accept, they disappear. Why make an offer if you don't want to buy?


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> Me too! I quit holding for longer than 24 hours because 9 times out of 10, they didn't come back. What is driving me crazy are people making offers and when I accept, they disappear. Why make an offer if you don't want to buy?



Yea me too. I had someone do this the other day. I listed a Kate spade bag this week. I put it above what I hoped for it because I knew there'd be lowballers. 

I listed it at $185. Someone came and asked if I'd take $100! That was a pretty big leap. But I came back and said I'd take $125 because I'd like to net at least $100. (Slightly under what I'd hoped but I'm flexible) she was never heard from again. 

Later that day someone else popped in and said they'd buy for $125 so I honored it and sold the bag. I knew that would happen. But oh well. It was one of those I was just trying to clear out. Not necessarily trying ti make money back on.


----------



## Cici122

Hello ladies,
I still can't believe what happened to me on poshmark.  I am a long-time member at tpf, so I would like to let my fellow ladies know.  So we can all protect ourselves.  I have to admit that poshmark is a great selling platform that makes selling much easier, I made some money from selling my old clothes and shoes, but I would never ever ever sell any of my premier designer items again on it.  I am actually debating if I should quit poshmark.
I sold two of my gucci belts (100% authentic) to this buyer named cuca_81(ladies be aware of this buyer/seller) She claimed my gucci belts are not authentic and I provided poshmark photos of the authentic code and I even offer to send the pictures to get authentic by 3rd party at my expense.  No respond from poshmark.  One day later received email from poshmark saying I have counterfiet items in my listing, I was furious, I asked them which ones? point them out and I will prove that they are authentic with my own expensive.  Again no respond from pm.  Today, I received another email from poshmark stated that the buyer of my gucci belts will return it to me because i misrepresented items as authentic.  Right now at this point, I am just hoping my belts will come back to me the same way I sent them out or even come back.... I don't know what I should do about poshmark, I guess it's a great place to sell clothes/shoes we don't wear anymore, but not any high end deisgner items.. I also took down my lv belt today, I am afraid being scammed again.  I am also considering if I should keep my louboutin there for sale..... just be careful ladies.  I will keep you posted and pray for me that I will get my gucci belts back the way they were.....thank you for listening to me.


----------



## Tebus

Cici122 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I still can't believe what happened to me on poshmark.  I am a long-time member at tpf, so I would like to let my fellow ladies know.  So we can all protect ourselves.  I have to admit that poshmark is a great selling platform that makes selling much easier, I made some money from selling my old clothes and shoes, but I would never ever ever sell any of my premier designer items again on it.  I am actually debating if I should quit poshmark.
> I sold two of my gucci belts (100% authentic) to this buyer named cuca_81(ladies be aware of this buyer/seller) She claimed my gucci belts are not authentic and I provided poshmark photos of the authentic code and I even offer to send the pictures to get authentic by 3rd party at my expense.  No respond from poshmark.  One day later received email from poshmark saying I have counterfiet items in my listing, I was furious, I asked them which ones? point them out and I will prove that they are authentic with my own expensive.  Again no respond from pm.  Today, I received another email from poshmark stated that the buyer of my gucci belts will return it to me because i misrepresented items as authentic.  Right now at this point, I am just hoping my belts will come back to me the same way I sent them out or even come back.... I don't know what I should do about poshmark, I guess it's a great place to sell clothes/shoes we don't wear anymore, but not any high end deisgner items.. I also took down my lv belt today, I am afraid being scammed again.  I am also considering if I should keep my louboutin there for sale..... just be careful ladies.  I will keep you posted and pray for me that I will get my gucci belts back the way they were.....thank you for listening to me.



Ugh, I'm so sorry. People can be so shady on there. I hope it comes back to you in the same condition.


----------



## BeenBurned

I have to say that although I'm not too familiar with Poshmark and barely even knew about it until the last couple of weeks,  I'm not the least bit impressed. 

On the AT Coach thread, in the last 3 weeks, there have been multiple requests for authentications of items; every one of them fake. And in several cases, sellers claimed to have purchased directly  from Coach. 

And in looking back, I see items that sold months ago, having been deemed fake but the listings were never removed and some poor sucker got stuck with a fake. 

And to add insult to injury, there was a hall of shame post today from someone who  reported that a p.o.'ed Poshmark buyer, upset she bought a fake on Poshmark listed and sold the KNOWN fake on ebay. Unlike Poshmark, ebay DID remove her listing and _her_ buyer won't get taken. 

Until these alternative websites like Poshmark, Listia, Etsy and others take an active role in keeping their own sites safe, I'll stick with  the ones that do remove the reported fakes, or at least make the attempt to remove them.


----------



## kenzibray

I think they are stepping up their game when it comes to taking things down. I emailed them regarding a seller who had a closet full if fakes (mainly LV's - speedys & Neverfulls looks like she got in bulk) and would do the transaction straight through PP and then set price at 0 on poshmark to do the shipping there. 

I emailed support and included screen shots and her closet was suspended within the hour.


----------



## BeenBurned

kenzibray said:


> I think they are stepping up their game when it comes to taking things down. I emailed them regarding a seller who had a closet full if fakes (mainly LV's - speedys & Neverfulls looks like she got in bulk) and would do the transaction straight through PP and then set price at 0 on poshmark to do the shipping there.
> 
> I emailed support and included screen shots and her closet was suspended within the hour.


Hmm. That's good to know. 

Do you need to have an account there in order to report?


----------



## kenzibray

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. That's good to know.
> 
> Do you need to have an account there in order to report?



I'm not sure. I didn't include my username or anything. I wouldn't necessarily think so via email.


----------



## texcoachlover

I love PM, but I got burned bad on a Gucci. It was a definite fake, but worse yet the dust bag said "gucc1" I was better off just buying one straight from Gucci and never have to wonder what I'm carrying. I'm a lot more cautious and read all of their listings before I even think about buying. There are some real winners out there!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hi ladies!  How are you???  I have been using pm since Last Sept.  I have been lucky with great buyers and no complaints until now.  I shipped out a package this past Monday.  The buyer and I both live in California.  Usually they will receive it  by Thur or Friday the latest.  Long story short, I did not get no email notification.  I tried to track the package but it still says label received electronically.   I called both post offices and no luck.  I asked the buyer if she received it and no luck there either.  I contacted pm to let them know my situation.  They said to give it a few days and see what happens.  The post office probably mailed it without scanning it or the package got lost.   I do not want to assume but what if she received it and not tell me?  I am sure the buyer will get her money back but what happens to me?  Luckily it's not a whole lot but what if this happens to another posher?  Has this ever happened to anyone?


----------



## kenzibray

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi ladies!  How are you???  I have been using pm since Last Sept.  I have been lucky with great buyers and no complaints until now.  I shipped out a package this past Monday.  The buyer and I both live in California.  Usually they will receive it  by Thur or Friday the latest.  Long story short, I did not get no email notification.  I tried to track the package but it still says label received electronically.   I called both post offices and no luck.  I asked the buyer if she received it and no luck there either.  I contacted pm to let them know my situation.  They said to give it a few days and see what happens.  The post office probably mailed it without scanning it or the package got lost.   I do not want to assume but what if she received it and not tell me?  I am sure the buyer will get her money back but what happens to me?  Luckily it's not a whole lot but what if this happens to another posher?  Has this ever happened to anyone?



I had a package that was lost by the post office. It was originally sorted wrong and then got lost and was never rerouted. Postal service error. Poshmark said if it doesn't arrive to the buyer or returned to me by a certain date to contact them. I'd stayed in contact with the post offices involved and it never showed up. I emailed Posh on that date and they refunded both me and the buyer our money and it was considered lost. It never did show up. 

If the label doesn't show delivered then it must not have been. So I'd say it would be a similar situation to mine and worst case both parties get refunded. 

Luckily with mine it was a small order ~$20. I mean I felt terrible regardless but it was a bundle of target / old navy things. I learned my lesson and from now on with higher value items I'm going to add insurance out of my own pocket. I would have hated for that to happen to a $200 handbag or something.


----------



## Pao9

Cici122 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I still can't believe what happened to me on poshmark.  I am a long-time member at tpf, so I would like to let my fellow ladies know.  So we can all protect ourselves.  I have to admit that poshmark is a great selling platform that makes selling much easier, I made some money from selling my old clothes and shoes, but I would never ever ever sell any of my premier designer items again on it.  I am actually debating if I should quit poshmark.
> I sold two of my gucci belts (100% authentic) to this buyer named cuca_81(ladies be aware of this buyer/seller) She claimed my gucci belts are not authentic and I provided poshmark photos of the authentic code and I even offer to send the pictures to get authentic by 3rd party at my expense.  No respond from poshmark.  One day later received email from poshmark saying I have counterfiet items in my listing, I was furious, I asked them which ones? point them out and I will prove that they are authentic with my own expensive.  Again no respond from pm.  Today, I received another email from poshmark stated that the buyer of my gucci belts will return it to me because i misrepresented items as authentic.  Right now at this point, I am just hoping my belts will come back to me the same way I sent them out or even come back.... I don't know what I should do about poshmark, I guess it's a great place to sell clothes/shoes we don't wear anymore, but not any high end deisgner items.. I also took down my lv belt today, I am afraid being scammed again.  I am also considering if I should keep my louboutin there for sale..... just be careful ladies.  I will keep you posted and pray for me that I will get my gucci belts back the way they were.....thank you for listening to me.



Wow! Good thing you have lots of pouca, so that you can prove that in case the ones you sent out arent the same( if this does happen. Ive sold both regular stuff and high end, the only time I had an issue was when I bought some stuff, like a jbrand with a broken zipper, Vince shorts that were stained, and someone sent my package to another buyer and sent me theirs, we are doing an exchange right now, good thin that the buyer and I are communicating as well. I guess the biggest issue with posh is their lack of customer service. They don't have many people working. Also there are scammers all over, whether its on posh or eBay! I Had an issue with eBay where the lady said I sent out damaged things, I had all the pics and harrasing emails from the woman and they sided with the buyer, so it's all over unfortunately!


----------



## Pao9

texcoachlover said:


> I love PM, but I got burned bad on a Gucci. It was a definite fake, but worse yet the dust bag said "gucc1" I was better off just buying one straight from Gucci and never have to wonder what I'm carrying. I'm a lot more cautious and read all of their listings before I even think about buying. There are some real winners out there!



Did you return it?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kenzibray said:


> I had a package that was lost by the post office. It was originally sorted wrong and then got lost and was never rerouted. Postal service error. Poshmark said if it doesn't arrive to the buyer or returned to me by a certain date to contact them. I'd stayed in contact with the post offices involved and it never showed up. I emailed Posh on that date and they refunded both me and the buyer our money and it was considered lost. It never did show up.
> 
> If the label doesn't show delivered then it must not have been. So I'd say it would be a similar situation to mine and worst case both parties get refunded.
> 
> Luckily with mine it was a small order ~$20. I mean I felt terrible regardless but it was a bundle of target / old navy things. I learned my lesson and from now on with higher value items I'm going to add insurance out of my own pocket. I would have hated for that to happen to a $200 handbag or something.



Thanks love!  Yes similar situation.  I feel bad since this never happened but I guess it happens.  It is around $20 something and I am so grateful it was not a purse.  Thanks for your time!!


----------



## kenzibray

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks love!  Yes similar situation.  I feel bad since this never happened but I guess it happens.  It is around $20 something and I am so grateful it was not a purse.  Thanks for your time!!



No problem. It was the first and only problem I've encountered in about a year so I guess it's just bad luck


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kenzibray said:


> No problem. It was the first and only problem I've encountered in about a year so I guess it's just bad luck



Yes same here!  Thanks!!


----------



## texcoachlover

@pao yes, I did. The seller never even offered an explanation or an apology. Bizarre.


----------



## NikkNak728

I've been buying and selling on posh as well and have had a couple of bad selling experiences. One was a fake marc by marc Jacobs bag that I returned immediately. But recently it's been harder and harder to trust anyone. I sold a pair of earrings- authentic brand new and the girl said they looked used. When I got them back? Yeah def used.. By her. 

It really is hit or miss.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kenzibray said:


> No problem. It was the first and only problem I've encountered in about a year so I guess it's just bad luck


 
PM contacted me and I need to file a claim.  Did you do this too?  If so, can I use the same claim form for the loss and damage?  I only have a tracking number and no receipt number.  Thanks in an advance!!!


----------



## kenzibray

HeartMyMJs said:


> PM contacted me and I need to file a claim.  Did you do this too?  If so, can I use the same claim form for the loss and damage?  I only have a tracking number and no receipt number.  Thanks in an advance!!!



Idk I never filed a formal claim. Though I believe I got the same email. I called the 800 # for USPS and they gave me a case number or reference number and I forwarded that to PM. then the hotline put me in contact with the destination post office. There were two that I kept in contact with. Then at the end / their deadline I emailed them and said the package never showed up to either of us and that the post office considered it lost (according to the manager of the post office) and PM refunded us both that same day.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kenzibray said:


> Idk I never filed a formal claim. Though I believe I got the same email. I called the 800 # for USPS and they gave me a case number or reference number and I forwarded that to PM. then the hotline put me in contact with the destination post office. There were two that I kept in contact with. Then at the end / their deadline I emailed them and said the package never showed up to either of us and that the post office considered it lost (according to the manager of the post office) and PM refunded us both that same day.



Ok I will call PO tomorrow.  Thanks again!


----------



## Cici122

Cici122 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I still can't believe what happened to me on poshmark.  I am a long-time member at tpf, so I would like to let my fellow ladies know.  So we can all protect ourselves.  I have to admit that poshmark is a great selling platform that makes selling much easier, I made some money from selling my old clothes and shoes, but I would never ever ever sell any of my premier designer items again on it.  I am actually debating if I should quit poshmark.
> I sold two of my gucci belts (100% authentic) to this buyer named cuca_81(ladies be aware of this buyer/seller) She claimed my gucci belts are not authentic and I provided poshmark photos of the authentic code and I even offer to send the pictures to get authentic by 3rd party at my expense.  No respond from poshmark.  One day later received email from poshmark saying I have counterfiet items in my listing, I was furious, I asked them which ones? point them out and I will prove that they are authentic with my own expensive.  Again no respond from pm.  Today, I received another email from poshmark stated that the buyer of my gucci belts will return it to me because i misrepresented items as authentic.  Right now at this point, I am just hoping my belts will come back to me the same way I sent them out or even come back.... I don't know what I should do about poshmark, I guess it's a great place to sell clothes/shoes we don't wear anymore, but not any high end deisgner items.. I also took down my lv belt today, I am afraid being scammed again.  I am also considering if I should keep my louboutin there for sale..... just be careful ladies.  I will keep you posted and pray for me that I will get my gucci belts back the way they were.....thank you for listening to me.


Hi ladies, just want to update on what happened, I received my belts back yesterday and they are fine.  Thank goodness.  I think the buyer just had a change of heart and tried to return it by finding an excuse, since poshmark has a strict policy on that.  Overall, this was a bad experience for me, and I decided I am not going to sell my higher end designer items there....until poshmar makes me feel more protected... thanks for listening


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kenzibray said:


> Idk I never filed a formal claim. Though I believe I got the same email. I called the 800 # for USPS and they gave me a case number or reference number and I forwarded that to PM. then the hotline put me in contact with the destination post office. There were two that I kept in contact with. Then at the end / their deadline I emailed them and said the package never showed up to either of us and that the post office considered it lost (according to the manager of the post office) and PM refunded us both that same day.


 
I called and they also gave me a confirmation number.  I emailed PM and they refunded us.  It went smoothly.  Again, I am glad they were just clothes.


----------



## kenzibray

HeartMyMJs said:


> I called and they also gave me a confirmation number.  I emailed PM and they refunded us.  It went smoothly.  Again, I am glad they were just clothes.



Glad to hear!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kenzibray said:


> Glad to hear!!


 
Thanks again!!!


----------



## mauishopgirl

Aloha! I just wanted to say thank you for this thread. I'm a new posh user and found all this info to be very helpful. I'm not buying any bags (I always buy from retailers or from IRL friends) and I'm slowly converting to a minimal lifestyle. So I mainly want to sell my excess stuff and heels since I can't wear heels anymore.

I don't understand people asking for holds. I'd honestly be embarrassed to tell someone I can't buy a small thing until payday. Not passing judgement on anyone's income level but they shouldn't expect someone else to accommodate them. If you can't afford it, like it and check back when you can. It seems immature and shopaholic to me.

I also get annoyed at the haggling on smaller dollar items. I'll haggle if someone is asking full price because the inability to return, try on, etc automatically drives the price down even if it's NWT. If I like something and it's $25 I'll just buy it straight away. I just hate to spend a time haggling on small dollar items when the price is already fair. And I hate when I do haggle because I don't feel the price is appropriate and the seller says poshmark charges 20%! Yes hun, dear, doll I know that but that's the price of doing business. As a seller you choose a platform because of traffic and ease and that's your cost. I'm not going to automatically add 20% on to what I think is a fair or market price to pay for seller's expense. I don't try to lowball, always offer what I think is decent.


----------



## hilarysmom

I am new to tPF but have been using Poshmark for about 3 months and have had an overall positive experience. I am very leery of scammers so I never take transactions offline, I won't even email other users as I have seen some issues reported with that. I haven't had a lot of luck with higher end pieces but low to moderately priced items seem to do well. It can be a little challenging with the occasional request to hold that never reappears, the endless 'Huns' and the lowball offers but I just try to be polite in my responses and laugh off the rest...I survived raising 3 teenage daughters, everything else is just a minor annoyance! &#128521;


----------



## new.old.bag

mauishopgirl said:


> Aloha! I just wanted to say thank you for this thread. I'm a new posh user and found all this info to be very helpful. I'm not buying any bags (I always buy from retailers or from IRL friends) and I'm slowly converting to a minimal lifestyle. So I mainly want to sell my excess stuff and heels since I can't wear heels anymore.
> 
> I don't understand people asking for holds. I'd honestly be embarrassed to tell someone I can't buy a small thing until payday. Not passing judgement on anyone's income level but they shouldn't expect someone else to accommodate them. If you can't afford it, like it and check back when you can. It seems immature and shopaholic to me.
> 
> I also get annoyed at the haggling on smaller dollar items. I'll haggle if someone is asking full price because the inability to return, try on, etc automatically drives the price down even if it's NWT. If I like something and it's $25 I'll just buy it straight away. I just hate to spend a time haggling on small dollar items when the price is already fair. And I hate when I do haggle because I don't feel the price is appropriate and the seller says poshmark charges 20%! Yes hun, dear, doll I know that but that's the price of doing business. As a seller you choose a platform because of traffic and ease and that's your cost. I'm not going to automatically add 20% on to what I think is a fair or market price to pay for seller's expense. I don't try to lowball, always offer what I think is decent.



I agree with you about the asking for holds. I tell people that they can just feel free to checkback when they have the money, and then if it is still here, they can buy it.

It is normal in any business that the cost of doing business is passed on to the buyer. Surely nobody thinks that department stores sell items for what the items cost them, and somehow absorb all other costs and still manage to make a profit. Poshmark is the same IMO. Stuff is lower priced, but costs are still passed on to the buyer. I know some folks don't see it that way, but it's a normal business practice in most transactions.

Which brings me to my poshmark pet peeve: "Hi Hun, what's your lowest?"

Hello, I have already suggested a price. If a buyer would like to haggle, it is now their turn to suggest a price. I also intensely dislike people who act like they are doing me a big favor by offering to "take it off my hands." Sometimes I really want to reply in a sarcastic manner, just because of the stupidity: "OMG thank you, this LV coin purse is taking SO MUCH room in my house, I'd LOVE to let you take it off my hands for $16. Thank heavens for charitable folks who are willing to take barely used LV at a minuscule fraction of the price."


----------



## hilarysmom

Is anyone familiar with Tradesy?


----------



## BeenBurned

new.old.bag said:


> Which brings me to my poshmark pet peeve: "Hi Hun, what's your lowest?"
> 
> Hello, I have already suggested a price. If a buyer would like to haggle, it is now their turn to suggest a price.


I get that on Bonz too, sans the "hun." 

I respond with,_ "I have a best offer option on my listings and you're welcome to make an offer. Generally, if I can't afford an offer, I will counter with a price I can afford to sell for." _

Then I rarely hear from them again.


----------



## pavilion

My favorite is when potential buyers find out you don't take PayPal and try to ask for an additional discount to make up for Poshmark shipping after you have already discounted the item further for them.


----------



## kenzibray

pavilion said:


> My favorite is when potential buyers find out you don't take PayPal and try to ask for an additional discount to make up for Poshmark shipping after you have already discounted the item further for them.



I find it funny when you say you don't do PayPal they act like you don't know what PayPal is and try to explain it to you.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

I use poshmark mainly to sell lipsticks/makeup and some clothes that I no longer wear. I don't do PayPal, trades, or holds but I have lowered prices depending on my mood lol


----------



## BeenBurned

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> I use poshmark mainly to sell lipsticks/makeup and some clothes that I no longer wear. I don't do PayPal, trades, or holds but I have lowered prices depending on my mood lol


Does Poshmark allow you to sell used items that are prohibited by health laws?


----------



## pavilion

BeenBurned said:


> Does Poshmark allow you to sell used items that are prohibited by health laws?



According to their FAQs, they do not "condone" it.  I only sell clothing and accessories on Poshmark, but I see makeup, perfume, and nail polish listed all the time.


----------



## kenzibray

I had some nail polish listed awhile ago but when I saw it wasn't allowed I deleted it. But then when I noticed some of their party hosts and suggested users had that and many other frowned upon items I relisted. 

So I do have a few polishes listed but they are all brand new.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> I had some nail polish listed awhile ago but when I saw it wasn't allowed I deleted it. But then when I noticed some of their party hosts and suggested users had that and many other frowned upon items I relisted.
> 
> So I do have a few polishes listed but they are all brand new.



I don't blame you. I saw baby clothes as a host pick at a party recently!


----------



## atlcoach

Has anyone ever had a situation where the post office attempted delivery and left a notice, but the buyer didn't respond? I had a buyer make a purchase late last Friday night and request that I ship the next day. I did and the PO attempted delivery on Tuesday leaving a notice. It is now Friday and the package still has the same status. I have messaged the buyer twice with no response and just noticed that her closet appears to have been suspended. It says she has 6 listings, but none show up. Do you think she is even able to receive my messages? I hate to have to wait 15 days for the post office to return the package.


----------



## pavilion

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone ever had a situation where the post office attempted delivery and left a notice, but the buyer didn't respond? I had a buyer make a purchase late last Friday night and request that I ship the next day. I did and the PO attempted delivery on Tuesday leaving a notice. It is now Friday and the package still has the same status. I have messaged the buyer twice with no response and just noticed that her closet appears to have been suspended. It says she has 6 listings, but none show up. Do you think she is even able to receive my messages? I hate to have to wait 15 days for the post office to return the package.



I have had situations where delivery failed but the buyer always responded and went to the Post Office.  I would email PoshMark ASAP and explain the situation. They have always responded to my inquiries quickly.


----------



## NikkNak728

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone ever had a situation where the post office attempted delivery and left a notice, but the buyer didn't respond? I had a buyer make a purchase late last Friday night and request that I ship the next day. I did and the PO attempted delivery on Tuesday leaving a notice. It is now Friday and the package still has the same status. I have messaged the buyer twice with no response and just noticed that her closet appears to have been suspended. It says she has 6 listings, but none show up. Do you think she is even able to receive my messages? I hate to have to wait 15 days for the post office to return the package.



That either means poshmark shut down her account or she did


----------



## atlcoach

pavilion said:


> I have had situations where delivery failed but the buyer always responded and went to the Post Office.  I would email PoshMark ASAP and explain the situation. They have always responded to my inquiries quickly.



Thanks! I sent an email to poshmark. Hopefully, they respond soon.


----------



## atlcoach

NikkNak728 said:


> That either means poshmark shut down her account or she did



Thanks. I don't understand why she wouldn't pick it up if she was so anxious for me to mail it. She should have the same tracking info I do and can see the status.


----------



## BeenBurned

It's  possible that she received it and the mailman just didn't scan it on delivery.

I wouldn't keep emailing her. If she doesn't get it, you can be sure you'll hear from her. But if she received it but realizes that it wasn't scanned as delivered, she might file INR, win the dispute and get the money back and keep the item.


----------



## atlcoach

BeenBurned said:


> It's  possible that she received it and the mailman just didn't scan it on delivery.
> 
> I wouldn't keep emailing her. If she doesn't get it, you can be sure you'll hear from her. But if she received it but realizes that it wasn't scanned as delivered, she might file INR, win the dispute and get the money back and keep the item.



That is seriously disturbing! I hope she's just busy like me and can't get to the post office to pick it up until the weekend. I guess if it still isn't delivered by Monday, I could contact the post office and see if they have it.


----------



## intrigue

atlcoach said:


> Has anyone ever had a situation where the post office attempted delivery and left a notice, but the buyer didn't respond? I had a buyer make a purchase late last Friday night and request that I ship the next day. I did and the PO attempted delivery on Tuesday leaving a notice. It is now Friday and the package still has the same status. I have messaged the buyer twice with no response and just noticed that her closet appears to have been suspended. It says she has 6 listings, but none show up. Do you think she is even able to receive my messages? I hate to have to wait 15 days for the post office to return the package.



Have you tried to contact the PO or the buyer via PM? I've had this happen before and oddly, the PO does not update the status when they try to redeliver or actually deliver the item online so when you check the status online it just looks like "notice left" I would call the PO directly. Hope that helps!


----------



## intrigue

I was a little agitated because someone asked me to reserve an item and post additional pictures. My impression was they only wanted the item reserved until I was able to post pics (which I did within an hour of the request). I never heard back from the potential buyer and in the meantime, there were biRds placed on the item on the bay and what do you know, the buyer on PM shows up after FIVE days ready to buy if I would lower the price (so she was haggling further!) I told her the item was no longer available and she literally went on a rant about how it was rude of me to sell when I had out the item on hold for her so i re-explained to her that I reserve for 24 hours as a courtesy and she never acknowledged checking the updated pictures....UGH. I think going forward I will just NOT do any holds or reserved items....it always creates an issue for me!


----------



## NikkNak728

intrigue said:


> I was a little agitated because someone asked me to reserve an item and post additional pictures. My impression was they only wanted the item reserved until I was able to post pics (which I did within an hour of the request). I never heard back from the potential buyer and in the meantime, there were biRds placed on the item on the bay and what do you know, the buyer on PM shows up after FIVE days ready to buy if I would lower the price (so she was haggling further!) I told her the item was no longer available and she literally went on a rant about how it was rude of me to sell when I had out the item on hold for her so i re-explained to her that I reserve for 24 hours as a courtesy and she never acknowledged checking the updated pictures....UGH. I think going forward I will just NOT do any holds or reserved items....it always creates an issue for me!



This is exactly why I no longer do holds. Some people expect us to not only sit there on an item without a guarantee of money but then they offer like 30 bucks on a 400 dollar item. I'm so over posh now.


----------



## atlcoach

intrigue said:


> Have you tried to contact the PO or the buyer via PM? I've had this happen before and oddly, the PO does not update the status when they try to redeliver or actually deliver the item online so when you check the status online it just looks like "notice left" I would call the PO directly. Hope that helps!



I tried to contact the buyer twice through poshmark, but she hasn't responded and it appears her closet has been suspended. I have not contacted the PO. I emailed poshmark support. Thanks for this info. It's good to know it may have been delivered just not updated. I'll contact the post office today.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Ugh, so tired of members wanting to trade/sell stuff that you wouldn't even find at Plato's Closet.


----------



## NikkNak728

LoveMyMarc said:


> Ugh, so tired of members wanting to trade/sell stuff that you wouldn't even find at Plato's Closet.



Yes! They see my 900 dollar bag for sale and say oh want to trade? With what.. All that's in your closet is like dirty old flip flops!


----------



## kenzibray

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes! They see my 900 dollar bag for sale and say oh want to trade? With what.. All that's in your closet is like dirty old flip flops!



Yep I've had people come and ask to trade on a $300 purse and even though I don't trade sometimes I look out of curiosity it kills me when their ENTIRE closet probably doesn't even add up to $100.


----------



## kenzibray

intrigue said:


> I was a little agitated because someone asked me to reserve an item and post additional pictures. My impression was they only wanted the item reserved until I was able to post pics (which I did within an hour of the request). I never heard back from the potential buyer and in the meantime, there were biRds placed on the item on the bay and what do you know, the buyer on PM shows up after FIVE days ready to buy if I would lower the price (so she was haggling further!) I told her the item was no longer available and she literally went on a rant about how it was rude of me to sell when I had out the item on hold for her so i re-explained to her that I reserve for 24 hours as a courtesy and she never acknowledged checking the updated pictures....UGH. I think going forward I will just NOT do any holds or reserved items....it always creates an issue for me!



Yes that would be frustrating. I went to just 24 hour holds. And if anyone asks me to I specifically state at that time I only can hold for 24 hours. I figure that gives enough time if they're out & about and need to go home and type in their info or something like that. But I've had people ask me to hold something for WEEKS until they get paid. I mean come on! You can't do that anywhere else - not in stores or eBay so why do people think they can on Poshmark. 

Most retail stores if you call to see if they have an item and you ask to hold, they will until end of business day and that's it.


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:


> Yep I've had people come and ask to trade on a $300 purse and even though I don't trade sometimes I look out of curiosity it kills me when their ENTIRE closet probably doesn't even add up to $100.



I had the same happen to me many times! I wonder if people are just plain stupid and can't add, if they are thinking that maybe just maybe they might get lucky, or if they do that to be annoying! 

About holds or lowering prices I usually get burned on those! Seems like people want to get your product out of market so it doesn't compete with theirs!


----------



## intrigue

LoveMyMarc said:


> Ugh, so tired of members wanting to trade/sell stuff that you wouldn't even find at Plato's Closet.



Lol! I'm with you.....currently, there is someone comment bombing my items asking for trades. I gave up telling her I don't trade after the third reply I left


----------



## intrigue

kenzibray said:


> Yes that would be frustrating. I went to just 24 hour holds. And if anyone asks me to I specifically state at that time I only can hold for 24 hours. I figure that gives enough time if they're out & about and need to go home and type in their info or something like that. But I've had people ask me to hold something for WEEKS until they get paid. I mean come on! You can't do that anywhere else - not in stores or eBay so why do people think they can on Poshmark.
> 
> Most retail stores if you call to see if they have an item and you ask to hold, they will until end of business day and that's it.



I once had someone ask me to hold an item "til the first" because that was then they expected their next check....it was only the 2nd if the prior month!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

intrigue said:


> Lol! I'm with you.....currently, there is someone comment bombing my items asking for trades. I gave up telling her I don't trade after the third reply I left



How annoying! I would try to block her. I even put "NO trades" in the item description and people still ask.


----------



## cmigs

I was loving PM until I just hit a wall.

I sold an item on PM to a buyer who asked tons of questions. I posted more pictures when she asked, including pictures of the style number, authenticity markings, and even me wearing it! The buyer received the item and seems like she doesn't like the way it looks on her/fits.

Has anyone had any issues with buyers trying to reject items because they don't like it? Everything I see is all about buyer protection, but do they ever rule in favor of the seller?

The listing I posted states the designer, color, style number, size, etc. so I feel like she can't say it's not described accurately, but this buyer seems a little shady.


----------



## NikkNak728

cmigs said:


> I was loving PM until I just hit a wall.
> 
> I sold an item on PM to a buyer who asked tons of questions. I posted more pictures when she asked, including pictures of the style number, authenticity markings, and even me wearing it! The buyer received the item and seems like she doesn't like the way it looks on her/fits.
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with buyers trying to reject items because they don't like it? Everything I see is all about buyer protection, but do they ever rule in favor of the seller?
> 
> The listing I posted states the designer, color, style number, size, etc. so I feel like she can't say it's not described accurately, but this buyer seems a little shady.



They won't rule for someone who is claiming it doesn't fit- look good or they changed their mind. They only rule for the buyer for authenticity or quality


----------



## atlcoach

atlcoach said:


> I tried to contact the buyer twice through poshmark, but she hasn't responded and it appears her closet has been suspended. I have not contacted the PO. I emailed poshmark support. Thanks for this info. It's good to know it may have been delivered just not updated. I'll contact the post office today.



The post office was zero help. They wouldn't even look for the package. They just said if it said notice left then they still had it and would return it in 15 days if not picked up. Oh and I waited 3 days for poshmark support to respond and tell me that they messaged the buyer to pick up the package ASAP and accept delivery.   In researching what PO to call, I discovered that the post office is in the same block as the mailing address. The mailing address included an apartment number, but looking at the street view on Google, it appears to be a business. Something really strange is going on here. I will be amazed if this package is returned.


----------



## jesslovestexas

Pao9 said:


> How good are people with PP transaction only? How do you do yours? Thanks!



I have done Paypal outside of posh but watch the seller - I go through their stuff and read their feedback and comments. Also,NEVER send PP as a personal payment because you're waiving your rights to a dispute. I did it once and had to call Paypal and beg them. They did refund my money. Also, I saw someone post a really cool idea about trades! Have both traders send their items to a third party person who will inspect them and send them where they are supposed to go.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

jesslovestexas said:


> I have done Paypal outside of posh but watch the seller - I go through their stuff and read their feedback and comments. Also,NEVER send PP as a personal payment because you're waiving your rights to a dispute. I did it once and had to call Paypal and beg them. They did refund my money. Also, I saw someone post a really cool idea about trades! Have both traders send their items to a third party person who will inspect them and send them where they are supposed to go.



For high value items I do trade agreements only after really digging deep with posh for an answer on trades.  Trades are not forbidden but not supported, meaning that if there's a dispute you're on your own.

As for PayPal.... I don't know if I would risk it.  I can see the hesitation for high value items but its not worth having your account suspended.  If you have something that is high value I would say that having the item on other platforms would be a better idea.  I would still sell via a platform that will support my dispute if there was a problem


----------



## tokki_x

jesslovestexas said:


> I have done Paypal outside of posh but watch the seller - I go through their stuff and read their feedback and comments. Also,NEVER send PP as a personal payment because you're waiving your rights to a dispute. I did it once and had to call Paypal and beg them. They did refund my money. Also, I saw someone post a really cool idea about trades! Have both traders send their items to a third party person who will inspect them and send them where they are supposed to go.


I've done both my posh transactions through paypal (for goods of course) and I love it! waiting on my second item in fact.
I've always wanted to try trades, but so scared of all the possibilities to go wrong  most of my items are in the price range where I would care much to loose.
How does sending it to a third party work? what if he/she just kept both items? sorry for randomly trolling with guesses!


----------



## jesslovestexas

tokki_x said:


> I've done both my posh transactions through paypal (for goods of course) and I love it! waiting on my second item in fact.
> I've always wanted to try trades, but so scared of all the possibilities to go wrong  most of my items are in the price range where I would care much to loose.
> How does sending it to a third party work? what if he/she just kept both items? sorry for randomly trolling with guesses!



I've done 2 trades on some small stuff, not on anything big yet. I suppose if there were a reputable person with alot of sales both traders could agree on the third party thing could really work. I saw someone on posh post that they did that or the idea of it or something. Could also pay each other for the items til they are received and then refund? Puts a bit of collateral in it. I asked both people I traded with to leave FB on my trade.


----------



## Pao9

I noticed that not only sales are slow but the numbers of likes and followers as well! Did anyone notice this? Also some of my items don't get published on the search part!! How can people ind it if I can't find it myself!!!!!


----------



## jesslovestexas

Pao9 said:


> I noticed that not only sales are slow but the numbers of likes and followers as well! Did anyone notice this? Also some of my items don't get published on the search part!! How can people ind it if I can't find it myself!!!!!



Not only are sales slow, but the amount of time it takes to check and share listings and comments, follow and share...when you can just post on eBay and forget it til it sells...seems like the latter is most efficient.


----------



## jesslovestexas

Oh and I HAaaaaaaate "interested Hun?" Every time I "like" something. Yes, I'm interested. I will let you know when and if I decide to purchase.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

Had to laugh at this. My fiancé spoils me to death but I don't post it on every listing.


----------



## jesslovestexas

princessariel61 said:


> Had to laugh at this. My fiancé spoils me to death but I don't post it on every listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217161



Omg that's hysterical!


----------



## Pao9

princessariel61 said:


> Had to laugh at this. My fiancé spoils me to death but I don't post it on every listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217161



The worst part to me is the "my **** is real" I Dont think i would be comfortable  buying her stuff if she refers to them that way! Lol


----------



## jesslovestexas

Pao9 said:


> The worst part to me is the "my **** is real" I Dont think i would be comfortable  buying her stuff if she refers to them that way! Lol



Or husband will buy her stuff but won't give her cash so she sells it...


----------



## Tebus

Why do people still ask to trade when I clearly say "no trades" in my listing? It drives me crazy! Things have been slow but steady in terms of selling, better than eBay for me! I've taken a break from buying because I've bought way too much, but I do still like it.


----------



## intrigue

Tebus said:


> Why do people still ask to trade when I clearly say "no trades" in my listing? It drives me crazy! Things have been slow but steady in terms of selling, better than eBay for me! I've taken a break from buying because I've bought way too much, but I do still like it.



Lol I get that constantly! I've stopped replying to those comments!


----------



## MissMarion

intrigue said:


> Lol I get that constantly! I've stopped replying to those comments!



For some reason the "Trade!" comments remind me of the squawking seagulls in Finding Nemo. &#128032;


----------



## Tebus

MissMarion said:


> For some reason the "Trade!" comments remind me of the squawking seagulls in Finding Nemo. &#128032;



Yes! They are just constantly popping up hoping for someone to say yes.


----------



## Rarity

Does anyone know when they'll have an Android app??


----------



## kumarlabels

no, i don"t use poshmark


----------



## sandicat3

hmm.. there are many fakes on this site. I was looking for balenciagas   Not good at all for me.


----------



## Narflyrem

I use the app regularly and have sold quite a bit. Can be difficult to move more expensive items, but patience is helpful there. Alot of shenanigans going on that until recently was ignored by what was I think a totally overwhelmed management. Slowly, most of the issues are bring addressed. Things sell in my opinion much faster on PM than ebay and it is much easier to use. PM should explore a sliding scale for commissions on higher priced items. Would work out much better for all.


----------



## Pao9

Narflyrem said:


> I use the app regularly and have sold quite a bit. Can be difficult to move more expensive items, but patience is helpful there. Alot of shenanigans going on that until recently was ignored by what was I think a totally overwhelmed management. Slowly, most of the issues are bring addressed. Things sell in my opinion much faster on PM than ebay and it is much easier to use. PM should explore a sliding scale for commissions on higher priced items. Would work out much better for all.



That would be a great idea! Have you suggested it?


----------



## pavilion

Does anyone ever delete old sold listings months after the transaction or listings that have been bundled and sold?  I'm just wondering if others do this to help clean up their closets instead of having the clutter of sold listings.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I'm sure this has been discussed here before (I tried wading through the thread but couldn't find anything off the bat), but for those that have been using Poshmark for a while, do you still prefer it over eBay?  I have some clothing that I no longer wear that I am thinking about trying to sell, but I don't know whether I should try Poshmark or eBay first.  Most of it will be relatively inexpensive items (no handbags or anything).  I just want whatever is going to be the safest and the least hassle, if possible.


----------



## kenzibray

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed here before (I tried wading through the thread but couldn't find anything off the bat), but for those that have been using Poshmark for a while, do you still prefer it over eBay?  I have some clothing that I no longer wear that I am thinking about trying to sell, but I don't know whether I should try Poshmark or eBay first.  Most of it will be relatively inexpensive items (no handbags or anything).  I just want whatever is going to be the safest and the least hassle, if possible.



Yes I still prefer it over eBay specially for smaller items. I usually list clothes on there and then every few months what's left ill take it to a second hand store or something.


----------



## Lindsay2367

And there are no listing fees and you can keep an item on there as long as you like?  They just take the 20% at the end?

Sorry I'm being that annoying person that jumps into a thread way in asking basic questions.  I just couldn't find the info anywhere else and wanted to make sure before I did anything!


----------



## kenzibray

Lindsay2367 said:


> And there are no listing fees and you can keep an item on there as long as you like?  They just take the 20% at the end?
> 
> Sorry I'm being that annoying person that jumps into a thread way in asking basic questions.  I just couldn't find the info anywhere else and wanted to make sure before I did anything!



Yep. It's much easier to list in my opinion. You can list as much as you want for as long as you want. And then they take their cut when it sells. 

For example you have an item for $25. When it sells your earnings will be $20. Which will be released to you when the buyer receives and accepts the item. Then you can either use that directly  towards a poshmark purchase or request a bank direct deposit. 

I like that the 20% is taken when the item sells rather than on eBay you have your monthly fees to pay all at once.


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikes! 20% is huge!


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! 20% is huge!



This is what my BFF keeps telling me.  She has experience selling on eBay, so she's been trying to help guide me there.  I just don't know if the smaller items I have will sell for anything on eBay.  The prices on eBay were a bit lower than those on Poshmark for the same item.  I am just so frightened of eBay because of all the horror stories (not that it can't and hasn't happened on Poshmark).


----------



## tutushopper

Ed.





kenzibray said:


> I like that the 20% is taken when the item sells rather than on eBay you have your monthly fees to pay all at once.



You can pay your fees after each sale on ebay, too.  You just go to your seller account and make a one time payment.  I do this after each sale so I don't get hit with a bill at the end of the month.


----------



## kenzibray

tutushopper said:


> Ed.
> 
> You can pay your fees after each sale on ebay, too.  You just go to your seller account and make a one time payment.  I do this after each sale so I don't get hit with a bill at the end of the month.



I didn't know this! Thanks! I hate getting that bill


----------



## kenzibray

Lindsay2367 said:


> This is what my BFF keeps telling me.  She has experience selling on eBay, so she's been trying to help guide me there.  I just don't know if the smaller items I have will sell for anything on eBay.  The prices on eBay were a bit lower than those on Poshmark for the same item.  I am just so frightened of eBay because of all the horror stories (not that it can't and hasn't happened on Poshmark).



If you have the time & want to, you can always list on both to increase exposure. I don't do this for my smaller items. But for handbags & such I will list on ebay, Poshmark, and Bonanza and then if/when it sells. delete the other listings. 

But even though the 20% is high , I find Poshmark to be the easiest. I love that they send you the label and you don't have to worry about anything but packing it up.


----------



## MissMarion

I usually ask for my earnings in a check instead of direct deposit. I am impressed with the turn around time -- it only takes about 2 or 3 days to receive the check.


----------



## shoesgal

Iphone users... Does anyone shop on this app? If so what do you think?


----------



## Aluxe

Hey there!

There's a really long thread with great info on Poshmark - 
*Does anyone use Poshmark?  *

Check it out.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Gah I'm so stressed...

I sold a bag last night and now my computer is broken and I can't print my shipping label. What am I going to do?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Gah I'm so stressed...
> 
> I sold a bag last night and now my computer is broken and I can't print my shipping label. What am I going to do?



I would let the buyer know and try emailing the attachment to kinkos - they will print for $.80.  If all else fails ask posh to email you the address and pay for shipping yourself


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> I would let the buyer know and try emailing the attachment to kinkos - they will print for $.80.  If all else fails ask posh to email you the address and pay for shipping yourself



Hmm never thought of that! I think I might just go print it at the library to,or row it's right around the corner from the post office! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I am having no luck with poshmark. Listed a bunch of stuff, faved people, join parties almost every day. I get lots of likes and some followers, 1 comment, but no sales yet...


----------



## kenzibray

Robyn Loraine said:


> I am having no luck with poshmark. Listed a bunch of stuff, faved people, join parties almost every day. I get lots of likes and some followers, 1 comment, but no sales yet...



It's been kind of slow lately plus it does take some time to gain followers and such.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Robyn Loraine said:


> I am having no luck with poshmark. Listed a bunch of stuff, faved people, join parties almost every day. I get lots of likes and some followers, 1 comment, but no sales yet...



Hang in there!  I go weeks without selling and then this week I finally sold!  Make sure you leave some room to negotiate though because they will haggle!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I haven't had my stuff on Poshmark for very long, but I have a sinking feeling that all the time I put into making the listings is not going to be worth it.  There is some nice stuff on PM, but it seems like the vast majority is junk that people want to trade you in exchange for aomething decent, or the buyer expect to basically be gifted items.  I have a bunch of stuff posted that is brand new with tags or like new, but I have a feeling none of it is going to move unless I list it at a ridiculously low price.  Honestly, I'd just rather keep stuff in my closet than sell something like a brand new pair of True Religion shorts for $20 (and make $16) when they were originally $170.  Do you all find that the higher priced items sell, and you just have to wait for the right buyer, or do you need to drastically cut prices before you get any interest?

Or, alternatively, do people have better luck with eBay?


----------



## tnguye78

I have been on PM for a few months now and have not sold anything. I listed everything on PM, ebay, and bonanza. Which ever sells first I will delete the other auctions.

At first, I was really trying on PM. Listed high end/low end items.. shared listings, attended parties and still no biters.Even listing competitively. My best luck has been on ebay. 
I still have items on PM but I am not as active as I use to be.


----------



## Pao9

tnguye78 said:


> I have been on PM for a few months now and have not sold anything. I listed everything on PM, ebay, and bonanza. Which ever sells first I will delete the other auctions.
> 
> At first, I was really trying on PM. Listed high end/low end items.. shared listings, attended parties and still no biters.Even listing competitively. My best luck has been on ebay.
> I still have items on PM but I am not as active as I use to be.



I think lately it's been very bad on PM too many people with fakes and many people on general, lots of people are pricing really high, like higher than retail and that's not even for things that are hard to find! I see less people following on a daily basis also, in feb march I had about 20 to 100 people following now only 5 a day. I still like it over eBay, forget about bonanza, never had anyone even email me about stuff there! It sucks!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I know that it's techncally not permissible, but does anyone sell nail polish on PM?  I have a ton of duplicates I'd like to unload, but I didn't know if that would get me banned.  If anyone does sell it, have you had any luck with it?


----------



## kenzibray

Lindsay2367 said:


> I know that it's techncally not permissible, but does anyone sell nail polish on PM?  I have a ton of duplicates I'd like to unload, but I didn't know if that would get me banned.  If anyone does sell it, have you had any luck with it?



It's technically "frowned upon" but I have had some listed for awhile now and nothing's happened. I've done some trades with polishes. It's the only thing I do trade ! 

Worst case the listing would probably get removed and you'd get an email of sorts saying its not allowed as a warning or something.

I've found great deals on Chanel polishes (my weakness!) on posh. That's about the only thing I look for anymore on there.


----------



## Lindsay2367

kenzibray said:


> It's technically "frowned upon" but I have had some listed for awhile now and nothing's happened. I've done some trades with polishes. It's the only thing I do trade !
> 
> Worst case the listing would probably get removed and you'd get an email of sorts saying its not allowed as a warning or something.
> 
> I've found great deals on Chanel polishes (my weakness!) on posh. That's about the only thing I look for anymore on there.



Okay, thanks.  I think I am going to try listing some extra Juleps I have and see how that goes.  Hopefully, PM will be more concerned about getting rid of the insane number of fakes before the worry about a bit of nail polish.


----------



## kenzibray

Lindsay2367 said:


> Okay, thanks.  I think I am going to try listing some extra Juleps I have and see how that goes.  Hopefully, PM will be more concerned about getting rid of the insane number of fakes before the worry about a bit of nail polish.



My thoughts as well


----------



## Pao9

kenzibray said:


> It's technically "frowned upon" but I have had some listed for awhile now and nothing's happened. I've done some trades with polishes. It's the only thing I do trade !
> 
> Worst case the listing would probably get removed and you'd get an email of sorts saying its not allowed as a warning or something.
> 
> I've found great deals on Chanel polishes (my weakness!) on posh. That's about the only thing I look for anymore on there.



I had son hair product on there and they removed it but didn't give me a warning or threaten to take my closet down!


----------



## MissMarion

Be aware that nail polish and alcohol-based perfumes are prohibited by USPS unless you ship it by ground. Alcohol is not considered safe for air transport.  Honestly I don't know how they would find out unless the bottle broke, but my PO asks me every time I mail a package.


----------



## Lindsay2367

MissMarion said:


> Be aware that nail polish and alcohol-based perfumes are prohibited by USPS unless you ship it by ground. Alcohol is not considered safe for air transport.  Honestly I don't know how they would find out unless the bottle broke, but my PO asks me every time I mail a package.



Yeah, I was just thinking about this too.  I guess I could just pack it really well and hope for the best?  At least, with the prepaid label, I can just drop it off and don't have to have them ask me whether there is anything liquid.  Probably not a good idea though.


----------



## Lindsay2367

What does it mean when you have an item that is a host pick?  Just that the host of the party liked your listing?


----------



## restricter

Lindsay2367 said:


> I haven't had my stuff on Poshmark for very long, but I have a sinking feeling that all the time I put into making the listings is not going to be worth it.  There is some nice stuff on PM, but it seems like the vast majority is junk that people want to trade you in exchange for aomething decent, or the buyer expect to basically be gifted items.  I have a bunch of stuff posted that is brand new with tags or like new, but I have a feeling none of it is going to move unless I list it at a ridiculously low price.  Honestly, I'd just rather keep stuff in my closet than sell something like a brand new pair of True Religion shorts for $20 (and make $16) when they were originally $170.  Do you all find that the higher priced items sell, and you just have to wait for the right buyer, or do you need to drastically cut prices before you get any interest?
> 
> Or, alternatively, do people have better luck with eBay?



I've been experimenting, listing the same stuff in both locations.

I listed two Designer nail polishes at $25 each on PM and at $27 BIN on eBay.  I got a message on PM asking if I'd accept $30 for both but someone BIN'd on eBay at the $27.

Right now I've got someone wrangling with me over a $10 lipgloss.  

Meanwhile, I saw haggling over a $40 used pair of Rainbow flip flops.  Used!

My mind is blown.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Nevermind, I think I answered my own question about the host picks.  Looks like they are probably randomly selected listings... This weekend, I saw two "Host Picks" that were listings that people place in their closets saying "Everything below this point is sold," or something to that effect.  So obviously there wasn't a lot of thought put into those picks, or else I'm sure listings like that wouldn't have been chosen.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hang in there!  I go weeks without selling and then this week I finally sold!  Make sure you leave some room to negotiate though because they will haggle!



Thanks for the encouragement. Still no luck yet. But I changed my prices so I can haggle. It seems no one buys without haggling first there!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

kenzibray said:


> It's been kind of slow lately plus it does take some time to gain followers and such.


I've been really busy trying to get some followers and get noticed! I am getting more likes and followers but still no one buying. I have my items listed on Bonz, Posh, and Shop-hers and no luck for months. It must be the summer sales taking everyone's money...but still anything I want on Posh is always sold out!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Robyn Loraine said:


> I've been really busy trying to get some followers and get noticed! I am getting more likes and followers but still no one buying. I have my items listed on Bonz, Posh, and Shop-hers and no luck for months. It must be the summer sales taking everyone's money...but still anything I want on Posh is always sold out!



I'm having the same problem.  Getting more people to follow me and share my listings, but no buyers.  It seems to me like the vast majority of people on Poshmark are interested in selling their own stuff and cleaning out their closets, but not buying.  I'm in that boat, in that I am really only interested in selling and not adding more to my closet.  And unfortunately, if a lot of people are in the position I am, there just aren't enough buyers.

Although I think I saw your closet, *Robyn Loraine*, and if I was going to buy, I'd definitely visit your closet!  You've got some great stuff there...Hopefully it sells soon!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm having the same problem.  Getting more people to follow me and share my listings, but no buyers.  It seems to me like the vast majority of people on Poshmark are interested in selling their own stuff and cleaning out their closets, but not buying.  I'm in that boat, in that I am really only interested in selling and not adding more to my closet.  And unfortunately, if a lot of people are in the position I am, there just aren't enough buyers.
> 
> Although I think I saw your closet, *Robyn Loraine*, and if I was going to buy, I'd definitely visit your closet!  You've got some great stuff there...Hopefully it sells soon!



Thanks! I try to make my shop as appealing as possible and I hope I have some good stuff! 

I think you might be right about everyone wanting to sell...and unfortunately I think that's on a lot of selling sites. But I do see other people on posh making sales and getting comments, I have no idea what they're doing. The fake celines also seem to have no issue selling...


----------



## intrigue

Has anybody reported designer replicas? I have reported several but it doesn't appear as though PM removes the listings!


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> Nevermind, I think I answered my own question about the host picks.  Looks like they are probably randomly selected listings... This weekend, I saw two "Host Picks" that were listings that people place in their closets saying "Everything below this point is sold," or something to that effect.  So obviously there wasn't a lot of thought put into those picks, or else I'm sure listings like that wouldn't have been chosen.




It always seems the hosts share their own listings to the host pick section so I've stopped browsing through many of them because I either already follow the host or they don't have items that are my sizing or style


----------



## BeenBurned

intrigue said:


> Has anybody reported designer replicas? I have reported several but it doesn't appear as though PM removes the listings!


Is there a way to report? If so, I can't find it. There are more fakes than authentic there. I won't do business with a site that doesn't try to stay honest.


----------



## Lindsay2367

intrigue said:


> Has anybody reported designer replicas? I have reported several but it doesn't appear as though PM removes the listings!



I report fakes all the time, but it doesn't really seem like Poshmark cares about enforcing its own rules at all.  I mean, look at the number of fakes on there, as well as all of the other items that aren't permitted, like cosmetics, video games, phones, diet supplements, etc.  Poshmark either doesn't have enough people to be pulling those listings down, or Poshmark just doesn't care since they're making money on the transaction regardless.


----------



## kenzibray

I think with the report function on the app there must be something like so many people have to report it before they review it or take it down. Because sometimes I will report it and ill see the same listing days later. But sometimes I'll report it and its gone immediately. 

I've also reported entire closets before , people who "take orders" for fake bags and doing paypal transactions and such. I take multiple screen shots of the closet/listings and email them to Poshmark explaining what's happening and most of the time the closet is shut down within a couple of hours.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a way to report? If so, I can't find it. There are more fakes than authentic there. I won't do business with a site that doesn't try to stay honest.



Up on the top right, there's a button with a square and an arrow in it.  If you click that, you can click on the button to report the listing.  It gives you options as to why you're reporting it (i.e. designer replica, item not allowed, etc.).

It really does make the site seem sketchy when there are so many people on there unabashedly selling fakes.  Not really the type of people I like dealing with (or trust dealing with).


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Up on the top right, there's a button with a square and an arrow in it.  If you click that, you can click on the button to report the listing.  It gives you options as to why you're reporting it (i.e. designer replica, item not allowed, etc.).
> 
> It really does make the site seem sketchy when there are so many people on there unabashedly selling fakes.  Not really the type of people I like dealing with (or trust dealing with).


Thanks. Do those of you who have had communications with Poshmark think that if PM sees threads of this type and the negative comments they might look into cleaning up the site and improving their reputation?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just discovered PoshMark and I love it! I listed several items over the weekend and two of them sold last night. I set my prices a little high because I assumed people would haggle, and I was right. This is such a great way to clean out my closet!


----------



## tokki_x

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. Do those of you who have had communications with Poshmark think that if PM sees threads of this type and the negative comments they might look into cleaning up the site and improving their reputation?


I have seem some sellers list complaints about their authentic stuff being removed as fake so apparently they do act upon it(?) 
I have bought a few items through their system, the customer service is actually surprisingly good. one item came slightly defective, they were really diligent and solved my issue within hours through email. I like how they keep the money from the seller until 3 days after the item is delivered wether you are new or not 
For sellers, their fee is like 20% so its not a place to go to sell expensive stuff, but I was able to buy some stuff for steal prices!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I'm not sure if this has already been asked on here, but is it okay to print up the shipping label today and then mail the package tomorrow?  The ship date on the prepaid label says today's date, but, seeing as how it's almost 11pm here, I'm obviously not mailing it today.  Is it okay to drop it off tomorrow morning or do I need to reprint the labels tomorrow?


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been asked on here, but is it okay to print up the shipping label today and then mail the package tomorrow?  The ship date on the prepaid label says today's date, but, seeing as how it's almost 11pm here, I'm obviously not mailing it today.  Is it okay to drop it off tomorrow morning or do I need to reprint the labels tomorrow?



You can ship tmrw. The post office doesn't like it but it'll still be delivered. I get home really late at night after the PO is closed and usually have to ship the following night so the date is off


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been asked on here, but is it okay to print up the shipping label today and then mail the package tomorrow?  The ship date on the prepaid label says today's date, but, seeing as how it's almost 11pm here, I'm obviously not mailing it today.  Is it okay to drop it off tomorrow morning or do I need to reprint the labels tomorrow?


For future reference, you can change the date of the shipping label for up to 3 days in advance. There's a dropdown box to choose the shipping date:


----------



## Lindsay2367

intrigue said:


> You can ship tmrw. The post office doesn't like it but it'll still be delivered. I get home really late at night after the PO is closed and usually have to ship the following night so the date is off





BeenBurned said:


> For future reference, you can change the date of the shipping label for up to 3 days in advance. There's a dropdown box to choose the shipping date:



Thank you both!  And, just for future reference, if I've already printed a label with today's date, can I reprint a label with a future date, if I can't mail it today, or can you only print the label once?


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Thank you both!  And, just for future reference, if I've already printed a label with today's date, can I reprint a label with a future date, if I can't mail it today, or can you only print the label once?


You can *reprint* but it will have the same date. If you want to (and I wouldn't do it), you can *void* a label for up to 48 hours and just make a new label with a new date. The voided label credit will go back to your PP account in 15 days. (USPS waits to issue the refund because they want to make sure that the voided label wasn't used.

It's not a big deal to send an item tomorrow with today's date or even yesterday's date. Understand that even if you mailed it today after the post office closed, they wouldn't pick up the mail until tomorrow. thus the date on the label wouldn't be correct. 

They don't make a big deal about it at all. While they prefer that items be mailed within a day or so of the shipping date, they won't refuse the package if you wait longer.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> You can *reprint* but it will have the same date. If you want to (and I wouldn't do it), you can *void* a label for up to 48 hours and just make a new label with a new date. The voided label credit will go back to your PP account in 15 days. (USPS waits to issue the refund because they want to make sure that the voided label wasn't used.
> 
> It's not a big deal to send an item tomorrow with today's date or even yesterday's date. Understand that even if you mailed it today after the post office closed, they wouldn't pick up the mail until tomorrow. thus the date on the label wouldn't be correct.
> 
> They don't make a big deal about it at all. While they prefer that items be mailed within a day or so of the shipping date, they won't refuse the package if you wait longer.



Okay, thanks.  I'll just mail it out in the morning with yesterday's date, and make sure that I choose the correct mailing date from here on out.  If they give me any grief, I'll just explain that I was about to walk out the door to mail the packages when a storm hit and our power went out (which is true).  Hopefully they'll cut me some slack.


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> Thank you both!  And, just for future reference, if I've already printed a label with today's date, can I reprint a label with a future date, if I can't mail it today, or can you only print the label once?



What you can do is click on "sales" in the app then select the sold listing and you can scroll to the bottom where it says "need new shipping label" --- you can also request shipping labels if you're package is over 2lbs to pay for addtl weight...


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> I report fakes all the time, but it doesn't really seem like Poshmark cares about enforcing its own rules at all.  I mean, look at the number of fakes on there, as well as all of the other items that aren't permitted, like cosmetics, video games, phones, diet supplements, etc.  Poshmark either doesn't have enough people to be pulling those listings down, or Poshmark just doesn't care since they're making money on the transaction regardless.



I kind of wish they streamlined their app so when an item is reported as fake, it automatically puts a hold on the listing til they confirm whether it is legit.


----------



## Lindsay2367

intrigue said:


> I kind of wish they streamlined their app so when an item is reported as fake, it automatically puts a hold on the listing til they confirm whether it is legit.



The only problem with this is that you could wrongly (and intentionally) flag other listings that are competing with yours.  But they certainly need something better than the system they currently have.  I am just astonished by the number of people that are selling fakes without shame.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> The only problem with this is that you could wrongly (and intentionally) flag other listings that are competing with yours.  But they certainly need something better than the system they currently have.  I am just astonished by the number of people that are selling fakes without shame.  It's ridiculous.



That's a good point. I could definitely see users taking advantage of that type of flagging system. I just wish PM was more proactive!


----------



## Lindsay2367

intrigue said:


> That's a good point. I could definitely see users taking advantage of that type of flagging system. I just wish PM was more proactive!



Me too.  I would feel much more confortable using the site if the administrators weren't so blasé about members selling fakes.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Ugh.  I had someone last night who made offers on like ten of my listings then asked for a price on a bundle.  I asked her which ones, she gave me a garbled answer, so when I told her I could bundle the four items she was (I think) asking about, poof, she disappeared.  It's just frustrating when people indicate they want to buy, and then disappear.  Especially since I would have given her a good deal on them if she would have bought last night!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Has anyone sold higher-end items on PoshMark? I have several things I want to list but I'm hesitant because I don't want to get scammed.


----------



## intrigue

HermesNewbie said:


> Has anyone sold higher-end items on PoshMark? I have several things I want to list but I'm hesitant because I don't want to get scammed.



I Have been very fortunate and have not personally been scammed.  (Knock on wood) though the volume of stories out there is really nuts! I have sold some high end items or bundles that are several hundred dollars. The one time I had an issue (because the item was lost), it was for a smaller item but PM was extremely helpful and ultimately refunded the buyer and credited the buyer (after following up with the post office) however I do feel that their customer service has severely declined and have had issues communicating with them for other various issues that have come up. I think I have been lucky because my higher end items have been run chased by returning buyers


----------



## GirlieShoppe

intrigue said:


> I Have been very fortunate and have not personally been scammed.  (Knock on wood) though the volume of stories out there is really nuts! I have sold some high end items or bundles that are several hundred dollars. The one time I had an issue (because the item was lost), it was for a smaller item but PM was extremely helpful and ultimately refunded the buyer and credited the buyer (after following up with the post office) however I do feel that their customer service has severely declined and have had issues communicating with them for other various issues that have come up. I think I have been lucky because my higher end items have been run chased by returning buyers


 
Thanks for the info! I'm so afraid of getting scammed, I will probably wait to sell my higher dollar items until I have several sales under my belt.


----------



## Pao9

HermesNewbie said:


> Has anyone sold higher-end items on PoshMark? I have several things I want to list but I'm hesitant because I don't want to get scammed.



I sold some high end stuff and haven't had any major issues. I had an issue with an inexpensive item. An IPad case from tumi. The lady said that tumi is made in Italy and not in China! Lol! I just told her to return the item and have her her money back before she even did. People are crazy!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Pao9 said:


> I sold some high end stuff and haven't had any major issues. I had an issue with an inexpensive item. An IPad case from tumi. The lady said that tumi is made in Italy and not in China! Lol! I just told her to return the item and have her her money back before she even did. People are crazy!


 
Yes, people definitely are crazy!


----------



## calipursegal

So far I am not impressed. SO many FAKES and just outright liars!  It's almost like a glorified iOffer in the sense that most things on the site are fake. Plus everyone wants to sell directly through PayPal so I'm not even sure the purpose of the site? Aren't their fees higher than eBay and there is no real feedback system. The offers are ridiculously low, I would only buy with _extreme caution_, I don't think I would sell anything. Oh yeah and 99.9% just want to trade and personally I think trading with a stranger is a big no-no.


----------



## Lindsay2367

calipursegal said:


> So far I am not impressed. SO many FAKES and just outright liars!  It's almost like a glorified iOffer in the sense that most things on the site are fake. Plus everyone wants to sell directly through PayPal so I'm not even sure the purpose of the site? Aren't their fees higher than eBay and there is no real feedback system. The offers are ridiculously low, I would only buy with _extreme caution_, I don't think I would sell anything. Oh yeah and 99.9% just want to trade and personally I think trading with a stranger is a big no-no.



PayPal fees are lower than Poshmark (and lower than eBay), so I can see why everyone wants to use PayPal.  However, it is not allowed on the site, and if you see people trying to make offers to buy or sell by PayPal, you can report them.  I think that they take paying via PayPal more seriously, as Poshmark doesn't get their fees if the transaction goes through PayPal instead of Poshmark.  I *think* one of the members on here had her account temporarily suspended for a PayPal transaction.  You can use the report feature to report anyone who is using PayPal.  

The number of fakes is crazy, though.  Poshmark really doesn't seem to be too proactive in removing listings.  I think it just cheapens the whole site.


----------



## calipursegal

Lindsay2367 said:


> PayPal fees are lower than Poshmark (and lower than eBay), so I can see why everyone wants to use PayPal.  However, it is not allowed on the site, and if you see people trying to make offers to buy or sell by PayPal, you can report them.  I think that they take paying via PayPal more seriously, as Poshmark doesn't get their fees if the transaction goes through PayPal instead of Poshmark.  I *think* one of the members on here had her account temporarily suspended for a PayPal transaction.  You can use the report feature to report anyone who is using PayPal.
> 
> The number of fakes is crazy, though.  Poshmark really doesn't seem to be too proactive in removing listings.  I think it just cheapens the whole site.


I'm surprised it isn't allowed because almost _everyone_ says they'll sell it for less via paypal. I would be reporting too many people.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I was so excited when I found PoshMark and now I'm really discouraged.  It seems like there are way more sellers than buyers. I have several items listed, but get hardly any offers.  When I do get an offer, it's from someone basically trying to get something as cheaply as possible. I had someone haggle with me on a new higher-end item. I had already lowered the price from $150 to $100 (originally over $300) but she only wanted to pay $20! When I said I couldn't go that low and pointed out the retail price she offered me $30.


----------



## Lindsay2367

HermesNewbie said:


> I was so excited when I found PoshMark and now I'm really discouraged.  It seems like there are way more sellers than buyers. I have several items listed, but get hardly any offers.  When I do get an offer, it's from someone basically trying to get something as cheaply as possible. I had someone haggle with me on a new higher-end item. I had already lowered the price from $150 to $100 (originally over $300) but she only wanted to pay $20! When I said I couldn't go that low and pointed out the retail price she offered me $30.



I'm running into the same problems.  So many sellers, so few buyers, and basically no realistic buyers.  It just seems like it is not a good place to try and sell anything priced over $20.  People offer ridiculously low amounts like they're doing you a favor taking it off your hands for a fraction of the retail price.  No thanks, it's been sitting in my closet for a while and I'm happy to put it right back there or gift it to a friend instead of selling it for peanuts.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm running into the same problems.  So many sellers, so few buyers, and basically no realistic buyers.  It just seems like it is not a good place to try and sell anything priced over $20.  People offer ridiculously low amounts like they're doing you a favor taking it off your hands for a fraction of the retail price.  No thanks, it's been sitting in my closet for a while and I'm happy to put it right back there or gift it to a friend instead of selling it for peanuts.


 
Yep! That's exactly what I did, I deleted that listing and gave it to my sister-in-law!


----------



## kbethtay

I've been using Poshmark for awhile now, and LOVE it! So scared of being scammed though! I have a feedback post where people can see that I am a reliable trader/seller. If someone does scam you, what can be done outside of PM? Can i get the police involved, and if I do can they even do anything?


----------



## JadaStormy

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm running into the same problems.  So many sellers, so few buyers, and *basically no realistic buyers.  I*t just seems like it is not a good place to try and sell anything priced over $20.  *People offer ridiculously low amounts like they're doing you a favor taking it off your hands for a fraction of the retail price.*  No thanks, it's been sitting in my closet for a while and I'm happy to put it right back there or gift it to a friend instead of selling it for peanuts.


I agree! It's really like a garage sale. I also wonder why the sellers don't use eBay. I feel like Poshmark gives them some false sense of security, it's no different than using eBay, but you'll at least have people willing to pay more than $20 on eBay. And you'll avoid the annoyance of people wanting to trade everything in their closet for your LV (or other designer) bag. The trading thing is way out of control, most "buyers" just want to trade for things that are worth way less than your item.


----------



## Lindsay2367

JadaStormy said:


> I agree! It's really like a garage sale. I also wonder why the sellers don't use eBay. I feel like Poshmark gives them some false sense of security, it's no different than using eBay, but you'll at least have people willing to pay more than $20 on eBay. And you'll avoid the annoyance of people wanting to trade everything in their closet for your LV (or other designer) bag. The trading thing is way out of control, most "buyers" just want to trade for things that are worth way less than your item.



Well, some of the people selling on Poshmark (like myself) aren't selling on eBay instead because of the selling limits that eBay imposes.  Since I've never sold anything on eBay, I can only sell ten items per month, including relistings.  Right now, I have over 200 listings on Poshmark, so with eBay's limits, it would take me forever to sell everything (since my assumption is that it would take me a while to build up sales on eBay, since everything won't sell immediately there anyway).  I wish eBay didn't have the limits, although I understand why they do.  Otherwise, I'd probably be selling on eBay instead.  

I just think it's funny how much people haggle.  Someone asked me for a bundle of two dresses yesterday, so I gave her a price of $40.  She tried to offer $32.  I said no.  So she agreed to my original price, for the two dresses and an additional shirt.  Um, sorry, the price I gave you was for the two dresses alone.  Luckily she ended up taking the two dresses for the price, but really, if I won't give you the two dresses at your offer of $32, why would I give you the two dresses plus a shirt that's listed for $25 for $40 for all three?  Silly silly.


----------



## JadaStormy

Lindsay2367 said:


> Well, some of the people selling on Poshmark (like myself) aren't selling on eBay instead because of the selling limits that eBay imposes.  Since I've never sold anything on eBay, I can only sell ten items per month, including relistings.  Right now, I have over 200 listings on Poshmark, so with eBay's limits, it would take me forever to sell everything (since my assumption is that it would take me a while to build up sales on eBay, since everything won't sell immediately there anyway).  I wish eBay didn't have the limits, although I understand why they do.  Otherwise, I'd probably be selling on eBay instead.
> 
> I just think it's funny how much people haggle.  Someone asked me for a bundle of two dresses yesterday, so I gave her a price of $40.  She tried to offer $32.  I said no.  So she agreed to my original price, for the two dresses and an additional shirt.  Um, sorry, the price I gave you was for the two dresses alone.  Luckily she ended up taking the two dresses for the price, but really, if I won't give you the two dresses at your offer of $32, why would I give you the two dresses plus a shirt that's listed for $25 for $40 for all three?  Silly silly.


 
I completely forgot about the selling limits! Well that makes sense then. Bonanza is a great site too and I don't think they have limits, but it can take forever to sell your item. 

I noticed that hagglers (on any site) get you to give them your lowest price and then offer you something_ below it._


----------



## GirlieShoppe

JadaStormy said:


> I agree! It's really like a garage sale. I also wonder why the sellers don't use eBay. I feel like Poshmark gives them some false sense of security, it's no different than using eBay, but you'll at least have people willing to pay more than $20 on eBay. And you'll avoid the annoyance of people wanting to trade everything in their closet for your LV (or other designer) bag. The trading thing is way out of control, most "buyers" just want to trade for things that are worth way less than your item.


 
I've found that clothing, shoes, and other fashion items don't sell well for me on eBay, which is why I started selling on Poshmark. Right now I'm only selling books on eBay and they're selling pretty well. I did recently sell a dress for a good price, but that was after relisting it 5-6 times.


----------



## JadaStormy

HermesNewbie said:


> I've found that clothing, shoes, and other fashion items don't sell well for me on eBay, which is why I started selling on Poshmark. Right now I'm only selling books on eBay and they're selling pretty well. I did recently sell a dress for a good price, but that was after relisting it 5-6 times.



Yeah I should clarify that I'm usually only selling handbags on eBay and not very often. So now I see the value of Poshmark if you are selling clothing and etc. Particularly if you have lots of those items and can bundle them for one buyer.


----------



## MissMarion

The problem with selling NICE items on PM is that you have to price so high in order to get a decent return after their 20% commission. The math works against you for higher value items.  Conversely, really low priced items are not a good value for the buyer because of the shipping (unless they bundle a lot).  So you really have to find the sweet spot where the price is a win-win for both parties.


----------



## kenzibray

I will never get used to the low balling! 

I have a designer wallet listed and yes it has a small flaw that is clearly noted in the listing but isn't terrible. So sure I'm willing to flex some since its not in pristine condition. But not almost $300 off of my asking price!!! Why do people even try at that point? If you can't afford somewhere near what it's listed for , don't waste my time... I'm a reasonable seller and like to give good deals as much as I like finding them. But please be realistic.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kenzibray said:


> I will never get used to the low balling!
> 
> I have a designer wallet listed and yes it has a small flaw that is clearly noted in the listing but isn't terrible. So sure I'm willing to flex some since its not in pristine condition. But not almost $300 off of my asking price!!! Why do people even try at that point? If you can't afford somewhere near what it's listed for , don't waste my time... I'm a reasonable seller and like to give good deals as much as I like finding them. But please be realistic.



Totally agree!!  I dislike it when people tell me to make a bundle listing and then say they get paid in a week!  LOL!  No more holds for me!


----------



## restricter

HeartMyMJs said:


> Totally agree!!  I dislike it when people tell me to make a bundle listing and then say they get paid in a week!  LOL!  No more holds for me!



At least they tell you.  I keep getting requests and then POOF, vanishing buyer.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

restricter said:


> At least they tell you.  I keep getting requests and then POOF, vanishing buyer.



Same here.  After the one week I ask them and POOF here too.  LOL.


----------



## kenzibray

HeartMyMJs said:


> Totally agree!!  I dislike it when people tell me to make a bundle listing and then say they get paid in a week!  LOL!  No more holds for me!



Yea I do 24 hour holds tops. Just in case they need to get their payment info together or something. 

I've had people say they want to bundle but then when I give them the bundle price (discounted at that! ) they disappear.


----------



## restricter

kenzibray said:


> Yea I do 24 hour holds tops. Just in case they need to get their payment info together or something.
> 
> I've had people say they want to bundle but then when I give them the bundle price (discounted at that! ) they disappear.



I tried something the last time someone asked for a bundle.  Instead of a round number, like $40, I told them the price was $38.  No bargaining; she took it and ran.  Not sure it'll work again, but maybe it's a good tactic.


----------



## kenzibray

restricter said:


> I tried something the last time someone asked for a bundle.  Instead of a round number, like $40, I told them the price was $38.  No bargaining; she took it and ran.  Not sure it'll work again, but maybe it's a good tactic.



Yea I think mine was like $25. Originally would have been like 30 but I did a percentage off


----------



## Pao9

JadaStormy said:


> I agree! It's really like a garage sale. I also wonder why the sellers don't use eBay. I feel like Poshmark gives them some false sense of security, it's no different than using eBay, but you'll at least have people willing to pay more than $20 on eBay. And you'll avoid the annoyance of people wanting to trade everything in their closet for your LV (or other designer) bag. The trading thing is way out of control, most "buyers" just want to trade for things that are worth way less than your item.



I have to agree with everyone here. Posh has been great for me. In the same time I sold about 90 things on posh and about 20 on ebay. Ebay is a lot more time consuming than posh in terms of posting and creating listings. Ebay will limit the amount of high end items you list. The amount of free listings and things just take forever to sell unless you start at .99c which i did once and regretted!



Lindsay2367 said:


> Well, some of the people selling on Poshmark (like myself) aren't selling on eBay instead because of the selling limits that eBay imposes.  Since I've never sold anything on eBay, I can only sell ten items per month, including relistings.  Right now, I have over 200 listings on Poshmark, so with eBay's limits, it would take me forever to sell everything (since my assumption is that it would take me a while to build up sales on eBay, since everything won't sell immediately there anyway).  I wish eBay didn't have the limits, although I understand why they do.  Otherwise, I'd probably be selling on eBay instead.
> 
> I just think it's funny how much people haggle.  Someone asked me for a bundle of two dresses yesterday, so I gave her a price of $40.  She tried to offer $32.  I said no.  So she agreed to my original price, for the two dresses and an additional shirt.  Um, sorry, the price I gave you was for the two dresses alone.  Luckily she ended up taking the two dresses for the price, but really, if I won't give you the two dresses at your offer of $32, why would I give you the two dresses plus a shirt that's listed for $25 for $40 for all three?  Silly silly.



Good points the haggling has gotten insane!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Totally agree!!  I dislike it when people tell me to make a bundle listing and then say they get paid in a week!  LOL!  No more holds for me!



From what Im hearing lately everyone is getting offers and the person has an excuse like my check didnt clear, I didnt get the money from my posh sales or whatever. I had 3 items that I was holding till today, all 3 disapear, make you lower your listing so now its worth it to just delete and start over. I mean, who are these people! I listed at the top of my page, if you are not willing to buy, dont ask me to lower the price. Also I ask them to email me to discuss price, which weeds out the bad ones which means that 9 out of 10 dont bother to email me!!! ITS DISGUSTING! Sometimes I think they do it on purpose to devalue the listings!!!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> Also I ask them to email me to discuss price, which weeds out the bad ones which means that 9 out of 10 dont bother to email me!!! ITS DISGUSTING! Sometimes I think they do it on purpose to devalue the listings!!!



I ask people to email me to negotiate too, and they almost never do.  I just hate telling someone that I can do a price that is, say, $10 under the list price and then the buyer disappears.  But then the next buyer comes along, and now that they know you would take $10 less, assume that they can negotiate down from there even more.  But asking people to email really does weed out the buyer who aren't really going to buy.


----------



## treschicas

I saw someone on another thread mention purchasing an RM handbag off of poshmark...how does it work exactly?  When I looked it up it looked like I had to log in to my facebook account to purchase something from someone. Can anyone give me some insight on this? Thanks.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I hope this helps!

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202.html


----------



## intrigue

MissMarion said:


> The problem with selling NICE items on PM is that you have to price so high in order to get a decent return after their 20% commission. The math works against you for higher value items.  Conversely, really low priced items are not a good value for the buyer because of the shipping (unless they bundle a lot).  So you really have to find the sweet spot where the price is a win-win for both parties.



I'm in agreement with you, I sometimes price items higher to account for the 20% fee...though I also list in eBay, you run into selling limits but with my bags or designer items, I generally list on eBay as well and hope interested parties will search for my items on eBay as well...PM has been a great platform for me to sell designer clothing that I would otherwise have donated. 

I also ran into a comment somewhere where a user acct was basically suspended because they included a blurb in their listing that included the eBay item# of their items....has anybody else heard or experienced this? I mean I could understand why PM wouldn't condone that since they would lose the opportunity to cash in on the 20%.


----------



## kenzibray

intrigue said:


> I'm in agreement with you, I sometimes price items higher to account for the 20% fee...though I also list in eBay, you run into selling limits but with my bags or designer items, I generally list on eBay as well and hope interested parties will search for my items on eBay as well...PM has been a great platform for me to sell designer clothing that I would otherwise have donated.
> 
> I also ran into a comment somewhere where a user acct was basically suspended because they included a blurb in their listing that included the eBay item# of their items....has anybody else heard or experienced this? I mean I could understand why PM wouldn't condone that since they would lose the opportunity to cash in on the 20%.



I also list my items on eBay as well. At least my bigger ticket items like bags and such. I think most people do. I always do my research before buying something and check out the various platforms for the best deal so yes, sometimes I've stumbled across the same item. 

I also had someone notice my same pictures on bonanza, PM'ed me to make sure i was the same seller and ended up buying through there.


----------



## intrigue

HeartMyMJs said:


> Totally agree!!  I dislike it when people tell me to make a bundle listing and then say they get paid in a week!  LOL!  No more holds for me!



I've stopped holding as well....the last person asked me to hold til the 1st of the month. (It was still like the 5th of the prior month so she wanted me to hold over three wks!)


----------



## intrigue

I currently have somebody leaving comments on a dozen listings offering half (or less) of the list price....I don't think she will end up buying anything but she's all over the place making offers....I finally left her a comment that i can discount a bundle once she decides what items she wants ( no reply yet....possible someone who will vanish?)


----------



## Lindsay2367

intrigue said:


> I currently have somebody leaving comments on a dozen listings offering half (or less) of the list price....I don't think she will end up buying anything but she's all over the place making offers....I finally left her a comment that i can discount a bundle once she decides what items she wants ( no reply yet....possible someone who will vanish?)



This is what happened to me the other day.  I had someone comment on a bunch of listings and ask for a price for a bundle.  I asked her which items, and then poof!  She vanished.  This is why I think I am going to have people email me regarding bundles and offers from now on, since so few actually are interested in buying.


----------



## Lindsay2367

The other thing I am getting really tired of is seeing everyone's sob stories about why they need to sell everything and why they desperately need people to buy.  "Everything must go because [insert sob story here] so don't be afraid to make an offer!"  I'm sure some of it is true, but this must be the most sickly, unlucky bunch of people if not.  Everyone's family member is sick, dog is sick, etc.  It just seems so disingenious and makes me not want to buy from them, since I doubt their honesty right off the bat.


----------



## kix55

Lindsay2367 said:


> The other thing I am getting really tired of is seeing everyone's sob stories about why they need to sell everything and why they desperately need people to buy.  "Everything must go because [insert sob story here] so don't be afraid to make an offer!"  I'm sure some of it is true, but this must be the most sickly, unlucky bunch of people if not.  Everyone's family member is sick, dog is sick, etc.  It just seems so disingenious and makes me not want to buy from them, since I doubt their honesty right off the bat.



hahah i couldn't agree with you more! the personal sob stories are a real turnoff, and if the item is what someone is looking for, it will eventually sell itself! I usually turn away from a listing once I see a sob story on it.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I just saw someone on Poshmark advertising a replica Louis Vuitton Multicolor Alma for $1,000.  A REPLICA.  Who on the world would pay that much for a bad fake?!?


----------



## Lindsay2367

I was bored this afternoon and started reporting fake LV listings on Poshmark.  With a few of them, once I reported the listing and tried to click back in to report the user, the listing was gone.  And this was immediately after I reported the listing.  So it really must be a certain number of times that a listing has been reported before it gets pulled.  So I guess at least there is some hope in getting rid of the ridiculous number of fakes!  Report away, folks!


----------



## Louise26

Lindsay2367 said:


> I just saw someone on Poshmark advertising a replica Louis Vuitton Multicolor Alma for $1,000.  A REPLICA.  Who on the world would pay that much for a bad fake?!?


 
THIS is what I'm afraid of. I haven't seen many items from Poshmark authenticated on the forum that were actually real. I may wait to check it out until they get better at policing their listings.


----------



## Lindsay2367

blackbeltshoppr said:


> THIS is what I'm afraid of. I haven't seen many items from Poshmark authenticated on the forum that were actually real. I may wait to check it out until they get better at policing their listings.



The worst part was that she was advertising it as a replica!  I reported it, and when I went back later to report her (as a user), the listing had been pulled.  That's just crazy!  I don't care how "good" a replica is... isn't not worth anything at all, let alone $1K!


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> I just saw someone on Poshmark advertising a replica Louis Vuitton Multicolor Alma for $1,000.  A REPLICA.  Who on the world would pay that much for a bad fake?!?



I've seen some terrible fakes that have sold! I sometimes feel sorry for the buyer because I've seen instances where the seller pulls the "not sure of auth because it was a gift" line. That always makes me mad!

Last week someone had a TERRIBLE fake tory burch bag for $500 and someone wanted to trade what appeared to be an authentic vintage LV bag....I couldn't help leaving a comment that the tory was fake and when I checked back later the listing was gone. Though I suspected the seller removed it after seeing me comment?


----------



## Lindsay2367

I think one of the worst things is that people just don't seem to get that you can't sell fakes, whether you disclose it or not.  I've seen people remark that, as long as they state that it's a replica, it's okay for them to sell it.  Nope, it's illegal either way.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I saw a banner that said that "Posh Love Days" will be starting soon.  I wonder what that is.  Maybe Posh will give you a code to use for a discount where they pay the difference between the discount amount and the price the seller has set (so the seller doesn't lose out on any money).  Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Sjensen

im waiting to get a beautiful Parker blouse i paid $25. I bought some cute authentic Chanel sunglasses that ended up coming from a lady who lives in my hometown and works at the nordstrom i go to on my lunch break!! LOL If we would have known we could have saved the shipping and the 20% fee and just met up.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

chanelish said:


> I've been on both Tradesy and Poshmark for about 6 months. I've found that Tradesy tends to work better at selling my nicer/designer items (for example I've sold Lacoste shoes and high-end perfume on Tradesy) whereas Poshmark is good for cheap items (sold iphone cases, soap sets, and mid-tier flats there). I think its because Poshmark girls seem to be a lot younger and have less money. They both work well depending on what you want to sell. I prefer the Tradesy shipping kit and low commission tho
> 
> Anyhow, if you have any Chanel to sell, the next two days look like good days to add them on Tradesy since they're having a sale. This is one thing Tradesy does really well, they put stuff on sale and when its purchased you get your original list price and Tradesy eats the discount. Nowwww about that black Chanel 2.55 i've been wanting


 
Thanks so much for the info! I haven't heard of Tradesy but I am going to check it out!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I wanted to ask people's opinion regarding selling pants.  Right now, I don't have any of the pants listed with photos of how the pants fit (mostly because I'm selling pants that don't fit me anymore).  I noticed a lot of people use stock photos online, so my question is twofold:  1) Does including a stock photo like this help to see the pants since people can see how they fit, or do people buying jeans already have an idea of how they fit; and 2) Is this a violation of any rules regarding using a photo from, say, Revolve Clothing?  I'm not talking about using a brand's logo, which obviously is blatant copyright infringement, but just adding a photo I found online that shows the fit.


----------



## Sjensen

chanelish said:


> Glad to help a girl out! These have been so awesome for finding loving homes for some of my extras and setting me up to adopt a beautiful chanel 2.55


THIS is exactly what I am doing too. Selling to save for a Chanel flap!! Good luck to you!! 

Its kind of crazy how addicted to Poshmark I am because now when I'm looking at clothes online i want to share it like you do on Poshmark!! OY!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> I wanted to ask people's opinion regarding selling pants.  Right now, I don't have any of the pants listed with photos of how the pants fit (mostly because I'm selling pants that don't fit me anymore).  I noticed a lot of people use stock photos online, so my question is twofold:  1) Does including a stock photo like this help to see the pants since people can see how they fit, or do people buying jeans already have an idea of how they fit; and 2) Is this a violation of any rules regarding using a photo from, say, Revolve Clothing?*  I'm not talking about using a brand's logo, which obviously is blatant copyright infringement, but just adding a photo I found online that shows the fit.*


It's not just copyright infringement if you use the brand's logo but also if you use the work belonging to another seller. 

Keep in mind that the internet will pull up ebay listings, Bonz listings, images from posts made here on TPF or any other public forum, etc. Those images belong to the person who took the picture and using the pics without the rights owner's permission is still infringement.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> It's not just copyright infringement if you use the brand's logo but also if you use the work belonging to another seller.
> 
> Keep in mind that the internet will pull up ebay listings, Bonz listings, images from posts made here on TPF or any other public forum, etc. Those images belong to the person who took the picture and using the pics without the rights owner's permission is still infringement.



Okay, that's what I thought.  That's why I've refrained from doing that so far.  I'm surprised at the number of people who do that on Poshmark.  There is one seller in particular that not only posts the brand logo in her photos, but also posts numerous stock photos in every single one of her listings.  Well, actually, I guess I'm not surprised PM doesn't care... I mean, they don't do anything about the fakes, so why would they care about copyright infringement?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I would not consider it IP infringement unless the images are protected by IP rights, we are talking about ownership.  I would use a stock pic and disclose its a stock pic that is shown to buyer the fit of an item followed by your own pictures.   Blogs use stock pics all the time and disclose it.


----------



## Lindsay2367

gottaluvmybags said:


> I would not consider it IP infringement unless the images are protected by IP rights, we are talking about ownership.  I would use a stock pic and disclose its a stock pic that is shown to buyer the fit of an item followed by your own pictures.   Blogs use stock pics all the time and disclose it.



I guess what worries me is that places like Shopbop, for example, specifically state on their website that the photos on the site are protected by copyright law and they do not grant people the right to use their photos without permission.  I don't know much about copyright and IP law, but I would think it would not be permissible to use those photos without getting permission first.  I just don't want to get in trouble for violating copyright laws just to sell a pair of pants.    I guess I will just play it on the safe side and only use my own photos.  

But, on another point, does seeing a full length shot of pants help?  It just seems like you can barely see the pants other than the basic outline, but maybe that is helpful for people?  I just wish PM allowed for more photos instead of having to use PicStitch or something since the photos come out so small.


----------



## sparksfly

What are your thoughts on using PayPal instead of buying through pm? I've never bought anything using pp on pm but there's a dress I really want and the seller wants to sell it using pp. 

Is there a way to get scammed using pp? Like you paying but them never shipping the item?


----------



## Lindsay2367

sparksfly said:


> What are your thoughts on using PayPal instead of buying through pm? I've never bought anything using pp on pm but there's a dress I really want and the seller wants to sell it using pp.
> 
> Is there a way to get scammed using pp? Like you paying but them never shipping the item?



Well, first, you are not allowed to purchase through PayPal when using Poshmark.  It can get you banned or suspended from using Poshmark.  I wouldn't use it for this reason alone.  

I'm only selling on Poshmark right now, but I don't want to use PayPal, because I think it leaves you open to having buyer essentially "rent" whatever item they buy, since they can file a chargeback.  With Poshmark, they only have the three days to decide if there is an issue, and then they don't have any recourse against the seller (if they file a chargeback, that will go against Poshmark, since the buyer paid Poshmark, not the seller individually).  

I'm sure someone else can chime in with the ways you can get scammed as a buyer through PayPal.  The only thing I know right off the bat is that some sellers ask the buyer to mark their payment as a gift so the seller doesn't have to pay the PayPal fees.  That leaves you with no protection, so if they send you a box of rocks, I don't think you have much recourse.  But, if you look around the eBay forum, you'll see that, pretty much as a rule, no one advises going outside of eBay to buy something from a seller by PayPal instead, because you have far less protection.  I would think the same applies to transactions outside of Poshmark as well.

I guess I'm just of the opinion that, if you're going to use Poshmark, use Poshmark.  Don't use PayPal.  I'm not saying that this transaction was your suggestion, but sellers who continue to circumvent the Poshmark system and use PayPal really irritate me, because it punishes those of us sellers that follow the rules and don't use PayPal (since sellers can sell for less on PayPal without Poshmark's 20% commission).


----------



## Lindsay2367

*Sparksfly*, I just wanted to say that my annoyance with sellers using PayPal is not directed at you.  In rereading my post, it came across as a little hostile toward you, and that's certainly not what I meant.  I'm just very much a by-the-rules type of person, so when others are breaking the rules and it is affecting me, it irritates me.  I'm just really irritated with Poshmark and it's lack of following either the law or it's own rules, so I wasn't meaning to take it out on you.


----------



## Pao9

I just had someone purchase my ad with sales posting for $0! Lol!!! People are weird!


----------



## sparksfly

Lindsay2367 said:


> *Sparksfly*, I just wanted to say that my annoyance with sellers using PayPal is not directed at you.  In rereading my post, it came across as a little hostile toward you, and that's certainly not what I meant.  I'm just very much a by-the-rules type of person, so when others are breaking the rules and it is affecting me, it irritates me.  I'm just really irritated with Poshmark and it's lack of following either the law or it's own rules, so I wasn't meaning to take it out on you.



No I understand. I don't want to use PayPal but I love the dress and she suggested it. 

I'll probably end up telling her its either pm or I'm not buying it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Pao9 said:


> I just had someone purchase my ad with sales posting for $0! Lol!!! People are weird!


 
LOL!


----------



## perfecto

I signed up a long time ago but never posted anything since most of it looked like high end items only.  I finally got around to posting some of my low end things that I want to get rid of and haven't had any interest, lol!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I just saw a seller (who has a lot of items and frequently shares them) post that Poshmark blocked her IP address because she shared her items too much.  What the heck does that mean?  I thought you were supposed to share you listings and others' listings.  Now I'm worried since I have a lot of listings and share them sometimes...I certainly don't want to get banned for doing so.  Has anyone else heard of something like this happening?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Sorry if its been answered...but is PM still only Iphone??


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Wanted to update on posh. Ive sold a few things, so far one sale went great, the other two are in progress. Get a lot of shares, likes, few comments other than those asking for trades. Lots of buyers disappear after making offers. Its not amazing but in addition to my other sites I'm using and local consignment i could see it being okay. Do have to agree the amount of fakes bugs me, but at least most people admit when its "inspired". I don't do PayPal, seems too risky. I like having it on my phone and being able to upload photos directly.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Sorry if its been answered...but is PM still only Iphone??



As far as I've seen yes. You can browse online but only upload and edit listings on the iPhone. They keep saying they'll change that though!


----------



## Pao9

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Sorry if its been answered...but is PM still only Iphone??



iPad too!


----------



## Narflyrem

Lindsay2367 said:


> I just saw a seller (who has a lot of items and frequently shares them) post that Poshmark blocked her IP address because she shared her items too much.  What the heck does that mean?  I thought you were supposed to share you listings and others' listings.  Now I'm worried since I have a lot of listings and share them sometimes...I certainly don't want to get banned for doing so.  Has anyone else heard of something like this happening?


This is the first time I have heard of such a reason for getting blocked. Likely the seller was blockef for breaking another rule like selling replicas and did not want to admit it.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Narflyrem said:


> This is the first time I have heard of such a reason for getting blocked. Likely the seller was blockef for breaking another rule like selling replicas and did not want to admit it.



Yeah, I noticed she had a few PayPal transactions, and she was one of the ones that probably could get in trouble for copyright infringement.  Maybe it was one of those two things.  I just can't imagine that Poshmark would block someone for sharing their listings, since that doesn't make any business sense for them.


----------



## mauishopgirl

On the why poshmark and not ebay question. I've had much more success selling on posh than I ever did on ebay. I think it's because there is the ability for me to share my items, meet potential buyers and upload a good cover shot to make my listing look more interesting. It's just easier to get your listing out there to potential interested buyers. I think posh is way more fun too, I really enjoy some of the more creatively written descriptions, great cover shots and chatting with some of the ladies. There's a fair amount of *****iness and opportunistic behavior too but that's ok, to each her own. I enjoy browsing on posh, cant say that really about ebay.

I do use retail stock photos from time to time but I only use a photo in which someone is wearing my exact item. Most retailers are ok btw with bloggers using their photos with a link back to their site but yeah I agree on poshmark may be different. I'd also watch out on some of the modeling/stock shots if you're a potential buyer, I know one jeans seller in general has a ton of shots which aren't the exact jeans/cargo pants she is selling. She'll find something with a similar fit to hers and use that as her cover shot. She will say this shot is just to show fit but I don't think it's clear enough, I think you need to straight out directly say it's not the same style/brand of pants. I noticed on a listing with an AG skinny cargo, the cover shot was actually a JBrand skinny cargo. I could recognize it right away because I have a couple pairs of the JBrand.


----------



## perfecto

Does anyone have any tips on how to get people interested in items?


----------



## MahoganyQT

perfecto said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get people interested in items?


Share items at parties that fit the theme of your item, follow people with similar taste.  Share their items and they usually will return the favor.


----------



## pinay_pie

I had high hopes for Poshmark but ever since I started listing & checking out other closets, I'm starting to sort of feel out of placed. I don't think I'll ever sell anything on there. Too many people expecting to buy really good **** for almost to nothing.


----------



## perfecto

^ I feel out of place too but I'm listing Forever 21 type clothing.  I've been having more success on eBay but they limit sales to 10 per month!


----------



## pinay_pie

"Really? I feel like its been easier to sell F21 type stuff on Poshmark but for my designer goods I use Tradesy. Poshmark feels younger, like its a bunch of college girls who can't spend more than $30. Whatevs though, both are waaay easier and more fun than ebay and theyre so fast to add features people clearly need"

This is what I meant by being out of place & having hopes for PM, I wasn't expecting low end stuff. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I love F21 too but I wouldn't have thought twice about selling a bunch of stuff for $10. I'd rather sell really high priced stuff which is what I'm doing but no one is responding to any of them except one or two people.


----------



## Lindsay2367

chanelish said:


> Really? I feel like its been easier to sell F21 type stuff on Poshmark but for my designer goods I use Tradesy. Poshmark feels younger, like its a bunch of college girls who can't spend more than $30. Whatevs though, both are waaay easier and more fun than ebay and theyre so fast to add features people clearly need



This has been my experience too.  I feel like most people only have a very limited amount of money and try and get what they can for it.  It seem like, although a lot of people try to get higher priced items for a steal, that usually doesn't work and then they end up buying more of the lower priced items.  I have trouble selling anything over $50.  I actually copied my listings over to Tradesy in hopes that the higher priced items might get more traction over there.

I agree in that I think the average age of the Poshmark buyer is probably college aged, or mid-20s at the oldest.


----------



## Lindsay2367

weetzie_bat said:


> This is what I meant by being out of place & having hopes for PM, I wasn't expecting low end stuff. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I love F21 too but I wouldn't have thought twice about selling a bunch of stuff for $10. I'd rather sell really high priced stuff which is what I'm doing but no one is responding to any of them except one or two people.



I think that part of the problem with selling items from someplace like Forever 21 is that there doesn't seem to be much of a resale market for it, in that it is already inexpensive, and that (at least in my opinion) the quality isn't that great.  I just have a hard time thinking that there are going to be a lot of people who would pay $10 for a F21 shirt, especially since, with shipping, the cost would be $17.99.  I had a few lower priced items in my closet but I've stopped promoting them and am going to pull them down, since I don't think they'd ever sell.

I think Poshmark is best for mid-range items.  That way the seller doesn't get screwed (through Poshmark's commissions) and the buyer doesn't get screwed (through Poshmark's shipping charges).  The items I've had most luck selling were in the $30-$40 range.


----------



## pinay_pie

Lindsay2367 said:


> I think that part of the problem with selling items from someplace like Forever 21 is that there doesn't seem to be much of a resale market for it, in that it is already inexpensive, and that (at least in my opinion) the quality isn't that great.  I just have a hard time thinking that there are going to be a lot of people who would pay $10 for a F21 shirt, especially since, with shipping, the cost would be $17.99.  I had a few lower priced items in my closet but I've stopped promoting them and am going to pull them down, since I don't think they'd ever sell.
> 
> I think Poshmark is best for mid-range items.  That way the seller doesn't get screwed (through Poshmark's commissions) and the buyer doesn't get screwed (through Poshmark's shipping charges).  The items I've had most luck selling were in the $30-$40 range.


That's what exactly what I'm learning about PM. So I stopped following people as I'm not there to buy or even trade. It sucks cause eBay buyers are lowballers as well on top of the fees eBay itself charges. And the one consignment shop I brought my stuff in never paid me back!


----------



## Lindsay2367

weetzie_bat said:


> That's what exactly what I'm learning about PM. So I stopped following people as I'm not there to buy or even trade. It sucks cause eBay buyers are lowballers as well on top of the fees eBay itself charges. And the one consignment shop I brought my stuff in never paid me back!



I follow people even though I don't plan on buying anything from them because every so often, I will go into the people I am following and share stuff of theirs in hopes that they will share something in return.  I guess you don't need to be following them to do that, but it does help to look through my followers and remember who returned shares before so I can share some of their listings again and hope they share more of mine.


----------



## pinay_pie

You mentioned Tradesy in one of your previous posts, what's that like? I'm actually starting to consider other places to use to sell my stuff I have on both PM & eBay. Thanks!


----------



## Lindsay2367

weetzie_bat said:


> You mentioned Tradesy in one of your previous posts, what's that like? I'm actually starting to consider other places to use to sell my stuff I have on both PM & eBay. Thanks!



It's a site that is similar to Poshmark, except, to me, it is more like an e-commerce store, in that you don't promote your listings through parties, etc.  You just list your items and then hope they sell.  The nice thing about Tradesy is that their commission is lower than Poshmark (Tradesy is only 9%), and, if there are issues with returns, Tradesy accepts the return so it doesn't go back to the seller.  I think a lot of people sell their higher-end designer items there due to the lower commissions.


----------



## pinay_pie

Lindsay2367 said:


> It's a site that is similar to Poshmark, except, to me, it is more like an e-commerce store, in that you don't promote your listings through parties, etc.  You just list your items and then hope they sell.  The nice thing about Tradesy is that their commission is lower than Poshmark (Tradesy is only 9%), and, if there are issues with returns, Tradesy accepts the return so it doesn't go back to the seller.  I think a lot of people sell their higher-end designer items there due to the lower commissions.



Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## mauishopgirl

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Sorry if its been answered...but is PM still only Iphone??


 You can only upload and edit a listing on an iPhone or iPad but you can signup, browse and purchase from the online site. They are supposedly working on an adroid app.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Wow, I just looked at a listing called "The Authenticators" in someone's closet, and some of these so-called "experts" don't know what they're talking about.  There is a girl on there talking about True Religion jeans, and telling people what to look for since she used to work there and owns TR jeans.  What she is saying is just not right.  At all.  I bought all my jeans from either Revolve, Shobop, or True Religion, and NONE of my jeans have the details that "authentic" jeans have, according to her.  

If Poshmark doesn't pull that listing and lets these uneducated people falsely accuse others of selling fakes, I think I'm going to pull my listings off and will just sell them gradually on eBay.  This site is really getting to be a joke.

And just as an FYI, my listings weren't mentioned or anything, I just think allowing these people to call themselves experts and advise other buyers when they don't know what they're talking about is damaging to everyone on the site.


----------



## mauishopgirl

perfecto said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get people interested in items?


 
I'm fairly new too but am pretty happy with my sales so far and also like to buy on Posh. Here's my 2 cents:

- Put some effort into the cover shot, even if you don't want to do a modeling shot, you can still make the item look as pretty as possible. Make sure it's pressed and find a good background or show how it can be styled. An attractive cover shot is shared more by others and most host party picks have nice cover shots. Also makes your closet look better when people come by to visit. There are also some great iPhone apps to add text, filters and fun effects to the cover shot.

- List the brand and style name (if relevant) or description in your header. Many poshers use Posh's search function. It's how I find most of my purchases. Poshmark listings also show up in search engines like google. For example, instead of just saying Grey Leather Bag, say "Marc by Marc Jacobs Grey Petal to the Metal Satchel Handbag".

-Get out there! (1) Share your items to posh parties that match the party theme. Browse through other listings in the party and share/like other people's listings that you enjoy. (2) Visit people's closets and if they have an "about me" listing, leave a comment to say hi and introduce yourself. But never ask someone to visit your closet or share for you, that's considered spammy. Just be friendly and show sincere interest in them and the relationships with people will develop organically. (3) Use the search function to find people with similar taste and sizes as you. Visit their closet and follow them if you like their stuff. Share some of their great items.

-List a variety of items in your closet. A shoe, some clothes, maybe a piece of jewelry.

-Create an about me listing. Let people learn a little more about you. 

-Write a good description. Have some fun with it if you feel comfortable writing but also include important info. Include any flaws. Measurements are very helpful in many cases. I won't buy any handbag without measurements and I'm more likely to get tempted if it's already in the description so I don't have ask the seller for it. Fabric is also helpful and fit information as well (runs small, I'm a "x" size and it is relaxed on me).


----------



## pinay_pie

Lindsay2367 said:


> Wow, I just looked at a listing called "The Authenticators" in someone's closet, and some of these so-called "experts" don't know what they're talking about.  There is a girl on there talking about True Religion jeans, and telling people what to look for since she used to work there and owns TR jeans.  What she is saying is just not right.  At all.  I bought all my jeans from either Revolve, Shobop, or True Religion, and NONE of my jeans have the details that "authentic" jeans have, according to her.
> 
> If Poshmark doesn't pull that listing and lets these uneducated people falsely accuse others of selling fakes, I think I'm going to pull my listings off and will just sell them gradually on eBay.  This site is really getting to be a joke.
> 
> And just as an FYI, my listings weren't mentioned or anything, I just think allowing these people to call themselves experts and advise other buyers when they don't know what they're talking about is damaging to everyone on the site.


I think that's what turns me off about PM. A lot of people assume people there are dumb & don't know anything about designer stuff. I mean, if I see a "Chanel" purse being sold for a hundred bucks, I won't even have to ask I know it's fake. But I see people asking, "is it real?" Duh!   

There's just too many fakes on PM, I noticed.


----------



## perfecto

mauishopgirl said:


> I'm fairly new too but am pretty happy with my sales so far and also like to buy on Posh. Here's my 2 cents:
> 
> - Put some effort into the cover shot, even if you don't want to do a modeling shot, you can still make the item look as pretty as possible. Make sure it's pressed and find a good background or show how it can be styled. An attractive cover shot is shared more by others and most host party picks have nice cover shots. Also makes your closet look better when people come by to visit. There are also some great iPhone apps to add text, filters and fun effects to the cover shot.
> 
> - List the brand and style name (if relevant) or description in your header. Many poshers use Posh's search function. It's how I find most of my purchases. Poshmark listings also show up in search engines like google. For example, instead of just saying Grey Leather Bag, say "Marc by Marc Jacobs Grey Petal to the Metal Satchel Handbag".
> 
> -Get out there! (1) Share your items to posh parties that match the party theme. Browse through other listings in the party and share/like other people's listings that you enjoy. (2) Visit people's closets and if they have an "about me" listing, leave a comment to say hi and introduce yourself. But never ask someone to visit your closet or share for you, that's considered spammy. Just be friendly and show sincere interest in them and the relationships with people will develop organically. (3) Use the search function to find people with similar taste and sizes as you. Visit their closet and follow them if you like their stuff. Share some of their great items.
> 
> -List a variety of items in your closet. A shoe, some clothes, maybe a piece of jewelry.
> 
> -Create an about me listing. Let people learn a little more about you.
> 
> -Write a good description. Have some fun with it if you feel comfortable writing but also include important info. Include any flaws. Measurements are very helpful in many cases. I won't buy any handbag without measurements and I'm more likely to get tempted if it's already in the description so I don't have ask the seller for it. Fabric is also helpful and fit information as well (runs small, I'm a "x" size and it is relaxed on me).


Thanks for the tips!  I'm definitely trying to get out there but I feel like my stuff is just not interesting or doesn't fit the taste of other PMers.  Are we allowed to share usernames on here?  What's yours?


----------



## pinay_pie

mauishopgirl said:


> I'm fairly new too but am pretty happy with my sales so far and also like to buy on Posh. Here's my 2 cents:
> 
> - Put some effort into the cover shot, even if you don't want to do a modeling shot, you can still make the item look as pretty as possible. Make sure it's pressed and find a good background or show how it can be styled. An attractive cover shot is shared more by others and most host party picks have nice cover shots. Also makes your closet look better when people come by to visit. There are also some great iPhone apps to add text, filters and fun effects to the cover shot.
> 
> - List the brand and style name (if relevant) or description in your header. Many poshers use Posh's search function. It's how I find most of my purchases. Poshmark listings also show up in search engines like google. For example, instead of just saying Grey Leather Bag, say "Marc by Marc Jacobs Grey Petal to the Metal Satchel Handbag".
> 
> -Get out there! (1) Share your items to posh parties that match the party theme. Browse through other listings in the party and share/like other people's listings that you enjoy. (2) Visit people's closets and if they have an "about me" listing, leave a comment to say hi and introduce yourself. But never ask someone to visit your closet or share for you, that's considered spammy. Just be friendly and show sincere interest in them and the relationships with people will develop organically. (3) Use the search function to find people with similar taste and sizes as you. Visit their closet and follow them if you like their stuff. Share some of their great items.
> 
> -List a variety of items in your closet. A shoe, some clothes, maybe a piece of jewelry.
> 
> -Create an about me listing. Let people learn a little more about you.
> 
> -Write a good description. Have some fun with it if you feel comfortable writing but also include important info. Include any flaws. Measurements are very helpful in many cases. I won't buy any handbag without measurements and I'm more likely to get tempted if it's already in the description so I don't have ask the seller for it. Fabric is also helpful and fit information as well (runs small, I'm a "x" size and it is relaxed on me).


Thanks for the tips. I'm relatively new too, I signed up a long time ago but didn't start listing up until recently. I should make more efforts & stop feeling discouraged that I will never sell anything even though I'm probably right since my listing is a bit on the high end side.


----------



## Lindsay2367

perfecto said:


> Are we allowed to share usernames on here?



No.


----------



## pinay_pie

chanelish said:


> Tradesy is a bit of a higher end buying/selling experience. They do stuff like clean your photo uploads so it looks more like net-a-porter style and provide you a shipping kit when your item sells. As a buyer, they have a really good return policy because for returns you deal with Tradesy rather than the seller - so i've noticed people are actually willing to buy nice bags on Tradesy. When they had their Chanel sale last week, omg, you could see stuff selling out as you were refreshing pages! I've really enjoyed my experience with them so far


Thanks for the info! I'm really gonna take my stuff that aren't getting sold on eBay to Tradesy.


----------



## mauishopgirl

weetzie_bat said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'm relatively new too, I signed up a long time ago but didn't start listing up until recently. I should make more efforts & stop feeling discouraged that I will never sell anything even though I'm probably right since my listing is a bit on the high end side.


 
I forgot to mention I price well too. Many people are pricing just a little less than retail while I go for 50% to 30% on retail unless my item is really new and still in stores. I'm trying to adopt a more minimal lifestyle so I don't wish to hold on to my pieces for four months waiting for the perfect buyer to come along. I try to price what a consignment store would. I sell a mixture of things from a $10 stylemint T to a $100 for a gently used designer shoe to $200 for a leather jacket. I haven't listed any high end bags but I probably won't as I'm keeping the ones I have for now but maybe later. If you have high end stuff you could try mixing in some lower items that still have a nice aesthetic. But there are closets who seem to specialize in high end too.


----------



## mauishopgirl

perfecto said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I'm definitely trying to get out there but I feel like my stuff is just not interesting or doesn't fit the taste of other PMers.  Are we allowed to share usernames on here?  What's yours?


 

No we can't share usernames here. I understand why but yes it would be nice to connect.


----------



## pinay_pie

mauishopgirl said:


> I forgot to mention I price well too. Many people are pricing just a little less than retail while I go for 50% to 30% on retail unless my item is really new and still in stores. I'm trying to adopt a more minimal lifestyle so I don't wish to hold on to my pieces for four months waiting for the perfect buyer to come along. I try to price what a consignment store would. I sell a mixture of things from a $10 stylemint T to a $100 for a gently used designer shoe to $200 for a leather jacket. I haven't listed any high end bags but I probably won't as I'm keeping the ones I have for now but maybe later. If you have high end stuff you could try mixing in some lower items that still have a nice aesthetic. But there are closets who seem to specialize in high end too.


Makes sense. Since I have no idea how mine would price out so I just eyeball it, not too high but not too low either. I made that same mistake on eBay where my prices were so low that I regret them now. 

I wish there's someone who could easily name a price on designer stuff without going through a consignment.


----------



## pinay_pie

mauishopgirl said:


> No we can't share usernames here. I understand why but yes it would be nice to connect.


Yes, it would be nice to know each other's closet. Maybe comment about whether we're pricing too low or too high.


----------



## kenzibray

perfecto said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I'm definitely trying to get out there but I feel like my stuff is just not interesting or doesn't fit the taste of other PMers.  Are we allowed to share usernames on here?  What's yours?



Nope we did that at first not realizing we couldn't and they all got deleted  it would be nice though ..


----------



## intrigue

Hi all! I've been selling on PM for a bit now and agree with the general consensus that majority of users seem to be extremely budget conscious (to put it mildly).,.,in any case I had a difficult time selling high end type items and am now selling on shop-hers.com. The site caters towards luxury items and I've only sold two things there so far but I like it...,when you sell and item, you ship to their HQ where the item is authenticated and once approved, they ship to the buyer. They charge 18% I think. Seller pays shipping. So its comparable to the 20% PM deducts but I feel like the users on shop-hers are more inclined to purchase luxury items if you're looking to purge your closets. It's also less hassle than eBay.


----------



## pinay_pie

intrigue said:


> Hi all! I've been selling on PM for a bit now and agree with the general consensus that majority of users seem to be extremely budget conscious (to put it mildly).,.,in any case I had a difficult time selling high end type items and am now selling on shop-hers.com. The site caters towards luxury items and I've only sold two things there so far but I like it...,when you sell and item, you ship to their HQ where the item is authenticated and once approved, they ship to the buyer. They charge 18% I think. Seller pays shipping. So its comparable to the 20% PM deducts but I feel like the users on shop-hers are more inclined to purchase luxury items if you're looking to purge your closets. It's also less hassle than eBay.


Thanks for the info. I checked it out & looks very promising. Can't wait to use it myself!


----------



## Pao9

mauishopgirl said:


> I'm fairly new too but am pretty happy with my sales so far and also like to buy on Posh. Here's my 2 cents:
> 
> - Put some effort into the cover shot, even if you don't want to do a modeling shot, you can still make the item look as pretty as possible. Make sure it's pressed and find a good background or show how it can be styled. An attractive cover shot is shared more by others and most host party picks have nice cover shots. Also makes your closet look better when people come by to visit. There are also some great iPhone apps to add text, filters and fun effects to the cover shot.
> 
> - List the brand and style name (if relevant) or description in your header. Many poshers use Posh's search function. It's how I find most of my purchases. Poshmark listings also show up in search engines like google. For example, instead of just saying Grey Leather Bag, say "Marc by Marc Jacobs Grey Petal to the Metal Satchel Handbag".
> 
> -Get out there! (1) Share your items to posh parties that match the party theme. Browse through other listings in the party and share/like other people's listings that you enjoy. (2) Visit people's closets and if they have an "about me" listing, leave a comment to say hi and introduce yourself. But never ask someone to visit your closet or share for you, that's considered spammy. Just be friendly and show sincere interest in them and the relationships with people will develop organically. (3) Use the search function to find people with similar taste and sizes as you. Visit their closet and follow them if you like their stuff. Share some of their great items.
> 
> -List a variety of items in your closet. A shoe, some clothes, maybe a piece of jewelry.
> 
> -Create an about me listing. Let people learn a little more about you.
> 
> -Write a good description. Have some fun with it if you feel comfortable writing but also include important info. Include any flaws. Measurements are very helpful in many cases. I won't buy any handbag without measurements and I'm more likely to get tempted if it's already in the description so I don't have ask the seller for it. Fabric is also helpful and fit information as well (runs small, I'm a "x" size and it is relaxed on me).



Hi! I think I'm following you on posh if you name is the same! Ill tag you on there! 
Great advice! 

I couldn't multiquote here but wanted to put in my 2 cents! 
I like posh way better than any other site, sure there are issues but the pros outweighs the cons!
Someone mentioned that posh is for 20 something's but I've sold things to teens, women in their 30's, 40's and beyond! I try to not price anything under $30 because people will lowball and I don't think it's worth a trip to the post office for less, I would rather donate! I saw ripped shorts ( not as in a fashion style ripped) but ripped it all the wrong places selling for a dollar! Is that a joke? 

Also tried tradesy for my very expensive items like Chanel and nada! 

My closet is mostly high end designers prices at forever 21 prices and sometimes it's very hard but with patience things sell. I love shopping the also, I have found some amazing deals so I'm super happy! Trading has been fun so far as well, I haven't had any major issues!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I think I asked this before and no one had an answer, but does anyone know yet what the "Poshmark Love Days" are?


----------



## atlcoach

Lindsay2367 said:


> I think I asked this before and no one had an answer, but does anyone know yet what the "Poshmark Love Days" are?



Mine was a $3 discount off shipping for 2 days.


----------



## Lindsay2367

atlcoach said:


> Mine was a $3 discount off shipping for 2 days.



A $3 discount?  

I was hoping it would be something more than that to encourage sales.


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> A $3 discount?
> 
> I was hoping it would be something more than that to encourage sales.



Yup! It was that for everyone I think! I ended up making a purchase about an hour after the sale was over


----------



## atlcoach

Anyone else notice that shipping labels changed from 2 day to 3 day now?


----------



## IBleedOrange

atlcoach said:


> Anyone else notice that shipping labels changed from 2 day to 3 day now?



Are you sure this isn't based on your location in relation to the seller's?


----------



## atlcoach

IBleedOrange said:


> Are you sure this isn't based on your location in relation to the seller's?



I don't think so. I am in GA and even items I ship to CA arrive in 2 days. This one was only going to Ohio. It is actually printed on the label now 3 day priority mail versus 2 day before. I guess poshmark is saving money by adding the extra day.


----------



## eurasiangirl

atlcoach said:


> Anyone else notice that shipping labels changed from 2 day to 3 day now?


All the labels I've been printing out (today I did 2) have been 2-day Priority shipping still...?


----------



## atlcoach

eurasiangirl said:


> All the labels I've been printing out (today I did 2) have been 2-day Priority shipping still...?



I made a sale today going to NJ and that label says 2 day! Maybe that buyer is in a remote area and that's the reason for the 3 day label.


----------



## MahoganyQT

The only one I got for 3 days was to Alaska!


----------



## kenzibray

MahoganyQT said:


> The only one I got for 3 days was to Alaska!



Same here. The standard priority mail is 2-3 days I think. It's typically 2 unless is really far I think.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Is anyone having problems with their direct deposits?  I have pending transactions since August 9th and it's not in my bank account.  It usually takes 1-2 business days.  I never had problems until now.


----------



## atlcoach

HeartMyMJs said:


> Is anyone having problems with their direct deposits?  I have pending transactions since August 9th and it's not in my bank account.  It usually takes 1-2 business days.  I never had problems until now.



I had one that was supposed to go in today and didn't.


----------



## atlcoach

HeartMyMJs said:


> Is anyone having problems with their direct deposits?  I have pending transactions since August 9th and it's not in my bank account.  It usually takes 1-2 business days.  I never had problems until now.



Have they responded to you? I just emailed them because my deposit wasn't there again today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

atlcoach said:


> Have they responded to you? I just emailed them because my deposit wasn't there again today.


 
Yes, here is what I got today...

"Thank you for your email. Sincere apologies but we were experiencing some direct deposit delays. Please let us know if you dont receive it in 2 more business days. Thanks so much for your patience!"

Happy Poshmarking!


Really??  I have 6 transactions and no deposit yet.  Some are from Aug. 9th!  Not a happy camper!


----------



## atlcoach

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes, here is what I got today...
> 
> "Thank you for your email. Sincere apologies but we were experiencing some direct deposit delays. Please let us know if you dont receive it in 2 more business days. Thanks so much for your patience!"
> 
> Happy Poshmarking!
> 
> 
> Really??  I have 6 transactions and no deposit yet.  Some are from Aug. 9th!  Not a happy camper!



That's not good! They responded to me saying it takes 1-3 business days. Today was the 3rd business day and no deposit. I hope they aren't having financial trouble. I won't let my credits build up to large amounts from now on. I hope you get your money soon!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

atlcoach said:


> That's not good! They responded to me saying it takes 1-3 business days. Today was the 3rd business day and no deposit. I hope they aren't having financial trouble. I won't let my credits build up to large amounts from now on. I hope you get your money soon!



I hope not either!!!  I wished they had a customer service hotline or something.  I have pending transactions and I am afraid to redeem them too!  It is almost 2 weeks!


----------



## shoesgal

Has anyone use to buy things from this app?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Wow, I'm sorry it is taking so long for deposits guys!  If they don't get their act together it will encourage the use plug PP


----------



## Swanky

Please use the big thread in our eBay forum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

gottaluvmybags said:


> Wow, I'm sorry it is taking so long for deposits guys!  If they don't get their act together it will encourage the use plug PP



No deposits yet.  They told me to email them again but no response yet since yesterday.


----------



## atlcoach

HeartMyMJs said:


> No deposits yet.  They told me to email them again but no response yet since yesterday.



I didn't get mine today either. I haven't emailed again. If it isn't there tomorrow morning, I will email again. I wonder if others are having this issue??


----------



## HeartMyMJs

atlcoach said:


> I didn't get mine today either. I haven't emailed again. If it isn't there tomorrow morning, I will email again. I wonder if others are having this issue??



I wonder the same thing too.  I hope someone will chime in.  This is ridiculous.  I might as well delete my listings if this does not improve.


----------



## NikkNak728

Mine aren't showing as well so you guys aren't alone... I only have like 8 listings left I might just go eBay :-/


----------



## atlcoach

HeartMyMJs said:


> I wonder the same thing too.  I hope someone will chime in.  This is ridiculous.  I might as well delete my listings if this does not improve.



Check out the post by markyswifey. Apparently, we are not alone!! Oh and my deposit STILL isn't in my account!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I'm starting to get worried about all these deposits not going through.  I don't have a pending deposit yet, but I should have one coming in in a few days.  I really hope they get this cleared up ASAP, or I'm going to be tempted to put my listings on hold until it's settled.  I certainly don't want to be selling anything if payments to sellers aren't going through.


----------



## wcvintage

The usps shipping labels all say that now based on distance from the seller to the buyer. I really love Poshmark. I've also never had a problem getting a deposit. ? That's concerning. I'll have to see how many days this one takes. The worst I've had is a shipping label not track, so knock on wood...


----------



## arianax

Its a great app! however you get a lot of lowballers and most people just looking for a trade vs to buy  hahaha


----------



## Cici122

Hi, after I read that some of the ladies here did not get their direct deposit in time, I went ahead and requested my money on Wednesday.  I received and email right away that my money should be deposited on Friday 8/23 and I got my money this morning! I just want to share this with everyone that I received my pm money with no problem!!


----------



## atlcoach

Cici122 said:


> Hi, after I read that some of the ladies here did not get their direct deposit in time, I went ahead and requested my money on Wednesday.  I received and email right away that my money should be deposited on Friday 8/23 and I got my money this morning! I just want to share this with everyone that I received my pm money with no problem!!



That's great news! I requested mine last Saturday and got the email saying it would be deposited on Tuesday. When I didn't have it by Friday, I emailed again and was told 1-2 more business days. I hope they have fixed the issue, but it still makes me uneasy. They owe me almost $500. I won't let my balance get that large again.


----------



## jesslovestexas

I requested one on Monday or Tuesday and it showed up today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I finally got them today!!!!  After 16 days of waiting.  Whew!!!!


----------



## mzmir

wrong thread


----------



## bikingotter

I have things listed on both PM and Threadflip.  I think that given the way the site works, unless people are looking for something specific (ie.  Kate Spade, LV etc), then your stuff gets put in the "for sale" bin with possibly thousands of other items.  I haven't sold anything yet, but I have been testing the waters.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Are there any other sellers who really dislike doing bundles?  I know that they're great because you sell more items, but I keep having buyers expect that, not only will I have to pay extra shipping because they bundle is way over the 2lb. limit, but that they also will receive a significant discount.  I had someone today who asked for a bundle, and I told her I would give her 10% off, since I was going to have to pay at least $12 additionally to ship it.  She then asked if I could give her an almost 40% discount instead of the 10% (which was more than $100 less that what I told her I could do the bundle for).    I mean, yes, I'd like to sell these items, and she seems really nice, but come on, I'm not giving these items away for free.  Especially since they've all generated a lot of interest in the past few days.  

I just wish that buyers would be a little bit more reasonable when asking for bundle prices, especially since they're saving (and I'm paying for) the extra shipping charges.  I'm about ready to tell people I'm not doing bundles anymore if I keep getting offers like this.  Is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> Are there any other sellers who really dislike doing bundles?  I know that they're great because you sell more items, but I keep having buyers expect that, not only will I have to pay extra shipping because they bundle is way over the 2lb. limit, but that they also will receive a significant discount.  I had someone today who asked for a bundle, and I told her I would give her 10% off, since I was going to have to pay at least $12 additionally to ship it.  She then asked if I could give her an almost 40% discount instead of the 10% (which was more than $100 less that what I told her I could do the bundle for).    I mean, yes, I'd like to sell these items, and she seems really nice, but come on, I'm not giving these items away for free.  Especially since they've all generated a lot of interest in the past few days.
> 
> I just wish that buyers would be a little bit more reasonable when asking for bundle prices, especially since they're saving (and I'm paying for) the extra shipping charges.  I'm about ready to tell people I'm not doing bundles anymore if I keep getting offers like this.  Is anyone else in the same boat?



Yeah I know what you mean. I usually try to pay through posh. Its always cheaper. Have you done that, hardly it will get to $12. I've have instances that I went 1 pound over and had to pay the difference at the post office. Some don't allow it and I have to go back home and reprint. Others allow but it will be something like 5 pounds. If I print a label for an extra pound through posh its $1.99. Didnt know if you were aware so just wanted to put that out there. As far as the discounts, I try to take 10%-15%, depends on how many items are on the bundle. 



bikingotter said:


> I have things listed on both PM and Threadflip.  I think that given the way the site works, unless people are looking for something specific (ie.  Kate Spade, LV etc), then your stuff gets put in the "for sale" bin with possibly thousands of other items.  I haven't sold anything yet, but I have been testing the waters.  We'll see how it goes.



How good is threadflip. Im on ebay, Posh and tradesy. So far Posh is the best, then Ebay and tradesy I havent sold anything yet. How would Threadflip compare? is it worth it? sorry for all the questions.!!!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I usually try to pay through posh. Its always cheaper. Have you done that, hardly it will get to $12. I've have instances that I went 1 pound over and had to pay the difference at the post office. Some don't allow it and I have to go back home and reprint. Others allow but it will be something like 5 pounds. If I print a label for an extra pound through posh its $1.99. Didnt know if you were aware so just wanted to put that out there. As far as the discounts, I try to take 10%-15%, depends on how many items are on the bundle.



I'm talking about paying for the extra shipping through Poshmark.  The bundle that I weighed today was almost 8lbs., which means that I have to pay for 6lbs. extra in postage, which, through Poshmark, is $12 ($1.99 per pound over 2lbs.).  That's why I'm saying that I don't see an incentive to do bundles through Poshmark, since I not only have to pay for extra shipping (while the buyer saves shipping by only paying once through the combined listing), but that the buyer also wants a huge discount for bundling in addition to the savings on the shipping.  Although I'm technically selling more items, I'm selling them at way less of a profit that if I sold them individually.


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm talking about paying for the extra shipping through Poshmark.  The bundle that I weighed today was almost 8lbs., which means that I have to pay for 6lbs. extra in postage, which, through Poshmark, is $12 ($1.99 per pound over 2lbs.).  That's why I'm saying that I don't see an incentive to do bundles through Poshmark, since I not only have to pay for extra shipping (while the buyer saves shipping by only paying once through the combined listing), but that the buyer also wants a huge discount for bundling in addition to the savings on the shipping.  Although I'm technically selling more items, I'm selling them at way less of a profit that if I sold them individually.



Oh wow, I didnt know you were shipping heavy stuff! Lol. In that case sometimes I forget about the weight issue too but I would tell the buyer that if they want a discount you will have to take in consideration the fact that you have to pay extra and include that in their price. If they dont want that then they can pay separate shipping. I get what you are saying though, they want everything for free. I have sometimes given something for free if they bought 2 or more items. Just to get them to buy the other 2. Its a tough situation some times!


----------



## JessicaZhu

I found myself being fascinate by Poshmark just like the old time evil-Bay. I use my TPF name as my Posh name, so LET'S PARTY GIRLS!

I had much more fun than expected there. Most girls there are very nice and polite, but I have almost been scammed once just few weeks ago, thanks a million to TPF Hermes authentication section!!!! Saved me $4300!!!!


----------



## JessicaZhu

Pao9 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I usually try to pay through posh. Its always cheaper. Have you done that, hardly it will get to $12. I've have instances that I went 1 pound over and had to pay the difference at the post office. Some don't allow it and I have to go back home and reprint. Others allow but it will be something like 5 pounds. If I print a label for an extra pound through posh its $1.99. Didnt know if you were aware so just wanted to put that out there. As far as the discounts, I try to take 10%-15%, depends on how many items are on the bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> How good is threadflip. Im on ebay, Posh and tradesy. So far Posh is the best, then Ebay and tradesy I havent sold anything yet. How would Threadflip compare? is it worth it? sorry for all the questions.!!!



Tradesy is good. I would recommend it to everyone who are selling expensive purses here. It's almost impossible to get scam at that site. Posh is for very cheap items, Threadflip I just installed so can't give review yet. 

But I do like Posh! A lot.


----------



## JessicaZhu

Lindsay2367 said:


> Are there any other sellers who really dislike doing bundles?  I know that they're great because you sell more items, but I keep having buyers expect that, not only will I have to pay extra shipping because they bundle is way over the 2lb. limit, but that they also will receive a significant discount.  I had someone today who asked for a bundle, and I told her I would give her 10% off, since I was going to have to pay at least $12 additionally to ship it.  She then asked if I could give her an almost 40% discount instead of the 10% (which was more than $100 less that what I told her I could do the bundle for).    I mean, yes, I'd like to sell these items, and she seems really nice, but come on, I'm not giving these items away for free.  Especially since they've all generated a lot of interest in the past few days.
> 
> I just wish that buyers would be a little bit more reasonable when asking for bundle prices, especially since they're saving (and I'm paying for) the extra shipping charges.  I'm about ready to tell people I'm not doing bundles anymore if I keep getting offers like this.  Is anyone else in the same boat?



Yes...I felt the same way. Sorry to be mean at the point but some Posher are Ch**P...They love to bargain bargain bargain but never buy.


----------



## BeenBurned

JessicaZhu said:


> I found myself being fascinate by Poshmark just like the old time evil-Bay. I use my TPF name as my Posh name, so LET'S PARTY GIRLS!
> 
> I had much more fun than expected there. Most girls there are very nice and polite, but I have almost been scammed once just few weeks ago, thanks a million to TPF Hermes authentication section!!!! Saved me $4300!!!!


Jessica,

Sorry for going OT but I've been thinking of you. Is there any information you can divulge regarding your scammer?


----------



## pinay_pie

JessicaZhu said:


> Yes...I felt the same way. Sorry to be mean at the point but some Posher are Ch**P...They love to bargain bargain bargain but never buy.


Ain't it the truth? I'm almost certain I will never sell anything on Poshmark, Tradesy or Bonanza. I've had better luck with eBay and Shop hers for designer items. Shop Hers only takes 18% too.


----------



## JessicaZhu

BeenBurned said:


> Jessica,
> 
> Sorry for going OT but I've been thinking of you. Is there any information you can divulge regarding your scammer?



Not much. I disputed my AE charges and won, eBay sent me to collection agency then I disputed the validation again, never heard from them since. 

And for my scammer buyer, I can't disclose further. Wish me good lucky


----------



## JessicaZhu

weetzie_bat said:


> Ain't it the truth? I'm almost certain I will never sell anything on Poshmark, Tradesy or Bonanza. I've had better luck with eBay and Shop hers for designer items. Shop Hers only takes 18% too.



I do love Tradesy. I sold my Hermes Evenlyn there, twice. First buyer remorse and came back claimed purse was fake, Tradesy called me several times and sided of me. Then she claimed color was not correct. Again, Tradesy confirmed the color and sided of me, the customer service they provided were decent, eventually I got tired to deal with this buyer then told Tradesy to take care of the return for me. 

Buyer sent the purse back to Tradesy, they did full inspection and kept it in their warehouse. Purse was sold again one week later, it was sent to buyer directly from their end. Buyer was happy, I was happy. 

Tradesy is an extremely safe place to sell high end items.  I would rather selling my purses cheaper than being scam in evilbay.

By the way, in the first return, I have lost nothing even a penny. All shipping were handled by Tradesy(maybe buyer's money), I didn't pay for nothing.


----------



## pinay_pie

JessicaZhu said:


> I do love Tradesy. I sold my Hermes Evenlyn there, twice. First buyer remorse and came back claimed purse was fake, Tradesy called me several times and sided of me. Then she claimed color was not correct. Again, Tradesy confirmed the color and sided of me, the customer service they provided were decent, eventually I got tired to deal with this buyer then told Tradesy to take care of the return for me.
> 
> Buyer sent the purse back to Tradesy, they did full inspection and kept it in their warehouse. Purse was sold again one week later, it was sent to buyer directly from their end. Buyer was happy, I was happy.
> 
> Tradesy is an extremely safe place to sell high end items.  I would rather selling my purses cheaper than being scam in evilbay.
> 
> By the way, in the first return, I have lost nothing even a penny. All shipping were handled by Tradesy(maybe buyer's money), I didn't pay for nothing.


I have the same items listed on Tradesy, Bonanza & Shop Hers. So far, I'm finding buyers on Shop Hers only. What I like about Shop Hers is that they don't just take your words that your stuff is authentic. They authenticate it for you! If the buyer ends up returning the item, shipping is on them.


----------



## JessicaZhu

weetzie_bat said:


> I have the same items listed on Tradesy, Bonanza & Shop Hers. So far, I'm finding buyers on Shop Hers only. What I like about Shop Hers is that they don't just take your words that your stuff is authentic. They authenticate it for you! If the buyer ends up returning the item, shipping is on them.



That's a WOW! I will definitely try them! Now!


----------



## Pao9

JessicaZhu said:


> That's a WOW! I will definitely try them! Now!



Will give it a try too! Thanks!


----------



## pinay_pie

And I also like window shopping there, they have some really cool stuff that I could've bought myself! I'm sure I'll be buying something pretty soon on Shop Hers.


----------



## mauishopgirl

Laughing at the "take it off my hands"! Too funny. I hate the what's your lowest too. It's just a bit lazy. I even get that on my "price is firm" items! It is true that businesses have costs that are considered in their pricing but most retailers are not buying at retail and then trying to get someone else to buy it years later  I don't like it when someone talks to me about the 20% in a shocked tone. I find it a little unprofessional, a good retailer would never inform their customer of all their costs if a customer was reluctant because of the price.  It is totally ok to consider it as a seller when you decide what you are willing to let an item go for but I don't think it should be a discussion point. I prefer just a "no thank you, I'm not willing to part with it for that price". I sell stuff, I know about the 20% and I don't lowball so I don't appreciate when a seller schools me on the 20%. I do think we sometimes protest too much, there is sometimes the need as a female to explain extensively and to justify our decision when sometimes a simple response will do. We can say no without the shocked how dare you tone or extensive justification of our asking price. I don't want to let it go for that price removes the finger pointing at the buyer and all of us can relate to having a piece in our closet that we should be ready to let go of but still love so aren't willing to part with unless we get a certain price. A buyer who is serious and really wants it is more likely to consider it and keep it in their likes if the seller doesn't say "Posh charges 20%!" Puts a more positive spin I think but that's just my humble opinion as a buyer. 


new.old.bag said:


> I agree with you about the asking for holds. I tell people that they can just feel free to checkback when they have the money, and then if it is still here, they can buy it.
> 
> It is normal in any business that the cost of doing business is passed on to the buyer. Surely nobody thinks that department stores sell items for what the items cost them, and somehow absorb all other costs and still manage to make a profit. Poshmark is the same IMO. Stuff is lower priced, but costs are still passed on to the buyer. I know some folks don't see it that way, but it's a normal business practice in most transactions.
> 
> Which brings me to my poshmark pet peeve: "Hi Hun, what's your lowest?"
> 
> Hello, I have already suggested a price. If a buyer would like to haggle, it is now their turn to suggest a price. I also intensely dislike people who act like they are doing me a big favor by offering to "take it off my hands." Sometimes I really want to reply in a sarcastic manner, just because of the stupidity: "OMG thank you, this LV coin purse is taking SO MUCH room in my house, I'd LOVE to let you take it off my hands for $16. Thank heavens for charitable folks who are willing to take barely used LV at a minuscule fraction of the price."


----------



## mauishopgirl

JessicaZhu said:


> Tradesy is good. I would recommend it to everyone who are selling expensive purses here. It's almost impossible to get scam at that site. Posh is for very cheap items, Threadflip I just installed so can't give review yet.
> 
> But I do like Posh! A lot.


Thank you so much everyone for all the feedback on Tradesy. I've been considering whether to sell some of my better bags but I am a bit hesitant to do it on Poshmark.


----------



## mauishopgirl

JessicaZhu said:


> That's a WOW! I will definitely try them! Now!


I haven't heard of Shop Her, thanks!


----------



## Jagger

You've intrigued me to go back over there - so I'll give it a second look


----------



## mauishopgirl

Pao9 said:


> Hi! I think I'm following you on posh if you name is the same! Ill tag you on there!
> Great advice!
> 
> I couldn't multiquote here but wanted to put in my 2 cents!
> I like posh way better than any other site, sure there are issues but the pros outweighs the cons!
> Someone mentioned that posh is for 20 something's but I've sold things to teens, women in their 30's, 40's and beyond! I try to not price anything under $30 because people will lowball and I don't think it's worth a trip to the post office for less, I would rather donate! I saw ripped shorts ( not as in a fashion style ripped) but ripped it all the wrong places selling for a dollar! Is that a joke?
> 
> Also tried tradesy for my very expensive items like Chanel and nada!
> 
> My closet is mostly high end designers prices at forever 21 prices and sometimes it's very hard but with patience things sell. I love shopping the also, I have found some amazing deals so I'm super happy! Trading has been fun so far as well, I haven't had any major issues!


I'm 45 and have connected with many other 40 somethings. I have been pleasantly surprised at the wide range of ages on posh. My initial reaction was I thought I was too old also but am finding it's not true. 

I agree on the lower priced items. I get more "negotiate then disappear" on my lower priced items. I stopped listing too many $5 items and F21/fast fashion for the most part because I can sell those outright to a local resale clothing store for cash or store credit. That resale place sells a lot of junior or too used stuff I'd never buy but once in awhile I find a gem, like a premium jeans for $15 or a leather purse for $40 so it's nice to free up a bunch of drawer space with older or too small tops and have that store credit to use for one good find later. I might list a fewer lower items every now and then in my closet if it's really cute because it's nice to offer small things people can add to their bundle and not seem too "high end" but it's not worth it below a certain point. If I can sell it for a couple of bucks at the local resale place or even donate it and take the tax deduction, I'd rather do that than sell it on Posh for only a lit bit more. It's just not worth the time and effort and space.


----------



## pavilion

mauishopgirl said:


> Laughing at the "take it off my hands"! Too funny. I hate the what's your lowest too. It's just a bit lazy. I even get that on my "price is firm" items! It is true that businesses have costs that are considered in their pricing but most retailers are not buying at retail and then trying to get someone else to buy it years later  I don't like it when someone talks to me about the 20% in a shocked tone. I find it a little unprofessional, a good retailer would never inform their customer of all their costs if a customer was reluctant because of the price.  It is totally ok to consider it as a seller when you decide what you are willing to let an item go for but I don't think it should be a discussion point. I prefer just a "no thank you, I'm not willing to part with it for that price". I sell stuff, I know about the 20% and I don't lowball so I don't appreciate when a seller schools me on the 20%. I do think we sometimes protest too much, there is sometimes the need as a female to explain extensively and to justify our decision when sometimes a simple response will do. We can say no without the shocked how dare you tone or extensive justification of our asking price. I don't want to let it go for that price removes the finger pointing at the buyer and all of us can relate to having a piece in our closet that we should be ready to let go of but still love so aren't willing to part with unless we get a certain price. A buyer who is serious and really wants it is more likely to consider it and keep it in their likes if the seller doesn't say "Posh charges 20%!" Puts a more positive spin I think but that's just my humble opinion as a buyer.



I've started mentioning the 20% when I have lowballers who try to justify their low offers with the fact that they have to pay shipping especially since a lot of those people appear to not be selling and may not know. I politely explain that there is no free shipping option and that shipping is on the buyer. That is the cost associated with buying on Poshmark just as 20% is the cost of selling on Poshmark.


----------



## JessicaZhu

weetzie_bat said:


> I have the same items listed on Tradesy, Bonanza & Shop Hers. So far, I'm finding buyers on Shop Hers only. What I like about Shop Hers is that they don't just take your words that your stuff is authentic. They authenticate it for you! If the buyer ends up returning the item, shipping is on them.



What a site! I have listed several items on Shop-hers last night! And wake up to having a item sold!!!! Great suggestion! Thanks a million! And it makes me feel safe, once item sold, I have to ship it to Shop-hers, not the buyer! And their headquarter in Santa Monica, CA, just 45 minutes away from my home! Priority mail takes only 1 day


----------



## BeenBurned

JessicaZhu said:


> Not much. I disputed my AE charges and won, eBay sent me to collection agency then I disputed the validation again, never heard from them since.
> 
> And for my scammer buyer, I can't disclose further. Wish me good lucky


I'm glad you aren't out anything and I hope your scammer will get what's coming to her.


----------



## BeenBurned

mauishopgirl said:


> Laughing at the "take it off my hands"! Too funny. I hate the what's your lowest too. It's just a bit lazy. I even get that on my "price is firm" items! It is true that businesses have costs that are considered in their pricing but most retailers are not buying at retail and then trying to get someone else to buy it years later * I don't like it when someone talks to me about the 20% in a shocked tone. I find it a little unprofessional, a good retailer would never inform their customer of all their costs if a customer was reluctant because of the price.  It is totally ok to consider it as a seller when you decide what you are willing to let an item go for but I don't think it should be a discussion point.* I prefer just a "no thank you, I'm not willing to part with it for that price". I sell stuff, I know about the 20% and I don't lowball so I don't appreciate when a seller schools me on the 20%. I do think we sometimes protest too much, there is sometimes the need as a female to explain extensively and to justify our decision when sometimes a simple response will do. We can say no without the shocked how dare you tone or extensive justification of our asking price. I don't want to let it go for that price removes the finger pointing at the buyer and all of us can relate to having a piece in our closet that we should be ready to let go of but still love so aren't willing to part with unless we get a certain price. A buyer who is serious and really wants it is more likely to consider it and keep it in their likes if the seller doesn't say "Posh charges 20%!" Puts a more positive spin I think but that's just my humble opinion as a buyer.


There's nothing "unprofessional" about educating a buyer about "overhead." 

I can't tell you how many  times I've received messages from wannabe-buyers saying something to the effect of "I saw this item for $100 at (__fill in blank with store name___) so why are  you charging $160? 

Obviously, the (potential) buyer doesn't understand that  even at $160, the seller isn't making much more than $10!! There's purchase price, time in shopping, travel, gas (going shopping), gas (going to post office), time and preparation in listing, answering questions, packing,  printing shipping labels, etc. Add to that, listing fees, paypal fees, FVF fees, etc., there's very little profit and for a buyer who doesn't understand all the intricacies and costs, it's NOT unprofessional  to educate them.


----------



## pinay_pie

JessicaZhu said:


> What a site! I have listed several items on Shop-hers last night! And wake up to having a item sold!!!! Great suggestion! Thanks a million! And it makes me feel safe, once item sold, I have to ship it to Shop-hers, not the buyer! And their headquarter in Santa Monica, CA, just 45 minutes away from my home! Priority mail takes only 1 day


You're welcome!  Isn't it great? I live in SoCal too so shipping takes one day. And Shop Hers, seems like, is quick to send it to the buyers too once they've authenticated the item!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Shop-Hers seems like a great site, and I really like that they do pre-authentication, so that would be an amazing site for higher-end items like bags that I would never trust selling on someplace like Poshmark.  The only problem for me is that the site really is limited to high end designers, so I couldn't sell most of what I am selling on Poshmark there, since most of what I am selling are brands like 7FAM, True Religion, etc.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I'm glad you aren't out anything and I hope your scammer will get what's coming to her.



I second that!


----------



## pinay_pie

Lindsay2367 said:


> Shop-Hers seems like a great site, and I really like that they do pre-authentication, so that would be an amazing site for higher-end items like bags that I would never trust selling on someplace like Poshmark.  The only problem for me is that the site really is limited to high end designers, so I couldn't sell most of what I am selling on Poshmark there, since most of what I am selling are brands like 7FAM, True Religion, etc.


True. For low end stuff, I list them on eBay & PM but I haven't had any luck on Poshmark. Seems like people on PM expect stuff for free!


----------



## Pao9

BeenBurned said:


> There's nothing "unprofessional" about educating a buyer about "overhead."
> 
> I can't tell you how many  times I've received messages from wannabe-buyers saying something to the effect of "I saw this item for $100 at (__fill in blank with store name___) so why are  you charging $160?
> 
> Obviously, the (potential) buyer doesn't understand that  even at $160, the seller isn't making much more than $10!! There's purchase price, time in shopping, travel, gas (going shopping), gas (going to post office), time and preparation in listing, answering questions, packing,  printing shipping labels, etc. Add to that, listing fees, paypal fees, FVF fees, etc., there's very little profit and for a buyer who doesn't understand all the intricacies and costs, it's NOT unprofessional  to educate them.



I think the disconnect between the differences in ideas everyone is having here is due to the fact that some treat posh as a business while other will use it as an outlet to shop more and clear out their closets. I don't think anyone is wrong or right! Some people will sell an new with tags item at the same price as in store some will sell it for much less. It depends if you want to make profits or just get rid of stuff. It does make me mad when people put prices higher than retail to justify the 20% that posh takers! Why can't they understand that it's cheaper for me to go to the store and get a brand new, authentic item???? And I hate it when people say that the retail price is way more than it really is, I've seen people say that a hermes bracelet was $1,000 when I just bought one for $495! The same one! People don't know any better because they never went to the store to check! To me that is just dishonest!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> It does make me mad when people put prices higher than retail to justify the 20% that posh takers! Why can't they understand that it's cheaper for me to go to the store and get a brand new, authentic item???? And I hate it when people say that the retail price is way more than it really is, I've seen people say that a hermes bracelet was $1,000 when I just bought one for $495! The same one! People don't know any better because they never went to the store to check! To me that is just dishonest!



I agree that this is really dishonest, and unfortunately, some buyers don't want to do any research to see what the retail value of an item is (if it is possible to determine) before they make a purchase to see that the price has been artificially inflated.  I'm lucky that the vast majority of my items were bought online at places like Shopbop, Revolve Clothing, etc., so it's easy for me to look back at my order and see what the retail price was.  I always laugh when I see things like a pair of the original wide leg Juicy Couture terry/velour pants listed with a retail price of like $125.  Even a cursory search online and you can find that brand new pairs retail for $88 (or something similar).


----------



## BeenBurned

Pao9 said:


> Some people will sell an new with tags item at the same price as in store some will sell it for much less. It depends if you want to make profits or just get rid of stuff. It does make me mad when people put prices higher than retail to justify the 20% that posh takers! Why can't they understand that it's cheaper for me to go to the store and get a brand new, authentic item????


If someone has a NWT item that they're selling, my guess is that they've either purchased to flip (and thus hope for a small profit) or they changed their mind and rather than return, think they might be able to get their money back by selling it. 

But there are few (if any) people who will go out, buy an item and list it for exactly what they paid. In a case like that, they'd effectively paying someone to take it off their hands. Sheesh, that seller could just return it to the store and get a full refund without having to pay any fees!

As for your comment about it being cheaper to go to the store and buy it yourself, you certainly can do that! But there are many buyers who live in the boonies, don't have malls or outlets nearby, and the only way to buy their HG items would be online. Some people have to travel 400 miles to the nearest shopping center or mall. 

Additionally, there are people who are realistic enough to realize that there's a value to having someone else use their own valuable time to shop, do the driving from store to store, paying for gas to get there, time to photograph and list, pack and ship and as the buyer, they  can push a few buttons on  their computer, buy and pay for the item and sit back for a couple of days while they wait for the item to be delivered to their door. And they never have to leave their home!



Pao9 said:


> People don't know any  better because they never went to the store to check! To me that is just  dishonest!


There's nothing dishonest about a seller --- ANY SELLER -- charging more than they paid for an item. That's capitalism and it's one of the wonderful things about living in a country where you can charge what you want to sell an item for and a buyer can choose whether she wants to pay that price.

Do you really think that Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Louis Vuitton, etc. paid $398 for that Coach bag, $1700 for the LV bag,  or $150 for that dress that you might buy there? I have no idea of what the wholesale price is that Coach or any manufacturer charges their authorized dealers, but you can rest assured it's a heck of a lot less than they charge you for it! (My guess is that the markups are 400% but that's a guess.)

So you think that's dishonest? They have rent to pay in the mall. They have employees to pay. They have heat, water and utilities to pay for. They have remodels to cover every few years. All those expenses are called overhead and are paid for from profits!

The small-time seller on PM, Ebay, Bonz or  whatever other website people choose to sell on have overhead too. Since their's is on a smaller scale, usually the markup isn't as high as you'd pay a major retailer, but they have costs to cover too. 

Again, they might not have a store to check or they might know that they can do their own legwork and get it for fewer dollars, but the time, effort, wear and tear on their  car, gas and other incidentals  would eat up much  of the savings.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> As for your comment about it being cheaper to go to the store and buy it yourself, you certainly can do that! But there are many buyers who live in the boonies, don't have malls or outlets nearby, and the only way to buy their HG items would be online. Some people have to travel 400 miles to the nearest shopping center or mall.



This is very true.  This is part of the reason why I don't mind having some of my listings set higher.  Yes, they aren't going to attract the buyer who can wait and see if the same or similar items go on sale at their local store, but there are some buys who don't have a store near them and would be willing to pay a higher price.  It does limit to a degree the number of potential buyers for some of the items, but there still are buyers out there that are willing to pay a higher price in order to secure the item and for convenience.



BeenBurned said:


> There's nothing dishonest about a seller --- ANY SELLER -- charging more than they paid for an item. That's capitalism and it's one of the wonderful things about living in a country where you can charge what you want to sell an item for and a buyer can choose whether she wants to pay that price.
> 
> Do you really think that Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Louis Vuitton, etc. paid $398 for that Coach bag, $1700 for the LV bag,  or $150 for that dress that you might buy there? I have no idea of what the wholesale price is that Coach or any manufacturer charges their authorized dealers, but you can rest assured it's a heck of a lot less than they charge you for it! (My guess is that the markups are 400% but that's a guess.)
> 
> So you think that's dishonest? They have rent to pay in the mall. They have employees to pay. They have heat, water and utilities to pay for. They have remodels to cover every few years. All those expenses are called overhead and are paid for from profits!
> 
> The small-time seller on PM, Ebay, Bonz or  whatever other website people choose to sell on have overhead too. Since their's is on a smaller scale, usually the markup isn't as high as you'd pay a major retailer, but they have costs to cover too.
> 
> Again, they might not have a store to check or they might know that they can do their own legwork and get it for fewer dollars, but the time, effort, wear and tear on their  car, gas and other incidentals  would eat up much  of the savings.



Just out of curiosity, are you saying you set the retail price (what you paid for it) higher, or the sale price higher to reflect what you are saying above?  I certainly don't think there is anything wrong with selling items for more than the retail price, especially if the item is harder to find (e.g. older Balenciagas that have appreciated in value from the original purchase price), and if you can get more than what you paid for them, kudos to you.  If you reflected what you are saying in the price you set on Poshmark, I think that's absolutely fine.  It just makes me a little uneasy if I see a listing where someone states the retail price (what they paid for it originally) is significantly higher than what I know the actual retail price was (assuming that it's not an item that would have sparked a bidding war on eBay and ended up selling at a higher price, or something like that).  It just seems a little disingenuous to me.  Although if you explained that in the listing, I would completely understand.

I think what's harder for sellers on Poshmark, if they inflate the retail value, is that we, as the consumer, can research the internet or local stores to see how the seller's alleged retail prices matches up.  Unfortunately, we as consumers generally don't have that ability when making a purchase from Saks or some place like that.  (And I agree, there is no way Saks paid $2K for a Bbag and then sold it for $2K...they would go out of business under that business model.  So clearly they significantly mark up every item they sell.)

I'm not trying to be a brat or criticize you or anything by my question, I'm just curious.  

If you do inflate the retail price to take into account the factors you listed above, it makes me wonder if that's why I see listings with the higher retail values on Poshmark.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BeenBurned said:


> Do you really think that Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Louis Vuitton, etc. paid $398 for that Coach bag, $1700 for the LV bag,  or $150 for that dress that you might buy there? I have no idea of what the wholesale price is that Coach or any manufacturer charges their authorized dealers, but you can rest assured it's a heck of a lot less than they charge you for it! (My guess is that the markups are 400% but that's a guess.)


 
Yep, retail mark-ups are astronomical! I once read that even when retail prices are deeply discounted stores still make a profit.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you saying you set the retail price (what you paid for it) higher, or the sale price higher to reflect what you are saying above?  I certainly don't think there is anything wrong with selling items for more than the retail price, especially if the item is harder to find (e.g. older Balenciagas that have appreciated in value from the original purchase price), and if you can get more than what you paid for them, kudos to you.  If you reflected what you are saying in the price you set on Poshmark, I think that's absolutely fine.  It just makes me a little uneasy if I see a listing where someone states the retail price (what they paid for it originally) is significantly higher than what I know the actual retail price was (assuming that it's not an item that would have sparked a bidding war on eBay and ended up selling at a higher price, or something like that).  It just seems a little disingenuous to me.  Although if you explained that in the listing, I would completely understand.
> 
> I think what's harder for sellers on Poshmark, if they inflate the retail value, is that we, as the consumer, can research the internet or local stores to see how the seller's alleged retail prices matches up.  Unfortunately, we as consumers generally don't have that ability when making a purchase from Saks or some place like that.  (And I agree, there is no way Saks paid $2K for a Bbag and then sold it for $2K...they would go out of business under that business model.  So clearly they significantly mark up every item they sell.)
> 
> I'm not trying to be a brat or criticize you or anything by my question, I'm just curious.
> 
> If you do inflate the retail price to take into account the factors you listed above, it makes me wonder if that's why I see listings with the higher retail values on Poshmark.


I interpreted the "dishonest" comment as referring to sellers who charge more than retail as being dishonest. So I was saying that there's nothing dishonest about a seller who charges more than she paid. 

If you meant it was dishonest for sellers to inflate retail prices as being higher than they actually are, I misunderstood. If I sell  an item  with a retail  of $400, I wouldn't state it as $500 retail.

I do want to add though that sometimes, different parts of the country have different retail pricing structure. This is something I wasn't aware of until a recent visit to California. I was in Macy's looking at a pair of Coach sneakers. At Macy's  in Mass, the retail price was $118. At the California Macy's store I visited, that identical sneaker had a retail of $138. 

I think this tells me that even if the seller indicates a different price than you saw at your local retailer, the seller can be telling the truth based on the pricing in her state/area.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> I interpreted the "dishonest" comment as referring to sellers who charge more than retail as being dishonest. So I was saying that there's nothing dishonest about a seller who charges more than she paid.
> 
> If you meant it was dishonest for sellers to inflate retail prices as being higher than they actually are, I misunderstood. If I sell  an item  with a retail  of $400, I wouldn't state it as $500 retail.



Okay, that's what I assumed you meant.  I see absolutely nothing wrong with selling something at a higher value that what you paid...I wish I could do that for all of my items!  I just hate seeing items where the retail price is clearly inflated to make it seem like the seller's price is such a discount (like Bluefly and other places have been accused of doing).



BeenBurned said:


> I do want to add though that sometimes, different parts of the country have different retail pricing structure. This is something I wasn't aware of until a recent visit to California. I was in Macy's looking at a pair of Coach sneakers. At Macy's  in Mass, the retail price was $118. At the California Macy's store I visited, that identical sneaker had a retail of $138.
> 
> I think this tells me that even if the seller indicates a different price than you saw at your local retailer, the seller can be telling the truth based on the pricing in her state/area.



I didn't know this.  I usually buy everything online, and from the same retailers, so I generally don't check around to see what other places, or stores in different states, have the same item priced at.  Good to know though.  Perhaps I shouldn't be so quick to judge when I see a listing with a higher retail value than I myself paid for something!  :shame:

ETA:  I went back and reread what I wrote originally, and I understand why my comment came off as saying that I thought it was dishonest to sell an item above retail (as opposed to artificially inflating the retail value the seller allegedly paid).  My apologies for my lack of clarity... That certainly wasn't what I meant!


----------



## Pao9

BeenBurned said:


> If someone has a NWT item that they're selling, my guess is that they've either purchased to flip (and thus hope for a small profit) or they changed their mind and rather than return, think they might be able to get their money back by selling it.
> 
> But there are few (if any) people who will go out, buy an item and list it for exactly what they paid. In a case like that, they'd effectively paying someone to take it off their hands. Sheesh, that seller could just return it to the store and get a full refund without having to pay any fees!
> 
> As for your comment about it being cheaper to go to the store and buy it yourself, you certainly can do that! But there are many buyers who live in the boonies, don't have malls or outlets nearby, and the only way to buy their HG items would be online. Some people have to travel 400 miles to the nearest shopping center or mall.
> 
> Additionally, there are people who are realistic enough to realize that there's a value to having someone else use their own valuable time to shop, do the driving from store to store, paying for gas to get there, time to photograph and list, pack and ship and as the buyer, they  can push a few buttons on  their computer, buy and pay for the item and sit back for a couple of days while they wait for the item to be delivered to their door. And they never have to leave their home!
> 
> 
> There's nothing dishonest about a seller --- ANY SELLER -- charging more than they paid for an item. That's capitalism and it's one of the wonderful things about living in a country where you can charge what you want to sell an item for and a buyer can choose whether she wants to pay that price.
> 
> Do you really think that Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Louis Vuitton, etc. paid $398 for that Coach bag, $1700 for the LV bag,  or $150 for that dress that you might buy there? I have no idea of what the wholesale price is that Coach or any manufacturer charges their authorized dealers, but you can rest assured it's a heck of a lot less than they charge you for it! (My guess is that the markups are 400% but that's a guess.)
> 
> So you think that's dishonest? They have rent to pay in the mall. They have employees to pay. They have heat, water and utilities to pay for. They have remodels to cover every few years. All those expenses are called overhead and are paid for from profits!
> 
> The small-time seller on PM, Ebay, Bonz or  whatever other website people choose to sell on have overhead too. Since their's is on a smaller scale, usually the markup isn't as high as you'd pay a major retailer, but they have costs to cover too.
> 
> Again, they might not have a store to check or they might know that they can do their own legwork and get it for fewer dollars, but the time, effort, wear and tear on their  car, gas and other incidentals  would eat up much  of the savings.



I have owned my own business and worked for big corporations. I feel a bit insulted buy the way you are referring to me and the comment I made. Obviously you did not read my entire comment so I will rewrote. I said that there is nothing wrong with charging more than retail! I mentioned there is no right or wrong! It's each persons prerogative! What I mentioned that was dishonest was lying to people, for example: I price a hermes bracelet for $700 and say I bought it for $1000 so they are getting a deal. To me that is deceiving and just lying to someone! It's the way I was brought up and I'm sorry you do not agree. That's completely fine if you don't but there is no need to school anyone on economics or capitalism


----------



## Pao9

And sorry for all my bad grammar, my autocorrect drives me nuts!!! Lol!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Pao9 said:


> I have owned my own business and worked for big corporations. I feel a bit insulted buy the way you are referring to me and the comment I made. Obviously you did not read my entire comment so I will rewrote. I said that there is nothing wrong with charging more than retail! I mentioned there is no right or wrong! It's each persons prerogative! What I mentioned that was dishonest was lying to people, for example: I price a hermes bracelet for $700 and say I bought it for $1000 so they are getting a deal. To me that is deceiving and just lying to someone! It's the way I was brought up and I'm sorry you do not agree. That's completely fine if you don't but there is no need to school anyone on economics or capitalism


I certainly did read your comment as well as that of *Lindsay2367* and was "sort of" answering both in my post but unfortunately, having only quoted yours, I made it appear that I was responding just to you. 

I replied to Lindsay that I misunderstood her post about dishonesty (and she agreed it was unclearly worded, leading to the misunderstanding. 

I don't agree with inflating a retail price when there's no basis in fact that the price is accurate. However, I also mentioned a specific example where retail prices vary in different markets and different parts of the country.

That said, I'm not even sure why I'm spending my time either defending PM or its sellers because I don't buy or sell there and in fact, because of the large numbers of fakes on PM and their admin's  lack of proactive movement to remove fakes, I have actually recommended against them in the authentication requests I've done on their items. And I refuse to do business with a site that doesn't abide by the law.


----------



## Pao9

BeenBurned said:


> I certainly did read your comment as well as that of *Lindsay2367* and was "sort of" answering both in my post but unfortunately, having only quoted yours, I made it appear that I was responding just to you.
> 
> I replied to Lindsay that I misunderstood her post about dishonesty (and she agreed it was unclearly worded, leading to the misunderstanding.
> 
> I don't agree with inflating a retail price when there's no basis in fact that the price is accurate. However, I also mentioned a specific example where retail prices vary in different markets and different parts of the country.
> 
> That said, I'm not even sure why I'm spending my time either defending PM or its sellers because I don't buy or sell there and in fact, because of the large numbers of fakes on PM and their admin's  lack of proactive movement to remove fakes, I have actually recommended against them in the authentication requests I've done on their items. And I refuse to do business with a site that doesn't abide by the law.



Cool, no worries! I just wanted to make sure I got my point across. Good advice about the different retail prices too! I'm not even going to get into the listings that say that the price is more than retail when it's in fact fake' I feel like I have the duty to call them out on it although its none of my business! Just makes me angry! I agree the number of fakes are crazy and it's a shame. I think they are working towards resolving this issue although it will be very hard! I still love posh and I think we are all here to help each other out! So thanks for your input even of you don't sell or buy on posh! We could always use more help!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Do you all think it's necessary to put in listings for jeans that they are authentic?  I never really thought it was an issue, but I had two people today ask whether my True Religion jeans were authentic (which they definitely are).  I know there are fakes out there, but it never really dawned on me that people could question the authenticity of jeans.   Should I edit my listing and add in something like "100% Authentic; purchased from Shopbop.com" (or wherever that pair was purchased from) ?


----------



## eurasiangirl

I've had pretty good luck selling with Poshmark...I've sold three things and I joined less than 2 weeks ago. 

Question for you fellow Poshmarkers: Do you get a little suspicious when someone with no "closet" (no listings), few followers, not much activity, etc. is interested in one of your items? Would suspicion prevent you from going through with a sale? Everything I sell is authentic (I just don't wear/need them anymore) so some of my things are priced higher and I get a lot of "what's your lowest" etc etc before people actually buy and that gives me a chance to check out their closet and do a little research on their activity/past transactions before I decide if I want to go through with the transaction (ex. give a discount to facilitate the transaction, etc). I also search their username via the Poshmark search function because sometimes people list scammers they've come across. I'm just very wary of scammers. 


Like others have mentioned it also peeves me when someone keeps bargaining and bargaining, and I've already given a lower price/discount, and then they end up not buying. Lame.


----------



## Lindsay2367

eurasiangirl said:


> I've had pretty good luck selling with Poshmark...I've sold three things and I joined less than 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Question for you fellow Poshmarkers: Do you get a little suspicious when someone with no "closet" (no listings), few followers, not much activity, etc. is interested in one of your items? Would suspicion prevent you from going through with a sale? Everything I sell is authentic (I just don't wear/need them anymore) so some of my things are priced higher and I get a lot of "what's your lowest" etc etc before people actually buy and that gives me a chance to check out their closet and do a little research on their activity/past transactions before I decide if I want to go through with the transaction (ex. give a discount to facilitate the transaction, etc). I also search their username via the Poshmark search function because sometimes people list scammers they've come across. I'm just very wary of scammers.
> 
> 
> Like others have mentioned it also peeves me when someone keeps bargaining and bargaining, and I've already given a lower price/discount, and then they end up not buying. Lame.



For me, when I see someone that has no closet, I assume they are primarily a buyer, and not a seller.  I do occasionally check a name (I.e. run a search on the name) before I negotiate with someone.


----------



## MissMarion

My first sale was a $100 dress to someone with no closet. Everything went perfectly and I have had other sales like that since then.  In fact, none of the empty closet buyers negotiated on price.


----------



## threadbender

nm


----------



## intrigue

eurasiangirl said:


> I've had pretty good luck selling with Poshmark...I've sold three things and I joined less than 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Question for you fellow Poshmarkers: Do you get a little suspicious when someone with no "closet" (no listings), few followers, not much activity, etc. is interested in one of your items? Would suspicion prevent you from going through with a sale? Everything I sell is authentic (I just don't wear/need them anymore) so some of my things are priced higher and I get a lot of "what's your lowest" etc etc before people actually buy and that gives me a chance to check out their closet and do a little research on their activity/past transactions before I decide if I want to go through with the transaction (ex. give a discount to facilitate the transaction, etc). I also search their username via the Poshmark search function because sometimes people list scammers they've come across. I'm just very wary of scammers.
> 
> 
> Like others have mentioned it also peeves me when someone keeps bargaining and bargaining, and I've already given a lower price/discount, and then they end up not buying. Lame.



One of my best buyers has no listings in her closet. She's been fantastic and never haggles and has purchased from me regularly, almost weekly!


----------



## Pao9

Hi Ladies, I have a few questions. My listings are all gone and Posh never sent me any emails about this. I have emailed them asking why this happened on Wednesday and no emails back!. Anyhow I started listing on Tradesy and Shop-hers. For those of you that sold on these sites I wanted to know how the shipping works. 
On Shop-hers it shows that you have to ship to them, but who pays for the shipping? the buyer, shop-hers or the seller? So do I have to keep that in mind when pricing?
On tradesy I know they send you a shipping kit. When you set the price they add theirs to it, is that their percentage they are adding or the shipping costs, or both?
Sorry for all the questions but Im a bit confused!! thanks!!!


----------



## intrigue

I've used shop-here, the seller is responsible for shipping cost and must enter a tracking number on the site....the package is sent directly to shop-hers, they review the item for authenticity and to confirm the item is as described and then ship onto the buyer.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have a few questions. My listings are all gone and Posh never sent me any emails about this. I have emailed them asking why this happened on Wednesday and no emails back!. Anyhow I started listing on Tradesy and Shop-hers. For those of you that sold on these sites I wanted to know how the shipping works.
> On Shop-hers it shows that you have to ship to them, but who pays for the shipping? the buyer, shop-hers or the seller? So do I have to keep that in mind when pricing?
> On tradesy I know they send you a shipping kit. When you set the price they add theirs to it, is that their percentage they are adding or the shipping costs, or both?
> Sorry for all the questions but Im a bit confused!! thanks!!!



Do you have any clue why this may have happened?  Did you use PayPal for a transaction or something like that?  

That's awful, BTW.


----------



## goodtaste

Pao9 said:


> Cool, no worries! I just wanted to make sure I got my point across. Good advice about the different retail prices too! I'm not even going to get into the listings that say that the price is more than retail when it's in fact fake' I feel like I have the duty to call them out on it although its none of my business! Just makes me angry! I agree the number of fakes are crazy and it's a shame. I think they are working towards resolving this issue although it will be very hard! I still love posh and I think we are all here to help each other out! So thanks for your input even of you don't sell or buy on posh! We could always use more help!



They are working on their fakes, I had a long discussion with them regarding this issue.  They are putting filters in place and also hired outside authenticators (XXX) to help.  I told them that no matter how many filters they have, people will find a way around them.  They need to have a stronger over all plan IMO.


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> Do you have any clue why this may have happened?  Did you use PayPal for a transaction or something like that?
> 
> That's awful, BTW.



Yeah but I never mentioned on posh, I had some buyers that refused to pay posh, but I never got any email from posh stating that my account was restricted like I heard some people have. I'm still not sure what's going on. I had many sales through posh and I buy a lot on there too, they are loosing money either way! 
As far as the comment about them working on the fakes I have seen some changes too. But as soon as you type Words like hermes and chanel forget it! All fakes! Lol!


----------



## Pao9

intrigue said:


> I've used shop-here, the seller is responsible for shipping cost and must enter a tracking number on the site....the package is sent directly to shop-hers, they review the item for authenticity and to confirm the item is as described and then ship onto the buyer.



Thanks for your feedback! Now I have to change the prices! Lol!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> Yeah but I never mentioned on posh, I had some buyers that refused to pay posh, but I never got any email from posh stating that my account was restricted like I heard some people have. I'm still not sure what's going on. I had many sales through posh and I buy a lot on there too, they are loosing money either way!
> As far as the comment about them working on the fakes I have seen some changes too. But as soon as you type Words like hermes and chanel forget it! All fakes! Lol!



If you sell by PayPal, do you leave the listings on there and mark them as sold, or do you delete them?


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> If you sell by PayPal, do you leave the listings on there and mark them as sold, or do you delete them?



I left them as sold. When an item sells on another site I leave it too and write sold on eBay. I see a lot of people put likes on your items to follow you and have easier access to your listings. So I don't like to delete.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> I left them as sold. When an item sells on another site I leave it too and write sold on eBay. I see a lot of people put likes on your items to follow you and have easier access to your listings. So I don't like to delete.



I mean, if you leave in the comments that you are selling through PayPal, I can understand why they still could have pulled your listings, but if there is no mention in the comments, then I don't know.  Maybe they are pulling listings where they know the seller is advertising on other sites?  I don't know if that is against their rules or not.


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> If you sell by PayPal, do you leave the listings on there and mark them as sold, or do you delete them?



When an item sells on eBay or thread flip I leave the item but mark it as sold. I find that it directs people to your closet for browsing if they searched for a specific item so you get more "traffic"


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> I mean, if you leave in the comments that you are selling through PayPal, I can understand why they still could have pulled your listings, but if there is no mention in the comments, then I don't know.  Maybe they are pulling listings where they know the seller is advertising on other sites?  I don't know if that is against their rules or not.



I hope that's not the case, there was nothing that indicated a user on PM cannot use other platforms to sell. And while there's convenience in getting the shipping label directly from PM, other sites (like thread flip) do the same. But I also have sold higher priced items with better luck on sites like shop-hers and the bay.


----------



## BeenBurned

intrigue said:


> I hope that's not the case,* there was nothing that indicated a user on PM cannot use other platforms to sell. *And while there's convenience in getting the shipping label directly from PM, other sites (like thread flip) do the same. But I also have sold higher priced items with better luck on sites like shop-hers and the bay.


Many sites have a policy that disallows selling the same item on another site but as the owner of an item, you have the right to sell in multiple venues. And as long as you stay on top of your items, no one has to know they're for sale on Ebay, Bonz and PM at the same time. When an item sells on one site and the seller ends the listing on the other sites, she won't have unhappy buyers who purchase a "sold" item. 

If the seller isn't diligent in keeping her store updated, she's apt to have NPS (non-performing seller) complaints and that will tick off the admin at those sites. 

I think the problem Pao had is stated in post             #*949* as follows: 


Pao9 said:


> I left them as sold. *When an item sells on another  site I leave it too and write sold on eBay. *I see a lot of people put  likes on your items to follow you and have easier access to your  listings. So I don't like to delete.



To use PM to promote ebay and publicize that you can't complete a sale on PM because it was sold on another site was probably considered a slap in the face to PM.

Similarly, ebay has a policy where you can't mention other sites in your listings. For example, you can't say, "see my listings on bonanza." Or "my poshmark prices are lower because fees on PM are lower. Visit me there."

No site is going to look kindly on someone who uses them to promote another site.


----------



## netlawyer

Pao9 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have a few questions. My listings are all gone and Posh never sent me any emails about this. I have emailed them asking why this happened on Wednesday and no emails back!. Anyhow I started listing on Tradesy and Shop-hers. For those of you that sold on these sites I wanted to know how the shipping works.
> On Shop-hers it shows that you have to ship to them, but who pays for the shipping? the buyer, shop-hers or the seller? So do I have to keep that in mind when pricing?
> On tradesy I know they send you a shipping kit. When you set the price they add theirs to it, is that their percentage they are adding or the shipping costs, or both?
> Sorry for all the questions but Im a bit confused!! thanks!!!



On Tradesy, their markup is for both their profit and the shipping.  When you list on Tradesy you only put in the amount you would like to receive when all is said and done. Tradesy then adds their fee to that price.   When you sell an item, the funds stay in your Tradesy account until you move them to PayPal. At that point you have to pay the Paypal fee.   Since I buy and sell I usually just leave the money in my account for future purchases but I am super low volume. 

I have a few issues with Tradesy - the site is impossible to browse because they never take anything down and I haven't figured out how to limit the search to active listings.    They say they handle returns for sellers but there is a lot of fine print.  Finally, it is not easy to report counterfeits - I haven't tried to return a fake but I avoid all the listings with one blurry photo - I think it would be easy for someone to get a fake and miss the window for a return.


----------



## netlawyer

Just as an aside, I recently sold a large Dooney bag that didn't fit into the shipping kit they sent me, they had me pack and ship it myself and immediately refunded the shipping charge to my Paypal acct with extra to cover the Paypal fee.


----------



## eurasiangirl

asfdagsdfasjdfgasd

People who ask "TRADE?" when it's clearly listed that you don't trade.


----------



## tickledpink2012

I do love to sell on PM, however I have noticed a million fakes on their. I'm not sure there as "up" on removing as I'd like to hope! Love how you can see exactly what your profits will be as soon as you list an item, that way you cld adjust the price a little if needed. It's great!!


----------



## kenzibray

So I know cosmetics are frowned upon but I do
Love buying polishes when I can find a deal or ones I'm looking for. 

Well this girl posted a Chanel polish that had some others in the back ground. I had asked if any of them were for sale and she said shed think about it or whatever. Long story short she ends up having one I'd love a back up of. Has no box and some usage but I don't mind. She gives me a price but then does some "research" and sees that brand new in box are going way higher than her price she quoted me and now she's being flaky like she doesn't want to sell to me now .. Because its rarer than she thought it was. 

Kind of aggravating when people get so greedy over these things especially when she's obviously not a collector and paid retail for it when it came out which is like $27


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone annoyed about getting invited to 15 different parties in an hour? I usually browse the app when I'm bored but one user keeps inviting me to parties and the notifications are annoying. I'm considering getting rid of the app because of it.


----------



## kenzibray

sparksfly said:


> Anyone annoyed about getting invited to 15 different parties in an hour? I usually browse the app when I'm bored but one user keeps inviting me to parties and the notifications are annoying. I'm considering getting rid of the app because of it.



That's how the app works. That's just that platform. There are three different parties a day. She usually invites you to the following days party. She is one of the main girls who works for Poshmark and is in charge of them. You share your items to the parties to get more followers and traffic. You can edit your notification settings though so it doesn't pop up every time someone likes your item or something


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> So I know cosmetics are frowned upon but I do
> Love buying polishes when I can find a deal or ones I'm looking for.
> 
> Well this girl posted a Chanel polish that had some others in the back ground. I had asked if any of them were for sale and she said shed think about it or whatever. Long story short she ends up having one I'd love a back up of. Has no box and some usage but I don't mind. She gives me a price but then does some "research" and sees that brand new in box are going way higher than her price she quoted me and now she's being flaky like she doesn't want to sell to me now .. Because its rarer than she thought it was.
> 
> Kind of aggravating when people get so greedy over these things especially when she's obviously not a collector and paid retail for it when it came out which is like $27



I had a few Chanel polishes I wanted to list and when I tried the app said it wasn't allowed. I don't know how all these others got listed and mine wouldn't.


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> I had a few Chanel polishes I wanted to list and when I tried the app said it wasn't allowed. I don't know how all these others got listed and mine wouldn't.



There's some listed all the time! That's weird. Are you a part of any Facebook polish groups?


----------



## Lindsay2367

atlcoach said:


> I had a few Chanel polishes I wanted to list and when I tried the app said it wasn't allowed. I don't know how all these others got listed and mine wouldn't.



I think people usually just list them under accessories.  Did you try that?  My guess is you would probably get a way better response from the Facebook groups anyway.


----------



## atlcoach

kenzibray said:


> There's some listed all the time! That's weird. Are you a part of any Facebook polish groups?



No, I didn't know about the Facebook groups. I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## atlcoach

Lindsay2367 said:


> I think people usually just list them under accessories.  Did you try that?  My guess is you would probably get a way better response from the Facebook groups anyway.



I did try to list them as accessories, but it was almost like the app recognized the photo and denied it. Weird!!


----------



## kenzibray

atlcoach said:


> I did try to list them as accessories, but it was almost like the app recognized the photo and denied it. Weird!!



There's also an "other" grouping .. Maybe try that ? Or maybe the app found key words or something ?


----------



## Lindsay2367

This site has become such a garbage garage sale.  I mean, it's supposed to be for clothing and accessories, and there are already tons of listings for cosmetics and the like, as well as fake bags.  But now that I am following more people, some of the stuff I am seeing is just ridiculous.  Baby clothing, men's ties, children's Halloween costumes, video games, stickers, coupons (???), and even a sewing machine.  I know that Poshmark is supposedly trying to get rid of some of the non-supported issues, but they obviously aren't doing a very good job of it.  I mean, they are allowing some sellers (like @bobstore) to have a whole closet full of fake bag listings.  Poshmark really needs to hire some more people to help clean up the site.

I feel like, no matter how many times I report a listing, it almost never gets taken down.


----------



## kenzibray

Lindsay2367 said:


> This site has become such a garbage garage sale.  I mean, it's supposed to be for clothing and accessories, and there are already tons of listings for cosmetics and the like, as well as fake bags.  But now that I am following more people, some of the stuff I am seeing is just ridiculous.  Baby clothing, men's ties, children's Halloween costumes, video games, stickers, coupons (???), and even a sewing machine.  I know that Poshmark is supposedly trying to get rid of some of the non-supported issues, but they obviously aren't doing a very good job of it.  I mean, they are allowing some sellers (like @bobstore) to have a whole closet full of fake bag listings.  Poshmark really needs to hire some more people to help clean up the site.
> 
> I feel like, no matter how many times I report a listing, it almost never gets taken down.




I've found if its an entire closet with fake bags & such... take screen shots and email them to their CS summarizing the problem and they are usually taken down pretty quickly


----------



## vfab

I have tried out Poshmark for a few weeks and just sent them an email to delete my account, it is just not for me. Somehow, my account showed me following hundreds of people when I never chose to follow not even one person. I joined primarily to be a buyer and actually found the site doing a google search for a Rebecca Minkoff bag from a few seasons ago but I do not like the way the items are presented. I don't know how many pictures they allow but most items I looked at had only 2-3 pics, usually stock photos and not much of a description to decide what condition the item was in i.e. normal wear and tear which is so subjective. I also noticed the countless fakes.


----------



## lov

eurasiangirl said:


> asfdagsdfasjdfgasd
> 
> People who ask "TRADE?" when it's clearly listed that you don't trade.



This!!  I detest this.


----------



## Lindsay2367

vfab said:


> I have tried out Poshmark for a few weeks and just sent them an email to delete my account, it is just not for me. Somehow, my account showed me following hundreds of people when I never chose to follow not even one person. I joined primarily to be a buyer and actually found the site doing a google search for a Rebecca Minkoff bag from a few seasons ago but I do not like the way the items are presented. I don't know how many pictures they allow but most items I looked at had only 2-3 pics, usually stock photos and not much of a description to decide what condition the item was in i.e. normal wear and tear which is so subjective. I also noticed the countless fakes.



The site only allows you to post four photos of an item, but a lot of people only use one photo, and often stock photos.  And I agree, most people are very lacking in their descriptions.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

So upset right now...
I purchased a Dior bag on Thursday from a seller on posh. She was very responsive and as soon as I bought it she didn't say anything. I left a comment asking when she will ship and she says later today or Monday the latest (this was Saturday morning). Now it's practically Tuesday and I left another comment saying "not trying to be a pest but I was wondering if you shipped the item" no answer at all. She has been completely inactive on posh. I looked at her other listings that she had sold and people are saying they received  their items etc. I wonder what could have happened but I'm starting to get mad. I guess tomorrow will make 5 days, should I report it to posh? Idk what to do. I'm dying for this bag. I don't want to miss out.


----------



## Lindsay2367

KrissieNO.5 said:


> So upset right now...
> I purchased a Dior bag on Thursday from a seller on posh. She was very responsive and as soon as I bought it she didn't say anything. I left a comment asking when she will ship and she says later today or Monday the latest (this was Saturday morning). Now it's practically Tuesday and I left another comment saying "not trying to be a pest but I was wondering if you shipped the item" no answer at all. She has been completely inactive on posh. I looked at her other listings that she had sold and people are saying they received  their items etc. I wonder what could have happened but I'm starting to get mad. I guess tomorrow will make 5 days, should I report it to posh? Idk what to do. I'm dying for this bag. I don't want to miss out.



You bought the bag on Saturday, and it's now Tuesday morning.  This is only the third business day since you bought the bag.  I think you need to cut her some slack.  I would never anticipate that something will get shipped on a Saturday, especially since the post office is only open short hours on Saturday (if at all).  If she's been communicative this far and it seems that everyone else is getting their items, I would just take a deep breath and wait.  I would be willing to be she will ship it out today.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lindsay2367 said:


> You bought the bag on Saturday, and it's now Tuesday morning.  This is only the third business day since you bought the bag.  I think you need to cut her some slack.  I would never anticipate that something will get shipped on a Saturday, especially since the post office is only open short hours on Saturday (if at all).  If she's been communicative this far and it seems that everyone else is getting their items, I would just take a deep breath and wait.  I would be willing to be she will ship it out today.



I bought it on Thursday, not Saturday. I asked her on Saturday when she was going to ship. I am going to bet on her shipping today as well but if it's any longer then I don't know what to do.


----------



## Lindsay2367

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I bought it on Thursday, not Saturday. I asked her on Saturday when she was going to ship. I am going to bet on her shipping today as well but if it's any longer then I don't know what to do.



Oh, my apologies, I misread that.  Now I understand why you would have expected that she should have shipped it by now.  Maybe something came up, but if she has decent feedback on her other listings, I would think she will still ship the bag out.  But she definitely should have shipped it by now.

Again, I'm sorry I missed that you had written you bought it on Thursday.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lindsay2367 said:


> Oh, my apologies, I misread that.  Now I understand why you would have expected that she should have shipped it by now.  Maybe something came up, but if she has decent feedback on her other listings, I would think she will still ship the bag out.  But she definitely should have shipped it by now.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry I missed that you had written you bought it on Thursday.



No worries!! I understand that things come up, as a seller myself I always keep my buyers in the loop. I'm a nervous nellie though lol


----------



## tinad2004

i have a question - whenever i am on my Macbook i cant seem to find the SEARCH bar on the online site ... but whenever i am on my work computer which is a PC the search bar is there ... Am i the only one or am i over looking it some how? Any help would be great!


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> No worries!! I understand that things come up, as a seller myself I always keep my buyers in the loop. I'm a nervous nellie though lol



Hey Krissy, do you think maybe he has the bag somewhere else? I would be freaking too because its weird she is not replying and explaining what is going on! I saw the bag on the authenticate forum I would wait to contact posh as I've heard from someone that the seller has a couple of days to ship. I get stressed out if I don't ship out my items next day afraid people will get upset with me! Lol! How is your doggie doing? I tried to multiquote on the other thread and it wasn't working out at all!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Hey Krissy, do you think maybe he has the bag somewhere else? I would be freaking too because its weird she is not replying and explaining what is going on! I saw the bag on the authenticate forum I would wait to contact posh as I've heard from someone that the seller has a couple of days to ship. I get stressed out if I don't ship out my items next day afraid people will get upset with me! Lol! How is your doggie doing? I tried to multiquote on the other thread and it wasn't working out at all!



I never even thought of that. I am freaking out. She replied to me with a "I shipped today." But still no tracking number. I am the same way haha my buyers are my priority. I get super anxious if I miss shipping the next day. My fiancé laughs at me. I guess we can't expect everyone to be so conscientious. She is doing great today. Barking at everyone who passes by and running around. Thanks for asking!


----------



## MissMarion

So this seller shared two of my items and I went to her closet to return the favor. Fakes, fakes, fakes. And not cheap either!  MK "inspired" items listed at comparable price to authentic MK used.  I reported everything I saw but sheesh, who is buying fake MK bags for $90 and phone cases for $40?  She had some fake Kate Spade as well.


----------



## Lindsay2367

MissMarion said:


> So this seller shared two of my items and I went to her closet to return the favor. Fakes, fakes, fakes. And not cheap either!  MK "inspired" items listed at comparable price to authentic MK used.  I reported everything I saw but sheesh, who is buying fake MK bags for $90 and phone cases for $40?  She had some fake Kate Spade as well.



Unfortunately, that happens a lot.  And reporting the listing essentially does nothing.  The only way I've seen them take down listings is if you email them with a screenshot of the person's closet and let them know they are selling fakes (as suggested by another member on this thread).  They really need to be better about actually responding to reported listings, or else I don't even understand why they have that function.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Ugh, like we talked about earlier, I get so annoyed when I see people listing something as having a retail price significantly higher than what it actually was.  I was digging through boxes in my basement this week and pulled out my beloved Bulga Large Butterfly bag.  I looked on Poshmark just to see if anyone else was selling them, and someone has one listed for sale at $400 with a retail price of $500.  I know for a fact that these bags were not that much (I think they were $398).  I have no problem if she wants to sell the bag for that amount, but I automatically distrust anyone who inflates the retail price like that.  I just don't get it.


----------



## tokki_x

Posh had been nice selling some of the....crappier items that usually dont sell on ebay  and for pretty nice price too despite the 20% fee.

here is something sellers should be careful of, some vietnamese dude bought a chanel flap of mine without asking too much questions, my bag was way over priced because of the 20% fee so I contacted posh. They replied to me to not ship the item as the buyer is suspected to be involved in credit card fraud. There are a few IDs that have been discovered to be doing this, there could be more. So be careful, some sellers were actually too quick to ship and had to go through the trouble to retract their package

posh team was impressive, they replied to me within the hour and it was midnight....


----------



## Lindsay2367

tokki_x said:


> Posh had been nice selling some of the....crappier items that usually dont sell on ebay  and for pretty nice price too despite the 20% fee.
> 
> here is something sellers should be careful of, some vietnamese dude bought a chanel flap of mine without asking too much questions, my bag was way over priced because of the 20% fee so I contacted posh. They replied to me to not ship the item as the buyer is suspected to be involved in credit card fraud. There are a few IDs that have been discovered to be doing this, there could be more. So be careful, some sellers were actually too quick to ship and had to go through the trouble to retract their package
> 
> posh team was impressive, they replied to me within the hour and it was midnight....



Good to know.  That's scary.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I never even thought of that. I am freaking out. She replied to me with a "I shipped today." But still no tracking number. I am the same way haha my buyers are my priority. I get super anxious if I miss shipping the next day. My fiancé laughs at me. I guess we can't expect everyone to be so conscientious. She is doing great today. Barking at everyone who passes by and running around. Thanks for asking!



If she shipped with a posh label you should be receiving the confirmation later tonight, posh will provide the tracking so you should be fine good to hear she is doing better


----------



## tokki_x

Lindsay2367 said:


> Good to know.  That's scary.  Thanks for the heads up!





I actually find posh to be a much lower stress level place than ebay. The first item I got there is a bundle of 4 items, one of the items had a defect, they refunded me 20% on the same day and never bothered the seller...


----------



## Lindsay2367

tokki_x said:


> I actually find posh to be a much lower stress level place than ebay. The first item I got there is a bundle of 4 items, one of the items had a defect, they refunded me 20% on the same day and never bothered the seller...



Me too.  Even though Posh can be a hassle sometimes, I don't worry about it like I would imagine I would with the horror stories I hear about eBay listings.  For me, I guess Posh taking a larger cut is well worth the reduced stress.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> If she shipped with a posh label you should be receiving the confirmation later tonight, posh will provide the tracking so you should be fine good to hear she is doing better



I'm hoping so! I usually get the posh email with tracking by now. In my purchases it still says in process ahhh  yeah she's my little girl again!


----------



## mharri20

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I'm hoping so! I usually get the posh email with tracking by now. In my purchases it still says in process ahhh  yeah she's my little girl again!



She might have dropped it off in a drop-off box. I do that during the week since I work and I normally drop it off around 6pm when I get off work and it won't get picked up till 4pm the next day. It can take a while. I had one last weekend I dropped off Friday evening and didnt get an email about it being shipped till Monday night!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mharri20 said:


> She might have dropped it off in a drop-off box. I do that during the week since I work and I normally drop it off around 6pm when I get off work and it won't get picked up till 4pm the next day. It can take a while. I had one last weekend I dropped off Friday evening and didnt get an email about it being shipped till Monday night!



Ooh I didn't even think of that! I used a drop off box once and it didn't ship for a while.


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ooh I didn't even think of that! I used a drop off box once and it didn't ship for a while.



So??? Did you get it???


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> So??? Did you get it???



Yes and it doesn't look great. She failed to tell me that there are all black stains on the patent leather, that it's peeling in some spots and isn't in great condition. She told me it was. I love the bag it am not quite happy with the condition. I wonder if dior can fix it up for me


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yes and it doesn't look great. She failed to tell me that there are all black stains on the patent leather, that it's peeling in some spots and isn't in great condition. She told me it was. I love the bag it am not quite happy with the condition. I wonder if dior can fix it up for me



I doubt they can fix those issues. I took a Dior once that was peeling too and hey said it was not fixable! Sucks, was it worth the price at least? You could always return!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> I doubt they can fix those issues. I took a Dior once that was peeling too and hey said it was not fixable! Sucks, was it worth the price at least? You could always return!



Ugh that sucks. I don't want to return it bc I have been dying for the bag. Idk what to do. I wonder it there are anyways to spruce it up myself


----------



## Lindsay2367

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ugh that sucks. I don't want to return it bc I have been dying for the bag. Idk what to do. I wonder it there are anyways to spruce it up myself



Krissie, I'm so sorry to hear the bag didn't arrive in the condition you were expecting.  Hope you are able to somehow salvage the bag since it's one you've been very much anticipating.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lindsay2367 said:


> Krissie, I'm so sorry to hear the bag didn't arrive in the condition you were expecting.  Hope you are able to somehow salvage the bag since it's one you've been very much anticipating.



Thank you! I am going to try. I have been googling for hours trying to find the best way to clean and spruce up patent leather and found some good advice. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you! I am going to try. I have been googling for hours trying to find the best way to clean and spruce up patent leather and found some good advice. Fingers crossed!



Do some before and after pics! Can't wait to see!


----------



## pavilion

While I will say that I have been getting a couple more sales later where the buyer just buys the item with little or no communication or haggling, I am having an issue where I feel uncomfortable completing the transaction. 

I just sold a dress last night.  The buyer asked a ton of questions (understandable, but more than the average buyer), but could not seem to understand that I am not just sitting at home ready and waiting to take additional pictures the second she requested them.  She then cancelled the transaction after I had packed the item claiming that she needed to be sure it was the length I said it was (and the length the manufacturer claimed it was).  I unpacked it and posted more pictures (attempting to capture measurements) and she repurchased.  Now 12 hours later, she is bugging me asking when I will ship.  I informed her last night that I would ship today - this afternoon since I work.  To be honest, I was also annoyed because, while I do try to ship within two days), the buyer has up to 7 days (?) to ship and this just came off as pushy 12 hours after buying, canceling, and repurchasing when I had already told her last night I would ship today.

I am now starting to feel uncomfortable with the transaction and am worried that this will be a "problem buyer".  I am afraid that once I ship this afternoon, she will try to cancel the transaction or try to return based on buyers remorse or something else.  Is there a way to cancel a transaction without having it reflect negatively on your Poshmark record?  Or should I just go through with it, cross my fingers, and hope for the best?  It really shouldn't be this much of a headache for an inexpensive dress.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Do some before and after pics! Can't wait to see!



I will...if I ever get around to it lmao


----------



## Pao9

Ok, so I have some news about Tradesy. It's a bit tricky because most sites don't explain everything. 
They charge 9% commission as stated but the asking price you put down not the selling price but the price you want to earn is not your final earning, that's the price they will charge 9% commission on. So the shipping is not included in this. Here is the email I got back breaking down 

Grand Total: $129.00 - This is the amount your buyer paid
Shipping Cost: $14.00 - Your buyer paid this amount for shipping
Asking Price: $115.00 - This is the price you originally asked for your item
Tradesy's Commission: $10.35 - Tradesy takes a 9% commission off of the asking price of each sale
Earnings: $104.65
 Obviously I cancelled the order and will have to reprise and rethink if I still want to sell with them. 
I think $14  shipping is ridiculous! 

As far as shop hers the seller pays shipping to shop-hers, the buyer pays shipping from shop-hers to them and still there is a 18% commission, so the costs end up being a lot as well, but I factor that in. Overall Ebay and Posh seem like a better deal. I did make 2 quick sales on shop hers because there is less clutter and some people feel better shopping there because they have authenticity guarantee. 
Just wanted to share that with everyone!


----------



## nashpoo

I just got a warning email from posh for using pp.. how do so many people get away with it?


----------



## mellibelly

Does anyone know about privacy settings on poshmark? To make a long story short, I have my own business in a creative/visual industry. Clients, potential clients and associates look me up on the internet to see images of my work. I just googled myself and my poshmark items for sale all came up with links to my poshmark closet. So anyone looking for my work will find the belt I'm selling for $15. I find this embarrassing. My ebay auctions and facebook photos don't come up in a search, but this does. I don't link to facebook or contacts there, so I'm not sure why this is happening. I emailed PM but got the autoreply that it will take up to 48 hours to respond. I'm ready to delete my PM account. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Pao9

mellibelly said:


> Does anyone know about privacy settings on poshmark? To make a long story short, I have my own business in a creative/visual industry. Clients, potential clients and associates look me up on the internet to see images of my work. I just googled myself and my poshmark items for sale all came up with links to my poshmark closet. So anyone looking for my work will find the belt I'm selling for $15. I find this embarrassing. My ebay auctions and facebook photos don't come up in a search, but this does. I don't link to facebook or contacts there, so I'm not sure why this is happening. I emailed PM but got the autoreply that it will take up to 48 hours to respond. I'm ready to delete my PM account. Anyone have any insight?


i know that if I google the things in selling they show up but not if I google myself. Did you list any personal websites on your page? What if you changed your name on posh. I think you could do that. Like put a different bussiness name or a different last name.


----------



## mellibelly

Pao9 said:


> i know that if I google the things in selling they show up but not if I google myself. Did you list any personal websites on your page? What if you changed your name on posh. I think you could do that. Like put a different bussiness name or a different last name.



My username isn't my name and I don't link to personal websites. I'll try changing my name in my profile but no one in poshmark sees that unless there's a sale/shipping label. Hopefully that works. Thanks!


----------



## mellibelly

Ok, found the visibility button under Shared Settings. If you don't click it, it makes your auctions visible on google searches. Hopefully that does the trick.


----------



## atlcoach

mellibelly said:


> Ok, found the visibility button under Shared Settings. If you don't click it, it makes your auctions visible on google searches. Hopefully that does the trick.



Thank you for posting this! I just changed mine, too.


----------



## mellibelly

Pao9 said:


> i know that if I google the things in selling they show up but not if I google myself. Did you list any personal websites on your page? What if you changed your name on posh. I think you could do that. Like put a different bussiness name or a different last name.



Nope, no personal websites. I didn't even link to my facebook. I changed my first and last name in my profile so now my real name is only in my shipping address. That along with the visibility button hopefully does it!


----------



## kredstar

love this app! lately sales have been down though which stinks


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Agh, so annoyed!  I was negotiating with this girl and was waiting for her to bundle and then she disappeared and deleted the listings and claims the items sold, didn't even mention it until I kept bugging her.  

Made two sales in the last week, I hope it picks up!!!


----------



## atlcoach

Sales have been so slow!! I just noticed at the top of my newsfeed an offer for free shipping on items over $50. Maybe that will help!


----------



## pinay_pie

chanelish said:


> Sooo that turns out to like 18% f the total price anyway (still less than posh 20%). I just prefer the listing/selling experience on tradesy - less fruitless haggling than posh, faster sales of my nice stuff. Haven't tried shop-hers hows it



I have similar listings on eBay, posh, Bonanza, Tradesy & shop-hers. And so my high end stuff only gets sold on shop-hers. eBay's more reliable when it comes to low end times. I've only sold one thing on Posh which went really well. Location wise, shop hers works for me. They're only about 45 minutes away from me & since you ship the items to their office first to check authenticity, they get my shipment in a day. I know my stuff is authentic so as soon as it just their office, I get notified that my sell has been complete. Money will then gets deposited to your account in about 3 days. 

The chances of you getting scammed on shop hers is probably zero. According to their disclaimer, if you try to sell fakes you will get prosecuted! 

I wish posh had been more successful for me but it's not looking that way. I've given up hope on Tradesy & Bonanza. It feels like a ghost town, those two. I haven't heard a peep from anyone!


----------



## mellibelly

Update about privacy settings on Poshmark. After I made all of those changes (turning off visibility, searches, taking my name off my account) it is even worse. When I google my name, my poshmark closet is the 5th thing that comes up. My name isn't on the account. Deleting my PM  account now.


----------



## Pao9

weetzie_bat said:


> I have similar listings on eBay, posh, Bonanza, Tradesy & shop-hers. And so my high end stuff only gets sold on shop-hers. eBay's more reliable when it comes to low end times. I've only sold one thing on Posh which went really well. Location wise, shop hers works for me. They're only about 45 minutes away from me & since you ship the items to their office first to check authenticity, they get my shipment in a day. I know my stuff is authentic so as soon as it just their office, I get notified that my sell has been complete. Money will then gets deposited to your account in about 3 days.
> 
> The chances of you getting scammed on shop hers is probably zero. According to their disclaimer, if you try to sell fakes you will get prosecuted!
> 
> I wish posh had been more successful for me but it's not looking that way. I've given up hope on Tradesy & Bonanza. It feels like a ghost town, those two. I haven't heard a peep from anyone!



I have to agree with you 100%!
Tradesy and bonanza are dead, I just get emails from bonanza saying " are you still alive?" Shop gets has been great so far, sold 4 high end items, trying to list as much as possible. 
eBay is very slow for me and posh is great but tougher to sell high end, but it's the easiest to list so it's the one I have everything listed. Trying to grow shop-hers and seeing if its worth listing in tradesy cause it all takes too much time!


----------



## pinay_pie

Pao9 said:


> I have to agree with you 100%!
> Tradesy and bonanza are dead, I just get emails from bonanza saying " are you still alive?" Shop gets has been great so far, sold 4 high end items, trying to list as much as possible.
> eBay is very slow for me and posh is great but tougher to sell high end, but it's the easiest to list so it's the one I have everything listed. Trying to grow shop-hers and seeing if its worth listing in tradesy cause it all takes too much time!



Don't bother listing on Tradesy. I don't think people will catch on. Same with Bonanza. At least with PM, there's a little bit of shake ups here & there even though I think most people don't care much buying high end stuff there. Or if they do, they expect to pay next to nothing. Lol. The sharing & the parties might eventually lead to a decent sale. 

I think I'm gonna close my eBay account soon. It's useless at this point. 

I'm surprised about shop hers, it's the one that's  been working out for me.


----------



## lov

weetzie_bat said:


> Don't bother listing on Tradesy. I don't think people will catch on. Same with Bonanza. At least with PM, there's a little bit of shake ups here & there even though I think most people don't care much buying high end stuff there. Or if they do, they expect to pay next to nothing. Lol. The sharing & the parties might eventually lead to a decent sale.
> 
> I think I'm gonna close my eBay account soon. It's useless at this point.
> 
> I'm surprised about shop hers, it's the one that's  been working out for me.



For me it's been the opposite,  I have sold almost 100 things on bonanza and only 3 on posh. I guess bonanza is really hot for Coach items and cold for other items.


----------



## pinay_pie

lov said:


> For me it's been the opposite,  I have sold almost 100 things on bonanza and only 3 on posh. I guess bonanza is really hot for Coach items and cold for other items.



100 things?!?!? How'd you get so lucky? O_o


----------



## BeenBurned

lov said:


> For me it's been the opposite,  I have sold almost 100 things on bonanza and only 3 on posh. I guess bonanza is really hot for Coach items and cold for other items.


I also do fairly well on Bonanza. I sell about 20 items/month.


----------



## pinay_pie

BeenBurned said:


> I also do fairly well on Bonanza. I sell about 20 items/month.



How are you selling 20 items/month on Bonanza? I've had my listings there for months now & not one single peep from anyone! Disappointing.


----------



## BeenBurned

weetzie_bat said:


> How are you selling 20 items/month on Bonanza? I've had my listings there for months now & not one single peep from anyone! Disappointing.


I opted into the google advertising. I chose the 9% option though I've never been charged 9% commission. IMO, it's a good investment. 

Enable publishing items to                      Google Shopping                      eBay                  

Maximum commission                          *
3.5%* Disable Advertising                              *
6%* Economy                          *
9%* Standard                          
*13%* Healthy                          
*17%* Premium                                              

Higher values mean we can buy you more buyer page views.                     We will charge you less than your max commission whenever possible. Learn more.


----------



## missbanff

BeenBurned said:


> I opted into the google advertising. I chose the 9% option though I've never been charged 9% commission. IMO, it's a good investment.
> 
> Enable publishing items to                      Google Shopping                      eBay
> 
> Maximum commission                          *
> 3.5%* Disable Advertising                              *
> 6%* Economy                          *
> 9%* Standard
> *13%* Healthy
> *17%* Premium
> 
> Higher values mean we can buy you more buyer page views.                     We will charge you less than your max commission whenever possible. Learn more.



That's crazy! I haven't sold a single item on Bonz in OVER A YEAR. I'm convinced somehow my account is invisible! I don't get it. I have the 13% selected, too!


----------



## pinay_pie

missbanff said:


> That's crazy! I haven't sold a single item on Bonz in OVER A YEAR. I'm convinced somehow my account is invisible! I don't get it. I have the 13% selected, too!



Maybe it's about what what we're selling & how they're priced out. I don't know. Different people have different stories. So far I haven't had any success anywhere except on Shop Hers. And I have the same listing on all of them, more or less, PM, eBay, Bonz & Tradedy.


----------



## lov

weetzie_bat said:


> 100 things?!?!? How'd you get so lucky? O_o



 Thats what i ask for those that sell a lot on posh, lol.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I started listing on Shop Hers and I made my first sale within a day, actually sold this dress within a couple of hours!! I'm so motivated to keep listing!


----------



## pavilion

I also just tried Shop-Hers. Listed some items last night that I kept getting lowball offers on eBay and Poshmark for. I work up to an email informing me that they sold. I've already listed more.

Since they take 18% and you have to pay to ship the item to Shop-Hers (although you can ship multiple items in one package), the cost of selling is higher. However, I think limiting the site to designer good helps items sell faster and at higher prices.

I'm excited to list more!  Thanks to whoever suggested Shop-Hers!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rarity

To those of you who sell on more than one site, do you list all your items on these sites and take them down if they sell on one of them, or do you list only certain items on Ebay and other items on Poshmark/Bonanza?


----------



## Twynkle54

I am a seller on Poshmark and have sold a few items on Ebay as well.  I signed up with Poshmark because it seemed like a quick and easy way to sell my old/not worn clothes/accessories. However, unless you have a mass following or attend Posh Parties from time to time, getting items sold is a lot harder than you think. I am 4 months into Poshmark and finally feel like I'm picking up a following. So don't be discouraged, but do understand it will take more time than Ebay but the postings never expire.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sparksfly

Which websites do you guys sell the most on? I bought two modcloth stylish surprises and you can't return them so I'm thinking of selling them.


----------



## pinay_pie

sparksfly said:


> Which websites do you guys sell the most on? I bought two modcloth stylish surprises and you can't return them so I'm thinking of selling them.




Right now, none of the websites - eBay, PM, Tradesy, Bonanza, Shop Hers. It's starting to annoy!


----------



## Lindsay2367

sparksfly said:


> Which websites do you guys sell the most on? I bought two modcloth stylish surprises and you can't return them so I'm thinking of selling them.



I've had the best luck on Poshmark, which isn't to say a lot (especially lately).  I have also ha a little luck on Tradesy, but that has been fairly sparse.


----------



## pavilion

So I sold a jacket on Poshmark. I suspect the buyer might be a problem, but thought I was worrying to much. The jacket was never worn however the comments led to some confusion because of how I had typed and answer. The buyer kept lowballing me and because of the confusion, I eventually just caved and sold the jacket for half the listing price. She bugged me less than 24 hours later asking if I had shipped yet - I had.  Has received the jacket and released the funds. Now she is commenting and accusing me of lying and stating that there is pilling all over the jacket.

I never wore the jacket as it was too short on me and I have stored it 
ever since.  The fabric is a nubbed wool but I didn't notice any pilling when I shipped it out. I shiwas obvious pullin all over the jacke and accusing me of wearing it. I
What should I do in this situation? What would you do? The funds have already been released and I don't think I misrepresented the item.


----------



## pavilion

^Sorry for the second post, I'm using the iPhone app and it's having issues. The messed up line should read that the buyer is now accusing me of having worn the jacket and is saying that there was obvious pilling all over the jacket.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pavilion said:


> So I sold a jacket on Poshmark. I suspect the buyer might be a problem, but thought I was worrying to much. The jacket was never worn however the comments led to some confusion because of how I had typed and answer. The buyer kept lowballing me and because of the confusion, I eventually just caved and sold the jacket for half the listing price. She bugged me less than 24 hours later asking if I had shipped yet - I had.  Has received the jacket and released the funds. Now she is commenting and accusing me of lying and stating that there is pilling all over the jacket.
> 
> I never wore the jacket as it was too short on me and I have stored it
> ever since.  The fabric is a nubbed wool but I didn't notice any pilling when I shipped it out. I shiwas obvious pullin all over the jacke and accusing me of wearing it. I
> What should I do in this situation? What would you do? The funds have already been released and I don't think I misrepresented the item.


 
She got it for half the listing price and she's complaining?? Unbelievable!

I was under the impression that once the buyer releases the funds you don't have to accept a return, but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone else will chime in with some advice. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this -- I hope it gets settled soon!


----------



## Lindsay2367

HermesNewbie said:


> She got it for half the listing price and she's complaining?? Unbelievable!
> 
> I was under the impression that once the buyer releases the funds you don't have to accept a return, but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone else will chime in with some advice. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this -- I hope it gets settled soon!



That was my understanding as well.  Once the buyer accepts the item, they don't have any further recourse.  You would think she would have looked over the jacket before accepting the item.  Maybe she didn't understand what nubbed wool is?

If I were you, I would just block her, and if need be, delete the listing where she was making the false accusations.


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> That was my understanding as well.  Once the buyer accepts the item, they don't have any further recourse.  You would think she would have looked over the jacket before accepting the item.  Maybe she didn't understand what nubbed wool is?
> 
> If I were you, I would just block her, and if need be, delete the listing where she was making the false accusations.



I would also block her and before doing that state again that the jacket has never been used. And that you are very sorry of how she is perceiving the jacket. I had a similar situation where the girl said the top was faded I told her I'm very sorry but I didn't manipulate the images and the pics of the top where taken outside and maybe that is where the confusion lies. There are people that love to complain! Those people should get their things at full retail and not at a preowned goods website! Unless something is ripped or broken I don't complain I got a silk top with stains that not even the dry cleaners removed but I didn't complain it was cheap! 
Oh well but yeah I hate people that haggle too much! They always give me a headache!


----------



## pavilion

HermesNewbie said:


> She got it for half the listing price and she's complaining?? Unbelievable!
> 
> I was under the impression that once the buyer releases the funds you don't have to accept a return, but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone else will chime in with some advice. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this -- I hope it gets settled soon!





She first wanted two items bundled for half the list price of one of the items. I politely declined. Then she came back at like 35-40% off my list price and I just agreed because I need to free up space. Then she tells me I only have an $XX credit, can we do $XX (which was half off my listing price) so I don't have to pay for shipping. I agreed - I was trying to be accommodating and now this. Definitely blocking her.


----------



## pavilion

Lindsay2367 said:


> That was my understanding as well.  Once the buyer accepts the item, they don't have any further recourse.  You would think she would have looked over the jacket before accepting the item.  Maybe she didn't understand what nubbed wool is?
> 
> If I were you, I would just block her, and if need be, delete the listing where she was making the false accusations.







HermesNewbie said:


> She got it for half the listing price and she's complaining?? Unbelievable!
> 
> I was under the impression that once the buyer releases the funds you don't have to accept a return, but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone else will chime in with some advice. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this -- I hope it gets settled soon!





Thanks!  I don't think she understands the fabric. I apologized and asked her what she would like me to do, but she hasn't responded. I'm definitely blocking her.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pavilion said:


> She first wanted two items bundled for half the list price of one of the items. I politely declined. Then she came back at like 35-40% off my list price and I just agreed because I need to free up space. Then she tells me I only have an $XX credit, can we do $XX (which was half off my listing price) so I don't have to pay for shipping. I agreed - I was trying to be accommodating and now this. Definitely blocking her.


 
It sounds like you were more than generous with her. You just can't win with some people.


----------



## pavilion

Thanks!  I apologized, stated that it has never been worn again, and even asked what she would like me to do.  That was this morning and she never responded so I am blocking her.


Pao9 said:


> I would also block her and before doing that state again that the jacket has never been used. And that you are very sorry of how she is perceiving the jacket. I had a similar situation where the girl said the top was faded I told her I'm very sorry but I didn't manipulate the images and the pics of the top where taken outside and maybe that is where the confusion lies. There are people that love to complain! Those people should get their things at full retail and not at a preowned goods website! Unless something is ripped or broken I don't complain I got a silk top with stains that not even the dry cleaners removed but I didn't complain it was cheap!
> Oh well but yeah I hate people that haggle too much! They always give me a headache!


----------



## atlcoach

pavilion said:


> So I sold a jacket on Poshmark. I suspect the buyer might be a problem, but thought I was worrying to much. The jacket was never worn however the comments led to some confusion because of how I had typed and answer. The buyer kept lowballing me and because of the confusion, I eventually just caved and sold the jacket for half the listing price. She bugged me less than 24 hours later asking if I had shipped yet - I had.  Has received the jacket and released the funds. Now she is commenting and accusing me of lying and stating that there is pilling all over the jacket.
> 
> I never wore the jacket as it was too short on me and I have stored it
> ever since.  The fabric is a nubbed wool but I didn't notice any pilling when I shipped it out. I shiwas obvious pullin all over the jacke and accusing me of wearing it. I
> What should I do in this situation? What would you do? The funds have already been released and I don't think I misrepresented the item.



I am dealing with a similar situation right now. I sold a new in box ipad case to a buyer who received it and released funds only to return it to me a week later claiming her ipad didn't fit and the case was damaged. I didn't open the package and emailed poshmark. They responded tonight asking me to send them photos of the case. I opened the package and there is nothing wrong with the case at all! So frustrating. I guess she just decided she didn't want it. I noticed she did cut the tag off so maybe she used it and changed her mind. Waiting to see what poshmark support says now.


----------



## vfab

I left Poshmark only to give it another try and still am having issues. I have been desperately searching for a pair of sold out combat boots and did a Google search and found them on Posh so I re-opened my account. The seller listed the boots 3 months ago and there are several questions in the comments and she has not answered any since a few days after the listing. They are fit and sizing questions, not lowball offers. I don't understand why sellers don't just take the listings down if they are not going to sell the items as this is not the first time I found something and was ready to purchase and could not reach the seller.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

How long do buyers have to accept the item before PM will automatically mark it as delivered and release the payment to me? One of my items sold last Sunday, I shipped it Monday morning, and it was delivered on Wednesday. I have not heard anything from the buyer. It's only been 3 days since it was delivered but, IMO, that's plenty of time to log onto PM and accept the item.


----------



## MissMarion

HermesNewbie said:


> How long do buyers have to accept the item before PM will automatically mark it as delivered and release the payment to me? One of my items sold last Sunday, I shipped it Monday morning, and it was delivered on Wednesday. I have not heard anything from the buyer. It's only been 3 days since it was delivered but, IMO, that's plenty of time to log onto PM and accept the item.



Item is automatically accepted after 3 days following delivery, so you should see the funds released today. Same thing just happened to me.  The buyer was tagging me all the time prior to delivery then she went silent and made me wait the whole 3 days. What a jerk.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

MissMarion said:


> Item is automatically accepted after 3 days following delivery, so you should see the funds released today. Same thing just happened to me.  The buyer was tagging me all the time prior to delivery then she went silent and made me wait the whole 3 days. What a jerk.


 
Thanks for the info! Sorry you had to deal with the same thing.


----------



## atlcoach

HermesNewbie said:


> How long do buyers have to accept the item before PM will automatically mark it as delivered and release the payment to me? One of my items sold last Sunday, I shipped it Monday morning, and it was delivered on Wednesday. I have not heard anything from the buyer. It's only been 3 days since it was delivered but, IMO, that's plenty of time to log onto PM and accept the item.




This happens to me a lot! I always get it on the 3rd day with one exception that I got on day 4.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

atlcoach said:


> This happens to me a lot! I always get it on the 3rd day with one exception that I got on day 4.


 
Thanks for your reply! Hopefully it will be released soon.


----------



## atlcoach

Anyone having direct deposit problems again? I have one that's been "in process" for 10 days. I emailed support this morning.


----------



## VintageGlamour

It took me several days to go through this entire thread! So I'm assuming that the best place to sell my never used Coach bags are on Bonanza or ShopHers? I have been only buying on Poshmark but plan to create a closet pretty soon.


----------



## suncitystyle

I love(ed) Poshmark! I've made over $5,000 while cleaning out my closet on there, however, I'm considering closing down my closet. People expect you to give them major markdowns even when the price is 50-80% off! Sometimes it does offend me, especially when they start getting rude when you turn them down or start talking about a price for the item being lower somewhere else or in another seller's closet (well go buy it from them!) It's turned into a place for trading, since that is what people want to do on there anyway. I simply don't reply to them, I currently have one woman leaving a comment everyday on one of my listings asking to trade. If she would read the description and the "NO TRADES!" as many times as she comes back to ask, she could have saved a lot of time and found someone else to trade with her. I hate being ugly, but when it's so repetitive it's hard to be so patient with people


----------



## Lindsay2367

suncitystyle said:


> I love(ed) Poshmark! I've made over $5,000 while cleaning out my closet on there, however, I'm considering closing down my closet. People expect you to give them major markdowns even when the price is 50-80% off! Sometimes it does offend me, especially when they start getting rude when you turn them down or start talking about a price for the item being lower somewhere else or in another seller's closet (well go buy it from them!) It's turned into a place for trading, since that is what people want to do on there anyway. I simply don't reply to them, I currently have one woman leaving a comment everyday on one of my listings asking to trade. If she would read the description and the "NO TRADES!" as many times as she comes back to ask, she could have saved a lot of time and found someone else to trade with her. I hate being ugly, but when it's so repetitive it's hard to be so patient with people



Yeah, it's really annoying how people don't read the listings.  Even though my listings say that I don't trade, I get asked, as if everyone is just hoping that they will be the exception.  I agree that it's hard to be patient sometimes, but I guess I'd rather deal with that hassle than not be able to sell.    But it's awesome that you've had that much success so far!


----------



## suncitystyle

Lindsay2367 said:


> Yeah, it's really annoying how people don't read the listings.  Even though my listings say that I don't trade, I get asked, as if everyone is just hoping that they will be the exception.  I agree that it's hard to be patient sometimes, but I guess I'd rather deal with that hassle than not be able to sell.    But it's awesome that you've had that much success so far!



It was my go-to to sell everything after getting off eBay for a good while after being scammed, it was fun a few months ago but not so much now. It was such a nice little community but now I am just going to stick to buying. There is always those bad apples that ruin the bunch, I guess!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I just started using Poshmark and try to include all info, measurements, etc. in the listings to get people's questions answered up front. I've had a lot of follows and some shares but no real interest yet. I'm still having more luck with ebay at the moment...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

vfab said:


> I left Poshmark only to give it another try and still am having issues. I have been desperately searching for a pair of sold out combat boots and did a Google search and found them on Posh so I re-opened my account. The seller listed the boots 3 months ago and there are several questions in the comments and she has not answered any since a few days after the listing. They are fit and sizing questions, not lowball offers. *I don't understand why sellers don't just take the listings down if they are not going to sell the items as this is not the first time I found something and was ready to purchase and could not reach the seller*.



I noticed this same thing on some things I was searching for...then one girl came back and replied to someone that she didn't use Poshmark's app anymore.
I think in that case, if there's no activity in the user's account within a month, Posh should send out an email asking them to come back, don't forget your closet, whatever. If they still don't come back, they need to just deactivate the account.

Between them and the people who post things only to say, "Oh never mind, I changed my mind, I don't want to sell after all," those people drive me nuts.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Lvbabydoll said:


> I just started using Poshmark and try to include all info, measurements, etc. in the listings to get people's questions answered up front. I've had a lot of follows and some shares but no real interest yet. I'm still having more luck with ebay at the moment...




I second this! I have high success on eBay, low on Poshmark. I participate in the parties, answer peoples questions and have a great closet. All I've gotten so far is additional followers. I have bought an authentic Dior and MK bag and Macbook case. But that's it.


----------



## tokki_x

Lvbabydoll said:


> I just started using Poshmark and try to include all info, measurements, etc. in the listings to get people's questions answered up front. I've had a lot of follows and some shares but no real interest yet. I'm still having more luck with ebay at the moment...





Purse Freak 323 said:


> I second this! I have high success on eBay, low on Poshmark. I participate in the parties, answer peoples questions and have a great closet. All I've gotten so far is additional followers. I have bought an authentic Dior and MK bag and Macbook case. But that's it.



people on there expect to get a $1200 item for $300, I have a great closet that many drool over  but all the items I've actually sold through the site were under $100.
There were a few expensive ones that ended up in paypal(which I really try hard not to use per against policy), but there are some really nasty buyers who first asked for paypal discount and then report you if you don't give in to their lowball abuse. So now all my expensive items are just there to look pretty.
I've already gotten one warning for paypal, I guess another one come and I'm gone. my main platform is still ebay for sure


----------



## Purse Freak 323

tokki_x said:


> people on there expect to get a $1200 item for $300, I have a great closet that many drool over  but all the items I've actually sold through the site were under $100.
> There were a few expensive ones that ended up in paypal(which I really try hard not to use per against policy), but there are some really nasty buyers who first asked for paypal discount and then report you if you don't give in to their lowball abuse. So now all my expensive items are just there to look pretty.
> I've already gotten one warning for paypal, I guess another one come and I'm gone. my main platform is still ebay for sure


 
I had one person ask if I did Paypal for a Michael Kors bag that retails for $358. I said via the comments that I would take Paypal. When she finally emailed, she wanted me to send her multiple pictures of the bag and the product number to confirm that it's real. I sent her pictures, but I was slightly annoyed. Via Poshmark, she said she'll do whatever it takes to buy the bag, then via email she got all anal. She said she had 80% of what I was asking for the bag and was "looking to find the remainder" to purchase. To date, she has never emailed me back. What a waste of my time! I ended up selling the bag on Ebay, with no customer hassel. I'll never offer the "paypal option" again. 

I've also had people who say that they are interested in one of my items, and negotiate a price. But then I never hear back. $ wise for me Ebay has not failed me. I've had no luck at all on Bonanza or P.Mark.


----------



## tokki_x

Purse Freak 323 said:


> I had one person ask if I did Paypal for a Michael Kors bag that retails for $358. I said via the comments that I would take Paypal. When she finally emailed, she wanted me to send her multiple pictures of the bag and the product number to confirm that it's real. I sent her pictures, but I was slightly annoyed. Via Poshmark, she said she'll do whatever it takes to buy the bag, then via email she got all anal. She said she had 80% of what I was asking for the bag and was "looking to find the remainder" to purchase. To date, she has never emailed me back. What a waste of my time! I ended up selling the bag on Ebay, with no customer hassel. I'll never offer the "paypal option" again.
> 
> I've also had people who say that they are interested in one of my items, and negotiate a price. But then I never hear back. $ wise for me Ebay has not failed me. I've had no luck at all on Bonanza or P.Mark.



I've had alllll sorts of weird requests, one even offered payment options to which she wants the bag shipped after 3 months of paying, which I have no idea what shes up to. I think its just one of those platform you gotta be extra careful in. 
I actually prefer paypal on the most part because both parties have the same protection as ebay. Posh customer service is excellent by all means, but $800 fee on a chanel purse? I'll pass......
personally if I were to sell something over $200 I would like the buyer to know exactly what shes getting and I'll even offer to send all pictures to her email. I do agree the ask and disappear people are quite annoying, but I'd rather run into them than scammers anyday  there are those who have nothing in their closet, ask you for like a $400 bundle and invoice sent to their paypal, to which of course they won't pay, and ask if you shipped yet. Just be careful!
as for the trade requests I just ignore, lowballs I reply very bluntly with my lowest accepted, and people who say "I can only afford XXX"? I reply by saying "I don't think its a good time for you to be spending this much on clothing". so much less headache! lol


----------



## Purse Freak 323

tokki_x said:


> I've had alllll sorts of weird requests, one even offered payment options to which she wants the bag shipped after 3 months of paying, which I have no idea what shes up to. I think its just one of those platform you gotta be extra careful in.
> I actually prefer paypal on the most part because both parties have the same protection as ebay. Posh customer service is excellent by all means, but $800 fee on a chanel purse? I'll pass......
> personally if I were to sell something over $200 I would like the buyer to know exactly what shes getting and I'll even offer to send all pictures to her email. I do agree the ask and disappear people are quite annoying, but I'd rather run into them than scammers anyday  there are those who have nothing in their closet, ask you for like a $400 bundle and invoice sent to their paypal, to which of course they won't pay, and ask if you shipped yet. Just be careful!
> as for the trade requests I just ignore, lowballs I reply very bluntly with my lowest accepted, and people who say "I can only afford XXX"? I reply by saying "I don't think its a good time for you to be spending this much on clothing". so much less headache! lol


 

True...I also love the requests for trades and when you go to their closets, there are nothing but rags and no named purses. Then they are asking me to trade my designer items? I always reply with "I don't see anything in your closet I want." Get outta here with that, lmao!


----------



## tokki_x

Purse Freak 323 said:


> True...I also love the requests for trades and when you go to their closets, there are nothing but rags and no named purses. Then they are asking me to trade my designer items? I always reply with "I don't see anything in your closet I want." Get outta here with that, lmao!



next time replace want to need, its always people who have only crap that never sells who gets jealous/vengeful and find reasons to report you. Its sickening.


----------



## Bayou Minou

I've had a good experience with a couple of purchases but I don't think I'd ever sell on Poshmark.  It just seems too risky.

I dont know how that site survives.  I'd love to see Poshmark succeed.  Maybe I haven't learned it well... But, I would love for it to be more user friendly.  Be able to sort by price, etc. like on ebay.  I don't see any way to narrow down a search other than the basics.  Try searching for something common like Dooney or Kors and I find it to be a nightmare.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Oh, and what's up with use of "hun" on Poshmark??


----------



## OinkMoo

Bayou Minou said:


> Oh, and what's up with use of "hun" on Poshmark??



That drives me insane! It's like Don't call me hun, I don't know you.  Anyway, I've had somewhat good luck with the PM app. I've sold a couple of my middle range purses there (MBMJ, Tokidoki, etc...) But it's always a transaction through PP. I hate that people lowball me all the time, or try to trade with me. What part of "I NEED MONEY" do people not understand? Lol  As far as buying goes, I bought a pair of toms on there once and they turned out to be fake  I love browsing other people's closets on there. Sometimes you hit jackpot and see someone with nice, high end items. Love those closets!


----------



## MissMarion

I have had quite a few sales in the last few weeks so I guess I was overdue for some bad luck.  Someone bought a Michael Kors handbag without asking any questions.  After receiving it she reported it was fake, even though she admitted to not knowing anything about the brand.  It makes no sense, except that the only way PM will allow a return is if the item is SNAD or a designer fake so I guess this is how she returns something she doesn't like.  I know I shouldn't take it personally, but it really hurts my rep to have someone make such a claim.  I have many nice designer items and now all will be suspect.  I wouldn't mind taking it back but it is not my decision.  PM requires the buyer to submit evidence to back up their claim.  I have no idea how they decide. I bought the purse a few years ago at a retail store but I don't have a receipt anymore.

This may be the end of PM for me.  It was fun but I don't want to have more hassles with people not knowing what they are doing.


----------



## Lindsay2367

MissMarion said:


> I have had quite a few sales in the last few weeks so I guess I was overdue for some bad luck.  Someone bought a Michael Kors handbag without asking any questions.  After receiving it she reported it was fake, even though she admitted to not knowing anything about the brand.  It makes no sense, except that the only way PM will allow a return is if the item is SNAD or a designer fake so I guess this is how she returns something she doesn't like.  I know I shouldn't take it personally, but it really hurts my rep to have someone make such a claim.  I have many nice designer items and now all will be suspect.  I wouldn't mind taking it back but it is not my decision.  PM requires the buyer to submit evidence to back up their claim.  I have no idea how they decide. I bought the purse a few years ago at a retail store but I don't have a receipt anymore.
> 
> This may be the end of PM for me.  It was fun but I don't want to have more hassles with people not knowing what they are doing.



I would just block her and then wait for her to submit proof to PM, since she won't have any as the bag is authentic.  But at least that way, she can't leave negative false comments that others could see.


----------



## MissMarion

Lindsay2367 said:


> I would just block her and then wait for her to submit proof to PM, since she won't have any as the bag is authentic.  But at least that way, she can't leave negative false comments that others could see.


Oh yeah, I blocked her because the last comment she left, she apologized for the misunderstanding on her part. I thought it was all resolved and was surprised that she made a claim later! I figured at least now the listing will show no further damaging comments.


----------



## VintageGlamour

Signed up with  Poshmark a few weeks ago. Made 14 purchases so far, still waiting for 3, the rest came as described and I marked them as delivered so the seller could get their money. Just received a beautiful Anthropologie 100% cashmere shrug only to discover there is a hole in a very obvious area, the neck, that the seller did not disclose. Why would you sell someone a sweater and NOT tell them about this? It's not like it could have been overlooked, it is so obvious! I contacted the seller and Poshmark and sent them a picture. If you look real close at the picture the seller has posted you can actually see the hole but I did not see it when I bought it because you would have to be really looking for it. So thank God for her picture that shows the hole otherwise she may have tried to paint me as a problem buyer!


----------



## thaovu91

oh. i love this app so much. i was very stressed when buying something from Ebay, too many policy, but Poshmark is so great. i can talk directly with seller, share experience and easy to change my mind., hahaaha


----------



## posingathreat

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well I have been restricted on posh for being a bad girl... They sent me a warning about outside PM transactions and I had stopped negotiating on my listings.... But a girl I traded with before liked one of my dresses and I told her to see what else she liked so we could arrange a trade --- ugh
> 
> So I could sell pleather fakes all day but they want to pick on me?  They'll reinstate my account if I tell them what ill do different so I said blah blah I believe I am an asset to PM community because I have authentic items that give your site some credibility as the site has a big issue with the sale of illegal items.
> 
> I have had a great time trading and have gotten some fantastic things... No posh and no TPF.... So sad


Hi did u ever get your account reinstated?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

posingathreat said:


> Hi did u ever get your account reinstated?




Yeah!  I took time to go back and learn what I was doing wrong - aka PayPal! I'm up to 83k followers and just make sure to be a good girl


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi ladies,

I have a little PM issue... I really hope it doesn't turn into anything. I bought an item on the 12th. The seller gave me a great price and I paid via PP. She said she would ship the next day but I have not received it yet. We are on the same coast so transit time really shouldn't take more than 2-3 days. On the 19th I messaged the seller to ask if she had shipped; she said yes and that she would send me the tracking number when she got to work the next day. I have not heard back from her and I'm getting a little worried. It wasn't a super high dollar item, but I still don't want to lose any amount of money. Since the transaction took place off PM, they will not help me. I'm hoping I do not have to file a chargeback with my credit card company.


----------



## suncitystyle

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a little PM issue... I really hope it doesn't turn into anything. I bought an item on the 12th. The seller gave me a great price and I paid via PP. She said she would ship the next day but I have not received it yet. We are on the same coast so transit time really shouldn't take more than 2-3 days. On the 19th I messaged the seller to ask if she had shipped; she said yes and that she would send me the tracking number when she got to work the next day. I have not heard back from her and I'm getting a little worried. It wasn't a super high dollar item, but I still don't want to lose any amount of money. Since the transaction took place off PM, they will not help me. I'm hoping I do not have to file a chargeback with my credit card company.



Have you checked her past listings to see if there is any feedback or if she has done PP transactions before?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

suncitystyle said:


> Have you checked her past listings to see if there is any feedback or if she has done PP transactions before?


 
It looks like she's made PP offers on her items but I don't see any real feedback.


----------



## suncitystyle

HermesNewbie said:


> It looks like she's made PP offers on her items but I don't see any real feedback.



I'd be worried then. Ask her once more for the tracking information or you're going to open a claim with PP. I've learned not to give some people benefit of the doubt on there, especially if they have no feedback. It's been long enough and you should have the item already. Scammers are getting out of control on Posh, don't let her get away with this nonsense. 9 days is much too long!


----------



## suncitystyle

HermesNewbie said:


> It looks like she's made PP offers on her items but I don't see any real feedback.



Also, if you haven't already search up her username to see if there is any scam posts with her mentioned. She could be scamming and blocking the person so they cannot say anything on her listings.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

suncitystyle said:


> I'd be worried then. Ask her once more for the tracking information or you're going to open a claim with PP. I've learned not to give some people benefit of the doubt on there, especially if they have no feedback. It's been long enough and you should have the item already. Scammers are getting out of control on Posh, don't let her get away with this nonsense. 9 days is much too long!


 


suncitystyle said:


> Also, if you haven't already search up her username to see if there is any scam posts with her mentioned. She could be scamming and blocking the person so they cannot say anything on her listings.


 
Oh no!!!!! I just did a search like you suggested and found some not-so-good information. I really hope I'm wrong, but I may have been scammed.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

OMG, I just found more incriminating info.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

So sorry for the back-to-back posts, but should I file via PayPal or go straight to my credit card company? I used AmEx so that might be the quickest route.


----------



## suncitystyle

HermesNewbie said:


> OMG, I just found more incriminating info. I can't believe it - this is my first time buying on PM and I got scammed!



No no no no no!!! :cry: File a PP claim ASAP! Or, even through your CC company. Screenshot all of comments, emails, whatever you exchanged and even the other posts of people who have been scammed by this seller! I'm so sorry this happened to you, scammers are ruining posh and it's horrible! Also, please post the seller's username or PM it to me, she needs to be blocked and reported right away.


----------



## suncitystyle

HermesNewbie said:


> So sorry for the back-to-back posts, but should I file via PayPal or go straight to my credit card company? I used AmEx so that might be the quickest route.



It doesn't matter at this point, PP may be quicker. Either way, AmEx will have to go through PayPal because that is where the transaction was made through. I'd go through PP first, they give your money back immediately. Gather all the evidence and conversations and submit it to the resolution center, even about the other people being scammed. There is no doubt you will win and get your money back!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

suncitystyle said:


> No no no no no!!! :cry: File a PP claim ASAP! Or, even through your CC company. Screenshot all of comments, emails, whatever you exchanged and even the other posts of people who have been scammed by this seller! I'm so sorry this happened to you, scammers are ruining posh and it's horrible! Also, please post the seller's username or PM it to me, she needs to be blocked and reported right away.


 
PMing you now...


----------



## Pao9

HermesNewbie said:


> Oh no!!!!! I just did a search like you suggested and found some not-so-good information. I really hope I'm wrong, but I may have been scammed.



Did you pay as gift or goods and services on Paypal? If you did goods and services just open a claim. I had someone open a claim against me before. After sending her meticulous pics and asking her twice if she was ok with the item she said yes and then opened a claim without contacting me first cause it wasn't the way he imagined the item to be! She wanted to scam me and keep the item and the money but I requested a tracking info from her through Paypal to make sure she returned the item to get the refund. She never did and they closed the case. Open a  case and you will see how fast she ships!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Pao9 said:


> Did you pay as gift or goods and services on Paypal? If you did goods and services just open a claim. I had someone open a claim against me before. After sending her meticulous pics and asking her twice if she was ok with the item she said yes and then opened a claim without contacting me first cause it wasn't the way he imagined the item to be! She wanted to scam me and keep the item and the money but I requested a tracking info from her through Paypal to make sure she returned the item to get the refund. She never did and they closed the case. Open a  case and you will see how fast she ships!




Thanks for your feedback!! I paid as goods and services and the name of the item is listed in the PP invoice. I'm trying to give her the benefit of the doubt, as I know situations come up in life and sellers can't always ship immediately or respond to messages right away. However, there have been at least two other buyers who have had trouble with her. I hope I'm wrong, but it's not looking good right now.


----------



## Pao9

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks for your feedback!! I paid as goods and services and the name of the item is listed in the PP invoice. I'm trying to give her the benefit of the doubt, as I know situations come up in life and sellers can't always ship immediately or respond to messages right away. However, there have been at least two other buyers who have had trouble with her. I hope I'm wrong, but it's not looking good right now.



You can still file a claim just to notify the and have her ship with their concent. That way she gets the message clear that you need you item and she needs to ship. If she couldn't ship because of whatever reason she should have emailed you to appease you


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Pao9 said:


> You can still file a claim just to notify the and have her ship with their concent. That way she gets the message clear that you need you item and she needs to ship. If she couldn't ship because of whatever reason she should have emailed you to appease you


 
I just filed a claim. The PP rep said it would automatically close in my favor if she doesn't respond by Dec 3. You're right, she should have contacted me if there was a delay. I am extremely understanding and easy going -- all I ask is that sellers keep the lines of communication open.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Well, I have an interesting update!

Today when I checked my PO Box I had a postcard from UPS stating that they had a package for me from an online beauty supply store. They were unable to deliver the package because UPS does not deliver to PO Boxes. I had never heard of this company and certainly hadn't placed an order, so I had no idea what on earth it could be.

When I got home (after I had already filed the PP claim) I contacted the company via live chat to find out what had been sent to me. It took several minutes to solve the mystery, but the rep was able to tell me that one of their employees sends packages for his girlfriend from work -- the girlfriend is my seller!

Unfortunately, I cannot have the package re-routed and there is no way I can make it to the UPS center where it's being held before the deadline. I'm hoping my seller can have it re-routed on her end. I'm so glad this is being resolved (hopefully). If I had known the package was being sent via UPS I would have supplied a different address.


----------



## Twynkle54

tokki_x said:


> next time replace want to need, its always people who have only crap that never sells who gets jealous/vengeful and find reasons to report you. Its sickening.




I have had the exact same issues and pet peeves as a seller on Poshmark. I think my closet is fairly nice with a wide rangers designer items that are either NWT or only worn once. People always want to trade for their crappy closets with nothing but cheap and ugly stuff. Plus, I'm on there to sell and clean out my closer, not till fill it up with more of their crap! I also get the people who show a lot interest, ask for additional measurements and photos (which I always provide), even a request like "Can you post a photo of those flats with black tights?", and they end up disappearing or saying it's not a good time for them to buy. My first buyer pulled the "I can only afford this much" on me but since I was trying to get my first item sold, I caved in to make a sale. But I was seriously thinking that if $30 is all you can really afford, you should not be shopping in the first place and need to manage your credit problem!

Gluck to all of the other Poshmarkers out there!


----------



## JessicaZhu

Twynkle54 said:


> I have had the exact same issues and pet peeves as a seller on Poshmark. I think my closet is fairly nice with a wide rangers designer items that are either NWT or only worn once. People always want to trade for their crappy closets with nothing but cheap and ugly stuff. Plus, I'm on there to sell and clean out my closer, not till fill it up with more of their crap! I also get the people who show a lot interest, ask for additional measurements and photos (which I always provide), even a request like "Can you post a photo of those flats with black tights?", and they end up disappearing or saying it's not a good time for them to buy. My first buyer pulled the "I can only afford this much" on me but since I was trying to get my first item sold, I caved in to make a sale. But I was seriously thinking that if $30 is all you can really afford, you should not be shopping in the first place and need to manage your credit problem!
> 
> Gluck to all of the other Poshmarkers out there!



Exactly! I have a posher kept harassing me( I called it harassing!) about how sick her mom was and all she want was one of my bag(OH REALLY!) and SHE ASKED ME TO TRADE with nothing but her cheap closet. She kept posting comments on my listing, says "my mom is dying, why can't you trade with me?" like I am the guilty one if I don't trade with her. I ended up delete that listing to make her disappear. 

I wouldn't mind to discount more for her sick mom( if it's true). But hello, a $150 purse if you can't come up with that money...then you really get to work harder!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

JessicaZhu said:


> Exactly! I have a posher kept harassing me( I called it harassing!) about how sick her mom was and all she want was one of my bag(OH REALLY!) and SHE ASKED ME TO TRADE with nothing but her cheap closet. She kept posting comments on my listing, says "my mom is dying, why can't you trade with me?" like I am the guilty one if I don't trade with her. I ended up delete that listing to make her disappear.
> 
> I wouldn't mind to discount more for her sick mom( if it's true). But hello, a $150 purse if you can't come up with that money...then you really get to work harder!


 
How horrible that she would use her mother's illness to get a discount! I wonder why she would think that her mother's illness would entitle her to a discount? People are so strange!


----------



## JessicaZhu

HermesNewbie said:


> How horrible that she would use her mother's illness to get a discount! I wonder why she would think that her mother's illness would entitle her to a discount? People are so strange!



Well, I wouldn't mind to give her a super deal if she told me "my mom is sick and she want this bag but I can't afford the price you are selling" then I got no problem to help her out...HOWEVER the only thing she wanted to do was trading. NO MONEY OFFERED. TRADE ONLY. People there are so strange sometimes, I agree.


----------



## emilu

Agreed. I've only offered to trade 2-3 times and only if the other person first liked something in my closet and they seemed of comparable value. I've been lucky I guess and the most adamant was actually a very polite posher who repeatedly asked to trade and no offense had brands and styles more targeted to the teenager crowd maybe young college (which I believe she is, no biggie but I am older). Which she very politely said she understood when I said no thanks to trades. Then tried to suggest a bundle--including an item I said I wasn't willing to reduce, but I did offer reducing the other item significantly. And the response to which was will you trade? I have really nice stuff (pls see Original response no trade! And why would I trade if I wasn't willing to reduce price). Again. Very polite, just poor reading comprehension and perhaps illogical analysis?


----------



## intrigue

It always amazes me when people ask to trade when I clearly write in each listing, no trades and no PayPal! I feel as though half the ppl who browse do not read or look beyond the first picture. I often get asked about damages to items when the item is listed NWT. Brand new! I also had a girl who asked to trade on a dozen of my listings, including one that was $200....she had just bottles of nail polish listed for less than $10 each. I don't understand what kind of trade she was hoping for. It's sometimes agitating that I take the time to thoroughly describe my items but now, I do it to cover myself as I once had a buyer report my item after she received it because it was not brand new however PM found in my favor based on my pix and description.


----------



## Pao9

JessicaZhu said:


> Exactly! I have a posher kept harassing me( I called it harassing!) about how sick her mom was and all she want was one of my bag(OH REALLY!) and SHE ASKED ME TO TRADE with nothing but her cheap closet. She kept posting comments on my listing, says "my mom is dying, why can't you trade with me?" like I am the guilty one if I don't trade with her. I ended up delete that listing to make her disappear.
> 
> I wouldn't mind to discount more for her sick mom( if it's true). But hello, a $150 purse if you can't come up with that money...then you really get to work harder!



That is insane!!! I would be so mad, Shame on her for using her mothers sickness as an advantage, and shame on her of her mother isn't even sick. Every single time someone asks me to trade it's been for crap, seriously, sometimes everything they have in their closet doesn't amount to the one they way. I had a girl want to trade a new Gucci bag for her old beat up vintage Gucci which she priced at like 450!!!!! I've passed up millions of vintage Gucci in better condition at the thrift store. No thanks! Lol!! It's getting to the point that I'm almost putting no trades in all my listings, I have a list of things in willing to trade for. I made a listing with it. But people don't read and it's useless! I also only ask for trades when the closets look like mine!


----------



## suncitystyle

I'm starting to think the word trade should be banned on Posh! Drives me crazy. I won't even get into it.

I did trade once, I traded a well loved Balenciaga wallet for some gorgeous gray Marc Jacobs croc pumps. Luckily, she was a great posher! With all the scamming going on now, ill just pass. It's not worth it anymore.


----------



## emilu

I know it's just semantics but I find it a little annoying and disingenuous when people say will you take $x that is all I have. By all means Ido not want people to spend beyond their means or needto incur credit card debt but for a sub $25 item i feel like the phrasing is foolish. We are not at a physical flea market with the only cash you have limited to what is in your pocket.  I know it's silly but I'd much rather have the person say "will you take $x that is all I am comfortable with spending right now".  Or that is all I have in credit and trying to limit my spending to that. Or not give a reason at all.


----------



## MissMarion

Update on my buyer claiming fake Michael Kors bag: after over 2 full weeks of zero communication I found that the funds had been released to my account last Thursday. I was checking every day, emailed them for an update and got the usual "we're too busy to respond to you" message. I was planning the make a BBB report that same day so I am relieved that it worked out but very disappointed that PM didn't notify me at all.


----------



## emilu

MissMarion said:


> Update on my buyer claiming fake Michael Kors bag: after over 2 full weeks of zero communication I found that the funds had been released to my account last Thursday. I was checking every day, emailed them for an update and got the usual "we're too busy to respond to you" message. I was planning the make a BBB report that same day so I am relieved that it worked out but very disappointed that PM didn't notify me at all.




Poshmark is definitely run with a shoestring staff. On one hand it's their prerogative to have this business model. On the other hand it can be very frustrating. They sure do jump if you threaten to escalate or report the business.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

emilu said:


> I know it's just semantics but I find it a little annoying and disingenuous when people say will you take $x that is all I have. By all means Ido not want people to spend beyond their means or needto incur credit card debt but for a sub $25 item i feel like the phrasing is foolish. We are not at a physical flea market with the only cash you have limited to what is in your pocket.  I know it's silly but I'd much rather have the person say "will you take $x that is all I am comfortable with spending right now".  Or that is all I have in credit and trying to limit my spending to that. Or not give a reason at all.


 
I totally agree!


----------



## Twynkle54

Exactly know how you feel and it's frustrating. People on PM are very cheap for the most part. I need to find the people actually willing to pay what the item is worth!!! Any tips on that? I have about 550 followers now and have been on there since April/May time. I don't have time to always join Posh Parties and have had so many people interested but then in the end, they try to low-ball me and said this is all I can afford.  Most of the time, I tell them, I can't do that since that is a rip off for me in addition to the steep 20% that PM takes (which is a lot for anything over $100 imo).





JessicaZhu said:


> Exactly! I have a posher kept harassing me( I called it harassing!) about how sick her mom was and all she want was one of my bag(OH REALLY!) and SHE ASKED ME TO TRADE with nothing but her cheap closet. She kept posting comments on my listing, says "my mom is dying, why can't you trade with me?" like I am the guilty one if I don't trade with her. I ended up delete that listing to make her disappear.
> 
> I wouldn't mind to discount more for her sick mom( if it's true). But hello, a $150 purse if you can't come up with that money...then you really get to work harder!


----------



## kateincali

hope it's okay if i join in here  i finally downloaded the droid app and started listing today, and everyone seems super sweet so far. reading a bit of this thread, though, i hope i'm not getting into it just as its popularity is starting to fade


----------



## NikkNak728

Twynkle54 said:


> Exactly know how you feel and it's frustrating. People on PM are very cheap for the most part. I need to find the people actually willing to pay what the item is worth!!! Any tips on that? I have about 550 followers now and have been on there since April/May time. I don't have time to always join Posh Parties and have had so many people interested but then in the end, they try to low-ball me and said this is all I can afford.  Most of the time, I tell them, I can't do that since that is a rip off for me in addition to the steep 20% that PM takes (which is a lot for anything over $100 imo).




My best advice is lead them to bonanza- no technically PayPal isn't allowed but never said you can't lead then to your listings in sites that don't take a huge commission and you can list less. I either put it in the description or if they ask for a lesser price I say sure on bonanza- three times now people have signed up and bought it on bonanza


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> hope it's okay if i join in here  i finally downloaded the droid app and started listing today, and everyone seems super sweet so far. reading a bit of this thread, though, i hope i'm not getting into it just as its popularity is starting to fade




Ohhhhh faith it was hot for a whole but now on its second year it's kinda slow for people with good items that don't want to "trade" haha


----------



## Lindsay2367

NikkNak728 said:


> My best advice is lead them to bonanza- no technically PayPal isn't allowed but never said you can't lead then to your listings in sites that don't take a huge commission and you can list less. I either put it in the description or if they ask for a lesser price I say sure on bonanza- three times now people have signed up and bought it on bonanza



What do you mean, lead them to Bonaza?  You definitely can't outright tell them that, as promoting other sites isn't permitted, and can get you suspended.


----------



## NikkNak728

Lindsay2367 said:


> What do you mean, lead them to Bonaza?  You definitely can't outright tell them that, as promoting other sites isn't permitted, and can get you suspended.




Well everyone has their website listed which is usually their email or eBay and frankly I don't even put a URL I will just say sorry I can't do better and here and I have it listed on eBay and bonanza and so I will wait for a bite. It's not hard to then go online and look for that bag then.


----------



## intrigue

chanelish said:


> OMG - I have similar thoughts with my PM account lately...People wanting to trade, or making low offers, and when i accept they try to ask for another price cut! In fact, I had a situation this weekend where someone offered me $25 for a top, I said yes, then they said the most they could afford was $23...haggling for $2? I was super frustrated until I saw an email for Tradesy that my NWT bebe top sold for $36.50! I would try out Tradesy, people who shop it seem to have money (prolly slightly older demo since its a lot of luxury brands)



I have also had a lot of luck with shop-hers.com for my higher priced items (handbags, etc)...shop-hers only allows a select list of what they consider to be designer brands but I've sold several items over the past month without any haggling, etc!


----------



## MissMarion

chanelish said:


> OMG - I have similar thoughts with my PM account lately...People wanting to trade, or making low offers, and when i accept they try to ask for another price cut! In fact, I had a situation this weekend where someone offered me $25 for a top, I said yes, then they said the most they could afford was $23...haggling for $2? I was super frustrated until I saw an email for Tradesy that my NWT bebe top sold for $36.50! I would try out Tradesy, people who shop it seem to have money (prolly slightly older demo since its a lot of luxury brands)



Since the shipping price is $2 higher for items less than $25, haggling to lower the price to $23 amounts to the same total price to the buyer so it makes no sense. And yet you are right, I have seen it happen before on other listings.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I stopped selling because it sucks BUT I've gotten some great finds on there.


----------



## jyyanks

I find that most of the people on postmark just want to trade or haggle.  They constantly ask for more pictures and then when you upload, you don't hear from them again. If you do hear from them, they want to pay less or trade.  Right now, I'm trying ebay for some items, tradesy and shop-hers for others.  All of them have their pros/cons but poshmark is off the list unless I'm buying!


----------



## Arailah

I have had better luck *finding* awesome deals on Poshmark than selling.  I went through a "purse wardrobe" change and ended up selling most of what I have (with a few stragglers still up for auction) on eBay.  Ironically, the thing I have sold the most on Posh are my cloth diapers that my girls grew out of. I haven't really sold any of my bags.  Ebay they sold after one or two listing time frames.

But like I mentioned, I have some major scores from Poshmark.  I snagged an amazingly pristine Kooba Linda for $60.00, a Marc Jacobs pre-loved (minor signs of wear) Sophia for $60.00, pristine Fossil Explorer Flap for $50,  excellent Cole Haan Rouched E/W for $50, Lucky Brand Abbey Road for $60.  I snagged an awesome Coach Tartan Flap, but ended up reselling on eBay because I have this new addiction to leather. 

But yeah, I don't attempt to really push sales anymore on Posh. It seems unless you are selling MJ, MK, LV etc... you will not get a lot of attention.  I also have had a few good finds on eBay but am a bit more hesitant with the counterfeit stuff out there.


----------



## anthrosphere

jyyanks said:


> I find that most of the people on postmark just want to trade or haggle.  They constantly ask for more pictures and then when you upload, you don't hear from them again. If you do hear from them, they want to pay less or trade!




Reminds me of Bonanza buyers. Many of them want to trade or pay much less. It's annoying. I'm having no luck with eBay either, I just recently got a lowballer asking for $75 shipped and paid through PayPal, on a bag I paid $170 on.  Hope you will have better luck selling than me.


----------



## basedow100

I have bought one item off of poshmark and did not have any problems. Seems to be ok to me.


----------



## atlcoach

MissMarion said:


> Since the shipping price is $2 higher for items less than $25, haggling to lower the price to $23 amounts to the same total price to the buyer so it makes no sense. And yet you are right, I have seen it happen before on other listings.




I have had this happen to me more than once. I have to explain that they are paying the same amount with the increased shipping charges. Another thing that has been bugging me is people asking questions that I have clearly explained in the description - like the dimensions of a bag, etc. Don't people read??!


----------



## sincerelynik

I just downloaded it and am more on the market as a buyer than a seller. As a buyer the market is great and you can definitely some fantastic deals that are scary good but as a seller it's a tough road filled with lowballers and flakes  I don't know if I have the patience for it. On a bright note I might be getting a pre-loved Kooba bag soon


----------



## restricter

I just got this crazy message -  "Can you please ask whoever bought this to keep me in mind in case they'd like to resell?"

Uh..What?!


----------



## intrigue

I sold an item on November 1st without haggling which surprised me because it was over $150 and in my experience, many buyers will try to haggle. In any case, the item was delivered 11/4 and I received the funds 11/7 and today, the buyer tags me with a comment on the listing saying she never purchased it. She proceeded to tag me on a dozen listings of mine demanding I exchange the item. I have contacted PM but in past experience, their customer services is extremely slow to reply. I have already left her a comment to contact PM but she's leaving comments demanding I allow an exchange and I am hesitant to block her because I don't want her to think that I'm avoiding the problem at hand. I do not believe that I should allow a refund or exchange as it has now been 30+ days....why didn't she contact me when she received the item? Or received the email confirmation for her purchase? ACK!!! Has anybody experienced anything like this??


----------



## Lindsay2367

intrigue said:


> I sold an item on November 1st without haggling which surprised me because it was over $150 and in my experience, many buyers will try to haggle. In any case, the item was delivered 11/4 and I received the funds 11/7 and today, the buyer tags me with a comment on the listing saying she never purchased it. She proceeded to tag me on a dozen listings of mine demanding I exchange the item. I have contacted PM but in past experience, their customer services is extremely slow to reply. I have already left her a comment to contact PM but she's leaving comments demanding I allow an exchange and I am hesitant to block her because I don't want her to think that I'm avoiding the problem at hand. I do not believe that I should allow a refund or exchange as it has now been 30+ days....why didn't she contact me when she received the item? Or received the email confirmation for her purchase? ACK!!! Has anybody experienced anything like this??



Wait, she said she beer purchase it but wants to exchange it?  How is that possible?


----------



## intrigue

Lindsay2367 said:


> Wait, she said she beer purchase it but wants to exchange it?  How is that possible?



Exactly what I was thinking. She said she never made the purchase to which I replied asking if she contacted her Credit Card company and advised her to contact PM to verify the address the item was shipped to. Rather than reply directly to my question, she started to ask if she could exchange the item. AHHHH I don't get her!


----------



## atlcoach

intrigue said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. She said she never made the purchase to which I replied asking if she contacted her Credit Card company and advised her to contact PM to verify the address the item was shipped to. Rather than reply directly to my question, she started to ask if she could exchange the item. AHHHH I don't get her!




I would block her. In my experience poshmark does not always side with the people following the rules. If she mails the item back to you, refuse delivery. That's what I should have done when a buyer did that with me. Poshmark ended up giving her money back.


----------



## intrigue

atlcoach said:


> I would block her. In my experience poshmark does not always side with the people following the rules. If she mails the item back to you, refuse delivery. That's what I should have done when a buyer did that with me. Poshmark ended up giving her money back.



that's terrible.....I definitely think that the customer service could use work, it takes way too long for them to reply and often when they get around to it, it's too little too late


----------



## Pao9

intrigue said:


> I sold an item on November 1st without haggling which surprised me because it was over $150 and in my experience, many buyers will try to haggle. In any case, the item was delivered 11/4 and I received the funds 11/7 and today, the buyer tags me with a comment on the listing saying she never purchased it. She proceeded to tag me on a dozen listings of mine demanding I exchange the item. I have contacted PM but in past experience, their customer services is extremely slow to reply. I have already left her a comment to contact PM but she's leaving comments demanding I allow an exchange and I am hesitant to block her because I don't want her to think that I'm avoiding the problem at hand. I do not believe that I should allow a refund or exchange as it has now been 30+ days....why didn't she contact me when she received the item? Or received the email confirmation for her purchase? ACK!!! Has anybody experienced anything like this??



I think you did the right thing to have her contact PM, you did your part now it's her problem with the website!


----------



## MissMarion

Intrigue, If you already got the funds I would block her and let PM work it out.  They host the service and handle the business side of things and that's why they get 20%!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MissMarion said:


> Intrigue, If you already got the funds I would block her and let PM work it out.  They host the service and handle the business side of things and that's why they get 20%!




+1
Good luck!


----------



## sincerelynik

intrigue said:


> I sold an item on November 1st without haggling which surprised me because it was over $150 and in my experience, many buyers will try to haggle. In any case, the item was delivered 11/4 and I received the funds 11/7 and today, the buyer tags me with a comment on the listing saying she never purchased it. She proceeded to tag me on a dozen listings of mine demanding I exchange the item. I have contacted PM but in past experience, their customer services is extremely slow to reply. I have already left her a comment to contact PM but she's leaving comments demanding I allow an exchange and I am hesitant to block her because I don't want her to think that I'm avoiding the problem at hand. I do not believe that I should allow a refund or exchange as it has now been 30+ days....why didn't she contact me when she received the item? Or received the email confirmation for her purchase? ACK!!! Has anybody experienced anything like this??



Definitely sounds weird but it could be a young family member that snuck on her account and bought the item without telling her  I've had that happen to me before and it's definitely awkward however I fixed my situation as soon as it happened instead of waiting until the item shipped . 

Good news I ended up getting a Kooba and am now waiting for it to arrive. Upset though because I bought it a day before they did $1 shipping on orders 35+ so I just wasted five bucks on something I could've gotten for a dollar !


----------



## Arailah

sincerelynik said:


> Definitely sounds weird but it could be a young family member that snuck on her account and bought the item without telling her  I've had that happen to me before and it's definitely awkward however I fixed my situation as soon as it happened instead of waiting until the item shipped .
> 
> Good news I ended up getting a Kooba and am now waiting for it to arrive. Upset though because I bought it a day before they did $1 shipping on orders 35+ so I just wasted five bucks on something I could've gotten for a dollar !


Congrats on the Kooba =)

I've snagged two Kooba's on Posh and adore them.  It's definitely a great place for buyers, not the best for sellers who are trying to recoup some cash back.


----------



## gardienne

I saw some people mention threadflip earlier in the thread- has anyone sold with them, specifically using their white glove service?


----------



## boxermomof2

I bought a vest off poshmark yesterday. I never knew this site existed. I do see a lot of haggling, which would drive me crazy if I was trying to sell.


----------



## Taylor_elle

I see a lot of haggling as well. Personally I don't think it's a good place to sell designer bags because the majority of people seem to want them for next to nothing. However, it seems like a good place for clothes, jewelry, etc,


----------



## intrigue

gardienne said:


> I saw some people mention threadflip earlier in the thread- has anyone sold with them, specifically using their white glove service?



I sell on Threadflip, though not with their white glove service. It used to be that users on TF were really great buyers. The site is really easy to use and the customer service is far better than PM however....it seems a lot of users from PM are no on TF and I have noticed in the past month a lot of people have started to haggle on the site where there used to be next to none though TF now has a "make offer" feature so users can make an offer on your item and you will be notified and can accept or decline the offer. I personally like TF better based on functionality and customer service. Plus, you can access the site to sell/buy on your laptop, it doesn't have to be on an iphone, ipad or android.


----------



## gardienne

intrigue said:


> I sell on Threadflip, though not with their white glove service. It used to be that users on TF were really great buyers. The site is really easy to use and the customer service is far better than PM however....it seems a lot of users from PM are no on TF and I have noticed in the past month a lot of people have started to haggle on the site where there used to be next to none though TF now has a "make offer" feature so users can make an offer on your item and you will be notified and can accept or decline the offer. I personally like TF better based on functionality and customer service. Plus, you can access the site to sell/buy on your laptop, it doesn't have to be on an iphone, ipad or android.



This is really helpful, thanks!
Has your selling experience been good / do people make reasonable offers etc.? I have a few very gently used bags I'd like to get some money for and it seems really hard to sell on ebay unless you have astronomical ratings.


----------



## intrigue

gardienne said:


> This is really helpful, thanks!
> Has your selling experience been good / do people make reasonable offers etc.? I have a few very gently used bags I'd like to get some money for and it seems really hard to sell on ebay unless you have astronomical ratings.



I've had a really good experience overall with TF, most people who have bought from me come back to make more purchases....the offers are hit or miss. It seems like more users from PM have signed up for TF (I recognize some of the usernames or they just use screenshots from their PM listings to uplaod to TF)....and so in the past month or so I have received some severely low offers but I generally decline them. I'm not sure if it's just me but most people (on PM and TF alike) will disappear once you reject their $10 offer for an item listed at $80 ;T


----------



## sincerelynik

Arailah said:


> Congrats on the Kooba =)
> 
> I've snagged two Kooba's on Posh and adore them.  It's definitely a great place for buyers, not the best for sellers who are trying to recoup some cash back.




&#128584; thank you ! I'm waiting for her right now , I just received the tracking information and found out her model name is charlie ! Definitely excited to take her out on a ride . I agree with your statement too I'm currently selling items but only accepting payment through pp (and being hush hush about it) until I get a printer and so far not that much buzz but I know it's a waiting game &#128532;. I've seen a few YSL artsy rings and am thinking about snagging one , here comes the hunt !


----------



## JessicaZhu

Has anyone noticed there is a seller on Poshmark named JoJoXXX, her listings were all over the first few pages on night party. And for all the same style of bags, clothes etc. It's very hard to get your listing on the first page in big parties, I tired several times, I am lucky if my listing was shown on the 3rd page. I just have no idea how can she done more than 10 listings on the first page EACH TIME! Anyone knows?


----------



## Lindsay2367

JessicaZhu said:


> Has anyone noticed there is a seller on Poshmark named JoJoXXX, her listings were all over the first few pages on night party. And for all the same style of bags, clothes etc. It's very hard to get your listing on the first page in big parties, I tired several times, I am lucky if my listing was shown on the 3rd page. I just have no idea how can she done more than 10 listings on the first page EACH TIME! Anyone knows?



You mean, when you click into the party listings, you see a bunch of this seller's listings at the top?  If that's what you mean, it is probably just that she shared her listings to the party really late.  The listings appear in order of when they were shared, so the listings shared to the party first will end up at the bottom, whereas the listings shared most recently will end up at the top (and thus be the first listings you see when you click into the party listings).


----------



## atlcoach

JessicaZhu said:


> Has anyone noticed there is a seller on Poshmark named JoJoXXX, her listings were all over the first few pages on night party. And for all the same style of bags, clothes etc. It's very hard to get your listing on the first page in big parties, I tired several times, I am lucky if my listing was shown on the 3rd page. I just have no idea how can she done more than 10 listings on the first page EACH TIME! Anyone knows?




I've noticed this too! I've even waited until after the party ends and mine still aren't at the top, yet she will have 10 or more items all bunched together at the top. The only thing I can come up with is she is using multiple devices to share - like a computer, iPad and phone.


----------



## Pao9

JessicaZhu said:


> Has anyone noticed there is a seller on Poshmark named JoJoXXX, her listings were all over the first few pages on night party. And for all the same style of bags, clothes etc. It's very hard to get your listing on the first page in big parties, I tired several times, I am lucky if my listing was shown on the 3rd page. I just have no idea how can she done more than 10 listings on the first page EACH TIME! Anyone knows?






Lindsay2367 said:


> You mean, when you click into the party listings, you see a bunch of this seller's listings at the top?  If that's what you mean, it is probably just that she shared her listings to the party really late.  The listings appear in order of when they were shared, so the listings shared to the party first will end up at the bottom, whereas the listings shared most recently will end up at the top (and thus be the first listings you see when you click into the party listings).






atlcoach said:


> I've noticed this too! I've even waited until after the party ends and mine still aren't at the top, yet she will have 10 or more items all bunched together at the top. The only thing I can come up with is she is using multiple devices to share - like a computer, iPad and phone.



Oh my god! That drives me insane! I thought if emailing posh about this. I doubt she is doing this from various devices because even of you count the minutes it's nearly impossible to do, she probably has some type of system overriding posh, it's really unfair and they need to look into this, whatever she is doing, every night it's the same thing! And she can't click on 10 different devices unless he has 10 people clicking the button at the same time. I've thought I asking her what he does! 


On another note I have this real annoying user putting I sell wholesale Lux bags in all my high designer listings! I reported her already because she is trying to sell fakes, do you think her comments disappear if she is removed?


----------



## JessicaZhu

Pao9 said:


> Oh my god! That drives me insane! I thought if emailing posh about this. I doubt she is doing this from various devices because even of you count the minutes it's nearly impossible to do, she probably has some type of system overriding posh, it's really unfair and they need to look into this, whatever she is doing, every night it's the same thing! And she can't click on 10 different devices unless he has 10 people clicking the button at the same time. I've thought I asking her what he does!
> 
> 
> On another note I have this real annoying user putting I sell wholesale Lux bags in all my high designer listings! I reported her already because she is trying to sell fakes, do you think her comments disappear if she is removed?




This! I am thinking the same thing, if you take a look carefully, you can see multiple listings were shared at the same second! And it happens every SINGLE NIGHT. Just can't figure out how she did it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not to mention, Poshmark blatantly allows the sale of counterfeits. Sellers sometimes lie about their fake crap, but often just admit it's a "replica" or a "knockoff." And it's all perfectly acceptable. Disgusting.


----------



## lanvin

Their reporting system is useless, there are lots of fakes (and bulk sellers of fakes) that operate boldly and openly selling bulk cartier fakes bracelets, birkins, louboutins etc, poshmark do not seem to care about counterfeits or control the listing of them but seem to facilitate the sale of them. This is worse than ebay who at least have a competent reporting system in place.

Like this girl asserting her fake louboutins are real in the comments. Really shameless

https://poshmark.com/listing/51f948b5e1267a688801660b


----------



## Redhead124

Hi All,
I am a new poster here- recently started a collection of Coach and Kate Spade bags.  I recently bought a gently used Kate Spade from Poshmark- purchased on Dec 10, today is Dec 16 and I've had no word from the seller or confirmation of shipping.  I posted yesterday on the item listing (which shows that its sold) asking if/when she'd shipped it and no response.  She listed the item in September.  Is this a lost cause?  I emailed poshmark with no reply (as seems normal considering all of your experiences).  Any thoughts/suggestions on what to do.  I really want the bag!!


----------



## suncitystyle

Redhead124 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a new poster here- recently started a collection of Coach and Kate Spade bags.  I recently bought a gently used Kate Spade from Poshmark- purchased on Dec 10, today is Dec 16 and I've had no word from the seller or confirmation of shipping.  I posted yesterday on the item listing (which shows that its sold) asking if/when she'd shipped it and no response.  She listed the item in September.  Is this a lost cause?  I emailed poshmark with no reply (as seems normal considering all of your experiences).  Any thoughts/suggestions on what to do.  I really want the bag!!




Were you in contact with the seller before you purchased, or did you automatically buy?


----------



## Redhead124

No, I just automatically bought.  I sort of thought this site was like ebay where I've always had good luck and never needed to communicate with sellers before bidding or doing "buy it now."  Based on all your experiences and now, my own, I would say this site is a huge waste of time and effort!!


----------



## suncitystyle

Redhead124 said:


> No, I just automatically bought.  I sort of thought this site was like ebay where I've always had good luck and never needed to communicate with sellers before bidding or doing "buy it now."  Based on all your experiences and now, my own, I would say this site is a huge waste of time and effort!!




It's possible the seller hasn't been on Poshmark in a while. That irritates the crap out of me! It's a pain to have to communicate with the buyer before you buy. After 10 days you can cancel your order and get your money back, I wouldn't even bother with customer service. They won't email you back for another 3 years!


----------



## Redhead124

Thanks for the feedback- If I don't hear by day 10, I'll just cancel the order.  The saddest part is that I actually really want the item- I've been searching all over for it!


----------



## BeenBurned

Redhead124 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a new poster here- recently started a collection of Coach and Kate Spade bags. * I recently bought a gently used Kate Spade from Poshmark- purchased on Dec 10, today is Dec 16 and I've had no word from the seller or confirmation of shipping.*  I posted yesterday on the item listing (which shows that its sold) asking if/when she'd shipped it and no response.  She listed the item in September.  Is this a lost cause?  I emailed poshmark with no reply (as seems normal considering all of your experiences).  Any thoughts/suggestions on what to do.  I really want the bag!!


Have you paid for it yet? Since you've commented on shipping, I assume it's been paid for, hopefully with paypal. 

Normally, I'd recommend you give it another day or so but since the seller isn't responding and you don't have a tracking number, file for INR (item not received) through Paypal. If the seller doesn't respond or can't prove delivery, you'll get a refund.

I know you want the bag, but clearly, PM nor the seller care so at least a refund will make you whole.


----------



## Redhead124

Thanks for that, BeenBurned.  I paid for it through Poshmark- not PP.  I didn't know!  I assumed Poshmark doesn't release the funds until there is a tracking number, confirmed shipping, and I confirm receipt.  I just checked my credit card statement and I see the money has been charged!  Ack!  I will go to Poshmark right now to cancel the order.  I'd be happy to wait if I knew the seller was on vacation or something, but this seems ridiculous.  Don't these people get a notification by email or something???  Who doesn't check their email for a week?????


----------



## Redhead124

Ok I just went on to Poshmark to cancel the order and it looks like buyers cannot cancel an order until the seller has delayed shipping for 10 days from the order date.  I will have to wait til Dec 20 to cancel.  In the meantime I was able to send a "reminder" to the seller, although its doubtful that that will do anything if she doesn't check her email!  

I hope my experience can be a lesson to others to try to communicate with a seller before pressing buy!  This is not like ebay at all.


----------



## Pao9

Redhead124 said:


> Ok I just went on to Poshmark to cancel the order and it looks like buyers cannot cancel an order until the seller has delayed shipping for 10 days from the order date.  I will have to wait til Dec 20 to cancel.  In the meantime I was able to send a "reminder" to the seller, although its doubtful that that will do anything if she doesn't check her email!
> 
> I hope my experience can be a lesson to others to try to communicate with a seller before pressing buy!  This is not like ebay at all.



Hello! It seems that the person might have stopped selling and didn't cancel their account. I see this happen a lot! Posh shoul have a policy that if your items aren't shared in 3 months they should cancel because it creates a lot of stress! At least notify them hey where h e you been, etc. if you check their other listings and they haven't added anything recently I would say its a lost cause. Don't give up in trying to contact customer service, it's the holidays so it should take longer! Good luck, don't give up on posh just make sure to message the seller before buying if they haven't updated in a while!


----------



## intrigue

Redhead124 said:


> Thanks for that, BeenBurned.  I paid for it through Poshmark- not PP.  I didn't know!  I assumed Poshmark doesn't release the funds until there is a tracking number, confirmed shipping, and I confirm receipt.  I just checked my credit card statement and I see the money has been charged!  Ack!  I will go to Poshmark right now to cancel the order.  I'd be happy to wait if I knew the seller was on vacation or something, but this seems ridiculous.  Don't these people get a notification by email or something???  Who doesn't check their email for a week?????



This happened to me once...I purchased something, a week went by...then 10 days and no replies to my comments on the listing. In the meantime, PM goes ahead and deducts funds from your account (if you pay with a debit card but I think also if you pay with PM funds)....finally after 3+ weeks, I got ahold of PM and they cancelled the order and refunded me and about two days later, I received the item. Go figure! The seller left nasty comments that I was a scammer but how was I to know she would take 3 weeks to ship an item??


----------



## BeenBurned

Redhead124 said:


> Thanks for that, BeenBurned.  I paid for it through Poshmark- not PP.  I didn't know!  I assumed Poshmark doesn't release the funds until there is a tracking number, confirmed shipping, and I confirm receipt.  I just checked my credit card statement and I see the money has been charged!  Ack!  I will go to Poshmark right now to cancel the order.  I'd be happy to wait if I knew the seller was on vacation or something, but this seems ridiculous.  Don't these people get a notification by email or something???  Who doesn't check their email for a week?????


The good thing is that you used a credit card so if you don't get satisfaction from the seller or from PM, you can file a dispute with the c.c. company. 

If necessary, look at the back of a bill. There's a 1-800 number to call. Do that to get it on record but put the dispute in writing to request the chargeback.


----------



## Redhead124

Thanks, All.  I will wait until tomorrow which is the 10 day window to cancel the order and be on th elookout for the refund from Poshmark.  Actually, someone from customer service did respond to me and let me know about the 5 day reminder and the 10 day cancellation.  It would be great if they could include this info in their FAQ.  I am a sucker though and I just bought something else on PM (after communicating with the seller first).  I'm hoping that this will redeem them in my opinion, but if it doesn't then I'll just be done with PM in the future.  Thanks again for all the helpful feedback!!


----------



## B.B.Blu

I like Tradesy. Easy to use. Hassle free returns too.


----------



## axya

So should I pay with poshmark or paypal to buy on poshmark? And if I receive a fake, is it guaranteed that I will get a refund?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

axya said:


> So should I pay with poshmark or paypal to buy on poshmark? And if I receive a fake, is it guaranteed that I will get a refund?


 
Paying via PP technically is not permitted on PM, but people still do it. I've never had to file a dispute via PM, but I imagine it's probably much easier to get a refund (should there be any problems) if you pay via PP.


----------



## Redhead124

So, I just cancelled my order via Poshmark after 11(!) days of non-shipment of my item.  I received an immediate automated reply from PM recognizing my cancellation, an email confirmation, and it says "order cancelled" on my orders page.  The only annoying thing is that they charged my credit card when I placed the order so now I have to wait for the money to be refunded.  The email says this should take 1-2 business days but it likely won't show up on my credit card til my next billing cycle.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a little PM issue... I really hope it doesn't turn into anything. I bought an item on the 12th. The seller gave me a great price and I paid via PP. She said she would ship the next day but I have not received it yet. We are on the same coast so transit time really shouldn't take more than 2-3 days. On the 19th I messaged the seller to ask if she had shipped; she said yes and that she would send me the tracking number when she got to work the next day. I have not heard back from her and I'm getting a little worried. It wasn't a super high dollar item, but I still don't want to lose any amount of money. Since the transaction took place off PM, they will not help me. I'm hoping I do not have to file a chargeback with my credit card company.


 


HermesNewbie said:


> Well, I have an interesting update!
> 
> Today when I checked my PO Box I had a postcard from UPS stating that they had a package for me from an online beauty supply store. They were unable to deliver the package because UPS does not deliver to PO Boxes. I had never heard of this company and certainly hadn't placed an order, so I had no idea what on earth it could be.
> 
> When I got home (after I had already filed the PP claim) I contacted the company via live chat to find out what had been sent to me. It took several minutes to solve the mystery, but the rep was able to tell me that one of their employees sends packages for his girlfriend from work -- the girlfriend is my seller!
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot have the package re-routed and there is no way I can make it to the UPS center where it's being held before the deadline. I'm hoping my seller can have it re-routed on her end. I'm so glad this is being resolved (hopefully). If I had known the package was being sent via UPS I would have supplied a different address.


 
I thought I would give an update on my situation. I still do not have the item I bought. For some reason the seller wouldn't ask UPS to re-route the package; she opted to have it returned to her. She told me she would resend it right away but I have not received it, nor is she responding to my emails asking for a tracking number.

Unfortunately I made an unwise decision and cancelled the dispute I opened via PayPal. She had emailed me asking me to cancel it because PayPal was holding her funds. I felt bad so I cancelled it after getting the tracking number from her. I know - very, very stupid! I am way too trusting.

Anyway, after trying to contact her several times I decided to go ahead and file a chargeback via my credit card company. I feel so stupid for trusting this seller. I have learned a very important lesson: Do not cancel a dispute until I receive the item!


----------



## Redhead124

Ok, All. I guess I am a sucker for PM!  After cancelling my other order (KS bag) I communicated with another seller, negotiated a price, and then bought an item.  This seller says she shipped on Monday (12/23) but I never received a tracking email.  The 10-day window is over tomorrow.  I want to cancel since I'm pissed, but I don't want this seller to be out her cash if she *did* actually ship it.  I think after this, I am done with PM for good!  I don't understand how the sellers here can be so flakey while on ebay the sellers seems so much more efficient?  Maybe it's because on ebay there is feedback and I only bid/buy from sellers with 100% good feedback?  

In other news- I did receive my credit card refund from PM from the cancelled order the next day, so at least that was efficient!

AND, I was able to find the KS bag in the discontinued color for even cheaper on ebay and it arrived before Christmas!


----------



## NikkNak728

Redhead124 said:


> Ok, All. I guess I am a sucker for PM!  After cancelling my other order (KS bag) I communicated with another seller, negotiated a price, and then bought an item.  This seller says she shipped on Monday (12/23) but I never received a tracking email.  The 10-day window is over tomorrow.  I want to cancel since I'm pissed, but I don't want this seller to be out her cash if she *did* actually ship it.  I think after this, I am done with PM for good!  I don't understand how the sellers here can be so flakey while on ebay the sellers seems so much more efficient?  Maybe it's because on ebay there is feedback and I only bid/buy from sellers with 100% good feedback?
> 
> In other news- I did receive my credit card refund from PM from the cancelled order the next day, so at least that was efficient!
> 
> AND, I was able to find the KS bag in the discontinued color for even cheaper on ebay and it arrived before Christmas!




If she didn't hit "shipped" in the app it usually won't prompt the tracking email. That said, if it says shipped in the app you can't cancel the order. Check the app under purchases, if it doesn't say shipped I would be concerned. Shipping has been horrible due to the holidays but you should at least have tracking.


----------



## atlcoach

NikkNak728 said:


> If she didn't hit "shipped" in the app it usually won't prompt the tracking email. That said, if it says shipped in the app you can't cancel the order. Check the app under purchases, if it doesn't say shipped I would be concerned. Shipping has been horrible due to the holidays but you should at least have tracking.




In my experience, hitting "shipped" in the app has no impact on the tracking email. I rarely hit shipped and always get the tracking email. That being said, there was a glitch in the PM system this week with the tracking emails. I shipped an item on Monday the 23rd and never received a tracking email. The item was marked "shipped" in my sales though. I manually tracked it on usps with the tracking number from the label and communicated with my buyer to update her on delivery. It was delivered yesterday and I never did receive any tracking email from PM.


----------



## NikkNak728

atlcoach said:


> In my experience, hitting "shipped" in the app has no impact on the tracking email. I rarely hit shipped and always get the tracking email. That being said, there was a glitch in the PM system this week with the tracking emails. I shipped an item on Monday the 23rd and never received a tracking email. The item was marked "shipped" in my sales though. I manually tracked it on usps with the tracking number from the label and communicated with my buyer to update her on delivery. It was delivered yesterday and I never did receive any tracking email from PM.




Oh that's odd! I always hit shipped so I just assumed that's what triggers the email because it's not like usps has my email address. I shipped two things this last week and didn't have an issue.


----------



## sincerelynik

Just received the authentic Alexander Wang bag I purchased about a week ago &#10084;&#65039; the transaction was done through pp and was super smooth I loved it ! I may not agree with Alex having his bags made in China but for over  60% off Ill take it &#128077;


----------



## atlcoach

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh that's odd! I always hit shipped so I just assumed that's what triggers the email because it's not like usps has my email address. I shipped two things this last week and didn't have an issue.




I used to mark mine as shipped, too. Then I noticed that they were being marked shipped before I could do it. Poshmark tracks the shipment and updates the status as shipped. They updated my order as shipped even though I never received the email with tracking. They also know when an item is delivered and now message the buyer to accept delivery. Sadly, not all buyers do accept. I have many that wait the full three days.


----------



## NikkNak728

atlcoach said:


> I used to mark mine as shipped, too. Then I noticed that they were being marked shipped before I could do it. Poshmark tracks the shipment and updates the status as shipped. They updated my order as shipped even though I never received the email with tracking. They also know when an item is delivered and now message the buyer to accept delivery. Sadly, not all buyers do accept. I have many that wait the full three days.




Ahh I had no idea! They must have updated things! Still sadly it's a system that works oddly.


----------



## JessicaZhu

Pao9 said:


> Oh my god! That drives me insane! I thought if emailing posh about this. I doubt she is doing this from various devices because even of you count the minutes it's nearly impossible to do, she probably has some type of system overriding posh, it's really unfair and they need to look into this, whatever she is doing, every night it's the same thing! And she can't click on 10 different devices unless he has 10 people clicking the button at the same time. I've thought I asking her what he does!



Did you notice Poshmark has changed their Party rules? I was surprised last night by  refreshing Ended Party every few minutes to see all different items. So I  guess the Old JojoXX trick was long gone lol. Did you report her?


----------



## Lindsay2367

JessicaZhu said:


> Did you notice Poshmark has changed their Party rules? I was surprised last night by  refreshing Ended Party every few minutes to see all different items. So I  guess the Old JojoXX trick was long gone lol. Did you report her?



What do you mean, they changed the party rules?  Meaning when you click into an ended party, they jumble the listings, instead of keeping the most recently listed items at the top?


----------



## Pao9

JessicaZhu said:


> Did you notice Poshmark has changed their Party rules? I was surprised last night by  refreshing Ended Party every few minutes to see all different items. So I  guess the Old JojoXX trick was long gone lol. Did you report her?



Lol finally!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Has anyone done a transaction off of PM and accepted PayPal? I am nervous to do that since I have only gone through PM when I've sold something.


----------



## suncitystyle

LoveMyMarc said:


> Has anyone done a transaction off of PM and accepted PayPal? I am nervous to do that since I have only gone through PM when I've sold something.




I have before and never had an issue. If you do so, make sure to check out your buyer very well!


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

That site contains people that are full of themselves. I would never use it to sell anything again the hell with that.


----------



## poopsie

LoveMyMarc said:


> Has anyone done a transaction off of PM and accepted PayPal? I am nervous to do that since I have only gone through PM when I've sold something.





suncitystyle said:


> I have before and never had an issue. If you do so, make sure to check out your buyer very well!





So you would use them to advertise and sell your item then refuse to pay them their just due?  Maybe Poshmark should check out their sellers very well. It always amuses me when those who scam the system worry about being scammed themselves


----------



## MissMarion

Is it just me or have others noticed that people aren't returning the favor when you share something from their closet? I used to enjoy sharing nice things that catch my eye in a party or in a new followers closet. I understand a few people may forget or not care, but every single one? Pretty rude


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

poopsie2 said:


> So you would use them to advertise and sell your item then refuse to pay them their just due?  Maybe Poshmark should check out their sellers very well. It always amuses me when those who scam the system worry about being scammed themselves



Plenty people use paypal. Even for expensive items not everyone is a scammer. If this comment pertaining to me also tag me the next time. Thank you.


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

suncitystyle said:


> I have before and never had an issue. If you do so, make sure to check out your buyer very well!



Do you think it's wrong to use Paypal?


----------



## suncitystyle

poopsie2 said:


> So you would use them to advertise and sell your item then refuse to pay them their just due?  Maybe Poshmark should check out their sellers very well. It always amuses me when those who scam the system worry about being scammed themselves




K. Good thing you don't do it, huh?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

poopsie2 said:


> So you would use them to advertise and sell your item then refuse to pay them their just due?  Maybe Poshmark should check out their sellers very well. It always amuses me when those who scam the system worry about being scammed themselves



I didn't say I was going to. I have had people ask me almost every transaction and I always say no. I was just asking a question.


----------



## suncitystyle

Materialistic28 said:


> Do you think it's wrong to use Paypal?




No. Especially for smaller items. I don't think Posh does nearly enough for their sellers. It is almost impossible to get help from customer service, emails go unanswered for WEEKS. Yet, they're always posting photos of them having parties or some kind of event in their office. I don't sell anymore, I have had enough. Not with just the buyers/sellers, but the staff, too.


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

suncitystyle said:


> No. Especially for smaller items. I don't think Posh does nearly enough for their sellers. It is almost impossible to get help from customer service, emails go unanswered for WEEKS. Yet, they're always posting photos of them having parties or some kind of event in their office. I don't sell anymore, I have had enough. Not with just the buyers/sellers, but the staff, too.



I listed my first item but that did not go to well so I decided to cancel the transaction. You mentioned the emails go unanswered for weeks!!! That's unprofessional. I wonder if they have a phone number? If you don't mind me asking where are these pictures for parties being posted? I'm still browsing I see a lot of trading going on also.


----------



## ktdch

kenzibray said:


> I'm obsessed with this app! I think it's still only for Apple users. But it's an awesome community and extremely safe. I had a scare with eBay earlier today and it's making me more grateful for this app.
> 
> They take care of all of the shipping which makes it extremely easy and its a flat $7. Only drawback for sellers is it takes a 20% commission but it's not too bad if you take into account how much more accessable the customer service and buyer/seller protection is.
> 
> If you use the code "HBAWP" you can get a $5 credit to shop with! It's all womens fashion and I've found some amazing steals on there


I have never bought anything, but I have sold some stuff like bags and shoes.  It takes time to sell.  It's addictive, I can say!  I am always thinking what I can sell.  I have a lot of stuff that I don't use much.  So if you have to stuff you don't use, you could get some money from it.  Not much but at least something.


----------



## MDM2013

I've started using it as we'll. So far, love it. Just have to be sure to deal with reputable sellers. Lots of fakes just like eBay.


----------



## new.old.bag

MissMarion said:


> Is it just me or have others noticed that people aren't returning the favor when you share something from their closet? I used to enjoy sharing nice things that catch my eye in a party or in a new followers closet. I understand a few people may forget or not care, but every single one? Pretty rude



The whole culture of poshmark is just set up for rudeness IMO. I liked it for a few months but now I just can't stand it any more. And no I do not want to trade my chanel heels for anyone's faded Old Navy top LOL.


----------



## stl_mom

I'm super glad I found this thread.

Has any one else purchased additional insurance on top of Poshmark's prepaid shipping label? I just sold an LV wallet and didn't want to rely on some $50 insurance policy that was already included, in case the wallet was lost...

I thought I'd be able to use the same Posh shipping label and just tack on the additional amount, but the PO worker said he needed to create a new shipping label with a new tracking number with the $200 insurance! He did deduct the shipping amount and now I paid the extra $3 for additional insurance.

I emailed Poshmark about the new shipping label and tracking number and notified the buyer but I just realized if Poshmark doesn't update the tracking in their system, I'm basically SOL and my $200 funds won't be released!

Has anyone had a similar experience? Creating an additional label at the post office with new tracking?

Thanks.


----------



## MissMarion

stl_mom said:


> I'm super glad I found this thread.
> 
> Has any one else purchased additional insurance on top of Poshmark's prepaid shipping label? I just sold an LV wallet and didn't want to rely on some $50 insurance policy that was already included, in case the wallet was lost...
> 
> I thought I'd be able to use the same Posh shipping label and just tack on the additional amount, but the PO worker said he needed to create a new shipping label with a new tracking number with the $200 insurance! He did deduct the shipping amount and now I paid the extra $3 for additional insurance.
> 
> I emailed Poshmark about the new shipping label and tracking number and notified the buyer but I just realized if Poshmark doesn't update the tracking in their system, I'm basically SOL and my $200 funds won't be released!
> 
> Has anyone had a similar experience? Creating an additional label at the post office with new tracking?
> 
> Thanks.




I have done this and the PO just charged me for the insurance and left the label as-is. I think it depends on who is working the counter. I used to have no problem asking them to add insurance or extra postage if the package weighed more than the prepaid 2 lbs., but last time I needed extra postage they said they couldn't do it ... I think that just meant the clerk didn't know how.


----------



## tranquilsoul

stl_mom said:


> I'm super glad I found this thread.
> 
> Has any one else purchased additional insurance on top of Poshmark's prepaid shipping label? I just sold an LV wallet and didn't want to rely on some $50 insurance policy that was already included, in case the wallet was lost...
> 
> I thought I'd be able to use the same Posh shipping label and just tack on the additional amount, but the PO worker said he needed to create a new shipping label with a new tracking number with the $200 insurance! He did deduct the shipping amount and now I paid the extra $3 for additional insurance.
> 
> I emailed Poshmark about the new shipping label and tracking number and notified the buyer but I just realized if Poshmark doesn't update the tracking in their system, I'm basically SOL and my $200 funds won't be released!
> 
> Has anyone had a similar experience? Creating an additional label at the post office with new tracking?
> 
> Thanks.



The worker is probably inexperienced.  I've done it a lot where I had to buy additional insurance after creating a prepaid label.  Poshmark would work the same way.  All they would have to do is charge you for the price of insurance worth separately and give you a receipt.  The actual label is still valid and is not altered.


----------



## BeenBurned

stl_mom said:


> Has any one else purchased additional insurance on top of Poshmark's prepaid shipping label? I just sold an LV wallet and didn't want to rely on some $50 insurance policy that was already included, in case the wallet was lost...
> 
> I thought I'd be able to use the same Posh shipping label and just tack on the additional amount, but the PO worker said he needed to create a new shipping label with a new tracking number with the $200 insurance! He did deduct the shipping amount and now I paid the extra $3 for additional insurance.
> 
> Creating an additional label at the post office with new tracking?
> 
> Thanks.





MissMarion said:


> I have done this and the PO just charged me for the insurance and left the label as-is. I think it depends on who is working the counter. I used to have no problem asking them to add insurance or extra postage if the package weighed more than the prepaid 2 lbs., but last time I needed extra postage they said they couldn't do it ... I think that just meant the clerk didn't know how.


They can't add insurance at the post office for a pre-printed label. For labels printed online, insurance must be purchased and added at the time of purchase/printing. (If someone did it for you, they were wrong and had the package been caught, it would have been returned to sender.)

The only thing that can be added at the post office is additional postage if the package weighs more than what the shipping label states. 

http://about.usps.com/publications/pub370/pub370_tech_011.htm

*Insurance purchased online through a PC Postage product*


Available through an authorized PC Postage vendor for Express Mail, Media Mail, or Library Mail items.
Also available for Priority Mail, First-Class Mail, or First-Class Package Service* items that contain matter that qualifies to be mailed at Package Services prices.
*Cannot be combined with insurance purchased at a Post Office retail service counter.*
 *Insurance purchased online through Click-N-Ship*


Available for Express Mail items.
Also available for Priority Mail items that contain matter that qualifies to be mailed at Package Services prices.
*Cannot be combined with insurance purchased at a Post Office retail service counter.*
 *Insurance purchased at a USPS self-service kiosk*


Available for Express Mail and Standard Post items.
Also available for Priority Mail and First-Class Mail items that contain matter that qualifies to be mailed at Package Services prices.
*Cannot be combined with insurance purchased at a Post Office retail service counter.*
 *Insurance purchased at a Post Office retail service counter*


Available for Express Mail, Standard Post, Media Mail, or Library Mail items.

^^^ This last option is the only one that allows purchase of insurance at the counter.


----------



## Rjqdxo

I recently reported a LV item because it was not as described on poshmark. It has so many flaws that the seller never even mentioned. How long would it take for the PoshMark team to review my report and send me my return label?


----------



## JessicaZhu

Rjqdxo said:


> I recently reported a LV item because it was not as described on poshmark. It has so many flaws that the seller never even mentioned. How long would it take for the PoshMark team to review my report and send me my return label?



1-2 days. Just be patient...


----------



## biancarosaria

Hi everyone, my name is Bianca and I am new to Purse Blog Forums!


I'm having a little issue with Poshmark. I sold my authentic Louis Vuitton cosmetic bag a few days ago. The buyer got her package already. She wrote on listing "just opened, thx" etc. but my money is still pending for almost 3 days now. I asked her to please accept package through Poshmark and I never received an answer. I gave her the benefit of the doubt, thinking she was busy or out of town. She has yet to respond to me regarding acceptance, meanwhile she has a huge closet so I am sure she is trying to stay on top of her sales.


I know they say after three days if buyer does not make a bad review or compliant, I will automatically receive my funds. I am worried she is going to try and say, product was not as seemed etc. then open up a case. This item is authentic and has a few minor flaws that I did mention in listing, as well as post extra photos! Has this happened to anyone? How did this turn out for you? I had a bad feeling about this! 


Thx! B


----------



## Lindsay2367

biancarosaria said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Bianca and I am new to Purse Blog Forums!
> 
> 
> I'm having a little issue with Poshmark. I sold my authentic Louis Vuitton cosmetic bag a few days ago. The buyer got her package already. She wrote on listing "just opened, thx" etc. but my money is still pending for almost 3 days now. I asked her to please accept package through Poshmark and I never received an answer. I gave her the benefit of the doubt, thinking she was busy or out of town. She has yet to respond to me regarding acceptance, meanwhile she has a huge closet so I am sure she is trying to stay on top of her sales.
> 
> 
> I know they say after three days if buyer does not make a bad review or compliant, I will automatically receive my funds. I am worried she is going to try and say, product was not as seemed etc. then open up a case. This item is authentic and has a few minor flaws that I did mention in listing, as well as post extra photos! Has this happened to anyone? How did this turn out for you? I had a bad feeling about this!
> 
> 
> Thx! B



Sometimes people just forget to accept the package.  I wouldn't worry too much about it.  If more than three days have passed and you haven't received the funds, I would email Poshmark and just let them know that the funds haven't been deposited.  It may take them a day or to to get back to you, but you should get a response.

I think you would have received an email from Poshmark stating that the buyer was unhappy if the buyer contacted them saying she was unhappy with the order, so if you haven't received an email like that, hopefully you should be fine.


----------



## lillawyer85

New to PM - made my first purchase recently!  In that case, the description said price firm, so I didn't request a different price (seemed to be common sense, right?).

_But_, looking at a TON of other listings... everyone seems to ask for different (lower) prices on everything.  There are some things that I like, and would buy, but not for asking.

That said, before I start going out and making offers to sellers, I would appreciate sellers' perspectives on this. 

Do sellers price high, expecting to be "talked down"?  Do some price what they believe is fair, and is it rude to make a lower offer?  What is considered "lowball" vs. a decent offer?  Go with my gut on an item and then just be honest about what I'd pay?

I would _never_ make a lower offer where the listing says "firm," but where it doesn't - I'm just confused as to the best course of action.  There are enough bad buyer stories out there, and I don't want to contribute to others' headaches, IYKWIM.


----------



## NikkNak728

lillawyer85 said:


> New to PM - made my first purchase recently!  In that case, the description said price firm, so I didn't request a different price (seemed to be common sense, right?).
> 
> _But_, looking at a TON of other listings... everyone seems to ask for different (lower) prices on everything.  There are some things that I like, and would buy, but not for asking.
> 
> That said, before I start going out and making offers to sellers, I would appreciate sellers' perspectives on this.
> 
> Do sellers price high, expecting to be "talked down"?  Do some price what they believe is fair, and is it rude to make a lower offer?  What is considered "lowball" vs. a decent offer?  Go with my gut on an item and then just be honest about what I'd pay?
> 
> I would _never_ make a lower offer where the listing says "firm," but where it doesn't - I'm just confused as to the best course of action.  There are enough bad buyer stories out there, and I don't want to contribute to others' headaches, IYKWIM.




It really is dependent on the seller but when I price something, I generally price at my lowest. Poshmark takes twenty percent, which is quote high. If something seems high, it's usually because of the commission they take and not because they expect to be asked to go lower. I actually deactivated poshmark because I was getting disgustingly low offers for expensive designer bags. Of course this happens on eBay too but at least there it's more private. Use discretion and if you want to know just ask pleasantly, no one could fault you for curiosity.


----------



## atlcoach

I recently listed a few items on Threadflip and it appears to have the same issues as Poshmark. I'm getting the same "lowest?" comments and people asking to hold and then disappearing, etc.


----------



## suncitystyle

atlcoach said:


> I recently listed a few items on Threadflip and it appears to have the same issues as Poshmark. I'm getting the same "lowest?" comments and people asking to hold and then disappearing, etc.




I've had the same thing! I think a lot of people from Poshmark have started using Threadflip too.


----------



## Lindsay2367

suncitystyle said:


> I've had the same thing! I think a lot of people from Poshmark have started using Threadflip too.



I'm getting the same kinds of questions on Tradesy too.  :/


----------



## jyyanks

Poshmark is terrible.  I almost bought 2 "guaranteed authentic" H bags. I got them authenticated by a private authenticator (paid the fee) before I purchased and they were both fake. These were 2 different sellers.  I'm 0 for 2 so I just don't trust that the things on that site are authentic.  I may buy some lower tiered brands but not a place I would go to buy designer goods.


----------



## unoma

jyyanks said:


> Poshmark is terrible.  I almost bought 2 "guaranteed authentic" H bags. I got them authenticated by a private authenticator (paid the fee) before I purchased and they were both fake. These were 2 different sellers.  I'm 0 for 2 so I just don't trust that the things on that site are authentic.  I may buy some lower tiered brands but not a place I would go to buy designer goods.



+1
A friend got scammed  $1800 on Poshmark! Thank god she paid with PayPal! She later learnt same seller scammed three other buyers, she removed the listing and deleted her account! On like eBay where you can't do that!


----------



## atlcoach

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm getting the same kinds of questions on Tradesy too.  :/




Ugh! I just posted a few things on Tradesy today hoping it would be better.


----------



## atlcoach

jyyanks said:


> Poshmark is terrible.  I almost bought 2 "guaranteed authentic" H bags. I got them authenticated by a private authenticator (paid the fee) before I purchased and they were both fake. These were 2 different sellers.  I'm 0 for 2 so I just don't trust that the things on that site are authentic.  I may buy some lower tiered brands but not a place I would go to buy designer goods.




Agreed. They don't do a very good job with policing the fakes. They are numerous.


----------



## jyyanks

atlcoach said:


> Ugh! I just posted a few things on Tradesy today hoping it would be better.


I've had good luck with tradesy.  No one has contacted me for more info or asked for a discount but I've only sold low-mid range goods. I've also had good luck with shop-hers.


----------



## GayleLV

A friend showed me PM a few weeks back and while the concept is admirable and the social, almost Pintrest-y feel of the place is cool, I personally wouldn't buy anything from anybody I didn't already know on some close online or personal level. There are mounds of scammer stories and issues going on there (from people's comments), loads of really horrible fakes and I'm sure loads of really good ones sadly. (as some of these ladies have already shared) Nice to browse and chat here and there for me, but that's as far as I go. Some people I'm sure have great experiences there and thank God for that! ...But I don't wanna test my own fate if you know what I mean, lol.


----------



## pavilion

The app just underwent a decent update. Two of the big things is that you can filter within closets and make items as not being for sale (like if you bundle multiple listings).

I've also been selling a lot more on there so it seems like app activity has increased.


----------



## Lindsay2367

pavilion said:


> The app just underwent a decent update. Two of the big things is that you can filter within closets and make items as not being for sale (like if you bundle multiple listings).
> 
> I've also been selling a lot more on there so it seems like app activity has increased.



I'm glad they finally made it possible to mark the items as not being for sale.  I wish they would implement some form of a feedback system so we could tell reputable sellers off the bat, even if it was just a percentage of sales successfully completed (and not a subjective feedback system).


----------



## Lindsay2367

Did everyone see the new shipping and commission policies on Poshmark that take effect Thursday?

We're excited to announce two changes to help you sell more items  from your closet and make shipping even simpler. We are also making  other important changes, so please read the entire page. * All of these changes will go into effect at 12:00 AM PT on Thursday, March 20.*
*$4.99 shipping on all orders.*
This  is a big decrease in the buyer shipping fee for orders under $25, which  was $6.99. Lower priced shipping for your buyers means more sales for  you! 




*New 5 pound PoshPost label.*
The  new PoshPost label is pre-paid for packages of up to 5 pounds (up from  the current 2 pound limit). That means no more scales or label upgrades  except for very heavy bundles! 




*Flat Poshmark commission for orders less than $15.*
For  sales under $15, Poshmark takes a flat commission of $2.95. You keep  the rest. For sales of $15 or more, the commission remains the same.  Poshmark takes 20% as commission and you keep 80% of your sale. 




*$3 minimum listing price.*
Buyers will no longer be able to purchase any listing priced $0, $1 or $2. 




Personally, I love the new 5 lb. label.  One of the problems with bundling is that overweight packages eat into the seller's profits, which is a problem when buyers want a discount on bundles.  I think it'll help both buyers and sellers, in that sellers will be more likely to discount if they don't have to worry about having to pay out for the overweight label.

I wonder whether a lot of sellers that have items for sale for $15 will like the new flat policy, since sellers will now make less of a profit on these items.  For example, I just sold a pair of shoes for $10, so right now, I make $8.  But if I sold that same pair on Thursday, I would only make $7.05.  I wonder if Posh is doing this to try to weed out some of the smaller sales.  I would guess they are paying more for shipping now, since they are now paying $2 more per order under $25 than they were under the prior policy.  Maybe it's their way of trying to discourage smaller sales?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sjensen

Yes the changes are better except like noted above for the flat fee for less than $15 commission. Not too thrilled about that. I wish they had a way of deleting old closets that are obviously not being maintained. Never fails I see something I'm interested but hasn't been updated in a year!


----------



## lbaker

Use it all the time. I am addicted!


----------



## bisousx

new.old.bag said:


> The whole culture of poshmark is just set up for rudeness IMO. I liked it for a few months but now I just can't stand it any more. And no I do not want to trade my chanel heels for anyone's faded Old Navy top LOL.



lmaooooo this is sooooo true! I get so many "trade?" comments. Some of them don't even bother with a question mark so it's like "trade". Could people get any more rude? I actually replied to one of them... "Girl, I'm going to need a full sentence from you. And no!"


----------



## suncitystyle

bisousx said:


> lmaooooo this is sooooo true! I get so many "trade?" comments. Some of them don't even bother with a question mark so it's like "trade". Could people get any more rude? I actually replied to one of them... "Girl, I'm going to need a full sentence from you. And no!"




Can I steal that?! :lolots:


----------



## Lindsay2367

bisousx said:


> lmaooooo this is sooooo true! I get so many "trade?" comments. Some of them don't even bother with a question mark so it's like "trade". Could people get any more rude? I actually replied to one of them... "Girl, I'm going to need a full sentence from you. And no!"



I stopped replying to anyone asking for trades because I got so annoyed that they clearly don't read the listing description that clearly states I do not trade.  Your response is so funny!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lindsay2367 said:


> I stopped replying to anyone asking for trades because I got so annoyed that they clearly don't read the listing description that clearly states I do not trade.  Your response is so funny!


 
I ignore trade requests too, as well as low-ball offers. Some PM buyers haggle as if they're at yard sale!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

B.B.Blu said:


> I like Tradesy. Easy to use. Hassle free returns too.


Lots of counterfeits on Tradesy, too.


----------



## bisousx

Lindsay2367 said:


> I stopped replying to anyone asking for trades because I got so annoyed that they clearly don't read the listing description that clearly states I do not trade.  Your response is so funny!





suncitystyle said:


> Can I steal that?! :lolots:



Of course 


I saw the funniest bio on poshmark, it said "No hun calling here!" Lmao!

Why is it ok to call people "hun" on PM? It's so odd hearing so many girls use that word. Where I come from it's considered kind of rude lol!


----------



## atlcoach

After trying Tradesy and Threadflip, I still think Poshmark is the easiest for the seller. I can't figure out the fee structure for Tradesy. I've only sold one item, but I was charged 3.5% + $2.00 to transfer my balance to PayPal when their stated fees are 2.9% + $2.00. Not a big deal, but if they are doing that on every transaction, that's a considerable amount they are over charging. Also, I was made to wait 5 days after the item was delivered to initiate a transfer - which will now take 2-3 more days. 

I've made quite a few sales on Threadflip - much more than Poshmark in the same time frame, so that part is great. My problem with them is the shipping structure. There is no option for sellers to sell an item that doesn't fit in a medium flat rate box other than to purchase your own shipping. It makes it very difficult to price larger items since you have no idea where the buyer will live that eventually purchases. I paid over $11 to ship a purse by the time I purchased postage and insurance. At poshmark, it's always $5 for the buyer up to 5lbs.


----------



## mina12906

unoma said:


> +1
> A friend got scammed  $1800 on Poshmark! Thank god she paid with PayPal! She later learnt same seller scammed three other buyers, she removed the listing and deleted her account! On like eBay where you can't do that!


I got scammed for 1600 on chanel woc and later found out the seller also scammed others with the same item. She deleted all her listings claiming that she sold them all. I'm waiting on my paypal dispute now. Does anyone know if you'll get your money back from the dispute if you pay with pp. She tricked me into paying to pp to avoid Poshmark fee and I fell for it. Learn my lesson the hard way. Has anyone using PM had the similar situation? If so, how do you resolve it? The seller completely ignore my emails.


----------



## jclaybo

mina12906 said:


> I got scammed for 1600 on chanel woc and later found out the seller also scammed others with the same item. She deleted all her listings claiming that she sold them all. I'm waiting on my paypal dispute now. Does anyone know if you'll get your money back from the dispute if you pay with pp. She tricked me into paying to pp to avoid Poshmark fee and I fell for it. Learn my lesson the hard way. Has anyone using PM had the similar situation? If so, how do you resolve it? The seller completely ignore my emails.


well good thing is since you paid PP if you sent the payment as "good or services" then you should be fine. Paypal will give her 8 days to respond if she doesnt then they will automatically issue you a refund. The seller will be charged by paypal for that amount and if she doesnt pay then she pretty much will never ever be able to use Paypal again because they do manage to find your info even if you sign up with a different email and name they will some how find out and block all existing accounts. So if she ever wants to have any interaction with eBay, Paypal again she will have to pay them back 1st


----------



## jclaybo

I also wanted to note so glad I found this thread, is it just me or does Poshmark seem like a scammers playground?! I see more fakes on there than I do authentic things! And if somethings authentic people will low ball you like its their job! I will admit I do like browsing closets and I like the ease of posting, but most of my luxury items sell better on eBay. I know its a site for really good deals on fashion, accessories but some people take it too far. I'm all for getting a good deal but if you cant afford my prices dont get mad at me cause I wont do a trade or barter with you


----------



## ironic568

I just got started with PM, have no listings yet, but already have 14 followers 
I don't think I'm going sell my high end designer handbags/shoes on there, should I ever want to get rid of them. I'd rather consign. Consignment is 30% vs PM's 20%, but it's so much more convenient and worry free to go the consignment route. And if I consign with Fashionphile (their asking prices are sometimes close to retail, lol), I'd get more than I would on PM with all the lowballing. With all the buyer scams that are going on, it's to me just not worth the headache. My Personal Shoppers used to take 20%, not sure if that's still the case.


----------



## CDJD

At first I loved PM, but I'm not selling anything! I have a lot of followers to my closet and trade requests, but no one wants to buy! Everyone just wants to trade, which is annoying bc PM doesn't even really support trading, so you can easily get scammed!


----------



## jchen815

How safe is PM for sellers? I hear there is no seller protection whatsoever. 

I'm hesitant because I had someone buy a designer item at $250. She has nothing listed in her closet. I've just hear too many scammer stories. What if after I send her the item, she says I sent her rocks or something?


----------



## Lindsay2367

jchen815 said:


> How safe is PM for sellers? I hear there is no seller protection whatsoever.
> 
> I'm hesitant because I had someone buy a designer item at $250. She has nothing listed in her closet. I've just hear too many scammer stories. What if after I send her the item, she says I sent her rocks or something?



I haven't really found Poshmark to be any different from seller protection on eBay or other sites.  There is always the chance that the buyer will claim they received an item different than what they bought, it was damaged, etc.  My assumption is that PM would take into consideration the reputation of both the buyer and the seller.  If you have successful transactions, and a new buyer comes in and makes an allegation that there was an issue, I would *hope* PM would take the seller's reputation into account.

I only had one experience where someone bought a brand new Proenza Schouler wallet from me and then claimed there were scratches on it.  I had looked it over before I sent it and knew there were no scratches when it went into the bubble wrap and tissue paper (you know, unless a grizzly bear was handling the package at the post office), so I called her bluff and told her to email me photos of the alleged scratches and I would contact PM regarding the issue.  And I never heard a peep from her again.  So remember, even if a buyer makes some kind of an allegation, they still will have to prove that what they are alleging is true.

And, as an aside, I have had several wonderful buyers who have nothing in their closet, so I wouldn't get too worked up about it.


----------



## tawnycat

I just purchased my first item from Tradesy and it may be my last...

Seller was very slow to deal with..Would message me back about every two days. Then when I finally bit the bullet and purchased she did not even ship out for eleven days.  I understand they have to wait for a shipping kit in the mail but I feel this has been long enough.

 I still do not have my item yet but it says it should be here by Friday. :0


----------



## Lindsay2367

tawnycat said:


> I just purchased my first item from Tradesy and it may be my last...
> 
> Seller was very slow to deal with..Would message me back about every two days. Then when I finally bit the bullet and purchased she did not even ship out for eleven days.  I understand they have to wait for a shipping kit in the mail but I feel this has been long enough.
> 
> I still do not have my item yet but it says it should be here by Friday. :0



I think Tradesy should get rid of the shipping kit option.  I have only had the shipping kit get to me once on the first try.  I always had to request a second kit.  And they usually take at least a week, if not longer, to get to me.  They do now have the option on every listing that the seller can print the label at home, and box the item using their own supplies.  This is the option I use now, because I feel bad making a buyer wait to see whether the shipping kit actually arrives.

I will admit, I was terrible to a poor buyer once.  She bought a pair of shoes from me right as I was moving, where all my items were my new house in a different state, and I couldn't get to them for a few days.  She messaged me, rightfully upset that the shoes hadn't been sent, and luckily for me, she was very understanding when I explained the situation.  I ended up cancelling the order (at her request), and I still feel awful about that transaction.  Maybe something came up with the seller?

But again, I think waiting for the shipping kit is a bad option because it makes the buyer wait for forever, and it gives the seller an excuse for delayed shipping if they just don't get around to shipping the item.


----------



## tawnycat

Lindsay2367 said:


> I think Tradesy should get rid of the shipping kit option.  I have only had the shipping kit get to me once on the first try.  I always had to request a second kit.  And they usually take at least a week, if not longer, to get to me.  They do now have the option on every listing that the seller can print the label at home, and box the item using their own supplies.  This is the option I use now, because I feel bad making a buyer wait to see whether the shipping kit actually arrives.
> 
> I will admit, I was terrible to a poor buyer once.  She bought a pair of shoes from me right as I was moving, where all my items were my new house in a different state, and I couldn't get to them for a few days.  She messaged me, rightfully upset that the shoes hadn't been sent, and luckily for me, she was very understanding when I explained the situation.  I ended up cancelling the order (at her request), and I still feel awful about that transaction.  Maybe something came up with the seller?
> 
> But again, I think waiting for the shipping kit is a bad option because it makes the buyer wait for forever, and it gives the seller an excuse for delayed shipping if they just don't get around to shipping the item.


Something may have came up with the buyer but I would have appreciated some communication on her part. I do agree the shipping kit is partly to blame. Tradsey says it can take up to 4 business days to arrive to the seller.


----------



## atlcoach

Lindsay2367 said:


> I think Tradesy should get rid of the shipping kit option.  I have only had the shipping kit get to me once on the first try.  I always had to request a second kit.  And they usually take at least a week, if not longer, to get to me.  They do now have the option on every listing that the seller can print the label at home, and box the item using their own supplies.  This is the option I use now, because I feel bad making a buyer wait to see whether the shipping kit actually arrives.
> 
> I will admit, I was terrible to a poor buyer once.  She bought a pair of shoes from me right as I was moving, where all my items were my new house in a different state, and I couldn't get to them for a few days.  She messaged me, rightfully upset that the shoes hadn't been sent, and luckily for me, she was very understanding when I explained the situation.  I ended up cancelling the order (at her request), and I still feel awful about that transaction.  Maybe something came up with the seller?
> 
> But again, I think waiting for the shipping kit is a bad option because it makes the buyer wait for forever, and it gives the seller an excuse for delayed shipping if they just don't get around to shipping the item.




Agreed! Waiting for the shipping kit is ridiculous. I have only made 3 sales on Tradesy and printed my own label each time.


----------



## Lindsay2367

tawnycat said:


> Something may have came up with the buyer but I would have appreciated some communication on her part. I do agree the shipping kit is partly to blame. Tradsey says it can take up to 4 business days to arrive to the seller.


 
Absolutely.  The seller should have contacted you before the delay and let you know what was going on.  I think I have messaged buyers before when the shipping kit didn't arrive to let them know about the delay (since, ha, the shipping kit NEVER got to me within four business days), and your seller should have done the same if that was her reason for the delay.


----------



## tawnycat

Speaking of the Tradsey Shipping kit...My bag came today in a plastic envelope and was crammed in my mail box. 

If this is Tradseys way of making shipping easier its not working..This is the first time I have ever bought a handbag that arrived with no padding/packaging in an envelope and rolled up to to fit inside my mail box.


----------



## Lindsay2367

tawnycat said:


> Speaking of the Tradsey Shipping kit...My bag came today in a plastic envelope and was crammed in my mail box.
> 
> If this is Tradseys way of making shipping easier its not working..This is the first time I have ever bought a handbag that arrived with no padding/packaging in an envelope and rolled up to to fit inside my mail box.



Wow.  That's truly unacceptable.  Again, another reason Tradesy needs to get rid of the shipping kit.  Buyesr should be required (and use enough common sense) to package items properly to ensure that they don't get damaged due to the packaging.


----------



## tawnycat

Lindsay2367 said:


> Wow.  That's truly unacceptable.  Again, another reason Tradesy needs to get rid of the shipping kit.  Buyesr should be required (and use enough common sense) to package items properly to ensure that they don't get damaged due to the packaging.


I agree! I would never ship a handbag in a plastic envelope....And I have bought and sold quite a few bags over the years. (:


----------



## Lindsay2367

I'm pretty disgruntled regarding Poshmark's complete lack of action regarding designer replicas.  I emailed them last week regarding a seller who had two fake Balenciagas in her closet that she admitted were fake.  Of course, I got the response from a team member that they would look into it and take the appropriate action.  Her listings are still up.  She says in her listings that the bags are fake.  What is there to question?  Not only that, but she advertises lower prices in those listings through PayPal.  Why haven't they been taken down?

It's getting to the point that I am becoming embarrassed to be a member of the site.


----------



## jclaybo

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm pretty disgruntled regarding Poshmark's complete lack of action regarding designer replicas.  I emailed them last week regarding a seller who had two fake Balenciagas in her closet that she admitted were fake.  Of course, I got the response from a team member that they would look into it and take the appropriate action.  Her listings are still up.  She says in her listings that the bags are fake.  What is there to question?  Not only that, but she advertises lower prices in those listings through PayPal.  Why haven't they been taken down?
> 
> It's getting to the point that I am becoming embarrassed to be a member of the site.


I personally dont mind the designer replica's just be honest about it is my thoughts on it. Replica's are not going anywhere especially with a luxury driven world on a Walmart budget. I do have an issue however with the sellers who claim an item to be authentic when it is not one bit authentic. I had to bust a girl out for selling an Hermes Birkin and claiming it to be authentic when it was in no way authentic, and she's charging $5K for it! Poshmark took the listing down then she has the nerve to put it back up and said that they took it down because she uses paypal, THE nerve of her!!! I emailed them several times with links to her listing and the blind stamp pic she had up but deleted after I pointed out to her that the date stamp was fake and used for replica's. I'm so over that site and all the scammers


----------



## Lindsay2367

jclaybo said:


> I personally dont mind the designer replica's just be honest about it is my thoughts on it. Replica's are not going anywhere especially with a luxury driven world on a Walmart budget. I do have an issue however with the sellers who claim an item to be authentic when it is not one bit authentic. I had to bust a girl out for selling an Hermes Birkin and claiming it to be authentic when it was in no way authentic, and she's charging $5K for it! Poshmark took the listing down then she has the nerve to put it back up and said that they took it down because she uses paypal, THE nerve of her!!! I emailed them several times with links to her listing and the blind stamp pic she had up but deleted after I pointed out to her that the date stamp was fake and used for replica's. I'm so over that site and all the scammers



Well, I personally am embarrassed to be associated with a site where people openly sell replicas.  I am not really familiar with whether the blame falls on Poshmark or the individual sellers themselves (my guess is both, since both the seller and Poshmark profit from the sale of the counterfeit bag), but one way or another, it is against the law.  Hopefully Poshmark starts being proactive about it, but it doesn't seem like they really care.  Maybe it will take a huge lawsuit like it did with eBay in order for Poshmark to begin caring.

But regardless, I feel like people think the site is a joke because there are so many people selling fake bags on there, so it drives down the traffic, which means less sales.  If it was more legitimate, and Poshmark didn't allow fakes and actually tried to rid the site of scammers, people would find the site to be more reliable and more likely to make purchases there.


----------



## atlcoach

Lindsay2367 said:


> Well, I personally am embarrassed to be associated with a site where people openly sell replicas.  I am not really familiar with whether the blame falls on Poshmark or the individual sellers themselves (my guess is both, since both the seller and Poshmark profit from the sale of the counterfeit bag), but one way or another, it is against the law.  Hopefully Poshmark starts being proactive about it, but it doesn't seem like they really care.  Maybe it will take a huge lawsuit like it did with eBay in order for Poshmark to begin caring.
> 
> But regardless, I feel like people think the site is a joke because there are so many people selling fake bags on there, so it drives down the traffic, which means less sales.  If it was more legitimate, and Poshmark didn't allow fakes and actually tried to rid the site of scammers, people would find the site to be more reliable and more likely to make purchases there.




I agree.  A year ago, I sold a lot more on Poshmark and sales have really dropped off. I think buyers don't trust buying there anymore. I've had better luck lately with Threadflip and Tradesy. I would never list a high end bag on Poshmark. Too many scammers and I don't feel like they protect the seller.


----------



## suncitystyle

The replicas sell better than the authentic items on Posh.


----------



## jclaybo

suncitystyle said:


> The replicas sell better than the authentic items on Posh.




So true!! It's like no one on there wants to pay more than $50 for something and most of the things I see aren't even worth $50. The site is just over saturated with scammers and flea market things


----------



## Pao9

jclaybo said:


> I personally dont mind the designer replica's just be honest about it is my thoughts on it. Replica's are not going anywhere especially with a luxury driven world on a Walmart budget. I do have an issue however with the sellers who claim an item to be authentic when it is not one bit authentic. I had to bust a girl out for selling an Hermes Birkin and claiming it to be authentic when it was in no way authentic, and she's charging $5K for it! Poshmark took the listing down then she has the nerve to put it back up and said that they took it down because she uses paypal, THE nerve of her!!! I emailed them several times with links to her listing and the blind stamp pic she had up but deleted after I pointed out to her that the date stamp was fake and used for replica's. I'm so over that site and all the scammers




I agree with you 100%! If you want to seek a fake bag and someone wants to buy it good for them! But selling and obvious fake for the price of a new authentic item boils my blood! I always post are you really going to keep saying this is real????

It's criminal in my opinion!!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> I agree with you 100%! If you want to seek a fake bag and someone wants to buy it good for them! But selling and obvious fake for the price of a new authentic item boils my blood! I always post are you really going to keep saying this is real????
> 
> It's criminal in my opinion!!



It actually is criminal.  As is selling a replica bag, regardless of whether you advertise it as being authentic or not.


----------



## suncitystyle

I feel like Posh won't wake down replicas because they sell so well. They sell more than anything else on that stupid app! So crazy.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I think I am pretty much done with Poshmark.  Sales have been really slow lately, and for the most part, buyers are only interested if they pretty much get something for free.  

I had a buyer ask about a dress, and I told her I could go lower.  So then she wanted a bundle.  I told her that was fine and gave her a price.  She didn't understand the price, so I told her I do 15-20% off for bundles (15% for her because of how much she was buying - only a few things), and that I was basing the price off of the original prices (aka I wasn't going to apply the bundle discount to the discounted price I had given her for the one dress).  So she left some snide message that she wasn't interested anymore because she found other items that she purchased for better prices instead.  

Seriously?  Sorry I am not going to discount an item that is basically new and then discount it again for a bundle listing.  You're already getting a great price on it.  And one of the dresses is a BNWT silk dress that she would be getting at 70% off.  And you're complaining?  Get real.  This is not a flea market.  If you find something at a better price, good for you.  But no need to be snide about it.  

I am going to pull off all of my more expensive listings.  I'd honestly rather hang on to them or just try to sell them on eBay than be b*tched at buy these lowball buyers because I'm not being so kind as to basically give them away for free.  It's not like anything over $50 sells well on Poshmark anyway.


----------



## qudz104

jclaybo said:


> So true!! It's like no one on there wants to pay more than $50 for something and most of the things I see aren't even worth $50. The site is just over saturated with scammers and flea market things







suncitystyle said:


> The replicas sell better than the authentic items on Posh.




This!! I price my stuff so low id buy it myself and it's all good stuff. I can't deal with the lowballers. I've already made considerable losses on what did sell. I recently joined but I think I will quit it soon.


----------



## suncitystyle

My sales have been great lately, 3-4 a week. However, I only list items I don't mind losing out on and just want to get rid of. Clothes that don't fit, shoes that don't fit, small pieces of jewelry. If I want to sell an expensive-ish item, or anything over $30 really, I will go to eBay. It won't sit for 2 years gathering low-ball offers of $10. Sigh.


----------



## Pao9

Lindsay2367 said:


> It actually is criminal.  As is selling a replica bag, regardless of whether you advertise it as being authentic or not.




Oh no I totally agree I know it's illegal. But what I'm saying is that it doesn't affect me as much as someone advertising as real. It's not my problem if they sell fakes, it's their problem, but once they try to cheat people that I make it my problem! That's what I meant!


----------



## jclaybo

I will admit that I tend to go to posh to look for hard to find things. I found some really cute Torrid pumps. I would never seek any luxury items
On there or sell any luxury items. My closet has some coach bags and shoes all things that are probably worth $50 a piece but yeah I agree I'm kind of over it and really tired of the same comment "what's your lowest" it's like people can't read, the lowest is the price I listed tuh! Lol!


----------



## pavilion

Has anyone tried Threadflip's White Glove Service? I think this was asked in this thread before but no one had any input.

I normally sell on Poshmark but like most posters have stated, constantly being asked what my lowest is and all of the haggling is getting really annoying. Plus, I'm pretty sure my boyfriend is going to get annoyed shortly at all of the stuff sitting in our hallway while I have it listed, and rightfully so since we only have a one-bedroom apartment.

I'm thinking of trying the White Glove Service with some items since you ship them your merchandise (free and it's then out of my apartment) and they take care of all of the photographing, negotiating, and shipping. They do end up taking 40% instead of 20% but at this point I think the extra 20% is worth not having to deal with all of the haggling and backing out I've encountered on Poshmark. Just wanted to see if anyone has tried it out and could offer input or feedback on their experience and how it compared with Poshmark.


----------



## intrigue

pavilion said:


> Has anyone tried Threadflip's White Glove Service? I think this was asked in this thread before but no one had any input.
> 
> I normally sell on Poshmark but like most posters have stated, constantly being asked what my lowest is and all of the haggling is getting really annoying. Plus, I'm pretty sure my boyfriend is going to get annoyed shortly at all of the stuff sitting in our hallway while I have it listed, and rightfully so since we only have a one-bedroom apartment.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying the White Glove Service with some items since you ship them your merchandise (free and it's then out of my apartment) and they take care of all of the photographing, negotiating, and shipping. They do end up taking 40% instead of 20% but at this point I think the extra 20% is worth not having to deal with all of the haggling and backing out I've encountered on Poshmark. Just wanted to see if anyone has tried it out and could offer input or feedback on their experience and how it compared with Poshmark.



The White Glove service is great if you don't mind paying the 40% fee; though they do evaluate the brand/designer as well as condition because they also want to ensure it will be effective in terms of their time and shipping to list the items. I believe they will send you a free kit to send your items to them and anything that may not meet their criteria, they ship back to you free of charge. It's probably really great if you don't want to (or don't have) the time to list in your own time and the photos they take end up looking really professional. Once the items are listed by their service, they appear in your "closet" so you have the ability to alter the price if you feel like lowballed the value of a particular item or if you feel like you are willing to sell for less so you still remain in control of many aspects of the listing process. 

With that said, I have noticed that there appears to be an abundance in PM users transitioning to Threadflip as I have been inundated with messages and comments asking "what's your lowest". Just yesterday, Threadflip offered a great promo for 25% off your purchase and I was still getting lowball offers because buyers wanted to use the 25% off promo at an even lower (practically free) price! Threadflip, overall, has GREAT service especially compared to PM. Their staff is extremely responsive and supportive. I have even sent them messages when I come across fake items and they are removed pretty promptly. 

Another thing I like about Threadlfip is that they have frequent promo codes for their users and when they do a promo for 15% off or $50 off, Threadflip pays that difference so as a seller, you do not receive less in your commission which I find a great advantage. The only promos I have ever seen on PM is for free shipping and that's really rare. 

My sales on PM have become essentially non-existed and I've moved to listing items on Threadflip; the users seem to be more willing to make purchases and don't offer $50 for items that are practically new. PM seems to be overloaded with users who like to "troll" the site leaving snide comments. I had somebody make a comment about how it is unbelievable that people would spend $500 on a handbag, etc etc....which I found completely unwelcome as it is not our place to judge how people opt to spend their money.


----------



## atlcoach

How do you find out about the Threadflip promos? I'm a member and I've never received an email about a promotion.


----------



## intrigue

atlcoach said:


> How do you find out about the Threadflip promos? I'm a member and I've never received an email about a promotion.



I usually receive an email, I noticed their promo emails often end up in my junk folder so I happened to come across it yesterday but they also have banners on their website when a promo starts.


----------



## atlcoach

intrigue said:


> I usually receive an email, I noticed their promo emails often end up in my junk folder so I happened to come across it yesterday but they also have banners on their website when a promo starts.




Hmmm. I'm not getting the emails, so maybe I should check my preferences. I always view Threadflip through the app. They should add something to the app about the discounts.


----------



## JuliJenn

I wish I had seen this thread before posting on Poshmark. I had a few high end designer items listed in my closet.  Seeing the experience others have had, I am grateful none of them sold.  The other day I tried to list an authentic Balenciaga bag to my closet. Within seconds of listing, I got a messages that my listing was removed because I was attempting to sell a counterfeit item. I have never sold fakes, and I have no idea how they could determine my listing to be a fake or authentic within seconds of my posting it.  

AND, at the same time my authentic bag was removed, a handbag party was going on and I saw one listing for a replica Balenciaga. At least the seller was honest about it being a fake, but how on earth can she list a fake Balenciaga replica, and I can't list an actual authentic Balenciaga?  There is no logic to this! 

 I emailed them about their error in deeming my bag fake and received no reply.  I have since deleted my account. Poshmark obviously has no protection to sellers of authentic items and doesn't seem to care. I guess I am lucky it didn't list and sell. I don't trust Poshmark and I will not be using the app to sell or buy.  I hope those of you who got their items falsely deemed fake get them back!  I am so sorry to hear what happened to you.  All my best!  

Thank you all for allowing me to rant. I appreciate it, and I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## suncitystyle

I have a feeling Poshmark will not pull replicas because it makes them so much money. Replicas seem to sell better than anything on that site.


----------



## jclaybo

JuliJenn said:


> I wish I had seen this thread before posting on Poshmark. I had a few high end designer items listed in my closet.  Seeing the experience others have had, I am grateful none of them sold.  The other day I tried to list an authentic Balenciaga bag to my closet. Within seconds of listing, I got a messages that my listing was removed because I was attempting to sell a counterfeit item. I have never sold fakes, and I have no idea how they could determine my listing to be a fake or authentic within seconds of my posting it.
> 
> AND, at the same time my authentic bag was removed, a handbag party was going on and I saw one listing for a replica Balenciaga. At least the seller was honest about it being a fake, but how on earth can she list a fake Balenciaga replica, and I can't list an actual authentic Balenciaga?  There is no logic to this!
> 
> I emailed them about their error in deeming my bag fake and received no reply.  I have since deleted my account. Poshmark obviously has no protection to sellers of authentic items and doesn't seem to care. I guess I am lucky it didn't list and sell. I don't trust Poshmark and I will not be using the app to sell or buy.  I hope those of you who got their items falsely deemed fake get them back!  I am so sorry to hear what happened to you.  All my best!
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to rant. I appreciate it, and I hope you all have a great day!


when I tried to see my Celine I got a message basically received a message indicating that I listed a bag that may be counterfeit and that its against policy and if it was deemed counterfeit it would be removed. I went ahead with the listing and the next day I just deleted it, it wouldn't have sold on there anyways. For those that sale replicas they dont list the item under the actual designer name is what i have been noticing. I think at the time when i tried to sell my Celine it wasnt even listed as a designer on there


----------



## Lindsay2367

It seems to me that people on Poshmark have virtually no interest in buying authentic bags because they are more expensive.  The authentic bags tend to sit on there for forever, since the general population on Poshmark doesn't really want to spend more than $50 or $100.

I think people on PM also don't know how to identify authentic bags.  I've seen people looking at fake Balenciaga bags on PM (that are being advertised as authentic), and the potential buyer will say things like, "Oh, it has the black thread across the top of the tag so it must be authentic!"    I hate to think how many people get scammed on there.


----------



## JuliJenn

jclaybo said:


> when I tried to see my Celine I got a message basically received a message indicating that I listed a bag that may be counterfeit and that its against policy and if it was deemed counterfeit it would be removed. I went ahead with the listing and the next day I just deleted it, it wouldn't have sold on there anyways. For those that sale replicas they dont list the item under the actual designer name is what i have been noticing. I think at the time when i tried to sell my Celine it wasnt even listed as a designer on there



Ahh, so that's how they can do it. Sneaky.  Its such a strange system. Why would they randomly decide certain listings are counterfeit?  I don't get it.  

Thanks so much for your message. I appreciate your post!


----------



## eurasiangirl

JuliJenn said:


> I wish I had seen this thread before posting on Poshmark. I had a few high end designer items listed in my closet.  Seeing the experience others have had, I am grateful none of them sold.  The other day I tried to list an authentic Balenciaga bag to my closet. Within seconds of listing, I got a messages that my listing was removed because I was attempting to sell a counterfeit item. I have never sold fakes, and I have no idea how they could determine my listing to be a fake or authentic within seconds of my posting it.
> 
> AND, at the same time my authentic bag was removed, a handbag party was going on and I saw one listing for a replica Balenciaga. At least the seller was honest about it being a fake, but how on earth can she list a fake Balenciaga replica, and I can't list an actual authentic Balenciaga?  There is no logic to this!
> 
> I emailed them about their error in deeming my bag fake and received no reply.  I have since deleted my account. Poshmark obviously has no protection to sellers of authentic items and doesn't seem to care. I guess I am lucky it didn't list and sell. I don't trust Poshmark and I will not be using the app to sell or buy.  I hope those of you who got their items falsely deemed fake get them back!  I am so sorry to hear what happened to you.  All my best!
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to rant. I appreciate it, and I hope you all have a great day!


Yeah, PM is no good for selling high end items. I've sold items from contemporary designers like Tory Burch without a problem, but I wouldn't list anything higher than that. For higher end items I would suggest trying Tradesy or ShopHers - I've sold through both with great success, and ShopHers is really good because once your item has sold, you send the item to ShopHers for authentication before it goes on to the buyer, and so they confirm authenticity/condition so the buyer can't make any false claims, etc. (which can be a problem on sites like eBay)


----------



## shoppingstacey

I have only been on Poshmark a few days, but the fees are so high!  It seemed like it might be worth it in theory since it's a more targeted audience than ebay, but the high fees, shipping regime, and rampant counterfeits are disconcerting.  It would be great to find a similar site that's tailored to higher end labels, offers some way to authenticate items, and/or offers consumer protection.  How are the seller fees on Tradesy and ShopHers compared to Poshmark?  Do those sites offer buyer protection at all?


----------



## Lindsay2367

I am basically done with Poshmark.  I am in the process of moving all of my listing off PM to eBay.  The fees are twice as much as eBay, and eBay has so much more traffic.  I have sold more on eBay in the past month than I have in easily the past six months, probably year, on PM.

But more than that, it, for me at least, is PM's blantant disregard for the laws against selling counterfeit bags.  I have emailed them repeatedly about counterfeit bags and gave them screen shots and links to the listings.  They always respond in that they will "take a look into it," but the listings are almost never removed.  It shouldn't be an issue anyways as the users generally admit in the listing that the bag is fake.  I just don't understand it.  I really hope they get slammed with a lawsuit soon since that's the only way I think they will clean up their act.  But after my last email to them and three of the four bags remaining up, I'm finished.  As soon as I can get all my listing onto eBay, bye bye Poshmark.


----------



## suncitystyle

shoppingstacey said:


> I have only been on Poshmark a few days, but the fees are so high!  It seemed like it might be worth it in theory since it's a more targeted audience than ebay, but the high fees, shipping regime, and rampant counterfeits are disconcerting.  It would be great to find a similar site that's tailored to higher end labels, offers some way to authenticate items, and/or offers consumer protection.  How are the seller fees on Tradesy and ShopHers compared to Poshmark?  Do those sites offer buyer protection at all?




I love Shop Hers, my stuff always sells within a week and you don't have to wait for the item to get to the buyer PLUS three days since most of them don't even bother to hit accept on the app. I definitely recommend Shop Hers.


----------



## atlcoach

suncitystyle said:


> I love Shop Hers, my stuff always sells within a week and you don't have to wait for the item to get to the buyer PLUS three days since most of them don't even bother to hit accept on the app. I definitely recommend Shop Hers.




I haven't had a sale yet on shop-hers. I thought it was going to be different, but I've had the same low ball offers as poshmark and Threadflip and in one case, I lowered the price and the buyer disappeared.


----------



## shoppingstacey

Lindsay2367 said:


> I am basically done with Poshmark.  I am in the process of moving all of my listing off PM to eBay.  The fees are twice as much as eBay, and eBay has so much more traffic.  I have sold more on eBay in the past month than I have in easily the past six months, probably year, on PM.
> 
> But more than that, it, for me at least, is PM's blantant disregard for the laws against selling counterfeit bags.  I have emailed them repeatedly about counterfeit bags and gave them screen shots and links to the listings.  They always respond in that they will "take a look into it," but the listings are almost never removed.  It shouldn't be an issue anyways as the users generally admit in the listing that the bag is fake.  I just don't understand it.  I really hope they get slammed with a lawsuit soon since that's the only way I think they will clean up their act.  But after my last email to them and three of the four bags remaining up, I'm finished.  As soon as I can get all my listing onto eBay, bye bye Poshmark.


I know what you mean.  It seems like they aren't going to take action unless the designers try to go after them for blatantly allowing counterfeits to be sold throughout the site.


----------



## shoppingstacey

suncitystyle said:


> I love Shop Hers, my stuff always sells within a week and you don't have to wait for the item to get to the buyer PLUS three days since most of them don't even bother to hit accept on the app. I definitely recommend Shop Hers.


Thanks so much!  I will definitely have to try that!


----------



## shoppingstacey

atlcoach said:


> I haven't had a sale yet on shop-hers. I thought it was going to be different, but I've had the same low ball offers as poshmark and Threadflip and in one case, I lowered the price and the buyer disappeared.


Maybe the same buyers go on multiple sites and make the same offers?  Sorry to hear that a buyer disappeared on you... especially after you lowered the price.  That must be so frustrating!


----------



## suncitystyle

atlcoach said:


> I haven't had a sale yet on shop-hers. I thought it was going to be different, but I've had the same low ball offers as poshmark and Threadflip and in one case, I lowered the price and the buyer disappeared.




Really?! Well that disappoints me that those buyers have taken over another site  do you sell high price items such as bags and shoes? I've put up clothes, specifically tops and they've all sold so fast. I uploaded a pair of MJ shoes and they've been there collecting dust. They won't sell on ebay either! Meh.


----------



## cyanidestyling

As a buyer, I enjoy it. 
As a seller, I do NOT like it at all. Every time I've sold something, I've encountered insane buyers who decide to say that the bag is fake because it didn't get there on the day they wanted it to, they think it's fake, they don't want it anymore, etc. 
Then, if one buyer doesn't like you, they recruit all of their friends to attack you with awful messages.


----------



## atlcoach

suncitystyle said:


> Really?! Well that disappoints me that those buyers have taken over another site  do you sell high price items such as bags and shoes? I've put up clothes, specifically tops and they've all sold so fast. I uploaded a pair of MJ shoes and they've been there collecting dust. They won't sell on ebay either! Meh.




I put a few higher priced items and a couple of lower priced, too. No luck on anything yet.


----------



## atlcoach

shoppingstacey said:


> Maybe the same buyers go on multiple sites and make the same offers?  Sorry to hear that a buyer disappeared on you... especially after you lowered the price.  That must be so frustrating!




Yeah unfortunately that happens frequently. So much so that I stopped lowering prices for anyone. I did it this time because it was fairly close to my asking price and I thought this site was different. Oh well!


----------



## suncitystyle

atlcoach said:


> I put a few higher priced items and a couple of lower priced, too. No luck on anything yet.



Have you tried out Tradesy? I haven't listed anything on there yet but I have purchased. It was a great experience!


----------



## shoppingstacey

cyanidestyling said:


> As a buyer, I enjoy it.
> As a seller, I do NOT like it at all. Every time I've sold something, I've encountered insane buyers who decide to say that the bag is fake because it didn't get there on the day they wanted it to, they think it's fake, they don't want it anymore, etc.
> Then, if one buyer doesn't like you, they recruit all of their friends to attack you with awful messages.


Has your experience as a buyer been positive?  I'm wary about buying anything b/c of all the counterfeits!  One person wanted to trade a new Fendi for the new MJ I had listed, but I didn't even consider it, partly b/c I really want to sell it, but also hesitant that the Fendi would turn out to be a fake or that it would never actually arrive.

When you purchased from there, was it directly through Poshmark?  Buyers are protected as long as the transaction goes through Poshmark itself, correct?


----------



## atlcoach

suncitystyle said:


> Have you tried out Tradesy? I haven't listed anything on there yet but I have purchased. It was a great experience!




I have and so far I really like it!


----------



## Lindsay2367

shoppingstacey said:


> Has your experience as a buyer been positive?  I'm wary about buying anything b/c of all the counterfeits!  One person wanted to trade a new Fendi for the new MJ I had listed, but I didn't even consider it, partly b/c I really want to sell it, but also hesitant that the Fendi would turn out to be a fake or that it would never actually arrive.
> 
> When you purchased from there, was it directly through Poshmark?  Buyers are protected as long as the transaction goes through Poshmark itself, correct?



I have only bought one or two small things from Poshmark, but I would never consider buying something expensive there due to the fact that there are so many counterfeits.  Also, trading is not supported by Poshmark, so they will not protect you if you trade, unless you each pay the other party an amount of money (i.e. if you are trading bags, you each pay the other party $900).  And NEVER buy anything outside of Poshmark through PayPal...You lose all protection through Poshmark and that seems to be where all the scammers on the site get away with everything.


----------



## shoppingstacey

Lindsay2367 said:


> I have only bought one or two small things from Poshmark, but I would never consider buying something expensive there due to the fact that there are so many counterfeits.  Also, trading is not supported by Poshmark, so they will not protect you if you trade, unless you each pay the other party an amount of money (i.e. if you are trading bags, you each pay the other party $900).  And NEVER buy anything outside of Poshmark through PayPal...You lose all protection through Poshmark and that seems to be where all the scammers on the site get away with everything.


Thank you so much for your reply!  And that's such a clever way to trade through Poshmark, while still being protected!  Will definitely avoid moving any transactions from Poshmark to Paypal.


----------



## Lindsay2367

shoppingstacey said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!  And that's such a clever way to trade through Poshmark, while still being protected!  Will definitely avoid moving any transactions from Poshmark to Paypal.



One of the wiser members here (I think it was beenburned) suggested this.  That way, of you trade, you are still getting paid for your item that you shipped, and if the seller doesn't send her item, you can prove that through Poshmark and they will still refund your money.

The downside, however, is that you have to pay the Poshmark commission on the sale you make.  But I would much rather pay a portion in commission and ensure that I am protected, rather than chance it by doing the transaction on PayPal only to find out that the seller is a scammer.


----------



## shoppingstacey

Lindsay2367 said:


> One of the wiser members here (I think it was beenburned) suggested this.  That way, of you trade, you are still getting paid for your item that you shipped, and if the seller doesn't send her item, you can prove that through Poshmark and they will still refund your money.
> 
> The downside, however, is that you have to pay the Poshmark commission on the sale you make.  But I would much rather pay a portion in commission and ensure that I am protected, rather than chance it by doing the transaction on PayPal only to find out that the seller is a scammer.


I appreciate you passing along her words of wisdom!


----------



## lbaker

I was on it when this message came in . Lol


----------



## cyanidestyling

shoppingstacey said:


> Has your experience as a buyer been positive?  I'm wary about buying anything b/c of all the counterfeits!  One person wanted to trade a new Fendi for the new MJ I had listed, but I didn't even consider it, partly b/c I really want to sell it, but also hesitant that the Fendi would turn out to be a fake or that it would never actually arrive.
> 
> When you purchased from there, was it directly through Poshmark?  Buyers are protected as long as the transaction goes through Poshmark itself, correct?




Yes ma'am, but poshmark's customer service isn't great. 
As a buyer, the only problem I've ever had is people taking a while to ship. I've never gotten anything damaged or counterfeit from there, and I must've purchased at least 50 items in the past year.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I am tired of people making an offer on an item and I accept it...then they disappear or say, "Oh, I found something else...".


----------



## AAgurl789

I hate that everyday I have new followers, it's like a game of collecting followers on poshmark for some users. Gets annoying after a while.


----------



## jclaybo

This notification is why I am deleting PM today. I highly doubt anyone got an authentic Chanel bag off PM. It also annoys me when they have a host pick I have seen host picks for fake things and I don't think anyone on PM knows how authenticate items or they would have a better reporting system. It's honestly not that big of a site, seems like sometimes the owners are too busy too take control over it


----------



## casualuxe

I have previously been a host for an evening Posh Party and received the email below which indicates that counterfeit items should not be shared as a Host Pick. I agree, however, that PM does not conduct due diligence in reprimanding users who sell counterfeit items or even conduct transactions via PP, etc. It seems to me that the number of fake items sold on PM has grown significantly. I know that I personally report these items repeatedly but they are rarely removed. I have stopped listing high priced items because people offer such ridiculously low prices. 

I don't believe the daytime Posh Parties are actually monitored because they tend to be brand and/or category specific but users find ways around it by altering the category or brand name so that their item shows up in the party. 

Email received prior to my hosting one of the parties:
Important Things to Remember Before the Party:

Please share a minimum of 50 and no more than 100 listings total to the party, and only 5-10 listings from your own closet
Please do not share counterfeit goods and note that we only allow women&#8217;s fashion and accessories items
Please do not share from closets that accepts offline transactions/communication&#8211;we do not accept PayPal or any other transactions methods
Please do not share listings that are not available for purchase--host picks showrooms should be a highly curated place for shoppers to discover great listings for sale.
Please have a fabulous time!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LoveMyMarc said:


> I am tired of people making an offer on an item and I accept it...then they disappear or say, "Oh, I found something else...".


 
That drives me nuts too!


----------



## jclaybo

casualuxe said:


> I have previously been a host for an evening Posh Party and received the email below which indicates that counterfeit items should not be shared as a Host Pick. I agree, however, that PM does not conduct due diligence in reprimanding users who sell counterfeit items or even conduct transactions via PP, etc. It seems to me that the number of fake items sold on PM has grown significantly. I know that I personally report these items repeatedly but they are rarely removed. I have stopped listing high priced items because people offer such ridiculously low prices.
> 
> I don't believe the daytime Posh Parties are actually monitored because they tend to be brand and/or category specific but users find ways around it by altering the category or brand name so that their item shows up in the party.
> 
> Email received prior to my hosting one of the parties:
> Important Things to Remember Before the Party:
> 
> Please share a minimum of 50 and no more than 100 listings total to the party, and only 5-10 listings from your own closet
> Please do not share counterfeit goods and note that we only allow women&#8217;s fashion and accessories items
> Please do not share from closets that accepts offline transactions/communication&#8211;we do not accept PayPal or any other transactions methods
> Please do not share listings that are not available for purchase--host picks showrooms should be a highly curated place for shoppers to discover great listings for sale.
> Please have a fabulous time!


thanks for the insight, I always wondered how you could be a party host and what the criteria was for items that were included in host picks,etc. Is hosting basically "moderating" the event for that particular time frame?


----------



## vfab

atlcoach said:


> I haven't had a sale yet on shop-hers. I thought it was going to be different, but I've had the same low ball offers as poshmark and Threadflip and in one case, I lowered the price and the buyer disappeared.


 
You're not alone!  I have had 6 brand new items up on Shop-Hers for nearly 3 months all at least 30% off retail and all I get are likes with no purchases. I did well on eBay but after dealing with their "scamming buyer's are always right" policy I couldn't afford to chance selling my high end items there anymore. I like that Shop-Hers takes out the scamming factor by having the items sent directly to them but they simply don't have the traffic unfortunately.


----------



## atlcoach

Buyer beware on Threadflip. I ordered two rings that were shipped to me on 5/27 through their white glove service (meaning they were shipped by Threadflip) that still haven't arrived. The tracking on USPS shows out for delivery and the post office is telling me they can't find it. Threadflip's posted policy states that they should issue me a refund in this situation and yet they are telling me it is my responsibility to file a claim with the post office. This is the posted policy:  - If the tracking status does not state "Delivered" or "Notice Left", and the receiver says she never received the package, the sender is liable for issuing the refund.
As soon as I pointed this out to them, I got no response.


----------



## Bayou Minou

cyanidestyling said:


> As a buyer, I enjoy it.
> As a seller, I do NOT like it at all. Every time I've sold something, I've encountered insane buyers who decide to say that the bag is fake because it didn't get there on the day they wanted it to, they think it's fake, they don't want it anymore, etc.
> Then, if one buyer doesn't like you, they recruit all of their friends to attack you with awful messages.



I only use it as a buyer.  I'm so annoyed with the people who think a handbag is fake, when it is actually authentic, but just an older handbag.

I recently commented on a bag that had sold.  Well, I just received a notice from the buyer offering to sell it to me for what she bought it for on Poshmark.  When I went to the site, I found several comments back and forth between the buyer and seller.  Buyer is claiming the bag is fake.  It is an older Brahmin with a sewn in label from the Burchellie collection.  The buyer has apparently only been purchasing the newer bags with the gold tone Brahmin plate in the bag.  So, she thinks her bag is fake and is reporting it to Poshmark.

*sigh*


----------



## Kl1234

Been selling and buying on Poshmark for 2 years! I love it, if you spend a lot of time on the app sharing your listings and others listings selling is easier. It's trustworthy and easy, hope this helps someone


----------



## suncitystyle

I've been on Posh for about two years and I'm a top 10% seller, and I have to disagree with the trustworthy part. Posh is full of 14 year olds looking to trade their Abercrombie tops and the others looking for someone to scam. The fees are not worth it


----------



## Lindsay2367

suncitystyle said:


> I've been on Posh for about two years and I'm a top 10% seller, and I have to disagree with the trustworthy part. Posh is full of 14 year olds looking to trade their Abercrombie tops and the others looking for someone to scam. The fees are not worth it



I agree!


----------



## Lindsay2367

jclaybo said:


> thanks for the insight, I always wondered how you could be a party host and what the criteria was for items that were included in host picks,etc. Is hosting basically "moderating" the event for that particular time frame?



It's not really moderating.  When you host a party, it just basically means that all of the listings that you share are shared to the host pick section, instead of just the general section.  So each host is supposed to share 50-100 listings that then become host picks.  It's the responsibility of the host to make sure that the items that they are sharing aren't counterfeit, the seller isn't using PayPal, etc.  So in that sense you are kind of responsible for the listings in making sure that they conform to Poshmark's guidelines, but only for those listings that you share.

Like another poster said, there are no hosts (other than the employed members) for the two early parties, so there are no host picks.  And anyone can share whatever they want to the general part of the party at any of the parties, so that's where you'll see all the junk that doesn't conform to party guidelines, fakes, etc.

And if you want to be a party host, just email them.  It seems like they will allow anyone to be a party host (including those who sell counterfeits, use PayPal, etc...SMH), so I'm sure you'd get a chance to host.


----------



## donnatamta

I've been on posh for over a year and sold couple things, but their comission is too high and they never give discounts. Threadflip and Tradesy on the other hand do. I purchased LV Menilmontant PM on TF for 25% off last week, but seller got same 20% cut as usual. I feel like Poshmark is wayy to greedy. Their biggest discount is $1 off on the shipping, really?&#128516;


----------



## Lindsay2367

donnatamta said:


> I've been on posh for over a year and sold couple things, but their comission is too high and they never give discounts. Threadflip and Tradesy on the other hand do. I purchased LV Menilmontant PM on TF for 25% off last week, but seller got same 20% cut as usual. I feel like Poshmark is wayy to greedy. Their biggest discount is $1 off on the shipping, really?&#128516;



I think part of the reason that Poshmark takes so much is that most of the items that sell are cheap, and Poshmark doesn't make much commission on $10 items.  And I think a huge part of the reason that people wouldn't buy expensive items in there is because of the rampant counterfeits and scammers that Poshmark basically does nothing about.  If Posh were better at policing their site and making it a safer place where people feel more comfortable buying big ticket items, they would sell more expensive items, and could then lower their commission to be competitive with other sites while still making money.  Unfortunately, it seems that Posh is content to just take 20% of the lower cost items and keep their business model based on quantity of sales, rather than quality.


----------



## intrigue

donnatamta said:


> I've been on posh for over a year and sold couple things, but their comission is too high and they never give discounts. Threadflip and Tradesy on the other hand do. I purchased LV Menilmontant PM on TF for 25% off last week, but seller got same 20% cut as usual. I feel like Poshmark is wayy to greedy. Their biggest discount is $1 off on the shipping, really?&#128516;



I've noticed that both tradesy and threadflip have frequent promotions. Both sites seem pretty active in ensuring fake items are not listed, etc. (Especially compared to Poshmark). On the few occasions I have notified Threadflip of fake items, they were removed almost instantly. In fact, their site now allows you to "flag" items for various reasons (item not allowed, counterfeit, etc) and one of my listings must have been flagged by a user but when I sent them an email, they rectified the error after reviewing my listing within a couple hours.  I was thinking that this could be a potential hazard if there is some angry user who wants to flag all your items out of spite ;T I have had a user leave nasty comments on multiple listings of mine when I didn't agree to reduce an item almost 50% off my list price because they made me a lowball offer.

Also, the promos they offer make it more appealing to sellers and buyers alike to make purchases since the sellers still retain their normal commission and the site pays the difference.


----------



## donnatamta

intrigue said:


> I've noticed that both tradesy and threadflip have frequent promotions. Both sites seem pretty active in ensuring fake items are not listed, etc. (Especially compared to Poshmark). On the few occasions I have notified Threadflip of fake items, they were removed almost instantly. In fact, their site now allows you to "flag" items for various reasons (item not allowed, counterfeit, etc) and one of my listings must have been flagged by a user but when I sent them an email, they rectified the error after reviewing my listing within a couple hours.  I was thinking that this could be a potential hazard if there is some angry user who wants to flag all your items out of spite ;T I have had a user leave nasty comments on multiple listings of mine when I didn't agree to reduce an item almost 50% off my list price because they made me a lowball offer.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the promos they offer make it more appealing to sellers and buyers alike to make purchases since the sellers still retain their normal commission and the site pays the difference.




Yeap, i agree with you. One more plus for Tradesy is that they except returns for small fee, so i think that definitely works because i have sold most expensive stuff on Tradesy, and i know in fact that couple dresses didn't fit the buyer so she had to return, but i was out of the equation, tradesy took care of it. i just got my money and thats it


----------



## intrigue

donnatamta said:


> Yeap, i agree with you. One more plus for Tradesy is that they except returns for small fee, so i think that definitely works because i have sold most expensive stuff on Tradesy, and i know in fact that couple dresses didn't fit the buyer so she had to return, but i was out of the equation, tradesy took care of it. i just got my money and thats it




That is good to know! I knew their policy states returns are accepted but wasn't sure how it worked (if you send directly back to seller, etc) so that is good info. Thanks!


----------



## PinkPurpleRed

A charge for $7.58 just showed up on my bank account from POSHMARK, apparently some kind of recurring fee?? The title is "recur debt crd pmnt" which means this is a recurring charge correct? For what?! Has this happened to anyone else? This charge showed up a  few days after I requested my balance be transferred through bank deposit.

I'm about ready to pull my stuff and close up shop if Posh is going to be pulling some shady unexplained charges


----------



## qudz104

PinkPurpleRed said:


> A charge for $7.58 just showed up on my bank account from POSHMARK, apparently some kind of recurring fee?? The title is "recur debt crd pmnt" which means this is a recurring charge correct? For what?! Has this happened to anyone else? This charge showed up a  few days after I requested my balance be transferred through bank deposit.
> 
> I'm about ready to pull my stuff and close up shop if Posh is going to be pulling some shady unexplained charges



ok thats scary! I've only ever requested payment via checks but i should check my cc account that i used to pay for some stuff to make sure nothing shady is going on there.


----------



## intrigue

I was just trying to reply to yet another comment advising I do not accept PP on Poshmark. I got a pop up message and am unable to post the comment to my own listing when abbreviating to "PP" which I found interesting. Here's a screen shot:


----------



## atlcoach

intrigue said:


> I was just trying to reply to yet another comment advising I do not accept PP on Poshmark. I got a pop up message and am unable to post the comment to my own listing when abbreviating to "PP" which I found interesting. Here's a screen shot:
> View attachment 2648132




That happened to me yesterday. I was trying to say I don't accept PayPal. I had to revise my comment to say I only sell through poshmark.


----------



## pavilion

intrigue said:


> I was just trying to reply to yet another comment advising I do not accept PP on Poshmark. I got a pop up message and am unable to post the comment to my own listing when abbreviating to "PP" which I found interesting. Here's a screen shot:
> View attachment 2648132



I'm happy they started doing this. Hopefully it cuts down on the number of requests for PayPal. 

It's too bad they can't apply the same message logic when people try to list replicas by flagging certain words (replica and knockoff) to help dissuade people from listing them by reminding them it's against the rules.


----------



## shoppingstacey

cyanidestyling said:


> Yes ma'am, but poshmark's customer service isn't great.
> As a buyer, the only problem I've ever had is people taking a while to ship. I've never gotten anything damaged or counterfeit from there, and I must've purchased at least 50 items in the past year.


Thanks for sharing about your experience on Poshmark!!


----------



## Rebeccaapril

atlcoach said:


> Buyer beware on Threadflip. I ordered two rings that were shipped to me on 5/27 through their white glove service (meaning they were shipped by Threadflip) that still haven't arrived. The tracking on USPS shows out for delivery and the post office is telling me they can't find it. Threadflip's posted policy states that they should issue me a refund in this situation and yet they are telling me it is my responsibility to file a claim with the post office. This is the posted policy:  - If the tracking status does not state "Delivered" or "Notice Left", and the receiver says she never received the package, the sender is liable for issuing the refund.
> As soon as I pointed this out to them, I got no response.




Try communicating through twitter. It may help!!


----------



## PinkPurpleRed

I'm getting really annoyed with these bargain-hunting buyers. I had one bag listed for 55 and another for 70 (already pretty good prices since they're going for double that on Ebay) and I just had someone ask if Ill take 50 for both.  Thats not even enough for one of them! They expect me to sell them the cheaper bag and just _give_ them the more expensive one for free? I do give discounts for bundles but not 100% off!

Another person just asked me to hold a bunch of stuff until late almost August.  Are these people serious? I'd be embarrassed to make such requests.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

PinkPurpleRed said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with these bargain-hunting buyers. I had one bag listed for 55 and another for 70 (already pretty good prices since they're going for double that on Ebay) and I just had someone ask if Ill take 50 for both.  Thats not even enough for one of them! They expect me to sell them the cheaper bag and just _give_ them the more expensive one for free? I do give discounts for bundles but not 100% off!
> 
> Another person just asked me to hold a bunch of stuff until late almost August.  Are these people serious? I'd be embarrassed to make such requests.


 
I can relate... I had someone ask if she could buy two pairs of new shoes for $40 ($20 each). The original price of each pair was over $300 and I had already lowered the prices to $60 each. Some people have no shame!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I have had two people in the past few days purchase an item and then cancel the purchase as an "accidental" purchase.  How do you "accidentally" go through two different pages to confirm your purchase?  And moreover, one of them wrote a nasty message on the listing about how I wouldn't ship or communicate with her (???).  I messaged her and told her I had received a message that she had cancelled the order, and she replied that she meant to post that on a different listing for a different seller. Actually, it was her boyfriend on her account who accidentally left the message for me instead of the correct seller.    How about next time you make sure that a) you don't "accidentally" purchase something; and b) make sure that you are writing nasty messages to the correct seller, especially since I can't delete the message you left.  UGH.


----------



## LeGoldenChild

I really like the concept of this site and have sold a lot of different things with a different range of prices. Poshmark makes it easy for seller and buyers. You just have to beware of annoying hagglers or people who want to trade (I don't recommend ever trading) also people selling "inspired" I will flag anyone who sells anything inspired. It's so annoying. Also they take 20% of your earnings so people will try to use poshmark and list at a higher price so they get want they want for the item.  I personally think if you're going to do that, then go to eBay. That being said, I'm still liking poshmark. Mainly for selling  I hope they work on making the app better.


----------



## Pazdzernika

What is the return policy here? Can remorseful buyers pull a "SNAD" on you when they have second thoughts? I've been on eBay for a little over a week and am completely traumatised by it. I'm just trying to clear out my closets and am having the hardest time with stuff I can't send to Yoogi's.


----------



## LeGoldenChild

Pazdzernika said:


> What is the return policy here? Can remorseful buyers pull a "SNAD" on you when they have second thoughts? I've been on eBay for a little over a week and am completely traumatised by it. I'm just trying to clear out my closets and am having the hardest time with stuff I can't send to Yoogi's.




They give the buyer 3 days to accept the item. If it's been 3 days and the buyer hasn't accepted it then posh assumes it ok and will release funds to the buyer. They have a no return policy unless the item isn't as described. I've never had an issue with a buyer. The main reason I am using posh is because I had a seriously traumatic experience with eBay as well. I think posh,ark is great for selling.


----------



## Pazdzernika

LeGoldenChild said:


> They give the buyer 3 days to accept the item. If it's been 3 days and the buyer hasn't accepted it then posh assumes it ok and will release funds to the buyer. They have a no return policy unless the item isn't as described. I've never had an issue with a buyer. The main reason I am using posh is because I had a seriously traumatic experience with eBay as well. I think posh,ark is great for selling.




Hmm, maybe I'll take this more seriously. Are there PayPal fees involved?  I'm also looking at something called "depop" market.  I've only heard of it because Chiara Ferragni shows up in my twitter feed.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Lindsay2367 said:


> I think part of the reason that Poshmark takes so much is that most of the items that sell are cheap, and Poshmark doesn't make much commission on $10 items.  And I think a huge part of the reason that people wouldn't buy expensive items in there is because of the rampant counterfeits and scammers that Poshmark basically does nothing about.  If Posh were better at policing their site and making it a safer place where people feel more comfortable buying big ticket items, they would sell more expensive items, and could then lower their coy.




Aww darn. All I have are premier goods that I can't send to Yoogis! Everything I have would start around $300.  Gah, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Pazdzernika

PinkPurpleRed said:


> A charge for $7.58 just showed up on my bank account from POSHMARK, apparently some kind of recurring fee?? The title is "recur debt crd pmnt" which means this is a recurring charge correct? For what?! Has this happened to anyone else? This charge showed up a  few days after I requested my balance be transferred through bank deposit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about ready to pull my stuff and close up shop if Posh is going to be pulling some shady unexplained charges




Did you ever find out what happened?


----------



## LeGoldenChild

Pazdzernika said:


> Hmm, maybe I'll take this more seriously. Are there PayPal fees involved?  I'm also looking at something called "depop" market.  I've only heard of it because Chiara Ferragni shows up in my twitter feed.




No fees! They don't want people using paypal either. Everything is done direct through poshmark. I've bjever heard of depop! I'll have to look into it


----------



## LeGoldenChild

Pazdzernika said:


> Aww darn. All I have are premier goods that I can't send to Yoogis! Everything I have would start around $300.  Gah, back to the drawing board.




I would at least try to list on posh. I'm in the process of purchasing an LV over 800. So there are definitely people out there looking to buy!!! I've also sold items over 400 through poshmark!


----------



## Pazdzernika

LeGoldenChild said:


> No fees! They don't want people using paypal either. Everything is done direct through poshmark. I've bjever heard of depop! I'll have to look into it




How do they pay you? Do they mail you a check or do they have your bank details to direct deposit?


----------



## LeGoldenChild

Pazdzernika said:


> How do they pay you? Do they mail you a check or do they have your bank details to direct deposit?




Payment goes to your poshmark account and then you can choose to 1. Use the funds to buy from other sellers on posh. 2. Have a check sent (they might charge a fee for that. I'm not sure) 3. Direct deposit into your bank account (usually takes a few days depending on your bank and no fees to do the direct deposit)


----------



## Pazdzernika

LeGoldenChild said:


> Payment goes to your poshmark account and then you can choose to 1. Use the funds to buy from other sellers on posh. 2. Have a check sent (they might charge a fee for that. I'm not sure) 3. Direct deposit into your bank account (usually takes a few days depending on your bank and no fees to do the direct deposit)




Hmm, Fashionphile has option 3 as well but I'm weary if giving out my bank details. Though when I'm in the UK it's printed on my bank card! Such different ideas of protected information for sure.  

LOL you're such the poshmark cheerleader. What method do you take payment?

Have you had crazy buyers or strange experiences with PM admin?


----------



## LeGoldenChild

Pazdzernika said:


> Hmm, Fashionphile has option 3 as well but I'm weary if giving out my bank details. Though when I'm in the UK it's printed on my bank card! Such different ideas of protected information for sure.
> 
> LOL you're such the poshmark cheerleader. What method do you take payment?
> 
> Have you had crazy buyers or strange experiences with PM admin?




Haha you should download the app and just try it!! They don't allow pm. It's not even an option so all of the correspondence is on the listing for everyone to see. Poshmark is takes care of accepting payment for you, so you don't end to be worried about that (they accept major cc and poshmark credit. They don't accept PayPal) I've never had any strange buyers. There are a TON of cheap people,trying to get less for your item. And people who will ask you to do trades which I don't recommend at all. You should download the app and play around on it. Check out people's closets and stuff.  I have mixed feeling about poshmark but think its. Better alternative than eBay. I use yoogis closet also for my high end designer  goods so I know how you feel.


----------



## Pazdzernika

LeGoldenChild said:


> Haha you should download the app and just try it!! They don't allow pm. It's not even an option so all of the correspondence is on the listing for everyone to see. Poshmark is takes care of accepting payment for you, so you don't end to be worried about that (they accept major cc and poshmark credit. They don't accept PayPal) I've never had any strange buyers. There are a TON of cheap people,trying to get less for your item. And people who will ask you to do trades which I don't recommend at all. You should download the app and play around on it. Check out people's closets and stuff.  I have mixed feeling about poshmark but think its. Better alternative than eBay. I use yoogis closet also for my high end designer  goods so I know how you feel.




Sorry, PM = Poshmark


----------



## LeGoldenChild

Pazdzernika said:


> Sorry, PM = Poshmark




Omg sorry lol duh I should have known haha


----------



## gottaluvmybags

So annoyed...my account got suspended - no reason given.  A couple of weeks ago they took down one of my listings for a NIB pair of Chanel pumps and then said it was a mistake.

I sold something through posh, I don't ever respond to the "how much on paypal" questions but I do list items on my blog.

So annoying... I'm over it


----------



## cyanidestyling

gottaluvmybags said:


> So annoyed...my account got suspended - no reason given.  A couple of weeks ago they took down one of my listings for a NIB pair of Chanel pumps and then said it was a mistake.
> 
> I sold something through posh, I don't ever respond to the "how much on paypal" questions but I do list items on my blog.
> 
> So annoying... I'm over it




If you've ever even discussed PayPal (I remember getting a warning for telling someone that I wouldn't use it), they can suspend your account. Have you traded?


----------



## cyanidestyling

Lindsay2367 said:


> I have had two people in the past few days purchase an item and then cancel the purchase as an "accidental" purchase.  How do you "accidentally" go through two different pages to confirm your purchase?  And moreover, one of them wrote a nasty message on the listing about how I wouldn't ship or communicate with her (???).  I messaged her and told her I had received a message that she had cancelled the order, and she replied that she meant to post that on a different listing for a different seller. Actually, it was her boyfriend on her account who accidentally left the message for me instead of the correct seller.    How about next time you make sure that a) you don't "accidentally" purchase something; and b) make sure that you are writing nasty messages to the correct seller, especially since I can't delete the message you left.  UGH.



An "accidental purchase" is basically just someone deciding they don't have the $$ for the the item or don't want it anymore. That's the only way you can cancel an order.


----------



## cyanidestyling

Pazdzernika said:


> Did you ever find out what happened?




It's probably a shipping fee. Everything from Posh shows up as a recurring fee on my Visa


----------



## Msbuffy100

Sorry but I'm not a poshmark fan at all.  Browse the site for a bit and you'll see why.   I've seen and reported countless fakes(which they say they do not allow) but they do nothing about it.   Everyone gives their email addresses and does the transactions via paypal to avoid the 20% posh fees.  I've even seen people knowinly selling fakes, and advertising it that way.  Plus because of the 20%, everything is priced higher.   I have yet to see one item I would purchase, mostly because there are only 2 pictures, or the price is outrageous.


----------



## cyanidestyling

Bayou Minou said:


> I only use it as a buyer.  I'm so annoyed with the people who think a handbag is fake, when it is actually authentic, but just an older handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently commented on a bag that had sold.  Well, I just received a notice from the buyer offering to sell it to me for what she bought it for on Poshmark.  When I went to the site, I found several comments back and forth between the buyer and seller.  Buyer is claiming the bag is fake.  It is an older Brahmin with a sewn in label from the Burchellie collection.  The buyer has apparently only been purchasing the newer bags with the gold tone Brahmin plate in the bag.  So, she thinks her bag is fake and is reporting it to Poshmark.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*




Yes, exactly. This girl claimed my Mulberry bag was fake and told all these people on the app because she'd "never heard of the brand"


----------



## cyanidestyling

One of my biggest pet peeves on Poshmark is the lack of actual listings! I'm looking through the Louis Vuitton section and all I see are shopping bags, boxes, and dust bags for sale. It's ridiculous! 
I also don't like how people like to post things in their closet as "just sharing". Share your new bag here or on Instagram, not on a website where you're supposed to be selling!


----------



## qudz104

cyanidestyling said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves on Poshmark is the lack of actual listings! I'm looking through the Louis Vuitton section and all I see are shopping bags, boxes, and dust bags for sale. It's ridiculous!
> I also don't like how people like to post things in their closet as "just sharing". Share your new bag here or on Instagram, not on a website where you're supposed to be selling!




OMG yes!! I was in the lv/Dior/Gucci something party today and so many of the posts were people just sharing their stuff that isn't for sale anyway, like why?!? And if you have to display your stuff make one post In your closet and not constantly share it to parties and such.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

cyanidestyling said:


> If you've ever even discussed PayPal (I remember getting a warning for telling someone that I wouldn't use it), they can suspend your account. Have you traded?




I trade sometimes but only after asking them, and they said they don't support it so if there is a problem they won't help - which is fine by me.  I ignore all the paypal comments and don't point people to my blog, it is up there though.


----------



## alexiaxalexia

I do!! I love it. Selling alot, probably buying even more! It's great tho, bought a pair of Gucci wedges I had missed out on in 2012, bought them from a girl who had bought the wrong size, so they were brand new and only a third of the original price... 

X


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I feel like most users are treating listings like they're on Pinterest. Only "liking" something with no intent to buy.


----------



## Lindsay2367

LoveMyMarc said:


> I feel like most users are treating listings like they're on Pinterest. Only "liking" something with no intent to buy.



I completely agree.  I had listings on Poshmark for many months that had lots of likes, but no one would buy.  Move them over to eBay, and they are sold within a week or two, and for more money than I had them listed on Poshmark.  Likes are worthless on Poshmark unfortunately.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

I'm lukewarm on this app.  Some things are great but others just drive me nuts.  Lately I've been buying too many things where the sellers are no longer on the app or decide not to sell without messaging me or cancelling the order.  In those cases I have to wait like a week and then can request my money back.  It's literally been half of my purchases over the past 2 months.


----------



## atlcoach

dieguteteufelin said:


> I'm lukewarm on this app.  Some things are great but others just drive me nuts.  Lately I've been buying too many things where the sellers are no longer on the app or decide not to sell without messaging me or cancelling the order.  In those cases I have to wait like a week and then can request my money back.  It's literally been half of my purchases over the past 2 months.




How frustrating! That must be why I get so many people asking me if items are still available.


----------



## scbear00

I had a horrible experience with this app the last couple of days and am DONE.

I have sold all of my expensive items on ebay over the last year, but decided to put some clothing items up because I haven't found a new consignment shop in the new city that I moved to.  I have sold three things- a pair of Chanel flats, a vintage sweater and a vintage scarf.  The first two were fine, but it was the third-- a stupid $20 scarf that was a big problem.

This annoying seller who kept asking me to lower the price on this beautiful vintage Dali scarf from Paris purchased it and then 3 days later I receive a message from PM telling me that the buyer opened a case saying the item wasn't as described-- they will not provide you with anymore feedback but that.  Then the next day they said that the claim was denied and my funds were received...

THEN, I received negative feedback from the buyer (something ebay doesn't let buyers do when their claims are denied)...AND this crazy person got on the listing and left numerous nasty comments about how damaged the scarf was and how I "wore it around my sweaty neck"...?  It was used once around a Chanel bag, does anyone wear long scarves around their necks anymore?  Ugh.  

So I contacted PM and said hey, this person has left all of these crazy remarks on my listing (which you cannot delete or alter once it has sold, it just stays there).  They contacted me back and said they couldn't remove the listing and they had "taken appropriate actions".  But the comments continue and the buyer claims that she was offered a refund-- when I clearly also withdrew the funds.  SUPER sketchy and really obnoxious-- plus this person is a "top 10%" user because they sell hundreds of knock off items (a clear violation of PM policies) and old clothing items for $5 or less.


I'm deleting my account right away-- aside from ebay does anyone else have a site that they can recommend for selling some random clothing items?  I thought about trades since they allow you to upload more than 4 photos (another huge PM pet peeve).

*vent* I feel so much better : D


----------



## scbear00

I agree that it is great for cheap, bulk purchases but would no longer EVER trust selling my big items on that stupid app.  So happy the most expensive item that sold was a $200 pair of used Chanel flats.


----------



## atlcoach

scbear00 said:


> I had a horrible experience with this app the last couple of days and am DONE.
> 
> I have sold all of my expensive items on ebay over the last year, but decided to put some clothing items up because I haven't found a new consignment shop in the new city that I moved to.  I have sold three things- a pair of Chanel flats, a vintage sweater and a vintage scarf.  The first two were fine, but it was the third-- a stupid $20 scarf that was a big problem.
> 
> This annoying seller who kept asking me to lower the price on this beautiful vintage Dali scarf from Paris purchased it and then 3 days later I receive a message from PM telling me that the buyer opened a case saying the item wasn't as described-- they will not provide you with anymore feedback but that.  Then the next day they said that the claim was denied and my funds were received...
> 
> THEN, I received negative feedback from the buyer (something ebay doesn't let buyers do when their claims are denied)...AND this crazy person got on the listing and left numerous nasty comments about how damaged the scarf was and how I "wore it around my sweaty neck"...?  It was used once around a Chanel bag, does anyone wear long scarves around their necks anymore?  Ugh.
> 
> So I contacted PM and said hey, this person has left all of these crazy remarks on my listing (which you cannot delete or alter once it has sold, it just stays there).  They contacted me back and said they couldn't remove the listing and they had "taken appropriate actions".  But the comments continue and the buyer claims that she was offered a refund-- when I clearly also withdrew the funds.  SUPER sketchy and really obnoxious-- plus this person is a "top 10%" user because they sell hundreds of knock off items (a clear violation of PM policies) and old clothing items for $5 or less.
> 
> 
> I'm deleting my account right away-- aside from ebay does anyone else have a site that they can recommend for selling some random clothing items?  I thought about trades since they allow you to upload more than 4 photos (another huge PM pet peeve).
> 
> *vent* I feel so much better : D




That's terrible! You can block her from your closet. Go to her closet and touch the box with the arrow in the top right corner and choose "Block User".  That will prevent any further nasty comments.


----------



## scbear00

atlcoach said:


> That's terrible! You can block her from your closet. Go to her closet and touch the box with the arrow in the top right corner and choose "Block User".  That will prevent any further nasty comments.


unfortunately I didn't know that until after she blew the page up with super nasty comments.


----------



## nancyy92

I'm thinking about selling on Poshmark since I've had very bad experiences selling on ebay due to rude buyers but I'm hesitant after checking the site out. It seems like there's a lot of sellers on the site that blatantly advertise their products as "not genuine" or "replicas." I saw this girl selling fake Louboutins and I don't know if she's still selling but she basically posted up a picture of 20 different styles of Louboutins and sold them for $200 a pair new and there were a bunch of people attempting to buy from her. I also saw another girl selling fake Michael Kors and Coach bags. Does Poshmark not police their listings or something? It seems like it's only going to be a matter of time before they get a lawsuit from LV and other designers...


----------



## intrigue

nancyy92 said:


> I'm thinking about selling on Poshmark since I've had very bad experiences selling on ebay due to rude buyers but I'm hesitant after checking the site out. It seems like there's a lot of sellers on the site that blatantly advertise their products as "not genuine" or "replicas." I saw this girl selling fake Louboutins and I don't know if she's still selling but she basically posted up a picture of 20 different styles of Louboutins and sold them for $200 a pair new and there were a bunch of people attempting to buy from her. I also saw another girl selling fake Michael Kors and Coach bags. Does Poshmark not police their listings or something? It seems like it's only going to be a matter of time before they get a lawsuit from LV and other designers...




If you're selling LV or other designer brands, I've had luck on shop-hers; sellers send items to shop-hers directly and they authenticate the items before shipping on to the buyer. I've also found that threadflip is good. They monitor fake/replica items pretty closely and are quick to respond when an item is reported. They're also pretty quick to deactivate user accts if a user sells fakes or is participating in some type of fraudulent activity. This is based on my personal experience.


----------



## Lindsay2367

nancyy92 said:


> I'm thinking about selling on Poshmark since I've had very bad experiences selling on ebay due to rude buyers but I'm hesitant after checking the site out. It seems like there's a lot of sellers on the site that blatantly advertise their products as "not genuine" or "replicas." I saw this girl selling fake Louboutins and I don't know if she's still selling but she basically posted up a picture of 20 different styles of Louboutins and sold them for $200 a pair new and there were a bunch of people attempting to buy from her. I also saw another girl selling fake Michael Kors and Coach bags. Does Poshmark not police their listings or something? It seems like it's only going to be a matter of time before they get a lawsuit from LV and other designers...



Poshmark rarely removes replica items.  I can't count how many times I have reported with no avail, and also emailed Poshmark directly to let them know about the replica bags.  They usually respond and say they will look into it, but the listings don't get taken down.  I doubt that they will take any serious action regarding the rampant fakes on the site until they get a warning or slapped with a lawsuit from some designer brand.


----------



## yuko93

Is poshmark only available for United States?


----------



## tawnycat

I have had nothing but problems on PM..It seems to me there are many more scammers over there than eBay but maybe that is just my experience. I have had about five purchases only one was described accurately. 

I'm actually in the process right now of returning a LV box that I purchased for my speedy 35. I paid $54 for this box that was said to be in perfect "new" condition. I received  the box and all four corners were split. The box would not close properly at all. Not only that but the seller was to send me the matching bow which she did not. I contacted  PM immediately and after several days and  emailing them picture after picture of everything including the packing and label they finally decide to refund me. 

I see so many fakes on there its sickening. I have reported as well and nothing gets done about it. Combine that with the fact that everyone wants to take transaction off PM to Pay Pal or trade. UGH!


----------



## tawnycat

Here are pictures...


----------



## deltalady

Some PM buyers are really bold with their low ball offers.  I have a Gucci bag listed and a buyer seriously offered me 55% off my asking price. The nerve of some folks! I countered with 10% off my asking price and never heard from her again.


----------



## Binx8106

I've been using Poshmark for a while for both buying and selling low priced items and never had any problems. Well a couple of days ago I bought a coach bag that was supposed to be in "perfect condition". I just received it today and all four of the corners are worn down and they are small stains on the bottom/back of the bag. I already opened a case for a refund but haven't heard back from Poshmark yet. The seller is telling me that the bag I am describing isn't the once she sent and that she is very particular about her bags. Has anyone had a similar issue with the seller claiming that when the sent the item out it wasn't "damaged". I hope PM is quick and efficient about giving refunds.


----------



## kcarmona

deltalady said:


> Some PM buyers are really bold with their low ball offers.  I have a Gucci bag listed and a buyer seriously offered me 55% off my asking price. The nerve of some folks! I countered with 10% off my asking price and never heard from her again.


The lowballers on PM are ridiculous! I had an authentic Tiffany necklace for sale with the box and dustbag for $150. Someone comments asking for a trade. Not only is it against Posh rules but I look at their closet and they have about five t-shirts for sale at around $10 each. What was she expecting to trade with me?!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> The lowballers on PM are ridiculous! I had an authentic Tiffany necklace for sale with the box and dustbag for $150. Someone comments asking for a trade. Not only is it against Posh rules but I look at their closet and they have about five t-shirts for sale at around $10 each. What was she expecting to trade with me?!




Lol! I get that all the time! Trade for a bundle???? $220 Gucci shoes and when I look at their closet and add up all their $5 crap it doesn't equal $100! 

I got bold enough to ask: for what sweetie? Then she responded, for a bundle. Then I asked, would you trade Gucci shoes for a bundle!??? I mean a disrespectful offer deserves a disrespectful response right??? Lol!!


----------



## DiamondGirl1

Pao9 said:


> Lol! I get that all the time! Trade for a bundle???? $220 Gucci shoes and when I look at their closet and add up all their $5 crap it doesn't equal $100!
> 
> I got bold enough to ask: for what sweetie? Then she responded, for a bundle. Then I asked, would you trade Gucci shoes for a bundle!??? I mean a disrespectful offer deserves a disrespectful response right??? Lol!!



It seems there are a lot of younger sellers on there...ie kids.  Just reading some of the postings makes me cringe, but it does seem to be a fairly safe way to sell and buy easily.  Having said that, buyer and seller beware, just like on ebay, bonanza, et al.


----------



## myken

yuko93 said:


> Is poshmark only available for United States?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Pao9

DiamondGirl1 said:


> It seems there are a lot of younger sellers on there...ie kids.  Just reading some of the postings makes me cringe, but it does seem to be a fairly safe way to sell and buy easily.  Having said that, buyer and seller beware, just like on ebay, bonanza, et al.




Yes you are right! Poshmark is not the same anymore! I remember a year ago I was selling stuff non-stop! Now I'm selling more in tradesy and eBay! Too bad I really like posh!


----------



## jclaybo

I'm noticing a lot more scammers on there with stolen pics. One seller refuses to show more pics of the items and when a potential buyer asked for an additional pic he said I'm not posting more pics you can text the number on my profile for more pics. I have been reporting him because he only has one pic for each item and it's all luxury goods that I any educated seller wouldn't buy without additional authentication/additional pics. Now I know for every scammer there's tons more but grrrrrr the nerve of them. I only go on there now as an online flea market basically if I can't find a hard to procure item that eBay and my go to sites don't have then I use PM as last resort but my last sell the buyer tried to hassle a measly $5 out of me and I was like nope price is firm, she eventually brought the item but sheesh I felt like I was asking her to sign a life insurance policy


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I feel like most sellers have abandoned their booths on poshmark. There are several items I've inquired about and the seller never responds. They just list the items and then vanish.


----------



## calflu

I sold more items on Shop Hers than Poshmarks.

So many people there just want to pay by Paypal and want you to give them 50% off. A lot of foot traffic but nothing moves! I read earlier posts saying similar things about Poshmarks and I am close to delete my Poshmarks account! 

And I am not happy with Tradesy's sorting either. I feel Tradesy's search isn't very precise. Shop Hers doesn't have as much foot traffic but somehow most of my items are sold there!



Pao9 said:


> Yes you are right! Poshmark is not the same anymore! I remember a year ago I was selling stuff non-stop! Now I'm selling more in tradesy and eBay! Too bad I really like posh!


----------



## intrigue

calflu said:


> I sold more items on Shop Hers than Poshmarks.
> 
> So many people there just want to pay by Paypal and want you to give them 50% off. A lot of foot traffic but nothing moves! I read earlier posts saying similar things about Poshmarks and I am close to delete my Poshmarks account!
> 
> And I am not happy with Tradesy's sorting either. I feel Tradesy's search isn't very precise. Shop Hers doesn't have as much foot traffic but somehow most of my items are sold there!




I've had a lot of luck on shop-hers as well with higher priced items. Tradesy has been a pretty good platform for me as well; they have a return policy so I think perhaps buyers are more comfortable knowing items can be returned but I've had the most luck on threadflip, they have sporadic promo codes up to 25% off (threadflip doesn't reduce a seller's commission when an item is bought using a promo code) and I've noticed that I sell the most during the days promos are offered by threadflip. Though on a downside, I think a lot of PM users have migrated to Threadflip and I often receive ludicrous offers on listings.


----------



## calflu

Thanks for sharing! I feel Shop Hers and Tradesy are not mentioned a lot on the forum but there are actually good stuff there and easy to work with.

Will look into Threadflip!



intrigue said:


> I've had a lot of luck on shop-hers as well with higher priced items. Tradesy has been a pretty good platform for me as well; they have a return policy so I think perhaps buyers are more comfortable knowing items can be returned but I've had the most luck on threadflip, they have sporadic promo codes up to 25% off (threadflip doesn't reduce a seller's commission when an item is bought using a promo code) and I've noticed that I sell the most during the days promos are offered by threadflip. Though on a downside, I think a lot of PM users have migrated to Threadflip and I often receive ludicrous offers on listings.


----------



## Pao9

intrigue said:


> I've had a lot of luck on shop-hers as well with higher priced items. Tradesy has been a pretty good platform for me as well; they have a return policy so I think perhaps buyers are more comfortable knowing items can be returned but I've had the most luck on threadflip, they have sporadic promo codes up to 25% off (threadflip doesn't reduce a seller's commission when an item is bought using a promo code) and I've noticed that I sell the most during the days promos are offered by threadflip. Though on a downside, I think a lot of PM users have migrated to Threadflip and I often receive ludicrous offers on listings.




I use all those platforms and  I have to say that shop hers has worked out great and so did thread flip. The issue I have with both is the high percentage and added Paypal fees for thread flip and the shipping costs. Tradesy beats any other site including eBay when it comes to commissions specially now that they can deposit directly to your bank account! I think it's good to have options!


----------



## calflu

Does thread flip charge 20% and another 3% to PayPal?


I noticed thread flip have a lot of way over priced Chanel items!!! $3500 for brand new Chanel boy WOC or over $800 for a pretty beat up Chanel wallet! 

I just sold an item earlier on Tradesy last month and had to pay 3% PayPal fee! Is the bank account deposit the new thing? 





Pao9 said:


> I use all those platforms and  I have to say that shop hers has worked out great and so did thread flip. The issue I have with both is the high percentage and added Paypal fees for thread flip and the shipping costs. Tradesy beats any other site including eBay when it comes to commissions specially now that they can deposit directly to your bank account! I think it's good to have options!


----------



## Pao9

calflu said:


> Does thread flip charge 20% and another 3% to PayPal?
> 
> 
> I noticed thread flip have a lot of way over priced Chanel items!!! $3500 for brand new Chanel boy WOC or over $800 for a pretty beat up Chanel wallet!
> 
> I just sold an item earlier on Tradesy last month and had to pay 3% PayPal fee! Is the bank account deposit the new thing?




Yes unfortunately with threadflip you have to transfer to paypal. With tradesy it's q brand new thing that you can deposit straight to your bank account, which is great cause I never transferred to Paypal yet!


----------



## carriehiller

calflu said:


> Does thread flip charge 20% and another 3% to PayPal?
> 
> 
> I noticed thread flip have a lot of way over priced Chanel items!!! $3500 for brand new Chanel boy WOC or over $800 for a pretty beat up Chanel wallet!
> 
> I just sold an item earlier on Tradesy last month and had to pay 3% PayPal fee! Is the bank account deposit the new thing?


Threadflip covers all fees associated with Paypal - sellers do not have to pay these fees.


----------



## Pao9

carriehiller said:


> Threadflip covers all fees associated with Paypal - sellers do not have to pay these fees.




Oh really?? Thats great news! I saw paypal and thought that as soon as it was deposited they would charge the fees! Thanks for the info!


----------



## atlcoach

Pao9 said:


> Yes unfortunately with threadflip you have to transfer to paypal. With tradesy it's q brand new thing that you can deposit straight to your bank account, which is great cause I never transferred to Paypal yet!




Have you transferred to your bank account yet on Tradesy? I'm getting the same 2.9% transfer fee message whether I choose PayPal, bank account or debit card.


----------



## Pao9

atlcoach said:


> Have you transferred to your bank account yet on Tradesy? I'm getting the same 2.9% transfer fee message whether I choose PayPal, bank account or debit card.




Really? No I have not! Did you try to contact them? I will try and see what they say!


----------



## atlcoach

Pao9 said:


> Really? No I have not! Did you try to contact them? I will try and see what they say!




No, it says it's a secure transaction fee. I didn't actually transfer the funds yet, but it did give me a reduced amount that would be deposited when I clicked on the bank deposit option.


----------



## NANI1972

atlcoach said:


> Have you transferred to your bank account yet on Tradesy? I'm getting the same 2.9% transfer fee message whether I choose PayPal, bank account or debit card.


Correct they still charge the fee no matter which option you choose.


----------



## mkcxx

Is it safe to make a purchase on Poshmark? I'm interested but I've read so many bad reviews


----------



## cyanidestyling

It's safe because Posh keeps your money until you've confirmed that the item is in your hands.


----------



## RTA

When using Tradesy, Shop Hers or other sites to sell the same item, do you list the item for the same price?  How do sellers handle this?


----------



## atlcoach

RTA said:


> When using Tradesy, Shop Hers or other sites to sell the same item, do you list the item for the same price?  How do sellers handle this?




I usually vary my price based on the commission the site charges.


----------



## barskin

I just started using Vinted and Poshmark. I am selling on PM, but I get a zillion messages along the lines of "zippydee20 is now following you."


My question: why does everyone call everyone else "hun" on these sites. It seems almost universal. "[item listed at $150] will you take 75, hun?"


----------



## barskin

Okay, I'm officially sick of Poshmark. I'm moving my stuff to eBay, where they don't bombard you with requests like "can you show me the inside, hun?" and "can she show me it on your shoulder, hun?'


----------



## ThisVNchick

barskin said:


> Okay, I'm officially sick of Poshmark. I'm moving my stuff to eBay, where they don't bombard you with requests like "can you show me the inside, hun?" and "can she show me it on your shoulder, hun?'




LOL I've noticed this as well. I think PM is suppose to be more of an active community sort of deal. There are lots of "clique-ish" ladies on there. I've noticed that if you make a mistake, they all tag their friends and they all bombard your listings with unnecessary comments, very high school play yard. 

I list my more expensive designer items on eBay because they move faster (larger pool of high paying clients). On PM, I feel like everyone is looking for the biggest darn bargain (aka lowballing is prevalent) so I list my 20/30/40 something dollar items on there, things I can basically do without that has really no value. I haven't been selling on PM for very long but I am able to get rid of my old clothes quick and making some extra cash on the side!


----------



## kcarmona

I've had pretty good luck on Tradesy overall, but has anyone noticed more Poshmark-like buyers on there? In the last two days I've had 2 $50 offers on expensive designer goods and someone asking for a bunch of "modeling pics" &#128530;


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> I've had pretty good luck on Tradesy overall, but has anyone noticed more Poshmark-like buyers on there? In the last two days I've had 2 $50 offers on expensive designer goods and someone asking for a bunch of "modeling pics" &#128530;




I think what is happening is the same people are looking for good stuff on tradesy since posh is very low on good stuff! They took too long to implement the offer capability. 

I think posh has turned into a joke. I rarely get someone with a serious question or offer.


----------



## calflu

Wow.....unbelievable 



kcarmona said:


> I've had pretty good luck on Tradesy overall, but has anyone noticed more Poshmark-like buyers on there? In the last two days I've had 2 $50 offers on expensive designer goods and someone asking for a bunch of "modeling pics" &#128530;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I got a request to sell 2 jackets priced at 175'sh for $180!  Ha!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

People don't just want things cheap on Posh, they want them in perfect condition too! I've had buyers cancel or back out of transactions because they didn't see the description that an item has some wear. Why would I list a $300 sweater at $30 unless it had some wear? None of my items are gross mind you, but come on.


----------



## atlcoach

Pao9 said:


> I think what is happening is the same people are looking for good stuff on tradesy since posh is very low on good stuff! They took too long to implement the offer capability.
> 
> I think posh has turned into a joke. I rarely get someone with a serious question or offer.




Agree!! I get offers for half of my listing price all the time. It really is a joke.


----------



## Belen.E

So far, I love PM as a buyer! Sometimes I'll ask if the price is firm, but for the most part I only want to know the length and condition (things that should be in the listing IMO). 

If everything seems good, I'm ready to buy!

I don't buy from posh "shops" though, I prefer to buy from someone who's selling something from their closet.


----------



## barskin

kcarmona said:


> I've had pretty good luck on Tradesy overall, but has anyone noticed more Poshmark-like buyers on there? In the last two days I've had 2 $50 offers on expensive designer goods and someone asking for a bunch of "modeling pics" &#128530;


But, did they call you, "hun," the true mark of the Poshmark buyer. "Would you take $75 for that Mulberry Alexa? I can pay you right now, hun."


----------



## kcarmona

barskin said:


> But, did they call you, "hun," the true mark of the Poshmark buyer. "Would you take $75 for that Mulberry Alexa? I can pay you right now, hun."




LOLLLL so true. I've found that the only items that actually sell on there are under $100.


----------



## restricter

Posh finally introduced an offer button!  Heaven only knows if offers are binding but at least the whole world doesn't have to see a $3 offer for a $300 item.


----------



## eurasiangirl

restricter said:


> Posh finally introduced an offer button!  Heaven only knows if offers are binding but at least the whole world doesn't have to see a $3 offer for a $300 item.



Offers are binding  I like that feature too, and you can go back and forth until an offer is taken (from either party) or it's dropped after 24 hours.


----------



## eurasiangirl

I've been totally MIA from Poshmark for a few months&#8230;selling more stuff on Tradesy, Shop-Hers and FB bidding groups...but the past 2 days I put some things up for sale (mainly gently used Lululemon items) that haven't been selling as quickly as I'd like in the various FB Lululemon bidding groups and I've already sold 5 things in the past 24 hours&#8230;but granted the highest priced thing was like $55. The most expensive thing I've sold via PM is a pair of Tory Burch riding boots for ~$250&#8230;but anything higher than that I would definitely use Tradesy...or Shop-Hers if its really expensive&#8230;.


----------



## travelluver

barskin said:


> But, did they call you, "hun," the true mark of the Poshmark buyer. "Would you take $75 for that Mulberry Alexa? I can pay you right now, hun."



Very funny - and very true!  The sellers call me (as a prospective buyer) "hun" all the time -"you gave my item a like - interested, "hun"?"
I've bought a few inexpensive items from very nice sellers but as I mentioned on the tradesy thread, don't know how confident I would feel buying high end items.  I do know there are so legit sellers but I don't know if I'm willing to gamble on some others.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I've gotten  some ridiculous deals on Posh but there are a lot of counterfeit items on there. You really have to be careful. I try not to haggle too much because the sellers get nailed with fees. You have to feel bad for the sellers that get bombarded with low-ballers and time-wasters.


----------



## aliwishesbear

i just became a posher!  and selling's been fun.  i try to be as honest a possible with my buyers and i had hoped all poshers were the same way.  

but one thing i dont understand (and kind of annoys me because i feel like sellers are ripping pple off) is this zara plaid scarf that i keep seeing on posh.  everyone's inflated the price to 50+ and listed that they paid more or there's a $0 in what they paid.  now i understand that places across the country may have different prices.  but this scarf is on zara's website for $30 bucks and is still available....why would i buy it on poshmark????

and what was even  more ridiculous was a seller cutting the scarf in half and selling each half for 30 bucks touting how much better it was.  i don't get it!!! are buyers on posh that gullible?

i just really wanna warn pple not to buy it!  get it from zara!!!  im sorry if i sound rude, but it just annoys me to no end!!


----------



## Brinasmom99

I have bought and sold on posh but like the other poster said there r a TON of fakes and they really don't seem to care that they r on there either. I've also noticed people marking things up to INSANE amounts bc of the fees!


----------



## VintageGlamour

Brinasmom99 said:


> I have bought and sold on posh but like the other poster said there r a TON of fakes and they really don't seem to care that they r on there either. I've also noticed people marking things up to INSANE amounts bc of the fees!



What gets me is when they want an insane amount of money for used clothing. There was a USED, but pretty silk BCBG blouse that the seller has been trying to sell for over a year. She wants 70 dollars. I did a cursory search of used bcbg silk blouses and they are going for 20-40 so I offered her within that range...she wouldn't budge. Oh well, she will be looking at it in her closet for another year or two instead of money in the bank.


----------



## ToriChan

Just started using Posh, sold a NWT Bleeker Coach for 90, which I was happy with since I haven't had any bites on ebay for 70 with free shipping. I actually sold the bag in 12 hours since it was listed! The 20% isn't so bad, considering eBay is getting worse to sell on, and mind you I'm a power seller on eBay so I know how their fee process works. 

So far i've been also getting the do you trade question- which is kind of annoying, especially I have NWT items and they want to trade used clothing. 

So we shall see if I like it more in a week!


----------



## Belen.E

Ugh just had my first bad Poshmark experience. 

The seller wrote a huge rant about my rating...I accepted the package and gave 4 stars. In the note I said, "I just wish the loose threads and pull on the scarf were mentioned." (I can probably work them back in myself). 

I don't expect perfection from USED items. But don't get furious because I dinged you a star for something not mentioned! Time to log off woman!


----------



## Britexmom

I just received a fake coach purse from a poshmark seller, I put in a claim immediately to return and be refunded. Does PM always accept the refunds or is there a chance I will be stuck with the fake and end up having to do a chargeback. 
I have never been scammed before and I am just gutted that people do this and likely never give a thought to the person being scammed.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Britexmom said:


> I just received a fake coach purse from a poshmark seller, I put in a claim immediately to return and be refunded. Does PM always accept the refunds or is there a chance I will be stuck with the fake and end up having to do a chargeback.
> I have never been scammed before and I am just gutted that people do this and likely never give a thought to the person being scammed.




Their customer service is actually excellent!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Britexmom said:


> I just received a fake coach purse from a poshmark seller, I put in a claim immediately to return and be refunded. Does PM always accept the refunds or is there a chance I will be stuck with the fake and end up having to do a chargeback.
> I have never been scammed before and I am just gutted that people do this and likely never give a thought to the person being scammed.



I believe they make you take pictures of the item and they evaluate the case based on that. I am not sure if they have authenticators on site or not, but they do use 3rd party authentication companies to confirm high end purchases (LV, Chanel, etc...).


----------



## Britexmom

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe they make you take pictures of the item and they evaluate the case based on that. I am not sure if they have authenticators on site or not, but they do use 3rd party authentication companies to confirm high end purchases (LV, Chanel, etc...).



I added pictures when I made the claim...i have a "case review" status right now so I guess I just need to be patient . Thanks for your response.


----------



## applecidered

I just started using a trio combination of Threadflip, Tradesy, and Vinted. Hopefully I can get rid of stuff haha, and I'm being realistic with my prices (although I do see some oddly overpriced items! For used!)

I tried to use Poshmark but it seems to be device only (as in, I can't use my laptop to sell)? Has anyone used Poshmark with their computer? I have all my images on there and it would be much easier to copy/paste descriptions.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I'm amazed by how overpriced some things are on posh. There's second hand UO clothes selling for more than they do at the shop! I've seen the high street mark up with Topshop items that get bought immediately and resold on ebay but didn't expect UO to have a mark up for USED clothes. I'm selling designer denim for less than a lot of these items because I know that after being worn several times items lose value. I guess that's why things sit on posh for so long!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

applecidered said:


> I just started using a trio combination of Threadflip, Tradesy, and Vinted. Hopefully I can get rid of stuff haha, and I'm being realistic with my prices (although I do see some oddly overpriced items! For used!)
> 
> I tried to use Poshmark but it seems to be device only (as in, I can't use my laptop to sell)? Has anyone used Poshmark with their computer? I have all my images on there and it would be much easier to copy/paste descriptions.



yes, you can only add and edit items on the mobile app. It's annoying but what are you gonna do.


----------



## elisian

I bought some amazing stuff on Posh but, yeah, there are a lot of gullible people and a lot of "community" BS of people congratulating each other for being "Host Pick" x10 or something. Hello, if your bag takes a year to sell that's failure, not success...

A great experience but it took way, way too long to find good stuff among the overpriced cheap crap. I'm so afraid of being scammed that it makes me hesitate to take any Posher's claims seriously...

For buying (not so much for selling) I love ThredUp though. You can get some great designer pieces for pretty amazing prices. They even have an extensive handbags section. And RETURNS! No-nonsense, no-questions, you-pay-shipping corporate returns! ... heaven.


----------



## nova_girl

I've deleted all of the listings in my closet (but kept the sold items so people know I was active at one time) because I just got sick of all the stupid questions, low balls, time wasters and people calling me hun. I do still like going there for things like LV/Chanel/Hermes boxes and dust bags but I can't see myself buying anything other than things like that there.


----------



## tke06

nova_girl said:


> I've deleted all of the listings in my closet (but kept the sold items so people know I was active at one time) because I just got sick of all the stupid questions, low balls, time wasters and people calling me hun. I do still like going there for things like LV/Chanel/Hermes boxes and dust bags but I can't see myself buying anything other than things like that there.


 

I about died when I read the part about people calling you hun.  What is with that???


----------



## nova_girl

tke06 said:


> I about died when I read the part about people calling you hun.  What is with that???




I have no idea but it's really annoying!


----------



## MahoganyQT

nova_girl said:


> I have no idea but it's really annoying!




Let's not forget doll!


----------



## atlcoach

MahoganyQT said:


> Let's not forget doll!




"Doll" makes me cringe! I am tempted not to answer when someone calls me that.


----------



## nova_girl

MahoganyQT said:


> Let's not forget doll!




Lol I forgot about doll. That's just as annoying!


----------



## karylicious

I am unable to find the app.. It is normal?


----------



## elisian

It's an iOS app - called "Poshmark". you can also check it out @ poshmark.com but you can only buy on computer, not sell - for ???? reasons


----------



## karylicious

elisian said:


> It's an iOS app - called "Poshmark". you can also check it out @ poshmark.com but you can only buy on computer, not sell - for ???? reasons




Thanks! I cant get it here in Canada though...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nova_girl said:


> I've deleted all of the listings in my closet (but kept the sold items so people know I was active at one time) because I just got sick of all the stupid questions, low balls, time wasters and people calling me hun. I do still like going there for things like LV/Chanel/Hermes boxes and dust bags but I can't see myself buying anything other than things like that there.


 
I can relate, it is quite annoying! I just found you on there and followed you just in case you decide to come back.


----------



## nova_girl

HermesNewbie said:


> I can relate, it is quite annoying! I just found you on there and followed you just in case you decide to come back.




I just saw that and I'm following you too! I'm going to be posting some stuff (nothing of high value) on eBay later this month and if they don't sell there I'll most likely try selling them on Poshmark.


----------



## travelluver

nova_girl said:


> Lol I forgot about doll. That's just as annoying!



Yes, I so agree with the hun and doll comments!  Sometimes when I see that, I just want to run from the seller.  I've bought some lower end items, and like nova_girl, Chanel boxes and dust bags.  I am very leery though, about buying high end from them, though it looks like there are some legit sellers.  I was watching a pair of CL that sold for $200 - I was interested but there was no box or dust bag and the seller said she got them from a friend and had them authenticated at Saks and NM - I once got burned on ebay with a pair of CL's (this was before they started taking things back) and couldn't return because the seller never actually said they were authentic - I'm very careful now with buying CL on the secondary market and only buy if I have the same style that I have purchased retail.


----------



## NANI1972

travelluver said:


> Yes, I so agree with the hun and doll comments!  Sometimes when I see that, I just want to run from the seller.  I've bought some lower end items, and like nova_girl, Chanel boxes and dust bags.  I am very leery though, about buying high end from them, though it looks like there are some legit sellers.  I was watching a pair of CL that sold for $200 - I was interested but there was no box or dust bag and the seller said she got them from a friend and had them authenticated at Saks and NM - *I once got burned on ebay with a pair of CL's (this was before they started taking things back) and couldn't return because the seller never actually said they were authentic* - I'm very careful now with buying CL on the secondary market and only buy if I have the same style that I have purchased retail.



Did the seller or eBay tell you that you could not return? You could have absolutely returned the CL if they were not authentic, it's illegal to sell fakes, doesn't matter whether the seller said they are or are not authentic you could have forced a return.

Keep in mind you can always have the shoes authenticated before you purchase them her on the CL forum.


----------



## BeenBurned

travelluver said:


> I once got burned on ebay with a pair of CL's (this was before they started taking things back) and* couldn't return because the seller never actually said they were authentic *- I'm very careful now with buying CL on the secondary market and only buy if I have the same style that I have purchased retail.





NANI1972 said:


> Did the seller or eBay tell you that you could not return? You could have absolutely returned the CL if they were not authentic, it's illegal to sell fakes, doesn't matter whether the seller said they are or are not authentic you could have forced a return.
> 
> Keep in mind you can always have the shoes authenticated before you purchase them her on the CL forum.


It doesn't matter whether the seller says something is authentic or not. The law requires that any item with a brand name or logo be authentic. Even if the seller admits an item is fake (or inspired, knockoff, faux, replica or any other synonym or euphemism for counterfeit), it's still not legal to sell it.


----------



## ToriChan

Sold a purse last week on Posh-
women got it yesterday saying it was "the wrong size" - I gave measurements from the beginning so I don't know why she feels it was misrepresented. Posh denied her request and I got my money an hour after she filed the claim. (YAY!)

Now, she rated me one star saying in the feedback it was dragged in the mud, it was dirty and unusable and what not- why didn't she say this before? 

Now i've reported her to posh, I hope they remove her feedback as clearly she is abusing the system to try out items to see if she likes them in person.


----------



## gnourtmat

I mainly use it for boxes and dust bags. I have posted a few things on there. The fees are outrageous and I get the most low balling offers it's ridiculous. 

Oh another thing I hate is "Trade?"

I cringe when I see fakes. I've reported a few but they're still there. I'm such a troll. lol


----------



## elisian

gnourtmat said:


> I mainly use it for boxes and dust bags. I have posted a few things on there. The fees are outrageous and I get the most low balling offers it's ridiculous.
> 
> Oh another thing I hate is "Trade?"
> 
> I cringe when I see fakes. I've reported a few but they're still there. I'm such a troll. lol




I bought fake CLs on Posh. They were very subtlely described not as replicas but as "mirrors," which is a Posh code word. Luckily I figured this out before they were shipped and asked the seller to cancel the order -- she did rather than have me report her. So it turned out okay. But there are a LOT of fakes, I don't think it's really an enforced policy.

Posh is just not a professional place for shopping like eBay. There's a lot more chattiness and community stuff. Which I'm usually okay with, but when it's like teenagers admiring Zara and quibbling over $5, there's a lot of crap to wade through for any actual shopping!


----------



## nova_girl

gnourtmat said:


> I mainly use it for boxes and dust bags. I have posted a few things on there. The fees are outrageous and I get the most low balling offers it's ridiculous.
> 
> Oh another thing I hate is "Trade?"
> 
> I cringe when I see fakes. I've reported a few but they're still there. I'm such a troll. lol



What I hate even more is when they just say 'trade' and don't even bother with a question mark lol


----------



## travelluver

NANI1972 said:


> Did the seller or eBay tell you that you could not return? You could have absolutely returned the CL if they were not authentic, it's illegal to sell fakes, doesn't matter whether the seller said they are or are not authentic you could have forced a return.
> 
> Keep in mind you can always have the shoes authenticated before you purchase them her on the CL forum.



The seller said that I could not return because she never actually said they were authentic.  I believed her, it was the very first thing I bought on ebay.  She was very smug about it, I think that is what really made me angry.  She just turned around and said to sell them again!


----------



## travelluver

BeenBurned said:


> It doesn't matter whether the seller says something is authentic or not. The law requires that any item with a brand name or logo be authentic. Even if the seller admits an item is fake (or inspired, knockoff, faux, replica or any other synonym or euphemism for counterfeit), it's still not legal to sell it.



It's been a few years now, but it still makes me angry - mostly because as I mentioned she was so smug about the entire sale.


----------



## travelluver

I did a little digging through my files and this is what the seller said when I called her out on the shoes being fake -

Hi--I  am sorry you are bummed. I am confused because I was clear in my  description that I had no guarantees of authenticity. I was trying to be  clear about that in my description because I also was not sure. I did  not study them as closely as you. I also was sure to list them as "CL"  rather than Christian Loubs because I didn't want to post something that  I wasn't 100% positive about. My description for the listing is below.

"These  were given to me as a gift and are beautiful shoes. I do not have a  receipt or know where they were purchased therefore can not offer any  authenticity guarantees."

Sorry;(

She also said in her description that the look of the shoes matched other pairs that she had in her closet.  She went on to say that she was done with ebay-ing - though she's still on the site three years later!  She ended up refunding me $50, my out of pocket ended up being $150.00 - lesson learned!
wish it wasn't too late to report her!

SORRY TO BE OFF TOPIC A BIT -


----------



## gnourtmat

elisian said:


> I bought fake CLs on Posh. They were very subtlely described not as replicas but as "mirrors," which is a Posh code word. Luckily I figured this out before they were shipped and asked the seller to cancel the order -- she did rather than have me report her. So it turned out okay. But there are a LOT of fakes, I don't think it's really an enforced policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Posh is just not a professional place for shopping like eBay. There's a lot more chattiness and community stuff. Which I'm usually okay with, but when it's like teenagers admiring Zara and quibbling over $5, there's a lot of crap to wade through for any actual shopping!




Oh man! I'm glad you caught that before it was shipped!

I totally agree! There's so much clutter. Already started to see so many listings of the Alexander wang x hm collaboration =\


----------



## gnourtmat

nova_girl said:


> What I hate even more is when they just say 'trade' and don't even bother with a question mark lol




Hun. Trade. How much if we PP. 

=\


----------



## elisian

gnourtmat said:


> Hun. Trade. How much if we PP.
> 
> =\



or, as a buyer, i ask a very legitimate yes/no question like "are there scuffs or nicks on these shoes?" and the answer is -- "I'ts in very good condition like you see in the pictures!" (No, I don't, HUN. You chose to use teensy instagram pictures.)

There's so much waste in general I think sellers assume I'm wasting their time and so it's totally fine to waste mine. After my first two excellent Posh purchasing experiences I'm finding that was an anomaly... ugh


----------



## nova_girl

gnourtmat said:


> Hun. Trade. How much if we PP.
> 
> =\




The list goes on and on lol. It's too bad because I really did like Poshmark when I first joined but somehow it just went downhill really quickly.


----------



## Belen.E

Why do I have almost 600 followers when I have not a single thing for sale in my closet!?

I'm only there for the Jcrew!


----------



## DiamondGirl1

Belen.E said:


> Why do I have almost 600 followers when I have not a single thing for sale in my closet!?
> 
> I'm only there for the Jcrew!



Yes!   I am totally baffled by this as well.  I only go on now and then to look for specific things but I have all these followers.  I don't sell anything or have anything in my closet!
And yes, the Hun word usage makes me crazy.....


----------



## gnourtmat

elisian said:


> or, as a buyer, i ask a very legitimate yes/no question like "are there scuffs or nicks on these shoes?" and the answer is -- "I'ts in very good condition like you see in the pictures!" (No, I don't, HUN. You chose to use teensy instagram pictures.)
> 
> There's so much waste in general I think sellers assume I'm wasting their time and so it's totally fine to waste mine. After my first two excellent Posh purchasing experiences I'm finding that was an anomaly... ugh




i think that's that's the standard size for pictures, well at least on the app. haven't been on PM on the desktop.  and 4 is the max. 

i agree that there's so much waste. PM is a wasteland where fakes, dust bags, boxes and unwanted items go to die. lol



nova_girl said:


> The list goes on and on lol. It's too bad because I really did like Poshmark when I first joined but somehow it just went downhill really quickly.




i'm surprised the amount of people and items that are for sale with their fees high and all. i feel like if i post anything there will always be ten other people with the same exact item for 10 times cheaper.


----------



## elisian

gnourtmat said:


> i think that's that's the standard size for pictures, well at least on the app. haven't been on PM on the desktop.  and 4 is the max.
> 
> i agree that there's so much waste. PM is a wasteland where fakes, dust bags, boxes and unwanted items go to die. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm surprised the amount of people and items that are for sale with their fees high and all. i feel like if i post anything there will always be ten other people with the same exact item for 10 times cheaper.



Yeah, I know it's PM's fault that the pics are fuzzy - I'm not judging anyone for that. But that's why I'm asking for confirmation with words, on the record! It's really shady when someone's not willing to say "x scuffs, x stains" or puts up photos only from certain angles. Ebay sellers know better, PM does not.



SO MUCH CRAP. But then I bought $600 suede boots new for $20! so I really don't want to leave it entirely...


----------



## Deimante

I have a wardrobe in poshmark, but lately I have started using http://www.vinted.com/ and it's really nice too, I easily find a lot of clothes I like, you should check it out


----------



## elisian

Deimante said:


> I have a wardrobe in poshmark, but lately I have started using http://www.vinted.com/ and it's really nice too, I easily find a lot of clothes I like, you should check it out



I was harassed by a fake Chanel seller on Vinted over private messages. It was unpleasant. =/

I might give them another look but I value the no-message platform on Posh - it does mean ppl are generally more polite.


----------



## gnourtmat

elisian said:


> Yeah, I know it's PM's fault that the pics are fuzzy - I'm not judging anyone for that. But that's why I'm asking for confirmation with words, on the record! It's really shady when someone's not willing to say "x scuffs, x stains" or puts up photos only from certain angles. Ebay sellers know better, PM does not.
> 
> 
> 
> SO MUCH CRAP. But then I bought $600 suede boots new for $20! so I really don't want to leave it entirely...



i haven't had any luck on sales on PM but i have on tradesy ... and you get EIGHT whole photos lol


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I need to vent! 

This has been a bad week for me on PoshMark.  First, I've gotten several low-ball offers and requests for trades. The icing on the cake was when I got a bad rating this morning on a sale I made earlier this week. It was a NWT designer item originally priced at $785, the buyer purchased it for $50. It had a minor flaw which was disclosed in the description and clearly shown in the photos. She bought it on Tuesday and I dropped it off at the PO the same day (even though it was a postal holiday). It was packaged nicely and securely and I contacted her when I shipped the item.

Last night she accepted the item and "liked" it on my listing, but for some reason this morning left me 3 stars and commented, "Could improve".

Other than hand-delivering the item or giving it to her for free, I'm not sure what I could have improved upon.  I sent her a message a few minutes ago; hopefully she'll respond as I'm really curious to hear what she was unhappy about!


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Sometimes there's no pleasing people!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tlcsuccess said:


> Sometimes there's no pleasing people!


 
So true!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just heard from my buyer... she was upset because the dress didn't fit her as well as it fit my mannequin. I have no words...

She did offer to change the rating she gave me but I don't think she can change it.


----------



## Toby93

HermesNewbie said:


> *Just heard from my buyer... she was upset because the dress didn't fit her as well as it fit my mannequin*. I have no words...
> 
> She did offer to change the rating she gave me but I don't think she can change it.



Um....what????


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Final update: my buyer changed my rating!


----------



## Belen.E

Good week for buying on PM!

Bought a gorgeous Jcrew skirt for 80%+ off due to pin holes in the waist from the dry cleaners. I was willing to take the risk due to a thread about wetting fabric to shift threads. And it was a success! Not even 5 minutes of my time! 

Now I'm stalking my next conquest. It'll be perfect for Christmas.


----------



## Belen.E

The only downside is how many packages I keep getting! The other day the mail woman dropped a clear postal bin full to the brim at my doorstep. 

I try to hide what I can but of course they always come on Wednesday when I work late!


----------



## VintageGlamour

After reading this thread along with my own personal experiences on PM, I think I will only be listing things that are $50 and under. It seems like the more expensive items just sit and sit with no buyers.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

A lot of buyers have been requesting that I lower my prices so that they can get free/reduce shipping rates via PM's shipping promotions. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## kcarmona

HermesNewbie said:


> A lot of buyers have been requesting that I lower my prices so that they can get free/reduce shipping rates via PM's shipping promotions. Is anyone else experiencing this?




I had a pretty annoying experience with a buyer recently. I was selling a MBMJ bag for a REALLY good price. She still wanted lower (As per usual on Posh), so I finally accommodated. I mean, this girl was gonna get a steal. 

Then she asked to make the price high again and then re-lower it for the free shipping. I did it, but it didn't work. I think you can only lower it once a week or something to be eligible for the free shipping. 

Anyways, she kept asking me to lower it on specific days and times for the free shipping, it was crazy! And then of course (As per usual on Posh again) when the free shipping didn't kick in I never heard from her again. 

Ugh. So tired of Posh lol.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kcarmona said:


> I had a pretty annoying experience with a buyer recently. I was selling a MBMJ bag for a REALLY good price. She still wanted lower (As per usual on Posh), so I finally accommodated. I mean, this girl was gonna get a steal.
> 
> Then she asked to make the price high again and then re-lower it for the free shipping. I did it, but it didn't work. I think you can only lower it once a week or something to be eligible for the free shipping.
> 
> Anyways, she kept asking me to lower it on specific days and times for the free shipping, it was crazy! And then of course (As per usual on Posh again) when the free shipping didn't kick in I never heard from her again.
> 
> Ugh. So tired of Posh lol.


 
Wow, that does sound quite annoying!

I am really getting fed up with all the low-ball offers. I've been ignoring most offers but I will counter if the original offer isn't insulting. I had to block one girl because she wouldn't make an official offer, she kept making insultingly low offers via messages. She seemed to be a new member so I chalked it up to inexperience, but I decided to block her because she was so obnoxious.

Another person contacted me via eBay to make an offer on an item I have listed on PM! I have nothing listed on eBay so I was dumbfounded as to why she didn't just message me on PM and/or make an offer there. She made a low-ball offer, I countered at $5 more than her offer, and she rejected it. ullhair:


----------



## kcarmona

HermesNewbie said:


> Wow, that does sound quite annoying!
> 
> I am really getting fed up with all the low-ball offers. I've been ignoring most offers but I will counter if the original offer isn't insulting. I had to block one girl because she wouldn't make an official offer, she kept making insultingly low offers via messages. She seemed to be a new member so chalked it up to inexperience, but I decided to block her because she was so obnoxious.
> 
> Another person contacted me via eBay to make an offer on an item I have listed on PM! I have nothing listed on eBay so I was dumbfounded as to why she didn't just message me on PM and/or make an offer there. She made a low-ball offer, I countered at $5 more than her offer, and she rejected it. ullhair:




Hahah it amazes me how ballsy they are! They probably thought you'd give a better deal through eBay since they're fees are somewhat lower than Posh. I always get asked "what's your lowest directly through Paypal" or "is this listed anywhere else?"


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kcarmona said:


> Hahah it amazes me how ballsy they are! They probably thought you'd give a better deal through eBay since they're fees are somewhat lower than Posh. I always get asked "what's your lowest directly through Paypal" or "is this listed anywhere else?"


 
Ok, that makes sense - I didn't even think of that! I just directed her back to PM and told her to make an offer there. I guess she wasn't happy about that, lol!


----------



## gnourtmat

HermesNewbie said:


> Just heard from my buyer... she was upset because the dress didn't fit her as well as it fit my mannequin. I have no words...
> 
> She did offer to change the rating she gave me but I don't think she can change it.




Did she really just compare herself to a mannequin &#128530;&#128530;&#128530;


----------



## GirlieShoppe

gnourtmat said:


> Did she really just compare herself to a mannequin &#128530;&#128530;&#128530;


 
Lol, yes! I explained that I used the mannequin for display only, not to show the fit. I also explained that mannequin figures are usually not proportionate to human bodies so that is not the best way to determine how clothing will fit on her. I provided both the US & European sizes thinking I was covering my bases. I feel really bad that she didn't like the fit. Hopefully she can make it work somehow or resell it. She got an amazing deal... she probably could turn around and sell it for a profit.


----------



## ganthet

HermesNewbie said:


> Just heard from my buyer... she was upset because the dress didn't fit her as well as it fit my mannequin. I have no words...
> 
> She did offer to change the rating she gave me but I don't think she can change it.



Now that's just absurd. Unless the mannequin and her have the exact same measurements, of course it wouldn't fit the same.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Exactly!

I think I am about done with PM. I've gotten more low-ball offers plus I had someone question my pricing on an item yesterday. I will keep my items up until the end of the year and then I am done.


----------



## chambersb

Low ball offers drive me nuts.  I'm just like...if you think it's too much don't buy it.


I recently had someone ask me to bundle a couple things which I have no problem doing and I even knocked a few dollars off.  She didn't even buy it.  Wtf.


----------



## Belen.E

Wow...I only buy on PM right now and was considering selling a few things. Maybe I won't, don't need the headache for $$$.


----------



## elisian

I've had 0 success selling so far. Just bought a Joie sweater (priciest individual item so far) that was horribly pilled and had a giant food stain on a sleeve.  Unacceptable for almost $50. 

I am pretty upset and probably won't buy from PM again. Definitely not the same seller. If it weren't to avoid the headache...


----------



## VintageGlamour

elisian said:


> I've had 0 success selling so far. Just bought a Joie sweater (priciest individual item so far) that was horribly pilled and had a giant food stain on a sleeve.  Unacceptable for almost $50.
> 
> I am pretty upset and probably won't buy from PM again. Definitely not the same seller. If it weren't to avoid the headache...



I have horrible luck with sweaters on PM. They usually have major pilling and are shrunk from them putting the owner putting the sweater in the dryer rather than drying it flat.


----------



## ValentineNicole

PeggyFair said:


> I have horrible luck with sweaters on PM. They usually have major pilling and are shrunk from them putting the owner putting the sweater in the dryer rather than drying it flat.




Me too. I bought a Tse sweater that came shrunk as though it were a crop top and with a big hole in the back.

Glad I didn't splurge on any others. I think sweaters are hard to maintain and thus hard to find preloved.


----------



## elisian

ValentineNicole said:


> Me too. I bought a Tse sweater that came shrunk as though it were a crop top and with a big hole in the back.
> 
> Glad I didn't splurge on any others. I think sweaters are hard to maintain and thus hard to find preloved.



Yeah, I'm PISSED. It takes so long to buy anything on PM too, bc people don't state condition so you have to pull the info out of them... and the search function sucks... and I bought from a "top seller"!  Ugh.

So, this is the end of my PM fangirling. My first experience, in which I bought 3 pairs of designer Italian made boots (retail $400-700 each) for $72, was so amazing that I stayed on... but now I'm so done with all of it.


----------



## VintageGlamour

ValentineNicole said:


> Me too. I bought a Tse sweater that came shrunk as though it were a crop top and with a big hole in the back.
> 
> Glad I didn't splurge on any others. I think sweaters are hard to maintain and thus hard to find preloved.



I have no problems with sweaters on ebay. There's a higher quality of sellers and the stakes are higher for them. PM is turning into an online garage sale.


----------



## Filledoux

i have been a posher for a while, back when they first started. i only buy now. people are just either lowballing or asking to trade. my last purchases were absolutely dissapointing. i got a fake hermes belt which seller passed off as authentic. i also returned a rebecca minkoff MAC that was a fake. &#128542;


----------



## gnourtmat

HermesNewbie said:


> Lol, yes! I explained that I used the mannequin for display only, not to show the fit. I also explained that mannequin figures are usually not proportionate to human bodies so that is not the best way to determine how clothing will fit on her. I provided both the US & European sizes thinking I was covering my bases. I feel really bad that she didn't like the fit. Hopefully she can make it work somehow or resell it. She got an amazing deal... she probably could turn around and sell it for a profit.



you are far too kind! have you done a return before on PM? how does it work?


----------



## ToriChan

gnourtmat said:


> you are far too kind! have you done a return before on PM? how does it work?


 
Returns are started by the buyers, when the item is not as described. They have a 3 day window of receiving their package to open up a return request. 

*xxx please read our rules.*


----------



## elisian

x



Filledoux said:


> i have been a posher for a while, back when they first started. i only buy now. people are just either lowballing or asking to trade. my last purchases were absolutely dissapointing. i got a fake hermes belt which seller passed off as authentic. i also returned a rebecca minkoff MAC that was a fake. &#55357;&#56862;


 
Wow, two fakes?!? Ugh... I haven't initiated any returns yet; the one disappointing order had three pieces I adored and two I didn't, but could see myself wearing in the future - and they were properly represented, they just didn't look good on, haha. Even the stained pilly sweater is cute enough that I am keeping it. I did leave accurate, not-positive feedback (3 stars) but I would have regretted returning, I think. It's super cute. I am addicted to chunky oversized sweaters.

UPDATE: After whining about my crappy experiences, I ended up placing two more orders today. Whelp. I guess I'm addicted to Posh now... but $55 for a snakeskin-print DVF dress + $43 for amazing Ferragamo boots... I would kick myself if I let those get away.


----------



## ToriChan

x


I've found lowballing to be quite the norm on the site. There's a difference between trying to make a deal for both the buyer and the seller, and the buyer walking away with a steal. Had someone offer 5 dollars on a Vera Bradley purse I'm trying to sell. It's not high fashion, but if I'm already asking 10 I think that's a pretty good deal already!


----------



## elisian

ToriChan said:


> I've found lowballing to be quite the norm on the site. There's a difference between trying to make a deal for both the buyer and the seller, and the buyer walking away with a steal. Had someone offer 5 dollars on a Vera Bradley purse I'm trying to sell. It's not high fashion, but if I'm already asking 10 I think that's a pretty good deal already!




It's just a habit, I think. I'm one of the lowballers sometimes- if I like something but it's definitely beyond my willingness to pay (eg, this anthropologie trench coat listed at $70. I'm willing to pay a lot more than that for a coat, but not for a used coat sight unseen over the Internet). It's not meant to be insulting, just to test the waters. I'd probably accept semi-lowball offers on my listed items


----------



## atlcoach

I can understand trying to get a good deal on used items. It does irritate me when people low ball items that are new with tags. I had a NWT shirt listed that I received as a gift last year, but never wore. It was $100 and I listed it for $25. Someone made an offer of $11, so I thought, well maybe she's willing to meet in the middle at $18, so I countered. She counter offered me $12!! Ugh! I think some people do set prices too high, but it doesn't make much sense to sell anything less than $10. As a seller, you are paying $2.95 commission on anything under $15. If I sell something for $5, it's not worth my time to package and mail it to earn $2.05. I'd rather donate it to charity.


----------



## elisian

atlcoach said:


> I can understand trying to get a good deal on used items. It does irritate me when people low ball items that are new with tags. I had a NWT shirt listed that I received as a gift last year, but never wore. It was $100 and I listed it for $25. Someone made an offer of $11, so I thought, well maybe she's willing to meet in the middle at $18, so I countered. She counter offered me $12!! Ugh! I think some people do set prices too high, but it doesn't make much sense to sell anything less than $10. As a seller, you are paying $2.95 commission on anything under $15. If I sell something for $5, it's not worth my time to package and mail it to earn $2.05. I'd rather donate it to charity.




Ok, now that's just a terrible offer. I'm sorry 

I've been struggling to sell NWT items priced 80% off too. It's idiotic. Hard to get exposure unless you really invest in it. But I've had bad results with less-professional sellers so I'm kind of okay with that, I guess. Hoping my new DVF dress is okay! It was used and I paid about 40% of the lowest sale price I found online - so it'd better be.


----------



## summer2815

I received a lovely shirt today, but it has a stain on the right arm which was not disclosed.  I even asked.

This is my first time buying with Poshmark.  I sent in a few pictures and am waiting to hear back.  I hate things like this.

Anyways, it is a lesson learned.


----------



## elisian

summer2815 said:


> I received a lovely shirt today, but it has a stain on the right arm which was not disclosed.  I even asked.
> 
> This is my first time buying with Poshmark.  I sent in a few pictures and am waiting to hear back.  I hate things like this.
> 
> Anyways, it is a lesson learned.



  

I finally finished my first PM sales experiences. Shockingly to me, it went REALLY well. I sold two pairs of boots (one pair designer, one pair not) to two ladies last week, mailed them out Monday, and they were received today. Both buyers really liked the boots and thanked me for the notes I included, which was so sweet of them... and both of them had made reasonable offers really quickly after they found the items, I think I sent 5 messages tops. Such a relief, I can't even tell you. phew!


----------



## cyanidestyling

http://fashionista.com/2014/12/poshmark-luxury-authentication

Hi all. I thought this was interesting. Posh now has a service that authenticates the item.


----------



## Tebus

cyanidestyling said:


> http://fashionista.com/2014/12/poshmark-luxury-authentication
> 
> Hi all. I thought this was interesting. Posh now has a service that authenticates the item.




Ha ha. What about the bajillion fake coaches on the website? And fake Tiffany? Too little, too late in my opinion.


----------



## VintageGlamour

About the lowball offers, are you ladies finding that the "Make an offer" button they just implemented is helpful in cutting down on the people who make offers in the comments section then run off after you have accepted?


----------



## restricter

PeggyFair said:


> About the lowball offers, are you ladies finding that the "Make an offer" button they just implemented is helpful in cutting down on the people who make offers in the comments section then run off after you have accepted?



Not really, in my experience.  I had someone make an offer and then have no funds to back it up after I accepted.  Posh was less than helpful.

Also, I still get offers in the comments from people claiming they don't see the "offer" button.


----------



## cyanidestyling

Tebus said:


> Ha ha. What about the bajillion fake coaches on the website? And fake Tiffany? Too little, too late in my opinion.




They only do items over $500, so I'm sure fake jewelry will still be circulating :||
PM should have any designer item being posted authenticated before it even goes live on the app.


----------



## calflu

No there is nothing they can do to win me back

But Posh says their annual revenue is over $100m?

Poshmark Hits $100M In Annual Revenue For Its Fashion Resell Biz, Begins Luxury Goods Authentication

http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/04/po...esell-biz-begins-luxury-goods-authentication/


----------



## calflu

Shop Hers has that too and then I started to receive low ball offers!!!






PeggyFair said:


> About the lowball offers, are you ladies finding that the "Make an offer" button they just implemented is helpful in cutting down on the people who make offers in the comments section then run off after you have accepted?


----------



## BeenBurned

cyanidestyling said:


> http://fashionista.com/2014/12/poshmark-luxury-authentication
> 
> Hi all. I thought this was interesting. Posh now has a service that authenticates the item.


I'm not impressed. There are way too many fakes on that site for me to believe they have authenticators and if they do, the authenticators aren't very good at what they do!


----------



## Belen.E

Hmmm, I still wouldn't buy anything designer on Posh! I love it but there are a lot of scammers.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

What happens if USPS doesn't scan a package upon delivery? I sent something early this week and the tracking hasn't updated since I dropped it off at the PO. It definitely should have been delivered by now. USPS can be unreliable when it comes to scanning packages. If I can't prove it was delivered will PM release the payment to me?


----------



## Tsundere

Does reporting listings actually do anything on PM? 
There must be hundreds upon hundreds of them!!!!


----------



## kuriso

I'm freaking out. A package was suppose to have arrived in my mail box today. USPS tracking said it was delivered, priority 2 day today at 4pm. I looked everywhere- behind the bushes, in my mailbox, asked the neighbors. It's not here!!! It's  a chanel wallet!!!!!!! How can this be!? I contacted Poshmark. I hope they can help me with this.


----------



## kuriso

HermesNewbie said:


> What happens if USPS doesn't scan a package upon delivery? I sent something early this week and the tracking hasn't updated since I dropped it off at the PO. It definitely should have been delivered by now. USPS can be unreliable when it comes to scanning packages. If I can't prove it was delivered will PM release the payment to me?




Omg I'm having a problem with USPS too. My tracking says its delivered but I didn't get anything!!!!! How can I prove I didn't get the item?
Sighs.  I hope things work out for you and me...., this Poshmark buying and selling isn't working out so well for me


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kuriso said:


> Omg I'm having a problem with USPS too. My tracking says its delivered but I didn't get anything!!!!! How can I prove I didn't get the item?
> Sighs.  I hope things work out for you and me...., this Poshmark buying and selling isn't working out so well for me


 
I hope it shows up soon! Did you contact your PO or talk to your carrier?


----------



## kuriso

HermesNewbie said:


> I hope it shows up soon! Did you contact your PO or talk to your carrier?




Thanks HermesNewbie. I contacted USPS already because that's what Poshmark uses. I also contacted PO and they said to check everywhere and with my neighbors, which I already did ! The tracking info on my wallet states it was slipped through my mail box but my mailbox is like a tiny slot that drops into my garage...., I don't even think they can slip my chanel wallet in like that! Worried that someone saw my package and stole it. I'm shocked that I didn't have to sign for it....it wasn't a cheap item... And to top things off another chanel bag is on its way. I already warned them that PO needs to ship it with signature confirmation.


----------



## JoieButter

cyanidestyling said:


> http://fashionista.com/2014/12/poshmark-luxury-authentication
> 
> Hi all. I thought this was interesting. Posh now has a service that authenticates the item.




I've sold a few things on PM but never anything high value because I've read horror stories about people buying an iPad and the seller ships a textbook or other craziness. ugh! Or people who said they received a textbook and not what they ordered, etc. 

But I recently sold my Chloe Marcie and was grateful that it went to PM first just to avoid any drama. I was anxious about the whole process but it went smoothly. Thank heavens!


----------



## restricter

kuriso said:


> Thanks HermesNewbie. I contacted USPS already because that's what Poshmark uses. I also contacted PO and they said to check everywhere and with my neighbors, which I already did ! The tracking info on my wallet states it was slipped through my mail box but my mailbox is like a tiny slot that drops into my garage...., I don't even think they can slip my chanel wallet in like that! Worried that someone saw my package and stole it. I'm shocked that I didn't have to sign for it....it wasn't a cheap item... And to top things off another chanel bag is on its way. I already warned them that PO needs to ship it with signature confirmation.



Carriers are doing all sorts of crazy stuff.  I had a package that was marked as delivered at 9:30am, ten minutes after the package was given to the carrier (according to the tracking).  It was nowhere to be found.  It arrived with the rest of the mail at 3pm and I was waiting.  My carrier's excuse?  Too much work to log each item individually.  The post office didn't care when I reported it, either.


----------



## kuriso

restricter said:


> Carriers are doing all sorts of crazy stuff.  I had a package that was marked as delivered at 9:30am, ten minutes after the package was given to the carrier (according to the tracking).  It was nowhere to be found.  It arrived with the rest of the mail at 3pm and I was waiting.  My carrier's excuse?  Too much work to log each item individually.  The post office didn't care when I reported it, either.



Wow...that's just terrible. Thanks for sharing your story. I'll check again today to see if the package arrived.. sighs. it sounds like the carriers are overworked but none the less, their actions are unacceptable.


----------



## Tsundere

It must be bad luck with Poshmark packages! I've had a package out for delivery and my mail came, no package. I had to call the PO who contacted the driver and the truck had to come back to deliver it!!


----------



## travelluver

I've not had bad luck getting my PM pkgs delivered but I had a nightmare with a Chanel bag that I was waiting for delivery on from Japan.  The USPS showed my pkg on the truck for delivery and when I saw that I adjusted my schedule to wait at home for delivery.  Well, it never came and when I went down to the mailbox I had a slip saying they could not deliver - no one home!  The carrier was too lazy to come up!  They wonder why they are in such financial straits!  I had to go the next day and sign for it and pick it up at the p.o.  Part of me really wanted to lodge a complaint but the other part was too afraid because I get a lot of packages and felt maybe the carrier would carry out some sort of vendetta - did you see the recent Fed X delivery man captured on tape stealing a customer's two dogs - crazy!


----------



## neverandever

I've made offers on a few designer wallets recently (nothing lowball, maybe $20 less than the already-jacked-up prices for a used wallet) and every single person said "Will go through PayPal, Posh takes too much."

On one hand, I get their fees are high. On the other hand, I think I lose any protection and any chance of refund if the item is fake (which, let's be real, this is Posh and it feels like everything is fake until proven otherwise!). Does PayPal offer good protection for a fake item? Has anyone had issues getting refunded for one if you went directly though PP? Thanks!


----------



## mainguyen504

kuriso said:


> Wow...that's just terrible. Thanks for sharing your story. I'll check again today to see if the package arrived.. sighs. it sounds like the carriers are overworked but none the less, their actions are unacceptable.



I hope you receive your package. I had a package gone missing from posh and when I asked my mail carrier about it, it just so happen to be the week she was off, but she knew I get packages frequently. I gave her the tracking #, but I doubt she did anything. It wasn't a high priced item and poshmark eventually refunded me, but it was a PITA cause it took forever to get my money back. It took many back and forth emails with posh, so if it really did go missing, stay on them until you get refunded!


----------



## kuriso

mainguyen504 said:


> I hope you receive your package. I had a package gone missing from posh and when I asked my mail carrier about it, it just so happen to be the week she was off, but she knew I get packages frequently. I gave her the tracking #, but I doubt she did anything. It wasn't a high priced item and poshmark eventually refunded me, but it was a PITA cause it took forever to get my money back. It took many back and forth emails with posh, so if it really did go missing, stay on them until you get refunded!




Thanks. It doesn't look so good for me and I think po already released payment to seller. I hope po will refund me. Otherwise I may contact my credit card company but not sure if they'd be able to assist me. Thank you for taking the time in reading my story and giving me advice. It's incredibly helpful.


----------



## mainguyen504

kuriso said:


> Thanks. It doesn't look so good for me and I think po already released payment to seller. I hope po will refund me. Otherwise I may contact my credit card company but not sure if they'd be able to assist me. Thank you for taking the time in reading my story and giving me advice. It's incredibly helpful.


Have you emailed them? If not, do it asap.


----------



## kuriso

mainguyen504 said:


> Have you emailed them? If not, do it asap.




I emailed them multiple times and they insist I contact my carrier and ask my neighbors, which I already did. And then today PO emailed me to rate my purchase! It upset me even more and I emailed them again to let them know that I did not receive my wallet! It's an authentic chanel wallet. I can't believe it wasn't signature confirmation. PO did not respond to my latest email. I'll give it to two more days and if they do not let me know what they can do for me, then I'll contact my credit card company - Amex to let them know of my situation.


----------



## neverandever

kuriso said:


> I emailed them multiple times and they insist I contact my carrier and ask my neighbors, which I already did. And then today PO emailed me to rate my purchase! It upset me even more and I emailed them again to let them know that I did not receive my wallet! It's an authentic chanel wallet. I can't believe it wasn't signature confirmation. PO did not respond to my latest email. I'll give it to two more days and if they do not let me know what they can do for me, then I'll contact my credit card company - Amex to let them know of my situation.




So sorry about your troubles with this! I hope it gets resolved quickly for you. I'm not sure who is less helpful in lost package situations - UPS or USPS. &#128530;

It's always bothered me that Posh never offers or uses signature confirmation on items over a certain dollar amount. I have come home to USPS packages just thrown outside of my apartment door one too many times...if it doesn't fit in the box, they throw it by your door and call it good. Thankfully my neighbors have always been trustworthy, but in the past year I've gotten a few new ones.

I recently bought a couple ~$250 items and paid the sellers an extra few dollars for their trouble of going to the PO and attaching signature confirmation. It's worth a few bucks for my peace of mind that the carriers can't just toss them anywhere now!


----------



## cdtracing

Has anyone shopped this site?  I've been checking it out & see a couple of Selmas I'm interested in but I've never bought from this site.  Legit??  Anyone have any buying experiences they'd like to share?


----------



## Minkette

Depends on the seller. Same as eBay.


----------



## cdtracing

Format is just different.  Doesn't seem to be a way to PM a seller.  I'm not familiar with it.  Just found it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Minkette

cdtracing said:


> Format is just different.  Doesn't seem to be a way to PM a seller.  I'm not familiar with it.  Just found it a couple of weeks ago.


I don't use Poshmark, personally. Heard a variety of stories (good and bad).

Have you tried Bonanza?


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> I don't use Poshmark, personally. Heard a variety of stories (good and bad).
> 
> Have you tried Bonanza?



I haven't bought from Poshmart, just checking it out.  I haven't heard of Bonanza.


----------



## Minkette

cdtracing said:


> I haven't bought from Poshmart, just checking it out.  I haven't heard of Bonanza.


Bonanza is a good place for me to find older Rebecca Minkoff bags. May be a good spot for MK.


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Bonanza is a good place for me to find older Rebecca Minkoff bags. May be a good spot for MK.



Thanks.  I'll give them a look.


----------



## mainguyen504

kuriso said:


> I emailed them multiple times and they insist I contact my carrier and ask my neighbors, which I already did. And then today PO emailed me to rate my purchase! It upset me even more and I emailed them again to let them know that I did not receive my wallet! It's an authentic chanel wallet. I can't believe it wasn't signature confirmation. PO did not respond to my latest email. I'll give it to two more days and if they do not let me know what they can do for me, then I'll contact my credit card company - Amex to let them know of my situation.



I'm sorry, I remember them emailing me back the same thing. I emailed them every other day to tell them that my package has yet to show up. They should really give the buyer an option to have/purchase signature confirmation. I didn't see this on the day you posted and it's been a couple days, have you heard back from them yet?


----------



## kuriso

mainguyen504 said:


> I'm sorry, I remember them emailing me back the same thing. I emailed them every other day to tell them that my package has yet to show up. They should really give the buyer an option to have/purchase signature confirmation. I didn't see this on the day you posted and it's been a couple days, have you heard back from them yet?




Thanks Mai for checking on me. I contacted them yesterday and they said they will cancel my order and refund me. They also mentioned that the seller will get her earnings which I'm happy about because it's not her fault at all. I'm not sure how long the process it'll be to get a refund but I'm happy that I'm getting one. From now on, I won't be buying on PO without asking for signature confirmation. Thank you again for all your advice. Have a wonderful rest of the week


----------



## Tsundere

cdtracing said:


> Has anyone shopped this site?  I've been checking it out & see a couple of Selmas I'm interested in but I've never bought from this site.  Legit??  Anyone have any buying experiences they'd like to share?



They offer protection, and of course replicas are against the rules. If you receive something not as described, they have your back. Just be sure to get it authenticated by a third-party upon arrival, if you're buying luxury goods. 
There are a lot of fakes on there, so read the fine print to be sure the seller hasn't listed it as "inspired". Apparently, to the seller, that makes it okay. Um..no???

As for messaging sellers, you can just comment on the listing to ask for info.


----------



## Tsundere

chanelish said:


> Or take the more secure route and buy luxury on tradesy. I've bought and sold F21, H&M, and designer sunglasses on po, but i just don't trust them on the really high end stuff. Just browsing, you see so many replicas its scary



You got that right! I can spend all day reporting replicas and I never see anything happen to them. It doesn't even look like people care that they're buying them. I'm usually with the boat of "whatever makes you happy" but .. In this case...


----------



## elsiecakes

It was too much to track back on threads but can someone share their experiences about PM blocking accounts that it disables you to  comment and buy. Have you re created other accounts to be able to get in and use the service again?


----------



## ToriChan

elsiecakes said:


> It was too much to track back on threads but can someone share their experiences about PM blocking accounts that it disables you to  comment and buy. Have you re created other accounts to be able to get in and use the service again?



Do you know why you were banned?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ToriChan said:


> Do you know why you were banned?




They should have sent you an email letting you know why.  You can reply and ask them to reinstate your account.  Most likely for using PP, replicas or if you have been reported by another member


----------



## deltalady

I just completed my first sale on PM. It actually went very smooth. Though my bag had been listed nearly a year.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

deltalady said:


> I just completed my first sale on PM. It actually went very smooth. Though my bag had been listed nearly a year.




I had not sold anything for a while and someone bought a jacket I had listed for $200 witty any haggling or drama.  I have sold 3 items in the last week using 3 different platforms... Ebay, PM and shop-hers


----------



## sparksfly

Debating on buying leather leggings/pants off there. A lot of authentic leather leggings or pants are under $40. 

Not sure if I wanna deal with getting a bad seller or something, but compared to ebay they have a lot more and better prices.


----------



## eurasiangirl

ARGH. People who ask to trade when you CLEARLY. STATE. THAT. YOU. DO. NOT. TRADE. Legit have it listed in my "about me" as well as in my closet. 

"Are you sure&#8230;"

OMG. YES I AM SURE.

Same with the "Do you paypal" question. 

Jeeeeez lol


----------



## restricter

Got yet another "Trade" request.  Just that.  No hello, no how are you. Just, "Trade."  I looked at her closet and it was lingerie, not even in my size.  So she earned a "Thank you but I have enough underwear."


----------



## eurasiangirl

restricter said:


> Got yet another "Trade" request.  Just that.  No hello, no how are you. Just, "Trade."  I looked at her closet and it was lingerie, not even in my size.  So she earned a "Thank you but I have enough underwear."



Isn't that the worst? I mean idk I don't buy off of poshmark (just sell) but if I did buy i'd probably take two minutes to see if the seller had any policies up and save myself some time. Most of the replies I have to do are the same "no I don't trade sorry" variety.

I had one girl ask me "are you sure....I do over value trades." OMG YES I AM SURE I DONT WANT YOUR FADED SWEATS FOR MY BRAND NEW BOOTS lol


----------



## restricter

It's still not as bad as the "serious buyer" who asked me a million questions and wanted more pictures over a 4 day period and then vanished.  I blocked her.  Would you believe she was dumb enough to put her cell phone number in the comments so I could text her more pics?


----------



## vangiepuff

restricter said:


> Would you believe she was dumb enough to put her cell phone number in the comments so I could text her more pics?



Lol &#128518;&#128541;


----------



## mharri20

I know a lot of people complain about poshmark (and I agree there are a few crazies out there on the app), but honestly I love it. It can take a while to sell but I've sold a lot and I also buy a lot, and have never had any real issues. Even though the email service kinda stinks they actually are really good about handling a problem. I've even done quite a few trades (and I'm talking for high end items...like louboutins) and I have never had any issues. I think the key is to really talk with the person and read listings and get a good feel for who they are. Although I also do think that shopping on there you can't be extremely picky about the items. Since you can only post 4 pictures, it's easy to miss things. If something comes with a tiny spot that isn't a big deal and I can clean, I just let it go. It's not worth the hassle. 

I really like posh and I've met some great gals from there because of the social part. I'm patient and know what to expect and don't let it bother me and I've had lots of success with the app. Just with all the negative comments I read I had to chime in because it's really not a bad app! (And no I don't work for them lol)


----------



## deltalady

I just had a small victory on PM.  I usually report blatant fakes and nothing happens. Well I stumbled upon a seller listing numerous fakes and even listing them as fake in her listings. Not only did I report the listings, I also emailed them with her username and they took down all of her listings.


----------



## ilovejae

I didnt have quite good experience in poshmark. The first and only item i sold was on Jan 16th and already in buyer's post office for a long time for pick up ( buyer uses po box ) But the problem is buyer is either busy or bad weather in her area. She hasn't picked up till now so I can't get my money.....


----------



## qudz104

ilovejae said:


> I didnt have quite good experience in poshmark. The first and only item i sold was on Jan 16th and already in buyer's post office for a long time for pick up ( buyer uses po box ) But the problem is buyer is either busy or bad weather in her area. She hasn't picked up till now so I can't get my money.....



i believe that is it shows as delivered and the buyer hasn't confirmed in 4 days (maybe 3? i forget) then PM will automatically deposit the earnings into your account. 

i joined pm about a year ago and got quite a bit sold, and even bought some things off it and was happy with all the transactions. though for whatever reason these days, business is pretty slow. oh well.


----------



## sandicat3

deltalady said:


> I just had a small victory on PM.  I usually report blatant fakes and nothing happens. Well I stumbled upon a seller listing numerous fakes and even listing them as fake in her listings. Not only did I report the listings, I also emailed them with her username and they took down all of her listings.


 Great Job!!!


----------



## ilovejae

qudz104 said:


> i believe that is it shows as delivered and the buyer hasn't confirmed in 4 days (maybe 3? i forget) then PM will automatically deposit the earnings into your account.
> 
> i joined pm about a year ago and got quite a bit sold, and even bought some things off it and was happy with all the transactions. though for whatever reason these days, business is pretty slow. oh well.



it's not showing "delivered", it just shows "available for pick up". That's why it cause me trouble. So I have to write to PM and explained this. Then PM emailed buyer to pick up soon. Finally I got my money yesterday


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm so annoyed - I sold a lulu lemon top for $9 after this girl kept making low offers.   I figured she really wanted it so I accepted the offer mostly to get it out of my closet.  It was new with tags - photographed well and she filed a case!  Really?

On a funny note I read this comment and I couldn't stop laughing - you gotta read it!!  First comment on top


----------



## restricter

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm so annoyed - I sold a lulu lemon top for $9 after this girl kept making low offers.   I figured she really wanted it so I accepted the offer mostly to get it out of my closet.  It was new with tags - photographed well and she filed a case!  Really?
> 
> On a funny note I read this comment and I couldn't stop laughing - you gotta read it!!  First comment on top
> 
> View attachment 2886534



OMG, it's a freak show over there!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

restricter said:


> omg, it's a freak show over there!!




&#128563;


----------



## eurasiangirl

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm so annoyed - I sold a lulu lemon top for $9 after this girl kept making low offers.   I figured she really wanted it so I accepted the offer mostly to get it out of my closet.  It was new with tags - photographed well and she filed a case!  Really?
> 
> On a funny note I read this comment and I couldn't stop laughing - you gotta read it!!  First comment on top
> 
> View attachment 2886534



OMG crying hahahhaa. I mean she HAS to be trolling.....the wideset v comment has to be a Mean Girls reference....xD


----------



## JessLovesTim

I'm so annoyed with Poshmark. They do absolutely nothing regarding the fakes on their site. I saw a LV artsy in DE listed... only problem is LV does not make an artsy in DE. So I reported it and also wrote a comment saying that LV does not make an artsy in DE due to the coated leather and that it was a fake make. Seller starts showing a sarcastic attitude with me and admits that it is a fake. Then someone wrote how it's a really good fake and then they bought it! I couldn't believe that even though the seller is admitting that the bag is a fake, poshmark will still allow the transaction. Obviously their policies mean nothing and that they are knowingly allowing transactions of fake bags; therefore, supporting terrorism and child abuse. http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a359/the-fight-against-fakes-0109/


----------



## GirlieShoppe

gottaluvmybags said:


> On a funny note I read this comment and I couldn't stop laughing - you gotta read it!!  First comment on top
> 
> View attachment 2886534


 
Oh my goodness....


----------



## chambersb

Ugh.   Just shipped someone a new with tags pair of American Eagle jeans and they filed a case saying a different item was received.

It was the only pair of jeans I had with tags and the only shipment I sent.  I am certain it was correct.  I bought two sizes because I wasn't sure as they both fit in the dressing room but one was a little more snug.  I ended up wearing the larger size and getting rid of these.

I feel like someone just stole my jeans.  

I want to delete my closet and just have a yard sale.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

chambersb said:


> Ugh.   Just shipped someone a new with tags pair of American Eagle jeans and they filed a case saying a different item was received.
> 
> It was the only pair of jeans I had with tags and the only shipment I sent.  I am certain it was correct.  I bought two sizes because I wasn't sure as they both fit in the dressing room but one was a little more snug.  I ended up wearing the larger size and getting rid of these.
> 
> I feel like someone just stole my jeans.
> 
> I want to delete my closet and just have a yard sale.




I had a moron claim that the dirt cheap lululemon sports bra I sold her was not as described.  When I confronted her she said it fits smaller than the stuff she owns and I should have consulted the website and measured the item to ensure the size was right... 

This person made several offers all of which I declined - I had a feeling that if I was selling NWT item for $15 and she offered $6 or $9 she would a) be a PITA scammer or b)appreciative of me selling it for $11

Posh cancelled the transaction and this scammer lists it for $29 and mentions nothing about it being small or reposhed - just wrong.


----------



## restricter

gottaluvmybags said:


> I had a moron claim that the dirt cheap lululemon sports bra I sold her was not as described.  When I confronted her she said it fits smaller than the stuff she owns and I should have consulted the website and measured the item to ensure the size was right...
> 
> This person made several offers all of which I declined - I had a feeling that if I was selling NWT item for $15 and she offered $6 or $9 she would a) be a PITA scammer or b)appreciative of me selling it for $11
> 
> Posh cancelled the transaction and this scammer lists it for $29 and mentions nothing about it being small or reposhed - just wrong.



That's just awful!  Did she list the measurements in HER listing?  BTW, Posh doesn't care about harassing posts in item listings, so think about calling her out on her BS in the comments.  She'd have to delete and re-list the item to get rid of them.  I've seen this done to people who set up trades and never delivered or sent fakes.  It's like the Wild West over there, so if she can abuse the system, so can you.


----------



## restricter

chambersb said:


> Ugh.   Just shipped someone a new with tags pair of American Eagle jeans and they filed a case saying a different item was received.
> 
> It was the only pair of jeans I had with tags and the only shipment I sent.  I am certain it was correct.  I bought two sizes because I wasn't sure as they both fit in the dressing room but one was a little more snug.  I ended up wearing the larger size and getting rid of these.
> 
> I feel like someone just stole my jeans.
> 
> I want to delete my closet and just have a yard sale.



Shouldn't she have to return the incorrect item?  Message Posh and explain to them that refunding the purchaser is one thing but her being unjustly enriched (yes, that's a legal term) by being allowed to keep the item is another.  Their terms of use do not provide protection but your state's commercial code relating to the sales of goods does.  It would  be a real shame to have to file a complaint with your State Attorney General for Internet fraud but if you don't hear from them within 48 hours, you will.

I've mixed some legal metaphors here.  You'd actually have to file in small claims court and I'm not sure this rises to Internet crime but it should definitely prompt a response.


----------



## MahoganyQT

restricter said:


> That's just awful!  Did she list the measurements in HER listing?  BTW, Posh doesn't care about harassing posts in item listings, so think about calling her out on her BS in the comments.  She'd have to delete and re-list the item to get rid of them.  I've seen this done to people who set up trades and never delivered or sent fakes.  It's like the Wild West over there, so if she can abuse the system, so can you.




That happened to me. Someone said the size small jacket that I sold was not as described, I guess the seller thought it ran small. I responded to posh that the item was marked small as described and they denied her claim.


----------



## chambersb

restricter said:


> Shouldn't she have to return the incorrect item?  Message Posh and explain to them that refunding the purchaser is one thing but her being unjustly enriched (yes, that's a legal term) by being allowed to keep the item is another.  Their terms of use do not provide protection but your state's commercial code relating to the sales of goods does.  It would  be a real shame to have to file a complaint with your State Attorney General for Internet fraud but if you don't hear from them within 48 hours, you will.
> 
> 
> 
> I've mixed some legal metaphors here.  You'd actually have to file in small claims court and I'm not sure this rises to Internet crime but it should definitely prompt a response.




Thanks, restricter.  The case is still under review.  I have been thinking of a response and this is exactly what I have been looking for.   

I don't know what to think about this.  She made no contact with me whatsoever.  This is dishonest to say the least.  The email from posh states she has submitted photo proof.  So what's stopping her from sending a photo of an old pair of pants in her closet instead of the ones I sent?  Ugh...  I hope karma pisses in her Cheerios today.


----------



## restricter

chambersb said:


> Thanks, restricter.  The case is still under review.  I have been thinking of a response and this is exactly what I have been looking for.
> 
> I don't know what to think about this.  She made no contact with me whatsoever.  This is dishonest to say the least.  The email from posh states she has submitted photo proof.  So what's stopping her from sending a photo of an old pair of pants in her closet instead of the ones I sent?  Ugh...  I hope karma pisses in her Cheerios today.



You may only get an old pair of pants back so I suggest seeing if your buyer has items in her closet and if she does, taking screen shots because chances are, she's going to send you the ratty pair she can't sell.  Be sure to take LOTS of pics and then demand to see her photo proof.  Tell PM that you also have photo proof -- your listing, which shows the item in your possession (assuming you disn't use stock photos).

Posh isn't a particularly mature enterprise and their processes are lacking.  Screaming loud may just win the day.


----------



## mharri20

Ok I had to laugh at this one...

I traded (yes I trade sometimes...have had good luck with it so far) a gal some leather leggings for a pair of leather pants. The leggings had an elastic band that consisted of 2 pieces of elastic sewn together and then the bottom piece sewn to the leather. There was a section of the band where the elastic pieces were stitched together where about 7 stitches had come undone and you could stick your finger through the missing stitches.

In my description I stated that a small section of "stitching had come undone" and showed a picture, as I always do. 

When the gal got the pants, she said she was upset that there was a "hole" in them and that I only stated the stitching came undone and not that it was clearly a "hole" so next time I need to be more honest about my items when I trade. I thought I had been clear, but I said ok (we kept each other's pants and moved on). 

Well....she now relisted the pants and her description states "the elastic separated at the seams" and shows NO picture of it. 

Really lol? So much for that "hole" I didn't describe! I was tempted to comment, but I don't like to start anything so I held back.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

restricter said:


> That's just awful!  Did she list the measurements in HER listing?  BTW, Posh doesn't care about harassing posts in item listings, so think about calling her out on her BS in the comments.  She'd have to delete and re-list the item to get rid of them.  I've seen this done to people who set up trades and never delivered or sent fakes.  It's like the Wild West over there, so if she can abuse the system, so can you.




She didn't mention anything about the size and she blocked me... But I still managed to get a comment on there.  She relisted to say it runs small - aghhh


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mharri20 said:


> Ok I had to laugh at this one...
> 
> I traded (yes I trade sometimes...have had good luck with it so far) a gal some leather leggings for a pair of leather pants. The leggings had an elastic band that consisted of 2 pieces of elastic sewn together and then the bottom piece sewn to the leather. There was a section of the band where the elastic pieces were stitched together where about 7 stitches had come undone and you could stick your finger through the missing stitches.
> 
> In my description I stated that a small section of "stitching had come undone" and showed a picture, as I always do.
> 
> When the gal got the pants, she said she was upset that there was a "hole" in them and that I only stated the stitching came undone and not that it was clearly a "hole" so next time I need to be more honest about my items when I trade. I thought I had been clear, but I said ok (we kept each other's pants and moved on).
> 
> Well....she now relisted the pants and her description states "the elastic separated at the seams" and shows NO picture of it.
> 
> Really lol? So much for that "hole" I didn't describe! I was tempted to comment, but I don't like to start anything so I held back.




I hate hearing this, people just don't have any freakin ethics anymore.  I haven't traded lately but I am glad that Posh finally picked where they stand, meaning it is not forbidden.  I traded for a IRO jacket I really wanted but the gal was local and we met up and traded....


----------



## mharri20

gottaluvmybags said:


> I hate hearing this, people just don't have any freakin ethics anymore.  I haven't traded lately but I am glad that Posh finally picked where they stand, meaning it is not forbidden.  I traded for a IRO jacket I really wanted but the gal was local and we met up and traded....




I'm glad they finally said its "allowed" too even though not supported. I only trade with people I seem to trust. This gal had traded a lot before and I knew she was trustworthy...just think it's rude that she has to complain to me about something, yet when she lists it she describes it even more vague! I don't get people lol


----------



## chambersb

restricter said:


> You may only get an old pair of pants back so I suggest seeing if your buyer has items in her closet and if she does, taking screen shots because chances are, she's going to send you the ratty pair she can't sell.  Be sure to take LOTS of pics and then demand to see her photo proof.  Tell PM that you also have photo proof -- your listing, which shows the item in your possession (assuming you disn't use stock photos).
> 
> 
> 
> Posh isn't a particularly mature enterprise and their processes are lacking.  Screaming loud may just win the day.




I did not use stock photos.  I bought two sizes at the same time and went with the larger size and sold the others.  Jeans still had tags.  They were too small so I didn't model.  I just took pics of the jeans close up (pic of size, and style label) and folded on the floor front & back.

I guess this process runs more or less on an honor system and some people have no honor. &#128533;


----------



## restricter

chambersb said:


> I did not use stock photos.  I bought two sizes at the same time and went with the larger size and sold the others.  Jeans still had tags.  They were too small so I didn't model.  I just took pics of the jeans close up (pic of size, and style label) and folded on the floor front & back.
> 
> I guess this process runs more or less on an honor system and some people have no honor. &#128533;



That's perfect then.  You have proof the jeans were in your possession.

Next step, demand she return or provide photos of what was sent.

It may not work out in your favor but go down kicking and screaming.  Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## chambersb

gottaluvmybags said:


> I had a moron claim that the dirt cheap lululemon sports bra I sold her was not as described.  When I confronted her she said it fits smaller than the stuff she owns and I should have consulted the website and measured the item to ensure the size was right...
> 
> This person made several offers all of which I declined - I had a feeling that if I was selling NWT item for $15 and she offered $6 or $9 she would a) be a PITA scammer or b)appreciative of me selling it for $11
> 
> Posh cancelled the transaction and this scammer lists it for $29 and mentions nothing about it being small or reposhed - just wrong.




You know I hardly ever buy from sites like posh or eBay unless it's an item I am very familiar with and know before hand if it will fit.  If it doesn't it's on me.  I'll resell it or give it away.  I'm afraid I go into too much detail on some of my listings.  

Some people are never happy :/


----------



## gottaluvmybags

chambersb said:


> You know I hardly ever buy from sites like posh or eBay unless it's an item I am very familiar with and know before hand if it will fit.  If it doesn't it's on me.  I'll resell it or give it away.  I'm afraid I go into too much detail on some of my listings.
> 
> Some people are never happy :/




I hear you, I feel the same way... It really is buyer beware.  Some of this stuff I'm basically giving away- la perla bras (new) for $12.... How much more can i describe other than the size and cup?  It doesn't fit me so how would I know how it fits?  People ask me all kids of questions like that and I always answer the same way... I'm a size x and it doesn't fit me - I recommend they try it at the store.  

I am tired of trying to sell things, I mean a lot of my things that are priced lower are selling which is cool since I really wanted to clear that stuff out.  The higher priced items went to shop- hers and the realreal... I have a few more things but I'm waiting to see how it goes so I can choose wisely where to sell the remainder of my items.


----------



## mster425

I  don't think I have the stomach for Posh, lol.  Just to add my review as a buyer here.... I've made 3 purchases from Posh.  One was cancelled by the seller.  One was a pair of boots that I'd been wanting forever, I bought from a highly "shared" and followed seller.  Listed as NWT from Nordstrom, they had tags but had defects and she did not disclose they had a hole punched in the sole from Nordstrom off the Rack.  At first I didn't know what it was and freaked out bc there was a hole in my shoe, ha.

Most recently I bought a purse where all the photos were photoshopped and it was listed as "nearly new."  Um, no.  It was a wreck.  I took honest pictures of it and resold it on ebay same day, I was so annoyed at myself for buying it.

So, like others have said, it's buyer beware, it doesn't have the buyer protection of Tradesy or even eBay.  Both things I got the prices were low enough that I didn't care that they weren't exactly as listed and didn't leave neg feedback or anything.


----------



## ToriChan

mster425 said:


> I  don't think I have the stomach for Posh, lol.  Just to add my review as a buyer here.... I've made 3 purchases from Posh.  One was cancelled by the seller.  One was a pair of boots that I'd been wanting forever, I bought from a highly "shared" and followed seller.  Listed as NWT from Nordstrom, they had tags but had defects and she did not disclose they had a hole punched in the sole from Nordstrom off the Rack.  At first I didn't know what it was and freaked out bc there was a hole in my shoe, ha.
> 
> Most recently I bought a purse where all the photos were photoshopped and it was listed as "nearly new."  Um, no.  It was a wreck.  I took honest pictures of it and resold it on ebay same day, I was so annoyed at myself for buying it.
> 
> So, like others have said, it's buyer beware, it doesn't have the buyer protection of Tradesy or even eBay.  Both things I got the prices were low enough that I didn't care that they weren't exactly as listed and didn't leave neg feedback or anything.



I buy a lot on posh- they have approved all of my return requests I have filed- however each time they were horribly not as described. I got a "NWT" bag that yes had the tags reattached but had tons of pen marks on the inside. A lot of people have told me their items are "like new" and when I get them they are in clearly used, damaged condition. Each time Posh has accepted my return in 2 days. 

Has anyone actually had a claim rejected?


----------



## CinthiaZ

missnicoleeee said:


> If you all love Poshmark, you should give Threadflip a try!! It's basically the same idea
> 
> I'm addicted to both apps LOL


Mercari is another one and it is totally FREE!! They do not take ANY comission and all of the money from the sale is YOURS!  It is only for IPHONE users however but it has over a million members! I just made my first sale on it and was so nice to have the label paid for by the buyer. They only charge buyers 7.00 for 2 day Priority shipping! CHeck it out! Is an awesome site and you just can't beat NO commission!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I don't care for all the comments and haggling on Poshmark! The buyers want you to give it to them! I would never sell on Poshmark. At least on other sites you don't have to argue about your asking price!


----------



## CinthiaZ

JessLovesTim said:


> I'm so annoyed with Poshmark. They do absolutely nothing regarding the fakes on their site. I saw a LV artsy in DE listed... only problem is LV does not make an artsy in DE. So I reported it and also wrote a comment saying that LV does not make an artsy in DE due to the coated leather and that it was a fake make. Seller starts showing a sarcastic attitude with me and admits that it is a fake. Then someone wrote how it's a really good fake and then they bought it! I couldn't believe that even though the seller is admitting that the bag is a fake, poshmark will still allow the transaction. Obviously their policies mean nothing and that they are knowingly allowing transactions of fake bags; therefore, supporting terrorism and child abuse. http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a359/the-fight-against-fakes-0109/


They will have to get sued by a designer before they take trademark violations seriously. That is what happened with eBay when LV sued them and won 64 million dollars, before they got serious. I even wrote to PM and pointed out what happened to ebay,  and I just got some automated response.


----------



## chambersb

I don't mind answering questions about specifics or measurements, but low ball offers annoy me so much.  I'm less annoyed by a 10% - 15% off offer but when someone offers 50% off of something that is already decently priced I just ignore them.

I don't like to "model" because all bodies are different.  What looks good on me may not work for you and if it looks bad on me it makes the outfit look undesirable.  Besides, if it fit and looked good I would be keeping it.

I guess I'm not ready to quit it just yet.  There are no decent consignment shops around here.  Consignment is apparently an excellent business to get into if you want to steal.  Several shops have been busted in the last few years for embezzlement.  There are a couple still in business but I've bought better things at the goodwill.


----------



## Pao9

CinthiaZ said:


> Mercari is another one and it is totally FREE!! They do not take ANY comission and all of the money from the sale is YOURS!  It is only for IPHONE users however but it has over a million members! I just made my first sale on it and was so nice to have the label paid for by the buyer. They only charge buyers 7.00 for 2 day Priority shipping! CHeck it out! Is an awesome site and you just can't beat NO commission!




How do they make money?


----------



## Lindsay2367

Pao9 said:


> How do they make money?



The way I'm reading it, there are fees associated with the app, just like Poshmark, etc.

From Mercari's terms of service:

Article 16	Fees and Redeeming Earnings
1. Fees
The Seller agrees to pay Mercari the transaction fee, a multiple of the price of the purchased good and the percentage defined in the Guide, when the transaction for the goods is complete.
The transaction fee amount is displayed when the Seller is Listing the goods for sale.
The Seller also agrees to pay Mercari the shipping fee, if the shipping label provided by Mercari at the amount displayed when the Seller is Listing the good for sale is chosen.
Both the transaction fee and shipping fee are subtracted from the goods sales price, and the Seller agrees that Mercari subtracts the fees from the Sellers earnings. Seller also has an option to let Mercari handle the shipping, and pay for its shipping fee at fixed cost, which will be deducted from their earnings when the sale is made.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lindsay2367 said:


> The way I'm reading it, there are fees associated with the app, just like Poshmark, etc.
> 
> From Mercari's terms of service:
> 
> Article 16	Fees and Redeeming Earnings
> 1. Fees
> The Seller agrees to pay Mercari the transaction fee, a multiple of the price of the purchased good and the percentage defined in the Guide, when the transaction for the goods is complete.
> The transaction fee amount is displayed when the Seller is Listing the goods for sale.
> The Seller also agrees to pay Mercari the shipping fee, if the shipping label provided by Mercari at the amount displayed when the Seller is Listing the good for sale is chosen.
> Both the transaction fee and shipping fee are subtracted from the goods sales price, and the Seller agrees that Mercari subtracts the fees from the Sellers earnings. Seller also has an option to let Mercari handle the shipping, and pay for its shipping fee at fixed cost, which will be deducted from their earnings when the sale is made.


Hmmm, that's not how it was advertised! I wonder how much their fees are? I had one sale so far but the buyer paid shipping. They don't clear the payment until the buyer gets the item, so I guess I will find out then! I hate when they use false advertising!  It was advertised to me that I would get ALL of the money I made.

I do have a feeling though, that is only if you leave the funds in their account and use to buy other merchandise on their site. I think they charge you if you transfer the funds to your bank. Not sure yet, but will let you know what happens. Thanks for finding that for me!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pao9 said:


> How do they make money?





Lindsay2367 said:


> The way I'm reading it, there are fees associated with the app, just like Poshmark, etc.
> 
> From Mercari's terms of service:
> 
> Article 16	Fees and Redeeming Earnings
> 1. Fees
> The Seller agrees to pay Mercari the transaction fee, a multiple of the price of the purchased good and the percentage defined in the Guide, when the transaction for the goods is complete.
> The transaction fee amount is displayed when the Seller is Listing the goods for sale.
> The Seller also agrees to pay Mercari the shipping fee, if the shipping label provided by Mercari at the amount displayed when the Seller is Listing the good for sale is chosen.
> Both the transaction fee and shipping fee are subtracted from the goods sales price, and the Seller agrees that Mercari subtracts the fees from the Sellers earnings. Seller also has an option to let Mercari handle the shipping, and pay for its shipping fee at fixed cost, which will be deducted from their earnings when the sale is made.




I was wondering how they make money too. Some said it was from advertisers on their site. Also, I was under the impression that it was only free if you leave the money in their account, which would draw interest for them and only use the money made,  to buy other merchandise on their site, which would still keep the money in their bank, drawing interest. 
  If you tranfer the money to your bank, I think that is when the fees occur. Will let you know


----------



## CinthiaZ

chambersb said:


> I don't mind answering questions about specifics or measurements, but low ball offers annoy me so much.  I'm less annoyed by a 10% - 15% off offer but when someone offers 50% off of something that is already decently priced I just ignore them.
> 
> I don't like to "model" because all bodies are different.  What looks good on me may not work for you and if it looks bad on me it makes the outfit look undesirable.  Besides, if it fit and looked good I would be keeping it.
> 
> I guess I'm not ready to quit it just yet.  There are no decent consignment shops around here.  Consignment is apparently an excellent business to get into if you want to steal.  Several shops have been busted in the last few years for embezzlement.  There are a couple still in business but I've bought better things at the goodwill.


I agree! Those modeling requests are so stupid! How it fits you is not going to look the same as on someone else! I'd like to see them order something from Macy's or any other online store and ask Macy's to model it for them! lmao!!  Yeah, Macy's will get right on that! That is just the dumbest request! What they need is the MEASUREMENTS!  That is the only way you can determine how it will fit you!

What irritates me is how virtually NO ONE posts measurements on that site and I have to continually ask them for them! HOW do they expect to sell clothing or handbags without measurements??! Really?? Many sellers have lost sales from me because of it , because while I was waiting for their reply, I found another one that DID have the measurements posted, and bought it, instead.

But is very hard to find anything with measurements posted and it so irritating!  A size large, medium or small from one brand, can be completely different from another brand. Measurements are a MUST!! They need to post especially the bust measurement from under arm to under arm , the sleeve length from shoulder seam to wrist, and the length. I HAVE to have those measurements, or I'm not buying it, period! 

  I had one seller tell me what 's the big deal if it doesn't fit for only 9 dollars plus shipping!! Really??  The big deal is, I have enough junk around my house and it is a big hassle to do a return!!  Some have even told me they don't know HOW to measure it?? How can anyone be that stupid! I really think are just lazy and don't want to bother with it! So fine, don't sell it then. Keep it in your closet forever, because NO ONE is going to buy it, without measurements, especially not me.


----------



## mharri20

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree! Those modeling requests are so stupid! How it fits you is not going to look the same as on someone else! I'd like to see them order something from Macy's or any other online store and ask Macy's to model it for them! lmao!!  Yeah, Macy's will get right on that! That is just the dumbest request! What they need is the MEASUREMENTS!  That is the only way you can determine how it will fit you!
> 
> 
> 
> What irritates me is how virtually NO ONE posts measurements on that site and I have to continually ask them for them! HOW do they expect to sell clothing or handbags without measurements??! Really?? Many sellers have lost sales from me because of it , because while I was waiting for their reply, I found another one that DID have the measurements posted, and bought it, instead.
> 
> 
> 
> But is very hard to find anything with measurements posted and it so irritating!  A size large, medium or small from one brand, can be completely different from another brand. Measurements are a MUST!! They need to post especially the bust measurement from under arm to under arm , the sleeve length from shoulder seam to wrist, and the length. I HAVE to have those measurements, or I'm not buying it, period!
> 
> 
> 
> I had one seller tell me what 's the big deal if it doesn't fit for only 9 dollars plus shipping!! Really??  The big deal is, I have enough junk around my house and it is a big hassle to do a return!!  Some have even told me they don't know HOW to measure it?? How can anyone be that stupid! I really think are just lazy and don't want to bother with it! So fine, don't sell it then. Keep it in your closet forever, because NO ONE is going to buy it, without measurements, especially not me.




I have to say that I sell clothing WAY faster when the cover shot is of me wearing the item and I try to make an outfit out of it. Even with measurements, sometimes it's hard to see how the clothing will fit. Measurements obviously help, but not always, like on a really slouchy top or dress where you really can't take a bust measurement and you can't quite tell what it looks like with the item hanging or laying flat.

I don't post measurements on my items, simply because it takes waaaay too long to measure everything. I normally list 5-10+ items at a time and it takes forever already to get decent pictures. I only get a few measurement requests anyways, so it's much easier to just respond to those.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lindsay2367 said:


> The way I'm reading it, there are fees associated with the app, just like Poshmark, etc.
> 
> From Mercari's terms of service:
> 
> Article 16	Fees and Redeeming Earnings
> 1. Fees
> The Seller agrees to pay Mercari the transaction fee, a multiple of the price of the purchased good and the percentage defined in the Guide, when the transaction for the goods is complete.
> The transaction fee amount is displayed when the Seller is Listing the goods for sale.
> The Seller also agrees to pay Mercari the shipping fee, if the shipping label provided by Mercari at the amount displayed when the Seller is Listing the good for sale is chosen.
> Both the transaction fee and shipping fee are subtracted from the goods sales price, and the Seller agrees that Mercari subtracts the fees from the Sellers earnings. Seller also has an option to let Mercari handle the shipping, and pay for its shipping fee at fixed cost, which will be deducted from their earnings when the sale is made.



See, here is what I read right on their site! Are they false advertising or what? I guess I will find out when this first sale of mine is complete. 

Features:
+ Create listings for free  Mercari does not charge a listing fee or commission
+ Search or browse new & secondhand items in over 6 categories
+ Communicate with sellers & buyers right from the app.
+ Share your listings to Facebook, Twitter & Instagram to tell your others about what youre selling.
+ Browse and sell fashion and accessories for men and women, furniture, books, vintage items, electronic gadgets and so much more!
+ Confirm and track your shipment - The app notifies you when your item has shipped.
+ Secure transactions - All purchases are securely and digitally processed.
Mercari understands trusting users while online resale shopping can be stressful. Thats why we built user profiles, where buyers and sellers can view each others ratings before making a transaction. Plus, our customer service team is available around the clock for our users too!
Dont just take our word for it. Here are a few words from some of our users:
"It's so easy to use, you can sell things even if you are busy!
"I was able to purchase clothes I've been wanting for really cheap! I'm obsessed with this app!
"Great way to earn money while cleaning out your house!
"You can shop safely on Mercari because they hold your money for you until the item gets delivered!
----------------
Want go give us feedback about the app or need help? From the app menu, go to Help Center > Contact us.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mharri20 said:


> I have to say that I sell clothing WAY faster when the cover shot is of me wearing the item and I try to make an outfit out of it. Even with measurements, sometimes it's hard to see how the clothing will fit. Measurements obviously help, but not always, like on a really slouchy top or dress where you really can't take a bust measurement and you can't quite tell what it looks like with the item hanging or laying flat.
> 
> I don't post measurements on my items, simply because it takes waaaay too long to measure everything. I normally list 5-10+ items at a time and it takes forever already to get decent pictures. I only get a few measurement requests anyways, so it's much easier to just respond to those.


OK, I'm 5 feet tall and weigh 140 lbs. Do you think you item is going to look the same on me as it does on you, even if it's a medium?? Okey dokey! How do I know what your shoulder width or arm length is , in a photo? You're right it is a lot more work,and more time consuming, but when you are going to end up doing it anyway upon request, how much time are you really saving, and how many buyers are you losing by taking this chance??  Trust me, many buyers are moving on unless it's a must have, I will just move to a seller who takes the time, so I don't have to wait for a reply, which I may NEVER get, I have often found. Or maybe if I am lucky the next day?? I'm ready right now while I am there, not tomorrow or the next.. You have to catch buyers when there are there ready to buy. I wouldn't want to take the chance of losing them because my listing wasn't complete. It's the old saying, you snooze you lose! lol! I guess it all depends how much you really want to sell it or not. I have a huge bag of clothing, some really cute things by the way and I am going to put the measurements on every single item. I'm not worried about the extra work. I just don't want to miss a buyer who is looking at my item, forcing them to wait on me to reply to a question they shouldn't have to ask, in the first place, that I should have provided.?? Nope, not me.You are probably only getting a few requests for measurements, because potential buyers that looked at it, have moved on, like me. I got spoiled with the clothing sellers on eBay. lol! 

And yes, if you're selling a lot of batwing tops and loose items, you really can't measure them and measurements really aren't needed. But if it is anything like a coat, pants, long sleeve top or anything that is fitted, you need those measurements,

IE:  I bought a leather jacket that was a medium. When I got it , the sleeves were 6 inches too long on me. How am I supposed to know how long your arms are, in a photo?? Thank goodness it fit my girlfriend and she bought it from me. I even tried to have it altered but the sleeves had zippers on them, so it couldn't be done. Had the seller had the sleeve length in the listing, this not would have happened to me. I had asked several times with no answer so I finally bought it before someone else did. Cost me 65 plus shipping. That's a substantial purchase that was a Big mistake and I'll never do it again. I need an 18 inch sleeve length, or it won't fit me. If that measurement isn't there, I'm not asking for it, only to be treated like I am some kind of a nuisance. The usual reply I get, is "I am work now, I will get back to you this evening" Sometimes they do, but most times they don't. Please post measurements and save us all some grief. Seller is lucky she didn't end up with a return,


----------



## gottaluvmybags

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, I'm 5 feet tall and weigh 140 lbs. Do you think you item is going to look the same on me as it does on you, even if it's a medium?? Okey dokey! How do I know what your shoulder width or arm length is , in a photo? You're right it is a lot more work,and more time consuming, but when you are going to end up doing it anyway upon request, how much time are you really saving, and how many buyers are you losing by taking this chance??  Trust me, many buyers are moving on unless it's a must have, I will just move to a seller who takes the time, so I don't have to wait for a reply, which I may NEVER get, I have often found. Or maybe if I am lucky the next day?? I'm ready right now while I am there, not tomorrow or the next.. You have to catch buyers when there are there ready to buy. I wouldn't want to take the chance of losing them because my listing wasn't complete. It's the old saying, you snooze you lose! lol! I guess it all depends how much you really want to sell it or not. I have a huge bag of clothing, some really cute things by the way and I am going to put the measurements on every single item. I'm not worried about the extra work. I just don't want to miss a buyer who is looking at my item, forcing them to wait on me to reply to a question they shouldn't have to ask, in the first place, that I should have provided.?? Nope, not me.You are probably only getting a few requests for measurements, because potential buyers that looked at it, have moved on, like me. I got spoiled with the clothing sellers on eBay. lol!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, if you're selling a lot of batwing tops and loose items, you really can't measure them and measurements really aren't needed. But if it is anything like a coat, pants, long sleeve top or anything that is fitted, you need those measurements,
> 
> 
> 
> IE:  I bought a leather jacket that was a medium. When I got it , the sleeves were 6 inches too long on me. How am I supposed to know how long your arms are, in a photo?? Thank goodness it fit my girlfriend and she bought it from me. I even tried to have it altered but the sleeves had zippers on them, so it couldn't be done. Had the seller had the sleeve length in the listing, this not would have happened to me. I had asked several times with no answer so I finally bought it before someone else did. Cost me 65 plus shipping. That's a substantial purchase that was a Big mistake and I'll never do it again. I need an 18 inch sleeve length, or it won't fit me. If that measurement isn't there, I'm not asking for it, only to be treated like I am some kind of a nuisance. The usual reply I get, is "I am work now, I will get back to you this evening" Sometimes they do, but most times they don't. Please post measurements and save us all some grief. Seller is lucky she didn't end up with a return,




I think that online shopping isn't for everyone,  it sounds like it's not for you.   I buy items from brands I know and since I am 5 ft expect to tailor... Nothing is going to fit me correctly - it's just unrealistic.  I have gotten some great deals and have 90% of my things altered - zippers and all.  If the arms are too tight I have them add a fabric panel, etc.  

I don't have time to measure, if I have time I do if I don't and it's not sold its ok - I'm selling $200 jeans for $40, sometimes you just take a risk.  

I do know that MHarri's stuff sells quick - and it does have to do with her pictures... They're creative and make you think of other ways to make the items work, I would say buyers like you are in the minority.  Most of us don't live to answer on posh, it's not our main job... I try to answer in a timely fashion but if my 3 yr old is home sick I'm not leaving her to answer...So if the buyer has moved on so be it, I'd rather pass on a sale than deal with PITA buyers.


----------



## MahoganyQT

gottaluvmybags said:


> I think that online shopping isn't for everyone,  it sounds like it's not for you.   I buy items from brands I know and since I am 5 ft expect to tailor... Nothing is going to fit me correctly - it's just unrealistic.  I have gotten some great deals and have 90% of my things altered - zippers and all.  If the arms are too tight I have them add a fabric panel, etc.
> 
> I don't have time to measure, if I have time I do if I don't and it's not sold its ok - I'm selling $200 jeans for $40, sometimes you just take a risk.
> 
> I do know that MHarri's stuff sells quick - and it does have to do with her pictures... They're creative and make you think of other ways to make the items work, I would say buyers like you are in the minority.  Most of us don't live to answer on posh, it's not our main job... I try to answer in a timely fashion but if my 3 yr old is home sick I'm not leaving her to answer...So if the buyer has moved on so be it, I'd rather pass on a sale than deal with PITA buyers.




I agree with you. I am a career woman with a husband and a son. I purchase very nice things and don't wear them much so I list items that are like new. Posh is not a full time job for me, just a way to get some money back on the things I don't want anymore. I measure things upon request but I don't "model" unless it's something that doesn't photograph well on a hanger or mannequin. I always disclose flaws. I started Posh when it first came out and have done well with sales and followers. People need to understand that deep discounts on nonreturnable items comes with a risk so I agree...shop the brands that you have worn before and are familiar with.


----------



## mharri20

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, I'm 5 feet tall and weigh 140 lbs. Do you think you item is going to look the same on me as it does on you, even if it's a medium?? Okey dokey! How do I know what your shoulder width or arm length is , in a photo? You're right it is a lot more work,and more time consuming, but when you are going to end up doing it anyway upon request, how much time are you really saving, and how many buyers are you losing by taking this chance??  Trust me, many buyers are moving on unless it's a must have, I will just move to a seller who takes the time, so I don't have to wait for a reply, which I may NEVER get, I have often found. Or maybe if I am lucky the next day?? I'm ready right now while I am there, not tomorrow or the next.. You have to catch buyers when there are there ready to buy. I wouldn't want to take the chance of losing them because my listing wasn't complete. It's the old saying, you snooze you lose! lol! I guess it all depends how much you really want to sell it or not. I have a huge bag of clothing, some really cute things by the way and I am going to put the measurements on every single item. I'm not worried about the extra work. I just don't want to miss a buyer who is looking at my item, forcing them to wait on me to reply to a question they shouldn't have to ask, in the first place, that I should have provided.?? Nope, not me.You are probably only getting a few requests for measurements, because potential buyers that looked at it, have moved on, like me. I got spoiled with the clothing sellers on eBay. lol!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, if you're selling a lot of batwing tops and loose items, you really can't measure them and measurements really aren't needed. But if it is anything like a coat, pants, long sleeve top or anything that is fitted, you need those measurements,
> 
> 
> 
> IE:  I bought a leather jacket that was a medium. When I got it , the sleeves were 6 inches too long on me. How am I supposed to know how long your arms are, in a photo?? Thank goodness it fit my girlfriend and she bought it from me. I even tried to have it altered but the sleeves had zippers on them, so it couldn't be done. Had the seller had the sleeve length in the listing, this not would have happened to me. I had asked several times with no answer so I finally bought it before someone else did. Cost me 65 plus shipping. That's a substantial purchase that was a Big mistake and I'll never do it again. I need an 18 inch sleeve length, or it won't fit me. If that measurement isn't there, I'm not asking for it, only to be treated like I am some kind of a nuisance. The usual reply I get, is "I am work now, I will get back to you this evening" Sometimes they do, but most times they don't. Please post measurements and save us all some grief. Seller is lucky she didn't end up with a return,




I'm sorry but I have to agree with the others. I focus on getting a good cover picture and making sure I look over the item carefully instead of measuring every little thing. Not worth my time at all. I very rarely ask for measurements because as luvmybags says, I buy from brands I know and if it fits, great, if not, I resell it. It's no big deal. 

And yes, I've been asked for measurements and had to wait till I get off work and sometimes even then I don't have time or I forget. I've got a life and a full time job that pays a heck of a lot more than posh does so it's not exactly my number 1 priority. If people decide they don't want it because they had to wait a bit for a measurement, I'm probably lucky I didn't have to deal with them anyways! 

On another note - if you are returning posh items because they don't fit, please stop shopping online. As said above, shopping previously-owned clothes online means taking a risk, which is why you can normally find great deals. If it doesn't fit, resell it or alter it.

My items sell pretty fast, so I think I'll stick to what I'm doing


----------



## MahoganyQT

mharri20 said:


> I'm sorry but I have to agree with the others. I focus on getting a good cover picture and making sure I look over the item carefully instead of measuring every little thing. Not worth my time at all. I very rarely ask for measurements because as luvmybags says, I buy from brands I know and if it fits, great, if not, I resell it. It's no big deal.
> 
> And yes, I've been asked for measurements and had to wait till I get off work and sometimes even then I don't have time or I forget. I've got a life and a full time job that pays a heck of a lot more than posh does so it's not exactly my number 1 priority. If people decide they don't want it because they had to wait a bit for a measurement, I'm probably lucky I didn't have to deal with them anyways!
> 
> On another note - if you are returning posh items because they don't fit, please stop shopping online. As said above, shopping previously-owned clothes online means taking a risk, which is why you can normally find great deals. If it doesn't fit, resell it or alter it.
> 
> My items sell pretty fast, so I think I'll stick to what I'm doing




Ditto! I'm a top 10% seller and have a 5 star rating! I'm sticking with what I've been doing too! &#128521;. You don't have to bend over backwards to do well on Posh...honesty and a nice closet are key.


----------



## ohmytote

I like poshmark. I am not as active as I used to. It was literally my second job. Once you sell an item, it is quite addicting.

I sold over $3500. Great for clearing out your closet and buying new items 
It is steep for the amount. I wish PM they would lower the %.

I don't do paypal and trades. I just don't trust people enough to do that.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ohmytote said:


> I like poshmark. I am not as active as I used to. It was literally my second job. Once you sell an item, it is quite addicting.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold over $3500. Great for clearing out your closet and buying new items
> 
> It is steep for the amount. I wish PM they would lower the %.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do paypal and trades. I just don't trust people enough to do that.




I was really into it too, had 100k+ followers and then restricted my account.  They refused to tell me why or reinstate my account so my new one is just a hobby for me, I trade with people I know or locals but I just don't have time for it anymore .


----------



## Pao9

MahoganyQT said:


> Ditto! I'm a top 10% seller and have a 5 star rating! I'm sticking with what I've been doing too! &#128521;. You don't have to bend over backwards to do well on Posh...honesty and a nice closet are key.







mharri20 said:


> I'm sorry but I have to agree with the others. I focus on getting a good cover picture and making sure I look over the item carefully instead of measuring every little thing. Not worth my time at all. I very rarely ask for measurements because as luvmybags says, I buy from brands I know and if it fits, great, if not, I resell it. It's no big deal.
> 
> And yes, I've been asked for measurements and had to wait till I get off work and sometimes even then I don't have time or I forget. I've got a life and a full time job that pays a heck of a lot more than posh does so it's not exactly my number 1 priority. If people decide they don't want it because they had to wait a bit for a measurement, I'm probably lucky I didn't have to deal with them anyways!
> 
> On another note - if you are returning posh items because they don't fit, please stop shopping online. As said above, shopping previously-owned clothes online means taking a risk, which is why you can normally find great deals. If it doesn't fit, resell it or alter it.
> 
> My items sell pretty fast, so I think I'll stick to what I'm doing




I totally agree with everyone! We are selling items at nega discounted prices, people ask to pay half for your item, the when you agree they start asking a million questions. What is wrong with these people???

The worst is when you do get measurements right away and they don't even respond with a thank you!! People that buy usually do so without asking questions! Sometimes I think people have nothing better to do than annoy us!

I have noticed that the overall traffic on the website decreased. Mostly becauSe of fakes, annoying buyers, and other websites doing bigger and better things!


----------



## mharri20

ohmytote said:


> I like poshmark. I am not as active as I used to. It was literally my second job. Once you sell an item, it is quite addicting.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold over $3500. Great for clearing out your closet and buying new items
> 
> It is steep for the amount. I wish PM they would lower the %.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do paypal and trades. I just don't trust people enough to do that.




I totally agree...posh is so addicting!! I've sold quite a bit, but somehow it rarely makes it into my account &#128514; 

I do trades, but I've had good luck with it so far. I try talking with the person to feel them out and look at their past sold items and conversations. It's a fun way to get new stuff without spending anything so I do it sometimes. 

Posh definitely needs to lower their %. Even to 15 instead of 20 which gives them plenty of profit still!!


----------



## mharri20

MahoganyQT said:


> Ditto! I'm a top 10% seller and have a 5 star rating! I'm sticking with what I've been doing too! &#128521;. You don't have to bend over backwards to do well on Posh...honesty and a nice closet are key.




Completely agree!! I give my buyers what I would like to see...which is good pictures and honesty! I've even given 5 star ratings when the item doesn't show up as "perfect" as described. Unless it's horrific and unwearable, it's not worth it and I'd rather just be nice!


----------



## BaileyShatney

I sent out a top and a purse to a buyer. She definitely wanted the purse, but was hesitant about the top as she didn't know it would fit her. She is now making a claim that the top is stained on the front and that I didn't describe it as such. I have accurate descriptions and this top was NWOT. I fear she created a stain to return the top, as it probably didn't fit her. I fear she will be refunded the full amount since it was a bundle, but only send back the top as she claims she loved the purse. I have examined all photos and remember the shirt. I see no stain. She has claimed there was a stain on the front, but refuses to tell me where. Now she is saying I am being dishonest, and won't respond. I have sent Poshmark and email about the claim, but have had no response. I have 4 witnesses who saw me package the item, 3 of whom are adults, 2 of which I am not related to and I told this to Posh in the email. I am just saddened that the top has probably been ruined by the buyer so that she can send it back and now I am out my money. She wants to keep the purse, but I don't even want her to keep that because I am flabbergasted by how rude she has been. I am seriously disappointed in Posh and will probably be forced to give a refund and be out money, even though there was not a stain.


----------



## ToriChan

BaileyShatney said:


> I sent out a top and a purse to a buyer. She definitely wanted the purse, but was hesitant about the top as she didn't know it would fit her. She is now making a claim that the top is stained on the front and that I didn't describe it as such. I have accurate descriptions and this top was NWOT. I fear she created a stain to return the top, as it probably didn't fit her. I fear she will be refunded the full amount since it was a bundle, but only send back the top as she claims she loved the purse. I have examined all photos and remember the shirt. I see no stain. She has claimed there was a stain on the front, but refuses to tell me where. Now she is saying I am being dishonest, and won't respond. I have sent Poshmark and email about the claim, but have had no response. I have 4 witnesses who saw me package the item, 3 of whom are adults, 2 of which I am not related to and I told this to Posh in the email. I am just saddened that the top has probably been ruined by the buyer so that she can send it back and now I am out my money. She wants to keep the purse, but I don't even want her to keep that because I am flabbergasted by how rude she has been. I am seriously disappointed in Posh and will probably be forced to give a refund and be out money, even though there was not a stain.



This will end with either a FULL return (shirt plus bag),  OR she gets offered X amount of posh credits and she accepts (you get your money and posh pays her to keep), or posh will refund her and release money to you and just call it null and void. She will keep items in this scenario. I have never seen a return request rejected. She has probably already stained your item or took pictures to make it look like it did, so posh will side with her. Mostly, they're trying to avoid her doing a chargeback. Anyway, if she does return just the shirt back to you, make sure you have video of you opening it, and showing contents. If she purchased these items as a bundle, they must go back as a bundle.


----------



## MahoganyQT

ToriChan said:


> This will end with either a FULL return (shirt plus bag),  OR she gets offered X amount of posh credits and she accepts (you get your money and posh pays her to keep), or posh will refund her and release money to you and just call it null and void. She will keep items in this scenario. I have never seen a return request rejected. She has probably already stained your item or took pictures to make it look like it did, so posh will side with her. Mostly, they're trying to avoid her doing a chargeback. Anyway, if she does return just the shirt back to you, make sure you have video of you opening it, and showing contents. If she purchased these items as a bundle, they must go back as a bundle.




I had a claim against me rejected. The person said the item was not as described because it didn't fit her. I don't replied that that the item was a size small as listed. It probably didn't fit her but that was not my fault. He claim was denied.


----------



## ToriChan

MahoganyQT said:


> I had a claim against me rejected. The person said the item was not as described because it didn't fit her. I don't replied that that the item was a size small as listed. It probably didn't fit her but that was not my fault. He claim was denied.



Are you sure she wasn't just offered posh credits and she accepted to keep the item?


----------



## finnz

Hi someone can help me or not? I'm from Singapore and I interest 1 clothes in Poshmark but I can't signup because only available for users with the U.S. who can help me? I will pay u use PayPal. Thanks


----------



## Toby93

finnz said:


> Hi someone can help me or not? I'm from Singapore and I interest 1 clothes in Poshmark but I can't signup because only available for users with the U.S. who can help me? I will pay u use PayPal. Thanks



You can only ship within the US if you are a Poshmark seller.  I don't think it's available to anyone outside the US at the moment.


----------



## KPCoppola

Anyone had luck getting a refund for a fake bag from Poshmark? I thought I was a better at spotting fakesbut I guess not. I liked a Dior gaucho, and then a couple days later got notified that the price was dropped quite a bit. I offered like $10 under the price, buyer accepted. I rushed the whole thing because I thought it was a stealones on TheRealReal were selling for a little more  I then posted it here on the Dior forum and it's a fake. Too late to cancel. I emailed Posh and sent a message to the seller hoping she will just cancel the transaction to avoid the hassle of shipping, etc. But if she ships it to me, what is my next step??


----------



## ToriChan

KPCoppola said:


> Anyone had luck getting a refund for a fake bag from Poshmark? I thought I was a better at spotting fakesbut I guess not. I liked a Dior gaucho, and then a couple days later got notified that the price was dropped quite a bit. I offered like $10 under the price, buyer accepted. I rushed the whole thing because I thought it was a stealones on TheRealReal were selling for a little more  I then posted it here on the Dior forum and it's a fake. Too late to cancel. I emailed Posh and sent a message to the seller hoping she will just cancel the transaction to avoid the hassle of shipping, etc. But if she ships it to me, what is my next step??



How much was it? If it's over 500 maybe it gets sent to Posh for authentication, if she does ship to you just file a SNAD claim and provide authentication info that it is not real. I had it happen to me once- seller had images up of the real bag from the designer, I bought it it, and got a faker in the mail. Sent in photos, and posh approved my case.


----------



## KPCoppola

Ah no worries- I was planning ahead. I messaged the seller and although she didn't agree, she cancelled the transaction. Phew! Now off to find another Gaucho =\


----------



## ToriChan

I'm sure this has been said on this thread before but one thing that kinda annoys me just as much as all the fakes/replicas is the amount of low-quality, very worn items. I'm talking about Wal-Mart brand clothing, PJs that just need to be trashed, and used basic flip flops you can get at Old Navy new for $3. 

Today I was looking through a seller's items and she was able to sell a pair of USED Faded Glory Wal-Mart Brand Blue Shorts for 15 because she said they were vintage! No! You can get those at Wal-Mart right now, and for way cheaper. The fact people list this is an issue, but I'm more surprised people buy this crap. I'm usually for people being able to sell whatever they want, but I think with sites like Poshmark they should limit what brands they support. MAYBE this would help them review inauthentic items quicker as well.


----------



## mharri20

ToriChan said:


> I'm sure this has been said on this thread before but one thing that kinda annoys me just as much as all the fakes/replicas is the amount of low-quality, very worn items. I'm talking about Wal-Mart brand clothing, PJs that just need to be trashed, and used basic flip flops you can get at Old Navy new for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was looking through a seller's items and she was able to sell a pair of USED Faded Glory Wal-Mart Brand Blue Shorts for 15 because she said they were vintage! No! You can get those at Wal-Mart right now, and for way cheaper. The fact people list this is an issue, but I'm more surprised people buy this crap. I'm usually for people being able to sell whatever they want, but I think with sites like Poshmark they should limit what brands they support. MAYBE this would help them review inauthentic items quicker as well.




Normally on posh mark when people say their item is "vintage" you probably don't want to buy it lol. I don't understand people's definition of the word...I saw a gal selling horribly fake Valentino Rockstuds and when I told her they were fake and for what reasons (after some backlash from the seller), she said the differences I pointed out were because they were "vintage" rockstuds. 

Yes girl...because they were making rockstuds 30 years ago....no. Just no. People are crazy!


----------



## mster425

Poshmark question please- I have a bag I'm trying to sell relatively quickly because it's from ebay and didn't work out for me, it has 20 or so likes on Posh.  If I reduce the price, does it automatically alert the people who "like" it, or do I need to tag them?

Thanks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

mster425 said:


> Poshmark question please- I have a bag I'm trying to sell relatively quickly because it's from ebay and didn't work out for me, it has 20 or so likes on Posh.  If I reduce the price, does it automatically alert the people who "like" it, or do I need to tag them?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes, the people who liked your bag will get an alert. Good luck!


----------



## mster425

Thanks!


----------



## deltalady

Anyone use Poshmark's concierge service? How long do they have the item before shipping it on to the buyer?


----------



## ThisVNchick

deltalady said:


> Anyone use Poshmark's concierge service? How long do they have the item before shipping it on to the buyer?



Add about 3-4 days to the shipping time. They are usually pretty quick.

The breakdown: 
Takes 2 days to reach PMHQ
1-2 for PM to check the item and request buyer's approval based on pictures
Takes 2 days to reach buyer from PMHQ


----------



## mkr

ThisVNchick said:


> Add about 3-4 days to the shipping time. They are usually pretty quick.
> 
> The breakdown:
> Takes 2 days to reach PMHQ
> 1-2 for PM to check the item and request buyer's approval based on pictures
> Takes 2 days to reach buyer from PMHQ



Wait.  Do they actually send the buyer pictures and the buyer can say yes or no on the purchase?


----------



## ThisVNchick

mkr said:


> Wait.  Do they actually send the buyer pictures and the buyer can say yes or no on the purchase?



Yes, if the condition is even slightly off from how it was advertised in the seller's listing. 

I purchased a Lady Dior that looked good based on the seller's listing photos. However, when it was shipped to PMHQ, the bag was all beat up, scratches and scuffs everywhere and had completely lost its shape. They sent me photos of the item and asked if I approved of this item's condition. Of course I said no, because the seller had said it was in excellent condition, with no apparent wear. They honored my wishes, sent the item back to the seller and cancelled the sale. I'm glad I didn't have to deal with the inconveniences.


----------



## mharri20

mster425 said:


> Poshmark question please- I have a bag I'm trying to sell relatively quickly because it's from ebay and didn't work out for me, it has 20 or so likes on Posh.  If I reduce the price, does it automatically alert the people who "like" it, or do I need to tag them?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Just an FYI, the people who liked your bag will only get an alert if you reduce it by 10% or more.


----------



## mster425

urgh, thanks, it was like 9.6 percent.  I guess I'll raise it back and drop it again tomorrow


----------



## mkr

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, if the condition is even slightly off from how it was advertised in the seller's listing.
> 
> I purchased a Lady Dior that looked good based on the seller's listing photos. However, when it was shipped to PMHQ, the bag was all beat up, scratches and scuffs everywhere and had completely lost its shape. They sent me photos of the item and asked if I approved of this item's condition. Of course I said no, because the seller had said it was in excellent condition, with no apparent wear. They honored my wishes, sent the item back to the seller and cancelled the sale. I'm glad I didn't have to deal with the inconveniences.



There's a bag I want but her main picture is a stock photo, and a couple close ups of the actual bag that kinda suck.  I asked her for more photos of the bag and she said she would post them the next day but never did.  She gives very little description of the bag.  It's a really rare bag and she's the only one that has it.  Part of me thinks it may be beat and that's why there's a stock photo.

Should I buy it and hope for the best or should I pester her for more info?  If the concierge service will send me pics I can decide then right?


----------



## atlcoach

mster425 said:


> urgh, thanks, it was like 9.6 percent.  I guess I'll raise it back and drop it again tomorrow




Unfortunately, that won't work. It will only notify if you lower 10% from the price you have it listed for currently. The system remembers the last lowest price.


----------



## mster425

atlcoach said:


> Unfortunately, that won't work. It will only notify if you lower 10% from the price you have it listed for currently. The system remembers the last lowest price.



Shakes fist at sky*****

OK   That makes sense, people would really abuse it


Thank you!


----------



## ThisVNchick

mkr said:


> There's a bag I want but her main picture is a stock photo, and a couple close ups of the actual bag that kinda suck.  I asked her for more photos of the bag and she said she would post them the next day but never did.  She gives very little description of the bag.  It's a really rare bag and she's the only one that has it.  Part of me thinks it may be beat and that's why there's a stock photo.
> 
> Should I buy it and hope for the best or should I pester her for more info?  If the concierge service will send me pics I can decide then right?



You can only submit it for concierge service if it is over $500. If I were you, if she is refusing to post pictures, ask her what the condition is. Scratches? Scuffs? Lost of shape? Rips or tears? If she says no, and the bag goes to PM for further examination and it has all those flaws, you have a solid case to send the bag back to the seller.


----------



## PikaboICU

I've been shopping a bit at Poshmark and have found a few good bargains but HOLY MOLY they have a TON of counterfeit bags listed there!  Scuze me, _"inspired by", inspired my hiney._ 

How the heck are they getting away with that? I just searched inspired bags and had like 100 pop up!  It's insane..


----------



## mkr

I contacted her and asked for more info.  I also contacted Poshmark to make sure of their policy and explained my situation.  I haven't heard back from either of them.  Probably not going to. It's $600 so I do get concierge service.  She gave no bag conditions and her main photo is a stock photo.  Technically, the bag should look just like that photo, right?  I've wanted this bag for a very long time.  It might very well be my Holy Grail bag. 

Any opinions?


----------



## ThisVNchick

mkr said:


> I contacted her and asked for more info.  I also contacted Poshmark to make sure of their policy and explained my situation.  I haven't heard back from either of them.  Probably not going to. It's $600 so I do get concierge service.  She gave no bag conditions and her main photo is a stock photo.  Technically, the bag should look just like that photo, right?  I've wanted this bag for a very long time.  It might very well be my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions?




I guess if she doesn't state that the bag had any flaws you can assume it is perfect based on the pictures that she put. May I ask what item you're looking at or perhaps you can link me to the listing so I can give you a better second opinion?

The turn-around time for PM to answer to emails is about 2 days. Just hang tight.


----------



## mkr

ThisVNchick said:


> You can only submit it for concierge service if it is over $500. If I were you, if she is refusing to post pictures, ask her what the condition is. Scratches? Scuffs? Lost of shape? Rips or tears? If she says no, and the bag goes to PM for further examination and it has all those flaws, you have a solid case to send the bag back to the seller.





ThisVNchick said:


> I guess if she doesn't state that the bag had any flaws you can assume it is perfect based on the pictures that she put. May I ask what item you're looking at or perhaps you can link me to the listing so I can give you a better second opinion?
> 
> The turn-around time for PM to answer to emails is about 2 days. Just hang tight.



I'm not sure how to link their listings but it is the Tiffany & Co Ellis Hobo.  There is a close-up of the lock with a smudge and possibly a scratch, but it also looks like a reflection.  I can't tell.  Thank you so much.


----------



## sparksfly

Got a notification from PM on my lock screen that was like "someone just scored a Chanel bag for $1,000 off retail" no way that was a legit bag.


----------



## ThisVNchick

sparksfly said:


> Got a notification from PM on my lock screen that was like "someone just scored a Chanel bag for $1,000 off retail" no way that was a legit bag.



That's believable if it was purchase preowned.


----------



## ThisVNchick

mkr said:


> I'm not sure how to link their listings but it is the Tiffany & Co Ellis Hobo.  There is a close-up of the lock with a smudge and possibly a scratch, but it also looks like a reflection.  I can't tell.  Thank you so much.



I found the listing. The bag looks to be in beautiful condition. Since she didn't list any flaws, I think you're OK to dispute it if it comes in terrible condition. It is the responsibility of the seller to let his/her buyer know all flaws. So if she doesn't list it, you can assume it is in excellent condition with no apparent wear. She is also taking offers, so don't pay full price if you don't have to


----------



## mkr

ThisVNchick said:


> I found the listing. The bag looks to be in beautiful condition. Since she didn't list any flaws, I think you're OK to dispute it if it comes in terrible condition. It is the responsibility of the seller to let his/her buyer know all flaws. So if she doesn't list it, you can assume it is in excellent condition with no apparent wear. She is also taking offers, so don't pay full price if you don't have to



Well she listed the same bag on Threadflip for $650.  Like new condition.  And there's a woman who wants it bad and asked her to hold it for 2 weeks and she'll pay full price and more.

I was going to give her 24 hours to respond to my message but DAYUM!

I think I'd better just get it now and pay the full price don't you?


----------



## ThisVNchick

mkr said:


> Well she listed the same bag on Threadflip for $650.  Like new condition.  And there's a woman who wants it bad and asked her to hold it for 2 weeks and she'll pay full price and more.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to give her 24 hours to respond to my message but DAYUM!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd better just get it now and pay the full price don't you?




If you feel like someone else might snatch it up before you then yes, probably best to pay her asking price. I just saw that she responded to someone and said she was open to offers. 

Well if it's like-new, I would expect no less when it comes to you. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## mkr

ThisVNchick said:


> If you feel like someone else might snatch it up before you then yes, probably best to pay her asking price. I just saw that she responded to someone and said she was open to offers.
> 
> Well if it's like-new, I would expect no less when it comes to you. Good luck with your purchase!



It is done.

Haha I got it.  It just so happened that Poshmark answered me and verified everyhing you told me about approving it with me.  I paid the full price.  I didn't want her to take 3 days to think about it.  She might be blowing me off trying to wait for the buyer on Threadflip.  It's mine mine mine!  

I can't thank you enough  I'm new at buying used and its kind of scary.  I owe you one.


----------



## ThisVNchick

mkr said:


> It is done.
> 
> Haha I got it.  It just so happened that Poshmark answered me and verified everyhing you told me about approving it with me.  I paid the full price.  I didn't want her to take 3 days to think about it.  She might be blowing me off trying to wait for the buyer on Threadflip.  It's mine mine mine!
> 
> I can't thank you enough  I'm new at buying used and its kind of scary.  I owe you one.



No worries, I always get that feeling as well when I buy preloved. You just never know, as people's expectations are all different. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## deltalady

Anyone know if Posh Concierge automatically sends the authenticity paperwork with the item or will I have to request a copy?

ETA: I just heard back from Posh. They do not provide any documentation.


----------



## mkr

I'm not sure if I like Poshmark.  I got what I wanted and I'm ecstatic, but wow it seems very cut-throat there.  Buyers are rude and all they want is to get it cheaper.  Oh and they want it cheaper but hold it until next week.  

I was looking at wallets and this one was 55% off.  The buyers say "what's the lowest"  and can you do xxx, really lowball offers.  I don't know what came over me but I felt so bad for the seller that I hit the BUY button just to end her pain.  Kind of a "NOW GET"  to all the scavengers.  It was very satisfying  and the wallet was nice too.:boxing:


----------



## deltalady

mkr said:


> I'm not sure if I like Poshmark.  I got what I wanted and I'm ecstatic, but wow it seems very cut-throat there.  Buyers are rude and all they want is to get it cheaper.  Oh and they want it cheaper but hold it until next week.
> 
> I was looking at wallets and this one was 55% off.  The buyers say "what's the lowest"  and can you do xxx, really lowball offers.  I don't know what came over me but I felt so bad for the seller that I hit the BUY button just to end her pain.  Kind of a "NOW GET"  to all the scavengers.  It was very satisfying  and the wallet was nice too.:boxing:


 
I know what you mean. I bought a Cartier watch (which Posh has been deemed authentic) for the listed price which was less than $850. This was a 18KT gold and stainless steel watch that was priced at an unbelievable deal and folks were still asking for lower. 

As a seller, I ignore the lowball offers and direct them to the make an offer button. If it's ridiculous, which most of the time it is, I just decline their offer.


----------



## deltalady

For those interested, here is what Posh told me about their concierge service:

Thanks for your email. When you purchase something that is processed via Posh Concierge, we will have it verified and authenticated by a third-party authenticator. Therefore it is very unlikely it would ever be found not authentic by a verified authenticator. However, if at some point (within 6 months of purchase), a verified authenticator confirms it is not authentic, please let us know immediately and we will work through and resolve the issue with you. We will provide you with a full refund once we verify your claim. We are always here to help.


----------



## mkr

I do like the concierge service.  You have a second look at the item before you commit.  And you get free shipping.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I'm new to the forum and relatively new to poshmark--I've had both good and bad experiences as a buyer and seller. For the most part I take the stance that something is only "worth" what someone else is willing to pay for it (not what I paid or however much I lose to fees) so I don't get too bent out of shape over ridiculous offers... I just say "no" and forget about it since it's just a way for me to reduce the size of my shoe hoard to make room for other purchases. 

It's much much better now, in my opinion, that they have the offer option to negotiate without it remaining in comments and crushing your sales with other potential buyers who want to further drop the price based on the last offer when the first (or second, third etc) person disappears. I don't hold items--and if I see something I want that is being held for someone else, I definitely swoop in with a better offer or the same offer with immediate payment! Maybe I'm too cut-throat... I just figure that if there is an expectation that a sale is reserved then there's really no reason to complete the transaction sooner rather than later and that just hurts everyone in the long run. 

I do get annoyed on behalf of the seller when I see people asking for trades on a designer item in good condition! I swear their closets are always worn out flip flops, overused Victoria's secret pink yoga pants, and used beauty products past their expirations! Pretttttty sure the seller isn't going to trade lol. 

As a buyer I get pretty annoyed with the excuses and sob stories--some of those sellers apparently move every other week, have a family death every weekend, and get Ebola/have a baby/have a terrible car accident on the days ending in "y" explaining why they haven't been able to get around to shipping anyone's purchases within a few weeks of sale for the last several months of people attempting to make purchase (because a few days is just an unreasonable expectation given the perfect storm of excuses they've concocted haha)

So far I haven't been burned by any fakes but I've mostly just tested the water with some smaller purchases from sellers with really good closets. Hopefully that's an indication that they are good sellers with authentic items in good condition and I won't be disappointed. All of the things with which I've been disappointed definitely had warning signs. I haven't tried to sell any really high-priced items because the fees are pretty high. I'm kind of unenthusiastic about the Vegas post offices to try ebay-selling and posh does make it reallllllly easy to ship. Mixed bag for me but I'm still optimistic!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mharri20 said:


> I totally agree...posh is so addicting!! I've sold quite a bit, but somehow it rarely makes it into my account &#128514;
> 
> I do trades, but I've had good luck with it so far. I try talking with the person to feel them out and look at their past sold items and conversations. It's a fun way to get new stuff without spending anything so I do it sometimes.
> 
> Posh definitely needs to lower their %. Even to 15 instead of 20 which gives them plenty of profit still!!




 So glad you posted about that trade with the Paige pants.  She asked me to trade and I ignored her, then today she comments "???" So I just said "No" and blocked her.  I noticed she had your pics up - I'm glad you said something ... Some people - SMH


----------



## tiffCAKE

chambersb said:


> I don't like to "model" because all bodies are different.  What looks good on me may not work for you and if it looks bad on me it makes the outfit look undesirable.  Besides, if it fit and looked good I would be keeping it



EXACTLY!  I'm short-waisted with much larger chest than anyone of my height should own... I have to buy everything big enough to accommodate and then get it tailored or else I look like I'm wearing a "boob tent" and weigh 35lbs more than I'm already carrying extra  When I try things on, I can see exactly whether or not something is worth the tailoring but I'm an impulse buyer with an Internet addiction--I resell lots of things with tags because they just weren't going to work or weren't worth the effort when they arrived. I use two different dress forms to model items and I still occasionally get the "can you model this?" requests. If I modeled them, there's just no way they'd be appealing without tailoring and if it's been tailored, how am I going to sell it to someone else if they can't try it on themselves? 

Another gripe--sellers that don't mention they had something hemmed or tailored. At 5'3" this usually is not a problem for me but when I have to wear flats because they've been hemmed really short I think that's definitely something you'd want to mention in your listing. One seller said it was my fault for not asking if the NWT jeans were hemmed before buying. I'm pretty sure the average height folks would have had my back on that argument!


----------



## mharri20

gottaluvmybags said:


> So glad you posted about that trade with the Paige pants.  She asked me to trade and I ignored her, then today she comments "???" So I just said "No" and blocked her.  I noticed she had your pics up - I'm glad you said something ... Some people - SMH




Ugh! They are on their third seller right now. This last gal doesn't even mention the stitching problem (and I highly doubt she got it fixed). And yes using my picture without asking??!! Take your own pictures it's not that hard!


----------



## emilu

tiffCAKE said:


> I'm new to the forum and relatively new to poshmark--I've had both good and bad experiences as a buyer and seller. For the most part I take the stance that something is only "worth" what someone else is willing to pay for it (not what I paid or however much I lose to fees) so I don't get too bent out of shape over ridiculous offers... I just say "no" and forget about it since it's just a way for me to reduce the size of my shoe hoard to make room for other purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> It's much much better now, in my opinion, that they have the offer option to negotiate without it remaining in comments and crushing your sales with other potential buyers who want to further drop the price based on the last offer when the first (or second, third etc) person disappears. I don't hold items--and if I see something I want that is being held for someone else, I definitely swoop in with a better offer or the same offer with immediate payment! Maybe I'm too cut-throat... I just figure that if there is an expectation that a sale is reserved then there's really no reason to complete the transaction sooner rather than later and that just hurts everyone in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> I do get annoyed on behalf of the seller when I see people asking for trades on a designer item in good condition! I swear their closets are always worn out flip flops, overused Victoria's secret pink yoga pants, and used beauty products past their expirations! Pretttttty sure the seller isn't going to trade lol.
> 
> 
> 
> As a buyer I get pretty annoyed with the excuses and sob stories--some of those sellers apparently move every other week, have a family death every weekend, and get Ebola/have a baby/have a terrible car accident on the days ending in "y" explaining why they haven't been able to get around to shipping anyone's purchases within a few weeks of sale for the last several months of people attempting to make purchase (because a few days is just an unreasonable expectation given the perfect storm of excuses they've concocted haha)
> 
> 
> 
> So far I haven't been burned by any fakes but I've mostly just tested the water with some smaller purchases from sellers with really good closets. Hopefully that's an indication that they are good sellers with authentic items in good condition and I won't be disappointed. All of the things with which I've been disappointed definitely had warning signs. I haven't tried to sell any really high-priced items because the fees are pretty high. I'm kind of unenthusiastic about the Vegas post offices to try ebay-selling and posh does make it reallllllly easy to ship. Mixed bag for me but I'm still optimistic!




It's pretty easy to print postage yourself now though eBAy. It does help to have a scale. The listing process is a little more complicated though.


----------



## mster425

So I sold my MBMJ bags pretty quickly on Posh.  I was admiring someone else's MBMJ bag, shared it, later I tried to comment what a great price it was, and she blocked me?? Maybe she thought I was a reseller since I've sold several similar bags 

My feelers are hurt. I WANT THE WHOLE INTERNET TO LIKE ME!

Anyway, reporting back to say, while I still don't have the stomach for mean girls on Posh- I got a great deal on my favorite everyday bag, my ebay regrets sold in days, as well as a few other things I would have just donated or never worn so.... I guess they get like a 7/10 for me


----------



## tiffCAKE

mster425 said:


> I WANT THE WHOLE INTERNET TO LIKE ME



Hahahaha! Too funny/cute! You made my morning!

I actually got started on poshmark because I was searching for some elusive ruthie davis Spikette pumps (all the folks that have bought them are NOT reselling or consigning them! I see maybe two pairs a year pop up). I had found a gunmetal colored pair on the RealReal and on poshmark but the realreal pair was a 6.5 and poshmark was a 7 so I would rather have had the poshmark pair. 

The weird thing was that the photos and descriptions and info were identical so I asked the poshmark seller to post photos of the damage mentioned in the description and she totally acted like she had no idea what I was talking about that she never wore them so I quoted her about the damage in the description and then mentioned that I saw identical pair on the realreal and asked if the size was actually a 6.5 or 7 thinking maybe she had them and they're a 7 but fit like a 6.5?? She deleted the listing immediately and blocked me so I couldn't comment/ask questions on other listings.

I was livid but I should have just been grateful to not get scammed by her. She had TONS of listings identical in every detail to the RealReal EXCEPT she would change the sizes by one half up or down... Same photos screen-grabbed and even the descriptions still had the realreal format--didn't even fix the cut/pastes to exclude their identifiable listing format. She was one of those sellers that uses high pressure tactics to get folks to buy through her on PayPal but she doesn't even have the items yet--then she stalls and tells folks tons of excuse/lies about why they're taking so long (because she has to wait for the items to arrive to her before she can send it to them). She also stole tons of other people's photos and pretended they were her--saying she was a model and a fashion insider and that's how she got so many deals on things with wildly varying sizes but the photos were actually easily identifiable to particular fashion bloggers... Minus their heads that she cropped out


----------



## mkr

I was just browsing on Poshmark and saw a cute bag so I clicked on the item.  The seller had a LOT of NWT Michael Kors bags.  The listings said, "Posh price is set, pay with PP and posh shipping".  Is he/she doing something underhanded?  Like using Poshmark to list her items but taking the sale elsewhere?


----------



## deltalady

mkr said:


> I was just browsing on Poshmark and saw a cute bag so I clicked on the item.  The seller had a LOT of NWT Michael Kors bags.  The listings said, "Posh price is set, pay with PP and posh shipping".  Is he/she doing something underhanded?  Like using Poshmark to list her items but taking the sale elsewhere?



Yes. They sell off Posh and do the transaction on PAYPAL, then create a listing for shipping only. Usually $3. They cheat Posh out of the commission. I personally would never buy anthing that way, especially something expensive.


----------



## mkr

deltalady said:


> Yes. They sell off Posh and do the transaction on PAYPAL, then create a listing for shipping only. Usually $3. They cheat Posh out of the commission. I personally would never buy anthing that way, especially something expensive.




Well that's just   Sorry couldn't resist.  There are some really funny emoticons here.  
How do they get away with it?  It's posted right on the listings.  And there are a lot of them.


----------



## ToriChan

Has anyone noticed the crazy amount of outlet resellers with exorbitant prices? Like bags they got for $70 at the Outlet for $250+. I've noticed this a lot on Coach and Kate Spade listings. What's kinda crazy is people pay these high prices, when they could have gotten the same bag NWT on eBay for probably 100 dollars cheaper. How are people so blind to this, and not think to shop around for a better deal?


----------



## mkr

They also need to update their listings.  So many items are sold but not marked sold and not removed.  The listings are just abandoned.


----------



## restricter

ToriChan said:


> Has anyone noticed the crazy amount of outlet resellers with exorbitant prices? Like bags they got for $70 at the Outlet for $250+. I've noticed this a lot on Coach and Kate Spade listings. What's kinda crazy is people pay these high prices, when they could have gotten the same bag NWT on eBay for probably 100 dollars cheaper. How are people so blind to this, and not think to shop around for a better deal?



They might do this so the lowball offers they get are actually closer to the prices they want.  I've had offers for 1/2 to 1/3 of my asking price so I tend to mark my prices up (not astronomically high) but enough so that offers might be in the realm of reality.


----------



## ToriChan

restricter said:


> They might do this so the lowball offers they get are actually closer to the prices they want.  I've had offers for 1/2 to 1/3 of my asking price so I tend to mark my prices up (not astronomically high) but enough so that offers might be in the realm of reality.



Oh, I can understand that. I do that too, price my listings up so people can negotiate with me, but still being reasonable. I'm more talking about the people who have a hundred listings of purses they got at the outlet and they don't negotiate on prices at all and are more or less preying on the people who don't have outlets close to them and know what the bags sell for there. I can understand people taking a 10% Shopper's fee because they are in a sense working but to jack up prices so high is kinda crazy especially when they are higher than ebay.

I see this a lot with the Coach Peyton Domed Satchel that was majorly discounted in the outlet this winter. At many outlets, they were about 65 dollars and since then i've seen them on posh for over 250. 

*edit for context


----------



## restricter

ToriChan said:


> Oh, I can understand that. I do that too, price my listings up so people can negotiate with me, but still being reasonable. I'm more talking about the people who have a hundred listings of purses they got at the outlet and they don't negotiate on prices at all and are more or less preying on the people who don't have outlets close to them and know what the bags sell for there. I can understand people taking a 10% Shopper's fee because they are in a sense working but to jack up prices so high is kinda crazy especially when they are higher than ebay.
> 
> I see this a lot with the Coach Peyton Domed Satchel that was majorly discounted in the outlet this winter. At many outlets, they were about 65 dollars and since then i've seen them on posh for over 250.
> 
> *edit for context



Okay, assume you want a 10% profit over outlet price plus tax.  Posh takes 20% of your selling price.  Your prices are necessarily going to have to be higher than eBay.  Anything else in that scenario is trying to make a bigger profit margin.  I'm not going to get into the ethics of it.  Goodness knows we've had long debates about it all over tPF.  There are ridiculous markups everywhere.   You should see some of the ones for LV and Hermes items -- especially H items.  A $10,500 black Birkin with GHW can sell for $20,000.  They charge it because someone, somewhere will pay.  However, that will neither be you nor me paying those prices.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> Oh, I can understand that. I do that too, price  my listings up so people can negotiate with me, but still being  reasonable. I'm more talking about the people who have a hundred  listings of purses they got at the outlet and they don't negotiate on  prices at all and are more or less preying on the people who don't have  outlets close to them and know what the bags sell for there. I can  understand people taking a 10% Shopper's fee because they are in a sense  working but to jack up prices so high is kinda crazy especially when  they are higher than ebay.
> 
> I see this a lot with the Coach Peyton Domed Satchel that was majorly  discounted in the outlet this winter. At many outlets, they were about  65 dollars and since then i've seen them on posh for over 250.
> 
> *edit for context


First off, very few sellers are going to be personal shoppers for 10%. Gosh, gas alone would eat up that 10%, not taking fees, time and work involved in shopping, listing, dealing with Q&As, etc. 

Consignment shops take from 30%-60% of the selling price and personal shoppers double and triple cost for their services! 

As for your comments about the markup on Coach Peyton domed satchels, what stopped you from buying one (or more) at the outlets for about $65? To play devil's advocate, you snooze, you lose. (And I don't have any of that bag, don't sell on ebay or posh and I have no horse in this particular race.)





restricter said:


> I'm not going to get into the ethics of it.  Goodness knows we've had long debates about it all over tPF


I realize this has been discussed many times over many years and on many brands so without going into members' opinions on that, I just want to comment on your use of "ethics."

There's absolutely nothing unethical about listing items at inflated prices. It's the basis of capitalism; items are worth what a willing buyer will pay. And if it doesn't sell at a price the seller lists for, they either reduce the price, sit on the item and it never sells or they wait for the right buyer. 

But IMO, "ethics" has nothing to do with selling and the prices items are listed for. 

As an example, I saw identical Uggs boots (same style, size and color) this winter at both TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack and Nordstrom (mall store). At TJ's, they were $129.99, at the Rack they were $199 and at the mall store they were around $300. (I don't recall the exact prices since it was a few months ago.) Are Nordies or the Rack less ethical than TJ Maxx? Is Nordstrom at the mall less ethical than its Rack counterpart?


----------



## amrx87

I LOVE posh!! Sold abt $400 worth of clothes and things, and im going to put it toward a new bag! No bad experiences yet, knock wood, and i havent encountered any meanies.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> First off, very few sellers are going to be personal shoppers for 10%. Gosh, gas alone would eat up that 10%, not taking fees, time and work involved in shopping, listing, dealing with Q&As, etc.
> 
> Consignment shops take from 30%-60% of the selling price and personal shoppers double and triple cost for their services!
> 
> As for your comments about the markup on Coach Peyton domed satchels, what stopped you from buying one (or more) at the outlets for about $65? To play devil's advocate, you snooze, you lose. (And I don't have any of that bag, don't sell on ebay or posh and I have no horse in this particular race.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this has been discussed many times over many years and on many brands so without going into members' opinions on that, I just want to comment on your use of "ethics."
> 
> There's absolutely nothing unethical about listing items at inflated prices. It's the basis of capitalism; items are worth what a willing buyer will pay. And if it doesn't sell at a price the seller lists for, they either reduce the price, sit on the item and it never sells or they wait for the right buyer.
> 
> But IMO, "ethics" has nothing to do with selling and the prices items are listed for.
> 
> As an example, I saw identical Uggs boots (same style, size and color) this winter at both TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack and Nordstrom (mall store). At TJ's, they were $129.99, at the Rack they were $199 and at the mall store they were around $300. (I don't recall the exact prices since it was a few months ago.) Are Nordies or the Rack less ethical than TJ Maxx? Is Nordstrom at the mall less ethical than its Rack counterpart?




Agree completely.  It's supply and demand.  My post perhaps was a bit poorly worded.  I meant the threads got into whether it was an ethical issue.  Like you, I have no dog in the race.


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> First off, very few sellers are going to be personal shoppers for 10%. Gosh, gas alone would eat up that 10%, not taking fees, time and work involved in shopping, listing, dealing with Q&As, etc.
> 
> Consignment shops take from 30%-60% of the selling price and personal shoppers double and triple cost for their services!
> 
> As for your comments about the markup on Coach Peyton domed satchels, what stopped you from buying one (or more) at the outlets for about $65? To play devil's advocate, you snooze, you lose. (And I don't have any of that bag, don't sell on ebay or posh and I have no horse in this particular race.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this has been discussed many times over many years and on many brands so without going into members' opinions on that, I just want to comment on your use of "ethics."
> 
> There's absolutely nothing unethical about listing items at inflated prices. It's the basis of capitalism; items are worth what a willing buyer will pay. And if it doesn't sell at a price the seller lists for, they either reduce the price, sit on the item and it never sells or they wait for the right buyer.
> 
> But IMO, "ethics" has nothing to do with selling and the prices items are listed for.
> 
> As an example, I saw identical Uggs boots (same style, size and color) this winter at both TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack and Nordstrom (mall store). At TJ's, they were $129.99, at the Rack they were $199 and at the mall store they were around $300. (I don't recall the exact prices since it was a few months ago.) Are Nordies or the Rack less ethical than TJ Maxx? Is Nordstrom at the mall less ethical than its Rack counterpart?



I do agree with what you're saying BeenBurned. I think my post is more commenting on the inflated bags being sold and what i've witnessed in the comment section of the listing. For example- if someone offers $200 on a bag listed at $250 but you bought it for $65 and then you publicly complain that the offer is a low ball because the retail value is $378 (even though the Peyton Bags at the outlet were not sold for that), even with fees, that is still a hefty profit. Sure, a seller can decline the offer of 200 and wait for 250, they have the right to do that, but the seller complaining in the comments is what doesn't look so hot. However, if that's how they want to conduct their business that's on them, and I guess good luck to them!


----------



## tiffCAKE

I'm amazed too by the pricing of some folks. When I'm trying to sell OR buy I actually try to find other items that are the same or equivalent on eBay, Amazon, other poshmark listings etc. so I know what I'm willing to pay for an item or what to list mine at. If I bought something full price but someone else buys it on clearance and we both try to sell our items, my full price purchase has zero to do with my item reselling. Bottom line is that if someone else has it listed cheaper, then that's going to sell before mine. 

Actually, the thing that works against me is when I realllllllllly want something but it's just a little bit more than I want to pay or I take too long thinking about and that item is no longer available. How many of us have stalked something waiting for it to go on sale and it sells out and then we obsess over finding it again? If that happens a couple of times where I've stalked an item from the moment it actually became available, through its markdowns, and eventually can't get it until resale and lose a couple auctions or miss out on some good condition consignments, I buy it instantly the next time it pops up! In my head the demand has increased bc it's no longer freely available and I'm scared I won't find it again in good condition or that someone else will snatch it before me! So for that reason, if something doesn't sell and I really did my homework and priced it correctly, then I remove the listing and wait to resell. Keeping it around just entices lower and lower offers. I don't know if faking the demand and waiting on the competition actually works on any other buyers besides me though hahaha!


----------



## mkr

DigyLady said:


> How does poshmark ensure authenticity?


I don't think that they do. 

 But if you find the item is not authentic, with proof of course, you are covered.  At least that's what it says on their site.  I've only just recently purchased from them and my item was over $500 so they have concierge service that authenticates it for them before I recieve it.  They send it to a third party for that, or so they say.


----------



## mharri20

DigyLady said:


> How does poshmark ensure authenticity?




If you receive an items that is fake, just email posh with pictures and they will confirm and you'll get the money back. If you're questioning it, you can do this as well, or I'd recommend going through a service to get it authenticated. So before you buy (under $500 since anything over is already covered by posh), think about adding the price of authenticating to your purchase if you are unsure. 

I don't know anything about authenticating bags, so I haven't bought any on posh. I've done my research and know my shoes, so I'm comfortable buying them now. I try to comment on listings where the seller claims they are unsure of authenticity or claims authentic when they are fake (and I'm 100% sure they are fake or I don't comment and ask for more pics). I hate seeing buyers buy items they think are real when they aren't...I get a lot of backlash from sellers for this unfortunately :/ it makes me hate doing it because I comment and then hope for nothing bad to come of it, but I just put myself in the buyers prospective and can't help but keep doing it. Some people may think it's wrong, but reporting fakes on posh does nothing unfortunately


----------



## mkr

I have a question. Why are people on Poshmark following me?  I don't sell and I bought a bag and a wallet in one day and that's it.  Why would anyone "follow" me?


----------



## kateincali

mkr said:


> I have a question. Why are people on Poshmark following me?  I don't sell and I bought a bag and a wallet in one day and that's it.  Why would anyone "follow" me?



Are you "liking" or commenting on listings? Some people will follow others who are liking/purchasing/commenting on items that are similar to what they're selling, on the chance you'll in turn visit their closets and follow/purchase.


----------



## Asscher Cut

ToriChan said:


> I do agree with what you're saying BeenBurned. I think my post is more commenting on the inflated bags being sold and what i've witnessed in the comment section of the listing. For example- if someone offers $200 on a bag listed at $250 but you bought it for $65 and then you publicly complain that the offer is a low ball because the retail value is $378 (even though the Peyton Bags at the outlet were not sold for that), even with fees, that is still a hefty profit. Sure, a seller can decline the offer of 200 and wait for 250, they have the right to do that, but the seller complaining in the comments is what doesn't look so hot. However, if that's how they want to conduct their business that's on them, and I guess good luck to them!



I see that all the time, and I mostly notice that those things tend to sit forever and have 10,000 comments trying to negotiate lol. that would be exhausting. Most people are hip to using a number of shopping sites now. Sellers have closets full of stuff that have/will be there for years unless they negotiate/get real.

I am addicted to the app and need to cool my jets if I want to keep up with my savings challenges lol.


----------



## ToriChan

Asscher Cut said:


> I see that all the time, and I mostly notice that those things tend to sit forever and have 10,000 comments trying to negotiate lol. that would be exhausting. Most people are hip to using a number of shopping sites now. Sellers have closets full of stuff that have/will be there for years unless they negotiate/get real.
> 
> I am addicted to the app and need to cool my jets if I want to keep up with my savings challenges lol.



So true! I wonder how of actual items on poshmark have sold vs. what is all listed. I've noticed a lot of items with deep discounts or low "Buy it Now" prices get snatched up quickly, and I usually just check what's new in certain categories/brands without really searching Posh for anything in particular. Very rarely do I purchase items that i've liked that the seller has discounted, since I just buy what I want when I see it lol.


----------



## Asscher Cut

ToriChan said:


> So true! I wonder how of actual items on poshmark have sold vs. what is all listed. I've noticed a lot of items with deep discounts or low "Buy it Now" prices get snatched up quickly, and I usually just check what's new in certain categories/brands without really searching Posh for anything in particular. Very rarely do I purchase items that i've liked that the seller has discounted, since I just buy what I want when I see it lol.



There is much more inventory than buyers on posh. A lot of girls list in a number of places which is smart. When I want something in particular it is typically fairly easy to find at a good price, which I appreciate. its easier to comb through than pages and pages of eBay lol.


----------



## ToriChan

Asscher Cut said:


> There is much more inventory than buyers on posh. A lot of girls list in a number of places which is smart. When I want something in particular it is typically fairly easy to find at a good price, which I appreciate. its easier to comb through than pages and pages of eBay lol.



Very true. When I first started on Posh I did a huge clean up of my closet and sold over 70+ listings, some even were bundles, and I was just happy to get rid of stuff for a good price since it wasn't serving a purpose anymore! Now I just buy a lot on the site haha, and sell occasionally a handbag I'm ready to part with, but there is not a rush to sell those items so I'm more willing to wait out for the price I want if that takes an extra week or two.


----------



## mkr

chanelish said:


> I think they just automatically make people follow each other when they register so you 'feel' like you have a growing group of people that are watching your listings. I keep getting new random followers even though I haven't been really active in 3-4 months



Well it's creeping me out.


----------



## GlamGirly

I want to like Posh so badly BUT the fact that the two items I bought never shipped and I had to cancel both transactions is frustrating! Oh well...


----------



## mkr

I think that may be due to so many listings that are sold "behind Poshmark's back".  I've seen listings where they openly say they'll sell it through Paypal but ship through Poshmark.  But I've also asked questions to sellers about their items and get no response for weeks.  I'm assuming the item is gone.


----------



## Belen.E

Before I buy anything on posh I do 1,2,3 as needed:
1) Check to see when the item was last updated. If it's recently I just press buy. If not recently then I...
2) Check their top 2 listings to see when they were last updated or if the seller recently replied to anyone. 
3) If I still can't figure it out then I just ask if the item is still available.


----------



## PikaboICU

mkr said:


> Well it's creeping me out.


This...

I noticed I have a bunch of followers and often get comments just for "liking" something so I can save it to perhaps buy later..
It's creepy, stalkerish, I wish I could turn it off...


----------



## mkr

And the "parties" I get invited to.  Why are there parties???  Nothing looks like it's discounted.  Some prices are down right high.  And the app keeps sending me (not)cute little snippets.  I got what I was looking for.  I think I'll delete the app.


----------



## kateincali

mkr said:


> And the "parties" I get invited to.  Why are there parties???  Nothing looks like it's discounted.  Some prices are down right high.  And the app keeps sending me (not)cute little snippets.  I got what I was looking for.  I think I'll delete the app.




You can turn notifications off in your settings


----------



## mkr

faith_ann said:


> You can turn notifications off in your settings


I keep forgetting to do that.


----------



## mkr

I bought a wallet on3/19 and the seller still hasn't shipped.  I emailed Posh and they said if it hasn't shipped in 7 days I can cancel.  They contacted her on 3/27 and she told them she would ship soon????  Wow.

I have a feeling she sold my wallet to someone else after I bought it, there were messages on the item betweeh her and another buyer who must have been dealing privately until I bought the item.

Does the seller get dinged or in any kind of trouble if she does this?  I haven't cancelled the sale yet, I want her to ship it or tell me what's going on.


----------



## mster425

Did you tag her on the listing and ask if she's going to ship it?  At least that way when people go to look at stuff she's sold they'll see she's a slow shipper (or doesn't ship at all)


----------



## mkr

mster425 said:


> Did you tag her on the listing and ask if she's going to ship it?  At least that way when people go to look at stuff she's sold they'll see she's a slow shipper (or doesn't ship at all)


No not yet.  I emailed Posh, that way THEY know this is happening.  If I don't get an immediate ship or another crappy answer, I will do that.

It's been 11 days.  I could have bought it from Italy and gotten it faster.ullhair:


----------



## ToriChan

mkr said:


> No not yet.  I emailed Posh, that way THEY know this is happening.  If I don't get an immediate ship or another crappy answer, I will do that.
> 
> It's been 11 days.  I could have bought it from Italy and gotten it faster.ullhair:



You know you can cancel the item under your purchases- you don't have to email posh either. You as a buyer are entitled to do that after 7 days of non-shipment.


----------



## mkr

mster425 said:


> Did you tag her on the listing and ask if she's going to ship it?  At least that way when people go to look at stuff she's sold they'll see she's a slow shipper (or doesn't ship at all)





ToriChan said:


> You know you can cancel the item under your purchases- you don't have to email posh either. You as a buyer are entitled to do that after 7 days of non-shipment.



I emailed Posh because I want them to know the seller isn't shipping it.  If I just cancel it, it's just cancelled.


----------



## ToriChan

mkr said:


> I emailed Posh because I want them to know the seller isn't shipping it.  If I just cancel it, it's just cancelled.



I mean, i don't think Posh can really do anything for you unless tell you to cancel it (or they will cancel it for you.) It's not like eBay where you get dinged for unshipped items/items shipping late and they will restrict what you can sell. Posh as far as I know doesn't ban people for no shipment, they just highly discourage from you to do it.


----------



## courtsmcg

I wish poshmark was international


----------



## mster425

OK, any advice or reassurance?  I've sold maybe $1,000 worth of stuff on Posh since I joined and just got a notice of a "not as described" return on a $25 bundle of my mom's Vera stuff- it was like 6 items.  I took pics of everything and the ONLY thing that was damaged at all was the wallet, which had wear in the corners so I said "wear in corners" and also posted a closeup of the inside of the wallet, which had been used. I included a matching coin purse for free. I have no idea what she's complaining about out of the 6 but can only assume it's the wallet since nothing else showed significant wear.

Anyway, assuming Posh allows the return, which whatever- it's $20 worth of my mom's stuff, are there negative hits on me that anyone else can see, like on ebay?  Will they disable my account?  Should I post a message to the buyer on the listing, or just let it go?  What if she doesn't return all the items?   Advise me!


----------



## mharri20

mster425 said:


> OK, any advice or reassurance?  I've sold maybe $1,000 worth of stuff on Posh since I joined and just got a notice of a "not as described" return on a $25 bundle of my mom's Vera stuff- it was like 6 items.  I took pics of everything and the ONLY thing that was damaged at all was the wallet, which had wear in the corners so I said "wear in corners" and also posted a closeup of the inside of the wallet, which had been used. I included a matching coin purse for free. I have no idea what she's complaining about out of the 6 but can only assume it's the wallet since nothing else showed significant wear.
> 
> Anyway, assuming Posh allows the return, which whatever- it's $20 worth of my mom's stuff, are there negative hits on me that anyone else can see, like on ebay?  Will they disable my account?  Should I post a message to the buyer on the listing, or just let it go?  What if she doesn't return all the items?   Advise me!




So I've had a couple of people claim not as described as well, and if I get the email I always comment on the listing asking what was wrong. One gal did it because she hadn't gotten the package but it showed delivered...others because it didn't fit (which they can't return because of). I like to know why they thought it wasn't as described so I ask. 

Posh won't disable your account or give you any sort of negative hit. This is good too because some people are simply never happy or do it to try to get more money out of it. Posh has started a thing where if it isn't as described, they allow you to return OR they offer you $xx to keep it. If the buyer ends up returning, I would suggest video taping you opening the package just in case something happened or she didn't return it all. This way you have hard evidence of your claim 

Hope this helped!


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Anyway, assuming Posh allows the return, which whatever- it's $20 worth of my mom's stuff, are there negative hits on me that anyone else can see, like on ebay?  Will they disable my account?  Should I post a message to the buyer on the listing, or just let it go?  What if she doesn't return all the items?   Advise me!




I would email Posh and ask for clarification regarding what the issue is. If you're comfortable with communication between you and the buyer being public, you could ask her directly instead.

Posh will (hopefully) handle it if she doesn't return all the items. There won't be a visible defect and your account should be fine. Posh seems only to close closets of people not following Posh rules or repeatedly scamming people.

ETA oops cross posted with the above


----------



## mster425

mharri20 said:


> So I've had a couple of people claim not as described as well, and if I get the email I always comment on the listing asking what was wrong. One gal did it because she hadn't gotten the package but it showed delivered...others because it didn't fit (which they can't return because of). I like to know why they thought it wasn't as described so I ask.
> 
> Posh won't disable your account or give you any sort of negative hit. This is good too because some people are simply never happy or do it to try to get more money out of it. Posh has started a thing where if it isn't as described, they allow you to return OR they offer you $xx to keep it. If the buyer ends up returning, I would suggest video taping you opening the package just in case something happened or she didn't return it all. This way you have hard evidence of your claim
> 
> Hope this helped!




I don't know how to quote multiple people, but thanks both of you!  I guess I'm wary of inviting her to say something rude if I comment on the listing, so I emailed Posh first to see if they'll clarify.  

See, this is proof that nothing good comes from owning Vera


----------



## mharri20

mster425 said:


> I don't know how to quote multiple people, but thanks both of you!  I guess I'm wary of inviting her to say something rude if I comment on the listing, so I emailed Posh first to see if they'll clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is proof that nothing good comes from owning Vera




I know what you mean. I usually ask the person because posh takes a long time to get back with me, and half the time this has happened it's because of something silly. I had a person respond with something rude one time and I simply didn't respond. I just prefer to know first hand what the problem is. 

Also, my friend had a gal open a claim that a dress wasn't as described, and was trying to return it because the item didn't fit. My friend asked her on the listing, and also made sure to ask that nothing else was wrong with the dress to which the buyer said no, just didn't fit. When the buyer found out she couldn't return the dress for size, she tried to say it was damaged. Since my friend has asked her and her responses were on the listing (that nothing had been wrong), posh denied the claim. So this is simply why I prefer to ask them directly because it can help


----------



## mkr

I've looked through some of the listings on this site.  First, it's hard to search, if you want a Gucci bag, you have to sort through all of them.  You can't filter.  And honestly, some of the items on there really shouldn't be for sale.  There are a lot of dirty, ratty worn out bags to sift through.  Even a designer handbag needs thrown out at some point.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I've looked through some of the listings on this site.  First, it's hard to search, if you want a Gucci bag, you have to sort through all of them.  You can't filter.  And honestly, some of the items on there really shouldn't be for sale.  There are a lot of dirty, ratty worn out bags to sift through.  Even a designer handbag needs thrown out at some point.



I don't like using the site much at all.  It is hard to navigate as mkr stated.  You search a certain designer, and you have to scroll through them all.  If you find something that's interesting & click on it for a closer look, when you go to return to the search, it takes you back to about half way on the first page & you have to scroll all the way back down til you get to the place you left off.  It's not very user friendly.  And yes, there is some junk on there that should go in the trash!!  And a lot of fakes, too.  Somewhere in the listing will be the word "inspired" but it's listed like an authentic bag.  There are much better sites to surf than Poshmark.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> And the "parties" I get invited to.  Why are there parties???  Nothing looks like it's discounted.  Some prices are down right high.  And the app keeps sending me (not)cute little snippets.  I got what I was looking for.  I think I'll delete the app.



The parties are only for the phone app which I don't use.  So I have no need for party invites. And I haven't found any way to clean up & get rid of all the followers who I have no idea who they are or the stupid invites that I don't need.  I don't have a closet there so I have no idea why I have so many so called followers.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I don't like using the site much at all.  It is hard to navigate as mkr stated.  You search a certain designer, and you have to scroll through them all.  If you find something that's interesting & click on it for a closer look, when you go to return to the search, it takes you back to about half way on the first page & you have to scroll all the way back down til you get to the place you left off.  It's not very user friendly.  And yes, there is some junk on there that should go in the trash!!  And a lot of fakes, too.  Somewhere in the listing will be the word "inspired" but it's listed like an authentic bag.  There are much better sites to surf than Poshmark.


Exactly!  I've never finished looking through all the items because it is too tedious.  And that can't be good for the seller.  Something wonderful could be at the bottom of the list and I will never see it.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Exactly!  I've never finished looking through all the items because it is too tedious.  And that can't be good for the seller.  Something wonderful could be at the bottom of the list and I will never see it.



 Exactly!!  There aren't enough pictures & most of the ones that are there are crap.  Poshmark states they do not allow fake but make no effort to remove the listing of so called "inspired" bags.  Seems to me if you're going to allow the sale of that junk, at least put it into it's own category & make sure it says INSPIRED in the listing header.  They really need to come up with a way to filter the searches.  I cannot imagine much goes on there.  I see a lot of stuff that been listed for months & a lot of the sellers don't check on much less update their so called closets. Sorry ...end of


----------



## deacc

mkr said:


> Exactly!  I've never finished looking through all the items because it is too tedious.  And that can't be good for the seller.  Something wonderful could be at the bottom of the list and I will never see it.




Ditto. I think I went there twice and left thinking "what a mess". Mind u that's not that the only site that I think is not well organized and I really have a problem them allowing fake bags.


----------



## ToriChan

Bought a bag I've been wanting for awhile and it's hard to find nowadays, the seller described it as "like new." When I got it she didn't even bother to clean out the back pocket of all her feminine supplies, and the interior had obvious wear and Bobby pins were in the zip pocket. Now that's just laziness if you don't clean out a bag before you send it, and just throw it in a box with no protection to send it 

Only keeping it because it's a bag I've really wanted, but it's sellers like that which really turn me off from posh.


----------



## mster425

ToriChan said:


> Bought a bag I've been wanting for awhile and it's hard to find nowadays, the seller described it as "like new." When I got it she didn't even bother to clean out the back pocket of all her feminine supplies, and the interior had obvious wear and Bobby pins were in the zip pocket. Now that's just laziness if you don't clean out a bag before you send it, and just throw it in a box with no protection to send it
> 
> Only keeping it because it's a bag I've really wanted, but it's sellers like that which really turn me off from posh.



I am so sorry that happened to you!  that just happened to me with Tradesy.  The seller listed as "like new" and sent me a message assuring me no marks whatsoever- the bag arrived with piping scuffed terribly all up the front of the bag and covered in what I am HOPING was mud.  Although I wouldn't be surprised if it's more common with Posh, there are liars and scammers everywhere!


----------



## mster425

Just to update on my situation- I'd emailed Posh asking what the buyer's specific issue was and they just responded with a cut and paste of what was online "not as described, respond if you wish with your side"

Not knowing at all what the complaint was, I wrote a response on the online form just saying that she ordered and received exactly what was described. I said I threw in an extra wallet thing free and the only item having visible signs of wear was posted as having visible signs of wear. I pointed out that I have all 5 star ratings from all my other sales.

Last night I got an email saying upon further review, my funds are being released to me and sorry for the inconvenience.  

Relatively painless compared to all the horror stories I've heard about ebay, etc.


----------



## mkr

mster425 said:


> Just to update on my situation- I'd emailed Posh asking what the buyer's specific issue was and they just responded with a cut and paste of what was online "not as described, respond if you wish with your side"
> 
> Not knowing at all what the complaint was, I wrote a response on the online form just saying that she ordered and received exactly what was described. I said I threw in an extra wallet thing free and the only item having visible signs of wear was posted as having visible signs of wear. I pointed out that I have all 5 star ratings from all my other sales.
> 
> Last night I got an email saying upon further review, my funds are being released to me and sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Relatively painless compared to all the horror stories I've heard about ebay, etc.



So she had to have "accepted" the item.  When you accept the item they ask you to rate the purchase/seller/whatever.  Did you check to see if she gave you a comment?


----------



## mster425

mkr said:


> So she had to have "accepted" the item.  When you accept the item they ask you to rate the purchase/seller/whatever.  Did you check to see if she gave you a comment?



She didn't accept the item- if you hit "accept" you are basically saying everything's ok with it and you agree to pay- Posh can release the $.  Never hit accept until you are sure you got what you paid for, it's authentic, etc!

She refused to accept and said "not as described," Posh reviewed, and released the money without her accepting.


----------



## mkr

Good for you!


----------



## mharri20

mster425 said:


> Just to update on my situation- I'd emailed Posh asking what the buyer's specific issue was and they just responded with a cut and paste of what was online "not as described, respond if you wish with your side"
> 
> Not knowing at all what the complaint was, I wrote a response on the online form just saying that she ordered and received exactly what was described. I said I threw in an extra wallet thing free and the only item having visible signs of wear was posted as having visible signs of wear. I pointed out that I have all 5 star ratings from all my other sales.
> 
> Last night I got an email saying upon further review, my funds are being released to me and sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Relatively painless compared to all the horror stories I've heard about ebay, etc.




This is good news! She was probably trying to return because it didn't fit or something strange like that, but posh wouldn't allow it. I've had good luck with posh services on this and they seem to do a good job on making the decisions.


----------



## mkr

mharri20 said:


> This is good news! She was probably trying to return because it didn't fit or something strange like that, but posh wouldn't allow it. I've had good luck with posh services on this and they seem to do a good job on making the decisions.


Sorry not to change the subject but are those your hairy cat shoes in your avatar?  They are fantastic!  And I'm sorry for calling them hairy cat shoes.  Please forgive me?


----------



## mharri20

mkr said:


> Sorry not to change the subject but are those your hairy cat shoes in your avatar?  They are fantastic!  And I'm sorry for calling them hairy cat shoes.  Please forgive me?




Lol hairy cat shoes?? Yes that's me and they are mine  scored them for a fabulous deal but they are proudly displayed in my closet as they are way too dang tall!!!


----------



## JuliJenn

Good morning!  Has anyone had a "not as described" case take longer than two days for a response? It seems like most of you who have had to open a case have heard back right away.   I am pretty much brand new to Poshmark. I had a couple of sales that went fine, but I just bought my first item, a pair of Louboutin Une Plumes.  They are totally authentic, that is not the problem.  Unfortunately, the seller listed them as the incorrect color. The listing described them as "black patent leather", and the photos were taken indoors, not near a window or anything, so they really look like they are black in the photos. When they arrived however, I found out they are the burgundy metallic color. 

To her defense, indoors they can appear as dark as black, but in any natural lighting, they are definitely not black (that's my photograph below).They are a hard color to photograph, but when you hold them in your hands, it is clear the color is burgundy.   It makes a difference because the color just doesn't work with my complexion and makes my feet look dead.  It might not seem like a big deal, but to me it is.  Especially since they were not cheap, and what I thought I was buying was black shoes, not burgundy.  

I chose "not as described" and "other", and uploaded several photos of the shoes in natural lighting so that Poshmark could see the actual color. I also noted that the listing stated the shoes being sold were "black", but I didn't include a screenshot of the listing.   Should I have contacted the seller first instead? I know there is not the same protection as eBay and this is a lot of money for me to risk, so I wanted to do this by the rules.   I was just not sure how Poshmark worked with situations like this. I'm afraid I didn't do something right.

That was on Wednesday (the day they were delivered), and I have not heard anything back. It still says case under review.  I am worried that Poshmark won't think color is important enough. Has anyone had a case over color or details like this denied?  Or has anyone had a case take longer than two days?  Thank you for sharing your experience!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## BeenBurned

JuliJenn said:


> Good morning!  Has anyone had a "not as described" case take longer than two days for a response? It seems like most of you who have had to open a case have heard back right away.   I am pretty much brand new to Poshmark. I had a couple of sales that went fine, but I just bought my first item, a pair of Louboutin Une Plumes.  They are totally authentic, that is not the problem.  Unfortunately, the seller listed them as the incorrect color. The listing described them as "black patent leather", and the photos were taken indoors, not near a window or anything, so they really look like they are black in the photos. When they arrived however, I found out they are the burgundy metallic color.
> 
> To her defense, indoors they can appear as dark as black, but in any natural lighting, they are definitely not black (that's my photograph below).They are a hard color to photograph, but when you hold them in your hands, it is clear the color is burgundy.   It makes a difference because the color just doesn't work with my complexion and makes my feet look dead.  It might not seem like a big deal, but to me it is.  Especially since they were not cheap, and what I thought I was buying was black shoes, not burgundy.
> 
> I chose "not as described" and "other", and uploaded several photos of the shoes in natural lighting so that Poshmark could see the actual color. I also noted that the listing stated the shoes being sold were "black", but I didn't include a screenshot of the listing.   Should I have contacted the seller first instead? I know there is not the same protection as eBay and this is a lot of money for me to risk, so I wanted to do this by the rules.   I was just not sure how Poshmark worked with situations like this. I'm afraid I didn't do something right.
> 
> That was on Wednesday (the day they were delivered), and I have not heard anything back. It still says case under review.  I am worried that Poshmark won't think color is important enough. Has anyone had a case over color or details like this denied?  Or has anyone had a case take longer than two days?  Thank you for sharing your experience!  I really appreciate it.


Sheesh! This isn't a case of close colors like black and dark navy or black and dark brown! I don't buy or sell on PM but I can't imagine that they'd deny a SNAD  claim (or whatever terminology they use there) when an item described as  "black" is clearly red! That's not even close, in spite of how they may  have appeared in her pictures. 

Are you able to contact the seller directly, either through PM messaging or directly to her email? I would assume if you paid through PP, you'd have her email address. In fact, it's a good idea to cc a message both through PM and by email to let her know her mistake.


----------



## mkr

How long ago did you open your case?  It is Easter weekend so they may not work on Good Friday.  Those are RED shoes.  There's no way anyone can confuse the two colors - except your color blind seller.


----------



## JuliJenn

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh! This isn't a case of close colors like black and dark navy or black and dark brown! I don't buy or sell on PM but I can't imagine that they'd deny a SNAD  claim (or whatever terminology they use there) when an item described as  "black" is clearly red! That's not even close, in spite of how they may  have appeared in her pictures.
> 
> Are you able to contact the seller directly, either through PM messaging or directly to her email? I would assume if you paid through PP, you'd have her email address. In fact, it's a good idea to cc a message both through PM and by email to let her know her mistake.



Thanks, Been Burned.  I hope that Poshmark sees it that way too.  To me its a big deal and I don't know how she mistook the color, unless she only ever saw the shoes in a dark room??   Even the stitching is burgundy, but everyone is different, I guess.  I really don't know why I haven't heard back from Poshmark though, as I thought this would have been cut and dry.  That makes me nervous. 

Unfortunately, I am not very well versed with Poshmark either. I think that the messaging is all public, like right on the listing itself? I don't think there is a PM option.  I paid with my credit card direct to Poshmark, so there was no Paypal transaction to fall back on either.  Would you think its okay that I message her on the listing to let her know that the color was not black and that is why I opened the case?  Or would that not be polite or a good move for me?  Thank you for all your help and advice!  Always!


----------



## JuliJenn

mkr said:


> How long ago did you open your case?  It is Easter weekend so they may not work on Good Friday.  Those are RED shoes.  There's no way anyone can confuse the two colors - except your color blind seller.



Thanks, MKR!  Maybe she only looked at them at night?? 

You know, I didn't think of that! I always think of Easter as the holiday, but I forget about people taking off Good Friday too. They may not have even been working yesterday.  I opened the case earlier in the day on Wednesday...I think just after noontime, so yesterday would have been the full two days.  I hope that you are right and that the holiday weekend is why I haven't heard back.  Honestly, its a disservice to both me and the seller. I would imagine she would want her shoes back as quickly as possible too, so the longer they draw this out, they are not doing either of us any favors.  Unless of course, they side against my case, and then I am the only one SOL. Ugh.  I really hope that doesn't happen.  

Thank you for your post.  I am going to go with your reasoning about the holiday. It makes me feel better.


----------



## atlcoach

JuliJenn said:


> Thanks, Been Burned.  I hope that Poshmark sees it that way too.  To me its a big deal and I don't know how she mistook the color, unless she only ever saw the shoes in a dark room??   Even the stitching is burgundy, but everyone is different, I guess.  I really don't know why I haven't heard back from Poshmark though, as I thought this would have been cut and dry.  That makes me nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not very well versed with Poshmark either. I think that the messaging is all public, like right on the listing itself? I don't think there is a PM option.  I paid with my credit card direct to Poshmark, so there was no Paypal transaction to fall back on either.  Would you think its okay that I message her on the listing to let her know that the color was not black and that is why I opened the case?  Or would that not be polite or a good move for me?  Thank you for all your help and advice!  Always!




I would message the seller and let her know that you have requested a return due to the incorrect color. I don't think that is impolite at all.


----------



## mkr

What are the squares mixed in with the messages?  Most of the time they seem like some hidden words or secret code. And how do they do that?


----------



## JuliJenn

atlcoach said:


> I would message the seller and let her know that you have requested a return due to the incorrect color. I don't think that is impolite at all.



Thank you for your help, Atlcoach!  I didn't want to call her out on her mistake in public, is what I was thinking, but I also don't want to leave her in the dark about what's going on, especially since Poshmark STILL hasn't gotten back to us.  (Unless. they have released the money, but it doesn't say that on my end).  Anyway, so you don't think that its impolite to post right on the listing like that?  Should I thank her for her fast shipping, but let her know that unfortunately the shoes were not black?  (something along these lines?) Thank you again for your kind advice, and I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## JuliJenn

mkr said:


> What are the squares mixed in with the messages?  Most of the time they seem like some hidden words or secret code. And how do they do that?



Hi Mkr, I think you might be seeing the emojiis?  If you are on your phone, sometimes they can appear as squares or question marks, I think.  On the computer, I am able to pick animated emojiis to insert into my messages, but they don't always translate to my phone.  They are on the right side of the message box, and if I click on them while I am typing my message, I can insert them in for emotion, like a shrug or a nodding smiley face.  There are a bunch of them TPF has to offer (they are super cute!), but only if I'm on my computer can I do that.  Or are you referring to something else?


----------



## mkr

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Mkr, I think you might be seeing the emojiis?  If you are on your phone, sometimes they can appear as squares or question marks, I think.  On the computer, I am able to pick animated emojiis to insert into my messages, but they don't always translate to my phone.  They are on the right side of the message box, and if I click on them while I am typing my message, I can insert them in for emotion, like a shrug or a nodding smiley face.  There are a bunch of them TPF has to offer (they are super cute!), but only if I'm on my computer can I do that.  Or are you referring to something else?



Hmm that does not show up on my computer at all.  I just checked it and I don't have emojis.  Why don't I have emojis?  I feel so left out.


----------



## JuliJenn

mkr said:


> Hmm that does not show up on my computer at all.  I just checked it and I don't have emojis.  Why don't I have emojis?  I feel so left out.



Oh goodness! I'm sorry!!!!!  I think I am talking about the total wrong thing here, so please totally disregard what I just said.  You are not referring to TPF, you are referring to Poshmark!  I just realized that...duh.  I should not try to answer anyone's questions before I finish my first cup of coffee.    I'm going to go take a look at my Poshmark and see if I can see what you are seeing.  I feel so silly! Sorry about that!


----------



## JuliJenn

mkr said:


> Hmm that does not show up on my computer at all.  I just checked it and I don't have emojis.  Why don't I have emojis?  I feel so left out.



I see what you are referring to now on Poshmark.  (I'm nearly finished my coffee, so my brain is finally working).  Yes, they are emojiis, but the opposite of what I had said before is true: I can only access them on my phone, not on my computer.  I actually used one once in one of my replies, and I just accessed my usual emojiis from my text messenger, and was able to insert like a heart or a smiley face, but they are not animated.  If you have emojiis in your text on your phone, you should be able to use them too, so please don't feel left out!


----------



## JuliJenn

May I please ask:  Does anyone know at what point I should start to worry that I haven't heard anything back?  I know it was a holiday yesterday, but now its been a full six days, and tomorrow will be a week. I wish there was some way to contact Poshmark.

Also, when I message the seller, should I just thank her for the fast shipping, and let her know that they are lovely shoes (so as not to _totally_ call her out), but let her know the reason I opened the case was because the color is not black.  The actual color is burgundy, which if I had known, I would not have made the purchase?  Or does anyone have better wording that would not make her look bad?  I just don't like that I can't send her a private message. Any thoughts on what others have written their sellers in similar situations, would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you all very much!


----------



## mkr

JuliJenn said:


> May I please ask:  Does anyone know at what point I should start to worry that I haven't heard anything back?  I know it was a holiday yesterday, but now its been a full six days, and tomorrow will be a week. I wish there was some way to contact Poshmark.
> 
> Also, when I message the seller, should I just thank her for the fast shipping, and let her know that they are lovely shoes (so as not to _totally_ call her out), but let her know the reason I opened the case was because the color is not black.  The actual color is burgundy, which if I had known, I would not have made the purchase?  Or does anyone have better wording that would not make her look bad?  I just don't like that I can't send her a private message. Any thoughts on what others have written their sellers in similar situations, would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you all very much!


support@poshmark dot com

Did you try emailing them?


----------



## JuliJenn

mkr said:


> support@poshmark dot com
> 
> Did you try emailing them?



Thank you, MKR. I tried emailing them on Friday, and it said that it would be 1-2 days for a reply, but I have not heard anything back yet on that either.  Just the auto reply.  I'm messaging the seller now.  I'll let you know if I hear back from her.  Maybe if I message her, it might speed Poshmark along in their decision?  My fingers are crossed, anyway.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ToriChan

JuliJenn said:


> May I please ask:  Does anyone know at what point I should start to worry that I haven't heard anything back?  I know it was a holiday yesterday, but now its been a full six days, and tomorrow will be a week. I wish there was some way to contact Poshmark.
> 
> Also, when I message the seller, should I just thank her for the fast shipping, and let her know that they are lovely shoes (so as not to _totally_ call her out), but let her know the reason I opened the case was because the color is not black.  The actual color is burgundy, which if I had known, I would not have made the purchase?  Or does anyone have better wording that would not make her look bad?  I just don't like that I can't send her a private message. Any thoughts on what others have written their sellers in similar situations, would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you all very much!



I have had this happen before- don't worry. I was approved a return as well. If something is very wrong with the purchase they will reach out to you via email asking for extra photos for review.


----------



## JuliJenn

ToriChan said:


> I have had this happen before- don't worry. I was approved a return as well. If something is very wrong with the purchase they will reach out to you via email asking for extra photos for review.



Thank you, Tori!  That makes me feel better.  So no news doesn't necessarily mean bad news, then?   I'll remain patient and give it a couple more days at least before reaching out to Poshmark again.  Thank you for sharing your experience. I really appreciate it, and I hope you have a lovely afternoon!


----------



## mkr

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you, Tori!  That makes me feel better.  So no news doesn't necessarily mean bad news, then?   I'll remain patient and give it a couple more days at least before reaching out to Poshmark again.  Thank you for sharing your experience. I really appreciate it, and I hope you have a lovely afternoon!


I have emailed them twice and once they replied within 4 hours or so and once it took a couple days.  I read on here that they are slow to reply.  Go ahead and email them again now if you like.  I don't see any harm in it and it may make you feel better knowing you're doing something about it.  But for what it's worth, I feel confident that you will get your money back.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not sure why you're walking on eggshells and worrying about insulting the seller. By your own statement, the color could easily have been honestly considered to be black but the fact is that the shoes are red and not as described. 

We're all human and we all err. It's not a huge deal and in this case, there shouldn't be any hesitation on the seller's part to admit her mistake.


----------



## JuliJenn

mkr said:


> I have emailed them twice and once they replied within 4 hours or so and once it took a couple days.  I read on here that they are slow to reply.  Go ahead and email them again now if you like.  I don't see any harm in it and it may make you feel better knowing you're doing something about it.  But for what it's worth, I feel confident that you will get your money back.



Thank you, MKR!  I appreciate your saying that, and your sharing your experience.  Yeah, maybe I'll try messaging.  You're right.  It can't hurt!  Thank you again for all your help!  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## JuliJenn

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure why you're walking on eggshells and worrying about insulting the seller. By your own statement, the color could easily have been honestly considered to be black but the fact is that the shoes are red and not as described.
> 
> We're all human and we all err. It's not a huge deal and in this case, there shouldn't be any hesitation on the seller's part to admit her mistake.



Thank you, Been Burned.  You know, its the public-ness of it that made me concerned.  I'm used to selling on eBay,and when something goes wrong,  its dealt with behind the scenes, for the most part, and if the seller and the buyer work it out, no one else has to know about it. 

On Poshmark though, there is no PM option and Poshmark holds the funds, so there is no email exchange either.  The only way to deal with any SNADs is through Poshmark management, and I was afraid posting her mistake would be impolite.  I just felt badly about posting the error where other people can read it. I am sure I am probably really over thinking it. 

After I received the advice that it's okay to let her know from everyone here, I posted as politely as I could why I opened the return, and thanked her for all her help. 

It's true, I don't think she was misleading me, and I think she really thought the shoes were black.  I haven't heard back from her yet, but she's probably at work and may not check her account every day.  She was very nice prior to the sale, so I imagine she will get back to me when she can.  I'll keep you all posted when I hear from either her or Poshmark, or both.  As always, I'm grateful for the advice and guidance here on TPF.  Thank you again very much, and  I hope you have a wonderful afternoon!


----------



## atlcoach

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you for your help, Atlcoach!  I didn't want to call her out on her mistake in public, is what I was thinking, but I also don't want to leave her in the dark about what's going on, especially since Poshmark STILL hasn't gotten back to us.  (Unless. they have released the money, but it doesn't say that on my end).  Anyway, so you don't think that its impolite to post right on the listing like that?  Should I thank her for her fast shipping, but let her know that unfortunately the shoes were not black?  (something along these lines?) Thank you again for your kind advice, and I hope you have a wonderful day!




I wish Poshmark had a PM option, too. I was able to search the shoes and find the listing. I think you were very polite and she appears to be an established seller with many sales and positive feedback, so I'm sure she wasn't intentionally trying to deceive you. I think it was smart to email Poshmark support again. They should have responded to you by now. Don't worry, I think it will all work out!


----------



## JuliJenn

atlcoach said:


> I wish Poshmark had a PM option, too. I was able to search the shoes and find the listing. I think you were very polite and she appears to be an established seller with many sales and positive feedback, so I'm sure she wasn't intentionally trying to deceive you. I think it was smart to email Poshmark support again. They should have responded to you by now. Don't worry, I think it will all work out!



Thank you so much, Atlcoach! I appreciate your checking out my message to her. I was concerned about writing it properly, but I am happy to hear that you thought it was polite. I wanted it to be.  I truly don't think she was trying to deceive me either.  There would be no benefit to doing so. Its color, not authenticity, so I totally understand it was an honest mistake.  I am not upset with her. I just want to return them because they were not what I had intended to buy.  That's all!   ITA, a PM option would have been perfect in this situation, as I would have preferred keeping this just between the two of us.  I wonder why they don't have that?  

Fortunately, I finally heard back from Poshmark, and they have approved the return. I am so relieved!  I have packaged the shoes up very safely, and will have them in the mail first thing tomorrow. I am sure she will have no problem selling them.  They are practically brand new, and they are quite lovely!  I think someone looking for this color will be very happy with them.  I really appreciate your help!   You have been so kind.  Thank you again, and I hope you have a great evening!


----------



## Mstiffy4u

I've been with them for a few years now, I've sold a few things and purchased much more. I like it but I've had to return 3 items for sellers misrepresenting their merchandise and with the most recent incident I found the dispute process has become long and more cumbersome.  Another big problem is that you can't read reviews for the members so you don't know what you're getting into.


----------



## Mstiffy4u

mkr said:


> I've looked through some of the listings on this site.  First, it's hard to search, if you want a Gucci bag, you have to sort through all of them.  You can't filter.  And honestly, some of the items on there really shouldn't be for sale.  There are a lot of dirty, ratty worn out bags to sift through.  Even a designer handbag needs thrown out at some point.


Lol!  You're absolutely right about the stuff people will try to sell and at a high price.  &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## all7s

Mstiffy4u said:


> I've been with them for a few years now, I've sold a few things and purchased much more. I like it but I've had to return 3 items for sellers misrepresenting their merchandise and with the most recent incident I found the dispute process has become long and more cumbersome.  Another big problem is that you can't read reviews for the members so you don't know what you're getting into.



It took me awhile, but I finally found buyer's reviews on sellers. They are called "love notes" and are on a seller's "about" page. Unfortunately, I've only found the link to the about page when I am viewing a person's closet thru the poshmark app. 

I joined Poshmark last fall and I have fun browsing through odds and ends.  It has so much more fun than ebay for me. I like how personal the platform is and I have a better idea of what kind of home the product is coming from. Everything I have bought has been under a hundred dollars and I have been extremely pleased with when it arrived. My favorite part is I dont have to use Paypal.


----------



## atlcoach

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you so much, Atlcoach! I appreciate your checking out my message to her. I was concerned about writing it properly, but I am happy to hear that you thought it was polite. I wanted it to be.  I truly don't think she was trying to deceive me either.  There would be no benefit to doing so. Its color, not authenticity, so I totally understand it was an honest mistake.  I am not upset with her. I just want to return them because they were not what I had intended to buy.  That's all!   ITA, a PM option would have been perfect in this situation, as I would have preferred keeping this just between the two of us.  I wonder why they don't have that?
> 
> Fortunately, I finally heard back from Poshmark, and they have approved the return. I am so relieved!  I have packaged the shoes up very safely, and will have them in the mail first thing tomorrow. I am sure she will have no problem selling them.  They are practically brand new, and they are quite lovely!  I think someone looking for this color will be very happy with them.  I really appreciate your help!   You have been so kind.  Thank you again, and I hope you have a great evening!




You're very welcome. I'm so glad it worked out in your favor. Hope you have a great evening as well.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Is it me or is Posh a breeding ground for scammers? It isn't a good place to sell, but occassionally you can find some awesome deals on there... but just yesterday and today, I had to warn buyers about buying from sellers who use stolen pictures. It's so rampant! And I don't understand how people can just dive into an off-posh transaction without doing further research on the item. A quick google search of the item and you can find the original listing...


----------



## ToriChan

I had someone try to get me to trade for my authentic item for one of their fake ones... I feel like Poshmark is still way behind and unresponsive to removing fakes.


----------



## seizethelook

Poshmark is great and Mercari is even better because at the moment they are not taking any commission! I've made a lot of sales but I have been hesitant to make purchases due to sellers who are not 100% truthful about the items they're selling.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I think my biggest complaint lately on posh (and I have this complaint on ebay too sometimes) are the listings with items in absolutely disgraceful states of cleanliness and/or disrepair! And still asking prices as if the shoes have been treated with care--clearly not if you couldn't even bother to at least wipe them with a damp cloth lol

I don't care if it's a pair of shoes I've stalked 5 years and it just showed up magically in my size, authentic, with a an unbelievable discount--I don't want a pair of shoes that's so OBVIOUSLY disgustingly dirty! I can't believe people don't even make the slightest attempt to clean nasty foot residue out of the shoes let alone polishing them before taking photos... Some of the photos look like folks have been parading through sewage and just left them dry and then snapped a photo...


----------



## mkr

tiffCAKE said:


> I think my biggest complaint lately on posh (and I have this complaint on ebay too sometimes) are the listings with items in absolutely disgraceful states of cleanliness and/or disrepair! And still asking prices as if the shoes have been treated with care--clearly not if you couldn't even bother to at least wipe them with a damp cloth lol
> 
> I don't care if it's a pair of shoes I've stalked 5 years and it just showed up magically in my size, authentic, with a an unbelievable discount--I don't want a pair of shoes that's so OBVIOUSLY disgustingly dirty! I can't believe people don't even make the slightest attempt to clean nasty foot residue out of the shoes let alone polishing them before taking photos... Some of the photos look like folks have been parading through sewage and just left them dry and then snapped a photo...


What is Mercari?  I see it in sellers listings as a different way to pay than through Poshmark?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

mkr said:


> What is Mercari?  I see it in sellers listings as a different way to pay than through Poshmark?



Mercari is an app. The reviews make it look sketchy, so I'm afraid to try it.


----------



## kateincali

I have to say, I really prefer the way eBay handles disputes, where the information submitted by both parties is view able within the case.

I have an authentic item under review because the buying is claiming it is not, and I have no way of finding out what photos and information she submitted. I emailed in my own photos and links to similar bags from the same line for comparison, but I wish I had the option of paying for a professional authentication and submitting it. There also doesn't seem to be a set time line for a case review and I don't especially like not knowing how long this will take.


----------



## MissMarion

faith_ann said:


> I have to say, I really prefer the way eBay handles disputes, where the information submitted by both parties is view able within the case.
> 
> I have an authentic item under review because the buying is claiming it is not, and I have no way of finding out what photos and information she submitted. I emailed in my own photos and links to similar bags from the same line for comparison, but I wish I had the option of paying for a professional authentication and submitting it. There also doesn't seem to be a set time line for a case review and I don't especially like not knowing how long this will take.




The same thing happened to me. It was buyers remorse but that isn't an allowed reason for return. They didn't keep me updated at all. After two weeks the funds just showed up. They didn't even notify me that it was resolved in my favor.


----------



## kateincali

MissMarion said:


> The same thing happened to me. It was buyers remorse but that isn't an allowed reason for return. They didn't keep me updated at all. After two weeks the funds just showed up. They didn't even notify me that it was resolved in my favor.




Two weeks??? That's ridiculous. 

I'm just a magnet for morons this week on Posh, because someone else accepted an order but left 1 star feedback incorrectly stating it was fake. I tagged her on my invoice for the item, which was nothing anyone would have bothered faking anyway, but she didn't acknowledge it. I emailed posh to see if they'd remove the FB since it ruins my 5 star rating, but haven't heard back. Sigh.


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> Two weeks??? That's ridiculous.
> 
> I'm just a magnet for morons this week on Posh, because someone else accepted an order but left 1 star feedback incorrectly stating it was fake. I tagged her on my invoice for the item, which was nothing anyone would have bothered faking anyway, but she didn't acknowledge it. I emailed posh to see if they'd remove the FB since it ruins my 5 star rating, but haven't heard back. Sigh.



Yikes the crazies are coming out of the woodwork this week!

My funds were released within 48-72 hrs with an apology from Posh. I think yours should be quick since you posted authentification information on the post as well as in your email to them.


----------



## kateincali

chanelish said:


> Thats why I stick to Tradesy. So much less BS on there. Posh has only been okay for my old F21 and H&M, but its still such a hassle getting 50 likes and messages just to potentially sell a $10 item. Tradesy, I get plenty of purchases of my $100-$400 items no questions asked




I use Tradesy as well and that's been great so far. I wish things sold fast enough for me on Tradesy to only list there.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Yikes the crazies are coming out of the woodwork this week!
> 
> 
> 
> My funds were released within 48-72 hrs with an apology from Posh. I think yours should be quick since you posted authentification information on the post as well as in your email to them.




Well it will be 72 hrs today, so fingers crossed whoever authenticates at Posh is familiar with older YSL


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> I use Tradesy as well and that's been great so far. I wish things sold fast enough for me on Tradesy to only list there.



Me too.  once i decide to sell something, I want it gone.  While I know my items WILL sell if I just leave them alone on Tradesy for a while, I get ansy and list them on Ebay and Posh too and they have always sold there first, so far


----------



## mster425

I have a listing that's a steal at $8, and someone just offered me 7.  You guys can't see but I'M ROLLING MY EYES POSHMARK


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Me too.  once i decide to sell something, I want it gone.  While I know my items WILL sell if I just leave them alone on Tradesy for a while, I get ansy and list them on Ebay and Posh too and they have always sold there first, so far



I think things would move faster on Tradesy if there was an offer button, but on the other hand, it's nice not to...



mster425 said:


> I have a listing that's a steal at $8, and *someone just offered me 7.*  You guys can't see but I'M ROLLING MY EYES POSHMARK



...deal with things like this lol


----------



## mkr

Were you the one selling the "vintage" Charlotte Russe?


----------



## mster425

mkr said:


> Were you the one selling the "vintage" Charlotte Russe?



Lol!! I only sell vintage DEB.


----------



## mkr

I feel bad for sellers there.  They get down right harrassed by buyers.  Trade?  Whats yer lowest?  Hold this till Friday?  Trade?  

They don't even make sentences.  It's shameful.  I go there occasionally and always try to be the nicest I can be.  I could probably even get a great deal with all my pleases and thank yous.


----------



## ToriChan

mkr said:


> Were you the one selling the "vintage" Charlotte Russe?



LOL! I have seen people selling Wal-mart brand jean shorts as "vintage" - I think it's a lot of young teens who are trying to offload their crap since they don't have jobs, so they will say whatever to make something sell


----------



## MissMarion

mkr said:


> I feel bad for sellers there.  They get down right harrassed by buyers.  Trade?  Whats yer lowest?  Hold this till Friday?  Trade?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even make sentences.  It's shameful.  I go there occasionally and always try to be the nicest I can be.  I could probably even get a great deal with all my pleases and thank yous.




My favorite is "trade" -- not even a question mark much less a complete sentence


----------



## deltalady

mkr said:


> I feel bad for sellers there.  They get down right harrassed by buyers.  Trade?  Whats yer lowest?  Hold this till Friday?  Trade?
> 
> They don't even make sentences.  It's shameful.  I go there occasionally and always try to be the nicest I can be.  I could probably even get a great deal with all my pleases and thank yous.



Oh how I hate the "what's your lowest" question! I always direct them to the "make an offer" button. I refuse to discuss price in the comments.


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> I have to say, I really prefer the way eBay handles disputes, where the information submitted by both parties is view able within the case.
> 
> I have an authentic item under review because the buying is claiming it is not, and I have no way of finding out what photos and information she submitted. I emailed in my own photos and links to similar bags from the same line for comparison, but I wish I had the option of paying for a professional authentication and submitting it. There also doesn't seem to be a set time line for a case review and I don't especially like not knowing how long this will take.



Have you heard back from them on this yet?  Hope the outcome was good for you!


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Have you heard back from them on this yet?  Hope the outcome was good for you!



The last email from Posh was Friday but it was just a repeat of the "we will get back to you soon" line. So specific!

I did get a response regarding the one star feedback left by a buyer who said she liked the item but thought it was fake (the quality was different than her other MBMJ bags - it was one of those travel, beach-y type tote, what was she expecting?!) but it wasn't what I hoped. I had emailed Posh my purchase invoice from MBMJ but their response was, essentially, it won't be removed because that's her opinion. It's not like it really matters, but it is a little disappointing that there's not much seller protection.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Have you heard back from them on this yet?  Hope the outcome was good for you!




Well I finally heard back today and it was closed in my favour, so yay! I still wish there was an official timeline for reviews, though.


----------



## lulustarr

xxx
no listing fees.ever.post your item & it stays til it sells (or you remove it)-they take flat 9%-you keep the rest.i love pm, as well-GREAT place to get bargains- but not a place for sellers to earn.lol  uhm. my screen is allll white-i must have accidentally hit the "mobile" tab-how can i get my screen back to its normal state? lol


----------



## SkeeWee1908

lulustarr said:


> no listing fees.ever.post your item & it stays til it sells (or you remove it)-they take flat 9%-you keep the rest.i love pm, as well-GREAT place to get bargains- but not a place for sellers to earn.lol  uhm. my screen is allll white-i must have accidentally hit the "mobile" tab-how can i get my screen back to its normal state? lol


Try going to the bottom of the screen and click webview/ mobile version this happen to me on my iPad.


----------



## sparksfly

How much of a fee does poshmark charge? Have a few items I need to sell and an debating between poshmark and depop.


----------



## deltalady

sparksfly said:


> how much of a fee does poshmark charge? Have a few items i need to sell and an debating between poshmark and depop.



20%


----------



## kateincali

sparksfly said:


> How much of a fee does poshmark charge? Have a few items I need to sell and an debating between poshmark and depop.



https://poshmark.com/posh_guide/get_started_on_poshmark
So heres how our fees work: When you make a sale, we deduct a fee from your listing price. For sales under $15, the fee is a single flat rate of $2.95. You keep the rest. For sales of $15 or more, the fee is 20% of the listing price and you keep 80%.

Heres what you get in return: We handle the financial transaction for you (including paying all those pesky credit card fees), provide you with a pre-paid pre-addressed shipping label, and will serve as your customer support team for your sale.


----------



## sparksfly

faith_ann said:


> https://poshmark.com/posh_guide/get_started_on_poshmark
> 
> So heres how our fees work: When you make a sale, we deduct a fee from your listing price. For sales under $15, the fee is a single flat rate of $2.95. You keep the rest. For sales of $15 or more, the fee is 20% of the listing price and you keep 80%.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what you get in return: We handle the financial transaction for you (including paying all those pesky credit card fees), provide you with a pre-paid pre-addressed shipping label, and will serve as your customer support team for your sale.




Thanks!!

Might just stick to depop as its 10% across the board. Anyone tried selling on there?


----------



## sparksfly

deltalady said:


> 20%




Thanks!


----------



## mkr

I was just at Poshmark and I asked a fake bag seller, "why is the nameplate across the top crooked?"  And she said, "it's not, it's just a bad camera angle."  To which I replied, "well the piping above it straight."

She has tons of fake bags on there.  Well there's ONE no one is gonna buy!


----------



## chloe_chanel

I am liking Poshmark less and less. It's so much easier for me to sell on eBay, and my profit margin is much higher. Think I'm done selling on Posh.


----------



## YokoWintour

I've bought and sold. I've sold a lot more. MUCH easier than eBay and more effective to unload clothes. xx


----------



## piosavsfan

How long do posh cases take? Just got a SNAD bag.


----------



## BaileyShatney

My poshmark sale has been in limbo for over a week. The post office tried to deliver an item and the person wasn't there, so they left a notice for them to pick it up.  They never got it and won't pick it up and won't return any of my messages so I am not paid but I don't have my item back either! I emailed support but they still haven't gotten back to me. Poshmark is great until you have rude and disrespectful buyers.


----------



## atlcoach

BaileyShatney said:


> My poshmark sale has been in limbo for over a week. The post office tried to deliver an item and the person wasn't there, so they left a notice for them to pick it up.  They never got it and won't pick it up and won't return any of my messages so I am not paid but I don't have my item back either! I emailed support but they still haven't gotten back to me. Poshmark is great until you have rude and disrespectful buyers.




This happened to me once. The buyer was unresponsive and basically disappeared after the sale. The item was never picked up at the post office. I had to do all the work calling the PO, emailing Poshmark support, etc. and it dragged out for weeks! If the item isn't picked up, the PO is supposed to return it, but it never was returned. Poshmark ended up releasing the funds to me, but it took about a month to get it resolved.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BaileyShatney said:


> My poshmark sale has been in limbo for over a week. The post office tried to deliver an item and the person wasn't there, so they left a notice for them to pick it up.  They never got it and won't pick it up and won't return any of my messages so I am not paid but I don't have my item back either! I emailed support but they still haven't gotten back to me. Poshmark is great until you have rude and disrespectful buyers.



I always wonder if something horrible happened to the buyer in cases like that. There's no good reason to buy something expensive, never pick it up, or respond to seller emails. If the buyer died or is in the hospital, is there even a way for someone else to get her/ his mail from the post office if they lived alone, and would someone think to check into that?


----------



## BeenBurned

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I always wonder if something horrible happened to the buyer in cases like that. There's no good reason to buy something expensive, never pick it up, or respond to seller emails. *If the buyer died or is in the hospital,* is there even a way for someone else to get her/ his mail from the post office if they lived alone, and would someone think to check into that?


I think that happened to a seller I was dealing with. 

About 10 years ago, I bought stamps from a seller with whom I'd done business several times prior. My previous experiences were smooth and seamless and I got the items within days. 

After the last purchase, it never arrived and there was no response from attempts to contact the seller. 

After filing a dispute, I saw that feedback negs were multiplying. About a month after getting my refund and many more negs received, he was naru'ed. 

My guess is that this guy died. (Look at the positive feedbacks prior to all the negs.)
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...1st1withit&iid=-1&de=off&interval=0&items=200


----------



## mkr

Awww, I think your seller did die.  How awful.  

Good grief did you leave him negarive feedback?  You might burn in hell for that.


----------



## piosavsfan

I started a case for not as described on Poshmark and they asked me to submit more pictures through the app, however, there is no option to do so when I look at the case on the app. Can anyone please help? I've emailed support but haven't heard back. The seller also wrote to me on the listing that I can return, does posh mark take that into account?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BeenBurned said:


> I think that happened to a seller I was dealing with.
> 
> About 10 years ago, I bought stamps from a seller with whom I'd done business several times prior. My previous experiences were smooth and seamless and I got the items within days.
> 
> After the last purchase, it never arrived and there was no response from attempts to contact the seller.
> 
> After filing a dispute, I saw that feedback negs were multiplying. About a month after getting my refund and many more negs received, he was naru'ed.
> 
> My guess is that this guy died. (Look at the positive feedbacks prior to all the negs.)
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...1st1withit&iid=-1&de=off&interval=0&items=200


 
How sad! Did you ever Google his name to see if there was an obituary for him?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeenBurned said:


> I think that happened to a seller I was dealing with.
> 
> About 10 years ago, I bought stamps from a seller with whom I'd done business several times prior. My previous experiences were smooth and seamless and I got the items within days.
> 
> After the last purchase, it never arrived and there was no response from attempts to contact the seller.
> 
> After filing a dispute, I saw that feedback negs were multiplying. About a month after getting my refund and many more negs received, he was naru'ed.
> 
> My guess is that this guy died. (Look at the positive feedbacks prior to all the negs.)
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...1st1withit&iid=-1&de=off&interval=0&items=200



When I had a business selling on eBay in the 00's, one of the other power sellers in my category did die in a car accident. That was a bummer; we had a friendly rivalry going on and he seemed like a good guy. That particular selling category used to be kinda tight knit, but that category has long since died out, thanks to cheap imports.

So, the short version is sometimes your online trading partner really can run afoul of circumstances beyond their control.


----------



## ToriChan

piosavsfan said:


> I started a case for not as described on Poshmark and they asked me to submit more pictures through the app, however, there is no option to do so when I look at the case on the app. Can anyone please help? I've emailed support but haven't heard back. The seller also wrote to me on the listing that I can return, does posh mark take that into account?



You have to email them photos back in the email they responded to you in.


----------



## piosavsfan

ToriChan said:


> You have to email them photos back in the email they responded to you in.



They told me to reply through the app... But I was thinking of emailing them the pictures anyway to be safe.


----------



## ToriChan

piosavsfan said:


> They told me to reply through the app... But I was thinking of emailing them the pictures anyway to be safe.



Very weird... I had a friend in your situation and they were not satisfied with the pics she had sent in when she first filed her claim. they then asked for follow up via email, with pics sent to them in the email.


----------



## 604girl

Finally made my first sale! 
There is too much going on for me instead of just doing buy and sell. It seems like people spend more time networking using likes, shares, follows to sell. Very time consuming in my opinion.


----------



## ThisVNchick

So I purchased this item 2 weeks ago from Posh. Seller described it as "excellent" and doesn't note any flaws. Her pictures show a good looking bag. The item was over $500 so it was sent to Posh conceirge for evaluation. It passed the evaluation and was sent to me. The moment I opened it and I immediately requested a return. Can you guys give me a second opinion if I was in the right to return this item based on SNAD? I took 2 overall front and back shots to show you how the seller's pictures looked. The clutch looks great in that view. 

Note: All 4 corners are scuffed (loss of color and damage to the leather) and one side of the clutch has all these deep cut/scuff marks (one scuff has completely lost it's upper leather layer). The scuff marks on the side are deep. In the last photo, you can see the a tiny portion of the metal frame. I am afraid if I use it for while, all the scuff marks will peel even more.


----------



## mkr

If there is a cut deep enough to see the frame I would return it.  That's not excellent.  Posh concierge evidently sucks.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I've never bought anything expensive enough from posh to even use the concierge service. I'm not sure why, but I just don't feel totally safe or confident that it would turn out well... I buy much much more expensive things from ebay and don't usually think twice--so maybe I'm just being too skittish on posh. I kind of thought the concierge service just authenticated and didn't necessarily ensure that the received item was totally consistent with the listing's condition. I could be completely wrong though. I mean, I would HOPE they would do that but it doesn't say specifically. It only mentions free authentic (I think... Gonna double-check now! Haha)

I could see how all the defects you mentioned and tried to show in the pics would be really obvious in person and not so much in photos because some of the worn areas didn't photograph as obviously as those deep scratches in your pics. To me though, "excellent" condition means pretty much undamaged without any wear or scratches of broken stitches--isn't that what everyone considers excellent? Or else at least "excellent but/except" and then listing the scratches and the wear specifically? "Good" or "great" condition would be some wear or defects but very minor and rather unnoticeable or better than expected for its age or use... "Fair" being acceptable for the age/use but it's a fine line between fair and garbage. I see lots of garbage on posh unfortunately. Maybe I'm too picky! But if I wanted yard sale merchandise I'd go to a yard sale and pay yard sale prices. Some of the listings aren't worth the cost/effort to ship them. Yuck!

I hope they settle in your favor. Even if authentic, it's not "excellent" condition like it was advertised!  I'd feel ripped off just like you!


----------



## ThisVNchick

mkr said:


> If there is a cut deep enough to see the frame I would return it.  That's not excellent.  Posh concierge evidently sucks.



Evidently so. I didn't know if I was being picky or not, hence, the post for the second opinions, but I guess everyone agrees. 



tiffCAKE said:


> I've never bought anything expensive enough from posh to even use the concierge service. I'm not sure why, but I just don't feel totally safe or confident that it would turn out well... I buy much much more expensive things from ebay and don't usually think twice--so maybe I'm just being too skittish on posh. I kind of thought the concierge service just authenticated and didn't necessarily ensure that the received item was totally consistent with the listing's condition. I could be completely wrong though. I mean, I would HOPE they would do that but it doesn't say specifically. It only mentions free authentic (I think... Gonna double-check now! Haha)
> 
> I could see how all the defects you mentioned and tried to show in the pics would be really obvious in person and not so much in photos because some of the worn areas didn't photograph as obviously as those deep scratches in your pics. To me though, "excellent" condition means pretty much undamaged without any wear or scratches of broken stitches--isn't that what everyone considers excellent? Or else at least "excellent but/except" and then listing the scratches and the wear specifically? "Good" or "great" condition would be some wear or defects but very minor and rather unnoticeable or better than expected for its age or use... "Fair" being acceptable for the age/use but it's a fine line between fair and garbage. I see lots of garbage on posh unfortunately. Maybe I'm too picky! But if I wanted yard sale merchandise I'd go to a yard sale and pay yard sale prices. Some of the listings aren't worth the cost/effort to ship them. Yuck!
> 
> I hope they settle in your favor. Even if authentic, it's not "excellent" condition like it was advertised!  I'd feel ripped off just like you!



I agree. In my opinion, excellent really means no real wear. I expected some fingernail scratches and wrinkles because that's just normal wear and tear for a gently used lambskin, but this is way used. I've noticed that sellers on Posh seem to overvalue their items, so I try to buy things as close to new as possible. Not sure how this seller, and Posh, can deem this clutch as "excellent", which I why I posted my question, to see if I was being too picky. But I guess posters who responded agree that this clutch is definitely not in excellent condition. I guess I'll just stick to purchasing new items from now on. 

Posh does seem more like a flea market type of flatform compared to its counterparts (Shop-Hers, Tradesy), but there are some really good deals on there as well. Occassionally, you'll run into a seller who has all authentic items in pristine condition and sells it at 50% below market price. I've experienced a couple of those so that's why I keep coming back to Posh. It's sort of a love-hate relationship.


----------



## atlcoach

ThisVNchick said:


> So I purchased this item 2 weeks ago from Posh. Seller described it as "excellent" and doesn't note any flaws. Her pictures show a good looking bag. The item was over $500 so it was sent to Posh conceirge for evaluation. It passed the evaluation and was sent to me. The moment I opened it and I immediately requested a return. Can you guys give me a second opinion if I was in the right to return this item based on SNAD? I took 2 overall front and back shots to show you how the seller's pictures looked. The clutch looks great in that view.
> 
> Note: All 4 corners are scuffed (loss of color and damage to the leather) and one side of the clutch has all these deep cut/scuff marks (one scuff has completely lost it's upper leather layer). The scuff marks on the side are deep. In the last photo, you can see the a tiny portion of the metal frame. I am afraid if I use it for while, all the scuff marks will peel even more.




I agree this is not excellent condition. I would return as well. I hope they rule in your favor.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I thought that I was more forgiving on condition when it's a realllllllllly good deal or an inexpensive item... UNTIL I  bought a cheap pair of "brand new" pumps for maybe $20 (nothing exciting but they were a good platform/heel height combination with rubber soles so non-slip and perfect for all day wear without feeling mangled at the end of the day).  When they arrived, they were covered in scuffs--both shoes, at least one on every side. Found out that I actually wasn't as forgiving as I thought when it's a cheap item!

They weren't horrible horrible scuffs but definitely noticeable even when worn, without even looking specifically for marks, so I felt tricked! I told the seller that I understand that the shoes were never worn and therefore technically brand new, but most people assume brand new means undamaged so she should have disclosed that. 

She got really mad at me saying there was no way they were any marks before she shipped them--but c'mon! Did she really think they magically ended up like that in transit? Did my little senior citizen Asian mailman wear them around on his route and then re-pack them to give them to me, without breaking any of the seals on the package? Or completely re-package them so I'd never know and blame the seller??! I'm sure he hates me enough for all the shoes I order and he ends up delivering, but I don't think he and I share the same aesthetic! Lol [emoji38]

I didn't open a claim since she seemed the type to make me miserable and say nasty things on my closet. It wasn't worth it for $20 plus shipping refund. So I guess I feel ripped off when it's not what I expected regardless of whether it cost the equivalent of a pizza or the equivalent of a car payment! I'm just too lazy to deal with it unless it was the cost of a car payment haha! On the other hand, sometimes I get things that I know are gonna be damaged and I'm fine with the price, then when they arrive they aren't that bad and i actually feel pleased with getting a deal! I want more of THOSE experiences haha!


----------



## tiffCAKE

OMG I had to share this since we've been talking about what "excellent" condition means--or at least SHOULD mean! 

Just spotted THIS on ebay...






Really?! That's excellent, lightly worn, like-new condition with minor wear?! Guess I really do have unrealistically high expectations [emoji15]


----------



## BaileyShatney

Just an update on my previous post, the seller FINALLY picked up the package a week and a half after it was delivered and then sat at the post office, she then proceeded to give me three stars because she was annoyed I followed up almost every day to remind her the package was there and she was mad at me that she had to pick it up when it should have been delivered to her house. Now my flawless record is damaged from this woman. UGH, so over posh.


----------



## deltalady

I'm so frustrated with the PO. I dropped off the package yesterday around 8 am and it's still not scanned. The PO has been really slow with scanning stuff lately. I'm hoping it makes it to my buyer and it's not lost!


----------



## Mstiffy4u

This seems to be a new trend with them, why hassle a customer and make things stressful when they're already upset from being ripped off.  It's not the refund to as much as the principle of the matter.  Not good business.


----------



## nashpoo

I've been using poshmark for almost three years now and good Lord. I'm getting really sick of girls leaving comments about pricing. I love when they make comments saying, "you know you can get these cheaper elsewhere right" It's just obnoxious. Another girl had the audacity of calling me stupid because poshmark is only for cheap items...what?


----------



## deltalady

Ugh, I just bought a pair of shoes and the seller decided to up the price on me. Immediately after I hit purchase, she comments that it was supposed to be $100 more. No thanks!


----------



## Belen.E

Mystery boxes are annoying and seem like a scam to me. Especially since Posh doesn't support returns on them.


----------



## piosavsfan

Belen.E said:


> Mystery boxes are annoying and seem like a scam to me. Especially since Posh doesn't support returns on them.



What's a mystery box?


----------



## sparksfly

piosavsfan said:


> What's a mystery box?




It's a grab bag of items. 

Some sellers ask a few questions to personalize your box. 

You can't return so what would worry me is paying like $30 for a box and getting $10 worth of crappy stuff. Or things that don't fit.


----------



## Belen.E

^yup! I also think it's just an excuse to sell something that's been sitting in your posh closet.


----------



## ToriChan

Posh really doesn't allow buyers to return these 'mystery boxes'? What if they ended up getting items from the dollar store that weren't even clothing? Or clothing that is stained or ripped?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

deltalady said:


> Ugh, I just bought a pair of shoes and the seller decided to up the price on me. Immediately after I hit purchase, she comments that it was supposed to be $100 more. No thanks!




Unbelievable! How can she raise the price after you've purchased? Doesn't the sale immediately go through when you click Buy Now?


----------



## deltalady

GirlieShoppe said:


> Unbelievable! How can she raise the price after you've purchased? Doesn't the sale immediately go through when you click Buy Now?



Yes it does! She commented on the listing after I purchased them that she has to cancel the order and that it should have been $130 not $30 but she would do $100. Unbelievable! And I understand people make mistakes but the listing had been up for 1 day and her other listings of shoes from the same brand had sold for $50 or less.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

deltalady said:


> Yes it does! She commented on the listing after I purchased them that she has to cancel the order and that it should have been $130 not $30 but she would do $100. Unbelievable! And I understand people make mistakes but the listing had been up for 1 day and her other listings of shoes from the same brand had sold for $50 or less.




Ridiculous!


----------



## ThisVNchick

So an update to my SNAD Chanel clutch I bought awhile back. Posh approved the return. I sent the item back 10 days ago, it arrived 2 days later and seller wasn't home to sign for it. It is now at the post office for 8 days. I have a feeling that the seller is purposely refusing to pick up this package. I emailed Posh twice and no response. WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON?! Onto a chargeback it seems...


----------



## ToriChan

ThisVNchick said:


> So an update to my SNAD Chanel clutch I bought awhile back. Posh approved the return. I sent the item back 10 days ago, it arrived 2 days later and seller wasn't home to sign for it. It is now at the post office for 8 days. I have a feeling that the seller is purposely refusing to pick up this package. I emailed Posh twice and no response. WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON?! Onto a chargeback it seems...



Wow that's crazy. Have you tried contacting the seller? Is she still active on posh, which you can check to see she was last online?


----------



## ThisVNchick

ToriChan said:


> Wow that's crazy. Have you tried contacting the seller? Is she still active on posh, which you can check to see she was last online?




Yes, I did. And she is updating her items so she is on. She just won't respond and posh isn't either.


----------



## ToriChan

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, I did. And she is updating her items so she is on. She just won't respond and posh isn't either.



That's crazy. I'd schedule a redelivery for her if you can on the USPS website if she works Monday thru Friday, do Saturday


----------



## ThisVNchick

ToriChan said:


> That's crazy. I'd schedule a redelivery for her if you can on the USPS website if she works Monday thru Friday, do Saturday



The original attempt was made on Saturday. So I don't think I'll go out of my way to do her that favor. 

I am just going to file a chargeback with AMEX and Posh can deal with it. I've done everything I was instructed to do by them, so this is on them.


----------



## kateincali

edited: nevermind, i was asking about what i thought was a site glitch that turned out to be a post office error


----------



## atlcoach

ThisVNchick said:


> The original attempt was made on Saturday. So I don't think I'll go out of my way to do her that favor.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to file a chargeback with AMEX and Posh can deal with it. I've done everything I was instructed to do by them, so this is on them.




Agreed! They are all too willing to let you do all the leg work as I discovered a couple of years ago with a similar situation.


----------



## deltalady

Anyone else annoyed with all of the "I don't know if it is authentic because it was a gift" excuses?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

deltalady said:


> Anyone else annoyed with all of the "I don't know if it is authentic because it was a gift" excuses?




Yes! I always feel like commenting, "Come on now, you know it's a fake!"


----------



## whateve

Why would anyone want to sell on Poshmark? They take 20%!


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Why would anyone want to sell on Poshmark? They take 20%!



I sell my old clothes on there. It seems to move faster than the other outlets (i.e. eBay). Of course I wouldn't sell my designer items on that site (the offers are just plain insulting). Most of the people who shop there have champagne taste on beer budgets.


----------



## deltalady

ThisVNchick said:


> I sell my old clothes on there. It seems to move faster than the other outlets (i.e. eBay). Of course I wouldn't sell my designer items on that site (the offers are just plain insulting). Most of the people who shop there have champagne taste on beer budgets.



I totally agree. I sell my low cost clothes/shoes/accessories on Poshmark. My high end stuff goes to a consignment shop. 

But I've been able to find some real bargains on there from people desperate for some cash.


----------



## deltalady

So...not only did the seller try to jack up the price after the fact, I asked her specifically if the shoes had been worn. She said, no, they were new in box. Well...I'll let y'all be the judge. I'm torn as I only paid $30 for them.


----------



## posh purse

I have bought a couple things and never hot them but got a refund after 7 days


----------



## LVNewbie2

Hi all! 
I'm extremely new to purse forum and I am currently looking at a LV item on poshmark. Do any of you know more about Louis/ the tendency for LV fakes on there? Thanks!


----------



## ToriChan

LVNewbie2 said:


> Hi all!
> I'm extremely new to purse forum and I am currently looking at a LV item on poshmark. Do any of you know more about Louis/ the tendency for LV fakes on there? Thanks!



There is a LOT of LV fakes. Never go off site with PP is my rule. Always get extra photos and ask the right questions. Anyone selling genuine LV should be happy to answer them. Also if you buy anything over 500 it gets sent in person to Poshmark so they can authenticate it. Also, I personally like getting LV on Tradesy because of the sales/coupons- way more selection and better prices IMO


----------



## ThisVNchick

posh purse said:


> I have bought a couple things and never hot them but got a refund after 7 days




You can probably try to file a SNAD and maybe posh will offer like $10 credit if you decide to keep them. They kept doing that to me when I tried to return my items that were obviously not as described.


----------



## tiffCAKE

deltalady said:


> So...not only did the seller try to jack up the price after the fact, I asked her specifically if the shoes had been worn. She said, no, they were new in box. Well...I'll let y'all be the judge. I'm torn as I only paid $30 for them.




Let me guess-- you asked whether she wore the shoes and her interpretation was that SHE didn't wear the shoes? Lol... I have shoes I've worn once or twice to work that show less wear than that! Plus those are actually a textured sole so it's not "trying on" wear that happens so easily on smooth soles...

Side note: My shoes that I DON'T wear somehow end up looking more beat up than those I do wear--I think there's a monster in my closet that likes to chew on the heels, rub the suede off, and mark up/scuff all the patent leather! But even my closet monster doesn't run a 10k in them and scuff up the soles hehe


----------



## ThisVNchick

deltalady said:


> So...not only did the seller try to jack up the price after the fact, I asked her specifically if the shoes had been worn. She said, no, they were new in box. Well...I'll let y'all be the judge. I'm torn as I only paid $30 for them.



Whoops, I quoted the wrong person. Here was my original post for you. 

**You can probably try to file a SNAD and maybe posh will offer like $10 credit if you decide to keep them. They kept doing that to me when I tried to return my items that were obviously not as described.**


----------



## deltalady

ThisVNchick said:


> Whoops, I quoted the wrong person. Here was my original post for you.
> 
> **You can probably try to file a SNAD and maybe posh will offer like $10 credit if you decide to keep them. They kept doing that to me when I tried to return my items that were obviously not as described.**



I went ahead and did that. It'll probably be a few days before I hear back from them.


----------



## ToriChan

deltalady said:


> I went ahead and did that. It'll probably be a few days before I hear back from them.



Last time I filed a claim it was approved within an hour, it was very strange LOL. Some times it does take days.


----------



## deltalady

ToriChan said:


> Last time I filed a claim it was approved within an hour, it was very strange LOL. Some times it does take days.



It's been approved. I did email them asking if they would provide a small credit if I kept them.


----------



## mster425

whateve said:


> Why would anyone want to sell on Poshmark? They take 20%!



Since buyers pay a flat $5 for shipping at posh, but it's included on Tradesy and (ony my) Ebay prices, the money I actually get ends up being really close no matter where.  I feel like Posh has better seller protection kind of, if only because it's harder than Ebay for a buyer to force a return. 

And, my stuff sells quickly on there- much more quickly than Tradesy.  I don't sell anything super expensive but I have sold about a dozen items in the 100-300 range on Posh.


----------



## ToriChan

I received 3 of my Posh orders today, two were SNAD. One of them was a wristlet that had a huge coffee stain on the back! I figure when sellers describe items as "lightly used" it wouldn't have a glaring stain on one side. :/


----------



## ToriChan

Update: Posh just cancelled the 2 orders and told me either to keep or throw them out. They aren't even usable in the state they are in, I'll just throw them in the back of my closet. I'm glad posh saw that these items were in such bad shape they should not even be sold on posh as they are ruined beyond repair.


----------



## deltalady

They offered me a credit for half of what I paid to keep the shoes. I took the offer.


----------



## seraphita

What is the etiquette of making an offer on Poshmark?  I am thinking of offering $220 for an item that's listed at $280.  I know that's significantly lower than the asking price, so I'm not sure if it would come across as rude.


----------



## ThisVNchick

seraphita said:


> What is the etiquette of making an offer on Poshmark?  I am thinking of offering $220 for an item that's listed at $280.  I know that's significantly lower than the asking price, so I'm not sure if it would come across as rude.




That is a very respectful offer. I had items that were listed for $750 and got offers for $200.


----------



## deltalady

seraphita said:


> What is the etiquette of making an offer on Poshmark?  I am thinking of offering $220 for an item that's listed at $280.  I know that's significantly lower than the asking price, so I'm not sure if it would come across as rude.



I always try to offer no more than 15%-20% less than the asking price.


----------



## emilu

seraphita said:


> What is the etiquette of making an offer on Poshmark?  I am thinking of offering $220 for an item that's listed at $280.  I know that's significantly lower than the asking price, so I'm not sure if it would come across as rude.




I think that's still a respectable offer.


----------



## tiffCAKE

seraphita said:


> What is the etiquette of making an offer on Poshmark?  I am thinking of offering $220 for an item that's listed at $280.  I know that's significantly lower than the asking price, so I'm not sure if it would come across as rude.




I usually look online for comps whether it's Amazon, ebay, posh etc and see what other same pairs have actually sold for recently. If their price is similar, then I pay it in full. I offer something similar to the comps if they're over. If it's a big difference, I wait because I'm not willing to "overpay" and maybe someone else is willing to pay more and then I didn't offend the seller by keeping my mouth shut and they got the price they wanted--if nobody is willing to pay it the seller will either take it off the market or drop the price and THEN maybe my offer will be ok or I'll find another one in the meantime. Everyone wins  

There's a misunderstanding what something cost a seller vs what that item's worth actually is. Some folks might not be willing to sell at an item's value if it cost them substantially more... And there's certainly nothing wrong with that so I'm never rude about differences of opinion. But I look at it like this: if I pre-ordered a pair of CL's and paid full price and someone else got it on sale, there's a big difference in prices paid and consequently I might not be willing to sell at such a loss compared to the other person. But if we are both trying to sell at the same time then the buyer doesn't care that I paid full price and the other seller paid $500 less. The item's worth becomes what that buyer's wiling to pay (not what it cost me to acquire it before reselling it). I can hold onto it longer to see if demand increases and supply dwindles, keep my item, or sell it at a loss and try not to pay full price in the future 

So when folks offer me something really low I'll either counter or decline but I won't say anything nasty (to their face haha). Some sellers pad their asking price bc they know folks will offer really low prices and are trying  to meet up at the comp price in the end anyway. I figure I'm not wrong offering a comp price when I'm the buyer and if the seller does get upset I just say I'm sorry and drop it. I can understand their point of view.


----------



## anasanfran

I was very leary of this site but took the plunge and walked away with a like new Gucci Studded Pelham Tote Large for $380. It retailed for over 2k, I remember. Can't go wrong there. I think you just really need to weed out who seems flaky or not. This particular seller did have a long history with Poshmark.


----------



## seraphita

Thanks to thisVNchick, deltalady, emilu, and tiffcake for the advice on offers.

It sounds like $220, which is about 21% less than the asking price, isn't too bad of an offer.  Also, some similar bags by the same designer are currently listed for $200 on ebay/Tradesy.  So, I'll make the offer and see what she says . . .


----------



## tiffCAKE

seraphita said:


> Thanks to thisVNchick, deltalady, emilu, and tiffcake for the advice on offers.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like $220, which is about 21% less than the asking price, isn't too bad of an offer.  Also, some similar bags by the same designer are currently listed for $200 on ebay/Tradesy.  So, I'll make the offer and see what she says . . .




Good luck!!! I hope you get it!!! Another thing you could try if she doesn't counter (if she IS offended) is following up really really nicely (never pointing out it's cheaper somewhere else bc after all,if it is, then why wouldn't you just buy those instead of asking her and THAT is what usually makes sellers defensive or angry) see if you can meet at >10% discount but less than the 21% bc you can point out posh is running cheap shipping this weekend (I think) and it only kicks in if seller drops at least 10% from the previous lowest listing price. 

Doing your homework on comps always has to be delicately mentioned (if mentioned at all) bc it automatically makes some folks defensive but if they've ALSO done their homework they already know what you know and expect it and may pad their price so that they can counter and still end up there, or at least pad so they can drop at least 10% to encourage sales for discounted shipping promos. Though I'm not sure why $4 or $5 shipping discount makes a difference on items over $50 but it apparently works bc they do the promo often!


----------



## tiffCAKE

anasanfran said:


> I was very leary of this site but took the plunge and walked away with a like new Gucci Studded Pelham Tote Large for $380. It retailed for over 2k, I remember. Can't go wrong there. I think you just really need to weed out who seems flaky or not. This particular seller did have a long history with Poshmark.




Nice score! I'm jealous!


----------



## anasanfran

tiffCAKE said:


> Nice score! I'm jealous!



Thanks, my friend! There _ARE_ deals at this site but they are few and far between and you must sort through the riff raff first, which there is a LOT of. And talk about old chicken hens!! I will probably get reamed for this, BUT I have never heard so much bickering between women on a site before. Not even on facebook!!  Sorry, but it's true.  Also, the cliques that form are a little much. One word, Poshmark equals a whole lot of DRAMA MAMAS. That sums it up, I think.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ThisVNchick

anasanfran said:


> Thanks, my friend! There _ARE_ deals at this site but they are few and far between and you must sort through the riff raff first, which there is a LOT of. And talk about old chicken hens!! I will probably get reamed for this, BUT I have never heard so much bickering between women on a site before. Not even on facebook!!  Sorry, but it's true.  Also, the cliques that form are a little much. One word, Poshmark equals a whole lot of DRAMA MAMAS. That sums it up, I think.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I agree. It can be super clique-ish. Some of the comments/responses left remind of me of high school days. Queen Bee and her helpers can't seem to let go of their glory days...enter POSH!


----------



## anasanfran

ThisVNchick said:


> I agree. It can be super clique-ish. Some of the comments/responses left remind of me of high school days. *"Queen Bee and her helpers can't seem to let go of their glory days...enter POSH!"*



*"Queen Bee and her helpers can't seem to let go of their glory days...enter POSH!"*

Oh, ThisVNchick, this made me LOL!!! Bah hahahhaa!!!! hee hee!! Was having a fight with my boyfriend tonight and you really made my night right now. Thanks, friend! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tiffCAKE

anasanfran said:


> Thanks, my friend! There _ARE_ deals at this site but they are few and far between and you must sort through the riff raff first, which there is a LOT of. And talk about old chicken hens!! I will probably get reamed for this, BUT I have never heard so much bickering between women on a site before. Not even on facebook!!  Sorry, but it's true.  Also, the cliques that form are a little much. One word, Poshmark equals a whole lot of DRAMA MAMAS. That sums it up, I think.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Not gonna lie... Sometimes when I'm stuck somewhere waiting and I've exhausted all my usual distractions I definitely dive into looking at some posh drama as a last resort! Sometimes I don't have headphones or enough battery life to watch funny animals or redonkulous makeup applications on YouTube haha! Posh drama for me is like when I'm supposed to be eating clean and I order an enormously unhealthy Cobb salad with extra blue cheese (sometimes I just can't help myself lol)


----------



## ThisVNchick

anasanfran said:


> *"Queen Bee and her helpers can't seem to let go of their glory days...enter POSH!"*
> 
> Oh, ThisVNchick, this made me LOL!!! Bah hahahhaa!!!! hee hee!! Was having a fight with my boyfriend tonight and you really made my night right now. Thanks, friend! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Glad I could help a fellow Bay Area-er


----------



## anasanfran

tiffCAKE said:


> Not gonna lie... Sometimes when I'm stuck somewhere waiting and I've exhausted all my usual distractions I definitely dive into looking at some posh drama as a last resort! Sometimes I don't have headphones or enough battery life to watch funny animals or redonkulous makeup applications on YouTube haha! Posh drama for me is like when I'm supposed to be eating clean and I order an enormously unhealthy Cobb salad with extra blue cheese (sometimes I just can't help myself lol)



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## hipchick66

I've had all good buying experiences on Poshmark.  Found bags I couldn't find elsewhere, in great condition at really good prices.  Most of the sellers have been very courteous and friendly too.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Can a Posh aficionado advise me, please?

I just moved. I ordered an item and accidentally had it emailed to my old address. I didn't worry because I am having all mail addressed to me forwarded to my new address. 

Naturally, USPS *doesn't* forward the package,  but marks it as delivered to my old address. I call my old office to try and retrieve it from my mailbox,  but they inform me a new tenant moved in in the intervening week. They contact the person, get no response. I actually DRIVE to my old address to knock and ask if they received the package,  no answer. I leave a note and take pictures and email Poshmark.

I reported the item not delivered within 3 days of purchase, I emailed them within the next 3 to let them know it hasn't been received. It was delivered Monday and it's Saturday now,  no satisfactory response. 

How likely is it that Posh will refund me? I've bought/sold with them since 2013, and with some higher ticket items. Received a SNAD on inexpensive item early 2014, Posh took care of it. I have perfect seller feedback. 

Item is an inexpensive (sub $50) Coach SLG. 

What are my recourses of action?


----------



## BeenBurned

amateurjeweler said:


> Can a Posh aficionado advise me, please?
> 
> I just moved. I ordered an item and accidentally had it emailed to my old address. I didn't worry because I am having all mail addressed to me forwarded to my new address.
> 
> Naturally, USPS *doesn't* forward the package,  but marks it as delivered to my old address. I call my old office to try and retrieve it from my mailbox,  but they inform me a new tenant moved in in the intervening week. They contact the person, get no response. I actually DRIVE to my old address to knock and ask if they received the package,  no answer. I leave a note and take pictures and email Poshmark.
> 
> I reported the item not delivered within 3 days of purchase, I emailed them within the next 3 to let them know it hasn't been received. It was delivered Monday and it's Saturday now,  no satisfactory response.
> 
> How likely is it that Posh will refund me? I've bought/sold with them since 2013, and with some higher ticket items. Received a SNAD on inexpensive item early 2014, Posh took care of it. I have perfect seller feedback.
> 
> Item is an inexpensive (sub $50) Coach SLG.
> 
> What are my recourses of action?


I'm not a Posh user but I can tell you how this type of situation is handled by both USPS and websites. 

As the buyer, it's your responsibility to verify the shipping address to make sure it's correct. While I understand that mistakes happen, this is your mistake and neither the seller nor poshmark has any liability. 

Since tracking shows delivery to the address (zip code) as per the payment, the seller shipped as required and is covered by paypal for seller protection. All she needs to show for seller protection is delivery to the zip associated with the PP account. 

You might have a legitimate complaint with the post office though. 

When change of address forms are processed and a forwarding address is supplied, first class and priority mail are forwarded for 12 months. Generally, third class (bulk / junk) mail isn't forwarded unless you pay for the forwarding service. 

Therefore a parcel addressed to YOU should have been forwarded to your new address and if the post office delivered it to the old address now occupied by someone with a different name, they should be held responsible. 

_I reported the item not delivered within 3 days of purchase, I emailed  them within the next 3 to let them know it hasn't been received. It was  delivered Monday and it's Saturday now,  no satisfactory response. _

Who did you report to? Neither seller nor PM is responsible.

_How likely is it that Posh will refund me? I've bought/sold with them  since 2013, and with some higher ticket items. Received a SNAD on  inexpensive item early 2014, Posh took care of it. I have perfect seller  feedback._ 

I think they're unlikely to do anything nor do I think so. Without meaning to criticize, it's your fault that it wasn't sent to your correct current address. Your previous history is irrelevant.

_Item is an inexpensive (sub $50) Coach SLG. 

What are my recourses of action?_

I don't think you have any recourse except maybe with the post office for not forwarding an item addressed to the former tenant's name. 

If you lose this case, I think it's a rather inexpensive lesson that you should check and double-check all details to make sure name, address and any other pertinent information is correct.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

amateurjeweler said:


> Can a Posh aficionado advise me, please?
> 
> I just moved. I ordered an item and accidentally had it emailed to my old address. I didn't worry because I am having all mail addressed to me forwarded to my new address.
> 
> Naturally, USPS *doesn't* forward the package,  but marks it as delivered to my old address. I call my old office to try and retrieve it from my mailbox,  but they inform me a new tenant moved in in the intervening week. They contact the person, get no response. I actually DRIVE to my old address to knock and ask if they received the package,  no answer. I leave a note and take pictures and email Poshmark.
> 
> I reported the item not delivered within 3 days of purchase, I emailed them within the next 3 to let them know it hasn't been received. It was delivered Monday and it's Saturday now,  no satisfactory response.
> 
> How likely is it that Posh will refund me? I've bought/sold with them since 2013, and with some higher ticket items. Received a SNAD on inexpensive item early 2014, Posh took care of it. I have perfect seller feedback.
> 
> Item is an inexpensive (sub $50) Coach SLG.
> 
> What are my recourses of action?



Are you certain the mistake was yours? I've found it difficult to make absolutely certain your old address really is deleted from PayPal. 
I moved in October of last year, and promptly changed my address in PayPal and deleted my old address. My new address is verified, and has been for some time now.
However, despite deleting my old address in PayPal and months of using PayPal to ship purchases to my current address, they randomly changed my shipping address to my old, deleted address on two purchases last month. I didn't notice the change until I got delivery confirmation from the companies. One was an order of live hosta plants for our flower beds, and the other was an LV from Japan. I was livid, and called PayPal immediately and had them delete all traces of my old address from their system. Fortunately, the new homeowners were understanding and left our plants out on the porch for us to come by and pick up, and the Japanese company agreed to ship to the address I gave on their website when I purchased the bag.
I just wanted to mention this in case you thought you had given the correct shipping address, and found it changed without your knowledge.


----------



## shann71

has anyone experienced issues since updating the app for the bundle feature? one of items has been reserved for 3 days, and now all of the "buy now" or "make offer" buttons have disappeared from all of my available listings! i play by the rules so i don't think i would have been reported for misuse of the app and now be on ban. anyone else experiencing issues??


----------



## tiffCAKE

shann71 said:


> has anyone experienced issues since updating the app for the bundle feature? one of items has been reserved for 3 days, and now all of the "buy now" or "make offer" buttons have disappeared from all of my available listings! i play by the rules so i don't think i would have been reported for misuse of the app and now be on ban. anyone else experiencing issues??




I haven't had anyone bundle yet but I just looked really quickly on the blog to see if it said anything and spotted this:



According to that it can't be reserved and only other time I think reserved pops up is 15 minute window during checkout. Something is wrong and you should maybe request help--I've never been on posh's naughty list but when I visit closets that are, you can't see any listings in the app's scrolling area (it says no listings found even though the app's header shows many listings for those naughty closets).  They would have told you if you were on naughty list and nobody would be able to see your listings let alone reserve/buy them. So don't worry but definitely contact their help so they can fix whatever went wrong


----------



## DoxieMom

shann71 said:


> has anyone experienced issues since updating the app for the bundle feature? one of items has been reserved for 3 days, and now all of the "buy now" or "make offer" buttons have disappeared from all of my available listings! i play by the rules so i don't think i would have been reported for misuse of the app and now be on ban. anyone else experiencing issues??




Let us know what you find out!  Mine is that way too!  Although I may be on their naughty list.  I sold a bag to a girl in PERFECT new condition.  She received it, claimed it was damaged, I lost and the bag was sent back to me.  It was indeed damaged. And it wasn't when I sent it!!!!  Needless to say, I have pulled most of my items and gladly told Poshmark what I think of them and their pathetic policies!


----------



## shann71

DoxieMom said:


> Let us know what you find out!  Mine is that way too!  Although I may be on their naughty list.  I sold a bag to a girl in PERFECT new condition.  She received it, claimed it was damaged, I lost and the bag was sent back to me.  It was indeed damaged. And it wasn't when I sent it!!!!  Needless to say, I have pulled most of my items and gladly told Poshmark what I think of them and their pathetic policies!



Poshmark finally responded to my email and said that you cant see the "buy now" button on your own listings but I am still wary of that, I feel like I used to be able to see the buttons on my own listings...

Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear that! That's so sad that people stoop to that level. How was the bag damaged when you got it back? I'm nervous of that happening, just sold a Tory Burch purse on there that IS slightly stained, but I made that very clear in the listing and pics (even though they were hard to photograph). Did Posh respond to your emails?!


----------



## deltalady

shann71 said:


> Poshmark finally responded to my email and said that you cant see the "buy now" button on your own listings but I am still wary of that, I feel like I used to be able to see the buttons on my own listings...
> 
> Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear that! That's so sad that people stoop to that level. How was the bag damaged when you got it back? I'm nervous of that happening, just sold a Tory Burch purse on there that IS slightly stained, but I made that very clear in the listing and pics (even though they were hard to photograph). Did Posh respond to your emails?!



I've never seen Buy it now on my own listings.


----------



## DoxieMom

It was no big loss.  It was a 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target tote.  It was brand new and never used but somehow the piping got cracked and was peeling.  It broke my heart that they sided with her.  I have 98 sales with a 5.0 rating and 1 day shipping but I guess that was not enough for them to believe me.  To me it was the principle of it.  I was only out a $40 sale, but I lost all respect for Poshmark.  I have since purchased a new with tags absolutely perfect Rebecca Minkoff through Poshmark, but I doubt I will ever sell through them again.  It is just too risky, in my opinion.  I sell on Tradesy now and am looking into EBay.  I want to go somewhere where I am protected as a seller and not just a buyer.


----------



## shann71

tiffCAKE said:


> I haven't had anyone bundle yet but I just looked really quickly on the blog to see if it said anything and spotted this:
> View attachment 3055255
> 
> 
> According to that it can't be reserved and only other time I think reserved pops up is 15 minute window during checkout. Something is wrong and you should maybe request help--I've never been on posh's naughty list but when I visit closets that are, you can't see any listings in the app's scrolling area (it says no listings found even though the app's header shows many listings for those naughty closets).  They would have told you if you were on naughty list and nobody would be able to see your listings let alone reserve/buy them. So don't worry but definitely contact their help so they can fix whatever went wrong



Thank you so much! I emailed them and haven't heard back yet, but I did just have someone buy something from my closet a few minutes ago so I must be good. Thats good to know that if you're on the naughty list, no listings show up. 

Another question - when you request your money, have you done check or direct deposit?? I was going to do DD but then read complaints that it had been a week and they never got their money deposited into their account even though it said the funds transfer was completed...
I wasn't sure if I was better off just requesting a check even though it supposedly takes 2 weeks?


----------



## DoxieMom

shann71 said:


> Poshmark finally responded to my email and said that you cant see the "buy now" button on your own listings but I am still wary of that, I feel like I used to be able to see the buttons on my own listings...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear that! That's so sad that people stoop to that level. How was the bag damaged when you got it back? I'm nervous of that happening, just sold a Tory Burch purse on there that IS slightly stained, but I made that very clear in the listing and pics (even though they were hard to photograph). Did Posh respond to your emails?!




Oh, and in answer to your question, I sent them 8 emails and all I got was an automated response to all of them!  Their human resource department does not exist!!!!


----------



## shann71

deltalady said:


> I've never seen Buy it now on my own listings.



Thanks! Thought I was going crazy haha.


----------



## DoxieMom

shann71 said:


> Thank you so much! I emailed them and haven't heard back yet, but I did just have someone buy something from my closet a few minutes ago so I must be good. Thats good to know that if you're on the naughty list, no listings show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Another question - when you request your money, have you done check or direct deposit?? I was going to do DD but then read complaints that it had been a week and they never got their money deposited into their account even though it said the funds transfer was completed...
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was better off just requesting a check even though it supposedly takes 2 weeks?




I found direct deposit to take about two business days.


----------



## shann71

DoxieMom said:


> It was no big loss.  It was a 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target tote.  It was brand new and never used but somehow the piping got cracked and was peeling.  It broke my heart that they sided with her.  I have 98 sales with a 5.0 rating and 1 day shipping but I guess that was not enough for them to believe me.  To me it was the principle of it.  I was only out a $40 sale, but I lost all respect for Poshmark.  I have since purchased a new with tags absolutely perfect Rebecca Minkoff through Poshmark, but I doubt I will ever sell through them again.  It is just too risky, in my opinion.  I sell on Tradesy now and am looking into EBay.  I want to go somewhere where I am protected as a seller and not just a buyer.



Thats still not right of the buyer to do  I have never used Tradesy or Ebay, I've only been on Posh for less than a month. How does Tradesy compare?

Honestly, I feel like all purchases should go to Posh first if its over $25 - even just to check what condition it is in. I wonder if they keep record of users who file reports on their purchases and keep an eye on people who do it frequently/when its not needed?


----------



## DoxieMom

Tradesy takes a much lower percent of sales, I believe it is 9.  But they charge a fee to withdraw your earnings.  I hope they keep track of people who file claims.  It is so unfair.  They judge only by pictures and only have someone's word that they received the item damaged.  And not all people are honest.  [emoji45]


----------



## tiffCAKE

I've only sold small ticket items thus far but today I sold a pair that's going to authentication first and I'm terrified they won't re-pack it as carefully as I did and buyer will receive it messy or damaged... The leather is incredibly delicate and there's the slimmest metal stiletto that I'm afraid will get pushed out of alignment. And they're for someone's wedding so I'm UBER nervous! I took craptons of photos for the buyer including the packaging step by step so my fingers are crossed their authenticator re-packs with as much care as I did--I left them a note begging them to do so lol! 

So this will be the first time I have a balance that I'd actually want to get paid out--usually I just put it toward my next purchase... Bc lets be real, for every pair I sell I buy 5 more! [emoji38]


----------



## DoxieMom

tiffCAKE said:


> I've only sold small ticket items thus far but today I sold a pair that's going to authentication first and I'm terrified they won't re-pack it as carefully as I did and buyer will receive it messy or damaged... The leather is incredibly delicate and there's the slimmest metal stiletto that I'm afraid will get pushed out of alignment. And they're for someone's wedding so I'm UBER nervous! I took craptons of photos for the buyer including the packaging step by step so my fingers are crossed their authenticator re-packs with as much care as I did--I left them a note begging them to do so lol!
> 
> So this will be the first time I have a balance that I'd actually want to get paid out--usually I just put it toward my next purchase... Bc lets be real, for every pair I sell I buy 5 more! [emoji38]




Lol!  I know how that goes!  I sell one bag and must buy at least two to take its place!  So much for downsizing!  I hope all works out well with your sale!


----------



## shann71

DoxieMom said:


> Tradesy takes a much lower percent of sales, I believe it is 9.  But they charge a fee to withdraw your earnings.  I hope they keep track of people who file claims.  It is so unfair.  They judge only by pictures and only have someone's word that they received the item damaged.  And not all people are honest.  [emoji45]



Oh 9% isn't bad! Yes, it is unfair and its horrible that people are not honest.


----------



## shann71

i've done pretty well with selling off the majority of my coach bags. hoping to replace them with a nice LV


----------



## ThisVNchick

DoxieMom said:


> Tradesy takes a much lower percent of sales, I believe it is 9.  But they charge a fee to withdraw your earnings.  I hope they keep track of people who file claims.  It is so unfair.  They judge only by pictures and only have someone's word that they received the item damaged.  And not all people are honest.  [emoji45]




The Tradesy return team also accepts video recordings of you packaging the item. I do a quick video of the item right before I box it up and send it out. I show all the corners and if there are wear that was described in the listing, I also show/point that out as well. 

I recently had a buyer who claimed that my brand new with tag Gucci bag came to her with scratches to the back. The bag was patent, so if there were scratches, that means the damage went through the plastic layer. I contacted her (after she filed the case) to tell her that if damage was inflicted onto the bag in order request the return, I would send Tradesy my video of the bag BEFORE she got it. Needlessly to say, she contacted Tradesy after the bag was shipped to them for inspection (it was in the process, not looked at yet) and said she changed her mind and decided to keep the bag. 

There are dishonest people everywhere, not just on Tradesy. However, at least with Tradesy I'm able to protect myself. I cannot say the same about eBay.


----------



## melfashion380

Hi! I am not new to Posh but I am new to trading. Are there any other ways to trade (without spending any money) other than buying the $3 listing (plus the $5 shipping)-- because technically it's not really trading if you still have to spend money, right? PLEASE HELP! Thanks!


----------



## PikaboICU

melfashion380 said:


> Hi! I am not new to Posh but I am new to trading. Are there any other ways to trade (without spending any money) other than buying the $3 listing (plus the $5 shipping)-- because technically it's not really trading if you still have to spend money, right? PLEASE HELP! Thanks!



Greetings  
There might be, perhaps see if there's a way to trade on Mercari. however trading on Merc might not be allowed.. The thing is; I think it's worth the $8.00 for the security & added protection. I mean, I've never traded but I would want some sort of protection. I've read many posts on Posh where members got ripped off when trading.  With using the $3. listing & 5.00 shipping through Posh, there is some protection in case the other party doesn't send you anything. Isn't there? 

Also you have to get the items posted online for others to see & agree to trade- I think Posh's fee of $8.00 is about the best your going to get.
I saw a site called swap.com but there inventory is very low end & I believe only clothes & shoes, no handbags etc... They had a lot of children's stuff.


----------



## atlcoach

PikaboICU said:


> Greetings
> 
> There might be, perhaps see if there's a way to trade on Mercari. however trading on Merc might not be allowed.. The thing is; I think it's worth the $8.00 for the security & added protection. I mean, I've never traded but I would want some sort of protection. I've read many posts on Posh where members got ripped off when trading.  With using the $3. listing & 5.00 shipping through Posh, there is some protection in case the other party doesn't send you anything. Isn't there?
> 
> 
> 
> Also you have to get the items posted online for others to see & agree to trade- I think Posh's fee of $8.00 is about the best your going to get.
> 
> I saw a site called swap.com but there inventory is very low end & I believe only clothes & shoes, no handbags etc... They had a lot of children's stuff.




According to Poshmark policies, they don't offer any protection on trades.


----------



## PikaboICU

atlcoach said:


> According to Poshmark policies, they don't offer any protection on trades.



Ahh okay, Thanks 

I'm not interested in trading so I haven't read into it.. It was a bit of a guess on my part.


----------



## mharri20

melfashion380 said:


> Hi! I am not new to Posh but I am new to trading. Are there any other ways to trade (without spending any money) other than buying the $3 listing (plus the $5 shipping)-- because technically it's not really trading if you still have to spend money, right? PLEASE HELP! Thanks!



I have traded quite a bit on posh, and I always just bring the listings to $3. Poshmark can't protect trades (over the $3 value anyways), but having the listing and pictures on posh gives a little extra security. I have traded outside of posh with friends in other states, and the cost of shipping to each other is $10-15, so the $8 on posh is really as cheap as you'll get. Plus, if you trade through posh, people can see your $3 sold listings and read the feedback on the trade, which will help you for future trades as people like to see you have traded successfully in the past.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Has anyone ever tried to do a second order not as described claim on the same item? I noticed some wear on a top I bought recently as soon as I took it out of the package (sold as "never worn"), but thought the only damage was to the underarms. I contacted posh and they offered me a $10 credit to keep it, which I accepted. However, once I looked over the top again in different lighting, I've now noticed even more damage that's much more noticeable for everyday wear. I know it's my fault for not noticing all of the damage the first time, but does anyone have insight into whether it's worth contacting posh again and trying for a full refund? Should I contact the seller directly, or just bite the loss on a reasonably expensive item since I already accepted the credit? This damage can't be fixed by a tailor, or I'd have already done so.


----------



## ThisVNchick

rockcandymelts said:


> Has anyone ever tried to do a second order not as described claim on the same item? I noticed some wear on a top I bought recently as soon as I took it out of the package (sold as "never worn"), but thought the only damage was to the underarms. I contacted posh and they offered me a $10 credit to keep it, which I accepted. However, once I looked over the top again in different lighting, I've now noticed even more damage that's much more noticeable for everyday wear. I know it's my fault for not noticing all of the damage the first time, but does anyone have insight into whether it's worth contacting posh again and trying for a full refund? Should I contact the seller directly, or just bite the loss on a reasonably expensive item since I already accepted the credit? This damage can't be fixed by a tailor, or I'd have already done so.



You can give it another shot, can't hurt. But from my understanding, once you accept Posh's credit, it's like releasing the seller's money- sale is considered final and the seller is off the hook for any SNAD cases after this happens. At this point, if PM accepts this return, it would be on them to take the shirt back and refund your money. Rarely do they do that, but again, it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## chikies0816

Hi all,

quick question:

LAST Saturday I bought a dress, hoping to wear it THIS Tuesday to a concert (so, 10 days from then) assuming the seller would be responsible and send it in a timely fashion.

SOOO It gets to be Wednesday evening, and nothing. So I comment on the picture, asking when she would ship. Thursday she claims she "will ship tomorrow!" Again, nothing. Not on Friday, Saturday, even today! So I comment on the item yet again, asking if she shipped, and if not she could just cancel the order.  I wait a few hours (4+) and no reply, so I cancel the order.  Of course less than an hour later she says she'd already shipped when I cancelled. 

Poshmark says you get an email confirming shipping when the USPS scans it, yet I have no email (spam or inbox), and the order status was still "pending" when I cancelled. 

So the seller is obviously mad. Should I feel bad? *Does anyone have issues with Poshmark not updating the order status/USPS not sending an email? Or does the seller have to change the status automatically?* It seems like if she actually shipped when she was supposed to, I would know by now!


----------



## ToriChan

chikies0816 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> quick question:
> 
> LAST Saturday I bought a dress, hoping to wear it THIS Tuesday to a concert (so, 10 days from then) assuming the seller would be responsible and send it in a timely fashion.
> 
> SOOO It gets to be Wednesday evening, and nothing. So I comment on the picture, asking when she would ship. Thursday she claims she "will ship tomorrow!" Again, nothing. Not on Friday, Saturday, even today! So I comment on the item yet again, asking if she shipped, and if not she could just cancel the order.  I wait a few hours (4+) and no reply, so I cancel the order.  Of course less than an hour later she says she'd already shipped when I cancelled.
> 
> Poshmark says you get an email confirming shipping when the USPS scans it, yet I have no email (spam or inbox), and the order status was still "pending" when I cancelled.
> 
> So the seller is obviously mad. Should I feel bad? *Does anyone have issues with Poshmark not updating the order status/USPS not sending an email? Or does the seller have to change the status automatically?* It seems like if she actually shipped when she was supposed to, I would know by now!



Is she a reputable seller? Under her profile what time limit does it say she usually ships within? I've had sellers do this to me before where they keep saying they will ship but never do. Some are just lazy and want to do anything on their schedule. Or have regrets selling. I bought a bag once, and two days after I paid the lady asked if she would be okay if she wore the bag for a day longer.


----------



## chikies0816

ToriChan said:


> Is she a reputable seller? Under her profile what time limit does it say she usually ships within? I've had sellers do this to me before where they keep saying they will ship but never do. Some are just lazy and want to do anything on their schedule. Or have regrets selling. I bought a bag once, and two days after I paid the lady asked if she would be okay if she wore the bag for a day longer.


Yeah, going to look at all of her sold items it was almost a week before she noticed (doesn't PM send emails upon purchase), and she ALWAYS had an excuse for why it took her so long to ship (the package wouldn't scan for USPS, she was sick, her printer broke, etc.) I like to give her the benefit of the doubt, but really?

Also, I don't plan to rip her off. If PM refunds my $ I'll send it back. Just on my own time, using first class mail. She frankly doesn't deserve anything more.


----------



## ToriChan

chikies0816 said:


> Yeah, going to look at all of her sold items it was almost a week before she noticed (doesn't PM send emails upon purchase), and she ALWAYS had an excuse for why it took her so long to ship (the package wouldn't scan for USPS, she was sick, her printer broke, etc.) I like to give her the benefit of the doubt, but really?
> 
> Also, I don't plan to rip her off. If PM refunds my $ I'll send it back. Just on my own time, using first class mail. She frankly doesn't deserve anything more.



It's quite possible she finally mailed on Saturday night after the PO was closed and it is still just waiting for a acceptance scan. If this is the case she just needs to say it. Maybe if you get the item and like it you can repurchase and release her funds right away? Or email posh and have them redo the transaction?


----------



## ThisVNchick

chikies0816 said:


> Yeah, going to look at all of her sold items it was almost a week before she noticed (doesn't PM send emails upon purchase), and she ALWAYS had an excuse for why it took her so long to ship (the package wouldn't scan for USPS, she was sick, her printer broke, etc.) I like to give her the benefit of the doubt, but really?
> 
> Also, I don't plan to rip her off. If PM refunds my $ I'll send it back. Just on my own time, using first class mail. She frankly doesn't deserve anything more.




Since you've already cancelled the sale, the money has gone back to your account and out of good will, PM will ask you to ship it back to the seller if you no longer want it. They will provide you with a return label. Reach out to them and let them know of the situation. You should not have to be responsible for any of the shipping back. If you do decide to keep it, PM will then recharge the amount back onto the card. 

I've had this happen to me once and that was how PM handled the situation.


----------



## tiffCAKE

chikies0816 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> quick question:
> 
> 
> 
> LAST Saturday I bought a dress, hoping to wear it THIS Tuesday to a concert (so, 10 days from then) assuming the seller would be responsible and send it in a timely fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> SOOO It gets to be Wednesday evening, and nothing. So I comment on the picture, asking when she would ship. Thursday she claims she "will ship tomorrow!" Again, nothing. Not on Friday, Saturday, even today! So I comment on the item yet again, asking if she shipped, and if not she could just cancel the order.  I wait a few hours (4+) and no reply, so I cancel the order.  Of course less than an hour later she says she'd already shipped when I cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> Poshmark says you get an email confirming shipping when the USPS scans it, yet I have no email (spam or inbox), and the order status was still "pending" when I cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> So the seller is obviously mad. Should I feel bad? *Does anyone have issues with Poshmark not updating the order status/USPS not sending an email? Or does the seller have to change the status automatically?* It seems like if she actually shipped when she was supposed to, I would know by now!




I always ship my items within 8 to 12 hours--meaning that I have delivered it to location from which it is turned over to the USPS. The first scan however, the one that determines how my shipping speed is calculated, happens after it arrives at the sorting facility after pickup from my drop-off location. That can add up to 12 more hours before it is first scanned in my experience. 

The USPS tracking website provides the most up-to-date info and there's a little bit of a delay between USPS tracking details and poshmark's tracking details (I'm guessing it's because poshmark employs some sort of data-grabbing code that periodically checks for USPS updates on active tracking numbers--I highly doubt that the USPS proactively pushes updates to poshmark! I've observed the same delay/inconsistencies when I'm tracking shipments using USPS website vs eBay updates as I do with USPS vs posh).  So if you REALLY want to check her, enter the tracking number into the USPS website to see if it was scanned.

Recently though, I had a scare where something I dropped off at a different location than I normally use didn't scan for two whole days and I was terrified the buyer would be upset so I was constantly updating her and kept pestering the drop off facility thinking it had gotten misplaced. After the third day without scanning I jumped to the conclusion that I accidentally printed an incorrect label from a previous sale so I contacted posh to find out what happened if I had messed up--would it be returned to me as the shipping label was invalid? Would it go to the wrong place and I'd have to track down which label I used and beg that person to send it back to me? Posh would have reimbursed the buyer no matter what so the buyer is protected but I was out my item and had no way of proving I actually dropped it off since it only scans when arriving at our mega-sorting facility in Vegas. 

Posh told me it takes up to 72 hrs to scan sometimes... Sure enough next time I checked the USPS website on the third day it had finally scanned! Unfortunately, it wasn't like the scan info was just delayed in appearing and posted retroactive dates/times--it actually NEVER scanned as arriving to Vegas mega-sorting facility or leaving Vegas (or arriving/leaving ANY facilities thereafter until the very last sorting facility before customer delivery, several states away) so there were almost 4 days between when I dropped it off and it "first" scanned and it was "first" scanned about 5 hrs before delivery.  My average ship time jumped from 0.7days to just over 1day thanks to that Bermuda Triangle of scanning!


----------



## chikies0816

Wow! Thanks for the responses guys! Super helpful  Kind of seems like the girl just needs to work on her communication and customer service skills. I received the dress yesterday. So either the USPS didn't scan at all or PM needs to figure out a better way to automatically keep customers updated on the shipping process! I find it odd however that USPS seems to shrug off the PM packages and not scan them, however they never fail when it's my eBay packages 


Now I have another issue: *I made my purchase on July 25, using my debit card. I cancelled the order on August 2nd. WELLL my card expired July 31. Since its a debit card will my bank be able to give me the funds????  I read in several places that even though the card is expired, my bank receives the money and can therefore post it to my account, since the number itself is still mine. I already emailed PM and messaged them on FB. *


----------



## BeenBurned

chikies0816 said:


> Now I have another issue: *I made my purchase on July 25, using my debit card. I cancelled the order on August 2nd. WELLL my card expired July 31. Since its a debit card will my bank be able to give me the funds????  I read in several places that even though the card is expired, my bank receives the money and can therefore post it to my account, since the number itself is still mine. I already emailed PM and messaged them on FB. *


I believe that's correct.


----------



## mharri20

chikies0816 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> quick question:
> 
> LAST Saturday I bought a dress, hoping to wear it THIS Tuesday to a concert (so, 10 days from then) assuming the seller would be responsible and send it in a timely fashion.
> 
> SOOO It gets to be Wednesday evening, and nothing. So I comment on the picture, asking when she would ship. Thursday she claims she "will ship tomorrow!" Again, nothing. Not on Friday, Saturday, even today! So I comment on the item yet again, asking if she shipped, and if not she could just cancel the order.  I wait a few hours (4+) and no reply, so I cancel the order.  Of course less than an hour later she says she'd already shipped when I cancelled.
> 
> Poshmark says you get an email confirming shipping when the USPS scans it, yet I have no email (spam or inbox), and the order status was still "pending" when I cancelled.
> 
> So the seller is obviously mad. Should I feel bad? *Does anyone have issues with Poshmark not updating the order status/USPS not sending an email? Or does the seller have to change the status automatically?* It seems like if she actually shipped when she was supposed to, I would know by now!



I know this has been answered, and I have had the same experience where I shipped something, but it took a long time to scan. I work during PO hours, so I usually leave the package in my mailbox or on my doorstep to be picked up (unless the items is really expensive), and most of the time I don't get a shipment email until around midnight or so. There is a big delay unfortunately.

Also, I admit that I am poor about shipping ASAP. I am off Fridays so I can ship something then, but normal days I leave at 5am and get home at 5pm. I tend to get home, cook, eat, and go to sleep, lol. Sometimes I forget to pack something up, but I always try to let the buyer know. Recently, I had a package in the mailbox to be shipped with the flag up, and we got skipped by the mail lady Friday (furniture delivery truck parked in front of the mailbox) AND Saturday (no clue why). It made me really upset that my package didn't get shipped till Monday!


----------



## travelluver

I just completed a really lousy posh purchase.  I bought an item and it kept showing in process.  The seller said she mailed it but I had to chase her down to get the tracking number.  It seemed like there was a long lag time between shipping and delivery and posh never updated the item status. After receiving the tracking number from the seller  I knew it was in process but received an email from posh saying since it had been over 7 days I could cancel.  I chose not to and received the item a day or two later.  Even though the item was as described, the shipping was very slow, I commented on it in my rating and then received a very nasty comment from the seller showing under the item, which I felt was really uncalled for.  She blocked me and I could not respond. She received a very good price for the item.  I amended my rating but she sure did upset me.
Also, I cannot see how to view the seller's previous ratings, can someone assist?  Thanks-


----------



## CinthiaZ

kenzibray said:


> I'm obsessed with this app! I think it's still only for Apple users. But it's an awesome community and extremely safe. I had a scare with eBay earlier today and it's making me more grateful for this app.
> 
> They take care of all of the shipping which makes it extremely easy and its a flat $7. Only drawback for sellers is it takes a 20% commission but it's not too bad if you take into account how much more accessable the customer service and buyer/seller protection is.
> 
> If you use the code "HBAWP" you can get a $5 credit to shop with! It's all womens fashion and I've found some amazing steals on there


No, Poshmark is available on all phones, not just Apple. The one you are thinking of is Mecari, which is strictly for Apple users. Mercari takes NO commission at all! You get every dime of your money and buyers pay shipping which is only 7.00. 

Actually, Poshmark shipping is never more than 4.99 for Priority mail! What is a hassle is that you don't get paid until the item is delivered and Posh take 20 percent of your sale. It is great for buyers however as the shipping is never more than 4.99 and there are some amazing bargains there, however, be very careful, it is loaded with fakes!


----------



## PikaboICU

CinthiaZ said:


> No, Poshmark is available on all phones, not just Apple. The one you are thinking of is* Mecari, which is strictly for Apple users*. Mercari takes NO commission at all! You get every dime of your money and buyers pay shipping which is only 7.00.
> 
> Actually, Poshmark shipping is never more than 4.99 for Priority mail! What is a hassle is that you don't get paid until the item is delivered and Posh take 20 percent of your sale. It is great for buyers however as the shipping is never more than 4.99 and there are some amazing bargains there, however, be very careful, it is loaded with fakes!



Hummm I have Mercari on my tablet and it's Android..

Merc is ok.. The majority of the quality & clientele are both on the lower end compared to other sites I use but I still use them as a resource, when I'm desperately seeking a particular widget. 

I like Posh but again, a lot of youngsters on there, which is fine but they tend to lowball and I mean LOW and/or want only to trade. 
I've bought a few things from Posh and been very happy. The sellers I've dealt with are extremely sweet. 
One exception was a pair of jeans I paid $100 for and they're unwearable due to missing rhinestones that weren't disclosed in the listing. They're bad enough I wont even try to resell them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

PikaboICU said:


> Hummm I have Mercari on my tablet and it's Android..
> 
> Merc is ok.. The majority of the quality & clientele are both on the lower end compared to other sites I use but I still use them as a resource, when I'm desperately seeking a particular widget.
> 
> I like Posh but again, a lot of youngsters on there, which is fine but they tend to lowball and I mean LOW and/or want only to trade.
> I've bought a few things from Posh and been very happy. The sellers I've dealt with are extremely sweet.
> One exception was a pair of jeans I paid $100 for and they're unwearable due to missing rhinestones that weren't disclosed in the listing. They're bad enough I wont even try to resell them.


Wow! They're on Android now? My girlfriend will be happy to hear that! Originally was just for Apple Iphone users. They also upgraded to PayPal only a couple of months ago. With all these expansions it's probably just a matter of time before they start charging a percentage. 

Yes, definitely a younger customer base on Posh. They do lowball really bad. I won't sell there because of it. Would drive me crazy. I also don't care for the public comments. OMG! lol!


----------



## PikaboICU

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! They're on Android now? My girlfriend will be happy to hear that! Originally was just for Apple Iphone users. They also upgraded to PayPal only a couple of months ago. With all these expansions it's probably just a matter of time before they start charging a percentage.
> 
> Yes, definitely a younger customer base on Posh. They do lowball really bad. I won't sell there because of it. Would drive me crazy. *I also don't care for the public comments. OMG!* lol!



Oh I agree *HUN* 
I just love being called "hun" by a girl my son's age..   Not.
Funny, I'm the same.. I shop a little on Posh but I haven't tried listing there.. I see 'NO TRADES" on listings all the time and then a wall of 'Trade?"  "Do you trade hun?" "Consider a trade?" "Trade TRADE!"  EEK! ullhair:  I don't know if I could stand it.. 

Yep, Merc is on Android now- I'm happy for her.. It is nice & refreshing to have NO FEE for selling.. I agree that might change in time as they grow in popularity & users I imagine..


----------



## CinthiaZ

PikaboICU said:


> Oh I agree *HUN*
> I just love being called "hun" by a girl my son's age..   Not.
> Funny, I'm the same.. I shop a little on Posh but I haven't tried listing there.. I see 'NO TRADES" on listings all the time and then a wall of 'Trade?"  "Do you trade hun?" "Consider a trade?" "Trade TRADE!"  EEK! ullhair:  I don't know if I could stand it..
> 
> Yep, Merc is on Android now- I'm happy for her.. It is nice & refreshing to have NO FEE for selling.. I agree that might change in time as they grow in popularity & users I imagine..


LMAO!!!  Yes, HUN this, and HUN that! What a joke! lol! You just cracked me up! TRADE??  Trade??  No one reads the description!! Thanks you made my my day!


----------



## CatePNW

I just ordered my first item on Poshmark, hoping it goes well and item is as good as it looks in the pics.  It looks like there is no way to communicate with a seller other than in the public comments, is that correct?  Seller has a few good lovenotes, so I'm crossing my fingers that I will be able to leave one too.


----------



## speedygirl45

CatePNW said:


> I just ordered my first item on Poshmark, hoping it goes well and item is as good as it looks in the pics.  It looks like there is no way to communicate with a seller other than in the public comments, is that correct?  Seller has a few good lovenotes, so I'm crossing my fingers that I will be able to leave one too.


Hope you get it! My luck buying there is very hit or miss. I can say that app is a mess for selling anything more than F21 / H&M stuff Ive never seen so many low ballers in my life!


----------



## mharri20

travelluver said:


> I just completed a really lousy posh purchase.  I bought an item and it kept showing in process.  The seller said she mailed it but I had to chase her down to get the tracking number.  It seemed like there was a long lag time between shipping and delivery and posh never updated the item status. After receiving the tracking number from the seller  I knew it was in process but received an email from posh saying since it had been over 7 days I could cancel.  I chose not to and received the item a day or two later.  Even though the item was as described, the shipping was very slow, I commented on it in my rating and then received a very nasty comment from the seller showing under the item, which I felt was really uncalled for.  She blocked me and I could not respond. She received a very good price for the item.  I amended my rating but she sure did upset me.
> Also, I cannot see how to view the seller's previous ratings, can someone assist?  Thanks-



Posh doesn't allow people to see sellers ratings as of right now. If you go into a seller's "about" section, you can see the "love notes" that they have given or received, which is any comment on a 5-star rating. Other than that, the ratings aren't public. While I would like to see ratings, I have gotten bad ones for no reason, and when I ask the buyer why they give me no response. I've also gotten a couple bad ratings for the item not fitting, which I find unfair as that's the risk of buying online.

I always go back through and read sold listings and read how the seller is responding, or if people gave feedback on the listing itself (I tend to do this). I usually give 5 stars and if something minor was wrong, I leave a comment that says (nicely) what they could have improved on. 

I admit to being not the greatest about shipping, but I always try to let people know and give updates. I can only make it to the PO on Fridays or Saturdays because of work, and it drives me nuts that my local PO doesn't have a drop off for packages, only letters. I leave packages on my doorstep to be picked up, but if the items are worth a lot I don't like to do that. I never leave nasty comments though and hate when people do that. There are some not-so-kind people on the app!


----------



## mharri20

CatePNW said:


> I just ordered my first item on Poshmark, hoping it goes well and item is as good as it looks in the pics.  It looks like there is no way to communicate with a seller other than in the public comments, is that correct?  Seller has a few good lovenotes, so I'm crossing my fingers that I will be able to leave one too.



Yes, unfortunately the listing comments are the only way to communicate. This is good and bad, as you can see if the seller had any bad transactions or gets nasty, but I hate that you can't message people privately. Good luck on your first purchase! I have bought a lot on the app and I have good luck with it


----------



## travelluver

mharri20 said:


> Posh doesn't allow people to see sellers ratings as of right now. If you go into a seller's "about" section, you can see the "love notes" that they have given or received, which is any comment on a 5-star rating. Other than that, the ratings aren't public. While I would like to see ratings, I have gotten bad ones for no reason, and when I ask the buyer why they give me no response. I've also gotten a couple bad ratings for the item not fitting, which I find unfair as that's the risk of buying online.
> 
> I always go back through and read sold listings and read how the seller is responding, or if people gave feedback on the listing itself (I tend to do this). I usually give 5 stars and if something minor was wrong, I leave a comment that says (nicely) what they could have improved on.
> 
> I admit to being not the greatest about shipping, but I always try to let people know and give updates. I can only make it to the PO on Fridays or Saturdays because of work, and it drives me nuts that my local PO doesn't have a drop off for packages, only letters. I leave packages on my doorstep to be picked up, but if the items are worth a lot I don't like to do that. I never leave nasty comments though and hate when people do that. There are some not-so-kind people on the app!



I do not use the app - just straight off my IPad, where can you see the "about" on the seller?
Thanks!


----------



## mharri20

travelluver said:


> I do not use the app - just straight off my IPad, where can you see the "about" on the seller?
> Thanks!



Hmm I just looked at the site from my computer and I don't see anywhere to click on the "about" part on the page, or anywhere to see the "love notes" from the webpage. It looks like something you may only be able to see with the app, and if that's the case them Posh should fix that. If anyone else can find it please post it because maybe I am just missing something...


----------



## travelluver

mharri20 said:


> Hmm I just looked at the site from my computer and I don't see anywhere to click on the "about" part on the page, or anywhere to see the "love notes" from the webpage. It looks like something you may only be able to see with the app, and if that's the case them Posh should fix that. If anyone else can find it please post it because maybe I am just missing something...



Thanks for checking- it is strange that some things are only available through the app- even selling is only done that way- I saw that the seller unblocked me so maybe all is ok!


----------



## CatePNW

speedygirl45 said:


> Hope you get it! My luck buying there is very hit or miss. I can say that app is a mess for selling anything more than F21 / H&M stuff Ive never seen so many low ballers in my life!





mharri20 said:


> Yes, unfortunately the listing comments are the only way to communicate. This is good and bad, as you can see if the seller had any bad transactions or gets nasty, but I hate that you can't message people privately. Good luck on your first purchase! I have bought a lot on the app and I have good luck with it



Thank you both.  It is odd they don't provide private messaging, and I've seen some doozies posted in comments as I browse there.  Quite entertaining at times too....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

travelluver said:


> Thanks for checking- it is strange that some things are only available through the app- even selling is only done that way- I saw that the seller unblocked me so maybe all is ok!



I had been using the site on my laptop and was trying to figure out to see feedback/reviews of a seller, other than just reading the comments on their listings.  So I Google'd about Poshmark seller reviews and learned about lovenotes, but I could not see them.  Then I read that they only show when you use the app.  I downloaded the Android app for my tablet and sure enough, you can see the ABOUT section of the profiles and find lovenotes.  What a silly name, no wonder there's so much HUN going on there...LOL!


----------



## mharri20

CatePNW said:


> Thank you both.  It is odd they don't provide private messaging, and I've seen some doozies posted in comments as I browse there.  Quite entertaining at times too....LOL!



Lol, I agree, some listings can be quite entertaining to read. The only reason I like that the listing comments are public is because it helps you spot scammers. I tend to comment on listings (very nicely, I might add) where the people are selling replicas but don't state it in the description, or call them authentic. I only comment when I'm 100% sure, but I can tell with most Louboutins and Valentinos. The scammers usually get nasty and backlash, but it helps that people can see my comments. I know people disagree with me doing it, but I report listings all the time that NEVER get taken down, and it kills me seeing people spend so much money on fakes, so I comment for people to see. If people are honest about what they are selling, I report it, but I don't comment because in the end as much as I hate fakes, it's the dishonest people that make it even worse. I wish Posh was better about taking down replicas! 

Sorry about the rant. It's just been bugging me lately!


----------



## chambersb

I agree, consignment sucks.  Dropped off a box of clothes last month and they're ALREADY closing.  

PM question...  Why do you have to provide your credit card information when you make an offer even if you have a redeemable balance to use?


----------



## kateincali

chambersb said:


> PM question...  Why do you have to provide your credit card information when you make an offer even if you have a redeemable balance to use?




I figure that's because you could purchase other items while the offer is pending using the balance, so there needs to be a back-up method.


----------



## CatePNW

So I placed my first order last Saturday, 8/22.  Seller shipped on Monday and I received the bag today!  USPS Priority mail usually takes 3 days, but this traveled fast, from Minnesota to Washington state.  

The bag is in good shape, hardly used, though there is a bit of color transfer on one side.  You probably would never notice it if you were not looking for it.  There are no scratches or corner wear, and the inside is clean, so I'm pretty happy with this transaction.

It's a Coach factory bag that I have been admiring online and from pics posted in the Coach forum.  I didn't want to pay full price for it so I was happy to find a reasonably priced one on Poshmark.  Since I had made an offer, I got notifications when the price was reduced.  With the last reduction came an offer of 99¢ shipping, so I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## mharri20

CatePNW said:


> So I placed my first order last Saturday, 8/22.  Seller shipped on Monday and I received the bag today!  USPS Priority mail usually takes 3 days, but this traveled fast, from Minnesota to Washington state.
> 
> The bag is in good shape, hardly used, though there is a bit of color transfer on one side.  You probably would never notice it if you were not looking for it.  There are no scratches or corner wear, and the inside is clean, so I'm pretty happy with this transaction.
> 
> It's a Coach factory bag that I have been admiring online and from pics posted in the Coach forum.  I didn't want to pay full price for it so I was happy to find a reasonably priced one on Poshmark.  Since I had made an offer, I got notifications when the price was reduced.  With the last reduction came an offer of 99¢ shipping, so I couldn't pass that up.
> 
> View attachment 3109634



So cute! Love the Laudree keychain


----------



## CatePNW

mharri20 said:


> So cute! Love the Laudree keychain



Thank you!  That charm is a knock off from Icing,  I got it before I knew about the "real" one.  Hopefully I'll have the real thing someday!


----------



## mharri20

CatePNW said:


> Thank you!  That charm is a knock off from Icing,  I got it before I knew about the "real" one.  Hopefully I'll have the real thing someday!



I would have never known! Love it. I wanted the real thing but when I finally got to Laudree in Paris, I decided I'd rather spend $50 on the macarons then a keychain, lol!


----------



## chambersb

For those of you who sell on Posh.... 

Do you find you get more likes/sales when you do outfit suggestions? 

I'm really not turned on by the whole idea of posing a garment with several elements that arent for sale.  I feel it's distracting.  However, some of my garments aren't getting any likes whatsoever.  I feel these are decent items that can be dressed up with the proper accessories perhaps getting more attention.  I'm willing to try it if it works.   

What do you think?


----------



## mharri20

chambersb said:


> For those of you who sell on Posh....
> 
> Do you find you get more likes/sales when you do outfit suggestions?
> 
> I'm really not turned on by the whole idea of posing a garment with several elements that arent for sale.  I feel it's distracting.  However, some of my garments aren't getting any likes whatsoever.  I feel these are decent items that can be dressed up with the proper accessories perhaps getting more attention.  I'm willing to try it if it works.
> 
> What do you think?



I used to take pictures of just the item hanging or laying down, but the last few months I started to model the clothes and style them (trying to be simple so the focus stays on the piece I'm selling) in my cover shot, and I have been getting really good feedback on it. I think people like seeing an idea of how the clothing is worn/styled, because it makes it feel relate-able. If the item doesn't fit me (this happens since I buy online), I usually just lay it flat and don't add other items to the picture. Sometimes, I do lay out other items, but I always try to make sure the item I am selling is the main focus and in the center of the screen. I tend to not like when people do an entire outfit lay and just the bracelet is for sale that you can barely see, lol. 

Anyway, that's just my two cents. Would love to hear how others feel about the subject too.


----------



## chambersb

Thank you, mharri20.  I may just try it [emoji6]


----------



## tiffCAKE

chambersb said:


> For those of you who sell on Posh....
> 
> Do you find you get more likes/sales when you do outfit suggestions?
> 
> I'm really not turned on by the whole idea of posing a garment with several elements that arent for sale.  I feel it's distracting.  However, some of my garments aren't getting any likes whatsoever.  I feel these are decent items that can be dressed up with the proper accessories perhaps getting more attention.  I'm willing to try it if it works.
> 
> What do you think?




Some of the sellers are reallllllly good at it and I definitely prefer not only their item over an identical one from another seller (bc if they take the time to do it then perhaps it's also been maintained/cared for) but sometimes I'm even willing to pay more for it. Most importantly though, it makes me want to visit their closets often to find more things--even if I'm not interested in THAT particular item. Sometimes it's to see whether one of their other accessories is added that I spotted in another listing 

It's kind of like staging a house!


----------



## PikaboICU

tiffCAKE said:


> Some of the sellers are reallllllly good at it and I definitely prefer not only their item over an identical one from another seller (bc if they take the time to do it then perhaps it's also been maintained/cared for) but sometimes I'm even willing to pay more for it. Most importantly though, it makes me want to visit their closets often to find more things--even if I'm not interested in THAT particular item. Sometimes it's to see whether one of their other accessories is added that I spotted in another listing
> 
> *It's kind of like staging a house!*



Nice analogy..


----------



## LuxAddik

Yes I love this app!


----------



## amrx87

Hello! Something weird is going on w my PM app, and i was wondering if anyone has had a similar issue. 

I listed a pair of brand new sperry topsiders that are a half size too big for me, and the listing has disappeared. I'm 100000% sure I didnt delete it. Does this mean that some reported it as fake?


----------



## mharri20

amrx87 said:


> Hello! Something weird is going on w my PM app, and i was wondering if anyone has had a similar issue.
> 
> I listed a pair of brand new sperry topsiders that are a half size too big for me, and the listing has disappeared. I'm 100000% sure I didnt delete it. Does this mean that some reported it as fake?



It may be a glitch of some sort. I believe that if an item is taken down because it was reported as a fake, you get an email saying the listing was removed (and if Posh removed it for any reason, they should send an email).


----------



## dieguteteufelin

chambersb said:


> For those of you who sell on Posh....
> 
> Do you find you get more likes/sales when you do outfit suggestions?
> 
> I'm really not turned on by the whole idea of posing a garment with several elements that arent for sale.  I feel it's distracting.  However, some of my garments aren't getting any likes whatsoever.  I feel these are decent items that can be dressed up with the proper accessories perhaps getting more attention.  I'm willing to try it if it works.
> 
> What do you think?



I've been trying this over the past week.  It has not increased my "likes" and I'm getting way more people asking "does the listing include X" even though I state what it is for.  Also a ton of trade requests, but probably because my closet is more expensive than a lot on the site with the items still marked down 75-80%.  Maybe now they can just get an idea of how to wear it?

Like: no, I will not trade my [insert designer accessory] for your closet full of NastyGal items.


----------



## MKB0925

I got a pair of MK sunglasses and it was a really smooth transaction.  I have looked at bags too and all the "Hun" makes me laugh!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love the new update! They finally have a category for makeup.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

GirlieShoppe said:


> I love the new update! They finally have a category for makeup.



Really??  I thought selling make-up was forbidden?  Did they loosen up on that rule?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

dieguteteufelin said:


> Really??  I thought selling make-up was forbidden?  Did they loosen up on that rule?


 
I've purchased makeup and fragrance on PM and I've listed a few items myself. Oops! I didn't realize it was forbidden... I'm glad they decided to allow it!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

GirlieShoppe said:


> I've purchased makeup and fragrance on PM and I've listed a few items myself. Oops! I didn't realize it was forbidden... I'm glad they decided to allow it!



They may have loosened up on it... It also could be that they are just as good at enforcing that as other things which are forbidden (cough: fakes cough).


----------



## all7s

Poshmark consolidated and changed their categories in the last month and Makeup was added as a category. Surprised me! I wouldnt buy random makeup from someone. Even if sealed.


----------



## tiffCAKE

dieguteteufelin said:


> They may have loosened up on it... It also could be that they are just as good at enforcing that as other things which are forbidden (cough: fakes cough).




Lololololol!  I love your sarcasm! 

I genuinely like the app and use it to sell even though there's other ways that would net me more money. For realsies though, their "report" function is a joke!  Multiple ppl can report a blatantly prohibited listing every day for months and nothing. I have seen some folks elicit actions by tagging listings @posheditor or something (I wish I could remember what!!!) because either posh cracked down or the seller took action for fear of cracking down being tagged!


----------



## redweddy

I want to share this positive experience I had on Poshmark as a seller.
I sold a Marc by MJ leather backpack for $200 - it was barely used.  My original price was $298 but the buyer was very persistent so I accepted her offer.  I then boxed it up and shipped it and 2 days later it got to her.

And lo and behold - she files an "item not described" dispute. 
I messaged her one word:  "Seriously?"  She then goes on to say how the straps are too long for her and now she has to get this bag altered and that I should have disclosed how long the straps are.  The straps are actually adjustable - she was just having buyers remorse.  I forwarded her comments to PM.

Within the day Poshmark deliberates and sides with me.

Wow - I sell on ebay as well and as a seller on ebay I have had to accept that if your buyer files a dispute against you -- no matter what happens, you lose.

So this experience with Poshmark was definitely refreshing.


----------



## mharri20

redweddy said:


> I want to share this positive experience I had on Poshmark as a seller.
> I sold a Marc by MJ leather backpack for $200 - it was barely used.  My original price was $298 but the buyer was very persistent so I accepted her offer.  I then boxed it up and shipped it and 2 days later it got to her.
> 
> And lo and behold - she files an "item not described" dispute.
> I messaged her one word:  "Seriously?"  She then goes on to say how the straps are too long for her and now she has to get this bag altered and that I should have disclosed how long the straps are.  The straps are actually adjustable - she was just having buyers remorse.  I forwarded her comments to PM.
> 
> Within the day Poshmark deliberates and sides with me.
> 
> Wow - I sell on ebay as well and as a seller on ebay I have had to accept that if your buyer files a dispute against you -- no matter what happens, you lose.
> 
> So this experience with Poshmark was definitely refreshing.



Wow, I'm so glad they sided with you, and so fast! I'm going through something similar right now, but the case has been "in review" for 3 days. I sold a NWOT Vince leather jacket that I never wore, and was in immaculate condition (and I had clear, high quality pictures). Someone bought it that had no feedback or listings, and asked no questions, and then they filed an "item not as described" claim.

I asked her what was wrong, and eventually she told me the jacket was scuffed all over and had stains everywhere. The leather is SUPPOSED to look worn in, and if you look at the stock photos, it shows it, and it calls it "luggage leather" which means it will be worn-looking. The perfect-looking leather she is thinking of is called pleather...

I'm so frustrated. I've contacted Posh twice and sent them the link to stock photos and everything. I'm really hoping they side with me because I always describe everything really well, and take lots of pictures...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Sorry you're dealing with that. It seems that many Poshers are looking for designer items in perfect condition at thrift store prices.


----------



## MissMarion

Mharri20, I had a similar experience and PM never replied to my messages, and in fact never bothered to inform me they resolved in my favor. I was checking my balance every day and that's how I knew, because they released my funds.


----------



## mharri20

MissMarion said:


> Mharri20, I had a similar experience and PM never replied to my messages, and in fact never bothered to inform me they resolved in my favor. I was checking my balance every day and that's how I knew, because they released my funds.



Really? Wow. Well they ended up letting her return it, and the jacket is supposed to come to me today, I'll definitely be video-taping when I open it because I'm worried that it won't be in the same condition I sent it in, 

My friend had a "item not as described" case filed on the same day that mine happened. She just got her shoes back and the person wore them and trashed them! I don't get how people can do that...


----------



## MahoganyQT

mharri20 said:


> Really? Wow. Well they ended up letting her return it, and the jacket is supposed to come to me today, I'll definitely be video-taping when I open it because I'm worried that it won't be in the same condition I sent it in,
> 
> 
> 
> My friend had a "item not as described" case filed on the same day that mine happened. She just got her shoes back and the person wore them and trashed them! I don't get how people can do that...




I had an "item not as described" returned to me and it smelled like fish! I had one other case and won because the person said that the item was not the right size but the size was clearly marked on the tag and I sent Posh a picture of it.


----------



## mharri20

MahoganyQT said:


> I had an "item not as described" returned to me and it smelled like fish! I had one other case and won because the person said that the item was not the right size but the size was clearly marked on the tag and I sent Posh a picture of it.




Yikes!! The person added signature confirmation to the package, so now I can't pick it up till Friday


----------



## mharri20

In other news...posh just made a blog post for a preview of their upcoming "party" this week, and the Aquazzura shoes they posted are FAKE!! Not only are they promoting the fake shoes, but the person selling them. I made a comment on their facebook page about it. It's terrible that they say they don't condone fakes, and then Spotlight fake shoes. 

Here's the blog post link: 
http://blog.poshmark.com/2015/10/05/posh-party-preview-55/


----------



## PikaboICU

mharri20 said:


> In other news...posh just made a blog post for a preview of their upcoming "party" this week, and the Aquazzura shoes they posted are FAKE!! Not only are they promoting the fake shoes, but the person selling them. I made a comment on their facebook page about it. It's terrible that they say they don't condone fakes, and then Spotlight fake shoes.
> 
> Here's the blog post link:
> http://blog.poshmark.com/2015/10/05/posh-party-preview-55/





Good job!
I liked your post on FB..
That makes me feel real secure buying there..   NOT!


----------



## mharri20

PikaboICU said:


> Good job!
> 
> I liked your post on FB..
> 
> That makes me feel real secure buying there..   NOT!




Yep, I know  definitely embarrassing for them. The listing even says she is "unsure of authenticity" which is a dead giveaway. Just goes to show how little they care!


----------



## emilu

mharri20 said:


> Yep, I know  definitely embarrassing for them. The listing even says she is "unsure of authenticity" which is a dead giveaway. Just goes to show how little they care!




I think they deleted your comment! Or at least I can't see it anymore. Wow. Says a lot that they would do that.


----------



## mharri20

emilu said:


> I think they deleted your comment! Or at least I can't see it anymore. Wow. Says a lot that they would do that.




It's funny you say that because I can still see it, but my friend looked and she couldn't see it! It's odd. This afternoon they changed the main image in the blog post to different shoes that the gal is selling, but the fake listing is still in her closet. I was being bad and commented a second time, basically saying thanks for changing it but I wish they would have removed the fake listing. I hate that they "promote" people who have replica items in their closet


----------



## BeenBurned

emilu said:


> I think they deleted your comment! Or at least I can't see it anymore. Wow. Says a lot that they would do that.


I made a comment too but it showed as "awaiting moderation" and didn't get posted publicly.


----------



## mharri20

BeenBurned said:


> I made a comment too but it showed as "awaiting moderation" and didn't get posted publicly.



Same here. When I checked a while ago, they finally had changed the blog, and also took down the seller's listing (or the seller did that herself...either way). Glad to see it's fixed, but still goes to show how careless they were! I wonder how many people commented on the blog since it doesn't look like they approved any of them...


----------



## Loubiwant4me

I have bought and sold on posh. It's really a lot of people selling stuff they got from China or garage sales. All the buyers want a deal (i.e. always try to negotiate a lower price). I've got stuff listed that I never wear for $20-$30 from Guess, ALDO and Steve Madden, just to get rid of it...they lowball that! I mean dang. you're already getting $100+ shoes for $20 and THAT'S too high?? So that's the environment. They think it's an online thrift store that happens to sell designer merchandise. The fees are WAAY less than eBay so I try to list stuff I don't really care about making money on, there. Tradesy is better as far as deals and authentic stuff IMO.


----------



## PikaboICU

Loubiwant4me said:


> I have bought and sold on posh. It's really a lot of people selling stuff they got from China or garage sales. All the buyers want a deal (i.e. always try to negotiate a lower price). I've got stuff listed that I never wear for $20-$30 from Guess, ALDO and Steve Madden, just to get rid of it...they lowball that! I mean dang. you're already getting $100+ shoes for $20 and THAT'S too high?? So that's the environment. They think it's an online thrift store that happens to sell designer merchandise. The fees are WAAY less than eBay so I try to list stuff I don't really care about making money on, there. Tradesy is better as far as deals and authentic stuff IMO.



I was with you up until you said their fees are WAY less than Ebay..
How do you figure?  Ebay charges about 10%, Posh charges 20%.

BTW I LOVE the shoes in your avatar! I just bought the same ones about 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

LOL
You're right. They are. I think I was thinking of Tradesy. EBay adds up for me bc of PayPal. One owns the other, so paying both is an irritant.

Shoes: excellent taste  was my first pair.



PikaboICU said:


> I was with you up until you said their fees are WAY less than Ebay..
> How do you figure?  Ebay charges about 10%, Posh charges 20%.
> 
> BTW I LOVE the shoes in your avatar! I just bought the same ones about 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Loubiwant4me said:


> I think I was thinking of Tradesy. EBay adds up for me bc of PayPal. One owns the other, so paying both is an irritant.


Actually ebay and paypal are two separate companies. This happened in July.


----------



## Prettyn

I see a lot of fakes on posh, so I'm not comfortable buying high dollar items on there.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mharri20 said:


> I used to take pictures of just the item hanging or laying down, but the last few months I started to model the clothes and style them (trying to be simple so the focus stays on the piece I'm selling) in my cover shot, and I have been getting really good feedback on it. I think people like seeing an idea of how the clothing is worn/styled, because it makes it feel relate-able. If the item doesn't fit me (this happens since I buy online), I usually just lay it flat and don't add other items to the picture. Sometimes, I do lay out other items, but I always try to make sure the item I am selling is the main focus and in the center of the screen. I tend to not like when people do an entire outfit lay and just the bracelet is for sale that you can barely see, lol.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my two cents. Would love to hear how others feel about the subject too.



+1

i tried to sell a dress for the longest time without success and two days after i posted a picture with me wearing it... sale. i agree that people like to see how it looks on someone; i do, as long as the person is 'real' and not a model.. those shots make me dislike the item more. not sure why.


----------



## mharri20

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> i tried to sell a dress for the longest time without success and two days after i posted a picture with me wearing it... sale. i agree that people like to see how it looks on someone; i do, as long as the person is 'real' and not a model.. those shots make me dislike the item more. not sure why.



Congrats on the sale! I definitely think this method works, and I try to do that with all of my items now. I agree with you on the model pictures. If I see a stock photo with the model wearing it, I don't know why, but I tend not to click on those listings. Many people will also use stock photos, but the item they list is something similar, not exact, which drives me even more crazy.


----------



## flask

Would you please share any poshmark alternatives for Europe? Or any forum where one can sell a bag? It appears purseforum doesn't have classifieds section.


----------



## tiffCAKE

flask said:


> Would you please share any poshmark alternatives for Europe? Or any forum where one can sell a bag? It appears purseforum doesn't have classifieds section.




I'm American so I'm probably not the best person to answer this BUT when searching for certain rare pairs I've looked at "Vestiare Collective" which I believe to be UK based since the search results (for example) for a size 7 doesn't return 37/37.5 as expected for US sizing but much larger like 39 which I *think* is more akin UK sizing??? I've never actually their service since I didn't find the pair I needed--but it seems similar in that you can buy/sell/trade through their service and they might also authenticate.  Sorry I can't be more helpful!!


----------



## 30andbelow

I read through this forum and you ladies seemed knowledgeable about poshmark
I have been selling on posh for awhile now, I recently sold and engagement ring to a girl, for $1500 it went through their concierge service, and was approved, it was sent to the buyer which required signature, I was so excited since I needed the money badly, low and behold an hour later I got an email stating the buyer filed a case as item not as described, clearly upset I emailed posh "is she serious? this was approved through concierge service....." I went to the listing basically asking the buyer the same thing, "Are you serious? this went through concierge service" shes claiming now her issue was the fact that I purchased this ring for less then I sold it to her for, and that it was purchased off a website. I never stated in the listing that it was purchased from anywhere, and also stated so you have buyers remorse...I had to jack up the price because of Poshes commission and I still lost money from it. this girl is accusing me of scamming her, and now she claiming the item isn't 14k gold since she says it looks like its chipping???? I gave her an appraisal on the ring, and this passed poshes concierge service, am I freaking out for nothing? or could she possibly get Posh to side with her.


----------



## Planet Bananas

If you did everything through Poshmark you should be fine that is the beauty of Poshmark even though it's not perfect and its fees are high. When situations like this arise they will back you and that lady it will be out of luck. I sell on there quite a bit, I happen to like it myself and I have gotten crazy deals on there that I can turn around and resell. I used to sell on eBay so I've seen it all.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

I'm not sure what the outcome will be since it is ultimately up to Posh.  If you have a solid track record and she does not, obviously this should be considered when they make their assessment.

I would probably stop being combative now just in case - people have had items returned damaged and it's not worth risking it.  If there was a diamond in the ring make sure you take it to be tested immediately after receiving it if she is granted a return.

Unfortunately, there are a lot of scammers on both ends of the table on that app so we need to be careful.  My personal rule is that I won't list anything worth more than $500 just because of the sheer number of scammers and low-ballers on that site.  I don't need someone buying something from me and sending it back destroyed like what happened to one of my friends who is no longer on the app.


----------



## Planet Bananas

One of the things I do is take time/day stamped pictures of the item as well as the addressed box before it's mailed. I still think (based on past personal experiences) that if you did everything according to posh world especially using the concierge service, it doesn't matter how hard she tries to scam. A past record in this case doesn't really add or detract from the end ruling unless the track record is extreme.


----------



## BeenBurned

30andbelow said:


> shes claiming now her issue was the fact that I purchased this ring for less then I sold it to her for, and that it was purchased off a website. I never stated in the listing that it was purchased from anywhere, and also stated so you have buyers remorse...


I don't use Poshmark because I think there are too many fakes and they don't respond to reports. 

As for your buyer, she's a PITA! It's irrelevant what you paid for it or where you bought it. Your item was priced at whatever amount and the buyer chose to pay that amount. Whether you paid $1, $100 or $10,000 is none of her business and none of her concern.

Sellers can charge whatever they want for an item and the buyer can choose to pay that price or find another seller with a better price. 

Sheesh, talk about entitlement!


----------



## Planet Bananas

^^^ I forgot to address that. That seems to be the latest common theme right now. There's a person who went around people's closets pointing out where they could find the items for less $ which is bad enough, but also posting  that the seller was a scammer and rip off artist for pricing it higher than the other website. Not only is that completely idiotic, Poshmark is not a 501c3 the last time I checked. People are stupid


----------



## flask

tiffCAKE said:


> I'm American so I'm probably not the best person to answer this BUT when searching for certain rare pairs I've looked at "Vestiare Collective" which I believe to be UK based since the search results (for example) for a size 7 doesn't return 37/37.5 as expected for US sizing but much larger like 39 which I *think* is more akin UK sizing??? I've never actually their service since I didn't find the pair I needed--but it seems similar in that you can buy/sell/trade through their service and they might also authenticate.  Sorry I can't be more helpful!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## mharri20

BeenBurned said:


> I don't use Poshmark because I think there are too many fakes and they don't respond to reports.
> 
> *As for your buyer, she's a PITA! It's irrelevant what you paid for it or where you bought it. Your item was priced at whatever amount and the buyer chose to pay that amount. Whether you paid $1, $100 or $10,000 is none of her business and none of her concern.*
> 
> Sellers can charge whatever they want for an item and the buyer can choose to pay that price or find another seller with a better price.
> 
> Sheesh, talk about entitlement!



THIS. It doesn't matter what the seller paid for an item...it's what a buyer is willing to pay. The only thing I will say that drives me nuts, is when I see items that I know cost $50 for example, but the seller puts the original cost at $100 (or something way higher than it should be). I see this a lot with fakes too, when they try to say the original price was $675...either put $0 in the listing, or say the actual retail. I see this with the Topshop lace up flats, where the ones for $45 at nordstroms (fake leather) will say a $100 retail, so people get confused and pay more when they can buy them brand new for less.


----------



## MissMarion

I once sold a Michele watch to a popular user and I included all the original packaging including the price tag.  She later relisted it referencing an MSRP much higher, which she knew was wrong because she had the price tag!


----------



## Planet Bananas

InTheDogHouse said:


> All of the posh sellers that I know go to Mercari to sell also. NO fees!! Low locked in shipping also! It's a mobile app shop not computer. I love it there. Posh... $$$! You can get more an pay less at Mercari



I also sell on both, actually I've tried most of the apps and Poshmark and Mercari are the only ones I now list on...... I don't think Poshmark is good for high end brands, I think it tops out @ Kate spade, Tory Burch etc, but stuff like Free People, BCBG and Anthropologie do well.


----------



## amateurjeweler

I purchased a watch for $240 from a relatively new seller on 18 October. It was shipped out 20 October and I received it 26 October as it was severly delayed in transit by USPS (2 day shipping, should have arrived on the 23rd at latest). 

We'll on the 26th I unlocked my mailbox and found an EMPTY MANILA ENVELOPE PARTIALLY RIPPED AT THE BOTTOM with no "we care" wrap or indication by USPS that the item had been damaged. I reported it to Poshmark and as the arbiter of the shipment, expected them to contact USPS and then contact me, and eventually refund me.

But they didn't. 2 days later they emailed me telling me to take a picture of a "we care" sticker on the package, which the package does not have. So I called USPS to report that I received a torn package sans sticker, and they told me to file a claim online, which I did, and then emailed Posh the claim # and screenshots of the report.

In the meantime, I had messaged the seller on the 26th, informing that the package was damaged, and then had to clarify that no watch was inside. She cursed at me and called me a liar and a scammer and has been no help. If there ever WAS a watch in the envelope, why would someone ship an unprotected $240 watch that retails for $600+ in a stupid bubble mailer with no packing tape instead of in a secure and tape-wrapped box?! That's obviously asking for trouble.

We'll anyway, today Poshmark again asked me to send them photos of a "we care" sticker or they're going to release the seller the money, completely disregarding the photos of the torn empty package and insurance claim I filed with USPS.

It is worth noting I made the transaction with a credit card. Any advice?


----------



## Planet Bananas

I would fight the charge with the credit card company also sending them all the documentation and, especially the refusal of refund from Poshmark. Unfortunately for this case, Poshmark is very seller biased particularly if the seller followed all of their guidelines. 

I did have a case where someone shipped me a fake Marc Jacobs dress. They were not going to refund my money after I sent them pictures of the inside seams where it was obvious that it was made by a home sewer to anyone with a set of eyes, in addition to the label being completely fraudulent and not what was displayed in the picture. I ended up emailing them three separate times, each time more angry than the last. After the third email they finally said to send the dress to them and they finally gave me a refund but it did take all of the emails. You might want to try more emails to customer support even though it seems like you're repeating yourself. I'm sorry this happened to you, that really sucks and yes the seller is insane to send a watch in that type of packaging


----------



## amateurjeweler

Am I being scammed? 

Apparently a seller can list a high value item below concierge price, place a shipping label on an empty manila bubble envelope mailer, tear the fold along the bottom, and probably get paid for it.

I live in a locked apartment building with a locked personal mailbox so the package likely wasn't tampered with *after* delivery from USPS. But assuming a watch was once inside, it seems several things are possible"

1) Sorting machinery ripped the package, the watch fell out unnoticed, and damage to the package somehow went unnoticed and unreported.

2) A USPS employee tore the corner of the package and took the watch, a crime of opportunity, and did not flag the package as damaged to avoid detection. 

3) The package made it intact to my city, went out for delivery, and my mail carrier either opened the package and stole the watch, or it fell out of compromised packaging and they either did not notice or noticed and pocketed it.

Of course I'm highly suspicious of the seller and her immediate defensive and accusatory replies.


----------



## Planet Bananas

It definitely sounds possible, particularly number 2 because of the lack of sticker. Unfortunately there are a lot of sellers that act the way that you describe because they can get away with it it brings everybody down and it really sucks. What I don't understand is why they act that way when all of the comments are public. I mostly sell but when I do buy I will not buy from a seller that has fought with prior buyers. I go through their sold items and look for issues and how they handle them. I'm not suggesting that you did anything wrong or that you should have done that it's just something for the future if you decide to try buying  on there again. But, the lack of the USPS sticker is very suspicious to me


----------



## MissMarion

So sorry this is happening to you. It's doubly frustrating dealing with their so called customer support because it's all done by email and you can't call them


----------



## amateurjeweler

Planet Bananas said:


> I would fight the charge with the credit card company also sending them all the documentation and, especially the refusal of refund from Poshmark. Unfortunately for this case, Poshmark is very seller biased particularly if the seller followed all of their guidelines.
> 
> I did have a case where someone shipped me a fake Marc Jacobs dress. They were not going to refund my money after I sent them pictures of the inside seams where it was obvious that it was made by a home sewer to anyone with a set of eyes, in addition to the label being completely fraudulent and not what was displayed in the picture. I ended up emailing them three separate times, each time more angry than the last. After the third email they finally said to send the dress to them and they finally gave me a refund but it did take all of the emails. You might want to try more emails to customer support even though it seems like you're repeating yourself. I'm sorry this happened to you, that really sucks and yes the seller is insane to send a watch in that type of packaging



Thanks for the response! It's good to hear feedback. I won't hesitate to file a chargeback if Poshmark doesn't refund my money. I'll be bummed that I didn't receive the watch, which I still very much want, but hopefully I won't be out $244.99 and a watch.

Sorry to hear you didn't receive authentic Marc Jacobs dresses, but glad you did get to return the fakes. 

If you or anyone else wants to PM me I'll send a link to the listing so you can see the exchange, as well as our Posh profiles. I wouldn't mind hearing from fresh, neutral eyes.

I'm just so frustrated that Posh, USPS, and the seller are doing as little as possible to help me resolve this issue.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Planet Bananas said:


> It definitely sounds possible, particularly number 2 because of the lack of sticker. Unfortunately there are a lot of sellers that act the way that you describe because they can get away with it it brings everybody down and it really sucks. What I don't understand is why they act that way when all of the comments are public. I mostly sell but when I do buy I will not buy from a seller that has fought with prior buyers. I go through their sold items and look for issues and how they handle them. I'm not suggesting that you did anything wrong or that you should have done that it's just something for the future if you decide to try buying  on there again. But, the lack of the USPS sticker is very suspicious to me



Sellers can be so rude, and so can buyers on occasion. Had I known this seller would be belligerent I'd never have purchased anything from her. I wouldn't buy the Hope Diamond for $1 from someone so quick to emotion and abuse.

And yea the lack of sticker is why I strongly suspect the package was tampered with or treated negligently by USPS.


----------



## Planet Bananas

amateurjeweler said:


> And yea the lack of sticker is why I strongly suspect the package was tampered with or treated negligently by USPS.




You're welcome. I just sent you a message. Good luck with everything. 

 Yes that lack of sticker is the most suspicious thing of all.


----------



## BeenBurned

amateurjeweler said:


> I purchased a watch for $240 from a relatively new seller on 18 October.*  It was shipped out 20 October and I received it 26 October as it was  severly delayed in transit by USPS (2 day shipping, should have arrived  on the 23rd at latest). *


Severely delayed? USPS's 2-day estimate is extremely exaggerated and unless an item is going to a neighboring state, it's generally 3-4 days and sometimes even longer. If an item arrives within a week, I consider it appropriate. 

Only express mail has a guaranteed next-day or 2-day delivery. 


amateurjeweler said:


> In the meantime, I had messaged the seller on the 26th, informing that  the package was damaged, and then had to clarify that no watch was  inside. She cursed at me and called me a liar and a scammer and has been  no help. If there ever WAS a watch in the envelope, why would someone  ship an unprotected $240 watch that retails for $600+ in a stupid bubble  mailer with no packing tape instead of in a secure and tape-wrapped  box?! That's obviously asking for trouble.



While I'm not sure "cursing" was appropriate, the empty box/ripped envelope scam is very common and most sellers are understandably suspicious when tracking shows delivery and a buyer makes a claim such as yours. 



amateurjeweler said:


> Am I being scammed?
> 
> Apparently a seller can list a high value item below concierge price, place a shipping label on an empty manila bubble envelope mailer, tear the fold along the bottom, and probably get paid for it.
> 
> I live in a locked apartment building with a locked personal mailbox so the package likely wasn't tampered with *after* delivery from USPS. But assuming a watch was once inside, it seems several things are possible"
> 
> 1) Sorting machinery ripped the package, the watch fell out unnoticed, and damage to the package somehow went unnoticed and unreported.
> 
> 2) A USPS employee tore the corner of the package and took the watch, a crime of opportunity, and did not flag the package as damaged to avoid detection.
> 
> 3) The package made it intact to my city, went out for delivery, and my mail carrier either opened the package and stole the watch, or it fell out of compromised packaging and they either did not notice or noticed and pocketed it.
> 
> Of course I'm highly suspicious of the seller and her immediate defensive and accusatory replies.


This post raises red flags in my mind. It sounds suspiciously like someone trying to figure out if a scam will work. 

While your scenarios are possible, most are highly unlikely. 
1) If the watch were missing, this is the only scenario I believe _might_ be possible
2) I doubt it. 
3) I doubt it



Let me just say I've had buyers who've claimed non-receipt and one empty box/envelope claim and in each case, when I offered to begin an investigation with the inspector general and the postal service, the buyers' items mysteriously showed up. 

This isn't your first "issue" you've had with Poshmark. You'd previously posted that you wanted to know your recourse because YOU moved and YOU forgot to update your shipping address. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-40.html


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Severely delayed? USPS's 2-day estimate is extremely exaggerated and unless an item is going to a neighboring state, it's generally 3-4 days and sometimes even longer. If an item arrives within a week, I consider it appropriate.
> 
> Only express mail has a guaranteed next-day or 2-day delivery.
> 
> 
> While I'm not sure "cursing" was appropriate, the empty box/ripped envelope scam is very common and most sellers are understandably suspicious when tracking shows delivery and a buyer makes a claim such as yours.
> 
> 
> This post raises red flags in my mind. It sounds suspiciously like someone trying to figure out if a scam will work.
> 
> This isn't your first "issue" you've had with Poshmark. You'd previously posted that you wanted to know your recourse because YOU moved and YOU forgot to update your shipping address.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-40.html




This felt a lil off to me as well so I refrained from commenting, however, I did look up the listing on Poshmark.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Shinola-Runwell-Detroit-1069-38mm-5611647fd3a2a7f5800123c0


If this really did happen OP just do the chargeback to your CC.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I'm done with Poshmark! Took them 3 weeks (!!) to make a determination and they sided with the buyer. I did not misrepresent the sale and the item was brand new with tags. People on there treat the site like a 90% off yard sale. I am done with buying (because I do not want to support Poshmark financially in any way) and selling. Ridiculous.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I get many great deals on Poshmark and have had to do a couple returns with no problems.They always sent me a return label and issued my refund as soon s seller recived the item back. Most of my purchased have been fabulous and I have obtained some amazing deals on designer brands. Be careful though, because it has many fakes listed there!


----------



## BeenBurned

CinthiaZ said:


> Be careful though, because it has many fakes listed there!


I find more fakes than authentic items on Poshmark and although they have a report button, they've NEVER responded to a report and removed a listing. The only fakes that have been removed were those where the seller was informed that an item was fake and was either honest or didn't want the "fake" message on her listing.


----------



## travelluver

CinthiaZ said:


> I get many great deals on Poshmark and have had to do a couple returns with no problems.They always sent me a return label and issued my refund as soon s seller recived the item back. Most of my purchased have been fabulous and I have obtained some amazing deals on designer brands. Be careful though, because it has many fakes listed there!



I thought Posh didn't accept returns-


----------



## mharri20

amateurjeweler said:


> Am I being scammed?
> 
> Apparently a seller can list a high value item below concierge price, place a shipping label on an empty manila bubble envelope mailer, tear the fold along the bottom, and probably get paid for it.
> 
> I live in a locked apartment building with a locked personal mailbox so the package likely wasn't tampered with *after* delivery from USPS. But assuming a watch was once inside, it seems several things are possible"
> 
> 1) Sorting machinery ripped the package, the watch fell out unnoticed, and damage to the package somehow went unnoticed and unreported.
> 
> 2) A USPS employee tore the corner of the package and took the watch, a crime of opportunity, and did not flag the package as damaged to avoid detection.
> 
> 3) The package made it intact to my city, went out for delivery, and my mail carrier either opened the package and stole the watch, or it fell out of compromised packaging and they either did not notice or noticed and pocketed it.
> 
> Of course I'm highly suspicious of the seller and her immediate defensive and accusatory replies.



Does the tracking number show the initial weight of the package? Usually they weight it, which would help show if there was anything in the package to begin with.



chloe_chanel said:


> I'm done with Poshmark! Took them 3 weeks (!!) to make a determination and they sided with the buyer. I did not misrepresent the sale and the item was brand new with tags. People on there treat the site like a 90% off yard sale. I am done with buying (because I do not want to support Poshmark financially in any way) and selling. Ridiculous.



I had this exact same problem with a brand new item. Some buyers honestly have no business shopping online and should just go to the store IMO. They will find any reason to return something if it comes and doesn't fit right. While I usually have good luck with Posh, I hate that I give them money, but there are some good deals to be found. I love how they can expand into a retail site and give people grants, but not hire some people to handle claims.



BeenBurned said:


> I find more fakes than authentic items on Poshmark and although they have a report button, they've NEVER responded to a report and removed a listing. The only fakes that have been removed were those where the seller was informed that an item was fake and was either honest or didn't want the "fake" message on her listing.



This is why I comment on listings. I get so much hate for it, but I report stuff 20x and it is still there a month later. I won't sit back and watch people spend money on fake items thinking they are real...it's just not right.



travelluver said:


> I thought Posh didn't accept returns-


They only accept returns if the item is "not as described" aka damaged.


----------



## mharri20

Ok, I had to post about this on here because I am totally lost on where they are going with the "grants" for the retail sales.

These are quotes from the website:

"...women can apply for initial financing *to purchase their first batch of Retail inventory* and get started."

"We will offer financial grants of $500 to 50 existing Poshmark sellers to help Poshmark community members *purchase Retail inventory*."

"The application deadline is January 1st, 2016 and recipients of the grants will be announced in January of 2016. Funds will be issued in the form of *Posh Credit*."

"All NWT Retail listings must comply with the NWT Retail definition below:
NWT Retail items are *purchased wholesale or from a distributor*.
NWT Retail items listed on Poshmark are being *sold to the public for the first time*.
NWT Retail items are brand new, unused, and have original tags attached.
NWT Retail items were not purchased at a mall, outlet store, or retail store."

So, let me get this straight...they are giving out $500 to help people purchase retail inventory to start a business. Retail items are purchased wholesale. The $500 will be in POSH CREDIT. 

How on earth can you purchase retail inventory (wholesale) FROM POSHMARK?! 
You can't. 

Sorry for the rant, but I'm just in awe of this...it makes absolutely no sense, besides giving people money to spend on Posh so that Posh can make more money,


----------



## PikaboICU

mharri20 said:


> Ok, I had to post about this on here because I am totally lost on where they are going with the "grants" for the retail sales.
> 
> These are quotes from the website:
> 
> "...women can apply for initial financing *to purchase their first batch of Retail inventory* and get started."
> 
> "We will offer financial grants of $500 to 50 existing Poshmark sellers to help Poshmark community members *purchase Retail inventory*."
> 
> "The application deadline is January 1st, 2016 and recipients of the grants will be announced in January of 2016. Funds will be issued in the form of *Posh Credit*."
> 
> "All NWT Retail listings must comply with the NWT Retail definition below:
> NWT Retail items are *purchased wholesale or from a distributor*.
> NWT Retail items listed on Poshmark are being *sold to the public for the first time*.
> NWT Retail items are brand new, unused, and have original tags attached.
> NWT Retail items were not purchased at a mall, outlet store, or retail store."
> 
> So, let me get this straight...they are giving out $500 to help people purchase retail inventory to start a business. Retail items are purchased wholesale. The $500 will be in POSH CREDIT.
> 
> How on earth can you purchase retail inventory (wholesale) FROM POSHMARK?!
> You can't.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I'm just in awe of this...it makes absolutely no sense, besides giving people money to spend on Posh so that Posh can make more money,





:weird:



That's about the dumbest thing I've ever seen on a "professional" website.
What the heck???

You're right- it's a self negating offer. It makes absolutely zero sense..

Did you email them about this? I don't believe they even have a number to call so you have to email.. Or perhaps post on their FB page..

If that's the type of thing they have their top execs designing, it sure doesn't give one much faith in their business model or the site in general.


----------



## Planet Bananas

It's a horrible idea. If you look at all of the resale sites, it's clear that it's a buyers market in terms of price. Instead of expanding on that, they are trying to commercialize the site which i think is both short sighted and dumb. I am probably the biggest fan out of all the posters here of Poshmark but I do not support this at all


----------



## mharri20

PikaboICU said:


> :weird:
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the dumbest thing I've ever seen on a "professional" website.
> What the heck???
> 
> You're right- it's a self negating offer. It makes absolutely zero sense..
> 
> Did you email them about this? I don't believe they even have a number to call so you have to email.. Or perhaps post on their FB page..
> 
> If that's the type of thing they have their top execs designing, it sure doesn't give one much faith in their business model or the site in general.



Right?! It's so dumb, and it makes them look bad. I was honestly planning on applying and telling them _exactly_ how I would plan to use the posh credits...lol. 



Planet Bananas said:


> It's a horrible idea. If you look at all of the resale sites, it's clear that it's a buyers market in terms of price. Instead of expanding on that, they are trying to commercialize the site which i think is both short sighted and dumb. I am probably the biggest fan out of all the posters here of Poshmark but I do not support this at all



Agree 100%. I support posh quite a bit and advocate for them on my blog and instagram, but this is just absurd. They have better things to focus on...


----------



## BomberGal

Planet Bananas said:


> It's a horrible idea. If you look at all of the resale sites, it's clear that it's a buyers market in terms of price. Instead of expanding on that, they are trying to commercialize the site which i think is both short sighted and dumb. I am probably the biggest fan out of all the posters here of Poshmark but I do not support this at all



This. If it ends up flooded with wholesale / drop shipping goods like Ebay then I'm out.

Its *only* appeal is that it focuses on second hand goods currently. I already get annoyed with the massive amounts of stock photos and no photos of the actual items all over the place.


----------



## tiffCAKE

mharri20 said:


> Does the tracking number show the initial weight of the package? Usually they weight it, which would help show if there was anything in the package to begin with.




That's a really good idea--I never noticed that!!


----------



## Planet Bananas

BomberGal said:


> This. If it ends up flooded with wholesale / drop shipping goods like Ebay then I'm out.
> 
> Its *only* appeal is that it focuses on second hand goods currently. I already get annoyed with the massive amounts of stock photos and no photos of the actual items all over the place.



Exactly..... They did a great job of combining Facebook with selling 2nd hand. As a long time eBay seller, I was tired of the shipping process and their buyer-centric attitude which left room for way more scams than Poshmark. I like the social aspect, and how all comments are public. They couldn't have come up with a worse idea than if they sat around the boardroom and asked how to ruin Poshmark.


----------



## kateincali

If I can be allowed a small vent...

I was rated a 4 for a pair of leather gloves that were described as coated and having a slight shimmer (which was also obvious in the photos) because she doesn't like the shine or feel of them in person, and a 4 for slow shipping time on an item purchased late 11/1 and delivered 11/4.

I know it doesn't really matter, but I just don't understand peoples expectations.


----------



## Planet Bananas

faith_ann said:


> If I can be allowed a small vent...
> 
> I was rated a 4 for a pair of leather gloves that were described as coated and having a slight shimmer (which was also obvious in the photos) because she doesn't like the shine or feel of them in person, and a 4 for slow shipping time on an item purchased late 11/1 and delivered 11/4.
> 
> I know it doesn't really matter, but I just don't understand peoples expectations.



I feel your pain. There is no accounting for what people think or what they will do when they just have buyers remorse. I was rated a 3 for a pair of shoes that were brand new in the box that had pictures taken from every angle and the complaint was item cleanliness. No one had ever even worn the shoes, there was not a spot on them. It is hard to understand some of these people, if that happens I just block them to make sure they cannot buy anything for me again and move on.....


----------



## kateincali

Planet Bananas said:


> I feel your pain. There is no accounting for what people think or what they will do when they just have buyers remorse. I was rated a 3 for a pair of shoes that were brand new in the box that had pictures taken from every angle and the complaint was item cleanliness. No one had ever even worn the shoes, there was not a spot on them. It is hard to understand some of these people,* if that happens I just block them to make sure they cannot buy anything for me again* and move on.....



Sorry that you had a similar experience! Yep, that's what I do, too. It makes me appreciate sites like Tradesy where there isn't really a feedback system.


----------



## amateurjeweler

BeenBurned said:


> Let me just say I've had buyers who've claimed non-receipt and one empty box/envelope claim and in each case, when I offered to begin an investigation with the inspector general and the postal service, the buyers' items mysteriously showed up.
> 
> This isn't your first "issue" you've had with Poshmark. You'd previously posted that you wanted to know your recourse because YOU moved and YOU forgot to update your shipping address.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-40.html



I did have an issue earlier and never updated. Thankfully Poshmark took care of both issues.

In the first issue, the seller received the item back, and Posh refunded me. I can send you a link to that transaction if you PM me asking for it, because the item was returned to sender. Yes it was a slip on my part not to update my address on Posh the week I moved. I also expect USPS to follow through in forwarding mail. But it was a lower cost item and the insurance would cover the full value, so I wasn't terribly worried either way.

The second issue was more alarming and some sort of federal crime was committed or the package was treated with gross negligence by USPS. That parcel took 6 full days to reach me and it wasn't travelling from a distance of, say, NY to HI, which I would understand. USPS actually notified on the tracking that there was a 3 day delay in one mailroom. 

It doesn't matter though because Posh refunded me after USPS accepted fault, after I called and notified USPS electronically. It's vexing that I had to initiate contact with USPS instead of Poshmark, and that the seller was only making the situation worse. She didn't want to file a police report or contact Posh/USPS after I suggested it l. She also didn't tag me in her foul rants so I had no idea for days that she had been badmouthing me until I checked back on the listing page.

It was a horrible experience that turned out ok in the end, but I probably won't be using Posh anymore because of all my years of ecommerce, I've only had issues on Posh, two in one year, and due to the blanket emails they send when something goes wrong it feels like you're on your own before things get resolved.


----------



## amateurjeweler

PikaboICU said:


> This felt a lil off to me as well so I refrained from commenting, however, I did look up the listing on Poshmark.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Shinola-Runwell-Detroit-1069-38mm-5611647fd3a2a7f5800123c0
> 
> 
> If this really did happen OP just do the chargeback to your CC.



I didn't have to, thankfully USPS acknowledged liability and Posh refunded me while paying the seller.

Not trying to link my TPF account to an ecommerce account on a public forum, so I'm a little dismayed you provided the link on here. I don't mind PMing links to anyone or having them PM it to others though, in fact I stand behind my closet and my experience 100% and thought it might help others in similar situations.


----------



## felicia.silver

I hadn't had any issues for my first two sales on poshmark but my last one is making me want to quit using it. The buyer reported the handbag I sold as not authentic. The bag is 100% authentic. It even has a coach serial number to look it up. The buyer was being weird from the beginning. They purchased my bag twice but both times their form of payment was denied and they kept messaging me when it happened. I'm sure it's a common occurrence for people to try to scam you but with poshmark the funds don't even get released to me until this issue is cleared. Also if the buyer sends the bag back, who knows what kind of condition it's in now. It's really quite stressful/upsetting.


----------



## MahoganyQT

felicia.silver said:


> I hadn't had any issues for my first two sales on poshmark but my last one is making me want to quit using it. The buyer reported the handbag I sold as not authentic. The bag is 100% authentic. It even has a coach serial number to look it up. The buyer was being weird from the beginning. They purchased my bag twice but both times their form of payment was denied and they kept messaging me when it happened. I'm sure it's a common occurrence for people to try to scam you but with poshmark the funds don't even get released to me until this issue is cleared. Also if the buyer sends the bag back, who knows what kind of condition it's in now. It's really quite stressful/upsetting.




If you haven't, respond to the email from Posh regarding the item being not authentic with your side of the story and whatever proof you have. When I've done that they have released my funds. It's annoying to have to deal with scammers or those who have buyer's remorse.  I refuse to just sit and wait while Posh investigates solely on what the buyer says.


----------



## felicia.silver

MahoganyQT said:


> If you haven't, respond to the email from Posh regarding the item being not authentic with your side of the story and whatever proof you have. When I've done that they have released my funds. It's annoying to have to deal with scammers or those who have buyer's remorse.  I refuse to just sit and wait while Posh investigates solely on what the buyer says.



Thanks for the advice! I did go ahead and write out a response to them with my side. I still have the pictures of the bag as well. I agree with you about not just sitting and waiting. It's definitely just so annoying to deal with scammers and people with buyer's remorse.


----------



## BeenBurned

felicia.silver said:


> The buyer reported the handbag I sold as not authentic. The bag is 100% authentic. *It even has a coach serial number to look it up.*


If it's the listing I think it is, the bag looks good but having a "Coach serial number" doesn't prove a darned thing about authenticity. 99.9% of fakes have "Coach serial numbers" and on many of the fakes, the style number and/or the full serial number might "seem" legit. It doesn't make the bag they're on authentic.


----------



## felicia.silver

BeenBurned said:


> If it's the listing I think it is, the bag looks good but having a "Coach serial number" doesn't prove a darned thing about authenticity. 99.9% of fakes have "Coach serial numbers" and on many of the fakes, the style number and/or the full serial number might "seem" legit. It doesn't make the bag they're on authentic.



Are you serious? Why would I post on purseforum about a bag that is not authentic knowing that this site can be used for authenticating bags? I don't know who has "burned you" in the past, but it wasn't me. You have no idea what bag I'm referring to because you don't even know who I am. I didn't leave any information here. I came here for support, not for you to take out whatever issues you've had in the past on someone you don't even know.


----------



## BeenBurned

felicia.silver said:


> I hadn't had any issues for my first two  sales on poshmark but my last one is making me want to quit using it.  The buyer reported the handbag I sold as not authentic. The bag is 100%  authentic. It even has a coach serial number to look it up. The buyer  was being weird from the beginning. They purchased my bag twice but both  times their form of payment was denied and they kept messaging me when  it happened. I'm sure it's a common occurrence for people to try to scam  you but with poshmark the funds don't even get released to me until  this issue is cleared. Also if the buyer sends the bag back, who knows  what kind of condition it's in now. It's really quite  stressful/upsetting.





felicia.silver said:


> Thanks for the advice! I did go ahead and write out a response to them with my side. I still have the pictures of the bag as well. I agree with you about not just sitting and waiting. It's definitely just so annoying to deal with scammers and people with buyer's remorse.





BeenBurned said:


> If it's the listing I think it is, the bag looks good but having a "Coach serial number" doesn't prove a darned thing about authenticity. 99.9% of fakes have "Coach serial numbers" and on many of the fakes, the style number and/or the full serial number might "seem" legit. It doesn't make the bag they're on authentic.





felicia.silver said:


> Are you serious? Why would I post on purseforum about a bag that is not authentic knowing that this site can be used for authenticating bags? I don't know who has "burned you" in the past, but it wasn't me. You have no idea what bag I'm referring to because you don't even know who I am. I didn't leave any information here. I came here for support, not for you to take out whatever issues you've had in the past on someone you don't even know.


Whoa!! No one has accused you of selling a fake and no one is taking out whatever issues they've had in the past! There's absolutely no reason to be so defensive and to jump down my throat. 

Yes, you came here looking for support but posted misinformation. And any one of us who authenticates and sees this type of misinformation which can lead to both false accusations of fake (when items are authentic) or assumptions that fakes are genuine. 

In fact, I stated that the listing I saw looked fine. (There wasn't a creed picture in the listing, thus making a truly accurate authentication impossible.) The listing's seller's name was Felicia so pardon me for making an ASSumption.

ETA: Part of my reason for not caring for nor recommending Poshmark is because of the excessive numbers of fakes there and PM's lack of response to reports. 

You're right. I don't know your listing, I don't know whether you're an honest (authentic) seller or not but I do know that you posted something that is inaccurate.


----------



## felicia.silver

BeenBurned said:


> Whoa!! No one has accused you of selling a fake and no one is taking out whatever issues they've had in the past! There's absolutely no reason to be so defensive and to jump down my throat.
> 
> Yes, you came here looking for support but posted misinformation. And any one of us who authenticates and sees this type of misinformation which can lead to both false accusations of fake (when items are authentic) or assumptions that fakes are genuine.
> 
> In fact, I stated that the listing I saw looked fine. (There wasn't a creed picture in the listing, thus making a truly accurate authentication impossible.) The listing's seller's name was Felicia so pardon me for making an ASSumption.
> 
> ETA: Part of my reason for not caring for nor recommending Poshmark is because of the excessive numbers of fakes there and PM's lack of response to reports.
> 
> You're right. I don't know your listing, I don't know whether you're an honest (authentic) seller or not but I do know that you posted something that is inaccurate.



Okay, thanks for your feedback. Have a great day.


----------



## soramillay

felicia.silver said:


> Okay, thanks for your feedback. Have a great day.


BeenBurned is very experienced and has probably helped guide hundreds of TPFers, both buyers and sellers, through difficult and complicated situations. Maybe thousands if you count the Coach authentication thread! I would listen to what she says even if I don't like it, oftentimes she's just telling you the facts.


----------



## Nikki_

^^This.


----------



## felicia.silver

soramillay said:


> BeenBurned is very experienced and has probably helped guide hundreds of TPFers, both buyers and sellers, through difficult and complicated situations. Maybe thousands if you count the Coach authentication thread! I would listen to what she says even if I don't like it, oftentimes she's just telling you the facts.



Okay, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Apricot Summers

You jumped down her throat.  An apology might be in order.


----------



## Apricot Summers

BTW, here is a shining example of why NO ONE should ever do business with Poshmark.  You're NOT protected there and if the counterfeit proliferation wasn't enough, the fact that there are scammers that Poshmark does nothing about should convince you.

In one of the clothing facebook groups I belong to there have been several sellers/buyers that have been ripped off by Poshmark seller Caseykbruce815.  She's a woman that lives in Chicago and has done literally dozens of "trades" with other sellers - which Poshmark allows.

In every single case this seller Caseykbruce815 has NOT sent the items that she was traded for.  The other sellers sent off their items (labels are printed by the sellers so it appears to each other that the items are being sent) but Caseykbruce815 never uses the label or sends the items.

When sellers that were ripped off complained to Poshmark, Poshmark did nothing and in several cases closed the accounts of the sellers who were reporting the fraud.

So heads up - there's a seller to avoid at all costs and a real good view at how things are handled at Poshmark.   NOT GOOD!


----------



## Adaniels729

I listed several items and wonder if I've wasted my time. I seem to get a lot of likes but never any offers.  Do people shop there or just look?  Should I stick to eBay?  

I'm not giving out my Poshmark screen name, I'm not selling anything here.  Just looking for some advice on where to sell/consign


----------



## babycinnamon

Adaniels729 said:


> I listed several items and wonder if I've wasted my time. I seem to get a lot of likes but never any offers.  Do people shop there or just look?  Should I stick to eBay?
> 
> I'm not giving out my Poshmark screen name, I'm not selling anything here.  Just looking for some advice on where to sell/consign




Here's a huge thread where many people post about all things Poshmark: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202.html

The TPF search function is really good so before starting a thread, maybe run a search first.. you will likely find lots of valuable info


----------



## ThisVNchick

Apricot Summers said:


> BTW, here is a shining example of why NO ONE should ever do business with Poshmark.  You're NOT protected there and if the counterfeit proliferation wasn't enough, the fact that there are scammers that Poshmark does nothing about should convince you.
> 
> In one of the clothing facebook groups I belong to there have been several sellers/buyers that have been ripped off by Poshmark seller Caseykbruce815.  She's a woman that lives in Chicago and has done literally dozens of "trades" with other sellers - which Poshmark allows.
> 
> In every single case this seller Caseykbruce815 has NOT sent the items that she was traded for.  The other sellers sent off their items (labels are printed by the sellers so it appears to each other that the items are being sent) but Caseykbruce815 never uses the label or sends the items.
> 
> When sellers that were ripped off complained to Poshmark, Poshmark did nothing and in several cases closed the accounts of the sellers who were reporting the fraud.
> 
> So heads up - there's a seller to avoid at all costs and a real good view at how things are handled at Poshmark.   NOT GOOD!



Actually, I do not believe Poshmark allows trades. I am not sure how trading came about, but in Poshmark's FAQs, it clearly says that they do not condone trading. Therefore, if you get screwed from a trading transaction, there's nothing they can do about it and if they ban you, it's because you broke their site's rules (it is a valid reason). Just because some people do it doesn't mean it's right or allowed; I think they're just taking advantage of the cheap shipping label offered by Poshmark.


----------



## Planet Bananas

Most of you guys blame Poshmark for problems that you are at least 50% responsible in creating. If you go by Poshmark rules, don't trade, don't send it to an address that is not on the shipping label and look at the seller's other items that have been sold and the comments under them you really shouldn't have too many problems. People come on here with one bad experience and say how crappy Poshmark is. No, people are crappy, and the more businesses that are based on trust like uber & Airbnb there are going to be more and more of these kinds of scams and problems.

I have had multiple times were sellers have told me to send the item to a different address that Poshmark didn't change the address quickly enough. There is no way I would do that, I contact Poshmark and make them make another shipping label and the person can twist in the wind until that happens. I also never buy anything without looking at the feedback that the person has. If I want to buy an item and I see feedback like the person apricot Summers is talking about I would run as fast as I could away from their closet. Also, I would never buy anything on Poshmark that is known for counterfeit, like coach Burberry Louis Vuitton etc. There is a place for Poshmark and it works well when it works the way that it supposed to.


----------



## Adaniels729

babycinnamon said:


> Here's a huge thread where many people post about all things Poshmark: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202.html
> 
> The TPF search function is really good so before starting a thread, maybe run a search first.. you will likely find lots of valuable info




Duh! I know better!  There is a thread for everything. Thanks!


----------



## PikaboICU

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, I do not believe Poshmark allows trades. I am not sure how trading came about, but in Poshmark's FAQs, it clearly says that they do not condone trading. Therefore, if you get screwed from a trading transaction, there's nothing they can do about it and if they ban you, it's because you broke their site's rules (it is a valid reason). Just because some people do it doesn't mean it's right or allowed; I think they're just taking advantage of the cheap shipping label offered by Poshmark.



They _discourage_ trading but they know it happens.
Every item page ALWAYS has multiple posts of "TRADE?" "TRADE?"
It's one of the many reasons I refuse to list there.

"Our Posh Protect policy does not cover trades within the system. When payment for the full value of items is not exchanged through the Poshmark system, we cannot guarantee that both parties will ship their items to each other as promised or as described. Trading is based on an honor system and is difficult for us to support. For this reason, we discourage users from trading on Poshmark so that we can provide users with the protection that they deserve"


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> They _discourage_ trading but they know it happens.
> Every item page ALWAYS has multiple posts of "TRADE?" "TRADE?"
> It's one of the many reasons I refuse to list there.



I see the same things, but why is that a reason to not list there? Why not just not trade? I'm asking seriously, not trying to be a jerk or anything. I won't trade at all.


----------



## Adaniels729

I'm new to selling on Poshmark. I just read a few pages back and now I'm a little scared haha. 

So Poshmark sends you a prepaid shipping label? And is there a way to add signature delivery confirmation? 

I mostly sell on eBay and will definitely be shipping with signature confirmation in the future!!


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> I see the same things, but why is that a reason to not list there? Why not just not trade? I'm asking seriously, not trying to be a jerk or anything. I won't trade at all.




As I said, it's one of many. I've seen many sellers post "NO TRADES" very prominently on their closet & each item & yet still the constant "trade" offers.  

I don't like all the "HUN" talking either.. I don't enjoy being called "hun" by girls younger than my sons. The low-ball offers there are out of control. 
There's more- but for 20% of my sale that short list is enough to make me stay away.

I've bought a few things there & been happy but then I'm talking jeans & lower end items that aren't often counterfeited.

ETA- I do enjoy the chatting a bit and I've met a few very nice sellers there so that is a plus.


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> I don't like all the "HUN" talking either.. I don't enjoy being called "hun" by girls younger than my sons.
> 
> ETA- I do enjoy the chatting a bit and I've met a few very nice sellers there so that is a plus.



Fair enough, you and I must be around the same age because I had to laugh at your comment. That and calling people dear make me want to reach through the computer and strangle them. I will say that I get some low ball offers and I will always respond or give a counter offer and I have had several cases where the person came back later when they have more money and bought the item it just took some patience. And yes I have met some very nice sellers as well.


----------



## ThisVNchick

PikaboICU said:


> They _discourage_ trading but they know it happens.
> Every item page ALWAYS has multiple posts of "TRADE?" "TRADE?"
> It's one of the many reasons I refuse to list there.
> 
> "Our Posh Protect policy does not cover trades within the system. When payment for the full value of items is not exchanged through the Poshmark system, we cannot guarantee that both parties will ship their items to each other as promised or as described. Trading is based on an honor system and is difficult for us to support. For this reason, we discourage users from trading on Poshmark so that we can provide users with the protection that they deserve"



It's just like eBay. eBay discourages buyers/sellers from going off their site to perform transactions but it still happens, people get screwed over all the time and then complain about the lack of buyer/seller protection when things go south. You really can't ban the act from happening, all you can say is you don't support it and will not be held responsible if things go wrong. eBay knows it happens but there's really nothing the company can do about it (except maybe raise the fees for honest sellers to compensate for their loss).

There are always people who circumvent the system, doesn't matter if the commission is 20% or 10%. I get messages on eBay (all the time) with people asking me to take the transaction to paypal so I can pass on my "ebay commission savings" onto them so they get a better deal and I make a sale. I don't see how trading is any different. The action is different, but the concept is the same: you're cheating the site of its fair share. And if you do that, you should bare all risks and responsibilities. It is that simple. 

And just because someone asks to trade doesn't mean you're obligated to do so. It's annoying yes, but every site has its own share of lousy buyers.


----------



## Apricot Summers

I believe the way trades are done is that the two parties exchange money - lower the price on the items and make it the same amount, then they pay each other, get the reduced cost label to send the items.  Then cancel the transaction.  That's what I've seen on a lot of the trade posts.

In the case of the scammer, she also has not sent items that were paid for.  Caseykbruce815 is just a flat out scammer.  And in the trades it appears that they did the money exchange --- but still she didn't use the label and didn't send out the item.

I think it's not so much that Poshmark was expected in those cases to cover the cost of what was lost, but rather take action and close the account of a reported scammer (reported for every transaction so far).  But no, they keep the account open despite what they see is happening.

That's why I won't use the site.   And their non action on counterfeits.


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> Fair enough, you and I must be around the same age because I had to laugh at your comment. That and calling people dear make me want to reach through the computer and strangle them. I will say that I get some low ball offers and I will always respond or give a counter offer and I have had several cases where the person came back later when they have more money and bought the item it just took some patience. And yes I have met some very nice sellers as well.




LOL I know right.. I got yer "hun" right here. 





ThisVNchick said:


> It's just like eBay. eBay discourages buyers/sellers from going off their site to perform transactions but it still happens, people get screwed over all the time and then complain about the lack of buyer/seller protection when things go south. You really can't ban the act from happening, all you can say is you don't support it and will not be held responsible if things go wrong. eBay knows it happens but there's really nothing the company can do about it (except maybe raise the fees for honest sellers to compensate for their loss).
> 
> There are always people who circumvent the system, doesn't matter if the commission is 20% or 10%. I get messages on eBay (all the time) with people asking me to take the transaction to paypal so I can pass on my "ebay commission savings" onto them so they get a better deal and I make a sale. I don't see how trading is any different. The action is different, but the concept is the same: you're cheating the site of its fair share. And if you do that, you should bare all risks and responsibilities. It is that simple.
> 
> And just because someone asks to trade doesn't mean you're obligated to do so. It's annoying yes, but every site has its own share of lousy buyers.



With Ebay off site transactions or even asking to do them is a policy violation and can get your account closed. 
Posh used to ban it completely but recently, a few months back they decided to allow it, rather than make it a violation but still discourage it.
I got an email about it a while back but I deleted it since I'm not a trader. It was about the same time they enabled bundling via the app IIRC.


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> LOL I know right.. I got yer "hun" right here.



Trade, dear? 

I know you listed your item for $50, but I would love to offer you $8, hon

Come say that to my face &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128540;


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> Trade, dear?
> 
> I know you listed your item for $50, but I would love to offer you $8, hon
> 
> Come say that to my face &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128540;




:lolots::lolots:


----------



## MahoganyQT

Planet Bananas said:


> Trade, dear?
> 
> I know you listed your item for $50, but I would love to offer you $8, hon
> 
> Come say that to my face &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128540;




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Sure "doll".


----------



## Apricot Summers

MahoganyQT said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Sure "doll".




Can we  Pahleeease stay on topic, dear?    


-- skeedaddles out of here --


----------



## Planet Bananas

Apricot Summers said:


> Can we  Pahleeease stay on topic, dear?
> 
> 
> -- skeedaddles out of here --


Sure, dolls dears and huns


----------



## tiffCAKE

Adaniels729 said:


> So Poshmark sends you a prepaid shipping label? And is there a way to add signature delivery confirmation? !




I just recently bought a $400+ pair of shoes that was under the $500 concierge authentication mark. It was delivered Saturday and it was a good thing bc they require me to sign for them (otherwise I would have had to go to post office to sign for it bc I work during normal delivery times)

At first I thought the seller paid to ship them to me with delivery confirmation out of their pocket but the label was still poshmark's... Maybe they've started requiring signatures on higher ticket items under the concierge price??? It's the first time I've ever made a bigger purchase on posh and I've only sold one expensive item (and it was over the concierge price--I stick to the cheap stuff bc I'm afraid of being scammed as a seller unless I can use the concierge)

I'll reach out to the seller and ask--that might help some sellers feel better if they had delivery confirmation on high price items


----------



## icedpryce

I've never used it, but I've seen some of things there, and a lot of them seem like obvious fakes (why I've never used it). That said, I can't say anything about it since I've never dealt with anyone there personally.


----------



## doublewats

Loathe poshmark but this thread is super funny & cathartic. The sellers on there are so dishonest; "worn once" is apparently shorthand for "worn once during a trialthon". And it is rife with tag reattachers I'm sure.

It doesn't help that there's hardly an efficient means of checking feedback without trawling through old listings & hoping any issues were aired publicly.

Imo, it would save everyone a lot of wasted time & money if the sellers didn't have to accept returns later on because they were actually honest about an item's condition or authenticity in the first place.I think a major part of the problem is the limit of 4 low-quality camera phone images per listing. 

&I'm not picky about preowned clothes, but I just ventured into a second purchase and have deep regrets. Where else could "worn once" somehow translate to "full of dents, nicks, discolorations and very worn down heels, but won't fall apart on your feet for another month"?

Oh gosh, haha! No lie about all the "huns" going around. I mean, do I look like an Attila to you?


----------



## amateurjeweler

Planet Bananas said:


> Trade, dear?
> 
> I know you listed your item for $50, but I would love to offer you $8, hon
> 
> Come say that to my face &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56860;



 This is 99% of what Poshmark is like. I've definitely had good experiences on Posh, and even a trade that went very smoothly, but there are so many people who want to trade a ripped Aeropostale shirt for a Vuitton bag, or want T&Co. items for less than half the tax retail. Some people.


----------



## amateurjeweler

tiffCAKE said:


> I just recently bought a $400+ pair of shoes that was under the $500 concierge authentication mark. It was delivered Saturday and it was a good thing bc they require me to sign for them (otherwise I would have had to go to post office to sign for it bc I work during normal delivery times)
> 
> At first I thought the seller paid to ship them to me with delivery confirmation out of their pocket but the label was still poshmark's... Maybe they've started requiring signatures on higher ticket items under the concierge price??? It's the first time I've ever made a bigger purchase on posh and I've only sold one expensive item (and it was over the concierge price--I stick to the cheap stuff bc I'm afraid of being scammed as a seller unless I can use the concierge)
> 
> I'll reach out to the seller and ask--that might help some sellers feel better if they had delivery confirmation on high price items



I think this would be for the best. Items over $100 get fully insured and signature confirmation. That would've saved me a week and a half of headache over a watch.


----------



## doublewats

Actually, amateurjeweler, I had something somewhat similar happen as with your item, except I didn't have the "luxury" of ever receiving a package at all. It was simply "lost in transit".

Of course, I discovered the seller had sold the item I purchased on ebay, _days_ after she supposedly shipped it to me, for a higher price than we had agreed. 

Same as you, eventually I received a refund and the seller was covered for her "loss". That infuriated me, and I sent a flurry of emails trying to get Poshmark to punish her for fraud; as far as I can tell, she didn't suffer any kind of suspension of sales. 

I wonder that Poshmark doesn't investigate these claims more deeply? Surely USPS would conduct a separate investigation & see that an item was never lost or a package torn (by weight or inspection or scanning), and refuse to pay the basic insurance? And that would leave Poshmark to foot the bill (or swindle USPS). I just can't imagine what kind of business would blithely hand out $200 compensations to sellers without doing some routine investigation & noting any history of delivery mishaps...


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Actually, I do not believe Poshmark allows trades. I am not sure how trading came about, but in Poshmark's FAQs, it clearly says that they do not condone trading. Therefore, if you get screwed from a trading transaction, there's nothing they can do about it and if they ban you, it's because you broke their site's rules (it is a valid reason). Just because some people do it doesn't mean it's right or allowed; I think they're just taking advantage of the cheap shipping label offered by Poshmark.





Planet Bananas said:


> I see the same things, but why is that a reason to not list there? *Why not just not trade? *I'm asking seriously, not trying to be a jerk or anything. I won't trade at all.


The reason not to do a trade is because there's no protection since the transaction doesn't go through the proper chanels. There's no transaction for either side to prove any type of agreement and if there's a dishonest party to the trade, it's a scam waiting to happen.


Apricot Summers said:


> I believe the way trades are done is that the two parties exchange money - lower the price on the items and make it the same amount, then they pay each other, get the reduced cost label to send the items.  Then cancel the transaction.


I agree with much of this suggestion with the exception of the "cancel the transsaction" part. Why cancel? Cancelling the transaction credits the parties with the FVF fees that the sites would receive, fees that I believe the sites rightfully deserve. 

I've made posts about trading, whether on ebay, tradesy, poshmark, Bonz, craigslist or any other venue.

Not only does the suggestion protect both parties but it also complies with the sites' policies and compensates that site for the exposure the items got in order to connect the buyers and sellers. 

If both sides make a payment through paypal for the item they're trading, they each pay each other the same amount, the value of the item. Then if one side doesn't ship, the buyer/trader can file INR and if there isn't tracking to show delivery, the buyer gets the money back for her portion of the trade/purchase. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/has-anyone-done-a-trade-on-bonanza-789806-1.html#post23467678


----------



## Planet Bananas

Serious question: what do you guys think of re-poshing? I have noticed now on several listings the seller will state and no reposhing.. I won't even bother buying if somebody states that because it seems like they're going to be another problem seller. I have not as of yet relisted for profit but I have definitely relisted items to get my money back when they didn't fit. Oncethat item is sold no one can control whether or not you put it back on Poshmark so to have that in the listing seems like yet another red flag for a buyer. 


Yesterday was a first, I had ordered an item and it came wrapped in toilet seat covers. I laughed so hard I almost hyperventilated. In all seriousness though when something like that happens I usually end up blocking people just so I don't mistakenly by from or sell to them again.


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> Serious question: what do you guys think of re-poshing? I have noticed now on several listings the seller will state and no reposhing.. I won't even bother buying if somebody states that because it seems like they're going to be another problem seller. I have not as of yet relisted for profit but I have definitely relisted items to get my money back when they didn't fit. Oncethat item is sold no one can control whether or not you put it back on Poshmark so to have that in the listing seems like yet another red flag for a buyer.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a first, I had ordered an item and it came wrapped in toilet seat covers. I laughed so hard I almost hyperventilated. In all seriousness though when something like that happens I usually end up blocking people just so I don't mistakenly by from or sell to them again.





First off "_ordered an item and it came wrapped in toilet seat covers_"  GAG!!  
Unless it _was_ a toilet seat- that is completely unacceptable! 

Second; "Reposhing" same as reselling, relisting on Ebay, which I do when an item doesn't fit, I don't like the color and so on..
Most sellers are very happy about that- they got the price they wanted and don't have to mess with a return! Me? Resell that widget! I could not care less..
I have a Ralph Lauren skirt & top set to relist, the color was wrong and it was too big. I messaged the seller & explained and she said- no problem relist it. She was probably happy I didn't want to return it.

That said; Once you buy an item, it is YOURS! You can wear it, burn it, use it as a baby diaper or sell it anywhere you please! A seller cannot control what you do with an item once you've bought it.
They can refuse to sell to you again I suppose but any seller that is _that_ controlling, wouldn't get my repeat business anyway. 
What they heck do they care? 
And I think people forget, if you buy an item for $50. and need to resell it, if you sell for the same $50. you are losing money! To make back what you paid, you have to mark it up at least 23% for Posh and I believe 13% for Ebay.




BeenBurned said:


> I've made posts about trading, whether on ebay, tradesy, poshmark, Bonz, craigslist or any other venue.
> 
> Not only does the suggestion protect both parties but it also complies with the sites' policies and compensates that site for the exposure the items got in order to connect the buyers and sellers.
> 
> If both sides make a payment through paypal for the item they're trading, they each pay each other the same amount, the value of the item. Then if one side doesn't ship, the buyer/trader can file INR and if there isn't tracking to show delivery, the buyer gets the money back for her portion of the trade/purchase.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/has-anyone-done-a-trade-on-bonanza-789806-1.html#post23467678



That is a fan-freaking-tastic idea!  
They should hire you BeenBurned!


----------



## mharri20

Planet Bananas said:


> Most of you guys blame Poshmark for problems that you are at least 50% responsible in creating. If you go by Poshmark rules, don't trade, don't send it to an address that is not on the shipping label and look at the seller's other items that have been sold and the comments under them you really shouldn't have too many problems. People come on here with one bad experience and say how crappy Poshmark is. No, people are crappy, and the more businesses that are based on trust like uber & Airbnb there are going to be more and more of these kinds of scams and problems.
> 
> I have had multiple times were sellers have told me to send the item to a different address that Poshmark didn't change the address quickly enough. There is no way I would do that, I contact Poshmark and make them make another shipping label and the person can twist in the wind until that happens. I also never buy anything without looking at the feedback that the person has. If I want to buy an item and I see feedback like the person apricot Summers is talking about I would run as fast as I could away from their closet. Also, I would never buy anything on Poshmark that is known for counterfeit, like coach Burberry Louis Vuitton etc. There is a place for Poshmark and it works well when it works the way that it supposed to.



I will start by admitting that overall I love Posh and buy way too much from there. However, there are many problems that they need to deal with. Yes, plenty of people create some issues for themselves, but Posh doesn't handle anything very well. If they actually responded to emails, it would make it a lot easier. They also need to get a handle on their replicas, because they will get in major trouble eventually if they don't crack down. With all the money they bring in, they can more than afford some better service.

I have high quality pictures, ensure to note every flaw, and follow Posh rules, and I still have issues sometimes...same as with selling on ebay. You can't always satisfy everyone, but it would be nice if Posh knew how to handle things.



Planet Bananas said:


> I see the same things, but why is that a reason to not list there? Why not just not trade? I'm asking seriously, not trying to be a jerk or anything. I won't trade at all.



I have actually traded a lot and had really good luck with it. It is the same with buying, you just read their other listings to see feedback, and I have a conversation with them to see if they sound sketchy. I haven't traded as much recently because most people don't want to (understandable), but I actually think it's fun and a good way to get new items. You just have to be careful and know that if the worst happens, then you're out your item. A majority of people on the app aren't looking to scam people, but some bad eggs can definitely ruin it all.


----------



## mharri20

PikaboICU said:


> First off "_ordered an item and it came wrapped in toilet seat covers_"  GAG!!
> Unless it _was_ a toilet seat- that is completely unacceptable!
> 
> Second; "Reposhing" same as reselling, relisting on Ebay, which I do when an item doesn't fit, I don't like the color and so on..
> Most sellers are very happy about that- they got the price they wanted and don't have to mess with a return! Me? Resell that widget! I could not care less..
> I have a Ralph Lauren skirt & top set to relist, the color was wrong and it was too big. I messaged the seller & explained and she said- no problem relist it. She was probably happy I didn't want to return it.
> 
> That said; Once you buy an item, it is YOURS! You can wear it, burn it, use it as a baby diaper or sell it anywhere you please! A seller cannot control what you do with an item once you've bought it.
> They can refuse to sell to you again I suppose but any seller that is _that_ controlling, wouldn't get my repeat business anyway.
> What they heck do they care?
> And I think people forget, if you buy an item for $50. and need to resell it, if you sell for the same $50. you are losing money! To make back what you paid, you have to mark it up at least 23% for Posh and I believe 13% for Ebay.



Totally agree with everything. If you're buying online from a place you can't return to if the size is wrong, how can you force people not to resell? I probably would't buy from someone who said no reselling...it just is what it is, and people can do whatever they please. I get plenty of items that don't fit, or I wear them once for an event and I'm done, so I list on Posh. I also always list for more so I don't lose money, and I account for the fact that people lowball. I may buy something for $20 that doesn't work, list it on Posh for $60, and by the time I accept an offer and the fees get taken out, I'll probably end up breaking even.


----------



## Planet Bananas

I appreciate the feedback, I was surprised seeing the no re-poshing condition on more than one listing. I think it's a red flag and agreed, once you purchase the item you own the item and there's nothing that they can do about it but they can come back and make negative comments and be a p.i.t.a.

 I saw one listing actually it was a closet, where someone got a bee in their bonnet and was posting under each listing that the items could be found on such and such for this price and the seller was ripping people off!! the last time I checked, Poshmark wasn't a 501c3 and a lot of people use it to bring in extra money. I personally use it to subsidize more expensive clothing that I buy that I then can get some money back, and also I find that there are certain brands that I love that aren't popular so I can get some great deals on those items. However, I have also bought things specifically to flip and would be livid if someone posted underneath my item that I was trying to rip people off by making a couple of bucks.

I love Poshmark but it is not without its problems, but I personally do not trade. I  believe that if I begin by following all of the rules I have better luck with any dispute. That said I did post up thread that I had a big problem with a fake dress that took multiple emails to resolve. They definitely have to get a handle on their counterfeit items. I report listings everytime I see a fake but I never see them take it down. I know brands very well and I can tell usually when something is counterfeit. I got burned because the seller used different pictures. So now the other guidelines that I use in addition to looking at feedback is I look at the other items in their closet. If I'm looking at a Marc Jacobs dress, but everything else in their closet is from Old Navy I won't buy it. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with Old Navy it's just an indication that something is a little strange.

It's a weird world out there that's for sure, I would never have imagined that I would get a priority mail box full of *** gaskets ROFL.... thank God my washing machine has a sanitize option!!


----------



## mharri20

Planet Bananas said:


> I appreciate the feedback, I was surprised seeing the no re-poshing condition on more than one listing. I think it's a red flag and agreed, once you purchase the item you own the item and there's nothing that they can do about it but they can come back and make negative comments and be a p.i.t.a.
> 
> I saw one listing actually it was a closet, where someone got a bee in their bonnet and was posting under each listing that the items could be found on such and such for this price and the seller was ripping people off!! the last time I checked, Poshmark wasn't a 501c3 and a lot of people use it to bring in extra money. I personally use it to subsidize more expensive clothing that I buy that I then can get some money back, and also I find that there are certain brands that I love that aren't popular so I can get some great deals on those items. However, I have also bought things specifically to flip and would be livid if someone posted underneath my item that I was trying to rip people off by making a couple of bucks.
> 
> I love Poshmark but it is not without its problems, but I personally do not trade. I  believe that if I begin by following all of the rules I have better luck with any dispute. That said I did post up thread that I had a big problem with a fake dress that took multiple emails to resolve. They definitely have to get a handle on their counterfeit items. I report listings everytime I see a fake but I never see them take it down. I know brands very well and I can tell usually when something is counterfeit. I got burned because the seller used different pictures. So now the other guidelines that I use in addition to looking at feedback is I look at the other items in their closet. If I'm looking at a Marc Jacobs dress, but everything else in their closet is from Old Navy I won't buy it. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with Old Navy it's just an indication that something is a little strange.
> 
> It's a weird world out there that's for sure, I would never have imagined that I would get a priority mail box full of *** gaskets ROFL.... thank God my washing machine has a sanitize option!!



I've seen people be nasty about resale items too, which I really hate to see. It's up to each seller to decide what price they want to list an item, so I don't get why people feel the need to comment on that. 

I agree and think it helps with getting claims resolved if you follow the rules. Trading is definitely allowed though (as others mentioned above); Posh just doesn't support it. People who submit claims because something went wrong in a trade definitely won't get any help, and that's why it's risky.

There are definitely deals to be found on the app though. It's what keeps me coming back, even though I may not agree with everything they do!


----------



## Planet Bananas

mharri20 said:


> There are definitely deals to be found on the app though. It's what keeps me coming back, even though I may not agree with everything they do!



This ^^^ all day. I don't know if it's because I was a long time seller on eBay with a massive feedback score and saw just about everything that people could do when it comes to scams, and the difficulty of the shipping/PayPal along with a very buyer- centric attitude  where someone could make a chargeback and they wouldn't question it  they would just take the money out of your account.......  that makes me appreciate Poshmark and keep coming back.

I've tried all the selling apps and I think Poshmark and Mercari  are the best ones. There are some amazing deals on both if you have the patience to look.


----------



## Arlene619

Hi everyone! I just wanted to share my experience on poshmark. For the most part I've had a good experience, I wouldn't recommend trading with anyone. I ALMOST traded my Chanel boy caviar with another posher for her chevron boy. I considered it but had to think about it for a few days, someone left a message on one of my posts that the person I was talking to, (with the chevron boy) was a scammer. She stole pics from ebay/tradesy and posted them as her own. I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt and asked if she could send me a pic of her poshmark name(let's say her name is "scamgirl") next to the bag.. an hour or so later she sent it. So I believed her! I told the other posher that warned me that she actually proved to me the bag was in her possession.. come to find out the real owner messaged me.. (found the original post on ebay) saying that the posher had asked her specifically if she could write "scamgirl" next to the bag she was selling to prove that the real ebay seller had the bag in her posession... can you Believe that?! They are getting creative.. Sorry if I'm explaining it clear.. Just wanted to share my story . Buyer beware.. so many scammers out there, I've also had friends that did trades but the other person never sent the items to trade.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Arlene619 said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to share my experience on poshmark. For the most part I've had a good experience, I wouldn't recommend trading with anyone. I ALMOST traded my Chanel boy caviar with another posher for her chevron boy. I considered it but had to think about it for a few days, someone left a message on one of my posts that the person I was talking to, (with the chevron boy) was a scammer. She stole pics from ebay/tradesy and posted them as her own. I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt and asked if she could send me a pic of her poshmark name(let's say her name is "scamgirl") next to the bag.. an hour or so later she sent it. So I believed her! I told the other posher that warned me that she actually proved to me the bag was in her possession.. come to find out the real owner messaged me.. (found the original post on ebay) saying that the posher had asked her specifically if she could write "scamgirl" next to the bag she was selling to prove that the real ebay seller had the bag in her posession... can you Believe that?! They are getting creative.. Sorry if I'm explaining it clear.. Just wanted to share my story . Buyer beware.. so many scammers out there, I've also had friends that did trades but the other person never sent the items to trade.




Wow! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PikaboICU

Arlene619 said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to share my experience on poshmark. For the most part I've had a good experience, I wouldn't recommend trading with anyone. I ALMOST traded my Chanel boy caviar with another posher for her chevron boy. I considered it but had to think about it for a few days, someone left a message on one of my posts that the person I was talking to, (with the chevron boy) was a scammer. She stole pics from ebay/tradesy and posted them as her own. I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt and asked if she could send me a pic of her poshmark name(let's say her name is "scamgirl") next to the bag.. an hour or so later she sent it. So I believed her! I told the other posher that warned me that she actually proved to me the bag was in her possession.. come to find out the real owner messaged me.. (found the original post on ebay) saying that the posher had asked her specifically if she could write "scamgirl" next to the bag she was selling to prove that the real ebay seller had the bag in her posession... can you Believe that?! They are getting creative.. Sorry if I'm explaining it clear.. Just wanted to share my story . Buyer beware.. so many scammers out there, I've also had friends that did trades but the other person never sent the items to trade.







I am stunned! 
That was one creative scammer right there!
Dang! Too bad she uses her brains for crime & conning people because as much as I hate to admit it,  she sounds like a smart cookie! 

I wish some of these super scammers would flip and start inventing ideas to help us thwart these scams! Sort of like how hackers switch to the FBI & help catch other hackers & create security software etc...

I am so happy you had good people watching out for you! 
Glad you avoided getting ripped off!!

ETA: I still think BeenBurned has the answer to safe trading! Both sides "pay" the same amount to each other as a sale & swap goods.
It's a great solution!  Gotta hand it to BeenBurned she's a pretty smart cookie too! Glad she's on the side of the angels.


----------



## Planet Bananas

Arlene619 said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to share my experience on poshmark. For the most part I've had a good experience, I wouldn't recommend trading with anyone. I ALMOST traded my Chanel boy caviar with another posher for her chevron boy. I considered it but had to think about it for a few days, someone left a message on one of my posts that the person I was talking to, (with the chevron boy) was a scammer. She stole pics from ebay/tradesy and posted them as her own. I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt and asked if she could send me a pic of her poshmark name(let's say her name is "scamgirl") next to the bag.. an hour or so later she sent it. So I believed her! I told the other posher that warned me that she actually proved to me the bag was in her possession.. come to find out the real owner messaged me.. (found the original post on ebay) saying that the posher had asked her specifically if she could write "scamgirl" next to the bag she was selling to prove that the real ebay seller had the bag in her posession... can you Believe that?! They are getting creative.. Sorry if I'm explaining it clear.. Just wanted to share my story . Buyer beware.. so many scammers out there, I've also had friends that did trades but the other person never sent the items to trade.


Quoting again because this info is valuable. Thanks so much for sharing, I thought I had seen it all, but this is new. I will never trade, never. 

Yes, if these people would put their minds to good use, they could do great things....


----------



## Esther Dany

Why not use both? It could only help.


----------



## Arlene619

Planet Bananas said:


> Quoting again because this info is valuable. Thanks so much for sharing, I thought I had seen it all, but this is new. I will never trade, never.
> 
> Yes, if these people would put their minds to good use, they could do great things....











PikaboICU said:


> I am stunned!
> That was one creative scammer right there!
> Dang! Too bad she uses her brains for crime & conning people because as much as I hate to admit it,  she sounds like a smart cookie!
> 
> I wish some of these super scammers would flip and start inventing ideas to help us thwart these scams! Sort of like how hackers switch to the FBI & help catch other hackers & create security software etc...
> 
> I am so happy you had good people watching out for you!
> Glad you avoided getting ripped off!!
> 
> ETA: I still think BeenBurned has the answer to safe trading! Both sides "pay" the same amount to each other as a sale & swap goods.
> It's a great solution!  Gotta hand it to BeenBurned she's a pretty smart cookie too! Glad she's on the side of the angels.



I know right?! Why can't they use their creativeness towards something positive. I know it sounds harsh but I hope karma bites those scammers is the a**.&#128521;


----------



## Apricot Summers

Arlene619 said:


> I know right?! Why can't they use their creativeness towards something positive. I know it sounds harsh but I hope karma bites those scammers is the a**.&#128521;


I hope it does.  That is really unbelievable that she had the nerve to ask for further pictures from the original seller!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Seeking advice... I bought these and made an offer based upon their listed "pristine" condition. I received them like this--I don't think these are HORRIBLE defects but they aren't in the listing photos and aren't mentioned--hence my accepted offer price makes me now feel ripped off. I should also mention that there's more wear on the bottom now than there was in the listing...not a lot but they were definitely worn another time since taking listing photos which might explain the defects that aren't there in the listing photos. What do you think of these photos of the scrape and the puncture--am I overreacting? Thanks for either reassuring my disappointment OR putting my high-expectations in check (whichever the case may be)


----------



## Arlene619

tiffCAKE said:


> Seeking advice... I bought these and made an offer based upon their listed "pristine" condition. I received them like this--I don't think these are HORRIBLE defects but they aren't in the listing photos and aren't mentioned--hence my accepted offer price makes me now feel ripped off. I should also mention that there's more wear on the bottom now than there was in the listing...not a lot but they were definitely worn another time since taking listing photos which might explain the defects that aren't there in the listing photos. What do you think of these photos of the scrape and the puncture--am I overreacting? Thanks for either reassuring my disappointment OR putting my high-expectations in check (whichever the case may be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189744
> View attachment 3189748



I'm so sorry to hear about that ! I'm sorry but that is definitely NOT pristine condition. I would take pics asap and send them to the seller, otherwise they might turn around and say she didn't send them like that. Are you planning to keep them? Have you brought this up to the attention of the seller? That isn't and high expectation whatsoever.  Those shoes are far from pristine,  I'm sorry &#128533;


----------



## tiffCAKE

Arlene619 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about that ! I'm sorry but that is definitely NOT pristine condition. I would take pics asap and send them to the seller, otherwise they might turn around and say she didn't send them like that. Are you planning to keep them? Have you brought this up to the attention of the seller? That isn't and high expectation whatsoever.  Those shoes are far from pristine,  I'm sorry [emoji53]




I sent a message within 5 minutes of signing for them--I didn't want to be accused of doing it myself. I'm not sure what to do honestly. I've stalked this snake print for years and I never see them come up in my size and they're usually Pigalles but I wanted decolletes. So I do feel like I had high expectations thinking I finally had the stars align but I also think I'm really reasonable when it comes to used goods. I'm not so much upset they're in this condition, just that I feel ripped off Bc I would have offered a different price. When I saw it I thought maybe it was a totally different pair but I confirmed with the bottom wear it's the same pair, completely undamaged in the photos (just a little bit more wear now in the same pattern and the new scrape and crunched up puncture). I'm just... Deflated I guess! :/


----------



## ThisVNchick

tiffCAKE said:


> Seeking advice... I bought these and made an offer based upon their listed "pristine" condition. I received them like this--I don't think these are HORRIBLE defects but they aren't in the listing photos and aren't mentioned--hence my accepted offer price makes me now feel ripped off. I should also mention that there's more wear on the bottom now than there was in the listing...not a lot but they were definitely worn another time since taking listing photos which might explain the defects that aren't there in the listing photos. What do you think of these photos of the scrape and the puncture--am I overreacting? Thanks for either reassuring my disappointment OR putting my high-expectations in check (whichever the case may be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189744
> View attachment 3189748




I would definitely return. You have a pretty strong case. If you feel like you got ripped off, there's no reason to hold onto them. You'll always have this feeling and its just going to take the excitement away every time you look at them. Just my two cents.


----------



## Arlene619

tiffCAKE said:


> I sent a message within 5 minutes of signing for them--I didn't want to be accused of doing it myself. I'm not sure what to do honestly. I've stalked this snake print for years and I never see them come up in my size and they're usually Pigalles but I wanted decolletes. So I do feel like I had high expectations thinking I finally had the stars align but I also think I'm really reasonable when it comes to used goods. I'm not so much upset they're in this condition, just that I feel ripped off Bc I would have offered a different price. When I saw it I thought maybe it was a totally different pair but I confirmed with the bottom wear it's the same pair, completely undamaged in the photos (just a little bit more wear now in the same pattern and the new scrape and crunched up puncture). I'm just... Deflated I guess! :/



You don't have to explain yourself.  Either way, the condition of the shoes you were bidding on is totally different than when you received it. I wouldn't know what to do either especially since they are hard to find
. I would ask if she could give you a partial refund because that puncture is not what you had in mind when the seller posted the shoes as "pristine condition". &#128533;


----------



## Arlene619

I know it's petty to vent about dumb things. . But it's crazy how much scamming is going on on poshmark . I just wanted to warn everyone to please research your seller. I've made a few friends on there and they've been burned so many times it's crazy . I'm too afraid to buy anything on there, literally 50/50 chance you'll get scammed..I've noticed it especially with Chanel and louis Vuitton. I basically have to prove to buyers that I'm not a scammer because it's getting that bad lol. It's no problem to me because if I were on the other end I would be the exact same way .


----------



## Planet Bananas

No those aren't pristine condition. I think maybe take a day and decide exactly what you want to do, do you want to return them or would you want to seek a partial refund? That way you can then proceed ahead. The bottom line is the item is not as described. I don't think its dumb at all, it is so disappointing to be excited to find something and order it only to be let down when it arrives. I've certainly had that happen, not enough to return or get a refund but something I have been excited about finding after a couple of years and getting it in not so good condition,or smelling like an ashtray ( I know that's a temporary condition but its not something that makes me happy). 


On another subject, since I was going to post this I will include it in this post... 

I am so sick of people using my shipping box as a garbage can. I don't want your leftover Halloween candy, Ipsy or Birchbox samples, makeup samples, perfume samples, samples of crap you're selling and you want me to buy....... please just spare me all of that! Also, back when I was a heavy eBay seller which is going back 10 years, sending a thank you note was unusual and I did it all the time. Now it's just something else that gets thrown in the trash. Unless it has some information on it that I might be interested in like a website or something else please hold the cards that just say "thanks for shopping in my closet". I'm not a big recycling nut, but what am I going to do with these thank you cards? They just go in the garbage can okay   /vent.


----------



## Arlene619

Planet Bananas said:


> No those aren't pristine condition. I think maybe take a day and decide exactly what you want to do, do you want to return them or would you want to seek a partial refund? That way you can then proceed ahead. The bottom line is the item is not as described. I don't think its dumb at all, it is so disappointing to be excited to find something and order it only to be let down when it arrives. I've certainly had that happen, not enough to return or get a refund but something I have been excited about finding after a couple of years and getting it in not so good condition,or smelling like an ashtray ( I know that's a temporary condition but its not something that makes me happy).
> 
> 
> On another subject, since I was going to post this I will include it in this post...
> 
> I am so sick of people using my shipping box as a garbage can. I don't want your leftover Halloween candy, Ipsy or Birchbox samples, makeup samples, perfume samples, samples of crap you're selling and you want me to buy....... please just spare me all of that! Also, back when I was a heavy eBay seller which is going back 10 years, sending a thank you note was unusual and I did it all the time. Now it's just something else that gets thrown in the trash. Unless it has some information on it that I might be interested in like a website or something else please hold the cards that just say "thanks for shopping in my closet". I'm not a big recycling nut, but what am I going to do with these thank you cards? They just go in the garbage can okay   /vent.




Lol it's a nice gesture.. But I don't want my clothes smelling like any perfume.. Nor do I want any melted chocolate on my items lol.


----------



## Planet Bananas

Arlene619 said:


> Lol it's a nice gesture.. But I don't want my clothes smelling like any perfume.. Nor do I want any melted chocolate on my items lol.


Exactly, besides I just got a zip lock (ok, nice no melting but.....) bag full of m&m's Reese's, Tootsie Roll pops, etc don't you think I have plenty of that here lol it made me wonder if her kids were missing any of their Halloween candy haha


----------



## Arlene619

Planet Bananas said:


> Exactly, besides I just got a zip lock (ok, nice no melting but.....) bag full of m&m's Reese's, Tootsie Roll pops, etc don't you think I have plenty of that here lol it made me wonder if her kids were missing any of their Halloween candy haha




Lol poor kiddos[emoji23]


----------



## MissMarion

I used to include a small item, usually an unopened makeup sample (but never perfume), as a thank you to my buyers, but I stopped after reading complaints about it on this thread. Thank you cards are specifically recommended by Poshmark, so that's probably why most sellers do it. I am surprised to learn that people actually resent receiving thank you cards ... seems like basic curtesy to me.


----------



## tiffCAKE

> I've certainly had that happen, not enough to return or get a refund but something I have been excited about finding after a couple of years and getting it in not so good condition,or smelling like an ashtray ( I know that's a temporary condition but its not something that makes me happy).



OMG yes!!! The ashtray smell is the worst!! Smells like my hair when I'm hungover the next morning, staying out way past my bedtime and not showering before crawling into bed!!! Pretty much the only place folks smoke heavily nowadays is clubs/bars so it's the only time my hair smells like that and I usually wash it out right away if I'm halfway upright... Hence, I now associate it with being sideways/sick! 




> On another subject, since I was going to post this I will include it in this post...
> 
> I am so sick of people using my shipping box as a garbage can. I don't want your leftover Halloween candy




That really happens?? I'm shocked! I give folks the side-eye when they eat out of the candy drawer at work like it's their personal stress-trough, leaving zero dollars for the poor lady that fills it out of her pocket every week (she doesn't scrimp either--lots of chocolates lol) and then twice a year dump their cheap leftovers from halloween and Easter in there with no attention to mixing fruits and mints and chocolates so it all ends up tasting stale and meh... Sending that in a package is beyond bizarre to me! Reminds me of a time I was at a conference in St Louis and they gave us all barbecue sauce--I had no need for barbecue sauce in my hotel room (I'm just not THAT freaky) and it exploded inside my luggage on the plane on my return flight.... *facepalm


----------



## Planet Bananas

MissMarion said:


> I used to include a small item, usually an unopened makeup sample (but never perfume), as a thank you to my buyers, but I stopped after reading complaints about it on this thread. Thank you cards are specifically recommended by Poshmark, so that's probably why most sellers do it. I am surprised to learn that people actually resent receiving thank you cards ... seems like basic curtesy to me.


I think that people who are not used to it and are experiencing it for the first time are more apt to appreciate it as a courtesy. I just appreciate if my item is wrapped nicely in tissue paper, clean and sent on time. I can't say that I resent the thank you cards that would be too strong of a word and I'm sorry if my post came across that way I just feel that they are unnecessary, but that's just my own opinion.


----------



## Arlene619

Planet Bananas said:


> I think that people who are not used to it and are experiencing it for the first time are more apt to appreciate it as a courtesy. I just appreciate if my item is wrapped nicely in tissue paper, clean and sent on time. I can't say that I resent the thank you cards that would be too strong of a word and I'm sorry if my post came across that way I just feel that they are unnecessary, but that's just my own opinion.



True . I actually appreciate the beautiful wrapping and the thank you card, it's just like getting a luxury item. Just adds a nice touch.  &#128522;


----------



## MissMarion

True, the most important thing from a buyer perspective is proper packing and prompt shipping! Assuming the description was correct of course, which may be a big assumption is some cases.  

As a seller, it is frustrating when I ship immediately but the buyer doesn't click on the link to "accept" the item, so I have to wait 3 days after delivery for PM to release the funds.


----------



## all7s

I really like getting thank you notes. I'm definitely more happy about my purchase when I find one. I like poshmark for the community atmosphere though. I like knowing the seller was happy. It makes me feel a little less guilty about spending money on something I probably didnt need but looked pretty and was an attractive price. If the note has a nice handwritten sentiment it will go on my fridge for a little time. It reminds me of the excitement of purchasing the item and how happy I am I took the risk for a lovely item.

I also appreciate nice packaging, tissue paper, dust bag or even gift box. I make sure to put what was sent when i give feedback so if it matters to other buyers they can know.

I cant imagine why someone would send candy. Not taking candy from strangers is as basic a rule as looking both ways before crossing the street. Glad I havent encountered that.


----------



## Planet Bananas

all7s said:


> I really like getting thank you notes. I'm definitely more happy about my purchase when I find one. I like poshmark for the community atmosphere though. I like knowing the seller was happy. It makes me feel a little less guilty about spending money on something I probably didnt need but looked pretty and was an attractive price. If the note has a nice handwritten sentiment it will go on my fridge for a little time. It reminds me of the excitement of purchasing the item and how happy I am I took the risk for a lovely item.
> 
> I also appreciate nice packaging, tissue paper, dust bag or even gift box. I make sure to put what was sent when i give feedback so if it matters to other buyers they can know.
> 
> I cant imagine why someone would send candy. Not taking candy from strangers is as basic a rule as looking both ways before crossing the street. Glad I havent encountered that.


I have pretty much seen it all when it's come to packaging and items sent. There was even a lady who was selling a coffee business on the side and I had to block her because she harassed me so hard that I try the coffee and did I want to get into a business opportunity. 

I actually appreciate reading how everybody likes the thank you cards and they even put them on the refrigerator. I would never have thought of that and it is something I'm going to have to think about on the selling side because it's not something I do. I decided not to do it when I didn't like it myself, but I certainly wouldn't want to make anybody unhappy and it is a small thing to include. So, thanks for all the feedback [emoji171]


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> Seeking advice... I bought these and made an offer based upon their listed "pristine" condition. I received them like this--I don't think these are HORRIBLE defects but they aren't in the listing photos and aren't mentioned--hence my accepted offer price makes me now feel ripped off. I should also mention that there's more wear on the bottom now than there was in the listing...not a lot but they were definitely worn another time since taking listing photos which might explain the defects that aren't there in the listing photos. What do you think of these photos of the scrape and the puncture--am I overreacting? Thanks for either reassuring my disappointment OR putting my high-expectations in check (whichever the case may be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189744
> View attachment 3189748





tiffCAKE said:


> I sent a message within 5 minutes of signing for them--I didn't want to be accused of doing it myself. I'm not sure what to do honestly. I've stalked this snake print for years and I never see them come up in my size and they're usually Pigalles but I wanted decolletes. So I do feel like I had high expectations thinking I finally had the stars align but I also think I'm really reasonable when it comes to used goods. I'm not so much upset they're in this condition, just that I feel ripped off Bc I would have offered a different price. When I saw it I thought maybe it was a totally different pair but I confirmed with the bottom wear it's the same pair, completely undamaged in the photos (just a little bit more wear now in the same pattern and the new scrape and crunched up puncture). I'm just... Deflated I guess! :/


Would you please post a link to the listing? It's especially helpful to see how items are pictured and described as compared to what you received.


----------



## BeenBurned

Planet Bananas said:


> Also, back when I was a heavy eBay seller which is going back 10 years, sending a thank you note was unusual and I did it all the time. Now it's just something else that gets thrown in the trash. Unless it has some information on it that I might be interested in like a website or something else please hold the cards that just say "thanks for shopping in my closet". I'm not a big recycling nut, but what am I going to do with these thank you cards? They just go in the garbage can okay   /vent.





Arlene619 said:


> Lol it's a nice gesture.





MissMarion said:


> Thank you cards are specifically recommended by Poshmark, so that's probably why most sellers do it. I am surprised to learn that people actually resent receiving thank you cards ... seems like basic curtesy to me.





Planet Bananas said:


> I think that people who are not used to it and are experiencing it for the first time are more apt to appreciate it as a courtesy. I just appreciate if my item is wrapped nicely in tissue paper, clean and sent on time. I can't say that I resent the thank you cards that would be too strong of a word and I'm sorry if my post came across that way I just feel that they are unnecessary, but that's just my own opinion.





Arlene619 said:


> True . I actually appreciate the beautiful wrapping and the thank you card, it's just like getting a luxury item. Just adds a nice touch.  &#55357;&#56842;





all7s said:


> I really like getting thank you notes. I'm definitely more happy about my purchase when I find one.


I don't sell (or buy) on Poshmark but when I do buy (on other sites) I appreciate thank you notes when I get them from sellers and I include one with every item I sell. 

I don't expect buyers to display them but I can't tell you how many buyers have commented on appreciating a personal note. 

It's common courtesy to thank someone for their business and actually it shocks me that someone would complain about something like this!


----------



## Planet Bananas

BeenBurned said:


> I don't sell (or buy) on Poshmark but when I do buy (on other sites) I appreciate thank you notes when I get them from sellers and I include one with every item I sell.
> 
> I don't expect buyers to display them but I can't tell you how many buyers have commented on appreciating a personal note.
> 
> It's common courtesy to thank someone for their business and actually it shocks me that someone would complain about something like this!


I think that the many years of eBay selling jaded me a bit. I was a heavy seller and was buying liquidated merchandise and shelf pulls by the pallet directly from Federated. (Bloomingdale's and Macy's). It was a completely different world, and until everyone figured it out (that you didn't need a "jobber" or middleman) very profitable. So, like all of us my experience shaped me and my opinion of online selling. 

I am ok with being wrong, and will buy a pack of thank you cards tomorrow  [emoji2]

Edited to add: even though it took a while to get used to, I enjoy the community aspect of Poshmark. If it will add to the experience, I'm happy to do it!


----------



## Planet Bananas

Oh, and just to be clear, I was not as upset about being thanked than I was  having something else that I wasn't going to keep. I think that distinction may have gotten lost.


----------



## travelluver

tiffCAKE said:


> Seeking advice... I bought these and made an offer based upon their listed "pristine" condition. I received them like this--I don't think these are HORRIBLE defects but they aren't in the listing photos and aren't mentioned--hence my accepted offer price makes me now feel ripped off. I should also mention that there's more wear on the bottom now than there was in the listing...not a lot but they were definitely worn another time since taking listing photos which might explain the defects that aren't there in the listing photos. What do you think of these photos of the scrape and the puncture--am I overreacting? Thanks for either reassuring my disappointment OR putting my high-expectations in check (whichever the case may be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189744
> View attachment 3189748



Since you have been looking for these shoes for a long time and they don't seem to come up too often, I think you may also feel bad if you return them - I agree with the other poster who said to ask for a partial refund which you can then use to repair the shoes.  They can do really great repairs now, so explore that possibility before jumping to return.  Read other remarks from people who have dealt with the seller so you can feel out how responsive she would be to your request - good luck and keep us posted on the outcome!


----------



## travelluver

MissMarion said:


> I used to include a small item, usually an unopened makeup sample (but never perfume), as a thank you to my buyers, but I stopped after reading complaints about it on this thread. Thank you cards are specifically recommended by Poshmark, so that's probably why most sellers do it. I am surprised to learn that people actually resent receiving thank you cards ... seems like basic curtesy to me.



I send a thank you note on all I sell and a small sample (perfume) when selling high end items - I always appreciate the same in return -


----------



## travelluver

tiffCAKE said:


> OMG yes!!! The ashtray smell is the worst!! Smells like my hair when I'm hungover the next morning, staying out way past my bedtime and not showering before crawling into bed!!! Pretty much the only place folks smoke heavily nowadays is clubs/bars so it's the only time my hair smells like that and I usually wash it out right away if I'm halfway upright... Hence, I now associate it with being sideways/sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really happens?? I'm shocked! I give folks the side-eye when they eat out of the candy drawer at work like it's their personal stress-trough, leaving zero dollars for the poor lady that fills it out of her pocket every week (she doesn't scrimp either--lots of chocolates lol) and then twice a year dump their cheap leftovers from halloween and Easter in there with no attention to mixing fruits and mints and chocolates so it all ends up tasting stale and meh... Sending that in a package is beyond bizarre to me! Reminds me of a time I was at a conference in St Louis and they gave us all barbecue sauce--I had no need for barbecue sauce in my hotel room (I'm just not THAT freaky) and it exploded inside my luggage on the plane on my return flight.... *facepalm




I used to think the ashtray smell was the worse - that is until now - the Prada clutch I bought on ebay had some sort of medicinal stains and the accompanying smell in the inner zipped pocket - I took a chance buying from the seller even though she had only 5 feedback since she had sold the exact clutch in black previsously and the seller loved it.  Had not qualms about authenticity since I had it authenticated on the forum (and I own a couple of other Prada pieces).  It's been weeks and the item still reeks!!  When I contacted the seller asking for a partial refund she said it was against ebay policies - I attributed that down to her inexperience on the site.  I brought the item to be cleaned and the fellow wouldn't touch it.  He sold me a cleaner and I worked on it myself and got the stains almost completely out (as mentioned they were on the inside of the zipper pocket and in the corners so not easily seen), but the smell lingers.  I asked the seller to reimburse me the lousy $10 for the cleaner which she did after MUCH hemming and hawing and saying how it was a final sale, etc.  There is no way she could not have noticed the smell and the bag should not have been listed in pristine condition.  I hesitated to leave negative feedback but the entire sale has left a really bad taste in my mouth -  PS like the gal with the CL shoes, this was a bag I had been looking for for a while so that is why I didn't push to return from receipt and cancel the entire transaction


----------



## tiffCAKE

I put seller photos on left--mine on right. I think they were worn one more time after selling and that's how they got damaged Bc there's slightly more wear on the bottom now. I totally agree it's going to bug me every time I wear them but I'm afraid I won't find them again--so I'm probably going to keep them. I don't think the damages are horrible--I just overpaid Bc I wasn't shown their current condition before making my offer. Live and learn to ask if that's how they "currently" look before purchase? LOL


----------



## PikaboICU

tiffCAKE said:


> I put seller photos on left--mine on right. I think they were worn one more time after selling and that's how they got damaged Bc there's slightly more wear on the bottom now. I totally agree it's going to bug me every time I wear them but I'm afraid I won't find them again--so I'm probably going to keep them. I don't think the damages are horrible--I just overpaid Bc I wasn't shown their current condition before making my offer. Live and learn to ask if that's how they "currently" look before purchase? LOL



Those were definitely worn "one last time" after the photos were taken & they were posted for sale!
Talk about Pet Peeves!   That is just plain dishonest IMO. When you take photos & list an item, you don't get to keep using it! You pack it away until it sells. If you don't trust yourself, package it up, ready to ship & write a note, item number etc on the package so you know which item it is.

I have that concern right now- I found a pair of Patent pumps on Posh for s decent price, the photos look great, shoes are in good condition BUT they were taken & shoes listed back in June! I'm concerned they've been worn again and perhaps numerous times. I feel a little strange asking the seller if she's worn them- so I haven't bought them.. :wondering

If I list something & later decide to use it again (never gonna happen but if) I would pull the listing, take new photos & start over.. It's the proper/honest way to do it.
I know you love the shoes & they have been elusive so in your place, I would likely keep them and have then repaired, however, I would message the seller, or go through PM and send your photos etc... A partial refund is due IMHO.


----------



## Arlene619

PikaboICU said:


> Those were definitely worn "one last time" after the photos were taken & they were posted for sale!
> Talk about Pet Peeves!   That is just plain dishonest IMO. When you take photos & list an item, you don't get to keep using it! You pack it away until it sells. If you don't trust yourself, package it up, ready to ship & write a note, item number etc on the package so you know which item it is.
> 
> I have that concern right now- I found a pair of Patent pumps on Posh for s decent price, the photos look great, shoes are in good condition BUT they were taken & shoes listed back in June! I'm concerned they've been worn again and perhaps numerous times. I feel a little strange asking the seller if she's worn them- so I haven't bought them.. :wondering
> 
> If I list something & later decide to use it again (never gonna happen but if) I would pull the listing, take new photos & start over.. It's the proper/honest way to do it.
> I know you love the shoes & they have been elusive so in your place, I would likely keep them and have then repaired, however, I would message the seller, or go through PM and send your photos etc... A partial refund is due IMHO.



+1 I totally agree. If I've had something listed for a long time, I update the pics for whoever is interested, I put a little sticky note with the current date so the buyer will know exactly what she's buying.. I mean, who wouldn't right?


----------



## mharri20

tiffCAKE said:


> I put seller photos on left--mine on right. I think they were worn one more time after selling and that's how they got damaged Bc there's slightly more wear on the bottom now. I totally agree it's going to bug me every time I wear them but I'm afraid I won't find them again--so I'm probably going to keep them. I don't think the damages are horrible--I just overpaid Bc I wasn't shown their current condition before making my offer. Live and learn to ask if that's how they "currently" look before purchase? LOL
> View attachment 3190399
> View attachment 3190400



Those have totally been worn! I would ask for a partial refund. They used to do it quite a bit actually, and I think that would be best since I would be upset too.



PikaboICU said:


> Those were definitely worn "one last time" after the photos were taken & they were posted for sale!
> Talk about Pet Peeves!   That is just plain dishonest IMO. When you take photos & list an item, you don't get to keep using it! You pack it away until it sells. If you don't trust yourself, package it up, ready to ship & write a note, item number etc on the package so you know which item it is.
> 
> I have that concern right now- I found a pair of Patent pumps on Posh for s decent price, the photos look great, shoes are in good condition BUT they were taken & shoes listed back in June! I'm concerned they've been worn again and perhaps numerous times. I feel a little strange asking the seller if she's worn them- so I haven't bought them.. :wondering
> 
> If I list something & later decide to use it again (never gonna happen but if) I would pull the listing, take new photos & start over.. It's the proper/honest way to do it.
> I know you love the shoes & they have been elusive so in your place, I would likely keep them and have then repaired, however, I would message the seller, or go through PM and send your photos etc... A partial refund is due IMHO.



I would say that the norm is that seller's don't usually wear items again, so I wouldn't feel unsafe purchasing. I have listings that haven't had changed pics, but as soon as I list an item, it goes into our guest room closet. The good thing is that if they have been worn again, a return can always be done.


----------



## mharri20

Planet Bananas said:


> I am so sick of people using my shipping box as a garbage can. I don't want your leftover Halloween candy, Ipsy or Birchbox samples, makeup samples, perfume samples, samples of crap you're selling and you want me to buy....... please just spare me all of that! Also, back when I was a heavy eBay seller which is going back 10 years, sending a thank you note was unusual and I did it all the time. Now it's just something else that gets thrown in the trash. Unless it has some information on it that I might be interested in like a website or something else please hold the cards that just say "thanks for shopping in my closet". I'm not a big recycling nut, but what am I going to do with these thank you cards? They just go in the garbage can okay   /vent.



I tend to send thank you notes with most of my packages (although I admit that half the time I end up forgetting to put it in the package...). I notice you said maybe have a website or something, and the last few cards I started to include my blog at the bottom. Is this too pushy, or do you think people are interested in that sort of thing? I have some Poshmark tips which is why I thought it may be good, and I talk about what I buy from there a lot. I have been going back and fourth on whether or not I want to do that...do you have some insight on that part?


----------



## BeenBurned

mharri20 said:


> I tend to send thank you notes with most of my packages (although I admit that half the time I end up forgetting to put it in the package...). I notice you said maybe have a website or something, and the last few cards I started to include my blog at the bottom. Is this too pushy, or do you think people are interested in that sort of thing? I have some Poshmark tips which is why I thought it may be good, and I talk about what I buy from there a lot. I have been going back and fourth on whether or not I want to do that...do you have some insight on that part?


Honestly, I think there are fewer people who are annoyed by the common courtesy of a thank you note than those who enjoy them.

Sheesh, every city (AFAIK) has a recycling program. Just drop the note in with your newspapers and let your city recycle the paper? What's the big deal? 

I refuse to stop thanking buyers who are good enough to put their trust, money and confidence in me, a total stranger!


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Honestly, I think there are fewer people who are annoyed by the common courtesy of a thank you note than those who enjoy them.
> 
> Sheesh, every city (AFAIK) has a recycling program. Just drop the note in with your newspapers and let your city recycle the paper? What's the big deal?
> 
> I refuse to stop thanking buyers who are good enough to put their trust, money and confidence in me, a total stranger!




I agree 100%
I appreciate the Thank you's I receive and I send them. I include a lil free gift too. Sometimes a charm with a clasp attached in a little organza bag, sometimes a make-up/perfume sample (which I seal up in a ziplock bag), I would never send edibles though- I wouldn't eat any sent to me either.. Except I did once get some delicious tea when I bought a Balenciaga Jacket- 

I've actually saved all of my thank you notes & cards.. If you receive a sample you don't want, pass it along to a buyer- a friend or coworker. I don't _get_ being upset by a nice friendly gesture but to each their own.


----------



## Planet Bananas

mharri20 said:


> I tend to send thank you notes with most of my packages (although I admit that half the time I end up forgetting to put it in the package...). I notice you said maybe have a website or something, and the last few cards I started to include my blog at the bottom. Is this too pushy, or do you think people are interested in that sort of thing? I have some Poshmark tips which is why I thought it may be good, and I talk about what I buy from there a lot. I have been going back and fourth on whether or not I want to do that...do you have some insight on that part?


I would like information about a blog or website personally. If I bought something from your closet then I probably would like to check out what you have going on.

That said, you know, some of you guys really aren't very nice. Being dismissive and rude really doesn't help someone who is asking for feedback. So what if I don't like the thank you notes? First of all, I didn't say that I didn't appreciate the courtesy I said I felt like I was throwing too much stuff away. In the last two weeks I bought 8 items those are 8 cards that I am not going to keep. If you like keeping them that's great but the fact that I don't shouldn't be a source of irritation to anyone. I don't find a difference of opinion to be grounds for rudeness or irritation. 


I appreciate the people who spoke about liking the thank you cards and in the item I just sold yesterday I included one because I don't have to agree with everything to participate. If the people buying like them, and it seems like they do, I'm happy to make them happy. I try very hard to be civil when I'm posting online and a couple of you are starting to cross the line.

Edited to add: for the last and final time the cards do not "make me upset"


----------



## mharri20

Planet Bananas said:


> I would like information about a blog or website personally. If I bought something from your closet then I probably would like to check out what you have going on.
> 
> That said, you know, some of you guys really aren't very nice. Being dismissive and rude really doesn't help someone who is asking for feedback. So what if I don't like the thank you notes? First of all, I didn't say that I didn't appreciate the courtesy I said I felt like I was throwing too much stuff away. In the last two weeks I bought 8 items those are 8 cards that I am not going to keep. If you like keeping them that's great but the fact that I don't shouldn't be a source of irritation to anyone. I don't find a difference of opinion to be grounds for rudeness or irritation.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the people who spoke about liking the thank you cards and in the item I just sold yesterday I included one because I don't have to agree with everything to participate. If the people buying like them, and it seems like they do, I'm happy to make them happy. I try very hard to be civil when I'm posting online and a couple of you are starting to cross the line.
> 
> Edited to add: for the last and final time the cards do not "make me upset"



Thanks for that feedback! I think I'm going to start writing it on them and see how it goes. I have seen a couple hard-core poshers with business cards that say thank you, sometimes have a link to a website/blog, and sometimes offer a discount if you purchase from them again. I think it's a neat idea that I'm going to look into, and it would maybe encourage people to come back and buy from you again.


----------



## Planet Bananas

mharri20 said:


> Thanks for that feedback! I think I'm going to start writing it on them and see how it goes. I have seen a couple hard-core poshers with business cards that say thank you, sometimes have a link to a website/blog, and sometimes offer a discount if you purchase from them again. I think it's a neat idea that I'm going to look into, and it would maybe encourage people to come back and buy from you again.


I think it's a good idea. Those are the postcards and cards I have kept, and I've bought from one closet three times because they always send a 25% off your next purchase.


----------



## MissMarion

I made my first purchase from Mercari last week, $10 item just to test the waters. Arrived very fast with free shipping. I've noticed there are a lot of newbie sellers that don't include enough description and photos. It will probably get better.


----------



## Arlene619

MissMarion said:


> I made my first purchase from Mercari last week, $10 item just to test the waters. Arrived very fast with free shipping. I've noticed there are a lot of newbie sellers that don't include enough description and photos. It will probably get better.



I've heard about Mercari but never looked into it. How much do they take from your sale? Tia!


----------



## Planet Bananas

MissMarion said:


> I made my first purchase from Mercari last week, $10 item just to test the waters. Arrived very fast with free shipping. I've noticed there are a lot of newbie sellers that don't include enough description and photos. It will probably get better.


I really like Mercari, after Poshmark it's my  favorite. I have both bought and sold on there and agree with the assessment about the newbies. However, you can't beat the no commission. I wonder when it's going to change, they say they are still in beta and that's why they are not charging for listing.

I had a credit for something I sold, it was small like $10 and there was a dress I liked that was being sold which was a major, expensive brand & was listed for $18 with  free shipping..... there weren't a lot of pictures and the price made me a little nervous but I figured I would give it a gamble and it was great! I almost think that the seller had either gotten the dress as a gift or at super sale because it wasn't priced properly.

Overall, I like it, and I have tried almost every selling app.


----------



## MissMarion

Arlene619 said:


> I've heard about Mercari but never looked into it. How much do they take from your sale? Tia!




Their site says that they are not charging any seller fees yet. There's a lot of junk on there.  I use the brand filters to only look at designers I am interested in.


----------



## MissMarion

Planet Bananas said:


> I really like Mercari, after Poshmark it's my  favorite. I have both bought and sold on there and agree with the assessment about the newbies. However, you can't beat the no commission. I wonder when it's going to change, they say they are still in beta and that's why they are not charging for listing.
> 
> I had a credit for something I sold, it was small like $10 and there was a dress I liked that was being sold which was a major, expensive brand & was listed for $18 with  free shipping..... there weren't a lot of pictures and the price made me a little nervous but I figured I would give it a gamble and it was great! I almost think that the seller had either gotten the dress as a gift or at super sale because it wasn't priced properly.
> 
> Overall, I like it, and I have tried almost every selling app.




Wow, good score!


----------



## Arlene619

MissMarion said:


> Their site says that they are not charging any seller fees yet. There's a lot of junk on there.  I use the brand filters to only look at designers I am interested in.



Wow that's awesome! Thanks so much . Posh takes 20%.. that's crazy


----------



## BeenBurned

Planet Bananas said:


> That said, you know, some of you guys really aren't very nice. Being  dismissive and rude really doesn't help someone who is asking for  feedback. So what if I don't like the thank you notes? First of all, I  didn't say that I didn't appreciate the courtesy I said I felt like I  was throwing too much stuff away. In the last two weeks I bought 8 items  those are 8 cards that I am not going to keep. If you like keeping them  that's great but the fact that I don't shouldn't be a source of  irritation to anyone. I don't find a difference of opinion to be grounds  for rudeness or irritation.
> 
> *snip*


Since when is it rude to disagree? I didn't see a single poster who was dismissive or "not very nice." 

Just as you're unhappy that so many of us include thank you notes (when we're the seller) and/or appreciate receiving them (as the buyer), the tone of your post is insulting to those who do enjoy them. 

Although some posters responded that they save them, others simply said they appreciate them and dispose of or recycle them. What's so difficult about that? 



Planet Bananas said:


> Edited to add: for the last and final time the cards do not "make me upset"


Actually, you did use rather strong words that sound like they upset you:

The following is your post:


Planet Bananas said:


> I am *so sick of people* using my shipping box as a* garbage can*. I don't  want your leftover Halloween candy, Ipsy or Birchbox samples, makeup  samples, perfume samples, *samples of crap you're selling and you want me  to buy*....... please just *spare me *all of that! Also, back when I was a  heavy eBay seller which is going back 10 years, sending a thank you  note was unusual and I did it all the time. Now it's just something else  that gets thrown in the trash. Unless it has some information on it  that I might be interested in like a website or something else please  hold the cards that just say "thanks for shopping in my closet". I'm not  a big recycling nut, but what am I going to do with these thank you  cards? They just go in the garbage can okay   /vent.




Being "so sick of people using the box as a garbage can" sounds like you sure are upset.
"samples of crap you're selling and you want me  to buy" sounds like you sure are upset.
"please just spare me all of that!" sounds like you sure are upset.


----------



## Planet Bananas

BeenBurned said:


> Since when is it rude to disagree? I didn't see a single poster who was dismissive or "not very nice."
> 
> Just as you're unhappy that so many of us include thank you notes (when we're the seller) and/or appreciate receiving them (as the buyer), the tone of your post is insulting to those who do enjoy them.
> 
> Although some posters responded that they save them, others simply said they appreciate them and dispose of or recycle them. What's so difficult about that?
> 
> 
> Actually, you did use rather strong words that sound like they upset you:
> 
> The following is your post:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "so sick of people using the box as a garbage can" sounds like you sure are upset.
> "samples of crap you're selling and you want me  to buy" sounds like you sure are upset.
> "please just spare me all of that!" sounds like you sure are upset.


 There is nothing difficult. My strong words were for the  candy, toilet seat covers and other samples in my box, not the thank you cards. I felt like my words were being twisted around to reflect my being upset at those items rather than the thank you cards. 

I think that this should be the last post on this topic. If my post was insulting to people who like thank you cards it certainly wasn't meant to be, I was asking for honest feedback and I felt like I got it, I just also feel like this has gone on for far too long.


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> I would like information about a blog or website personally. If I bought something from your closet then I probably would like to check out what you have going on.
> 
> That said, you know, some of you guys really aren't very nice. Being dismissive and rude really doesn't help someone who is asking for feedback. So what if I don't like the thank you notes? First of all, I didn't say that I didn't appreciate the courtesy I said I felt like I was throwing too much stuff away. In the last two weeks I bought 8 items those are 8 cards that I am not going to keep. If you like keeping them that's great but the fact that I don't shouldn't be a source of irritation to anyone. I don't find a difference of opinion to be grounds for rudeness or irritation.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the people who spoke about liking the thank you cards and in the item I just sold yesterday I included one because I don't have to agree with everything to participate. If the people buying like them, and it seems like they do, I'm happy to make them happy. I try very hard to be civil when I'm posting online and a couple of you are starting to cross the line.
> 
> Edited to add: for the last and final time the cards do not "make me upset"




ETA: I guess I was posting at the same time as everyone else. Sheesh. 

I don't see anyone being rude or dismissive. We engaged in a discussion about thank you notes & small gifts, it was a thought provoking & decent discussion.
People came down on both sides but I don't see anyone being rude about it.

And for the record you did say you were "sick of people treating your package like a trash bin" so I got the feeling that would mean you were upset. 

I don't believe anyone was trying to be nasty- it's so hard to determine the 'tone" of messages as there's no voice influx. I read back through the last few pages and I didn't get a rude vibe from any of the replies and I surely wasn't trying to be snide in what I posted


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> ETA: I guess I was posting at the same time as everyone else. Sheesh.
> 
> I don't see anyone being rude or dismissive. We engaged in a discussion about thank you notes & small gifts, it was a thought provoking & decent discussion.
> People came down on both sides but I don't see anyone being rude about it.
> 
> And for the record you did say you were "sick of people treating your package like a trash bin" so I got the feeling that would mean you were upset.
> 
> I don't believe anyone was trying to be nasty- it's so hard to determine the 'tone" of messages as there's no voice influx. I read back through the last few pages and I didn't get a rude vibe from any of the replies and I surely wasn't trying to be snide in what I posted


Please see my post above


----------



## tiffCAKE

Too many quotes for me to process since I'm not app-saavy!  But in summary--kudos to the user posting the Poshmark tips! That's a pretty awesome summary.  To the user that includes the website/blog promotion w/ the thank you notes: good idea! If it works it works and if it doesn't no harm either! And to planetbananas: I'm like a kid when I describe stuff so my opinions and word choices always rub ppl the wrong way too when I think I'm just being comical in my telling of the story/facts/events (whatever it may be). So I didn't think twice about anything you mentioned as peeves--I actually giggled! On the other hand I'm also always one of those ppl that crosses the line when I argue or think I'm funny when I'm not --sometimes I don't know where that line is until someone points it out to me so I'm not at all offended if I ever say something rude and you call me out, publicly or privately--I'll genuinely apologize (and a real apology for saying whatever I said and not a crap apology for "you feeling that way about what I said" or similar types of crap apologies) [emoji12]

And to everyone that gave me advice about my recent "pristine" purchase: getting a partial refund for the cobbler's quote so it's all good in the hood now! Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## Arlene619

tiffCAKE said:


> Too many quotes for me to process since I'm not app-saavy!  But in summary--kudos to the user posting the Poshmark tips! That's a pretty awesome summary.  To the user that includes the website/blog promotion w/ the thank you notes: good idea! If it works it works and if it doesn't no harm either! And to planetbananas: I'm like a kid when I describe stuff so my opinions and word choices always rub ppl the wrong way too when I think I'm just being comical in my telling of the story/facts/events (whatever it may be). So I didn't think twice about anything you mentioned as peeves--I actually giggled! On the other hand I'm also always one of those ppl that crosses the line when I argue or think I'm funny when I'm not --sometimes I don't know where that line is until someone points it out to me so I'm not at all offended if I ever say something rude and you call me out, publicly or privately--I'll genuinely apologize (and a real apology for saying whatever I said and not a crap apology for "you feeling that way about what I said" or similar types of crap apologies) [emoji12]
> 
> And to everyone that gave me advice about my recent "pristine" purchase: getting a partial refund for the cobbler's quote so it's all good in the hood now! Thanks for the good advice!



Well said &#128522;&#128512; I'm glad you got that sorted out.  Those shoes are killer btw&#128096;&#128096;


----------



## Planet Bananas

I can't use the multi quote on my phone but to those who replied I appreciate it. I am willing to be wrong or over sensitive I think I just wanted the point to be made that the upset was not the card it was the other items in my box. If you guys think the discussion was thought-provoking that's great. Moving on...........


----------



## skislope15

Anyone not get an item that they paid for? I'm bought something last Sunday and they still haven't shipped it... I don't understand why they would list it and not ship it to get the money? I didn't offer I paid full price so frustrated


----------



## MahoganyQT

skislope15 said:


> Anyone not get an item that they paid for? I'm bought something last Sunday and they still haven't shipped it... I don't understand why they would list it and not ship it to get the money? I didn't offer I paid full price so frustrated




That has happened a couple of times to me. You can cancel the order once 7 days have passed.


----------



## PikaboICU

skislope15 said:


> Anyone not get an item that they paid for? I'm bought something last Sunday and they still haven't shipped it... I don't understand why they would list it and not ship it to get the money? I didn't offer I paid full price so frustrated



That's happening to me right now with Tradesy.
Seller confirmed and hasn't shipped.. It's been 12 days. 
Tradesy offered to cancel but I want the widget. 

I've not had it happen with Posh.. Yet...


----------



## skislope15

PikaboICU said:


> That's happening to me right now with Tradesy.
> 
> Seller confirmed and hasn't shipped.. It's been 12 days.
> 
> Tradesy offered to cancel but I want the widget.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had it happen with Posh.. Yet...




I know the top I got is sold out everywhere... I really don't want to cancel  she sold something else too and that seller is asking when she'll ship so I'm trying to believe that it's because of the holiday but I'm losing faith


----------



## PikaboICU

skislope15 said:


> I know the top I got is sold out everywhere... I really don't want to cancel  she sold something else too and that seller is asking when she'll ship so I'm trying to believe that it's because of the holiday but I'm losing faith




Well hang in there for a lil longer.. 
It could be the Holiday & all the after shopping etc...
I had a seller take 2 weeks to ship once, on Posh.
She was a college student & had to wait until she was home on a break- odd but ok.
I finally got the jeans and they were perfect- brand new for a great price.
They were worth the wait so hopefully your top will show up and be everything you're hoping for! 

**Fingers Crossed**


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Wrong thread


----------



## Planet Bananas

I have had it happened to me a couple of times. Sometimes people abandon their closets. The weirdest time was when someone accepted my offer and then never shipped or communicated. I just figured they ended up selling it on another site for more money. It is disappointing for sure.

Have you tried commenting under the item? If several days have passed and they haven't shipped, I usually politely ask underneath the item "can you please tell me when you are shipping?"  If I don't hear anything and it hasn't shipped within 2 days I will cancel. I understand you not wanting to, but it's better to get your money back and move on.


----------



## Arlene619

I just came across a dishonest posher. She has about four chanel bags in her closet, I'm not kidding you.. they were about 80%off of retail and a Coach bag. The listing for her coach bag has a paper with her posher id next to it. None of the other bags has that. I asked her to do the same with the Chanel bag and she blocked me!! Doesn't that sound suspicious to you? She also offers a "better deal" through pa y p al. Hmmmmm. I hope no one falls for it


----------



## skislope15

Planet Bananas said:


> I have had it happened to me a couple of times. Sometimes people abandon their closets. The weirdest time was when someone accepted my offer and then never shipped or communicated. I just figured they ended up selling it on another site for more money. It is disappointing for sure.
> 
> Have you tried commenting under the item? If several days have passed and they haven't shipped, I usually politely ask underneath the item "can you please tell me when you are shipping?"  If I don't hear anything and it hasn't shipped within 2 days I will cancel. I understand you not wanting to, but it's better to get your money back and move on.




Yeah I've written underneath it twice now. I got an email from poshmark today...
We contacted the seller of your Poshmark purchase xxxxxx and they confirmed that they plan to ship soon. We will email you with your tracking information once your item ships.....

Anyone know if this is a generic email or if they actually contact the seller?


----------



## Planet Bananas

I think its generic, I have gotten them before and the person has not shipped the item and I have also gotten them and the seller has shipped the item. My guess is they had some contact with the seller. If they haven't replied to your comment underneath the item I might consider canceling if you haven't heard anything after a couple of days.


----------



## tiffCAKE

skislope15 said:


> We contacted the seller of your Poshmark purchase xxxxxx and they confirmed that they plan to ship soon. We will email you with your tracking information once your item ships.....
> 
> Anyone know if this is a generic email or if they actually contact the seller?




I've received that version and did in fact receive my item after the delay. I've also had a similar version about the delay but they said that they were unsuccessful in getting a response from the seller and that I could cancel the order if I wanted.... Then listed the instructions how to do it. 

So I think it's generic but they have a "good" version and a "bad" version. I've always canceled when receiving the bad version so I'm not sure if the sellers would have followed through or not. The sellers have followed through on the good versions


----------



## miketaylor4ever

It's just a generic email. I got one yesterday as a seller because something sold on Wednesday but I had gone home for Thanksgiving break and was unable to ship until I got back to my apartment this morning.


----------



## mharri20

skislope15 said:


> Yeah I've written underneath it twice now. I got an email from poshmark today...
> We contacted the seller of your Poshmark purchase xxxxxx and they confirmed that they plan to ship soon. We will email you with your tracking information once your item ships.....
> 
> Anyone know if this is a generic email or if they actually contact the seller?



This is generic, but they will only say the seller plans to ship if they click a button. It shows up at a notification in the app and asks you if you are still planning on shipping, and you click yes or no. I've had people buy things while I'm on vacation and I've gotten that before.


----------



## PikaboICU

Arlene619 said:


> I just came across a dishonest posher. She has about four chanel bags in her closet, I'm not kidding you.. they were about 80%off of retail and a Coach bag. The listing for her coach bag has a paper with her posher id next to it. None of the other bags has that. I asked her to do the same with the Chanel bag and she blocked me!! Doesn't that sound suspicious to you? She also offers a "better deal" through pa y p al. Hmmmmm. I hope no one falls for it




Is this the same one you posted about back on Nov 11th?

Starting at post 1969 here?
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-132.html#post29432224

At first I thought this was a different Posh seller and was going to refer you to those posts but then I realized you were the OP back then.


----------



## Arlene619

PikaboICU said:


> Is this the same one you posted about back on Nov 11th?
> 
> Starting at post 1969 here?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-132.html#post29432224
> 
> At first I thought this was a different Posh seller and was going to refer you to those posts but then I realized you were the OP back then.



Im not sure if its the same person, the old ones' poshmark got shut down. Either they opened a new one or a different person. I'm not sure if it's a group operation , but they always offer a better deal if you go through paypal.


----------



## BeenBurned

Arlene619 said:


> Im not sure if its the same person, the old ones' poshmark got shut down. Either they opened a new one or a different person. I'm not sure if it's a group operation , but they always offer a better deal if you go through paypal.


Was this a previous ID? *bagspaconsignmentt*

Please post the ID. 

You might want to review this thread because I updated a few days ago when I learned that she's still posting and scamming.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-just-got-scammed-918823.html

Is this who you're talking about?
https://poshmark.com/closet/timelessvogue
and
https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss


----------



## Arlene619

BeenBurned said:


> Was this a previous ID? *bagspaconsignmentt*
> 
> Please post the ID.
> 
> You might want to review this thread because I updated a few days ago when I learned that she's still posting and scamming.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-just-got-scammed-918823.html
> 
> Is this who you're talking about?
> https://poshmark.com/closet/timelessvogue
> and
> https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss



Yes timelessvogue and asiancc!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Was this a previous ID? *bagspaconsignmentt*
> 
> Please post the ID.
> 
> You might want to review this thread because I updated a few days ago when I learned that she's still posting and scamming.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-just-got-scammed-918823.html
> 
> Is this who you're talking about?
> https://poshmark.com/closet/timelessvogue
> and
> https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss





Arlene619 said:


> Yes timelessvogue and asiancc!


She's also on ebay:
http://stores.ebay.com/Timeless-Vogue


----------



## Arlene619

BeenBurned said:


> She's also on ebay:
> http://stores.ebay.com/Timeless-Vogue



The timelessvogue you are talking about is a scammer. She named her closet that because the eBay user timelessvogue was contacted and she confirmed that she did not have a poshmark account, and she only sold her items on ebay. If you look for the scammer timelessvogue you won't find her on poshmark anymore.


----------



## Arlene619

This is referring to my previous post above


----------



## BeenBurned

Arlene619 said:


> This is referring to my previous post above


Ah, okay. 

Timelessvogue on Poshmark is a scammer who is using pictures and the ID of the ebay seller.

The legitimate seller on ebay is located in Australia.


----------



## Arlene619

BeenBurned said:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> Timelessvogue on Poshmark is a scammer who is using pictures and the ID of the ebay seller.
> 
> The legitimate seller on ebay is located in Australia.



Yes. I almost fell for it.. Let's just say I was dumb,she offered me a good deal through paypal but I had to think about it for a day and someone tagged me and told me. Just be careful &#128522;


----------



## jmj1021

kenzibray said:


> I'm obsessed with this app! I think it's still only for Apple users. But it's an awesome community and extremely safe. I had a scare with eBay earlier today and it's making me more grateful for this app.
> 
> They take care of all of the shipping which makes it extremely easy and its a flat $7. Only drawback for sellers is it takes a 20% commission but it's not too bad if you take into account how much more accessable the customer service and buyer/seller protection is.
> 
> If you use the code "HBAWP" you can get a $5 credit to shop with! It's all womens fashion and I've found some amazing steals on there


love the app, I use it on android, it is a great time waster when in the car or at work, but I wish there was a way to do price from low to high or high to low


----------



## jmj1021

posh offers the free authentication now which i think is worth paying more through them. Haven't used it yet though so I'm not sure how it works


----------



## BeenBurned

jmj1021 said:


> posh offers the free authentication now which i think is worth paying more through them. Haven't used it yet though so I'm not sure how it works


It depends on who does their authentications.


----------



## Planet Bananas

BeenBurned said:


> It depends on who does their authentications.


I would be very curious to hear experiences with their authenticators. There are several brands I know like the back of my hand and would be able to tell a fake in a minute but others not so much and there are some things that aren't technically fakes, yet still illegal like items that are made in the same factory as the original but sold out the back door in China. It's a real problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

Planet Bananas said:


> I would be very curious to hear experiences with their authenticators. There are several brands I know like the back of my hand and would be able to tell a fake in a minute but others not so much and *there are some things that aren't technically fakes, yet still illegal like items that are made in the same factory as the original but sold out the back door in China.* It's a real problem.


Re the red highlighted, please show me examples of that!

AFAIK, there's no such thing as not "technically fake." It's either authentic or fake; there's no in-between.


----------



## Planet Bananas

BeenBurned said:


> Re the red highlighted, please show me examples of that!
> 
> AFAIK, there's no such thing as not "technically fake." It's either authentic or fake; there's no in-between.


http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/interview-smuggler-chinese-clothing-876

Here is one article that references it but my knowledge is on a more personal level. I have friends who work with detectives to combat this practice as counterfeit goods are one of the main sources of terrorist funds. I have also personally known undercover detective who opened my eyes to a lot of different things. I understand this might not be the "proof" you're looking for but I can promise you that it exists and that even stuff you are buying on Amazon that is not clothes could be counterfeit. 

If you start googling you will see what I'm talking about you will also see a lot of articles that deny this practice because China does not want to be known for this. I cannot find the article right now because it was a  while ago but one of the biggest offenders of this was Ralph Lauren and Polo and Nike

Edited to add the technically fake term is because the item is made in the factory with the same materials as the legitimate items but is not sold at the same price it is sold underground


----------



## Phred

Planet Bananas said:


> http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/interview-smuggler-chinese-clothing-876
> 
> Here is one article that references it but my knowledge is on a more personal level. I have friends who work with detectives to combat this practice as counterfeit goods are one of the main sources of terrorist funds. I have also personally known undercover detective who opened my eyes to a lot of different things. I understand this might not be the "proof" you're looking for but I can promise you that it exists and that even stuff you are buying on Amazon that is not clothes could be counterfeit.
> 
> If you start googling you will see what I'm talking about you will also see a lot of articles that deny this practice because China does not want to be known for this. I cannot find the article right now because it was a  while ago but one of the biggest offenders of this was Ralph Lauren and Polo and Nike
> 
> Edited to add the technically fake term is because the item is made in the factory with the same materials as the legitimate items but is not sold at the same price it is sold underground



I think what you are trying to explain is 'third shift' or 'ghost shift' where goods are made with authentic raw materials. http://www.chinalawblog.com/2006/05/not_exactly_counterfeit_new_ba.html


----------



## Planet Bananas

Phred said:


> I think what you are trying to explain is 'third shift' or 'ghost shift' where goods are made with authentic raw materials. http://www.chinalawblog.com/2006/05/not_exactly_counterfeit_new_ba.html


Yes, that's exactly correct, thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Planet Bananas said:


> http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/interview-smuggler-chinese-clothing-876
> 
> Here is one article that references it but my knowledge is on a more personal level. I have friends who work with detectives to combat this practice as counterfeit goods are one of the main sources of terrorist funds. I have also personally known undercover detective who opened my eyes to a lot of different things. I understand this might not be the "proof" you're looking for but I can promise you that it exists and that even stuff you are buying on Amazon that is not clothes could be counterfeit.
> 
> If you start googling you will see what I'm talking about you will also see a lot of articles that deny this practice because China does not want to be known for this. I cannot find the article right now because it was a  while ago but one of the biggest offenders of this was Ralph Lauren and Polo and Nike
> 
> Edited to add the technically fake term is because the item is made in the factory with the same materials as the legitimate items but is not sold at the same price it is sold underground



i remember watching a documentary similar to this several years back. i *think* it was American Eagle that made like $75 t-shirts under their name and then allowed the same materials from their $75 tees to be used to make $5 items for sale as well in overseas markets. they would allow other companies/people to sell these $5 tees under a different name/brand, and even licensed the t-shirts to high-end brands. so, t-shirts selling for $5 in a Chinese gift shop were exactly the same as $75 designer tees. i think this is very common, really. almost every brand has a high-cost item and then items made just for factories/outlets/qvc/malls and etc. which end up being the real thing but not having the label or warranty. in many cases the 'secondary' item is actually made better than the primary one


----------



## Planet Bananas

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i remember watching a documentary similar to this several years back. i *think* it was American Eagle that made like $75 t-shirts under their name and then allowed the same materials from their $75 tees to be used to make $5 items for sale as well in overseas markets. they would allow other companies/people to sell these $5 tees under a different name/brand, and even licensed the t-shirts to high-end brands. so, t-shirts selling for $5 in a Chinese gift shop were exactly the same as $75 designer tees. i think this is very common, really. almost every brand has a high-cost item and then items made just for factories/outlets/qvc/malls and etc. which end up being the real thing but not having the label or warranty. in many cases the 'secondary' item is actually made better than the primary one


Yes there is this also, which is a little different than what I'm talking about. There's actually a list somewhere I will try to find it of makeup that is made by the same factory so for example Lancome and L'Oreal are essentially the same makeup just sold for different prices


----------



## Planet Bananas

I think we're getting pretty off topic here but here is a link

http://lifehacker.com/stop-wasting-money-buy-the-identical-cheaper-versions-1481925774


----------



## Adaniels729

Planet Bananas said:


> I would be very curious to hear experiences with their authenticators. There are several brands I know like the back of my hand and would be able to tell a fake in a minute but others not so much and there are some things that aren't technically fakes, yet still illegal like items that are made in the same factory as the original but sold out the back door in China. It's a real problem.




I bought a Chloe bag that passed poshmark authentication but authenticate4u said its a fake.


----------



## mharri20

Planet Bananas said:


> I would be very curious to hear experiences with their authenticators. There are several brands I know like the back of my hand and would be able to tell a fake in a minute but others not so much and there are some things that aren't technically fakes, yet still illegal like items that are made in the same factory as the original but sold out the back door in China. It's a real problem.




I do not trust Poshmark's authenticators, and I would always get a second opinion. Just recently I had a friend buy some Louboutins, and they looked real but had a weird stamp I had never seen before. She emailed posh asking to get their expertise as well as posted them on the Louboutin authentication thread on TPF. Posh said they were fake, TPF said they were real (and agreed with what we thought). 

I knew someone that bought a fake Chanel bag on posh and was major scammed...they ended up getting ahold of Poshmark and speaking to someone on the phone. The gal on the phone told her that they basically just agree with the fake claim if it's not obvious because they have no idea and "don't have time" to deal with complaints. The posh employee also told her that they don't have time to read emails and everything is basically automated. 

I've said it many times before, but I love posh because there are some great deals to be found, but they need to fix things BAD.


----------



## PikaboICU

mharri20 said:


> I do not trust Poshmark's authenticators, and I would always get a second opinion. Just recently I had a friend buy some Louboutins, and they looked real but had a weird stamp I had never seen before. She emailed posh asking to get their expertise as well as posted them on the Louboutin authentication thread on TPF. Posh said they were fake, TPF said they were real (and agreed with what we thought).
> 
> I knew someone that bought a fake Chanel bag on posh and was major scammed...they ended up getting ahold of Poshmark and speaking to someone on the phone. The gal on the phone told her that they basically just agree with the fake claim if it's not obvious because they have no idea and "don't have time" to deal with complaints. The posh employee also told her that they don't have time to read emails and everything is basically automated.
> 
> I've said it many times before, but I love posh because there are some great deals to be found, but they need to fix things BAD.



  Yes....

To add to the above, Posh had an advert for a party on their FB & emailed it out to members, the shoes they highlighted were FAKE!
A savvy TPF'er spotted it & messaged them, several of us posted on their FB page, they removed the fake shoes and everyone's comments along with them. 

Those types of mistakes don't build confidence in their authentication skills. :wondering


----------



## Planet Bananas

Wow great feedback..... Just solidifies my decision to never buy high end items on Poshmark. I love it for midrange like rebecca Minkoff, Marc by Marc Jacobs etc


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> Wow great feedback..... Just solidifies my decision to never buy high end items on Poshmark. I love it for midrange like rebecca Minkoff, Marc by Marc Jacobs etc



Awe.. I hate to see you discount them completely.
I would still buy a designer item from them (I'm eyeing a Balenciaga for later lol).
I just wouldn't trust their authentication service.

You can always ask the gals on the appropriate board here to take a look and/or use a paid service after you receive your item,
They would have to take it back & refund if a paid service deemed the item inauthentic. 
There's some great deals there- and on authentic merchandise. It's just the same as any other site Tradesy, Ebay and so on, we must do our due diligence as buyers and verify authenticity.


----------



## BeenBurned

Planet Bananas said:


> Yes there is this also, which is a little different than what I'm talking about. There's actually a list somewhere I will try to find it of makeup that is made by the same factory so for example Lancome and L'Oreal are essentially the same makeup just sold for different prices


This is similar (if not exact) to what happens with store brand vs. name brand food and health and beauty items. 

For example, Green Giant probably makes at least 50% of store brand canned corn and beans products. And the various supermarket chains put their names and labels on the packaging. Those store brand items aren't counterfeit Green Giant!

At CVS or Walgreens their store brand generic acetaminophen is probably made by Johnson & Johnson, the same company that makes Tylenol. 

And the same goes for store brand baby powder; it's practically the same as J&J baby powder but without the name brand label and without the name brand price. 

But these comparisons are completely different from a counterfeit product.


----------



## mharri20

PikaboICU said:


> Yes....
> 
> 
> 
> To add to the above, Posh had an advert for a party on their FB & emailed it out to members, the shoes they highlighted were FAKE!
> 
> A savvy TPF'er spotted it & messaged them, several of us posted on their FB page, they removed the fake shoes and everyone's comments along with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Those types of mistakes don't build confidence in their authentication skills. :wondering




Hehe, that was me. I couldn't believe they did that. I actually ended up getting an email from a Poshmark employee about it, saying thanks for pointing it out but next time to email them directly. 

I responded saying they should really pay attention to that and make sure they don't highlight replica products...the response I got made me laugh. I was told that "because the listing didn't say it was a replica, we had no way of knowing." HA! Aka they have no idea what they are doing when it comes to fakes. 

That's why I always comment on replica listings (only on shoes bc that's what I know) when they claim to be authentic, or when they don't say anything at all. People hate me for it, but honestly I don't care. It's more important to keep people from spending $500 on fake shoes, and reporting doesn't do anything!!



Planet Bananas said:


> Wow great feedback..... Just solidifies my decision to never buy high end items on Poshmark. I love it for midrange like rebecca Minkoff, Marc by Marc Jacobs etc




Buying high end is fine, but just get a second opinion before you accept. It's sad how they handle replicas because it turns so many people away  but I've gotten seriously good deals on high end shoes, so I can't stop lol!


----------



## PikaboICU

mharri20 said:


> Hehe, that was me. I couldn't believe they did that. I actually ended up getting an email from a Poshmark employee about it, saying thanks for pointing it out but next time to email them directly.
> 
> I responded saying they should really pay attention to that and make sure they don't highlight replica products...the response I got made me laugh. I was told that "because the listing didn't say it was a replica, we had no way of knowing." HA! Aka they have no idea what they are doing when it comes to fakes.
> 
> That's why I always comment on replica listings (only on shoes bc that's what I know) when they claim to be authentic, or when they don't say anything at all. People hate me for it, but honestly I don't care. It's more important to keep people from spending $500 on fake shoes, and reporting doesn't do anything!!




I thought it was but I couldn't recall for certain so I didn't want to _name_ names. 

I personally LOVE you for it- and I appreciate when anyone points out fakes!
To heck with them- if they don't like it, they shouldn't list fakes.


----------



## Planet Bananas

BeenBurned said:


> This is similar (if not exact) to what happens with store brand vs. name brand food and health and beauty items.
> 
> For example, Green Giant probably makes at least 50% of store brand canned corn and beans products. And the various supermarket chains put their names and labels on the packaging. Those store brand items aren't counterfeit Green Giant!
> 
> At CVS or Walgreens their store brand generic acetaminophen is probably made by Johnson & Johnson, the same company that makes Tylenol.
> 
> And the same goes for store brand baby powder; it's practically the same as J&J baby powder but without the name brand label and without the name brand price.
> 
> But these comparisons are completely different from a counterfeit product.


Yes very different, an example of what I was talking about was posted above.


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> Awe.. I hate to see you discount them completely.
> I would still buy a designer item from them (I'm eyeing a Balenciaga for later lol).
> I just wouldn't trust their authentication service.
> 
> You can always ask the gals on the appropriate board here to take a look and/or use a paid service after you receive your item,
> They would have to take it back & refund if a paid service deemed the item inauthentic.
> There's some great deals there- and on authentic merchandise. It's just the same as any other site Tradesy, Ebay and so on, we must do our due diligence as buyers and verify authenticity.


Well, to be honest, there really aren't a lot of high end things I like, especially if many people are wearing them...... I do have 2 pairs of loubs but only because I fell in love with the design but I don't like the ubiquitous red bottom, or a logo covered bag..... I like them on other people, but don't feel like they fit my personality. I like unique pieces and might consider it if the price /piece was right. But no, I wouldn't trust the authentication services.


----------



## mharri20

PikaboICU said:


> I thought it was but I couldn't recall for certain so I didn't want to _name_ names.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally LOVE you for it- and I appreciate when anyone points out fakes!
> 
> To heck with them- if they don't like it, they shouldn't list fakes.




Wish all people thought like you! I agree, and kind of find it crazy when people say I'm the bad person when they are the ones performing an illegal activity. But, to each their own I guess.


----------



## Channah

Anyone else having an issue with sellers never shipping? This has happened to me 3 times now in less than 2 months. I buy the item and never hear a peep from the seller. I guess the seller long gave up on Poshmark. 
Something has to change. I feel as if purchasing is a gamble.


----------



## Planet Bananas

Channah said:


> Anyone else having an issue with sellers never shipping? This has happened to me 3 times now in less than 2 months. I buy the item and never hear a peep from the seller. I guess the seller long gave up on Poshmark.
> Something has to change. I feel as if purchasing is a gamble.


YES! 

It's actually happening to me right now..... I offered an amount, it was countered and then the price of the item was lowered to my counter offer. I need the dress for a cocktail party so I went ahead and purchased...... 4 days and not a peep.... I even posted politely today to please let me know when it will ship. Makes me crazy...... When I sell something I trip over my feet getting to the post office..... I would say this is the 5th time this year this has happened. Very frustrating but people do abandon their closets


----------



## Channah

Planet Bananas said:


> YES!
> 
> It's actually happening to me right now..... I offered an amount, it was countered and then the price of the item was lowered to my counter offer. I need the dress for a cocktail party so I went ahead and purchased...... 4 days and not a peep.... I even posted politely today to please let me know when it will ship. Makes me crazy...... When I sell something I trip over my feet getting to the post office..... I would say this is the 5th time this year this has happened. Very frustrating but people do abandon their closets



wow I'm surprised this happened after a counteroffer. Well, it means the seller actually was still active recently at least. 

ugh, i dont have this issue with Ebay. I'm so turned off with Poshmark for this.


----------



## Planet Bananas

Channah said:


> wow I'm surprised this happened after a counteroffer. Well, it means the seller actually was still active recently at least.
> 
> ugh, i dont have this issue with Ebay. I'm so turned off with Poshmark for this.


It's actually not the first time..... If I had to guess, they sold it for more $ on another site and forgot to delete it and don't want to post that they did that..... 

There are a lot of good sellers, I agree this is frustrating but I still think it's better than eBay....


----------



## MissMarion

Anyone having trouble installing the latest iPad update? My app is hung up and I can't even delete it to reinstall.


----------



## PikaboICU

MissMarion said:


> Anyone having trouble installing the latest iPad update? My app is hung up and I can't even delete it to reinstall.




If you're still having trouble; try restarting your iPad or shut it down & reboot and try again. 
That will fix most issues, unless there's a problem with their update.


----------



## MissMarion

PikaboICU said:


> If you're still having trouble; try restarting your iPad or shut it down & reboot and try again.
> 
> That will fix most issues, unless there's a problem with their update.




I ended up installing iOS 9.2 and now it's fine.


----------



## Channah

No reply nor shipment from the seller and yet this person is clearly active because she just changed her default pic. No idea why they have not replied nor shipped.
if she no longer has the item what is so hard about saying so?


----------



## Channah

does anyone know why some people have items listed but they say that item is not for sale? then why is it listed? are people not allowed to delete items on poshmark?


----------



## Planet Bananas

Channah said:


> does anyone know why some people have items listed but they say that item is not for sale? then why is it listed? are people not allowed to delete items on poshmark?


Sometimes the item is on hold for someone else. I have one item in my closet that I have a not for sale on because I can't decide if I want to keep it or not. I'm not quite ready to delete it although I probably should.


----------



## Planet Bananas

Channah said:


> No reply nor shipment from the seller and yet this person is clearly active because she just changed her default pic. No idea why they have not replied nor shipped.
> if she no longer has the item what is so hard about saying so?


that is very irritating. If I do have to cancel an item I make sure I put in big capital letters on the item that I ordered and paid for the item but it was never shipped so that someone else doesn't order it either. I hope your seller and decides to ship your item.


----------



## PikaboICU

Channah said:


> does anyone know why some people have items listed but they say that item is not for sale? then why is it listed? are people not allowed to delete items on poshmark?



As Planet Banana's posted sometimes it's on hold, sometimes they've sold it via PP or another venue. You'll often see a listing for huge amounts $500. for jeans etc... that are being held. 
I've seen posts for extra photos that are "not for sale"  and sometimes a seller will change their mind but leave the listing up.

Lastly, Posh is a favorite of teens & younger adult ladies that often post things in their closet just to share with friends & other Poshers. I've seen many collections of jeans, shoes etc... posted to share that were not for sale.


----------



## KPCoppola

Does anyone know who selects brands for the "parties"? I feel like it's always the same brands over and over... And if you aren't selling forever21, American eagle or Jcrew OR Chanel, Louboutin, and LV... You are left out.
Why not contemporary brands like Vince, Theory, Ella Moss or Splendid?
Or even popular denim like J brand, 7fAM or AG?? Or Inhabit or James Perse?

Am I missing something?


----------



## skislope15

Channah said:


> No reply nor shipment from the seller and yet this person is clearly active because she just changed her default pic. No idea why they have not replied nor shipped.
> if she no longer has the item what is so hard about saying so?




My item took 18 days to get. The seller even told me she shipped and when I asked for the tracking a few days later it showed that it wasn't dropped until 4 days after she said she shipped it


----------



## torochip

I have a question hopefully someone can help me. I see a lot of sellers selling shopping bags and boxes. I can see how they can ship the boxes (w bigger boxes?) but not sure for shopping bags. How are you shipping shopping bags? My bags are normally big and long and it's not easy finding a box to ship it in. If you ship it in an envelop then it is risked getting folded. I'd love to sell my shopping bags too but don't want to send something that I can't guarantee will arrive in the condition I sent it. TIA for any tips!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Channah said:


> does anyone know why some people have items listed but they say that item is not for sale? then why is it listed? are people not allowed to delete items on poshmark?




Sometimes there's some dialog back and forth on the listing that the seller may keep so that buyers can see their customer service record. I had to make 3 add'l listings for a pair of loubs that I sold so that I could make sure the buyer saw every possible thing before she purchased. They were expensive and she was buying for her wedding so I wanted to be absolutely sure she loved them and didn't regret them at all. I kept them up afterward so that when I post more expensive items later buyers can see that when I sell expensive items I go the extra mile to make sure they'll be happy with them and won't receive nasty surprises (especially since I usually only sell cheap items... I'm not as attached to the cheap stuff and I'm not as concerned getting scammed by a buyer)

I also have some photos of the "hoard" in case somebody is looking for a particular pair I have and is willing to make an offer that would motivate me to to sell some that I don't have an actual listing for yet (it's just screen shots of the album that I use to search/find what pair I want to wear)

I've also used some of my "not for sale" listings to chitchat since there's no messaging. If I see someone interested in a fake pair in someone's closet, I'll tag the potential buyer in one of my own listings that isn't for sale (or one of theirs) to give them the heads up because if I coment on the actual listing, the seller might delete it and relist and block.


----------



## MissMarion

KPCoppola said:


> Does anyone know who selects brands for the "parties"? I feel like it's always the same brands over and over... And if you aren't selling forever21, American eagle or Jcrew OR Chanel, Louboutin, and LV... You are left out.
> Why not contemporary brands like Vince, Theory, Ella Moss or Splendid?
> Or even popular denim like J brand, 7fAM or AG?? Or Inhabit or James Perse?
> 
> Am I missing something?




IKR?  It's the same brands repeating once a week.  Lately Ugg seems to be every 3 days. I have one NWT item from Ugg but I would feel like a jerk sharing it that often.


----------



## PikaboICU

tiffCAKE said:


> Sometimes there's some dialog back and forth on the listing that the seller may keep so that buyers can see their customer service record. I had to make 3 add'l listings for a pair of loubs that I sold so that I could make sure the buyer saw every possible thing before she purchased. They were expensive and she was buying for her wedding so I wanted to be absolutely sure she loved them and didn't regret them at all. I kept them up afterward so that when I post more expensive items later buyers can see that when I sell expensive items I go the extra mile to make sure they'll be happy with them and won't receive nasty surprises (especially since I usually only sell cheap items... I'm not as attached to the cheap stuff and I'm not as concerned getting scammed by a buyer)
> 
> I also have some photos of the "hoard" in case somebody is looking for a particular pair I have and is willing to make an offer that would motivate me to to sell some that I don't have an actual listing for yet (it's just screen shots of the album that I use to search/find what pair I want to wear)
> *
> I've also used some of my "not for sale" listings to chitchat since there's no messaging. If I see someone interested in a fake pair in someone's closet, I'll tag the potential buyer in one of my own listings that isn't for sale (or one of theirs) to give them the heads up because if I coment on the actual listing, the seller might delete it and relist and block*.




BRILLIANT!


----------



## connielife

thought I'd add my personal experience here, Poshmark offers great buyer protection but not so much for the sellers.  I once sold a designer bag in perfect condition, it comes brand new with the original tags, packaging, wraps and all, I have never opened it or used it at all.  But when the buyer received it she filed a claim that it had a strong cigar smell, which is impossible since like I said it's never been opened.  I even showed the pictures I took before I sent the package to Poshmark to show them the condition the bag was in, 1) my house is smoke free, 2) the bags was completely wrapped I don't think ANY smell could have penetrated the packaging.  However, poshmark still sided with the buyer and approved her return request.  My guess is that the customer had buyer's remorse which I understand, but I don't like that they can just lie to get around.


----------



## Planet Bananas

KPCoppola said:


> Does anyone know who selects brands for the "parties"? I feel like it's always the same brands over and over... And if you aren't selling forever21, American eagle or Jcrew OR Chanel, Louboutin, and LV... You are left out.
> Why not contemporary brands like Vince, Theory, Ella Moss or Splendid?
> Or even popular denim like J brand, 7fAM or AG?? Or Inhabit or James Perse?
> 
> Am I missing something?


I know exactly what you mean. The one thing that I do like is there are brands that I really love but they're not popular and people also don't seem to know how to price them because they don't sell. I have gotten some unbelievable bargains, like $250 dresses in mint condition for $20, in some cases $15.

There are definitely a set of popular brands that sell over and over again and I think it has to do with the younger demographic.


----------



## tiffCAKE

> There are definitely a set of popular brands that sell over and over again and I think it has to do with the younger demographic.




You hit the nail on the head!!! An old navy hoodie discounted $5 will sell every day but a high ticket item discounted $500 only gets lots of "trade hun" and offers of $50 [emoji38]

I came across a closet I've been reporting daily (we are up to day 27 now and still nothing) that includes: rice cooker, candles, partially used Avon, Selena cd's, some DVD's, men's golf shirts, some handles you use in the shower for sex (didn't even know those were a thing), vibrators, Xmas crafts, and the best one--a jig saw missing one of the four included blades!!  I'm not even joking!!

So I'll add in with the younger crowd, some folks with just no idea what posh is for (and posh doesn't care enough to do anything about it)


----------



## tiffCAKE

Oh, I forgot to mention that the rice cooker and shower sex handles and used Avon and candles have sold... But if you're looking for a black & decker jigsaw for $25 I found the listing for you! [emoji38]


----------



## Planet Bananas

tiffCAKE said:


> You hit the nail on the head!!! An old navy hoodie discounted $5 will sell every day but a high ticket item discounted $500 only gets lots of "trade hun" and offers of $50 [emoji38]
> 
> I came across a closet I've been reporting daily (we are up to day 27 now and still nothing) that includes: rice cooker, candles, partially used Avon, Selena cd's, some DVD's, men's golf shirts, some handles you use in the shower for sex (didn't even know those were a thing), vibrators, Xmas crafts, and the best one--a jig saw missing one of the four included blades!!  I'm not even joking!!
> 
> So I'll add in with the younger crowd, some folks with just no idea what posh is for (and posh doesn't care enough to do anything about it)


Boy you sure got that right! I won't even bother selling my more expensive things..... I think that those are better off on tradesy. The closets I report are the ones where I'm looking for an Anthropologie dress and I see something that is clearly not anthropologie as I know it backwards and forwards and of course I click on the item and it says just posted here for exposure. For some reason that gets me like none other and I just report and report and report but they never do anything..... 

What has started to really get me is people must be accepting these low ball offers because I get them so often on the 3 high end items I still have up. If I'm selling $1,200 shoes for $350 that's a pretty good discount. I would even be willing to go to 300 just to get rid of them but I get offers of $75 hun or trade for some grody item. I just want to bring back that word grody lol

I forgot to add I can't believe they're selling shower head attachments and vibrators! I am glad I haven't seen that I am flabbergasted lol


----------



## Planet Bananas

tiffCAKE said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the rice cooker and shower sex handles and used Avon and candles have sold... But if you're looking for a black & decker jigsaw for $25 I found the listing for you! [emoji38]


OMG and they've sold! What is this world coming to lol


----------



## MissMarion

Did anyone see the closet with all the pasties?  I think that's the right word for those tassel nipple things. And I have seen horse tack as well.


----------



## tiffCAKE

MissMarion said:


> Did anyone see the closet with all the pasties?  I think that's the right word for those tassel nipple things. And I have seen horse tack as well.




You made my day... I searched for "bridle" in "other" category and indeed found lots of riding equipment!!! That beats a black and decker jigsaw!


----------



## MissMarion

tiffCAKE said:


> You made my day... I searched for "bridle" in "other" category and indeed found lots of riding equipment!!! That beats a black and decker jigsaw!




Heh, I'm sure there are also some "bridle" gowns ... maybe even with sequence!


----------



## KPCoppola

So to find "our" demographic&#8230;.people that see the value in some of the better brands&#8230;is there anywhere you ladies recommend that is similar to poshmark? I have sold a few things in the past year&#8230;but only low priced items (very used burberry, etc)  and one Gucci bag that went for a steal. I am on ebay too but wondering about other options.


----------



## Planet Bananas

KPCoppola said:


> So to find "our" demographic.people that see the value in some of the better brandsis there anywhere you ladies recommend that is similar to poshmark? I have sold a few things in the past yearbut only low priced items (very used burberry, etc)  and one Gucci bag that went for a steal. I am on ebay too but wondering about other options.


My friend who sells high and items and brands like Celine, Burberry etc has had good luck on Tradesy for those types of items.


----------



## mharri20

KPCoppola said:


> So to find "our" demographic.people that see the value in some of the better brandsis there anywhere you ladies recommend that is similar to poshmark? I have sold a few things in the past yearbut only low priced items (very used burberry, etc)  and one Gucci bag that went for a steal. I am on ebay too but wondering about other options.



For some of my higher-end items, I use Lollipuff. They only accept 15 or so brands right now, so you can't use them for everything, but it's the site I trust more than any other resale website. They pre-authenticate the items, and they are very good at what they do. I've sold a few things there and have had great experiences. They only take 8% too, which is really good compared to Posh.


----------



## tiffCAKE

mharri20 said:


> For some of my higher-end items, I use Lollipuff. They only accept 15 or so brands right now, so you can't use them for everything, but it's the site I trust more than any other resale website. They pre-authenticate the items, and they are very good at what they do. I've sold a few things there and have had great experiences. They only take 8% too, which is really good compared to Posh.




Great question and great tips! I'm gonna check out lollipuff and Tradesy... I have lots of shizzle to sell to make room and I've been dragging my feet to get it listed on poshmark... Have only been selling the cheap stuff. And I fear I'm too lazy for eBay Bc I can't stand the post office.


----------



## tiffCAKE

MissMarion said:


> Heh, I'm sure there are also some "bridle" gowns ... maybe even with sequence!




Niiiiiiiice one!


----------



## piosavsfan

This is a bag I got from Poshmark today that supposedly has no wear. Seriously? Why do people think that a buyer would be okay with this?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I didn't know you used Lollipuff - do you think they're better than ebay?



mharri20 said:


> For some of my higher-end items, I use Lollipuff. They only accept 15 or so brands right now, so you can't use them for everything, but it's the site I trust more than any other resale website. They pre-authenticate the items, and they are very good at what they do. I've sold a few things there and have had great experiences. They only take 8% too, which is really good compared to Posh.


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I didn't know you used Lollipuff - do you think they're better than ebay?




Honestly, it just depends. I trust them more than ebay, so I tend to try to list there first. However, things can take a long time to sell because the site isn't very well-known yet. If I can sell it on Lollipuff, I always try because the buyers are more serious and you don't get all the scammers like you do on ebay. It's nice that they only take 8% too which helps. I just wish the audience was bigger so that more things sold (everyone, tell your friends to shop there, haha!!).


----------



## piosavsfan

Poshmark just offered me $50 in Posh credit to keep the item. No thank you! They better let me return.


----------



## Planet Bananas

piosavsfan said:


> Poshmark just offered me $50 in Posh credit to keep the item. No thank you! They better let me return.


OMG not only is that ridiculous but it is supporting a faulty description. I would like to think that they would be upset or at least want to rectify the fact that someone is misrepresenting an item. What a stupid solution, I see them doing more and more things that just don't make sense to me. A $50 credit???? No ma'am....


----------



## piosavsfan

Planet Bananas said:


> OMG not only is that ridiculous but it is supporting a faulty description. I would like to think that they would be upset or at least want to rectify the fact that someone is misrepresenting an item. What a stupid solution, I see them doing more and more things that just don't make sense to me. A $50 credit???? No ma'am....


 It makes me angry. And now I'm nervous that they won't allow me to return.


----------



## Planet Bananas

piosavsfan said:


> It makes me angry. And now I'm nervous that they won't allow me to return.


I would be upset and nervous too...... Keep us posted.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

This was my second purchase from Poshmark...Returned a counterfeit to seller on Nov. 24, 2015.
USPS never updated shipping status to delivered but I was told on the phone by postal worker that it was delivered to the receiver`s p.o. box but must not have been scanned so online delivery status was never updated and so I`ve never received a refund.  Over a month now and no refund, no response from emails to customer support except generic computer generated ones.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

piosavsfan said:


> Poshmark just offered me $50 in Posh credit to keep the item. No thank you! They better let me return.



If you have to, email Janet Park at Poshmark.


----------



## gnourtmat

Those posh parties are a joke. I don't know how they pick their hosts but lately the hosts have been new users with no "love notes" and hardly any sold items. 

I complained to posh about how hosts keep sharing their own listings and/or other hosts listings. One host didn't share anything during a party and kept adding new listings to their closet during the party and sharing as host picks. Lol such a joke. 

This was the response I got:



> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your email and we apologize for this experience. At this time, we will go ahead and look into this and take appropriate action. We ask that you please do not engage in any conversations with this user as this may cause more complications!
> 
> Thanks for your patience!
> Best,
> Natasha


----------



## tiffCAKE

Saturday afternoon before last someone bought 4 pairs of cheap shoes from me--3 active listings and she wanted a chevron Kirkwood pair I just got but there was no way she was looking to pay more than $100 for a pair of shoes and there was no way I was gonna let those go for that! So I suggested another similar but very cheap pair I didn't have listed yet that I was willing to part with now that I had the kirkwood pair to replace it. She loved them and I discount bundles so she got all 4 pairs for $75 (2 pairs I never wore and 2 I only wore less than a handful of times all together for both). The problem was that when I packed them up, the box weighed 7lbs exceeding the label's restrictions. I found out when I dropped it off to ship it--I had to pay $30 out of pocket to get a new 2-day label for it replacing the shipping label she paid for with her purchase. I contacted posh how I should proceed in the future bc I basically sold 4 pairs of shoes and made $30 after their feed and shipping and her shipping fee was wasted. The shoes made it from Vegas to Oklahoma by Monday at 9am pacific time bc she released the funds right away and was really happy but I didn't hear anything back from posh until last Friday. They suggested that I bundle into two transactions in the future (2 pairs per bundle) and discount the second bundle to compensate the buyer for the second shipping charge. Then pack as two shipments and use both labels.  And they didn't refund her the shipping charge she paid for but wasn't used. 

Since then a poshmark pro told me that I can upgrade the shipping label (at my expense) through posh and it's much heaped than the $30 I had to spend. But that still stinks because I'd have to drive it to bodega, find out its overweight, drive home, upgrade label and print it, and drive it back.  As much of a nuisance that is, I'm pretty bitter that poshmark support didn't even mention that I could  upgrade labels through them. Under posh's suggestion, my nuisance of finding out a bundle is overweight is worsened by having to cancel order, beg buyer to repurchase as two separate orders, unpack and repack everything into two boxes and replace with the two new labels. Wtf poshmark support?! I'm glad I had a poshmark pro to offer me a better suggestion!

And I'm still bitter I just sold 4 pairs of shoes for $30...


----------



## selnee

tiffCAKE said:


> Saturday afternoon before last someone bought 4 pairs of cheap shoes from me--3 active listings and she wanted a chevron Kirkwood pair I just got but there was no way she was looking to pay more than $100 for a pair of shoes and there was no way I was gonna let those go for that! So I suggested another similar but very cheap pair I didn't have listed yet that I was willing to part with now that I had the kirkwood pair to replace it. She loved them and I discount bundles so she got all 4 pairs for $75 (2 pairs I never wore and 2 I only wore less than a handful of times all together for both). The problem was that when I packed them up, the box weighed 7lbs exceeding the label's restrictions. I found out when I dropped it off to ship it--I had to pay $30 out of pocket to get a new 2-day label for it replacing the shipping label she paid for with her purchase. I contacted posh how I should proceed in the future bc I basically sold 4 pairs of shoes and made $30 after their feed and shipping and her shipping fee was wasted. The shoes made it from Vegas to Oklahoma by Monday at 9am pacific time bc she released the funds right away and was really happy but I didn't hear anything back from posh until last Friday. They suggested that I bundle into two transactions in the future (2 pairs per bundle) and discount the second bundle to compensate the buyer for the second shipping charge. Then pack as two shipments and use both labels.  And they didn't refund her the shipping charge she paid for but wasn't used.
> 
> Since then a poshmark pro told me that I can upgrade the shipping label (at my expense) through posh and it's much heaped than the $30 I had to spend. But that still stinks because I'd have to drive it to bodega, find out its overweight, drive home, upgrade label and print it, and drive it back.  As much of a nuisance that is, I'm pretty bitter that poshmark support didn't even mention that I could  upgrade labels through them. Under posh's suggestion, my nuisance of finding out a bundle is overweight is worsened by having to cancel order, beg buyer to repurchase as two separate orders, unpack and repack everything into two boxes and replace with the two new labels. Wtf poshmark support?! I'm glad I had a poshmark pro to offer me a better suggestion!
> 
> And I'm still bitter I just sold 4 pairs of shoes for $30...


They do let you know that in the Postmark FAQS.


----------



## selnee

*poshmark Faqs I meant. Stupid phone lol.


----------



## tiffCAKE

selnee said:


> *poshmark Faqs I meant. Stupid phone lol.




I couldn't find it when I was frazzled that day but I did find it after my friend told me about it. It's super awesome that support took a week to get back to me and still couldn't come up with that handy tip and suggested a worse one   They should have refunded the buyer her shipping too since it wasn't used.

I also feel your pain--I have to correct autocorrect more than than it corrects me!


----------



## BomberGal

selnee said:


> They do let you know that in the Postmark FAQS.



Yeah, but its still a load of crock.

When a buyer bundles, it only charges shipping for one item. And you can't charge the buyer the difference, it comes out of your total.

I just had an additional $12 taken out of a total due to bundling... By weight, it could have been sent flatrate for cheaper, but Poshmark doesn't provide for that option. Just Priority by weight and you can't charge the buyer more than the set $4. 

Add that to the fact that Poshmark takes 20% and even if you price things reasonably Poshers generally still make offers 25-50% + off total... It gets ridiculous very fast.

Mercari is definitely better at the moment. Less haggling, less stupidity with shipping, less frustration in general and just as much traffic.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

After almost 2  months I finally got a refund for a counterfeit item I purchased. They never responded until I filed a complaint with their local BBB. I still like Poshmark, I just realize there are a lot of scammers on there and I'm more careful.


----------



## Arlene619

HandbagDiva354 said:


> After almost 2  months I finally got a refund for a counterfeit item I purchased. They never responded until I filed a complaint with their local BBB. I still like Poshmark, I just realize there are a lot of scammers on there and I'm more careful.



Oh my 2 months for a refund?! Well I'm glad that you got it, even though it took so long. I agree, there are so many scammers out there, they steal pics and present them as their own. One scammer was selling a boy bag for 2k, it was a nm caviar boy ghw. Ofcourse I wanted to see more pics and the receipt, the seller blocked me and updated the listing saying something like  "I'm selling the bag not the receipt! So don't ask too many questions, it's a good deal as it is." Wowww. Couldn't be more obvious that they're not legit. &#128544;


----------



## Arlene619

Poshers pls beware.  This person will have you text them and do the transaction off of posh, so you will not be protected!


----------



## selnee

Arlene619 said:


> Poshers pls beware.  This person will have you text them and do the transaction off of posh, so you will not be protected!


Don't know if it will help but I reported.


----------



## Arlene619

selnee said:


> Don't know if it will help but I reported.



Yes it does help. I did the same! I hope she doesn't scam anyone


----------



## PikaboICU

Arlene619 said:


> Poshers pls beware.  This person will have you text them and do the transaction off of posh, so you will not be protected!




That bag is listed under this seller too Jayla's Closet  @realdealbags

Or is that the same seller?


----------



## italianlolita

tiffCAKE said:


> You hit the nail on the head!!! An old navy hoodie discounted $5 will sell every day but a high ticket item discounted $500 only gets lots of "trade hun" and offers of $50 [emoji38]
> 
> I came across a closet I've been reporting daily (we are up to day 27 now and still nothing) that includes: rice cooker, candles, partially used Avon, Selena cd's, some DVD's, men's golf shirts, some handles you use in the shower for sex (didn't even know those were a thing), vibrators, Xmas crafts, and the best one--a jig saw missing one of the four included blades!!  I'm not even joking!!
> 
> So I'll add in with the younger crowd, some folks with just no idea what posh is for (and posh doesn't care enough to do anything about it)




I just had to comment about the "trade hun" lol I can't remember if I was trying to sell a Gucci or a Louis Vuitton, but this one girl wrote"trade hun". She had only one item in her closet and it was for a pair of filthy flip flops! She seriously wanted to trade a Gucci or LV for nasty flip flops that should have been thrown out!


----------



## Arlene619

PikaboICU said:


> That bag is listed under this seller too Jayla's Closet  @realdealbags
> 
> Or is that the same seller?



Woww. I just looked up realdealbags.. yup that was the same seller tavyrrenee, she always asks them to text that number.  She was probably exposed so she deleted all the listings and made a new accnt. It's crazy! I hope no one falls for it, some poshers went through Google wallet /paypal and never got an item. How sad is that, someone put so much trust in the seller to wire them 6k. I hate to say it but it wasnt a smart decision &#128563;


----------



## PikaboICU

Arlene619 said:


> Woww. I just looked up realdealbags.. yup that was the same seller tavyrrenee, she always asks them to text that number.  She was probably exposed so she deleted all the listings and made a new accnt. It's crazy! I hope no one falls for it, some poshers went through Google wallet /paypal and never got an item. How sad is that, someone put so much trust in the seller to wire them 6k. I hate to say it but it wasnt a smart decision &#128563;




Oh wow!!!  

Nice job outing her!  Sheesh, staying aware of scammers is becoming a full time job. Yikes! 

I wonder if that bag even really exists.. It's freaking gorgeous! I don't even consider Chanel (lovely but just not my style) but I would consider _that _bag.   It's a beauty.   Not from _that _seller of course... 

Anyway- Good job Arlene.


----------



## Arlene619

PikaboICU said:


> Oh wow!!!
> 
> Nice job outing her!  Sheesh, staying aware of scammers is becoming a full time job. Yikes!
> 
> I wonder if that bag even really exists.. It's freaking gorgeous! I don't even consider Chanel (lovely but just not my style) but I would consider _that _bag.   It's a beauty.   Not from _that _seller of course...
> 
> Anyway- Good job Arlene.



It was actually PikabolCU . But thanks anyway &#128522; exactly! You took the words right out of my mouth, I always tell my friends to ask for more pics of the bags, but sometimes the seller gets annoyed.. like they're doing you a favor by taking more pics... I mean come on! Is it too much to ask for better pics if you're about to drop a couple grand for a bag?! Lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Arlene619 said:


> Poshers pls beware.  This person will have you text them and do the transaction off of posh, so you will not be protected!





PikaboICU said:


> That bag is listed under this seller too Jayla's Closet  @realdealbags
> 
> Or is that the same seller?





Arlene619 said:


> Woww. I just looked up realdealbags.. yup that was the same seller tavyrrenee, she always asks them to text that number.  She was probably exposed so she deleted all the listings and made a new accnt. It's crazy! I hope no one falls for it, some poshers went through Google wallet /paypal and never got an item. How sad is that, someone put so much trust in the seller to wire them 6k. I hate to say it but it wasnt a smart decision &#65533;&#65533;





PikaboICU said:


> Oh wow!!!
> 
> Nice job outing her!  Sheesh, staying aware of scammers is becoming a full time job. Yikes!
> 
> I wonder if that bag even really exists.. It's freaking gorgeous! I don't even consider Chanel (lovely but just not my style) but I would consider _that _bag.   It's a beauty.   Not from _that _seller of course...
> 
> Anyway- Good job Arlene.


There's more: 

asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
This is a cache of a listing for Black Chanel Le Boy with the same phone number: 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4bc8e1c614221010b40+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...bdc6a583011ea001c5e+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


1. tavyrrenee - Tavy's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/tavyrrenee
2. jayla_jenniferr - Jayla's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/jayla_jenniferr
3. asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
4. chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss

She's also on Threadflip but I can't find any listings so I don't know the ID(s) she's using.

I just realized that this is the same scammer that was discussed earlier. I'll have to find the posts.

ETA: Here's one of the earlier posts. 

More IDs:
https://poshmark.com/closet/timelessvogue - asia chanel vertified 
https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss

*bagspaconsignmentt*


And this thread is about her too:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-just-got-scammed-918823.html

Notice the similarity in the IDs, closet names, etc.

Here are some of the images she's used. If you mouse over them, you can see which site she used them on:
https://www.google.com/search?q=tex...ved=0ahUKEwjLlpLLnaHKAhVJ8j4KHdrUBhA4HhCwBAg6


----------



## HandbagDiva354

italianlolita said:


> I just had to comment about the "trade hun" lol I can't remember if I was trying to sell a Gucci or a Louis Vuitton, but this one girl wrote"trade hun". *She had only one item in her closet and it was for a pair of filthy flip flops! She seriously wanted to trade a Gucci or LV for nasty flip flops that should have been thrown out*!



I know this is a serious issue but your comment has me in stiches.

 The nerve of some of those Poshers. I have authentic Gucci listed and I receive offers of $99 & $50. I just ignore them. If I see "trade hun" I won`t even respond. I also have a lot of people asking me to purchase on &#9807;&#65039;ercari instead of Poshmark. They can get a better scam on there.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I just read where a lot of sellers are receiving "not as described" cases against authentic items and when the buyers return them it`s not the authentic item that was mailed. They said Poshmark won`t do anything in a claim because they say it`s "Word against word".
I`m removing all my items from Poshmark and just selling them on Ebay. I`m tired of being scammed.


----------



## Planet Bananas

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I just read where a lot of sellers are receiving "not as described" cases against authentic items and when the buyers return them it`s not the authentic item that was mailed. They said Poshmark won`t do anything in a claim because they say it`s "Word against word".
> I`m removing all my items from Poshmark and just selling them on Ebay. I`m tired of being scammed.


They are eventually going to have to do something,  between this,  issues in above posts and the failure of the retail program (it is my opinion that it will fail) they will eventually be what eBay is...... That's actually a tried & true old eBay scam, to return a different item, or one that is damaged. 

I have been on Threadflip, Mercari & Tradesy lately and been  very impressed with particularly Threadflip. They have a feature where if you've "liked" something, the seller can email you a lower offer & twice now that's worked out nicely. Poshmark has similar tools, but not that and I think there will soon be alot more competition in this space. 

As a buyer, I've gotten some mind blowing deals and I think it's only going to grow as people set their own market for clothing they have been sitting on for years. Poshmark has to do better at addressing these scams or they will soon become yesterday's news..... Especially now, things happen so fast, if people feel better somewhere else, they will leave. As it is, the Poshmark of today is almost unrecognizable from a year ago. Just my. 02....(and I like Poshmark!)


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> There's more:
> 
> asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
> This is a cache of a listing for Black Chanel Le Boy with the same phone number:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4bc8e1c614221010b40+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...bdc6a583011ea001c5e+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> 
> 1. tavyrrenee - Tavy's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/tavyrrenee
> 2. jayla_jenniferr - Jayla's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/jayla_jenniferr
> 3. asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
> 4. chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss
> 
> She's also on Threadflip but I can't find any listings so I don't know the ID(s) she's using.
> 
> I just realized that this is the same scammer that was discussed earlier. I'll have to find the posts.
> 
> ETA: Here's one of the earlier posts.
> 
> More IDs:
> https://poshmark.com/closet/timelessvogue - asia chanel vertified
> https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss
> 
> *bagspaconsignmentt*
> 
> 
> And this thread is about her too:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-just-got-scammed-918823.html
> 
> Notice the similarity in the IDs, closet names, etc.
> 
> Here are some of the images she's used. If you mouse over them, you can see which site she used them on:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tex...ved=0ahUKEwjLlpLLnaHKAhVJ8j4KHdrUBhA4HhCwBAg6







HOLY MOLY!
That is one busy scammer! This must be her full time job. 
I can't believe anyone has that much energy & determination. It almost causes me to believe there's more than one person operating that scam- like a group of them all working together. 

NICE JOB BeenBurned! It's astounding when you see it all compiled like that!
The question now is: What the heck can we do to try to put a stop to this? Is there anything? Her victims can obviously take certain actions but what about the rest of us? 

Any ideas?


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> They are eventually going to have to do something,  between this,  issues in above posts and the failure of the retail program (it is my opinion that it will fail) they will eventually be what eBay is...... That's actually a tried & true old eBay scam, to return a different item, or one that is damaged.
> 
> I have been on Threadflip, Mercari & Tradesy lately and been  very impressed with particularly Threadflip. They have a feature where if you've "liked" something, the seller can email you a lower offer & twice now that's worked out nicely. Poshmark has similar tools, but not that and I think there will soon be alot more competition in this space.
> 
> As a buyer, I've gotten some mind blowing deals and I think it's only going to grow as people set their own market for clothing they have been sitting on for years. Poshmark has to do better at addressing these scams or they will soon become yesterday's news..... Especially now, things happen so fast, if people feel better somewhere else, they will leave. As it is, the Poshmark of today is almost unrecognizable from a year ago. Just my. 02....(and I like Poshmark!)





I agree with just about all of that.

The only way I can see for these sites (including eBay) to stop the scamming (returning the wrong item, an empty box etc) and sellers shipping out an item different from what was listed is to offer a third party middleman service.
Basically when an item is sold it's shipped to the service for inspection and then onto the buyer. Same thing in reverse for returns. There would have to be a fee- I don't believe it would be cost effective for low price purchases but for anything over $200 or so it would be worth it. 
 A type of purchase inspection insurance. If it's done through a 3rd party with no vested interest, I believe it would work. It could be done for a small fee- offering no authenticity inspection but just the assurance of "what you see is what you get" and "what you sent is what's returned." 
Heck maybe I should set it up and start offering the service.


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> I agree with just about all of that.
> 
> The only way I can see for these sites (including eBay) to stop the scamming (returning the wrong item, an empty box etc) and sellers shipping out an item different from what was listed is to offer a third party middleman service.
> Basically when an item is sold it's shipped to the service for inspection and then onto the buyer. Same thing in reverse for returns. There would have to be a fee- I don't believe it would be cost effective for low price purchases but for anything over $200 or so it would be worth it.
> A type of purchase inspection insurance. If it's done through a 3rd party with no vested interest, I believe it would work. It could be done for a small fee- offering no authenticity inspection but just the assurance of "what you see is what you get" and "what you sent is what's returned."
> Heck maybe I should set it up and start offering the service. [emoji23]


Empires have been started on less lol. As we've already gathered you and I are about the same age and between the brands that I know and the brands that you know we could probably offer fabulous service! In all seriousness I think something like that is going to have to happen for any legitimacy to enter this market space. Its just gotten too big, from the early days of ebay to all of the apps that are out now.


----------



## Arlene619

BeenBurned said:


> There's more:
> 
> asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
> This is a cache of a listing for Black Chanel Le Boy with the same phone number:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4bc8e1c614221010b40+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...bdc6a583011ea001c5e+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> 
> 1. tavyrrenee - Tavy's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/tavyrrenee
> 2. jayla_jenniferr - Jayla's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/jayla_jenniferr
> 3. asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
> 4. chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss
> 
> She's also on Threadflip but I can't find any listings so I don't know the ID(s) she's using.
> 
> I just realized that this is the same scammer that was discussed earlier. I'll have to find the posts.
> 
> ETA: Here's one of the earlier posts.
> 
> More IDs:
> https://poshmark.com/closet/timelessvogue - asia chanel vertified
> https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss
> 
> *bagspaconsignmentt*
> 
> 
> And this thread is about her too:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-just-got-scammed-918823.html
> 
> Notice the similarity in the IDs, closet names, etc.
> 
> Here are some of the images she's used. If you mouse over them, you can see which site she used them on:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tex...ved=0ahUKEwjLlpLLnaHKAhVJ8j4KHdrUBhA4HhCwBAg6



Thanks for the info! Yup those are the scammers that I know of. It's funny because I've been blocked from all of their closets.  Another one is beautifulkelsey. It's a Neverending battle with these scammers&#128544;


----------



## BomberGal

italianlolita said:


> I just had to comment about the "trade hun" lol I can't remember if I was trying to sell a Gucci or a Louis Vuitton, but this one girl wrote"trade hun". She had only one item in her closet and it was for a pair of filthy flip flops! She seriously wanted to trade a Gucci or LV for nasty flip flops that should have been thrown out!



At least she has listings. lol I keep getting trade requests from poshers with no listings at all. While I'm not entirely opposed to trading most of the items I listed, I'm not quite sure I want to even bother asking what they might have available.


----------



## MissMarion

Did you hear? Threadflip is shutting down as of Thursday the 14th. I have a closet there so I received a notification


----------



## Planet Bananas

MissMarion said:


> Did you hear? Threadflip is shutting down as of Thursday the 14th. I have a closet there so I received a notification


No! I am shocked, I think I posted above how much more I was starting to like it then Poshmark. I am going to do some looking up and see what I can find out. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> No! I am shocked, I think I posted above how much more I was starting to like it then Poshmark. I am going to do some looking up and see what I can find out. Thanks for posting this.




I've seen this mentioned in several places so I posted the info in it's own thread, here on the eBay forum,  with the email & info cdtracing shared elsewhere on the board.


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> I've seen this mentioned in several places so I posted the info in it's own thread, here on the eBay forum,  with the email & info cdtracing shared elsewhere on the board.


I will check out the thread, thank you


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> I will check out the thread, thank you



No problem.. 
And I'm sorry they're closing. I know you posted you were enjoying the site..


----------



## travelluver

PikaboICU said:


> I've seen this mentioned in several places so I posted the info in it's own thread, here on the eBay forum,  with the email & info cdtracing shared elsewhere on the board.




I received a note from them yesterday - they are partnering with Le Tote- where you borrow a box of items, wear them for a period of time, return them and then receive new items.  The brands mentioned were Free People, Sam Edelson, and Rebecca Minkoff-doesn't sound like something I will interested in -


----------



## Planet Bananas

travelluver said:


> I received a note from them yesterday - they are partnering with Le Tote- where you borrow a box of items, wear them for a period of time, return them and then receive new items.  The brands mentioned were Free People, Sam Edelson, and Rebecca Minkoff-doesn't sound like something I will interested in -


I wouldn't be interested in that either. I had a closet full of free people, that brand is not well made to hold up over time and I can't imagine if it made the rounds through a few people that it would hold up....


----------



## LRG

MissMarion said:


> Did you hear? Threadflip is shutting down as of Thursday the 14th. I have a closet there so I received a notification



I received the notification as well. I had reached out to them a couple of days earlier to ask why they sold a new without tags silk Equipment (that retails for around $300) for $15 (meaning the buyer paid $11 +shipping and after commission, I'll get less than $7). I was using Threadflip's Full Service and they had told me previously that they would not sell it for less than $50. The response I received back from them was very short and they clearly didn't care. Shortly after, I received the notification and was like okay, at this point they're just trying to make last-minute sales and clearly could care less about customer service.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> There's more:
> 
> asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
> This is a cache of a listing for Black Chanel Le Boy with the same phone number:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4bc8e1c614221010b40+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...bdc6a583011ea001c5e+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> 
> 1. tavyrrenee - Tavy's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/tavyrrenee
> 2. jayla_jenniferr - Jayla's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/jayla_jenniferr
> 3. asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
> 4. chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss
> 
> She's also on Threadflip but I can't find any listings so I don't know the ID(s) she's using.
> 
> I just realized that this is the same scammer that was discussed earlier. I'll have to find the posts.
> 
> ETA: Here's one of the earlier posts.
> 
> More IDs:
> https://poshmark.com/closet/timelessvogue - asia chanel vertified
> https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss
> 
> *bagspaconsignmentt*
> 
> 
> And this thread is about her too:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-just-got-scammed-918823.html
> 
> Notice the similarity in the IDs, closet names, etc.
> 
> Here are some of the images she's used. If you mouse over them, you can see which site she used them on:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tex...ved=0ahUKEwjLlpLLnaHKAhVJ8j4KHdrUBhA4HhCwBAg6



Here's another to add to the list - notice the similarity to #2 below, jayla_jenniferr:
5. https://poshmark.com/closet/realdealbags
Jayla's Closet on Poshmark - @realdealbags

And this is a cache of what were some of her listings: 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...closet/realdealbags+&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

As well as the previous:
1. tavyrrenee - Tavy's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/tavyrrenee
2. jayla_jenniferr - Jayla's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/jayla_jenniferr
3. asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
4. chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss

And we can't forget bagspaconsignmentt


----------



## Planet Bananas

BeenBurned said:


> Here's another to add to the list - notice the similarity to #2 below, jayla_jenniferr:
> 5. https://poshmark.com/closet/realdealbags
> Jayla's Closet on Poshmark - @realdealbags
> 
> And this is a cache of what were some of her listings:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...closet/realdealbags+&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> As well as the previous:
> 1. tavyrrenee - Tavy's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/tavyrrenee
> 2. jayla_jenniferr - Jayla's Closet - https://poshmark.com/closet/jayla_jenniferr
> 3. asiancc - london lots closet: https://poshmark.com/closet/asiancc
> 4. chanelloverss - timeless vogue vertified - https://poshmark.com/closet/chanelloverss
> 
> And we can't forget bagspaconsignmentt


You've done such a wonderful service compiling all of that info! 

Well I just got the message it is the last day to shop on Threadflip! I wasn't selling just buying so I guess it's going to be shutting down after today.


----------



## halobear

I got really annoyed by a buyer the other day. She seemed very interested in one of my listings and asked (several times within a couple of hours) for additional pics. She also asked more than once what the lowest price I would accept and I told her that I don't disclose that in comments since everyone can see it and asked her to submit an offer. I finally posted the additional pics after I got home from work only for her to tell me that she doesn't like to submit offers because she doesn't like the back and forth. Ugh!!!!


----------



## MissMarion

halobear said:


> I got really annoyed by a buyer the other day. She seemed very interested in one of my listings and asked (several times within a couple of hours) for additional pics. She also asked more than once what the lowest price I would accept and I told her that I don't disclose that in comments since everyone can see it and asked her to submit an offer. I finally posted the additional pics after I got home from work only for her to tell me that she doesn't like to submit offers because she doesn't like the back and forth. Ugh!!!!




Ha, she doesn't like to submit offers because it's binding ... she can't go MIA on you


----------



## halobear

MissMarion said:


> Ha, she doesn't like to submit offers because it's binding ... she can't go MIA on you




Yeah. I have a feeling she's probably one of those buyers who cause trouble. Probably a good thing she didn't buy it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Since there's no thread for Mercari (similar to Posh), I just had to rant somewhere...

I bought an MK backpack which was described as "semi new" in the description and "good" in the condition box. There were no detailed pictures of the inside but the outsides looked fine.
Well I received it today and it was in the MOST disgusting condition ever. Pen marks everywhere, water stains inside, red huge ink leaks in pockets, fraying on the straps, super dark patina on the leather trimming. The photos don't highlight these details at all. I don't understand how people can sell their stuff like this. It's just completely inconsiderate. I contacted Mercari today after receiving the item and sent pics, I haven't had any problems with the site before but this is the first time I've had an issue. I've read a lot of reviews on bad customer service since they are based out of Japan. 

They release the funds to the seller after 3 days of item receipt, and their FAQs state that once the funds are released, all sales are final....which makes me wonder if they will even get back to me within 3 days. If that happens I will have to escalate this with PayPal. All for stupid $80. Just so annoying. 

I usually have good luck selling and buying on Posh and Mercari, I'm hoping Mercari gets back to me and allows me to return this janky item.


----------



## BeenBurned

Pinkalicious said:


> Since there's no thread for Mercari (similar to Posh), I just had to rant somewhere...
> 
> *I bought an MK backpack which was described as "semi new" in the description and "good" in the condition box. *There were no detailed pictures of the inside but the outsides looked fine.
> Well I received it today and it was in the MOST disgusting condition ever. Pen marks everywhere, water stains inside, red huge ink leaks in pockets, fraying on the straps, super dark patina on the leather trimming. The photos don't highlight these details at all. I don't understand how people can sell their stuff like this. It's just completely inconsiderate. I contacted Mercari today after receiving the item and sent pics, I haven't had any problems with the site before but this is the first time I've had an issue. I've read a lot of reviews on bad customer service since they are based out of Japan.
> 
> They release the funds to the seller after 3 days of item receipt, and their FAQs state that once the funds are released, all sales are final....which makes me wonder if they will even get back to me within 3 days. If that happens I will have to escalate this with PayPal. All for stupid $80. Just so annoying.
> 
> I usually have good luck selling and buying on Posh and Mercari, I'm hoping Mercari gets back to me and allows me to return this janky item.


WTF is "semi new?" And item is either "new" or "used" and possibly, "new with defects." 

But semi-new? 

If they procrastinate in an attempt to prevent a return, I hope there's a credit card payment to fall back on!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeenBurned said:


> WTF is "semi new?" And item is either "new" or "used" and possibly, "new with defects."
> 
> But semi-new?
> 
> If they procrastinate in an attempt to prevent a return, I hope there's a credit card payment to fall back on!




Ughh I know. And she took for effing ever to ship the damn thing. I just realized that Mercari uses PayPal as the payment method and since I had a paypal balance, PayPal automatically uses that first. So I don't have a credit card to fall back on, which sucks cuz I love my CC protection and use it all the time. Grrrrr... Hoping this ends well and quickly, cuz I'm 26 weeks preggo and these hormones have been raging lately!


----------



## BomberGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Ughh I know. And she took for effing ever to ship the damn thing. I just realized that Mercari uses PayPal as the payment method and since I had a paypal balance, PayPal automatically uses that first. So I don't have a credit card to fall back on, which sucks cuz I love my CC protection and use it all the time. Grrrrr... Hoping this ends well and quickly, cuz I'm 26 weeks preggo and these hormones have been raging lately!



Mercari allows credit card also, you aren't required to use paypal if you don't want to:

"Payment Methods: Mercari accepts all major credit cards and PayPal. You can also pay for all or part of your purchases using Mercari Credits or by directly applying your balance to your purchases. "


----------



## atlcoach

Anyone selling on Mercari? I listed a few low price items and just sold one. When I downloaded the shipping label, it is printing on 4 pages. Can't see any way to contact them. I guess I'm supposed to piece the label together? Seems crazy.


----------



## Planet Bananas

atlcoach said:


> Anyone selling on Mercari? I listed a few low price items and just sold one. When I downloaded the shipping label, it is printing on 4 pages. Can't see any way to contact them. I guess I'm supposed to piece the label together? Seems crazy.


I have..... I didn't have a problem with the label, though. Once even though I only earned $6 on an item by the time I added in their promotional credit I bought a cute BCBG dress that ended up costing me $3 so I guess you could say I'm a fan &#128513;&#128077;

Seems to be good for lesser expensive brand and they're still not taking a commission which I like so right now I'm selling on both Poshmark and Mercari and I'm also selling some of my higher end items on Tradesy.


----------



## PikaboICU

atlcoach said:


> Anyone selling on Mercari? I listed a few low price items and just sold one. When I downloaded the shipping label, it is printing on 4 pages. Can't see any way to contact them. I guess I'm supposed to piece the label together? Seems crazy.





Try looking at your printer's "properties" or advanced settings & see what the setting is there. 
You can always downsize the label in properties before you print it.


----------



## atlcoach

PikaboICU said:


> Try looking at your printer's "properties" or advanced settings & see what the setting is there.
> You can always downsize the label in properties before you print it.




Thanks I'll try that. Just opened the PDF from my phone today and saw 4 pages and was shocked. Never received a shipping label like that before!


----------



## BomberGal

atlcoach said:


> Anyone selling on Mercari? I listed a few low price items and just sold one. When I downloaded the shipping label, it is printing on 4 pages. Can't see any way to contact them. I guess I'm supposed to piece the label together? Seems crazy.



I have, I've sold quite a few items and have had no issue with the labels. Have you checked your printing defaults?


----------



## Husseinlena82

Anyone know how to tell if a bag is authentic or not? I have a few items id like to see


----------



## BeenBurned

Husseinlena82 said:


> Anyone know how to tell if a bag is authentic or not? I have a few items id like to see


There's an " Authenticate This..." for most brands. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=56&a=35


----------



## AAgurl789

I'm trying to accept an offer and when I click accept...There's a "Sorry! There was an error while completing this offer. Please try again or contact Poshmark Support for additional help. [Error Code: 1507]".

 Help please. I've contacted poshmark, but it takes them 1-2 days. What should I do before the sale doesn't go through?!


----------



## PikaboICU

AAgurl789 said:


> I'm trying to accept an offer and when I click accept...There's a "Sorry! There was an error while completing this offer. Please try again or contact Poshmark Support for additional help. [Error Code: 1507]".
> 
> Help please. I've contacted poshmark, but it takes them 1-2 days. What should I do before the sale doesn't go through?!



Well I am so late.. 
Wish I had seen this earlier but....

Try logging out of Posh & back in.
You can try accepting on another device..
Or if on a Laptop/pc open Posh in a different browser.

I hope you were able to make it work.


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> Ughh I know. And she took for effing ever to ship the damn thing. I just realized that Mercari uses PayPal as the payment method and since I had a paypal balance, PayPal automatically uses that first. So I don't have a credit card to fall back on, which sucks cuz I love my CC protection and use it all the time. Grrrrr... Hoping this ends well and quickly, cuz I'm 26 weeks preggo and these hormones have been raging lately!




Doesn't PayPal also offer some sort of buyer protection?


----------



## Pinkalicious

halobear said:


> Doesn't PayPal also offer some sort of buyer protection?



Yes but PP required me to contact the seller first (which is Mercari). Then I would have to escalate it to a claim which would could take a long time. That was my back-up plan. Merc didn't respond for over a week until I found their email address and emailed them through gmail and threatened them. I was able to get my return shipping label!

I will be way more careful when purchasing on Merc to make sure the item is described to a T. I think I prefer Posh over Merc for buying, and Merc for selling over Posh.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Ugh, so I just had my first Poshmark "should I cancel this sale before shipping out" experience.

A new buyer: no feedback, empty closet, no followers, etc. just purchased a pair of almost $1200 boots at my list price which was roughly 2/3 off.  Looking at her closet I'm terrified to send them out and fear she may be a scammer.  It would be one thing if this was a $50-$100 purchase, but getting scammed on these boots would be devastating.

Should I go with my gut and cancel the sale?  Has anyone ever sold to someone like this - what made you comfortable with it?  I've had a few bad PM experiences lately and am pretty jaded by people with limited/no PM reputation... not sure if that's coloring my opinion of it at all.  Do you think she would be understanding if I explained that I'm worried to send the item to someone with no feedback and am happy to offer 50% off any item under $75 for the inconvenience or something?


----------



## gnourtmat

Yesterday a buyer purchased one of my items. Later that night, I dropped off the package at the post office. Around 4AM (11+ hours after she purchased), the buyer comments the listing telling me not to ship the item. She says she already has one and purchased by mistake. I replied to her that I already shipped the item and poshmark allows up to 3 hours after making a purchase to cancel. She replied "great". And now, a few hours later, she comments again telling me that the item is cheaper on some website and she would like a discount. A few minutes later, she named another website that's selling it even cheaper. 

What am I supposed to do?

Now she's blowing up my newsfeed "liking" different listings of mine and adding items to a bundle?!!?!


----------



## ThisVNchick

gnourtmat said:


> Yesterday a buyer purchased one of my items. Later that night, I dropped off the package at the post office. Around 4AM (11+ hours after she purchased), the buyer comments the listing telling me not to ship the item. She says she already has one and purchased by mistake. I replied to her that I already shipped the item and poshmark allows up to 3 hours after making a purchase to cancel. She replied "great". And now, a few hours later, she comments again telling me that the item is cheaper on some website and she would like a discount. A few minutes later, she named another website that's selling it even cheaper.
> 
> What am I supposed to do?
> 
> Now she's blowing up my newsfeed "liking" different listings of mine and adding items to a bundle?!!?!



Don't let the troll bother you. You are right- if it was an "accidental" purchase, she had up to 3 hours to cancel. That time frame has passed and all sales are final. Poshmark is very reasonable. I would shoot them an e-mail and let them know of the situation. I'd also tell them because she is already having buyer's remorse that you're concerned she might damage the item to force a return. Let them know, so when a return request is initiated, they are well aware of the situation prior. 

The sale will continue to proceed like usual. She'll receive the item and have 4 days to release your funds. Chances are she'll hold off on releasing your funds until the 4th day when it's automatically released. Just cross your fingers that she doesn't do anything malicious- but in the meantime, definitely reach out to Poshmark support and let them know!


----------



## halobear

gnourtmat said:


> Yesterday a buyer purchased one of my items. Later that night, I dropped off the package at the post office. Around 4AM (11+ hours after she purchased), the buyer comments the listing telling me not to ship the item. She says she already has one and purchased by mistake. I replied to her that I already shipped the item and poshmark allows up to 3 hours after making a purchase to cancel. She replied "great". And now, a few hours later, she comments again telling me that the item is cheaper on some website and she would like a discount. A few minutes later, she named another website that's selling it even cheaper.
> 
> What am I supposed to do?
> 
> Now she's blowing up my newsfeed "liking" different listings of mine and adding items to a bundle?!!?!




It's people like that who ruin the experience for everyone. I would definitely report her. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes but PP required me to contact the seller first (which is Mercari). Then I would have to escalate it to a claim which would could take a long time. That was my back-up plan. Merc didn't respond for over a week until I found their email address and emailed them through gmail and threatened them. I was able to get my return shipping label!
> 
> I will be way more careful when purchasing on Merc to make sure the item is described to a T. I think I prefer Posh over Merc for buying, and Merc for selling over Posh.




Wow good to know. I didn't realize it was so complicated to get something resolved when you use PayPal. I'll have to be careful and make sure that my PayPal takes the funds from my cc and not my checking acct.

I just created a Merc acct. I've been trying to clean out my closet and so far only sold 1 thing on posh. Hopefully I'll have better luck with Merc.


----------



## gnourtmat

gnourtmat said:


> Yesterday a buyer purchased one of my items. Later that night, I dropped off the package at the post office. Around 4AM (11+ hours after she purchased), the buyer comments the listing telling me not to ship the item. She says she already has one and purchased by mistake. I replied to her that I already shipped the item and poshmark allows up to 3 hours after making a purchase to cancel. She replied "great". And now, a few hours later, she comments again telling me that the item is cheaper on some website and she would like a discount. A few minutes later, she named another website that's selling it even cheaper.
> 
> What am I supposed to do?
> 
> Now she's blowing up my newsfeed "liking" different listings of mine and adding items to a bundle?!!?!







ThisVNchick said:


> Don't let the troll bother you. You are right- if it was an "accidental" purchase, she had up to 3 hours to cancel. That time frame has passed and all sales are final. Poshmark is very reasonable. I would shoot them an e-mail and let them know of the situation. I'd also tell them because she is already having buyer's remorse that you're concerned she might damage the item to force a return. Let them know, so when a return request is initiated, they are well aware of the situation prior.
> 
> 
> 
> The sale will continue to proceed like usual. She'll receive the item and have 4 days to release your funds. Chances are she'll hold off on releasing your funds until the 4th day when it's automatically released. Just cross your fingers that she doesn't do anything malicious- but in the meantime, definitely reach out to Poshmark support and let them know!







halobear said:


> It's people like that who ruin the experience for everyone. I would definitely report her. Good luck and let us know how it goes.




thanks for your responses!

here's an update:

the buyer comments again saying how bad she feels about the whole situation. she goes on to say she has an 8 year old daughter and how she, the buyer, set this item aside and was definitely not ready to "buy" it yet... and says something about being a single mom and needing to be more careful with her money. she then asks if she could exchange the item for two other things. 

i tell her that i have never been in this kind of situation and that i am going to contact poshmark and i suggested she do the same. i even questioned how could she mistakenly make a purchase when there are several steps to take to confirm an order...

she responds that her "log out button and the place to buy are in the same proximity" she then says she's going to accept the order, move forward and not worry about it anymore. 

i can't help but feel bad? am i a sucker?

btw i checked her profile, she's given 9 love notes to sellers already dating back to last august. this whole time i thought she was a brand spankin new member.


----------



## ThisVNchick

gnourtmat said:


> thanks for your responses!
> 
> here's an update:
> 
> the buyer comments again saying how bad she feels about the whole situation. she goes on to say she has an 8 year old daughter and how she, the buyer, set this item aside and was definitely not ready to "buy" it yet... and says something about being a single mom and needing to be more careful with her money. she then asks if she could exchange the item for two other things.
> 
> i tell her that i have never been in this kind of situation and that i am going to contact poshmark and i suggested she do the same. i even questioned how could she mistakenly make a purchase when there are several steps to take to confirm an order...
> 
> she responds that her "log out button and the place to buy are in the same proximity" she then says she's going to accept the order, move forward and not worry about it anymore.
> 
> i can't help but feel bad? am i a sucker?
> 
> btw i checked her profile, she's given 9 love notes to sellers already dating back to last august. this whole time i thought she was a brand spankin new member.



Do not feel bad! She had a good time span to think about her purchase. If she wasn't sure or in some kind of money trouble, she would have not hesitated to cancel. Like she said, she's going to accept and "move forward" and I think you should too. You did nothing wrong and should not feel bad! Don't let her guilt trip you...people will say anything to get you to bend over backwards. Stand firm!


----------



## atlcoach

dieguteteufelin said:


> Ugh, so I just had my first Poshmark "should I cancel this sale before shipping out" experience.
> 
> 
> 
> A new buyer: no feedback, empty closet, no followers, etc. just purchased a pair of almost $1200 boots at my list price which was roughly 2/3 off.  Looking at her closet I'm terrified to send them out and fear she may be a scammer.  It would be one thing if this was a $50-$100 purchase, but getting scammed on these boots would be devastating.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go with my gut and cancel the sale?  Has anyone ever sold to someone like this - what made you comfortable with it?  I've had a few bad PM experiences lately and am pretty jaded by people with limited/no PM reputation... not sure if that's coloring my opinion of it at all.  Do you think she would be understanding if I explained that I'm worried to send the item to someone with no feedback and am happy to offer 50% off any item under $75 for the inconvenience or something?




I've made a lot of sales to users like this without issue. There are many people on poshmark just shopping and not selling. Won't your boots go to poshmark first for authentication? I would think it would be difficult to scam after poshmark examined them first.


----------



## BomberGal

gnourtmat said:


> thanks for your responses!
> 
> here's an update:
> 
> the buyer comments again saying how bad she feels about the whole situation. she goes on to say she has an 8 year old daughter and how she, the buyer, set this item aside and was definitely not ready to "buy" it yet... and says something about being a single mom and needing to be more careful with her money. she then asks if she could exchange the item for two other things.
> 
> i tell her that i have never been in this kind of situation and that i am going to contact poshmark and i suggested she do the same. i even questioned how could she mistakenly make a purchase when there are several steps to take to confirm an order...
> 
> she responds that her "log out button and the place to buy are in the same proximity" she then says she's going to accept the order, move forward and not worry about it anymore.
> 
> i can't help but feel bad? am i a sucker?
> 
> btw i checked her profile, she's given 9 love notes to sellers already dating back to last august. this whole time i thought she was a brand spankin new member.



Don't feel bad. She is gaming you, trying to guilt / pressure you into a discount or scam an exchange... 

After your funds are released, I'd block her so she can't make a future purchase with you.

And even with the log out / back being close to the buy button... It still wouldn't send a purchase all the way through. I've accidentally hit buy a few times, it didn't result in an automatic sale, you still have to confirm the order.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

atlcoach said:


> I've made a lot of sales to users like this without issue. There are many people on poshmark just shopping and not selling. Won't your boots go to poshmark first for authentication? I would think it would be difficult to scam after poshmark examined them first.



No, the boots were sold for about $400 since they were discounted about 2/3 off the original price of ~$1200.  I'd feel significantly better if they sold for $100 more and went to authentication first.  I ended up canceling because I could not shake the weird feeling I had.  Tried to do a quick google search and can't find any evidence that she really exists.  I would have felt better if it came up with something that indicated she was a real person.  I know she might be but I wasn't sure that I wanted to chance it with my boots.


----------



## Planet Bananas

As someone who once sung Poshmark praises, I have begun being increasingly disenchanted with it and have started to list on other apps. As a buyer I still like it, I just spent $29 and $35 respectively for 2 bags that retail @ $750 & $800. I also bought another bag for $29 that retailed for $1370. They are not popular or well known brands, but I assume they were gifts and because it's not LV or another easily recognizable designer they don't realize what they have...... 

But that's also why selling has become so bad.... Between the above, scammers and lowballers, people expect things for nothing..... And think nothing of sending you a $10 offer on something that is selling for $80,which is already discounted 65%. It must work sometime because it's become the rule not the exception. 

As to buyers with no feedback, I wouldn't cancel a sale..... Either send it through authentication or follow all the shipping rules and they *should* back you if there's a problem. 

I just sold a sweater that you could see didn't have any holes and the buyer claimed there were two large ones. I called her on it & wrote PM & no further problem. I will often take a pic of the item in the box before shipping if I'm feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## BomberGal

Planet Bananas said:


> But that's also why selling has become so bad.... Between the above, scammers and lowballers, people expect things for nothing..... And think nothing of sending you a $10 offer on something that is selling for $80,which is already discounted 65%. It must work sometime because it's become the rule not the exception.



Yes, this drives me nuts. 

Most offers I receive are 65+% off asking, not taking into account the 20% taken by Posh.

I do get similar low balls now and then on mercari, but not as frequently.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

dieguteteufelin said:


> Ugh, so I just had my first Poshmark "should I cancel this sale before shipping out" experience.
> 
> A new buyer: no feedback, empty closet, no followers, etc. just purchased a pair of almost $1200 boots at my list price which was roughly 2/3 off.  Looking at her closet I'm terrified to send them out and fear she may be a scammer.  It would be one thing if this was a $50-$100 purchase, but getting scammed on these boots would be devastating.
> 
> Should I go with my gut and cancel the sale?  Has anyone ever sold to someone like this - what made you comfortable with it?  I've had a few bad PM experiences lately and am pretty jaded by people with limited/no PM reputation... not sure if that's coloring my opinion of it at all.  Do you think she would be understanding if I explained that I'm worried to send the item to someone with no feedback and am happy to offer 50% off any item under $75 for the inconvenience or something?



Where do you see someone`s feedback on Poshmark?


----------



## dieguteteufelin

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Where do you see someone`s feedback on Poshmark?



I check two places - the "about" button and in previous listings.  I hope this helps!


----------



## atlcoach

dieguteteufelin said:


> No, the boots were sold for about $400 since they were discounted about 2/3 off the original price of ~$1200.  I'd feel significantly better if they sold for $100 more and went to authentication first.  I ended up canceling because I could not shake the weird feeling I had.  Tried to do a quick google search and can't find any evidence that she really exists.  I would have felt better if it came up with something that indicated she was a real person.  I know she might be but I wasn't sure that I wanted to chance it with my boots.




Oh, sorry I missed the 2/3 off. Well, it's probably best you went with your instinct. I confess I google addresses to see if they are a residence or business. I once had a buyer on poshmark buy something and have it shipped to a business. It was undeliverable and held at the post office. The buyer soon deleted their account and supposedly never picked it up. The post office wasn't able to locate the item. I always felt it was an inside job at the post office, but poshmark did release the funds to me. I assume they made an insurance claim with the PO.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

dieguteteufelin said:


> I check two places - the "about" button and in previous listings.  I hope this helps!



I `ve only been active on Poshmark a few months but I can`t find an "about" button. Where is it generally located?


----------



## Planet Bananas

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I `ve only been active on Poshmark a few months but I can`t find an "about" button. Where is it generally located?


On the top left ..... Says "about"  and if you're "following" on the right


----------



## all7s

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I `ve only been active on Poshmark a few months but I can`t find an "about" button. Where is it generally located?



You have to use the poshmark app. You cant see the "about" button using a web browser. Took me forever to figure it out.


----------



## Planet Bananas

all7s said:


> You have to use the poshmark app. You cant see the "about" button using a web browser. Took me forever to figure it out.


&#128077;Good to know, I didn't realize that since I've always gone through the app


----------



## gnourtmat

ThisVNchick said:


> Do not feel bad! She had a good time span to think about her purchase. If she wasn't sure or in some kind of money trouble, she would have not hesitated to cancel. Like she said, she's going to accept and "move forward" and I think you should too. You did nothing wrong and should not feel bad! Don't let her guilt trip you...people will say anything to get you to bend over backwards. Stand firm!







BomberGal said:


> Don't feel bad. She is gaming you, trying to guilt / pressure you into a discount or scam an exchange...
> 
> After your funds are released, I'd block her so she can't make a future purchase with you.
> 
> And even with the log out / back being close to the buy button... It still wouldn't send a purchase all the way through. I've accidentally hit buy a few times, it didn't result in an automatic sale, you still have to confirm the order.




Thanks ladies. The item has been delivered. The status is "pending acceptance" so we'll see if she sticks to her word.


----------



## gnourtmat

gnourtmat said:


> Yesterday a buyer purchased one of my items. Later that night, I dropped off the package at the post office. Around 4AM (11+ hours after she purchased), the buyer comments the listing telling me not to ship the item. She says she already has one and purchased by mistake. I replied to her that I already shipped the item and poshmark allows up to 3 hours after making a purchase to cancel. She replied "great". And now, a few hours later, she comments again telling me that the item is cheaper on some website and she would like a discount. A few minutes later, she named another website that's selling it even cheaper.
> 
> What am I supposed to do?
> 
> Now she's blowing up my newsfeed "liking" different listings of mine and adding items to a bundle?!!?!







gnourtmat said:


> thanks for your responses!
> 
> here's an update:
> 
> the buyer comments again saying how bad she feels about the whole situation. she goes on to say she has an 8 year old daughter and how she, the buyer, set this item aside and was definitely not ready to "buy" it yet... and says something about being a single mom and needing to be more careful with her money. she then asks if she could exchange the item for two other things.
> 
> i tell her that i have never been in this kind of situation and that i am going to contact poshmark and i suggested she do the same. i even questioned how could she mistakenly make a purchase when there are several steps to take to confirm an order...
> 
> she responds that her "log out button and the place to buy are in the same proximity" she then says she's going to accept the order, move forward and not worry about it anymore.
> 
> i can't help but feel bad? am i a sucker?
> 
> btw i checked her profile, she's given 9 love notes to sellers already dating back to last august. this whole time i thought she was a brand spankin new member.







gnourtmat said:


> Thanks ladies. The item has been delivered. The status is "pending acceptance" so we'll see if she sticks to her word.




So the buyer finally received the package today. It was a makeup compact. She is now claiming its broken. I definitely didn't ship it that way. She said she wants me to contact her via email. What am I supposed to do???


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> So the buyer finally received the package today. It was a makeup compact. She is now claiming its broken. I definitely didn't ship it that way. She said she wants me to contact her via email. What am I supposed to do???


Ignore her after telling her to contact Poshmark. Send an email of your own to Poshmark stating everything that happened. I would block her.


----------



## gnourtmat

Planet Bananas said:


> Ignore her after telling her to contact Poshmark. Send an email of your own to Poshmark stating everything that happened. I would block her.




Thanks. I already contacted posh. 

It's just so sad what level some people will stoop to... To rip people off. Why are you punishing me for your buyers remorse? Shame. 

She said she wants to contact me via email before leaving a rating wtf. I told her to contact poshmark.


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> Thanks. I already contacted posh.
> 
> It's just so sad what level some people will stoop to... To rip people off. Why are you punishing me for your buyers remorse? Shame.
> 
> She said she wants to contact me via email before leaving a rating wtf. I told her to contact poshmark.


It is sad and it sucks.... I just got a low rating in a similar situation where a buyer claimed the item had holes, even though you can see in the pics it has no holes...... But I refuse to be bullied by buyers and ratings and I would never give them my personal email. I also make it a habit of calling them out on the listing just to prove a point, but that could be risky it is up to you. I'm sorry this happened to you


----------



## gnourtmat

Planet Bananas said:


> It is sad and it sucks.... I just got a low rating in a similar situation where a buyer claimed the item had holes, even though you can see in the pics it has no holes...... But I refuse to be bullied by buyers and ratings and I would never give them my personal email. I also make it a habit of calling them out on the listing just to prove a point, but that could be risky it is up to you. I'm sorry this happened to you




Yep that's what I'm doing. I reply to her comments by directing her back to posh and the rules. I told her to contact posh and let her know transactions and taking communication offline violates posh rules blah blah blah... She keeps making excuses saying perhaps my box was too small? I've sold more than one of these to other buyers using the same packaging. No issues. 

I'm going to be so pissed if posh sides with her.


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> Yep that's what I'm doing. I reply to her comments by directing her back to posh and the rules. I told her to contact posh and let her know transactions and taking communication offline violates posh rules blah blah blah... She keeps making excuses saying perhaps my box was too small? I've sold more than one of these to other buyers using the same packaging. No issues.
> 
> I'm going to be so pissed if posh sides with her.


It sounds like you're doing the right thing. 

I know others have had different experiences but whenever I've contacted posh the minute somebody started saying something I usually don't hear anything about the issue again and the money is released.... sometimes I wonder when I tell the person I'm contacting posh my self with pre-shipping pictures if they even follow through with the complaint. 

It does suck to be cynical but the scams I've seen on eBay I'm back in the early 2000's seem tame compared to what is going on today


----------



## eviexo

gnourtmat said:


> Yep that's what I'm doing. I reply to her comments by directing her back to posh and the rules. I told her to contact posh and let her know transactions and taking communication offline violates posh rules blah blah blah... She keeps making excuses saying perhaps my box was too small? I've sold more than one of these to other buyers using the same packaging. No issues.
> 
> I'm going to be so pissed if posh sides with her.




Posh won't side with her. They try to be as PC as possible to keep both parties happy, and will most likely refund her + let her keep the item, while still giving you your $ cut. This has happened to me too, unfortunately. [emoji17]

Keep it all in the app! Don't email her; there's no need


----------



## Planet Bananas

Anyone having technical issues today with Poshmark? I have a redeemable balance and put two offers in that happened to be accepted at the same time and they are not accepting any form of payment from the credits I have in my account to the adding of every single credit card that I have. 

I'm assuming it's because the offers were done at the same time I have sent a letter to support I'm just wondering if this is an issue just for me or anyone else is having it?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

all7s said:


> You have to use the poshmark app. You cant see the "about" button using a web browser. Took me forever to figure it out.



Thank you! I never noticed that before. I usually log on to my computer so I can get a better look at the items for sell. This will help me a lot in weeding out potential scammers.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gnourtmat said:


> Yep that's what I'm doing. I reply to her comments by directing her back to posh and the rules. I told her to contact posh and let her know transactions and taking communication offline violates posh rules blah blah blah... She keeps making excuses saying perhaps my box was too small? I've sold more than one of these to other buyers using the same packaging. No issues.
> 
> I'm going to be so pissed if posh sides with her.



Let Posh deal with it now that she has received it. If it`s damaged she`ll have to send them pictures. They`ll probably give her a Posh credit if it`s true. I`d be sure to block her.


----------



## gnourtmat

Planet Bananas said:


> It sounds like you're doing the right thing.
> 
> I know others have had different experiences but whenever I've contacted posh the minute somebody started saying something I usually don't hear anything about the issue again and the money is released.... sometimes I wonder when I tell the person I'm contacting posh my self with pre-shipping pictures if they even follow through with the complaint.
> 
> It does suck to be cynical but the scams I've seen on eBay I'm back in the early 2000's seem tame compared to what is going on today







eviexo said:


> Posh won't side with her. They try to be as PC as possible to keep both parties happy, and will most likely refund her + let her keep the item, while still giving you your $ cut. This has happened to me too, unfortunately. [emoji17]
> 
> Keep it all in the app! Don't email her; there's no need







HandbagDiva354 said:


> Let Posh deal with it now that she has received it. If it`s damaged she`ll have to send them pictures. They`ll probably give her a Posh credit if it`s true. I`d be sure to block her.




I just heard back from posh. They said nothing can be done since she's released payment to me already. This was an odd situation. Nonetheless, I've blocked her!


----------



## eviexo

gnourtmat said:


> I just heard back from posh. They said nothing can be done since she's released payment to me already. This was an odd situation. Nonetheless, I've blocked her!


HORRAY FOR JUSTICE!


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> I just heard back from posh. They said nothing can be done since she's released payment to me already. This was an odd situation. Nonetheless, I've blocked her!


AWESOME..... I think it's a great idea to always go through Poshmark, especially if they've released funds.... Finally someone had a positive response!!


----------



## gnourtmat

eviexo said:


> HORRAY FOR JUSTICE!







Planet Bananas said:


> AWESOME..... I think it's a great idea to always go through Poshmark, especially if they've released funds.... Finally someone had a positive response!!




thanks ladies! finally some good news!

change of topic... i'm over these posh "parties"....


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> thanks ladies! finally some good news!
> 
> change of topic... i'm over these posh "parties"....


OMG yes..... Me too, make them stop..... I've had stuff featured in them a couple of times and people make all kinds of dumb comments with massive emoticons and the item never sells


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gnourtmat said:


> thanks ladies! finally some good news!
> 
> change of topic... i'm over these posh "parties"....



Me too..I wish there was some way to opt out of all the invitations. It`s so annoying.


----------



## gnourtmat

Planet Bananas said:


> OMG yes..... Me too, make them stop..... I've had stuff featured in them a couple of times and people make all kinds of dumb comments with massive emoticons and the item never sells







HandbagDiva354 said:


> Me too..I wish there was some way to opt out of all the invitations. It`s so annoying.




It's a joke. All the hosts share each others or their own listings. Yesterday a host picked 50 of her listings as host picks and when I commented about it she get all offended and called me mean for accusing her.. Another host continued to call me a negative person.. I wasn't lying. I was just stating the obvious. No one said anything. I wasn't going to sit there and copy and paste a congratulatory message like everyone else LOL

Included in her "picks" were "welcome to my closet" listings lol


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I`ve just received 3 low ball offers in 1 hour for BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC GUCCI of $40 & $50 

Selling high end items on Poshmark is a waste of time. Some people think Poshmark is a garage sale.


----------



## Planet Bananas

I'm using it more for buying..... I think some people have given up and feel like some $ is better than nothing. I cannot believe the deals on have found in the past month. 

As a seller, this makes me conflicted because I get the same low ball offers but I will not accept them. I feel like the increase in them means they are getting accepted. I will not lowball someone, I just do searches with the filters on and that's how I find things that are low in price and perhaps the seller doesn't really know what they have or they have thrown in the towel. I don't see this happening on tradesy or other apps.


----------



## tiffCAKE

It's a hassle sometimes with the tag sale attitudes of some folks! Everything I offer for sale is unused or barely used and in great condition--I just had a cheap pair of heels ($25) that someone offered $12 and I was really annoyed because in her closet she was asking $30 for a pair of stretched out beat up filthy Pumas that looked like they were worn running through a bayou during a zombie apocalypse and later removed from a body that had turned and rotted into them!! Not even joking!! So I relented and countered $15 just to offload them and say bbye.... Ugh!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Planet Bananas said:


> I'm using it more for buying..... I think some people have given up and feel like some $ is better than nothing. I cannot believe the deals on have found in the past month.
> 
> As a seller, this makes me conflicted because I get the same low ball offers but I will not accept them. I feel like the increase in them means they are getting accepted. I will not lowball someone, I just do searches with the filters on and that's how I find things that are low in price and perhaps the seller doesn't really know what they have or they have thrown in the towel. I don't see this happening on tradesy or other apps.



I think I`ll just use it for buying too. I`ve found a few good items but I`ve also been scammed a few times too. I definitely have a love/hate relationship with Poshmark. I`ll just sell on Ebay & avoid all the bartering & drama.


----------



## Arlene619

Someone offered 2k for my 6mth old boy bag. [emoji19] ridiculous.


----------



## mharri20

Planet Bananas said:


> I'm using it more for buying..... I think some people have given up and feel like some $ is better than nothing. I cannot believe the deals on have found in the past month.
> 
> As a seller, this makes me conflicted because I get the same low ball offers but I will not accept them. I feel like the increase in them means they are getting accepted. I will not lowball someone, I just do searches with the filters on and that's how I find things that are low in price and perhaps the seller doesn't really know what they have or they have thrown in the towel. I don't see this happening on tradesy or other apps.



I agree with this. It's a pain to sell and people are crazy with their offers, but I still buy a decent amount on the app. I think the casual atmosphere of Posh makes it so people are more willing to sell stuff, and may not know what they have (like you said). I bought a pair of almost new Saint Laurent studded flats (retail $695) for $30 from a gal, and she had a Lush dress in her closet for $70. 

As much as Posh bothers me with the way they do things, I can't stop buying there because the deals are just too good. 

On a different note...I was infuriated last week when I got an email from Posh saying that some of my comments aren't complying with the "Suggested User" terms, and that if I don't stop, they will pull me from the program. When I asked them to clarify, they told me it was because of my comments informing sellers that their shoes aren't authentic (which I do very nicely and respectfully, and only when the seller is trying to claim they are real or "don't know"). 

PISSED. 

They went on to say that I need to stop because my comments are preventing sales. Why yes, they are preventing sales of ILLEGAL ITEMS. Ugh. I responded back saying that I'll stop commenting when I stop seeing fake items being sold as real, when the "report" feature actually starts to work, or when they hire me to remove fake shoes for them (and I sent in a resume, just for fun). They never responded.

Sorry for the rant, but this really bugged me. I understand that it's not fun hearing your item may not be real, but as a seller, people should do the research and know what they are selling. Not to mention, Posh should be thanking me for helping them get rid of the replica listings so they don't get in trouble.


----------



## Planet Bananas

mharri20 said:


> I agree with this. It's a pain to sell and people are crazy with their offers, but I still buy a decent amount on the app. I think the casual atmosphere of Posh makes it so people are more willing to sell stuff, and may not know what they have (like you said). I bought a pair of almost new Saint Laurent studded flats (retail $695) for $30 from a gal, and she had a Lush dress in her closet for $70.
> 
> As much as Posh bothers me with the way they do things, I can't stop buying there because the deals are just too good.
> 
> On a different note...I was infuriated last week when I got an email from Posh saying that some of my comments aren't complying with the "Suggested User" terms, and that if I don't stop, they will pull me from the program. When I asked them to clarify, they told me it was because of my comments informing sellers that their shoes aren't authentic (which I do very nicely and respectfully, and only when the seller is trying to claim they are real or "don't know").
> 
> PISSED.
> 
> They went on to say that I need to stop because my comments are preventing sales. Why yes, they are preventing sales of ILLEGAL ITEMS. Ugh. I responded back saying that I'll stop commenting when I stop seeing fake items being sold as real, when the "report" feature actually starts to work, or when they hire me to remove fake shoes for them (and I sent in a resume, just for fun). They never responded.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this really bugged me. I understand that it's not fun hearing your item may not be real, but as a seller, people should do the research and know what they are selling. Not to mention, Posh should be thanking me for helping them get rid of the replica listings so they don't get in trouble.


Holy crap! I've never heard that before! Preventing sales? I'm always grateful when I see somebody that has post underneath an item I'm looking at, especially if it's not one of the common knock off pieces. That is some nerve!

I finally opened my first case as a buyer. I am generally fairly understanding or at least try to be I don't like giving low ratings, so often if it something like it's not clean or another solvable problem or something I just will leave no rating....., but this last one just straight pissed me off because I felt like if I left a little rating or complained the person would say what did I expect for the price. They were selling a sweater that they said was cashmere, the minute I pulled it out of the box I could feel that it was not 100% cashmere and sure enough I looked inside and the label tag says 30% cashmere. I actually like the sweater and was tempted to just keep it and not say anything, but it was dirty and the nerve of thinking I would not look at the tag or that it just straight didn't matter got under my skin. I got a notice from posh that said they're reviewing the case. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## mharri20

Planet Bananas said:


> Holy crap! I've never heard that before! Preventing sales? I'm always grateful when I see somebody that has post underneath an item I'm looking at, especially if it's not one of the common knock off pieces. That is some nerve!
> 
> I finally opened my first case as a buyer. I am generally fairly understanding or at least try to be I don't like giving low ratings, so often if it something like it's not clean or another solvable problem or something I just will leave no rating....., but this last one just straight pissed me off because I felt like if I left a little rating or complained the person would say what did I expect for the price. They were selling a sweater that they said was cashmere, the minute I pulled it out of the box I could feel that it was not 100% cashmere and sure enough I looked inside and the label tag says 30% cashmere. I actually like the sweater and was tempted to just keep it and not say anything, but it was dirty and the nerve of thinking I would not look at the tag or that it just straight didn't matter got under my skin. I got a notice from posh that said they're reviewing the case.
> 
> We'll see what happens.




Yep! Preventing sales. So they are essentially telling me that they allow the sale of replicas.

I am that way too in terms of giving ratings. It takes a lot for me to return something because I am pretty reasonable and will wash something if I need. But that one would irk me too!!


----------



## Planet Bananas

Wow..... So Poshmark resolved my case. They offered me a credit for what I paid, minus shipping and keep the item..... I'm not sure if I'm quite comfortable with that, I would have returned the item, but why bother if they offer this? I find this solution strange..... Does this mean the person does not get the $ or is the $ coming from poshmark?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Planet Bananas said:


> Wow..... So Poshmark resolved my case. They offered me a credit for what I paid, minus shipping and keep the item..... I'm not sure if I'm quite comfortable with that, I would have returned the item, but why bother if they offer this? I find this solution strange..... Does this mean the person does not get the $ or is the $ coming from poshmark?



When PM offers you credit, the seller gets his/her funds released. Poshmark foots the bill. Then again, I think they can afford to for small ticket items. They do charge 20% commission...


----------



## tiffCAKE

mharri20 said:


> I agree with this. It's a pain to sell and people are crazy with their offers, but I still buy a decent amount on the app. I think the casual atmosphere of Posh makes it so people are more willing to sell stuff, and may not know what they have (like you said). I bought a pair of almost new Saint Laurent studded flats (retail $695) for $30 from a gal, and she had a Lush dress in her closet for $70.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as Posh bothers me with the way they do things, I can't stop buying there because the deals are just too good.
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note...I was infuriated last week when I got an email from Posh saying that some of my comments aren't complying with the "Suggested User" terms, and that if I don't stop, they will pull me from the program. When I asked them to clarify, they told me it was because of my comments informing sellers that their shoes aren't authentic (which I do very nicely and respectfully, and only when the seller is trying to claim they are real or "don't know").
> 
> 
> 
> PISSED.
> 
> 
> 
> They went on to say that I need to stop because my comments are preventing sales. Why yes, they are preventing sales of ILLEGAL ITEMS. Ugh. I responded back saying that I'll stop commenting when I stop seeing fake items being sold as real, when the "report" feature actually starts to work, or when they hire me to remove fake shoes for them (and I sent in a resume, just for fun). They never responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this really bugged me. I understand that it's not fun hearing your item may not be real, but as a seller, people should do the research and know what they are selling. Not to mention, Posh should be thanking me for helping them get rid of the replica listings so they don't get in trouble.




This! T.h.i.s.  Makes. Me. Want. To. Crap. Out. Of. My. Mouth!!! 

Good for you for doing what you do and good for you for standing up to them when threatened to be pulled from their suggested user program.  Frankly, anyone with integrity like yourself probably doesn't want to be involved with a fake elitist "club" that condones bad, ILLEGAL, selling behavior and punishes those that try to help.

If anything, a suggested user guiding sales is a good thing. Why are they focusing on the comments on the illegal counterfeit items? Why not equally recognize the times you let buyers know that an item is in fact authentic and there's a sale because the buyer feels safe????????? Send a follow up email and let them know that you also steer buyers to buy the items that ARE in fact authentic.  I'd even follow up/audit your good advice and send them a dollar amount of sales that happened BECAUSE YOU ADVISED BUYERS OF AUTHENTICITY instead of allowing them to categorize you as blocking (illegal) sales....

Had to edit bc I put something inside brackets which jacked up the formatting. Whoopsie! Forgot these were HTML compliant!


----------



## mharri20

tiffCAKE said:


> This! T.h.i.s.  Makes. Me. Want. To. Crap. Out. Of. My. Mouth!!!
> 
> Good for you for doing what you do and good for you for standing up to them when threatened to be pulled from their suggested user program.  Frankly, anyone with integrity like yourself probably doesn't want to be involved with a fake elitist "club" that condones bad, ILLEGAL, selling behavior and punishes those that try to help.
> 
> If anything, a suggested user guiding sales is a good thing. Why are they focusing on the comments on the illegal counterfeit items? Why not equally recognize the times you let buyers know that an item is in fact authentic and there's a sale because the buyer feels safe????????? Send a follow up email and let them know that you also steer buyers to buy the items that ARE in fact authentic.  I'd even follow up/audit your good advice and send them a dollar amount of sales that happened BECAUSE YOU ADVISED BUYERS OF AUTHENTICITY instead of allowing them to categorize you as blocking (illegal) sales....
> 
> Had to edit bc I put something inside brackets which jacked up the formatting. Whoopsie! Forgot these were HTML compliant!



Ok, that first comment made me think of South Park, lol!

I basically told them that instead of wasting their time on someone who is helping the community, they should be removing the replica listings. I never got a response email, so I'm hoping they felt stupid after they sent it to me.

I figured out that the "report" feature is automated for designer replicas. It doesn't matter how many times you report something, but instead, it's based on the number of people who report it; so, "X" number of people have to report an item before it is removed. I think this is total BS. The only "authenticating" that Posh does is through the concierge service. They don't have any employees who sift through new listings and remove any replicas that they see, which is where I believe the problem is.


----------



## Planet Bananas

It's so unbelievable especially since they created the social platform where the comments underneath the item are permanent. When everything first started that was one of the things I thought about....... if the seller was a scammer or a buyer was a scammer we could self-report within a social app. Poshmark doing this is yet another nail in their coffin in my opinion. 

Yes yes that first line is hilarious lol &#128513; &#128516;


----------



## MissMarion

I was tempted to "out" some misrepresented items last night. I was thinking of selling the Wren "gold dipped" necklace from my Fab Fit a Fun box. Supposedly $100 retail. Decided not to list because there are so many already listed. What bugged me is that several of them just stated 14kt, leaving    a false impression


----------



## BomberGal

Well... That is a new one.

There is a chick on Posh selling YSL lipsticks with the translucent plastic SAMPLE CAPS used at Sephora for their sample lipsticks on them. "Barely used" & "Like New". I'm guessing stolen...


----------



## atlcoach

BomberGal said:


> Well... That is a new one.
> 
> There is a chick on Posh selling YSL lipsticks with the translucent plastic SAMPLE CAPS used at Sephora for their sample lipsticks on them. "Barely used" & "Like New". I'm guessing stolen...




Wow!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BomberGal said:


> Well... That is a new one.
> 
> There is a chick on Posh selling YSL lipsticks with the translucent plastic SAMPLE CAPS used at Sephora for their sample lipsticks on them. "Barely used" & "Like New". I'm guessing stolen...



Who wants  "Barely used" & "Like New" lipstick!


----------



## gnourtmat

BomberGal said:


> Well... That is a new one.
> 
> There is a chick on Posh selling YSL lipsticks with the translucent plastic SAMPLE CAPS used at Sephora for their sample lipsticks on them. "Barely used" & "Like New". I'm guessing stolen...




haha EW!


----------



## gnourtmat

So I just noticed someone on eBay stole my pictures and used them on their listing. I did some digging around and found the seller on posh (which is where she stole my pictures in the first place). I just sent her a message on eBay asking her to remove the photos. Do you think I should comment her posh account? She doesn't have the item listed on her posh btw lol


----------



## BeenBurned

gnourtmat said:


> So I just noticed someone on eBay stole my pictures and used them on their listing. I did some digging around and found the seller on posh (which is where she stole my pictures in the first place). I just sent her a message on eBay asking her to remove the photos. Do you think I should comment her posh account? She doesn't have the item listed on her posh btw lol


I don't see any reason why you can't comment on her Posh listing. As I understand, Posh sellers can't block your comment (though you'll be blocked, no doubt) so say whatever you have to say in one post. Include a link to the listing from which your pictures were stolen. 

As for the seller on ebay, here's a reporting link:
http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s & policies > Item description and picture%2

If you never listed the item on ebay, apply for VeRO and report. In fact, a VeRO listing removal is a bigger ding on the seller's account than if it was just removed through ebay:
How can I report a VeRO violation?


----------



## gnourtmat

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any reason why you can't comment on her Posh listing. As I understand, Posh sellers can't block your comment (though you'll be blocked, no doubt) so say whatever you have to say in one post. Include a link to the listing from which your pictures were stolen.
> 
> As for the seller on ebay, here's a reporting link:
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s & policies > Item description and picture%2
> 
> If you never listed the item on ebay, apply for VeRO and report. In fact, a VeRO listing removal is a bigger ding on the seller's account than if it was just removed through ebay:
> How can I report a VeRO violation?




Thanks for the information! Nope, I haven't posted anything on eBay for a while as they haven't been giving me free listings lol and sales were super slow. 

I'm going to leave a comment on her poshmark now I just didn't want to seem like a bully lol I'm a wimp.


----------



## Planet Bananas

Someone bought a dress from me, then turned around, doubled the price and sold it on her Poshmark. I didn't really care so much about that what's done is done, what's gone is gone but she used my pictures and the comment I made was along the lines of "please remove my pictures, anyone questioning this is free to go to my closet to see for themselves." She ended up removing the item all together.


----------



## gnourtmat

gnourtmat said:


> So I just noticed someone on eBay stole my pictures and used them on their listing. I did some digging around and found the seller on posh (which is where she stole my pictures in the first place). I just sent her a message on eBay asking her to remove the photos. Do you think I should comment her posh account? She doesn't have the item listed on her posh btw lol







BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any reason why you can't comment on her Posh listing. As I understand, Posh sellers can't block your comment (though you'll be blocked, no doubt) so say whatever you have to say in one post. Include a link to the listing from which your pictures were stolen.
> 
> As for the seller on ebay, here's a reporting link:
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s & policies > Item description and picture%2
> 
> If you never listed the item on ebay, apply for VeRO and report. In fact, a VeRO listing removal is a bigger ding on the seller's account than if it was just removed through ebay:
> How can I report a VeRO violation?







gnourtmat said:


> Thanks for the information! Nope, I haven't posted anything on eBay for a while as they haven't been giving me free listings lol and sales were super slow.
> 
> I'm going to leave a comment on her poshmark now I just didn't want to seem like a bully lol I'm a wimp.







Planet Bananas said:


> Someone bought a dress from me, then turned around, doubled the price and sold it on her Poshmark. I didn't really care so much about that what's done is done, what's gone is gone but she used my pictures and the comment I made was along the lines of "please remove my pictures, anyone questioning this is free to go to my closet to see for themselves." She ended up removing the item all together.




i feel like such a party pooper today. so i told the girl on posh and she said sorry and said she would take it down. she said she found the picture off Pinterest... she thanked me for being so nice lol 

now, a few minutes ago i found another posh user using a different cover photo. we'll see what happens here. i can understand using stock photos IN ADDITION to your own pictures but not having anything is just scary.


----------



## whateve

gnourtmat said:


> Thanks for the information! Nope, I haven't posted anything on eBay for a while as they haven't been giving me free listings lol and sales were super slow.
> 
> I'm going to leave a comment on her poshmark now I just didn't want to seem like a bully lol I'm a wimp.


Everyone on ebay gets 50 free listings a month these days.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I reported a user that steals every single one of her listings from theRealReal... She steals all her photos and description from them and she doesn't even have most of the items bc they're still for sale on TRR. I had to do it through email bc posh doesn't have an option to report "user has stolen all listings from another resale website" and when they got back to me they said that whomever she stole photos from has to report her. I replied that it's easy enough to verify that every. Single. Listing. Is stolen... And isn't it a scam to offer an item for sale that you don't have to sell? 

Crickets. 

I'm over it. But clearly still bitter lol!


----------



## BeenBurned

gnourtmat said:


> Thanks for the information! Nope, I haven't posted anything on eBay for a while as they haven't been giving me free listings lol and sales were super slow.
> 
> I'm going to leave a comment on her poshmark now I just didn't want to seem like a bully lol I'm a wimp.





Planet Bananas said:


> Someone bought a dress from me, then turned around, doubled the price and sold it on her Poshmark. I didn't really care so much about that what's done is done, what's gone is gone but she used my pictures and the comment I made was along the lines of "please remove my pictures, anyone questioning this is free to go to my closet to see for themselves." She ended up removing the item all together.


Poshmark has a copyright policy so you can report directly to them. Be sure to include your own listing so they can see the source and see that your listing (or images if posted elsewhere) are older than those used by someone else. 

https://poshmark.com/copyright

_Poshmark respects the intellectual property of others, and we ask our  users to do the same. Poshmark will promptly process and investigate  notices of alleged infringement and will take appropriate actions to the  offending content. 
_

_   If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that  constitutes copyright infringement, or that your intellectual property  rights have been otherwise violated, please contact us at copyright at poshmark.com._
_
_ 
_    Details on our Copyright Policy can be found in our     Terms of Service._ 




And from their TOS: 

*Infringement   Policy: *Poshmark respects the intellectual property of others, and   we ask our users to do the same. Poshmark will promptly process   and investigate notices of alleged infringement and will take appropriate   actions under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act and other applicable   intellectual property laws with respect to any alleged or actual infringement.   If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that constitutes   copyright infringement, or that your intellectual property rights have   been otherwise violated, please provide our Copyright Agent with the   following information:  



an electronic or     physical signature of the person authorized to act on behalf of the     owner of the copyright or other intellectual property interest; 
a description of     the copyrighted work or other intellectual property that you claim has     been infringed; 
a description of     where the material that you claim is infringing is located on the Service,     with enough detail that we may find it on the Service; 
your address, telephone     number, and email address; 
a statement by you     that you have a good faith belief that the disputed use is not authorized     by the copyright or intellectual property owner, its agent, or the law; 
a statement by you,     made under penalty of perjury, that the above information in your Notice     is accurate and that you are the copyright or intellectual property     owner or authorized to act on the copyright or intellectual property     owners behalf. 
 
If you believe   that your User Content that was removed (or to which access was disabled)   is not infringing, or that you have the authorization from the copyright   owner, the copyright owner's agent, or pursuant to the law, to post   and use the content in your User Content, you may send a written counter-notice   containing the following information to the Copyright Agent:  



your physical or     electronic signature; 
identification of     the content that has been removed or to which access has been disabled     and the location at which the content appeared before it was removed     or disabled; 
a statement that     you have a good faith belief that the content was removed or disabled     as a result of mistake or a misidentification of the content; and 
your name, address,     telephone number, and email address, a statement that you consent to     the jurisdiction of the federal court located within Northern District     of California and a statement that you will accept service of process     from the person who provided notification of the alleged infringement. 
 If a counter-notice   is received by the Copyright Agent, Poshmark will send a copy of the   counter-notice to the original complaining party informing that person   that it may replace the removed content or cease disabling it in 10   business days. Unless the copyright owner files an action seeking a   court order against the content provider, member or user, the removed   content may be replaced, or access to it restored, in 10 to 14 business   days or more after receipt of the counter-notice, at our sole discretion. 

The above information   should be sent to Poshmark's Copyright Agent for Notice of claims   of copyright or other intellectual property infringement by email to   the following address:  support@poshmark.com (Subject line: "DMCA Takedown     Request"). You may also contact us by mail at:  

Poshmark, Inc.
Attn: Copyright   Agent
101 Redwood Shores Pkwy, 3rd Floor
Redwood City,   CA 94065


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> I reported a user that steals every single one of her listings from theRealReal... She steals all her photos and description from them and she doesn't even have most of the items bc they're still for sale on TRR. I had to do it through email bc posh doesn't have an option to report "user has stolen all listings from another resale website" and when they got back to me they said that whomever she stole photos from has to report her. I replied that it's easy enough to verify that every. Single. Listing. Is stolen... And isn't it a scam to offer an item for sale that you don't have to sell?
> 
> Crickets.
> 
> I'm over it. But clearly still bitter lol!


That's because only the rights owner can report the infringement. 

If you contact the seller on TRR and let them know that their work has been stolen, they can report.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I honestly don't think that Poshmark cares about any policies and/or customer concerns... I'm really peeved at them right now! It's actually for something really stupid-- but I think I just reached my limit with them. Every time there's a Party that I try to enter, I get an error message. When I ask them for help-- and they finally respond TWO DAYS LATER-- they blame ME saying I must have entered a party with items in the wrong category. (Hello. I'm not stupid. I know how to read. I don't try to enter a Party that my items don't pertain to....) I invite them to look at my Closet and see my items for themselves, as well as the categories. NOPE. They just reply that they're sorry, but the Party is over and it's too late for them to do anything. The next time it happens, SAME thing. They say 'it must be my category that's incorrect'. It couldn't possibly be a glitch in THEIR system. I know how stupid this is-- but it's happened so often lately (and they NEVER try to resolve it), so it just upsets me.

On a different note-- and a more important one-- I report fakes all the time and those very listings remain there. I keep  reporting a particular LV handbag that is clearly a fake (the location  code doesn't even exist!), and they don't respond or remove the item. I'm on the verge of deleting my account and never shopping there again... ONE more rude reply from them will do it. I'm sure it'll be any day now... 

Okay, I'm sorry for venting. I'm done. Thanks for 'listening'...


----------



## random123456

There is a seller on Poshmark (surfer***) that claims she has a celebrity closet and donates all her proceeds to charity. For some reason, something seemed fishy about this person. A lot of her buyers have had issues with receiving shipment, delayed shipment, just issues in general, if you take a look at some of the comments on sold listings. She sells mostly wildfox items and claims she orders straight from the factory. One issue I have is all her pictures are stock photos and when someone asks for an actual photo of the item, she simply ignores. She makes up tons of excuses on her delayed responses or shipments and I don't see anyone getting fed up about it. Do you think it's because she pulls out the "for charity" card?

I did a little digging and it seems that she is a struggling "d-list actress" (not my words) by the name of Hannah Cornett. This actress has many websites accusing her of fraud and being a pathological liar. Which includes her charitable activities. If I am right and this is really her, I'm surprised no one has called her out on it. 

Some reasons why I linked the seller to this Hannah Cornett, one of her Poshmark listings she provides an address of a company called MNPR to a customer to return an item. An article about the actress states the same company she states as being her agent. Which turns out to be fabricated by her. 

Another reason is she is selling or sold her own clothes with picture of her from red carpet events just with her fave cropped out. If you google the actress, you'll see the same dresses. 

Oh and the username is a big giveaway too. 

It just bothers me she has a huge following of buyers who believe she is doing it for charity which encourages them to buy from her and not complain about her unprofessionalism. 

What do you think?


----------



## bye

I signed up for Poshmark recently, and one thing I noticed (which I found really odd) was that within 20 minutes of signup, I had 10+ people following me. 

Are they bots? How did they find me so fast? I hadn't even made any comments or anything. I checked out a few of their profiles, and they had some crazy numbers like 200k following or 100k followers. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## tiffCAKE

bye said:


> I signed up for Poshmark recently, and one thing I noticed (which I found really odd) was that within 20 minutes of signup, I had 10+ people following me.
> 
> Are they bots? How did they find me so fast? I hadn't even made any comments or anything. I checked out a few of their profiles, and they had some crazy numbers like 200k following or 100k followers.
> 
> Am I missing something?




Posh encourages folks to "greet" new poshers and there's a "posh mentor" badge/trophy (depending whether you were a Girl Scout or are just a PlayStation junkie like me) for sharing new closets. Be careful you don't roll your eyes too hard! I know mine got a workout!


----------



## PikaboICU

tiffCAKE said:


> Posh encourages folks to "greet" new poshers and there's a "posh mentor" badge/trophy (depending whether you were a Girl Scout or are just a PlayStation junkie like me) for sharing new closets. Be careful you don't roll your eyes too hard! I know mine got a workout!



Thank YOU!
I've been buying on Posh for quite some time but I have nothing listed- however, I have a bunch of "Followers"
I always wondered WTHeck anyone was following me when I have an empty closet!

I appreciate your explanation- it finally answered that question.

And YES Giant EYE ROLL


----------



## tiffCAKE

PikaboICU said:


> Thank YOU!
> 
> I've been buying on Posh for quite some time but I have nothing listed- however, I have a bunch of "Followers"
> 
> I always wondered WTHeck anyone was following me when I have an empty closet!
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your explanation- it finally answered that question.
> 
> 
> 
> And YES Giant EYE ROLL




Folks will follow you just for you liking their items or follow you back too (even if you don't have any listings). Posh is kinda like a cult in that you're encouraged to follow folks like crazy to "grow your network" or something like that. I'm kinda smarta$$y so I don't really consider myself part of the cult. It basically gives me an excuse to buy 4 more pairs for every pair I sell... I seriously need excuses to buy more shoes bc I have too many.


----------



## PikaboICU

tiffCAKE said:


> Folks will follow you just for you liking their items or follow you back too (even if you don't have any listings). Posh is kinda like a cult in that you're encouraged to follow folks like crazy to "grow your network" or something like that. I'm kinda smarta$$y so I don't really consider myself part of the cult. It basically gives me an excuse to buy 4 more pairs for every pair I sell... I seriously need excuses to buy more shoes bc I have too many.




You too? LOL
I have an even worse confession... I have a few pairs of boots & shoes (my absolute faves) of which I have TWO pairs. I have a pair in reserve in case I ruin the main pair I wear.:shame:
It's an awful thing to admit- but it's TROO..  Shhhh Don't tell anyone. 
Jeans too- my faves I have 2 pair, just in case..


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> You too? LOL
> I have an even worse confession... I have a few pairs of boots & shoes (my absolute faves) of which I have TWO pairs. I have a pair in reserve in case I ruin the main pair I wear.:shame:
> It's an awful thing to admit- but it's TROO..  Shhhh Don't tell anyone.
> Jeans too- my faves I have 2 pair, just in case..


I do too!!!!!!! ROFL &#128515;


----------



## PikaboICU

Planet Bananas said:


> I do too!!!!!!! ROFL &#128515;



OMGosh!!  Really? 

Thank heaven- I thought I was a bit of a loon in doing that. 
Mine stems from having a few favorite clothing items get ruined & when I went to replace them, I couldn't find anything even close and nothing I liked as well as the ruined item. 

Thank you so much for that! 
Now that I know I'm not alone, I don't feel so kooky about it.


----------



## Planet Bananas

PikaboICU said:


> OMGosh!!  Really?[emoji813]
> Thank heaven- I thought I was a bit of a loon in doing that.[emoji23]Mine stems from having a few favorite clothing items get ruined & when I went to replace them, I couldn't find anything even close and nothing I liked as well as the ruined item.
> 
> Thank you so much for that!
> Now that I know I'm not alone, I don't feel so kooky about it.


Lol....yes, mine started years ago with one pair of white strappy shoes that broke &#128540;

Now, if one is great, two is better, especially before it sells out &#128562;&#128515;&#128515;

You are so not alone!!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Planet Bananas said:


> I do too!!!!!!! ROFL [emoji2]




Thank goodness I'm not the only one! I get multiples of the things I love--sometimes not even the right sizes (but close sizes) in case I ruin something and can't find it again at all (or in case I lose weight--not likely--or gain weight--always a possibility lol)


----------



## tiffCAKE

tiffCAKE said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one! I get multiples of the things I love--sometimes not even the right sizes (but close sizes) in case I ruin something and can't find it again at all (or in case I lose weight--not likely--or gain weight--always a possibility lol)




Ok so I'm not always THAT crazy but usually what happens is I buy something in a size that I can make work after stalking it a while. Then later I eventually find the size I need so I end up with two. But sometimes I mess up and end up with two in wrong/bad sizes. I always intend to sell the extras once I find the right sizes and I usually follow through... But sometimes I don't bc I definitely like having backups for the things I can't live without!  completely justifiable!! Although my boyfriend shakes his head.


----------



## Planet Bananas

tiffCAKE said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one! I get multiples of the things I love--sometimes not even the right sizes (but close sizes) in case I ruin something and can't find it again at all (or in case I lose weight--not likely--or gain weight--always a possibility lol)


Yep.... Yep..... I found these lace shirts on Amazon, $11 each...... Very cute under dresses with no sleeves..... So I bought one in every color. 

My worst obsession is with free People thermals..... I try to wait until they go on sale, but sometimes I don't. The only justification for that is I do a lot with my dogs (all rescues) and I wear them 4/5x a week in the morning.....  Sigh... We're just practical, right &#128562;&#128540;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## gnourtmat

someone just asked me to give them a $40 discount on a bundle which would be like getting the third item for free.. ugh


----------



## LolaCalifornia

random123456 said:


> There is a seller on Poshmark (surfer***) that claims she has a celebrity closet and donates all her proceeds to charity. For some reason, something seemed fishy about this person. A lot of her buyers have had issues with receiving shipment, delayed shipment, just issues in general, if you take a look at some of the comments on sold listings. She sells mostly wildfox items and claims she orders straight from the factory. One issue I have is all her pictures are stock photos and when someone asks for an actual photo of the item, she simply ignores. She makes up tons of excuses on her delayed responses or shipments and I don't see anyone getting fed up about it. Do you think it's because she pulls out the "for charity" card?
> 
> I did a little digging and it seems that she is a struggling "d-list actress" (not my words) by the name of Hannah Cornett. This actress has many websites accusing her of fraud and being a pathological liar. Which includes her charitable activities. If I am right and this is really her, I'm surprised no one has called her out on it.
> 
> Some reasons why I linked the seller to this Hannah Cornett, one of her Poshmark listings she provides an address of a company called MNPR to a customer to return an item. An article about the actress states the same company she states as being her agent. Which turns out to be fabricated by her.
> 
> Another reason is she is selling or sold her own clothes with picture of her from red carpet events just with her fave cropped out. If you google the actress, you'll see the same dresses.
> 
> Oh and the username is a big giveaway too.
> 
> It just bothers me she has a huge following of buyers who believe she is doing it for charity which encourages them to buy from her and not complain about her unprofessionalism.
> 
> What do you think?


Thank you for this! You did some good research. I noticed her closet once, along with her many followers & comments of admiration. However, I'm often suspicious of people and their sales tactics (I hate to admit), so I really didn't believe it either.


----------



## coolgrly

Just read this in the Posh News

*A Message from the CEO*


As you may already know, USPS shipping rates have been evolving. In  order to adapt to these changes, we have made an adjustment to our  shipping rate. Effective the evening of February 17, 2016, Poshmark flat  rate shipping will be $5.95. 
  In the past months, we have been negotiating with USPS to keep our  rates as low as possible for our community. While we were able to secure  a discount, it was not as substantial as we had hoped, given that USPS  raised their prices across the board earlier this year. After exploring  all options &#8212; including tiered shipping &#8212; we have decided to keep our  shipping fee flat to support the growth of all our sellers.
  We are pleased to be able to continue to offer PoshPost &#8212; our unique  shipping solution that provides flat rate shipping using USPS Priority  Mail for all orders up to five pounds. PoshPost delivers the fastest  shipping with the lowest price in the industry and is exclusively  available to the Poshmark community.
  Regards,
  d2zlsagv0ouax1.cloudfront.net/assets/emails/manish-sig@2x.png 
Manish Chandra
Founder & CEO, Poshmark


----------



## gnourtmat

I've been getting a ton of error messages when I accept offers that state the buyer needs to update payment information. Last week I had two and today I have one. It's so annoying. One buyer didn't even update and the sale fell through.


----------



## Miichellesin

I just became a suggested user on Poshmark it's been a couple days but I'm not receiving traffic like people say they do. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> I've been getting a ton of error messages when I accept offers that state the buyer needs to update payment information. Last week I had two and today I have one. It's so annoying. One buyer didn't even update and the sale fell through.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279031


I think they've had technical issues in this area. This happened to me when I made two offers that were accepted at the same time. I thought that was it until it happened again when I was making a straight purchase. I have had to re enter my payment information over six times in the past month it has been incredibly annoying. This has even happened to me when I have had credits in my account that would have covered the purchase. Of course when I complained they had no explanation except to point out to me that my purchase, had gone through. Yes, it went through, but it took me 15 minutes to update payment information that on my end was not incorrect nor unusable.


----------



## gnourtmat

Planet Bananas said:


> I think they've had technical issues in this area. This happened to me when I made two offers that were accepted at the same time. I thought that was it until it happened again when I was making a straight purchase. I have had to re enter my payment information over six times in the past month it has been incredibly annoying. This has even happened to me when I have had credits in my account that would have covered the purchase. Of course when I complained they had no explanation except to point out to me that my purchase, had gone through. Yes, it went through, but it took me 15 minutes to update payment information that on my end was not incorrect nor unusable.




That's just annoying. I don't want to miss out on sales because of this stupid error ugh

There should be an error when someone lowballs you instead lol


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> That's just annoying. I don't want to miss out on sales because of this stupid error ugh
> 
> There should be an error when someone lowballs you instead lol


Hahaha exactly offers below 18-20% should automatically trigger the error button!

Did the buyers in any of those cases contact you? When I got the error message that I had to change my payment information I left a comment underneath the item that asked them to please hold on that I was trying to rectify the matter. I knew that it probably looked sketchy but in each case the seller was pretty nice about it and supportive.


----------



## mharri20

Miichellesin said:


> I just became a suggested user on Poshmark it's been a couple days but I'm not receiving traffic like people say they do. Am I doing something wrong?




Do you have sizes filled out in the "my size" selections? The only thing that becoming a suggested user really does is have people automatically follow you when they sign up if they have similar sizes, so if you don't have sizes filled out, you won't get any new followers. Other than that, j don't think it drives any more traffic to a page. The almost pointless to be honest.


----------



## halobear

gnourtmat said:


> That's just annoying. I don't want to miss out on sales because of this stupid error ugh
> 
> There should be an error when someone lowballs you instead lol




Would love that. Someone tried to offer me $40 a $125 listing. Please don't waste my time.


----------



## nashpoo

Low balling central! I was just offered $300 dollars for a bag I'm selling for $1675. Yikes.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

nashpoo said:


> Low balling central! I was just offered $300 dollars for a bag I'm selling for $1675. Yikes.



That price is yikes.  The price was so low that I immediately laughed when  I saw the offer.


----------



## gnourtmat

Planet Bananas said:


> Hahaha exactly offers below 18-20% should automatically trigger the error button!
> 
> Did the buyers in any of those cases contact you? When I got the error message that I had to change my payment information I left a comment underneath the item that asked them to please hold on that I was trying to rectify the matter. I knew that it probably looked sketchy but in each case the seller was pretty nice about it and supportive.




Nope no buyers reached out. Two just disappeared and never updated their info so I lost those two. I actually had to reach out ugh



halobear said:


> Would love that. Someone tried to offer me $40 a $125 listing. Please don't waste my time.




Lol it's sad isn't it


----------



## gnourtmat

random123456 said:


> There is a seller on Poshmark (surfer***) that claims she has a celebrity closet and donates all her proceeds to charity. For some reason, something seemed fishy about this person. A lot of her buyers have had issues with receiving shipment, delayed shipment, just issues in general, if you take a look at some of the comments on sold listings. She sells mostly wildfox items and claims she orders straight from the factory. One issue I have is all her pictures are stock photos and when someone asks for an actual photo of the item, she simply ignores. She makes up tons of excuses on her delayed responses or shipments and I don't see anyone getting fed up about it. Do you think it's because she pulls out the "for charity" card?
> 
> 
> 
> I did a little digging and it seems that she is a struggling "d-list actress" (not my words) by the name of Hannah Cornett. This actress has many websites accusing her of fraud and being a pathological liar. Which includes her charitable activities. If I am right and this is really her, I'm surprised no one has called her out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Some reasons why I linked the seller to this Hannah Cornett, one of her Poshmark listings she provides an address of a company called MNPR to a customer to return an item. An article about the actress states the same company she states as being her agent. Which turns out to be fabricated by her.
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason is she is selling or sold her own clothes with picture of her from red carpet events just with her fave cropped out. If you google the actress, you'll see the same dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the username is a big giveaway too.
> 
> 
> 
> It just bothers me she has a huge following of buyers who believe she is doing it for charity which encourages them to buy from her and not complain about her unprofessionalism.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?







LolaCalifornia said:


> Thank you for this! You did some good research. I noticed her closet once, along with her many followers & comments of admiration. However, I'm often suspicious of people and their sales tactics (I hate to admit), so I really didn't believe it either.




looks like she's back at it again with a second closet/acct LOL


----------



## gnourtmat

I give up [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## kateincali

PayPal, Apple Pay, and Android Pay were added as payment options today. I'm curious if it'll improve sales any.

blog.poshmark.com/2016/02/22/app-update-new-ways-to-pay/

Here at Poshmark, were committed to bringing you innovative tools to provide the best shopping experience possible. Our newest update has made buying easier than ever! In addition to payment via credit card, when you make an offer or click buy now, youll see new options available at checkout: Apple Pay, PayPal, and Android Pay  oh, hey! 

Say goodbye to memorizing that 16-digit credit card number. Now, you can pay your way with Poshmark. Want to learn more? Check out our FAQs!

If youre on the app, download the newest version to get started. If you dont see the new options at checkout, dont worry! It will be available to all users in the upcoming weeks.

FAQs
Q. Whats included in this new feature?
A. New payment methods! You can now pay by: PayPal, Apple Pay, and Android Pay. You can also store multiple credit cards.

Q. How can I manage my payment options?
A. Simply head to the Account Tab &#8594; My Payment Methods. Here, you can update/delete a stored credit card, or add a new payment method, including the ones mentioned above. Apple Pay and Android Pay will only be shown as an option if it is already set up on your device.

Q.Since you accept Paypal, does this mean you now support offline transactions?
A. No, sending payments outside of Poshmark checkout (whether by PayPal or any other means) is still a violation of Poshmark policy  we want to make sure your purchases are fully protected with the Posh Protect guarantee!

This new addition simply means that you can checkout with PayPal after you click Buy Now.

Q. Will PayPal buyer protection affect the release of my funds as a seller?
A. PayPal buyer protection will not affect the release of your funds. All orders paid using PayPal will follow the current Poshmark process, including return requests. Specifically, any claim a buyer makes through PayPal will be handled by Poshmark as part of our service and seller protection. Poshmark will handle all claims directly, so that you can breathe easy.

Q. As a buyer using PayPal, how does Posh Protect work?
A: All purchases made on Poshmark are covered by Posh Protect, this includes purchases made via the PayPal checkout option. All Poshmark policies and procedures, including our refund policy, apply.

As always, if you have additional questions, feel free to email us at support@poshmark.com.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

faith_ann said:


> PayPal, Apple Pay, and Android Pay were added as payment options today. I'm curious if it'll improve sales any.
> 
> blog.poshmark.com/2016/02/22/app-update-new-ways-to-pay/
> 
> Here at Poshmark, were committed to bringing you innovative tools to provide the best shopping experience possible. Our newest update has made buying easier than ever! In addition to payment via credit card, when you make an offer or click buy now, youll see new options available at checkout: Apple Pay, PayPal, and Android Pay  oh, hey!
> 
> Say goodbye to memorizing that 16-digit credit card number. Now, you can pay your way with Poshmark. Want to learn more? Check out our FAQs!
> 
> If youre on the app, download the newest version to get started. If you dont see the new options at checkout, dont worry! It will be available to all users in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> FAQs
> Q. Whats included in this new feature?
> A. New payment methods! You can now pay by: PayPal, Apple Pay, and Android Pay. You can also store multiple credit cards.
> 
> Q. How can I manage my payment options?
> A. Simply head to the Account Tab &#8594; My Payment Methods. Here, you can update/delete a stored credit card, or add a new payment method, including the ones mentioned above. Apple Pay and Android Pay will only be shown as an option if it is already set up on your device.
> 
> Q.Since you accept Paypal, does this mean you now support offline transactions?
> A. No, sending payments outside of Poshmark checkout (whether by PayPal or any other means) is still a violation of Poshmark policy  we want to make sure your purchases are fully protected with the Posh Protect guarantee!
> 
> This new addition simply means that you can checkout with PayPal after you click Buy Now.
> 
> Q. Will PayPal buyer protection affect the release of my funds as a seller?
> A. PayPal buyer protection will not affect the release of your funds. All orders paid using PayPal will follow the current Poshmark process, including return requests. Specifically, any claim a buyer makes through PayPal will be handled by Poshmark as part of our service and seller protection. Poshmark will handle all claims directly, so that you can breathe easy.
> 
> Q. As a buyer using PayPal, how does Posh Protect work?
> A: All purchases made on Poshmark are covered by Posh Protect, this includes purchases made via the PayPal checkout option. All Poshmark policies and procedures, including our refund policy, apply.
> 
> As always, if you have additional questions, feel free to email us at support@poshmark.com.




Just noted this. Love the idea! However, it won't let me use my paypal balance =( Only saved credit cards. Also, the 3 day hold is also mandatory on paypal. The funds are being held. I guess this a slightly good thing for buyers,but sellers it's not instant funds.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

gnourtmat said:


> I give up [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282928


I don't know if I should e-hug you or laugh! I've been there. TRUST ME! It irritates my soul! Someone suggested to me to accept "the low offer" and then cancel. That way they can WASTE their time and wait for the refund back. They have done that a lot to low ballers on their closet. But two wrongs don't make a right....or do they?  For fear of karma,I've never done it. LOL.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I don't know if I should e-hug you or laugh! I've been there. TRUST ME! It irritates my soul! Someone suggested to me to accept "the low offer" and then cancel. That way they can WASTE their time and wait for the refund back. They have done that a lot to low ballers on their closet. But two wrongs don't make a right....or do they?  For fear of karma,I've never done it. LOL.



I just ignore their offer and BLOCK them...I don't want them wasting my time. :sunnies


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nashpoo said:


> Low balling central! I was just offered $300 dollars for a bag I'm selling for $1675. Yikes.



It's frustrating when trying to sell expensive items...I think I'll just sell items below $100 on Poshmark and sell my other items on Tradesy and Ebay.


----------



## nashpoo

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's frustrating when trying to sell expensive items...I think I'll just sell items below $100 on Poshmark and sell my other items on Tradesy and Ebay.




Do you have much luck on tradsey? I'm trying to get a purse out of my hands but it's only gotten three likes on tradsey bahah


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nashpoo said:


> Do you have much luck on tradsey? I'm trying to get a purse out of my hands but it's only gotten three likes on tradsey bahah



How long has the item been listed? I sold the 3 items I listed within a month. I guess it would depend on the item and the price though.


----------



## Prettyn

nashpoo said:


> Do you have much luck on tradsey? I'm trying to get a purse out of my hands but it's only gotten three likes on tradsey bahah


I sold a Chanel purse on postmark and mailed to postmark for authentication then it heads off to the buyer. Tradesy takes time, I decided to place my items both on Tradesy and postmark.


----------



## nashpoo

HandbagDiva354 said:


> How long has the item been listed? I sold the 3 items I listed within a month. I guess it would depend on the item and the price though.




Just a few days ago. I'm hoping someone purchases it soon[emoji20] can I ask what brands the bags were?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nashpoo said:


> Just a few days ago. I'm hoping someone purchases it soon[emoji20] can I ask what brands the bags were?



Gucci


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I just ignore their offer and BLOCK them...I don't want them wasting my time. :sunnies




+1 I agree. Recently (SERIOUSLY happened a few mins ago lol) did this to a low baller,she made a new account LITERALLY after me rejecting her offer. I  blocked her and she pretended she was someone else on my listing LOL (mind you,she is using a similar user name on the "fake profile" that corresponds with her real user name.  le sigh lol) She pretended she was interested and made the SAME exact low ball offer. *sighs* Gotta love a persistent Posher!  I have a feeling this one will come back after the second block lol


----------



## Arlene619

I just got an offer for $500 on my brand new with tags saint laurent woc. It's never been used and 1550 retail&#128542;


----------



## Planet Bananas

Here's a reverse one....... I made a $32 offer on a $40 item  (I usually offer 20% below, and have no problem with that if someone does it to me) in both instances I consider it a starting point and I'm happy with a 10% counter or in some cases no counter if I really like the item. Sometimes I will sell something out of my closet 20% off if it hasn't sold in awhile or sometimes I will counter at 10. Anyway, this person declined my offer so I asked if they had a policy of not accepting offers because I was going to go ahead and purchase it at $40 because I liked the item and it was still not a bad price. When I went to look at her reply she had raised the price to double and she said that I had offered her $25 on a $300 item, none of which was true. I don't know what is wrong with people, she lost out on a sale and then basically gave me the finger because she didn't like my offer...... she had just signed up in January and has no followers and no shares, she claimed her "employee" listed the item at the incorrect price.  I googled her and let's just say there's no way she has any employees..... I'm getting too old for this......  it's everyone's right to accept or not accept offers, there is one seller I bought multiple items from that says straight out on the listing that she will not accept offers as she feels her prices are fair. Great, no problem. But to go back and forth over nonsense is so stupid.

I do not consider a 20% a low ball, do any of you? I think anything past that is....


----------



## sandicat3

Planet Bananas said:


> Here's a reverse one....... I made a $32 offer on a $40 item  (I usually offer 20% below, and have no problem with that if someone does it to me) in both instances I consider it a starting point and I'm happy with a 10% counter or in some cases no counter if I really like the item. Sometimes I will sell something out of my closet 20% off if it hasn't sold in awhile or sometimes I will counter at 10. Anyway, this person declined my offer so I asked if they had a policy of not accepting offers because I was going to go ahead and purchase it at $40 because I liked the item and it was still not a bad price. When I went to look at her reply she had raised the price to double and she said that I had offered her $25 on a $300 item, none of which was true. I don't know what is wrong with people, she lost out on a sale and then basically gave me the finger because she didn't like my offer...... she had just signed up in January and has no followers and no shares, she claimed her "employee" listed the item at the incorrect price.  I googled her and let's just say there's no way she has any employees..... I'm getting too old for this......  it's everyone's right to accept or not accept offers, there is one seller I bought multiple items from that says straight out on the listing that she will not accept offers as she feels her prices are fair. Great, no problem. But to go back and forth over nonsense is so stupid.
> 
> I do not consider a 20% a low ball, do any of you? I think anything past that is....



 No 20% is not a lowball offer at all. Some people are just so unethical on Posh.
I liked and commented on a jacket for my Father(it was a unisex item!) and the person had doubled the price the next day and asked me if I was going to buy it!! Umm NO.
 Some people are so greedy


----------



## MissMarion

Sheesh I would think a seller doubling the price under those circumstances is dreaming to think you would buy. Not to say a future buyer won't come along but they will have burned a bridge with the first person. I have raised prices if I was having second thoughts about selling, but never to coerce more $$ from an interested party.


----------



## MissMarion

Things that make you say hmmm ... I made an offer of $80 on a $90 item. The buyer never responded to the offer. One week later she has it listed with a new price of ... yep ... $80. WTF?


----------



## Planet Bananas

MissMarion said:


> Things that make you say hmmm ... I made an offer of $80 on a $90 item. The buyer never responded to the offer. One week later she has it listed with a new price of ... yep ... $80. WTF?






sandicat3 said:


> No 20% is not a lowball offer at all. Some people are just so unethical on Posh.
> I liked and commented on a jacket for my Father(it was a unisex item!) and the person had doubled the price the next day and asked me if I was going to buy it!! Umm NO.
> Some people are so greedy


Thanks ladies I didn't think 20% was either but thought I'd check in. Yes very greedy and stupid. Mama didn't raise no sucker lol.

 Miss Marion that happened to me a couple of times I think that they were hoping it would sell for higher but knowing they had an offer at the lower price they lowered it to that hoping you would buy.


----------



## jessamine3

Joined this morning thanks to you ladies! My intention was to use this to clean out my closet, yet I've already _bought_ two handbags with it today...


----------



## MissMarion

Planet Bananas said:


> Thanks ladies I didn't think 20% was either but thought I'd check in. Yes very greedy and stupid. Mama didn't raise no sucker lol.
> 
> Miss Marion that happened to me a couple of times I think that they were hoping it would sell for higher but knowing they had an offer at the lower price they lowered it to that hoping you would buy.




You are probably right. I was irritated that she didn't respond to the offer at all, or at least tag me when she changed the price. I bought something similar that I liked better. It was $100, which I thought was a fair price, so I didn't make an offer.  Just paid the listed price.  Which brings up another pet peeve. So many times the seller doesn't comment at all when you buy.  I usually say thanks and let them know when I will ship. It just takes a second and lets them know you are monitoring your account, not an MIA seller.


----------



## PikaboICU

jessamine3 said:


> Joined this morning thanks to you ladies! My intention was to use this to clean out my closet, yet I've already _bought_ two handbags with it today...



   Funny how that works huh...

Happened with me too- an Posh, on eBay and so on...

Oh I sell but I think I buy as much, if not more than I sell.. 

BTW  Welcome to TPF... :welcome2:


----------



## AAgurl789

I've sold some expensive items on poshmark (MJ stam, where the buyer and I met up which avoided the dreaded 20% fees and she got to see it in person) and tradesy (burberry trench coat.) I think the key is to be patient and not let the "huns, doll, low ball offers, and general ridiculous inquiries" get to you. I've had buyers try to low ball me, where I've countered their offer, and they countered me and raised their initial offer $5-$10....Really? LOL.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I need some help... I usually sell on Mercari with no problems. I sold 2 bags last week on there and one was delivered yesterday and one was delivered today.

I contacted both and the first person is not responding to me at all. I am not too worried as I know Mercari will rate me after 3 days if the buyer is unresponsive. It's just a hassle because I have to jump through hoops when I already sent the item and USPS tracking shows it was delivered. Has anyone had any problems with this where it took longer to get your money after buyer was unresponsive?

The second gal, now I have a real issue with her. USPS tracking shows that it was delivered today at her front door. I messaged her and asked her to rate me but she responded and said she doesn't know where it is and she will call the post office tomorrow. That just seems so fishy to me. In this scenario would Mercari side with me since the tracking obviously says delivered at her front door? Or is there a chance that I will be out of my money? 

After these 2 experiences I'm not so sure I want to sell on Mercari anymore. This is soo frustrating!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Yes, if it shows 'delivered' via USPS tracKing, there should be no problem. Don't worry.


----------



## gnourtmat

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I don't know if I should e-hug you or laugh! I've been there. TRUST ME! It irritates my soul! Someone suggested to me to accept "the low offer" and then cancel. That way they can WASTE their time and wait for the refund back. They have done that a lot to low ballers on their closet. But two wrongs don't make a right....or do they?  For fear of karma,I've never done it. LOL.




hahaha


----------



## Pinkalicious

LolaCalifornia said:


> Yes, if it shows 'delivered' via USPS tracKing, there should be no problem. Don't worry.




Thanks. The little girl is trying to say that mercari told her the shipping label was messed up. The ignorance is so obvious lol. A package can't be marked as delivered if the shipping label was messed up because the postman has to scan it. Plus it was there in 2 days. On what planet would a fully taped label be so I recognizable that it was delivered to the wrong address because a label was messed up? What she's trying to do is get a refund from mercari. I'm disgusted by what people do.. I've already been scammed on Poshmark a year ago and told myself I'd only buy and sell through these apps for protection. Hopefully Mercari sees right through this one.


----------



## nashpoo

Arlene619 said:


> I just got an offer for $500 on my brand new with tags saint laurent woc. It's never been used and 1550 retail[emoji20]




I feel the pain! I was selling my small croc embossed chain bag for 1675 and got offers starting at 300 bahah. Try eBay!


----------



## gnourtmat

I have yet another buyer claiming she accidentally purchased an item... Purchased 11 hours ago and I shipped it already this afternoon


----------



## gnourtmat

Btw i don't think buyers that claim accidental purchase should be able to leave the seller a rating...


----------



## jessamine3

PikaboICU said:


> Funny how that works huh...
> 
> Happened with me too- an Posh, on eBay and so on...
> 
> Oh I sell but I think I buy as much, if not more than I sell..
> 
> BTW  Welcome to TPF... :welcome2:


Thank you, PikaboICU! (Am happy to report that I made my first sale today!  )


----------



## PikaboICU

jessamine3 said:


> Thank you, PikaboICU! (Am happy to report that I made my first sale today!  )





Yay!  

You're off & running!!
I wish you lots & lots of great sales..

Please drop in & join the convos around the forums- when you have time.

Congrats!!


----------



## coolgrly

Just curious.  Would you consider curtains/drapes as home goods which PM condones according to their rules.  I was just wondering since a pair of curtains were a Host Pick in tonights Posh Party.


----------



## gnourtmat

coolgrly said:


> Just curious.  Would you consider curtains/drapes as home goods which PM condones according to their rules.  I was just wondering since a pair of curtains were a Host Pick in tonights Posh Party.




LOL wtf... unless you're gonna wrap it around your body and use it as a dress


----------



## coolgrly

gnourtmat said:


> LOL wtf... unless you're gonna wrap it around your body and use it as a dress



LOL, at first glance I thought it was a dress until I read curtains.  It seems the seller is fairly new and unaware of the rules.  Some people pointed it out in the comments and there was one that reported it.  The seller also contacted the host that picked it.


----------



## poopsie

I would like to try this site, but it doesn't support desk top computers


----------



## Planet Bananas

coolgrly said:


> LOL, at first glance I thought it was a dress until I read curtains.  It seems the seller is fairly new and unaware of the rules.  Some people pointed it out in the comments and there was one that reported it.  The seller also contacted the host that picked it.


WTF..... 
I'm a size eight and I once bought a pair of pants that said size 8 & the pictures didn't show a perspective of the size AND the seller didn't mention that they were kids size 8. 

They really do a horrible job of policing the site. I can't believe I started out in this thread supporting Poshmark, I definitely feel differently today than I did in the beginning and everything that I see seems like it just keeps going further down hill. I think it's still useful for certain things but overall it's turning into a disappointment.


----------



## sandicat3

There's a very obvious counterfeit Balenciaga listed that has been reported by many poshers  and still hasn't been removed. It's so disappointing that Posh doesn't do a better job of this!!


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> I would like to try this site, but it doesn't support desk top computers


Me too. I take pictures with a camera and upload them to my desktop. They aren't on my phone. They come much better than my phone's pictures. I don't really have enough room on my phone for another app.


----------



## coolgrly

Planet Bananas said:


> WTF.....
> I'm a size eight and I once bought a pair of pants that said size 8 & the pictures didn't show a perspective of the size AND the seller didn't mention that they were kids size 8.
> 
> They really do a horrible job of policing the site. I can't believe I started out in this thread supporting Poshmark, I definitely feel differently today than I did in the beginning and everything that I see seems like it just keeps going further down hill. I think it's still useful for certain things but overall it's turning into a disappointment.



I'm usually careful on whom to follow but, I must have  let a few slip through because now I'm getting follow requests from  sellers that are selling selfie sticks, dvds, videos, perfumes, toddler  clothing, perfume, etc.


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> I would like to try this site, but it doesn't support desk top computers





whateve said:


> Me too. I take pictures with a camera and upload them to my desktop. They aren't on my phone. They come much better than my phone's pictures. I don't really have enough room on my phone for another app.



When I go on Poshmark, I'm on my laptop.  I have only bought a couple of items from that site & I don't sell.  I don't have the app on my phone.

What I don't like about it is their search function.  It's not very user friendly.   And there are all these people I don't know that follow me.  I don't particularly care for that either.  One thing I can't do from my laptop is attend those parties they're always having.  You have to do that from the phone app.


----------



## gnourtmat

So this was a host pick tonight


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> So this was a host pick tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292021


I've seen something like that before and I've just given up its so infuriating. To have fake in the title of the item is so egregious........ Unbelievable.....


----------



## piosavsfan

I finally sold two items on Poshmark - a pair of shoes and a shirt. Still can't get my bags to sell anywhere and don't want to give them away for pennies.


----------



## ksgator

One thing that is irritating about Posh is people who buy things from online sales and list the products and double the price before the sale is even over. I wish I could warn other buyers and let them know they are getting completely ripped off but I guess if you don't do your research it's not my fault, right?


----------



## gnourtmat

just.... why?


----------



## Planet Bananas

gnourtmat said:


> just.... why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294835


&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;
The next time someone does that to me, if they have a closet I will pick an item and offer them the same % less......

Love the profile pic lololololol


----------



## gnourtmat

I'm pretty sure someone's trolling me


----------



## gnourtmat

Planet Bananas said:


> [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> The next time someone does that to me, if they have a closet I will pick an item and offer them the same % less......
> 
> Love the profile pic lololololol




It goes well with my post doesn't it lol


----------



## Miichellesin

mharri20 said:


> Do you have sizes filled out in the "my size" selections? The only thing that becoming a suggested user really does is have people automatically follow you when they sign up if they have similar sizes, so if you don't have sizes filled out, you won't get any new followers. Other than that, j don't think it drives any more traffic to a page. The almost pointless to be honest.




Thanks for replying! Actually I mother it now when I'm up on my rotation I get over a thousand followers in an hour! I guess ur on rotation maybe 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## atlcoach

Me too! [emoji31]


----------



## Miichellesin

I've made accidental purchase before and rooms of times when I almost accidentally purchased something. Im always sharing and sometimes I even share when I'm extremely tired so this can happen


----------



## Miichellesin

PikaboICU said:


> Thank YOU!
> I've been buying on Posh for quite some time but I have nothing listed- however, I have a bunch of "Followers"
> I always wondered WTHeck anyone was following me when I have an empty closet!
> 
> I appreciate your explanation- it finally answered that question.
> 
> And YES Giant EYE ROLL



Most people follow you going to get follows back not for badges.


----------



## lauren85

I just purchased a pair of shoes on PM on Thursday night and the seller has not shipped them. I commented on the post asking when the seller would ship them out yesterday and she still has not replied to my comment. I'm not sure what to do, these are literally my DREAM shoes - I waited and waited to see them go up on Posh and bought them as soon as they were posted so I don't want to report to Posh in case she just hasn't gotten around to it yet. Long story short, do you think I am at risk of losing the $$ that I put down on the shoes if I don't report that she hasn't shipped them yet? I have never had this happen yet in my 2 years using Posh. Any advice is welcomed!! Thanks!:


----------



## coolgrly

Has anyone else gotten a follow request from Bagriculture on PM?  They had over 1600 listings late last night and almost 1900 this morning.

eta:  I haven't looked into it yet but, the listings look consistent to what was on Shop-Hers and on Tradesy.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

coolgrly said:


> Has anyone else gotten a follow request from Bagriculture on PM?  They had over 1600 listings late last night and almost 1900 this morning.
> 
> eta:  I haven't looked into it yet but, the listings look consistent to what was on Shop-Hers and on Tradesy.



Lots of sellers post their items on several sites. Some of my Poshmark items are also for sell on EBay.It's quite common.


----------



## Prettyn

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lots of sellers post their items on several sites. Some of my Poshmark items are also for sell on EBay.It's quite common.


I started selling my items on three sites and it has increase my sales! You have to be on top of it. I got tired of just putting it on tradesy and got good sales on poshmark.


----------



## coolgrly

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lots of sellers post their items on several sites. Some of my Poshmark items are also for sell on EBay.It's quite common.



I sell on multiple sites also.  I remembered there was a thread on them and was wondering if they were one and the same.  Seems so.


----------



## alansgail

PM is an interesting site for sure. I've recently purchased 3 items from sellers on there. The first purchase was flawless and wonderful.
Second purchase, not so much. I bought a wallet and the photos weren't great but that seems to be the norm on there (no offense to all of you who take wonderful photos, you are much appreciated!)

But someone did ask the question if the wallet had any stains, rips or other problems and the answer was...."nope, it's just as it's pictured" or something to that effect.
So because the price was great for this item I took a chance.
Got it today and not happy at all. There is a stain on the front (looks like some sort of water/liquid stain) and the inside pockets are all very dingy and two of those have quite visible stains as well.

Even though I didn't pay much for this piece it will be going back. My biggest gripe with PM is the lack of measurements on about 90% of the items that I've looked at thus far.
I'm somewhat of an impulse shopper, when I'm ready to buy then I'm ready to buy! I hate having to wait for an answer on information that should be obviously included in the listing.
Granted that some of these sellers may be new to selling online but if they aren't then I guess they maybe need to try a bit harder.

My current purchase today is one I'm most excited about so hopefully that will work out.


----------



## Channah

what's the deal with Poshers who are active users  yet don't ship your order or tell you when they might ship?
It bothers me that I have to allow7 days for seller to ship and cannot cancel before that.
Poshmark has been more negative than positive for me as a buyer. More than half the time sellers apparently don't even have the item or can't be bothered to ship.


----------



## gnourtmat

Channah said:


> what's the deal with Poshers who are active users  yet don't ship your order or tell you when they might ship?
> It bothers me that I have to allow7 days for seller to ship and cannot cancel before that.
> Poshmark has been more negative than positive for me as a buyer. More than half the time sellers apparently don't even have the item or can't be bothered to ship.




It bugs me when people don't reply and you can see that they're active! I never purchase from pm but I do sell. I let buyers know when I ship which is mostly the next day or same day. I hate it when people ask me about pricing and go missing when I respond.


----------



## halobear

atlcoach said:


> Me too! [emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295179




I feel your pain. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and this person has the nerve to chew someone else out when they did the same thing to her


----------



## halobear

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> +1 I agree. Recently (SERIOUSLY happened a few mins ago lol) did this to a low baller,she made a new account LITERALLY after me rejecting her offer. I  blocked her and she pretended she was someone else on my listing LOL (mind you,she is using a similar user name on the "fake profile" that corresponds with her real user name.  le sigh lol) She pretended she was interested and made the SAME exact low ball offer. *sighs* Gotta love a persistent Posher!  I have a feeling this one will come back after the second block lol




I didn't know you can block people. Good to know. I had the same girl follow me from Posh to Merc with the same low ball offer.


----------



## MissMarion

Re low ball offers... I give them the benefit of the doubt when they offer less than half (maybe they figure it doesn't hurt to ask), respond with a reasonable counter offer, then they come back with a nominal increase. Mind you we are over $60 apart. So I decline and block. But apparently if they already made an offer they can continue to offer, because I have had two consecutive parties make another offer (still ridiculous) after being declined and blocked.


----------



## travelluver

After purchasing since 2013, I just listed some items for sale since I have finally bitten the bullet and gotten a smart phone!  I listed prices for my items but how do I mark that I am open to offers on each item?


----------



## Channah

gnourtmat said:


> It bugs me when people don't reply and you can see that they're active! I never purchase from pm but I do sell. I let buyers know when I ship which is mostly the next day or same day. I hate it when people ask me about pricing and go missing when I respond.



instead of cancelling the order they just never ship and never say a word. Just strange.
meanwhile i am positive this seller won't be shipping so I'm waiting till day 7 to get a refund. Currently on day 5 lol.


----------



## Channah

cdtracing said:


> When I go on Poshmark, I'm on my laptop.  I have only bought a couple of items from that site & I don't sell.  I don't have the app on my phone.
> 
> What I don't like about it is their search function.  It's not very user friendly.   And there are all these people I don't know that follow me.  I don't particularly care for that either.  One thing I can't do from my laptop is attend those parties they're always having.  You have to do that from the phone app.


yeah what is with all the random follows?
I don't even sell, never have, and i get them.


----------



## cdtracing

Channah said:


> yeah what is with all the random follows?
> I don't even sell, never have, and i get them.



I don't understand  it either.  I get a lot of that & I have no clue why they do that or what the purpose is.  I've never sold anything & as far as I know, have not set up a closet. If I do have a closet, it's empty.


----------



## Planet Bananas

Channah said:


> instead of cancelling the order they just never ship and never say a word. Just strange.
> meanwhile i am positive this seller won't be shipping so I'm waiting till day 7 to get a refund. Currently on day 5 lol.


The thing that kills me the most is when I have made an offer that's accepted and they do this, it's happened more than once. I don't know if that means they sold it for more on another site or what, but it is so irritating! If someone accepts my offer I'm excited and I think I'm going to actually receive the item, silly me!


----------



## alansgail

After reading this forum and my own (albeit very limited) experience with buying from Posh it's my conclusion that it's just not a very legit site for selling items.
I'm always shocked by the lack of communication with many of these sellers! People even asking for better or more pics and being told, "No, I won't be posting any more photos, thanks for understanding".......seriously? Why put up an item for sale if you aren't serious about selling it?
Lots of people WANTING to buy and the seller not cooperating? Who has time for that?

Not me.


----------



## kateincali

Channah said:


> yeah what is with all the random follows?
> I don't even sell, never have, and i get them.






cdtracing said:


> I don't understand  it either.  I get a lot of that & I have no clue why they do that or what the purpose is.  I've never sold anything & as far as I know, have not set up a closet. If I do have a closet, it's empty.




When you sign up, you're added to the 'new people'. Lots of sellers follow new accounts in hopes they'll check out their closet in return and follow back/purchase something.


----------



## Planet Bananas

alansgail said:


> After reading this forum and my own (albeit very limited) experience with buying from Posh it's my conclusion that it's just not a very legit site for selling items.
> I'm always shocked by the lack of communication with many of these sellers! People even asking for better or more pics and being told, "No, I won't be posting any more photos, thanks for understanding".......seriously? Why put up an item for sale if you aren't serious about selling it?
> Lots of people WANTING to buy and the seller not cooperating? Who has time for that?
> 
> Not me.


I think it used to be really good and I was very happy selling and buying on there. Then, over time as it grew they stopped policing it like they should and this new wholesale / retail option is weird and I don't think anybody likes it. Their lack of attention to things has opened the door to more scammers and lazy sellers. The other thing they don't do which in my opinion would make things a lot better is handle abandoned closets. There are people who decide they don't want to be bothered with selling but they don't delete their closet. It's a shame, I have been on tradesy a lot lately but I have to say I liked Poshmark in its old incarnation much better.


----------



## Prettyn

alansgail said:


> After reading this forum and my own (albeit very limited) experience with buying from Posh it's my conclusion that it's just not a very legit site for selling items.
> I'm always shocked by the lack of communication with many of these sellers! People even asking for better or more pics and being told, "No, I won't be posting any more photos, thanks for understanding".......seriously? Why put up an item for sale if you aren't serious about selling it?
> Lots of people WANTING to buy and the seller not cooperating? Who has time for that?
> 
> Not me.


I have sold 4 high dollar items on posh without incident. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Channah

Planet Bananas said:


> The thing that kills me the most is when I have made an offer that's accepted and they do this, it's happened more than once. I don't know if that means they sold it for more on another site or what, but it is so irritating! If someone accepts my offer I'm excited and I think I'm going to actually receive the item, silly me!



LOL that has not happened to me but wow. What the heck???

There needs to be a policy in place for this sort of thing.
Its overall a poorly run place.


----------



## Channah

Frankly I'd really like to stop utilizing the site because it stinks but I can't help looking for things LOL.
Ebay is a hell of a lot better run and for sellers they don't take 20% commission.
The majority of my experiences of good old ebay have been positive.


----------



## nashpoo

I love when I'm selling sold out items with a high resale value and girls like to leave rude comments about my price. Like, "why so expensive" "your price is ridiculous, no one will buy these" you can get these straight from the website cheaper" hello. These are SOLD OUT. if you don't agree with my pricing then that's totally fine. I'm not forcing you to purchase my items. I really don't get it.


----------



## Planet Bananas

nashpoo said:


> I love when I'm selling sold out items with a high resale value and girls like to leave rude comments about my price. Like, "why so expensive" "your price is ridiculous, no one will buy these" you can get these straight from the website cheaper" hello. These are SOLD OUT. if you don't agree with my pricing then that's totally fine. I'm not forcing you to purchase my items. I really don't get it.


The best is when people call sellers scammers because they're selling an item for a price that's higher than on the internet or Amazon. I guess they don't understand the concept of buying low and selling high or how business and making money work. At first I thought it was funny until I realized how many of these comments I have seen and now it's just sad &#128532;


----------



## nashpoo

Planet Bananas said:


> The best is when people call sellers scammers because they're selling an item for a price that's higher than on the internet or Amazon. I guess they don't understand the concept of buying low and selling high or how business and making money work. At first I thought it was funny until I realized how many of these comments I have seen and now it's just sad [emoji17]




It's so irritating! Maybe it's because majority of these girls are still in middle/high school? Haha. For example, I was able to buy a pair of authentic yeezys for retail ($200) and I listed them for $1500 because that's the resale market for these sneakers. I constantly was getting comments like "trash" "lol your price sucks good luck" "lol you can get these on other sites for waaay cheaper" [emoji19][emoji19] my price was already ridiculously low. But I ended up selling the sneakers on eBay for $1800. Sigh!!! It's like getting harassed on Poshmark all the time haha


----------



## halobear

So annoyed. I sold something on Mercari last night. Packed it and brought it to the post office this morning only to be told that they can't give me a receipt or even take it because Mercari post dated the label for Monday. Ugh!!!!! Now I have to lug the box to work on the train on Monday and take time out of my already shortened lunch to go to the post office.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I've definitely been a Debbie Downer about posh lately... But I've been searching for some pairs of shoes for weeks (can't find them anywhere) and even though I'm constantly annoyed by counterfeits/scams and posh's lacking enforcement, I am noticing that I like posh more than some of the other apps!  Argh! I hate eating my words!! 

I tried lollipuff & shophers on recommendations and I can't stand their user interfaces--am I doing it wrong? Searching is a disaster of sifting through results (much like posh BUT at least I can sort by "just in" so the new things I haven't yet browsed are grouped together and I can stop once I reach listings I've already browsed...) Etsy was annoying compared to posh bc at least with posh there's comments displayed so I can see if my questions have already been answered previously and i can also tag someone if I'm unsure about sizing or authenticity.  I hate tradesy and vinted and refuse to try mercari out of stubbornness (not a good reason I realize).

So... eBay, poshmark, and The RealReal remain my top ranked sites for stalking/buying shoes. Any tips for the other apps/sites or suggestions of other places to try? I'm also thinking about selling more because my hoard of shoes is out of control--I've liked selling on posh even if the fees are high because they take care of everything... I'm worried about selling on eBay and having to do the work myself to get stuff shipped (anybody have good shipping advice when you don't have the convenience of a provided label?)


----------



## Planet Bananas

tiffCAKE said:


> I've definitely been a Debbie Downer about posh lately... But I've been searching for some pairs of shoes for weeks (can't find them anywhere) and even though I'm constantly annoyed by counterfeits/scams and posh's lacking enforcement, I am noticing that I like posh more than some of the other apps!  Argh! I hate eating my words!!
> 
> I tried lollipuff & shophers on recommendations and I can't stand their user interfaces--am I doing it wrong? Searching is a disaster of sifting through results (much like posh BUT at least I can sort by "just in" so the new things I haven't yet browsed are grouped together and I can stop once I reach listings I've already browsed...) Etsy was annoying compared to posh bc at least with posh there's comments displayed so I can see if my questions have already been answered previously and i can also tag someone if I'm unsure about sizing or authenticity.  I hate tradesy and vinted and refuse to try mercari out of stubbornness (not a good reason I realize).
> 
> So... eBay, poshmark, and The RealReal remain my top ranked sites for stalking/buying shoes. Any tips for the other apps/sites or suggestions of other places to try? I'm also thinking about selling more because my hoard of shoes is out of control--I've liked selling on posh even if the fees are high because they take care of everything... I'm worried about selling on eBay and having to do the work myself to get stuff shipped (anybody have good shipping advice when you don't have the convenience of a provided label?)


We definitely have a lot in common! I also have a horde of shoes I need to sell in addition to some more clothes.... I continue to have good experiences on tradesy. I have 2 listings on there that haven't sold in over a month but I just bought a pair of Chloe flats for 150 and a pair of Rag & Bone booties for around 200. I haven't received the Chloe Flats yet, but the booties were in phenomenal condition original box with dust bag. The seller negotiated on the price, great communication, and I found that with the seller on the Chloe flats also.

And yes as much as I complain about Poshmark I can't seem to stay off of it, but I don't think I would be as comfortable buying Chloe on Poshmark.

Edited to add I cannot stand the realreal or ShopHers or lollipuff. I won't even waste my time anymore. I occasionally will look through mercari but only for non high-end items..... the other thing I like about tradesy is they put things on sale. What that means for the seller I don't know, but as a buyer I get an email that says Welcome to our Shoe Sale (which is how I found the Chloe flats) and I just filtered out my size and the person still negotiated on price).


----------



## Planet Bananas

nashpoo said:


> It's so irritating! Maybe it's because majority of these girls are still in middle/high school? Haha. For example, I was able to buy a pair of authentic yeezys for retail ($200) and I listed them for $1500 because that's the resale market for these sneakers. I constantly was getting comments like "trash" "lol your price sucks good luck" "lol you can get these on other sites for waaay cheaper" [emoji19][emoji19] my price was already ridiculously low. But I ended up selling the sneakers on eBay for $1800. Sigh!!! It's like getting harassed on Poshmark all the time haha


They must be in high school or not too far out of it. I can't believe that people put those comments under Yeezys, everybody knows those are so in demand and the market sets the price. You're not running a charity, I guess they don't get that you get to sell them for what everybody else tells them for...... or maybe because they're special they should get them for less &#128561;&#128539;


----------



## tiffCAKE

Planet Bananas said:


> We definitely have a lot in common! I also have a horde of shoes I need to sell in addition to some more clothes.... I continue to have good experiences on tradesy. I have 2 listings on there that haven't sold in over a month but I just bought a pair of Chloe flats for 150 and a pair of Rag & Bone booties for around 200. I haven't received the Chloe Flats yet, but the booties were in phenomenal condition original box with dust bag. The seller negotiated on the price, great communication, and I found that with the seller on the Chloe flats also.
> 
> And yes as much as I complain about Poshmark I can't seem to stay off of it, but I don't think I would be as comfortable buying Chloe on Poshmark.
> 
> Edited to add I cannot stand the realreal or ShopHers or lollipuff. I won't even waste my time anymore. I occasionally will look through mercari but only for non high-end items..... the other thing I like about tradesy is they put things on sale. What that means for the seller I don't know, but as a buyer I get an email that says Welcome to our Shoe Sale (which is how I found the Chloe flats) and I just filtered out my size and the person still negotiated on price).




I'm gonna have to give tradesy another try I guess! Maybe I'm just being stubborn--it would all be worth it though if I found a few pairs I've been unsuccessful thus far in finding!


----------



## speedygirl45

Planet Bananas said:


> We definitely have a lot in common! I also have a horde of shoes I need to sell in addition to some more clothes.... I continue to have good experiences on tradesy. I have 2 listings on there that haven't sold in over a month but I just bought a pair of Chloe flats for 150 and a pair of Rag & Bone booties for around 200. I haven't received the Chloe Flats yet, but the booties were in phenomenal condition original box with dust bag. The seller negotiated on the price, great communication, and I found that with the seller on the Chloe flats also.
> 
> And yes as much as I complain about Poshmark I can't seem to stay off of it, but I don't think I would be as comfortable buying Chloe on Poshmark.
> 
> Edited to add I cannot stand the realreal or ShopHers or lollipuff. I won't even waste my time anymore. I occasionally will look through mercari but only for non high-end items..... the other thing I like about tradesy is they put things on sale. What that means for the seller I don't know, but as a buyer I get an email that says Welcome to our Shoe Sale (which is how I found the Chloe flats) and I just filtered out my size and the person still negotiated on price).


I've never used TheRealReal, but I've generally had good experiences with buying/selling on Tradesy. Seems to have a more mature demographic that can actually afford designer. Customer service has been nice to me and one of the only annoyances I had was a buyer returned claiming I sold a fake(they send returns to Tradesy) and it held up my money while Tradesy authenticated. The ruling was in my favor and I was able to withdraw.


----------



## gnourtmat

[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## bernz84

Nvm


----------



## sparksfly

Someone I follow on IG showed two pairs of shoes she got for $35 each. Manolos and Prada. She's pretty well versed on high end items so I doubt they're fake. But I have a hard time believing she actually paid that little. She said she just searched for the brand.


----------



## Arlene619

sparksfly said:


> Someone I follow on IG showed two pairs of shoes she got for $35 each. Manolos and Prada. She's pretty well versed on high end items so I doubt they're fake. But I have a hard time believing she actually paid that little. She said she just searched for the brand.


Lol, I think she was missing a zero behind the 35.


----------



## sparksfly

Arlene619 said:


> Lol, I think she was missing a zero behind the 35.




They're kitten heels so $350 seems high. Also the Prada must be older as they don't have the white label. 

She claims you gotta be fast at buying. I looked and there's pradas for under $50 but they're vintage and no styles I'd ever wear.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

sparksfly said:


> They're kitten heels so $350 seems high. Also the Prada must be older as they don't have the white label.
> 
> She claims you gotta be fast at buying. I looked and there's pradas for under $50 but they're vintage and no styles I'd ever wear.
> 
> View attachment 3312643
> 
> View attachment 3312644


to each it's own..but I am having a hard time wondering why anyone would pay $35 each. MAYBE for both haha.


----------



## mharri20

sparksfly said:


> They're kitten heels so $350 seems high. Also the Prada must be older as they don't have the white label.
> 
> She claims you gotta be fast at buying. I looked and there's pradas for under $50 but they're vintage and no styles I'd ever wear.
> 
> View attachment 3312643
> 
> View attachment 3312644



These are much older styles, so I am sure she only paid $35 and isn't lying. It's true though, you have to be quick when buying because the cheap stuff goes fast.

Plenty of people list super low on purpose, or list low because they don't know what they have. I found some Saint Laurent flats for $30 that were worn once and in almost perfect condition (here's a link and they aren't an "old" style either: http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-studded-ballet-flat-503016022.html). I happened to see them an hour after they were listed and a couple people had commented asking if they were authentic, but I could tell they were so I bought them right away. 

If you really wanted to see if someone was lying, all you have to do is look through the "sold" listings under that brand....


----------



## collegechic

I just started on posh, had luck selling fast fashion items but pulled all my high end items because of the low offers. Items do sit around for a while and I just hate them taking up space in my small house so I end up donating most of them.
I just wish they would remove users who aren't active so I don't see their listings in my searches


----------



## AAgurl789

collegechic said:


> I just started on posh, had luck selling fast fashion items but pulled all my high end items because of the low offers. Items do sit around for a while and I just hate them taking up space in my small house so I end up donating most of them.
> I just wish they would remove users who aren't active so I don't see their listings in my searches



I have the most luck selling high end things on tradesy without lowballers like poshmark...grrr...poshmark is used for my low end things and random stuffs that I want to get rid of asap. Rarely do I have luck on high end with posh.

I saw a Valentino milano purse on posh for a high price. I wonder if people know that there's two Valentinos....Half tempted to inform buyers that this is not the couture one..but then it's not really my business to inform people. It just sucks that people will think that they have the "real" Valentino.


----------



## alansgail

I've recently purchased two beautiful bags on PM! I also had to return a wallet that was rather thrashed but described as in "excellent" condition. I think it's worth taking a chance on the items, if they aren't as they're described the buyer has the chance to upload photos of the damage in order to get their money back. I didn't have any problem and the two bags I bought are just great, one is almost brand new and maybe was used twice so I got a phenomenal deal on a bag that I would have paid a LOT more for had it been new.
Sure, it's annoying with all of the chit chat and such and sellers not adding measurements, etc.
But if you're willing to work at it a bit more to get what you want then (for me anyway) it's totally worth it.


----------



## Channah

Something odd. Has this ever happened to anyone here b4? I ordered something on the 23rd. The seller shipped fairly promptly yet no tracking info has showed up to this day (hasn't been that many days but definitely way too long to go without a single scan). She claims she dropped it off and I'm inclined to believe her but I cannot understand why there are no scans which means no tracking info in the system. Should I cancel order when that option becomes available? I don't know what to do. Obviously if I get it she deserves to get her money but who knows where it is... so if I cancel that would mean she doesn't get paid I assume.
 In the meantime I'm out of my money and have no product nor any proof a product was ever shipped to me.
It still says "In Process"
i asked her if she had a copy of the tracking info and she does not.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Channah said:


> Something odd. Has this ever happened to anyone here b4? I ordered something on the 23rd. The seller shipped fairly promptly yet no tracking info has showed up to this day (hasn't been that many days but definitely way too long to go without a single scan). She claims she dropped it off and I'm inclined to believe her but I cannot understand why there are no scans which means no tracking info in the system. Should I cancel order when that option becomes available? I don't know what to do. Obviously if I get it she deserves to get her money but who knows where it is... so if I cancel that would mean she doesn't get paid I assume.
> In the meantime I'm out of my money and have no product nor any proof a product was ever shipped to me.
> It still says "In Process"
> i asked her if she had a copy of the tracking info and she does not.



I would cancel. Let's say the seller drops it off (doesn't get it scanned at the counter) in a bin. Sometimes, things fall off the conveyer belt when it's being processed so it'll never get scanned and the item is essentially "lost" (unless a worker finds it and puts it in back on to be processed...but who know how long that will take). The other thing is she lied and never shipped it. Either way, I'd look out for myself first. Otherwise you're just out of money for who knows how long. 

*Also note, some other members on here have said that sometimes the initial scans don't occur and that the only scans they can see is when the item is "out for delivery" or gets delivered. Given that PM uses priority mail, I'd wait the 7 days which gives the package more than enough time to get to you. If it's not there on the 7th day, I would cancel and let the seller deal with it (whether it be lost or she simply lied about shipping it out).


----------



## Channah

ThisVNchick said:


> I would cancel. Let's say the seller drops it off (doesn't get it scanned at the counter) in a bin. Sometimes, things fall off the conveyer belt when it's being processed so it'll never get scanned and the item is essentially "lost" (unless a worker finds it and puts it in back on to be processed...but who know how long that will take). The other thing is she lied and never shipped it. Either way, I'd look out for myself first. Otherwise you're just out of money for who knows how long.
> 
> *Also note, some other members on here have said that sometimes the initial scans don't occur and that the only scans they can see is when the item is "out for delivery" or gets delivered. Given that PM uses priority mail, I'd wait the 7 days which gives the package more than enough time to get to you. If it's not there on the 7th day, I would cancel and let the seller deal with it (whether it be lost or she simply lied about shipping it out).


Thank you!  Good idea. I'll wait the the 7 days to be fair and then cancel if I don't have it by then.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Channah said:


> Something odd. Has this ever happened to anyone here b4? I ordered something on the 23rd. The seller shipped fairly promptly yet no tracking info has showed up to this day (hasn't been that many days but definitely way too long to go without a single scan). She claims she dropped it off and I'm inclined to believe her but I cannot understand why there are no scans which means no tracking info in the system. Should I cancel order when that option becomes available? I don't know what to do. Obviously if I get it she deserves to get her money but who knows where it is... so if I cancel that would mean she doesn't get paid I assume.
> In the meantime I'm out of my money and have no product nor any proof a product was ever shipped to me.
> It still says "In Process"
> i asked her if she had a copy of the tracking info and she does not.




Not trying to be negative, but my guess is that she hasn't shipped... It tends to happen sometimes on Poshmark. I went thorough it last week; someone accepted my offer but then never shipped or communicated even though I asked a few times. I finally just cancelled after 7 days. I hope that's not the case for you... Good luck!


----------



## Channah

LolaCalifornia said:


> Not trying to be negative, but my guess is that she hasn't shipped... It tends to happen sometimes on Poshmark. I went thorough it last week; someone accepted my offer but then never shipped or communicated even though I asked a few times. I finally just cancelled after 7 days. I hope that's not the case for you... Good luck!


That would be odd since she's communicated with me for days now but never know lol. The only reason I believe she shipped is that she has been in communication. I guess I will give it till Friday before I cancel the order. I think that will be over 7 days. If I don't have a parcel in my hand on Friday I will cancel unless I see tracking that shows  the item is in transit to me.
Poshmark is so annoying lol. Ebay seems so much more reliable.


----------



## all7s

Channah said:


> Something odd. Has this ever happened to anyone here b4? I ordered something on the 23rd. The seller shipped fairly promptly yet no tracking info has showed up to this day (hasn't been that many days but definitely way too long to go without a single scan). She claims she dropped it off and I'm inclined to believe her but I cannot understand why there are no scans which means no tracking info in the system. Should I cancel order when that option becomes available? I don't know what to do. Obviously if I get it she deserves to get her money but who knows where it is... so if I cancel that would mean she doesn't get paid I assume.
> In the meantime I'm out of my money and have no product nor any proof a product was ever shipped to me.
> It still says "In Process"
> i asked her if she had a copy of the tracking info and she does not.





ThisVNchick said:


> *Also note, some other members on here have said that sometimes the initial scans don't occur and that the only scans they can see is when the item is "out for delivery" or gets delivered. Given that PM uses priority mail, I'd wait the 7 days which gives the package more than enough time to get to you. If it's not there on the 7th day, I would cancel and let the seller deal with it (whether it be lost or she simply lied about shipping it out).



This has happened to me on multiple orders. USPS wouldnt get the initial scan tracking posted until a later checkpoint and one time not until after the item arrived. But everything always arrived safely.

I wouldnt be concerned yet about your package. And considering last weekend was Good Friday / Easter, there may have been some slowdown with the post office. Sorry to hear this is happening, I hope it clears up quickly!


----------



## Channah

all7s said:


> This has happened to me on multiple orders. USPS wouldnt get the initial scan tracking posted until a later checkpoint and one time not until after the item arrived. But everything always arrived safely.
> 
> I wouldnt be concerned yet about your package. And considering last weekend was Good Friday / Easter, there may have been some slowdown with the post office. Sorry to hear this is happening, I hope it clears up quickly!



You're probably right. I'll be patient


----------



## sashaj

Has anyone used the poshmark concierge authentication?


----------



## kateincali

sashaj said:


> Has anyone used the poshmark concierge authentication?




I've only had good experiences with it. Items were processed within 1-3 business days.


----------



## Prettyn

I have sold high end items on tradesy and postmark and the Chanel and LV items I sold on poshmark the buyers did not low ball me and I accepted all the offers. I have gotten some really low ball offers on tradesy.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Channah said:


> Something odd. Has this ever happened to anyone here b4? I ordered something on the 23rd. The seller shipped fairly promptly yet no tracking info has showed up to this day (hasn't been that many days but definitely way too long to go without a single scan). She claims she dropped it off and I'm inclined to believe her but I cannot understand why there are no scans which means no tracking info in the system. Should I cancel order when that option becomes available? I don't know what to do. Obviously if I get it she deserves to get her money but who knows where it is... so if I cancel that would mean she doesn't get paid I assume.
> In the meantime I'm out of my money and have no product nor any proof a product was ever shipped to me.
> It still says "In Process"
> i asked her if she had a copy of the tracking info and she does not.




I always ship reallllllly fast but one time I had something that didn't scan for DAYS!!! I was totally freaking out.

Sometimes things scan for me when they're picked up from drop off location, but regardless they always scan once they make it to main sorting facility here in Vegas and then again when they leave to to the next facility.  This particular time however, it never scanned until it was out for delivery in Montana. I have zero clue how it went off the grid for 3 days but the very first scan was almost 6hrs before buyer received it when it went out for delivery.

The buyer was really cool about the whole thing so I was grateful. So now, I ask them to scan it for me when I drop it off  I don't want to go through that again!


----------



## tiffCAKE

sashaj said:


> Has anyone used the poshmark concierge authentication?




I've never used them as the buyer but I have as a seller.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Channah said:


> That would be odd since she's communicated with me for days now but never know lol. The only reason I believe she shipped is that she has been in communication. I guess I will give it till Friday before I cancel the order. I think that will be over 7 days. If I don't have a parcel in my hand on Friday I will cancel unless I see tracking that shows  the item is in transit to me.
> Poshmark is so annoying lol. Ebay seems so much more reliable.




If she's been in communication then it's probably a post office issue. You'll probably get your item soon!


----------



## atlcoach

Channah said:


> Something odd. Has this ever happened to anyone here b4? I ordered something on the 23rd. The seller shipped fairly promptly yet no tracking info has showed up to this day (hasn't been that many days but definitely way too long to go without a single scan). She claims she dropped it off and I'm inclined to believe her but I cannot understand why there are no scans which means no tracking info in the system. Should I cancel order when that option becomes available? I don't know what to do. Obviously if I get it she deserves to get her money but who knows where it is... so if I cancel that would mean she doesn't get paid I assume.
> In the meantime I'm out of my money and have no product nor any proof a product was ever shipped to me.
> It still says "In Process"
> i asked her if she had a copy of the tracking info and she does not.




Every seller on Poshmark has the tracking info. It's on the shipping label which is sent to the seller's email as soon as an item is sold.


----------



## Channah

LolaCalifornia said:


> If she's been in communication then it's probably a post office issue. You'll probably get your item soon!



The tracking is up  so no more troubles.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Channah said:


> The tracking is up  so no more troubles.




Yay! I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone had an item be out for delivery and then say "delivery status not updated"? I'm nervous that the item wasn't scanned on delivery and buyer will say that they didn't get it.


----------



## bernz84

piosavsfan said:


> Has anyone had an item be out for delivery and then say "delivery status not updated"? I'm nervous that the item wasn't scanned on delivery and buyer will say that they didn't get it.



Yep, happened to me twice when I've sold items on poshmark. It usually updates later in the day or the day after. It's annoying, but not a huge deal. Has it been long?


----------



## piosavsfan

bernz84 said:


> Yep, happened to me twice when I've sold items on poshmark. It usually updates later in the day or the day after. It's annoying, but not a huge deal. Has it been long?


 It was out for delivery on 4/1 and did not update. I ended up asking the buyer if she got the item and she said that she did. So, I emailed Poshmark and they made it so that she could accept the order and release the funds to me even though tracking still hasn't updated.


----------



## Shelby33

Channah said:


> That would be odd since she's communicated with me for days now but never know lol. The only reason I believe she shipped is that she has been in communication. I guess I will give it till Friday before I cancel the order. I think that will be over 7 days. If I don't have a parcel in my hand on Friday I will cancel unless I see tracking that shows  the item is in transit to me.
> Poshmark is so annoying lol. Ebay seems so much more reliable.



If you do cancel, and receive the item after cancelation, you keep the package as a courtesy from PM and the seller gets paid.


----------



## gnourtmat

I sold a new with tags swimsuit. In my description I included the size, color and material. the buyer just messaged me saying the swimsuit isn't lined and it "seems cheaply made". I'm not sure how to respond to this.. She didn't ask me any questions about lining or material prior to purchasing.


----------



## gnourtmat

gnourtmat said:


> I sold a new with tags swimsuit. In my description I included the size, color and material. the buyer just messaged me saying the swimsuit isn't lined and it "seems cheaply made". I'm not sure how to respond to this.. She didn't ask me any questions about lining or material prior to purchasing.




I also included actual pictures of the item in my listing vs using stock photos.


----------



## bernz84

gnourtmat said:


> I sold a new with tags swimsuit. In my description I included the size, color and material. the buyer just messaged me saying the swimsuit isn't lined and it "seems cheaply made". I'm not sure how to respond to this.. She didn't ask me any questions about lining or material prior to purchasing.



Did they already confirm on poshmark that they received the item and gave you a seller rating? If so, then all sales are final and there is nothing the buyer can do. At least, that is from what I understand. I'm not sure if I have heard of anyone opening a claim after the 3 day deadline, unless I am wrong...?

Worst case scenario if she is still within the 3 days she opens a claim and then Poshmark asks her to send the item back while they refund her. I don't see how they would side with her, though, especially if you posted your own pics...

I'm sorry, I don't know if I can add to this and I know I didn't answer your question. I was actually in a position where a girl bought an item from me via Poshmark and gave me a high rating...but then the day after started questioning the authenticity of the item I sold her (!!!). I kept affirming that the item I sold is authentic (and I know it is because I was the first owner and it was straight from the boutique) and I kept stating she could always authenticate it with my permission. She relented eventually, but it was nerve wracking. I honestly don't even know if she even bothered to get the item authenticated.

I actually really _don't _like Poshmark that much because I feel like seller protection is less than nothing (whereas with Tradesy, they offer some protection when a buyer isn't happy with the item). It also doesn't help that the maximum number of photos you can upload is 4. I like to take lots of pictures because I know people don't read and I like to show buyers all the flaws and details of the items I have posted. And I just think it gives more wiggle room for remorseful buyers to fib about what they received.

I tend to sell more stuff on there than Tradesy, though, which kinda sucks because I'd rather sell through there than Poshmark.


----------



## Prettyn

bernz84 said:


> Did they already confirm on poshmark that they received the item and gave you a seller rating? If so, then all sales are final and there is nothing the buyer can do. At least, that is from what I understand. I'm not sure if I have heard of anyone opening a claim after the 3 day deadline, unless I am wrong...?
> 
> Worst case scenario if she is still within the 3 days she opens a claim and then Poshmark asks her to send the item back while they refund her. I don't see how they would side with her, though, especially if you posted your own pics...
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know if I can add to this and I know I didn't answer your question. I was actually in a position where a girl bought an item from me via Poshmark and gave me a high rating...but then the day after started questioning the authenticity of the item I sold her (!!!). I kept affirming that the item I sold is authentic (and I know it is because I was the first owner and it was straight from the boutique) and I kept stating she could always authenticate it with my permission. She relented eventually, but it was nerve wracking. I honestly don't even know if she even bothered to get the item authenticated.
> 
> I actually really _don't _like Poshmark that much because I feel like seller protection is less than nothing (whereas with Tradesy, they offer some protection when a buyer isn't happy with the item). It also doesn't help that the maximum number of photos you can upload is 4. I like to take lots of pictures because I know people don't read and I like to show buyers all the flaws and details of the items I have posted. And I just think it gives more wiggle room for remorseful buyers to fib about what they received.
> 
> I tend to sell more stuff on there than Tradesy, though, which kinda sucks because I'd rather sell through there than Poshmark.


I add additional pictures, I just upload like I'm selling an item but add this is additional pictures see the original.


----------



## bernz84

Prettyn said:


> I add additional pictures, I just upload like I'm selling an item but add this is additional pictures see the original.



Never thought of that! Hmm...but even then, it just seems like a pain in the butt. I wish poshmark actually let you upload more than just 4 pics.

I also realized that the pfer I responded to has more experience on poshmark than I do. So what I just said is even more irrelevant. Argh, I feel dumb.


----------



## tiffCAKE

bernz84 said:


> Never thought of that! Hmm...but even then, it just seems like a pain in the butt. I wish poshmark actually let you upload more than just 4 pics.
> 
> I also realized that the pfer I responded to has more experience on poshmark than I do. So what I just said is even more irrelevant. Argh, I feel dumb.




Don't feel dumb--we all learn things from experience. Either it happens to us or someone tells us about what happens to them.  I'm not brand new to poshmark but I still feel like a newbie because I'm not a prolific seller.


----------



## NANI1972

Just signed up for this app, but noticed can only post four pictures for the listing. Is this correct, how can you possibly show that much detail of the item with just four pictures?! If there is a way to post more pictures somebody please clue  me in.

NM just saw the above post, it's completely ridiculous that they only allow four pictures [emoji58]


----------



## Arlene619

NANI1972 said:


> Just signed up for this app, but noticed can only post four pictures for the listing. Is this correct, how can you possibly show that much detail of the item with just four pictures?! If there is a way to post more pictures somebody please clue  me in.
> 
> NM just saw the above post, it's completely ridiculous that they only allow four pictures [emoji58]


I know right ?! I always have to make an extra listing for more pics. Also beware of people stealing pics off of google/ebay, then they try to lure you off of poshmark with a better deal using PayPal or Google wallet.


----------



## piosavsfan

NANI1972 said:


> Just signed up for this app, but noticed can only post four pictures for the listing. Is this correct, how can you possibly show that much detail of the item with just four pictures?! If there is a way to post more pictures somebody please clue  me in.
> 
> NM just saw the above post, it's completely ridiculous that they only allow four pictures [emoji58]



I either make a 2nd listing with more pictures or use a collage app to fit more than one pic into their slots.


----------



## NANI1972

piosavsfan said:


> I either make a 2nd listing with more pictures or use a collage app to fit more than one pic into their slots.




I have over 70 items to list, doing the collage thing would be a big giant PITA, although it's a great idea. I just don't understand why they wouldn't allow more pictures in a listing so a sellers we could avoid having to do all these tricks & jump through hoops to post enough pictures.


----------



## gnourtmat

bernz84 said:


> Did they already confirm on poshmark that they received the item and gave you a seller rating? If so, then all sales are final and there is nothing the buyer can do. At least, that is from what I understand. I'm not sure if I have heard of anyone opening a claim after the 3 day deadline, unless I am wrong...?
> 
> Worst case scenario if she is still within the 3 days she opens a claim and then Poshmark asks her to send the item back while they refund her. I don't see how they would side with her, though, especially if you posted your own pics...
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know if I can add to this and I know I didn't answer your question. I was actually in a position where a girl bought an item from me via Poshmark and gave me a high rating...but then the day after started questioning the authenticity of the item I sold her (!!!). I kept affirming that the item I sold is authentic (and I know it is because I was the first owner and it was straight from the boutique) and I kept stating she could always authenticate it with my permission. She relented eventually, but it was nerve wracking. I honestly don't even know if she even bothered to get the item authenticated.
> 
> I actually really _don't _like Poshmark that much because I feel like seller protection is less than nothing (whereas with Tradesy, they offer some protection when a buyer isn't happy with the item). It also doesn't help that the maximum number of photos you can upload is 4. I like to take lots of pictures because I know people don't read and I like to show buyers all the flaws and details of the items I have posted. And I just think it gives more wiggle room for remorseful buyers to fib about what they received.
> 
> I tend to sell more stuff on there than Tradesy, though, which kinda sucks because I'd rather sell through there than Poshmark.




She finally confirmed and left me a crappy rating. [emoji19]


----------



## bernz84

Just sold another item on Poshmark. Ugh, I wish it were with Tradesy, but it seems like only LV sells on Tradesy. My LV sells within minutes after posting but not my other listings. 



gnourtmat said:


> She finally confirmed and left me a crappy rating. [emoji19]



Lame. At least she didn't contest and ask for her money back.  

I seriously think if we were ALLOWED to post more pictures on a listing buyers would actually take the time to look at what they are buying.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Yeah.... The 4 pictures thing is the worst. I do collages but there's no way to zoom in on photos, at least not within the app. I always mention anything so they can look for it in the photo but it stinks they can't look at it more closely.  I can't tell you how many times I spot something myself in someone else's listing and try to pinch/zoom, forgetting it doesn't work, then immediately get annoyed bc I instead have to comment and ask if that thing I saw is a shadow, glare, damage etc... 

I also do extra listings when I'm afraid the collage makes things too small but then whenever I update something or drop a price, I have to re-share everything in my closet, sometimes repeatedly, in a specific order to sort it back into a way where the additional photo listings are next to their  actual sales listings. So I wish there was a way to update listings but manage the whole closer without having to re-share. I'm kinda low-key and don't like to over-share lol!


----------



## ThisVNchick

bernz84 said:


> Just sold another item on Poshmark. Ugh, I wish it were with Tradesy, but it seems like only LV sells on Tradesy. My LV sells within minutes after posting but not my other listings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame. At least she didn't contest and ask for her money back.
> 
> *I seriously think if we were ALLOWED to post more pictures on a listing buyers would actually take the time to look at what they are buying*.



This is not true. I'll give a detailed description, do the extra listing for extra pics thing and people still ask the obvious (meaning everything is stated in the listing). It seems like the majority on Posh do not know how to read or chooses not to. I'll even cap the NO TRADES/PAYPAL at the very end of my listings (you really can't miss it) but then a thousand "trade dear?" comments will still roll in.


----------



## bernz84

ThisVNchick said:


> This is not true. I'll give a detailed description, do the extra listing for extra pics thing and people still ask the obvious (meaning everything is stated in the listing). It seems like the majority on Posh do not know how to read or chooses not to. I'll even cap the NO TRADES/PAYPAL at the very end of my listings (you really can't miss it) but then a thousand "trade dear?" comments will still roll in.



True, people do not read. It is absolutely frustrating. I remembering selling a bag to someone (not on poshmark but somewhere else) and she asked the same exact questions that could've been answered In my listing. Not to mention she was rude. I am usually patient and like to answer questions, but she was the worst buyer ever, I couldn't wait to sell her the bag and just be done with her. I posted pics but the website I used wouldn't upload clear photos of the bag I had listed.

However, I wish poshmark would allow more pictures in one listing instead of us having to list several different listings for one same item. Lots of people won't read that there are other pics provided in a different listing because they are lazy. I know it won't significantly deter the buyers who constantly ask to trade or use PayPal, but at least having more pics in one listing would make it more convenient for everyone and weed out buyers who are looking for a specific condition and style. I sure as heck would not want to deal with someone overly picky like the person I just described.

I don't even bother buying on poshmark because the platform is terrible and I hate it. Many pictures are awful, lots of fakes, and many of the people selling are just as lazy as the many people who buy (not all, of course, but a lot). I only use it because it is so easy to sell stuff. After I complete this sale I just did, I am going to delete my account and stick to tradesy, local sales, or consignment.


----------



## halobear

I posted a listing last night - couldn't capture the true color in my pics so I posted a website pic along with my own to show a better representation of the true color. Someone goes and comments that my bag is a fake because the bag in my pics are different from the one o grabbed off a website. As I got the bag originally from Posh I can't say with 100% certainty that the bag is authentic but it looked good to me. 

I don't want to block the person because I want to find out if there's any other reason she thinks my bag is fake other than the color being different in my pics. But I find it annoying that we can't delete user comments, especially if their comments are rude or false statements.


----------



## stellaai

tiffCAKE said:


> Yeah.... The 4 pictures thing is the worst. I do collages but there's no way to zoom in on photos, at least not within the app. I always mention anything so they can look for it in the photo but it stinks they can't look at it more closely.  I can't tell you how many times I spot something myself in someone else's listing and try to pinch/zoom, forgetting it doesn't work, then immediately get annoyed bc I instead have to comment and ask if that thing I saw is a shadow, glare, damage etc...
> 
> I also do extra listings when I'm afraid the collage makes things too small but then whenever I update something or drop a price, I have to re-share everything in my closet, sometimes repeatedly, in a specific order to sort it back into a way where the additional photo listings are next to their  actual sales listings. So I wish there was a way to update listings but manage the whole closer without having to re-share. I'm kinda low-key and don't like to over-share lol!


From IT perspective, the hosting cost, data transfer speed of images might be a major factor why they have the limit of 4 pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

stellaai said:


> From IT perspective, the hosting cost, data transfer speed of images might be a major factor why they have the limit of 4 pictures.


I'm not fluent in programming language, hosting cost or data transfer speed but I do know about selling designer items and IMO, any site that wants to convey any measure of credibility needs to allow its sellers to post enough images for sellers to prove authenticity and clearly show condition and for buyers to make educated buying decisions.


----------



## stellaai

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not fluent in programming language, hosting cost or data transfer speed but I do know about selling designer items and IMO, any site that wants to convey any measure of credibility needs to allow its sellers to post enough images for sellers to prove authenticity and clearly show condition and for buyers to make educated buying decisions.


BeenBurned, you are right!

That's why I'm building a platform with unlimited images!


----------



## tiffCAKE

stellaai said:


> From IT perspective, the hosting cost, data transfer speed of images might be a major factor why they have the limit of 4 pictures.




I can understand that perspective--but since some of us post additional listings to get up to 8 photos then it would be nice if we could arrange the listings in our closets more easily to keep the linked ones together (instead of resharing in  a specific order) OR even easier, maybe a hyperlink to the listing with additional photos. 

Please make your platform allow zooming!! I could get by with 4 using collages if folks could still zoom in! And why don't you start a Kickstarter--I'll donate 

Edit: another thought--listing format is covershot and additional thumbnails that can be enlarged instead of all 4 sequential images like they are now?? Doesn't really address the points you mentioned... I'm on a tangent!


----------



## stellaai

tiffCAKE said:


> I can understand that perspective--but since some of us post additional listings to get up to 8 photos then it would be nice if we could arrange the listings in our closets more easily to keep the linked ones together (instead of resharing in  a specific order) OR even easier, maybe a hyperlink to the listing with additional photos.
> 
> Please make your platform allow zooming!! I could get by with 4 using collages if folks could still zoom in! And why don't you start a Kickstarter--I'll donate
> 
> Edit: another thought--listing format is covershot and additional thumbnails that can be enlarged instead of all 4 sequential images like they are now?? Doesn't really address the points you mentioned... I'm on a tangent!


tiffCAKE,

Those are fantastic ideas, your feedback and suggestions are much appreciated and valuable than money!

Yes, we already have some features as you mentioned, and zooming is a must-have and we already started working on it!

Thanks again!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

tiffCAKE said:


> I can understand that perspective--but since some of us post additional listings to get up to 8 photos then it would be nice if we could arrange the listings in our closets more easily to keep the linked ones together (instead of resharing in  a specific order) OR even easier, maybe a hyperlink to the listing with additional photos.
> 
> Please make your platform allow zooming!! I could get by with 4 using collages if folks could still zoom in! And why don't you start a Kickstarter--I'll donate
> 
> Edit: another thought--listing format is covershot and additional thumbnails that can be enlarged instead of all 4 sequential images like they are now?? Doesn't really address the points you mentioned... I'm on a tangent!




Yes! Zooming is a biggie! When I want to zoom on a potential purchase, I take a screenshot picture (with my smartphone or tablet) of the photo I'm wanting to zoom on, then open it in my Photos, and zoom. It's a pain! Why not let us zoom directly in their platform? 

My other (unrelated) issue is shipping fees. It's perfectly fine with most items, but when you're just buying a lipstick, or other very small item, it's usually a deal-breaker. People expect super-low prices on small items due to shipping cost. Why not give us the option to choose our own shipping method? They can still offer their shipping label as an option...


----------



## Shelby33

My issue is non-responsive sellers who can't even tell you if an item is still available.  It's like they decided to stop using Poshmark but never took down their listings.


----------



## intrigue

I sold an item and shipped it out this morning then received an email about an hour ago that the sale was cancelled [emoji36]

The buyer was persistent and had commented on the listing multiple times within hours to ask if I shipped the item and requested tracking info  

I'm wondering if the buyer was some scammer and what will now happen with the item I shipped. 

Has anybody experienced this?? 

On the plus side, the item was over $500 so it was sent to PMHQ. I'm hoping it will be intercepted and returned to me but on the off chance they do not catch it, I'm curious as to what will happen. I've contacted PM but am still waiting for a response. I've noticed they often take several days to reply.


----------



## ThisVNchick

intrigue said:


> I sold an item and shipped it out this morning then received an email about an hour ago that the sale was cancelled [emoji36]
> 
> The buyer was persistent and had commented on the listing multiple times within hours to ask if I shipped the item and requested tracking info
> 
> I'm wondering if the buyer was some scammer and what will now happen with the item I shipped.
> 
> Has anybody experienced this??
> 
> On the plus side, the item was over $500 so it was sent to PMHQ. I'm hoping it will be intercepted and returned to me but on the off chance they do not catch it, I'm curious as to what will happen. I've contacted PM but am still waiting for a response. I've noticed they often take several days to reply.



The buyer has a 3 hour window to cancel the sale. So if you received that email stating that the sale has been cancelled, it is well within his/her right. Since the item is going to Posh and the sale has been cancelled, once the item reaches Posh, it will be returned back to you. I've had this happen before too and that was the protocol used. 

It's a bit annoying and I wish Posh would do away with the cancellation option once an item has been shipped but it is what it is.


----------



## halobear

Shelby33 said:


> My issue is non-responsive sellers who can't even tell you if an item is still available.  It's like they decided to stop using Poshmark but never took down their listings.




Yes. That's why I comment first and see if the seller responds in a timely manner before purchasing. If seller doesn't respond then I don't make an offer.


----------



## intrigue

ThisVNchick said:


> The buyer has a 3 hour window to cancel the sale. So if you received that email stating that the sale has been cancelled, it is well within his/her right. Since the item is going to Posh and the sale has been cancelled, once the item reaches Posh, it will be returned back to you. I've had this happen before too and that was the protocol used.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit annoying and I wish Posh would do away with the cancellation option once an item has been shipped but it is what it is.




Thanks, this is good info!

The cancellation came about 16 hours after the purchase. According to the email I received, it was cancelled because "payment method and/or shipping address needs to be verified". 

At least (I hope), the item will be sent back to me. But it seems to me that this could have been avoided if the info was verified sooner.


----------



## nicole0612

Shelby33 said:


> My issue is non-responsive sellers who can't even tell you if an item is still available.  It's like they decided to stop using Poshmark but never took down their listings.







halobear said:


> Yes. That's why I comment first and see if the seller responds in a timely manner before purchasing. If seller doesn't respond then I don't make an offer.




They need to add years to the comments and last updated dates. They only display the day and month of the comment/update, so you can't tell if a seller was last "active" 1 month ago or 1 year + 1 month ago.


----------



## halobear

nicole0612 said:


> They need to add years to the comments and last updated dates. They only display the day and month of the comment/update, so you can't tell if a seller was last "active" 1 month ago or 1 year + 1 month ago.




It's a pain, but If you look at the seller's profile (click the about button) under their closet - it tells you when the seller was last active.


----------



## nicole0612

halobear said:


> It's a pain, but If you look at the seller's profile (click the about button) under their closet - it tells you when the seller was last active.




At least on mine, it says the date and year that they joined, but only has a day and month that they were last active (no year).


----------



## halobear

nicole0612 said:


> At least on mine, it says the date and year that they joined, but only has a day and month that they were last active (no year).




You're right. I never noticed that. Lol all the sellers I've checked so far have been active within a few hours so I never even noticed that there was no year listed.


----------



## tiffCAKE

My whining complaint of the moment regarding poshmark: sellers that post an "everything must go" or a "make me an offer/nothing reasonable refused" listing (not an actual item) labeled as a particular brand (say louboutin) and then if you actually check out that seller's closet they don't have a single item in that brand.... I'm breaking a sweat rolling my eyes! [emoji38]  I don't even know why I bother checking their closets anymore since its been 100% bait and switch every time! 

Why not mark the listing with a brand they're actually selling so that folks LOOKING for THAT brand will find their closet and they can actually make a sale?


----------



## Shelby33

tiffCAKE said:


> My whining complaint of the moment regarding poshmark: sellers that post an "everything must go" or a "make me an offer/nothing reasonable refused" listing (not an actual item) labeled as a particular brand (say louboutin) and then if you actually check out that seller's closet they don't have a single item in that brand.... I'm breaking a sweat rolling my eyes! [emoji38]  I don't even know why I bother checking their closets anymore since its been 100% bait and switch every time!
> 
> Why not mark the listing with a brand they're actually selling so that folks LOOKING for THAT brand will find their closet and they can actually make a sale?



I've seen people do that with bags and even admit it was just to get more views!


----------



## mharri20

Ok ladies, I need some advice...

Posh is threatening to shut down my closet because I comment on listings with fake shoes. I only comment when I see fakes being sold as authentic (if people are at least honest, I just report the listing and move on), and I'm always very nice about it since most of the sellers don't know that their stuff is fake.I only comment when I'm 100% sure. If I'm not 100%, I'll usually make sure the buyer knows to get the item authenticated when they receive it, or sometimes they send me more pictures when they get it and I help them.

According to Posh, my comments are "harassment" and I'm "interrupting sales"! They told me to use the Report feature and email them when I see this happening. Well, I emailed them a ton after that and now they tell me to stop emailing them. FYI - the Report feature is 100% AUTOMATED. Once a certain number of accounts report an item in a certain period of time, it gets deleted. You can report an item 100 times, but it won't matter unless others do it too.

I don't know what to do at this point. I hate that I still use Posh because they treat everyone like crap, but it's so much easier than other places to sell, and I've built up a decent following over the years.

Do people here agree that my comments are harassment? I always use a canned statement of "I'm not sure if you're aware but these unfortunately aren't authentic" and I always explain why if the seller asks. I just can't sit back and see buyers spend hard-earned money on replicas, because so many people don't know they are buying fakes! 

I need help....what do I do?!


----------



## tiffCAKE

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies, I need some advice...
> 
> 
> 
> Posh is threatening to shut down my closet because I comment on listings with fake shoes. I only comment when I see fakes being sold as authentic (if people are at least honest, I just report the listing and move on), and I'm always very nice about it since most of the sellers don't know that their stuff is fake.I only comment when I'm 100% sure. If I'm not 100%, I'll usually make sure the buyer knows to get the item authenticated when they receive it, or sometimes they send me more pictures when they get it and I help them.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Posh, my comments are "harassment" and I'm "interrupting sales"! They told me to use the Report feature and email them when I see this happening. Well, I emailed them a ton after that and now they tell me to stop emailing them. FYI - the Report feature is 100% AUTOMATED. Once a certain number of accounts report an item in a certain period of time, it gets deleted. You can report an item 100 times, but it won't matter unless others do it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do at this point. I hate that I still use Posh because they treat everyone like crap, but it's so much easier than other places to sell, and I've built up a decent following over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people here agree that my comments are harassment? I always use a canned statement of "I'm not sure if you're aware but these unfortunately aren't authentic" and I always explain why if the seller asks. I just can't sit back and see buyers spend hard-earned money on replicas, because so many people don't know they are buying fakes!
> 
> 
> 
> I need help....what do I do?!




I don't see what you're doing as harassment. If they would enforce their own rules, folks wouldn't have to look out for each other. It's upsetting that they don't see their marketplace's tarnish and the opportunity for polishing it away.

Granted, I'm biased because I'm a shoe hoarder and I couldn't afford a fraction of my "collection" without stalking resales--for me, my introduction into higher-end shoes came from the help of others who assisted me while I gradually learned things.  I strongly feel there is a difference between "inspired" (new creativity... marked with its own brand) versus copy (such as a Jessica Simpson low-cost version of an Alexander McQueen shoe) versus counterfeit (intentionally meant to deceive people and marked with illegally reproduced trademarks).  Posh has bankrolled an unimaginably high number of sales off counterfeits--completely illegal--but feels you're creating disharmony in their marketplace? It makes sense they'd threaten to shut you down, because you could potentially stop lots of their counterfeit sales--shutting you down is probably a drop in the bucket to their bottom line compared to what they're making off the counterfeits. To them it's just business, even if it's bad business. 

If you're a lucrative seller then I can understand why you'd conform to their demands in order to maintain your sales... But if this is something that causes you any anxiety or stress, then I say it isn't worth it. Just because they're all about the money doesn't mean you need to be. There's got to be a better fit out there that doesn't leave a bad taste in your mouth for keeping it shut, or doesn't force you to look the other way when you could help someone.  

I always tell my friends, regardless of their problem, to trust their gut (instincts) and don't listen to their heads or hearts since they're both misleading. Respect or trust you earn, but Integrity isn't something you earn--it's something you lose and never get back.  Do what you think is right and don't look back.


----------



## hhawkmothh

I love Poshmark. I just had to put myself on a poshmark ban. It's way too easy to buy stuff!

Strangely, my first experience (I've since bought like a dozen things through PM) was a weird one- the seller sent me the wrong dress and another person got the dress I ordered... or not. They never responded, and PM says tracking indicates it got lost somewhere. Mine was like $45 and the other persons was $15 or so. The seller was GREAT and very on top of things. I think in the end we all got reimbursed for it.

I also just found the perfect medium-weight denim moto vest and my first RM bag through Posh. The site and ordering I think is a little sketchier overall than ebay/less protection for sellers (I haven't sold, I just get the impression that the buyer holds more power). I wouldn't buy anything more than $150 value from there.


----------



## mharri20

tiffCAKE said:


> I don't see what you're doing as harassment. If they would enforce their own rules, folks wouldn't have to look out for each other. It's upsetting that they don't see their marketplace's tarnish and the opportunity for polishing it away.
> 
> Granted, I'm biased because I'm a shoe hoarder and I couldn't afford a fraction of my "collection" without stalking resales--for me, my introduction into higher-end shoes came from the help of others who assisted me while I gradually learned things.  I strongly feel there is a difference between "inspired" (new creativity... marked with its own brand) versus copy (such as a Jessica Simpson low-cost version of an Alexander McQueen shoe) versus counterfeit (intentionally meant to deceive people and marked with illegally reproduced trademarks).  Posh has bankrolled an unimaginably high number of sales off counterfeits--completely illegal--but feels you're creating disharmony in their marketplace? It makes sense they'd threaten to shut you down, because you could potentially stop lots of their counterfeit sales--shutting you down is probably a drop in the bucket to their bottom line compared to what they're making off the counterfeits. To them it's just business, even if it's bad business.
> 
> If you're a lucrative seller then I can understand why you'd conform to their demands in order to maintain your sales... But if this is something that causes you any anxiety or stress, then I say it isn't worth it. Just because they're all about the money doesn't mean you need to be. There's got to be a better fit out there that doesn't leave a bad taste in your mouth for keeping it shut, or doesn't force you to look the other way when you could help someone.
> 
> I always tell my friends, regardless of their problem, to trust their gut (instincts) and don't listen to their heads or hearts since they're both misleading. Respect or trust you earn, but Integrity isn't something you earn--it's something you lose and never get back.  Do what you think is right and don't look back.



Thanks for the comment. I sell a lot on the app, which is why it's so hard for me. I tried explaining to them that if they did their job correctly, I wouldn't have to comment, but all they said was "we are working on it". 

It's all just BS because like you said, they are making money off of replicas, so right now they are happy and don't care. They spend their money on things like the wholesale portal (which is a butt load of crap in my opinion), instead of things like controlling their items.

I saw a comment on a replica listing the other day where a buyer asked if the seller used Mercari so they could buy it cheaper. The seller responded that they got kicked off of Mercari for selling replicas, so they are only selling them via Posh. HOW is it that a site that takes zero commission is able to kick replica sellers off, but not Poshmark who takes 20%?! 

Anyways, I'm just upset. I am like you and love shoes but can't afford to go to the store, so I shop on resale sites.I don't bother shopping for purses because I don't know what to look for to authenticate, and Poshmark is full of fakes! Just sucks to have them treat me this way.


----------



## hillaryhath

I quit earlier this year.  They still haven't refunded me for a sale they cancelled after I shipped it, then the package got lost in the mail, and my buyer and I are still out of almost 40.00.  I contacted the BBB ages ago and they keep providing false information that could be easily proved wrong with screenshots and emails.

But the biggest reason I left were the lowballers.  I had to negotiate on almost every item I actually sold.  I sometimes was offered literally 80% less than my listed price.  Some girls felt so entitled that they would start ARGUING with me until I straight up said "If you don't like the price or you can't afford it, then don't buy it.  That simple.  Please leave me alone."  

And then I also found out about vulnerabilities as a seller from a Poshmark horror stories page (and there were hundreds) so I closed my closet.

I still shop on it though.  Never a bad experience [so far]!


----------



## hillaryhath

intrigue said:


> I sold an item and shipped it out this morning then received an email about an hour ago that the sale was cancelled [emoji36]
> 
> The buyer was persistent and had commented on the listing multiple times within hours to ask if I shipped the item and requested tracking info
> 
> I'm wondering if the buyer was some scammer and what will now happen with the item I shipped.
> 
> Has anybody experienced this??
> 
> On the plus side, the item was over $500 so it was sent to PMHQ. I'm hoping it will be intercepted and returned to me but on the off chance they do not catch it, I'm curious as to what will happen. I've contacted PM but am still waiting for a response. I've noticed they often take several days to reply.


Yes and it pissed me off all the time.  One girl accused me of ruining her Thanksgiving because I couldn't ship her sweater for two days and she wanted the sweater in time for Thanksgiving, which was literally 4 days away.

I call them out and tell them they should have asked me if I could ship ASAP before purchasing.  My advice is to cancel these sales as soon as  that kind of behavior starts because it puts you at risk for a cancellation and losing your money.


----------



## NANI1972

I'm so over being asked to trade on the site, even though it states in my listings "no trades". Also for the most part those that have asked me to trade for something in their closet have items that won't fit me and/or have items for around $50 or less and they want to trade for a pair of Valentino shoes. GTFO!


----------



## Planet Bananas

I have a new one that I've never experienced before. I bought a $250 dress for $18 because it needed repairs. The repairs were something I could do myself so it was economical for me. The dress showed up and it was exactly as described, great right? Well I go to try it on and there is the security tag. The listing had mentioned it was a return and the tags were all still attached. I put it in Poshmark review but this is crazy! Am I not supposed to complain because it was $18?

 I have been expanding my own closet and I am up to over 12,000 followers but I still have trouble with low ballers and slow sales. I'm thinking of going to Poshfest in October is anyone else planning on going? 

In the meantime I'm putting on my high end items up on tradesy and having better luck for certain items on that site.


----------



## Prettyn

What's posh fest?


----------



## Planet Bananas

Prettyn said:


> What's posh fest?


You can read more on Poshmark, but here is a link with some info
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/poshfest-2016-october-1-2-tickets-24437497212


----------



## anthrosphere

I just bought my first 2 items on Poshmark. One of the sellers accepted my offer of $30 (-$10 off the listing price) and immediately replied to me and thanked me for the purchase and will ship the shirt soon. The other seller hasn't replied yet. Hoping she will send the item soon.


----------



## MissMarion

I'm noticing that for me at least, clothing doesn't sell.  Shoes, handbags, jewelry, other accessories ... those seem to be better categories for selling. I have a bunch of clothes I was planning to list but I think I might donate instead.


----------



## BeenBurned

Planet Bananas said:


> I have a new one that I've never experienced before. I bought a $250 dress for $18 because it needed repairs. The repairs were something I could do myself so it was economical for me. The dress showed up and it was exactly as described, great right? Well I go to try it on and there is the security tag. The listing had mentioned it was a return and the tags were all still attached. I put it in Poshmark review but this is crazy! Am I not supposed to complain because it was $18?
> 
> I have been expanding my own closet and I am up to over 12,000 followers but I still have trouble with low ballers and slow sales. I'm thinking of going to Poshfest in October is anyone else planning on going?
> 
> In the meantime I'm putting on my high end items up on tradesy and having better luck for certain items on that site.


I wonder if the seller stole it. 

Is the tag the type you can cut off? I assume you can't or you wouldn't have asked.


----------



## gnourtmat

I hate to be such a crybaby but more people have been stealing my cover photos lately. I have commented a few asking them to kindly remove the pic. I started to put a watermark with my username on it and they still post it =\ I give up. I don't want to be the posh police. I am not actively seeking for these people. I just come across them when I look at new arrivals. Why do I feel like a ***** when I'm not even in the wrong. Should I just ignore?


----------



## BeenBurned

gnourtmat said:


> I hate to be such a crybaby but more people have been stealing my cover photos lately. I have commented a few asking them to kindly remove the pic. I started to put a watermark with my username on it and they still post it =\ I give up. I don't want to be the posh police. I am not actively seeking for these people. I just come across them when I look at new arrivals. Why do I feel like a ***** when I'm not even in the wrong. Should I just ignore?


You aren't a crybaby and you have a right to be upset when someone else takes the easy "copy and paste" route. 

It's a lot of work to prepare listings and every site has a copyright policy disallowing the use of someone else's work. 

PM *will* remove infringing listings. I know this from firsthand experience.

https://poshmark.com/copyright

_Poshmark respects the intellectual property of others, and we ask our  users to do the same. Poshmark will promptly process and investigate  notices of alleged infringement and will take appropriate actions to the  offending content.

__   If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that  constitutes copyright infringement, or that your intellectual property  rights have been otherwise violated, please contact us at copyright@poshmark.com._ 
_    Details on our Copyright Policy can be found in our     Terms of Service._


----------



## Planet Bananas

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if the seller stole it.
> 
> Is the tag the type you can cut off? I assume you can't or you wouldn't have asked.


Based on a few clues I only noticed after the fact I am 100% positive it's stolen..... Yes, I can cut it out....  It's actually on a seam and a small ink filled one,  plus The dress has 4 underskirts with a top layer of organza but I was originally thinking I would resell or flip the dress..... 

They offered me a return, but I have a family emergency I have to deal with & can't meet a 48 hour turnaround to get it in the mail (not home) so I said forget it, for $23 total, I'll just fix it myself although in my message I told the seller I was going to go to the store the tags referenced & see if they could help (I'm totally not, just being evil &#128520; )


----------



## BeenBurned

Planet Bananas said:


> although in my message I told the seller I was going to go to the store the tags referenced & see if they could help (I'm totally not, just being evil &#128520; )


Love it! 

You should have told the seller you called the store and they can identify which location (if a chain) the security tag came from and can ID who neglected to remove the tag if the item was purchased.  &#128520;


----------



## Planet Bananas

BeenBurned said:


> Love it!
> 
> You should have told the seller you called the store and they can identify which location (if a chain) the security tag came from and can ID who neglected to remove the tag if the item was purchased.  &#128520;


ROFL &#128515;..... that would have been a good one.....


----------



## BeenBurned

Has anyone ever been successful in having flagged listings of fakes removed from PM? 

I've reported so many and AFAIK, none have ever been removed.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> Has anyone ever been successful in having flagged listings of fakes removed from PM?
> 
> I've reported so many and AFAIK, none have ever been removed.




The report button never works for me. If you want something done you have to email them. It's a joke. 

Don't bother BB, Poshmark's main revenue is counterfeit sales. They won't do a damn thing about it and are likely to say you're preventing them from making money. I really wish the big brands would go after this site and sue Posh for aiding in counterfeit sales.


----------



## tiffCAKE

ThisVNchick said:


> The report button never works for me. If you want something done you have to email them. It's a joke.
> 
> Don't bother BB, Poshmark's main revenue is counterfeit sales. They won't do a damn thing about it and are likely to say you're preventing them from making money. I really wish the big brands would go after this site and sue Posh for aiding in counterfeit sales.




This!!!  Also, the last time I reported someone (through an eloquent, cleverly worded email) outlining how they were  stealing every single one of their photos and listings from The RealReal they responded that TRR needed to make the complaint, in writing, in order for posh to pull the listings. They will only do something about stolen listings if the entity possessing the actual stolen media reaches out to them. 

So buyer beware! I'm a decent seller/buyer and have made some great acquaintances through the app but I'm really disturbed with their behavior toward other poshers that I really respect/trust... and their new retail portal is a joke. I don't need any more cheap crap imported from China clogging up the marketplace. Nobody really thinks to themselves that they'd like to pay $40 for something from China on posh they can buy off eBay for $10 directly from the sweat shop manufacturer


----------



## gnourtmat

BeenBurned said:


> You aren't a crybaby and you have a right to be upset when someone else takes the easy "copy and paste" route.
> 
> It's a lot of work to prepare listings and every site has a copyright policy disallowing the use of someone else's work.
> 
> PM *will* remove infringing listings. I know this from firsthand experience.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/copyright
> 
> _Poshmark respects the intellectual property of others, and we ask our  users to do the same. Poshmark will promptly process and investigate  notices of alleged infringement and will take appropriate actions to the  offending content.
> 
> __   If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that  constitutes copyright infringement, or that your intellectual property  rights have been otherwise violated, please contact us at copyright@poshmark.com._
> _    Details on our Copyright Policy can be found in our     Terms of Service._




So I left her a comment asking her kindly to remove the pic which had my watermark (username) across the middle. She said that's "weird" and how she "just found it on the web". She's a suggested user too. I'm not. I'm so disgusted at what certain sellers get away with... I do include stock photos for reference but my listings are not strictly stock photos. I take my time to include detailed descriptions and take clear photos (which are staged by the way) .. Just to have people steal them. I just want to quit selling online altogether sometimes. I can't compete with people coming in at significantly lower prices, non detailed descriptions, power sellers, suggested users, all while they're using MY pictures. Ugh sorry rant


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Has anyone ever been successful in having flagged listings of fakes removed from PM?
> 
> I've reported so many and AFAIK, none have ever been removed.





ThisVNchick said:


> The report button never works for me. If you want something done you have to email them. It's a joke.
> 
> Don't bother BB, Poshmark's main revenue is counterfeit sales. They won't do a damn thing about it and are likely to say you're preventing them from making money. I really wish the big brands would go after this site and sue Posh for aiding in counterfeit sales.


Ugh! It sounds like Listia. Both Poshmark and LIstia try to portray the image of a safe marketplace yet do nothing about reports.

What I've found as a huge difference between sites that truly want to keep themselves honest and those that don't is that the sites that actually do respond to and act on reports have description boxes where reporters can describe what makes a listing fraudulent.  (Both those sites also have a simple "flag" button that doesn't allow any additional details as to why you're sending the report.) 



tiffCAKE said:


> This!!!  Also, the last time I reported someone (through an eloquent, cleverly worded email) outlining how they were  stealing every single one of their photos and listings from The RealReal they responded that TRR needed to make the complaint, in writing, in order for posh to pull the listings. They will only do something about stolen listings if the entity possessing the actual stolen media reaches out to them.(


Actually, that's the way all sites are about this type of infringement. Only the rights owner can report unauthorized use of text and/or images.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> You aren't a crybaby and you have a right to be upset when someone else takes the easy "copy and paste" route.
> 
> It's a lot of work to prepare listings and every site has a copyright policy disallowing the use of someone else's work.
> 
> PM *will* remove infringing listings. I know this from firsthand experience.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/copyright
> 
> _Poshmark respects the intellectual property of others, and we ask our  users to do the same. Poshmark will promptly process and investigate  notices of alleged infringement and will take appropriate actions to the  offending content.
> 
> __   If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that  constitutes copyright infringement, or that your intellectual property  rights have been otherwise violated, please contact us at copyright@poshmark.com._
> _    Details on our Copyright Policy can be found in our     Terms of Service._





gnourtmat said:


> So I left her a comment asking her kindly to remove the pic which had my watermark (username) across the middle. She said that's "weird" and how she "just found it on the web". She's a suggested user too. I'm not. I'm so disgusted at what certain sellers get away with... I do include stock photos for reference but my listings are not strictly stock photos. I take my time to include detailed descriptions and take clear photos (which are staged by the way) .. Just to have people steal them. I just want to quit selling online altogether sometimes. I can't compete with people coming in at significantly lower prices, non detailed descriptions, power sellers, suggested users, all while they're using MY pictures. Ugh sorry rant


Comments don't help. That's why you have to submit a DCMA report directly to Poshmark in accordance with the link I posted above. 

The site is required by law to respond to those reports and although I don't know how Poshmark sanctions its members who steal pictures, I know that ebay puts a more severe ding on an account when a listing is removed through a VeRO report. 

Email Poshmark through the copyright email address! That's how you'll get action.


----------



## bernz84

I can totally see how Poshmark makes most of their revenue from the fakes/counterfeit listings.

I finally closed my poshmark account. Let me just say it felt so good to close that account. I really abhorred that site. So many fakes, low-ballers, and the layout was just awful. I can see why so many people like it, but I get way better sales off Tradesy and even Craiglist.


----------



## Planet Bananas

tiffCAKE said:


> This!!!  Also, the last time I reported someone (through an eloquent, cleverly worded email) outlining how they were  stealing every single one of their photos and listings from The RealReal they responded that TRR needed to make the complaint, in writing, in order for posh to pull the listings. They will only do something about stolen listings if the entity possessing the actual stolen media reaches out to them.
> 
> So buyer beware! I'm a decent seller/buyer and have made some great acquaintances through the app but I'm really disturbed with their behavior toward other poshers that I really respect/trust... and their new retail portal is a joke. I don't need any more cheap crap imported from China clogging up the marketplace. Nobody really thinks to themselves that they'd like to pay $40 for something from China on posh they can buy off eBay for $10 directly from the sweat shop manufacturer


Wow this all day it's like you are inside of my brain! I completely agree with every single thing you said!


----------



## mharri20

BeenBurned said:


> Has anyone ever been successful in having flagged listings of fakes removed from PM?
> 
> I've reported so many and AFAIK, none have ever been removed.



I've figured out the way the "report" feature works, and it's all automated. A certain number of accounts have to report an item within a certain time frame before a listing will get deleted. So don't waste your time reporting an item more than once because it does absolutely nothing.

Since Posh is now trying to kick me off the app for commenting on replica listings, I've been emailing them when I see scammers or accounts with only fakes. Since I complained so much on the phone, they have KIND OF been responding to my emails, and I'm seeing some of those accounts get deleted. 

Basically, I'm doing their job for them and their way of saying thank you is to try to kick me off the app.

I agree though...I wish some of the big brands would sue/fine them already. The amount of profit they are making off of illegal counterfeits is insane.


----------



## Givenchy18

Hi! I really don't know how to spread the word about this without the seller blocking me, thus leaving me without any hope of getting back my stolen item. I traded with the seller @labelbrat23 and she stole my brand new Givenchy Antigona. She faked the shipping info and then proceeded to ignore my emails when I noticed that the tracking number did not work. Avoid her at all costs!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Givenchy18 said:


> Hi! I really don't know how to spread the word about this without the seller blocking me, thus leaving me without any hope of getting back my stolen item. I traded with the seller @labelbrat23 and she stole my brand new Givenchy Antigona. She faked the shipping info and then proceeded to ignore my emails when I noticed that the tracking number did not work. Avoid her at all costs!!!


I can't help you with this person but I've made several posts on the ebay forum giving instructions on how to safely "trade" with a stranger. 

My suggestion would have protected you.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/has-anyone-done-a-trade-on-bonanza-789806.html#post23467678

ETA: It looks like you aren't the only one Labelbrat23 cheated. 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Do-not-buy-from-Labelbrat23-on-Poshmark-567dcbb4ea3f363537005b5e


----------



## piosavsfan

Is anyone having trouble with the app today? My closet won't load.


----------



## Arlene619

piosavsfan said:


> Is anyone having trouble with the app today? My closet won't load.


No, mine is fine. Have you tried logging out then logging back in?


----------



## BeenBurned

Givenchy18 said:


> Hi! I really don't know how to spread the word about this without the seller blocking me, thus leaving me without any hope of getting back my stolen item. I traded with the seller @labelbrat23 and she stole my brand new Givenchy Antigona. She faked the shipping info and then proceeded to ignore my emails when I noticed that the tracking number did not work. Avoid her at all costs!!!





BeenBurned said:


> I can't help you with this person but I've made several posts on the ebay forum giving instructions on how to safely "trade" with a stranger.
> 
> My suggestion would have protected you.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/has-anyone-done-a-trade-on-bonanza-789806.html#post23467678
> 
> ETA: It looks like you aren't the only one Labelbrat23 cheated.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Do-not-buy-from-Labelbrat23-on-Poshmark-567dcbb4ea3f363537005b5e


Are you the person who was trading for a black Chanel boy bag? 

Did you know she stole the pictures from this seller's listing on ebay that sold in October, 2015?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I'm curious. Is this person in the Los Angeles area?


----------



## Arlene619

Givenchy18 said:


> Hi! I really don't know how to spread the word about this without the seller blocking me, thus leaving me without any hope of getting back my stolen item. I traded with the seller @labelbrat23 and she stole my brand new Givenchy Antigona. She faked the shipping info and then proceeded to ignore my emails when I noticed that the tracking number did not work. Avoid her at all costs!!!


Omg I'm so sorry to hear that.. [emoji20] I remember her, she asked me if I  wanted to trade my boy bag with hers. She seemed fishy, I'm always looking for new Chanel listings, and all the boy bag listings I've seen, I see her asking if she wants to trade. Please keep us updated, again I'm sorry. I would be pissed.


----------



## SARM4800

I want to report a scammer mkpavlusik who got my beautiful Christian
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Louboutin shoes and claiming that they are not authentic. 





The buyer also was playing games with the payment. I am new to postmark and I am very frustrated with this situation...


----------



## BeenBurned

SARM4800 said:


> I want to report a scammer mkpavlusik who got my beautiful Christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin shoes and claiming that they are not authentic.
> 
> View attachment 3341554
> View attachment 3341555
> 
> 
> The buyer also was playing games with the payment. I am new to postmark and I am very frustrated with this situation...
> 
> View attachment 3341559


I don't know whether she's a scammer, whether the shoes are authentic or not or whether she knows the brand. 

But I will say that there are many buyers who either mistakenly or without knowledge of certain styles of items might allege fake. 

But that doesn't make them a scammer --- a PITA, maybe but not necessarily a scammer.

*ETA*: I looked at the listing and based on her questions, I don't consider her to be a scammer. It looks like she isn't aware that boutiques don't authenticate and what they usually tell people is that they're "unable to confirm authenticity." She's taking that to mean that they aren't authentic. But that's not what they're saying. 

My recommendation is that if she wants reassurance of authenticity, suggest she post either on the ATCL (authenticate this Christian Louboutin) if they do shoes there or on the Glass Slipper shoes subforum. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ge-before-posting-32044-604.html#post30152073


----------



## SARM4800

beenburned said:


> i don't know whether she's a scammer, whether the shoes are authentic or not or whether she knows the brand.
> 
> But i will say that there are many buyers who either mistakenly or without knowledge of certain styles of items might allege fake.
> 
> But that doesn't make them a scammer --- a pita, maybe but not necessarily a scammer.
> 
> *eta*: I looked at the listing and based on her questions, i don't consider her to be a scammer. It looks like she isn't aware that boutiques don't authenticate and what they usually tell people is that they're "unable to confirm authenticity." she's taking that to mean that they aren't authentic. But that's not what they're saying.
> 
> My recommendation is that if she wants reassurance of authenticity, suggest she post either on the atcl (authenticate this christian louboutin) if they do shoes there or on the glass slipper shoes subforum.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ge-before-posting-32044-604.html#post30152073


----------



## anthrosphere

anthrosphere said:


> I just bought my first 2 items on Poshmark. One of the sellers accepted my offer of $30 (-$10 off the listing price) and immediately replied to me and thanked me for the purchase and will ship the shirt soon. The other seller hasn't replied yet. Hoping she will send the item soon.



Just received my 2 items, very happy with my purchases. I just made another purchase so hopefully things will go smoothly. I did list a bag but I don't think it's going to sell since it's personalized. It's not budging at all in Tradesy and eBay, and Jill's Consignment isn't accepting it either. Shucks.

Note to self: don't ever use the personalization anymore since it decreases the value of the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

SARM4800 said:


> View attachment 3341800


I understand that she claims they're not authentic but that doesn't make her a scammer. 

A scammer would be a buyer who claimed they're fake and sent back different shoes. Or a buyer who claimed non-receipt when tracking shows delivery. 

So far, there's no evidence of a scammer. Just someone who either doesn't know the brand or really believes they're not authentic.

(Several years ago, I sold a Burberry item and the buyer claimed the same thing your buyer did. My buyer took it to a Burb store and was told they "couldn't determine authenticity." Like your buyer, my buyer didn't realize that the stores aren't allowed nor trained to authenticate. But their inability to do so doesn't mean that the item is fake or that the buyer is a scammer.)

My suggestion is to do what I did -- receive the item back and pay $7.50 for a professional authentication. Then when you relist, you can add that the shoes "were professionally authenticated by (insert company name) and buyers can contact them at (email address) for confirmation."


----------



## SARM4800

BeenBurned said:


> I understand that she claims they're not authentic but that doesn't make her a scammer.
> 
> A scammer would be a buyer who claimed they're fake and sent back different shoes. Or a buyer who claimed non-receipt when tracking shows delivery.
> 
> So far, there's no evidence of a scammer. Just someone who either doesn't know the brand or really believes they're not authentic.
> 
> (Several years ago, I sold a Burberry item and the buyer claimed the same thing your buyer did. My buyer took it to a Burb store and was told they "couldn't determine authenticity." Like your buyer, my buyer didn't realize that the stores aren't allowed nor trained to authenticate. But their inability to do so doesn't mean that the item is fake or that the buyer is a scammer.)
> 
> My suggestion is to do what I did -- receive the item back and pay $7.50 for a professional authentication. Then when you relist, you can add that the shoes "were professionally authenticated by (insert company name) and buyers can contact them at (email address) for confirmation."




Thank you, that is very helpful.


----------



## kateincali

BeenBurned said:


> My suggestion is to do what I did -- receive the item back and pay $7.50 for a professional authentication. Then when you relist, you can add that the shoes "were professionally authenticated by (insert company name) and buyers can contact them at (email address) for confirmation."






SARM4800 said:


> Thank you, that is very helpful.




There isn't really any need to agree to receive an item back on Poshmark. Not as described cases are handled more personally than they are on eBay, PayPal, etc.

Sarm, have you replied to the Poshmark email? It helps to stay in contact with them. I know nothing about CL but if the photos in your listing would confirm authenticity, attach them to your reply. If you have additional photos, attach those, and if you can find a reputable site selling the same shoes that has photos of authentication markers, include a link. 

Posh has their own in-house authenticator but it doesn't hurt to offer to pay for your own, as BeenBurned suggested. I would email Posh now and include a line that, if necessary, you can forward them a third party authentication (again, assuming your photos are sufficient), that you would appreciate being forwarded any photos the buyer provides, and are happy to answer any questions, as you stand by their authenticity.

Best of luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

faith_ann said:


> There isn't really any need to agree to receive an item back on Poshmark. Not as described cases are handled more personally than they are on eBay, PayPal, etc.


Thank you for explaining that. I don't use PM and was concerned that the seller might lose both the money and the shoes.


----------



## Roku

This is a response to OP
I haven't read any of the other responses in this long thread
I have never used Poshmark before or purchased from them, but I see a lot of scammers on Poshmark. Granted, a lot of scammers on Ebay too, but I feel like Ebay does more than Poshmark does to regulate. Personally I would never buy anything on Poshmark.


----------



## kateincali

Roku said:


> This is a response to OP
> I haven't read any of the other responses in this long thread
> I have never used Poshmark before or purchased from them, but I see a lot of scammers on Poshmark. Granted, a lot of scammers on Ebay too, but I feel like Ebay does more than Poshmark does to regulate. Personally I would never buy anything on Poshmark.




It does attract a lot of scammers since it's so easy to sign up. You don't need to link a card to your account and I imagine that makes it more difficult for Posh to track users they've previously removed.

Out of curiosity, do you ever read the comments on scam listings? There are tons of people who call the scammers out until the listing is removed, and tag interested buyers who are seemingly unaware. Sellers don't get funds released until either the buyer accepts the item or 4 days have passed since delivery, and items over $500 are sent to Poshmark for authentication before being forwarded to the buyer. Many of the 'sold' listings are cancelled once the seller realizes that. Those 'sold' but cancelled listings generally aren't removed and make it look as though the scams have been successful.

If you're smart about buying, getting scammed on Posh is pretty difficult. If you're not smart about buying...well honestly my sympathy there is limited.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roku said:


> I have never used Poshmark before or purchased from them, but I see a lot of scammers on Poshmark. Granted, a lot of scammers on Ebay too, but I feel like Ebay does more than Poshmark does to regulate. Personally I would never buy anything on Poshmark.


I wouldn't do business (buying or selling) on Poshmark because I consider Poshmark to be comparable to iOffer and Listia when it comes to fakes. Ioffer doesn't even pretend to care about fakes and Listia won't remove a listing unless the seller admits an item is fake. Those sellers have learned pretty quickly to never admit to anything and their listings sell through. 

I've reported hundreds of listings on PM and have NEVER, EVER had one of my reports acted on.....EVER! I've also posted on listings and the response from sellers is either admission that they know items are fake and if I don't like, then don't buy or they just block me without response. 

I refuse to patronize a site that doesn't do squat to protect its users. 

(And it's too bad that Poshmark doesn't GAS about what people think. Although they can't promote themselves here, they could at least read and learn from the constructive criticism that's posted.)

For all the fakes on ebay, ebay does do a decent job of getting removing the fakes. (Other violations such as shill bidding, bait and switch, key word spamming, etc. are another story.)


----------



## Prettyn

I sold a authentic Louis Vuitton bag and the buyer stated it was not authentic, poshmark sided with me and the buyer had to keep my bag. I think it was buyer remorse which happens and matter fact I emailed poshmark and said I want my customers to be happy and to refund her and have her send the bag back but they don't do that.


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> I've reported hundreds of listings on PM and have NEVER, EVER had one of my reports acted on.....EVER!
> 
> --------------/
> 
> For all the fakes on ebay, ebay does do a decent job of getting removing the fakes. (Other violations such as shill bidding, bait and switch, key word spamming, etc. are another story.)




I'm really impressed with how quickly eBay removes listings that are reported. eBay is huuuuuuuuuuuge so I recognize that maybe they have more resources to handle this... BUT then again THEY'RE HUGE so I imagine the task is much more expansive than what posh faces! Yet eBay gets it done efficiently. Get your shizzle together poshmark! Mic drop! Lol

(There may be an explanation as to why posh just cannot handle the counterfeit listings but I personally don't think it's an adequate excuse. I'd rather see them tackle this problem instead of allocating resources to establish retail portals for crappy overseas merchandise)


----------



## jessamine3

I don't know about all of you, but I'm spending waaaaay too much money on Poshmark these days. I'm in desperate need an intervention! 

(I keep a detailed spreadsheet of all my purchases, but the numbers have yet to slow me down...)


----------



## gnourtmat

So I recently found out that if you block someone on poshmark they can still see your closet and listings, just not comment. What's the point then??? I block people who keep trolling my listings and copying my pics. What's the point of blocking them if they can still view and copy my stuff???


----------



## BeenBurned

gnourtmat said:


> So I recently found out that if you block someone on poshmark they can still see your closet and listings, just not comment. What's the point then??? I block people who keep trolling my listings and copying my pics. What's the point of blocking them if they can still view and copy my stuff???


Blocking on any site doesn't prevent them from seeing listings and stealing pictures (if that's what they're going to do). 

if it were that easy, all they'd need to do to copy is to sign out, then do it.


----------



## Arlene619

gnourtmat said:


> So I recently found out that if you block someone on poshmark they can still see your closet and listings, just not comment. What's the point then??? I block people who keep trolling my listings and copying my pics. What's the point of blocking them if they can still view and copy my stuff???


I know right?! What's the point ?! Do you watermark your pics? I've started doing that ever since I've seen quite a few scammers on posh steal pics from other poshers or ebay/tradesy, mercari you name it! [emoji35]


----------



## gnourtmat

BeenBurned said:


> Blocking on any site doesn't prevent them from seeing listings and stealing pictures (if that's what they're going to do).
> 
> if it were that easy, all they'd need to do to copy is to sign out, then do it.




I guess I was hoping it was more like Instagram privacy settings. They wouldn't be able to view or comment your listings. Of course, on Instagram, if your profile wasn't private, the blocked user could sign out and view your profile somehow but would require work...



Arlene619 said:


> I know right?! What's the point ?! Do you watermark your pics? I've started doing that ever since I've seen quite a few scammers on posh steal pics from other poshers or ebay/tradesy, mercari you name it! [emoji35]




I've started to watermark pics. But I also had some people actively seeking out people who have shown interest and commented some of my items and then the seller would reach out to them because they are selling the same stuff. I mean of course there will always be competition but some have gotten really annoying, stealing my pics, copying descriptions, and start selling the same exact items as I have listed. Too much of a coincidence when I sell a variety of items in different categories.


----------



## Arlene619

Ok, I'm seeing this way too often. She is claiming this is an authentic Classic flap, supposedly purchased in Las Vegas Jan 2016.. but she's claiming it's a 15 series. Please correct me if I'm wrong, the serial number starts with a 19, so the release year was supposed to be in late 2013-2014? Hard to believe this classic flap has been at the boutique and hasn't sold for two years.. and look at the authenticity card &#128544;. Buyers who don't know Chanel wouldn't suspect this is a replica, I hope the potential buyer goes through posh, so at least they will get their money back.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Arlene619 said:


> Ok, I'm seeing this way too often. She is claiming this is an authentic Classic flap, supposedly purchased in Las Vegas Jan 2016.. but she's claiming it's a 15 series. Please correct me if I'm wrong, the serial number starts with a 19, so the release year was supposed to be in late 2013-2014? Hard to believe this classic flap has been at the boutique and hasn't sold for two years.. and look at the authenticity card &#128544;. Buyers who don't know Chanel wouldn't suspect this is a replica, I hope the potential buyer goes through posh, so at least they will get their money back.
> View attachment 3348244
> View attachment 3348245



The authenticity card (although only showing a little bit) is fake...that's how bad it is.


----------



## Arlene619

ThisVNchick said:


> The authenticity card (although only showing a little bit) is fake...that's how bad it is.


I know, and she said she bought it at a Chanel in Vegas [emoji19]


----------



## speedygirl45

ThisVNchick said:


> The authenticity card (although only showing a little bit) is fake...that's how bad it is.


How do you know the auth card is fake?


----------



## ThisVNchick

speedygirl45 said:


> How do you know the auth card is fake?



The printing (font) on it is wrong.


----------



## monkeechu

Does anyone know who Poshmark uses to "authenticate" items? Do they go to the store? Or have in-house "experts"?


----------



## nicole0612

monkeechu said:


> Does anyone know who Poshmark uses to "authenticate" items? Do they go to the store? Or have in-house "experts"?




They use an authentication service where they send photos of the item.


----------



## ThisVNchick

monkeechu said:


> Does anyone know who Poshmark uses to "authenticate" items? Do they go to the store? Or have in-house "experts"?



In the past they used to send A4U authentication documents along with the bag (after it was authenticated at their HQ). So I want to say that they use A4U but I've also heard that they have their own in house authentication team. 

I think some items are authenticated in house and for the items that have lots of superfake floating around, I think they do use an outside source. I placed an order for a Diorissimo awhile back and it took them 7 days to get back to me to tell it that it was a superfake. 7 days is a long time if you can see and inspect the item in person- I think that authentication was sent out and there was some back and forth between PM and the authenticator.


----------



## monkeechu

Thank you for your replies. There is a Bottega bag - NWOT, already authenticated by Poshmark - for a great deal. Just trying to see if I should trust the authentication process. I live near a BV boutique, so I can always triple check. I'm worried that they'll say it's fake and Posh says it's real, then what? Great deal meaning 60% off.


----------



## nicole0612

monkeechu said:


> Thank you for your replies. There is a Bottega bag - NWOT, already authenticated by Poshmark - for a great deal. Just trying to see if I should trust the authentication process. I live near a BV boutique, so I can always triple check. I'm worried that they'll say it's fake and Posh says it's real, then what? Great deal meaning 60% off.




You can pay on Poshmark now using PayPal. Then you are covered by PayPal also in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## halobear

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if there is a list of poshmark users (scammers) that we should steer clear of


----------



## olalove

I am absolutely baffled by my most recent Posh transaction. I've recently sold a brand new Mansur Gavriel Bucket Bag on Poshmark. I've shipped this item out the very next day and had it approved by Posh Concierge. However, today I received a notification stating that this transaction is under review as the buyer reported item not as described. I was extremely confused as this bag is 100% authentic, brand new, never used. I've contacted the buyer asking if she had any concerns and she simply stated "So sorry. My issue is with PM, not you. I don't believe they have treated me fairly." At this point, I'm just like WHAT!?!?!? I believe the buyer's response indicates that her issue lies with the company and not the bag itself. I've just sent Poshmark an email, supporting my claim with the buyer's own response and the fact that this bag was approved by Posh Concierge. Has anyone had any experience like this? This has been truly upsetting as I take pride in the items I sell


----------



## olalove

olalove said:


> I am absolutely baffled by my most recent Posh transaction. I've recently sold a brand new Mansur Gavriel Bucket Bag on Poshmark. I've shipped this item out the very next day and had it approved by Posh Concierge. However, today I received a notification stating that this transaction is under review as the buyer reported item not as described. I was extremely confused as this bag is 100% authentic, brand new, never used. I've contacted the buyer asking if she had any concerns and she simply stated "So sorry. My issue is with PM, not you. I don't believe they have treated me fairly." At this point, I'm just like WHAT!?!?!? I believe the buyer's response indicates that her issue lies with the company and not the bag itself. I've just sent Poshmark an email, supporting my claim with the buyer's own response and the fact that this bag was approved by Posh Concierge. Has anyone had any experience like this? This has been truly upsetting as I take pride in the items I sell



Could anyone give me some advice on this? I'm freaking out as the bag was $595 and its just sitting in her possession now  I'm very worried


----------



## ThisVNchick

olalove said:


> Could anyone give me some advice on this? I'm freaking out as the bag was $595 and its just sitting in her possession now  I'm very worried





olalove said:


> I am absolutely baffled by my most recent Posh transaction. I've recently sold a brand new Mansur Gavriel Bucket Bag on Poshmark. I've shipped this item out the very next day and had it approved by Posh Concierge. However, today I received a notification stating that this transaction is under review as the buyer reported item not as described. I was extremely confused as this bag is 100% authentic, brand new, never used. I've contacted the buyer asking if she had any concerns and she simply stated "So sorry. My issue is with PM, not you. I don't believe they have treated me fairly." At this point, I'm just like WHAT!?!?!? I believe the buyer's response indicates that her issue lies with the company and not the bag itself. I've just sent Poshmark an email, supporting my claim with the buyer's own response and the fact that this bag was approved by Posh Concierge. Has anyone had any experience like this? This has been truly upsetting as I take pride in the items I sell



From my experience of owning a MG bag, I know sometimes their leathers have imperfections (that's just natural for that brand) and maybe the buyer didn't know and thought it is used. And since the item was sent to Posh first, your buyer thought Posh didn't do a good job inspecting the item, hence her comment? It's all a speculation. If you email Posh, I am sure when they respond back, they can tell you exactly what the problem is. When you submit a return request, you have to submit a reason and photos to support that reason. Just hold out, Posh usually responds within 24 hours. As a tip though, I would stay on top of the case as much as possible. I think the more proactive you are, the better your chances.


----------



## olalove

ThisVNchick said:


> From my experience of owning a MG bag, I know sometimes their leathers have imperfections (that's just natural for that brand) and maybe the buyer didn't know and thought it is used. And since the item was sent to Posh first, your buyer thought Posh didn't do a good job inspecting the item, hence her comment? It's all a speculation. If you email Posh, I am sure when they respond back, they can tell you exactly what the problem is. When you submit a return request, you have to submit a reason and photos to support that reason. Just hold out, Posh usually responds within 24 hours. As a tip though, I would stay on top of the case as much as possible. I think the more proactive you are, the better your chances.



This was what I wrote to Poshmark:

"To whom it may concern,

I have recently sold a brand new Mansur Gavriel Bucket Bag on Poshmark to @XXX. I have described this item as brand new, never used in my listing and have provided pictures that accurately reflects the condition of this bag. To further support my claim, this item was approved by Posh Concierge. However, today I received a notification saying that this sale is currently under review as @XXX has reported it as not as described. I am utterly confused as I take pride being an honest seller. I reached out to the buyer asking her to address her concerns and her only response was "So sorry. My issue is with PM (Poshmark), not you. I do not believe they have treated me fairly." Her response seems to indicate that her issues lies with the company and not the bag itself. Therefore, I ask that you may look into this case carefully and fairly as I take pride in the items I sell and highly value my buyers. This has been a very upsetting experience to me as I believe I was falsely accused and that my item was sold and shipped just as described. Again, this can be supported by the buyer's own response, which seemed to indicate that she had no issue with the bag itself, and the fact that this bag was approved by Posh Concierge. I greatly appreciate the community provided by Poshmark for users like me to sell & buy fashion and I trust that you will look deeply into this case to provide a fair result. Thank you in advance."

Do you think it sounds ok? Sorry I never been in a situation like this so I'm pretty anxious/stressed out at the moment. I'm worried that she will damage my bag in an attempt to qualify for a refund. I do agree that MG bags sometimes come with imperfections but I have taken photos of both sides of the bucket bag and I do believe the condition is captured accurately. It's also weird that when I followed up asking her "were there any issues with the bag?" She simply ignored it


----------



## ThisVNchick

olalove said:


> This was what I wrote to Poshmark:
> 
> "To whom it may concern,
> 
> I have recently sold a brand new Mansur Gavriel Bucket Bag on Poshmark to @XXX. I have described this item as brand new, never used in my listing and have provided pictures that accurately reflects the condition of this bag. To further support my claim, this item was approved by Posh Concierge. However, today I received a notification saying that this sale is currently under review as @XXX has reported it as not as described. I am utterly confused as I take pride being an honest seller. I reached out to the buyer asking her to address her concerns and her only response was "So sorry. My issue is with PM (Poshmark), not you. I do not believe they have treated me fairly." Her response seems to indicate that her issues lies with the company and not the bag itself. Therefore, I ask that you may look into this case carefully and fairly as I take pride in the items I sell and highly value my buyers. This has been a very upsetting experience to me as I believe I was falsely accused and that my item was sold and shipped just as described. Again, this can be supported by the buyer's own response, which seemed to indicate that she had no issue with the bag itself, and the fact that this bag was approved by Posh Concierge. I greatly appreciate the community provided by Poshmark for users like me to sell & buy fashion and I trust that you will look deeply into this case to provide a fair result. Thank you in advance."
> 
> Do you think it sounds ok? Sorry I never been in a situation like this so I'm pretty anxious/stressed out at the moment. I'm worried that she will damage my bag in an attempt to qualify for a refund. I do agree that MG bags sometimes come with imperfections but I have taken photos of both sides of the bucket bag and I do believe the condition is captured accurately. It's also weird that when I followed up asking her "were there any issues with the bag?" She simply ignored it



Your response seems perfectly fine. And until Posh gets back to you, there's nothing much that you can say to defend yourself. Just hang on tight (I know that's hard to do). 

Even with Posh Concierge, it's not always guaranteed that you'll get what you've order or as the seller, it's not always guaranteed that you'll make that sale. I am not saying that you didn't accurately describe the item but from my personal experience, Posh only authenticates, they rarely make note of the condition of the item. Currently, I am in a middle of a return request and the item went through PMHQ. I ordered a brand new Chanel, it got approved by Posh and I just received it yesterday. Upon inspecting the item, I noticed that there were quite a few light stains and the item had traces of glitter. The hardware showed no signs of wear, so I knew the item was new, but it was not properly stored and that's how the other marks probably came to be. Now, I am sure my seller thinks I damaged the item to get the return, but that simply isn't the case. I am not even upset with my seller. I'm a seller and I know sometimes I overlook flaws, but that's a mistake anyone can make. I am extremely upset with Posh. The fact that they provide this service to only authenticate but not fully inspect the item. Not only does it wastes my time to have to file a return for this item, now I look like the bad guy to my seller. 

So maybe the imperfections led the seller to believed that she got a used bag that passed Posh concierge service. That is really all that I can think of in terms of Posh not doing its fair share. 

Buyers typically do not communicate with sellers when a return request is opened; it is unfortunate. The reason being is that sellers can't issue refunds, only Posh can. So to communicate with your seller is sometimes seen as useless.


----------



## olalove

ThisVNchick said:


> Your response seems perfectly fine. And until Posh gets back to you, there's nothing much that you can say to defend yourself. Just hang on tight (I know that's hard to do).
> 
> Even with Posh Concierge, it's not always guaranteed that you'll get what you've order or as the seller, it's not always guaranteed that you'll make that sale. I am not saying that you didn't accurately describe the item but from my personal experience, Posh only authenticates, they rarely make note of the condition of the item. Currently, I am in a middle of a return request and the item went through PMHQ. I ordered a brand new Chanel, it got approved by Posh and I just received it yesterday. Upon inspecting the item, I noticed that there were quite a few light stains and the item had traces of glitter. The hardware showed no signs of wear, so I knew the item was new, but it was not properly stored and that's how the other marks probably came to be. Now, I am sure my seller thinks I damaged the item to get the return, but that simply isn't the case. I am not even upset with my seller. I'm a seller and I know sometimes I overlook flaws, but that's a mistake anyone can make. I am extremely upset with Posh. The fact that they provide this service to only authenticate but not fully inspect the item. Not only does it wastes my time to have to file a return for this item, now I look like the bad guy to my seller.
> 
> So maybe the imperfections led the seller to believed that she got a used bag that passed Posh concierge service. That is really all that I can think of in terms of Posh not doing its fair share.
> 
> Buyers typically do not communicate with sellers when a return request is opened; it is unfortunate. The reason being is that sellers can't issue refunds, only Posh can. So to communicate with your seller is sometimes seen as useless.


Thank you for the response! Its always nice to try to understand the other side of view. I wouldn't mind her returning it as long as its in its original condition and unused. I'm just worried she'll use it while its in her possession. Should I reach out to her and ask her to not use it?? Or you think at this point I should just stop all communications and wait for a response from Poshmark. This has just been a very stressful experience


----------



## ThisVNchick

olalove said:


> Thank you for the response! Its always nice to try to understand the other side of view. I wouldn't mind her returning it as long as its in its original condition and unused. I'm just worried she'll use it while its in her possession. Should I reach out to her and ask her to not use it?? Or you think at this point I should just stop all communications and wait for a response from Poshmark. This has just been a very stressful experience




I think you should just communicate with Posh. It's clear that she doesn't want to communicate with you. I feel like if you keep pushing at her for a response, she might actually do something to the bag. 

It's been awhile since I've purchase any MG, but don't they normally come with a tag attached to the front? I remember one if my buckets coming with those security tags where you had to cut it (voiding your return option if you do). If it turns out that the "imperfections" was what caused her to initiate the return, you can link Poshmark to the MG website or some authorized seller site because I am sure there's a disclosure where it says that the bags might have imperfections due to the nature of the raw leather that's being used. 

My best advice to you is to save your energy and fight it out with PM. They don't always rule in favor of the buyer. As long as you have some concrete evidence that disproves her claim, they will be fair about the return. 

I wish you the best


----------



## olalove

ThisVNchick said:


> I think you should just communicate with Posh. It's clear that she doesn't want to communicate with you. I feel like if you keep pushing at her for a response, she might actually do something to the bag.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've purchase any MG, but don't they normally come with a tag attached to the front? I remember one if my buckets coming with those security tags where you had to cut it (voiding your return option if you do). If it turns out that the "imperfections" was what caused her to initiate the return, you can link Poshmark to the MG website or some authorized seller site because I am sure there's a disclosure where it says that the bags might have imperfections due to the nature of the raw leather that's being used.
> 
> My best advice to you is to save your energy and fight it out with PM. They don't always rule in favor of the buyer. As long as you have some concrete evidence that disproves her claim, they will be fair about the return.
> 
> I wish you the best



Thank you so much for your input! I sent a follow up email with Poshmark today sending pictures of my bag before packaging and stated that there may be imperfections in the back. However, they were all clearly present in pictures provided in my original listing and I also screenshotted descriptions on the raw leather (how it comes with unique markings, and that variability in surface and scratches does not indicate defects) as stated on MGs official website. I took off the tags when I took the pictures because I didn't want anything to be obstructed but they were put back right away and were included with the shipment. I also provided them pictures of used bags and it's clear that the scratches and markings look different when the bag is new vs used. I also expressed my concern at the buyer's honesty as she has replicas listed in her closet. Now I just have to wait to hear back from Poshmark! It is kind of encouraging to hear that they do take these cases personally. I'll update you guys as soon as I hear back!


----------



## nicole0612

olalove said:


> Thank you so much for your input! I sent a follow up email with Poshmark today sending pictures of my bag before packaging and stated that there may be imperfections in the back. However, they were all clearly present in pictures provided in my original listing and I also screenshotted descriptions on the raw leather (how it comes with unique markings, and that variability in surface and scratches does not indicate defects) as stated on MGs official website. I took off the tags when I took the pictures because I didn't want anything to be obstructed but they were put back right away and were included with the shipment. I also provided them pictures of used bags and it's clear that the scratches and markings look different when the bag is new vs used. I also expressed my concern at the buyer's honesty as she has replicas listed in her closet. Now I just have to wait to hear back from Poshmark! It is kind of encouraging to hear that they do take these cases personally. I'll update you guys as soon as I hear back!




How is the process going? Did Poshmark side with you?


----------



## ediza

ThisVNchick said:


> Your response seems perfectly fine. And until Posh gets back to you, there's nothing much that you can say to defend yourself. Just hang on tight (I know that's hard to do).
> 
> Even with Posh Concierge, it's not always guaranteed that you'll get what you've order or as the seller, it's not always guaranteed that you'll make that sale. I am not saying that you didn't accurately describe the item but from my personal experience, Posh only authenticates, they rarely make note of the condition of the item. Currently, I am in a middle of a return request and the item went through PMHQ. I ordered a brand new Chanel, it got approved by Posh and I just received it yesterday. Upon inspecting the item, I noticed that there were quite a few light stains and the item had traces of glitter. The hardware showed no signs of wear, so I knew the item was new, but it was not properly stored and that's how the other marks probably came to be. Now, I am sure my seller thinks I damaged the item to get the return, but that simply isn't the case. I am not even upset with my seller. I'm a seller and I know sometimes I overlook flaws, but that's a mistake anyone can make. I am extremely upset with Posh. The fact that they provide this service to only authenticate but not fully inspect the item. Not only does it wastes my time to have to file a return for this item, now I look like the bad guy to my seller.
> 
> So maybe the imperfections led the seller to believed that she got a used bag that passed Posh concierge service. That is really all that I can think of in terms of Posh not doing its fair share.
> 
> Buyers typically do not communicate with sellers when a return request is opened; it is unfortunate. The reason being is that sellers can't issue refunds, only Posh can. So to communicate with your seller is sometimes seen as useless.



On this note, yes they only authenticate the bag, but that's all the service is. They don't know wether or not you care about the glitter or the marks on the bag, they only look at the authentication. Bear in mind, they actually video each and every package they open so there's no question that the bag was tampered with or the bags were mistreated or switched for an unauthentic bag. Sucks that you received the bag like that, but make sure you don't accept the bag if you get it and it's not what you've expected!


----------



## ThisVNchick

ediza said:


> On this note, yes they only authenticate the bag, but that's all the service is. They don't know wether or not you care about the glitter or the marks on the bag, they only look at the authentication. Bear in mind, they actually video each and every package they open so there's no question that the bag was tampered with or the bags were mistreated or switched for an unauthentic bag. Sucks that you received the bag like that, but make sure you don't accept the bag if you get it and it's not what you've expected!



There are times where they do inspect the item. From reading some of the comments on PM, they do let you know if they item has been redyed (lots of vintage chanel flaps). One time there was some sticky material on a WOC I ordered and they did email (and sent pictures) me prior to sending it out. I was given the chance to decline the item, thus saving myself the trouble of going through the return process. It's a hit or miss with them. The stains on this Chanel is definitely not as noticeable from an arm's length, but for sure noticeable up close. I just don't understand how they could have missed it. But then again, I feel like Posh cares more about just trying to complete the sale (raking in money) rather than doing a thorough job the first time around.


----------



## travelluver

A seller I do not know bundled one of my listings-I thought that was a tool I used if someone wanted to purchase more than one of my items.  Can someone explain this to me?  TIA!!!


----------



## olalove

nicole0612 said:


> How is the process going? Did Poshmark side with you?



Still waiting! Will def let you guys know once I have an update!


----------



## olalove

ThisVNchick said:


> There are times where they do inspect the item. From reading some of the comments on PM, they do let you know if they item has been redyed (lots of vintage chanel flaps). One time there was some sticky material on a WOC I ordered and they did email (and sent pictures) me prior to sending it out. I was given the chance to decline the item, thus saving myself the trouble of going through the return process. It's a hit or miss with them. The stains on this Chanel is definitely not as noticeable from an arm's length, but for sure noticeable up close. I just don't understand how they could have missed it. But then again, I feel like Posh cares more about just trying to complete the sale (raking in money) rather than doing a thorough job the first time around.



I'm still in the waiting process but I did receive an email from Posh support saying since they had the previledge to inspect my bag through Posh concierge, they do have notes on the condition in which the bag was in!


----------



## olalove

Not sure if this is much help but I do also see that from time to time. I don't know if that's their way in getting the buyer's attention to reach out to them but as long as they don't purchase the bundle it doesn't really do much :/


----------



## ThisVNchick

olalove said:


> I'm still in the waiting process but I did receive an email from Posh support saying since they had the previledge to inspect my bag through Posh concierge, they do have notes on the condition in which the bag was in!



My case on "in review" for 4 days without a word from Posh. I got tired and made a comment on their facebook page. Ironically, I got a response that same day. They tried to offer me $50 credit to take the item. I declined and today I just got the pre-paid to send the item back. THANK GOD. 

It also bothers me that they have these "notes" and according to another poster, they video record the item, but then miss these apparent marks. They claim to do so much yet here I am. I feel like pulling me hair out sometimes. 

I hope your case ends up well. It seems like they are on your side based on the response. Just keep at it- persistence pays off!


----------



## olalove

ThisVNchick said:


> My case on "in review" for 4 days without a word from Posh. I got tired and made a comment on their facebook page. Ironically, I got a response that same day. They tried to offer me $50 credit to take the item. I declined and today I just got the pre-paid to send the item back. THANK GOD.
> 
> It also bothers me that they have these "notes" and according to another poster, they video record the item, but then miss these apparent marks. They claim to do so much yet here I am. I feel like pulling me hair out sometimes.
> 
> I hope your case ends up well. It seems like they are on your side based on the response. Just keep at it- persistence pays off!



Yay! I'm so glad it worked out for you!
The only reason they responded to me is because I emailed Posh support. I have learned that's the only way they will respond back lolol


----------



## olalove

ThisVNchick said:


> My case on "in review" for 4 days without a word from Posh. I got tired and made a comment on their facebook page. Ironically, I got a response that same day. They tried to offer me $50 credit to take the item. I declined and today I just got the pre-paid to send the item back. THANK GOD.
> 
> It also bothers me that they have these "notes" and according to another poster, they video record the item, but then miss these apparent marks. They claim to do so much yet here I am. I feel like pulling me hair out sometimes.
> 
> I hope your case ends up well. It seems like they are on your side based on the response. Just keep at it- persistence pays off!



I also don't know if I should write to them again but honestly I've already left them multiple notes on the app and two long emails to Posh support I feel like I've done all I could. The waiting game is def hard


----------



## MissMarion

travelluver said:


> A seller I do not know bundled one of my listings-I thought that was a tool I used if someone wanted to purchase more than one of my items.  Can someone explain this to me?  TIA!!!




Buyers can make their own bundle from your closet if you have it enabled in your seller settings. E.g.,  mine is set for 15% off a bundle of 3 or more items.


----------



## olalove

YAY!!! After one week of waiting and multiple emails sent they've sided with me!!!!!!  I'm so happy because this buyer had several replicas listed in her closet and once she filed the case she deleted all her listings... I was getting quiet concerned but yay!!! I think one thing I've learned is to always take detailed pictures of items before shipping and to be proactive in contacting Poshmark to back up your claim. I'm so glad this is finally over... Now I can finally enjoy my weekend!  Thank you ladies for the support and feedback you've given along the way!


----------



## nicole0612

olalove said:


> YAY!!! After one week of waiting and multiple emails sent they've sided with me!!!!!!  I'm so happy because this buyer had several replicas listed in her closet and once she filed the case she deleted all her listings... I was getting quiet concerned but yay!!! I think one thing I've learned is to always take detailed pictures of items before shipping and to be proactive in contacting Poshmark to back up your claim. I'm so glad this is finally over... Now I can finally enjoy my weekend!  Thank you ladies for the support and feedback you've given along the way!




So happy for you!


----------



## Shelby33

olalove said:


> YAY!!! After one week of waiting and multiple emails sent they've sided with me!!!!!!  I'm so happy because this buyer had several replicas listed in her closet and once she filed the case she deleted all her listings... I was getting quiet concerned but yay!!! I think one thing I've learned is to always take detailed pictures of items before shipping and to be proactive in contacting Poshmark to back up your claim. I'm so glad this is finally over... Now I can finally enjoy my weekend!  Thank you ladies for the support and feedback you've given along the way!



Enjoy your weekend!  I love Postmark every now and then you get a real PITA.


----------



## Gblb

I've never bought an item from poshmark, but the other day I was looking through listings. A lot of the items listed were listed as not authentic Chanel shoes, etc. the listing would say due to not being authentic price reflects. They were still asking a lot for replicas. That is beside the point, the selling of fake items is illegal so why doesn't PM remove these listings? I would not ever purchase from them for this reason alone. There are replicas listed that aren't listed as being replicas and that concerns me even more. I believe if the item is under a certain $ amount it is not authenticated prior to shipping.


----------



## Shelby33

Gblb said:


> I've never bought an item from poshmark, but the other day I was looking through listings. A lot of the items listed were listed as not authentic Chanel shoes, etc. the listing would say due to not being authentic price reflects. They were still asking a lot for replicas. That is beside the point, the selling of fake items is illegal so why doesn't PM remove these listings? I would not ever purchase from them for this reason alone. There are replicas listed that aren't listed as being replicas and that concerns me even more. I believe if the item is under a certain $ amount it is not authenticated prior to shipping.



I think that as long as the item does not have a label such as 'Balenciaga'  etc it is considered 'inspired'.  If the label actually says 'Balenciaga'  then that would be illegal. I think...


----------



## Gblb

Shelby33 said:


> I think that as long as the item does not have a label such as 'Balenciaga'  etc it is considered 'inspired'.  If the label actually says 'Balenciaga'  then that would be illegal. I think...


 These were Chanel items listed as replica. They had the logo, etc.


----------



## Shelby33

Gblb said:


> These were Chanel items listed as replica. They had the logo, etc.



Is there a way to report listing?


----------



## Gblb

Shelby33 said:


> Is there a way to report listing?


I've reported in the past and as others have said, they're unfortunately not taken down.


----------



## Shelby33

Gblb said:


> I've reported in the past and as others have said, they're unfortunately not taken down.



Figures...


----------



## mharri20

Gblb said:


> I've never bought an item from poshmark, but the other day I was looking through listings. A lot of the items listed were listed as not authentic Chanel shoes, etc. the listing would say due to not being authentic price reflects. They were still asking a lot for replicas. That is beside the point, the selling of fake items is illegal so why doesn't PM remove these listings? I would not ever purchase from them for this reason alone. There are replicas listed that aren't listed as being replicas and that concerns me even more. I believe if the item is under a certain $ amount it is not authenticated prior to shipping.




I don't think that Poshmark understands how allowing these replicas to be sold really hurts their reputation. They spend money on the stupid resale portal and other things that don't matter instead of cracking down on replicas and the people who sell them. I've noticed people saying they got kicked off Mercari for selling fakes, so they come to posh to sell them instead. How is it that an app that takes no commission is able to control it better...?

I had a extensive phone conversation with them and it was concluded that they really don't care if they are selling replicas. The reporting is automated, and they believe that takes care of it. They are delusional IMO. They make SO much money off of illegal replicas which is really why they could care less. It's sad. They need to clean up their act if they want to be taken seriously!


----------



## Gblb

mharri20 said:


> I don't think that Poshmark understands how allowing these replicas to be sold really hurts their reputation. They spend money on the stupid resale portal and other things that don't matter instead of cracking down on replicas and the people who sell them. I've noticed people saying they got kicked off Mercari for selling fakes, so they come to posh to sell them instead. How is it that an app that takes no commission is able to control it better...?
> 
> I had a extensive phone conversation with them and it was concluded that they really don't care if they are selling replicas. The reporting is automated, and they believe that takes care of it. They are delusional IMO. They make SO much money off of illegal replicas which is really why they could care less. It's sad. They need to clean up their act if they want to be taken seriously!


Wow! I agree with you. That is really disturbing that they care so little. Is PM saying that the reporting is automated so therefore each listing is automatically removed? I don't believe they pull listings of replicas or items listed as replicas. Potential buyers are asking for pics for authentication and the seller responds that PM authenticates the items or they don't sell fakes.  I believe the threshold for PM to authenticate is for items over $600 (correct me if I'm wrong). So, sellers list below the threshold and hope their buyer doesn't care or doesn't have the item authenticated. If they want a reputable marketplace, the listings that are listed as replica items should automatically be pulled. Just browsing shoes for 15 mins, I found over 10 items listed as replicas. What kills me is some replicas listed are just a tad less than getting the real thing at a reputable store.


----------



## BeenBurned

Shelby33 said:


> Is there a way to report listing?



There is a report button. It's on the left side of the listing under the price info and to the left of the picture and description. 



Gblb said:


> I've reported in the past and as others have said, they're unfortunately not taken down.



Yup, never! And when you try to advise a seller, they deny and block you. 

In fact, this listing was removed earlier today or yesterday from the same seller's account on ebay. "Someone" named BB told this seller that the item is fake, seller denied and when "BB" attempted to post a link to AT Coach so the seller could get free help, BB found herself blocked. 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-lavender-purse-key-fob-5735477f291a354440016bb0



mharri20 said:


> I've noticed people saying they got kicked off Mercari for selling fakes, so they come to posh to sell them instead.



As I described above, mared4 did the same thing. Her listing was removed from ebay and she went to PM knowing that PM doesn't do squat about dishonest sellers who peddle fakes.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...coach-fakes-here-824098-230.html#post30302164


----------



## mharri20

Gblb said:


> Wow! I agree with you. That is really disturbing that they care so little. *Is PM saying that the reporting is automated so therefore each listing is automatically removed?* I don't believe they pull listings of replicas or items listed as replicas. Potential buyers are asking for pics for authentication and the seller responds that PM authenticates the items or they don't sell fakes.  I believe the threshold for PM to authenticate is for items over $600 (correct me if I'm wrong). So, sellers list below the threshold and hope their buyer doesn't care or doesn't have the item authenticated. If they want a reputable marketplace, the listings that are listed as replica items should automatically be pulled. Just browsing shoes for 15 mins, I found over 10 items listed as replicas. What kills me is some replicas listed are just a tad less than getting the real thing at a reputable store.



Yes. Basically, they want the members to do the work and get the listings removed. I've seen some obvious ones get removed after a while, but it's rare. From my experience, I think the number of accounts that have to report a listing is somewhere around 15-20 before it gets removed. When I spoke with them on the phone, they said they only focused on the automated removal process because having a real person look through listings takes too much time. I laughed because somehow others who shop on the app are able to do it in just a few seconds, just like you did! They really just don't 'care.



BeenBurned said:


> Yup, never! And when you try to advise a seller, they deny and block you.
> 
> In fact, this listing was removed earlier today or yesterday from the same seller's account on ebay. "Someone" named BB told this seller that the item is fake, seller denied and when "BB" attempted to post a link to AT Coach so the seller could get free help, BB found herself blocked.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-lavender-purse-key-fob-5735477f291a354440016bb0
> 
> 
> 
> As I described above, mared4 did the same thing. Her listing was removed from ebay and she went to PM knowing that PM doesn't do squat about dishonest sellers who peddle fakes.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...coach-fakes-here-824098-230.html#post30302164



I'm glad to see that "someone" named BB also comments on listings when they spot a fake. Poshmark doesn't like people to do this because it hurts their sales (of illegal counterfeits...), but I'm glad there are people willing to risk it because until they realize they need to control this better, these are the only people who are protecting buyers!


----------



## BeenBurned

mharri20 said:


> I'm glad to see that "someone" named BB also comments on listings when they spot a fake. Poshmark doesn't like people to do this because it hurts their sales (of illegal counterfeits...), but I'm glad there are people willing to risk it because until they realize they need to control this better, these are the only people who are protecting buyers!


Of course sites on the level of iOffer don't like when people do it because all they care about is the money. They don't GAS about abiding by the law, they don't GAS about protecting their buying customers (since it's the sellers who pay the fees) and they aren't honorable enough to do the right thing. 

Call it biting off my nose to spite my face but I refuse to patronize a site that will knowingly allow the sale of fakes (as well as other scams). So if I get banned, so be it! 

In fact, I was specifically told (when booted from Listia several years ago) that my "harassment" of sellers with posts of "_I'm sorry but this bag wasn't made by (fill in the blank with company name) so I hope you can get a refund_" hurts the feelings of their "valued members." 

Poshmark is no better.

ETA: I'll also say that sellers like the one I posted above mared4 (on Poshmark) aka mared4 (on ebay) show their lack of integrity as well as cowardice when they block the person who gives them information they don't like. 

If *MARED4* were so sure I was wrong, why block me?


----------



## mharri20

BeenBurned said:


> Of course sites on the level of iOffer don't like when people do it because all they care about is the money. They don't GAS about abiding by the law, they don't GAS about protecting their buying customers (since it's the sellers who pay the fees) and they aren't honorable enough to do the right thing.
> 
> Call it biting off my nose to spite my face but I refuse to patronize a site that will knowingly allow the sale of fakes (as well as other scams). So if I get banned, so be it!
> 
> In fact, I was specifically told (when booted from Listia several years ago) that my "harassment" of sellers with posts of "_I'm sorry but this bag wasn't made by (fill in the blank with company name) so I hope you can get a refund_" hurts the feelings of their "valued members."
> 
> Poshmark is no better.



Agreed. I hate that I still use Posh, but I find such cheap stuff on there that it's hard to stop. I just want them to clean up their act so that everyone can enjoy the site. I told them I would stop commenting if they hired me to remove listings, but they didn't go for it LOL.


----------



## BeenBurned

mharri20 said:


> I told them I would stop commenting if they hired me to remove listings, but they didn't go for it LOL.


That speaks volumes as to the lack of integrity of Poshmark, its admin and its sellers. 

I'd love to refer mared4 here but she blocked me and I can't comment now! And although it's not surprising at all, PM isn't removing the fake although it's been reported and posted on the Coach Hall of Shame.

I would think that sellers whose fakes were removed from other sites would be concerned about getting kicked off PM too!


----------



## mharri20

BeenBurned said:


> That speaks volumes as to the lack of integrity of Poshmark, its admin and its sellers.
> 
> I'd love to refer mared4 here but she blocked me and I can't comment now! And although it's not surprising at all, PM isn't removing the fake although it's been reported and posted on the Coach Hall of Shame.
> 
> I would think that sellers whose fakes were removed from other sites would be concerned about getting kicked off PM too!



I have referred lots of people to TPF to help them authenticate their items. Some just don't want to hear it. 

If Posh would actually kick people off for selling replicas, I think we would see a lot less of them on the site because people would be afraid to post. I emailed support about 12 times for a gal that had 400 listings and half of them were counterfeits (she'd been selling fakes for 2+ years). They suspended her account the first time, and then she started selling replicas AGAIN. I emailed another 5 times and they finally removed her closet permanently. The gal make another closet and I recently saw her commenting on other fakes saying they were "so beautiful" and saying how she doesn't understand why Posh would delete her account because she was only "minding her own business". Do these counterfeit sellers not understand that what they are doing is illegal...?!?!?


----------



## BeenBurned

Who are you writing to to get action? I've been hitting the "flag" button and nothing happens.


----------



## mharri20

BeenBurned said:


> Who are you writing to to get action? I've been hitting the "flag" button and nothing happens.




I've written the support@poshmark.com, and then I'll reply to the crap responses they send lol. They started to somewhat respond to me because they were getting annoying with all of the emails I send, so I finally started getting traction.


----------



## BeenBurned

mharri20 said:


> I've written the support@poshmark.com, and then I'll reply to the crap responses they send lol. They started to somewhat respond to me because they were getting annoying with all of the emails I send, so I finally started getting traction.


Thank you. I'll try that.


----------



## Gblb

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you. I'll try that.



Where does the onus fall on these sites that allow illegal replica items to be sold? At what point would the authorities prosecute a seller or host for allowing said activities? Knowing this is illegal, what is proactively being done about it? Is this a major concern for others aside from buyers looking for a pre-loved authentic luxury item? Or a lack of understanding how buying a fraudulent item harms others?  Maybe it's a stupid question, I'm just curious to know thoughts on this.


----------



## MissMarion

Another reason for reporting a listing is "non PM transaction" such as where the seller explicitly states they will sell for less on Mercari or PP. I have often wondered if PM acts more swiftly on those notifications vs. fakes. I don't think they care about fakes but you'd think they would object to losing the commission ...


----------



## tiffCAKE

I've tried a couple of things in regards to fakes and none of them are more than marginally effective...

1) I use their stupid report feature in the event xx many other folks also did, even though it feels like I'm clicking a button that has no connected wires behind it (like my broken dryer... I digress) but I figure if they do ever crack down on me for my other methods, at least I can say I tried doing what they've requested without seeing resolution
2) I tag the seller in one of my own listings that aren't for sale, something way down far in my closet, and tell them I'm very sorry but they've got a fake, I offer to make a listing comparing/collaging their item's photos to authentic items of my own in the same poses (if I have the item) and refer them to TPF for help authenticating their item. I take down anything I create after they remove their listing. I could avoid this whole hassle if they just had a message feature!
3) if they don't take it down, then I start tagging the interested folks in a buried listing of mine, giving them the heads up to seek help authenticating before buying from TPF or poshmark members I trust
4) I email posh directly for repeat offenders that get shut down and keep making new accounts--I figure those are the dirtbags that need the most attention and I don't want to bug posh for every little thing--I save them for the nuclear option lol!
5) my sneaky giggle tactic: sometimes I'm a cranky pants and I comment directly on their listing but I tag "@pm_editor" and they take it down themselves bc they think they're gonna get canned--I don't even know if that's a real account belonging to posh headquarters! (I learned it from detectives--they always call and say their case needs prioritized per their Sargent or DA assigned to prosecute and then when I ask who so I can just follow-up with them and let them know the status, the detective always just backs down bc they said it on the chance I'd be scared of the chain of command name drop. Apparently it works on the new analysts! And sometimes it works on posh sellers with guilty consciences!) 


To the person that said posh doesn't care about the buyer getting screwed bc the sellers are the one paying the fees: you are so smart and correct!!

I did have a fit one day and reported poshmark to stopfakes on the louboutin website. They got back to me and simply stated poshmark is not an authorized retailer. That's it. So as long as posh makes money and the entities being robbed by counterfeits don't financially/legally punish poshmark, I'm pretty sure poshmark won't proactively do anything to stop the counterfeits.


----------



## tiffCAKE

MissMarion said:


> Another reason for reporting a listing is "non PM transaction" such as where the seller explicitly states they will sell for less on Mercari or PP. I have often wondered if PM acts more swiftly on those notifications vs. fakes. I don't think they care about fakes but you'd think they would object to losing the commission ...




Yeah. They don't act on those either. Which makes me think they reallllllllly don't care about the fakes if they don't even care about the folks robbing them of their own consignment fees!


----------



## Gblb

tiffCAKE said:


> Yeah. They don't act on those either. Which makes me think they reallllllllly don't care about the fakes if they don't even care about the folks robbing them of their own consignment fees!


I love your sneaky @pm_editor! Such a smart tactic! That made me laugh. Ebay doesn't pull down the ones offering to take the sale off site for a discount either.


----------



## nicole0612

tiffCAKE said:


> I've tried a couple of things in regards to fakes and none of them are more than marginally effective...
> 
> 1) I use their stupid report feature in the event xx many other folks also did, even though it feels like I'm clicking a button that has no connected wires behind it (like my broken dryer... I digress) but I figure if they do ever crack down on me for my other methods, at least I can say I tried doing what they've requested without seeing resolution
> 2) I tag the seller in one of my own listings that aren't for sale, something way down far in my closet, and tell them I'm very sorry but they've got a fake, I offer to make a listing comparing/collaging their item's photos to authentic items of my own in the same poses (if I have the item) and refer them to TPF for help authenticating their item. I take down anything I create after they remove their listing. I could avoid this whole hassle if they just had a message feature!
> 3) if they don't take it down, then I start tagging the interested folks in a buried listing of mine, giving them the heads up to seek help authenticating before buying from TPF or poshmark members I trust
> 4) I email posh directly for repeat offenders that get shut down and keep making new accounts--I figure those are the dirtbags that need the most attention and I don't want to bug posh for every little thing--I save them for the nuclear option lol!
> 5) my sneaky giggle tactic: sometimes I'm a cranky pants and I comment directly on their listing but I tag "@pm_editor" and they take it down themselves bc they think they're gonna get canned--I don't even know if that's a real account belonging to posh headquarters! (I learned it from detectives--they always call and say their case needs prioritized per their Sargent or DA assigned to prosecute and then when I ask who so I can just follow-up with them and let them know the status, the detective always just backs down bc they said it on the chance I'd be scared of the chain of command name drop. Apparently it works on the new analysts! And sometimes it works on posh sellers with guilty consciences!)
> 
> 
> To the person that said posh doesn't care about the buyer getting screwed bc the sellers are the one paying the fees: you are so smart and correct!!
> 
> I did have a fit one day and reported poshmark to stopfakes on the louboutin website. They got back to me and simply stated poshmark is not an authorized retailer. That's it. So as long as posh makes money and the entities being robbed by counterfeits don't financially/legally punish poshmark, I'm pretty sure poshmark won't proactively do anything to stop the counterfeits.




It's really thoughtful of you to do all of this, especially to make listings in your own closest to inform sellers and potential buyers of fraudulent items. I know it is well intentioned, but most helpful people on Poshmark will just pick a random listing out of my closet and write something like, "Don't buy xxx's Bag, it is fake!!", "Don't buy the bag, the seller is a scammer!", etc. But then I worry that potential buyers will see these comments and mistakenly think that the person is commenting about my listing, not someone else's listing. The worst is when they tag the seller of the fraudulent item and other people who "liked" the listing in their comment in my closet, and then I get a war on my completely unrelated listing among dramatic people hurling accusations and foul language.


----------



## mharri20

nicole0612 said:


> It's really thoughtful of you to do all of this, especially to make listings in your own closest to inform sellers and potential buyers of fraudulent items. I know it is well intentioned, but most helpful people on Poshmark will just pick a random listing out of my closet and write something like, "Don't buy xxx's Bag, it is fake!!", "Don't buy the bag, the seller is a scammer!", etc. But then I worry that potential buyers will see these comments and mistakenly think that the person is commenting about my listing, not someone else's listing. The worst is when they tag the seller of the fraudulent item and other people who "liked" the listing in their comment in my closet, and then I get a war on my completely unrelated listing among dramatic people hurling accusations and foul language.



When I see a fake that has sold as an authentic item, if I can tell who the buyer is by the comments, I will go to the buyer's account and comment. This saves some drama because usually the sellers get nasty when I comment on direct listings, so I prefer to warn the buyer directly. I try to go to a sold listing or their "About me" listing so that they know, and I try to make the comment more informative than not so that people don't automatically scroll and see the word "fake" or something (I've referred people to TPF and lollipuff as well) . I will sometimes tag them in my own listing as well, it just depends. I never tag the seller of the fake, though. This is asking for trouble!

I can see what you mean about people maybe reading it the wrong way, but I haven't heard anyone complain about an instance of that happening. When I have made comments, people are always very appreciative that they were saved them from buying a fake  With situations like this, I just can't sit back and not say anything and let someone spend money on counterfeits...


----------



## Lmm2924

I recently sold a diaper bag set on poshmark. On May 21st I shipped it out and as of today I still do t have my funds. The buyer is claiming my set was not authentic. It's 100% authentic and I cannot get posh to respond to my emails. Has anyone had this happen? How long did it take for a resolution? What exactly did they do yo "authenticate"? Since I don't physically have the bag and all there is left is my listing how can I prove that it is authentic? For all I know this buyer used my set for what she needed and is making false claims so she doesn't have to pay for it. Should I report theft? Here is the link to my listing. https://bnc.lt/m/WMy33Ere1t  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

mharri20 said:


> When I see a fake that has sold as an authentic item, if I can tell who the buyer is by the comments, I will go to the buyer's account and comment. This saves some drama because usually the sellers get nasty when I comment on direct listings, so I prefer to warn the buyer directly. I try to go to a sold listing or their "About me" listing so that they know, and I try to make the comment more informative than not so that people don't automatically scroll and see the word "fake" or something (I've referred people to TPF and lollipuff as well) . I will sometimes tag them in my own listing as well, it just depends. I never tag the seller of the fake, though. This is asking for trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see what you mean about people maybe reading it the wrong way, but I haven't heard anyone complain about an instance of that happening. When I have made comments, people are always very appreciative that they were saved them from buying a fake  With situations like this, I just can't sit back and not say anything and let someone spend money on counterfeits...




Definitely! If a fake item has sold, or someone looks like they are about to buy it, it is a huge favor to them to let them know, even if it is on an active listing of theirs (though it is very nice of you to write it on a sold listing or on their "about me" page). On Poshmark there are so many fakes that when a item seems nice at a good price, I always ask additional questions (ask for more photos, ask if it is actually on sale on PM vs PP only, etc), because just being above $500 means nothing about whether it is fake or not. I used to think if it is above $500, then I will just buy it, because I will get my money back if it is fake, and I might get a good deal. In the early days of Poshmark, I did get a couple of good deals this way. In the past year, 100% of my purchases of items sold as authentic over $500 (anywhere from $500-$6,000) have been deemed fake by Poshmark and the sale then canceled, or the sale has been immediately canceled by the seller (I assume they are looking to sell their fake off the site but pretending it is for sale on PM so people don't get suspicious, or PM just keeps my money with no sale confirmation and the seller ignoring my questions until the 7 days (?) has passed and I can cancel myself). Recently I bought a Hermes bag for about $6,000 on the site, which is a good price but not crazy enough to scream fake (you can find such deals on eBay if you stalk 24/7 and read the Authentic Finds threads etc on this forum, and I recently sold an authentic one for a little less than that) and the seller ignored me after the purchase, Poshmark said there was nothing they could do until 7 days had passed without the seller confirming the sale, so I had to wait for my refund for 7 days! Meanwhile people were trying to buy the listing off the site via PP despite my comments on the listing that I had bought the item and that they should not purchase because the seller was not shipping it to me after purchase! I think the latest scam trend is sellers with a lot of new looking, in-demand bags for about retail price (maybe slightly higher or slightly lower). I'm sure 99.9% of them are fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lmm2924 said:


> I recently sold a diaper bag set on poshmark. On May 21st I shipped it out and as of today I still do t have my funds. The buyer is claiming my set was not authentic. It's 100% authentic and I cannot get posh to respond to my emails. Has anyone had this happen? How long did it take for a resolution? What exactly did they do yo "authenticate"? Since I don't physically have the bag and all there is left is my listing how can I prove that it is authentic? For all I know this buyer used my set for what she needed and is making false claims so she doesn't have to pay for it. Should I report theft? Here is the link to my listing. https://bnc.lt/m/WMy33Ere1t  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


Ugh! 

SHeesh! They won't remove the obvious fakes I've reported, posted on sellers' listings and even discussed in a long email to PM but they hold your money for an authentic bag? 

There's nothing wrong with the tote. It's a multi-function mini sig tote from 2003. 

Did she say why she thinks it's fake? 

Is she questioning the font on the creed? Although bags from the same plant usually have the same font, it looks like Coach changed the font at the K plant between 2003 and 2004. 

Your creed is exactly as it should be and has the correct text, font and information for a bag made at the K plant in 2003. *Refer the buyer here*. 

If you'd like me to post comparison pictures, I can do so. If you'd like, I can also post a comment on the listing and/or the bag can be posted on AT Coach.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I had someone offer my 60% less than my asking price of a designer SLG that I had up for sale. I didn't respond but went ahead and made an offer on one of her designer items at 60% also. She abruptly declines and writes, "Are you kidding me? Please let you offer elsewhere." 

The hypocrisy is real.


----------



## Lmm2924

I've literally emailed posh 5 times since I got the notice that the seller reported as not being authentic and all I've gotten from posh was a very form email saying it takes 2weeks to authenticate. I have zero clue why she is claiming it isn't authentic. I've had a couple posh "old timers" send emails to posh stating that my set is authentic and I still have not heard anything back. I blocked the seller because I don't want her bashing my items. I've removed everything I had for sell because I will not longer give 20% to a company that can't even answer a dang email. Meanwhile fake bags are getting host picks. I'm so sick over this. https://bnc.lt/m/MsgKFKCr1t (Fake bag getting a host pick) 

The last email I sent to posh this morning I simply said release my funds or have my set sent back today or I'm filing a report for theft. I will no longer purchase or sell using this site.


----------



## Lmm2924

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh!
> 
> SHeesh! They won't remove the obvious fakes I've reported, posted on sellers' listings and even discussed in a long email to PM but they hold your money for an authentic bag?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the tote. It's a multi-function mini sig tote from 2003.
> 
> Did she say why she thinks it's fake?
> 
> Is she questioning the font on the creed? Although bags from the same plant usually have the same font, it looks like Coach changed the font at the K plant between 2003 and 2004.
> 
> Your creed is exactly as it should be and has the correct text, font and information for a bag made at the K plant in 2003. *Refer the buyer here*.
> 
> If you'd like me to post comparison pictures, I can do so. If you'd like, I can also post a comment on the listing and/or the bag can be posted on AT Coach.



Forgot to quote you.


----------



## Lmm2924

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh!
> 
> SHeesh! They won't remove the obvious fakes I've reported, posted on sellers' listings and even discussed in a long email to PM but they hold your money for an authentic bag?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the tote. It's a multi-function mini sig tote from 2003.
> 
> Did she say why she thinks it's fake?
> 
> Is she questioning the font on the creed? Although bags from the same plant usually have the same font, it looks like Coach changed the font at the K plant between 2003 and 2004.
> 
> Your creed is exactly as it should be and has the correct text, font and information for a bag made at the K plant in 2003. *Refer the buyer here*.
> 
> If you'd like me to post comparison pictures, I can do so. If you'd like, I can also post a comment on the listing and/or the bag can be posted on AT Coach.




This is what I get for selling a set for $55. It's really not worth all this headache.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lmm2924 said:


> I recently sold a diaper bag set on poshmark. On May 21st I shipped it out and as of today I still do t have my funds. The buyer is claiming my set was not authentic. It's 100% authentic and I cannot get posh to respond to my emails. Has anyone had this happen? How long did it take for a resolution? What exactly did they do yo "authenticate"? Since I don't physically have the bag and all there is left is my listing how can I prove that it is authentic? For all I know this buyer used my set for what she needed and is making false claims so she doesn't have to pay for it. Should I report theft? Here is the link to my listing. https://bnc.lt/m/WMy33Ere1t  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!





BeenBurned said:


> Ugh!
> 
> SHeesh! They won't remove the obvious fakes I've reported, posted on sellers' listings and even discussed in a long email to PM but they hold your money for an authentic bag?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the tote. It's a multi-function mini sig tote from 2003.
> 
> Did she say why she thinks it's fake?
> 
> Is she questioning the font on the creed? Although bags from the same plant usually have the same font, it looks like Coach changed the font at the K plant between 2003 and 2004.
> 
> Your creed is exactly as it should be and has the correct text, font and information for a bag made at the K plant in 2003. *Refer the buyer here*.
> 
> If you'd like me to post comparison pictures, I can do so. If you'd like, I can also post a comment on the listing and/or the bag can be posted on AT Coach.





Lmm2924 said:


> I've literally emailed posh 5 times since I got the notice that the seller reported as not being authentic and all I've gotten from posh was a very form email saying it takes 2weeks to authenticate. I have zero clue why she is claiming it isn't authentic. I've had a couple posh "old timers" send emails to posh stating that my set is authentic and I still have not heard anything back. I blocked the seller because I don't want her bashing my items. I've removed everything I had for sell because I will not longer give 20% to a company that can't even answer a dang email. Meanwhile fake bags are getting host picks. I'm so sick over this. https://bnc.lt/m/MsgKFKCr1t (Fake bag getting a host pick)
> 
> The last email I sent to posh this morning I simply said release my funds or have my set sent back today or I'm filing a report for theft. I will no longer purchase or sell using this site.





Lmm2924 said:


> This is what I get for selling a set for $55. It's really not worth all this headache.


I'm going to comment on that listing. I don't know how but will try to tag the buyer. 

She got an unbelievable deal for $55!


----------



## Lmm2924

BeenBurned said:


> I'm going to comment on that listing. I don't know how but will try to tag the buyer.
> 
> She got an unbelievable deal for $55!




Thank you! I hope someone from posh reads it as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> I had someone offer my 60% less than my asking price of a designer SLG that I had up for sale. I didn't respond but went ahead and made an offer on one of her designer items at 60% also. She abruptly declines and writes, "Are you kidding me? Please let you offer elsewhere."
> 
> The hypocrisy is real.


I bet she didn't realize the person making the lowball offer was the same person she'd done that to herself! 

I might be tempted to say something like, "It hurts to get lowballs like this, doesn't it? So why did you do the same to me?"


----------



## BeenBurned

Lmm2924 said:


> Thank you! I hope someone from posh reads it as well.


Does she get a message from my post to her that directs her to it?


----------



## Lmm2924

BeenBurned said:


> Does she get a message from my post to her that directs her to it?



Yes. She'll be able to see it and will be notified but she will not be able to comment on the listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lmm2924 said:


> Yes. She'll be able to see it and will be notified but she will not be able to comment on the listing.


I'm not being argumentative but I don't use PM (don't plan to) and I don't know how it works.

Why wouldn't she be able to comment on the listing she bought?


----------



## Lmm2924

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not being argumentative but I don't use PM (don't plan to) and I don't know how it works.
> 
> Why wouldn't she be able to comment on the listing she bought?



After I got the notice that she said my items were fake I blocked her from making comments on anything on my "closet" page. I feared that she would go on to things that I had for sell and make ugly comments. It happens a lot. But I ended up taking everything down anyway because of the way posh is handling it.


----------



## Lmm2924

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not being argumentative but I don't use PM (don't plan to) and I don't know how it works.
> 
> Why wouldn't she be able to comment on the listing she bought?




Blocking also takes away the ability to purchase any of my items


----------



## Gblb

Lmm2924 said:


> I've literally emailed posh 5 times since I got the notice that the seller reported as not being authentic and all I've gotten from posh was a very form email saying it takes 2weeks to authenticate. I have zero clue why she is claiming it isn't authentic. I've had a couple posh "old timers" send emails to posh stating that my set is authentic and I still have not heard anything back. I blocked the seller because I don't want her bashing my items. I've removed everything I had for sell because I will not longer give 20% to a company that can't even answer a dang email. Meanwhile fake bags are getting host picks. I'm so sick over this. https://bnc.lt/m/MsgKFKCr1t (Fake bag getting a host pick)
> 
> The last email I sent to posh this morning I simply said release my funds or have my set sent back today or I'm filing a report for theft. I will no longer purchase or sell using this site.


I'm sorry this happened to you! I hope this gets resolved in your favor soon. I would be upset as well. I saw someone did tell her it wasn't authentic (hot pick bag). She has no clue that it's not, she responded to the member that told her. 

I think the only way PM will change is if everyone did what you're doing and remove their items. Twenty % commission is a lot to lose if a lot of people stopped selling demanding better service. That'll never happen, unfortunately.


----------



## Lmm2924

Gblb said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you! I hope this gets resolved in your favor soon. I would be upset as well. I saw someone did tell her it wasn't authentic (hot pick bag). She has no clue that it's not, she responded to the member that told her.
> 
> I think the only way PM will change is if everyone did what you're doing and remove their items. Twenty % commission is a lot to lose if a lot of people stopped selling demanding better service. That'll never happen, unfortunately.



Posh just approved her claim! I'm very angry. Now it's not that it is not authentic but that the bag was not as described. I've requested the photos she sent in but I doubt I'll be getting those photos. Posh will it get another dime from me. And I know I will not be getting my set back in the condition I sent it in or the little gift that I sent with her purchase. This is just absurd! I made two listings to show the corners where a little dirty from being set down, but I've never tried to have clean and I know that those would have come out and this set would have been in and 8/10 condition.  I provided the photos to show the glue mark on the one strap. Urgh! I need a glass of wine. I can't believe I'm getting so worked up over this. 

Thanks to everyone who helped with this. I really appreciate it!


----------



## mharri20

Lmm2924 said:


> Posh just approved her claim! I'm very angry. Now it's not that it is not authentic but that the bag was not as described. I've requested the photos she sent in but I doubt I'll be getting those photos. Posh will it get another dime from me. And I know I will not be getting my set back in the condition I sent it in or the little gift that I sent with her purchase. This is just absurd! I made two listings to show the corners where a little dirty from being set down, but I've never tried to have clean and I know that those would have come out and this set would have been in and 8/10 condition.  I provided the photos to show the glue mark on the one strap. Urgh! I need a glass of wine. I can't believe I'm getting so worked up over this.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped with this. I really appreciate it!



Wow! I'm so sorry this happened and that they did this to you. Hope you enjoyed a nice big glass (or maybe entire bottle) of wine!

Their customer service is some of the worst out there. I actually saw a gal comment in a few threads about how Posh and their customer support is OMG AMAZING, and I spit out my drink, lol! They are really a terribly-run company right now. They make a ton of money from sales, so it's not like they don't have the funding to make changes. I hope they realize they need to fix this soon.


----------



## Gblb

Lmm2924 said:


> Posh just approved her claim! I'm very angry. Now it's not that it is not authentic but that the bag was not as described. I've requested the photos she sent in but I doubt I'll be getting those photos. Posh will it get another dime from me. And I know I will not be getting my set back in the condition I sent it in or the little gift that I sent with her purchase. This is just absurd! I made two listings to show the corners where a little dirty from being set down, but I've never tried to have clean and I know that those would have come out and this set would have been in and 8/10 condition.  I provided the photos to show the glue mark on the one strap. Urgh! I need a glass of wine. I can't believe I'm getting so worked up over this.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped with this. I really appreciate it!


I'm really sorry to hear this! That is just terrible. I understand your frustration. As a seller you try to be honest and do nice things for your buyer, go the extra mile and get bit. I think some buyers are a pain and even though you disclosed the minor defects, they'll never be happy. I do not know if PM uses feedback as I won't sell or buy there. But, sometimes you can root out PIA buyers by the feedback they've left for others. If they have a pattern of leaving poor feedback for pre-loved items, you can expect they'll do it to you. I find that for every horrible experience you usually get some buyers that are truly grateful. I hope you can get the photos the buyer sent PM and more importantly get your bag back in the condition it was sent. Keep us posted. Did you enjoy a glass of wine or two? 
On a side note, the hot pick sellers' bag was removed. At least that fake Coach got taken down.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lmm2924 said:


> Posh just approved her claim! I'm very angry. Now it's not that it is not authentic but that the bag was not as described. I've requested the photos she sent in but I doubt I'll be getting those photos. Posh will it get another dime from me. And I know I will not be getting my set back in the condition I sent it in or the little gift that I sent with her purchase. This is just absurd! I made two listings to show the corners where a little dirty from being set down, but I've never tried to have clean and I know that those would have come out and this set would have been in and 8/10 condition.  I provided the photos to show the glue mark on the one strap. Urgh! I need a glass of wine. I can't believe I'm getting so worked up over this.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped with this. I really appreciate it!


I'm sorry. 

I posted on YOUR listing hoping she'd see it and I also posted on HER "meet the Posher" listing, presumably to reassure her that she got an authentic bag and wristlet. 

There has been no response to either. 

Do you get your items back? 

This is on the listing itself (It was too long to fit in one post so I had to split it): 
beenburned@cfashih  PART 1 - This bag and wristlet are absolutely authentci and you got a  fantastic price for them. If you would like to post on the purse forum  to explain your concerns, the authenticators will be happy to help.   This post tells where the seller was falsely accused of selling a fake:   http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-168.html#post30309908 
17 hours ago

beenburned@cfashih PART 2 - and the following is a place to post a link to the listing, any additional pictures and why you think it's fake.   http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584  There certainly are a lot of fakes here on Poshmark but you didn't get one of them! 

And this is on her own page: 
beenburned@cfashih  -- the coach bag and wristlet you bought for $55 is absolutely  authentic and you got a fantastic deal! Thought you'd be happy to hear  that!
12 hours ago


----------



## Lmm2924

Gblb said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this! That is just terrible. I understand your frustration. As a seller you try to be honest and do nice things for your buyer, go the extra mile and get bit. I think some buyers are a pain and even though you disclosed the minor defects, they'll never be happy. I do not know if PM uses feedback as I won't sell or buy there. But, sometimes you can root out PIA buyers by the feedback they've left for others. If they have a pattern of leaving poor feedback for pre-loved items, you can expect they'll do it to you. I find that for every horrible experience you usually get some buyers that are truly grateful. I hope you can get the photos the buyer sent PM and more importantly get your bag back in the condition it was sent. Keep us posted. Did you enjoy a glass of wine or two?
> On a side note, the hot pick sellers' bag was removed. At least that fake Coach got taken down.



First I'm very happy that Posh actually removed that bag that had a host pick but I know many seasoned girls reported it so they probably had no other choice. 
As far as feedback is concerned, there is and there isn't feedback. Unless someone gives you a five star rating and leaves a comment no one will see it. Buyers really don't leave comments anymore though. I've left a comment for all things that I've purchased but only the five star ones will show up in my about as a buyer. That sucks both ways because I've purchased things that where shipped horribly and arrived broken, I've had things not be as described, or things take way to long to ship and all those things no one will ever get to see if they are checking out items from someone's closet. The only way to see if someone's purchase/sale went south is if something in posted on the items comments. Once an item is sold it cannot be edited and the comments cannot be deleted. When someone does wrong as a buyer they usually block the purchaser the day they ship out. I recently purchased a pair of sunglasses and the gal shipped in a box that was not taped. The post office had a note on the box saying to check contents because box was dropped off open. Luckily for me the sunglasses where in there but they were not as described (horrible condition with scratches). I gave the seller 3 stars and tried to comment on the listing but was blocked. So no one will ever know what kind of seller she is. Then you have the buyers like you say that are never happy with their items and return everything. Posh says that as long as you have accurately disclosed any and all "problems" that they will back you up when a buyer has buyers remorse but that's obviously a huge lie. There are girls on posh who will not sell to "ghost" closets. Those are closets that have never had a sell and don't have given feedback I their about sections. There are also sellers who will not sell to new members. The lady who purchased my set was brand new the day she bought my set. Now I completely see why some sellers are like that.
I have not heard from posh and I don't think I will. I sent screen shots of the second listing I posted with the corners of the bag and where the buyer commented on the pictures so she was 100% aware of the condition. I don't know what more I could have done as a seller. Maybe I can be like those extremists that video record themselves at the post office packing up and shipping off their purchases. Red flag on how bad all this really is. But I won't have to be because like I said, I will not sell or buy another thing using their app again. 
I did have myself a nice large glass of mascato and it was delicious!


----------



## Lmm2924

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I posted on YOUR listing hoping she'd see it and I also posted on HER "meet the Posher" listing, presumably to reassure her that she got an authentic bag and wristlet.
> 
> There has been no response to either.
> 
> Do you get your items back?
> 
> This is on the listing itself (It was too long to fit in one post so I had to split it):
> beenburned@cfashih  PART 1 - This bag and wristlet are absolutely authentci and you got a  fantastic price for them. If you would like to post on the purse forum  to explain your concerns, the authenticators will be happy to help.   This post tells where the seller was falsely accused of selling a fake:   http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-168.html#post30309908
> 17 hours ago
> 
> beenburned@cfashih PART 2 - and the following is a place to post a link to the listing, any additional pictures and why you think it's fake.   http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584  There certainly are a lot of fakes here on Poshmark but you didn't get one of them!
> 
> And this is on her own page:
> beenburned@cfashih  -- the coach bag and wristlet you bought for $55 is absolutely  authentic and you got a fantastic deal! Thought you'd be happy to hear  that!
> 12 hours ago



No bag yet and they have not provided me with shipping info but have said its been shipped back. I'm not holding my breath. I know I will not get my bag back in the condition I sent it and I'll just have to live with it. My little one with have a diaper bag to play with for all her little babies now.


----------



## scarlett18

I love this app, I sell and buy on there to


----------



## Gblb

Lmm2924 said:


> First I'm very happy that Posh actually removed that bag that had a host pick but I know many seasoned girls reported it so they probably had no other choice.
> As far as feedback is concerned, there is and there isn't feedback. Unless someone gives you a five star rating and leaves a comment no one will see it. Buyers really don't leave comments anymore though. I've left a comment for all things that I've purchased but only the five star ones will show up in my about as a buyer. That sucks both ways because I've purchased things that where shipped horribly and arrived broken, I've had things not be as described, or things take way to long to ship and all those things no one will ever get to see if they are checking out items from someone's closet. The only way to see if someone's purchase/sale went south is if something in posted on the items comments. Once an item is sold it cannot be edited and the comments cannot be deleted. When someone does wrong as a buyer they usually block the purchaser the day they ship out. I recently purchased a pair of sunglasses and the gal shipped in a box that was not taped. The post office had a note on the box saying to check contents because box was dropped off open. Luckily for me the sunglasses where in there but they were not as described (horrible condition with scratches). I gave the seller 3 stars and tried to comment on the listing but was blocked. So no one will ever know what kind of seller she is. Then you have the buyers like you say that are never happy with their items and return everything. Posh says that as long as you have accurately disclosed any and all "problems" that they will back you up when a buyer has buyers remorse but that's obviously a huge lie. There are girls on posh who will not sell to "ghost" closets. Those are closets that have never had a sell and don't have given feedback I their about sections. There are also sellers who will not sell to new members. The lady who purchased my set was brand new the day she bought my set. Now I completely see why some sellers are like that.
> I have not heard from posh and I don't think I will. I sent screen shots of the second listing I posted with the corners of the bag and where the buyer commented on the pictures so she was 100% aware of the condition. I don't know what more I could have done as a seller. Maybe I can be like those extremists that video record themselves at the post office packing up and shipping off their purchases. Red flag on how bad all this really is. But I won't have to be because like I said, I will not sell or buy another thing using their app again.
> I did have myself a nice large glass of mascato and it was delicious!


PM sounds very frustrating to sell and buy on. You've had some mortifying experiences to say the least. Thank you for explaining how that all works on PM. I appreciate it. 

Have you gotten a tracking # for your return shipment?  It sounds like the buyer had buyers' remorse. It's unfortunate that PM works that way. I cannot believe how you've received some items. That's horrific  I don't think even the extremists who record their packaging matters to the sites that one sells on unfortunately. I think they'd find a way to refute the recording anyway. I had a bag returned to me from a sale on eBay and the packaging was opened and full of leaves. Ebay didn't care that the mail carrier took pictures. 

I'm glad you enjoyed the moscato and I hope you get your bag back soon.


----------



## lila12

I have a very, very  minor vent relative to many of the stories here, but it's just cathartic to complain here. 

I follow a seller who has access to many outlets of a particular brand  (I don't live near an outlet). The seller resells outlet only items, and I recently asked her pricing for several items (she offers very complex pricing/sales). She responded a few days later and I never followed-up with her as her prices were much higher than other resellers on PM and elsewhere. 

Now the seller is posting chastising messages to me that she had purchased these items for me on her credit card and causing her inconvenience by not telling her _I didn't want the items I never confirmed I wanted in the first place._ I genuinely thought it was best to not point her high pricing on a public post many other customers were posting on, and didn't realize what I thought was a price inquiry she thought was an order. I apologized and she continued to chastise me. I'm dropping it, but just annoyed by the tone and wish the overall community was more professional.

I have generally been happy with most of the items I have purchased on PM, but I have had one item not as described (measurements), general slow shipping, and even one item that never shipped at all (when I cancelled it after a couple weeks of no updates the seller finally responded and was surprised by the cancellation). All this to say that I too wish there was a ratings system a la eBay. If I had more confidence in the sellers. I would buy more through the platform. I also wish they allowed more photos of items and want the sellers to stop calling me "hun" but I suppose one must pick their battles.


----------



## Shelby33

Right now there is a "leather bag branded Chloe"  for about 495.00. Seller won't answer authenticity questions.


----------



## Supersmarti69

Ugh. This app. I have sold a few things from a very popular/expensive brand for the under 21 crowd. I also received scathing comment (so the buyer got a freebie) on an item that was clean and sanitized! No more. Nothing from my fabulously curated closet is for 'sale' on this site; because NO - I am not trading my Chloe bag for a Hollister skirt!


----------



## Supersmarti69

lila12 said:


> I have a very, very  minor vent relative to many of the stories here, but it's just cathartic to complain here.
> 
> I follow a seller who has access to many outlets of a particular brand  (I don't live near an outlet). The seller resells outlet only items, and I recently asked her pricing for several items (she offers very complex pricing/sales). She responded a few days later and I never followed-up with her as her prices were much higher than other resellers on PM and elsewhere.
> 
> Now the seller is posting chastising messages to me that she had purchased these items for me on her credit card and causing her inconvenience by not telling her _I didn't want the items I never confirmed I wanted in the first place._ I genuinely thought it was best to not point her high pricing on a public post many other customers were posting on, and didn't realize what I thought was a price inquiry she thought was an order. I apologized and she continued to chastise me. I'm dropping it, but just annoyed by the tone and wish the overall community was more professional.
> 
> I have generally been happy with most of the items I have purchased on PM, but I have had one item not as described (measurements), general slow shipping, and even one item that never shipped at all (when I cancelled it after a couple weeks of no updates the seller finally responded and was surprised by the cancellation). All this to say that I too wish there was a ratings system a la eBay. If I had more confidence in the sellers. I would buy more through the platform. I also wish they allowed more photos of items and want the sellers to stop calling me "hun" but I suppose one must pick their battles.


The next person who calls me 'hun' is on the express train to the seventh circle of Hell!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Trying to read through this very long thread...failing miserably...I have so many clothes to get rid of and am trying to figure out the best way. 

Too much of a PITA for EBay. I was tempted to try ThredUP but they have terrible reviews for sellers. 

Between myself and my children I have an embarrassingly large amount of name-brand items from all seasons. Names for the kids are a lot of Ralph Lauren, Zara, J Crew, Gap. For me it's Ralph Lauren black or blue label, lots of things I bought at Intermix (Equipment blouses, Rag & Bone pants/jeans). Quality designers, not the very top, but a lot of dressy/dressy casual.

I don't like having so much, it's overwhelming. 

Anything with a serious issue (mark, stain, hole, etc) has already been donated. 

I'm not looking to make much...would be very happy with 10-20% of what I paid. 

Sooooo.....is Poshmark my answer? I'm happy just to get rid of things and get something back. I don't want a lot of hassle, just want to clean the clutter out. 

And if Poshmark IS my answer, can someone just summarize the very best tips for me before I start?


----------



## Prettyn

BBC said:


> Trying to read through this very long thread...failing miserably...I have so many clothes to get rid of and am trying to figure out the best way.
> 
> Too much of a PITA for EBay. I was tempted to try ThredUP but they have terrible reviews for sellers.
> 
> Between myself and my children I have an embarrassingly large amount of name-brand items from all seasons. Names for the kids are a lot of Ralph Lauren, Zara, J Crew, Gap. For me it's Ralph Lauren black or blue label, lots of things I bought at Intermix (Equipment blouses, Rag & Bone pants/jeans). Quality designers, not the very top, but a lot of dressy/dressy casual.
> 
> I don't like having so much, it's overwhelming.
> 
> Anything with a serious issue (mark, stain, hole, etc) has already been donated.
> 
> I'm not looking to make much...would be very happy with 10-20% of what I paid.
> 
> Sooooo.....is Poshmark my answer? I'm happy just to get rid of things and get something back. I don't want a lot of hassle, just want to clean the clutter out.
> 
> And if Poshmark IS my answer, can someone just summarize the very best tips for me before I start?


I feel your pain. It's tough selling clothes. When selling clothes on Tradesy and poshmark the buyers want pictures of stains, size, and sometimes they want you too model the clothing. It's a pain in the &@$.


----------



## speedygirl45

BBC said:


> Trying to read through this very long thread...failing miserably...I have so many clothes to get rid of and am trying to figure out the best way.
> 
> Too much of a PITA for EBay. I was tempted to try ThredUP but they have terrible reviews for sellers.
> 
> Between myself and my children I have an embarrassingly large amount of name-brand items from all seasons. Names for the kids are a lot of Ralph Lauren, Zara, J Crew, Gap. For me it's Ralph Lauren black or blue label, lots of things I bought at Intermix (Equipment blouses, Rag & Bone pants/jeans). Quality designers, not the very top, but a lot of dressy/dressy casual.
> 
> I don't like having so much, it's overwhelming.
> 
> Anything with a serious issue (mark, stain, hole, etc) has already been donated.
> 
> I'm not looking to make much...would be very happy with 10-20% of what I paid.
> 
> Sooooo.....is Poshmark my answer? I'm happy just to get rid of things and get something back. I don't want a lot of hassle, just want to clean the clutter out.
> 
> And if Poshmark IS my answer, can someone just summarize the very best tips for me before I start?


Honestly, Tradesy is less BS to deal with. Though it seems more for the higher end brands. Honestly, it seems hard to sell clothes in general. I have a much easier time reselling my bags, shoes, and sunglasses.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyn said:


> When selling clothes on Tradesy and poshmark the buyers want pictures of stains, size, and sometimes they want you too model the clothing. It's a pain in the &@$.


I have absolutely no problem with buyers wanting (and expecting) pictures of stains and their size. That's really important for a seller to disclose and buyer to be aware of. 

As for modeling, that can be helpful too to get a feel for the fit and cut although if a buyer isn't built just like the model/seller, I'm not sure what modeling would accomplish. 

OTOH, I do get buyers requesting a picture of a bag being modeled. I had a buyer (not on PM) who requested a picture of me modeling a diaper bag because she wanted to get an idea of the scale of the bag. I cropped the picture at the shoulders and at the knees.


----------



## nicole0612

I purchased an "authentic Hermes dust bag" for $40 and when it arrived it was clearly fake (poor machine stitching instead of hand-stitched and the logo was sloppy). I immediately sent Poshmark a return request with the reason chosen from their return menu as something like "not authentic/replica", along with photos of this replica dust bag compared to photos of my authentic dust bag. Poshmark replied to me today and asked if I would be willing to accept $10 off to keep it! No!!! I understand that this process is likely automated, but if the reason for the return is that it is not authentic, then they should not encourage the buyer to keep it!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Lmm2924 said:


> No bag yet and they have not provided me with shipping info but have said its been shipped back. I'm not holding my breath. I know I will not get my bag back in the condition I sent it and I'll just have to live with it. My little one with have a diaper bag to play with for all her little babies now.



I'm so sorry you went through all this. Poshmark is definitely frustrating. Did you get your bag yet? If so, was it in decent condition? Crossing fingers...


----------



## travelluver

I am so frustrated with Posh!  I had made an offer on an item from a seller's closet and she accepted- for some reason my CC did not go thru the first time - after amending it to another card to save time (turns out nothing was wrong with the first card), the seller cancels my purchase, and relists at a higher price all without having the courtesy to contact me! I find the new listing, offer again at the price we previously agreed upon, she counters at full ask and then blocks me!!  But I see she is following me!!  Why is she following me after she blocked me from HER closet??  WTH!!  I am an honest posher who never had any trouble - more a buyer than a seller - I reached out to Posh but. I response - all very aggravating - especially since I was eager to take the item on an upcoming trip-


----------



## MKB0925

Lmm2924 said:


> No bag yet and they have not provided me with shipping info but have said its been shipped back. I'm not holding my breath. I know I will not get my bag back in the condition I sent it and I'll just have to live with it. My little one with have a diaper bag to play with for all her little babies now.



I just went through this...seller said they shipped and never provided me shipping info. I ended up canceling the order...so frustrating!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

travelluver said:


> I am so frustrated with Posh!  I had made an offer on an item from a seller's closet and she accepted- for some reason my CC did not go thru the first time - after amending it to another card to save time (turns out nothing was wrong with the first card), the seller cancels my purchase, and relists at a higher price all without having the courtesy to contact me! I find the new listing, offer again at the price we previously agreed upon, she counters at full ask and then blocks me!!  But I see she is following me!!  Why is she following me after she blocked me from HER closet??  WTH!!  I am an honest posher who never had any trouble - more a buyer than a seller - I reached out to Posh but. I response - all very aggravating - especially since I was eager to take the item on an upcoming trip-



I'm sorry about your experience... I really hate when this happens! It happened to me, except without the credit card issue. The seller accepted my offer for two iPhone cases, and I paid. Then I waited and waited and waited... No shipping info-- ever. I contacted her several times, asking when she was going to ship, and she never answered or shipped. After 7 days, I finally canceled and got my money back, but by then the other identical iPhone case I was watching had sold, so I missed out on both opportunities. WHY would anyone 'accept' an offer if they don't intend to ship? I just don't get it.


----------



## NANI1972

Personally for me this website has been a bust, I've had items listed for over three months and not one single sell, The only action I've had are ridiculously low offers and asking for trades even though I stated in the listings no trades.


----------



## Love That Bag

I hate Posh. I had the app but never set up an account. I opened the app one day to see a message that if I bought something that day I would get 99 cent shipping. 

I did buy something that day. Got charged $5.99 for shipping. Sent a request to their CS email for a refund of the $5. 

Almost a week later I got an email that I wasn't eligible for the special because of (list of 7 possible reasons) none of which were correct. 

Sent a very angry reply that I wasn't going to do anymore business with a site run so poorly. 

After another week I got an email that I would be credited $5 on a future purchase. Ha!

It will be a cold day in Hell. I won't do any business on such a site. 7 days reply on an email is ridiculous.


----------



## Michelle1x

I made an offer on Poshmark for a Lanvin Dust bag (price was $40, I offered $30).  I didn't get an email of any kind to say my offer expired (which it did).  Its as if you need to monitor the site often to see the status of things, which I don't do.
My big complaint is that the site seems to be designed for phones only, and I use a computer mostly for buying things.  Phones are nice for immediate news or notifications but I like big pictures to buy things.
BTW,  Is there a $10 off coupon out there somewhere?  I keep reading about a $10 off coupon, if I could find it then I would use it on that dustbag.


----------



## Prettyn

I have not sold anything for months! Low ball offers on a $2000.00 handbag .. Offers $200?? What??


----------



## alegriasonrisa

Prettyn said:


> I have not sold anything for months! Low ball offers on a $2000.00 handbag .. Offers $200?? What??



I hate all the low ball offers and I also dislike postmark making their commission so ridiculously high. I feel like if it just goes down, they would make more sales. Does anyone know if they are moving toward lowering their commission at all?


----------



## AngieBaby15

I tried it a couple of months ago and it was not working for me because

1. they limit the amount of pictures (is it 4 or something? can't remember) you can include in your listing and there is no way I can picture everything accurately with such a small number of images.

2. no traffic or sales for months. I specifically listed low priced items (because that seems to be what attracts people on there) but nothing sold. 

3. too many notifications. I wasn't making sales but my phone was constantly getting notifications of all the people who is liking my posts or inviting me to join events? It was very annoying.

Ultimately I removed all my listings and the app from my phone.


----------



## Prettyn

AngieBaby15 said:


> I tried it a couple of months ago and it was not working for me because
> 
> 1. they limit the amount of pictures (is it 4 or something? can't remember) you can include in your listing and there is no way I can picture everything accurately with such a small number of images.
> 
> 2. no traffic or sales for months. I specifically listed low priced items (because that seems to be what attracts people on there) but nothing sold.
> 
> 3. too many notifications. I wasn't making sales but my phone was constantly getting notifications of all the people who is liking my posts or inviting me to join events? It was very annoying.
> 
> Ultimately I removed all my listings and the app from my phone.





AngieBaby15 said:


> I tried it a couple of months ago and it was not working for me because
> 
> 1. they limit the amount of pictures (is it 4 or something? can't remember) you can include in your listing and there is no way I can picture everything accurately with such a small number of images.
> 
> 2. no traffic or sales for months. I specifically listed low priced items (because that seems to be what attracts people on there) but nothing sold.
> 
> 3. too many notifications. I wasn't making sales but my phone was constantly getting notifications of all the people who is liking my posts or inviting me to join events? It was very annoying.
> 
> Ultimately I removed all my listings and the app from my phone.


i thought about removing my stuff and doing the same thing. Are you going to sell them on eBay?


----------



## AngieBaby15

Yes, I eventually moved all my stuff to Tradesy and eBay. I have no idea how people are able to sell things on Poshmark. The stuff I listed were very low priced as that's what I've been told that Poshmark's customers are more toward the lower end things. But I never sold anything on there. In reading through Poshmark, it seems like they recommend you to like other's listings as that's how you get visibilities for your own items by sharing. I got a TON of likes (and my phone was blowing up with all the notifications of people liking my items).

I think everyone is doing it to help drive traffic to their own listings but when too many people are doing the same thing, I don't think there's much of use for it.
Poshmark felt kind of like a online/mobile flea market to me (just my own experience. may be others think differently.) The whole platform felt very "messy" (or may be I'm just getting too old for new things) and I hate that's it's app only. I like to do my listings on PC to make sure I include all the details and have nice pictures.


----------



## AngieBaby15

sorry - double post -


----------



## ThisVNchick

So about 2 weeks ago, I had some random account spam every single one of my listings. The account holder claimed I sold her an non-authentic bag and basically to beware. I've never sold a designer bag on Poshmark. I couldn't even if I wanted to, considering how designer items on Posh sit there for weeks with no activity. The only things I've been able to off load on Posh are old clothes and shoes, so those claims have no validity. In any case, I contact Posh to let them know about the situation. They tell me that that kind of behavior is not tolerated. I thought more would be done, but that seems like that's it. The account is still active and the posts are still on every single one of my listings. I contact them again, and once more they give my that nonsense, automated answer. It's been 3 weeks since it all happened and nothing has been done. So on Monday I got fed up with the lack of actions taken by Posh and e-mailed them to close my account because apparently you, the account holder, are not allowed to do that on your own! It's been 4 days and still...*crickets*...

Anyone know of any other other actions I can take to remove myself from this incompetent company?


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> So about 2 weeks ago, I had some random account spam every single one of my listings. The account holder claimed I sold her an non-authentic bag and basically to beware. I've never sold a designer bag on Poshmark. I couldn't even if I wanted to, considering how designer items on Posh sit there for weeks with no activity. The only things I've been able to off load on Posh are old clothes and shoes, so those claims have no validity. In any case, I contact Posh to let them know about the situation. They tell me that that kind of behavior is not tolerated. I thought more would be done, but that seems like that's it. The account is still active and the posts are still on every single one of my listings. I contact them again, and once more they give my that nonsense, automated answer. It's been 3 weeks since it all happened and nothing has been done. So on Monday I got fed up with the lack of actions taken by Posh and e-mailed them to close my account because apparently you, the account holder, are not allowed to do that on your own! It's been 4 days and still...*crickets*...
> 
> Anyone know of any other other actions I can take to remove myself from this incompetent company?



You can remove your listings in the meantime, then the comments/ability for others to comment will be gone. Hopefully you don't have too many items uploaded.


----------



## kateincali

ThisVNchick said:


> So about 2 weeks ago, I had some random account spam every single one of my listings. The account holder claimed I sold her an non-authentic bag and basically to beware. I've never sold a designer bag on Poshmark. I couldn't even if I wanted to, considering how designer items on Posh sit there for weeks with no activity. The only things I've been able to off load on Posh are old clothes and shoes, so those claims have no validity. In any case, I contact Posh to let them know about the situation. They tell me that that kind of behavior is not tolerated. I thought more would be done, but that seems like that's it. The account is still active and the posts are still on every single one of my listings. I contact them again, and once more they give my that nonsense, automated answer. It's been 3 weeks since it all happened and nothing has been done. So on Monday I got fed up with the lack of actions taken by Posh and e-mailed them to close my account because apparently you, the account holder, are not allowed to do that on your own! It's been 4 days and still...*crickets*...
> 
> Anyone know of any other other actions I can take to remove myself from this incompetent company?



You can delete your account so long as all your transactions are completed


----------



## ThisVNchick

faith_ann said:


> You can delete your account so long as all your transactions are completed
> 
> View attachment 3416278



I did read this and followed the directions but then the app tells me I have to email Poshmark support to actually have them close my account through their end.

I've not made any sales or uploaded anything since spring.


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> You can remove your listings in the meantime, then the comments/ability for others to comment will be gone. Hopefully you don't have too many items uploaded.


I actually have over 200 listings of just clothes and shoes. She/He spammed all of them. Even if I were to remove them and then repost, I cannot delete the SOLD listings. Those are there to stay.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> I actually have over 200 listings of just clothes and shoes. She/He spammed all of them. Even if I were to remove them and then repost, I cannot delete the SOLD listings. Those are there to stay.



What a headache! It would have been nice if that person had used that time for something productive instead of spamming 200 listings your closet. That is unbelievable.


----------



## nicole0612

I just got a promotional email about featured items added to the site. 3 of the 5 were fake and stated it in the listing!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Anyone else really NOT excited about posh expanding to include kids and men? They already aren't adequately equipped to enforce their policies regarding counterfeits and off-posh transactions so I think that will get worse with the increased volume of listings. 

I really enjoy shopping niche apps/boutiques where I know I can purchase hard-to-find items, so I'm already pretty frustrated by their last update to sell cheap crap as retail portals... Frankly, I'd rather shop Amazon, where I've received great support AND don't have to deal with any drama from sellers or buyers, if posh is going to continue transforming itself into wal-mart (minus the people watching and low prices)


----------



## tiffCAKE

nicole0612 said:


> I just got a promotional email about featured items added to the site. 3 of the 5 were fake and stated it in the listing!



I took screenshots one weekend of their louboutin "showroom" to prove a point. The first few items weren't being sold on posh--the seller only wanted payment through PayPal directly or mercari, IN THE TITLE!! Not even waiting until the description. Then there were a bunch of "everything in closet must go" type listings tagged louboutin but then the seller didn't have any actual louboutin items for sale anywhere. There were a bunch of "I'm on vacation and closet is closed until XX" listings (both with and without any actual louboutins in their closet but those that did have them weren't for sale... There was a crapton of pairs that weren't even for sale, a bunch that were just additional photos, some "in search of" listings, and of course the sometimes hilarious but always bitter "scammer alert" listings!  

I may be a bit slow in figuring this out, but basically all that is needed to qualify for the showroom is to have a listing specifying be brand as louboutin and priced above $500... I tested it out by increasing the prices on all my pairs to $500+ and then they automatically added to the showroom... 

Dear Posh, if I wanted a compilation of all the listings tagged louboutin over $500, I would've just done a search filtering the brand and price. Your showroom is a joke. Sincerely, Tiffany. [emoji12]

Maybe I'm boiling over with posh-disgust lately, but to me a "showroom" is sort of like a curated collection of items that are unique, hard-to-find, amazing deals, something that someone with better taste than I put together thoughtfully to bring forward those hidden gems buried amongst the rest of the crap... Definitely not a bunch of overpriced items, vacation notifications, closet advertisements without any targeted products, and "just sharing" reveals lolololol


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> What a headache! It would have been nice if that person had used that time for something productive instead of spamming 200 listings your closet. That is unbelievable.



I have a feeling it was because I helped to prevent some people from buying fakes that were listed as authentic. This is not the first time that these sellers have gone after me. In the past, they usually make a separate listing and try to say SCAMMER ALERT, but those listings were in their closets. This one actually went out of his/her way to spam every single listing. That is quite a bit of work.

It's amazing because Posh is so quick to tell you to stop meddling (sent actual email to me with a warning) because I prevented revenue from coming into their pockets when I helped buyers from buying fakes listed at authentic. Then something like this happens and it's crickets all around.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> I have a feeling it was because I helped to prevent some people from buying fakes that were listed as authentic. This is not the first time that these sellers have gone after me. In the past, they usually make a separate listing and try to say SCAMMER ALERT, but those listings were in their closets. This one actually went out of his/her way to spam every single listing. That is quite a bit of work.
> 
> It's amazing because Posh is so quick to tell you to stop meddling (sent actual email to me with a warning) because I prevented revenue from coming into their pockets when I helped buyers from buying fakes listed at authentic. Then something like this happens and it's crickets all around.



Poshmark clearly benefits greatly from the sale of counterfeit goods on their site, they are a huge proportion of the items listed on their site. The people who are selling them have no shame, and they are so aggressive! It makes the site very unpleasant.


----------



## Givenchy18

tiffCAKE said:


> Anyone else really NOT excited about posh expanding to include kids and men? They already aren't adequately equipped to enforce their policies regarding counterfeits and off-posh transactions so I think that will get worse with the increased volume of listings.
> 
> I really enjoy shopping niche apps/boutiques where I know I can purchase hard-to-find items, so I'm already pretty frustrated by their last update to sell cheap crap as retail portals... Frankly, I'd rather shop Amazon, where I've received great support AND don't have to deal with any drama from sellers or buyers, if posh is going to continue transforming itself into wal-mart (minus the people watching and low prices)



I've reported so many fakes on Poshmark, and they're never taken down.


----------



## AnnaD

kenzibray said:


> I'm obsessed with this app! I think it's still only for Apple users. But it's an awesome community and extremely safe. I had a scare with eBay earlier today and it's making me more grateful for this app.
> 
> They take care of all of the shipping which makes it extremely easy and its a flat $7. Only drawback for sellers is it takes a 20% commission but it's not too bad if you take into account how much more accessable the customer service and buyer/seller protection is.
> 
> If you use the code "HBAWP" you can get a $5 credit to shop with! It's all womens fashion and I've found some amazing steals on there


I am SO addicted to Posh!!! They are a great business!!


----------



## AnnaD

Givenchy18 said:


> I've reported so many fakes on Poshmark, and they're never taken down.


That isn't right! I just bought a fake and I hope they send me the return label soon... I hate when people sell fakes!


----------



## Arlene619

AnnaD said:


> That isn't right! I just bought a fake and I hope they send me the return label soon... I hate when people sell fakes!


I'm sorry to hear that [emoji20] , was your purchase under $500? I thought they were supposed to be authenicated if the price is above 500. I don't deal with poshmark anymore, it's becoming more apparent to me that they don't care that people sell fakes.. they just want their 20%! I did manage to sell a few bags on pm, I had a perfect seller rating. All my items had the paperwork, tags, you name it, and jealous people tried to flag me for selling them a counterfeit when I never did business with them .  I'm trying to sell my mini and boy bag through ebay but it's hard when you don't have a seller history .


----------



## AnnaD

Arlene619 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that [emoji20] , was your purchase under $500? I thought they were supposed to be authenicated if the price is above 500. I don't deal with poshmark anymore, I'm trying to sell my mini and boy bag through ebay but it's hard when you don't have a seller history .


No it was under. I have never had an issue with returns but there can be a first I guess. I know eBay can be hard.. Have you tried Mercari? I sell on there too and they don't take a commission.. Or tradsey for high end items too


----------



## Arlene619

AnnaD said:


> No it was under. I have never had an issue with returns but there can be a first I guess. I know eBay can be hard.. Have you tried Mercari? I sell on there too and they don't take a commission.. Or tradsey for high end items too



Aw I'm sorry, I wish I could help. Were the funds released to the seller? Hopefully it will be resolved quickly and you get your money back. I tried Tradesy but I felt bad because the shipping cost for the buyer is ridiculous !!! I will check out mercari. Thank you


----------



## Arlene619

Yes hun I will look you up for sure . I have an accnt but I never posted my bags because I saw the cost it would be for shipping, it would've been $70[emoji33]. I'm assuming it's determined by the price I'm trying to sell my items for. Wow I   didn't know you could change the price for shipping, I always thought there would be a catch. How much % does tradesy take from your sale? Thanks for all the info, I don't want "money" just sitting in my closet because Lord knows how much I need it right now lol.


----------



## mharri20

ThisVNchick said:


> I have a feeling it was because I helped to prevent some people from buying fakes that were listed as authentic. This is not the first time that these sellers have gone after me. In the past, they usually make a separate listing and try to say SCAMMER ALERT, but those listings were in their closets. This one actually went out of his/her way to spam every single listing. That is quite a bit of work.
> 
> It's amazing because Posh is so quick to tell you to stop meddling (sent actual email to me with a warning) because I prevented revenue from coming into their pockets when I helped buyers from buying fakes listed at authentic. Then something like this happens and it's crickets all around.



This is why Posh drives me crazy. They take people like us who try to help the community and send us warnings because we interrupt the sales. I kinda hope posh gets sued/fined soon in regards to selling counterfeits, because I think it's the only way that they will get serious about it. 

Tiff cake - I agree with the men's and kids. They don't have the support to handle more stuff. And the wholesale thing is crap too :/


----------



## AnnaD

Arlene619 said:


> Yes hun I will look you up for sure . I have an accnt but I never posted my bags because I saw the cost it would be for shipping, it would've been $70[emoji33]. I'm assuming it's determined by the price I'm trying to sell my items for. Wow I   didn't know you could change the price for shipping, I always thought there would be a catch. How much % does tradesy take from your sale? Thanks for all the info, I don't want "money" just sitting in my closet because Lord knows how much I need it right now lol.


I am not sure they take a fee there but I am not sure how much yet. I haven't posted any for sale on tradsey yet but I have asked two different sellers to reduce the shipping from tradsey and they did . I have some bags I might list there too so I will keep you posted


----------



## nicole0612

Arlene619 said:


> Yes hun I will look you up for sure . I have an accnt but I never posted my bags because I saw the cost it would be for shipping, it would've been $70[emoji33]. I'm assuming it's determined by the price I'm trying to sell my items for. Wow I   didn't know you could change the price for shipping, I always thought there would be a catch. How much % does tradesy take from your sale? Thanks for all the info, I don't want "money" just sitting in my closet because Lord knows how much I need it right now lol.





AnnaD said:


> I am not sure they take a fee there but I am not sure how much yet. I haven't posted any for sale on tradsey yet but I have asked two different sellers to reduce the shipping from tradsey and they did . I have some bags I might list there too so I will keep you posted



Tradesy takes about 10%, a fraction less if you want site credit and a fraction more if you want to cash out (compared to 20% on Poshmark). The best method for shipping is the Tradesy prepaid label where you box it up yourself, this only cost eight dollars and the buyer pays. It is insured for the full value. Tradesy makes changes often, in the past they would only allow you to use their prepaid label for items up to $2500, but I have recently listed higher items and they allowed me to use the prepaid label.


----------



## AnnaD

nicole0612 said:


> Tradesy takes about 10%, a fraction less if you want site credit and a fraction more if you want to cash out (compared to 20% on Poshmark). The best method for shipping is the Tradesy prepaid label where you box it up yourself, this only cost eight dollars and the buyer pays. It is insured for the full value. Tradesy makes changes often, in the past they would only allow you to use their prepaid label for items up to $2500, but I have recently listed higher items and they allowed me to use the prepaid label.


GREAT!!!! Thank you SO much for the reply!! I need to list on tradsey!!


----------



## nicole0612

AnnaD said:


> GREAT!!!! Thank you SO much for the reply!! I need to list on tradsey!!



You're welcome


----------



## BeenBurned

Givenchy18 said:


> I've reported so many fakes on Poshmark, and they're never taken down.


I've never seen a fake removed. EVER!!


----------



## BeenBurned

AnnaD said:


> I am SO addicted to Posh!!! They are a great business!!





AnnaD said:


> That isn't right! I just bought a fake and I hope they send me the return label soon... I hate when people sell fakes!



???? These posts were made 1 minute apart! 

Why would you be so addicted and think they're a great business is you just bought a fake and have requested a return?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

This sub-forum is too entertaining. LOL


----------



## MahoganyQT

I agree. The kids and mens categories are way too much. I also think makeup and retail should not have been added. All the fun of shopping each other's closets has gone away. Next there will be parties for groceries and housewares!


----------



## tiffCAKE

MahoganyQT said:


> I agree. The kids and mens categories are way too much. I also think makeup and retail should not have been added. All the fun of shopping each other's closets has gone away. Next there will be parties for groceries and housewares!



Lolololololol!!! You're probably correct, sadly!! Can't wait for sales of veterinary supplies and prescription drugs... I mean, they already have illegal paraphernalia and horse tack and light construction equipment (no joke... Reported listings for all those things hehe)

I can't help but think that they lacked the ability to sufficiently regulate and decided they'd rather profit from all the sales outside their vision as opposed to enforcing their community guidelines.  Hence their "expansion"


----------



## scubasue

Tons of fakes on Poshmark. Since they don't remove fakes, I will post on the seller's page saying buyer beware. Some of them get a little irate, but no one should get duped into spending $1000's on a replica.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

ThisVNchick said:


> So about 2 weeks ago, I had some random account spam every single one of my listings. The account holder claimed I sold her an non-authentic bag and basically to beware. I've never sold a designer bag on Poshmark. I couldn't even if I wanted to, considering how designer items on Posh sit there for weeks with no activity. The only things I've been able to off load on Posh are old clothes and shoes, so those claims have no validity. In any case, I contact Posh to let them know about the situation. They tell me that that kind of behavior is not tolerated. I thought more would be done, but that seems like that's it. The account is still active and the posts are still on every single one of my listings. I contact them again, and once more they give my that nonsense, automated answer. It's been 3 weeks since it all happened and nothing has been done. So on Monday I got fed up with the lack of actions taken by Posh and e-mailed them to close my account because apparently you, the account holder, are not allowed to do that on your own! It's been 4 days and still...*crickets*...
> 
> Anyone know of any other other actions I can take to remove myself from this incompetent company?



That is terrible!!! I would delete every single one of my items. I know you said you have a lot of them, but still... What that person did is unacceptable; and what Poshmark is NOT doing to correct it, is, too! There was a time when they allowed us to delete Sold Items completely from our closets. I did it one time by accident! (Bad eyesight & clumsy fingers). We should be allowed to delete our own accounts and/or any of our listings, whether they are sold or not. Sheesh.


----------



## AnnaD

kenzibray said:


> I've found some great stuff on there! It can definitely be addicting !!


It certainly can... I think I've spent almost the equivalent of a house on that site... I just love it too!!


----------



## AnnaD

missnicoleeee said:


> If you all love Poshmark, you should give Threadflip a try!! It's basically the same idea
> 
> I'm addicted to both apps LOL


Oh NO not another app to spend money on lol.. Thanks for the tip though


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just saw a listing for a high-end designer bag where the seller put "No comments plz!!" at the end of the description. Does this mean she doesn't want anyone to comment on her listing? If so, why??


----------



## BeenBurned

GirlieShoppe said:


> I just saw a listing for a high-end designer bag where the seller put "No comments plz!!" at the end of the description. Does this mean she doesn't want anyone to comment on her listing? If so, why??


Maybe because if it's fake and someone points it out, others will know since she can't remove the comments?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BeenBurned said:


> Maybe because if it's fake and someone points it out, others will know since she can't remove the comments?



Good point, BB. I'm sure that's exactly why she doesn't want comments.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I've been a Debbie downer about posh lately--I feel like I need to say something positive!! One thing that I do like about posh is that the buyer's payment info is required immediately when purchasing or has to be finalized prior to submitting an offer.

I just tried my hand at eBay for the very first time and it resulted in a non-paying bidder. There's a process to avoid paying the seller fees, or to get them refunded, that is NOT very quick. In the meantime, I'm not allowed to leave any feedback regarding the buyer (ok, I get it, I guess) but they can still eave nasty feedback about me.

I definitely feel better about selling on posh but their 20% commission isn't worth it since they do practically nothing about listing violations and their "parties" and "showrooms" are lame.  I'm not sure whether their authentication services make up for it since I've only sold one item more than $500 and haven't bought any above $500.  But still, overall I actually prefer selling on posh! Unless my eBay luck turns around hehe!


----------



## mharri20

tiffCAKE said:


> I've been a Debbie downer about posh lately--I feel like I need to say something positive!! One thing that I do like about posh is that the buyer's payment info is required immediately when purchasing or has to be finalized prior to submitting an offer.
> 
> I just tried my hand at eBay for the very first time and it resulted in a non-paying bidder. There's a process to avoid paying the seller fees, or to get them refunded, that is NOT very quick. In the meantime, I'm not allowed to leave any feedback regarding the buyer (ok, I get it, I guess) but they can still eave nasty feedback about me.
> 
> I definitely feel better about selling on posh but their 20% commission isn't worth it since they do practically nothing about listing violations and their "parties" and "showrooms" are lame.  I'm not sure whether their authentication services make up for it since I've only sold one item more than $500 and haven't bought any above $500.  But still, overall I actually prefer selling on posh! Unless my eBay luck turns around hehe!



I agree with this. Ebay is much better with customer service and removing replicas, but it leaves a lot more room to get scammed by a buyer, or deal with the pain of someone not paying. I like that Poshmark isn't an auction site and everything is BIN. It forces them to pay right away, and sometimes you can find items for crazy prices and not worry about having to wait 3d7h and have to worry about bidding lol. 

They have the opportunity to really be an amazing company as there are some really good qualities, but they need to fix things before they expand like they have been doing,


----------



## GalFriday12

I have a love / hate relationship with Poshmark. Most of my purchases have gone well. I've had a couple transactions where the seller didn't ship. (Fell off the planet & one who claimed the package was stolen from her car.) I've had a couple transactions where they just cancelled the sale. (One got a message with a higher offer. One said her sister borrowed the bag and it was now out of the country). My biggest complaint is if I need to return something because it's not as described. Some sellers are crazy and get nasty and tell you off. I'm in the middle of a return now. It was a Louie Vuitton bag, supposedly in un-used condition. I received it and it's covered in water marks and is TOTALLY FAKE. (The seller described that she got it at an estate sale and did not have it authenticated). But when I let her know I was returning because it was not as described AND fake, she started hurling insults and got nasty. Told me that I knew it might not be real from the listing and I'm wasting her time and sellers beware - don't sell to me - and she hopes that I can afford a real bag next time. Like I said, she got crazy. She knew darn-well that this bag was counterfeit and because I won't accept it, she's acting like I'm the problem. 
So my review of posh is mixed. I'm sure Poshmark will authorize my return, because they don't support fakes. But there are a LOT of fakes for sale on that site. So buyer beware. There are some great deals to be had too.....if your willing to deal with an occasional crazy person!


----------



## AnnaD

GalFriday12 said:


> I have a love / hate relationship with Poshmark. Most of my purchases have gone well. I've had a couple transactions where the seller didn't ship. (Fell off the planet & one who claimed the package was stolen from her car.) I've had a couple transactions where they just cancelled the sale. (One got a message with a higher offer. One said her sister borrowed the bag and it was now out of the country). My biggest complaint is if I need to return something because it's not as described. Some sellers are crazy and get nasty and tell you off. I'm in the middle of a return now. It was a Louie Vuitton bag, supposedly in un-used condition. I received it and it's covered in water marks and is TOTALLY FAKE. (The seller described that she got it at an estate sale and did not have it authenticated). But when I let her know I was returning because it was not as described AND fake, she started hurling insults and got nasty. Told me that I knew it might not be real from the listing and I'm wasting her time and sellers beware - don't sell to me - and she hopes that I can afford a real bag next time. Like I said, she got crazy. She knew darn-well that this bag was counterfeit and because I won't accept it, she's acting like I'm the problem.
> So my review of posh is mixed. I'm sure Poshmark will authorize my return, because they don't support fakes. But there are a LOT of fakes for sale on that site. So buyer beware. There are some great deals to be had too.....if your willing to deal with an occasional crazy person!


I feel your pain and have to agree some people are not very nice. I purchased a TB and it was fake. They issued a refund right away and the seller actually sent me an apology. I really do not feel that she even knew it was fake. I am currently trying to return a pair of UGG boots that are also fake. Again I had a long conversation with the seller who didn't believe they were fake but I since have opened her eyes to a few details. Posh asked for more pictures which I do not understand since UGG boots will always have a cream fur bottom and these boots have the same color of the inside fur. That is proof alone. Posh has always been good to me and I think they are a well run business unlike Mercari. I sell on both sites. I should say I buy more then sell lol. It is very frustrating when people sell fakes and advertise as real. Memes treasures has authenticated several bags I have purchased .. LV's and is wonderful if you ever need an authenticator


----------



## alansgail

tiffCAKE said:


> I've been a Debbie downer about posh lately--I feel like I need to say something positive!! One thing that I do like about posh is that the buyer's payment info is required immediately when purchasing or has to be finalized prior to submitting an offer.
> 
> I just tried my hand at eBay for the very first time and it resulted in a non-paying bidder. There's a process to avoid paying the seller fees, or to get them refunded, that is NOT very quick. In the meantime, I'm not allowed to leave any feedback regarding the buyer (ok, I get it, I guess) but they can still eave nasty feedback about me.
> 
> I definitely feel better about selling on posh but their 20% commission isn't worth it since they do practically nothing about listing violations and their "parties" and "showrooms" are lame.  I'm not sure whether their authentication services make up for it since I've only sold one item more than $500 and haven't bought any above $500.  But still, overall I actually prefer selling on posh! Unless my eBay luck turns around hehe!



This may be true and works out quite well for the seller but what about the buyer who is still waiting for their purchase to be shipped an entire week after they've paid? And with no way to contact the seller? Tomorrow will be the 7th day since I paid for a bag and no sign that it's been shipped or any way to contact the seller. Guess tomorrow (hopefully) I'll be able to let them know that it's been 7 days without any action on the seller's part. Bad business practice to take someone's money and not ship for at least a week. Up until now guess I've been pretty lucky on PM!


----------



## alansgail

GirlieShoppe said:


> I just saw a listing for a high-end designer bag where the seller put "No comments plz!!" at the end of the description. Does this mean she doesn't want anyone to comment on her listing? If so, why??



Probably because most of the comments are useless anyway. Not one of PM's better features. Not sure why anyone would assume the listing is fake just because some others are. Why condemn everyone due to the dishonesty of a few?


----------



## BeenBurned

GirlieShoppe said:


> I just saw a listing for a high-end designer bag where the seller put "No comments plz!!" at the end of the description. Does this mean she doesn't want anyone to comment on her listing? If so, why??





BeenBurned said:


> Maybe because if it's fake and someone points it out, others will know since she can't remove the comments?





GirlieShoppe said:


> Good point, BB. I'm sure that's exactly why she doesn't want comments.


BTW, I've never seen a "no comments please" request on listings for authentic items, thus my comment. Nor have I seen negative comments on listings for authentic items. (There's no "condemnation" of everyone because of the dishonesty of a few.)


----------



## mharri20

BeenBurned said:


> BTW, I've never seen a "no comments please" request on listings for authentic items, thus my comment. Nor have I seen negative comments on listings for authentic items. (There's no "condemnation" of everyone because of the dishonesty of a few.)


Agreed. The ones that say "No comments about authenticity" are always fake (every one that I've seen), even if the seller tries to pass it off as real.

I have negative comments on some of my authentic listings, but it's because I sometimes get some backlash when I nicely comment about authenticity. I don't block people right away...I give them the benefit of the doubt because most of the time, they are unaware, and they are thankful. However, I get some that are scammers and get upset I called them out, so they come to my listings and write stuff because they are upset. I block them at that point, but sometimes they make new comments just to comment.

Ugh. Oh well. I always respond and people look at my listing and it's pretty clear to see what's happened. It's a risk I'm willing to take to help save people from buying fakes!


----------



## BeenBurned

GirlieShoppe said:


> I just saw a listing for a high-end designer bag where the seller put "No comments plz!!" at the end of the description. Does this mean she doesn't want anyone to comment on her listing? If so, why??





BeenBurned said:


> Maybe because if it's fake and someone points it out, others will know since she can't remove the comments?





GirlieShoppe said:


> Good point, BB. I'm sure that's exactly why she doesn't want comments.





alansgail said:


> Not sure why anyone would assume the listing is fake just because some others are. Why condemn everyone due to the dishonesty of a few?


It's interesting that you would even dig up my 3-week old comment. You've been asked to put me on ignore for over a year. Why not do so since you never agree with my posts anyway?


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> It's interesting that you would even dig up my 3-week old comment. You've been asked to put me on ignore for over a year. *Why not do so since you never agree with my posts anyway?*



Good question.

Thought I was the only one who noticed.


----------



## Shoppinmel

I really don't get posh. I tried buying something, the seller messages me that she'll ship right out the next day and then proceeds to cancel the order! I was so pissed! This was my very first experience on there and it was not good. I couldn't even message her to question her on it.

I just found the same item for way more (also happened to be on posh) and the seller and I agreed on a price after going back and forth. I hope this order ships and the condition is as described!


----------



## nicole0612

Shoppinmel said:


> I really don't get posh. I tried buying something, the seller messages me that she'll ship right out the next day and then proceeds to cancel the order! I was so pissed! This was my very first experience on there and it was not good. I couldn't even message her to question her on it.
> 
> I just found the same item for way more (also happened to be on posh) and the seller and I agreed on a price after going back and forth. I hope this order ships and the condition is as described!



Sometimes scammers do this - either to save face on their listing by saying they will ship thr item when they know they can't because they don't have it or because their item is not authentic, or sometimes scammers who are also new to selling on Poshmark only cancel once they realize that they have to send expensive items to posh concierge headquarters to be verified before they get paid. Another option is that the seller is not a scammer but maybe sold it for more on another website? In any case, good luck with your new purchase! Don't worry that you had to pay more for it, on Poshmark 99% of purchases that are priced lower than expected for that item either never ship, are cancelled or fail the authenticity check once they get to Poshmark headquarters.


----------



## Shoppinmel

nicole0612 said:


> Sometimes scammers do this - either to save face on their listing by saying they will ship thr item when they know they can't because they don't have it or because their item is not authentic, or sometimes scammers who are also new to selling on Poshmark only cancel once they realize that they have to send expensive items to posh concierge headquarters to be verified before they get paid. Another option is that the seller is not a scammer but maybe sold it for more on another website? In any case, good luck with your new purchase! Don't worry that you had to pay more for it, on Poshmark 99% of purchases that are priced lower than expected for that item either never ship, are cancelled or fail the authenticity check once they get to Poshmark headquarters.



I don't know, my only guess is she did the math and realized how much she'd get after Posh takes 20%. She had just lowered the price a little right before I purchased so I'm sure that didn't help any. Her pictures and description wasn't great and this new listing says worn once, like new, so I have higher hopes for it! Now it just needs to actually ship!


----------



## nicole0612

Shoppinmel said:


> I don't know, my only guess is she did the math and realized how much she'd get after Posh takes 20%. She had just lowered the price a little right before I purchased so I'm sure that didn't help any. Her pictures and description wasn't great and this new listing says worn once, like new, so I have higher hopes for it! Now it just needs to actually ship!



That's true, 20% is a lot. Poshmark makes it very clear when listing how much you will receive after the commission, but maybe some people ignore that part. Good luck on the new purchase, second time's a charm!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I recently sold a watch on PM. It arrived today and the seller immediately opened up a case without contacting me. I don't know what she could possibly be unhappy with, the watch is exactly as described. Can anyone tell me how this process works with PM?

I think I'm going to stop selling online... it's becoming way too stressful!


----------



## nashpoo

I can't stand some of the people on Poshmark. I purchased a pair of shorts on 8/16 and the seller said she'd ship by 8/18. She didn't end up shipping until 8/22... I never left her and rude comments asking what's taking so long for my package to be sent out. I then left for vacation without the shorts because she took way too long to ship and they were apparently delivered 8/25. She left me a comment right after she hit the notification that it was delivered to my house telling me to release payment. I didn't reply to her because I was irritated that she would demand me to release it RIGHT WHEN IT WAS DELIVERED when she didn't even ship on time. The next day she left me this wonderful comment about her funds. Really? I didn't harass you with comments asking you to ship and yet you have the audacity to talk to a customer like that'. On top of that, posh releases the funds themselves 3 days after delivery. So it's not like I'm holding her money hostage. I can't with these girls. Vile.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

GirlieShoppe said:


> I recently sold a watch on PM. It arrived today and the seller immediately opened up a case without contacting me. I don't know what she could possibly be unhappy with, the watch is exactly as described. Can anyone tell me how this process works with PM?
> 
> I think I'm going to stop selling online... it's becoming way too stressful!



I've had two issues with posh, but overall experience has been great. 
One did involve a case. 
I sold some Burberry flats which I got as a Christmas present from my brother and his wife. Wrong size, waited too long to return, etc... I am 100% certain they were real. 
I shipped when I was supposed to, was notified a few days later buyer was unhappy and PM was "investigating" they never asked me any questions, did any research at all with me and after a couple of days I was notified the shoes were to be returned to me and I wouldn't get the funds. I emailed them a couple of times on how they do their research, authorize a return, etc... They just referred me to links with generic info. Got nowhere with that in other words! 
Other than that I've sold quite a bit of stuff through them! Hate that 20% though!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

PurseEnthusiast said:


> I've had two issues with posh, but overall experience has been great.
> One did involve a case.
> I sold some Burberry flats which I got as a Christmas present from my brother and his wife. Wrong size, waited too long to return, etc... I am 100% certain they were real.
> I shipped when I was supposed to, was notified a few days later buyer was unhappy and PM was "investigating" they never asked me any questions, did any research at all with me and after a couple of days I was notified the shoes were to be returned to me and I wouldn't get the funds. I emailed them a couple of times on how they do their research, authorize a return, etc... They just referred me to links with generic info. Got nowhere with that in other words!
> Other than that I've sold quite a bit of stuff through them! Hate that 20% though!



How frustrating! I wish my buyer would have communicated with me before opening a claim. I have no idea what the issue could be. Before accepting her offer I even messaged her to remind her that the watch needs a battery. It's not a large amount of money ($35)... she got an amazing deal on a beautiful watch!


----------



## ironic568

nashpoo said:


> I can't stand some of the people on Poshmark. I purchased a pair of shorts on 8/16 and the seller said she'd ship by 8/18. She didn't end up shipping until 8/22... I never left her and rude comments asking what's taking so long for my package to be sent out. I then left for vacation without the shorts because she took way too long to ship and they were apparently delivered 8/25. She left me a comment right after she hit the notification that it was delivered to my house telling me to release payment. I didn't reply to her because I was irritated that she would demand me to release it RIGHT WHEN IT WAS DELIVERED when she didn't even ship on time. The next day she left me this wonderful comment about her funds. Really? I didn't harass you with comments asking you to ship and yet you have the audacity to talk to a customer like that'. On top of that, posh releases the funds themselves 3 days after delivery. So it's not like I'm holding her money hostage. I can't with these girls. Vile.
> View attachment 3452848


You are too nice. If someone talks to me like that I would deliberately not release the payment and wait for Posh to do so,  even if I were home.
But that's just me. I can't stand rude people, especially if they themselves can't even do what they say.


----------



## BeenBurned

PurseEnthusiast said:


> I was notified the shoes were to be returned to me and I wouldn't get the funds.


If they're returning the shoes, they have a right to keep your money. It sounds like they've deemed the shoes to be fake and since you didn't personally buy them yourself from an authorized Burb retailer, you cannot be absolutely certain they're genuine Burb. 

When you get them back, I'd verify that they're authentic before trying to sell them anywhere else. 

I'm not saying that your brother and SIL knowingly might have given you fakes but if so, it certainly isn't the first time. 

(And on another note, I'm absolutely not a fan of PM and I don't believe their "experts" are expert in any brands! There are way too many fakes of all brands so it doesn't look like they have much knowledge! JMHO.)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nashpoo said:


> I can't stand some of the people on Poshmark. I purchased a pair of shorts on 8/16 and the seller said she'd ship by 8/18. She didn't end up shipping until 8/22... I never left her and rude comments asking what's taking so long for my package to be sent out. I then left for vacation without the shorts because she took way too long to ship and they were apparently delivered 8/25. She left me a comment right after she hit the notification that it was delivered to my house telling me to release payment. I didn't reply to her because I was irritated that she would demand me to release it RIGHT WHEN IT WAS DELIVERED when she didn't even ship on time. The next day she left me this wonderful comment about her funds. Really? I didn't harass you with comments asking you to ship and yet you have the audacity to talk to a customer like that'. On top of that, posh releases the funds themselves 3 days after delivery. So it's not like I'm holding her money hostage. I can't with these girls. Vile.
> View attachment 3452848



Unbelievable!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GirlieShoppe said:


> I recently sold a watch on PM. It arrived today and the seller immediately opened up a case without contacting me. I don't know what she could possibly be unhappy with, the watch is exactly as described. Can anyone tell me how this process works with PM?
> 
> I think I'm going to stop selling online... it's becoming way too stressful!



PM sent an email that explains what the problem is. The buyer claims that the watch is not the same size as described. I messaged her but she didn't respond, so I'm guessing it doesn't fit her. There is NO size mentioned in the listing and she did not ask about size before purchasing. I have no problem accepting a return but I wish she would communicate with me. :-/


----------



## nashpoo

ironic568 said:


> You are too nice. If someone talks to me like that I would deliberately not release the payment and wait for Posh to do so,  even if I were home.
> But that's just me. I can't stand rude people, especially if they themselves can't even do what they say.


I was so mad! I tried to be understanding because she said she was busy with school which I understand.. But when was I ever rude to deserve to be spoken down to like that.. :/ honestly really disgusting.


----------



## BeenBurned

nashpoo said:


> I was so mad! I tried to be understanding because she said she was busy with school which I understand.. But when was I ever rude to deserve to be spoken down to like that.. :/ honestly really disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 3452932


I would have responded to her that had she shipped "tomorrow for sure" as she'd promised on August 17, you would have received them and she would have had her money a week earlier! 

What a piece of work   *eileeenss* is!


----------



## nashpoo

BeenBurned said:


> I would have responded to her that had she shipped "tomorrow for sure" as she'd promised on August 17, you would have received them and she would have had her money a week earlier!
> 
> What a piece of work   *eileeenss* is!



Ugh!! I should've.  I left a bad review but I don't think posh posts anything but "love notes" [emoji19] I forgot to mention, she packed my shorts in an orange envelope without taping it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Unless they've changed their policy, they should publish your review. I once got a bad one from a gal who was disappointed that the dress she bought from me didn't fit her the way it fit my mannequin. :-/ She changed it when I pointed out that wasn't my fault.


----------



## ironic568

nashpoo said:


> Ugh!! I should've.  I left a bad review but I don't think posh posts anything but "love notes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, she packed my shorts in an orange envelope without taping it.
> View attachment 3453056


You could say something about it on her "Meet your posher" page. She'll probably block you afterwards.........not that you would still be interested in buying anything from her in the future .


----------



## nashpoo

ironic568 said:


> You could say something about it on her "Meet your posher" page. She'll probably block you afterwards.........not that you would still be interested in buying anything from her in the future .



She deleted her meet your posher post [emoji23] but darn that's a good suggestion!


----------



## ironic568

nashpoo said:


> She deleted her meet your posher post [emoji23] but darn that's a good suggestion!



Makes you wonder why, doesn't it?


----------



## tiffCAKE

nashpoo said:


> I was so mad! I tried to be understanding because she said she was busy with school which I understand.. But when was I ever rude to deserve to be spoken down to like that.. :/ honestly really disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 3452932



I was just posting on the tradesy thread this morning (when I couldn't sleep) how sometimes GETTING my package is really delayed when signatures are required (most of my posh purchases don't require signatures until they're like $400 or $500 but when my work schedule is hectic I sometimes am delayed a week while they're held at  post office)

Just because you're shopping on posh doesn't mean you're home to verify your item. If I were in your shoes, I would have contacted posh to say that you were on vacation and to please EXTEND the acceptance window until you came home and inspected the item after that rude comment. I FREQUENTLY browse, catch up, and share while I'm away--logging in and even participating in an app just proves you had a spare moment and an Internet connection. Not that you've received/inspected her item. Sheesh!


----------



## tiffCAKE

tiffCAKE said:


> I was just posting on the tradesy thread this morning (when I couldn't sleep) how sometimes GETTING my package is really delayed when signatures are required (most of my posh purchases don't require signatures until they're like $400 or $500 but when my work schedule is hectic I sometimes am delayed a week while they're held at  post office)
> 
> Just because you're shopping on posh doesn't mean you're home to verify your item. If I were in your shoes, I would have contacted posh to say that you were on vacation and to please EXTEND the acceptance window until you came home and inspected the item after that rude comment. I FREQUENTLY browse, catch up, and share while I'm away--logging in and even participating in an app just proves you had a spare moment and an Internet connection. Not that you've received/inspected her item. Sheesh!



Oh, and she's lucky she didn't sell on tradesy since apparently she could wait 21 days for her funds to release lololololol


----------



## GalFriday12

GirlieShoppe said:


> PM sent an email that explains what the problem is. The buyer claims that the watch is not the same size as described. I messaged her but she didn't respond, so I'm guessing it doesn't fit her. There is NO size mentioned in the listing and she did not ask about size before purchasing. I have no problem accepting a return but I wish she would communicate with me. :-/


Posh usually doesn't allow returns due to "fit", but if you didn't list the size....then that's probably why they sided with her. I mean, if you buy a size 8 dress and it arrives and the tag says 8......but it doesn't fit you well - posh will not allow a return. But when there's no size listed, it's a crapshoot. 
I did return a watch on posh once. A seller didn't list the size. I commented and asked her for size, explaining that I had 8" man-like wrists lol.  She didn't give me the size, but reassured me that the watch would definitely fit and was generously sized. Great!  (I thought!) it arrived and measured less than 6". It had to be a kids, or juniors watch. It was crazy small. I did return it. But I feel like I did what I could to prevent that before purchasing, where your customer didn't.


----------



## nashpoo

GirlieShoppe said:


> ^^Unless they've changed their policy, they should publish your review. I once got a bad one from a gal who was disappointed that the dress she bought from me didn't fit her the way it fit my mannequin. :-/ She changed it when I pointed out that wasn't my fault.





Unfortunately the reviews aren't visible to anyone else. What's the point of leaving reviews if other potential buyers can't even see? That's just silly and so pointless.. Come on Poshmark.


----------



## ThisVNchick

GirlieShoppe said:


> PM sent an email that explains what the problem is. The buyer claims that the watch is not the same size as described. I messaged her but she didn't respond, so I'm guessing it doesn't fit her. There is NO size mentioned in the listing and she did not ask about size before purchasing. I have no problem accepting a return but I wish she would communicate with me. :-/



If she didn't ask and you didn't specify you can't be held accountable. Stop talking to the buyer and just communicate with Posh. They are quite fair when it comes to cases like this. If you email them and tell your side, they will most likely side with you and release your money and make the seller keep the item. I don't see how this is your fault and you shouldn't have to take the fall for it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3453310
> 
> Unfortunately the reviews aren't visible to anyone else. What's the point of leaving reviews if other potential buyers can't even see? That's just silly and so pointless.. Come on Poshmark.



Wow, I didn't know that! That is very silly!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ThisVNchick said:


> If she didn't ask and you didn't specify you can't be held accountable. Stop talking to the buyer and just communicate with Posh. They are quite fair when it comes to cases like this. If you email them and tell your side, they will most likely side with you and release your money and make the seller keep the item. I don't see how this is your fault and you shouldn't have to take the fall for it.



Thanks for the advice! I am waiting it out now and haven't messaged her again. Do you know how long it takes Posh to make a ruling on cases like this?


----------



## mharri20

GirlieShoppe said:


> Thanks for the advice! I am waiting it out now and haven't messaged her again. Do you know how long it takes Posh to make a ruling on cases like this?



It can take Posh a week or two to respond sometimes, or even longer. They don't have the staff to keep up with the claims, and the majority of their responses are automated :/

I will say that I had a Posh success today. I came across a seller who was selling tons (about 75 listings) of fake scarves and passing them off as real. The sad part was that people believed her, and she had sold over 60 of them! She claimed they were directly from the manufacturer and worked in fashion LOL. They were all terrible fakes and came in plastic bags. In her early listings, she would admit that she "cannot claim authenticity", but then she started saying they were real. Anyways, I had been reporting her for a few days (and having friends do it), and nothing was happening, per usual. I finally emailed Posh saying they need to take her closet down, and THEY DID!! Happy dance. 

Still think it's sad for everyone who bought the fake scarves :/ but at least (for now) her account is gone.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

mharri20 said:


> It can take Posh a week or two to respond sometimes, or even longer. They don't have the staff to keep up with the claims, and the majority of their responses are automated :/
> 
> I will say that I had a Posh success today. I came across a seller who was selling tons (about 75 listings) of fake scarves and passing them off as real. The sad part was that people believed her, and she had sold over 60 of them! She claimed they were directly from the manufacturer and worked in fashion LOL. They were all terrible fakes and came in plastic bags. In her early listings, she would admit that she "cannot claim authenticity", but then she started saying they were real. Anyways, I had been reporting her for a few days (and having friends do it), and nothing was happening, per usual. I finally emailed Posh saying they need to take her closet down, and THEY DID!! Happy dance.
> 
> Still think it's sad for everyone who bought the fake scarves :/ but at least (for now) her account is gone.



Great job!! I wonder if any of her buyers have any recourse?

I heard from Posh and they ruled in my favor - yay!


----------



## ThisVNchick

GirlieShoppe said:


> Great job!! I wonder if any of her buyers have any recourse?
> 
> I heard from Posh and they ruled in my favor - yay!



YAY!!!

Posh is kind of all over the place but when it comes to dispute they are quite fair. I can't say the same for eBay sometimes /:


----------



## restricter

Is there some sort of unwritten 40% rule, as in everyone makes offers for 40% off your asking price or 40% of your asking price?  I just had some whacko make lowball offers on half a dozen things, which I countered for more realistic amounts. Waited 30 minutes then blocked her, just to be on the safe side.

And I'm still trying to figure out what kind of scam they are running when they ask if your item is available and to please email them.   One person actually offered to pay more than what I listed.  I'm assuming they think you'll use the email addy you associate with the app and maybe they can hack your password, get access to your credit card or whatever.  The mind boggles.


----------



## nicole0612

restricter said:


> Is there some sort of unwritten 40% rule, as in everyone makes offers for 40% off your asking price or 40% of your asking price?  I just had some whacko make lowball offers on half a dozen things, which I countered for more realistic amounts. Waited 30 minutes then blocked her, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> And I'm still trying to figure out what kind of scam they are running when they ask if your item is available and to please email them.   One person actually offered to pay more than what I listed.  I'm assuming they think you'll use the email addy you associate with the app and maybe they can hack your password, get access to your credit card or whatever.  The mind boggles.



The strangest thing about that is when I get those email messages in my "news" feed and then I go to the listing, there is no comment there. Is Poshmark deleting them immediately? Sometimes it is literally the same minute and it has happened multiple times in the past 2 weeks. On the other hand, other comments that include an email do show up on my listings. Do you see these comments on your listings or just in the "news" section?


----------



## restricter

nicole0612 said:


> The strangest thing about that is when I get those email messages in my "news" feed and then I go to the listing, there is no comment there. Is Poshmark deleting them immediately? Sometimes it is literally the same minute and it has happened multiple times in the past 2 weeks. On the other hand, other comments that include an email do show up on my listings. Do you see these comments on your listings or just in the "news" section?



Both.  I think Posh is deleting them as fast as they can, but sometimes not quickly enough.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Is there some sort of unwritten 40% rule, as in everyone makes offers for 40% off your asking price or 40% of your asking price?  I just had some whacko make lowball offers on half a dozen things, which I countered for more realistic amounts. Waited 30 minutes then blocked her, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> And I'm still trying to figure out what kind of scam they are running when they ask if your item is available and to please email them.   One person actually offered to pay more than what I listed.  I'm assuming they think you'll use the email addy you associate with the app and maybe they can hack your password, get access to your credit card or whatever.  The mind boggles.


More likely, they'll ask to send a money order. It'll be a fake one that will eventually bounce but they hope you'll ship the item before you get notice from the bank that it was a bad check. (Oh, and the check will be for more than the purchase price. You'll be asked to keep X-dollars for your inconvenience and just return the balance of the overpayment with the shipment.) So by the time you find out you were scammed, your bank will take the funds back from your account, you'll have shipped the buyer the item and also will have reimbursed them for the overpayment.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> More likely, they'll ask to send a money order. It'll be a fake one that will eventually bounce but they hope you'll ship the item before you get notice from the bank that it was a bad check. (Oh, and the check will be for more than the purchase price. You'll be asked to keep X-dollars for your inconvenience and just return the balance of the overpayment with the shipment.) So by the time you find out you were scammed, your bank will take the funds back from your account, you'll have shipped the buyer the item and also will have reimbursed them for the overpayment.



I'd say I can't believe people would fall for that but we know they do.  It's dangerous out there!


----------



## GalFriday12

restricter said:


> Is there some sort of unwritten 40% rule, as in everyone makes offers for 40% off your asking price or 40% of your asking price?  I just had some whacko make lowball offers on half a dozen things, which I countered for more realistic amounts. Waited 30 minutes then blocked her, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> And I'm still trying to figure out what kind of scam they are running when they ask if your item is available and to please email them.   One person actually offered to pay more than what I listed.  I'm assuming they think you'll use the email addy you associate with the app and maybe they can hack your password, get access to your credit card or whatever.  The mind boggles.


Oh that's the people who are doing the check cashing scam. They'll offer you more money and ask for you to email. In the email, they'll tell you they will send you a cashiers check.  The scam is - you deposited the check & it clears.....so you ship the item. Then, the check gets reported as stolen / fraudulent, so the bank reverses the funds. Then, you loose the money and the bag - and the scammers gained a free bag. It's an old trick - but has been really been frequent on Poshmark for the past month. There's another trick where people will ask you to wire money through western union for payment. Then, they ship nothing. The best piece of advice is to keep all transactions through the posh payment system....they offer buyer protection & authentication for items over $500. But if you leave the app to pay through different venues, it's no longer protected by Poshmark.


----------



## GalFriday12

nicole0612 said:


> The strangest thing about that is when I get those email messages in my "news" feed and then I go to the listing, there is no comment there. Is Poshmark deleting them immediately? Sometimes it is literally the same minute and it has happened multiple times in the past 2 weeks. On the other hand, other comments that include an email do show up on my listings. Do you see these comments on your listings or just in the "news" section?


It usually means someone reported the scammers & their profile is shut down by posh. All comments they made will go "poof".


----------



## nicole0612

GalFriday12 said:


> It usually means someone reported the scammers & their profile is shut down by posh. All comments they made will go "poof".



Thanks. It's good to know reporting on Poshmark leads to action sometime!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

A few weeks ago someone commented on one of my listings asking me to email them my phone number so we could discuss me selling them one of my items at a lower price. I assumed it was some sort of scam. I was tempted to message back, "No thanks. Do you realize it's against the rules to compete sales off Posh?" but knew it wouldn't make a difference to a scammer. I immediately blocked them and now the comment is gone from my listing. I'm not sure if it disappeared when I blocked them or if Posh deleted it afterwards.


----------



## BeenBurned

GirlieShoppe said:


> A few weeks ago someone commented on one of my listings asking me to email them my phone number so we could discuss me selling them one of my items at a lower price. I assumed it was some sort of scam. I was tempted to message back, "No thanks. Do you realize it's against the rules to compete sales off Posh?" but knew it wouldn't make a difference to a scammer. I immediately blocked them and now the comment is gone from my listing. I'm not sure if it disappeared when I blocked them or if Posh deleted it afterwards.


Though I don't buy or sell on PM, I've commented on listings (fakes) and have been blocked. My comments remain. 

So I'm guessing that if comments are gone, the member is gone also.


----------



## italianlolita

I don't mind buying from this app but I  am never selling to anyone ever again!! I sold a wallet recently. I must have answered a million and one questions about authenticity! And a million and one questions about every little flaw! While I was answering questions, I was getting very low ball offers! It sold only for me to end up with a 4 star rating in the end! I felt I didn't deserve that rating because I seriously explained every little thing and had 3 listings worth of pics!


----------



## GalFriday12

italianlolita said:


> I don't mind buying from this app but I  am never selling to anyone ever again!! I sold a wallet recently. I must have answered a million and one questions about authenticity! And a million and one questions about every little flaw! While I was answering questions, I was getting very low ball offers! It sold only for me to end up with a 4 star rating in the end! I felt I didn't deserve that rating because I seriously explained every little thing and had 3 listings worth of pics!


What was the missing star for? I've had someone do that to me once. I took a couple days to ship, so she gave me 4 stars due to shipping speed. I was a little miffed. Posh gives 7 days....so if I ship on day 2 or 3, I think it's very reasonable. I guess the buyer didn't think so. Lol


----------



## alansgail

I don't sell on PM but can give my perspective from a buyer's POV. I've purchased a handful of items and had to return one wallet due to it being in far worse condition than the seller described.....no issues with the return.

I recently purchased a gorgeous made in Italy bag that was a great price but I never received it. After 7 days with no communication from the seller I got my money back and left a comment on what had happened below the listing.....still no response from the seller so very unprofessional on her end.

My biggest pet peeve with the listing on Posh is how sellers leave out measurements (specifically on handbags because that's mostly what I look at). Even when potential customers ask for measurements in the comments below the item most times the seller doesn't get back to them or answer the question. If I have to work too hard to buy something then I'm looking elsewhere.

I also am shocked that sellers are allowed 7 days before shipping.....far too long in my opinion. I could order items from ebay and have received them by the time the Posh seller even ships out my item. It may be convenient for the seller but certainly not for the buyer!

Just my 2 cents about PM.


----------



## italianlolita

I know 4 is better than nothing. But it was literally about an hour of question after question. Picture after picture. I packaged it neatly too. I also accepted an offer even though I was firm about price. I still think I deserved a better rating.


----------



## italianlolita

GalFriday12 said:


> What was the missing star for? I've had someone do that to me once. I took a couple days to ship, so she gave me 4 stars due to shipping speed. I was a little miffed. Posh gives 7 days....so if I ship on day 2 or 3, I think it's very reasonable. I guess the buyer didn't think so. Lol



The sale took place on Friday night. I explained I didn't have a printer to print the label and needed to do it on Monday at work. I did just that and shipped it that day. I didn't see what specifically they docked a point off of.  Still I didn't deserve it.


----------



## kells1983

I'm going to echo a few of the other commenters with mixed experiences on Poshmark. I've only purchased thus far, but I want to sell a few things and am debating using PM (which is why I'm reading this thread).
I have had 50/50 good/bad experiences in buying (items were great vs. not even receiving items). My overall impression after much browsing is that ... mostly college students or even high schoolers seem to be using the site to sell their clothing. Just the tone of the comments, the shorthand used, etc., make it seem very unsophisticated. I guess eBay is becoming the same way, with little to no description of the item, no measurements, and "k" given as a response to questions, but the comments being posted give more insight as to the mindset of the users.

Another reason I'm hesitant to sell: I don't know if I could stand the barrage of "trade?" comments thrown at me... no sentences, just "trade?" LOL, maybe I'm just getting old and am losing patience!


----------



## alansgail

kells1983 said:


> I'm going to echo a few of the other commenters with mixed experiences on Poshmark. I've only purchased thus far, but I want to sell a few things and am debating using PM (which is why I'm reading this thread).
> I have had 50/50 good/bad experiences in buying (items were great vs. not even receiving items). My overall impression after much browsing is that ... mostly college students or even high schoolers seem to be using the site to sell their clothing. Just the tone of the comments, the shorthand used, etc., make it seem very unsophisticated. I guess eBay is becoming the same way, with little to no description of the item, no measurements, and "k" given as a response to questions, but the comments being posted give more insight as to the mindset of the users.
> 
> Another reason I'm hesitant to sell: I don't know if I could stand the barrage of "trade?" comments thrown at me... no sentences, just "trade?" LOL, maybe I'm just getting old and am losing patience!



I feel your pain and totally agree with you.....it's painful to read the juvenile comments. It DOES NOT give the site a good impression. If I don't hear back or am not happy with the answers I just move on. When I'm ready to buy I'm ready to buy!


----------



## GalFriday12

kells1983 said:


> I'm going to echo a few of the other commenters with mixed experiences on Poshmark. I've only purchased thus far, but I want to sell a few things and am debating using PM (which is why I'm reading this thread).
> I have had 50/50 good/bad experiences in buying (items were great vs. not even receiving items). My overall impression after much browsing is that ... mostly college students or even high schoolers seem to be using the site to sell their clothing. Just the tone of the comments, the shorthand used, etc., make it seem very unsophisticated. I guess eBay is becoming the same way, with little to no description of the item, no measurements, and "k" given as a response to questions, but the comments being posted give more insight as to the mindset of the users.
> 
> Another reason I'm hesitant to sell: I don't know if I could stand the barrage of "trade?" comments thrown at me... no sentences, just "trade?" LOL, maybe I'm just getting old and am losing patience!


Oh it's so true! I put NO TRADES on anything I list & I still get asked. I do more buying than selling on Posh. If you have super trendy items, they might sell well to the young crowd. Or if you have crazy low prices. But If your pieces are more classic, or your prices are normal / reasonable - I wouldn't expect many sales. I'm 39 and it seems to not be the format for me. I'm not trendy enough lol.


----------



## schadenfreude

OK, freaking out a little here. I've bought and sold a number of things on PM and have had decent experiences (mind you, I keep my expectations on the lower side given that the majority of the users seem to be really young). Haven't bought or sold anything of huge dollar value, but sold a sterling and turquoise Navajo squash blossom necklace this week. Since it was > $500, it had to be mailed to the Posh Concierge service for "authentication". Now I get a comment from the buyer saying PM wouldn't let her complete the sale? And no communication from PM to me. I am panicking because the item wasn't cheap and I have no idea what the problem is, much less where the item is or what will happen to it. Has anyone had a similar experience?? I've already sent an email to Posh support, but of course nothing back yet.


----------



## nicole0612

schadenfreude said:


> OK, freaking out a little here. I've bought and sold a number of things on PM and have had decent experiences (mind you, I keep my expectations on the lower side given that the majority of the users seem to be really young). Haven't bought or sold anything of huge dollar value, but sold a sterling and turquoise Navajo squash blossom necklace this week. Since it was > $500, it had to be mailed to the Posh Concierge service for "authentication". Now I get a comment from the buyer saying PM wouldn't let her complete the sale? And no communication from PM to me. I am panicking because the item wasn't cheap and I have no idea what the problem is, much less where the item is or what will happen to it. Has anyone had a similar experience?? I've already sent an email to Posh support, but of course nothing back yet.



If Poshmark had found something wrong with the bracelet, they would have explained explicitly to the buyer what the problem was, provided photos and asked if she wanted to go through with the sale. For authenticity issues, they tell the buyer explicitly why the sale is being cancelled also, but I don't think that is pertinent here. I have never had his issue, but I have heard from other sellers that if they have a rare item and Poshmark does not know how to authenticate it, then Poshmark will reach out to the seller for more documentation/details.
I am guessing that the issue is that the buyer's payment method ran into issues after it initially cleared. If so, and she cannot update her payment method, then you will receive your bracelet back. It is insured through poshmark's label. I had something listed for $5,600 once and Poshmark got back to me that they insure for the full value of what you sell. Their customer service typically takes 24-36 hours to get back to you, but it may not be until Tuesday due to the holiday.
If I were you, I would ask the buyer if Poshmark explained why they would not let her go through with the purchase.  Then you will know if you need to get ahold of Poshmark to give any info on your end, or if the buyer needs to update her payment info.


----------



## michikade

I enjoy browsing PM and have gotten some incredible deals, but I've also gotten blocked from SO MANY CLOSETS for calling out fakes.  

This one girl came into my closet and wrote hateful things on my Meet the Posher listing for asking if her bag was authentic or not.  Needless to say I deleted that listing, blocked her, and made another Meet the Posher listing.

Another girl told me I could stick it up my you-know-where for telling her that the date code in her LV Sarah Wallet wasn't valid (MI1043 - if you know LVs you can spot the issue a mile away), then a few hours later she posted the wallet again after deleting to get rid of my comments and said in her listing "I'm not sure if this is authentic, it was a gift." No, love, it /isn't/ authentic, 2 seconds of googling can tell you that.  I had a similar issue with a woman claiming she bought her bag at a "factory store" (where I live, 'factory stores' are the same as outlet stores and LV doesn't have those) with a date code that defies logic.  Ugh.

You have to be INCREDIBLY smart and careful and you have to do so much research if you want to use something like PoshMark or Mercari (which is so, so much worse than Posh about having fakes, by the way - I lucked out and got an incredible deal on a real bag once but 90+% of the stuff listed is fake there).


----------



## schadenfreude

nicole0612 said:


> If Poshmark had found something wrong with the bracelet, they would have explained explicitly to the buyer what the problem was, provided photos and asked if she wanted to go through with the sale. For authenticity issues, they tell the buyer explicitly why the sale is being cancelled also, but I don't think that is pertinent here. I have never had his issue, but I have heard from other sellers that if they have a rare item and Poshmark does not know how to authenticate it, then Poshmark will reach out to the seller for more documentation/details.
> I am guessing that the issue is that the buyer's payment method ran into issues after it initially cleared. If so, and she cannot update her payment method, then you will receive your bracelet back. It is insured through poshmark's label. I had something listed for $5,600 once and Poshmark got back to me that they insure for the full value of what you sell. Their customer service typically takes 24-36 hours to get back to you, but it may not be until Tuesday due to the holiday.
> If I were you, I would ask the buyer if Poshmark explained why they would not let her go through with the purchase.  Then you will know if you need to get ahold of Poshmark to give any info on your end, or if the buyer needs to update her payment info.



Thank you so so so much. I think you're right. The buyer said someone wanted her to provide a bank statement (?!) which, understandably, she was unwilling to do. Who knows. As long as I get it back!


----------



## piosavsfan

I've bought 3 bags on Posh and all have been not as described after seller claimed they were like new with no wear. #1 had multiple small holes that looked like a cat really enjoyed the bag and put its claw marks all over it. #2 had a big hole where the stitching was coming apart and in general had scratches and wear all over. #3 had multiple stains/marks. I'm still waiting to hear back from Posh regarding this 3rd case. I was surprised about this last one as the seller had like 100 love notes with good transactions. I'm not buying anymore bags there.


----------



## nicole0612

schadenfreude said:


> Thank you so so so much. I think you're right. The buyer said someone wanted her to provide a bank statement (?!) which, understandably, she was unwilling to do. Who knows. As long as I get it back!



Glad to help! [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

piosavsfan said:


> I've bought 3 bags on Posh and all have been not as described after seller claimed they were like new with no wear. #1 had multiple small holes that looked like a cat really enjoyed the bag and put its claw marks all over it. #2 had a big hole where the stitching was coming apart and in general had scratches and wear all over. #3 had multiple stains/marks. I'm still waiting to hear back from Posh regarding this 3rd case. I was surprised about this last one as the seller had like 100 love notes with good transactions. I'm not buying anymore bags there.



I would not buy any bag there that does not have to go through Poshmark concierge. 90% of the bags I have purchased have failed posh concierge due to being fake or damaged.


----------



## michikade

Oh, and, low balling is still rampant but I don't sell anything designer anyway.  I've sold a couple pairs of Converse and a Victoria's Secret sports bra I accidentally ordered in the wrong size and missed the window to return, NBD.  On one of the pairs of Converse that I had listed for $35, someone came in with $20 as an offer (which isn't as bad as $5 for an authentic Neverfull or something, but it was still close to half what I listed it for).  I was never going to wear them anyway but I countered back at $25 and she countered again at $24.  You just GOTTA get that good deal, girl!!  I was laughing about haggling over a dollar.

I accepted though, I needed them out of my closet anyway, they were taking up space.

I'm going to list some more of my NWOT shoes that I impulse bought, though.  May as well get a little money back.  Maybe I'll find another stellar deal on something high end and authentic.

I don't think I'm gutsy enough to list any of my designer stuff.  The only problem with my closet being mostly $30-$50 items is people think I don't know what I'm talking about when I call out fakes.


----------



## restricter

michikade said:


> Oh, and, low balling is still rampant but I don't sell anything designer anyway.  I've sold a couple pairs of Converse and a Victoria's Secret sports bra I accidentally ordered in the wrong size and missed the window to return, NBD.  On one of the pairs of Converse that I had listed for $35, someone came in with $20 as an offer (which isn't as bad as $5 for an authentic Neverfull or something, but it was still close to half what I listed it for).  I was never going to wear them anyway but I countered back at $25 and she countered again at $24.  You just GOTTA get that good deal, girl!!  I was laughing about haggling over a dollar.
> 
> I accepted though, I needed them out of my closet anyway, they were taking up space.
> 
> I'm going to list some more of my NWOT shoes that I impulse bought, though.  May as well get a little money back.  Maybe I'll find another stellar deal on something high end and authentic.
> 
> I don't think I'm gutsy enough to list any of my designer stuff.  The only problem with my closet being mostly $30-$50 items is people think I don't know what I'm talking about when I call out fakes.





Try Mercari. 

I've had better success with unwanted clutter from my closets.  There's still haggling but not as much.


----------



## michikade

restricter said:


> Try Mercari.
> 
> I've had better success with unwanted clutter from my closets.  There's still haggling but not as much.



I actually like Mercari less.  I've heard loads of horror stories from sellers, even more than the horror stories in this thread about Posh.  I'll buy from Mercari but apparently many of the buyers there are scummy and damage stuff beyond recognition for returns.  I know it can happen anywhere but I dunno, for some reason I feel like Posh has a seller's back a little more as long as there's good documentation.

I'm a little skiddish about selling things of high value anyway, but I can deal with people trying to haggle on pairs of shoes I've had sitting in my closet for a year plus never worn, hahaha.


----------



## restricter

michikade said:


> I actually like Mercari less.  I've heard loads of horror stories from sellers, even more than the horror stories in this thread about Posh.  I'll buy from Mercari but apparently many of the buyers there are scummy and damage stuff beyond recognition for returns.  I know it can happen anywhere but I dunno, for some reason I feel like Posh has a seller's back a little more as long as there's good documentation.
> 
> I'm a little skiddish about selling things of high value anyway, but I can deal with people trying to haggle on pairs of shoes I've had sitting in my closet for a year plus never worn, hahaha.



If it's high value, I pretty much just consign it.   Let them deal with questions about non-existent loose threads and whatnot.

But Mercari's been good for unloading everything from unused cosmetics to a couple of sample sale mistakes.


----------



## GalFriday12

michikade said:


> I actually like Mercari less.  I've heard loads of horror stories from sellers, even more than the horror stories in this thread about Posh.  I'll buy from Mercari but apparently many of the buyers there are scummy and damage stuff beyond recognition for returns.  I know it can happen anywhere but I dunno, for some reason I feel like Posh has a seller's back a little more as long as there's good documentation.
> 
> I'm a little skiddish about selling things of high value anyway, but I can deal with people trying to haggle on pairs of shoes I've had sitting in my closet for a year plus never worn, hahaha.


Mercari's customer service is HORRENDOUS. I had to return something once because it really was not as described. (Dirty, stained, etc). It took them over a week to approve the return. Then, from the point the item was delivered back to the seller - it took them 45 days to credit me. I would reach out every few days & nudge, but never got a human response. It was pitiful. Never again!


----------



## BomberGal

Mercari is best for general items like books, non-designer fashion, cosmetics & household type stuff. I've not had any issues with it. I can't use it anymore though as it doesn't accept APO addresses as domestic. As for customer service, it was free to use (and I think it still is), so its pretty much "at your own risk".

Poshmark does allow APO, but the constant low-balling is annoying. Constantly received offers of 65-95% off my asking, plus the 20% posh fee...


----------



## mharri20

michikade said:


> I enjoy browsing PM and have gotten some incredible deals, but I've also gotten blocked from SO MANY CLOSETS for calling out fakes.
> 
> This one girl came into my closet and wrote hateful things on my Meet the Posher listing for asking if her bag was authentic or not.  Needless to say I deleted that listing, blocked her, and made another Meet the Posher listing.
> 
> Another girl told me I could stick it up my you-know-where for telling her that the date code in her LV Sarah Wallet wasn't valid (MI1043 - if you know LVs you can spot the issue a mile away), then a few hours later she posted the wallet again after deleting to get rid of my comments and said in her listing "I'm not sure if this is authentic, it was a gift." No, love, it /isn't/ authentic, 2 seconds of googling can tell you that.  I had a similar issue with a woman claiming she bought her bag at a "factory store" (where I live, 'factory stores' are the same as outlet stores and LV doesn't have those) with a date code that defies logic.  Ugh.
> 
> You have to be INCREDIBLY smart and careful and you have to do so much research if you want to use something like PoshMark or Mercari (which is so, so much worse than Posh about having fakes, by the way - I lucked out and got an incredible deal on a real bag once but 90+% of the stuff listed is fake there).



Join the club girl! I've gotten so many hateful messages on my listings for calling out fake shoes, it's unreal. My canned statement is usually "hey I'm not sure if you're aware, but these unfortunately aren't authentic", and that tends to go over better than others. Of course, the scammers still get upset. I hate when it happens, but I won't stop calling them out until I can actually report something and it gets deleted right away! You're right though, you have to know what you're doing when you buy. I won't buy bags because I don't know what I'm looking for.

In regards to deleting comments...Posh has thankfully started deleting some of the comments that are harassment. I had someone get mad about me telling them their shoes weren't real, and they made a profile called "b*tchyoutriedit" and commented on all of my listings (I was sleeping and didn't see it till morning). I reported her and emailed posh and had my friends report as well, and her page and comments all went away!


----------



## michikade

mharri20 said:


> Join the club girl! I've gotten so many hateful messages on my listings for calling out fake shoes, it's unreal. My canned statement is usually "hey I'm not sure if you're aware, but these unfortunately aren't authentic", and that tends to go over better than others. Of course, the scammers still get upset. I hate when it happens, but I won't stop calling them out until I can actually report something and it gets deleted right away! You're right though, you have to know what you're doing when you buy. I won't buy bags because I don't know what I'm looking for.
> 
> In regards to deleting comments...Posh has thankfully started deleting some of the comments that are harassment. I had someone get mad about me telling them their shoes weren't real, and they made a profile called "b*tchyoutriedit" and commented on all of my listings (I was sleeping and didn't see it till morning). I reported her and emailed posh and had my friends report as well, and her page and comments all went away!



See, I won't buy designer shoes from there because I don't know everything to look for and I wouldn't buy any brands I haven't done my own research on first.  I have bought a couple pairs of inexpensive shoes from there that came in as described that I can wear socks in because I dunno, sometimes I'm just a little weird about wearing shoes other people have owned and worn a lot, hahaha.  If they're NWT or NWOT or worn once or twice it's okay, but anything 'well loved' isn't anything I'm interested in in the shoe department, hahaha!!  

It seems like a lot of the listings are things that are very, very well loved.  I am not a fussy person at all but I can't imagine buying something that worn out.  It doesn't look like it'd survive more than a couple wears with me.


----------



## piosavsfan

Posh is making me angry. I've had a case for a SNAD bag opened since last week. Last week they offered $35 posh credit and to keep the bag. I said no and emailed them saying that I don't want this dirty bag, just want return. Today they offer $45 in posh credit....WTF? I don't want the bag! 

Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mharri20

michikade said:


> See, I won't buy designer shoes from there because I don't know everything to look for and I wouldn't buy any brands I haven't done my own research on first.  I have bought a couple pairs of inexpensive shoes from there that came in as described that I can wear socks in because I dunno, sometimes I'm just a little weird about wearing shoes other people have owned and worn a lot, hahaha.  If they're NWT or NWOT or worn once or twice it's okay, but anything 'well loved' isn't anything I'm interested in in the shoe department, hahaha!!
> 
> It seems like a lot of the listings are things that are very, very well loved.  I am not a fussy person at all but I can't imagine buying something that worn out.  It doesn't look like it'd survive more than a couple wears with me.



I've gotten quite a few shoes that have only been worn once or twice and are still in great condition. It doesn't bother me at all haha, but I've been wearing secondhand shoes for years! Actually, it's very rare that I get new shoes lol. I have a hard time (especially if they are Louboutins) wearing shoes for the first time and messing up the bottom, so I prefer if someone already did the hard work for me haha!

In truth, I just have a shopping problem and buying used is the only way I can afford buying so much lol.


----------



## michikade

mharri20 said:


> I've gotten quite a few shoes that have only been worn once or twice and are still in great condition. It doesn't bother me at all haha, but I've been wearing secondhand shoes for years! Actually, it's very rare that I get new shoes lol. I have a hard time (especially if they are Louboutins) wearing shoes for the first time and messing up the bottom, so I prefer if someone already did the hard work for me haha!
> 
> In truth, I just have a shopping problem and buying used is the only way I can afford buying so much lol.



Oh believe me, I hear you.  I impulse buy sometimes, which is terrible because I live right down the road from an outlet mall.  THE SALES ARE AMAZING.  Hahaha.

I put myself on ban island the vast majority of the time but sometimes I'll go because I need to pick up something and end up coming home with bags from stores that I had no intention of even looking at.


----------



## coolgrly

This past weekend I had a buyer purchase one of my items.  Her user name is guest with numbers and letters,  When I clicked on her username, she had 0 followers and 1 following, joined this month and no closet info.  Then I did a search on her username and got "no people found".  I thought that was weird so I emailed Posh.  It bothered me, so without waiting for an answer from Posh I cancelled the purchase.  Of course, not long after, I get an email from Posh telling me that they now support guest checkout on the web.  Does anyone know if this is something recent or that you already know about it?


----------



## cdtracing

Can someone tell me what love notes are & how to check a seller's feedback on this site?  I've looked but must missing something.


----------



## michikade

cdtracing said:


> Can someone tell me what love notes are & how to check a seller's feedback on this site?  I've looked but must missing something.



Love Notes are comments a buyer makes when giving a 5 star rating.  You can't see any other feedback which is the biggest problem with the app/site, really.  You can see a seller's average ship time on their "About" section and how many listings they have and sometimes people will comment on already sold listings in their closet because once you sell something, you can't delete it so those comments are permanent.

I've had pretty good experiences across the board though, because a seller can't get paid unless the buyer gets the item and accepts it as correct and as described, so I've never had empty box issues or anything not sent (if they never ship, you can cancel the order after 7 days).  If you buy something for over $500 Posh has your back with a second look at everything to make sure it's as described and it's authentic, too.


----------



## BeenBurned

michikade said:


> I've had pretty good experiences across the board though, because a seller can't get paid unless the buyer gets the item and accepts it as correct and as described, so I've never had empty box issues or anything not sent (if they never ship, you can cancel the order after 7 days).  If you buy something for over $500 Posh has your back with a second look at everything to make sure it's as described and it's authentic, too.



My issue with Poshmark is that they NEVER remove fakes, have no way to give detailed descriptions of why items are fake and the fact that many of these items are sold tells me that buyers wouldn't know to report as "not described" because if they knew, they wouldn't have purchased in the first place. (The pictures show obvious fakes.)


----------



## cdtracing

michikade said:


> Love Notes are comments a buyer makes when giving a 5 star rating.  You can't see any other feedback which is the biggest problem with the app/site, really.  You can see a seller's average ship time on their "About" section and how many listings they have and sometimes people will comment on already sold listings in their closet because once you sell something, you can't delete it so those comments are permanent.
> 
> I've had pretty good experiences across the board though, because a seller can't get paid unless the buyer gets the item and accepts it as correct and as described, so I've never had empty box issues or anything not sent (if they never ship, you can cancel the order after 7 days).  If you buy something for over $500 Posh has your back with a second look at everything to make sure it's as described and it's authentic, too.



Do you have to follow a seller to see their "About" section?


----------



## michikade

BeenBurned said:


> My issue with Poshmark is that they NEVER remove fakes, have no way to give detailed descriptions of why items are fake and the fact that many of these items are sold tells me that buyers wouldn't know to report as "not described" because if they knew, they wouldn't have purchased in the first place. (The pictures show obvious fakes.)



I don't disagree.  I try to say something any time I see them and know it's a fake.  Yesterday there was one for $500 listed as an authentic Louis Vuitton Artsy and I asked for more pictures before I saw the pattern was off and the stitching was crooked, at which point I said "I just noticed the pattern is a little off.  Is this not authentic?  If it's not, it won't pass Posh Concierge, just so you know."  Seller still swore up and down that it was real and it sold not 10 minutes later for the $500 so I guess Posh will just reject it in a few days.  Oy.

There's nothing that gets me more annoyed than sellers insistent that their item is real when it clearly isn't.  It actually boils my blood even more on Mercari because on Mercari a seller can delete comments so there'll be some terrible fake with cheap suede lining and crooked stitching and plastic handles with 15 deleted comments on it from everyone telling them it's fake with the seller still swearing up and down it's real.


----------



## michikade

cdtracing said:


> Do you have to follow a seller to see their "About" section?



No, but actually I just pulled up Posh on the web and I don't see it anywhere.  It's in app for sure but I don't know where it'd be on the web.  I guess that's the problem with something that was developed as an app and only brought to the web as an afterthought - stuff is missing.


----------



## nicole0612

cdtracing said:


> Do you have to follow a seller to see their "About" section?


You cannot see the reviews of a seller on the website, you can only see it on the app.


----------



## cdtracing

michikade said:


> No, but actually I just pulled up Posh on the web and I don't see it anywhere.  It's in app for sure but I don't know where it'd be on the web.  I guess that's the problem with something that was developed as an app and only brought to the web as an afterthought - stuff is missing.



That's what it is...I'm on my laptop.  I'll check the app on my phone.  It can be really aggravating & time consuming to research going between the web & the phone.  Thanks for the info.  I have a friend who has asked me to check out some items for her & this info will save me some time.  I have always found Posh to be difficult to navigate.  It's definitely lacking in a lot of aspects for sellers & for buyers.


----------



## deltalady

michikade said:


> Oh, and, low balling is still rampant but I don't sell anything designer anyway.  I've sold a couple pairs of Converse and a Victoria's Secret sports bra I accidentally ordered in the wrong size and missed the window to return, NBD.  On one of the pairs of Converse that I had listed for $35, someone came in with $20 as an offer (which isn't as bad as $5 for an authentic Neverfull or something, but it was still close to half what I listed it for).  I was never going to wear them anyway but I countered back at $25 and she countered again at $24.  You just GOTTA get that good deal, girl!!  I was laughing about haggling over a dollar.
> 
> I accepted though, I needed them out of my closet anyway, they were taking up space.
> 
> I'm going to list some more of my NWOT shoes that I impulse bought, though.  May as well get a little money back.  Maybe I'll find another stellar deal on something high end and authentic.
> 
> I don't think I'm gutsy enough to list any of my designer stuff.  The only problem with my closet being mostly $30-$50 items is people think I don't know what I'm talking about when I call out fakes.


I recently listed a pair of Chanel single sole espadrilles for $300. Worn about a dozen times but uncomfortable as hell. I listed low for a quick sale thinking I'd have no issues moving them at that price. The low offers I received were a joke. 24 hours in, I requested a quote from Fashionphile and received more for a buyout than what I listed them for on PM. They sold on FP in a matter of minutes for $550. 

I swear some of those buyers want things basically for free.


----------



## michikade

deltalady said:


> I recently listed a pair of Chanel single sole espadrilles for $300. Worn about a dozen times but uncomfortable as hell. I listed low for a quick sale thinking I'd have no issues moving them at that price. The low offers I received were a joke. 24 hours in, I requested a quote from Fashionphile and received more for a buyout than what I listed them for on PM. They sold on FP in a matter of minutes for $550.
> 
> I swear some of those buyers want things basically for free.



Oh I know, almost everything I've posted for sale has gotten at least one offer for half my list price or less.  Sometimes I'll counter back with a reasonable price but most of the time I just decline low balls.

I still haven't sold anything designer but no, "Hun", I'm not selling my NWT shoes listed at $40 for $5.


----------



## bernz84

I reopened my poshmark account because I had a Coach bag I wanted to sell and knew I wouldn't be able to sell it on Tradesy or consignment successfully. Someone bought it and didn't give me any grief! woohoo!!!

Of course, the person before her also wanted my bag, but for $10. Like I'm going to sell you an all leather bag for $10. Ugh. After I declined it, she "countered" with $13, as if that was any better. 

I swear, I never deal with any insulting offers on Tradesy; usually people just outright buy my stuff. Why is Poshmark a magnet for people who think it's ok to offer an insanely low buy out price?!


----------



## BeenBurned

bernz84 said:


> I reopened my poshmark account because I had a Coach bag I wanted to sell and* knew I wouldn't be able to sell it on Tradesy or consignment successfully. *Someone bought it and didn't give me any grief! woohoo!!!


Just curious....why wouldn't you have been able to sell on Tradesy?


----------



## bernz84

BeenBurned said:


> Just curious....why wouldn't you have been able to sell on Tradesy?



It's harder for me to sell Coach on there. I've had better luck selling my LVs. Coach goes quickly on Poshmark, despite the annoying lowballers.

Similarly, I do not bother listing LV on poshmark because it is harder for me to sell on there. People basically want a stupidly cheap price on a high end bag. Whereas I usually get a good price on Tradesy, no questions or negotiations needed.


----------



## BeenBurned

^^^ Thanks. I wondered why.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Something that had never happened to me before... I ordered two high-end blushes (Illamasqua) from someone on Poshmark on Friday. Both blushes looked almost new and intact. When I received them yesterday, one was a powdery mess (it broke in two places), which most likely happened during transport. However, both blushes smelled strongly of perfume (like they had been sprayed directly on the powder itself) with a faint smell of cigarette too. When I received them, instead of "Accepting" them (as described), I let Poshmark know that one was broken and sent photos of it. I also informed them of the odor because, quite honestly, I have very sensitive skin and go out of my way to avoid fragranced products on my face (not to mention cigarette odor is unappealing as well). So they are 'reviewing' my case, and when I tried to inform the seller, I found that she blocked me!!! WTH! Why would she block me? I didn't do anything wrong. Has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## michikade

LolaCalifornia said:


> Something that had never happened to me before... I ordered two high-end blushes (Illamasqua) from someone on Poshmark on Friday. Both blushes looked almost new and intact. When I received them yesterday, one was a powdery mess (it broke in two places), which most likely happened during transport. However, both blushes smelled strongly of perfume (like they had been sprayed directly on the powder itself) with a faint smell of cigarette too. When I received them, instead of "Accepting" them (as described), I let Poshmark know that one was broken and sent photos of it. I also informed them of the odor because, quite honestly, I have very sensitive skin and go out of my way to avoid fragranced products on my face (not to mention cigarette odor is unappealing as well). So they are 'reviewing' my case, and when I tried to inform the seller, I found that she blocked me!!! WTH! Why would she block me? I didn't do anything wrong. Has anyone ever had this happen?



Some sellers get really fussy if you open a case about an order, so it could be that.  Other sellers may know that they sent you something crummy and will block you to attempt to keep you from going on blast on their listings.

I'm so sorry this happened but any reasonable seller would allow you to explain yourself (in your case, half of your issue is likely transport damage anyway which isn't necessarily the seller's fault).  The fact that this seller isn't letting you tell her what went wrong sounds like she knew something was up.


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> Something that had never happened to me before... I ordered two high-end blushes (Illamasqua) from someone on Poshmark on Friday. Both blushes looked almost new and intact. When I received them yesterday, one was a powdery mess (it broke in two places), which most likely happened during transport. However, both blushes smelled strongly of perfume (like they had been sprayed directly on the powder itself) with a faint smell of cigarette too. When I received them, instead of "Accepting" them (as described), I let Poshmark know that one was broken and sent photos of it. I also informed them of the odor because, quite honestly, I have very sensitive skin and go out of my way to avoid fragranced products on my face (not to mention cigarette odor is unappealing as well). So they are 'reviewing' my case, and when I tried to inform the seller, I found that she blocked me!!! WTH! Why would she block me? I didn't do anything wrong. Has anyone ever had this happen?


I strongly recommend against doing business with Poshmark and I (personally) have refused to authenticate any listing from that site. I will not patronize a site that makes no attempt to keep an honest site, ignores hundreds of reports and in fact, their "team of experts" deemed an obvious fake Coach as authentic, both online and then in person!! 

For those interested, this is the buyer's post on their decision after she sent the bag back to them. For other posts, search @houseof999  and @houseofcoach999  on the AT Coach thread. If it wasn't so sad and frustrating, it would be funny. But people spend good money on this site and trust that should there be a dispute, an appropriate decision would be made. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1154#post-30643628

But in this case, PM f'ed up and won't admit it.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned, I could not agree more!
That place is a hot mess full of fakes.

I've reported, emailed, posted on their FB and they do NOT care..
As long as they're getting their 20% they don't care what's being sold. 

I've been able to help stop a few unknowing gals from buying a fake- I've seen their comments on the fake listing & then left a note for them on one of their own listings.. It's the only way to let a person know they're negotiating for a fake.  Sad thing is, some are appreciative but many get nasty about it- and I don't dare post on the actual listing for the fake-
It's terrible there- just terrible..

If a buyer wants to purchase low end- it's ok but I wouldn't trust PoshMark for luxury goods. 
I'm off to read your link now...


----------



## LolaCalifornia

michikade said:


> Some sellers get really fussy if you open a case about an order, so it could be that.  Other sellers may know that they sent you something crummy and will block you to attempt to keep you from going on blast on their listings.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened but any reasonable seller would allow you to explain yourself (in your case, half of your issue is likely transport damage anyway which isn't necessarily the seller's fault).  The fact that this seller isn't letting you tell her what went wrong sounds like she knew something was up.





BeenBurned said:


> I strongly recommend against doing business with Poshmark and I (personally) have refused to authenticate any listing from that site. I will not patronize a site that makes no attempt to keep an honest site, ignores hundreds of reports and in fact, their "team of experts" deemed an obvious fake Coach as authentic, both online and then in person!!
> 
> For those interested, this is the buyer's post on their decision after she sent the bag back to them. For other posts, search @houseof999  and @houseofcoach999  on the AT Coach thread. If it wasn't so sad and frustrating, it would be funny. But people spend good money on this site and trust that should there be a dispute, an appropriate decision would be made.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1154#post-30643628
> 
> But in this case, PM f'ed up and won't admit it.



Wow. Well it really surprised me! I just wanted to communicate with her about the situation, not blast her. We'll see how they handle my case. Even if damage during shipping isn't completely the seller's fault (although she could have packed them better), it certainly isn't mine.

By the way, I agree with you BeenBurned; I stopped buying (& selling) handbags on Poshmark. The fakes drive me nuts and I always report them (not that it ever helps). But I recently saw a Coach Molly in Ultraviolet that has really tempted me... (I've always wanted that bag in that color!)


----------



## michikade

BeenBurned said:


> I strongly recommend against doing business with Poshmark and I (personally) have refused to authenticate any listing from that site. I will not patronize a site that makes no attempt to keep an honest site, ignores hundreds of reports and in fact, their "team of experts" deemed an obvious fake Coach as authentic, both online and then in person!!
> 
> For those interested, this is the buyer's post on their decision after she sent the bag back to them. For other posts, search @houseof999  and @houseofcoach999  on the AT Coach thread. If it wasn't so sad and frustrating, it would be funny. But people spend good money on this site and trust that should there be a dispute, an appropriate decision would be made.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1154#post-30643628
> 
> But in this case, PM f'ed up and won't admit it.



Wow.  Just, wow.

Of course I would definitely have something looked at before buying if it's designer, but that's just sad.

HOWEVER, I will say this about Posh, they say their authentication is guaranteed (if it goes through Concierge) so if you go somewhere and can prove another authenticator / service says it's fake they'll give your money back if it's done within 6 months.

I haven't had occasion to test that guarantee, though.  I've gotten a few things that I know are real and I report fakes all the time or say something to people and I just get chewed out so now all I'm doing is cashing out my credits from my sales.

After this has come to light, I may just go ahead and stop using them for selling anything.  If they're going to say obvious fakes are real I feel far too terrible for people who save up a lot of money to get a dream handbag (or shoes or whatever) and find a good deal there if their authenticators are awful.  They don't deserve the money they get from my sales (even if I don't sell stuff worth more than $50).


----------



## nicole0612

I can attest to this. I always figured that I would be protected if buying an item over $500 from Poshmark, since it would be authenticated. I purchased a Hermes bag and their concierge service approved and authenticated it. When it arrived the strap and the dustbag (which were listed as part of the sale) were such obvious fakes that I got outside authentication immediately and they were deemed fake. Poshmark sided with me (and the seller was also extremely nice and told me when I pointed out the authenticity problem that she bought the strap and the dustbag at consignment stores separate from the bag but had thought they were authentic). It worked out fine for me because both the seller and Poshmark approved the return. However, it is a big warning about their authentication service, because these were clearly fake and they passed through.


----------



## BeenBurned

I wouldn't feel so comfortable trusting their concierge team of authenticators.

The thing is that after the buyer purchased the Coach bag, recognized it as fake, had it confirmed by all the authenticators on AT Coach, she argued with them that it was fake.  PM "confirmed" authenticity throught pictures and decided the dispute against the buyer. 

To the buyer's credit, she insisted that the bag was fake, gave multiple reasons that proved it as such and to "shut her up," they requested that she send it to them for their experts to look at. I assume those "experts" were also part of their concierge authenticators team. (Or do they have lesser experts to do less expensive brands?) 

If they can make this type of mistake with a relatively inexpensive Coach bag with fairly obvious fake indicators, I'd be very concerned on how they'd be able to judge AAA mirror fakes.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't feel so comfortable trusting their concierge team of authenticators.
> 
> The thing is that after the buyer purchased the Coach bag, recognized it as fake, had it confirmed by all the authenticators on AT Coach, she argued with them that it was fake.  PM "confirmed" authenticity throught pictures and decided the dispute against the buyer.
> 
> To the buyer's credit, she insisted that the bag was fake, gave multiple reasons that proved it as such and to "shut her up," they requested that she send it to them for their experts to look at. I assume those "experts" were also part of their concierge authenticators team. (Or do they have lesser experts to do less expensive brands?)
> 
> If they can make this type of mistake with a relatively inexpensive Coach bag with fairly obvious fake indicators, I'd be very concerned on how they'd be able to judge AAA mirror fakes.



Exactly. I would not trust their authenticators after my experience. I certainly would not trust them with superfakes. TPF authenticators are much more knowledgable.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

LolaCalifornia said:


> Something that had never happened to me before... I ordered two high-end blushes (Illamasqua) from someone on Poshmark on Friday. Both blushes looked almost new and intact. When I received them yesterday, one was a powdery mess (it broke in two places), which most likely happened during transport. However, both blushes smelled strongly of perfume (like they had been sprayed directly on the powder itself) with a faint smell of cigarette too. When I received them, instead of "Accepting" them (as described), I let Poshmark know that one was broken and sent photos of it. I also informed them of the odor because, quite honestly, I have very sensitive skin and go out of my way to avoid fragranced products on my face (not to mention cigarette odor is unappealing as well). So they are 'reviewing' my case, and when I tried to inform the seller, I found that she blocked me!!! WTH! Why would she block me? I didn't do anything wrong. Has anyone ever had this happen?


So Poshmark contacted me today and offered me $30 in Posh-Credit, and said I could keep the blushes. I paid $36 for both blushes; however, only one was technically damaged (except that the cigarette smell is more prominent now, and the perfume is horrible because it was obviously sprayed to hide the cigarette smell). I honestly don't mind the Posh-Credit, but I really don't want to keep the blushes. I don't know what to do... I think it may be simpler to agree, and give them away (maybe a smoker wouldn't care about the smell?).


----------



## FlipDiver

Just saw this interesting public conversation that seems representative of many Posh users.. someone inquired about a necklace style and the seller very rudely called her a smartass..


----------



## PikaboICU

FlipDiver said:


> Just saw this interesting public conversation that seems representative of many Posh users.. someone inquired about a necklace style and the seller very rudely called her a smartass..




WOW! 

Some great sellers there at Posh. Such excellent customer service skills!
YIKES! 
That place seems to be full of immature little snots. 
HUN


----------



## BomberGal

Personally, I would not risk buying anything designer of particular value or known to be heavily counterfit from Posh. I don't trust their authentication or guarantee any more than I trust their feedback system, which is pretty useless. There is also a lot of counterfit cosmetics on Posh as well.

And the low balling is to a point that I don't even bother counter-offering on most, which is a big deal for me since I consider at least some sort of response to be polite. But at this point, they happen so frequently I just hit decline and move on to anything below 30% off my asking, although most offers are 75% - 95% off my asking. (When I make an offer on someone else's item, its never more than 20% personally, though I usually just pay asking.) And I've stopped responding to "Whats your lowest" as well and actually delete the question at this point. Its not worth the hassle.

On top of that, I am getting tired of people trying to justify low-ball offers once refused with statements like "You have to keep in mind I'm also expected to pay shipping!"  Well of course you're expected to pay shipping. That is a cost of buying online. Just like I'm expected to give Posh 20% of your offer were I to accept it.  Or the complaints that a highly collectible item is listed for more than original retail, but well within (or under) the current market value. This especially irks me when it comes from a reseller who KNOWS how the collectible market works and values all their items in accordance. So no, I'm not going to sell an item I've listed for $100 (which is almost $200 less than other sellers have it for), but that originally retailed for $40, for $5... Just so you can turn around and list if for $175.

Now, as a result, I also price some of the items quite a bit higher than I'm willing to accept on Posh, The ones that bring the most low-ballers. That way, even though I'm getting 5 offers of 90% off every other day, they're generally 20-45% more than they would have been otherwise.

I am fine with polite, civil haggling. I will even humor a low ball offer IF it is delivered politely and on a realistic item. (No, I won't sell a $400 purse for $5, but I might consider selling you that  $65 top for $10 if you present the request politely without trying to tear down the item, price, no sob story or just throwing out a blind offer. )

But, you can sometimes find great deals there. I did manage to get a lovely, like new pair of Bialas that fit for a very fair price. And there are good buyers on there too. So I only list simple things on there. Never anything that I'd price more than $200 and never anything high risk. And I buy within the same standards: Nothing high risk, nothing over $150.


----------



## michikade

LolaCalifornia said:


> So Poshmark contacted me today and offered me $30 in Posh-Credit, and said I could keep the blushes. I paid $36 for both blushes; however, only one was technically damaged (except that the cigarette smell is more prominent now, and the perfume is horrible because it was obviously sprayed to hide the cigarette smell). I honestly don't mind the Posh-Credit, but I really don't want to keep the blushes. I don't know what to do... I think it may be simpler to agree, and give them away (maybe a smoker wouldn't care about the smell?).



A lot of people have rejected the offer and Posh will give you your refund and a return label at that point.  They do the counter offer in credit an awful lot, they would rather give credit that may make you spend more money on top of the credit than give you your money back and possibly lose sales commissions out of your future business.


----------



## michikade

FlipDiver said:


> Just saw this interesting public conversation that seems representative of many Posh users.. someone inquired about a necklace style and the seller very rudely called her a smartass..
> 
> View attachment 3472893
> 
> View attachment 3472892



Classy.

I have noticed a lot of people are incredibly, unabashedly rude.  I try to be as kind as possible but I call out fakes and get called all sorts of stuff for it so I know how that poor buyer feels.


----------



## houseofcoach999

Thank you @BeenBurned for sharing my experience here. I've been meaning to share here for a while but was still waiting for the final decision by PM before coming here. So as you all know by now they finally decided to cancel my order and refund me as a "one time courtesy" but not for the reason that it's fake. This just means they will continue to let sellers sell fake coach bags and continue to claim the bag is still authentic. If you dispute, you will LOSE. I kept hammering on with emails after emails but they were still refusing to refund. They finally decided to "authenticate" the bag in person instead of photos which I knew wouldn't make a difference. But I sent them the bag anyway. I emailed and suggested that they get a 3rd party to authenticate and they totally blew me off. They told me it would be their "team" of authenticators who would be doing the authentication. They still insist the bag is authenic. Pfft. Have you ever looked up PM? They have less than 50 employees. Now figure out how many brands there are and what are the chance they have an expert team of "authenticators" you think they employ per brand? My guess their "team" consists of only one or two people. And they don't know jack. So far I've dealt with "Marium", then "Margareth" who claims to be the manager of the returns department. Final email was from "Elana". If these are the people replying to you about authenticity, you are not going to win. I won't be least bit surprised to find all three are the same person. Bottom line, "Posh Protect" is nothing but a bunch of BS to make you feel you are protected. I hope you all learn from my mistake and make a sound decision to get your bags authenticated (preferrably not by them) before purchasing anything from them. PM expects me to continue doing business with them but since as they already told me it was a "one time courtesy" basically means they will no longer refund me even if this happens again. Since they won't protect me as a buyer anymore, I refuse to buy anything through them from now on.


----------



## nicole0612

PikaboICU said:


> WOW!
> 
> Some great sellers there at Posh. Such excellent customer service skills!
> YIKES!
> That place seems to be full of immature little snots.
> HUN



You made me laugh 
If the seller's username is her birth year as it usually is, then there is no excuse for that immaturity. She is an adult woman!


----------



## nicole0612

houseofcoach999 said:


> Thank you @BeenBurned for sharing my experience here. I've been meaning to share here for a while but was still waiting for the final decision by PM before coming here. So as you all know by now they finally decided to cancel my order and refund me as a "one time courtesy" but not for the reason that it's fake. This just means they will continue to let sellers sell fake coach bags and continue to claim the bag is still authentic. If you dispute, you will LOSE. I kept hammering on with emails after emails but they were still refusing to refund. They finally decided to "authenticate" the bag in person instead of photos which I knew wouldn't make a difference. But I sent them the bag anyway. I emailed and suggested that they get a 3rd party to authenticate and they totally blew me off. They told me it would be their "team" of authenticators who would be doing the authentication. They still insist the bag is authenic. Pfft. Have you ever looked up PM? They have less than 50 employees. Now figure out how many brands there are and what are the chance they have an expert team of "authenticators" you think they employ per brand? My guess their "team" consists of only one or two people. And they don't know jack. So far I've dealt with "Marium", then "Margareth" who claims to be the manager of the returns department. Final email was from "Elana". If these are the people replying to you about authenticity, you are not going to win. I won't be least bit surprised to find all three are the same person. Bottom line, "Posh Protect" is nothing but a bunch of BS to make you feel you are protected. I hope you all learn from my mistake and make a sound decision to get your bags authenticated (preferrably not by them) before purchasing anything from them. PM expects me to continue doing business with them but since as they already told me it was a "one time courtesy" basically means they will no longer refund me even if this happens again. Since they won't protect me as a buyer anymore, I refuse to buy anything through them from now on.



What a nightmare. I totally agree that if you buy from them you need independent authentication and buy with PayPal so you can get a refund through them if Poshmark is difficult. Factor in authentication fees if you buy something as well because PayPal will require documentation for a dispute.


----------



## houseofcoach999

nicole0612 said:


> What a nightmare. I totally agree that if you buy from them you need independent authentication and buy with PayPal so you can get a refund through them if Poshmark is difficult. Factor in authentication fees if you buy something as well because PayPal will require documentation for a dispute.



Check out this page ..295 complaints! Claimed loss at $130K!!
https://poshmark.pissedconsumer.com/


----------



## cfiesta

houseofcoach999 said:


> Check out this page ..295 complaints! Claimed loss at $130K!!
> https://poshmark.pissedconsumer.com/


Go to any page on "Pissed Consumer" and you'll see a lot of angry reviews, because that's kind of their bread and butter! 

I love Poshmark, haven't had any real issues. I'm a buyer and a seller. As a buyer, my recommendation is check out your seller thoroughly before purchasing. I expect that as a seller, it's only natural.


----------



## cfiesta

houseofcoach999 said:


> Check out this page ..295 complaints! Claimed loss at $130K!!
> https://poshmark.pissedconsumer.com/


And people have had terrible experiences with Ebay as well, I think Ebay runs more smoothly because their team is huge and they've been doing it forever and a half.


----------



## twin-fun

What I don't understand is why Poshmark lets sellers unabashedly post counterfeit merchandise even though their own user agreement prohibits that practice. There are hundreds of post clearly stating something is fake or not real or not authentic. If Ebay's algorithms filters out attempts to post such offers surely Poshmark can do the same?


----------



## BeenBurned

twin-fun said:


> What I don't understand is why Poshmark lets sellers unabashedly post counterfeit merchandise even though their own user agreement prohibits that practice. There are hundreds of post clearly stating something is fake or not real or not authentic. If Ebay's algorithms filters out attempts to post such offers surely Poshmark can do the same?


Of course they *can* if they really wanted to. But removing those listings and sellers would remove $$$ from Poshmark's bottom line. To turn a blind eye allows the listings to run and as such, allows Poshmark to collect fees on the sales of those fakes. So although they CAN, they don't!


----------



## houseofcoach999

Yup. exactly what @BeenBurned said, it's all about money. I gave them all the links to here and they still apparently don't care about the bad publicity.


----------



## PikaboICU

houseofcoach999 said:


> Yup. exactly what @BeenBurned said, it's all about money. I gave them all the links to here and they still apparently don't care about the bad publicity.





BeenBurned said:


> Of course they *can* if they really wanted to. But removing those listings and sellers would remove $$$ from Poshmark's bottom line. To turn a blind eye allows the listings to run and as such, allows Poshmark to collect fees on the sales of those fakes. So although they CAN, they don't!



Poshmark makes me insane!!! 

Their report button is a complete joke- beyond useless.
I sent a detailed email of an OBVIOUS fake Balenciaga that is listed at $1400.00  Some poor unsuspecting buyer is going to end up with that crud!
It's awful-
And whomever they have "authenticating" both checking listings & _in house _has NO CLUE what they are doing! 
I don't dare post on the offending listing as the venom those people spew, when they're busted is beyond poisonous! It's so darn frustrating.


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> I don't dare post on the offending listing as the venom those people spew, when they're busted is beyond poisonous! It's so darn frustrating.


^^^ This! LOL, I've been blocked by more sellers than I can probably buy from but I don't care because I never plan to do business on that site. They're worse than iOffer because at least iOffer doesn't pretend to be honest!


----------



## ironic568

At least sellers on Poshmark are not able do delete comments like they can on Mercari. Imagine the absolute horror!!!
I don't care if they block me after I had my say about their counterfeit stuff. So remember point out all the things you want to before clicking that "comment" button.
So yeah, after I've given you my piece of mind, you can go ahead and block me, eh....hun.
It's now all out there for your potential buyers to read


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ This! LOL, I've been blocked by more sellers than I can probably buy from but I don't care because I never plan to do business on that site. They're worse than iOffer because at least iOffer doesn't pretend to be honest!




Ain't that the truth..
You GO GIRL!!  Wear that "blocked" badge proudly. 
I've never shopped from IOffer but I have checked them out and you're right- at least those sellers don't try to defraud anyone.
The buyers there know exactly what they're getting. Crap.  Not that I agree with it but listing a fake as genuine & ripping people off is the more evil of the two.

I just can't stand the smug: "Our _knowledgeable_ authenticators (cough cough) check each report and will check any item over $500. in house,, blah blah and BLAH"
It's all BALONEY! I have never seen them take a fake down yet- I gave point by point details of the markers..
AAAAaaaaaaaaa It makes me wanna rip my hair out.. 

The best I've been able to do is when I see some poor sap discussing price etc.. I go to their closet & warn them on one of their listings but that's far from optimum.
They don't even have a message system for Pete Sake.
I guess Posh is going to have to get sued before they take action & improve their reporting/take down system. **SIGH**

ETA: 


ironic568 said:


> At least sellers on Poshmark are not able do delete comments like they can on Mercari. Imagine the absolute horror!!!
> I don't care if they block me after I had my say about their counterfeit stuff. So remember point out all the things you want to before clicking that "comment" button.
> So yeah, after I've given you my piece of mind, you can go ahead and block me, eh....hun.
> It's now all out there for your potential buyers to read



Except I've seen them delete the ENTIRE listing and repost it..
Maybe not all of them think to do it but I've seen many that do..
They find a way.. Those scammers.. Grrrr


----------



## ironic568

PikaboICU said:


> Ain't that the truth..
> You GO GIRL!!  Wear that "blocked" badge proudly.
> I've never shopped from IOffer but I have checked them out and you're right- at least those sellers don't try to defraud anyone.
> The buyers there know exactly what they're getting. Crap.  Not that I agree with it but listing a fake as genuine & ripping people off is the more evil of the two.
> 
> I just can't stand the smug: "Our _knowledgeable_ authenticators (cough cough) check each report and will check any item over $500. in house,, blah blah and BLAH"
> It's all BALONEY! I have never seen them take a fake down yet- I gave point by point details of the markers..
> AAAAaaaaaaaaa It makes me wanna rip my hair out..
> 
> The best I've been able to do is when I see some poor sap discussing price etc.. I go to their closet & warn them on one of their listings but that's far from optimum.
> They don't even have a message system for Pete Sake.
> I guess Posh is going to have to get sued before they take action & improve their reporting/take down system. **SIGH**
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> Except I've seen them delete the ENTIRE listing and repost it..
> Maybe not all of them think to do it but I've seen many that do..
> They find a way.. Those scammers.. Grrrr



Yes, I had one who did. So what did I do? I made a new username (I have about a gazillion email addresses, lol), and kept posting on her listing. She made a new listing, I made a new username. Lol, I kept going at it until she begged me to leave her alone. LMAO, there's nothing I'd love to do more and I will once she takes her Ioffer crap off the site. Her closet was full of fake Chanels and the thing that made me so persistent was the fact that there were so many unaware buyers interested in buying her stuff through Paypal. Her bags and jewelry were not those "in your face" fakes, and a buyer unfamiliar with Chanel will only see the attractive pricing through Paypal.


----------



## PikaboICU

ironic568 said:


> Yes, I had one who did. So what did I do? I made a new username (I have about a gazillion email addresses, lol), and kept posting on her listing. She made a new listing, I made a new username. Lol, I kept going at it until she begged me to leave her alone. LMAO, there's nothing I'd love to do more and I will once she takes her Ioffer crap off the site. Her closet was full of fake Chanels and the thing that made me so persistent was the fact that there were so many unaware buyers interested in buying her stuff through Paypal. Her bags and jewelry were not those "in your face" fakes, and a buyer unfamiliar with Chanel will only see the attractive pricing through Paypal.



Good for you!  
Give 'em heck!!!
If "we" don't do what we can to try & stop these people, nobody will. Certainly not PoshMark! They might lose a buck or two.. **EYE ROLL**
Honestly, I think the sales they would make to decent buyers, if they were a more trustworthy venue, would be far more than the few measlies they collect from that fake garbage. 

Keep up the good work!!   It may be a thankless endeavor but it does help a lot of people from behind the scenes.


----------



## ironic568

PikaboICU said:


> Good for you!
> Give 'em heck!!!
> If "we" don't do what we can to try & stop these people, nobody will. Certainly not PoshMark! They might lose a buck or two.. **EYE ROLL**
> Honestly, I think the sales they would make to decent buyers, if they were a more trustworthy venue, would be far more than the few measlies they collect from that fake garbage.
> 
> Keep up the good work!!   It may be a thankless endeavor but it does help a lot of people from behind the scenes.



I have also tried to warn the potential buyers directly by tagging them, but man(!) it can so much work sometimes seeing all the interest a "seemingly good deal" creates.  It's so much easier to warn them all in one listing.


----------



## michikade

You know what does end up getting taken down faster than fake reports?  Reporting transactions off of Poshmark.  That hurts their bottom line so they're more likely to pull it.  So for those trying to help people from being ripped off on Paypal, at least that button is a little better (not much better, mind you - it still takes multiple reports from people, but I think the amount of reports it takes is set lower).


----------



## WishingonaCoach

This is a very long thread and I didn't read everything, so my apologies if this was already mentioned and it is redundant, but just in case...

BEWARE those of you trying to do the right thing on Poshmark, commenting on the fake listings warning others or just educating them, because it can get you BANNED, and the smug sellers still sell the fakes and PM get their cut. 
I got warned that my account could be suspended if I continue breaking the guidelines with my comments. I only have commented very politely about a couple of fakes there, most of the time I get thanks from the seller and they take it down, (PM never takes anything down as you all know). Some other sellers get all defensive and nasty, but I do not make any further comments, but I guess the last one I "dared" to educate, reported me as harassing her, and now I am told as bottom line, report fakes but do not comment... so there you go.


----------



## BeenBurned

WishingonaCoach said:


> This is a very long thread and I didn't read everything, so my apologies if this was already mentioned and it is redundant, but just in case...
> 
> BEWARE those of you trying to do the right thing on Poshmark, commenting on the fake listings warning others or just educating them, because it can get you BANNED, and the smug sellers still sell the fakes and PM get their cut.
> I got warned that my account could be suspended if I continue breaking the guidelines with my comments. I only have commented very politely about a couple of fakes there, most of the time I get thanks from the seller and they take it down, (PM never takes anything down as you all know). Some other sellers get all defensive and nasty, but I do not make any further comments, but I guess the last one I "dared" to educate, reported me as harassing her, and now I am told as bottom line, report fakes but do not comment... so there you go.


Yup, it happens on ebay too.


----------



## twin-fun

ironic568 said:


> At least sellers on Poshmark are not able do delete comments like they can on Mercari. Imagine the absolute horror!!!
> I don't care if they block me after I had my say about their counterfeit stuff. So remember point out all the things you want to before clicking that "comment" button.
> So yeah, after I've given you my piece of mind, you can go ahead and block me, eh....hun.
> It's now all out there for your potential buyers to read



While they may not remove your comment all a seller has to do is remove their listing including your comment and repost. Voilà! Same old fake item but now you can't comment on it again.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

I'm on poshmark!!! loving the reps and it's so interactive .  I've sold up to $500 on items that I no longer use or fit anymore  , and even bought vintage or discounted items too!!


----------



## FlipDiver

I've used posh for less than a month and have already encountered more douche canoes than over a decade I've been on eBay. I've also already had three transactions canceled on me bc the item is "no longer available" (then remove the listing!) or the seller is completely unresponsive and didn't ship. I am hating this.


----------



## PikaboICU

FlipDiver said:


> *I've used posh for less than a month and have already encountered more douche canoes than over a decade I've been on eBay.* I've also already had three transactions canceled on me bc the item is "no longer available" (then remove the listing!) or the seller is completely unresponsive and didn't ship. I am hating this.




ROFLMAO


----------



## mharri20

WishingonaCoach said:


> This is a very long thread and I didn't read everything, so my apologies if this was already mentioned and it is redundant, but just in case...
> 
> BEWARE those of you trying to do the right thing on Poshmark, commenting on the fake listings warning others or just educating them, because it can get you BANNED, and the smug sellers still sell the fakes and PM get their cut.
> I got warned that my account could be suspended if I continue breaking the guidelines with my comments. I only have commented very politely about a couple of fakes there, most of the time I get thanks from the seller and they take it down, (PM never takes anything down as you all know). Some other sellers get all defensive and nasty, but I do not make any further comments, but I guess the last one I "dared" to educate, reported me as harassing her, and now I am told as bottom line, report fakes but do not comment... so there you go.



I got this too because someone knew they were selling fakes, got upset, and reported me. However, I still comment (very nicely I might add). I actually got on the phone with people from Posh because I was extremely angry with how they handle everything, and I told them I wouldn't stop commenting until they started to remove fakes. The phone call was a JOKE. They said they aren't going to hire anyone to look at removing fake listings because their automated services do that for them. Obviously, it doesn't work well AT ALL, and when I pointed that out, they told me I simply didn't understand how it works. 

I then asked them to explain to me so I could understand, and of course, they couldn't. I'm an engineer who works with I&C systems, so I understand more than they do, and when I told them that, they just blew me off. I even tried telling them they could hire me to help take down listings and they said no because it's not "worth it" lol. AKA, they make profit, so they won't do anything.

Posh headquarters is a joke. They have a snapchat (I followed because a friend was taking it over once), and honestly they should take it down. It shows that all they do all day is drink at work, have socials, and take cover/IG photos. 

When I see someone really scamming people or having lots of fakes that are being sold as real, I email them and cc a couple of the people that work there. They always get taken down fairly quickly, BUT, the account is back up in running in 2 weeks. I then have to email a 2nd time to get them to kick them off for good. It's a pain, but it works, and I'm proud to say I've gotten quite a few people kicked off recently who were selling loads of fakes.


----------



## ironic568

twin-fun said:


> While they may not remove your comment all a seller has to do is remove their listing including your comment and repost. Voilà! Same old fake item but now you can't comment on it again.



I know, but I have a remedy for that. I have about 9 Posh accounts, lol. All created to combat the scammers 
Though it sucks that they can just delete the listing like that, it's still better than them being able to delete comments. At least deleting and then creating a new listing requires a bit more work, and if they keep deleting their listings, hopefully potential buyers who have commented on the listing or liked it, will start to smell something fishy


----------



## WishingonaCoach

mharri20 said:


> I got this too because someone knew they were selling fakes, got upset, and reported me. However, I still comment (very nicely I might add). I actually got on the phone with people from Posh because I was extremely angry with how they handle everything, and I told them I wouldn't stop commenting until they started to remove fakes. The phone call was a JOKE. They said they aren't going to hire anyone to look at removing fake listings because their automated services do that for them. Obviously, it doesn't work well AT ALL, and when I pointed that out, they told me I simply didn't understand how it works.
> 
> I then asked them to explain to me so I could understand, and of course, they couldn't. I'm an engineer who works with I&C systems, so I understand more than they do, and when I told them that, they just blew me off. I even tried telling them they could hire me to help take down listings and they said no because it's not "worth it" lol. AKA, they make profit, so they won't do anything.
> 
> Posh headquarters is a joke. They have a snapchat (I followed because a friend was taking it over once), and honestly they should take it down. It shows that all they do all day is drink at work, have socials, and take cover/IG photos.
> 
> When I see someone really scamming people or having lots of fakes that are being sold as real, I email them and cc a couple of the people that work there. They always get taken down fairly quickly, BUT, the account is back up in running in 2 weeks. I then have to email a 2nd time to get them to kick them off for good. It's a pain, but it works, and I'm proud to say I've gotten quite a few people kicked off recently who were selling loads of fakes.



I admire you. All the trouble you went through just because PM is another "to hell with the rules as long as we make a profit", and those trying to do the right thing are the ones they punish. I will post on every site I can find about their business practices and make people think twice before going there, unless they know what they are buying not to get scammed. I am not going to keep arguing with morons, (meaning PM wannabe CS reps).


----------



## tiffCAKE

michikade said:


> You know what does end up getting taken down faster than fake reports?  Reporting transactions off of Poshmark.  That hurts their bottom line so they're more likely to pull it.  So for those trying to help people from being ripped off on Paypal, at least that button is a little better (not much better, mind you - it still takes multiple reports from people, but I think the amount of reports it takes is set lower).



Actually, I never see them respond to these either! There's plenty of sellers where listing after listing sold off poshmark. Even some that put it right there in the title instead of hidden in description.... AND some of these are even in the showrooms!!! That's because the showrooms only require you to classify the listing as that brand and meet their price point threshold--for instance, no matter what you're selling, if you list the brand as louboutin and set the price $500 or more, it automatically gets scooped up into the louboutin showroom.  

So yeah... tons of listings where they pay outside poshmark but use poshmark to supply the cheap 2-day shipping label. Posh does pretty much nothing. Ever. Just charges a premium in seller fees in exchange for the "service" of their stupid parties and stupid showrooms. You still have to weed through all the fakes, the listings that are tagged "for exposure" or the bait listings for folks advertising their closets without any of that item/brand, plus my favorite: used household products, power tools/construction equipment, diet drugs (new and used), sex toys, and horse tack... I'm very very very over posh now that everyone is becoming their own boutique selling their same Chinese crap as each other too. Hate all the kids clothes.... Posh had the opportunity to grow into a niche and get things right they've done wrong in the past or other apps have done wrong--but instead of growing into THE marketplace for self-consigned fashion, they turned themselves into a national yard/tag/garage sale.

Still looking for that perfect app that puts me in touch with that one person out there person selling their Ruthie Davis spikettes in 37.5 where both of us feel good making the transaction and like we couldn't have found each other without the app! Lolololol


----------



## FlipDiver

Posh shady seller logic: List item as X brand in title, but in description say it's "unbranded, meaning not listed brand." Then don't list that brand! Ugh!!


----------



## houseofcoach999

FlipDiver said:


> Posh shady seller logic: List item as X brand in title, but in description say it's "unbranded, meaning not listed brand." Then don't list that brand! Ugh!!


People do this on Mercari too. In description says "not coach, listed as coach for exposure". So annoying.


----------



## BomberGal

FlipDiver said:


> Posh shady seller logic: List item as X brand in title, but in description say it's "unbranded, meaning not listed brand." Then don't list that brand! Ugh!!


This irks me as well, when done in this manner.

Its one thing to, in the listing, say "If you like X brand, this is right up your alley" or "Matches the X brand aesthetic / image" 
But I find it very misleading to advertise as X brand, and then hide in the listing "Not actually X brand, just listed it as such for advertising." And its in a TON of listings. 

Or listing something as X brand, that isn't X brand. Not giving a disclaimer at all, and ignoring any questions in the comments asking for verification of the brand.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BomberGal said:


> This irks me as well, when done in this manner.
> 
> Its one thing to, in the listing, say "If you like X brand, this is right up your alley" or "Matches the X brand aesthetic / image"
> But I find it very misleading to advertise as X brand, and then hide in the listing "Not actually X brand, just listed it as such for advertising." And its in a TON of listings.
> 
> Or listing something as X brand, that isn't X brand. Not giving a disclaimer at all, and ignoring any questions in the comments asking for verification of the brand.


+1


----------



## PikaboICU

*ANNOUNCEMENT About MERCARI

After an exciting first two years, Mercari is ready to end our beta phase! 
Ending beta means we will begin charging a 10% selling fee.
Introducing this fee allows us to improve your experience by adding features like 24/7 customer service that make transactions simpler and safer. 
We truly appreciate that you love using Mercari, and we're committed to providing the best marketplace for our buyers and sellers. 
The Mercari beta will end on Tuesday, October 18, 2016 at 23:59 pm PT. After that time, Mercari will charge a 10% selling fee when your sale is successfully completed.
*
I'm happy to read this! It was nice to have a venue that didn't charge a fee, however, I got very tired of "buyers" and sellers suggesting to move an item to Mercari to sell/buy for less.
This will stop all of that- It's VERY common on PoshMark- that's why I posted it here.

I think Mercari is charging a little too much- it should start about 5% as they have only a fraction of PM users and a_ fraction of a fraction_ of eBay users.
For them to charge as much as eBay is reaching but it's their sandbox.


----------



## PikaboICU

BomberGal said:


> This irks me as well, when done in this manner.
> 
> Its one thing to, in the listing, say "If you like X brand, this is right up your alley" or "Matches the X brand aesthetic / image"
> But I find it very misleading to advertise as X brand, and then hide in the listing "Not actually X brand, just listed it as such for advertising." And its in a TON of listings.
> 
> Or listing something as X brand, that isn't X brand. Not giving a disclaimer at all, and ignoring any questions in the comments asking for verification of the brand.





LolaCalifornia said:


> +1



You mean like this listing??     *"Balenciaga Boots style CEINTURE ANKLE BOOTS"   *

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112158052688?ul_noapp=true


----------



## amrx87

BomberGal said:


> This irks me as well, when done in this manner.
> 
> Its one thing to, in the listing, say "If you like X brand, this is right up your alley" or "Matches the X brand aesthetic / image"
> But I find it very misleading to advertise as X brand, and then hide in the listing "Not actually X brand, just listed it as such for advertising." And its in a TON of listings.
> 
> Or listing something as X brand, that isn't X brand. Not giving a disclaimer at all, and ignoring any questions in the comments asking for verification of the brand.



i logged on JUST  to post this complaint!! so annnoying. i like to search for anthropologie stuff and i feel like a third of the listings are heinous cheap costume jewelry!


----------



## jelsmiles

Adaniels729 said:


> I bought a Chloe bag that passed poshmark authentication but authenticate4u said its a fake.


I'm baffled by the authentication process at Poshmark.  I'm a very honest seller and had great ratings (that is until they suspended my account).  Anyway, I was selling a Chloe Marcie Bag and I rec'd an email this morning telling me "it was not authentic".  How can a purse I purchased from Saks for almost $2,000 be fake?  I had the authentication card in the purse and everything.  I'm sure there are fake authentication cards out there, however, that wasn't one of them.  They told me I would need to send $20 thru paypal in order to get the purse back and if I didn't send it, they would keep it.  WTH?!?  You better believe I sent the $20 and now I have this terrible gutt feeling i'll never see this bag.  What do I do?  I'm just sick!  You can't even call the freakin people and they don't respond to emails.


----------



## lauren85

I have had a similar experience jelsmiles. I sold a Hermes bag which was absolutely authentic- had the box and everything and they picked it apart and then returned it to me saying it had a "scratch" I didn't disclose to the buyer  and that they didn't want it anymore. Needless to say when they sent me my bag bag- it was smushed up and the box was ruined because they didn't package it up as well as I originally had when I sent it. I am still sick about it and it was months ago. Lesson for me was don't sell anything over poshmark that is worth anything. You will eventually get your bag back but I bet it won't be in the perfect condition you sent it to them in.


----------



## BeenBurned

jelsmiles said:


> I'm baffled by the authentication process at Poshmark.


I don't know who they use for authenticating or even if they have any expert authenticators at Poshmark because the fakes there as well as a recent incident involving a (very obvious) fake Coach bag tell me that they are NOT skilled! 

The fake Coach bag was authenticated here (member @houseof999  - @houseofcoach999  was the buyer), item was "confirmed" authentic by PM both online and in person and only because she fought it did she get a courtesy refund. 

*Beware of poshmark! Fakes are deemed authentic, authentic items are alleged as fake and both buyers and sellers get screwed.. *


----------



## LolaCalifornia

jelsmiles said:


> I'm baffled by the authentication process at Poshmark.  I'm a very honest seller and had great ratings (that is until they suspended my account).  Anyway, I was selling a Chloe Marcie Bag and I rec'd an email this morning telling me "it was not authentic".  How can a purse I purchased from Saks for almost $2,000 be fake?  I had the authentication card in the purse and everything.  I'm sure there are fake authentication cards out there, however, that wasn't one of them.  They told me I would need to send $20 thru paypal in order to get the purse back and if I didn't send it, they would keep it.  WTH?!?  You better believe I sent the $20 and now I have this terrible gutt feeling i'll never see this bag.  What do I do?  I'm just sick!  You can't even call the freakin people and they don't respond to emails.



Good luck! I really hope you get your bag back in the same condition it was before this happened. Keep us posted please...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jelsmiles said:


> I'm baffled by the authentication process at Poshmark.  I'm a very honest seller and had great ratings (that is until they suspended my account).  Anyway, I was selling a Chloe Marcie Bag and I rec'd an email this morning telling me "it was not authentic".  How can a purse I purchased from Saks for almost $2,000 be fake?  I had the authentication card in the purse and everything.  I'm sure there are fake authentication cards out there, however, that wasn't one of them.  They told me I would need to send $20 thru paypal in order to get the purse back and if I didn't send it, they would keep it.  WTH?!?  You better believe I sent the $20 and now I have this terrible gutt feeling i'll never see this bag.  What do I do?  I'm just sick!  You can't even call the freakin people and they don't respond to emails.



Do you have your receipt? If you purchased it online you may be able to pull up your order history. I know you're disappointed but I'd just get my bag back and sell it somewhere else with an professional authentification.


----------



## houseofcoach999

jelsmiles said:


> I'm baffled by the authentication process at Poshmark.  I'm a very honest seller and had great ratings (that is until they suspended my account).  Anyway, I was selling a Chloe Marcie Bag and I rec'd an email this morning telling me "it was not authentic".  How can a purse I purchased from Saks for almost $2,000 be fake?  I had the authentication card in the purse and everything.  I'm sure there are fake authentication cards out there, however, that wasn't one of them.  They told me I would need to send $20 thru paypal in order to get the purse back and if I didn't send it, they would keep it.  WTH?!?  You better believe I sent the $20 and now I have this terrible gutt feeling i'll never see this bag.  What do I do?  I'm just sick!  You can't even call the freakin people and they don't respond to emails.



Maybe it's their new scam to get some extra money out.  My guess it's the same "authenticator" who is a know nothing idiot who did the authentication. Was there a name who you got the email from? I hope you get your bag back. So sorry you are having to deal with this. After my experience with them, I decided to never buy another bag with serial numbers again. I will only buy if I see those rare fabric lined Bonnie Cashin bags that are obviously authentic. I don't have experience selling with them but combined with both our experiences I'd say it's 100% unlikely I will ever sell through Posh.


----------



## Prettyn

I had great experiences with poshmark and poshmark did a great job authenticating the items I bought online , matter of fact if it was not as described poshmark will sent additional pictures to make sure you still want to accept the item. I have found great deals on poshmark , I love poshmark!!


----------



## houseofcoach999

Prettyn said:


> I had great experiences with poshmark and poshmark did a great job authenticating the items I bought online , matter of fact if it was not as described poshmark will sent additional pictures to make sure you still want to accept the item. I have found great deals on poshmark , I love poshmark!!


What brands were they? Just trying to figure out what they do know well. They sure don't know vintage coach.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyn said:


> I had great experiences with poshmark and poshmark did a great job authenticating the items I bought online , matter of fact if it was not as described poshmark will sent additional pictures to make sure you still want to accept the item. I have found great deals on poshmark , I love poshmark!!


Seriously? I wonder what changed. The following are some of your posts:

*From June 28, 2016: *


Prettyn said:


> I feel your pain. It's tough selling clothes. When selling clothes on Tradesy and poshmark the buyers want pictures of stains, size, and sometimes they want you too model the clothing. It's a pain in the &@$.



*From July 11, 2016: *


Prettyn said:


> i thought about removing my stuff and doing the same thing. Are you going to sell them on eBay?



*From July 10, 2016: *


Prettyn said:


> I have not sold anything for months! Low ball offers on a $2000.00 handbag .. Offers $200?? What??


----------



## PikaboICU

houseofcoach999 said:


> What brands were they? Just trying to figure out what they do know well. They sure don't know vintage coach.



They don't know Balenciaga either..
At least they refuse to take down obvious fakes.. 
I've used their useless '_report item_' feature. I've emailed with details on why the bag was counterfeit- 
They just do NOT care.. 
Same for Louboutin shoes...


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> They don't know Balenciaga either..
> *At least they refuse to take down obvious fakes.. *
> I've used their useless '_report item_' feature. I've emailed with details on why the bag was counterfeit-
> They just do NOT care..
> Same for Louboutin shoes...


From what I've seen, Poshmark refuses to take down ANY fakes! I don't believe they have any experts and all they care about is their own bottom line. JMHO. They don't protect buyers *or* sellers.


----------



## FlipDiver

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? I wonder what changed. The following are some of your posts:



Hah.. BeenBurned won't be burned by flip-flopping posters!


----------



## cdtracing

PikaboICU said:


> They don't know Balenciaga either..
> At least they refuse to take down obvious fakes..
> I've used their useless '_report item_' feature. I've emailed with details on why the bag was counterfeit-
> They just do NOT care..
> Same for Louboutin shoes...



I have reported countless fakes on Posh & the listing remain. Posh doesn't care.  SMDH


----------



## Prettyn

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? I wonder what changed. The following are some of your posts:
> 
> *From June 28, 2016: *
> 
> 
> *From July 11, 2016: *
> 
> 
> *From July 10, 2016: *





BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? I wonder what changed. The following are some of your posts:
> 
> *From June 28, 2016: *
> 
> 
> *From July 11, 2016: *
> 
> 
> *From July 10, 2016: *


I still haven't sold in months, Yes lowball offers are everywhere , but I like the fact I can buy high end items on poshmark knowing its authentic. Positive and negatives on any site.


----------



## Prettyn

houseofcoach999 said:


> What brands were they? Just trying to figure out what they do know well. They sure don't know vintage coach.


Louis Vuitton and Chanel .


----------



## Fikaccnut

The thing that bothers me is allowing people who don't have valid payment on file to make offers. I've accepted a ton of offers lately but at least half the time I get a message telling me the buyer needs to update their CC info. 10/10 times they never do and it sells to someone else.


----------



## BomberGal

Prettyn said:


> I still haven't sold in months, Yes lowball offers are everywhere , but I like the fact I can buy high end items on poshmark knowing its authentic. Positive and negatives on any site.


But you know they're authentic how? Their in-house authenticators have shown themselves to be ignorant and incapable when it comes to authenticating designer goods. Regularly letting counterfits be listed, regularly saying obvious counterfits are authentic or obvious authentic items are counterfit.

I wouldn't get anything expensive on Posh unless it was from a very reputable seller (which is difficult to determine on Posh), lots of additional photos to allow third party authentication from a reputable authenticator for the brand... And even then, I'd be hesitant. Posh's "authentication" service and guarantees would not even fit anywhere in that equation, because I have no faith in them.


----------



## Yogathlete

Hi, this might be a repeat question and I tried to do a search but couldn't find anything... I purchased something last week and the seller commented that she shipped. This was less than 2 days ago. I also received an email from PM that said that 'confirming that seller is going to ship item'. My gig is that I have not received tracking. This is my first purchase on PM and just want to know how long it takes to get a shipping notification! It usually is pretty instant on all other sites (ebay, tradesy, etc). I'm only impatient because it already took 6 days for the seller to confirm the order (which I know is in policy)... The dress I purchased was for an event so I'm on a time crunch. Not worried about authenticity as it isn't a name brand item that is subject to counterfeits (Elizabeth & James dress). Any input on shipping notification speeds would be helpful. Thanks!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Yogathlete said:


> Hi, this might be a repeat question and I tried to do a search but couldn't find anything... I purchased something last week and the seller commented that she shipped. This was less than 2 days ago. I also received an email from PM that said that 'confirming that seller is going to ship item'. My gig is that I have not received tracking. This is my first purchase on PM and just want to know how long it takes to get a shipping notification! It usually is pretty instant on all other sites (ebay, tradesy, etc). I'm only impatient because it already took 6 days for the seller to confirm the order (which I know is in policy)... The dress I purchased was for an event so I'm on a time crunch. Not worried about authenticity as it isn't a name brand item that is subject to counterfeits (Elizabeth & James dress). Any input on shipping notification speeds would be helpful. Thanks!!!



Usually the tracking uploads when USPS scans it, so by the next day from when the seller ships it at the latest (if they dropped it off at the post office after shipments were done for the day). Usually tracking is uploaded within minutes to hours for when I drop it off or the postman picks up the package. If it has been more than one day I do not think she has shipped it yet. If you want to cancel then you should now have that option under the purchase info for this item since it has been more than 7 days now.


----------



## Yogathlete

nicole0612 said:


> Usually the tracking uploads when USPS scans it, so by the next day from when the seller ships it at the latest (if they dropped it off at the post office after shipments were done for the day). Usually tracking is uploaded within minutes to hours for when I drop it off or the postman picks up the package. If it has been more than one day I do not think she has shipped it yet. If you want to cancel then you should now have that option under the purchase info for this item since it has been more than 7 days now.


Well as I speak, they just commented on the post stating they are going to cancel the order. Ridiculous, especially after she confirmed the order AND stated that she shipped days ago. Obviously a blatant lie. First experience gone bad, now to find another avenue for this dress...


----------



## BeenBurned

Yogathlete said:


> Hi, this might be a repeat question and I tried to do a search but couldn't find anything... I purchased something last week and the seller commented that she shipped. This was less than 2 days ago. I also received an email from PM that said that 'confirming that seller is going to ship item'. My gig is that I have not received tracking. This is my first purchase on PM and just want to know how long it takes to get a shipping notification! It usually is pretty instant on all other sites (ebay, tradesy, etc). I'm only impatient because it already took 6 days for the seller to confirm the order (which I know is in policy)... The dress I purchased was for an event so I'm on a time crunch. Not worried about authenticity as it isn't a name brand item that is subject to counterfeits (Elizabeth & James dress). Any input on shipping notification speeds would be helpful. Thanks!!!


While tracking is convenient for buyers so they'll be able to follow it, tracking is really for the benefit of the seller as proof of delivery to the buyer. If the buyer claims non-receipt of an item and if there's no tracking to prove otherwise, the buyer will automatically win a dispute. 

Thus as the buyer, you are protected.


----------



## ironic568

Yogathlete said:


> Well as I speak, they just commented on the post stating they are going to cancel the order. Ridiculous, especially after she confirmed the order AND stated that she shipped days ago. Obviously a blatant lie. First experience gone bad, now to find another avenue for this dress...



And the annoying thing is that you can't leave feedback, like on Ebay. Does she have a "meet your Posher" page or a feedback page (some do)? You can make a comment on there. You waited a whole week for absolutely nada.


----------



## FlipDiver

ironic568 said:


> And the annoying thing is that you can't leave feedback, like on Ebay. Does she have a "meet your Posher" page or a feedback page (some do)? You can make a comment on there. You waited a whole week for absolutely nada.



This is why I hate Posh. The 7 day "handling" time before you can request to cancel if the seller doesn't ship is a joke. 3 of my 5 purchases have been cancelled, 2 by me after 7 wasted days of hearing nothing from the seller and no shipment, once by seller the day after saying item isn't available. 

I would only use it now if I want something that's extremely hard to find and not available on eBay.


----------



## nicole0612

Yogathlete said:


> Well as I speak, they just commented on the post stating they are going to cancel the order. Ridiculous, especially after she confirmed the order AND stated that she shipped days ago. Obviously a blatant lie. First experience gone bad, now to find another avenue for this dress...



Sorry to hear that! Good luck finding the dress. Buying on Poshmark has not been very reliable for me either.


----------



## Yogathlete

FlipDiver said:


> This is why I hate Posh. The 7 day "handling" time before you can request to cancel if the seller doesn't ship is a joke. 3 of my 5 purchases have been cancelled, 2 by me after 7 wasted days of hearing nothing from the seller and no shipment, once by seller the day after saying item isn't available.
> 
> I would only use it now if I want something that's extremely hard to find and not available on eBay.





nicole0612 said:


> Sorry to hear that! Good luck finding the dress. Buying on Poshmark has not been very reliable for me either.



That was the whole problem. I am really savvy about finding items that I want. I look on various websites... Obviously try to use actual stores prior to having to look up used/preowned. I couldn't find my size anywhere. PM and this listing was the only place after a month of searching. I was so excited that I finally found it. I think what's most annoying is that she stated "I went to the PO today and shipped"... Obviously you did not! Why the blatant lie!!

This was my first time using PM and clearly unreliable, sorry to hear that others are experiencing this. Definitely will stick to other sites and use this as a last resort...


----------



## Prettyn

Yogathlete said:


> That was the whole problem. I am really savvy about finding items that I want. I look on various websites... Obviously try to use actual stores prior to having to look up used/preowned. I couldn't find my size anywhere. PM and this listing was the only place after a month of searching. I was so excited that I finally found it. I think what's most annoying is that she stated "I went to the PO today and shipped"... Obviously you did not! Why the blatant lie!!
> 
> This was my first time using PM and clearly unreliable, sorry to hear that others are experiencing this. Definitely will stick to other sites and use this as a last resort...


I would send a message and say that poshmark has not sent the USPS tracking? I'm am fortunate that this has not happened to me. Before I purchase an item on poshmark I look at their reviews. I also ask questions to see if they respond quickly. If they don't answer then I don't buy the item. Hope it works out for you soon.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

FlipDiver said:


> This is why I hate Posh. The 7 day "handling" time before you can request to cancel if the seller doesn't ship is a joke. 3 of my 5 purchases have been cancelled, 2 by me after 7 wasted days of hearing nothing from the seller and no shipment, once by seller the day after saying item isn't available.
> 
> I would only use it now if I want something that's extremely hard to find and not available on eBay.



I had a seller wait until the last day to ship my item but then she had the audacity to tell me to "accept" my order on Posh the day it was delivered so her money would be released.
Since she made me wait, I made her wait.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prettyn said:


> I would send a message and say that poshmark has not sent the USPS tracking? I'm am fortunate that this has not happened to me. Before I purchase an item on poshmark I look at their reviews. I also ask questions to see if they respond quickly. If they don't answer then I don't buy the item. Hope it works out for you soon.



I never buy at the asking price without some sort of dialogue with the seller.
Some people list items for sell and don't log back on to Poshmark for months.


----------



## MissMarion

I just had my first experience with a non-performing seller.  I bought a item last Sunday, crickets all week, not even a thank you. I received an email from PM close to the 7 day mark saying the shipping was delayed but I could cancel after 7 days. So I went ahead and cancelled on Tuesday. Today the seller comments to me with a bogus story about how time got away from her. She offered to make a new listing for me but I just ignored. Maybe I will answer after a week. I noticed she was updating items last week, so she wasn't that busy.   A suspiciously identical item was on eBay ... probably playing both ends against the middle even though she accepted my offer. In the meantime I sold some shoes Monday night and had them shipped by 9 am next morning. That's how it's done.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

MissMarion said:


> I just had my first experience with a non-performing seller.  I bought a item last Sunday, crickets all week, not even a thank you. I received an email from PM close to the 7 day mark saying the shipping was delayed but I could cancel after 7 days. So I went ahead and cancelled on Tuesday. Today the seller comments to me with a bogus story about how time got away from her. She offered to make a new listing for me but I just ignored. Maybe I will answer after a week. I noticed she was updating items last week, so she wasn't that busy.   A suspiciously identical item was on eBay ... probably playing both ends against the middle even though she accepted my offer. In the meantime I sold some shoes Monday night and had them shipped by 9 am next morning. That's how it's done.



I've heard every excuse in the book for shipping late. The most infamous is "Sorry I was out of town" 
...yet you had enough time to accept my offer


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NANI1972 said:


> I'm so over being asked to trade on the site, even though it states in my listings "no trades". Also for the most part those that have asked me to trade for something in their closet have items that won't fit me and/or have items for around $50 or less and they want to trade for a pair of Valentino shoes. GTFO!



I think they literally copy & paste "Trade?" on every item they come across just to see if someone responds. 
It used to annoy me too but then I realized being on Poshmark reminds me of living in my college dorm. You just have to learn to ignore the childish behavior and keep your end goal in perspective.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think they literally copy & paste "Trade?" on every item they come across just to see if someone responds.
> It used to annoy me too but then I realized being on Poshmark reminds me of living in my college dorm. You just have to learn to ignore the childish behavior and keep your end goal in perspective.



I simply ignore anyone who asks to trade, or who calls me "Hun", Dear" or "Love"... I'm not your fricken HUN! I don't even know you!!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Yogathlete said:


> Hi, this might be a repeat question and I tried to do a search but couldn't find anything... I purchased something last week and the seller commented that she shipped. This was less than 2 days ago. I also received an email from PM that said that 'confirming that seller is going to ship item'. My gig is that I have not received tracking. This is my first purchase on PM and just want to know how long it takes to get a shipping notification! It usually is pretty instant on all other sites (ebay, tradesy, etc). I'm only impatient because it already took 6 days for the seller to confirm the order (which I know is in policy)... The dress I purchased was for an event so I'm on a time crunch. Not worried about authenticity as it isn't a name brand item that is subject to counterfeits (Elizabeth & James dress). Any input on shipping notification speeds would be helpful. Thanks!!!



I've shipped things and not had them scan until just before their delivery... Even across states and multiple incoming/outgoing events at different sorting facilities. It won't show up until it's scanned which stinks for both parties.  Makes it hard to know when seller is honest vs lying. In your case they lied and I'm really sorry that happened to you. 

Poshmark sucks. For realsies. But there are some good sellers there so when you connect with them, stick with them. I usually buy from the same folks I trust. I super stalk items that I want on multiple sites and when I find a posh seller with them at a great price, i super stalk THEM by reviewing the comments on ALL their listings AND the folks that commented on their listings to get an idea whether they are drama-free or bad news. Sometimes I even reach out to the buyers by commenting and tagging them on my own listings asking how their transaction went. It's lots of work... posh is my last resort.


----------



## Fikaccnut

tiffCAKE said:


> I've shipped things and not had them scan until just before their delivery... Even across states and multiple incoming/outgoing events at different sorting facilities. It won't show up until it's scanned which stinks for both parties.  Makes it hard to know when seller is honest vs lying. In your case they lied and I'm really sorry that happened to you.



I never just drop off packages in the drop box for this reason; I always wait in line to have a clerk scan it and get a receipt. That way if, for some reason, tracking never updates on Posh's side, I have proof. Even with my acceptance scan, I've had it happen where every other one is missed except for "out for delivery" on the buyer's side 2-3 days later. I always let my buyers know if I did indeed ship but it hasn't updated.

I recently cancelled a purchase 7 days after non-ship. The buyer had a pretty quick ship time (you can click "About" on the top of their closet next to "Follow" to get their average ship time) so I figured at first it was slow to update. After 7 days I was annoyed and cancelled. 2 days later she said "I don't know what happened, I dropped it off and I have a receipt." That was 9 days after my purchase. Maybe it's just me, but if I sold something and it didn't update after 4 days, I would be calling USPS to locate it! I told her to go back to the P.O. to retrieve it if that's the case, it's still there.

Over 2 weeks since I cancelled the purchase and no packages have mysteriously showed up  She had accepted my offer, she probably realized she didn't want to sell them for what I offered.


----------



## mharri20

Fikaccnut said:


> I never just drop off packages in the drop box for this reason; I always wait in line to have a clerk scan it and get a receipt. That way if, for some reason, tracking never updates on Posh's side, I have proof. Even with my acceptance scan, I've had it happen where every other one is missed except for "out for delivery" on the buyer's side 2-3 days later. I always let my buyers know if I did indeed ship but it hasn't updated.
> 
> I recently cancelled a purchase 7 days after non-ship. The buyer had a pretty quick ship time (you can click "About" on the top of their closet next to "Follow" to get their average ship time) so I figured at first it was slow to update. After 7 days I was annoyed and cancelled. 2 days later she said "I don't know what happened, I dropped it off and I have a receipt." That was 9 days after my purchase. Maybe it's just me, but if I sold something and it didn't update after 4 days, I would be calling USPS to locate it! I told her to go back to the P.O. to retrieve it if that's the case, it's still there.
> 
> Over 2 weeks since I cancelled the purchase and no packages have mysteriously showed up  She had accepted my offer, she probably realized she didn't want to sell them for what I offered.



While I like to be able to get to a PO and have someone scan packages, it's not always an option for most people. I work during PO hours so I have no choice but to have packages picked up on my doorstep, or I put them in the drop box (if the package is small enough where it fits). That is, unless I only ship on Saturdays, but then I feel I would get even more complaints lol...

I do try to keep in touch though and communicate well which is I think the most important. But I admit I'm not the fastest shipper because, well, it's not my #1 priority sometimes, so I don't get on others for being a few days behind either. That's just me. Maybe I've been on Posh for too long and just learned to accept slow ship times haha.


----------



## Fikaccnut

mharri20 said:


> While I like to be able to get to a PO and have someone scan packages, it's not always an option for most people. I work during PO hours so I have no choice but to have packages picked up on my doorstep, or I put them in the drop box (if the package is small enough where it fits). That is, unless I only ship on Saturdays, but then I feel I would get even more complaints lol...
> 
> I do try to keep in touch though and communicate well which is I think the most important. But I admit I'm not the fastest shipper because, well, it's not my #1 priority sometimes, so I don't get on others for being a few days behind either. That's just me. Maybe I've been on Posh for too long and just learned to accept slow ship times haha.



True. I've left packages for my mailman to pick up - he is really good though and will always scan on pickup. Plus I'm lucky to live by a P.O. where priority cutoff time is 6pm. I just get paranoid when a package is somewhere off in the country with no proof it was accepted by the P.O. at all [emoji23]


----------



## ThisVNchick

One of my biggest pet peeves on this site...when people are obviously listing replicas/counterfeit items but they say "price reflects authenticity, please do not ask the obvious". WTF, can't you just straight up write out "inspired" or "not real" why that mumbo jumbo talk? Meanwhile...if you look at the comment sections, there are at least two "authentic?" comments. If it is obvious, just say it like it is and cut the crap.


----------



## ironic568

ThisVNchick said:


> * Meanwhile...if you look at the comment sections, there are at least two "authentic?" comments*.



Lol, these are obviously not the brightest bulbs in the box.
But I definitely agree with you, stop beating around the bush and list it as it is.
Maybe they're afraid of Posh deleting their listing  if they put "replica" in the description? Or, they're hoping to fool those who  evidently can't see the obvious........


----------



## Monstahospital

I've seen too many counterfeit lv... ppl post them as authentic and lie saying nonsense like they bought a never full with leather logo patch in store or that LV had a vegan pvc leather line.. I made the mistake of trolling fakes, just strolling through bad monograms and purses that never existed and typing the word "fake" or "not authentic" in the comments and sellers will comment back aggressively and mean..


----------



## houseofcoach999

Monstahospital said:


> I've seen too many counterfeit lv... ppl post them as authentic and lie saying nonsense like they bought a never full with leather logo patch in store or that LV had a vegan pvc leather line.. I made the mistake of trolling fakes, just strolling through bad monograms and purses that never existed and typing the word "fake" or "not authentic" in the comments and sellers will comment back aggressively and mean..



I've left a comment about not being authentic and the seller got very defensive "I know my coach, it aint my first rodeo." etc.. and started being snippy asking "0what are you the coach police".. etc. and then blocked me."


----------



## Monstahospital

houseofcoach999 said:


> I've left a comment about not being authentic and the seller got very defensive "I know my coach, it aint my first rodeo." etc.. and started being snippy asking "0what are you the coach police".. etc. and then blocked me."






Yeah, I understand completely... I received lovely messages from this lady before she blocked me..


----------



## FlipDiver

Monstahospital said:


> View attachment 3506122
> 
> 
> Yeah, I understand completely... I received lovely messages from this lady before she blocked me..



Wow I looked up her fake LV.. it is an awful counterfeit - bad stitching, uneven fake logo, LVs on canvas are cut off.. gross


----------



## PikaboICU

Monstahospital said:


> View attachment 3506122
> 
> 
> Yeah, I understand completely... I received lovely messages from this lady before she blocked me..




Sorry... It happened to me a lot too.. I finally stopped posting on them-
I report, PM doesn't remove- wash, rinse repeat.. 

Those people bring to mind the saying:  "_Me thinks they doth protest too much_"   It's usually the guilty that over-do it and insist vehemently that their items are genuine.


----------



## Monstahospital

FlipDiver said:


> Wow I looked up her fake LV.. it is an awful counterfeit - bad stitching, uneven fake logo, LVs on canvas are cut off.. gross



Ugh, I know, I couldn't tell if she's just ignorant, a liar, or the B word... I wanted to tell her all the reasons it's a fake vintage but she commented mean on my posts and blocked me before I got the chance.


----------



## Monstahospital

PikaboICU said:


> Sorry... It happened to me a lot too.. I finally stopped posting on them-
> I report, PM doesn't remove- wash, rinse repeat..
> 
> Those people bring to mind the saying:  "_Me thinks they doth protest too much_"   It's usually the guilty that over-do it and insist vehemently that their items are genuine.



Yeah, I learned the hard way. Lol


----------



## PikaboICU

Monstahospital said:


> Yeah, I learned the hard way. Lol



Don't let it get you down..
She's lashing out like a rabid dog.. LOL She got busted-

And your stuff is adorable! So we can add horrible taste & zero style to her attributes along with counterfeit seller. 

Perhaps try posting the fakes on the Designer Board here. I post on Balenciaga and almost every designer has a Board here.
There's often a small group that report the fakes posted by each other- the more the better, the quicker removals happen (as a rule)
That way you get some back-up and don't put a target on yourself.

The other thing I did when i saw a bad fake that had discussions of offers etc... I went to the closet of the person making the offers-
Posted on one of their listing that the item they were eyeing was fake.. It helps avoid the drama.
They either appreciate the help or they don't. Most do.


----------



## Monstahospital

PikaboICU said:


> Don't let it get you down..
> She's lashing out like a rabid dog.. LOL She got busted-
> 
> And your stuff is adorable! So we can add horrible taste & zero style to her attributes along with counterfeit seller.
> 
> Perhaps try posting the fakes on the Designer Board here. I post on Balenciaga and almost every designer has a Board here.
> There's often a small group that report the fakes posted by each other- the more the better, the quicker removals happen (as a rule)
> That way you get some back-up and don't put a target on yourself.
> 
> The other thing I did when i saw a bad fake that had discussions of offers etc... I went to the closet of the person making the offers-
> Posted on one of their listing that the item they were eyeing was fake.. It helps avoid the drama.
> They either appreciate the help or they don't. Most do.



Thanks, yeah, I'll be taking your advice[emoji23]


----------



## ThisVNchick

Monstahospital said:


> Ugh, I know, I couldn't tell if she's just ignorant, a liar, or the B word... I wanted to tell her all the reasons it's a fake vintage but she commented mean on my posts and blocked me before I got the chance.
> View attachment 3506195


That's not bad at all - I had a seller who spammed 200 something of my listings stating I was selling fakes. She made a dummy account so I don't know who the original seller is but I am 99.999% sure it was seller who I called out for actually passing a fake off as an authentic item. Losers have so much time on their hands, it's ridiculous.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ironic568 said:


> Lol, these are obviously not the brightest bulbs in the box.
> But I definitely agree with you, stop beating around the bush and list it as it is.
> Maybe they're afraid of Posh deleting their listing  if they put "replica" in the description? Or, they're hoping to fool those who  evidently can't see the obvious........



The thing is some the prices aren't really obvious. Yes, there are some super, super obvious priced ones but a good amount of them want a substantial amount for a fake. For an example, once in a blue moon, you'll actually see someone on Posh list an excellent condition, authentic NF for $450 or something of that ballpark. These (what I can only assume are AAA+++ replicas) bags are listed around that price point too. It's not like these bags are selling for $50-100, that I can see as obvious, but this is actually in the realm of possibly authentic.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> The thing is some the prices aren't really obvious. Yes, there are some super, super obvious priced ones but a good amount of them want a substantial amount for a fake. For an example, once in a blue moon, you'll actually see someone on Posh list an excellent condition, authentic NF for $450 or something of that ballpark. These (what I can only assume are AAA+++ replicas) bags are listed around that price point too. It's not like these bags are selling for $50-100, that I can see as obvious, but this is actually in the realm of possibly authentic.



And there are also many listed for $2,000+ and the only giveaway is that after a purchase the seller says "can you please text/email me about your purchase?" In the past, at least sellers who had fakes that they were trying to pass off as real were upfront that they were looking to sell off Poshmark.  Then I could avoid them. Also, it is easy enough to avoid them if their price is too good to be true.
However, I have personally purchased at least 5 bags (in retrospect, I think that stolen pictures were used) and the selling price was comparable to fashionphile prices ($2,500-4,500) but it was a color I was looking for and still less stress than buying from eBay. In every case the seller either sends me a message to text/email them about the purchase (and to that I only write a response back on Poshmark) or just completely stops responding after the sale. So then 7 days later I can get my money back, but I now believe that 95% or more of the high end bags on Poshmark are fake or not really in the seller's possession no matter what the selling price is.


----------



## nicole0612

Why are there so many misspellings? Would someone really buy shoes for $499 titled "shose"? I just saw this one. Um, I don't really have to ask if it is authentic.


----------



## mharri20

nicole0612 said:


> Why are there so many misspellings? Would someone really buy shoes for $499 titled "shose"? I just saw this one. Um, I don't really have to ask if it is authentic.


I personally think it's because of the casual feel of Posh so people don't care. Also, maybe using phones to type instead of the computer, and I guess autocorrect and laziness of typing leads to many miss-spelled words. I know sometimes I realize later I miss-spelled something and fix it. but I don't always go back and read descriptions like I should.

Can't tell you how many times I see "rag & bone" listed as "tag & bone" lol.


----------



## nicole0612

mharri20 said:


> I personally think it's because of the casual feel of Posh so people don't care. Also, maybe using phones to type instead of the computer, and I guess autocorrect and laziness of typing leads to many miss-spelled words. I know sometimes I realize later I miss-spelled something and fix it. but I don't always go back and read descriptions like I should.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I see "rag & bone" listed as "tag & bone" lol.



Ah that makes sense


----------



## PikaboICU

mharri20 said:


> I personally think it's because of the casual feel of Posh so people don't care. Also, maybe using phones to type instead of the computer, and I guess autocorrect and laziness of typing leads to many miss-spelled words. I know sometimes I realize later I miss-spelled something and fix it. but I don't always go back and read descriptions like I should.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I see "rag & bone" listed as "tag & bone" lol.




One of my faves that I see a LOT is "sequence" in place of sequins. 
Another is Balenziaga


----------



## nicole0612

PikaboICU said:


> One of my faves that I see a LOT is "sequence" in place of sequins.
> Another is Balenziaga



Yes!!!! I see "sequence" all of the time also! I wonder if people do not read much, causing the confusion with homophones. Maybe they always assumed that the little shiny disks were called "sequence" 
I also see faux misspelled as fox often! (Which requires two levels of ignorance). I have been looking for a specific Vince jacket for years with leather sleeves and a fox fur body. To narrow down the results, I usually search for "fox fur" and I always get so many results where the seller means "faux fur". Not at all the same! [emoji52]

I just had a thought that maybe the errors come from voice recognition software being used to type. Below is a test, and my iPhone identified all of them correctly other than "faux" which it keeps typing as "photo", maybe that is the closest word found to the sound of "faux"?
Sequence
Sequins
Fox
Photo


----------



## PikaboICU

nicole0612 said:


> Yes!!!! I see "sequence" all of the time also! I wonder if people do not read much, causing the confusion with homophones. Maybe they always assumed that the little shiny disks were called "sequence"
> I also see faux misspelled as fox often! (Which requires two levels of ignorance). I have been looking for a specific Vince jacket for years with leather sleeves and a fox fur body. To narrow down the results, I usually search for "fox fur" and I always get so many results where the seller means "faux fur". Not at all the same! [emoji52]
> 
> I just had a thought that maybe the errors come from voice recognition software being used to type. Below is a test, and my iPhone identified all of them correctly other than "faux" which it keeps typing as "photo", maybe that is the closest word found to the sound of "faux"?
> Sequence
> Sequins
> Fox
> Photo



Yep, yep, I bet in many cases you're correct. 

This is totally off topic but...
Do you check TheRealReal?? I ask because there were 2 Roberto Cavalli dresses & a Balenciaga Jacket that I had searched for,,, for several years..
I began checking the new listings at TRR each day- (after 3pm is when the new items usually post),, anyway, I found ALL of them! It took a few months of checking but eventually they all showed up there.. Their prices are pretty darn good too- and they always have a 20% off code.. 
Just wanted to offer you another place to search for your unicorn.


----------



## nicole0612

PikaboICU said:


> Yep, yep, I bet in many cases you're correct.
> 
> This is totally off topic but...
> Do you check TheRealReal?? I ask because there were 2 Roberto Cavalli dresses & a Balenciaga Jacket that I had searched for,,, for several years..
> I began checking the new listings at TRR each day- (after 3pm is when the new items usually post),, anyway, I found ALL of them! It took a few months of checking but eventually they all showed up there.. Their prices are pretty darn good too- and they always have a 20% off code..
> Just wanted to offer you another place to search for your unicorn.



OMG, that is an excellent idea!! TRR has a huge volume coming through and their prices are dirt cheap! Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## tiffCAKE

Just left my first negative EBAY feedback (it involves a poshmark seller)

I won an auction for a pair of shoes I've been stalking for years. The particular pair has been listed a few times on eBay, sometimes selling and sometimes not, by the same seller. I assumed it was due to non-paying bidders. Based upon my experience, that isn't the case!

Same photos used in poshmark/EBAY listings, similar screen names, shipping from same location.  I'm a snipe bidder so I knew immediately that I won and I paid instantly. Seller canceled the order and refunded me within minutes--the automatic eBay notification stated the reason was because the item was no longer available or was damaged.  It's listed for much much higher price on poshmark than I paid on ebay--poshmark seller (using similar name and same shipping location and same photos... maybe not same item but that's lots of coincidences) confirmed the shoes are still available and still in pristine condition... after canceling my EBAY order. 

So I left the negative feedback and I feel pretty sick about it. If (EBAY) seller had messaged me and said they were really sorry and just weren't ready to sell the item at that price, I would have been annoyed but understanding. But they lied and said it wasn't available or damaged while trying to sell it somewhere else for twice the price. I didn't engage in any negative conversation but I'm sure she will put two and two together and retaliate. I suppose I deserve whatever retaliation I get... or maybe it is all a coincidence and I'm a jerk for leaving the negative feedback after jumping to conclusions... Should I be ashamed?


Edited to correct my poor iPhone typing


----------



## nicole0612

tiffCAKE said:


> Just left my first negative EBAY feedback (it involves a poshmark seller)
> 
> I won an auction for a pair of shoes I've been stalking for years. The particular pair has been listed a few times on eBay, sometimes selling and sometimes not, by the same seller. I assumed it was due to non-paying bidders. Based upon my experience, that isn't the case!
> 
> Same photos used in poshmark/EBAY listings, similar screen names, shipping from same location.  I'm a snipe bidder so I knew immediately that I won and I paid instantly. Seller canceled the order and refunded me within minutes--the automatic eBay notification stated the reason was because the item was no longer available or was damaged.  It's listed for much much higher price on poshmark than I paid on ebay--poshmark seller (using similar name and same shipping location and same photos... maybe not same item but that's lots of coincidences) confirmed the shoes are still available and still in pristine condition... after canceling my EBAY order.
> 
> So I left the negative feedback and I feel pretty sick about it. If (EBAY) seller had messaged me and said they were really sorry and just weren't ready to sell the item at that price, I would have been annoyed but understanding. But they lied and said it wasn't available or damaged while trying to sell it somewhere else for twice the price. I didn't engage in any negative conversation but I'm sure she will put two and two together and retaliate. I suppose I deserve whatever retaliation I get... or maybe it is all a coincidence and I'm a jerk for leaving the negative feedback after jumping to conclusions... Should I be ashamed?
> 
> 
> Edited to correct my poor iPhone typing



I'm not sure what actually happened, but you might be smart to block her on Poshmark so she can't comment on your listings. Maybe send her an email via eBay to explain your rating and if she has a legit explanation that it was actually out of stock somehow (maybe the Poshmark seller stole her photos and it isn't actually the same bag) then reverse your negative feedback? Can you check the other items she is selling in both places and see if there are more matches?


----------



## tiffCAKE

nicole0612 said:


> I'm not sure what actually happened, but you might be smart to block her on Poshmark so she can't comment on your listings. Maybe send her an email via eBay to explain your rating and if she has a legit explanation that it was actually out of stock somehow (maybe the Poshmark seller stole her photos and it isn't actually the same bag) then reverse your negative feedback? Can you check the other items she is selling in both places and see if there are more matches?



No other items for sale on her eBay account. Oh well... it's too late now so I'll accept the responsibility of my behavior if I'm wrong.  I had spoken to eBay and they said it's not a policy violation for her to cancel to sell elsewhere but that if she continues to cancel items it will eventually affect her seller performance rating (assuming all the sold listings using the same photos were canceled by seller for same reason). They actually were the ones recommending I leave the feedback (they can't force someone to follow through with the sale after the auction ends) and reassured me that she could have them remove it if she thought it wasn't fair. So there's that at least.

Edited to add: I've had excellent luck on eBay for 15 years. This was the first time I've ever been turned off enough to leave negative feedback. I've only had a few problems in all that time and all were either understandable, forgivable, or resolved. I can't say the same for poshmark--it's like 50/50 for me there (at best) so I'm not surprised my one negative involves a posh seller (assuming it's not a coincidence)


----------



## PikaboICU

tiffCAKE said:


> No other items for sale on her eBay account. Oh well... it's too late now so I'll accept the responsibility of my behavior if I'm wrong.  I had spoken to eBay and they said it's not a policy violation for her to cancel to sell elsewhere but that if she continues to cancel items it will eventually affect her seller performance rating (assuming all the sold listings using the same photos were canceled by seller for same reason). They actually were the ones recommending I leave the feedback (they can't force someone to follow through with the sale after the auction ends) and reassured me that she could have them remove it if she thought it wasn't fair. So there's that at least.



It's not a violation if she cancels BEFORE the item sells on eBay- I have items cross listed and have to pull them from eBay immediately when they sell elsewhere.
If she cancels after she sells, either auction or BIN that's an _out of stock_, the tolerance for that is very low, for a small seller I believe it's 3, maybe 4 and your account is done.
_Out of stock_ is as bad, if not worse than a case closed _without seller resolution_. 
I just hope she didn't lie about the reason on her cancellation- if she checks "at buyers request" there's no defect to her account..


----------



## tiffCAKE

PikaboICU said:


> It's not a violation if she cancels BEFORE the item sells on eBay- I have items cross listed and have to pull them from eBay immediately when they sell elsewhere.
> If she cancels after she sells, either auction or BIN that's an _out of stock_, the tolerance for that is very low, for a small seller I believe it's 3, maybe 4 and your account is done.
> _Out of stock_ is as bad, if not worse than a case closed _without seller resolution_.
> I just hope she didn't lie about the reason on her cancellation- if she checks "at buyers request" there's no defect to her account..



When I was on the phone with them they had me on hold for maybe a minute, not very long at all. After that they mentioned they saw neither she nor I had sent messages to each other.... I assumed it was because they asked me if she had explained why she canceled--I said I had only received the automated cancellation/refund notification (no seller communication) so I figured they were double checking me and ensuring I wasn't being nasty or anything. So I guess they would know that I definitely didn't request a cancellation since they had looked up our message history.

I didn't save the old listings in my watch list to be able to confirm she uses only one account. I've seen them I think 4 times, definitely selling twice before... once slightly more than my winning bid but most recently in September (confirmed by searching completed listings) they sold much much cheaper than my winning bid (toward end of October) from same seller account. So it's possible she can fly under the radar if she uses more than one account but I confirmed at least one other time it was the same account in last 60 days.  I probably should have known it was a problem seeing them come up more than once after selling--but you know how you start to embrace magical thinking when it's a pair you really want! Lol! My very first eBay selling experience resulted in a non-paying bidder so I figured she just was really unlucky and had two of them back to back!

She refunded me right away so I think that's why I feel guilty leaving the feedback. Officially, it's resolved regardless whether I'm correct or not about the motivation. Maybe I should have let it go. I'll grow up, one day! Probably not tomorrow...  lol


----------



## restricter

Please beware of the latest identity theft scam on PM.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## PikaboICU

restricter said:


> Please beware of the latest identity theft scam on PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526334



Thank you!

They're idiots.. I don't think PM has 100 million shoppers.


----------



## tiffCAKE

restricter said:


> Please beware of the latest identity theft scam on PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526334



I got tagged twice yesterday from two different usernames, both "trying" to sound like official representatives' names, but on listings in unassociated legit closets. I commented back tagging  them and pm_editor to hopefully get it removed quickly each time.  If posh were ever going to give a random reward (would never happen) they'd do it through official messages in app/email (which scamming users don't have the ability to do). 

For me it wasn't even a question because I'm paranoid, but there's lots of gullible users and even children using that app (there shouldn't be, but there is) so I hope that posh sends everyone some official sort of communication warning users to beware. 

Side note: I wonder if it's more difficult to detect stolen identity of underage minor compared to adult? Victims themselves usually detect the problem when they are accessing their credit info, which doesn't really apply to minors... the credit card info a minor would have stored on their phone for purchases would be a parent or guardian so I guess it's not more problematic??


----------



## restricter

tiffCAKE said:


> I got tagged twice yesterday from two different usernames, both "trying" to sound like official representatives' names, but on listings in unassociated legit closets. I commented back tagging  them and pm_editor to hopefully get it removed quickly each time.  If posh were ever going to give a random reward (would never happen) they'd do it through official messages in app/email (which scamming users don't have the ability to do).
> 
> For me it wasn't even a question because I'm paranoid, but there's lots of gullible users and even children using that app (there shouldn't be, but there is) so I hope that posh sends everyone some official sort of communication warning users to beware.
> 
> Side note: I wonder if it's more difficult to detect stolen identity of underage minor compared to adult? Victims themselves usually detect the problem when they are accessing their credit info, which doesn't really apply to minors... the credit card info a minor would have stored on their phone for purchases would be a parent or guardian so I guess it's not more problematic??



I'd say it's a problem.  https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0040-child-identity-theft

With the holiday season comings, scams are everywhere.  I've been getting bombarded with fake calendar invites on my iPhone.  People need to be really careful.


----------



## atlcoach

restricter said:


> Please beware of the latest identity theft scam on PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526334



They've spammed one of my listings four times since last night. I reported them last night to pm editor and two have been removed.  All four have been under different user names.


----------



## tiffCAKE

tiffCAKE said:


> She refunded me right away so I think that's why I feel guilty leaving the feedback. Officially, it's resolved regardless whether I'm correct or not about the motivation. Maybe I should have let it go. I'll grow up, one day! Probably not tomorrow...  lol



I don't feel guilty anymore. She listed them AGAIN  

And of course, they're still available in her poshmark closet as well hehe


----------



## PikaboICU

I am so done with Poshmark! What a joke! 

Bought a lower end jacket- Listed as Guess, LEATHER and "New, Never Worn".
I bought it as a beater jacket for myself, it was only like $89.
ok..
It arrives- it is NOT even leather! It's polyurethane and a very bad faux leather at that.
It feels greasy and smells like chemicals.. AND It is NOT new! The inside is full of glitter, all over the lining.
The collar shows rubbing & color fade from wear and the edges of the sleeve cuffs are dark.

I requested a refund for not as listed- I will not wear this jacket and it isn't worth a third of what I paid..
It isn't leather, I sent pics, should be an easy win for me as it isn't what it claimed.

They are trying to get me to keep it for a $10 credit!!!!!!  Are you kidding me??!!
No, NO, NOO!!  I do NOT want this awful thing- not even for free!
Say what you will about eBay- they would not try to get me to keep this nasty thing! I replied to Poshmark- the last 3 things I've bought there have been terrible. The listings are both deliberately misleading and some even out right lies!
I'm done shopping there.. I told them they have one more chance to respond to my email with a return label or I file at Paypal.

Sorry for the rant but I am steaming mad! 

ETA:  Ok apparently they didn't like me saying I would go through Paypal- I had a return label in my email about 10 mins after my last message to them. Good. 
At least they did they right thing- I'm still done shopping there. MANY of their sellers try to mislead buyers intentionally. I don't have time for that nonsense.


----------



## Prettyn

PikaboICU said:


> I am so done with Poshmark! What a joke!
> 
> Bought a lower end jacket- Listed as Guess, LEATHER and "New, Never Worn".
> I bought it as a beater jacket for myself, it was only like $89.
> ok..
> It arrives- it is NOT even leather! It's polyurethane and a very bad faux leather at that.
> It feels greasy and smells like chemicals.. AND It is NOT new! The inside is full of glitter, all over the lining.
> The collar shows rubbing & color fade from wear and the edges of the sleeve cuffs are dark.
> 
> I requested a refund for not as listed- I will not wear this jacket and it isn't worth a third of what I paid..
> It isn't leather, I sent pics, should be an easy win for me as it isn't what it claimed.
> 
> They are trying to get me to keep it for a $10 credit!!!!!!  Are you kidding me??!!
> No, NO, NOO!!  I do NOT want this awful thing- not even for free!
> Say what you will about eBay- they would not try to get me to keep this nasty thing! I replied to Poshmark- the last 3 things I've bought there have been terrible. The listings are both deliberately misleading and some even out right lies!
> I'm done shopping there.. I told them they have one more chance to respond to my email with a return label or I file at Paypal.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I am steaming mad!
> 
> ETA:  Ok apparently they didn't like me saying I would go through Paypal- I had a return label in my email about 10 mins after my last message to them. Good.
> At least they did they right thing- I'm still done shopping there. MANY of their sellers try to mislead buyers intentionally. I don't have time for that nonsense.


Glad you get to return the item not as described. What a pain, don't sellers care about their reputation . Can you leave negative feedback?


----------



## PikaboICU

Prettyn said:


> Glad you get to return the item not as described. What a pain, don't sellers care about their reputation . Can you leave negative feedback?



Thanks, I'm glad too..
I just want to be made whole again..
PM doesn't really have a FB system, I don't think.. I usually leave a nice compliment on the comments when I accept a purchase but I've not seen anywhere else to do that. 
That's the thing- I care about my integrity. Poshmark has gone down hill alarmingly fast.


----------



## Monstahospital

PikaboICU said:


> I am so done with Poshmark! What a joke!
> 
> Bought a lower end jacket- Listed as Guess, LEATHER and "New, Never Worn".
> I bought it as a beater jacket for myself, it was only like $89.
> ok..
> It arrives- it is NOT even leather! It's polyurethane and a very bad faux leather at that.
> It feels greasy and smells like chemicals.. AND It is NOT new! The inside is full of glitter, all over the lining.
> The collar shows rubbing & color fade from wear and the edges of the sleeve cuffs are dark.
> 
> I requested a refund for not as listed- I will not wear this jacket and it isn't worth a third of what I paid..
> It isn't leather, I sent pics, should be an easy win for me as it isn't what it claimed.
> 
> They are trying to get me to keep it for a $10 credit!!!!!!  Are you kidding me??!!
> No, NO, NOO!!  I do NOT want this awful thing- not even for free!
> Say what you will about eBay- they would not try to get me to keep this nasty thing! I replied to Poshmark- the last 3 things I've bought there have been terrible. The listings are both deliberately misleading and some even out right lies!
> I'm done shopping there.. I told them they have one more chance to respond to my email with a return label or I file at Paypal.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I am steaming mad!
> 
> ETA:  Ok apparently they didn't like me saying I would go through Paypal- I had a return label in my email about 10 mins after my last message to them. Good.
> At least they did they right thing- I'm still done shopping there. MANY of their sellers try to mislead buyers intentionally. I don't have time for that nonsense.



Yeah, agreed. So sorry you had to go through that! No one takes care of their clothing, you'd think that the seller would have at least lint rolled the glitter, lol. I was looking at JCrew wool coats, the burgundy one from last season to be specific, most of the main pics were of the JCrew image with an entirely different misshaped coat... not to mention, people machine wash their wool dry clean only coats, blasphemy!!! I've noticed many people selling items in conditions I would feel bad about even donating..


----------



## PikaboICU

Monstahospital said:


> Yeah, agreed. So sorry you had to go through that! No one takes care of their clothing, you'd think that the seller would have at least lint rolled the glitter, lol. I was looking at JCrew wool coats, the burgundy one from last season to be specific, most of the main pics were of the JCrew image with an entirely different misshaped coat... not to mention, people machine wash their wool dry clean only coats, blasphemy!!! I've noticed many people selling items in conditions I would feel bad about even donating..



I completely agree.
It's sad because there are some decent sellers there but the place is full of a lot of junk to wade through and people that should not be selling.

If you're looking for something specific (the JCrew Coat) might I suggest TheRealReal, if you don't already browse there.
Their prices are fantastic and the quality is top notch. Also they take returns on all but close out stuff.
I've found many of my "Easter Eggs" there.. It took a few months but I checked back new listings each day and found them all.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Poshmark tried that with me when I bought a pair of fake Gucci sunglasses. Offered me a $40 credit.   No thanks. It took me 2 months and a BBB complaint to get my money back.


----------



## PikaboICU

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Poshmark tried that with me when I bought a pair of fake Gucci sunglasses. Offered me a $40 credit.   No thanks. It took me 2 months and a BBB complaint to get my money back.



Oh wow! I'm so glad I didn't need to do all that- Yikes..
Glad you finally got your money back but what a hassle. They definitely need a better system for _Not as Described_ & _Fake_ claims.
They have a LOT of fakes, I report- and nothing.. I email them about it from time to time too but they always have some lame excuse.


----------



## FlipDiver

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Poshmark tried that with me when I bought a pair of fake Gucci sunglasses. Offered me a $40 credit.   No thanks. It took me 2 months and a BBB complaint to get my money back.



This made me check their BBB rating - they have 48 mostly negative reviews, 378 complaints but an A+ scorecard? What the hell sense does that make?


----------



## bernz84

FlipDiver said:


> This made me check their BBB rating - they have 48 mostly negative reviews, 378 complaints but an A+ scorecard? What the hell sense does that make?


I think if you pay to get your business accredited, it is very easy to get an "A+", even if your business doesn't deserve it.

I only know because I used to work for a company that didn't deserve a high rating but have been consistently (and still is) "A+" on the BBB website...


----------



## BeenBurned

FlipDiver said:


> This made me check their BBB rating - they have 48 mostly negative reviews, 378 complaints but an A+ scorecard? What the hell sense does that make?


I think if a company responds to complaints, their rating goes up. If they ignore complaints, they get poor ratings.


----------



## Lodpah

Wish I had seen this postings about Poshmark. I see that lots of people always jus like or follow and not really buy. I put up a brand new Anya Hindmarch wallet that is still in the stores at full price and some people try to lowball you so low that I'd rather give it to an acquaintance than let it go for that low.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I'm getting tired of Poshmark. I've been selling there for years and I am a top rated and top 10% seller. My issue is with buyer's remorse. People are buying items and when they don't fit or they change their minds you have to worry about baseless claims. I just sold a distressed D&G denim skirt and the buyer claims it's damaged. The skirt is in perfect condition but the looks is ripped/distressed denim as pictured. It's just so frustrating to have your nice item out in someone else's possession while waiting for Posh to decide. You never know what the purchaser is willing to do to it to try to get a refund. If Posh sides with her I will move my items to Tradsey. At least they deal with the returns and you still get paid.


----------



## FlipDiver

What is this Ashton Kutcher collabo with Posh? I highly doubt he's doing any buying or selling on there


----------



## anthrosphere

Lodpah said:


> Wish I had seen this postings about Poshmark. I see that lots of people always jus like or follow and not really buy.



Same problem with me on Tradesy. People like my items, but no buy. It's frustrating.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Does anyone know if I can add insurance to a PoshMark package? If I print their label can I take the package into USPS and purchase insurance separately?


----------



## ThisVNchick

GirlieShoppe said:


> Does anyone know if I can add insurance to a PoshMark package? If I print their label can I take the package into USPS and purchase insurance separately?


I believe their prepaid label comes with insurance. I made a purchase one time that got lost in the mail and both the seller and I were reimbursed (I for the full paid price and the seller for the price after the 20% fee deduction).


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe their prepaid label comes with insurance. I made a purchase one time that got lost in the mail and both the seller and I were reimbursed (I for the full paid price and the seller for the price after the 20% fee deduction).



Great! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## nicole0612

GirlieShoppe said:


> Does anyone know if I can add insurance to a PoshMark package? If I print their label can I take the package into USPS and purchase insurance separately?





ThisVNchick said:


> I believe their prepaid label comes with insurance. I made a purchase one time that got lost in the mail and both the seller and I were reimbursed (I for the full paid price and the seller for the price after the 20% fee deduction).



I emailed their CS once because I was worried if there was a cap on their insurance since I was listing a $5,500 item. They responded that there is no cap on their shipping insurance using their preprinted label, they will cover he full price.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nicole0612 said:


> I emailed their CS once because I was worried if there was a cap on their insurance since I was listing a $5,500 item. They responded that there is no cap on their shipping insurance using their preprinted label, they will cover he full price.



Good to know, thanks so much!


----------



## Bayou Minou

I just had to pop in and share this that came across my Facebook feed.  LMAO... do I want the half eaten grape for $20 or the fake LV for $35??


----------



## Prettyn

I sold an luxury item and it went through poshmark and they sent email that it was approved by their concierge , and they will be mailing it off to the buyer. Then I never received a tracking usps from them. I emailed them and they said the need to give third party more pictures. I am so confused?? I'm wondering if they lost the item.  Any ideas??


----------



## Dreamybabie

I posted a brand new sealed Marc Jacob perfume for sale. I got it for Christmas and can't use perfume because it gives me a headache. Original price is $100 and I listed $60. People sent me offers like $35. With this I rather give it to my co workers.


----------



## fashion_victim9

hi! I am new at Poshmark, and I wonder who are all these people who create accounts and then 5 minutes later send multiple same messages to my diff sizes items? Like Hi, my name is xxx and I am interested in this item, please e-mail me to xxx@xxx.xx. I had 4 or 5 of them during a couple of days. What do they want? It doesn't even seem like they want cheaper price or a deal through PP, as they just spam me with these messages. are they scammers? what is it about? thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> hi! I am new at Poshmark, and I wonder who are all these people who create accounts and then 5 minutes later send multiple same messages to my diff sizes items? Like Hi, my name is xxx and I am interested in this item, please e-mail me to xxx@xxx.xx. I had 4 or 5 of them during a couple of days. What do they want? It doesn't even seem like they want cheaper price or a deal through PP, as they just spam me with these messages. are they scammers? what is it about? thanks!



It is some kind of scam. There was a post on here about this at some point. Just ignore them and report their account to Poshmark. Their account and their comments will be deleted.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> It is some kind of scam. There was a post on here about this at some point. Just ignore them and report their account to Poshmark. Their account and their comments will be deleted.



Hi Thank you, you've always been so helpful! I was just wondering what's the point and what do they want?


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi Thank you, you've always been so helpful! I was just wondering what's the point and what do they want?



I wonder also! I see these on listings all of the time too. I am not sure if they try to get personal info once they are emailed for identity theft purposes. That is my best guess.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder also! I see these on listings all of the time too. I am not sure if they try to get personal info once they are emailed for identity theft purposes. That is my best guess.



thank god I'm super paranoid and never agree to continue conversation by e-mail or do anything outside eBay / Tradesy / posh


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> hi! I am new at Poshmark, and I wonder who are all these people who create accounts and then 5 minutes later send multiple same messages to my diff sizes items? Like Hi, my name is xxx and I am interested in this item, please e-mail me to xxx@xxx.xx. I had 4 or 5 of them during a couple of days. What do they want? It doesn't even seem like they want cheaper price or a deal through PP, as they just spam me with these messages. are they scammers? what is it about? thanks!


I'm guessing that if you email them at the email addy they gave you, they'll tell you they're interested and will send payment through Paypal. Then you'll get an email appearing to be from PP with their logo and header telling you to ship the item and once shipped and scanned, they'll release your money.

But the email won't really be from Paypal and you'll have sent a free item.

IT'S A SCAM.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing that if you email them at the email addy they gave you, they'll tell you they're interested and will send payment through Paypal. Then you'll get an email appearing to be from PP with their logo and header telling you to ship the item and once shipped and scanned, they'll release your money.
> 
> But the email won't really be from Paypal and you'll have sent a free item.



Oh I see, I know this kind of scam. thank you so much! Just reported all of them


----------



## GirlieShoppe

How long should I wait until I report an item as not received? I purchased an item on 1/1 but it hasn't been shipped yet (PM wants sellers to ship within 2 days). I messaged the seller today to ask if she'd be shipping soon but she has not responded yet.


----------



## squidgee

GirlieShoppe said:


> How long should I wait until I report an item as not received? I purchased an item on 1/1 but it hasn't been shipped yet (PM wants sellers to ship within 2 days). I messaged the seller today to ask if she'd be shipping soon but she has not responded yet.



I feel you, went through this annoyance too a week ago.  PM gives sellers up to 7 days to ship the item. After that time you may cancel it. Do you see the option? It should be available tomorrow since today is the last day.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

squidgee said:


> I feel you, went through this annoyance too a week ago.  PM gives sellers up to 7 days to ship the item. After that time you may cancel it. Do you see the option? It should be available tomorrow since today is the last day.



Thanks for the info! I don't have the option to cancel yet, but I do see where it says that buyers have up to 7 days to ship. I will cancel as soon as I'm able to. This is very disappointing since this is an item I've been looking for at a decent price.


----------



## squidgee

GirlieShoppe said:


> Thanks for the info! I don't have the option to cancel yet, but I do see where it says that buyers have up to 7 days to ship. I will cancel as soon as I'm able to. This is very disappointing since this is an item I've been looking for at a decent price.



I hope either the seller ships the item ASAP or you do get to cancel. There are also storms on the East Coast so that may have caused delays in processing and shipping. Still, it's the responsibility of the seller to be more communicative in this situation! Best of luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

GirlieShoppe said:


> Thanks for the info! I don't have the option to cancel yet, but I do see where it says that buyers have up to 7 days to ship. I will cancel as soon as I'm able to. This is very disappointing since this is an item I've been looking for at a decent price.


I'm asking this question in sincerely honesty. If the seller has 7 days to ship and that's what PM allows and presuming you bought the item because you want it, why would you cancel the transaction. I assume you were happy with the price. So what if you don't get it until a few days later?

Why cancel if it's an item you want?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BeenBurned said:


> I'm asking this question in sincerely honesty. If the seller has 7 days to ship and that's what PM allows and presuming you bought the item because you want it, why would you cancel the transaction. I assume you were happy with the price. So what if you don't get it until a few days later?
> 
> Why cancel if it's an item you want?



Hi BB, I'll only cancel if the seller doesn't ship within the 7-day mark. I don't want to wait 2-3 weeks to see if she's going to send it. My decision to cancel after the 7-day mark has nothing to do with the price. It seems to be a great item and the price was right. At the time I posted my question, the seller had not shipped nor contacted me about a delay. I heard from her this morning (I messaged her yesterday to ask if she'd be shipping soon) and she said she'd ship tmrw. If she does, great! If not, I will probably opt to cancel as it will be past the 7-day mark at that point.


----------



## new.old.bag

At least she is communicating. It's the worst when they don't reply and don't communicate. I would wait if it is something I have been wanting forever at a great price.

I had the opposite problem recently where Posh marked an item delivered when it wasn't yet and released the funds, luckily the item turned out to be all well when it did arrive.


----------



## NANI1972

I just sold my first item on Poshmark. What does it mean when it says when the buyer accepts the item? Can the buyer return it for any reason? I thought once it's sold I was free of it? If someone could kindly let me know. Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 3569724
> 
> 
> I just sold my first item on Poshmark. What does it mean when it says when the buyer accepts the item? Can the buyer return it for any reason? I thought once it's sold I was free of it? If someone could kindly let me know. Thank you



Once the item is scanned as delivered the buyer has a couple of days to inspect it to make sure the item is not SNAD. Poshmark sends the buyer an email as soon as it is scanned as delivered asking the buyer to accept the item and rate the seller. Once this is done, your money will be released. If they don't get around to it, it will automatically be released to you after the couple day inspection period has passed. Some sellers send a message to the buyer asking them to please accept the item once it has been delivered (sellers also receive the notification that the item was delivered). I have never done this, it can come across as pushy I think and I don't really care if I get the money a few days later.


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> Once the item is scanned as delivered the buyer has a couple of days to inspect it to make sure the item is not SNAD. Poshmark sends the buyer an email as soon as it is scanned as delivered asking the buyer to accept the item and rate the seller. Once this is done, your money will be released. If they don't get around to it, it will automatically be released to you after the couple day inspection period has passed. Some sellers send a message to the buyer asking them to please accept the item once it has been delivered (sellers also receive the notification that the item was delivered). I have never done this, it can come across as pushy I think and I don't really care if I get the money a few days later.



Thank you for the info. Hopefully I'll be safe because the item is being sent to poshmark headquarters first.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you for the info. Hopefully I'll be safe because the item is being sent to poshmark headquarters first.



The buyer still has a chance to inspect the item, but really once Poshmark inspects it the deal is done.


----------



## lallybelle

So what's the deal, you can't contact a seller/buyer privately, Only by posting comments on the page?


----------



## nicole0612

lallybelle said:


> So what's the deal, you can't contact a seller/buyer privately, Only by posting comments on the page?



That is correct. Some people find ways to get around it, but you also have to decide if you want your contact info there forever because you cannot delete comments.


----------



## anthrosphere

mharri20 said:


> I personally think it's because of the casual feel of Posh so people don't care. Also, maybe using phones to type instead of the computer, and I guess autocorrect and laziness of typing leads to many miss-spelled words. I know sometimes I realize later I miss-spelled something and fix it. but I don't always go back and read descriptions like I should.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I see "rag & bone" listed as "tag & bone" lol.



Speaking of misspelled, it's actually written as "misspelled" not "miss-spelled." Just an FYI.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Everyone, 

Does anyone know if Poshmark has a customer service number? As I called out a scammer for using my pictures in order to scam others and she has been spamming ALL of my listings non stop. Now she is impersonating me with her scammer closet using my full name and my profile picture as hers. This is just crazy that poshmark allows weridos and people like that to join. Any legal action help is also appreciated.


----------



## squidgee

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if Poshmark has a customer service number? As I called out a scammer for using my pictures in order to scam others and she has been spamming ALL of my listings non stop. Now she is impersonating me with her scammer closet using my full name and my profile picture as hers. This is just crazy that poshmark allows weridos and people like that to join. Any legal action help is also appreciated.



I tried looking it up too and found this link, but not sure if it works. They seem to prefer contact over email. On their Facebook page it seems a lot of people are clamoring for the same info to complain about issues.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Thank you sooooooo VERY much. I appreciate it. I called a few minutes ago and the number ONLY has has voicemail and I am 100% sure they won't get back to me. The scammer deleted her poshmark account but I am 100% sure she will be back.   *sighs*


----------



## BeenBurned

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if Poshmark has a customer service number? As I called out a scammer for using my pictures in order to scam others and she has been spamming ALL of my listings non stop. Now she is impersonating me with her scammer closet using my full name and my profile picture as hers. This is just crazy that poshmark allows weridos and people like that to join. Any legal action help is also appreciated.


Another option which can get PM in big trouble if they ignore is a DMCA filing. This is a legal notice to the venue that someone (or the site) has infringing materials, materials which infringe on your rights. (And certainly use of your pictures and profile is infringement.)

https://poshmark.com/copyright

One of my posts on this thread gives a template for filing DMCA. I can guarantee you'll get a response! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...plates-for-dealing-with-ebay-troubles.951455/


----------



## Martini0317

BeenBurned said:


> She's also on ebay:
> http://stores.ebay.com/Timeless-Vogue



So this person is a scammer? I was considering buying one of her listings!


----------



## Martini0317

Arlene619 said:


> The timelessvogue you are talking about is a scammer. She named her closet that because the eBay user timelessvogue was contacted and she confirmed that she did not have a poshmark account, and she only sold her items on ebay. If you look for the scammer timelessvogue you won't find her on poshmark anymore.



So is the timeless-vogue on Ebay legit? I am considering buying a bag from her but confused if it's the same person from postmark


----------



## BeenBurned

Martini0317 said:


> So this person is a scammer? I was considering buying one of her listings!





Martini0317 said:


> So is the timeless-vogue on Ebay legit? I am considering buying a bag from her but confused if it's the same person from postmark


Timeless-vogue on ebay is *legitimate*. If you go back to those 13-month old posts, you'll see that the scammer used a similar ID to carry out her scam. Originally, there was some confusion whether they were the same or different people.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-anyone-use-poshmark.780202/page-136#post-29518052


----------



## catfancier3

nicole0612 said:


> I emailed their CS once because I was worried if there was a cap on their insurance since I was listing a $5,500 item. They responded that there is no cap on their shipping insurance using their preprinted label, they will cover he full price.


I know this is a little late, but I was looking for an ebay alternative and was checking out the feedback here on the forum for all the likely choices. I don't know how Poshmark can claim your package is insured beyond what the post office allows. The cost to insure a $5,500 package is unavailable because the PO caps coverage at $5,000. If you were to purchase insurance for $5,000 it would cost a lot. See the following rates from USPS. Also, the USPS caps the amount of insurance that can be purchased for an online shipping label. I think I saw $2500 limit the last time I looked into it, but don't quote me on that number it may be far less.

*Domestic Extra Services*
Below are highlights of changes implemented in May 2007 to domestic extra services:

*Insurance*

All domestic insured items now bear a barcoded label. This includes those items with a value up to $50. *Note:* Unnumbered indemnity is no longer offered.
Insured items valued up to $200 use PS Form 3813, _Receipt for Domestic Insured Parcel_, and receive a scan at delivery, but no signature is collected.
Insured items valued over $200 use PS Form 3813–P, _Insured Mail Receipt_, and receive a scan at delivery, and a signature is collected.
Unlike Certified Mail and Registered Mail scans, an insurance scan by itself will not provide electronic verification that the article was delivered or that a delivery attempt was made.
Prices for insurance coverage changed as follows:
Value up to $50 is $1.65.
$50.01 to $100 is $2.05.
$100.01 to $200 is $2.45.
$200.01 to $300 is $4.60.
The price per additional $100 of insurance, valued over $300 up to $5,000, is $4.60 plus $0.90 per each $100 or fraction thereof.


----------



## ThisVNchick

catfancier3 said:


> I know this is a little late, but I was looking for an ebay alternative and was checking out the feedback here on the forum for all the likely choices. I don't know how Poshmark can claim your package is insured beyond what the post office allows. The cost to insure a $5,500 package is unavailable because the PO caps coverage at $5,000. If you were to purchase insurance for $5,000 it would cost a lot. See the following rates from USPS. Also, the USPS caps the amount of insurance that can be purchased for an online shipping label. I think I saw $2500 limit the last time I looked into it, but don't quote me on that number it may be far less.
> 
> *Domestic Extra Services*
> Below are highlights of changes implemented in May 2007 to domestic extra services:
> 
> *Insurance*
> 
> All domestic insured items now bear a barcoded label. This includes those items with a value up to $50. *Note:* Unnumbered indemnity is no longer offered.
> Insured items valued up to $200 use PS Form 3813, _Receipt for Domestic Insured Parcel_, and receive a scan at delivery, but no signature is collected.
> Insured items valued over $200 use PS Form 3813–P, _Insured Mail Receipt_, and receive a scan at delivery, and a signature is collected.
> Unlike Certified Mail and Registered Mail scans, an insurance scan by itself will not provide electronic verification that the article was delivered or that a delivery attempt was made.
> Prices for insurance coverage changed as follows:
> Value up to $50 is $1.65.
> $50.01 to $100 is $2.05.
> $100.01 to $200 is $2.45.
> $200.01 to $300 is $4.60.
> The price per additional $100 of insurance, valued over $300 up to $5,000, is $4.60 plus $0.90 per each $100 or fraction thereof.



I've shipped bags (sold on ebay) for around $4000ish and have been able to purchased a label with insurance through my online account. 

Poshmark probably has some business deal with USPS (like ebay)- that's why their labels are flat-rate at $6 and they come with full insurance. You are correct, USPS does not cover more than $5000 on priority mail, so I'd assume anything over that $5000 mark is paid from PM's account. Then again, not many things are sold in that price range (none that I have seen).


----------



## catfancier3

ThisVNchick said:


> I've shipped bags (sold on ebay) for around $4000ish and have been able to purchased a label with insurance through my online account.
> 
> Poshmark probably has some business deal with USPS (like ebay)- that's why their labels are flat-rate at $6 and they come with full insurance. You are correct, USPS does not cover more than $5000 on priority mail, so I'd assume anything over that $5000 mark is paid from PM's account. Then again, not many things are sold in that price range (none that I have seen).


Have you attempted this recently. I was unable to get high value insurance buying postage for an ebay sale through paypal a few weeks ago. It said I had to go to a physical USPS location to purchase more insurance. There is no way a $6 shipping label covers much for insurance. Probably $50 no matter who the client is. Seems like PM is self insuring and pays out-of-pocket in the event of a loss. It is much cheaper than paying for insurance on each and every high end luxury mailing they deal with.


----------



## yyou824

So...I have a few lululemon power y tanks (like literally plain stretchy spaghetti strap work out tanks, nothing fancy) for sale on PM and I am getting requests from people to "model" them. I'm just confused on what the point of modeling a tank top would be since they will look like what your body looks like, so different for everyone. I'd understand if an item was oversized/drapey/etc but a plain tank top? Plus I am careful to use clear well laid out pictures of the items, so Im honestly a little weirded out by the request.


----------



## FlipDiver

ThisVNchick said:


> I've shipped bags (sold on ebay) for around $4000ish and have been able to purchased a label with insurance through my online account.
> 
> Poshmark probably has some business deal with USPS (like ebay)- that's why their labels are flat-rate at $6 and they come with full insurance. You are correct, USPS does not cover more than $5000 on priority mail, so I'd assume anything over that $5000 mark is paid from PM's account. Then again, not many things are sold in that price range (none that I have seen).



Sorry, this is definitely wrong. The $6 shipping label does NOT cover $5k insurance. It only covers whatever $6 shipping covers, something like $100-$200 maybe? They tell you to purchase extra insurance if it's over whatever that small threshold amount is. I know this for sure bc I sold a Chanel bag and had to purchase separate shipping with insurance for $2K, which came to around $50.


----------



## ThisVNchick

FlipDiver said:


> Sorry, this is definitely wrong. The $6 shipping label does NOT cover $5k insurance. It only covers whatever $6 shipping covers, something like $100-$200 maybe? They tell you to purchase extra insurance if it's over whatever that small threshold amount is. I know this for sure bc I sold a Chanel bag and had to purchase separate shipping with insurance for $2K, which came to around $50.



Well I've sold items that have gone through PM concierge (meaning over $500) and have never had to pay extra. I've only ever gotten their email with the prepaid label to ship to their HQ and from there I am no longer responsible for the my item's transit. 

I've never been offered to pay any additional postage. The only item that I've requested for a more costly label was because the item was over 5lbs. 

Their label, I can only assume, is like Tradesy's label. Tradesy has a flat rate label of $8.50 and it covers the entire transaction. I've had shoes go missing, Valentino rockstuds that I sold for $750, and was fully reimbursed after Tradesy looked into the problem. I've also shipped out $4500 LV bags and have spoken with their rep (of course shipping out high priced items concerns me and I always want to be covered) and was told that the shipping label fully covers all loss during transit. I'm sure if Tradesy can do it, Poshmark is doing something similar.


----------



## ThisVNchick

catfancier3 said:


> Have you attempted this recently. I was unable to get high value insurance buying postage for an ebay sale through paypal a few weeks ago. It said I had to go to a physical USPS location to purchase more insurance. There is no way a $6 shipping label covers much for insurance. Probably $50 no matter who the client is. Seems like PM is self insuring and pays out-of-pocket in the event of a loss. It is much cheaper than paying for insurance on each and every high end luxury mailing they deal with.



Ive haven't sold on eBay for over 2 years now, so maybe things have changed. I remembered that eBay had two insurance options when checking out- you could either go with their private insurance or the USPS one. I've never purchased postage via Paypal, just on eBay. 

The Poshmark label and full insurance thing is like Tradesy's $8.50 flat rate label. If you hop over to the Tradesy thread there are ladies selling their Chanel bags and using Tradesy's flat rate $8.50 label for shipping. It's been echoed over and over again (members verified this with Tradesy's rep), the Tradesy label is a good deal because it protects the entire transaction for $8.50. Now, whether it's Tradesy or USPS paying out when there's a loss, no one really knows, but the bottom line, $8.50 protects the entire sale for the seller. 

Here's the other thing- how is it possible that I am able to sell a $4000 bag (fairly large sized) and ship it to California from the east coast for $8.50? I know that if I were to purchase the postage for the box (no insurance) it would cost me at least $30 due to the dimension of the box, weight and distance. Yet Tradesy can do it for $8.50. There are things we just don't know.  I think if you're looking to sell and are unsure about something, shoot them an email with your concern. Their response is your selling insurance policy. I know I've asked the question regarding insurance and have saved/screenshot the conversation for my protection. I am only speaking for my experience.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

yyou824 said:


> So...I have a few lululemon power y tanks (like literally plain stretchy spaghetti strap work out tanks, nothing fancy) for sale on PM and I am getting requests from people to "model" them. I'm just confused on what the point of modeling a tank top would be since they will look like what your body looks like, so different for everyone. I'd understand if an item was oversized/drapey/etc but a plain tank top? Plus I am careful to use clear well laid out pictures of the items, so Im honestly a little weirded out by the request.



I was never a fan of those requests since they usually came from time wasters.  Frankly, I often sold stuff when it no longer fit - saying such never resulted in anyone claiming I lost the sale because of it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

yyou824 said:


> So...I have a few lululemon power y tanks (like literally plain stretchy spaghetti strap work out tanks, nothing fancy) for sale on PM and I am getting requests from people to "model" them. I'm just confused on what the point of modeling a tank top would be since they will look like what your body looks like, so different for everyone. I'd understand if an item was oversized/drapey/etc but a plain tank top? Plus I am careful to use clear well laid out pictures of the items, so Im honestly a little weirded out by the request.



I get weirded out by modeling requests as well. I usually respond by saying I don't like to post photos of myself on the Internet. One gal asked me to model a pair of sunglasses. I declined but updated my listing with a photo of Paris Hilton wearing the same style.


----------



## squidgee

yyou824 said:


> So...I have a few lululemon power y tanks (like literally plain stretchy spaghetti strap work out tanks, nothing fancy) for sale on PM and I am getting requests from people to "model" them. I'm just confused on what the point of modeling a tank top would be since they will look like what your body looks like, so different for everyone. I'd understand if an item was oversized/drapey/etc but a plain tank top? Plus I am careful to use clear well laid out pictures of the items, so Im honestly a little weirded out by the request.



I agree it doesn't add anything for you to model a basic top, reference stock photos are fine. If it was a more complicated top/jacket/ whatever then maybe it's helpful, but not for a basic tank.


----------



## Fikaccnut

dieguteteufelin said:


> I was never a fan of those requests since they usually came from time wasters.  Frankly, I often sold stuff when it no longer fit - saying such never resulted in anyone claiming I lost the sale because of it.



100%. I just straight-up say that I don't model, it's a waste of time - most won't buy, I'm probably not their shape/size so it's inaccurate AF, and I really just don't want to have pictures of me all over the Internet. I have most of my clothes modeled on a mannequin but have STILL been asked despite that [emoji849]


----------



## pinky7129

I feel like I've been selling more on Poshmark than on eBay recently


----------



## Lodpah

pinky7129 said:


> I feel like I've been selling more on Poshmark than on eBay recently


Yeah, I have been doing pretty good there. It's not too bad. Compared to Tradesy and Ebay, I'd rather sell on PM.


----------



## Selenalynn

Bayou Minou said:


> I just had to pop in and share this that came across my Facebook feed.  LMAO... do I want the half eaten grape for $20 or the fake LV for $35??



It's late and I can't sleep. This post cracked me up probably more then it should! [emoji23]


----------



## Dawn

I really like Poshmark - especially because the buyer pays the shipping up front and sellers just have to print the shipping label and drop it off!


----------



## FlipDiver

Dawn said:


> I really like Poshmark - especially because the buyer pays the shipping up front and sellers just have to print the shipping label and drop it off!



But you can do that selling on eBay too, and they don't charge 20% fees.


----------



## pinky7129

FlipDiver said:


> But you can do that selling on eBay too, and they don't charge 20% fees.



I agree. However, sometimes the item goes quicker via Poshmark based on the generation buying or looking for it


----------



## whatevany

I was looking to buy a bag charm to jazz up my handbag and saw a cute Coach one for the price of $28.00. I'm glad I read here first about this site before making the purchase. Instead I'm going to purchase a Juicy Couture charm that I saw at Kohl's for $26.00 with a 15% off coupon. Thanks!


----------



## FlipDiver

whatevany said:


> I was looking to buy a bag charm to jazz up my handbag and saw a cute Coach one for the price of $28.00. I'm glad I read here first about this site before making the purchase. Instead I'm going to purchase a Juicy Couture charm that I saw at Kohl's for $26.00 with a 15% off coupon. Thanks!



What kind? Bag charms are so cute [emoji847]


----------



## whatevany

The JC is now on sale for 18.20


----------



## fashion_victim9

just had my first "Item Not As Described" case. posher bought a pair of shoes and then I had this letter from Poshmark right after she received them today. Could anyone let me know how it usually happens? I can't see any details and don't know the reason buyer gave them. How long does it usually take? How often does PM take seller's side? Is is like on eBay when buyer is always right no matter what?

Thank you in advance, would appreciate any help / a piece of advice!


----------



## pinky7129

fashion_victim9 said:


> just had my first "Item Not As Described" case. posher bought a pair of shoes and then I had this letter from Poshmark right after she received them today. Could anyone let me know how it usually happens? I can't see any details and don't know the reason buyer gave them. How long does it usually take? How often does PM take seller's side? Is is like on eBay when buyer is always right no matter what?
> 
> Thank you in advance, would appreciate any help / a piece of advice!



Can I ask who the buyer was? I had one too


----------



## fashion_victim9

pinky7129 said:


> Can I ask who the buyer was? I had one too



.


----------



## pinky7129

fashion_victim9 said:


> brigance1



I had a different one. You can comment on the dispute btw.


----------



## fashion_victim9

pinky7129 said:


> I had a different one. You can comment on the dispute btw.



i know, I did comment there that I have additional pictures if needed and described the condition clearly etc.
could you pls remove her nickname from your comment too? not sure if it was ethical


----------



## fashion_victim9

pinky7129 said:


> I had a different one. You can comment on the dispute btw.


 I had 13 sales during a couple of weeks and so far all the other transactions went so smooth. hope PM will be fair in that case


----------



## pinky7129

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had 13 sales during a couple of weeks and so far all the other transactions went so smooth. hope PM will be fair in that case



Th name is okay. 

I posted shoes in a size 39. I marked the 39 box as well and wrote 39 in the description. Picture also showed size 39. Pretty sure she just has buyers remorse


----------



## Lodpah

fashion_victim9 said:


> just had my first "Item Not As Described" case. posher bought a pair of shoes and then I had this letter from Poshmark right after she received them today. Could anyone let me know how it usually happens? I can't see any details and don't know the reason buyer gave them. How long does it usually take? How often does PM take seller's side? Is is like on eBay when buyer is always right no matter what?
> 
> Thank you in advance, would appreciate any help / a piece of advice!


Hi it usually takes a few days but no more than a week. In my case, a buyer bought a brand new outfit from me and I had a feeing she wanted it for New Year's eve and then she opened a case. I never got my item back but PM refunded me my money because the item was "lost." So I would give it a few days or you can alway click one my sales and there's an inquiry thingy you can send PM and ask questions. It will have your item number already filled out.


----------



## rkiz

fashion_victim9 said:


> just had my first "Item Not As Described" case. posher bought a pair of shoes and then I had this letter from Poshmark right after she received them today. Could anyone let me know how it usually happens? I can't see any details and don't know the reason buyer gave them. How long does it usually take? How often does PM take seller's side? Is is like on eBay when buyer is always right no matter what?
> 
> Thank you in advance, would appreciate any help / a piece of advice!



I recently had to file a INAD case on a Posh purchase. Ordered a vintage bag that was in way worse shape than stated or photographed.  I buy a lot of things on Posh and this was my first time opening a case. I submitted my case and photos, and it took Posh about 3 days to get back to me with a return shipping label. I know my seller was informed immediately about the case, but I don't think Posh shared the details since she messaged me about it in the listing. I don't think they always side with the buyer though, there's got to be a legit reason to return (unless they lie - hopefully that's not the case for you). Good luck, hopefully they close in your favor!


----------



## pinky7129

Poshmark is full of idiots. Apparently marking a shoe size 39 a 39 is not as described


----------



## rkiz

pinky7129 said:


> Poshmark is full of idiots. Apparently marking a shoe size 39 a 39 is not as described



Wow that's ridiculous. Sorry that happened to you. ☹️


----------



## pinky7129

rkiz said:


> Wow that's ridiculous. Sorry that happened to you. ☹️



Which... I don't get the logic?


----------



## pinky7129

No worries. I am appealing. Watch out for pursegalore on pm

She told me that "in America" a 39 is an 8.5. 

Lord, someone needs to tell us New Yorkers we ain't American!!!


----------



## ylime

@pinky7129 did you list the shoes as an 8, or 9? I'm an 8, but I wear EU 39, so I wonder if the decision is based on if you listed it as an 8? Totally not fair either way, but just thought it might be a reason why. 

PM really needs to add an option to add the European sizing. 39 does not mean a 9, which is how they currently have it shown.


----------



## ylime

fashion_victim9 said:


> just had my first "Item Not As Described" case. posher bought a pair of shoes and then I had this letter from Poshmark right after she received them today. Could anyone let me know how it usually happens? I can't see any details and don't know the reason buyer gave them. How long does it usually take? How often does PM take seller's side? Is is like on eBay when buyer is always right no matter what?
> 
> Thank you in advance, would appreciate any help / a piece of advice!



I had to file because a dress I purchased came with holes along the seams, which was clearly not shown or mentioned in the listing. Posh got back to me within 24 hours with a return label, but I didn't get my refund until the return package was received by the seller (confirmed by PM's tracking, not her).


----------



## pinky7129

ylime said:


> @pinky7129 did you list the shoes as an 8, or 9? I'm an 8, but I wear EU 39, so I wonder if the decision is based on if you listed it as an 8? Totally not fair either way, but just thought it might be a reason why.
> 
> PM really needs to add an option to add the European sizing. 39 does not mean a 9, which is how they currently have it shown.



Yes. BUT I also mentioned again in listing size 39 and showed a photo


----------



## BeenBurned

Is there a way to list shoes with just the sizing as supplied by the manufacturer? Some shoes (Uggs, for example) show the conversions. Others are sized either in US or in Euro sizing but don't convert. If possible, it's best to list only as shown the the mfr.


----------



## piosavsfan

Just received a Balenciaga from Poshmark that was sent in a plain large envelope, not even any bubbles! Some sellers have no common sense at all.


----------



## fashion_victim9

pinky7129 said:


> No worries. I am appealing. Watch out for pursegalore on pm
> 
> She told me that "in America" a 39 is an 8.5.
> 
> Lord, someone needs to tell us New Yorkers we ain't American!!!



I had one posher writing in my comments that I need to put the right size as Euro 39 is US 8, not 9. But I didn't even put it manually, I just choose Euro 39 and Posh puts US 9 in description as according to their size chart 39 is 9, 40 is 10 and so on Shoes made by European designers do run small but it's buyer's concern, not seller's.  you should know your size of particular brand or use google / pf to figure out how it fits, or go to the store to try it on before or just hope for the best and resell them if they don't fit (that's what I do pretty often). besides I always put detailed measurements in every item's description, but there still some buyers who find reasons to complain


----------



## fashion_victim9

Lodpah said:


> Hi it usually takes a few days but no more than a week. In my case, a buyer bought a brand new outfit from me and I had a feeing she wanted it for New Year's eve and then she opened a case. I never got my item back but PM refunded me my money because the item was "lost." So I would give it a few days or you can alway click one my sales and there's an inquiry thingy you can send PM and ask questions. It will have your item number already filled out.





rkiz said:


> I recently had to file a INAD case on a Posh purchase. Ordered a vintage bag that was in way worse shape than stated or photographed.  I buy a lot of things on Posh and this was my first time opening a case. I submitted my case and photos, and it took Posh about 3 days to get back to me with a return shipping label. I know my seller was informed immediately about the case, but I don't think Posh shared the details since she messaged me about it in the listing. I don't think they always side with the buyer though, there's got to be a legit reason to return (unless they lie - hopefully that's not the case for you). Good luck, hopefully they close in your favor!




Thank you, girls! Posh did close that case in my favor, yaaay!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thank you, girls! Posh did close that case in my favor, yaaay!



Yay! Good news!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> Yay! Good news!!



thank you I am so happy and also surprised, as I got used to eBay policy where buyer is always right


----------



## pinky7129

fashion_victim9 said:


> I had one posher writing in my comments that I need to put the right size as Euro 39 is US 8, not 9. But I didn't even put it manually, I just choose Euro 39 and Posh puts US 9 in description as according to their size chart 39 is 9, 40 is 10 and so on Shoes made by European designers do run small but it's buyer's concern, not seller's.  you should know your size of particular brand or use google / pf to figure out how it fits, or go to the store to try it on before or just hope for the best and resell them if they don't fit (that's what I do pretty often). besides I always put detailed measurements in every item's description, but there still some buyers who find reasons to complain



Still worked against me. I emailed posh asking why they mismark and make the seller lose


----------



## smacedo

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a way to list shoes with just the sizing as supplied by the manufacturer? Some shoes (Uggs, for example) show the conversions. Others are sized either in US or in Euro sizing but don't convert. If possible, it's best to list only as shown the the mfr.



I usually list the shoes as the size that's listed on the box or on the show. Then in the description I'll give more sizing info. Like runs tts or 36.5 u.s size 6. I try to be as descriptive as possible.


----------



## Kikir84

Hey so my friend just got scammed by a user by the name 'girlheyhey'. She sold her a Marc jacobs Stam bag and this person opened a case claiming it wasn't what was described... she then sent back a rando, no name  lime green bag. So beyond letting you all know not to do business with this C-U - Next Tuesday, what should she do beyond just contacting poshmark. She's beyond mad and as her best friend I'm angry too.


----------



## pinky7129

Kikir84 said:


> Hey so my friend just got scammed by a user by the name 'girlheyhey'. She sold her a Marc jacobs Stam bag and this person opened a case claiming it wasn't what was described... she then sent back a rando, no name  lime green bag. So beyond letting you all know not to do business with this C-U - Next Tuesday, what should she do beyond just contacting poshmark. She's beyond mad and as her best friend I'm angry too.



Honestly all you can do is email. They don't respond to Facebook or twitter and ignore you in social media.


----------



## Kikir84

pinky7129 said:


> Honestly all you can do is email. They don't respond to Facebook or twitter and ignore you in social media.


Thanks pinky that's pretty much what I thought but in my solidarity anger I wanted to help her more.


----------



## pinky7129

Kikir84 said:


> Thanks pinky that's pretty much what I thought but in my solidarity anger I wanted to help her more.



I understand  wish there was more we could do


----------



## smacedo

Hoping someone can help me with this. I usually just sell on Posh, I don't really buy. On 3 separate occasions I've sold some items and the buyer doesn't immediately accept and rate the purchase. I know the buyer has 3 days to accept and rate. If they don't then Posh will step in and release funds to the seller.

This is the 3rd time I've sold something and the buyer hasn't immediately accepted and rated. My items were delivered on Saturday and then today I received an email from Posh stating that my earnings were added to my balance and I could redeem  my funds. BUT there was no rating from the buyer. My items show Delivered with no rating. It hasn't even been 3 days since the buyer received my items....so what happened? Can a buyer accept items and not rate? I thought buyers had to rate. 

If anyone has any insight I'd totally appreciate it!


----------



## Prettyn

smacedo said:


> Hoping someone can help me with this. I usually just sell on Posh, I don't really buy. On 3 separate occasions I've sold some items and the buyer doesn't immediately accept and rate the purchase. I know the buyer has 3 days to accept and rate. If they don't then Posh will step in and release funds to the seller.
> 
> This is the 3rd time I've sold something and the buyer hasn't immediately accepted and rated. My items were delivered on Saturday and then today I received an email from Posh stating that my earnings were added to my balance and I could redeem  my funds. BUT there was no rating from the buyer. My items show Delivered with no rating. It hasn't even been 3 days since the buyer received my items....so what happened? Can a buyer accept items and not rate? I thought buyers had to rate.
> 
> If anyone has any insight I'd totally appreciate it!


Buyers don't have to rate, I had a few not rate me.


----------



## smacedo

Prettyn said:


> Buyers don't have to rate, I had a few not rate me.



Dang. Kind of makes me a little sad. I take my closet serious and I sell items that come from my own actual closet. Sometimes it's hard to part with my Loubs or my designer bags. And I try to be fair and sell at appropriate prices. I even put personal touches into my packaging and wrapping....a "thank you" would be nice. Or at least rating to know that the buyer liked what they got.


----------



## Lodpah

smacedo said:


> Dang. Kind of makes me a little sad. I take my closet serious and I sell items that come from my own actual closet. Sometimes it's hard to part with my Loubs or my designer bags. And I try to be fair and sell at appropriate prices. I even put personal touches into my packaging and wrapping....a "thank you" would be nice. Or at least rating to know that the buyer liked what they got.


That's happened to me. I think people just want to buy and don't bother with leaving a feedback. I had someone buy and days later finally gave me a rating. Don't worry about it.


----------



## mharri20

I usually don't let these things get under my skin, but there is a seller with high end replica shoes that has been selling on posh for MONTHS, and she still isn't gone. I've reported every listing she has at least 20 times, and her as a seller as well. I have been trying to warn buyers. Some of them said they went to a department store who told them the shoes were real so they are happy with their purchase.

Department stores notoriously authenticate wrong, and it drives me CRAZY! Anyways, I've emailed posh about this woman at least 5 times, and STILL NOTHING. Yesterday morning I spent over an hour writing up an email with links to her fakes, the fake websites she steals half of her photos from, and real versions so they can see the difference.

And yet...she is still there and selling! 

I just don't know what to do anymore...it kills me seeing her shoes sell and knowing people are spending money (always under $500 of course) on fakes like that.


----------



## BeenBurned

mharri20 said:


> I usually don't let these things get under my skin, but there is a seller with high end replica shoes that has been selling on posh for MONTHS, and she still isn't gone. I've reported every listing she has at least 20 times, and her as a seller as well. I have been trying to warn buyers. Some of them said they went to a department store who told them the shoes were real so they are happy with their purchase.
> 
> Department stores notoriously authenticate wrong, and it drives me CRAZY! Anyways, I've emailed posh about this woman at least 5 times, and STILL NOTHING. Yesterday morning I spent over an hour writing up an email with links to her fakes, the fake websites she steals half of her photos from, and real versions so they can see the difference.
> 
> And yet...she is still there and selling!
> 
> I just don't know what to do anymore...it kills me seeing her shoes sell and knowing people are spending money (always under $500 of course) on fakes like that.


I don't know the seller you're talking about but I've made comments about my opinions of Poshmark for several years on the Coach subforum. I've reported hundreds (or more) of fakes over the years and have taken it a step further by sending very specific emails to TPTB at PM explaining why items have been reported and in all those years and hundreds of reports, I've NEVER seen PM remove a single listing! And as a result of their actions (or rather, inaction), I won't authenticate Poshmark listings. If the items are fake, they won't be removed anyway and if authentic, I don't want to help PM pad its own bottom line. 

And to add insult to injury, not only does PM not remove fakes or act on reports but their "experts" have further scammed buyers of fakes by deeming those counterfeit items as authentic.


----------



## nicole0612

mharri20 said:


> I usually don't let these things get under my skin, but there is a seller with high end replica shoes that has been selling on posh for MONTHS, and she still isn't gone. I've reported every listing she has at least 20 times, and her as a seller as well. I have been trying to warn buyers. Some of them said they went to a department store who told them the shoes were real so they are happy with their purchase.
> 
> Department stores notoriously authenticate wrong, and it drives me CRAZY! Anyways, I've emailed posh about this woman at least 5 times, and STILL NOTHING. Yesterday morning I spent over an hour writing up an email with links to her fakes, the fake websites she steals half of her photos from, and real versions so they can see the difference.
> 
> And yet...she is still there and selling!
> 
> I just don't know what to do anymore...it kills me seeing her shoes sell and knowing people are spending money (always under $500 of course) on fakes like that.



I think you warned me about some Chanel slingbacks she was selling!!! Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## mharri20

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the seller you're talking about but I've made comments about my opinions of Poshmark for several years on the Coach subforum. I've reported hundreds (or more) of fakes over the years and have taken it a step further by sending very specific emails to TPTB at PM explaining why items have been reported and in all those years and hundreds of reports, I've NEVER seen PM remove a single listing! And as a result of their actions (or rather, inaction), I won't authenticate Poshmark listings. If the items are fake, they won't be removed anyway and if authentic, I don't want to help PM pad its own bottom line.
> 
> And to add insult to injury, not only does PM not remove fakes or act on reports but their "experts" have further scammed buyers of fakes by deeming those counterfeit items as authentic.


Yea I remember you talking about this and the Coach situation. It's terrible what they are doing. I just can't sit back and watch people get constantly scammed. There are a few of us on there who help each other get fakes removed with their automated reports (since after so many people report it it will go away) and that has worked decent. But this one is terrible! 

I hate that I care so much...I should just let it go, but when people are getting fooled, I just can't!


----------



## mharri20

nicole0612 said:


> I think you warned me about some Chanel slingbacks she was selling!!! Thank you [emoji173]


Ah really?? Im so glad you didn't buy from her! I have no idea how her closet is still up. It really is something else, and I think people are getting inaccurate "authentication" through other sources (like department stores or consignment stores) and it's not the truth.


----------



## smacedo

mharri20 said:


> I usually don't let these things get under my skin, but there is a seller with high end replica shoes that has been selling on posh for MONTHS, and she still isn't gone. I've reported every listing she has at least 20 times, and her as a seller as well. I have been trying to warn buyers. Some of them said they went to a department store who told them the shoes were real so they are happy with their purchase.
> 
> Department stores notoriously authenticate wrong, and it drives me CRAZY! Anyways, I've emailed posh about this woman at least 5 times, and STILL NOTHING. Yesterday morning I spent over an hour writing up an email with links to her fakes, the fake websites she steals half of her photos from, and real versions so they can see the difference.
> 
> And yet...she is still there and selling!
> 
> I just don't know what to do anymore...it kills me seeing her shoes sell and knowing people are spending money (always under $500 of course) on fakes like that.



I know what you're saying. I mostly sell on there and all they care about is their bottom line. They just want their 20% and that's it. I've always said they are there to be on the side of the buyer, not the seller.


----------



## tiffCAKE

yyou824 said:


> So...I have a few lululemon power y tanks (like literally plain stretchy spaghetti strap work out tanks, nothing fancy) for sale on PM and I am getting requests from people to "model" them. I'm just confused on what the point of modeling a tank top would be since they will look like what your body looks like, so different for everyone. I'd understand if an item was oversized/drapey/etc but a plain tank top? Plus I am careful to use clear well laid out pictures of the items, so Im honestly a little weirded out by the request.



I used to model some of my shoes because those listings seemed to generate more interest/sales.  Then one day someone asked me to model a Brian Atwood pair that was super low cut that I described as something to the effect of showing major toe cleavage so not a pair for the more demure fashionistas... I always check (cough cough stalk) their own closets to see what kind of interactions they have with people--I try to stay away from problems

The user was actually a dude that posted lots of requests to ladies to model shoes, always shoes.  Never made any purchases EXCEPT when shoes were really worn and beat up. He wanted shoes that were "smelly" specifically or something  horrible like that. So (OF COURSE) then my mind went into overdrive and I googled his posh username... which he ALSO used for a Christian dating site AND a foot fetish porn hub/photo-sharing type forum. He had shared some NSFW shoe fetish pics and pics he had grabbed from various sites like eBay and posh. 

I no longer model my shoes in my listings and don't honor requests to do so!! One bad banana had to ruin the bunch! [emoji13]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prettyn said:


> Buyers don't have to rate, I had a few not rate me.



Me too. 

The only time I didn't rate was when a seller waited until the last day to ship, never ever responded to my messages after payment ( she answered me in 5 minutes BEFORE payment), she just threw an expensive item in a large brown envelope with no padding or anything. It was completely smashed but it was in good condition so I didn't leave bad feedback. If she had just let me know what was going on I would've been OK but just ignoring me after payment was rude. I didn't even message her until day 4.


----------



## c0rinne

FYI, it looks like the price to ship has increased to $6.49.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I didn't realize posh is allowing more than 4 photos now. That's a step in the right direction... now if they would just enforce their own rules I'd be a happy lady!!

Did you ever notice that everyone selling fake Louboutin Biancas (swearing they're real because they were bought somewhere reputable cough cough) has the worst looking replicas ever? Like poofy clown shoes! Platforms all out of proportion and goofy with the ugliest silhouettes... my mostest favoritest comeback from these sellers is that "they look EXACTLY" their other pairs or their friend's pairs so they know that whoever called them out is dead wrong. Roflmao! You don't even have to be an expert to see the problem... smh! [emoji13]


----------



## threadbender

Where are the ratings of the sellers? I am browsing on there since I was reading here and just curious. I am not sure where their "feedback" scores are.


----------



## Lodpah

carlpsmom said:


> Where are the ratings of the sellers? I am browsing on there since I was reading here and just curious. I am not sure where their "feedback" scores are.


Go on their profile, click "about" and scroll down to "love notes" and you can see their ratings.


----------



## threadbender

Thank you. I will go look!

ETA I cannot find where the profile shows up. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## ThisVNchick

carlpsmom said:


> Thank you. I will go look!
> 
> ETA I cannot find where the profile shows up. I don't know what I am doing wrong.



You can only view the profile via mobile only.


----------



## mharri20

carlpsmom said:


> Thank you. I will go look!
> 
> ETA I cannot find where the profile shows up. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


You have to click on the "about" button from a phone. Then if you scroll down you can see "love notes", which are comments only from 5 star ratings. There is no way to see a seller's overall rating sadly.


----------



## threadbender

Thank you.  I am on a laptop. I am not looking at anything expensive but want to deal with a decent seller.


----------



## iloveluxury1

Has anyone had a seller claim an item is replica when you are 100% sure it isn't? 

I have sold 100+ items on Poshmark with no issues (annoying buyers yes, but no issues). I sold a pair of Gucci sunglasses that I purchased from saks maybe 7 years ago, and I have a suspicious feeling the girl either regrets spending the money or doesn't like the style and wants a refund. 

Are the people who authenticate pretty educated on brands? I'm just so upset because the comments are public on Poshmark and an accusation like that ruins my reputation as a seller as I sell Hermes, chanel, Gucci, etc and it's all 100% authentic.


----------



## Prettyn

iloveluxury1 said:


> Has anyone had a seller claim an item is replica when you are 100% sure it isn't?
> 
> I have sold 100+ items on Poshmark with no issues (annoying buyers yes, but no issues). I sold a pair of Gucci sunglasses that I purchased from saks maybe 7 years ago, and I have a suspicious feeling the girl either regrets spending the money or doesn't like the style and wants a refund.
> 
> Are the people who authenticate pretty educated on brands? I'm just so upset because the comments are public on Poshmark and an accusation like that ruins my reputation as a seller as I sell Hermes, chanel, Gucci, etc and it's all 100% authentic.


I had one on poshmark do that to me and I blocked her. I first told that person it was authentic and read my reviews. You are going to run into that once in a while.


----------



## iloveluxury1

Prettyn said:


> I had one on poshmark do that to me and I blocked her. I first told that person it was authentic and read my reviews. You are going to run into that once in a while.



Did Poshmark side with you and not allow the return?


----------



## Prettyn

iloveluxury1 said:


> Did Poshmark side with you and not allow the return?


Yes, poshmark had the buyer send them more pictures and poshmark emailed the buyer that's it was authentic so she had to keep it. I think it was buyers remorse.


----------



## BeenBurned

iloveluxury1 said:


> Are the people who authenticate pretty educated on brands? I'm just so upset because the comments are public on Poshmark and an accusation like that ruins my reputation as a seller as I sell Hermes, chanel, Gucci, etc and it's all 100% authentic.


I don't trust PM's authenticators.


----------



## FlipDiver

BeenBurned said:


> I don't trust PM's authenticators.



Totally agree. It's a stretch that they can even call themselves authenticators.


----------



## ilove$

I opened a case, mark on a shirt, was about $20, I just want to return it, it's been 2 days, they still haven't gotten back to me.....


----------



## pinky7129

ilove$ said:


> I opened a case, mark on a shirt, was about $20, I just want to return it, it's been 2 days, they still haven't gotten back to me.....



Mark on a shirt? Picture? Would it come off in the wash?


----------



## ThisVNchick

ilove$ said:


> I opened a case, mark on a shirt, was about $20, I just want to return it, it's been 2 days, they still haven't gotten back to me.....


Sometimes it takes awhile but they are pretty fair about it. If it is clearly a SNAD case, you'll win, just hold out a bit longer.


----------



## smacedo

ilove$ said:


> I opened a case, mark on a shirt, was about $20, I just want to return it, it's been 2 days, they still haven't gotten back to me.....



It takes anywhere from a week or two for them decide on a return. It happened to me a couple weeks ago. It took them at least a week to make a decision.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ilove$ said:


> I opened a case, mark on a shirt, was about $20, I just want to return it, it's been 2 days, they still haven't gotten back to me.....


They will probably offer you a $5 credit to try to get you to keep it.


----------



## ilove$

Oh, well they asked me to retake the picture again, and resend it thru their app???? I had to download the app just for this, so I guess it will take another "72 hours"


----------



## ilove$

I decide to delete my account, I'm so over poshmark!


----------



## Silviawho

I don't know about selling anything on there, my worst experience buying a bag on there.  First of all if you want to return something you probably won't hear back from them for a couple weeks.  This is for both seller and buyer. They refused to return the bag to seller even though seller is willing to take the purse back because it was not as described, but posh doesn't want to lose their $500 commission, they forced me to keep the bag and gave me $200 credit website.  My credit card company instructed me to send the purse back and after 15 days if they don't refund me the original amount of 2200 then they will file formal dispute and help to get my money back.  I don't wander stand why are they refused to return even though seller wanted her purse back asap and I wanted my money back. It should be so simple for them just to prove it and everybody's happy...
Poshmark definitely won't stay in business too long if they keep doing business this way.


----------



## Silviawho

Shopping on eBay is much better than posh, there just no comparison.  Posh is unprofessional and I'll responsive comes the problem, they don't even have a working phone number, eBay you can call them up and they are there to help you. Never buy anything on posh ever again.


----------



## wolfsmanning08

Has anyone ever accepted an item and then noticed a flaw? I know poshmark says sales are final, but I bought my first Coach purse and accepted it because there was no damage, but later did some research(which I feel so dumb for not having done before) and realized it was a fake. I tried to contact them, to at the very least get the user removed from Poshmark, but they never responded. I have now opened a claim with paypal, so I'm hoping that works.


----------



## nicole0612

wolfsmanning08 said:


> Has anyone ever accepted an item and then noticed a flaw? I know poshmark says sales are final, but I bought my first Coach purse and accepted it because there was no damage, but later did some research(which I feel so dumb for not having done before) and realized it was a fake. I tried to contact them, to at the very least get the user removed from Poshmark, but they never responded. I have now opened a claim with paypal, so I'm hoping that works.



I would have it professionally authenticated, which you can do for $5-7 and then go to your order history and select that there is a problem with your order and attach a photo of the verification that it was deemed not authentic. Poshmark will take 2-5 days to get back to you, but then they will ask you to send in the item back to the seller (or into their headquarters to verify) and you will get your refund afterwards.


----------



## mharri20

I have my issues with Posh, but this one takes the cake. There is a seller who has about 85% designer replicas in her closet, with a few real items sprinkled in, but she claims that they are all authentic (minus a few reeeeeeeeally bad fakes that she admits are fake). Multiple people have commented noticing her items are replicas. A few of the items went through Posh concierge, and were sent back to the seller as they were deemed replicas, and now SHE LISTED THEM AGAIN! How does Posh allow this??

Now for the WORST part...a buyer was commenting about purchasing 2 pairs of shoes from her. I privately let the buyer know they were replicas as I could verify from the photos, but the seller stated she already shipped so the order couldn't be cancelled. Yesterday, I asked the buyer how everything turned out, and she said both shoes she received were indeed fake, but when she sent pictures and reported it to posh, POSH TOLD HER THEY WERE AUTHENTIC AND RELEASED THE SELLER'S FUNDS!!!

This is just like what happened with the coach bag that beenburned talked about. I am so livid for this person right now! I cannot believe that a company would claim to be able to authenticate items and clearly have ZERO clue what they are doing (both of them were not-so-great replicas, so you could easily tell). I don't understand how they haven't been sued or fined by the big brands yet for knowingly selling counterfeits....


----------



## mharri20

wolfsmanning08 said:


> Has anyone ever accepted an item and then noticed a flaw? I know poshmark says sales are final, but I bought my first Coach purse and accepted it because there was no damage, but later did some research(which I feel so dumb for not having done before) and realized it was a fake. I tried to contact them, to at the very least get the user removed from Poshmark, but they never responded. I have now opened a claim with paypal, so I'm hoping that works.


I agree with what the other person said. Pay to have it authenticated (because Posh is terrible at authenticating and may tell you that you're wrong), and then send an email. If you discover something is fake after it's been accepted, they should take it back. When I had a conversation with them on the phone, that is what I was told.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Ugh! I am so over Poshmark! I got a great pair of CL flats a little while ago, and since then TWICE my purchases have been cancelled buy the seller! Once because she wanted to sell it for more, and once just out of the blue cancelled, no explanation given at all. 
It's annoying that I can't leave any feedback. So frustrating!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Wow is this advertising shoes or something else??


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

LOL. I can see where one would think otherwise. However, men (some) are deemed to be attracted to a partially nude female and that seller is doing so by grabbing the attention to sell his sneakers,while giving eye candy lol =).


----------



## ironic568

cadillacclaire said:


> Ugh! I am so over Poshmark! I got a great pair of CL flats a little while ago, and since then TWICE my purchases have been cancelled buy the seller! Once because she wanted to sell it for more, and once just out of the blue cancelled, no explanation given at all.
> It's annoying that I can't leave any feedback. So frustrating!!


Yeah, that sucks, doesn't it. They do that all the time, 'cause there are no consequences, unlike on Ebay. If they have a "Meet your Posher" page, you can leave a comment on there, though I'm not sure it'll help much, if at all.
With all the consignment shops and resale sites available nowadays, my absolute favorite site to buy from is still the good ol' Ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

mharri20 said:


> Now for the WORST part...a buyer was commenting about purchasing 2 pairs of shoes from her. I privately let the buyer know they were replicas as I could verify from the photos, but the seller stated she already shipped so the order couldn't be cancelled. Yesterday, I asked the buyer how everything turned out, and she said both shoes she received were indeed fake, but when she sent pictures and reported it to posh, POSH TOLD HER THEY WERE AUTHENTIC AND RELEASED THE SELLER'S FUNDS!!!
> 
> This is just like what happened with the coach bag that beenburned talked about. I am so livid for this person right now! I cannot believe that a company would claim to be able to authenticate items and clearly have ZERO clue what they are doing (both of them were not-so-great replicas, so you could easily tell). I don't understand how they haven't been sued or fined by the big brands yet for knowingly selling counterfeits....


And this is precisely why I not only won't do business with Poshmark but I won't authenticate listings from that site since clearly, no matter what the truth, Poshmark and their team of non-expert experts won't know the difference. 

And as for the Coach bag you refer to, it was somewhat worse in that case because even after the buyer sent PM pictures and the Coach experts' authentications, Poshmark still insisted that the bag was genuine. But as a "goodwill gesture" to humor the buyer, PM allowed her to send the bag to them for an in-person authentication. And Poshmark STILL deemed the POS as genuine!


----------



## BeenBurned

*Poshmark sellers BEWARE!!*

This person is a scammer and posts in multiple sellers' listings that he's interested in their items and to contact him.

He uses email address of garciarobert920 @ gmail

He has multiple IDs, each with different locations:
robertggg800 - Los Angeles, CA: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertggg800
robertg200 - Kingwood, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertg200
robertgman51vd - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgman51vd
gswrrffghhh23 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/gswrrffghhh23
robertguy13 - Jackson, CA: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertguy13
hjdgdsffk22 - Opa Locka, CA: https://poshmark.com/closet/hjdgdsffk22
hjdgdhthjk22 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/hjdgdhthjk22
robertgman130 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgman130
robertyoung12 - Jackson, CA: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertyoung12
robertgarcia075 - Texarkana, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia075
ghdkkccvhh23 - Durham, NC: https://poshmark.com/closet/ghdkkccvhh23
ghdkkerthhh23 - Miami, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/ghdkkerthhh23
robertgman522  - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgman522

ETA: Another:
robertgman220 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgman220
And another:
ghdkdfgg35r - Jacksonville, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/ghdkdfgg35r
Another:
robertmight200 - Leesburg, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertmight200
And more:
ghdkkerthhh23 - Miami, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/ghdkkerthhh23

OMG!!
robertgarcia22 - Texarkana, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia22
gswrrffghhh23 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/gswrrffghhh23



It looks like he did the same thing on Mercari and was banned:

 Mercari 
This user is no longer using the service
https://www.mercari.com/u/370650325/


----------



## Babycakes1

mharri20 said:


> I have my issues with Posh, but this one takes the cake. There is a seller who has about 85% designer replicas in her closet, with a few real items sprinkled in, but she claims that they are all authentic (minus a few reeeeeeeeally bad fakes that she admits are fake). Multiple people have commented noticing her items are replicas. A few of the items went through Posh concierge, and were sent back to the seller as they were deemed replicas, and now SHE LISTED THEM AGAIN! How does Posh allow this??
> 
> Now for the WORST part...a buyer was commenting about purchasing 2 pairs of shoes from her. I privately let the buyer know they were replicas as I could verify from the photos, but the seller stated she already shipped so the order couldn't be cancelled. Yesterday, I asked the buyer how everything turned out, and she said both shoes she received were indeed fake, but when she sent pictures and reported it to posh, POSH TOLD HER THEY WERE AUTHENTIC AND RELEASED THE SELLER'S FUNDS!!!
> 
> This is just like what happened with the coach bag that beenburned talked about. I am so livid for this person right now! I cannot believe that a company would claim to be able to authenticate items and clearly have ZERO clue what they are doing (both of them were not-so-great replicas, so you could easily tell). I don't understand how they haven't been sued or fined by the big brands yet for knowingly selling counterfeits....


----------



## Babycakes1

Hello, I purchased 4 items from Poshmark and all of them were replica's. I requested my money back each time and they refund my money and agreed that  all my items were fakes. My plans were to try a buy an item over 500.00, if I purchased again because they do the authenticity piece at this price range.  I'm so glad I stumbled across this forum. I know now to stay away from Posh mark all together. Thanks Patti


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I'm really frustrated with Poshmark... I purchased a Coach hang tag on April 9th for a bag that's missing it. The seller shipped on April 12. The item never arrived, so we both contacted Poshmark and they only replied to her (never to me), and said I should wait until MAY 27, to see if the package arrives. That's 1 month & 3 weeks from time of purchase. Does this sound reasonable? I paid for Priority Mail, which normally takes 2-3 days...


----------



## rkiz

LolaCalifornia said:


> I'm really frustrated with Poshmark... I purchased a Coach hang tag on April 9th for a bag that's missing it. The seller shipped on April 12. The item never arrived, so we both contacted Poshmark and they only replied to her (never to me), and said I should wait until MAY 27, to see if the package arrives. That's 1 month & 3 weeks from time of purchase. Does this sound reasonable? I paid for Priority Mail, which normally takes 2-3 days...



I've had a package go missing through posh as both a buyer and a seller. In both instances, it took about 2 weeks or so before posh decided to refund/release funds for both parties after the package was deemed lost. I think their timeline on this sounds unreasonable and they should have contacted you as the buyer. I would try messaging them again. Good luck!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

rkiz said:


> I've had a package go missing through posh as both a buyer and a seller. In both instances, it took about 2 weeks or so before posh decided to refund/release funds for both parties after the package was deemed lost. I think their timeline on this sounds unreasonable and they should have contacted you as the buyer. I would try messaging them again. Good luck!



I just did. Thanks for your advice! I hope they respond this time.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LolaCalifornia said:


> I'm really frustrated with Poshmark... I purchased a Coach hang tag on April 9th for a bag that's missing it. The seller shipped on April 12. The item never arrived, so we both contacted Poshmark and they only replied to her (never to me), and said I should wait until MAY 27, to see if the package arrives. That's 1 month & 3 weeks from time of purchase. Does this sound reasonable? I paid for Priority Mail, which normally takes 2-3 days...



The same thing happened to me in the Fall 2015. It took me 3 months to get my money back and the only response and action I got was after I filed a claim with the BBB. They resolved it 4days later.


----------



## Kidclarke

Bought something for the first time on poshmark earlier today and I'm already getting the "Can we use PayPal, my poshmark is not working." I paid via PayPal, just to confirm I'm assuming this sorta thing is the usual scam and/or the seller is trying to get out of paying fees. They commented on my profile (I think that's what it's called?) thing. I'm in class on mobile so I didn't search around on how to proceed from here but I trust my PurseForum people to steer me the right way.


----------



## rkiz

Kidclarke said:


> Bought something for the first time on poshmark earlier today and I'm already getting the "Can we use PayPal, my poshmark is not working." I paid via PayPal, just to confirm I'm assuming this sorta thing is the usual scam and/or the seller is trying to get out of paying fees. They commented on my profile (I think that's what it's called?) thing. I'm in class on mobile so I didn't search around on how to proceed from here but I trust my PurseForum people to steer me the right way.



Yeah they are lying, trying to avoid fees probably. Don't do it! There's no reason Poshmark wouldn't work for her if you've already paid. At this point all she has to do is print the Posh provided label and mail it. I wouldn't take it off Posh if it were me, this is not a good seller.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The same thing happened to me in the Fall 2015. It took me 3 months to get my money back and the only response and action I got was after I filed a claim with the BBB. They resolved it 4days later.



Sheesh. They are pathetic. Luckily, I got an email today saying they are refunding me... I never thought of contacting the BBB though. Good idea!


----------



## rkiz

LolaCalifornia said:


> Sheesh. They are pathetic. Luckily, I got an email today saying they are refunding me... I never thought of contacting the BBB though. Good idea!



I'm glad they are taking care of you. Perhaps they are quicker to action on lower cost sales - both of my items that got lost were $35 and under. And you said it was a hang tag, right? That probably didn't cost much? Maybe the problems with them have been on more expensive transactions where they would lose more money... idk. Glad you're getting your money back! And you never know, it may still show up in the mail someday - that happens sometimes


----------



## LolaCalifornia

rkiz said:


> I'm glad they are taking care of you. Perhaps they are quicker to action on lower cost sales - both of my items that got lost were $35 and under. And you said it was a hang tag, right? That probably didn't cost much? Maybe the problems with them have been on more expensive transactions where they would lose more money... idk. Glad you're getting your money back! And you never know, it may still show up in the mail someday - that happens sometimes



Yes, it didn't cost much. Only $10 plus shipping. It was a difficult item to find in the specific color I'm looking for, so it would be awesome if it miraculously shows up. 

I bet you're right about them taking longer to respond for the more expensive transactions; they stand more to lose. I guess I'll stick with cheaper transactions or go with eBay next time. Lesson learned.


----------



## Kidclarke

rkiz said:


> Yeah they are lying, trying to avoid fees probably. Don't do it! There's no reason Poshmark wouldn't work for her if you've already paid. At this point all she has to do is print the Posh provided label and mail it. I wouldn't take it off Posh if it were me, this is not a good seller.


I definitely don't plan on doing it. Trying to scam poshmark out of seller fees only means they're a cheat so I don't want to deal with them. 
Is there a way for me to cancel the order early due to them trying to scam or to contact poshmark about them?


----------



## rkiz

Kidclarke said:


> I definitely don't plan on doing it. Trying to scam poshmark out of seller fees only means they're a cheat so I don't want to deal with them.
> Is there a way for me to cancel the order early due to them trying to scam or to contact poshmark about them?



As a buyer you can only cancel yourself within the first three hours after purchase. The seller can cancel though - so you can try asking them to cancel it for you. You can try messaging Posh and letting them know the seller was trying to take the transaction off the app, idk if they would do anything about it though. Unless the seller cancels for you, you might be stuck with it.


----------



## rkiz

Kidclarke said:


> I definitely don't plan on doing it. Trying to scam poshmark out of seller fees only means they're a cheat so I don't want to deal with them.
> Is there a way for me to cancel the order early due to them trying to scam or to contact poshmark about them?



I forgot to add, if after seven days the seller hasn't shipped, then you can go ahead and cancel it on your own.


----------



## rkiz

LolaCalifornia said:


> Yes, it didn't cost much. Only $10 plus shipping. It was a difficult item to find in the specific color I'm looking for, so it would be awesome if it miraculously shows up.
> 
> I bet you're right about them taking longer to respond for the more expensive transactions; they stand more to lose. I guess I'll stick with cheaper transactions or go with eBay next time. Lesson learned.



Poshmark gets a bad rap on this forum, but I'm still a big fan. That's not to say I haven't had any issues (a couple of items lost in mail, a fake, a couple of misrepresented items...), but my issues were always eventually resolved to my satisfaction. 

I've learned to "vet" my sellers before buying by looking at their completed listings. Since the feedback system isn't great (you can only see five star ratings with positive comments), I read through convos in the comments section of their sold listings - this usually gives me a good idea of what kind of person the seller is and if they are worth dealing with. Non-communicative sellers are usually a turnoff, as are those who suggest taking transactions off Posh. 

I've found so many great deals on Posh, just gotta be careful who you buy from. I've had some good luck on Mercari too, if you haven't tried that app out.


----------



## Kidclarke

rkiz said:


> As a buyer you can only cancel yourself within the first three hours after purchase. The seller can cancel though - so you can try asking them to cancel it for you. You can try messaging Posh and letting them know the seller was trying to take the transaction off the app, idk if they would do anything about it though. Unless the seller cancels for you, you might be stuck with it.





rkiz said:


> I forgot to add, if after seven days the seller hasn't shipped, then you can go ahead and cancel it on your own.


Okie dokey, thank you. I sent poshmark an email with a screenshot of them commenting. Hopefully the seller gives up and just cancels. What a bad start on poshmark.


----------



## rkiz

Kidclarke said:


> Okie dokey, thank you. I sent poshmark an email with a screenshot of them commenting. Hopefully the seller gives up and just cancels. What a bad start on poshmark.



Good luck! Sorry this had to be your first experience [emoji53]


----------



## Kidclarke

So I emailed poshmark this:


This was the response:



Did she not read that I had already paid so how am I supposed to not engage with the listing further..? 

The seller has updated with a tracking number and it's supposedly supposed to get here Saturday. When she said she didn't have the bag she said she meant the dust bag. She said her english is bad. She keeps asking if I have paid yet and I told her yes through Poshmark. I'm guessing paypal does the same thing where it holds funds till item is delivered or something. What a mess.  I am not sure if it's just a new seller that doesn't understand selling + the language barrier or what. I would have preferred to just be refunded. I find it odd someone would send if they weren't sure they got paid.


----------



## rkiz

Kidclarke said:


> So I emailed poshmark this:
> View attachment 3681969
> 
> This was the response:
> View attachment 3681968
> 
> 
> Did she not read that I had already paid so how am I supposed to not engage with the listing further..?
> 
> The seller has updated with a tracking number and it's supposedly supposed to get here Saturday. When she said she didn't have the bag she said she meant the dust bag. She said her english is bad. She keeps asking if I have paid yet and I told her yes through Poshmark. I'm guessing paypal does the same thing where it holds funds till item is delivered or something. What a mess.  I am not sure if it's just a new seller that doesn't understand selling + the language barrier or what. I would have preferred to just be refunded. I find it odd someone would send if they weren't sure they got paid.



Huh, weird communication with that seller. Does it look like she has made other sales? Poshmark does not release funds to the seller until after the item is accepted by the buyer. She will get her money from Poshmark once you say you got it and everything is ok. Be sure to check the item carefully after you get it, make sure it's as described and authentic. If there are any issues, notify Posh asap - you have three days after delivery to report any problems, otherwise the funds are automatically released to the seller and that closes the transaction.

Hopefully everything is all good and there's just been a communication barrier. Good luck!


----------



## Kidclarke

rkiz said:


> Huh, weird communication with that seller. Does it look like she has made other sales? Poshmark does not release funds to the seller until after the item is accepted by the buyer. She will get her money from Poshmark once you say you got it and everything is ok. Be sure to check the item carefully after you get it, make sure it's as described and authentic. If there are any issues, notify Posh asap - you have three days after delivery to report any problems, otherwise the funds are automatically released to the seller and that closes the transaction.
> 
> Hopefully everything is all good and there's just been a communication barrier. Good luck!


Thank you for the luck and explanation with how it works! I hope the communication barrier was the problem as well. It looks like she's done transactions before and the other sales have a bunch of the same lingo (confusion on her part with payment/etc).


----------



## rkiz

Kidclarke said:


> Thank you for the luck and explanation with how it works! I hope the communication barrier was the problem as well. It looks like she's done transactions before and the other sales have a bunch of the same lingo (confusion on her part with payment/etc).



Keep us posted once you get the item!


----------



## alansgail

I vote PM as the most frustrating selling platform ever! There is a bag I want very badly on there, very hard to find. A few people have asked questions about it (seller has gone all out and posted 1 photo!).
I even made an offer and didn't hear back. I don't want to buy it outright for fear that their very long 'wait to ship' time will expire and I'm one who likes to know if the sale is going to go through.
I left her a comment that I'm very interested but have yet to hear back, something tells me I never will.
Why list items if you aren't really interested in selling them?


----------



## rkiz

alansgail said:


> I vote PM as the most frustrating selling platform ever! There is a bag I want very badly on there, very hard to find. A few people have asked questions about it (seller has gone all out and posted 1 photo!).
> I even made an offer and didn't hear back. I don't want to buy it outright for fear that their very long 'wait to ship' time will expire and I'm one who likes to know if the sale is going to go through.
> I left her a comment that I'm very interested but have yet to hear back, something tells me I never will.
> Why list items if you aren't really interested in selling them?



That's so frustrating! If you go to their profile you can see if they've even logged in recently. In the "About" section next to the "Posher since x" under their name, you can see the last time they logged in. If it's been a verrry long time it will be blank - a sure sign they are no longer active.

Poshmark really needs to implement some kind of system for abandoned closets. Like, if you don't log in for six months your closet gets deactivated or something.


----------



## alansgail

rkiz said:


> That's so frustrating! If you go to their profile you can see if they've even logged in recently. In the "About" section next to the "Posher since x" under their name, you can see the last time they logged in. If it's been a verrry long time it will be blank - a sure sign they are no longer active.
> 
> Poshmark really needs to implement some kind of system for abandoned closets. Like, if you don't log in for six months your closet gets deactivated or something.


Oh, thanks for that info, I'll go check right now to see if she's still active. Makes no sense at all!

ETA....just checked her status, it says she was active 2 hours ago. Guess she just doesn't care about selling her stuff. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## alansgail

rkiz said:


> That's so frustrating! If you go to their profile you can see if they've even logged in recently. In the "About" section next to the "Posher since x" under their name, you can see the last time they logged in. If it's been a verrry long time it will be blank - a sure sign they are no longer active.
> 
> Poshmark really needs to implement some kind of system for abandoned closets. Like, if you don't log in for six months your closet gets deactivated or something.



I just threw caution to the wind and purchased the bag, we'll see what happens. I imagine she gets a notification on her sale so hopefully she'll send it soon.


----------



## rkiz

alansgail said:


> Oh, thanks for that info, I'll go check right now to see if she's still active. Makes no sense at all!
> 
> ETA....just checked her status, it says she was active 2 hours ago. Guess she just doesn't care about selling her stuff. Thanks for the tip though.





alansgail said:


> I just threw caution to the wind and purchased the bag, we'll see what happens. I imagine she gets a notification on her sale so hopefully she'll send it soon.



I don't understand why some people can't take two seconds to counteroffer or comment back to potential buyers, sheesh! Good luck, hope she follows through and ships your bag!


----------



## alansgail

rkiz said:


> I don't understand why some people can't take two seconds to counteroffer or comment back to potential buyers, sheesh! Good luck, hope she follows through and ships your bag!



Hahaha! Just got a notice that my order was cancelled because the buyer "changed her mind"!!
What mind...lol? Why put it up for sale? She probably sold it somewhere else and forgot to take it down (giving her the benefit of the doubt) but the better guess is that she's just a flake.
Oh well, my search will continue!


----------



## rkiz

alansgail said:


> Hahaha! Just got a notice that my order was cancelled because the buyer "changed her mind"!!
> What mind...lol? Why put it up for sale? She probably sold it somewhere else and forgot to take it down (giving her the benefit of the doubt) but the better guess is that she's just a flake.
> Oh well, my search will continue!



Aw man, that's too bad [emoji53] At least she cancelled and didn't just leave you hanging for a couple of weeks? Good luck on your search! [emoji256]


----------



## alansgail

rkiz said:


> Aw man, that's too bad [emoji53] At least she cancelled and didn't just leave you hanging for a couple of weeks? Good luck on your search! [emoji256]



Yes, at least that was good. Her whole closet (3-4 items) seem to have gone 'poof'. Very strange.
Thanks for the good luck wishes, I'm persistent so will prevail at some point!!


----------



## tiffCAKE

All the super pervy wackadoodles on posh really make me hate the app... putting this user on blast (DO NOT CLICK HIS LINK.... unless you want to be immediately bombarded with explicit images of vajayjays)

I sent an email to posh. Technically I don't think he's breaking  any community rules so I wonder if they will even do anything. Between the fakes, scamming sellers/buyers, lack of enforcement, and pervs it's almost not even worth anymore the occasional deals I score.


----------



## rkiz

tiffCAKE said:


> All the super pervy wackadoodles on posh really make me hate the app... putting this user on blast (DO NOT CLICK HIS LINK.... unless you want to be immediately bombarded with explicit images of vajayjays)
> 
> I sent an email to posh. Technically I don't think he's breaking  any community rules so I wonder if they will even do anything. Between the fakes, scamming sellers/buyers, lack of enforcement, and pervs it's almost not even worth anymore the occasional deals I score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684500



Wow that's just... wow [emoji15]


----------



## alansgail

tiffCAKE said:


> All the super pervy wackadoodles on posh really make me hate the app... putting this user on blast (DO NOT CLICK HIS LINK.... unless you want to be immediately bombarded with explicit images of vajayjays)
> 
> I sent an email to posh. Technically I don't think he's breaking  any community rules so I wonder if they will even do anything. Between the fakes, scamming sellers/buyers, lack of enforcement, and pervs it's almost not even worth anymore the occasional deals I score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684500



Well I'm not about to click on his link but why on earth would PM be alright with some dude blasting out pornography? I'm done there.......


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tiffCAKE said:


> All the super pervy wackadoodles on posh really make me hate the app... putting this user on blast (DO NOT CLICK HIS LINK.... unless you want to be immediately bombarded with explicit images of vajayjays)
> 
> I sent an email to posh. Technically I don't think he's breaking  any community rules so I wonder if they will even do anything. Between the fakes, scamming sellers/buyers, lack of enforcement, and pervs it's almost not even worth anymore the occasional deals I score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684500



Ewww!


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> All the super pervy wackadoodles on posh really make me hate the app... putting this user on blast (DO NOT CLICK HIS LINK.... unless you want to be immediately bombarded with explicit images of vajayjays)
> 
> I sent an email to posh. Technically I don't think he's breaking  any community rules so I wonder if they will even do anything. Between the fakes, scamming sellers/buyers, lack of enforcement, and pervs it's almost not even worth anymore the occasional deals I score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684500


Yuck!

Anyone can send Poshmark a piece of your mind with an email to: hello@poshmark.com


----------



## LL777

alansgail said:


> I vote PM as the most frustrating selling platform ever! There is a bag I want very badly on there, very hard to find. A few people have asked questions about it (seller has gone all out and posted 1 photo!).
> I even made an offer and didn't hear back. I don't want to buy it outright for fear that their very long 'wait to ship' time will expire and I'm one who likes to know if the sale is going to go through.
> I left her a comment that I'm very interested but have yet to hear back, something tells me I never will.
> Why list items if you aren't really interested in selling them?


Some people list items on multiple platforms; after an item sells they forget to remove other listings. I was very interested in purchasing a bag that was posted on PM; so, I made an offer and also left a comment but hadn't  heard anything back from the seller. After that, I checked the recently sold listings for the same item on eBay and the bag was shown as being sold. So, I just figured out that the seller hadn't removed the listing.


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> Yuck!
> 
> Anyone can send Poshmark a piece of your mind with an email to: hello@poshmark.com



Their response to my email this morning was the form letter they always send, promising to get back to me and providing (not helpful) links about how to sell and become a party host. The last time I got one, in response to a seller that I recognized from tradesy (due to the same items and the same scam canceling on-app sales and demanding google wallet payments off-app) they never followed up as promised. 

A while back I encountered another pervert that was stealing photos and posting them to his fetish collection (the photos that he was stealing weren't at all racy, they were on posh afterall and followed guidelines, but they were mixed in with some really explicit fringe stuff that he... curated). I do NOT model anything anymore.  One lady took great offense and told me off when I explained my reasoning. But we have to protect our online content ourselves, so although I regret offending her I still won't do it--when I reached out to posh support about the dude stealing photos from listings, they told me that each person that had their images stolen from posh had to report it. Which I understand technically, but it didn't make me feel any better/safer.


----------



## alansgail

LL777 said:


> Some people list items on multiple platforms; after an item sells they forget to remove other listings. I was very interested in purchasing a bag that was posted on PM; so, I made an offer and also left a comment but hadn't  heard anything back from the seller. After that, I checked the recently sold listings for the same item on eBay and the bag was shown as being sold. So, I just figured out that the seller hadn't removed the listing.



I totally understand this scenario of selling on various platforms, I do it myself. But I also respond as promptly as I can to customer's questions. This seller left questions unanswered for months on Poshmark, no wonder her item didn't sell! All her listings are now gone.....
Plus this isn't my first encounter with an 'absent' seller on PM, where do these people go? Don't they get emails when they have an enquiry on one of their items? I can only speak for myself here but when I list an item for sale (on ANY venue) my goal is to actually sell that item. I also check all of my stores daily for any questions that need to be answered, etc.
Maybe it's just a hobby for some and they really don't care. I have no problem with that unless it's a unicorn item that I've been searching for as it was in this case.


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> Their response to my email this morning was the form letter they always send, promising to get back to me and providing (not helpful) links about how to sell and become a party host. The last time I got one, in response to a seller that I recognized from tradesy (due to the same items and the same scam canceling on-app sales and demanding google wallet payments off-app) they never followed up as promised.


At least you got a reply. I didn't even get the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## Kidclarke

Well, good news is I received the bag! It's a little beat up but I'm still happy with it from the price I paid. My dilemma is that she left this note inside:


The bottom part was she just gave me a rebecca minkoff dust bag instead of the coach one, which I do not care. However, what do I do about the paypal thing? I paid through paypal with poshmark. Do I just put received item on poshmark and hope she gets it? I don't want her to be out the money and the bag, but I am not comfortable doing that through paypal and I have already had the money taken out of my account anyways.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Kidclarke said:


> Well, good news is I received the bag! It's a little beat up but I'm still happy with it from the price I paid. My dilemma is that she left this note inside:
> View attachment 3685599
> 
> The bottom part was she just gave me a rebecca minkoff dust bag instead of the coach one, which I do not care. However, what do I do about the paypal thing? I paid through paypal with poshmark. Do I just put received item on poshmark and hope she gets it? I don't want her to be out the money and the bag, but I am not comfortable doing that through paypal and I have already had the money taken out of my account anyways.



DO NOT PAY THROUGH PAYPAL DIRECTLY!!  She will already get her money from posh once you accept the item.  If you pay through PayPal then she doesn't pay the 20% poshmark fee but she already shipped to you using the posh shipping label.... so I'm not sure exactly how you could possibly pay her now outside of posh without losing whatever you agree to pay her directly through PayPal. You have your item and are ok with it so I'd consider yourself lucky to have a good experience and keep on moving! Put it in your rear view. You owe her nothing--you already paid through posh

ETA: if her posh doesn't work (don't know how that could be true unless she divorced or something and can't figure out how to change her bank account info... if that's the case she has bigger problems  that aren't any of your issue) she can still keep the funds in her posh account instead of withdrawing them to her bank, then use them to buy something instead of drawing money out of her bank account to pay for it (which she claims doesn't work anyway) or her credit card. I'm not sure if you can withdraw posh funds to deposit to PayPal because I've always deposited directly to my bank account... in any case, don't do it!! If you didn't already have the item I'd recommend running far far away and avoiding the seller! [emoji13]


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> At least you got a reply. I didn't even get the courtesy of a reply.



I totally understand why you don't authenticate poshmark listings--they don't value their good customers and drive them away, regardless whether they buy/sell/both.


----------



## Kidclarke

tiffCAKE said:


> DO NOT PAY THROUGH PAYPAL DIRECTLY!!  She will already get her money from posh once you accept the item.  If you pay through PayPal then she doesn't pay the 20% poshmark fee but she already shipped to you using the posh shipping label.... so I'm not sure exactly how you could possibly pay her now outside of posh without losing whatever you agree to pay her directly through PayPal. You have your item and are ok with it so I'd consider yourself lucky to have a good experience and keep on moving! Put it in your rear view. You owe her nothing--you already paid through posh
> 
> ETA: if her posh doesn't work (don't know how that could be true unless she divorced or something and can't figure out how to change her bank account info... if that's the case she has bigger problems  that aren't any of your issue) she can still keep the funds in her posh account instead of withdrawing them to her bank, then use them to buy something instead of drawing money out of her bank account to pay for it (which she claims doesn't work anyway) or her credit card. I'm not sure if you can withdraw posh funds to deposit to PayPal because I've always deposited directly to my bank account... in any case, don't do it!! If you didn't already have the item I'd recommend running far far away and avoiding the seller! [emoji13]


Okay, I thought so! Thank you for the advice. 
I will definitely put it in my rear view mirror. What a weird first experience.


----------



## tiffCAKE

tiffCAKE said:


> All the super pervy wackadoodles on posh really make me hate the app... putting this user on blast (DO NOT CLICK HIS LINK.... unless you want to be immediately bombarded with explicit images of vajayjays)
> 
> I sent an email to posh. Technically I don't think he's breaking  any community rules so I wonder if they will even do anything. Between the fakes, scamming sellers/buyers, lack of enforcement, and pervs it's almost not even worth anymore the occasional deals I score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684500



Sooooo.... poshmark followed up with me. I guess the turnaround time wasn't bad... 2 days. But their response was (Edited to correct: another) form letter explaining to me how I can report listings. 

I gave them a piece of mind rating their response. I'm still shaking because I'm seething. I explained that THERE IS NO WAY TO REPORT AN "ABOUT" PAGE OF A CLOSET in the app so I did the only thing I could do, email support directly. I also explained that I'm extremely agitated they clearly didn't read my email or view the screenshot showing I was talking about a link on the "About" section rather than a listing. I also explained that any person clicking the link, including some underage folks that are on posh even though they shouldn't be, immediately views explicit, closeup photos of genitals and sex acts as well as derogatory language toward women, perverse animated .gifs and who knows what videos. 

I'm at a loss. You win poshmark. I give up.  I'm super done now.


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> Sooooo.... poshmark followed up with me. I guess the turnaround time wasn't bad... 2 days. But their response was (Edited to correct: another) form letter explaining to me how I can report listings.
> 
> I gave them a piece of mind rating their response. I'm still shaking because I'm seething. I explained that THERE IS NO WAY TO REPORT AN "ABOUT" PAGE OF A CLOSET in the app so I did the only thing I could do, email support directly. I also explained that I'm extremely agitated they clearly didn't read my email or view the screenshot showing I was talking about a link on the "About" section rather than a listing. I also explained that any person clicking the link, including some underage folks that are on posh even though they shouldn't be, immediately views explicit, closeup photos of genitals and sex acts as well as derogatory language toward women, perverse animated .gifs and who knows what videos.
> 
> I'm at a loss. You win poshmark. I give up.  I'm super done now.


I'm so impressed (not!) that they got back to you because I still didn't get a reply from them. And my email went directly to them, along with a screenshot pointing out the clickable link on his page. (I guess I was assuming they were too dumb to realize that it's a live link!)

Even with this picture, they didn't respond and 32 hours later, his page still includes the link to the pornographic website.


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi, I recently joined Poshmark and wonder what are these spammy comments "I'm interested in this bag. please kindly send email to me at XXX@gmail.com"?


----------



## rkiz

GemsBerry said:


> Hi, I recently joined Poshmark and wonder what are these spammy comments "I'm interested in this bag. please kindly send email to me at XXX@gmail.com"?



Those pop up on a lot of new listings I see. Do not respond (I'm sure you know better!) - they are just fishing for people to email them and fall for whatever their scam is. Report and block. Posh is usually pretty quick to remove them once reported (why they can't be responsive to remove fakes though... beats me! [emoji58]).


----------



## GemsBerry

rkiz said:


> Those pop up on a lot of new listings I see. Do not respond (I'm sure you know better!) - they are just fishing for people to email them and fall for whatever their scam is. Report and block. Posh is usually pretty quick to remove them once reported (why they can't be responsive to remove fakes though... beats me! [emoji58]).


Thank you, I thought so too.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> Hi, I recently joined Poshmark and wonder what are these spammy comments "I'm interested in this bag. please kindly send email to me at XXX@gmail.com"?





rkiz said:


> Those pop up on a lot of new listings I see. Do not respond (I'm sure you know better!) - they are just fishing for people to email them and fall for whatever their scam is. Report and block. Posh is usually pretty quick to remove them once reported (why they can't be responsive to remove fakes though... beats me! [emoji58]).


Let me guess.....is it this guy who emailed you from my post #2936:
Does anyone use Poshmark?


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> *Poshmark sellers BEWARE!!*
> 
> This person is a scammer and posts in multiple sellers' listings that he's interested in their items and to contact him.
> 
> He uses email address of garciarobert920 @ gmail
> 
> He has multiple IDs, each with different locations:
> robertggg800 - Los Angeles, CA: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertggg800
> robertg200 - Kingwood, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertg200
> robertgman51vd - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgman51vd
> gswrrffghhh23 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/gswrrffghhh23
> robertguy13 - Jackson, CA: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertguy13
> hjdgdsffk22 - Opa Locka, CA: https://poshmark.com/closet/hjdgdsffk22
> hjdgdhthjk22 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/hjdgdhthjk22
> robertgman130 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgman130
> robertyoung12 - Jackson, CA: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertyoung12
> robertgarcia075 - Texarkana, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia075
> ghdkkccvhh23 - Durham, NC: https://poshmark.com/closet/ghdkkccvhh23
> ghdkkerthhh23 - Miami, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/ghdkkerthhh23
> robertgman522  - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgman522
> 
> ETA: Another:
> robertgman220 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgman220
> And another:
> ghdkdfgg35r - Jacksonville, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/ghdkdfgg35r
> Another:
> robertmight200 - Leesburg, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertmight200
> And more:
> ghdkkerthhh23 - Miami, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/ghdkkerthhh23
> 
> OMG!!
> robertgarcia22 - Texarkana, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia22
> gswrrffghhh23 - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/gswrrffghhh23
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he did the same thing on Mercari and was banned:
> 
> Mercari
> This user is no longer using the service
> https://www.mercari.com/u/370650325/


And in fact, there's more:
robertgarcia920  - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia920
garciarobert910 - Jacksonville, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/garciarobert910
robertgarcia103 - Texarkana, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia103

And this is no surprise. The only surprise is that there's only the complaint from the one person who posted back in February:
http://ip-address-lookup-v4.com/email/cm9iZXJ0Z2FyY2lhOTIwQGdtYWlsLmNvbQ==


----------



## GemsBerry

BeenBurned said:


> And in fact, there's more:
> robertgarcia920  - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia920
> garciarobert910 - Jacksonville, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/garciarobert910
> robertgarcia103 - Texarkana, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia103
> 
> And this is no surprise. The only surprise is that there's only the complaint from the one person who posted back in February:
> http://ip-address-lookup-v4.com/email/cm9iZXJ0Z2FyY2lhOTIwQGdtYWlsLmNvbQ==


to add to the list (other comments were already removed by PM):
lindseyrewoskie 
melland876
lawsongreene


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> to add to the list (other comments were already removed by PM):
> lindseyrewoskie
> melland876
> lawsongreene


These names seem to be a different group of scammers. Do the above members use multiple IDs to contact sellers? 

Sheesh, this further confirms what an iOffer clone full of scammers Poshmark is.


----------



## BeenBurned

GemsBerry said:


> to add to the list (other comments were already removed by PM):
> lindseyrewoskie
> melland876
> lawsongreene





BeenBurned said:


> These names seem to be a different group of scammers. Do the above members use multiple IDs to contact sellers?
> 
> Sheesh, this further confirms what an iOffer clone full of scammers Poshmark is.



Actually, I found the answer to my question. 
lindseyrewoskie  - https://poshmark.com/closet/lindseyrewoskie
lindseyreneecow - https://poshmark.com/closet/lindseyreneecow

This person uses completely different IDs to carry out the scam. But the email address is the same: 
lawsongreene  - https://poshmark.com/closet/lawsongreene
nicolekatty -  https://poshmark.com/closet/nicolekatty
crowanford -  https://poshmark.com/closet/crowanford
hoffmanpayne - https://poshmark.com/closet/hoffmanpayne
nelsonsmith - https://poshmark.com/closet/nelsonsmith


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I sold a handbag on Poshmark yesterday. Buyer was a new account. No negotiation just paid asking price. I shipped it as soon as the Post Office opened today. I just checked and the Posher I sent the handbag to their account is now closed. WTF???


----------



## rkiz

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold a handbag on Poshmark yesterday. Buyer was a new account. No negotiation just paid asking price. I shipped it as soon as the Post Office opened today. I just checked and the Posher I sent the handbag to their account is now closed. WTF???



How can they close it if they have an open order?! That's so shady - did you message Posh? Wtf indeed! [emoji53]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

rkiz said:


> How can they close it if they have an open order?! That's so shady - did you message Posh? Wtf indeed! [emoji53]



I sent Poshmark a message about it.

I sent the handbag to the address on their label so I should get paid by Poshmark even if they are scammers. I'm done selling there. Too many scammers and high school type drama. I'll keep my account but only as a buyer.


----------



## rkiz

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sent Poshmark a message about it.
> 
> I sent the handbag to the address on their label so I should get paid by Poshmark even if they are scammers. I'm done selling there. Too many scammers and high school type drama. I'll keep my account but only as a buyer.



Hopefully you get your money without any issues! I too have stopped selling on there for the most part. Can't deal with all the trade requests and terrible "offers". I just like to shop there these days.


----------



## piosavsfan

Posh buyers can be so ridiculous. A buyer recently complained that my packaging wasn't pretty enough and that I didn't send her a thank you note. I focus my efforts on describing items accurately and shipping safely (with appropriate padding) and quickly. Apparently that's not appreciated.


----------



## Fikaccnut

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold a handbag on Poshmark yesterday. Buyer was a new account. No negotiation just paid asking price. I shipped it as soon as the Post Office opened today. I just checked and the Posher I sent the handbag to their account is now closed. WTF???



Random thought, but maybe they changed their username? That happened to me once. She bought from me, I shipped, but I couldn't find her after that. Turned out she had changed her username (it had previously been just random letters and numbers, she made it a nickname or something). Sale went just fine, she accepted shortly after receiving.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Fikaccnut said:


> Random thought, but maybe they changed their username? That happened to me once. She bought from me, I shipped, but I couldn't find her after that. Turned out she had changed her username (it had previously been just random letters and numbers, she made it a nickname or something). Sale went just fine, she accepted shortly after receiving.



Thanks. I hope that's what happened. I'm not going to panic just yet. I've found some good things on Poshmark but I think I'm done as a seller.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

piosavsfan said:


> Posh buyers can be so ridiculous. A buyer recently complained that my packaging wasn't pretty enough and that I didn't send her a thank you note. I focus my efforts on describing items accurately and shipping safely (with appropriate padding) and quickly. Apparently that's not appreciated.



I had a buyer say the wallet I sold her wasn't lavender it was light purple [emoji102]


----------



## ThisVNchick

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had a buyer say the wallet I sold her wasn't lavender it was light purple [emoji102]



When it comes to colors, I've learned that you should never use exact color names (royal blue, lavender, etc...). If you're buyer is a PITA, they'll try to find an effin crayola that has a different name and say you misinterpreted the color. If something is dark, I'll say "dark (followed by generic color)". Buyers who have buyer's remorse will fight you on anything and everything. It is best to keep it plain and simple.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ThisVNchick said:


> When it comes to colors, I've learned that you should never use exact color names (royal blue, lavender, etc...). If you're buyer is a PITA, they'll try to find an effin crayola that has a different name and say you misinterpreted the color. If something is dark, I'll say "dark (followed by generic color)". Buyers who have buyer's remorse will fight you on anything and everything. It is best to keep it plain and simple.



I agree but lavender was the color name on the tag.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I sold a handbag on Poshmark yesterday. Buyer was a new account. No negotiation just paid asking price. I shipped it as soon as the Post Office opened today. I just checked and the Posher I sent the handbag to their account is now closed. WTF???



Oh no! Didn't they have to pay in order to complete transaction? This is scary!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LolaCalifornia said:


> Oh no! Didn't they have to pay in order to complete transaction? This is scary!



I hope so. I got worried because the profile disappeared about an hour after I shipped.


----------



## BeenBurned

It appears that 99.9% of the Poshmark wannabe buyers who are "interested in this item and to email them at xxxxxxx@ gmail" are scammers. 

And it also appears that Poshmark doesn't care nor does Poshmark act on reports about these scammers who use multiple PM IDs to post. 

Within the last few days, I've posted dozens of members who've requested contact through email and according to internet searches, others have reported the same but to date, EVERY ONE of those members is still active on poshmark. 

Here are a few more: 
Uses "terrygeorge67" gmail address: 
telkar7812 - https://poshmark.com/closet/telkar7812
terrygeorge67@gmail.com - https://poshmark.com/brand/terrygeorge67@gmail.com
nguyen9877 - https://poshmark.com/closet/nguyen9877
Madison874 - https://poshmark.com/closet/Madison874  - so far, this seems to be the only banned ID

I don't know the email address the following have used. 
olajide123 - https://poshmark.com/closet/olajide123
abigail0911  - https://poshmark.com/closet/abigail0911


----------



## BeenBurned

Uses a samanthaanderson1960 email: 
jeff8978 - https://poshmark.com/closet/jeff8978
tom0893  - https://poshmark.com/closet/tom0893
david90984 - https://poshmark.com/closet/david90984

Uses a mark001bruno email: 
mark665577 - https://poshmark.com/closet/mark665577
mark659i7609878 - https://poshmark.com/closet/mark659i7609878
mark43333333333  - https://poshmark.com/closet/mark43333333333
mark08548943895  - https://poshmark.com/closet/mark08548943895
mark0805457 - https://poshmark.com/closet/mark0805457
mark85594 - https://poshmark.com/closet/mark85594
mark34634634623  - https://poshmark.com/closet/mark34634634623

Seriously, if Poshmark wanted to eliminate the scammers, they could do it easily! Look how easily I was able to find all these scammers. With PM's computer system, they could do it even more easily if they wanted to.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Poshmark is not a safe place. They are only concerned with making sales.  It`s getting as bad as iOffer.


----------



## BeenBurned

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Poshmark is not a safe place. They are only concerned with making sales.  It`s getting as bad as iOffer.


IMO, it's worse than iOffer. At least IOffer makes no claims of being an honest site nor advocating for the safety of its users. Poshmark does pretend to want to be safe and honest and in fact, they make posts to that effect on their Facebook page. IMO, that's worse because it gives members a false sense of security.


----------



## restricter

Someone just offered to trade me 'Yeezys.'  WTF?!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Ugh. There's the most horrible fake pair of Louboutins listed, and I reported it only to see they've been relisted an hour later. Anything I can do?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Louboutin-Heels-59123a0b4e8d17c44d1464d6


----------



## poopsie

restricter said:


> Someone just offered to trade me 'Yeezys.'  WTF?!



bwahahahahaha...........WTF indeed


----------



## restricter

The good news?  The bag I received is authentic.  The bad news is that the seller didn't disclose the broken zipper, edge wear and stains on the front of the bag.  Just opened a case.  Paws crossed.


----------



## Prettyn

restricter said:


> The good news?  The bag I received is authentic.  The bad news is that the seller didn't disclose the broken zipper, edge wear and stains on the front of the bag.  Just opened a case.  Paws crossed.


Was it under $500?


----------



## restricter

Prettyn said:


> Was it under $500?



Yes.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Still holding my breath about my missing buyer. 

First attempted delivery on Monday stated "Business closed" ?? Today it says pending buyer acceptance...


----------



## Prettyn

restricter said:


> Yes.


Unfortunately any luxury item under $500 does not go through poshmark. I bought several items over $500 and poshmark sends pictures if something is not as describe. So that was helpful, hopefully they will side with you.


----------



## Prettyn

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Still holding my breath about my missing buyer.
> 
> First attempted delivery on Monday stated "Business closed" ?? Today it says pending buyer acceptance...


They ( poshmar) will release your funds on fourth day if no problems .


----------



## GemsBerry

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Still holding my breath about my missing buyer.
> 
> First attempted delivery on Monday stated "Business closed" ?? Today it says pending buyer acceptance...


I emailed Posh when I had the same situation with buyer who wouldn't pick up her package, they asked to contact them if the buyer doesn't pick it up in a week. I think PM also contacted the buyer who picked it up on the next day.


----------



## restricter

Insert eye roll here.  The seller just messaged me:  

"What was the problem with the purse?  My mom packages my purses and shoes and ships them... (irrelevant information)... so she might have missed something."

No, the issues were deliberately concealed with flash and not disclosed.  I can't wait to see how this goes.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Still holding my breath about my missing buyer.
> 
> First attempted delivery on Monday stated "Business closed" ?? Today it says pending buyer acceptance...



Crossing my fingers it all goes well...


----------



## restricter

Update on my issue:  I could keep the damaged item and get a $15 Posh credit (ugh) or return.  Guess which I chose?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

restricter said:


> Update on my issue:  I could keep the damaged item and get a $15 Posh credit (ugh) or return.  Guess which I chose?



Return?


----------



## tiffCAKE

I'm a certified posh hater nowadays and am trying to sell eBay instead. But a buyer of one of my items is reselling it. She's using one of my photos as her covershot and her second photo is also mine. She never contacted me about using them and I think it's poor taste to reuse photos bc they might not be in same condition since I sold them. Plus, it's weird seeing my house in someone else's photo! But... my question is whether it's worth the fight to have them remove mine and force her to use only her own? Is that a petty thing for me to ask? 

I'm trying to leave posh altogether because they refuse to acknowledge/act upon a dude posting link to photo/video porn hub with women having their clothing cut away, exposing their genitals, being penetrated, referring to them as "main bit$&@" and "side bit$&@" and "thick thot" despite me and others sending poshmark support screenshots of the offensive link. If I delete my account, I don't know if I can prove that she used my photos without permission--just move on?


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> I'm a certified posh hater nowadays and am trying to sell eBay instead. But a buyer of one of my items is reselling it. She's using one of my photos as her covershot and her second photo is also mine. She never contacted me about using them and I think it's poor taste to reuse photos bc they might not be in same condition since I sold them. Plus, it's weird seeing my house in someone else's photo!* But... my question is whether it's worth the fight to have them remove mine and force her to use only her own? Is that a petty thing for me to ask? *
> 
> I'm trying to leave posh altogether because they refuse to acknowledge/act upon a dude posting link to photo/video porn hub with women having their clothing cut away, exposing their genitals, being penetrated, referring to them as "main bit$&@" and "side bit$&@" and "thick thot" despite me and others sending poshmark support screenshots of the offensive link. If I delete my account, I don't know if I can prove that she used my photos without permission--just move on?


I'm not a Poshmark fan either and in fact, refuse to authenticate listings from that site because I consider PM to be the equivalent of iOffer. (In fact, they're worse than iOffer because iOffer makes no effort to portray itself as an honest site, unlike PM which does attempt to make the site appear honest.)

NO ONE has the right to use your intellectual property (and that's what images and your description are) without your permission....NO ONE!! And whether they're your buyer or not is irrelevant. 

Contact them and demand that the listing and pictures be removed. It's a violation of their own policy:
https://poshmark.com/copyright


----------



## xxjuliia

I have such a love hate relationship with Poshmark.

I've gotten some amazing things, like lightly worn, authentic Louboutins for under $100, among other items that people just didn't realize the value of. But I swear, I have to open a case for every third order I place! I sell on eBay so I go to the post office often anyway, but I feel like I'm constantly sending something back after waiting forever. The amount of things I receive with undisclosed literal HOLES in them is insane. I'm happy to say that I've never been stuck with something that had undisclosed flaws, but it's because I'm pretty vigilant.

I've also noticed that now when I open a case I keep getting an auto email telling me that the decision will take longer than usual because of lots of cases on Poshmark's plate. Ugh.


----------



## carricca

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a Poshmark fan either and in fact, refuse to authenticate listings from that site because I consider PM to be the equivalent of iOffer. (In fact, they're worse than iOffer because iOffer makes no effort to portray itself as an honest site, unlike PM which does attempt to make the site appear honest.)
> 
> NO ONE has the right to use your intellectual property (and that's what images and your description are) without your permission....NO ONE!! And whether they're your buyer or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Contact them and demand that the listing and pictures be removed. It's a violation of their own policy:
> https://poshmark.com/copyright



Hi BeenBurned, I am relatively new to Poshmark and the purseforum and after reading your comment about not wanting to support PM on the coach authentication thread, I am reecaluating my love for PM.  I am now seeing how so many people are just trying to rip people off by buying Coach outlet products and doing a 300% markup on the items.  They're like ticket scalpers.  Even that coach nomad bag listing by eataleafvegan which you commented that it was a fake was still not taken down.

Since PM isn't even following its own rules, it makes it harder for people who really are just selling their old stuff for cheap to get noticed.  

I've already spent hundreds of dollars on this site and I deciding I may not buy from them anymore.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Poshmark does have one redeeming feature: I have to confess I get no small amount of pleasure just looking at the Louboutin listings occasionally and just flagging all the fakes. Some of them are truly horrible!
I've bought several pairs through PM, and have been pretty happy. Recently though I've seen lots and lots of listings for used shoes priced way above retail. WTF?


----------



## MahoganyQT

I'm just posting this in an effort to replace that creepy guy's picture from the preview page.


----------



## BeenBurned

cadillacclaire said:


> I have to confess I get no small amount of pleasure just looking at the Louboutin listings occasionally and just flagging all the fakes.


I can't tell you how many listings I've flagged over the last 3 years. (A conservative estimate of the number of reports would be in the thousands.) What I can tell you is EXACTLY how many of those listings were removed: NONE, zero, zilch, nada, zip! Not a single listing has ever been removed by Poshmark. (Every once in a while, a seller will end her listing but more often, the sellers know exactly what they're selling, accuse me of being a troll and they block me. The listings ultimately go to a buyer.)


----------



## carricca

BeenBurned said:


> I can't tell you how many listings I've flagged over the last 3 years. (A conservative estimate of the number of reports would be in the thousands.) What I can tell you is EXACTLY how many of those listings were removed: NONE, zero, zilch, nada, zip! Not a single listing has ever been removed by Poshmark. (Every once in a while, a seller will end her listing but more often, the sellers know exactly what they're selling, accuse me of being a troll and they block me. The listings ultimately go to a buyer.)


Wow!  Maybe they need to be reported to BBB.

Another thing that is unsettling to me is that you can rate a seller but only the 5 star ratings get listed on their profile.  So, there's no real motivation for the seller to improve or we don't see if they've scammed anyone in the past b/c all you see are good reviews.


----------



## MahoganyQT




----------



## HandbagDiva354

Someone bundled 2 items from my closet totaling about $1300 and asks "Trade?"....Just out of curiosity I look in her closet and her most expensive item is $20. WTF???


----------



## Kidclarke

Bought from poshmark for the 2nd time, this time it was a fantastic experience. 
The seller shipped my item quickly and carefully/thoughtfully wrapped it up.


----------



## Selenalynn

So I decided to make my first purchase from poshmark after being a long time seller. I purchased a Louis Vuitton pochette accessories OM   Everything about the seller checked out!  She had great reviews, She had other lv items for sale, the pictures were good and the description was detailed everything looked legit. So I purchased the item and she shipped the same day. That was yesterday, today I went to check the listing and its gone it says listing unavailable!  So I went into her closet and all her listings including her sold listings are gone?! So now I'm afraid she is a scammer. How can she delete her sold listings? I didn't think that was possible? Good thing I took screenshots of the listing so I can be sure she sends me the item in the pictures. I hope everything turns out ok. My package is supposed to come tomorrow I will be back with a update.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Selenalynn said:


> So I decided to make my first purchase from poshmark after being a long time seller. I purchased a Louis Vuitton pochette accessories OM   Everything about the seller checked out!  She had great reviews, She had other lv items for sale, the pictures were good and the description was detailed everything looked legit. So I purchased the item and she shipped the same day. That was yesterday, today I went to check the listing and its gone it says listing unavailable!  So I went into her closet and all her listings including her sold listings are gone?! So now I'm afraid she is a scammer. How can she delete her sold listings? I didn't think that was possible? Good thing I took screenshots of the listing so I can be sure she sends me the item in the pictures. I hope everything turns out ok. My package is supposed to come tomorrow I will be back with a update.


She cant delete a sold listing but if she was reported as a scammer or sold a fake item verified by Posh, Posh will take the initiative to suspend her account. Chances are she probably sold a fake, either it was confirmed by Posh concierge or the buyer opened a dispute and won. Your item should still come in and if there are any problems, you can still file a case. Given the circumstance, I'd highly recommend that you authenticate the item.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Selenalynn said:


> So I decided to make my first purchase from poshmark after being a long time seller. I purchased a Louis Vuitton pochette accessories OM   Everything about the seller checked out!  She had great reviews, She had other lv items for sale, the pictures were good and the description was detailed everything looked legit. So I purchased the item and she shipped the same day. That was yesterday, today I went to check the listing and its gone it says listing unavailable!  So I went into her closet and all her listings including her sold listings are gone?! So now I'm afraid she is a scammer. How can she delete her sold listings? I didn't think that was possible? Good thing I took screenshots of the listing so I can be sure she sends me the item in the pictures. I hope everything turns out ok. My package is supposed to come tomorrow I will be back with a update.



Same as another said, she can't modify sold listings. One way you can tell whether her account has been suspended is to look at the top banner for her closet--if it still says ### listings but then the frame that would hold all the listings says she doesn't have any yet, her account is suspended. For whatever reason when they suspend the accounts you can still search for the user and the banner still shows their number of listings they had just before they were suspended (they just turn off the visibility of the actual listings themselves) 

Sometimes good sellers get suspended too--some users that post warnings to buyers on counterfeit listings are punished by posh. Posh wants the counterfeit commission.


----------



## carricca

Selenalynn said:


> So I decided to make my first purchase from poshmark after being a long time seller. I purchased a Louis Vuitton pochette accessories OM   Everything about the seller checked out!  She had great reviews, She had other lv items for sale, the pictures were good and the description was detailed everything looked legit. So I purchased the item and she shipped the same day. That was yesterday, today I went to check the listing and its gone it says listing unavailable!  So I went into her closet and all her listings including her sold listings are gone?! So now I'm afraid she is a scammer. How can she delete her sold listings? I didn't think that was possible? Good thing I took screenshots of the listing so I can be sure she sends me the item in the pictures. I hope everything turns out ok. My package is supposed to come tomorrow I will be back with a update.


Wow!  What was her username?


----------



## Selenalynn

ThisVNchick said:


> She cant delete a sold listing but if she was reported as a scammer or sold a fake item verified by Posh, Posh will take the initiative to suspend her account. Chances are she probably sold a fake, either it was confirmed by Posh concierge or the buyer opened a dispute and won. Your item should still come in and if there are any problems, you can still file a case. Given the circumstance, I'd highly recommend that you authenticate the item.



Hi there thanks for the info. Yep I will definitely be getting my item authenticated


----------



## Selenalynn

tiffCAKE said:


> Same as another said, she can't modify sold listings. One way you can tell whether her account has been suspended is to look at the top banner for her closet--if it still says ### listings but then the frame that would hold all the listings says she doesn't have any yet, her account is suspended. For whatever reason when they suspend the accounts you can still search for the user and the banner still shows their number of listings they had just before they were suspended (they just turn off the visibility of the actual listings themselves)
> 
> Sometimes good sellers get suspended too--some users that post warnings to buyers on counterfeit listings are punished by posh. Posh wants the counterfeit commission.



Yep her closet was suspended. It says she has 262 listings and then at the bottom the listings aren't there.


----------



## Selenalynn

carricca said:


> Wow!  What was her username?



Her user name is kristta12kristy


----------



## JTK0808

I just bought a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag on eBay two days ago via "buy it now" and after a day of not getting any sort of shipping notification I finally received a message from the seller saying they are "out of town and won't be back for months" and then they canceled my purchase and refunded my money. I am so bummed about it. I can't find that same bag in the same very good condition except on Poshmark. I am a HUGE ebayer, I am constantly buying there, so using poshmark has me a little nervous. The seller I am looking at seems well liked... I don't even know what my point is (I can't sleep, it's 5:30am and I've been awake for 2 hours ) but I guess I need some reassurance before I spend $$$ on poshmark!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

JTK0808 said:


> I just bought a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag on eBay two days ago via "buy it now" and after a day of not getting any sort of shipping notification I finally received a message from the seller saying they are "out of town and won't be back for months" and then they canceled my purchase and refunded my money. I am so bummed about it. I can't find that same bag in the same very good condition except on Poshmark. I am a HUGE ebayer, I am constantly buying there, so using poshmark has me a little nervous. The seller I am looking at seems well liked... I don't even know what my point is (I can't sleep, it's 5:30am and I've been awake for 2 hours ) but I guess I need some reassurance before I spend $$$ on poshmark!



I've had a lot of success buying there but I have been scammed a few times too. When you go to her page click on "About" to see her selling history and to be sure I would ask for specific photos so she can take pictures to show the present condition. I had someone sell me a Tiffany bracelet that was old and broken but her photos showed a bracelet that looked new.
I would be cautious but I wouldn't worry too much though. Good luck.


----------



## JTK0808

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I've had a lot of success buying there but I have been scammed a few times too. When you go to her page click on "About" to see her selling history and to be sure I would ask for specific photos so she can take pictures to show the present condition. I had someone sell me a Tiffany bracelet that was old and broken but her photos showed a bracelet that looked new.
> I would be cautious but I wouldn't worry too much though. Good luck.



Thank you, I do see that she has sold 57 things on poshmark. It's a lot different than with eBay where you can see each transaction history. I found one on eBay but the seller has never sold anything before which scares me! So maybe I will just hold off on both...


----------



## BeenBurned

Selenalynn said:


> Yep her closet was suspended. It says she has 262 listings and then at the bottom the listings aren't there.





Selenalynn said:


> Her user name is kristta12kristy


I'm not sure this will help but I'm sending you a PM with a cache to her (previous) listings. You should save the page because it may not be viewable much longer. 

If you tell me what you bought from her, I may be able to find a cache of that listing.


----------



## Selenalynn

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure this will help but I'm sending you a PM with a cache to her (previous) listings. You should save the page because it may not be viewable much longer.
> 
> If you tell me what you bought from her, I may be able to find a cache of that listing.



Thanks here's a screenshot of my order


----------



## BeenBurned

Selenalynn said:


> Thanks here's a screenshot of my order
> View attachment 3709615


Sorry. While I was able to find several others of her listings of the same item/style, I didn't find that one.


----------



## ylime

Ugh, the scam accounts are getting out of control. Normally I'd list an item and get one message when it first goes up. I just listed something 10 minutes ago, and got 4 messages from different accounts asking me to email them. 

The only positive (I guess) is that the accounts seem to get deleted almost immediately once I report and block the account.


----------



## Selenalynn

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. While I was able to find several others of her listings of the same item/style, I didn't find that one.



That's ok.  Thanks for all your help. [emoji4]


----------



## Selenalynn

Just a quick update. I'm having this bag authenticated but as far as I can tell it looks to be authentic [emoji1]


----------



## xxjuliia

I purchased a pair of shoes with an offer and now the (new) seller commented on one of my listings saying that "it's way too low" and that he thought he didn't know about fees and thought he could sell it off Posh? I asked him to just cancel the order but he hasn't. Granted, it's only been an hour, but he was quick to say he wasn't going to ship it and I told him I wanted a refund right after that...


I opened a claim on PayPal and sent Poshmark's customer service an email with screenshots of it all. Has something like this happened to anyone else? Anything I should know to make SURE I get my money back? What a pain.


----------



## nicole0612

xxjuliia said:


> I purchased a pair of shoes with an offer and now the (new) seller commented on one of my listings saying that "it's way too low" and that he thought he didn't know about fees and thought he could sell it off Posh? I asked him to just cancel the order but he hasn't. Granted, it's only been an hour, but he was quick to say he wasn't going to ship it and I told him I wanted a refund right after that...
> 
> 
> I opened a claim on PayPal and sent Poshmark's customer service an email with screenshots of it all. Has something like this happened to anyone else? Anything I should know to make SURE I get my money back? What a pain.



After a week of nonshipment you will have the option to cancel. Hopefully the seller or poshmark will cancel for you before then though!


----------



## tiffCAKE

xxjuliia said:


> I purchased a pair of shoes with an offer and now the (new) seller commented on one of my listings saying that "it's way too low" and that he thought he didn't know about fees and thought he could sell it off Posh? I asked him to just cancel the order but he hasn't. Granted, it's only been an hour, but he was quick to say he wasn't going to ship it and I told him I wanted a refund right after that...
> 
> 
> I opened a claim on PayPal and sent Poshmark's customer service an email with screenshots of it all. Has something like this happened to anyone else? Anything I should know to make SURE I get my money back? What a pain.



I think you can cancel within an hour. Or maybe even 3 hours. Seller also has option to cancel outside this window so you can have them cancel it. If neither of those are options (too long or seller won't cancel for you) contact posh directly. You can cancel through the app without posh support after 7 days but I'd try to cancel sooner. I wouldn't let them have any of my money for free for any period of time lol!


----------



## xxjuliia

Thanks ladies! Also, fun fact: you can't cancel your purchase because if you try to do "accidental purchase" if you bought it with an offer and not the list price. Meanwhile, the only other options are "Order is Delayed" (response: wait), "Order Not as Described" (response: still in process). Here's to dealing with Posh's customer support, UGH.


----------



## tiffCAKE

xxjuliia said:


> Thanks ladies! Also, fun fact: you can't cancel your purchase because if you try to do "accidental purchase" if you bought it with an offer and not the list price. Meanwhile, the only other options are "Order is Delayed" (response: wait), "Order Not as Described" (response: still in process). Here's to dealing with Posh's customer support, UGH.



Ahhhh... the offer!! Totally overlooked that important detail! My bad... 

I can't believe seller accepted then totally backed out, then doesn't cancel it on their end for you (since they're the one that isn't agreeing to the sale). 

Good luck with support--hopefully they do something about it faster than the 7 days it's going to take to cancel it for not being shipped!


----------



## juneping

Hi just want to add my experience, not about the normal buy/sell but the personal check scam.
the two scammers reached out to me within 2 min i posted my items (i also just joined right there and then) so i responded to them but had my doubt. anyway, though i didn't fall for them but i gave out my address which got me a little paranoid but i live in a doorman building so i think i should be okay. will let my management know not to let any strangers in re my APT.

why can't those scammers find a normal job and make a normal living?! ugh this is so annoying....

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/poshmark-personal-check-transaction.966836/


----------



## juneping

i think the scammers already mailed me the check. what should i do when i receive the fake check? contact the police or contact the federal trade commission?? one of the scammers kept texting me. i am not sure what is the most effective, i want that person to go to jail.


----------



## carricca

juneping said:


> i think the scammers already mailed me the check. what should i do when i receive the fake check? contact the police or contact the federal trade commission?? one of the scammers kept texting me. i am not sure what is the most effective, i want that person to go to jail.


I did a quick search and found this info:
https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0159-fake-checks
Scroll to the very bottom to see where to report the scam.


----------



## juneping

carricca said:


> I did a quick search and found this info:
> https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0159-fake-checks
> Scroll to the very bottom to see where to report the scam.


thanks...i will do so when the check comes in....i really want to go to the police but i guess it's out of their jurisdiction


----------



## juneping

For your entertainment


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

juneping said:


> For your entertainment
> View attachment 3721120
> View attachment 3721121
> View attachment 3721122
> View attachment 3721123



  No words?????


----------



## carricca

juneping said:


> For your entertainment
> View attachment 3721120
> View attachment 3721121
> View attachment 3721122
> View attachment 3721123


Have you reported them to Poshmark?


----------



## juneping

carricca said:


> Have you reported them to Poshmark?


they were already removed from poshmark....


----------



## Catbird9

juneping said:


> For your entertainment
> View attachment 3721120
> View attachment 3721121
> View attachment 3721122
> View attachment 3721123


Very entertaining. You really dodged a bullet there!
Save the evidence and report it to the FCC.
ETA: Correction, FTC, Federal Trade Commission..


----------



## NANI1972

piosavsfan said:


> Posh buyers can be so ridiculous. A buyer recently complained that my packaging wasn't pretty enough and that I didn't send her a thank you note. I focus my efforts on describing items accurately and shipping safely (with appropriate padding) and quickly. Apparently that's not appreciated.



There are some people that will never be satisfied. Obviously she's a negative Nelly who wants to see something negative when there's no need to see something negative in this aspect.


----------



## NANI1972

Why do people on this app think they can get a pair of $1445 Valentino's new in the box for $500?


----------



## juneping

wow....desperation !! the scammer just called.....!!


----------



## juneping

just received the "check"...
the mailing address is from WA state, the bank is from DC. the number just called me was from OH state.
for some reason, all the addresses are linked to universities...


----------



## BeenBurned

juneping said:


> wow....desperation !! the scammer just called.....!!


On the phone?!?!

I played along with a scammer once. It was on Craigslist and I was selling something. I recognized the scam right off and insisted that he send the "check" to my PO box, something they hate to do because it's mail fraud but he finally did it. So when UPS delivered to the post office, I picked it up.

The check was drawn (supposedly) on a local bank so I went to the bank, told them that I suspected that the check was fake but to please verify. Although the routing numbers were legitimate for the bank, the account number was invalid and the business name on the account was a result of stolen checks.

Long story short, my scammer kept looking for his "change" and a date for his "courier" to pick up the item but I told him that the bank retained the check, called the police and law enforcement was "investigating." After my lie, I never heard from the guy again.


----------



## juneping

Yes we used text message. 
The bank was not local at all, I've never heard of it. And it's SunTrust Banks. 
Something is off with the scammer's English...can't put my finger on it. The bankS was also kind of odd.
Showed the text to my bf who's not very alert and even he was like "it's a scam"...lol
I don't even do this kind of stuff w someone I trust and why would I do this w a stranger? 
I am just baffled they are still using this trick....has someone fallen for it????


----------



## greysdulce

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hope so. I got worried because the profile disappeared about an hour after I shipped.


Contact their support an open a case. I just joined Posh last year and have sold only two items without any issues. When I buy something, the money is deducted right away. As a seller, the funds are held until the buyer rates the sale upon receipt of the item. They are supposed to do so within 3 days per the FAQs. If not, contact their support and open a case. I believe they'll release the held funds to you even if the buyer forgets to complete the purchase rating or seemingly disappears like yours did.   I hope everything works out!


----------



## BeenBurned

juneping said:


> Yes we used text message.
> The bank was not local at all, I've never heard of it. And it's SunTrust Banks.
> Something is off with the scammer's English...can't put my finger on it. The bankS was also kind of odd.
> Showed the text to my bf who's not very alert and even he was like "it's a scam"...lol
> I don't even do this kind of stuff w someone I trust and why would I do this w a stranger?
> I am just baffled they are still using this trick....has someone fallen for it????


Yup, unfortunately, people fall for it. It's greed.They think they'll get a few extra bucks for their item, avoid fees on the online site, etc.

TBH, had I not known it was a scam, the check I got could have fooled me. It looked good, was thick high quality paper and even had a watermark. Most people aren't involved in forums like this so they aren't aware of the scams that are out there.


----------



## greysdulce

juneping said:


> Yes we used text message.
> The bank was not local at all, I've never heard of it. And it's SunTrust Banks.
> Something is off with the scammer's English...can't put my finger on it. The bankS was also kind of odd.
> Showed the text to my bf who's not very alert and even he was like "it's a scam"...lol
> I don't even do this kind of stuff w someone I trust and why would I do this w a stranger?
> I am just baffled they are still using this trick....has someone fallen for it????


SunTrust got bought buy Wachovia, which then   was absorbed by Wells Fargo years ago.


----------



## juneping

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, unfortunately, people fall for it. It's greed.They think they'll get a few extra bucks for their item, avoid fees on the online site, etc.
> 
> TBH, had I not known it was a scam, the check I got could have fooled me. It looked good, was thick high quality paper and even had a watermark. Most people aren't involved in forums like this so they aren't aware of the scams that are out there.



Just googled SunTrust Bank...and they have an office here in NY, but there is no SunTrust Bank*s*
it's from versacheck.com.....and watermarks at the back
at the bottom says "detach before deposting".....another spelling mistake


----------



## greysdulce

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, unfortunately, people fall for it. It's greed.They think they'll get a few extra bucks for their item, avoid fees on the online site, etc.
> 
> TBH, had I not known it was a scam, the check I got could have fooled me. It looked good, was thick high quality paper and even had a watermark. Most people aren't involved in forums like this so they aren't aware of the scams that are out there.


I recently had someone try to scam me with a fake money order when parting with some furniture. It totally looked real, but my Spidey senses began to tingle. Luckily my neighbor is a cop and happened to be home. They were calm when I told them I could not accept it as payment, but I sure felt better when he conspicuously parked his patrol car on the street where they could see it.


----------



## juneping

greysdulce said:


> I recently had someone try to scam me with a fake money order when parting with some furniture. It totally looked real, but my Spidey senses began to tingle. Luckily my neighbor is a cop and happened to be home. They were calm when I told them I could not accept it as payment, but I sure felt better when he conspicuously parked his patrol car on the street where they could see it.


if they used money order...i would have let my guard down. i didn't know there's fake money order...OMG...what kind of world do we live in?!
why can't people just find a job instead of doing illegal sh*t


----------



## greysdulce

juneping said:


> For your entertainment
> View attachment 3721120
> View attachment 3721121
> View attachment 3721122
> View attachment 3721123


Wow...I just went back a few pages and read these screenshots.  Initially I thought this had the makings of  a straight up classic money laundering scam  attempt.  Now I see that this is a straight up dupe fake check scheme. You definitely need to report this buyer. I'm glad you listened to that little voice that said something wasn't right....dude is a creepy scammer.


----------



## greysdulce

juneping said:


> if they used money order...i would have let my guard down. i didn't know there's fake money order...OMG...what kind of world do we live in?!
> why can't people just find a job instead of doing illegal sh*t


Hello!! The world would be a much better place if these scammers would apply the same level of effort and ingenuity to being a decent person with a work ethic and/or helping those in need. 
You made a great point. It's a good thing that you shared this because most people that subscribe to this forum/app would be totally unsuspecting in this situation.


----------



## juneping

greysdulce said:


> Wow...I just went back a few pages and read these screenshots.  Initially I thought this had the makings of  a straight up classic money laundering scam  attempt.  Now I see that this is a straight up dupe fake check scheme. You definitely need to report this buyer. I'm glad you listened to that little voice that said something wasn't right....dude is a creepy scammer.


yes very creepy...i need a shower kind of creepy.
reported already....i wish there's something can be done towards scammers like this.


----------



## greysdulce

juneping said:


> yes very creepy...i need a shower kind of creepy.
> reported already....i wish there's something can be done towards scammers like this.


Just an FYI, be on the lookout for any strange texts or calls. Scammers recently took advantage of a blind relative and next thing you know she was receiving calls from fake charities and government entities as a ruse to get more  personal information.  And weird third party charges showed up on her cell bill. Not trying to freak you out....just be vigilant to protect your privacy. 

 Report this guy via the FCC.gov online complaint site. Maybe they can't catch him right away but your info could help nail this loser in the future as you can be assured he'll try to hustle someone else soon.


----------



## juneping

greysdulce said:


> Just an FYI, be on the lookout for any strange texts or calls. Scammers recently took advantage of a blind relative and next thing you know she was receiving calls from fake charities and government entities as a ruse to get more  personal information.  And weird third party charges showed up on her cell bill. Not trying to freak you out....just be vigilant to protect your privacy.
> 
> Report this guy via the FCC.gov online complaint site. Maybe they can't catch him right away but your info could help nail this loser in the future as you can be assured he'll try to hustle someone else soon.


actually that's what i was afraid.
i was looking for jobs earlier so i picked up calls and now i don't pick calls up and only listen to the voice mails. if they don't leave VM i just blocked those numbers. but i'll look out to the phone bills. thanks for letting me know.
how does it work when her phone bill got weird charges?? 
i really think the scammers was not alone...it seemed like an organization to me, the escort thing really really burnt in my head.


----------



## greysdulce

BeenBurned said:


> I can't tell you how many listings I've flagged over the last 3 years. (A conservative estimate of the number of reports would be in the thousands.) What I can tell you is EXACTLY how many of those listings were removed: NONE, zero, zilch, nada, zip! Not a single listing has ever been removed by Poshmark. (Every once in a while, a seller will end her listing but more often, the sellers know exactly what they're selling, accuse me of being a troll and they block me. The listings ultimately go to a buyer.)


I wish I would have known this last year....This is shameful that Posh doesn't have better risk management controls in place to better protect  legitimate buyers and sellers. Is Mercari just as bad or better?


----------



## greysdulce

juneping said:


> actually that's what i was afraid.
> i was looking for jobs earlier so i picked up calls and now i don't pick calls up and only listen to the voice mails. if they don't leave VM i just blocked those numbers. but i'll look out to the phone bills. thanks for letting me know.
> how does it work when her phone bill got weird charges??
> i really think the scammers was not alone...it seemed like an organization to me, the escort thing really really burnt in my head.


I didn't think it was possible for third party charges to get billed like that now days. She is with Verizon. I had to help her sort it out with their fraud department. They put a restriction in place to prevent  future automatic third party billing and removed the existing charges after they completed their investigation. Took a few weeks. Submitting FCC complaints about any  nuisance numbers stopped some of the calls and all spam text she was receiving. 
Hopefully you won't have to deal with this kind of mess.


----------



## juneping

greysdulce said:


> I didn't think it was possible for third party charges to get billed like that now days. She is with Verizon. I had to help her sort it out with their fraud department. They put a restriction in place to prevent  future automatic third party billing and removed the existing charges after they completed their investigation. Took a few weeks. Submitting FCC complaints about any  nuisance numbers stopped some of the calls and all spam text she was receiving.
> Hopefully you won't have to deal with this kind of mess.


thank you so much!! i'll follow up with my phone company....sigh....may god punish those scammers


----------



## BeenBurned

greysdulce said:


> This is shameful that Posh doesn't have better risk management controls in place to better protect  legitimate buyers and sellers. Is Mercari just as bad or better?


I dislike Poshmark and I recommend against them and would never do business there myself as a buyer or seller. 

But it's not PM who doesn't have "better risk management" or any other site. Every site has rules to work within the system, use their approved methods to pay, not take transactions off the site, etc. It's the buyers and sellers who, in their greed and attempts to save money fall victim to "too good to be true" schemes.


----------



## greysdulce

True. You have to be vigilant to protect yourself and your wallet. I'm new here and am glad so many share useful knowledge to help others shop and sell more safely.


----------



## restricter

greysdulce said:


> I wish I would have known this last year....This is shameful that Posh doesn't have better risk management controls in place to better protect  legitimate buyers and sellers. Is Mercari just as bad or better?



You've got some good information -- a 'live' fake check and contact information for the scammer.  You can report it to the FTC or your state attorney general.  I'll bet your local police might even help you file the report.


----------



## SArmstrong

Has anyone purchased something over $500 on Poshmark and gotten their authentication?  Wondering if it's a legit authentication place who does this or just someone at Poshmark?  Thanks  item in question is a Gucci Soho Disco bag.


----------



## rkiz

SArmstrong said:


> Has anyone purchased something over $500 on Poshmark and gotten their authentication?  Wondering if it's a legit authentication place who does this or just someone at Poshmark?  Thanks  item in question is a Gucci Soho Disco bag.



I haven't purchased $500+, but I've sold an item. My package was sent to Poshmark HQ, so I assume they do it in house. They sent the package to my buyer after it passed inspection. I don't think they are using a separate authentication service.


----------



## restricter

SArmstrong said:


> Has anyone purchased something over $500 on Poshmark and gotten their authentication?  Wondering if it's a legit authentication place who does this or just someone at Poshmark?  Thanks  item in question is a Gucci Soho Disco bag.



I bought a hard-to-find Tiffany necklace and to this day I have no idea who 'authenticated' it.  When I received it, I took it to Tiffany for a cleaning and they accepted it, so that was my true authentication.  It never hurts to have that extra layer of protection.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

When did they start using Paypal?


----------



## MahoganyQT

These new scammers on Poshmark are ridiculous! The second you list a designer item you get a message from a person with no items in their closet asking for you to contact them via email. [emoji849]


----------



## BeenBurned

MahoganyQT said:


> These new scammers on Poshmark are ridiculous! The second you list a designer item you get a message from a person with no items in their closet asking for you to contact them via email. [emoji849]


And if you google the email address, you'll find a ton of PM IDs using it.


----------



## Julian407

Hi everyone ! I'm in need of some help ! Poshmark restricted my privileges And I have had several direct deposits pending for almost 10 days and some others that have been pending for about 5-7 days and I'm jut wondering if since they revoked my privileges will I still receive my money ? It's over $1,500 and I'm really worried bacuse I sold a lot of my stuff and now they won't answer me... please someone help this money is helping feed my children and pay my bills.. please someone help me !!!!


----------



## Julian407

Julian407 said:


> Hi everyone ! I'm in need of some help ! Poshmark restricted my privileges And I have had several direct deposits pending for almost 10 days and some others that have been pending for about 5-7 days and I'm jut wondering if since they revoked my privileges will I still receive my money ? It's over $1,500 and I'm really worried bacuse I sold a lot of my stuff and now they won't answer me... please someone help this money is helping feed my children and pay my bills.. please someone help me !!!!


Has this happened to anyone else please help me !


----------



## Julian407

Hi everyone ! I'm in need of some help ! Poshmark restricted my privileges And I have had several direct deposits pending for almost 10 days and some others that have been pending for about 5-7 days and I'm jut wondering if since they revoked my privileges will I still receive my money ? It's over $1,500 and I'm really worried bacuse I sold a lot of my stuff and now they won't answer me... please someone help this money is helping feed my children and pay my bills.. please someone help me !!!!


----------



## Julian407

atlcoach said:


> Check out the post by markyswifey. Apparently, we are not alone!! Oh and my deposit STILL isn't in my account!


 I'm having same problems please someone help


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Why were your privileges restricted?


----------



## Julian407

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Why were your privileges restricted?


I'm not sure they just said that my privileges were restricted


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Unless you sold counterfeit items or did something against Posh rules you should get your money. The only time I've known Posh to keep funds is if the item sold was a replica.


----------



## BgaHolic

I've never sold or bought anything from any of the sites but, I'm now researching selling and, it looks to me, like Poshmark does not have a high enough rating by the Better Business Bureau for me to consider using them. Also, too many reviews about counterfeit goods on the site for me to consider going forward. Good luck!!!


----------



## kiwanja

I'm really frustrated with Poshmark.
I started using the app recently, and have made one sale smoothly. I was really worried at first given the negative stories some people have had, but proceeded with caution.
Then, I made my first big ticket purchase on there -- a designer jacket. I bid $600 on a $700 item and the seller immediately accepted. (Actually this gave me some pause; now I'm worried I bid too high, and the seller wasn't accurately representing the condition of the jacket!)
But the next morning, I noticed that my account was frozen! My closet was empty (all items removed), I couldn't post new items or do anything. I hadn't received any notification from PM so I emailed them, and they responded saying:
"This order was canceled due to certain characteristics of your buying activity require us to take some additional steps to confirm your identity and to ensure that these purchases are authorized by you / the authorized cardholder. In the meantime, we have placed a temporary buying hold on your account. To help us further verify credit card authorization, can you please provide us with ..."

Now my account's been frozen for 3 days. Does this seem ridiculous to anyone else?? First, they just froze my account without any notice -- I had to find out on my own -- and how do they expect to make any money if they make transacting on larger purchases so difficult, and cancel orders without telling the buyers??
Ugh, I have half a mind to tell them to f off, just go ahead and cancel my order and be done with this app altogether.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

If your account and credit card info are different they will temporarily freeze your account. It's a security measure for the benefit of honest buyers and sellers. If everything is legit confirm your info with Poshmark.


----------



## selnee

This may have been mentioned earlier in this thread but I just noticed it.  We can now report listings that have the wrong brand.  This drives me insane when I am shopping on there.  There are so many sellers on there who just list their crappy item under whatever brand they please and then say in they are doing it for exposure.  Not sure if it will help but report these please! 
Report Listing-->Mistagged Item-->Mistagged Brand


----------



## BomberGal

I'm probably going to be deleting my Poshmark account. Its getting ridiculous. I keep putting my account on vacation hold and they keep lifting the vacation hold early. And I seem to be getting notifications for everything *except* sales, offers and comments on my items. And on the app, the comments on my items are all swamped down in their sales listing notifications from other closets (and don't all show up under my comments sections...).


----------



## NANI1972

Who are these ppl who make an offer of $200 for a pair of NIB Rockstud? SMDH


----------



## ToriChan

NANI1972 said:


> Who are these ppl who make an offer of $200 for a pair of NIB Rockstud? SMDH



 I had a vintage gucci monogram bag up once for a fair price and someone offered me $20. I politely declined. The girl continued messaging why I was asking so much for a "used old bag." I ended up selling it on Tradesy for my asking. 

Honestly, there are just some clueless people on Poshmark. The same people who will lowball you are the ones that have a closet full of used, worn clothes from Target (not talking bad about Target clothing but we all know there isn't much of a resale value!) The amount of teenagers and college students also waters down what things sell for. Good for me however when I want to buy.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Can you transfer funds to Paypal now?


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi, I've never listed on PM but today I tried 2 listings.  
How are the sellers notified that something is sold?  or if there are questions in that comments section?  I don't see any alert notifications for the sellers?

Also after I listed just 2 items, I immediately received comments on whether something is still available, please email or text her at xxx-xxxx, etc - what is that about, somebody trying to make a lowball offer I am thinking?  thanks


----------



## Prettyn

Michelle1x said:


> Hi, I've never listed on PM but today I tried 2 listings.
> How are the sellers notified that something is sold?  or if there are questions in that comments section?  I don't see any alert notifications for the sellers?
> 
> Also after I listed just 2 items, I immediately received comments on whether something is still available, please email or text her at xxx-xxxx, etc - what is that about, somebody trying to make a lowball offer I am thinking?  thanks


It's a scammer, don't reply and block and report spam. I get these all the time.


----------



## Michelle1x

Thanks...  my initial reaction to PM is that it is a good, streamlined app for listing - EXCEPT for the photos area where uploading photos that you have already taken elsewhere is simply horrible.  Not sure if this is a showstopper for me in using the app.  Their app crops photos to square and there is no way to realign them I have found.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michelle1x said:


> Hi, I've never listed on PM but today I tried 2 listings.
> How are the sellers notified that something is sold?  or if there are questions in that comments section?  I don't see any alert notifications for the sellers?
> 
> Also after I listed just 2 items, I immediately received comments on whether something is still available, please email or text her at xxx-xxxx, etc - what is that about, somebody trying to make a lowball offer I am thinking?  thanks



I get notified through email. Poshmark is full of lowballers and scammers. Most of my best buyers are new to Poshmark and buy at the asking price. The ones that lowball usually are never satisfied and are the problem buyers. Just make sure you keep all transactions and conversations on Poshmark and you should be safe.


----------



## Michelle1x

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I get notified through email. Poshmark is full of lowballers and scammers. Most of my best buyers are new to Poshmark and buy at the asking price. The ones that lowball usually are never satisfied and are the problem buyers. Just make sure you keep all transactions and conversations on Poshmark and you should be safe.


thanks, I got one of those lowball offers, do you just ignore them or does PM like you to reply?  I prefer to just ignore.  There's no private communication, at any rate.
Overall I like the listing process on posh.


----------



## rkiz

Michelle1x said:


> thanks, I got one of those lowball offers, do you just ignore them or does PM like you to reply?  I prefer to just ignore.  There's no private communication, at any rate.
> Overall I like the listing process on posh.



I always reply to offers, even the insulting ones. I don't like to call people out in the comments though, just use the counteroffer feature. I've found that some people end up offering a fair price if you counter, they just start low to see what they can get. 

I try not to take it too personally anymore, though sometimes it's still annoying. If it's a super ridiculous offer, I have occasionally countered with my exact listing price rather than decline, just to give them the hint that they aren't even close.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michelle1x said:


> thanks, I got one of those lowball offers, do you just ignore them or does PM like you to reply?  I prefer to just ignore.  There's no private communication, at any rate.
> Overall I like the listing process on posh.



If the offer is in the comments I usually tell them to use the offer button. I never respond to comment offers but if someone uses the offer button I will either counter offer or accept. Lately I have sold 3 items at asking price and these were higher priced items so sometimes it works out great.


----------



## Michelle1x

rkiz said:


> I always reply to offers, even the insulting ones. I don't like to call people out in the comments though, just use the counteroffer feature. I've found that some people end up offering a fair price if you counter, they just start low to see what they can get.
> 
> I try not to take it too personally anymore, though sometimes it's still annoying. If it's a super ridiculous offer, I have occasionally countered with my exact listing price rather than decline, just to give them the hint that they aren't even close.



thanks... thats why I am posting on here, I don't really know how the site is used.  I will reply with the counteroffer (which I have not seen/used yet).

My other question is about shares.  I got a few hundred followers right away just by listing.  PM does seem to have a lot of traffic at any rate.  I have only a few shares because I am so new.  You are supposed to share from somebody's closet whenever they share one of yours?  What do you do- just look in their closet and find the thing you like and "share on poshmark"?  Seems like that would take a lot of time every day.

Also at least for me, PM's search is as bad as Tradesy right now.  Search on DOMA jackets, a bunch of purses come up.  things like that.  Unless my listings are not coming up because they are new, no one will find my stuff (which is the same problem I have with Tradesy).


----------



## Michelle1x

HandbagDiva354 said:


> If the offer is in the comments I usually tell them to use the offer button. I never respond to comment offers but if someone uses the offer button I will either counter offer or accept. Lately I have sold 3 items at asking price and these were higher priced items so sometimes it works out great.



thanks- I'm already wise to the lowballers/frequent questioners, etc - people that take up a ton of time about wanting to buy a listing- from ebay.  I find you never hear from the best buyers.  They might ask for dimensions or some detail, then the next night they buy.  Thats the kind of buyer I am.  I have bought one item on PM and I paid the ask, didn't even communicate with the seller even though there was a huge buzz going on in the comments about the jacket.

I listed a desirable leather jacket on ebay for $399.  This woman kept contacting me about it.  Finally I caved and discounted it a little and shipped it.  3 weeks later she contacts me stating that there were "holes" on one of the sleeves she didn't see earlier and wanted to file a NAD claim.  Never again, I've decided not to communicate too much with these sorts, just give them dimensions and some details and thats it.


----------



## rkiz

Michelle1x said:


> thanks... thats why I am posting on here, I don't really know how the site is used.  I will reply with the counteroffer (which I have not seen/used yet).
> 
> My other question is about shares.  I got a few hundred followers right away just by listing.  PM does seem to have a lot of traffic at any rate.  I have only a few shares because I am so new.  You are supposed to share from somebody's closet whenever they share one of yours?  What do you do- just look in their closet and find the thing you like and "share on poshmark"?  Seems like that would take a lot of time every day.
> 
> Also at least for me, PM's search is as bad as Tradesy right now.  Search on DOMA jackets, a bunch of purses come up.  things like that.  Unless my listings are not coming up because they are new, no one will find my stuff (which is the same problem I have with Tradesy).



The sharing isnt required, it's just "polite". You can choose to share as much or as little as you like. I used to share all the time, but it never really helped my sales so I stopped. 

You can sort your search by category, brand, price, etc... people can find your stuff if they know how to organize their searching. Takes a little practice but I find it to be pretty easy


----------



## all7s

I wouldn't be insulted by lowball offers. As a buyer, you have to put in way lower than what you want to pay because when you put in a reasonable offer ($3 or $5 lower than asking price) there are sellers who want to diddle around to make a couple dollars. I know the 20% is a lot on the sellers end, but the $6.50 shipping is substantial for buyers. 

I usually watch items until the seller drops to a price they are comfortable selling and then just buy it. Because I want a pleasant transaction, not one where seller is upset about a 'lowball' first offer or fighting for those couple extra dollars.


----------



## Michelle1x

Sorry for the bonehead question, but how to do you where these "parties" are?  I just upated a listing and when I saved it, there was an option to share to the summer style party.  But I can't see how to join this party/  There is nothing like that on my feed, that I can see- of course it could be way down there- this site is WAY NOISY...


----------



## rkiz

Michelle1x said:


> Sorry for the bonehead question, but how to do you where these "parties" are?  I just upated a listing and when I saved it, there was an option to share to the summer style party.  But I can't see how to join this party/  There is nothing like that on my feed, that I can see- of course it could be way down there- this site is WAY NOISY...



At the bottom of your screen on the red bar, click the magnifying glass icon that says "shop". On that page are some categories, the fourth one down is "Parties". You can join any current parties and see what parties are upcoming. Hope that helps!


----------



## all7s

Michelle1x said:


> Sorry for the bonehead question, but how to do you where these "parties" are?  I just upated a listing and when I saved it, there was an option to share to the summer style party.  But I can't see how to join this party/  There is nothing like that on my feed, that I can see- of course it could be way down there- this site is WAY NOISY...


Are you using the app? Some things won't appear when using an internet browser. In the app, i can find parties from the shop tab. Parties is the fourth heading down on mine.


----------



## Michelle1x

all7s said:


> Are you using the app? Some things won't appear when using an internet browser. In the app, i can find parties from the shop tab. Parties is the fourth heading down on mine.





rkiz said:


> At the bottom of your screen on the red bar, click the magnifying glass icon that says "shop". On that page are some categories, the fourth one down is "Parties". You can join any current parties and see what parties are upcoming. Hope that helps!



LOL, thanks yes I am using the app... I was able to find these parties on the browser- there is a "parties" menu in the banner on the browser, but i couldn't find it it on the app, and honestly if you had not pointed it out on the <shop> menu, it probably would have taken me eons to locate it... thanks!!!
So far I am enjoying using PM... there are a lot of neat features... I'm not a big seller so I don't expect too many sales but a few are fine..


----------



## Lodpah

I like Poshmark but there are some snarky ladies on there. I put a couple of Louboutins, brand new, and they were making fun of my listing. I just ignored them as I ended up selling them at the prices I originally wanted. Right now I've got tons of high end stuff on them and I do have the highest ratings but for my Valentinos, Louboutins and Celines, I tend to sell more quickly on Vestiare. I had someone lowball offer me on my Anya Hindmarch items and mind you my stuff are all brand new but I just ignore them. I mean they are reasonable. 

I had one chick keep pestering me for one item and lol she wore me out I guess I felt bad for her and eventually caved in but no more.


----------



## ToriChan

Has anyone been seeing an influx of more fake profiles commenting right after you put an item up for sale? I just listed 20 or so designer items today and I had 4-5 profiles all with fake gibberish usernames saying:

"Hello,how much is it ? kindly text me on {insert email} to let me know the firm price...Regards"

or 

"Email me the final price and more pictures reply to {insert email} Asap"

or

"Hello.how are you doing is your still Available for sale? I'm much interested in buying the item from you kindly get back to me at (insert email)..Thanks..."


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ToriChan said:


> Has anyone been seeing an influx of more fake profiles commenting right after you put an item up for sale? I just listed 20 or so designer items today and I had 4-5 profiles all with fake gibberish usernames saying:
> 
> "Hello,how much is it ? kindly text me on {insert email} to let me know the firm price...Regards"
> 
> or
> 
> "Email me the final price and more pictures reply to {insert email} Asap"
> 
> or
> 
> "Hello.how are you doing is your still Available for sale? I'm much interested in buying the item from you kindly get back to me at (insert email)..Thanks..."



Yep, I've gotten a lot of those messages as well. I recently listed a higher end item and someone asked me to email them with my lowest price, etc. When I blocked the person, I immediately got another message with identical wording from another username. I blocked that one as well and got yet another message from a third username. I'm assuming it was the same person each time.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ToriChan said:


> Has anyone been seeing an influx of more fake profiles commenting right after you put an item up for sale? I just listed 20 or so designer items today and I had 4-5 profiles all with fake gibberish usernames saying:
> 
> "Hello,how much is it ? kindly text me on {insert email} to let me know the firm price...Regards"
> 
> or
> 
> "Email me the final price and more pictures reply to {insert email} Asap"
> 
> or
> 
> "Hello.how are you doing is your still Available for sale? I'm much interested in buying the item from you kindly get back to me at (insert email)..Thanks..."



It happens all the time. They are scammers.


----------



## MahoganyQT

ToriChan said:


> Has anyone been seeing an influx of more fake profiles commenting right after you put an item up for sale? I just listed 20 or so designer items today and I had 4-5 profiles all with fake gibberish usernames saying:
> 
> "Hello,how much is it ? kindly text me on {insert email} to let me know the firm price...Regards"
> 
> or
> 
> "Email me the final price and more pictures reply to {insert email} Asap"
> 
> or
> 
> "Hello.how are you doing is your still Available for sale? I'm much interested in buying the item from you kindly get back to me at (insert email)..Thanks..."



Yes! It's really bad. I just report them all.


----------



## Prettyn

ToriChan said:


> Has anyone been seeing an influx of more fake profiles commenting right after you put an item up for sale? I just listed 20 or so designer items today and I had 4-5 profiles all with fake gibberish usernames saying:
> 
> "Hello,how much is it ? kindly text me on {insert email} to let me know the firm price...Regards"
> 
> or
> 
> "Email me the final price and more pictures reply to {insert email} Asap"
> 
> or
> 
> "Hello.how are you doing is your still Available for sale? I'm much interested in buying the item from you kindly get back to me at (insert email)..Thanks..."


Yes, I block them immediately and report them as spam.


----------



## Michelle1x

OK I have been on Poshmark for a few days now.  I also have a TON of those "email me at xxx" comments (see below).
I'm happy with the amt of engagement with my listings- this is the kind of feedback PM offers that you don't get from other sites like ebay, all ebay tells you is how many watchers but that isn't too useful.  So I would say PM is a step above the other etail sites for their use of social media....

HOWEVER........................

I have a huge problem with the amt of these lowball offers I am getting and no way to shut if off.  I got an offer of $70 for something listed at $149, today an offer of $90 for $149, a whole bunch of these, absolutely no offer was more than 60% of my asking price.  I'm the type of seller who doesn't deal because I am not a professional seller.  I just wait for things to sell or slowly drop prices.  I really wish PM had a way of turning these offers off.  I've already received a "Poshmark tip"... drive more sales by counteroffering... not really worth it starting from this low imho.


----------



## ToriChan

Michelle1x said:


> OK I have been on Poshmark for a few days now.  I also have a TON of those "email me at xxx" comments (see below).
> I'm happy with the amt of engagement with my listings- this is the kind of feedback PM offers that you don't get from other sites like ebay, all ebay tells you is how many watchers but that isn't too useful.  So I would say PM is a step above the other etail sites for their use of social media....
> 
> HOWEVER........................
> 
> I have a huge problem with the amt of these lowball offers I am getting and no way to shut if off.  I got an offer of $70 for something listed at $149, today an offer of $90 for $149, a whole bunch of these, absolutely no offer was more than 60% of my asking price.  I'm the type of seller who doesn't deal because I am not a professional seller.  I just wait for things to sell or slowly drop prices.  I really wish PM had a way of turning these offers off.  I've already received a "Poshmark tip"... drive more sales by counteroffering... not really worth it starting from this low imho.
> 
> View attachment 3767760



Haha some of the usernames are the same for what i was getting today! 

I personally always counteroffer (even if the offer is unreasonable.) Some people just want to feel like they are getting a deal- same as ebay. When I sell on eBay i always offer BO for this reason, and just mark my price up higher. For example, the person who is offering 90 for something you have listed at 149 *might* not be a bad buyer, just wanting to feel you out for what you would be willing to take. I had someone offer 100 for something I had up for 140 last week. We met at an even 120, which is what I wanted to get from the get-go.


----------



## ToriChan

One thing that's never personally happened to me on Poshmark before today was being blocked! I purchased a pair of TB Revas for a fair price for the seller's asking. Hours later, sale gets cancelled. I went to the listing almost right after to ask if there is something wrong with the shoes or she will be relisting, and I'm blocked! The seller was probably upset she didn't ask for more in the beginning (even though I did pay a fair price for a used pair, I would have maybe paid at most $10 more.) What's silly is if she had said something like I'd like more money I wouldn't be mad. In fact, there was two other pair of shoes I would have bought if the sale for the revas worked out great. If only the seller knew that.


----------



## Prettyn

Michelle1x said:


> OK I have been on Poshmark for a few days now.  I also have a TON of those "email me at xxx" comments (see below).
> I'm happy with the amt of engagement with my listings- this is the kind of feedback PM offers that you don't get from other sites like ebay, all ebay tells you is how many watchers but that isn't too useful.  So I would say PM is a step above the other etail sites for their use of social media....
> 
> HOWEVER........................
> 
> I have a huge problem with the amt of these lowball offers I am getting and no way to shut if off.  I got an offer of $70 for something listed at $149, today an offer of $90 for $149, a whole bunch of these, absolutely no offer was more than 60% of my asking price.  I'm the type of seller who doesn't deal because I am not a professional seller.  I just wait for things to sell or slowly drop prices.  I really wish PM had a way of turning these offers off.  I've already received a "Poshmark tip"... drive more sales by counteroffering... not really worth it starting from this low imho.
> 
> View attachment 3767760


i like the offer buttons, if your firm on your price just keep making that firm offer. I don't take it personally, everyone wants a deal.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Prettyn said:


> i like the offer buttons, if your firm on your price just keep making that firm offer. I don't take it personally, everyone wants a deal.



I like the offer button as well. It was much worse when people would haggle in your listing, get you to say you would accept an offer and lower your price, then disappear. Most of the time I price a little higher than my lowest price anyway because I know everyone one on Posh wants a deal. Their shipping is a little high too so I try to look at it it from the buyer's perspective. I hate low ball offers and if I buyer keeps going back and forth after I have declined their offer or countered with a fair offer, I block them...lol


----------



## M5crandall

BeenBurned said:


> And in fact, there's more:
> robertgarcia920  - Oklahoma City, OK: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia920
> garciarobert910 - Jacksonville, FL: https://poshmark.com/closet/garciarobert910
> robertgarcia103 - Texarkana, TX: https://poshmark.com/closet/robertgarcia103
> 
> And this is no surprise. The only surprise is that there's only the complaint from the one person who posted back in February:
> http://ip-address-lookup-v4.com/email/cm9iZXJ0Z2FyY2lhOTIwQGdtYWlsLmNvbQ==




Sorry but im not understanding.  Can you explain the scam? My daughter posted some clothes to sell . And someone matches one of the emails on your list Thank you .


----------



## Alohaajah

Julian407 said:


> Hi everyone ! I'm in need of some help ! Poshmark restricted my privileges And I have had several direct deposits pending for almost 10 days and some others that have been pending for about 5-7 days and I'm jut wondering if since they revoked my privileges will I still receive my money ? It's over $1,500 and I'm really worried bacuse I sold a lot of my stuff and now they won't answer me... please someone help this money is helping feed my children and pay my bills.. please someone help me !!!!




Did you get your money? I had this situation. And the money on pending still there and they never release it. And my friend had the same situation too, her account got restricted but she can release the money. So i just wondering do you get your money?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alohaajah said:


> Did you get your money? I had this situation. And the money on pending still there and they never release it. And my friend had the same situation too, her account got restricted but she can release the money. So i just wondering do you get your money?



Seems like these questions should be sent to Poshmark Customer Service. There are too many variables in each situation to speculate. Unless there has been Poshmark rule violations or counterfeit sales Poshmark eventually releases funds.


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Help! Has anyone ever had problems receiving a refund from Poshmark? I ordered a maxi dress on their website and the seller sent a shrunken and faded dress. I sent a refund request and Poshmark instantly denied it without looking at the dress stating that sizing vary by fit and that the seller did not misstate the size. I wrote back to them that the seller posted the dress folded up and not the full length (I sent them the seller's picture) and falsely advertised it as a maxi. I tried the exact dress on in store and know what the length should be. I also mentioned to them that two other people asked the seller about the dress length and whether she had hemmed it - she did not respond to their questions. That should have been a red flag to me, but I didn't think anything could be wrong with that dress and figured she was honest due to her previous sales. Poshmark wrote back stating that the onus is on the buyer and for me to give it away or resell it. That's crazy! So, anyone can sale you crap from their site and you are stuck with it! Can they get away with this? Their return policy doesn't protect buyers! I reported the issue to Amex and am waiting on their decision.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Help! Has anyone ever had problems receiving a refund from Poshmark? I ordered a maxi dress on their website and the seller sent a shrunken and faded dress. I sent a refund request and Poshmark instantly denied it without looking at the dress stating that sizing vary by fit and that the seller did not misstate the size. I wrote back to them that the seller posted the dress folded up and not the full length (I sent them the seller's picture) and falsely advertised it as a maxi. I tried the exact dress on in store and know what the length should be. I also mentioned to them that two other people asked the seller about the dress length and whether she had hemmed it - she did not respond to their questions. That should have been a red flag to me, but I didn't think anything could be wrong with that dress and figured she was honest due to her previous sales. Poshmark wrote back stating that the onus is on the buyer and for me to give it away or resell it. That's crazy! So, anyone can sale you crap from their site and you are stuck with it! Can they get away with this? Their return policy doesn't protect buyers! I reported the issue to Amex and am waiting on their decision.


I had a similar situation last year... I bought a pair of jeans for my daughter (her favorite brand-- hard to find), and the seller had a photo of the jeans folded in half in all photos. Since the size was exactly my daughter's size, I bought them. When I received them, I saw they were cropped jeans (calf-length), which I knew my daughter wouldn't wear. The seller's description never mentioned that they were cropped, so I asked to return them. She resisted, so I requested a refund via Poshmark, and they asked me to submit photos. Here's what I did: I grabbed the pair my daughter already had (in the same size) and laid them both side by side and took photos of the length difference, plus the size tag and pockets (since those were identical). Within one day, they (Poshmark) approved my refund.

So my advice to you is to try to take a side-by-side photo of the same dress (if you are able to get it elsewhere) to show them the difference. If not, Amex is the best route. Good luck!


----------



## NANI1972

I really don't understand the logic of ppl who offer $300 on a NIB $1045 pair of Valentino RS, or $400 for a NWT $2000 ysl bag. How do they think this is ever going to happen?! I've gotten to the point that I don't even want to look at the offers because I know they're going to be really ridiculous lowballers.


----------



## ToriChan

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Help! Has anyone ever had problems receiving a refund from Poshmark? I ordered a maxi dress on their website and the seller sent a shrunken and faded dress. I sent a refund request and Poshmark instantly denied it without looking at the dress stating that sizing vary by fit and that the seller did not misstate the size. I wrote back to them that the seller posted the dress folded up and not the full length (I sent them the seller's picture) and falsely advertised it as a maxi. I tried the exact dress on in store and know what the length should be. I also mentioned to them that two other people asked the seller about the dress length and whether she had hemmed it - she did not respond to their questions. That should have been a red flag to me, but I didn't think anything could be wrong with that dress and figured she was honest due to her previous sales. Poshmark wrote back stating that the onus is on the buyer and for me to give it away or resell it. That's crazy! So, anyone can sale you crap from their site and you are stuck with it! Can they get away with this? Their return policy doesn't protect buyers! I reported the issue to Amex and am waiting on their decision.



Personally I can understand where Poshmark is coming from. If you want a size medium, the tag on the dress is a size medium, how is poshmark supposed to know if the dress is TTS? When buying clothes online I always get measurements- this way if it comes mis-sized you can take photos of a ruler next to it, saying the seller listed the brand's dimensions but because it is pre-owned and shrunken it's not as described. Based on the fact she wasn't answering questions, I assume she is probably not the original owner and thrifted the item. This is the issue with buying preloved online.


----------



## intrigue

I recently shipped an item only to receive an email from PM that the sale was cancelled (because buyers payment info could be verified). This email came about 24 hours after the purchase. They advised a credit would be issued to me but I Haven't received it yet and it's been a couple days. The item sold was $425 so it wasn't being sent to PMHQ first.  I emailed them to inquire but they're generally pretty slow to respond. Has anybody experienced anything like this?


----------



## Fikaccnut

intrigue said:


> I recently shipped an item only to receive an email from PM that the sale was cancelled (because buyers payment info could be verified). This email came about 24 hours after the purchase. They advised a credit would be issued to me but I Haven't received it yet and it's been a couple days. The item sold was $425 so it wasn't being sent to PMHQ first.  I emailed them to inquire but they're generally pretty slow to respond. Has anybody experienced anything like this?



Yes. They attempt to do an interception via USPS to re-route the package back to you. If the item is delivered, you will be compensated for it. Only annoying thing is that it took three weeks for my $475 bag to come back to me when it happened to me. 

They don't let sales and offers go through all the time because the buyer's payment info couldn't be verified; where is the gaping hole in their payment verification system that somehow sometimes it takes an entire day for them to figure it out?


----------



## intrigue

Fikaccnut said:


> Yes. They attempt to do an interception via USPS to re-route the package back to you. If the item is delivered, you will be compensated for it. Only annoying thing is that it took three weeks for my $475 bag to come back to me when it happened to me.
> 
> They don't let sales and offers go through all the time because the buyer's payment info couldn't be verified; where is the gaping hole in their payment verification system that somehow sometimes it takes an entire day for them to figure it out?



Wow three weeks! I don't understand their process, how large payments can go through and it takes PM a full business day to contact sellers if something goes wrong.


----------



## Michelle1x

I've only been on PM a few weeks, and I have had 3 reasonable sales of items between about $75-$100, which is ok for me- but the amount of noise I get from these lowball offers has me rethinking whether I want to do business there.  I listed something for $90 and today I got an offer for $22.  I rejected it, because my only options are to reject, or counter with, say $85.  After I rejected this offer, I got 4 other messages from this buyer with new offers for $10 more- "sorry I offended you" bla bla bla.  I'm *NOT* offended.  I just think this is a waste of time.  And with PM's fees where they are, I make less money there.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Michelle1x said:


> I've only been on PM a few weeks, and I have had 3 reasonable sales of items between about $75-$100, which is ok for me- but the amount of noise I get from these lowball offers has me rethinking whether I want to do business there.  I listed something for $90 and today I got an offer for $22.  I rejected it, because my only options are to reject, or counter with, say $85.  After I rejected this offer, I got 4 other messages from this buyer with new offers for $10 more- "sorry I offended you" bla bla bla.  I'm *NOT* offended.  I just think this is a waste of time.  And with PM's fees where they are, I make less money there.



If you're already making sales and enjoy selling on Posh, I say stick with it. I enjoy using Posh to sell and find deals so I don't let the occasional low baller deter me. If a buyer is very annoying I block them.


----------



## Prettyn

MahoganyQT said:


> If you're already making sales and enjoy selling on Posh, I say stick with it. I enjoy using Posh to sell and find deals so I don't let the occasional low baller deter me. If a buyer is very annoying I block them.


i block the low ball offers that are beyond ridiculous !! If I have an item that has been siting in my closet for 6 months sometimes I take the reasonable low ball offer.


----------



## Prettyn

i have had three sellers not mail my items in the last month , if you don't want to sell get off poshmark!! The closets I bought my items from are active and update their items. I don't even ask them anymore why didn't you mail my item?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Prettyn said:


> i have had three sellers not mail my items in the last month , if you don't want to sell get off poshmark!! The closets I bought my items from are active and update their items. I don't even ask them anymore why didn't you mail my item?



Like buyer's remorse, I think lots of sellers get seller's remorse. It isn't exclusively on Poshmark. BUT I will say, sellers on Poshmark aren't nearly as professional (taking their sweet @ss time shipping items on the 7th day) when compared to other buying platforms.


----------



## Michelle1x

intrigue said:


> I recently shipped an item only to receive an email from PM that the sale was cancelled (because buyers payment info could be verified). This email came about 24 hours after the purchase. They advised a credit would be issued to me but I Haven't received it yet and it's been a couple days. The item sold was $425 so it wasn't being sent to PMHQ first.  I emailed them to inquire but they're generally pretty slow to respond. Has anybody experienced anything like this?



That happened to me last night, I got an offer and waited a day to respond, when I did respond I got that "unable to verify payment" message.

I suppose if I had not waited a day, I would have shipped it and been in your situation?
That same buyer is creating a bundle with my stuff today.  I think its a kid.


----------



## nicole0612

Michelle1x said:


> That happened to me last night, I got an offer and waited a day to respond, when I did respond I got that "unable to verify payment" message.
> 
> I suppose if I had not waited a day, I would have shipped it and been in your situation?
> That same buyer is creating a bundle with my stuff today.  I think its a kid.



No, generally you will get the error message immediately when you try to accept their offer that they need to update their payment method. Then you have to go through the rigmarole of sending them a message asking them to update their payment information. However, I have no idea why it lets them put the offer in without having an adequate payment method.


----------



## piosavsfan

Got a request from poshmark to review a few of other sellers listings that were reported for being replicas, mistagged, etc. So basically poshmark can't handle going through the listings themselves and are having the users do it?


----------



## nicole0612

piosavsfan said:


> Got a request from poshmark to review a few of other sellers listings that were reported for being replicas, mistagged, etc. So basically poshmark can't handle going through the listings themselves and are having the users do it?



I was wondering about this also.


----------



## mranda

Hi everyone! I am in a situation and I am wondering if anyone has had a similar experience. I purchased a bag for $450 and received it on Wednesday. I posted it on the authentication forum, but I believe the authenticator had been away because she did not respond until yesterday. By then I had already accepted the item. The authenticator said that the bag is fake. I am worried because I already accepted it. I contacted Poshmark, but of course they take forever to respond. Has anyone been in a similar situation and if so, how did it turn out? Thank you!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

mranda said:


> Hi everyone! I am in a situation and I am wondering if anyone has had a similar experience. I purchased a bag for $450 and received it on Wednesday. I posted it on the authentication forum, but I believe the authenticator had been away because she did not respond until yesterday. By then I had already accepted the item. The authenticator said that the bag is fake. I am worried because I already accepted it. I contacted Poshmark, but of course they take forever to respond. Has anyone been in a similar situation and if so, how did it turn out? Thank you!!



You can still submit a claim. Go to your purchases and there is an option for not as described.


----------



## mranda

MahoganyQT said:


> You can still submit a claim. Go to your purchases and there is an option for not as described.


 Hi! Thanks for your response. When I click that it says that the sale is final and complete because it has been over 72 hours.


----------



## piosavsfan

mranda said:


> Hi! Thanks for your response. When I click that it says that the sale is final and complete because it has been over 72 hours.


Did you pay with Paypal? Have it professionally authenticated so that you get a letter stating it is not authentic and then you can open a Paypal claim if Poshmark does not address the issue.


----------



## mranda

piosavsfan said:


> Did you pay with Paypal? Have it professionally authenticated so that you get a letter stating it is not authentic and then you can open a Paypal claim if Poshmark does not address the issue.


 Hi! Thank you for the advice! I did pay with PayPal. I will give Poshmark until tomorrow to respond. If I don't hear back I will try the authenticator and paypal route. Thanks!


----------



## shoppingbitch

Prettyn said:


> i have had three sellers not mail my items in the last month , if you don't want to sell get off poshmark!! The closets I bought my items from are active and update their items. I don't even ask them anymore why didn't you mail my item?



Same happened to me unfortunately. I had to cancel two orders this month...now going on a third one that hasn't shipped and if I don't hear from the seller within the next few days I'm canceling it. If ya don't wanna sell it then don't post it online for sale


----------



## intrigue

piosavsfan said:


> Got a request from poshmark to review a few of other sellers listings that were reported for being replicas, mistagged, etc. So basically poshmark can't handle going through the listings themselves and are having the users do it?



I got this same message and had the same thought!


----------



## NANI1972

piosavsfan said:


> Got a request from poshmark to review a few of other sellers listings that were reported for being replicas, mistagged, etc. So basically poshmark can't handle going through the listings themselves and are having the users do it?



So they just randomly selected you? Have you reported fakes  in the past and that's why?
This is very concerning because what if they just choose someone who doesn't know how to authenticate? I think this is highly unprofessional and unethical for them to be doing this.


----------



## piosavsfan

NANI1972 said:


> So they just randomly selected you? Have you reported fakes  in the past and that's why?
> This is very concerning because what if they just choose someone who doesn't know how to authenticate? I think this is highly unprofessional and unethical for them to be doing this.


I have reported fakes in the past so maybe that's why. I agree that it's concerning and unprofessional.

Took a couple of screenshots to show what it looks like:


----------



## Prettyn

piosavsfan said:


> I have reported fakes in the past so maybe that's why. I agree that it's concerning and unprofessional.
> 
> Took a couple of screenshots to show what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808722
> View attachment 3808723


Did they send you a few pictures to authenticate? I find this unprofessional too!! Their reputation is on line for making this public, pretty scary.


----------



## piosavsfan

Prettyn said:


> Did they send you a few pictures to authenticate? I find this unprofessional too!! Their reputation is on line for making this public, pretty scary.


You use the pictures in the listing.


----------



## MissMarion

The latest reported listings that I saw were for brand mistagging and in each case the seller clearly stated that their item was not that brand and was tagged "for exposure". Not that hard to decide, why ask users for input?


----------



## BomberGal

piosavsfan said:


> I have reported fakes in the past so maybe that's why. I agree that it's concerning and unprofessional.



What in the world?!


This has got to be one of the most bizarre methods of authentication I've seen a selling platform try.


----------



## ToriChan

I came on to say I also got selected for the new reviewing tool on posh. Crowd authentications- yikes!! 

What's strange is I get brands I literally have not bought/looked at even on posh. Lots of true religion jeans being mistagged for brand visibility, people who admit in descriptions that the bag is fake, etc. 

But yes this is not good policy. It would make more sense if they had moderators or selected users would be able to remove harassment or bullying on the site instead of authencity questions. And get all the bot spammers off.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I've also been selected to authenticate items and review mistagged brands. For authentications, I always choose "Not Sure" unless it's a really bad, obvious fake.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I've done "not sure" for most items. They picked the wrong person to validate Air Jordans...lol. I have no clue! I do like to report misbranded items. If I'm searching for a particular brand I don't want to see other stuff branded "for exposure". It's annoying.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wouldn't it make sense to choose people to authenticate items of the brands they've reported?


----------



## restricter

I've also been selected.  The number of listings that are mistagged for exposure is mind boggling.  Also, used socks?  Ewwwwwww!

ETA - maybe they borrowed the crowdsourcing idea from that new Jeremy Piven TV show, Wisdom of the Crowd.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I was asked to authenticate a Victoria's Secret tote bag! Really? Do people really make counterfeit VS items? It looked like a gift with purchase.


----------



## c.lv__cats

I've been selected to authenticate/review a few flagged posts as well and wow, it's amazing how many people are trying to sell bad counterfeit products on Poshmark but even more surprising of how many people want to buy them!! Mistagged items are also a huge problem...that's why I don't like Poshmark as much now, since I used to look for discounted UNIF or Brandy Melville clothing there (back in college) but would always be bombarded with mistagged items "for exposure."


----------



## Fikaccnut

I had listings to review - 10 were from the same girl, and nothing was wrong with them. (Reporter had them marked "mistagged brand".) Perhaps the reporter got in a fight with the closet owner and decide to report half the closet for no reason [emoji849]


----------



## BeenBurned

Is anyone reviewing Coach and Dooney? I've reported hundreds and haven't ever seen a single removal. I stopped flagging but if there's someone acting on them, I'll report.


----------



## restricter

MahoganyQT said:


> I was asked to authenticate a Victoria's Secret tote bag! Really? Do people really make counterfeit VS items? It looked like a gift with purchase.



I think there are counterfeit everything.  I'm sure there must be counterfeit VS lingerie but who knows about the totes.


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> Is anyone reviewing Coach and Dooney? I've reported hundreds and haven't ever seen a single removal. I stopped flagging but if there's someone acting on them, I'll report.



I seem to get lots of Coach and Tory Burch replicas to review.... I know absolutely nothing about either of them so I always have to click "not sure" unless they say in the description or comments that "price reflects" or some other obvious disclaimer

Edited to add: the only options are "agree" and "disagree" and "not sure" so I treat the not sure selection as "I don't have a clue"


----------



## Carson123

Has anyone dealt with a buyer that bought an item (part of a bundle so got a good price), and now relisted the bag for higher from her closet? Kinda annoyed by this. Also she used all of my pics - the least she could do is create her own. I want to block her and comment on her listing that she just bought for me to sell for a higher price so that her potential buyers are aware.  Am I being petty?


----------



## bernz84

Carson123 said:


> Has anyone dealt with a buyer that bought an item (part of a bundle so got a good price), and now relisted the bag for higher from her closet? Kinda annoyed by this. Also she used all of my pics - the least she could do is create her own. I want to block her and comment on her listing that she just bought for me to sell for a higher price so that her potential buyers are aware.  Am I being petty?


I've had buyers buy from me and relist at a higher price. I don't care or take it personally; as long as I got my money, the item sold is their property and they are welcome to list at a lower/higher price than what I sold to them.

However, I would get annoyed if someone used my pics. She really should post her own.


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> I seem to get lots of Coach and Tory Burch replicas to review.... I know absolutely nothing about either of them so I always have to click "not sure" unless they say in the description or comments that "price reflects" or some other obvious disclaimer
> 
> Edited to add: the only options are "agree" and "disagree" and "not sure" so I treat the not sure selection as "I don't have a clue"


I'm speechless! 

I would think that if they're trying to convey some type of credibility to the site, they'd find people who know the brands they're asking them to review! 

This kind of helps me (in a not good way) understand why buyers who've received obvious fakes lose cases there and sellers with authentic items find them pulled.


----------



## Carson123

bernz84 said:


> I've had buyers buy from me and relist at a higher price. I don't care or take it personally; as long as I got my money, the item sold is their property and they are welcome to list at a lower/higher price than what I sold to them.
> 
> However, I would get annoyed if someone used my pics. She really should post her own.



Thanks for your response.  I feel the same. Just annoyed as she was a huge PIA low baller. I commented on her listing that it's totally cool that it didn't work out for her and she's re-poshing but asked her to take down my pics and use her own. 

Her description was also misleading as she said she used it once and I can guarantee that bag was used way more than that.


----------



## bernz84

Carson123 said:


> Thanks for your response.  I feel the same. Just annoyed as she was a huge PIA low baller. I commented on her listing that it's totally cool that it didn't work out for her and she's re-poshing but asked her to take down my pics and use her own.
> 
> Her description was also misleading as she said she used it once and I can guarantee that bag was used way more than that.


Ah ok, that makes sense. Lame!!! Lowballers are the worst and...I'm sure some people will hate me for saying this...they're usually resellers who have little experience and for the brands they resell and little respect from the sellers they buy from.

I think the only other option would to try and report the listing to Poshmark but I find them to be a joke when it comes to things like this.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I've reposhed a few items that simply did not work out for me and had to relist at a higher price to make up for the commission. I would never reuse pictures unless I got permission from the original seller though.


----------



## Carson123

MahoganyQT said:


> I've reposhed a few items that simply did not work out for me and had to relist at a higher price to make up for the commission. I would never reuse pictures unless I got permission from the original seller though.



Totally. I've done the same. Always used my own pics too and more importantly was honest in the item description.


----------



## halobear

Has anyone had a package stuck in transit? I recently shipped a bag out to Florida and it's been stuck in transit since last week.  I know that some regions are not back to normal yet due to the hurricane, but I googled the address for the buyer and it came up as MyUS.com which looks like a forwarding service.  Should I be concerned?  I checked to see if I can intercept the package and stop delivery, but it says my package is ineligble.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

halobear said:


> Has anyone had a package stuck in transit? I recently shipped a bag out to Florida and it's been stuck in transit since last week.  I know that some regions are not back to normal yet due to the hurricane, but I googled the address for the buyer and it came up as MyUS.com which looks like a forwarding service.  Should I be concerned?  I checked to see if I can intercept the package and stop delivery, but it says my package is ineligble.



As long as you used a Posh label you should be fine.


----------



## halobear

HandbagDiva354 said:


> As long as you used a Posh label you should be fine.



Thanks. It does have a Posh label. I actually contacted them and was told to wait another couple of days and then they would assist in case there are still no updates. Do you know what that means?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

halobear said:


> Thanks. It does have a Posh label. I actually contacted them and was told to wait another couple of days and then they would assist in case there are still no updates. Do you know what that means?



A year ago I had a return to my seller for fake Gucci sunglasses. The seller received them but the package was never scanned as delivered. ( Tracking stopped at the seller's P.O.). It took me 3 months and filing a complaint with The Better Business Bureau to get them to release my money.


----------



## halobear

HandbagDiva354 said:


> A year ago I had a return to my seller for fake Gucci sunglasses. The seller received them but the package was never scanned as delivered. ( Tracking stopped at the seller's P.O.). It took me 3 months and filing a complaint with The Better Business Bureau to get them to release my money.



Hmmmm... I’m on the other side - I’m the seller and the package hasn’t gotten to the buyer yet. Which means if the buyer doesn’t receive and accept my money won’t be released.


----------



## all7s

halobear said:


> Hmmmm... I’m on the other side - I’m the seller and the package hasn’t gotten to the buyer yet. Which means if the buyer doesn’t receive and accept my money won’t be released.


I had this happen as a buyer. The seller had to give it two weeks from mailing before Posh could investigate. She reported it still hadn't arrived at that 2 week time, and then a week after that date, Posh refunded me and paid the seller. The item was under $50.


----------



## halobear

all7s said:


> I had this happen as a buyer. The seller had to give it two weeks from mailing before Posh could investigate. She reported it still hadn't arrived at that 2 week time, and then a week after that date, Posh refunded me and paid the seller. The item was under $50.



Thanks. Good to know. Although my item is $225. I have one more week before I hit the 2 week mark. We shall see.


----------



## MissMarion

halobear said:


> Has anyone had a package stuck in transit? I recently shipped a bag out to Florida and it's been stuck in transit since last week.  I know that some regions are not back to normal yet due to the hurricane, but I googled the address for the buyer and it came up as MyUS.com which looks like a forwarding service.  Should I be concerned?  I checked to see if I can intercept the package and stop delivery, but it says my package is ineligble.



When this happened to me (as the seller), Posh wouldn't do anything until 30 days after the original estimated arrival, at which point they released my funds and refunded the buyer.


----------



## halobear

MissMarion said:


> When this happened to me (as the seller), Posh wouldn't do anything until 30 days after the original estimated arrival, at which point they released my funds and refunded the buyer.



Ugh. That’s a really long time. I already contacted Posh. They said to wait until next week and let them know if there is still no update. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ilove$

My return was delivered back to the seller today, but I still haven't gotten a refund email yet, I wonder how long this is going to take????


----------



## BeenBurned

ilove$ said:


> My return was delivered back to the seller today, but I still haven't gotten a refund email yet, I wonder how long this is going to take????


Email the seller to say that you noticed that "tracking shows the item was delivered today at (time) and when can you expect the refund."


----------



## halobear

BeenBurned said:


> Email the seller to say that you noticed that "tracking shows the item was delivered today at (time) and when can you expect the refund."



I don’t think the seller gets any money unless the order was accepted by the seller. So at this point it’s Posh that has to push the refund. Although I can’t remember if the seller has to acknowledge that they received the return.


----------



## ThisVNchick

halobear said:


> I don’t think the seller gets any money unless the order was accepted by the seller. So at this point it’s Posh that has to push the refund. Although I can’t remember if the seller has to acknowledge that they received the return.



The seller does not grant the refund. I usually get my cancellation email within 24 hours. The system should automatically do it once the tracking hits "delivered". Perhaps it's a bit slower on the weekend?


----------



## ilove$

I was thinking that it just may be slow on the weekend, but still. Idk?


----------



## ilove$

I got the email in the morning, just wanted to update.


----------



## panopticoon

Hi, I'm fairly new to Poshmark and I'm having a bad experience.

I purchased a bag that was listed as New with Tags for $360.  Unfortunately, when I received the bag, it was NOT new.  There are clear signs of it having been used including scuffs, hair and lint inside, and even gum wrapper and other trash in the pockets.  I would've never offered $360 for a used bag.

I notified Poshmark and they accepted my request for a return.  They emailed me a shipping label which I carefully taped and packed to ship the item back.

The shipping label that Poshmark provided is addressed to the seller.  I noticed that the return address on the label is Poshmark's headquarters.

Anyway, the package was supposed to be delivered 3 days ago.  On the tracking it says "USPS was unable to deliver your item as of 3:14 pm on October 21, 2017 in BURLINGTON, VT 05401. The address may be incorrect, incomplete, or illegible."

I have no idea what happened to the package.

Now I have lost the bag AND the $360!

I contacted the seller but no reply.  By the way, the only way you can contact the seller is by posting a comment in their listing.

I emailed Poshmark but still have not received a reply after 3 days.  Poshmark does not have a phone number.  You can only email them and wait.

So now I am sweating what's going to happen.  It's definitely not my fault since I just used the label Poshmark gave me.  Poshmark either gave me a label with the wrong address, or the seller pulled something shady such as rejecting the package so the tracking shows undeliverable, but then picking up the package at the post office later perhaps.

The package could be on its way to the return address - Poshmark's headquarters, but that is not going to show in the tracking information.  I am now completely in the dark about what happened to the package.


----------



## halobear

panopticoon said:


> Hi, I'm fairly new to Poshmark and I'm having a bad experience.
> 
> I purchased a bag that was listed as New with Tags for $360.  Unfortunately, when I received the bag, it was NOT new.  There are clear signs of it having been used including scuffs, hair and lint inside, and even gum wrapper and other trash in the pockets.  I would've never offered $360 for a used bag.
> 
> I notified Poshmark and they accepted my request for a return.  They emailed me a shipping label which I carefully taped and packed to ship the item back.
> 
> The shipping label that Poshmark provided is addressed to the seller.  I noticed that the return address on the label is Poshmark's headquarters.
> 
> Anyway, the package was supposed to be delivered 3 days ago.  On the tracking it says "USPS was unable to deliver your item as of 3:14 pm on October 21, 2017 in BURLINGTON, VT 05401. The address may be incorrect, incomplete, or illegible."
> 
> I have no idea what happened to the package.
> 
> Now I have lost the bag AND the $360!
> 
> I contacted the seller but no reply.  By the way, the only way you can contact the seller is by posting a comment in their listing.
> 
> I emailed Poshmark but still have not received a reply after 3 days.  Poshmark does not have a phone number.  You can only email them and wait.
> 
> So now I am sweating what's going to happen.  It's definitely not my fault since I just used the label Poshmark gave me.  Poshmark either gave me a label with the wrong address, or the seller pulled something shady such as rejecting the package so the tracking shows undeliverable, but then picking up the package at the post office later perhaps.
> 
> The package could be on its way to the return address - Poshmark's headquarters, but that is not going to show in the tracking information.  I am now completely in the dark about what happened to the package.



If the return address is for Poshmark then I would contact Posh - the package might have gone back to them if the address is undeliverable.


----------



## halobear

halobear said:


> Has anyone had a package stuck in transit? I recently shipped a bag out to Florida and it's been stuck in transit since last week.  I know that some regions are not back to normal yet due to the hurricane, but I googled the address for the buyer and it came up as MyUS.com which looks like a forwarding service.  Should I be concerned?  I checked to see if I can intercept the package and stop delivery, but it says my package is ineligble.



So late update in my situation - after contacting Posh they told me to wait the  2 weeks before they can do anything. A day before the 2 week mark I opened a case with USPS to track down the package - day after that the buyer accepts the package but tracking number was never updated. No idea what happened.


----------



## LouieBal

^^^ wow, that stinks! Unbeleivable!


----------



## okiern1981

I quit using posh as a seller.  The idea of paying 30% or more of my earnings to a site that didn’t bother trying to promote or do anything but get me to share others closets or items and lower/ bundle items.  Pfftt.  Nope.  I’d rather not sell and keep my stuff in my closet for the dust bunnies to devour.


----------



## MahoganyQT

okiern1981 said:


> I quit using posh as a seller.  The idea of paying 30% or more of my earnings to a site that didn’t bother trying to promote or do anything but get me to share others closets or items and lower/ bundle items.  Pfftt.  Nope.  I’d rather not sell and keep my stuff in my closet for the dust bunnies to devour.



True, Posh is not for everyone due to its social aspect. I actually enjoy it and have been pretty successful at clearing out my closet. The fee is 20%. I like that it’s simple to list and ship items and that there are no listing fees.


----------



## jorton

I have an issue and I was hoping for some opinions!

I sold a pair of shoes. On my way to the post office I was carrying too much and dropped the box and it was unsealed. Shoes fell out and got scratched on cement (leather). I posted on the listing and tagged the buyer explaining the situation . No response, so I tagged her again hoping she would notice. It’s been a day and buyer still hasn’t responded. I wanted to ask her if she still wanted them or wanted to repurchase at a discount. 

What should I do? I don’t want to send her scratched boots. I went to the screen to cancel order and it says cancelling disappoints buyers which I don’t want to do. But I also don’t want her to be upset when she receives them. 

Will cancelling effect my posh stats? I’m a fairly new seller but have good ratings and dozens of sales. 

I wish poshmark had a more direct way to contact buyers and sellers.

Help


----------



## nicole0612

jorton said:


> I have an issue and I was hoping for some opinions!
> 
> I sold a pair of shoes. On my way to the post office I was carrying too much and dropped the box and it was unsealed. Shoes fell out and got scratched on cement (leather). I posted on the listing and tagged the buyer explaining the situation . No response, so I tagged her again hoping she would notice. It’s been a day and buyer still hasn’t responded. I wanted to ask her if she still wanted them or wanted to repurchase at a discount.
> 
> What should I do? I don’t want to send her scratched boots. I went to the screen to cancel order and it says cancelling disappoints buyers which I don’t want to do. But I also don’t want her to be upset when she receives them.
> 
> Will cancelling effect my posh stats? I’m a fairly new seller but have good ratings and dozens of sales.
> 
> I wish poshmark had a more direct way to contact buyers and sellers.
> 
> Help



Do you know how to check the last time she was online? If not, I can help you figure it out. If she has not logged on in the time you have been trying to contact her, maybe that is why she hasn't responded. I would first try emailing poshmark customer support and explain the situation with the order number or link to the item and ask them what they recommend that you do. They will probably reach out to the buyer via email and ask what she wants to do (they have done that for me before, when o was the buyer). If not, they will probably advise you to cancel the sale and relist the item. If you do that, I would tag the buyer on the new listing so she sees it. If you cancel one sale and don't make a practice of it, it will not effect your selling status at all. 
I appreciate that you are honest and trying to do the right thing!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jorton said:


> I have an issue and I was hoping for some opinions!
> 
> I sold a pair of shoes. On my way to the post office I was carrying too much and dropped the box and it was unsealed. Shoes fell out and got scratched on cement (leather). I posted on the listing and tagged the buyer explaining the situation . No response, so I tagged her again hoping she would notice. It’s been a day and buyer still hasn’t responded. I wanted to ask her if she still wanted them or wanted to repurchase at a discount.
> 
> What should I do? I don’t want to send her scratched boots. I went to the screen to cancel order and it says cancelling disappoints buyers which I don’t want to do. But I also don’t want her to be upset when she receives them.
> 
> Will cancelling effect my posh stats? I’m a fairly new seller but have good ratings and dozens of sales.
> 
> I wish poshmark had a more direct way to contact buyers and sellers.
> 
> Help



Since the shoes are no longer in the condition that was advertised you should cancel the sale. If you want to re list them be sure to show the damage and adjust the cost accordingly. I think selling someone something that is not as described is asking for trouble, returns and delays in payment. Just leave a note to the buyer explaining what happened as a courtesy.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jorton said:


> I have an issue and I was hoping for some opinions!
> 
> I sold a pair of shoes. On my way to the post office I was carrying too much and dropped the box and it was unsealed. Shoes fell out and got scratched on cement (leather). I posted on the listing and tagged the buyer explaining the situation . No response, so I tagged her again hoping she would notice. It’s been a day and buyer still hasn’t responded. I wanted to ask her if she still wanted them or wanted to repurchase at a discount.
> 
> What should I do? I don’t want to send her scratched boots. I went to the screen to cancel order and it says cancelling disappoints buyers which I don’t want to do. But I also don’t want her to be upset when she receives them.
> 
> Will cancelling effect my posh stats? I’m a fairly new seller but have good ratings and dozens of sales.
> 
> I wish poshmark had a more direct way to contact buyers and sellers.
> 
> Help



Agreed with everything that has been posted above. 

The cancel option is there if a reason. As long as you do not cancel too often (meaning ALL the time), one cancellation should do your account no harm. 

The shoes are no longer in the condition that was originally advertised. I would leave the buyer a note (remember to tag him/her) on the original listing and repost the shoes with what you think is an appropriate price for them now.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I had my first successful Closet Clear Out last night. I sold 7 items in less than 24 hours which is a record for me! I’ve had an increase in sales since becoming an Ambassador.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

MahoganyQT said:


> I had my first successful Closet Clear Out last night. I sold 7 items in less than 24 hours which is a record for me! I’ve had an increase in sales since becoming an Ambassador.



How do you become an ambassador?


----------



## MahoganyQT

HandbagDiva354 said:


> How do you become an ambassador?



Suggested Users, which I was not, we're grandfathered in. If you check your stats page it tells you specifically how many activities such as self shares, community shares, etc. you have to do to become an ambassador. Once you achieve ambassador status you must maintain a certain level of activity to remain one. Basically you have to be active on Posh and keep a compliant closet.


----------



## jorton

Re: boots that got scratched on the way to the buyer

I did cancel the order, it was harmless, and she never replied before or after that. 

Thanks everyone !


----------



## fashion_victim9

weird situation, buyer (newbe on posh) purchased a pair of shoes, I waited for a day, then shipped, then I got "thanks for shipping" e-mail from posh and those buyer even messaged me asking when will he receive his order? 
and now the package is out for delivery and ORDER IS CANCELLED! I didn't cancel it, how could he do it if it's shipped and almost delivered? Is it some kind of scam? Will Poshmark protect me in this situation? 
thanks in advance for your help / advises


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> weird situation, buyer (newbe on posh) purchased a pair of shoes, I waited for a day, then shipped, then I got "thanks for shipping" e-mail from posh and those buyer even messaged me asking when will he receive his order?
> and now the package is out for delivery and ORDER IS CANCELLED! I didn't cancel it, how could he do it if it's shipped and almost delivered? Is it some kind of scam? Will Poshmark protect me in this situation?
> thanks in advance for your help / advises



The buyer cannot cancel after 3-4 hours of the purchase. I think this might be a cancellation on Poshmark's end. Sometimes, they can't verify the payment and they just cancel. I had this happen once, it took them 2 days (after I had shipped) to tell me that the buyer's payment method wasn't verifiable. They were, fortunately, able to re-route the package back to me before delivery. I'd shoot Posh a message and ask what's going on.

ETA: If the order is delivered and the buyer won't return, it's all on Posh. I am sure they'll reimburse you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> The buyer cannot cancel after 3-4 hours of the purchase. I think this might be a cancellation on Poshmark's end. Sometimes, they can't verify the payment and they just cancel. I had this happen once, it took them 2 days (after I had shipped) to tell me that the buyer's payment method wasn't verifiable. They were, fortunately, able to re-route the package back to me before delivery. I'd shoot Posh a message and ask what's going on.



thanks for sharing! that's what I did right after messaging here my package is already out for delivery, so it's not possible to void it. hope they will return my money as it's obv not my fault that they let these things happen. if they can't verify payment why would they approve sale?


----------



## fashion_victim9

wow, that was quick! Posh is the best!!!

Thanks so much for your email. Due to unverified payment by the buyer, we had to cancel this order. Since you have already shipped this out, we will provide you with your earnings of $380.00.


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> thanks for sharing! that's what I did right after messaging here my package is already out for delivery, so it's not possible to void it. hope they will return my money as it's obv not my fault that they let these things happen. if they can't verify payment why would they approve sale?



It could be that the buyer charged it on the card and then later called their CC company to dispute the charge while it was still "pending". Some charges take days before they are posted on one's account. I know this is possible because I've done this before with AMEX. It was not a charge that I had approved (I get daily screenshots of my AMEX account so I can monitor it pretty closely), the charge was currently "pending", a quick call to AMEX and they were able to drop the charge on my account. I'm not saying that your buyer is a scammer, but I can see how this COULD be scam-potential.

BTW, glad Poshmark took care of you. These days, Posh seems to be a more seller friendly place than say, erm, Tradesy.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> It could be that the buyer charged it on the card and then later called their CC company to dispute the charge while it was still "pending". Some charges take days before they are posted on one's account. I know this is possible because I've done this before with AMEX. It was not a charge that I had approved (I get daily screenshots of my AMEX account so I can monitor it pretty closely), the charge was currently "pending", a quick call to AMEX and they were able to drop the charge on my account. I'm not saying that your buyer is a scammer, but I can see how this COULD be scam-potential.
> 
> BTW, glad Poshmark took care of you. These days, Posh seems to be a more seller friendly place than say, erm, Tradesy.



I think those one was a scammer. he was so interested when I will ship, and when I asked why order is cancelled I didn't get any answer of course. 
thank you, Posh is more seller friendly than Tradesy and especially eBay, that's true


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> I think those one was a scammer. he was so interested when I will ship, and when I asked why order is cancelled I didn't get any answer of course.
> thank you, Posh is more seller friendly than Tradesy and especially eBay, that's true



I guess that makes sense- push you to ship ASAP and once it’s been marked shipped, he could call his CC company and dispute the charge.


----------



## Carson123

ThisVNchick said:


> I guess that makes sense- push you to ship ASAP and once it’s been marked shipped, he could call his CC company and dispute the charge.



Hmmm I'm usually a super fast shipper.  This makes me think twice and maybe wait 1-2 days before shipping.


----------



## halobear

Carson123 said:


> Hmmm I'm usually a super fast shipper.  This makes me think twice and maybe wait 1-2 days before shipping.



I was just thinking the same thing. I usually ship the next day if I can.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> I guess that makes sense- push you to ship ASAP and once it’s been marked shipped, he could call his CC company and dispute the charge.





Carson123 said:


> Hmmm I'm usually a super fast shipper.  This makes me think twice and maybe wait 1-2 days before shipping.





halobear said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I usually ship the next day if I can.


On sites like ebay, they'll ding your account if you hold off shipping. 

Damned if you do, damned if you don't!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Carson123 said:


> Hmmm I'm usually a super fast shipper.  This makes me think twice and maybe wait 1-2 days before shipping.





halobear said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I usually ship the next day if I can.



I wouldn't change your shipping time. This scam has nothing to do with you, the seller. It is Poshmark's responsibility to make sure all charges are legit before they approve the sale. The longest I'd wait is one day to make sure there has enough time passed for "approval". You don't want to drag your feet on SH, it does affect your seller status.


----------



## klb4556

I have had extremely bad luck with poshmark, have really only bought sunglasses on there, and even after asking loads of questions to be very sure about the condition, and sellers claiming "brand new, good and mint", I've had to file 3 claims for completely misrepresented items. 

Good news is their protection is really great to the buyers, seeing as I got screwed over once on a sale, refund given to them even in a buyers remorse case. 

I avoid PM dearly.


----------



## Kdwilliamson84

I'm a top seller on posh. Their support team rocks. Almost everything that has happened with usps, they fix. It does take their support 24-48 hrs to respond but it's always been good regardless. They either eat the cost etc. I had a coat go missing. Never showed delivered on the site to the buyer (was when the hurricanes were going on strong) so I think it got lost in transit...anyway, they refunded the buyer and me! I prefer posh over eBay. Even though they take more of your profit, it's worth it in the response. eBay was always quick to side with the buyer I felt like and things got too hairy almost every transaction I was getting into on there as a seller. I only sell on posh now.


----------



## mharri20

I know it's been said plenty of times, but I'm going to reiterate that Poshmark's "authentication experts" are HORRIBLE. I'm lucky I know what to look for and kept on them otherwise I'd be out a ton of money.

I bought a Self-Portrait dress, and it turned out to be a very terrible fake when I got it (horrible stitching, cheap zipper that barely functioned, and a care tag that wasn't even close to real). When I filed a claim (with many pictures pointing out exactly what was wrong and comparing it to my real one), they denied my request stating the seller provided "proof of purchase". Basically, they didn't even look at my photos.

Thankfully, I was able to email someone directly who helped me. I sent them more photos (even went to Neimans and photographed the exact dress to compare for them), and yet they made me ship it to them. Finally heard back and they gave me a refund.

The seller has all fake dresses (Kate Spade, Ted Baker, Alice & Olivia, Self-Portrait, etc) claiming they are "factory surplus". Yet, of course, even though they finally deemed the dress I bought as fake, they still allow the seller to sell and scam loads of people who have no idea what to look for.

Moral of the story: ALWAYS get a second opinion. Seems like most of the time, they won't even look at photos if someone provides a "receipt". I really wish they would stop claiming to be "authentication experts" when clearly they have no idea what they are doing. It's not good for their reputation, or the community.


----------



## azhangie

Need some advice please! A buyer recently bought my LV bag (@ posted price) and I'm hesitant to send out this order. It will go through Posh Concierge, but I've read the buyer can still open up a case. The thing that worries me is the buyer joined in July 2017 and has no activity. No transactions that this person has rated. Anyone have experience with this type of sale and would you go through with it?


----------



## nicole0612

azhangie said:


> Need some advice please! A buyer recently bought my LV bag (@ posted price) and I'm hesitant to send out this order. It will go through Posh Concierge, but I've read the buyer can still open up a case. The thing that worries me is the buyer joined in July 2017 and has no activity. No transactions that this person has rated. Anyone have experience with this type of sale and would you go through with it?



I would feel safe since poshmark checks the bag first before sending it to the buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

azhangie said:


> The thing that worries me is the buyer joined in July 2017 and has no activity. No transactions that this person has rated. Anyone have experience with this type of sale and would you go through with it?


I don't see a problem with a newbie without any history. 

Many years ago, there was a seller on iOffer who used the ID "Fashionphile" to sell fake LV bags. That gave me the idea to open accounts on multiple selling websites in order to reserve my user name. I tend to use the same name wherever I go (though I don't use nor plan to use Posh) and I didn't want someone else to impersonate me.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Carson123 said:


> Hmmm I'm usually a super fast shipper.  This makes me think twice and maybe wait 1-2 days before shipping.



I always ship same or next day too. With that transaction I had to wait for 3 hours in case if he cancels it, and then it was too late to ship. I shipped the next day (gave it to postman), but my post office didn't scan it, it was scanned only at the next point of destination 1 day after, that's why my scammer was so nervous


----------



## BeenBurned

WARNING!!

While I've never been a fan of Poshmark, it's mostly been because of their lack of integrity and lack of action taken on the zillions of fakes on the site.

But today, I found an even more underhanded action they're taking.

After trying to post a question requesting more pictures to a seller's listing, I got a message telling me that "the user has blocked you."

Then I tried to contact another user, one who tagged me in a listing and got the same message.

Evidently, Poshmark is blocking some members from asking questions and posting comments but making it appear that the seller is doing it! I mistakenly jumped to the wrong conclusion when I thought a Poshmark TPF'er blocked me and she was completely innocent!

For Poshmark to post an error message blaming a seller for something THEY (POSHMARK) did is wrong!


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> WARNING!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo... they won’t remove pornographic hyperlinks but they’ll restrict normal user activity? Poshmark’s crappiness ceases to amaze me!
Click to expand...


----------



## rkiz

BeenBurned said:


> WARNING!!
> 
> While I've never been a fan of Poshmark, it's mostly been because of their lack of integrity and lack of action taken on the zillions of fakes on the site.
> 
> But today, I found an even more underhanded action they're taking.
> 
> After trying to post a question requesting more pictures to a seller's listing, I got a message telling me that "the user has blocked you."
> 
> Then I tried to contact another user, one who tagged me in a listing and got the same message.
> 
> Evidently, Poshmark is blocking some members from asking questions and posting comments but making it appear that the seller is doing it! I mistakenly jumped to the wrong conclusion when I thought a Poshmark TPF'er blocked me and she was completely innocent!
> 
> For Poshmark to post an error message blaming a seller for something THEY (POSHMARK) did is wrong!
> View attachment 3882818



Do you have the same username on Poshmark? I saw on the authenticate thread that @houseof999 couldn't find your profile. I can't find it when I search, either.


----------



## sallellen

BeenBurned said:


> WARNING!!
> 
> While I've never been a fan of Poshmark, it's mostly been because of their lack of integrity and lack of action taken on the zillions of fakes on the site.
> 
> But today, I found an even more underhanded action they're taking.
> 
> After trying to post a question requesting more pictures to a seller's listing, I got a message telling me that "the user has blocked you."
> 
> Then I tried to contact another user, one who tagged me in a listing and got the same message.
> 
> Evidently, Poshmark is blocking some members from asking questions and posting comments but making it appear that the seller is doing it! I mistakenly jumped to the wrong conclusion when I thought a Poshmark TPF'er blocked me and she was completely innocent!
> 
> For Poshmark to post an error message blaming a seller for something THEY (POSHMARK) did is wrong!
> View attachment 3882818


That is so underhanded. I like the fact that on Poshmark you can call out a fake and everyone can see the comment. Evidently, Poshmark _doesn't_ like that.


----------



## BeenBurned

rkiz said:


> Do you have the same username on Poshmark? I saw on the authenticate thread that @houseof999 couldn't find your profile. I can't find it when I search, either.


I do. I used beenburned. I believe houseof999 used BeenBurned and PM didn't recognize that. 

With lower case, it's recognized: @beenburned


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> I do. I used beenburned. I believe houseof999 used BeenBurned and PM didn't recognize that.
> 
> With lower case, it's recognized: @beenburned


I still can't find you using the right user name. The only way I see your profile is if I click @BeenBurned where I tagged you in my comment. 
So basically no one can find you.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I do. I used beenburned. I believe houseof999 used BeenBurned and PM didn't recognize that.
> 
> With lower case, it's recognized: @beenburned


In fact, here's a listing in which @houseof999 tagged me. When I tried to respond that it's authentic, this is what I see:


----------



## rkiz

BeenBurned said:


> I do. I used beenburned. I believe houseof999 used BeenBurned and PM didn't recognize that.
> 
> With lower case, it's recognized: @beenburned



Weird. When I click on your link I can see you have a profile on PM, but as soon as I login it doesn't show for me. Can't search for your name.


----------



## houseof999

The truth always comes out! Posh Mark thought they could get away with being sneaky. They did for a while but not anymore. Busted!


----------



## BeenBurned

rkiz said:


> Weird. When I click on your link I can see you have a profile on PM, but as soon as I login it doesn't show for me. Can't search for your name.


Would that be because I don't have any purchases or sales there? (BB is like a posting ID on Poshmark.)


houseof999 said:


> The truth always comes out! Posh Mark thought they could get away with being sneaky. They did for a while but not anymore. Busted!


And doesn't it figure that it would happen to me!


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> Would that be because I don't have any purchases or sales there? (BB is like a posting ID on Poshmark.)
> 
> And doesn't it figure that it would happen to me!


I'm sure they didn't randomly pick your account. You were costing them sales so this is their preventive action.


----------



## pianolize

panopticoon said:


> Hi, I'm fairly new to Poshmark and I'm having a bad experience.
> 
> I purchased a bag that was listed as New with Tags for $360.  Unfortunately, when I received the bag, it was NOT new.  There are clear signs of it having been used including scuffs, hair and lint inside, and even gum wrapper and other trash in the pockets.  I would've never offered $360 for a used bag.
> 
> I notified Poshmark and they accepted my request for a return.  They emailed me a shipping label which I carefully taped and packed to ship the item back.
> 
> The shipping label that Poshmark provided is addressed to the seller.  I noticed that the return address on the label is Poshmark's headquarters.
> 
> Anyway, the package was supposed to be delivered 3 days ago.  On the tracking it says "USPS was unable to deliver your item as of 3:14 pm on October 21, 2017 in BURLINGTON, VT 05401. The address may be incorrect, incomplete, or illegible."
> 
> I have no idea what happened to the package.
> 
> Now I have lost the bag AND the $360!
> 
> I contacted the seller but no reply.  By the way, the only way you can contact the seller is by posting a comment in their listing.
> 
> I emailed Poshmark but still have not received a reply after 3 days.  Poshmark does not have a phone number.  You can only email them and wait.
> 
> So now I am sweating what's going to happen.  It's definitely not my fault since I just used the label Poshmark gave me.  Poshmark either gave me a label with the wrong address, or the seller pulled something shady such as rejecting the package so the tracking shows undeliverable, but then picking up the package at the post office later perhaps.
> 
> The package could be on its way to the return address - Poshmark's headquarters, but that is not going to show in the tracking information.  I am now completely in the dark about what happened to the package.


Wow, what a nightmare! Hope you get this resolved soon. Excruciating.


----------



## rkiz

BeenBurned said:


> Would that be because I don't have any purchases or sales there? (BB is like a posting ID on Poshmark.)
> 
> And doesn't it figure that it would happen to me!





houseof999 said:


> I'm sure they didn't randomly pick your account. You were costing them sales so this is their preventive action.



Your profile should show without sales/purchases. I have a friend I can find with an account that doesn't buy/sell. I agree with @houseof999... I wonder if PM shadowbanned you. My PM name is @rachelsthrifty, are you able to comment on my listings?


----------



## BeenBurned

rkiz said:


> Your profile should show without sales/purchases. I have a friend I can find with an account that doesn't buy/sell. I agree with @houseof999... I wonder if PM shadowbanned you. My PM name is @rachelsthrifty, are you able to comment on my listings?


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> I'm sure they didn't randomly pick your account. You were costing them sales so this is their preventive action.


No, I didn't think it was random but I don't like the way they do it. 

1. There's no warning, no message, no email. 
2. They should tell the member/poster that they don't like their comments and they're putting the poster on a comment suspension.
3. To have the popup show that the seller has blocked me is WRONG, unethical and an out and out lie!


----------



## Joyjoy7

BeenBurned said:


> No, I didn't think it was random but I don't like the way they do it.
> 
> 1. There's no warning, no message, no email.
> 2. They should tell the member/poster that they don't like their comments and they're putting the poster on a comment suspension.
> 3. To have the popup show that the seller has blocked me is WRONG, unethical and an out and out lie!




I just tried too?! I haven't seen that before? Ive been on posh for years but recently suspended for calling out a scammer!! There were three of us telling her buyers that they were buying fake chanel jewelry...and in true posh form, they suspended us and let the scammer live on!! Can you try to buy a listing or post a listing? This is a new one!


----------



## rkiz

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 3883076





BeenBurned said:


> No, I didn't think it was random but I don't like the way they do it.
> 
> 1. There's no warning, no message, no email.
> 2. They should tell the member/poster that they don't like their comments and they're putting the poster on a comment suspension.
> 3. To have the popup show that the seller has blocked me is WRONG, unethical and an out and out lie!



Yeah that's pretty shady of them. I like Poshmark in general, but this is not ok.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeenBurned said:


> No, I didn't think it was random but I don't like the way they do it.
> 
> 1. There's no warning, no message, no email.
> 2. They should tell the member/poster that they don't like their comments and they're putting the poster on a comment suspension.
> 3. To have the popup show that the seller has blocked me is WRONG, unethical and an out and out lie!



Sheesh! I couldn’t find your user name either (tried lower case, various other ways). Are you able to access my profile?: @lolamo7


----------



## BeenBurned

Joyjoy7 said:


> I just tried too?! I haven't seen that before? Ive been on posh for years but recently suspended for calling out a scammer!! There were three of us telling her buyers that they were buying fake chanel jewelry...and in true posh form, they suspended us and let the scammer live on!!


As a suspended member, were you able to log in but got the message that the seller blocked you? And if so, how do you know you're suspended? 

As for suspending you and letting the scammer stay, that speaks volumes on the lack of integrity that Poshmark has. Wear that suspension as a badge of honor. 



Joyjoy7 said:


> Can you try to buy a listing or post a listing?


Do you mean that I should buy or list with my BB ID? I really don't want to give them business.


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> Sheesh! I couldn’t find your user name either (tried lower case, various other ways). Are you able to access my profile?: @lolamo7


You'll find a few listings on which I commented if you google "beenburned" poshmark" 

Put in the quotation marks.


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> Sheesh! I couldn’t find your user name either (tried lower case, various other ways). Are you able to access my profile?: @lolamo7


How does one search for a user there? If I put your ID into the search box, this is what I get. I am NOT logged in. (IF I google your ID, I can find you.)


----------



## houseof999

@BeenBurned you can just post a pic of a dog for example just to test and choose not for sale in the availability.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> How does one search for a user there? If I put your ID into the search box, this is what I get. I am NOT logged in. (IF I google your ID, I can find you.)
> View attachment 3883118


You have to pick "People" where it says "listings" in the drop down menu by clicking the down arrow.


----------



## Shelby33

If you Google '@BeenBurned Poshmark' you can see the listing, you can click on bb's profile. I cannot find bb by searching Poshmark. 

I've been on PM for a couple of years and didn't even realize I could block other members.


----------



## Shelby33

Sorry I see this has already been mentioned, but sorry you're having trouble there BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

Okay. I figured out how to search for people. And I am able to find lolamo7, houseof999, rachelsthrifty. 

But I can't pull up my own profile. 

I guess those jerks suspended me but don't even have the decency to tell you that they did it!


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> @BeenBurned you can just post a pic of a dog for example just to test and choose not for sale in the availability.


I'll try that.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeenBurned said:


> You'll find a few listings on which I commented if you google "beenburned" poshmark"
> 
> Put in the quotation marks.



I found you that way, thanks. Not your profile; just other listings you commented on.


----------



## Joyjoy7

BeenBurned said:


> As a suspended member, were you able to log in but got the message that the seller blocked you? And if so, how do you know you're suspended?
> 
> As for suspending you and letting the scammer stay, that speaks volumes on the lack of integrity that Poshmark has. Wear that suspension as a badge of honor.
> 
> 
> Do you mean that I should buy or list with my BB ID? I really don't want to give them business.



I received an email that I was not conducting myself in a "Posh-like manner" lol! They removed what was in my closet, but shortly after I deleted my acct. I rarely sold, mainly purchased.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Did they put you on the "Naughty List"?


----------



## BeenBurned

Joyjoy7 said:


> I received an email that I was not conducting myself in a "Posh-like manner" lol! They removed what was in my closet, but shortly after I deleted my acct. I rarely sold, mainly purchased.


"Posh-like manner"? You mean buying and selling fakes?

But I never received an email of any sort other than those notifying me of comments and parties. 



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Did they put you on the "Naughty List"?


LOL! THey have a naughty list? If so, I guess I should be proud to be on it!


----------



## Joyjoy7

BeenBurned said:


> "Posh-like manner"? You mean buying and selling fakes?
> 
> But I never received an email of any sort other than those notifying me of comments and parties.
> 
> 
> LOL! THey have a naughty list? If so, I guess I should be proud to be on it!



I am a proud member as well!! 

We were taking this seller to task! She was a true psycho! Spinning many stories about her rare authentic Chanel jewelry....explaining that they were from Coco Chanel's personal collection which is why they weren't stamped. She went as far to use one of those electric tools that can be used to write your name on metal, and wrote " Chanel" on some pieces in her own handwriting SMH! ...I watched her sell this cheap garbage for months to unsuspecting buyers...and finally couldn't stay quiet any longer. There were two other ladies already questioning her and we just all asked many questions telling buyers to beware and get these items authenticated. Anyway, one very sweet buyer posted that she took the necklace to her local Chanel boutique and the SAs were laughing when she showed them. She raged at the seller! And contacted posh support. In the mean time the seller reported us for harassment....and boom! And so it goes....


----------



## sallellen

If I'm not logged in, I can find you. Otherwise, can't.


----------



## BeenBurned

Poshmark, iOffer, Listia -- they're all alike. The only difference is that with iOffer, there are no pretenses of honesty and legality.


sallellen said:


> View attachment 3883537
> 
> If I'm not logged in, I can find you. Otherwise, can't.


Weird!


----------



## Shelby33

Just have a quick question - this seller on PM has a listing, included in the description it says 'will only sell to buyers with great ratings. All others will be canceled'. Can she do that?


----------



## tiffCAKE

Shelby33 said:


> Just have a quick question - this seller on PM has a listing, included in the description it says 'will only sell to buyers with great ratings. All others will be canceled'. Can she do that?



Not sure whether or not that’s a poshmark violation (which may or may not put her on the naughty list) but the seller has the ability to cancel the sale. The sold listing never disappears so the only way they can continue to try selling the item after canceling the sale is to make a new listing.

I hate poshmark so I’m a lurker. I talk to people through listings and some ladies help me find shoes I can’t find through my “wanted” listings. If I see something I want I scout the rest of their listings to find out their eBay usernames and buy through eBay instead. So I do notice if they have the same item listed multiple times on poshmark and that would be a red flag to me. I guess that means I’m kinda a poshmark stalker since I look at all their listings and comments to figure out if they’re a wackadoo I’d rather avoid... then again when it comes to shoes I’ll put up with lots of wackadoo! Especially if I can buy it on eBay instead


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> * the naughty list
> *
> 
> *I hate poshmark so I’m a lurker.*
> 
> *If I see something I want I scout the rest of their listings to find out their eBay usernames and buy through eBay instead*.
> *
> I’m kinda a poshmark stalker*


All of the above apply to me too!


----------



## Shelby33

tiffCAKE said:


> Not sure whether or not that’s a poshmark violation (which may or may not put her on the naughty list) but the seller has the ability to cancel the sale. The sold listing never disappears so the only way they can continue to try selling the item after canceling the sale is to make a new listing.
> 
> I hate poshmark so I’m a lurker. I talk to people through listings and some ladies help me find shoes I can’t find through my “wanted” listings. If I see something I want I scout the rest of their listings to find out their eBay usernames and buy through eBay instead. So I do notice if they have the same item listed multiple times on poshmark and that would be a red flag to me. I guess that means I’m kinda a poshmark stalker since I look at all their listings and comments to figure out if they’re a wackadoo I’d rather avoid... then again when it comes to shoes I’ll put up with lots of wackadoo! Especially if I can buy it on eBay instead



Yup, there's plenty of drama to be found in the listings. Just thought it was strange because I sold a lot and never checked the buyers ratings, don't even know if buyers have ratings. If they do.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Shelby33 said:


> Yup, there's plenty of drama to be found in the listings. Just thought it was strange because I sold a lot and never checked the buyers ratings, don't even know if buyers have ratings. If they do.



You’re absolutely right. There’s no buyer ratings on poshmark. And from what we’ve seen divulged on some of the listings, there’s equally as many wackadoo buyers as sellers! There really ought to be some way to rate buyers. I feel really bad for some of the sellers that have posted here or that I’ve come across while stalking poshmark listings. 

As a buyer, if someone rips me off I get my money back... but as a seller, some of these shenanigans result in you losing your item (or returned to you with buyer-damage) which would break my heart. I develop unreasonable attachments to things. People suck. Shoes are awesome [emoji13]


----------



## bernz84

How does one “gracefully” decline the annoying (reseller) question “what is your lowest price” on Poshmark? It is easy to just ignore and delete on Tradesy where conversations are private, but for Poshmark where everyone can see your interactions, I don’t want other potential buyers to see that I don’t respond.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bernz84 said:


> How does one “gracefully” decline the annoying (reseller) question “what is your lowest price” on Poshmark? It is easy to just ignore and delete on Tradesy where conversations are private, but for Poshmark where everyone can see your interactions, I don’t want other potential buyers to see that I don’t respond.


Just tell them to send an offer and you can let them know through there. You don't discuss pricing on the actual listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

bernz84 said:


> How does one “gracefully” decline the annoying (reseller) question “what is your lowest price” on Poshmark? It is easy to just ignore and delete on Tradesy where conversations are private, but for Poshmark where everyone can see your interactions, I don’t want other potential buyers to see that I don’t respond.





ThisVNchick said:


> Just tell them to send an offer and you can let them know through there. You don't discuss pricing on the actual listing.


I commented here: 
*eBay pet peeves! Post yours!*


----------



## LouieBal

My order status says "pending usps scan" does anyone know what this means?
I asked the seller, if they had shipped the item, and they told me yes, on Monday. I don't know whether to believe them or not. I'm ready to cancel the order as its been more than 7 days!!! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## ThisVNchick

LouieBal said:


> My order status says "pending usps scan" does anyone know what this means?
> I asked the seller, if they had shipped the item, and they told me yes, on Monday. I don't know whether to believe them or not. I'm ready to cancel the order as its been more than 7 days!!! Ahhhhhh!



It could mean two things: 

1. Seller lied. Pending USPS scan means that the item has not been scanned by a USPS; therefore, not yet in their possession. 

2. The seller dropped it off (didn’t get it scanned in) but the package is missing. 

I’m betting it’s most likely scenario #1. Posh labels are priority mail. Even if the drop off missed the initial scan, subsequent scans (ie delivery scans) do show up. It is rare for an item to go from point A to point B without a single scan, especially after 1 week.


----------



## tiffCAKE

LouieBal said:


> My order status says "pending usps scan" does anyone know what this means?
> I asked the seller, if they had shipped the item, and they told me yes, on Monday. I don't know whether to believe them or not. I'm ready to cancel the order as its been more than 7 days!!! Ahhhhhh!



I’ve sold items that haven’t scanned until the very last moment when “out for delivery” which was terrifying to me as a seller. There’s multiple points at which scanning should be occurring but I’m told that sometimes the printed labels won’t scan and then an employee would have to enter the tracking numbers manually to update the status—and as you can imagine that’s just not something people are willing to do on the regular.  

When I’ve had this problem, I was using an inkjet printer that constantly required me to clean/align the printer guts which always left me with barely any ink. So my labels were either dim or not very legible. And I always tape over the labels so they can’t rip or get wet/smudge. Since I got a laser printer and started making sure my taping was clean (no wrinkles) I haven’t had it happen, which could just be a coincidence.  But to be super sure im never left reassuring a buyer that I really did ship it, I take the packages to a bodega w/ usps pick ups and ask them to scan it to ENSURE it will scan properly (and then the tracking will at least show its acceptance). At the post office they may or may not scan for you but they’re always willing to do it for me at the bodega.  

So seller could be lying but it’s not out of the ordinary for tracking to be jacked up either.  Others have shared similar tracking snafus as mine. If you look at the seller’s sold listings and read the comments you may be able to get an idea whether the seller is reliable or not.


----------



## whateve

tiffCAKE said:


> I’ve sold items that haven’t scanned until the very last moment when “out for delivery” which was terrifying to me as a seller. There’s multiple points at which scanning should be occurring but I’m told that sometimes the printed labels won’t scan and then an employee would have to enter the tracking numbers manually to update the status—and as you can imagine that’s just not something people are willing to do on the regular.
> 
> When I’ve had this problem, I was using an inkjet printer that constantly required me to clean/align the printer guts which always left me with barely any ink. So my labels were either dim or not very legible. And I always tape over the labels so they can’t rip or get wet/smudge. Since I got a laser printer and started making sure my taping was clean (no wrinkles) I haven’t had it happen, which could just be a coincidence.  But to be super sure im never left reassuring a buyer that I really did ship it, I take the packages to a bodega w/ usps pick ups and ask them to scan it to ENSURE it will scan properly (and then the tracking will at least show its acceptance). At the post office they may or may not scan for you but they’re always willing to do it for me at the bodega.
> 
> So seller could be lying but it’s not out of the ordinary for tracking to be jacked up either.  Others have shared similar tracking snafus as mine. If you look at the seller’s sold listings and read the comments you may be able to get an idea whether the seller is reliable or not.


My current carrier usually scans upon pickup but she is often out sick or has a day off and the substitute doesn't scan. If the packages don't make it back to the post office before the truck leaves for the distribution center, they will sit at the post office for another day without being scanned. Usually they are scanned on the second day once they reach the distribution center. I used to occasionally have items that didn't get scanned until they were delivered. I think the main reason that doesn't happen much anymore is that the post office has been pushing their employees to scan more often. Some of the older carriers didn't know how to use the scanners and didn't bother to learn. I could never get my old carrier to scan. I think they have also improved the scanning equipment.


----------



## bernz84

I have to be honest, even though I don’t think Poshmark is perfect and there are some things I dislike about them, I am beginning to appreciate them more than Tradesy. At least Poshmark cuts a check for me (so I don’t have to pay that silly 3% transfer fee) and they don’t pull any BS when it comes to actually giving me my money.

Also, because they’ve stayed consistent with their service and fees, my sales have been consistent. Granted, I haven’t sold anything that is high dollar/high risk yet, so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## prigarcia

kenzibray said:


> I'm obsessed with this app! I think it's still only for Apple users. But it's an awesome community and extremely safe. I had a scare with eBay earlier today and it's making me more grateful for this app.
> 
> They take care of all of the shipping which makes it extremely easy and its a flat $7. Only drawback for sellers is it takes a 20% commission but it's not too bad if you take into account how much more accessable the customer service and buyer/seller protection is.
> 
> If you use the code "HBAWP" you can get a $5 credit to shop with! It's all womens fashion and I've found some amazing steals on there


I have purchased 2 bags in there. The nice thing is that they do the authentication if the item is over $500.


----------



## prigarcia

bernz84 said:


> I have to be honest, even though I don’t think Poshmark is perfect and there are some things I dislike about them, I am beginning to appreciate them more than Tradesy. At least Poshmark cuts a check for me (so I don’t have to pay that silly 3% transfer fee) and they don’t pull any BS when it comes to actually giving me my money.
> 
> Also, because they’ve stayed consistent with their service and fees, my sales have been consistent. Granted, I haven’t sold anything that is high dollar/high risk yet, so I cannot comment on that.


I have sold high dollar items and had no issue. Love the website!


----------



## tiffCAKE

I’m on the naughty list now as well.

Whenever I’ve been stalking a pair on the entire interwebs for months with no luck finding them, I make a “wanted” listing in case someone has them, in hopes I can coax them to sell. I did this today and someone reported it as a fake so poshmark removed it within 20 minutes of my posting after a couple followers share it. But of course, they did it without even notifying me.  It wasn’t a fake—it wasn’t even an item for sale. In fact, similar to what happened to another forum user, I myself can see the listing in my own closet through the app but it’s removed from view of other users or from myself if I browse through the web without signing in.

So within the app, I deleted it and made a new listing. But I’m no longer able to list things bc I keep getting a pop up message that I’m not allowed to post counterfeit items. 

If I earned my spot on the naughty list by calling out fakes I’d be proud. Instead I’m on the naughty list for a dumb reason. I’m pretty deflated.


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> If I earned my spot on the naughty list by calling out fakes I’d be proud. Instead I’m on the naughty list for a dumb reason. I’m pretty deflated.


Welcome to my world! 

For whatever reason, when a site like PM bans you, it's not a horrible thing.


----------



## vangiepuff

If I'm a victim of a bait and switch, do I have options or am I out of luck.


----------



## halobear

vangiepuff said:


> If I'm a victim of a bait and switch, do I have options or am I out of luck.



Have you accepted the item? If not you can request a return and refund.


----------



## Designerlover17

I just bought some Chanel sunglasses on posh that are supposed to be authentic they look authentic but can’t find any of them anywhere else imon the Internet I’m this color anyone can help


----------



## Designerlover17

mharri20 said:


> I agree with what the other person said. Pay to have it authenticated (because Posh is terrible at authenticating and may tell you that you're wrong), and then send an email. If you discover something is fake after it's been accepted, they should take it back. When I had a conversation with them on the phone, that is what I was told.


Where can we pay to have it authenticated


----------



## Designerlover17

Designerlover17 said:


> Where can we pay to have it authenticated


I have t received them yet but I will have 3 days from when I get them to have them authenticate the pics look real though


----------



## chaosinla

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate thread to ask a question, so I apologize beforehand.

I was inquiring on an LV bag on PM.  The seller (who seems experienced) didn't accept my best offer, but offered a lower price through Mercari.  Without the authentication service, I'm not sure if it's safe buying through Mercari.  Any opinions/suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

chaosinla said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate thread to ask a question, so I apologize beforehand.
> 
> I was inquiring on an LV bag on PM.  The seller (who seems experienced) didn't accept my best offer, but offered a lower price through Mercari.  Without the authentication service, I'm not sure if it's safe buying through Mercari.  Any opinions/suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I would check the seller’s other items to see if she seems reliable. If so, Mercari is more like eBay, purchase with PayPal and have it authenticated when you receive it. You might want to submit that poshmark listing/photos to the Authenticate this LV thread prior to purchasing if it meets their criteria for authentications.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

chaosinla said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate thread to ask a question, so I apologize beforehand.
> 
> I was inquiring on an LV bag on PM.  The seller (who seems experienced) didn't accept my best offer, but offered a lower price through Mercari.  Without the authentication service, I'm not sure if it's safe buying through Mercari.  Any opinions/suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I say if you saw it on Poshmark you should buy it on Poshmark .


----------



## tiffCAKE

I’ve been searching for meridian blue strassed Fifi’s forever. I came across a seller with a VP pair. I wasn’t sure that they were original (I never saw them in VP) but it was a quality application even if not original. They were a half size bigger than I needed but I know I can make them work bc I have lots of VP’s... so I offered her 93% of her list price. She declined. Fair enough. 

My boyfriend knows I’ve been searching forever for them and he decided to buy them for me and gave her full list price. He was so excited he couldn’t even wait to tell me and ruined the surprise within almost an hour of buying them. Sure enough, she canceled the sale.

I stalk multiple apps daily for certain pairs so I would have known if this pair was listed anywhere else and it isn’t. She’s a new seller so aside from just being a total tool, maybe she just didn’t realize posh takes 20%.

I’m pretty bummed but I feel bad for my boyfriend. He was SO excited. I don’t sell on posh myself anymore bc I refuse to compete with counterfeits when it comes to pricing. The only thing I ever had luck selling there was cheap stuff. But I still buy there lots. Only things I can verify myself or get help verifying... I don’t know why I still do though. 7 out of 10 times it’s a canceled sale, some hassle or delay, or a huge disappointment. eBay is WAY easier for me as a buyer and isn’t that bad for me as a seller. I’m curious why more poshmark sellers don’t sell on eBay? Anyone on this thread in the know?


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> I’m curious why more poshmark sellers don’t sell on eBay? Anyone on this thread in the know?


This is speculation but I bet a lot of sellers were booted from ebay and then go to Poshmark. I've seen many of the same fakes listed on PM that were removed (often multiple times) from ebay as a result of reports. 

And if they're also reneging on sales, ebay will eventually NARU them and as you've found, it's possible that your seller might be one who just moved to PM.


----------



## Black Elite

tiffCAKE said:


> I’m curious why more poshmark sellers don’t sell on eBay? Anyone on this thread in the know?


I sell on both Poshmark and eBay, but haven't bought anything on Poshmark before. I've only been using it for a year, but I already prefer it over eBay for selling. I like that the shipping cost is baked into their 20% fee. Because I sell shoes (which get pretty heavy), shipping + eBay fees + PayPal fees often come to 20% or more of the selling price anyway. I also think Poshmark protects sellers way better than eBay, and I like that when a buyer submits an offer, it's binding as the money is held from them until the seller accepts. Not the case with eBay as paying for something you've purchased optional for the buyer. On eBay, you have 30 days to up to six months to make a return, whereas on Poshmark the buyer gets three days.

To be honest, I haven't had any bad experiences yet with either platform other than the occasional non-payment on eBay. But that is annoying enough to be a turnoff. eBay also isn't as fun as it was in the early days, and Poshmark is still fun (for now).


----------



## Black Elite

BeenBurned said:


> This is speculation but I bet a lot of sellers were booted from ebay and then go to Poshmark. I've seen many of the same fakes listed on PM that were removed (often multiple times) from ebay as a result of reports.
> 
> And if they're also reneging on sales, ebay will eventually NARU them and as you've found, it's possible that your seller might be one who just moved to PM.


I'm not saying I disagree with you. I only want to quote you to say that eBay has it's fair share of fakes, too--and when a power seller sells them, eBay downright _defends_ them.
You're not really safe from fakes anywhere when shopping online. Nor are you rid of sh*tty sellers (and buyers) on either platform, either!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Black Elite said:


> I sell on both Poshmark and eBay, but haven't bought anything on Poshmark before. I've only been using it for a year, but I already prefer it over eBay for selling. I like that the shipping cost is baked into their 20% fee. Because I sell shoes (which get pretty heavy), shipping + eBay fees + PayPal fees often come to 20% or more of the selling price anyway. I also think Poshmark protects sellers way better than eBay, and I like that when a buyer submits an offer, it's binding as the money is held from them until the seller accepts. Not the case with eBay as paying for something you've purchased optional for the buyer. On eBay, you have 30 days to up to six months to make a return, whereas on Poshmark the buyer gets three days.
> 
> To be honest, I haven't had any bad experiences yet with either platform other than the occasional non-payment on eBay. But that is annoying enough to be a turnoff. eBay also isn't as fun as it was in the early days, and Poshmark is still fun (for now).



I’m a shoe hoarder myself so that’s my thing. I don’t have much trouble except when shipping more than one pair. On eBay I offer free shipping to buyer (and yes pay out of pocket) but I don’t list anything as an auction so I’m in control of accepting the offer. I’m very aware that an item is only “worth” what someone is willing to pay and has nothing to do with what it cost me to acquire. So sometimes I have to accept a price I don’t like or hold onto something (or donate it).

I didn’t realize that buyers on eBay could open a case months later against a seller. I would never do that unless it was counterfeit and in that case, it doesn’t matter if it was a year later because it’s still illegal. But I’ve always felt safe on eBay bc whenever I’ve reported something it was removed within hours if not almost immediately.  Maybe I should be more wary as a seller. 

On eBay I pay for expedited priority shipping with insurance and signatures free to buyer. But I don’t sell anything as auction so I’m in control of my final price keeping in mind the costs. It’s usually $15-40 depending on the insurance. I hate paying for posh shipping 2/3 day labels as a buyer and waiting a week before seller even gets around to dropping it into the mail... at least I get to rate that on eBay) 

I don’t like selling on poshmark because for 20% commission, I expect them to do more, like rid the stank of counterfeits driving down the prices of authentic lol. I wish posh had an actual ranking system for sellers and buyers... like if you’re a good seller you get better commission rates and if you’re a good buyer you get cheaper shipping rates.

Edited to add/ask: I’ve never paid any PayPal fees—is that because I buy way way more than I sell? 

Also, I do like that the offers are binding and that would be awesome if eBay added that, even/especially from perspective of buyer. I’ve often explained to newer posh sellers that my offer is “legit” bc I’ve already checked out so if they accept, it’s processed and essentially held in escrow by posh until it’s delivered. 

It’s kinda nice that once they accept its processed. Since I’m on pacific time zone and I stalk my shoes after work, east coast sellers on eBay sometimes don’t see my offer until next morning and then eBay sends me a notification if they’ve accepted to go checkout. I work in a lab so if I’m at my bench rather than at my desk, I won’t see the notification until the end of my workday which is much later given the time difference. If eBay incorporated that checkout into the offer process then sellers would be paid immediately and maybe they’d be more likely to accept offers? It’s hard for me to turn down an offer as a seller if it’s already been paid. I hate taking the chance of ending the listing by accepting and paying the fee if it’s the end of the selling period while still waiting for them to pay.


----------



## Black Elite

tiffCAKE said:


> ...On eBay I offer free shipping to buyer (and yes pay out of pocket) but I don’t list anything as an auction so I’m in control of accepting the offer...


I also offer free shipping, BIN OBO listings. I set the prices on eBay and Poshmark to be roughly the same, though. And evaluate offers. The problem with eBay is that if you accept a best offer, immediate payment doesn't exist for best offers. And paying is still optional. Totally agree eBay should incorporate it! It would also make the wait less painful! 


tiffCAKE said:


> I didn’t realize that buyers on eBay could open a case months later against a seller...Maybe I should be more wary as a seller...


I don't mean to scare you! Buyers have 30 days to file a claim on eBay and 180 days if they file the claim through PayPal. Numerous threads about scammers taking advantage of this!


tiffCAKE said:


> ... I hate paying for posh shipping 2/3 day labels as a buyer and waiting a week before seller even gets around to dropping it into the mail... at least I get to rate that on eBay)...


I have yet to buy anything from Poshmark so I can't relate to the pain of waiting for slow sellers, but just because eBay lets buyers rate them doesn't mean sellers abide by any rules is all I'm saying. I ship same day on everything, so I can't relate to these bad sellers, either lol!


tiffCAKE said:


> Edited to add/ask: I’ve never paid any PayPal fees—is that because I buy way way more than I sell?


if you have ever sold something on eBay and accepted Paypal as a payment, you have paid a fee. They take 2.9%, but you won't notice as they take it immediately from your account when you receive payment so you don't have to worry about being invoiced for it later, which is nice!

I'd love to see rankings on Poshmark! It's a growing platform that is in need of improvements, but if you ask me, the failures of eBay are what gave it such a fast rise. PLENTY of fakes on eBay get reported and nothing ever happens to those listings other than they sell for thousands. Keep in mind, eBay (and poshmark) ultimately make money on the counterfeits, so their incentive to stop it is not so significant.


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> Also, I do like that the offers are binding and that would be awesome if eBay added that, even/especially from perspective of buyer





Black Elite said:


> The problem with eBay is that if you accept a best offer, immediate payment doesn't exist for best offers. And paying is still optional.


I just want to clarify that on ebay, a b.o. IS binding and paying is NOT optional.

When a buyer makes a b.o., they get a message that if the buyer accepts, they are obligated to complete the purchase. 
And when a seller accepts a b.o., they get a message that they're obligated to sell at that price and complete the sale. 

And if the buyer doesn't pay, the seller CAN open a non-payment dispute and the buyer will get a strike if she doesn't pay. 

How does Best Offer work?
From the policy: " A Best Offer is binding, just like any other bid"


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> This is speculation but I bet a lot of sellers were booted from ebay and then go to Poshmark. I've seen many of the same fakes listed on PM that were removed (often multiple times) from ebay as a result of reports.
> 
> And if they're also reneging on sales, ebay will eventually NARU them and as you've found, it's possible that your seller might be one who just moved to PM.



You hit the nail on the head!! Another pair I’ve been stalking for years appeared on poshmark but it’s in poor condition. Seller really wasn’t very cooperative about it. I asked how many spikes were missing and she said none. But there were over 10 missing in just the views shown in her own listing. So I took screenshots, circled them, posted them, tagged her. She was apologetic and said she hadn’t noticed. I deleted it. But then she wouldn’t get back to me about posting complete photos or even tell me the total number of missing spikes.

She wouldn’t ever respond to me on her listing. If I asked a question on her listing she’d go find one of mine to answer me. So nobody else viewing her listing has any idea what’s going on either. Finally I told her that I would pay her full price if she fixed them first, that way I wouldn’t insult her with a low offer to cover my repair costs, of which I had no idea how to estimate since she won’t tell me or show me how much damage is present (plus they’re dirty, yiiiiich). She said she had no idea where to fix them and to submit my offer. So I offered her 55% ($500) which is more than fair in my opinion given the risk I’m taking on their condition and her unwillingness to cooperate. 

During this exchange, half scattered amongst my listings and other half of her actual listing, I explained my cobbler won’t even repair spikes unless I give him the replacements. I asked if she had them with the heel taps, how many, if it would cover the unknown number missing on the shoes, and that I found a limited supply of them available for purchase but they were $20/pair (as in $10 per spike sold in pairs) so if she had none it would cost me at least $120 to buy the spare spikes before my cobbler even started repairing them. And that otherwise I was going to ship them to leather spa in NYC (from Vegas) bc they do excellent repairs but it’s $$$ for me.

End of long story: she countered 800. I said no way was I going to buy them in that condition for 800 and good luck. She just posted them on eBay last night for 900 and sure enough, she has whopping total of 5 feedback ratings (all older than 12 Mos so I can’t see them) totaling 0%!!! You were sooooooo right!! 

AND she lives in Brooklyn so she could totally get them fixed and get her asking price. 

I already knew that she was Shady McShadington by responding on my listings instead of hers and that if this transaction took place it was going to be a PITA. But it was sooooooo much easier to assess my risk dealing with her on eBay, where she has 0% rating.


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> I just want to clarify that on ebay, a b.o. IS binding and paying is NOT optional.
> 
> When a buyer makes a b.o., they get a message that if the buyer accepts, they are obligated to complete the purchase.
> And when a seller accepts a b.o., they get a message that they're obligated to sell at that price and complete the sale.
> 
> And if the buyer doesn't pay, the seller CAN open a non-payment dispute and the buyer will get a strike if she doesn't pay.
> 
> How does Best Offer work?
> From the policy: " A Best Offer is binding, just like any other bid"



Sorry I was rambling/unclear. I meant that I would prefer that the buyer already “checked out” to submit their offer. That way it would automatically go through once seller accepted.  You’re absolutely correct that the offer submission/acceptance is binding. I just don’t like having to check for updates periodically to see whether it’s been accepted to then complete the check out process. It’s just an extra delay that isn’t necessary if completed up front. It’s not a big deal or anything but it is annoying when I’m buying from a seller on the east coast if I’m unavailable during the day.


----------



## Black Elite

BeenBurned said:


> I just want to clarify that on ebay, a b.o. IS binding and paying is NOT optional.
> 
> When a buyer makes a b.o., they get a message that if the buyer accepts, they are obligated to complete the purchase.
> And when a seller accepts a b.o., they get a message that they're obligated to sell at that price and complete the sale.
> 
> And if the buyer doesn't pay, the seller CAN open a non-payment dispute and the buyer will get a strike if she doesn't pay.
> 
> How does Best Offer work?
> From the policy: " A Best Offer is binding, just like any other bid"


True, paying is NOT optional. But the way eBay is set up, you wouldn't really know it. Sure, buyers get strikes. But they're still allowed to continue with that behavior for a fair amount of time.

I only posted to defend those of us sellers who prefer Poshmark for reasons other than wanting to "[get away with selling fakes,]" which not something that I have ever done or ever will do.


----------



## mharri20

Designerlover17 said:


> Where can we pay to have it authenticated


I would go to Lollipuff to have them authenticated since they accept Chanel as one of their brands.


----------



## MissMarion

It is not unusual for someone to buy one of my items without asking a question or submitting a lower offer, and I’ve never had an issue with those buyers. But last night a newbie bought a ring for $100 and it just seems weird. I mean the pictures were very good IMO so maybe they had no questions. I usually ship next day but I waited an extra day this time since a few of you have had Poshmark cancel a sale after you already shipped. I will ship it tomorrow.


----------



## chaosinla

nicole0612 said:


> I would check the seller’s other items to see if she seems reliable. If so, Mercari is more like eBay, purchase with PayPal and have it authenticated when you receive it. You might want to submit that poshmark listing/photos to the Authenticate this LV thread prior to purchasing if it meets their criteria for authentications.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> I say if you saw it on Poshmark you should buy it on Poshmark .



Thank you for the responses!  The seller offered the lower price through Mercari (few hundred less), I downloaded the app/set up the acct, then she stated that she wasn't comfortable selling through Mercari since I'm a new member on both platforms.  Afterwards, she just offered the bag for a little less on PM.  This occurred over a few days and overall, it's left a bad taste.  Think I'm just going to Tradesy and the boutique to make up for the (no longer) surprise gift.


----------



## onlyk

chaosinla said:


> Thank you for the responses!  The seller offered the lower price through Mercari (few hundred less), I downloaded the app/set up the acct, then she stated that she wasn't comfortable selling through Mercari since I'm a new member on both platforms.  Afterwards, she just offered the bag for a little less on PM.  This occurred over a few days and overall, it's left a bad taste.  Think I'm just going to Tradesy and the boutique to make up for the (no longer) surprise gift.


no surprise, I don't sell my expensive items on Mercari either, I even had someone who has lots of feedbacks on both apps offered me a very good price to sell her an expensive item on Mercari but I didn't dare to.

and I don't sell my expensive items on Tradsey either because their fees are as high as Poshmark (they raised 13ish% to 20ish% recently) and takes ages to get money in hand, plus the buyer still have the option to return the item even after a month (something like that from last time I checked). I only list items on Tradsey or Mercari that I absolutely don't care and couldn't sell on other selling platforms.

P.S. I'm sure you I'm not the seller on Poshmark you are talking about, just want to tell you there are maybe legit reasons the seller didn't want to go to Mercari sell it to you as you said you are a new member, of course there are tons of scammers on Poshmark too, she could be one of them as well.


----------



## chaosinla

onlyk said:


> no surprise, I don't sell my expensive items on Mercari either, I even had someone who has lots of feedbacks on both apps offered me a very good price to sell her an expensive item on Mercari but I didn't dare to.
> 
> and I don't sell my expensive items on Tradsey either because their fees are as high as Poshmark (they raised 13ish% to 20ish% recently) and takes ages to get money in hand, plus the buyer still have the option to return the item even after a month (something like that from last time I checked). I only list items on Tradsey or Mercari that I absolutely don't care and couldn't sell on other selling platforms.
> 
> P.S. I'm sure you I'm not the seller on Poshmark you are talking about, just want to tell you there are maybe legit reasons the seller didn't want to go to Mercari sell it to you as you said you are a new member, of course there are tons of scammers on Poshmark too, she could be one of them as well.



I don't believe that a seller really has to justify the reasons why they choose a particular platform to sell on.  It's completely their prerogative.  My issue is that it seems there was a bait and switch, along with a complete waste of time in days.  Originally (and as a new posh member), I made my best offer through posh.  The seller than pm'd me a lower price asking me to purchase through Mercari (a site that I haven't ever heard of).  That's what prompted my original qu's here.  Then, after agreeing to the deal and going through the process of becoming a member of Mercari (with the seller's full knowledge that I would be new there too), the seller suddenly wants to go back to posh for a higher price.  My suspicion is the seller became worried about breaking the T&C's of posh regarding luring buyers to lesser fee platforms (at least that's what ebay regulates), more than the new member excuses.  Either way, it was a bad experience, especially since I didn't initiate any of this from the onset.  And, this will be my last jaunt into the pre-owned world.  Maybe, I should just report the seller to posh and let them deal with it.

PS.  In the interest of full disclosure, when the seller asked me to buy through Mercari, I did ask if he/she sold through Tradesy (a site I was aware of )  However at no time did I request for the seller to ever leave posh.


----------



## onlyk

chaosinla said:


> I don't believe that a seller really has to justify the reasons why they choose a particular platform to sell on.  It's completely their prerogative.  My issue is that it seems there was a bait and switch, along with a complete waste of time in days.  Originally (and as a new posh member), I made my best offer through posh.  The seller than pm'd me a lower price asking me to purchase through Mercari (a site that I haven't ever heard of).  That's what prompted my original qu's here.  Then, after agreeing to the deal and going through the process of becoming a member of Mercari (with the seller's full knowledge that I would be new there too), the seller suddenly wants to go back to posh for a higher price.  My suspicion is the seller became worried about breaking the T&C's of posh regarding luring buyers to lesser fee platforms (at least that's what ebay regulates), more than the new member excuses.  Either way, it was a bad experience, especially since I didn't initiate any of this from the onset.  And, this will be my last jaunt into the pre-owned world.  Maybe, I should just report the seller to posh and let them deal with it.
> 
> PS.  In the interest of full disclosure, when the seller asked me to buy through Mercari, I did ask if he/she sold through Tradesy (a site I was aware of )  However at no time did I request for the seller to ever leave posh.


Yes, you are absolutely right, and I totally agree with you, report her.


----------



## MissMarion

I had a positive experience last night. Buyer made an offer which I accepted (for a wallet). She mentioned she had the matching bag so I replied with the official color name of the wallet and suggested she confirm the color name of her bag.  Turns out her bag was a different shade of beige. She was very nice and intended to go through with the sale, but I offered to cancel and she was pretty happy. I may get a hand slap by PM because in the case of an accepted offer, only the seller can cancel. They provide a list of reasons but none of them applied so I just clicked “other”. I will wait a while to relist because I don’t want the listings next to each other in my closet.


----------



## tiffCAKE

MissMarion said:


> I had a positive experience last night. Buyer made an offer which I accepted (for a wallet). She mentioned she had the matching bag so I replied with the official color name of the wallet and suggested she confirm the color name of her bag.  Turns out her bag was a different shade of beige. She was very nice and intended to go through with the sale, but I offered to cancel and she was pretty happy. I may get a hand slap by PM because in the case of an accepted offer, only the seller can cancel. They provide a list of reasons but none of them applied so I just clicked “other”. I will wait a while to relist because I don’t want the listings next to each other in my closet.



You can rearrange the listings in your closet anytime. They automatically sort with the most recently shared at the top. So if you want to move them around, just share them in the order you’d like to place them, sharing first the one you’d like to appear at the very bottom and sharing last the one you’d like to appear first in your closet. Hope that helps!


----------



## MissMarion

tiffCAKE said:


> You can rearrange the listings in your closet anytime. They automatically sort with the most recently shared at the top. So if you want to move them around, just share them in the order you’d like to place them, sharing first the one you’d like to appear at the very bottom and sharing last the one you’d like to appear first in your closet. Hope that helps!



Yes thanks.  I know that newly shared listings go to the top but I don’t like to clutter my followers’ feeds just to rearrange my closet. I wish there was a way to just move things around without sharing. I keep hoping they will add this functionality [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

MissMarion said:


> Yes thanks.  I know that newly shared listings go to the top but I don’t like to clutter my followers’ feeds just to rearrange my closet. I wish there was a way to just move things around without sharing. I keep hoping they will add this functionality [emoji4]



To be honest, I wouldn’t worry about it. If you share one after the other at the same time, it will appear in your follower’s feed as just one entry:

“User xyz shared these 12 listings from their closet” etc., but it will just show one block of 4 photos.


The photo is not of my closet, but it is what popped up first when I opened Poshmark, and this happens hundreds of times per day.


----------



## tiffCAKE

nicole0612 said:


> To be honest, I wouldn’t worry about it. If you share one after the other at the same time, it will appear in your follower’s feed as just one entry:
> 
> “User xyz shared these 12 listings from their closet” etc., but it will just show one block of 4 photos.
> View attachment 3921746
> 
> The photo is not of my closet, but it is what popped up first when I opened Poshmark, and this happens hundreds of times per day.



I agree. Don’t worry! I don’t shop off my feed—I stalk specific pairs for which I’m seeking to buy (I do keyword/brand searches).  There are far far worse behaviors on poshmark than “oversharing” but if it really bothers you, just do it at a time when it will get buried by other updates in followers’ feeds.


----------



## Pao9

Black Elite said:


> I sell on both Poshmark and eBay, but haven't bought anything on Poshmark before. I've only been using it for a year, but I already prefer it over eBay for selling. I like that the shipping cost is baked into their 20% fee. Because I sell shoes (which get pretty heavy), shipping + eBay fees + PayPal fees often come to 20% or more of the selling price anyway. I also think Poshmark protects sellers way better than eBay, and I like that when a buyer submits an offer, it's binding as the money is held from them until the seller accepts. Not the case with eBay as paying for something you've purchased optional for the buyer. On eBay, you have 30 days to up to six months to make a return, whereas on Poshmark the buyer gets three days.
> 
> To be honest, I haven't had any bad experiences yet with either platform other than the occasional non-payment on eBay. But that is annoying enough to be a turnoff. eBay also isn't as fun as it was in the early days, and Poshmark is still fun (for now).



I totally agree with everything you said, only thing is that the shipping is not included in the 20%, the buyer pays a flat shipping rate so it’s additional to the sale price. If you lower the prices of your items sometimes they lower the price of the shipping for the next hour and notify the people that like the item. Just FYI


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I just started this week listing a few things on poshmark.  I was wondering if anyone could clue me in about parties? I know the host and the host pick get their listings promoted but what exactly do you do or what is the point of them?  I am also a bit perplexed about sharing items.  I have purchased several items from poshmark and did so because I was looking for a specific handbag or shoe size and used the search bar not a news feed.  Maybe I'm too used to other sites and do not understand the social aspect of all this!  Sorry any information to this newbie would be appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Can anyone explain to me the point of following a user that has nothing in his/her closets? Sometimes I'll click on a user and see that they have THOUSANDS of followers but there's nothing for sale in the closet...


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> Can anyone explain to me the point of following a user that has nothing in his/her closets? Sometimes I'll click on a user and see that they have THOUSANDS of followers but there's nothing for sale in the closet...


I think some people follow people in hopes that person will turn around and follow them. Maybe these are people the user has bought from.


----------



## Black Elite

Pao9 said:


> I totally agree with everything you said, only thing is that the shipping is not included in the 20%, the buyer pays a flat shipping rate so it’s additional to the sale price. If you lower the prices of your items sometimes they lower the price of the shipping for the next hour and notify the people that like the item. Just FYI


Good to know about the alert to my followers! What I meant was that I, as the seller, don't have to worry about shipping. On eBay, once I factor in the cost of shipping and fees, I only make 80% of my asking price anyway, but am not as protected. For example, if the USPS fails, Poshmark will cover the seller. If the USPS fails a seller in an eBay sale, eBay asks no questions and blames the seller for the 3rd party's error. Ebay sucks lol


----------



## Pao9

Black Elite said:


> Good to know about the alert to my followers! What I meant was that I, as the seller, don't have to worry about shipping. On eBay, once I factor in the cost of shipping and fees, I only make 80% of my asking price anyway, but am not as protected. For example, if the USPS fails, Poshmark will cover the seller. If the USPS fails a seller in an eBay sale, eBay asks no questions and blames the seller for the 3rd party's error. Ebay sucks lol



Exactly! Posh is currently one of my favorite sites. They are fair. Tradesy used to be good, now they only do what’s best for them! eBay is horrible!


----------



## anthrosphere

Soooo I decided to try out Posh again after my account was suspended 2 years ago. I was able to list without issues. I’m so tired of getting these annoying pop ups about some “party” I don’t care about. I just want to list some items because they weren’t moving on ebay for the past couple weeks. Lots of notifications of followers and hearts, but no comments. Sigh.


----------



## LouieBal

Help? My return shipped back and was delivered to seller yesterday, at 12:58 pm, and my return has still not canceled as of yet, I'm waiting for it to be updated, so I can get my refund. Anyone know why this is taking that long? Shouldn't it be updated right away?


----------



## kateincali

debbiesdaughter said:


> I just started this week listing a few things on poshmark.  I was wondering if anyone could clue me in about parties? I know the host and the host pick get their listings promoted but what exactly do you do or what is the point of them?  I am also a bit perplexed about sharing items.  I have purchased several items from poshmark and did so because I was looking for a specific handbag or shoe size and used the search bar not a news feed.  Maybe I'm too used to other sites and do not understand the social aspect of all this!  Sorry any information to this newbie would be appreciated, thanks!!!


The parties are mostly a social 'event.' Each host chooses up to 100 listings as Host Picks and those HPs go into a separate category that people can browse. Like this. The idea behind it is that HPs will reach a wider audience and thus sell faster, but the items generally don't. It's mainly something people use to try to get more followers, which is why you see a lot of the same users congratulating host picks. IME it drives the most traffic to hosts.

If you want a Host Pick, the best way to be chosen is to look at who is hosting the party, share their listings, and read their party post (example), if they have one. Some people will ask you to comment to have your closet considered, others will ask you to tag them in a listing or send it to their dressing room.

When you share an item, whether from your own closet or someone else's, it's sent into the feed of your followers. I don't shop from that, either, but I guess some people do. What you want is for other users, preferably those with a high number of followers, to share your item(s) so it goes into the feed of their followers, and is shown to someone who may not have otherwise seen your item.

It's an exhausting site.


----------



## kateincali

ThisVNchick said:


> Can anyone explain to me the point of following a user that has nothing in his/her closets? Sometimes I'll click on a user and see that they have THOUSANDS of followers but there's nothing for sale in the closet...


In addition to what @whateve mentioned, many of the closets with no items but tons of followers are closets that Posh has closed. The followers will remain but the items, even ones that sold, get removed.


----------



## kateincali

LouieBal said:


> Help? My return shipped back and was delivered to seller yesterday, at 12:58 pm, and my return has still not canceled as of yet, I'm waiting for it to be updated, so I can get my refund. Anyone know why this is taking that long? Shouldn't it be updated right away?


Do you mean the returns shows as delivered on USPS but not on Posh? If it still hasn't updated, just email Posh with a link to USPS.


----------



## ThisVNchick

LouieBal said:


> Help? My return shipped back and was delivered to seller yesterday, at 12:58 pm, and my return has still not canceled as of yet, I'm waiting for it to be updated, so I can get my refund. Anyone know why this is taking that long? Shouldn't it be updated right away?



It takes them anywhere between 24-48 hrs to issue the refund. I wouldn’t contact them just yet and wait until that window has expired.


----------



## ThisVNchick

faith_ann said:


> In addition to what @whateve mentioned, many of the closets with no items but tons of followers are closets that Posh has closed. The followers will remain but the items, even ones that sold, get removed.



I’m pretty sure this particular closet is active. He/she BUYS a lot and usually gets really great deals. I’m just curious because I wonder if there’s a way to track what this person buys or what closet this person has frequent. Otherwise, it seems pretty pointless to follow a zero item closet /:


----------



## kateincali

ThisVNchick said:


> I’m pretty sure this particular closet is active. He/she BUYS a lot and usually gets really great deals. I’m just curious because I wonder if there’s a way to track what this person buys or what closet this person has frequent. Otherwise, it seems pretty pointless to follow a zero item closet /:


You can tell what they've purchased if they've left a 'love note' but most people don't look at those for followers. Maybe they're in a follow game or signed up for Posh early and got a ton of automatic followers.

I'm curious who this is now.


----------



## ThisVNchick

faith_ann said:


> You can tell what they've purchased if they've left a 'love note' but most people don't look at those for followers. *Maybe they're in a follow game or signed up for Posh early and got a ton of automatic followers.*
> 
> I'm curious who this is now.



One of the accounts that I keep seeing is posh777 (I might be misspelling it). He/she only buys Chanel and LV but gets a ton of good deals. There's another one that is slipping my mind now but I know that account is a reseller because the person buys the item on Posh and then I later see it on Tradesy. Both accounts have close to 10k followers but there's nothing in either closet. I just thought that was odd and wanted to know the reason. BTW, I never knew about automatic followers. What is that? Posh just randomly makes accounts follow each other?


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> One of the accounts that I keep seeing is posh777 (I might be misspelling it). He/she only buys Chanel and LV but gets a ton of good deals. There's another one that is slipping my mind now but I know that account is a reseller because the person buys the item on Posh and then I later see it on Tradesy. Both accounts have close to 10k followers but there's nothing in either closet. I just thought that was odd and wanted to know the reason. BTW, I never knew about automatic followers. What is that? Posh just randomly makes accounts follow each other?



Yes! Anytime a Chanel or Hermes (and apparently LV) high end item is listed this person tries to get the seller to come way down in price or buy by PayPal. I figured they are a reseller. I bought a Hermes bag on poshmark and then the seller cancelled because this person messaged them on another listing that they would pay them more than they would get on poshmark via PayPal. These things happen and I don’t get mad about it, but I was a little disgusted that they have so little regard for social norms. I wonder if they have so many followers because they literally try to buy every high end item of these brands, maybe after they follow the seller or comment on their listing then the seller follows them?


----------



## kateincali

ThisVNchick said:


> One of the accounts that I keep seeing is posh777 (I might be misspelling it). He/she only buys Chanel and LV but gets a ton of good deals. There's another one that is slipping my mind now but I know that account is a reseller because the person buys the item on Posh and then I later see it on Tradesy. Both accounts have close to 10k followers but there's nothing in either closet. I just thought that was odd and wanted to know the reason. BTW, I never knew about automatic followers. What is that? Posh just randomly makes accounts follow each other?


I couldn't find them (found a similar account but only 1800 followers?), but that's interesting. 

When you first sign up, Posh automatically assigns you a random number of followers.


----------



## whateve

faith_ann said:


> I couldn't find them (found a similar account but only 1800 followers?), but that's interesting.
> 
> When you first sign up, Posh automatically assigns you a random number of followers.


Wow, you're right. I signed up and made a purchase last week. I haven't been on Posh again, never looked at anything else, never listed anything. I just logged in, and I have 14 followers, and I'm following 121!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Wow, you're right. I signed up and made a purchase last week. I haven't been on Posh again, never looked at anything else, never listed anything. I just logged in, and I have 14 followers, and I'm following 121!


And they choose people for you to follow?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> And they choose people for you to follow?


I guess so. I didn't do it. Several of them are labeled "Posh ambassador." It's annoying because what if there was someone I really wanted to follow and I couldn't find them in the sea of all those I'm following?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! Anytime a Chanel or Hermes (and apparently LV) high end item is listed this person tries to get the seller to come way down in price or buy by PayPal. I figured they are a reseller. I bought a Hermes bag on poshmark and then the seller cancelled because this person messaged them on another listing that they would pay them more than they would get on poshmark via PayPal. These things happen and I don’t get mad about it, but I was a little disgusted that they have so little regard for social norms. I wonder if they have so many followers because they literally try to buy every high end item of these brands, maybe after they follow the seller or comment on their listing then the seller follows them?



That should be reported as a transaction off poshmark.  It's theft of services for people to use Posh to advertise their listings and find a buyer and then cut Posh out of any commission by taking the transaction to PayPal.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I sell on multiple sites, if I sell something on another site but the item is still on poshmark what is the preferred method for poshmark, deleting the item or just marking it "not for sale", clearly I mark it not for sale until I know the buyer is happy and all is well but just wondered if it was annoying to see "not for sale" on a bunch of items in someone's closet.


----------



## fashion_victim9

debbiesdaughter said:


> I sell on multiple sites, if I sell something on another site but the item is still on poshmark what is the preferred method for poshmark, deleting the item or just marking it "not for sale", clearly I mark it not for sale until I know the buyer is happy and all is well but just wondered if it was annoying to see "not for sale" on a bunch of items in someone's closet.



I remove them. I know some poshers report items that are "not for sale" and marked as sold as transaction off posh. posh sometimes offers me (all of us I guess) to review reported items and agree / not agree to them, there are lots of not for sale items that reported as transaction off poshmark even if there are no contacts / messages about any transactions off site


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

debbiesdaughter said:


> I sell on multiple sites, if I sell something on another site but the item is still on poshmark what is the preferred method for poshmark, deleting the item or just marking it "not for sale", clearly I mark it not for sale until I know the buyer is happy and all is well but just wondered if it was annoying to see "not for sale" on a bunch of items in someone's closet.


I mark "SOLD" in the title and not for sale if it has a lot of likes, so people if people go back to look at their likes they know its no longer available.  If it doesn't have many likes I just delete it.  I also think it's good to show that your stuff has sold so people know not to wait around forever to buy what you have.  I do think some people may report these as a transaction off posh, which is annoying because that's for people who use the posh platform to find buyers and then take the transaction offline to save on fees, not for people who legitimately sold their item on another site.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I will add that if people have been reporting my "SOLD"/NFS listings, Poshmark has never complained to me that I am selling off posh.  So hopefully they know the difference without people having to explain.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

This weird thing just happened to me on Poshmark yesterday... I was searching for a specific wallet and “liked” a couple. Then I went to My Likes and clicked on the newer of the two, and asked the seller a question about it, and then continued with my search. A while later I went back to My Likes and that wallet was not there, but I didn’t remove/unlike it. I searched for it again, but it was nowhere to be found. Has that ever happened to anyone? It made me wonder if the seller quickly deleted it from her closet, or blocked me. I’m so confused.


----------



## rkiz

LolaCalifornia said:


> This weird thing just happened to me on Poshmark yesterday... I was searching for a specific wallet and “liked” a couple. Then I went to My Likes and clicked on the newer of the two, and asked the seller a question about it, and then continued with my search. A while later I went back to My Likes and that wallet was not there, but I didn’t remove/unlike it. I searched for it again, but it was nowhere to be found. Has that ever happened to anyone? It made me wonder if the seller quickly deleted it from her closet, or blocked me. I’m so confused.



It just means the seller deleted the item. They might have sold it on another platform, or changed their mind. If they blocked you, you would still see the listing but would be unable to comment or offer.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

rkiz said:


> It just means the seller deleted the item. They might have sold it on another platform, or changed their mind. If they blocked you, you would still see the listing but would be unable to comment or offer.



Thank you! It’s never happened before and just seemed weird.


----------



## tiffCAKE

THIS is an example of what’s bad about poshmark... search for user penelope_renee 

This wackadoo went on a rampage of insensitive slurs out of the blue and then started accusing everyone of filthy language and racism toward... even though for the most part, nobody said anything to her that is on her same level (some people did get sucked in)

It is mind-boggling. I don’t have words to describe it other than WOW. 

I’ve reported the user, her listings, her comments. Nothing has been removed. I’ve never seen anything like it.

I’m just super glad that I’ve connected with good people—if that had been my first experience on the platform I would run away and never go back


----------



## cinderella0087

tiffCAKE said:


> THIS is an example of what’s bad about poshmark... search for user penelope_renee
> 
> This wackadoo went on a rampage of insensitive slurs out of the blue and then started accusing everyone of filthy language and racism toward... even though for the most part, nobody said anything to her that is on her same level (some people did get sucked in)
> 
> It is mind-boggling. I don’t have words to describe it other than WOW.
> 
> I’ve reported the user, her listings, her comments. Nothing has been removed. I’ve never seen anything like it.
> 
> I’m just super glad that I’ve connected with good people—if that had been my first experience on the platform I would run away and never go back



Aaaaaannnndddd.... reported. She has quite the mouth on her [emoji15]


----------



## tiffCAKE

cinderella0087 said:


> Aaaaaannnndddd.... reported. She has quite the mouth on her [emoji15]



They finally removed her fake pair that had a stream of nasty insensitive comments. Must have finally reached the threshold of unique user reports (so thanks for your help!)

She still has up a couple of listings calling people slurs so hopefully they’ll get cleaned out too and it will be back to her normal listings without all the hate speech.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

tiffCAKE said:


> They finally removed her fake pair that had a stream of nasty insensitive comments. Must have finally reached the threshold of unique user reports (so thanks for your help!)
> 
> She still has up a couple of listings calling people slurs so hopefully they’ll get cleaned out too and it will be back to her normal listings without all the hate speech.


I reported as offensive and harassment.


----------



## cafecreme15

I just started a poshmark account yesterday! At what point did you ladies make your first sale? Someone told me that it's virtually impossible to be successful unless you have thousands of followers and interact with and share tons of other people's listings?

Another question - why do people attempt to take transactions off Poshmark? Within an hour or two of posting my first listing, I had someone leave a comment (which subsequently disappeared) to email them, where they then offered to send payment via certified bank check, which of course they could only do if they had my full name, mailing address, etc. Obviously I declined to participate in this, but are all of these scams? Or do people have something to gain by insisting the transaction take place off the platform?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cafecreme15 said:


> I just started a poshmark account yesterday! At what point did you ladies make your first sale? Someone told me that it's virtually impossible to be successful unless you have thousands of followers and interact with and share tons of other people's listings?
> 
> Another question - why do people attempt to take transactions off Poshmark? Within an hour or two of posting my first listing, I had someone leave a comment (which subsequently disappeared) to email them, where they then offered to send payment via certified bank check, which of course they could only do if they had my full name, mailing address, etc. Obviously I declined to participate in this, but are all of these scams? Or do people have something to gain by insisting the transaction take place off the platform?



Yes those are scams by bots.  Posh has gotten better about detecting them and then deleting them.

Some "real" people will sometimes ask if you can do the transaction on paypal and charge a lower price b/c then you don't have to pay the 20% commission to posh, but that is against posh policies as you are using the platform to find a buyer and then cutting them out of their fee.

It took me a while to build up a bunch of followers and I think I didn't get sales until I had at least a few thousand.


----------



## cafecreme15

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yes those are scams by bots.  Posh has gotten better about detecting them and then deleting them.
> 
> Some "real" people will sometimes ask if you can do the transaction on paypal and charge a lower price b/c then you don't have to pay the 20% commission to posh, but that is against posh policies as you are using the platform to find a buyer and then cutting them out of their fee.
> 
> It took me a while to build up a bunch of followers and I think I didn't get sales until I had at least a few thousand.



Thank you! That’s what I suspected but wanted to turn to the experts here to confirm. Is there a certain way to gain followers that you recommend? I’ve had an influx of a few hundred over the last 24 hours but it seems to have plateaued a bit. I’ve also priced my items just below the posh market and included a generous bundling discount. I posted my closet in the auction listings forum, but I can’t find the thread anymore. Perhaps mods deleted it, though I don’t know why, and I never got a notification that this occurred. In any event, I appreciate your shares and support on the platform!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! That’s what I suspected but wanted to turn to the experts here to confirm. Is there a certain way to gain followers that you recommend? I’ve had an influx of a few hundred over the last 24 hours but it seems to have plateaued a bit. I’ve also priced my items just below the posh market and included a generous bundling discount. I posted my closet in the auction listings forum, but I can’t find the thread anymore. Perhaps mods deleted it, though I don’t know why, and I never got a notification that this occurred. In any event, I appreciate your shares and support on the platform!



This is what I did to get followers when I started out.  It sounds tedious and takes time, but if you do it little by little as you are waiting online at starbucks or in an elevator or whatnot it will pay off over time.

In the app, go to "Shop".  (This only works in the app, not on the main site that I can see).  One of the options that will show up is "My brands."  Pick a brand you sell, say Tory Burch.  Then it is going to show you a list of people who are selling those brands as well.  That means they like those brands and may be interested in your items.  It will show you a follow button for each of those people.  Follow every one!  Many people, once they see that you are following them, will check your closet and follow you back.  Some may not, but their items will show up in your feed when you log in.  Share those items when you go into poshmark.  Posh etiquette is to share back when someone shares your items, so then many of those people will be going into your closet and may like or buy your items, or at the least share some of your items so that they get seen by their followers.

Also, whenever you have mindless time such as watching TV etc share your items in general or to parties.  Even if the exposure there doesn't help, the default setting when someone decides to go search for Tory Burch bags on their own is to show the items that were most recently shared first.  So your items will appear at the top of the listings if they were shared most recently.


----------



## cinderella0087

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> This is what I did to get followers when I started out.  It sounds tedious and takes time, but if you do it little by little as you are waiting online at starbucks or in an elevator or whatnot it will pay off over time.
> 
> In the app, go to "Shop".  (This only works in the app, not on the main site that I can see).  One of the options that will show up is "My brands."  Pick a brand you sell, say Tory Burch.  Then it is going to show you a list of people who are selling those brands as well.  That means they like those brands and may be interested in your items.  It will show you a follow button for each of those people.  Follow every one!  Many people, once they see that you are following them, will check your closet and follow you back.  Some may not, but their items will show up in your feed when you log in.  Share those items when you go into poshmark.  Posh etiquette is to share back when someone shares your items, so then many of those people will be going into your closet and may like or buy your items, or at the least share some of your items so that they get seen by their followers.
> 
> Also, whenever you have mindless time such as watching TV etc share your items in general or to parties.  Even if the exposure there doesn't help, the default setting when someone decides to go search for Tory Burch bags on their own is to show the items that were most recently shared first.  So your items will appear at the top of the listings if they were shared most recently.



This is exactly what I do. Especially if you have shoes because you can refine the search to be your size - and therefore narrow down a market of buyers. I’ll do it on the bus in the morning while listening to music.


----------



## cafecreme15

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> This is what I did to get followers when I started out.  It sounds tedious and takes time, but if you do it little by little as you are waiting online at starbucks or in an elevator or whatnot it will pay off over time.
> 
> In the app, go to "Shop".  (This only works in the app, not on the main site that I can see).  One of the options that will show up is "My brands."  Pick a brand you sell, say Tory Burch.  Then it is going to show you a list of people who are selling those brands as well.  That means they like those brands and may be interested in your items.  It will show you a follow button for each of those people.  Follow every one!  Many people, once they see that you are following them, will check your closet and follow you back.  Some may not, but their items will show up in your feed when you log in.  Share those items when you go into poshmark.  Posh etiquette is to share back when someone shares your items, so then many of those people will be going into your closet and may like or buy your items, or at the least share some of your items so that they get seen by their followers.
> 
> Also, whenever you have mindless time such as watching TV etc share your items in general or to parties.  Even if the exposure there doesn't help, the default setting when someone decides to go search for Tory Burch bags on their own is to show the items that were most recently shared first.  So your items will appear at the top of the listings if they were shared most recently.



These are excellent suggestions, thank you! One more question for now - do you recommend adding as many items as possible from the get go? Or doing a slower build where I add a 2-3 additional items each day?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cafecreme15 said:


> These are excellent suggestions, thank you! One more question for now - do you recommend adding as many items as possible from the get go? Or doing a slower build where I add a 2-3 additional items each day?


Add as many as you can.  Closets with more items get more exposure.  Also creates more bundle options for buyers.


----------



## cafecreme15

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Add as many as you can.  Closets with more items get more exposure.  Also creates more bundle options for buyers.



Makes sense. I didn’t realize how time consuming taking good photos and creating listings can be, so I will try and set aside a couple of hours each day over the weekend to build my closet. Just went on an adding spree like you recommended and added about 600 people! My thumb hurts now hehe [emoji28]


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cafecreme15 said:


> Makes sense. I didn’t realize how time consuming taking good photos and creating listings can be, so I will try and set aside a couple of hours each day over the weekend to build my closet. Just went on an adding spree like you recommended and added about 600 people! My thumb hurts now hehe [emoji28]


It's worth the time to take good photos.  Some people list horrible photos in dark lighting with the items all wrinkled and sitting in front of clutter--who would want to buy that stuff?!


----------



## cafecreme15

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It's worth the time to take good photos.  Some people list horrible photos in dark lighting with the items all wrinkled and sitting in front of clutter--who would want to buy that stuff?!



Agreed! I’m starting with bags and shoes because those are easiest for a novice like me to photograph, but I’ll have to come up with a plan for clothing. Posh recommends styling modeling shots, but who has time for that?


----------



## tiffCAKE

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It's worth the time to take good photos.  Some people list horrible photos in dark lighting with the items all wrinkled and sitting in front of clutter--who would want to buy that stuff?!



Thanks for pointing that out! I’m always super distracted by what else is in the photo—sometimes I notice they have nice furniture or awesome flooring or a cute pet. Other times I see really filthy mirrors and scary ointments. Nobody wants to buy from that!


----------



## tiffCAKE

cafecreme15 said:


> Agreed! I’m starting with bags and shoes because those are easiest for a novice like me to photograph, but I’ll have to come up with a plan for clothing. Posh recommends styling modeling shots, but who has time for that?



Clean up your shoes to get the best prices. If they need a minor repair, take care of it yourself (as a buyer, I always opt for the best condition pairs even if they’re the highest price... It’s important to point out flaws but unfortunately every flaw you mention is an excuse for someone to ask for a discount so just take away that downward pricing pressure by getting things fixed yourself). Also, polish them/brush the suede and condition the exotics. Get all the discoloration and grime out of the inside. That’s a great start to a good product photo!

I’d invest in a dressform if you plan to sell lots of clothes. There’s some creepy people that steal photos for perverted reasons. They don’t steal them when they’re modeled on a dress form/mannequin AND you won’t ever be creeped out finding pics of yourself somewhere you didn’t intend (it happens even modeling shoes... [emoji46])


----------



## nashpoo

So I have a pair of Chanel espadrilles listed on my posh, and this girl asked if she could rent them ?? Yes, because I trust a stranger enough to send out a 700 dollar pair of shoes for 100 bucks and trust she's going to send them back? Even if she did, I'd have to mark them down even more since she'd be wearing them around. Just thought it was kind of funny.. Haha


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nashpoo said:


> So I have a pair of Chanel espadrilles listed on my posh, and this girl asked if she could rent them ?? Yes, because I trust a stranger enough to send out a 700 dollar pair of shoes for 100 bucks and trust she's going to send them back? Even if she did, I'd have to mark them down even more since she'd be wearing them around. Just thought it was kind of funny.. Haha
> 
> View attachment 3947653


hilarious.  would love to see what condition they come back in after walking around Europe for a week.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks for the shoe tips! I made my first sale tonight - a pair of Adidas sneakers I wore only once. Im probably too excited over the $40 haha


----------



## ThisVNchick

fashion_victim9 said:


> I remove them. I* know some poshers report items that are "not for sale" and marked as sold as transaction off posh.* posh sometimes offers me (all of us I guess) to review reported items and agree / not agree to them, there are lots of not for sale items that reported as transaction off poshmark even if there are no contacts / messages about any transactions off site



Wtf is up with these poshers?!? I just had some girl tell me that I should mark my "not for sale" Louis Vuitton item as sold. I told her that it's marked "not for sale", even if someone wanted to buy it, they can't so what difference does that make? She then accused me of selling off Posh (meaning someone contacted me on Posh and wanted to pay via PP) and said that she reported me. Girl, Poshmark is NOT the only resell site on the internet AND there's no rule that states I can't list and sell elsewhere. 

I ended up blocking her and told that troll to go and crawl back into whatever hole she came out of. URG.


----------



## cinderella0087

ThisVNchick said:


> Wtf is up with these poshers?!? I just had some girl tell me that I should mark my "not for sale" Louis Vuitton item as sold. I told her that it's marked "not for sale", even if someone wanted to buy it, they can't so what difference does that make? She then accused me of selling off Posh (meaning someone contacted me on Posh and wanted to pay via PP) and said that she reported me. Girl, Poshmark is NOT the only resell site on the internet AND there's no rule that states I can't list and sell elsewhere.
> 
> I ended up blocking her and told that troll to go and crawl back into whatever hole she came out of. URG.



Ugh, the things people spend their time on. If it makes anyone feel better, when I get the reports to review and it says “transaction off Poshmark” with NO comments requesting a transaction off Poshmark and/or NOTHING in the listing saying something like “cheaper on PP” then I mark “disagree”. Hopefully it helps somehow.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ThisVNchick said:


> I just had some girl tell me that I should mark my "not for sale" Louis Vuitton item as sold.



some people


----------



## fashion_victim9

tiffCAKE said:


> This wackadoo went on a rampage of insensitive slurs out of the blue and then started accusing everyone of filthy language and racism toward...



I've learned so many new words from her


----------



## fashion_victim9

cinderella0087 said:


> when I get the reports to review and it says “transaction off Poshmark” with NO comments requesting a transaction off Poshmark and/or NOTHING in the listing saying something like “cheaper on PP” then I mark “disagree”.



I do too
I didn't agree to bee exclusive with posh!
it's ok to sell same items on several sites. it's NOT ok to offer deals through PP, Mercari and so on in comments. that's how I feel it


----------



## fashion_victim9

I've had such a nice buyer now, she's just purchased my (expensive) shoes without lowballing me and asking any questions! Without any offers! I wish it happened more often


----------



## tiffCAKE

ThisVNchick said:


> Wtf is up with these poshers?!? I just had some girl tell me that I should mark my "not for sale" Louis Vuitton item as sold. I told her that it's marked "not for sale", even if someone wanted to buy it, they can't so what difference does that make? She then accused me of selling off Posh (meaning someone contacted me on Posh and wanted to pay via PP) and said that she reported me. Girl, Poshmark is NOT the only resell site on the internet AND there's no rule that states I can't list and sell elsewhere.
> 
> I ended up blocking her and told that troll to go and crawl back into whatever hole she came out of. URG.



She must be new bc you can’t mark it as sold without the sale being completed by posh and then it just happens automatically. Shnikeys! What a brat!

I don’t delete my listings that sell on eBay either—I just mark them as not for sale and then I change the title so the first thing it says is “sold” with some [emoji724][emoji777] emojis or something. Not that I’m selling on posh right now (have been keeping my closet in vacation mode) but when I was still selling I figured it allowed people to see that I have numerous authentic pairs in hopes it reassured them I’m not a scammer. It also helps people find styles they didn’t previously know (since eBay deletes listings over time) or ask for sizing advice... I’ve even used other people’s not-for-sale listings to track a pair’s history (or confirm stolen photos). 

I admit I’m a bad posher bc I don’t sell on there but I do buy lots on there and I’m technically doing more to make it a “community” by engaging with people even though the item is already gone... and sometimes I reach out to people that were interested in my pair before it sold letting them know I found another pair or their particular size on different platform that isn’t even available on posh bc the seller isn’t a posh user. Shockingly, I haven’t had those listings removed yet (we were talking about eBay but a totally different pair than what’s in my listing but at first glance/taken out of context the comments might make it look like I was trying to take a sale off posh).


----------



## tiffCAKE

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've learned so many new words from her



I think her account got deactivated. But some of the nasty things she said are still on a few people’s listings.

I’m a forensic DNA analyst so I’m pretty current on anything in urban dictionary (a must-have resource for interpreting some statements/transcripts to figure out how/what to test) but I’m admittedly not very good at the shorthand or “texting” abbreviated versions... or the autocorrect versions! So, if something good came out of her meltdown, I guess I’d say that I got some schooling, as well!


----------



## fashion_victim9

tiffCAKE said:


> I think her account got deactivated. But some of the nasty things she said are still on a few people’s listings.
> 
> I’m a forensic DNA analyst so I’m pretty current on anything in urban dictionary (a must-have resource for interpreting some statements/transcripts to figure out how/what to test) but I’m admittedly not very good at the shorthand or “texting” abbreviated versions... or the autocorrect versions! So, if something good came out of her meltdown, I guess I’d say that I got some schooling, as well!



she's lucky that she only got deactivated, in some countries she could go to jail for her words


----------



## ThisVNchick

There’s a new update where sellers now can offer a shipping discount - meaning you foot some of the shipping cost to entice your buyer to purchase. Just a heads up - be prepared for low-ball offers + shipping discount requests


----------



## BeenBurned

tiffCAKE said:


> I think her account got deactivated. But some of the nasty things she said are still on a few people’s listings.


How do you know she's deactivated? It looks like they removed her listings. 
https://poshmark.com/closet/penelope_renee


----------



## tiffCAKE

BeenBurned said:


> How do you know she's deactivated? It looks like they removed her listings.
> https://poshmark.com/closet/penelope_renee



Sorry—maybe that’s what I meant, banned/suspended I guess? Deactivated is user’s choice and they disappear altogether like they never existed whereas banned/suspended keeps their profile but removes their listings like a ghost account?


----------



## fashion_victim9

I've been on posh for more than a year, sold 130+ items, never broke any rules and never caused any problems. 
so today I tried to buy something for the fist time, I've been using it only for selling before. 
in 5 minutes sale was cancelled and all my listings are gone. without any explanations. 
did any of you had this happen before? shocked


----------



## fashion_victim9

I e-mailed to support, waiting for their answer. I wonder if the listings are restorable or I will have to start from the beginning like a newbe in case if they let me go on?? I had a history, tones of sold items etc. terrible


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ThisVNchick said:


> There’s a new update where sellers now can offer a shipping discount - meaning you foot some of the shipping cost to entice your buyer to purchase. Just a heads up - be prepared for low-ball offers + shipping discount requests



I've gotten several in the last few weeks. Some were insultingly low - $5 on a like-new item!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nashpoo said:


> So I have a pair of Chanel espadrilles listed on my posh, and this girl asked if she could rent them ?? Yes, because I trust a stranger enough to send out a 700 dollar pair of shoes for 100 bucks and trust she's going to send them back? Even if she did, I'd have to mark them down even more since she'd be wearing them around. Just thought it was kind of funny.. Haha
> 
> View attachment 3947653



OMG! [emoji44] Unbelievable!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've been on posh for more than a year, sold 130+ items, never broke any rules and never caused any problems.
> so today I tried to buy something for the fist time, I've been using it only for selling before.
> in 5 minutes sale was cancelled and all my listings are gone. without any explanations.
> did any of you had this happen before? shocked


Hopefully it is just a glitch. I've never sold on Posh so I can't help.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Hopefully it is just a glitch.



thank you for support waiting for their answer


----------



## cafecreme15

Am I doing bundling wrong? I've had three shoppers use the bundle tool in my closet in the past 2 days, and I made them an offer either at the bundle discount price (20% off for two items) with free shipping, or at a price even a little lower than the bundled discount, and no one has accepted the offers; they've just expired. Is there a part of bundling etiquette I'm missing? Or is it common for shoppers to just use the bundle as bookmarks for themselves without intending to buy the items at all or at that time?


----------



## tiffCAKE

cafecreme15 said:


> Am I doing bundling wrong? I've had three shoppers use the bundle tool in my closet in the past 2 days, and I made them an offer either at the bundle discount price (20% off for two items) with free shipping, or at a price even a little lower than the bundled discount, and no one has accepted the offers; they've just expired. Is there a part of bundling etiquette I'm missing? Or is it common for shoppers to just use the bundle as bookmarks for themselves without intending to buy the items at all or at that time?



Since I primarily horde shoes, I don’t intentionally bundle very often and I don’t really see that changing for me... Unless I meet my dream poshmark seller that’s my size and has all the pairs I’m missing!! 

I’m still a dunce when it comes to bundling as a buyer. Sometimes when I’m trying to scroll I accidentally add an item to a bundle. It’s not quite as intuitive through the app to unbundle something as it is to unlike something (at least not to me) and it won’t let you unbundle it at all while there’s still an active offer on it from the seller.  

I also don’t even know how to find my bundles, intentionally created or otherwise—I have to save one of the items to my likes, then use that listing to click the closet icon on the top and then switch the view from “likes” to “bundles” (what a pain). So maybe the buyers don’t even know you bundled something for them with a nice price??? Does the buyer get a notification that it happened?? Or maybe their notification feed is so full that the offer you created for them gets buried??


----------



## cafecreme15

tiffCAKE said:


> Since I primarily horde shoes, I don’t intentionally bundle very often and I don’t really see that changing for me... Unless I meet my dream poshmark seller that’s my size and has all the pairs I’m missing!!
> 
> I’m still a dunce when it comes to bundling as a buyer. Sometimes when I’m trying to scroll I accidentally add an item to a bundle. It’s not quite as intuitive through the app to unbundle something as it is to unlike something (at least not to me) and it won’t let you unbundle it at all while there’s still an active offer on it from the seller.
> 
> I also don’t even know how to find my bundles, intentionally created or otherwise—I have to save one of the items to my likes, then use that listing to click the closet icon on the top and then switch the view from “likes” to “bundles” (what a pain). So maybe the buyers don’t even know you bundled something for them with a nice price??? Does the buyer get a notification that it happened?? Or maybe their notification feed is so full that the offer you created for them gets buried??


I think they get a notification?? I don't think Im the one even doing the bundling! I get notifications that a posher bundled two items, and then I can make them a private offer, which I do, and so far they haven't been accepted. Not sure if Im doing something wrong and violating some unwritten etiquette or if this is normal!

I also got two of the same offers on the same item one minutes apart. Is there a way to communication with a seller to let them know there is a competing offer?


----------



## nicole0612

tiffCAKE said:


> Since I primarily horde shoes, I don’t intentionally bundle very often and I don’t really see that changing for me... Unless I meet my dream poshmark seller that’s my size and has all the pairs I’m missing!!
> 
> I’m still a dunce when it comes to bundling as a buyer. Sometimes when I’m trying to scroll I accidentally add an item to a bundle. It’s not quite as intuitive through the app to unbundle something as it is to unlike something (at least not to me) and it won’t let you unbundle it at all while there’s still an active offer on it from the seller.
> 
> I also don’t even know how to find my bundles, intentionally created or otherwise—I have to save one of the items to my likes, then use that listing to click the closet icon on the top and then switch the view from “likes” to “bundles” (what a pain). So maybe the buyers don’t even know you bundled something for them with a nice price??? Does the buyer get a notification that it happened?? Or maybe their notification feed is so full that the offer you created for them gets buried??





cafecreme15 said:


> Am I doing bundling wrong? I've had three shoppers use the bundle tool in my closet in the past 2 days, and I made them an offer either at the bundle discount price (20% off for two items) with free shipping, or at a price even a little lower than the bundled discount, and no one has accepted the offers; they've just expired. Is there a part of bundling etiquette I'm missing? Or is it common for shoppers to just use the bundle as bookmarks for themselves without intending to buy the items at all or at that time?



When I try to share my fingers often accidentally hit “add to your bundle” but I have no idea how to remove it. Sometimes the seller will offer me a bundle discount, but I never bought because it was an accident and not something I wanted. Then once I realized how it worked I would add an item to a bundle if I liked something but the price was a little too high because I don’t like making offers (feels rude sometimes) to see if I wanted to buy it at the new price. So a longwinded way to say that I agree that it might be accidental, but there is no harm in making a bundle offer because you may entice a buyer


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I think they get a notification?? I don't think Im the one even doing the bundling! I get notifications that a posher bundled two items, and then I can make them a private offer, which I do, and so far they haven't been accepted. Not sure if Im doing something wrong and violating some unwritten etiquette or if this is normal!
> 
> I also got two of the same offers on the same item one minutes apart. Is there a way to communication with a seller to let them know there is a competing offer?



There is no PM. You can either write in the comments in your listing something to the effect that you are considering multiple offers, or you can sent them a message on their page (for politeness in their “about me” listing or in a sold listing) or in one of your sold listings (tag them). Make sure to counteroffer all of your offers if you are not ready to accept one.


----------



## Candyfiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Am I doing bundling wrong? I've had three shoppers use the bundle tool in my closet in the past 2 days, and I made them an offer either at the bundle discount price (20% off for two items) with free shipping, or at a price even a little lower than the bundled discount, and no one has accepted the offers; they've just expired. Is there a part of bundling etiquette I'm missing? Or is it common for shoppers to just use the bundle as bookmarks for themselves without intending to buy the items at all or at that time?



I think shoppers bundle sometimes to do the math - figure actual cost. I’ve found the current shopping expectation on PM is for rock bottom pricing. No-one seems to come back to items they expressed interest in, no-one accepts counteroffers. Maybe because it feels more like a social media platform, shoppers flit around more - and purchase less - IME lately.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> There is no PM. You can either write in the comments in your listing something to the effect that you are considering multiple offers, or you can sent them a message on their page (for politeness in their “about me” listing or in a sold listing) or in one of your sold listings (tag them). Make sure to counteroffer all of your offers if you are not ready to accept one.



Thanks! That’s annoying there’s no private message. It would streamline the offer process a lot more if you could type in a message along with a counter offer.


----------



## cafecreme15

Candyfiend said:


> I think shoppers bundle sometimes to do the math - figure actual cost. I’ve found the current shopping expectation on PM is for rock bottom pricing. No-one seems to come back to items they expressed interest in, no-one accepts counteroffers. Maybe because it feels more like a social media platform, shoppers flit around more - and purchase less - IME lately.



Good to know what the culture is, though it’s a little concerning considering I haven’t listed my “big ticket” items yet!


----------



## Carson123

cafecreme15 said:


> Good to know what the culture is, though it’s a little concerning considering I haven’t listed my “big ticket” items yet!



I think she was referring to bundles, not regular listings in general. Most of my buyers have worked with counter offers and ended up purchasing. There’s def people who are looking to low ball, but I’ve also had a decent number of buyers who purchase straight up with no haggling.


----------



## cafecreme15

Carson123 said:


> I think she was referring to bundles, not regular listings in general. Most of my buyers have worked with counter offers and ended up purchasing. There’s def people who are looking to low ball, but I’ve also had a decent number of buyers who purchase straight up with no haggling.



Ah that makes sense! Thank you! I’ve only had two buyers so far who just straight up purchased and when I got the notification the items had sold I got confused at first because I wasn’t used to seeing it haha


----------



## tiffCAKE

fashion_victim9 said:


> thank you for support waiting for their answer



Please tell me they’re helping you to come back soon!! I don’t know how to find your stock otherwise!!


----------



## fashion_victim9

tiffCAKE said:


> Please tell me they’re helping you to come back soon!! I don’t know how to find your stock otherwise!!



still waiting people are tagging and texting me, asking what happened, and I can't do anything I saw your comment on posh too. 
really hope they can do something, I'm so upset


----------



## fashion_victim9

tiffCAKE said:


> Please tell me they’re helping you to come back soon!! I don’t know how to find your stock otherwise!!



I don't think they blocked me manually, I am not sure but it seems I gave wrong billing address for my Mastercard, maybe system determined me as a scammer. I've never bought anything for myself on posh before, as that was my rule - to divide business and personal. stupid me, why didn't I follow the line


----------



## cafecreme15

So I’ve been thinking about buying a vintage Chanel jacket, but the buyer won’t accept payment on Poshmark to “avoid fees” and wants to take the transaction to Venmo. This is a no-no right?


----------



## fashion_victim9

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been thinking about buying a vintage Chanel jacket, but the buyer won’t accept payment on Poshmark to “avoid fees” and wants to take the transaction to Venmo. This is a no-no right?



huge no


----------



## cafecreme15

fashion_victim9 said:


> huge no



That’s what I thought. Not only is it against the rules (and I’m doing so well as a new seller that I wouldn’t want to knowingly break them), but who would buy an item like that with no added assurances from Posh that the item is 1) authentic and 2) will actually get to you and isn’t a scam.


----------



## Black Elite

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s what I thought. Not only is it against the rules (and I’m doing so well as a new seller that I wouldn’t want to knowingly break them), but who would buy an item like that with no added assurances from Posh that the item is 1) authentic and 2) will actually get to you and isn’t a scam.



You should report her. 20% fees are high, but if the bad sellers continue to behave like this, sooner or later they'll make the good sellers pay for it, and the fees could go higher.


----------



## cafecreme15

Black Elite said:


> You should report her. 20% fees are high, but if the bad sellers continue to behave like this, sooner or later they'll make the good sellers pay for it, and the fees could go higher.



I absolutely did! Not least of all because I wanted to purchase the jacket the proper way and then someone swooped in and did a transaction to violate the rules haha. In any event, the whole situation made me angry. The listing (marked as sold) has since been taken down and I can’t find the seller’s account anymore.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cafecreme15 said:


> I absolutely did! Not least of all because I wanted to purchase the jacket the proper way and then someone swooped in and did a transaction to violate the rules haha. In any event, the whole situation made me angry. The listing (marked as sold) has since been taken down and I can’t find the seller’s account anymore.


Whoever bought it is most likely getting a fake chanel jacket.  There's no buyer protection on venmo like there is on paypal (or Posh for that matter).


----------



## cafecreme15

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Whoever bought it is most likely getting a fake chanel jacket.  There's no buyer protection on venmo like there is on paypal (or Posh for that matter).


As a buyer I certainly would not have taken a chance on the myriad things that could go wrong with that transaction. Since I can't find the seller's account anymore, I assume she has been banned.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Has anyone else been getting insultingly low offers lately? I've gotten several over the last few weeks - prospective buyers offering me $3-$5 for items I have listed for 10-20 times that amount. Very frustrating!


----------



## cinderella0087

GirlieShoppe said:


> Has anyone else been getting insultingly low offers lately? I've gotten several over the last few weeks - prospective buyers offering me $3-$5 for items o have listed for 10-20 times that amount. Very frustrating!



I always get this. I started adding “lowball offers will be declined and not counteroffered” in my listings and it’s made... 0% difference. But now I feel less bad declining it within seconds when it comes through ‍♀️


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cinderella0087 said:


> I always get this. I started adding “lowball offers will be declined and not counteroffered” in my listings and it’s made... 0% difference. But now I feel less bad declining it within seconds when it comes through ‍♀️



Good idea! I might add that to my listings even though you haven't noticed any difference. I was so ticked off, I blocked the buyer who offered me $3 for one of my items.


----------



## cafecreme15

GirlieShoppe said:


> Has anyone else been getting insultingly low offers lately? I've gotten several over the last few weeks - prospective buyers offering me $3-$5 for items I have listed for 10-20 times that amount. Very frustrating!



That’s just insulting! Luckily I haven’t experienced this yet. Most offers I get  are within a respectable ballpark. Does this tend to happen on a certain type of item or at a certain price point?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s just insulting! Luckily I haven’t experienced this yet. Most offers I get  are within a respectable ballpark. Does this tend to happen on a certain type of item or at a certain price point?



I've gotten lowball offers at all price points but these latest ones were for items priced under $30.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

All price points.  I had a piece of unbranded costume jewelry listed at $16, marked "price is firm" and someone offered $5 (which would have left me $2.05 after posh fee).  Then I had a NWT $2100 designer dress I listed at $500 and someone offered me $100.


----------



## Carson123

cinderella0087 said:


> I always get this. I started adding “lowball offers will be declined and not counteroffered” in my listings and it’s made... 0% difference. But now I feel less bad declining it within seconds when it comes through ‍♀️



I LOVE declining those low ball offers. Makes me feel good [emoji1364][emoji23]


----------



## ziztur

Here has been my experience with Poshmark so far:

1. Bought a Coach Rogue bag. I waited 5 days and the seller never shipped it, so I asked when they were going to do so. They said they would ship it on "Tuesday" which came and went. After a week and a half of waiting, I canceled the sale. Here is the listing:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Mixed-Leather-Gray-Rogue-Tote-Handbag-5a38054036b9de140b0519ed

2. Searched for the same bag from another seller. Currently listed are 2 of the bag I want, from two different sellers in two different states using the exact same non-stock pictures. I asked them both why their pictures were identical to the other seller. I got no response. 
Here are those listings: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Rogue-grey-coach-purse-597110de8f0fc484ed04e957
https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Rouge-59488619c6c795986001311a

Needless to say, thus far I'm not very impressed.


----------



## tiffCAKE

When someone is blocked, they can’t post anything on the listings or make purchases from the closet that blocked them. If the blocked person makes a comment in their own closet (or anyone else’s) tagging the person that blocked them, it will be visible to other people but the tagged person (that blocked) will not receive the notification that they were tagged. Kinda de-escalates the situation between the people I guess. 

I know that as a blocked person, I can go through the motions of reporting a listing that is breaking posh rules—but does that report from a blocked person count towards the tally? Like is the behind-the-scenes functionality of reporting still working? I’m wondering bc I see repeat offenders deleting listings and remaking them, and I know that SEVERAL reports are made from different users which would usually be enough distinct user reports to get them over the threshold for posh to take down the relisting, but it doesn’t happen (so maybe the reports from the people that got blocked do not count??)

If that’s the case, the bad sellers have a loophole to avoid their listings being quickly removed by simply blocking the users that are likely to report them.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Also, there was a seller the past couple of days that keeps deleting and relisting a fake pair of louboutin ombré follies... offered at $425 (under the $500 authentication of course)

I got so fed up seeing them pop in my new items search, people commenting & getting blocked, deleted and relisted (wash, rinse, repeat) I tried buying them for $501 just so they’d go to headquarters and get tossed so she couldn’t try selling them anymore. I’d get my money back w/in 2 weeks and it would be worth it LOL!

Turns out you’re prevented from making an offer over the list price. WOMP WOMP WOMP! My plan totally did not work.


----------



## rkiz

tiffCAKE said:


> Also, there was a seller the past couple of days that keeps deleting and relisting a fake pair of louboutin ombré follies... offered at $425 (under the $500 authentication of course)
> 
> I got so fed up seeing them pop in my new items search, people commenting & getting blocked, deleted and relisted (wash, rinse, repeat) I tried buying them for $501 just so they’d go to headquarters and get tossed so she couldn’t try selling them anymore. I’d get my money back w/in 2 weeks and it would be worth it LOL!
> 
> Turns out you’re prevented from making an offer over the list price. WOMP WOMP WOMP! My plan totally did not work.



I didn't know you couldn't offer over list price. Pretty clever idea you had, too bad it didnt work!


----------



## cafecreme15

There is this one woman who keeps adding one of my Tory Burch bags to a bundle with nothing else in it each time I lower the price on the item. Because I am a reasonable seller who actually wants my items to move, I offer her free shipping whenever she adds it to the bundle (although I am obligated to do nothing because the bundle is for 2 or more items from my closet). But then she proceeds to either decline or ignore my offer of list price + free shipping? What else could this woman possibly want from me?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cafecreme15 said:


> There is this one woman who keeps adding one of my Tory Burch bags to a bundle with nothing else in it each time I lower the price on the item. Because I am a reasonable seller who actually wants my items to move, I offer her free shipping whenever she adds it to the bundle (although I am obligated to do nothing because the bundle is for 2 or more items from my closet). But then she proceeds to either decline or ignore my offer of list price + free shipping? What else could this woman possibly want from me?


She wants a further price reduction.  I have someone who constantly adds my jewelry pieces to a bundle and whenever I have offered a reasonable reduction from list price she still doesn't buy.  I have just stopped making offers.  If she is a serious buyer she can just make her own offer.


----------



## cafecreme15

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> She wants a further price reduction.  I have someone who constantly adds my jewelry pieces to a bundle and whenever I have offered a reasonable reduction from list price she still doesn't buy.  I have just stopped making offers.  If she is a serious buyer she can just make her own offer.



Exactly! If she has a price in mind why doesn’t she just make an offer? Why make me play this guessing game? So annoying!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

cafecreme15 said:


> Exactly! If she has a price in mind why doesn’t she just make an offer? Why make me play this guessing game? So annoying!


Most likely what she wants to pay is ridiculously low and is afraid of being called out for a lowball offer if she makes that offer.


----------



## cafecreme15

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Most likely what she wants to pay is ridiculously low and is afraid of being called out for a lowball offer if she makes that offer.



Then no bag for her LOL


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Why do people send me bundle requests with only one item?  I thought a bundle was for multiple items, then when I decide to make them a slight price break offer to their "bundle" of one item I usually get no response.  Maybe people are clicking bundle in error?


----------



## Shelby33

debbiesdaughter said:


> Why do people send me bundle requests with only one item?  I thought a bundle was for multiple items, then when I decide to make them a slight price break offer to their "bundle" of one item I usually get no response.  Maybe people are clicking bundle in error?


I can't tell you how many times I bundle an item by mistake-and I don't know how to fix it. It happens when I 'like' an item.


----------



## grnbri

I'm a new poshmark seller: what do you guys do with buyers claiming to be interested in buying but want an email outside of poshmark? If truly interested wouldn't they just make an offer?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

grnbri said:


> I'm a new poshmark seller: what do you guys do with buyers claiming to be interested in buying but want an email outside of poshmark? If truly interested wouldn't they just make an offer?


I usually just block people like that.  Its against policy and like you said if they want to buy it use poshmark!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

grnbri said:


> I'm a new poshmark seller: what do you guys do with buyers claiming to be interested in buying but want an email outside of poshmark? If truly interested wouldn't they just make an offer?



I block and ignore them.


----------



## cafecreme15

You know what drives me crazy? When I accept people's lowball offers because I'd rather sell an item for less than have it sit in my closet for forever, and they can't even bother to give me a 5-star rating (or any rating).


----------



## tiffCAKE

Some of the fears over posh’s newest changes (allowing sellers to offer a private price and reduced shipping) have played out in front of my eyes. I saw an authentic pair of shoes in a new listing with a great price—I already have them and shared for the seller & commented on the price being a steal. They were $200 I think & in way better condition than my own (I paid $450 for them in poorer condition if I’m not mistaken & then spent $50 having the vibrams taken off & replaced bc whoever did them made them completely unbalanced/unstable begging for a broken ankle!)

Sure enough, I later saw in the comments that a buyer was sort of harassing the seller about how expensive the shipping was so she really ought to sell them for $185... or at least offer her free shipping

GTFO!! The price was a steal to begin with and I wouldn’t bat an eyelash personally at 6.99 for 2 day shipping on $200 item... she’s insane. I hate paying $6.99 for items that are like $20 (I don’t comment or expect seller to pay it—I just consider that cost & whether it’s worth it to me).  Seller was losing $40 on posh’s fees and the buyer thought that seller should eat another $7? Aye yae yae! I may have tacky aesthetics but at least I treat sellers with class [emoji6] Seeing that play out in comments is even worse than the lowball offers that are private.


----------



## GPR

tiffCAKE said:


> Some of the fears over posh’s newest changes (allowing sellers to offer a private price and reduced shipping) have played out in front of my eyes. I saw an authentic pair of shoes in a new listing with a great price—I already have them and shared for the seller & commented on the price being a steal. They were $200 I think & in way better condition than my own (I paid $450 for them in poorer condition if I’m not mistaken & then spent $50 having the vibrams taken off & replaced bc whoever did them made them completely unbalanced/unstable begging for a broken ankle!)
> 
> Sure enough, I later saw in the comments that a buyer was sort of harassing the seller about how expensive the shipping was so she really ought to sell them for $185... or at least offer her free shipping
> 
> GTFO!! The price was a steal to begin with and I wouldn’t bat an eyelash personally at 6.99 for 2 day shipping on $200 item... she’s insane. I hate paying $6.99 for items that are like $20 (I don’t comment or expect seller to pay it—I just consider that cost & whether it’s worth it to me).  Seller was losing $40 on posh’s fees and the buyer thought that seller should eat another $7? Aye yae yae! I may have tacky aesthetics but at least I treat sellers with class [emoji6] Seeing that play out in comments is even worse than the lowball offers that are private.



I'm new to poshmark but I've certainly had a fair share of annoying buyers. One buyer repeatedly harassed me about lowering price and shipping. Lowering price down to 70% off my asking (already 70% retail)...This woman would submit insane offers nonstop. I see poshmark as a place to upcycle my items and usually don't care what I get, but really?? I blocked her to avoid any future troubles.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I recently had a potential buyer request that I lower the price of my item to the lowball offer she submitted (instead of accepting her offer) so that she could get discounted shipping.

Someone else recently submitted an offer for $30 on a pair of shoes I have listed for $100. When I submitted a counter offer of $75, she countered with $31. [emoji849]


----------



## cafecreme15

GirlieShoppe said:


> I recently had a potential buyer request that I lower the price of my item to the lowball offer she submitted (instead of accepting her offer) so that she could get discounted shipping.
> 
> Someone else recently submitted an offer for $30 on a pair of shoes I have listed for $100. When I submitted a counter offer of $75, she countered with $31. [emoji849]


These bad faith counters drive me crazy too. I had a situation like this recently but not nearly as bad. I had a bag listed for $46, which I had reduced from $65, and the buyer submitted an offer of $30. I countered with $38, she came back with $32. I posted on her page and asked if she could please come up to $35 because I had already greatly reduced the list price of my item. She agreed. But I hope you just denied that lame offer on your shoes!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cafecreme15 said:


> These bad faith counters drive me crazy too. I had a situation like this recently but not nearly as bad. I had a bag listed for $46, which I had reduced from $65, and the buyer submitted an offer of $30. I countered with $38, she came back with $32. I posted on her page and asked if she could please come up to $35 because I had already greatly reduced the list price of my item. She agreed. But I hope you just denied that lame offer on your shoes!



Yep, I sure did!


----------



## nicole0612

I commented on a listing with underpriced Chanel with stolen photos. Then I got some lovely comments from her on my listings. I reported them but oddly only half were removed (ugly thot was removed but broke ass remains


----------



## cinderella0087

nicole0612 said:


> I commented on a listing with underpriced Chanel with stolen photos. Then I got some lovely comments from her on my listings. I reported them but oddly only half were removed (ugly thot was removed but broke ass remains
> View attachment 3976977



Wow.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I commented on a listing with underpriced Chanel with stolen photos. Then I got some lovely comments from her on my listings. I reported them but oddly only half were removed (ugly thot was removed but broke ass remains
> View attachment 3976977


I had to google 'thot'.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nicole0612 said:


> I commented on a listing with underpriced Chanel with stolen photos. Then I got some lovely comments from her on my listings. I reported them but oddly only half were removed (ugly thot was removed but broke ass remains
> View attachment 3976977



Unbelievable!!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I commented on a listing with underpriced Chanel with stolen photos. Then I got some lovely comments from her on my listings. I reported them but oddly only half were removed (ugly thot was removed but broke ass remains
> View attachment 3976977



[emoji33]


----------



## cinderella0087

whateve said:


> I had to google 'thot'.



[emoji23] hopefully not at work


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I wish Poshmark would do more to attract higher income buyers to their site.  Their marketing seems to target really young, like having college campus reps, or their commercials with early-20s looking women cleaning out their closets.  We all know these demographics don't have a lot of disposable income.  I feel like it contributes to the rampant lowballing when this is the audience.  I also haven't had any luck selling anything more expensive than $400 on the site (I sold one Tory Burch bag at that price), everything has been about the $50-$200 range and I have higher end NWT stuff I would like to get a good price for.  I have had luck selling things $1k and up on eBay and Tradesy but Tradesy really sucks rocks right now and I'd rather not use them if I didn't have to, and I'd like to get more out of Posh for all the time I spend sharing etc.  It would be in their interest as they'd be getting higher commissions on the more expensive items selling.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I commented on a listing with underpriced Chanel with stolen photos. Then I got some lovely comments from her on my listings. I reported them but oddly only half were removed (ugly thot was removed but broke ass remains
> View attachment 3976977



that's why I always block them first if I want to say something they will not like


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> I had to google 'thot'.



I've also recently known this word from another posh scammer. We learn from Posh!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> that's why I always block them first if I want to say something they will not like



This is such a good idea!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Why do people "share" their sold listings?  To make you say wow I like that and let me see if they have another one??  I just see so many "sold" listings popping up on the main feed and I know they aren't selling in seconds after posting them...just curious, thanks!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

debbiesdaughter said:


> Why do people "share" their sold listings?  To make you say wow I like that and let me see if they have another one??  I just see so many "sold" listings popping up on the main feed and I know they aren't selling in seconds after posting them...just curious, thanks!!


I've seen people say you should share sold listings to show you are a successful seller and make people want to look at your closet.  Personally I think it's a waste of a share and prefer to share things I still have left to sell.


----------



## bernz84

I actually sold something through Poshmark that has been sitting in my closet for months now. It was also simultaneously listed on Tradesy. I hate to say this but I think I like Posh more than Tradesy now. I’ve basically abandoned my Tradesy closet and have been passively sharing my listings on Poshmark whenever I remember to. 

I do agree with another poster that Poshmark is much too focused on a younger demographic. I’ve yet to post anything too “high end” on there, albeit I see a lot of expensive bags listed on there. I’ve mainly been selling my bags to Fashionphile these days as I just don’t want to deal with the hassle.


----------



## nicole0612

I keep getting emails that a seller is offering a private discount on an item that I liked (the offer seems to go out to everyone who likes the item). I would like to offer a private 10% discount to all the people who liked a couple of my items, but I can’t figure out how to do it. Does anyone know? I don’t want to decrease the official price yet.


----------



## Bales25

nicole0612 said:


> I keep getting emails that a seller is offering a private discount on an item that I liked (the offer seems to go out to everyone who likes the item). I would like to offer a private 10% discount to all the people who liked a couple of my items, but I can’t figure out how to do it. Does anyone know? I don’t want to decrease the official price yet.



If you go to the listing and click price drop in the top section (not down where the price is), it will ask if you want to make a private offer to likers or a public price drop.  Be aware that in order to do a private discount, you also have to offer a shipping discount, but it can be just $1.50.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Bales25 said:


> If you go to the listing and click price drop in the top section (not down where the price is), it will ask if you want to make a private offer to likers or a public price drop.  Be aware that in order to do a private discount, you also have to offer a shipping discount, but it can be just $1.50.


Just fyi they were rolling this feature out in waves and it is possible you might not have it yet.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bernz84 said:


> I actually sold something through Poshmark that has been sitting in my closet for months now. It was also simultaneously listed on Tradesy. I hate to say this but I think I like Posh more than Tradesy now. I’ve basically abandoned my Tradesy closet and have been passively sharing my listings on Poshmark whenever I remember to.
> 
> I do agree with another poster that Poshmark is much too focused on a younger demographic. I’ve yet to post anything too “high end” on there, albeit I see a lot of expensive bags listed on there. I’ve mainly been selling my bags to Fashionphile these days as I just don’t want to deal with the hassle.



I also see a lot of expensive bags on there and I wonder if they sell?  Maybe just super popular ones like chanel?  I have yet to sell an expensive bag on there.  Just sold a $3750 bag for $2k on eBay today....it's funny that eBay has a reputation for being an online flea market yet I have sold most of my expensive designer items on there.  "Posh"mark is not especially "Posh," for me anyway.  It is filled with people buying items at thrift stores and flipping them.


----------



## nicole0612

Bales25 said:


> If you go to the listing and click price drop in the top section (not down where the price is), it will ask if you want to make a private offer to likers or a public price drop.  Be aware that in order to do a private discount, you also have to offer a shipping discount, but it can be just $1.50.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Just fyi they were rolling this feature out in waves and it is possible you might not have it yet.



Thank you both. I realized I have to update my app, so I will see if the option appears after the update. If not I will wait


----------



## nicole0612

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I also see a lot of expensive bags on there and I wonder if they sell?  Maybe just super popular ones like chanel?  I have yet to sell an expensive bag on there.  Just sold a $3750 bag for $2k on eBay today....it's funny that eBay has a reputation for being an online flea market yet I have sold most of my expensive designer items on there.  "Posh"mark is not especially "Posh," for me anyway.  It is filled with people buying items at thrift stores and flipping them.



The only expensive bags I have sold there are one Chanel and one Hermes. Any Hermes seems to get a lot of attention, but only the more popular styles of Chanel. I agree, the site mostly caters to bargain hunters.


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks! After the update I was able to do the private offer to likers discount


----------



## bernz84

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I also see a lot of expensive bags on there and I wonder if they sell?  Maybe just super popular ones like chanel?  I have yet to sell an expensive bag on there.  Just sold a $3750 bag for $2k on eBay today....it's funny that eBay has a reputation for being an online flea market yet I have sold most of my expensive designer items on there.  "Posh"mark is not especially "Posh," for me anyway.  It is filled with people buying items at thrift stores and flipping them.


I kinda wonder this myself. I read about people selling expensive bags on Poshmark, but due to the low ballers I’ve encountered on there, I think I’d get too annoyed. I think you’re right about Poshmark being filled with thrift store flippers; a lot of the stuff I see is garbage. Not because there are more contemporary brands (I like and own contemporary bags myself) but a lot of the merchandise is heavily used and abused. 

I also buy bags on eBay all the time; I’d much rather buy on there than Tradesy or Poshmark. Tradesy has inflated prices due to their insane fees and Poshmark has a bunch of fakes mixed with authentics that I don’t even want to bother with it. Most eBay sellers know what they’re doing and take good pics, whereas I can’t say the same for most Poshmark sellers.

Thankfully I’ve offloaded all the expensive bags I’ve had to Fashionphile. It’s just the “cheap” stuff I need to sell right now.


----------



## tiffCAKE

debbiesdaughter said:


> Why do people "share" their sold listings?  To make you say wow I like that and let me see if they have another one??  I just see so many "sold" listings popping up on the main feed and I know they aren't selling in seconds after posting them...just curious, thanks!!



If someone is rearranging the order of the listings in their closet, the only way they can do that is by sharing. So sometimes people are sharing sold listings just because they are reorganizing. 

Some people are super organized and like to keep certain kinds of things grouped together, or brands (lots of possible ways of organizing) so that a buyer researching the seller’s history can more easily see whatever the seller is trying to highlight—or in some cases,  seller may be trying to bury something (they can’t remove a sold listing and maybe there’s drama commented that they don’t wish to draw attention) so they only way they can move that further down is to share other things on top of it which might include old sold listings.


----------



## serybrazil

I've been using Posh since 2012, while I do have a lot in my 'closet' I'm mostly a buyer. But the 5 years I've been on Posh, I've seen a lot of scammers easily sliding through the cracks  I've almost been scammed only twice but that was enough for me to stop trying to sell my luxury purses and mostly just clothes and shoes. However, I do love to shop on it, 9x out of 10, I can find something that I really wanted gently used


----------



## cafecreme15

I just made my first purchase - a NWT silk dress from the Kooples. To this point, I have only been a seller. Hoping it all goes smoothly...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

serybrazil said:


> I've been using Posh since 2012, while I do have a lot in my 'closet' I'm mostly a buyer. But the 5 years I've been on Posh, I've seen a lot of scammers easily sliding through the cracks  I've almost been scammed only twice but that was enough for me to stop trying to sell my luxury purses and mostly just clothes and shoes. However, I do love to shop on it, 9x out of 10, I can find something that I really wanted gently used


What kind of scamming?  If you sell a purse over $500 it goes to posh for inspection first so the buyer can't claim it is fake or NAD.  I like that much better than Tradesy, which only inspects if the buyer requests a return and then it has already been in the buyers' hands.  The dilemma is there are more high price buyers on Tradesy than on Posh.


----------



## serybrazil

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> What kind of scamming?  If you sell a purse over $500 it goes to posh for inspection first so the buyer can't claim it is fake or NAD.  I like that much better than Tradesy, which only inspects if the buyer requests a return and then it has already been in the buyers' hands.  The dilemma is there are more high price buyers on Tradesy than on Posh.



This was before they were brought on Posh concierge but a buyer bought an older LV from me and was really, really excited to receive it and asked that I ship out *ASAP* and confirm with her that I did ship it, me being just as excited about selling, shipped it out right away and notified her, and about a few hours later got a cancellation notice that the seller emailed Posh staff to cancel it because it was "an accidental purchase" so she had them cancel it after I had dropped it off! Poshmark obviously didnt care because they cancelled it on their end, she got her $$ back but here I am freaking out so I paid $40 bucks to intercept the package, and it was theeee biggest headache EVER. Because I was on the Westcoast and the scammer was on the eastcoast so time difference played a HUGE factor but I was able to have the purse re-routed back to me. But, even to this day, scammers are finding other ways to scam by doing transactions off Poshmark, and it sucks because we all want a good deal but sometimes scammers are just really good at what they do


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> What kind of scamming? * If you sell a purse over $500 it goes to posh for inspection first so the buyer can't claim it is fake or NAD.  *I like that much better than Tradesy, which only inspects if the buyer requests a return and then it has already been in the buyers' hands.  The dilemma is there are more high price buyers on Tradesy than on Posh.


The sentence in *red* would make sense if PM had a proven history of accurately authenticating items. But in fact, their "experts" have misauthenticated obvious fakes (as genuine) and authentic items as fake in more than one case. And in several instances, the ripped off buyers who got fakes sent their items in to Poshmark for a "second confirmation" and again, even in person, Poshmark got it wrong.

As such, based on PM's history of poor response to claims as well as their lack of response to reports, I don't recommend Poshmark, will not authenticate their listings and would NEVER do business on that site myself!

JMHO.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

serybrazil said:


> This was before they were brought on Posh concierge but a buyer bought an older LV from me and was really, really excited to receive it and asked that I ship out *ASAP* and confirm with her that I did ship it, me being just as excited about selling, shipped it out right away and notified her, and about a few hours later got a cancellation notice that the seller emailed Posh staff to cancel it because it was "an accidental purchase" so she had them cancel it after I had dropped it off! Poshmark obviously didnt care because they cancelled it on their end, she got her $$ back but here I am freaking out so I paid $40 bucks to intercept the package, and it was theeee biggest headache EVER. Because I was on the Westcoast and the scammer was on the eastcoast so time difference played a HUGE factor but I was able to have the purse re-routed back to me. But, even to this day, scammers are finding other ways to scam by doing transactions off Poshmark, and it sucks because we all want a good deal but sometimes scammers are just really good at what they do


Wow, what a mess!  I think the cancellation window is now 3 hours so that should help somewhat.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Wow, what a mess!  I think the cancellation window is now 3 hours so that should help somewhat.


At least on ebay, they can't cancel if you have already shipped. On Tradesy, they can't cancel at all.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> The sentence in *red* would make sense if PM had a proven history of accurately authenticating items. But in fact, their "experts" have misauthenticated obvious fakes (as genuine) and authentic items as fake in more than one case. And in several instances, the ripped off buyers who got fakes sent their items in to Poshmark for a "second confirmation" and again, even in person, Poshmark got it wrong.
> 
> As such, based on PM's history of poor response to claims as well as their lack of response to reports, I don't recommend Poshmark, will not authenticate their listings and would NEVER do business on that site myself!
> 
> JMHO.


Not defending bad authentication, but pretty much every big site such as Tradesy, TRR, etc has been accused of this so when you are buying pre-owned there is always going to be a risk; best to also be backed up by paying by cc or Paypal and doing a chargeback if you need to.  I don't think the misauthentication is by any means the majority of the items on these sites, or the balance would tip and they would be out of business.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> At least on ebay, they can't cancel if you have already shipped. On Tradesy, they can't cancel at all.


Yeah that's one good thing about Tradesy!


----------



## serybrazil

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Wow, what a mess!  I think the cancellation window is now 3 hours so that should help somewhat.



Yes, Posh has taken scamming a lot more seriously but I still see honest sellers being scammed - but sometimes they are not sticking to Posh guidelines. But I now wait 1-2 days to ship out if I end up selling some of my nice, expensive items, just to be on the safe side  I do love Posh, I found some great boutiques/closets on it.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I’ve been doing more experimenting. I bought an obviously fake listing for $500 (seller originally wanted $650 and her listing got removed so when she relisted she dropped the price, probably hoping someone would offer under $500... but I had been keeping track of which fake listings were appearing again, so I swooped in and bought it for $500)

Concierge correctly identified it as fake and canceled the sale. My money should be refunded in a few business days. They didn’t state why; the status just said canceled and my payment was refunded. 

The listing was removed. Sellers can’t remove sold listings. So I tried searching for her username but it says username isn’t found. However, I can still access her closet by tagging her on any listing and then clicking her tag. Then, it still displays at the top banner the number of listings she has (had) but the bottom frame says she doesn’t have any listings yet... confirming she’s on the naughty list for selling a fake.

I don’t know whether it’s temporary or permanent. And she could just make a new account. But now I know how to weed out some sellers, one $500 transaction at a time


----------



## ylime

Well, this is a new one. I just got an empty package. 

Seller shipped me an empty envelope* on the 7th day of the sale. It was an inexpensive $10 shirt, but now I have to dispute it etc. it would’ve been easier for both of us if she had just cancelled! [emoji849]

*Luckily my mailman wrote on the package that it was received empty, so should be easy to dispute with PM. Let’s see!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

tiffCAKE said:


> I’ve been doing more experimenting. I bought an obviously fake listing for $500 (seller originally wanted $650 and her listing got removed so when she relisted she dropped the price, probably hoping someone would offer under $500... but I had been keeping track of which fake listings were appearing again, so I swooped in and bought it for $500)
> 
> Concierge correctly identified it as fake and canceled the sale. My money should be refunded in a few business days. They didn’t state why; the status just said canceled and my payment was refunded.
> 
> The listing was removed. Sellers can’t remove sold listings. So I tried searching for her username but it says username isn’t found. However, I can still access her closet by tagging her on any listing and then clicking her tag. Then, it still displays at the top banner the number of listings she has (had) but the bottom frame says she doesn’t have any listings yet... confirming she’s on the naughty list for selling a fake.
> 
> I don’t know whether it’s temporary or permanent. And she could just make a new account. But now I know how to weed out some sellers, one $500 transaction at a time


Fight the good fight!  

I'm surprised she didn't just cancel the sale rather than send it in for authentication.  I've heard of a lot of fake sellers doing that.


----------



## tiffCAKE

tiffCAKE said:


> Concierge correctly identified it as fake and canceled the sale. My money should be refunded in a few business days. They didn’t state why; the status just said canceled and my payment was refunded.



I misspoke & I’m unsure how to edit posts now that my app updated—anyways... posh did send me an email that they canceled the sale bc the item couldn’t be authenticated. I hadn’t checked my email yet. Within the posh app, it just said canceled.

Annoyingly, their email says they’re returning the item back to the seller. I really think that the problem would significantly diminish if they confiscated the fakes. Getting their closet shut down (maybe only temporarily) is a hassle but it doesn’t stop them from making a brand new account and trying to sell the fake again, at $499 or less (since you can’t offer more than the list price)


----------



## ThisVNchick

I get in a mini giggle when I log on and surf the app and see a (seller) scammer’s listing (obviously stolen pics) and in the comment section, there’s the typical buyer scammer comment about contacting the buyer at so-and-so number. Scammer on scammer interaction [emoji13]


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I'm a little worried about a recent sale... I accepted an offer on 3-11 and I shipped the item on 3-12. My buyer lives the next state over from me, so it should have been delivered within 2 days. Yesterday (3-15) the tracking showed that the item had arrived in her city. When I went to check it just now, all the tracking updates had disappeared. The only thing that shows now was that the label was created and accepted at my PO. I really hope nothing has happened to the package. [emoji30]


----------



## whateve

GirlieShoppe said:


> I'm a little worried about a recent sale... I accepted an offer on 3-11 and I shipped the item on 3-12. My buyer lives the next state over from me, so it should have been delivered within 2 days. Yesterday (3-15) the tracking showed that the item had arrived in her city. When I went to check it just now, all the tracking updates had disappeared. The only thing that shows now was that the label was created and accepted at my PO. I really hope nothing has happened to the package. [emoji30]


You can call the post office and ask them to look up the tracking number.


----------



## Fikaccnut

tiffCAKE said:


> I misspoke & I’m unsure how to edit posts now that my app updated—anyways... posh did send me an email that they canceled the sale bc the item couldn’t be authenticated. I hadn’t checked my email yet. Within the posh app, it just said canceled.
> 
> Annoyingly, their email says they’re returning the item back to the seller. I really think that the problem would significantly diminish if they confiscated the fakes. Getting their closet shut down (maybe only temporarily) is a hassle but it doesn’t stop them from making a brand new account and trying to sell the fake again, at $499 or less (since you can’t offer more than the list price)



Confiscating the fakes is a horrible idea with Posh’s awful track record of being able to properly authenticate. They have called a lot of authentic items fake; I can’t imagine the headache of trying to recover your expensive authentic item if they confiscated it (and probably lost or destroyed it).


----------



## GirlieShoppe

whateve said:


> You can call the post office and ask them to look up the tracking number.



It has updated again and shows that the package is now in another city, close to where the buyer lives. It sat at her PO for 2 days before moving. I don't know what's going on! [emoji21]


----------



## Black Elite

GirlieShoppe said:


> It has updated again and shows that the package is now in another city, close to where the buyer lives. It sat at her PO for 2 days before moving. I don't know what's going on! [emoji21]


From what I understand, you as a seller are covered as long as the shipment shows that it was accepted by the post office. Because Poshmark takes care of the shipping, they do not hold the seller accountable if USPS loses a package. That is one of the reasons why I prefer PM over eBay!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Black Elite said:


> From what I understand, you as a seller are covered as long as the shipment shows that it was accepted by the post office. Because Poshmark takes care of the shipping, they do not hold the seller accountable if USPS loses a package. That is one of the reasons why I prefer PM over eBay!



What a relief! Thanks so much for the info - I appreciate it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The package is finally back in my buyer's city and is out for delivery. [emoji28]


----------



## melpap2

I just sold an expensive item through Poshmark, it was sold on a Friday and I shipped the item on Saturday, when I woke up this morning(Monday), the order had been cancelled without any explanation. I got the tracking notice from Poshmark saying the item is now tracking.  I am hopeful that I will get my item back because it was first going to be authenticated through the Posh Concierge. I find this practice of Poshmarks to be very unprofessional. For Poshmark to accept the order and payment, to provide me a shipping label, to have me rush over to mail the package...for them to cancel an order in the middle of shipping is totally unacceptable. Has this happened to anyone else? I have reached out to Poshmark's customer support but they're usless. I basically have no explanation, no item and no money. I just wanted to give people who are using Poshmark a heads up on how Poshmark operates.


----------



## fashion_victim9

melpap2 said:


> I am hopeful that I will get my item back because it was first going to be authenticated through the Posh Concierge.



of course they will send it back to you, don't even worry. I once had similar case, but item was under 500 and I shipped it directly to customer, and next day they cancelled. those buyer appeared to be fraud, and they refunded me since the order was shipped and it wasn't my fault that they let this transaction go through at the first place


----------



## debbiesdaughter

So I bought a handbag using half available credit and half paypal.  The seller never shipped the item so yesterday I cancelled the order and was going to use the available credit due back to me to purchase another bag yesterday.  I cancelled the order yesterday morning and the credit still hasn't shown up in my account yet.  I get the paypal taking a while to show up but credit??  I have an email into customer support but just wondering how long this is going to take....thanks!!


----------



## Prettyn

ylime said:


> Well, this is a new one. I just got an empty package.
> 
> Seller shipped me an empty envelope* on the 7th day of the sale. It was an inexpensive $10 shirt, but now I have to dispute it etc. it would’ve been easier for both of us if she had just cancelled! [emoji849]
> 
> *Luckily my mailman wrote on the package that it was received empty, so should be easy to dispute with PM. Let’s see!


I bundled 4 items and she sent one item in a tiny box. I emailed poshmark that I didn’t receive all my items and the seller stated she did  and put them all in this tiny box! Poshmark had me take a picture of the box and label. I got my refund. What’s wrong with these people??


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

melpap2 said:


> I just sold an expensive item through Poshmark, it was sold on a Friday and I shipped the item on Saturday, when I woke up this morning(Monday), the order had been cancelled without any explanation. I got the tracking notice from Poshmark saying the item is now tracking.  I am hopeful that I will get my item back because it was first going to be authenticated through the Posh Concierge. I find this practice of Poshmarks to be very unprofessional. For Poshmark to accept the order and payment, to provide me a shipping label, to have me rush over to mail the package...for them to cancel an order in the middle of shipping is totally unacceptable. Has this happened to anyone else? I have reached out to Poshmark's customer support but they're usless. I basically have no explanation, no item and no money. I just wanted to give people who are using Poshmark a heads up on how Poshmark operates.


I thought poshmark changed the rules so that orders can only be cancelled within a 3 hour window?


----------



## serybrazil

melpap2 said:


> I just sold an expensive item through Poshmark, it was sold on a Friday and I shipped the item on Saturday, when I woke up this morning(Monday), the order had been cancelled without any explanation. I got the tracking notice from Poshmark saying the item is now tracking.  I am hopeful that I will get my item back because it was first going to be authenticated through the Posh Concierge. I find this practice of Poshmarks to be very unprofessional. For Poshmark to accept the order and payment, to provide me a shipping label, to have me rush over to mail the package...for them to cancel an order in the middle of shipping is totally unacceptable. Has this happened to anyone else? I have reached out to Poshmark's customer support but they're usless. I basically have no explanation, no item and no money. I just wanted to give people who are using Poshmark a heads up on how Poshmark operates.



Oh no ;( thank god it goes to Posh to authenticate so I'm sure they will send it back since its been canceled. I've seen too much of it on Posh. The scam is that they will buy from your closet, hopes that you ship out ASAP and once they know you ship out - they turn around to cancel knowing that the parcel is in transit  I had it happen to me in the past but I was lucky to intercept it - costing me $$$ and a huge headache.


----------



## Kidclarke

Been reading up on Poshmark and thinking about selling on there. I was hoping someone might be able to answer my questions that I haven't found the answer for (hopefully I didn't miss them!).

From what I've read they only authenticate past the $500 price?

If so is there anything protecting me as a seller if the buyer claims it's fake/not as described? I worry someone could swap out the real for a fake when returning to me. Not sure how often scams happen on Poshmark, but I have read about it on eBay.

Reading on their site it says "Please note that we are unable to cancel orders before 7 full days from the time of purchase" so this means anything I have read about sellers shipping then their buyers canceling hours later has been solved with that or do they make exceptions for buyers that could turn into a scam? I usually ship next day so I'm wondering if that's a bad thing on Poshmark.

I guess I'm  a bit scared because I am so used to eBay (I like selling in person more but sometimes go to eBay when something doesn't sell). The thought of flat shipping/fee sounds very nice, not so sure about the sharing/etc aspect though but would definitely find time for that if it's easier then eBay/in person.

Only time I have ever used poshmark was in 2016 to purchase a bag and the whole thing was very odd. Seller responded weird/took a long time to ship, however I did get the bag eventually so I guess it could have been worse. It just makes me a little wary about it....but I guess the same could happen on eBay too.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Kidclarke said:


> From what I've read they only authenticate past the $500 price?



Correct



Kidclarke said:


> If so is there anything protecting me as a seller if the buyer claims it's fake/not as described? I worry someone could swap out the real for a fake when returning to me. Not sure how often scams happen on Poshmark, but I have read about it on eBay.



Recently had a “posh friend” that sold a pair of 37.5 louboutin fully nude closed toe platform pumps with original sole and buyer opened a claim against them immediately that posh approved. The buyer returned a size 38 open toe pump with red platform and vibrams in very poor condition. The buyer swapped an obviously different pair, kept the good pair, AND got refunded. Seller ended up with zombie apocalypse shoes and no money and lost the shoes they sold. In fairness, there were some issues on the seller’s part how they handled the sale/return but I know that seller wouldn’t even own size 38 so that seller, issues aside, really is the victim in this transaction. In the photos the buyer provided to posh, they hid/attempted to hide all of the very obvious discrepancies that showed a completely different pair of shoes (no outsole photos showing size/vibrams, front of shoe showing peep toe/red platform cut off from field of view, seller’s damaged strap outside field of view whereas buyer pair doesn’t have same strap damage)

The pair returned to the seller is in much worse condition. Definitely a completely different pair.



Kidclarke said:


> Reading on their site it says "Please note that we are unable to cancel orders before 7 full days from the time of purchase" so this means anything I have read about sellers shipping then their buyers canceling hours later has been solved with that or do they make exceptions for buyers that could turn into a scam? I usually ship next day so I'm wondering if that's a bad thing on Poshmark.



supposedly this is true. Buyer can still cancel w/in 3 hrs (I think) so if you wait until next day to ship you should be ok.



Kidclarke said:


> I guess I'm  a bit scared because I am so used to eBay (I like selling in person more but sometimes go to eBay when something doesn't sell). The thought of flat shipping/fee sounds very nice, not so sure about the sharing/etc aspect though but would definitely find time for that if it's easier then eBay/in person.



I prefer buying/selling on eBay also but there are many times where I see something on eBay and I wish I could “share” it so I do believe that poshmark may have an advantage over eBay getting your item seen by people that don’t even know what they’re looking for it. Poshmark is definitely more social for me—I find out about things I wouldn’t know about otherwise. Sometimes it’s sizing info, styles I didn’t know I liked, or connecting with ppl that can help me. I would say in general I don’t have gripes against eBay and I definitely have lots of big gripes with posh but there’s enough good in posh that I use the app to buy. I don’t sell any longer. I refuse to compete with counterfeit merchandise & posh is extremely terrible in its enforcement


----------



## Kidclarke

tiffCAKE said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> Recently had a “posh friend” that sold a pair of 37.5 louboutin fully nude closed toe platform pumps with original sole and buyer opened a claim against them immediately that posh approved. The buyer returned a size 38 open toe pump with red platform and vibrams in very poor condition. The buyer swapped an obviously different pair, kept the good pair, AND got refunded. Seller ended up with zombie apocalypse shoes and no money and lost the shoes they sold. In fairness, there were some issues on the seller’s part how they handled the sale/return but I know that seller wouldn’t even own size 38 so that seller, issues aside, really is the victim in this transaction. In the photos the buyer provided to posh, they hid/attempted to hide all of the very obvious discrepancies that showed a completely different pair of shoes (no outsole photos showing size/vibrams, front of shoe showing peep toe/red platform cut off from field of view, seller’s damaged strap outside field of view whereas buyer pair doesn’t have same strap damage)
> 
> The pair returned to the seller is in much worse condition. Definitely a completely different pair.
> 
> 
> 
> supposedly this is true. Buyer can still cancel w/in 3 hrs (I think) so if you wait until next day to ship you should be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer buying/selling on eBay also but there are many times where I see something on eBay and I wish I could “share” it so I do believe that poshmark may have an advantage over eBay getting your item seen by people that don’t even know what they’re looking for it. Poshmark is definitely more social for me—I find out about things I wouldn’t know about otherwise. Sometimes it’s sizing info, styles I didn’t know I liked, or connecting with ppl that can help me. I would say in general I don’t have gripes against eBay and I definitely have lots of big gripes with posh but there’s enough good in posh that I use the app to buy. I don’t sell any longer. I refuse to compete with counterfeit merchandise & posh is extremely terrible in its enforcement


Thank you for the detailed answers! The story about your posh friend is very troubling, that totally stinks! I wonder if videoing boxing the item would be of any help? Such a shame poshmark sided with the scammer, from reading on their site it sounded like they were smart about cases. They could have at least compared the sizes! I suppose someone could do that on eBay too though. Poshmark seems kind of more wild west to me then eBay. I am still contemplating selling on there, I am getting fed up with all selling platforms. So many flakes and scammers wasting time, it’s annoying.
I’ll have to weigh what you said and think about it more, seems equal risks on both sites.


----------



## sandysu123

I also sell on poshmark and I've noticed that brands in the $100-200 range usually go really fast. It definitely targets a younger demographic that tend to lowball, especially with high end designer items. I've sold a Prada bag for a decent amount on poshmark, but I've received better luck on eBay. However, after reading a lot of horror stories on eBay - I just sell my stuff directly to fashionphile now.


----------



## onlyk

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I thought poshmark changed the rules so that orders can only be cancelled within a 3 hour window?


There are tons of scammers there, very tricky, especially newly registered accounts you really need to watch for.


----------



## wsanthony

I am in a position this very minute with a “Authenticate “ Gucci bag I ordered . When it arrived I knew instantly that it was a fake and a bad one at that .  The seller swears it’s Authentic!  No authenticate card of dust bag .   I put it on here and the authenticator said “fake” . Still
waiting to see if they will let me return it .  Sellers sell stuff $450 etc because they know it won’t be authenticated. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MahoganyQT

Posh has been so dead for me this month. I sold 3 items. I could have sold more but the low balling has been ridiculous! I only use it to clean out my personal closet. If I wanted to give my things away for pennies I would donate them and get a tax write off...lol.


----------



## cafecreme15

MahoganyQT said:


> Posh has been so dead for me this month. I sold 3 items. I could have sold more but the low balling has been ridiculous! I only use it to clean out my personal closet. If I wanted to give my things away for pennies I would donate them and get a tax write off...lol.



It’s been SO dead the last couple of weeks. I told like two or three things but even gaining followers has been super slow.


----------



## BeenBurned

wsanthony said:


> I am in a position this very minute with a “Authenticate “ Gucci bag I ordered . When it arrived I knew instantly that it was a fake and a bad one at that .  The seller swears it’s Authentic!  No authenticate card of dust bag .   I put it on here and the authenticator said “fake” . Still
> waiting to see if they will let me return it .  Sellers sell stuff $450 etc because they know it won’t be authenticated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Did you use paypal to fund the purchase? Wait to see how PM decides the case but if they don't find in your favor, use other options for your dispute.

You might also have better luck in the dispute if Poshmark sees the authentication deeming it fake here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/page-389#post-32226732

This is the listing:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Gucci-Oliver-Pug-5ab98cce72ea88019e943309

Unfortunately, I've seen way too many cases where Poshmark's "experts" deem fakes as authentic and authentic items as fake!

Good luck.


----------



## M@dison

Has anyone purchased from Poshmark? What was your experience and do you trust it?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ashin121

I would be careful of poshmark. To me it's kinda like ebay where people just sell their items. I may be wrong. Please get it authenticated before abd after purchasing . Every once in while when I have run out of threads to read, ill look at the 'authenticate this chanel' thread for fun just to see if I can tell it's fake or to see how good the fakes are getting . I've seen plenty of threads where the authenticators  said it was fake from a  poshmark link. I'm sure there's authentic ones but there's high chance of fakes too. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## M@dison

Yeah I figured some would be too good to be true. Thanks the advise


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## whateve

M@dison said:


> Has anyone purchased from Poshmark? What was your experience and do you trust it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I bought something a few months ago. It was a good experience and I love the bag I bought. I knew it was authentic and it was pretty cheap. As with any place where you are buying things second hand, you have to be very careful to know what you are getting. If you aren't an expert in the brand, get it authenticated before you purchase, even if it goes through Poshmark's authentication.

I've seen Poshmark make mistakes in authenticating. We have a member who bought an obvious fake from Poshmark. She sent it to Poshmark and their authenticators told her it was authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've seen Poshmark make mistakes in authenticating. We have a member who bought an obvious fake from Poshmark. She sent it to Poshmark and their authenticators told her it was authentic.


I agree. I also want to point out that their authentication team makes mistakes the other way too, deeming authentic items as fake and even suspending the seller when items were legitimate.


----------



## Prettyn

You can get really good deals on Poshmark if you know how to authenticate the items you purchase. Yes there are many scammers and fakes items but I’ve been on Poshmark for a while that I don’t pay any attention to them.


----------



## intrigue

Has anybody ever sold an item and then the buyer states they received a different item?

I sold a pair of Tory Burch reva shoes in size 9 and the buyer stated they received 9.5 and wants to return them.  They provided pictures for the claim so PM can review. The photo is zoomed in on the size and doesn’t photograph the entire shoe. 

I obviously didn’t take photos of myself physically packaging a size 9 and am now concerned the buyer is a scammer and will return fake shoes to me. The buyer has zero listings so it’s hard to determine how active she is as a posher. 

I’m pretty sure PM will side with the buyer. As a seller, what “proof” can I offer at this point?


----------



## BeenBurned

intrigue said:


> Has anybody ever sold an item and then the buyer states they received a different item?
> 
> I sold a pair of Tory Burch reva shoes in size 9 and the buyer stated they received 9.5 and wants to return them.  They provided pictures for the claim so PM can review. The photo is zoomed in on the size and doesn’t photograph the entire shoe.
> 
> I obviously didn’t take photos of myself physically packaging a size 9 and am now concerned the buyer is a scammer and will return fake shoes to me. The buyer has zero listings so it’s hard to determine how active she is as a posher.
> 
> I’m pretty sure PM will side with the buyer. As a seller, what “proof” can I offer at this point?


Did your listing show pictures of the size and style markings? If so, that would be a way to try to show what you sent and whether it's different from what the buyer is claiming to have received.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

MahoganyQT said:


> Posh has been so dead for me this month. I sold 3 items. I could have sold more but the low balling has been ridiculous! I only use it to clean out my personal closet. If I wanted to give my things away for pennies I would donate them and get a tax write off...lol.



It's been dead for me as well. Right now it seems like there are way more sellers than buyers on Posh. The lowballers seem to be crawling out of the woodwork. I sent a private offer to likers of an item and one person messaged twice that she wanted an even lower price. I responded by thanking her for her interest but also let her know that the private offer I sent was the lowest I was willing to go. That was a several days ago and today she sent me an offer for an even lower price. I ended up deleting the entire listing and giving the item to my daughter. [emoji53]


----------



## BadWolf10

This is my first and last Poshmark experience. I have bought and sold on eBay for years with only a few hiccups. But this Posh experience was just crazy. I purchased a handbag for $250. I got a confirmation email stating that it had been purchased and that the  seller would ship within the next 7 days. After 3 days I got a little nervous so I commented to the seller and got no response. So I waited , as of this morning it's been 8 days. I tried contacting the seller, crickets. So I cancelled the order through Poshmark as a delayed delivery. It shows as cancelled since the seller hasn't shipped it but I still don't have a refund showing up in PayPal. On eBay when you have a cancelled sale or a return the refund is processed when the return is processed, but I don't know what to expect with Posh. I still don't see the return in PayPal and frankly I'm kind of nervous. I send an email to Poshmark through their system and I still haven't heard back. This has just been the longest weirdest transaction for me. Is there no time frame on a listing? Can a seller leave a listing out there indefinitely? If you're looking at items for sale how do you know that the sellers actually going to ship? I'm thinking she had this for sale and completely forgot that she had it listed. Not sure why she didn't respond to poshmark's reminder emails to ship but she didn't. After this, once I get my $$ back, I'm closing my poshmark acct.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BadWolf10 said:


> This is my first and last Poshmark experience. I have bought and sold on eBay for years with only a few hiccups. But this Posh experience was just crazy. I purchased a handbag for $250. I got a confirmation email stating that it had been purchased and that the  seller would ship within the next 7 days. After 3 days I got a little nervous so I commented to the seller and got no response. So I waited , as of this morning it's been 8 days. I tried contacting the seller, crickets. So I cancelled the order through Poshmark as a delayed delivery. It shows as cancelled since the seller hasn't shipped it but I still don't have a refund showing up in PayPal. On eBay when you have a cancelled sale or a return the refund is processed when the return is processed, but I don't know what to expect with Posh. I still don't see the return in PayPal and frankly I'm kind of nervous. I send an email to Poshmark through their system and I still haven't heard back. This has just been the longest weirdest transaction for me. Is there no time frame on a listing? Can a seller leave a listing out there indefinitely? If you're looking at items for sale how do you know that the sellers actually going to ship? I'm thinking she had this for sale and completely forgot that she had it listed. Not sure why she didn't respond to poshmark's reminder emails to ship but she didn't. After this, once I get my $$ back, I'm closing my poshmark acct.



I am sorry you had such negative experience, but there are lots of good sellers and buyers there not all of them, but still. it happened many times to me on eBay and Tradesy too. People post something and forget about it. You can always check their closet and see how many items they sold and how often they reply to comments, and what feedbacks (love notes) they have. Why giving up after the first failure?


----------



## BadWolf10

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am sorry you had such negative experience, but there are lots of good sellers and buyers there not all of them, but still. it happened many times to me on eBay and Tradesy too. People post something and forget about it. You can always check their closet and see how many items they sold and how often they reply to comments, and what feedbacks (love notes) they have. Why giving up after the first failure?


I don't know I guess I'm just venting LOL. It was just a frustrating week to watch nothing happen. I guess I need to be a better shopper and check out the sellers like I do on eBay. I'm so comfortable with eBay that I think I just jumped the gun and purchased it without checking her out. Maybe I should give other sellers a chance LOL


----------



## fashion_victim9

BadWolf10 said:


> I don't know I guess I'm just venting LOL. It was just a frustrating week to watch nothing happen. I guess I need to be a better shopper and check out the sellers like I do on eBay. I'm so comfortable with eBay that I think I just jumped the gun and purchased it without checking her out. Maybe I should give other sellers a chance LOL



as a seller I'm feeling much more comfortable on Posh. eBay always sides with buyer, and posh is more fair to us sellers. but if there are real problems with your order, posh will always side with a buyer. they just don't do it blind like eBay does no matter what. and don't worry, you'll get your money soon, it's not as fast as on eBay, but not as slow as on Tradesy for example


----------



## BadWolf10

fashion_victim9 said:


> as a seller I'm feeling much more comfortable on Posh. eBay always sides with buyer, and posh is more fair to us sellers. but if there are real problems with your order, posh will always side with a buyer. they just don't do it blind like eBay does no matter what. and don't worry, you'll get your money soon, it's not as fast as on eBay, but not as slow as on Tradesy for example[emoji2]


Thanks that does help.... I am so used it it hitting PayPal right away with ebay it made me so nervous.


----------



## Bales25

I've had a couple purchases where I have cancelled after no communication or shipping in a week.  I've also realized that before buying, I need to check how recently the item was updated - if it's been months, then I may make an offer or post a question to ensure the seller is still active and will sell it.  Then again, I'm horrible at maintaining my own closet - it's so tedious to keep sharing items repeatedly.  But over all, I've made a lot of purchases on Posh and have had a few returns which went fine.  They are slower than eBay where the focus is on quick shipping and instant payments, but I also like that there's a limited window to call out any issues.  I hope you'll try again!


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> I've had a couple purchases where I have cancelled after no communication or shipping in a week.  I've also realized that before buying, I need to check how recently the item was updated - if it's been months, then I may make an offer or post a question to ensure the seller is still active and will sell it.  Then again, I'm horrible at maintaining my own closet - it's so tedious to keep sharing items repeatedly.  But over all, I've made a lot of purchases on Posh and have had a few returns which went fine.  They are slower than eBay where the focus is on quick shipping and instant payments, but I also like that there's a limited window to call out any issues.  I hope you'll try again!


On Tradesy, if you try to buy an item that has seen no activity or the seller hasn't been on in awhile, you get a message that they haven't heard from the seller in awhile and you can contact them to see if it still for sale. I really don't understand why people would abandon their listings.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BadWolf10 said:


> This is my first and last Poshmark experience. I have bought and sold on eBay for years with only a few hiccups. But this Posh experience was just crazy. I purchased a handbag for $250. I got a confirmation email stating that it had been purchased and that the  seller would ship within the next 7 days. After 3 days I got a little nervous so I commented to the seller and got no response. So I waited , as of this morning it's been 8 days. I tried contacting the seller, crickets. So I cancelled the order through Poshmark as a delayed delivery. It shows as cancelled since the seller hasn't shipped it but I still don't have a refund showing up in PayPal. On eBay when you have a cancelled sale or a return the refund is processed when the return is processed, but I don't know what to expect with Posh. I still don't see the return in PayPal and frankly I'm kind of nervous. I send an email to Poshmark through their system and I still haven't heard back. This has just been the longest weirdest transaction for me. Is there no time frame on a listing? Can a seller leave a listing out there indefinitely? If you're looking at items for sale how do you know that the sellers actually going to ship? I'm thinking she had this for sale and completely forgot that she had it listed. Not sure why she didn't respond to poshmark's reminder emails to ship but she didn't. After this, once I get my $$ back, I'm closing my poshmark acct.



Don’t give up yet. Yes, there are flakey sellers, and some just apparently abandon their closets. But if you ask a question about the item you’re interested in, like others have suggested, you’ll get an idea whether the seller is active & responsive. It is also a good idea to check how active the seller is by going to their closet and checking the other listings and when they last were active on Poshmark. I’ve purchased some really great items and have had about 1 flake out of every 10 purchases. As for Poshmark refunding, they usually do it pretty quickly (but I’ve never used PayPal on Poshmark). Maybe call PayPal? Good luck!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

BadWolf10 said:


> This is my first and last Poshmark experience. I have bought and sold on eBay for years with only a few hiccups. But this Posh experience was just crazy. I purchased a handbag for $250. I got a confirmation email stating that it had been purchased and that the  seller would ship within the next 7 days. After 3 days I got a little nervous so I commented to the seller and got no response. So I waited , as of this morning it's been 8 days. I tried contacting the seller, crickets. So I cancelled the order through Poshmark as a delayed delivery. It shows as cancelled since the seller hasn't shipped it but I still don't have a refund showing up in PayPal. On eBay when you have a cancelled sale or a return the refund is processed when the return is processed, but I don't know what to expect with Posh. I still don't see the return in PayPal and frankly I'm kind of nervous. I send an email to Poshmark through their system and I still haven't heard back. This has just been the longest weirdest transaction for me. Is there no time frame on a listing? Can a seller leave a listing out there indefinitely? If you're looking at items for sale how do you know that the sellers actually going to ship? I'm thinking she had this for sale and completely forgot that she had it listed. Not sure why she didn't respond to poshmark's reminder emails to ship but she didn't. After this, once I get my $$ back, I'm closing my poshmark acct.




Hang in there you will get your refund, one way I test the waters to see if a seller is active and will ship an item is make an offer, if they respond even if they decline it I know they are active on poshmark and will at least know I placed an order!


----------



## cadillacclaire

BadWolf10 said:


> This is my first and last Poshmark experience. I have bought and sold on eBay for years with only a few hiccups. But this Posh experience was just crazy. I purchased a handbag for $250. I got a confirmation email stating that it had been purchased and that the  seller would ship within the next 7 days. After 3 days I got a little nervous so I commented to the seller and got no response. So I waited , as of this morning it's been 8 days. I tried contacting the seller, crickets. So I cancelled the order through Poshmark as a delayed delivery. It shows as cancelled since the seller hasn't shipped it but I still don't have a refund showing up in PayPal. On eBay when you have a cancelled sale or a return the refund is processed when the return is processed, but I don't know what to expect with Posh. I still don't see the return in PayPal and frankly I'm kind of nervous. I send an email to Poshmark through their system and I still haven't heard back. This has just been the longest weirdest transaction for me. Is there no time frame on a listing? Can a seller leave a listing out there indefinitely? If you're looking at items for sale how do you know that the sellers actually going to ship? I'm thinking she had this for sale and completely forgot that she had it listed. Not sure why she didn't respond to poshmark's reminder emails to ship but she didn't. After this, once I get my $$ back, I'm closing my poshmark acct.


I'm done with Poshmark too. There's no incentive for sellers to follow through, and I've had items cancelled for no reason several times. I've also had listings removed as replicas as they have a terrible system of crowd-sourced 'authentication' that people abuse for personal reasons. I call out a lot of fakes, and someone was angry which lead to my listing getting flagged as fake. I'm done with them, I'll stick to ebay.


----------



## restricter

Well, I just got burned on Posh.  I bought an item that went through their ‘Concierge’ service, was supposed to be brand new and arrived like this.  I’m not accepting a site credit or a partial if I can help it.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Well, I just got burned on Posh.  I bought an item that went through their ‘Concierge’ service, was supposed to be brand new and arrived like this.  I’m not accepting a site credit or a partial if I can help it.
> 
> View attachment 4096559
> View attachment 4096560
> View attachment 4096561


That's unacceptable! I wonder if the concierge service ignores condition, and just looks at authentication.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> That's unacceptable!



I know!


----------



## BadWolf10

restricter said:


> Well, I just got burned on Posh.  I bought an item that went through their ‘Concierge’ service, was supposed to be brand new and arrived like this.  I’m not accepting a site credit or a partial if I can help it.
> 
> View attachment 4096559
> View attachment 4096560
> View attachment 4096561


I would be very upset.... I hope you can get your money back..... this is not acceptable.


----------



## restricter

BadWolf10 said:


> I would be very upset.... I hope you can get your money back..... this is not acceptable.



Not only am I upset, I’m completely grossed out.


----------



## BadWolf10

restricter said:


> Not only am I upset, I’m completely grossed out.


Does the concierge service have a phone number, or will you still have to communicate via email?


----------



## restricter

BadWolf10 said:


> Does the concierge service have a phone number, or will you still have to communicate via email?



No phone number but I am supposedly protected under Posh Protection.  We shall see.


----------



## ThisVNchick

restricter said:


> No phone number but I am supposedly protected under Posh Protection.  We shall see.



If you refuse site credit they will issue you a return label for a refund. The Poshmark service is only to authenticate, to make sure the item is real. The only times they’ve ever reached out to me in regards to condition were if there was a big hole/rip that was not disclosed or if it reeked like smoke. These “minor” marks usually passes their “concierge service” [emoji849]


----------



## restricter

ThisVNchick said:


> If you refuse site credit they will issue you a return label for a refund. The Poshmark service is only to authenticate, to make sure the item is real. The only times they’ve ever reached out to me in regards to condition were if there was a big hole/rip that was not disclosed or if it reeked like smoke. These “minor” marks usually passes their “concierge service” [emoji849]



Thank you!  That’s helpful, reassuring and greatly appreciated though it confirms what I believed about their concierge service (i.e., clueless).


----------



## Ddj634

LolaCalifornia said:


> Don’t give up yet. Yes, there are flakey sellers, and some just apparently abandon their closets. But if you ask a question about the item you’re interested in, like others have suggested, you’ll get an idea whether the seller is active & responsive. It is also a good idea to check how active the seller is by going to their closet and checking the other listings and when they last were active on Poshmark. I’ve purchased some really great items and have had about 1 flake out of every 10 purchases. As for Poshmark refunding, they usually do it pretty quickly (but I’ve never used PayPal on Poshmark). Maybe call PayPal? Good luck!


Contact Paypal…. Now!   I Have to Say I've Made a Few Purchases With No Issues. Even Had items Authenticated~All Legit.


----------



## Ddj634

Bales25 said:


> I've had a couple purchases where I have cancelled after no communication or shipping in a week.  I've also realized that before buying, I need to check how recently the item was updated - if it's been months, then I may make an offer or post a question to ensure the seller is still active and will sell it.  Then again, I'm horrible at maintaining my own closet - it's so tedious to keep sharing items repeatedly.  But over all, I've made a lot of purchases on Posh and have had a few returns which went fine.  They are slower than eBay where the focus is on quick shipping and instant payments, but I also like that there's a limited window to call out any issues.  I hope you'll try again!


I get SOOOO irritated When I See an item and WANT to BUY IT.. But the Seller Doesn't Respond to Questions! I'm Thinking WHY?? WHY!! You Have an EASY SELL~ Right Here! What is the PROBLEM??!!  Then Take Your Listing Down! Very Frustrating! And They Have a $6.49 Ship Fee with EVERY item Large or Small.. These People Lose Sales because of that..


----------



## Ddj634

BeenBurned said:


> Did you use paypal to fund the purchase? Wait to see how PM decides the case but if they don't find in your favor, use other options for your dispute.
> 
> You might also have better luck in the dispute if Poshmark sees the authentication deeming it fake here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/page-389#post-32226732
> 
> This is the listing:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Gucci-Oliver-Pug-5ab98cce72ea88019e943309
> 
> Unfortunately, I've seen way too many cases where Poshmark's "experts" deem fakes as authentic and authentic items as fake!
> 
> Good luck.


But Here's the Issue~ if that Gucci is Fake, the Buyer Should get Full Refund including the Imposed $6.49 ship fee(don't get me started on that~that's  The Buyer Seemed to Know as soon as she saw it..


----------



## BadWolf10

Ddj634 said:


> Contact Paypal…. Now!   I Have to Say I've Made a Few Purchases With No Issues. Even Had items Authenticated~All Legit.


I contacted PayPal.... poshmark said they sent the refund,  but oddly enough it didn't show up until I opened a claim with PayPal. The all of a sudden the refund is there and the claim is closed. Lol. At least I got my refund


----------



## restricter

Update: I was offered $75 site credit and, following the advice of the kind people here, refused.  Waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## Ddj634

restricter said:


> Update: I was offered $75 site credit and, following the advice of the kind people here, refused.  Waiting to see what happens next.


Good LuCK! You're Entitled to A FuLL Refund. YOU did Nothing Wrong.


----------



## sandysu123

I had sworn off poshmark like a month ago, but recently I sold one of my vintage bags there without any issues...so far. I only do it when I want to clear out my closet. Hopefully, everything works out!


----------



## Luv n bags

I have found some real gems on Poshmark.  And I like the fact that they authentic or point out flaws that are not listed.  I haven’t sold on it yet, but I am gearing up for it!


----------



## goodbyeblues

BadWolf10 said:


> This is my first and last Poshmark experience. I have bought and sold on eBay for years with only a few hiccups. But this Posh experience was just crazy. I purchased a handbag for $250. I got a confirmation email stating that it had been purchased and that the  seller would ship within the next 7 days. After 3 days I got a little nervous so I commented to the seller and got no response. So I waited , as of this morning it's been 8 days. I tried contacting the seller, crickets. So I cancelled the order through Poshmark as a delayed delivery. It shows as cancelled since the seller hasn't shipped it but I still don't have a refund showing up in PayPal. On eBay when you have a cancelled sale or a return the refund is processed when the return is processed, but I don't know what to expect with Posh. I still don't see the return in PayPal and frankly I'm kind of nervous. I send an email to Poshmark through their system and I still haven't heard back. This has just been the longest weirdest transaction for me. Is there no time frame on a listing? Can a seller leave a listing out there indefinitely? If you're looking at items for sale how do you know that the sellers actually going to ship? I'm thinking she had this for sale and completely forgot that she had it listed. Not sure why she didn't respond to poshmark's reminder emails to ship but she didn't. After this, once I get my $$ back, I'm closing my poshmark acct.



How long has it been since it was cancelled? According to Poshmark it can take 1-2 business days for a refund to process. I've cancelled before and I believe I had my money back within that time frame. ***EDIT: *sorry, just saw above that you got your refund!****

There are a lot of inactive sellers on PM, so what I do now before buying is go to the seller's profile and see when they were last active. It should say "last active on [date]" on their profile page. If there is no date, it means they haven't logged on for a while and that usually means it's not worth it to buy from them because they might not respond.


----------



## whateve

goodbyeblues said:


> How long has it been since it was cancelled? According to Poshmark it can take 1-2 business days for a refund to process. I've cancelled before and I believe I had my money back within that time frame. ***EDIT: *sorry, just saw above that you got your refund!****
> 
> There are a lot of inactive sellers on PM, so what I do now before buying is go to the seller's profile and see when they were last active. It should say "last active on [date]" on their profile page. If there is no date, it means they haven't logged on for a while and that usually means it's not worth it to buy from them because they might not respond.


This is a major problem with platforms that don't limit the number of listings a seller can have, and don't have any expiration dates. This doesn't normally happen on ebay because of the listing time limits. I imagine it costs sites like Poshmark, Tradesy and Mercari a lot in unnecessary server fees.


----------



## Ddj634

whateve said:


> This is a major problem with platforms that don't limit the number of listings a seller can have, and don't have any expiration dates. This doesn't normally happen on ebay because of the listing time limits. I imagine it costs sites like Poshmark, Tradesy and Mercari a lot in unnecessary server fees.


That's a GREAT Point~ PM SHOULD Have Expiration Dates for those Listings. It's frustrating when those Sellers Ghost and You
Are Really Wanting that Item...


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Ddj634 said:


> That's a GREAT Point~ PM SHOULD Have Expiration Dates for those Listings. It's frustrating when those Sellers Ghost and You
> Are Really Wanting that Item...


Expiration dates might be annoying for people who have a lot of inventory, but I think another idea that could work is that if poshmark sees a user hasn't logged in in [30?] days, freeze their account and message them saying all they need to do is log back in to show they are still active.
On ebay I have all my listings as good til cancelled because I hate having to relist if it doesn't sell within 30 days or whatever.


----------



## Ddj634

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Expiration dates might be annoying for people who have a lot of inventory, but I think another idea that could work is that if poshmark sees a user hasn't logged in in [30?] days, freeze their account and message them saying all they need to do is log back in to show they are still active.
> On ebay I have all my listings as good til cancelled because I hate having to relist if it doesn't sell within 30 days or whatever.


YeS!  That Works Too!


----------



## restricter

Ddj634 said:


> Good LuCK! You're Entitled to A FuLL Refund. YOU did Nothing Wrong.



Thank you and thanks to all who offered their time and advice.  I’m getting a refund!  Woohoo!   I’ve never gone wrong following the good guidance that I or others have gotten in this forum.


----------



## BadWolf10

restricter said:


> Thank you and thanks to all who offered their time and advice.  I’m getting a refund!  Woohoo!   I’ve never gone wrong following the good guidance that I or others have gotten in this forum.


That is awesome!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

tigertrixie said:


> I have found some real gems on Poshmark.  And I like the fact that they authentic or point out flaws that are not listed.  I haven’t sold on it yet, but I am gearing up for it!



I agree! If you know the true value of the item and make a reasonable offer you can score some amazing deals. Posh has so many low ballers that those of us who are willing to pay a reasonable price can get some great deals.I’ve been selling there for years and its gone pretty well. I just use it to clear out my closet.


----------



## Missbing

Has Poshmark ever sided with the buyer for a return due to the item having a bad smell?  I made my very first purchase and brought a pre-owned shirt and when I opened up the package I could smell a musty odor.  I washed the shirt a few times, but the odor is still there.  The seller is insisting the shirt didn't have an odor when she sent it and if there is an odor it must have happened during transit so won't refund me.  How does Poshmark normally side in these type of disputes?  This has really turned me off and will be my last time buying something used via Poshmark.


----------



## BeenBurned

Missbing said:


> Has Poshmark ever sided with the buyer for a return due to the item having a bad smell?  I made my very first purchase and brought a pre-owned shirt and when I opened up the package I could smell a musty odor.  I washed the shirt a few times, but the odor is still there.  The seller is insisting the shirt didn't have an odor when she sent it and if there is an odor it must have happened during transit so won't refund me.  How does Poshmark normally side in these type of disputes?  This has really turned me off and will be my last time buying something used via Poshmark.


I have a couple of comments. 

I don't know about Poshmark (nor would I ever use them but that's another story) but on ebay, you would have lost your buyer protection. Items must be returned in the same condition as sent and having "washed the shirt a few times," the shirt is no longer in the same condition. On ebay, you can't wash, clean, repair, remove tags or otherwise change the item from it's original condition as received. 

That said, the seller's comment of "no odor when she sent it and if there is an odor it must have happened during transit," that would make it her problem. Sellers are responsible for buyers receiving items as described and if she didn't pack it well enough to protect it from odors, that's her problem, IMO. And if as she claims, "it happened during transit," her packaging wasn't adequate.


----------



## Missbing

BeenBurned said:


> I have a couple of comments.
> 
> I don't know about Poshmark (nor would I ever use them but that's another story) but on ebay, you would have lost your buyer protection. Items must be returned in the same condition as sent and having "washed the shirt a few times," the shirt is no longer in the same condition. On ebay, you can't wash, clean, repair, remove tags or otherwise change the item from it's original condition as received.
> 
> That said, the seller's comment of "no odor when she sent it and if there is an odor it must have happened during transit," that would make it her problem. Sellers are responsible for buyers receiving items as described and if she didn't pack it well enough to protect it from odors, that's her problem, IMO. And if as she claims, "it happened during transit," her packaging wasn't adequate.


I didn't know that, so I guess I may be out of luck.  Lesson learned, luckily it wasn't much money.  I figured since it was already pre-owned that washing wouldn't matter.  I told her I washed it to see if the odor would go away and she asked me to try washing with a fragrance detergent.


----------



## BeenBurned

Missbing said:


> I didn't know that, so I guess I may be out of luck.  Lesson learned, luckily it wasn't much money.  I figured since it was already pre-owned that washing wouldn't matter.  I told her I washed it to see if the odor would go away and she asked me to try washing with a fragrance detergent.


IMO, she should take it back, mainly because she essentially admitted to you that it happened before you received it, making her responsible.


----------



## Ddj634

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, she should take it back, mainly because she essentially admitted to you that it happened before you received it, making her responsible.


Agreed. Plus How Would an Item (catch) a Musty Odor in Transit anyway? It Has that Odor because it wasn;'t Stored Properly Or It's Been Stored So LONG that, That's what Happens. So Been Burned-You said You Wouldn't Ever Buy from Poshmark, Why?
I Don't Like The Rule of $6.49 Shipping Cost-If You're Buying a Pair of Earrings? Come On! I don't Like that if You Want to Negotiate~ then You are Forced to do it on their Public Forum. If say the Seller Lowers the Price and the Shipping to say $4.00 and You Respond and make an offer- the Shipping Reverts BACK to the $6.49 cost~ Ugh..  Ridiculous.. I just Don't Get Their Rules..


----------



## Missbing

Ddj634 said:


> Agreed. Plus How Would an Item (catch) a Musty Odor in Transit anyway? It Has that Odor because it wasn;'t Stored Properly Or It's Been Stored So LONG that, That's what Happens. So Been Burned-You said You Wouldn't Ever Buy from Poshmark, Why?
> I Don't Like The Rule of $6.49 Shipping Cost-If You're Buying a Pair of Earrings? Come On! I don't Like that if You Want to Negotiate~ then You are Forced to do it on their Public Forum. If say the Seller Lowers the Price and the Shipping to say $4.00 and You Respond and make an offer- the Shipping Reverts BACK to the $6.49 cost~ Ugh..  Ridiculous.. I just Don't Get Their Rules..


I agree with so many points.  I just started using Poshmark and l don’t see myself using it to buy small items.  Just because it’s a new experience, I purchased 7 items all from different sellers.  That’s a lot spent on shipping.  The items I purchased was really light weight and normal postage probably would’ve been less than a $1.  There should be multiple shipping items depending on what’s being purchased.  If it’s something really cheap and/or light weight, then postage should be a few dollars at most.

I also see items with comments ranging from 1 day to 6 months old and no comment is answered.  I’m still waiting on a response from 2 sellers.  If you no long have the item, then take the listing down.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I think you guys are being a little unrealistic about postage cost.  $6.49 for priority mail shipping at any weight up to 5 lbs and any US address is quite reasonable and less than you would pay at the post office yourself.  Plus priority mail includes free boxes for the shipper, free tracking and free insurance up to $50.  If posh were not using priority mail, you'd likely get super crappy packaging from the sellers that didn't protect the items well (because they don't want to buy boxes) and insurance would cost extra as would tracking.  As for buying from numerous sellers, that's the way posh works, it's not a one stop shop like amazon or a dept store where they can ship all your items together, but then, you use posh because you are paying much less than retail!

ETA, also, if you are buying something on ebay for say "free shipping" the seller is just baking that cost into their item price anyway, so it's not like you're really saving money.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

As for "being forced to negotiate on the public forum," you are not.  You make an offer through the offer button and the back and forth is done privately.


----------



## BeenBurned

Missbing said:


> The items I purchased was really light weight and normal postage probably would’ve been less than a $1.  There should be multiple shipping items depending on what’s being purchased.  If it’s something really cheap and/or light weight, then postage should be a few dollars at most.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I think you guys are being a little unrealistic about postage cost.  $6.49 for priority mail shipping at any weight up to 5 lbs and any US address is quite reasonable and less than you would pay at the post office yourself.  Plus priority mail includes free boxes for the shipper, free tracking and free insurance up to $50.  If posh were not using priority mail, you'd likely get super crappy packaging from the sellers that didn't protect the items well (because they don't want to buy boxes) and insurance would cost extra as would tracking.  As for buying from numerous sellers, that's the way posh works, it's not a one stop shop like amazon or a dept store where they can ship all your items together, but then, you use posh because you are paying much less than retail!
> 
> ETA, also, if you are buying something on ebay for say "free shipping" the seller is just baking that cost into their item price anyway, so it's not like you're really saving money.


@Missbing - Based on your comments, I believe you're a buyer-only and I'm not sure you're familiar with shipping requirements and necessary proofs to show delivery for seller protection. 

In order to protect themselves against INR claims (on any site), sellers need to provide shipping using a method that provides tracking. So even if it's a 1-4 ounce package that can be shipped with a stamp or 2 (as you say, under $1),  that wouldn't protect the seller should you claim non-receipt. 

So the seller has to spend between $2.66 and about $4.50 for first class mail. 
And even priority mail starts at $7-ish and goes up from there. 

@MyAwesomeFinds - correction to your comment of "likely get super crappy packaging from the sellers that didn't protect the items well (because they don't want to buy boxes) and insurance would cost extra as would tracking," sellers can purchase first class shipping online and in many cases use boxes. I ship a lot by 1st class and mail use bubble mailers when appropriate as well as boxes.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Shipping first class in a box is going to run you about $3+ dollars, not $1 as someone suggested above, and that's presuming you have boxes lying around and don't have to buy them.  I know because I sell on ebay a lot too.  Good sellers will use good packaging, others will not.  Posh shipping is a lot easier because there's no need to weigh or input info into the USPS interface; it is all done for you.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I have a couple of comments.
> 
> I don't know about Poshmark (nor would I ever use them but that's another story)





Ddj634 said:


> So Been Burned-You said You Wouldn't Ever Buy from Poshmark, Why?


I apologize for the delay in answering your question but I wanted to make sure I could answer it fully.

1. Over the years, I've reported hundreds of fakes (maybe even closer to 1000) and I have NEVER, EVER seen Poshmark remove a listing that's been reported as counterfeit. 
2. I've posted on listings and contacted sellers to refer them to the appropriate "authenticate this" subforum to verify or question authenticity. 
3. I can count on one hand the number of sellers who were honest enough to end their listings. Most sellers know exactly what they're peddling and instead of complying with the law (and Poshmark's unenforced policy), they curse me, accuse me and others who comment of sabotage, block me and/or report me.
4. Rather than doing the right thing and ending fraudulent listings (as does ebay, Tradesy and Bonanza), Poshmark lets the listings run and sell and ban the messenger. 
5. When Poshmark bans a member, they don't let the member know why and in fact, they don't even let the member know she's been banned. Instead, when a banned member tries to ask the seller a question, the member gets a popup blaming the seller for blocking! 
6. When a buyer receives a fake from Poshmark and it's deemed as such either here or professionally, Poshmark's own "authenticity team" of experts disputes said fake and deems it authentic. 
7. And in one case where a buyer of a fake Coach disputed authenticity on an obvious fake, Poshmark agreed to have their "experts" look at the bag in person. The buyer sent it in and Poshmark still didn't see that it was fake. 

THese are just a few of the reasons why I don't do business (buying or selling) on Poshmark and I refuse to promote the site by authenticating listings. And it's too bad because there are some good, honest sellers with authentic items but unless and until PM does something in response to the fraud that permeates the site, I can't even recommend those honest sellers because helping them helps the site. 

@Ddj634 - Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## Ddj634

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I think you guys are being a little unrealistic about postage cost.  $6.49 for priority mail shipping at any weight up to 5 lbs and any US address is quite reasonable and less than you would pay at the post office yourself.  Plus priority mail includes free boxes for the shipper, free tracking and free insurance up to $50.  If posh were not using priority mail, you'd likely get super crappy packaging from the sellers that didn't protect the items well (because they don't want to buy boxes) and insurance would cost extra as would tracking.  As for buying from numerous sellers, that's the way posh works, it's not a one stop shop like amazon or a dept store where they can ship all your items together, but then, you use posh because you are paying much less than retail!
> 
> ETA, also, if you are buying something on ebay for say "free shipping" the seller is just baking that cost into their item price anyway, so it's not like you're really saving money.




I Don't Want Priority Mail. Regular is Fine For me~ The Earrings i'm referring to are VERY Light Weight( I have them in a diff color)-So the $6.49 is Ridiculous especially for a pair of earrings that aren't worth much of anything~they are NOT Couture.
I'm Talking About everyday simple items like that. I understand that "free shipping" isn't Really Free Shipping. I Look Online For Items that Are Not in Retail- like older earrings from a few years back. If I am Buying Something of REAL Value then i'm Good With Whatever the Ship Cost is.


----------



## Ddj634

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> As for "being forced to negotiate on the public forum," you are not.  You make an offer through the offer button and the back and forth is done privately.




Not With Posh~ it's a Public Forum When negotiating. I've Seen Buyers Negotiate on the Page Where the Listing is.                    Now ~ If there's Some Secret Magic Button to Negotiate Privately, Then Please Feel
Free to Tell me Where That is..


----------



## Ddj634

BeenBurned said:


> I apologize for the delay in answering your question but I wanted to make sure I could answer it fully.
> 
> 1. Over the years, I've reported hundreds of fakes (maybe even closer to 1000) and I have NEVER, EVER seen Poshmark remove a listing that's been reported as counterfeit.
> 2. I've posted on listings and contacted sellers to refer them to the appropriate "authenticate this" subforum to verify or question authenticity.
> 3. I can count on one hand the number of sellers who were honest enough to end their listings. Most sellers know exactly what they're peddling and instead of complying with the law (and Poshmark's unenforced policy), they curse me, accuse me and others who comment of sabotage, block me and/or report me.
> 4. Rather than doing the right thing and ending fraudulent listings (as does ebay, Tradesy and Bonanza), Poshmark lets the listings run and sell and ban the messenger.
> 5. When Poshmark bans a member, they don't let the member know why and in fact, they don't even let the member know she's been banned. Instead, when a banned member tries to ask the seller a question, the member gets a popup blaming the seller for blocking!
> 6. When a buyer receives a fake from Poshmark and it's deemed as such either here or professionally, Poshmark's own "authenticity team" of experts disputes said fake and deems it authentic.
> 7. And in one case where a buyer of a fake Coach disputed authenticity on an obvious fake, Poshmark agreed to have their "experts" look at the bag in person. The buyer sent it in and Poshmark still didn't see that it was fake.
> 
> THese are just a few of the reasons why I don't do business (buying or selling) on Poshmark and I refuse to promote the site by authenticating listings. And it's too bad because there are some good, honest sellers with authentic items but unless and until PM does something in response to the fraud that permeates the site, I can't even recommend those honest sellers because helping them helps the site.
> 
> @Ddj634 - Aren't you glad you asked?



Haaaa!  I Am Glad I Asked Because I Work Very Hard for my Money as All of us Do and I Don't Want to buy a Fake. Forewarned is Forearmed! So Thank You.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Ddj634 said:


> Not With Posh~ it's a Public Forum When negotiating. I've Seen Buyers Negotiate on the Page Where the Listing is.                    Now ~ If there's Some Secret Magic Button to Negotiate Privately, Then Please Feel
> Free to Tell me Where That is..


That's not how they're supposed to do it.  That's for questions or comments, like, "does it run true to size?"  If you want to negotiate privately, you just put an offer through the offer button.  The seller will decline, counter or accept.  None of that is public.


----------



## nicole0612

Ddj634 said:


> Not With Posh~ it's a Public Forum When negotiating. I've Seen Buyers Negotiate on the Page Where the Listing is.                    Now ~ If there's Some Secret Magic Button to Negotiate Privately, Then Please Feel
> Free to Tell me Where That is..


Right next to the “buy it now” button is an “offer” button. That is where price negotiation is meant to take place and it is private, only seen by the buyer and seller. Often buyers will put offers in the comments instead of through the offer feature because when offers are put in the offer feature they are binding, meaning that if the offer is accepted the payment automatically goes through. Most sellers do not like to negotiate in the comment section, and that is why you often see comments from the seller saying “please make an official offer using the offer button”.


----------



## whateve

Ddj634 said:


> I Don't Want Priority Mail. Regular is Fine For me~ The Earrings i'm referring to are VERY Light Weight( I have them in a diff color)-So the $6.49 is Ridiculous especially for a pair of earrings that aren't worth much of anything~they are NOT Couture.
> I'm Talking About everyday simple items like that. I understand that "free shipping" isn't Really Free Shipping. I Look Online For Items that Are Not in Retail- like older earrings from a few years back. If I am Buying Something of REAL Value then i'm Good With Whatever the Ship Cost is.


The absolute cheapest method of shipping that includes tracking is first class mail. A three ounce package costs $2.66 but doesn't come with insurance. So if it gets lost in the mail, the seller is responsible.


----------



## Gblb

This sellers closet is full of  counterfeit “VIP Chanel” : Stefanysj12
Joined to report but see no way to easily report other than emailing posh. There’s so many counterfeit items flying under the radar because they’re priced lower than the threshold for authentication. I did comment “counterfeit” on her items. Would you help report? Thank you!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gblb said:


> This sellers closet is full of  counterfeit “VIP Chanel” : Stefanysj12
> Joined to report but see no way to easily report other than emailing posh. There’s so many counterfeit items flying under the radar because they’re priced lower than the threshold for authentication. I did comment “counterfeit” on her items. Would you help report? Thank you!


You can report by hitting the little "report" flag under the listing pic.


----------



## Gblb

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> You can report by hitting the little "report" flag under the listing pic.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Ddj634

Gblb said:


> This sellers closet is full of  counterfeit “VIP Chanel” : Stefanysj12
> Joined to report but see no way to easily report other than emailing posh. There’s so many counterfeit items flying under the radar because they’re priced lower than the threshold for authentication. I did comment “counterfeit” on her items. Would you help report? Thank you!


It Says No People Found~


----------



## BeenBurned

Gblb said:


> This sellers closet is full of  counterfeit “VIP Chanel” : Stefanysj12
> Joined to report but see no way to easily report other than emailing posh. There’s so many counterfeit items flying under the radar because they’re priced lower than the threshold for authentication. I did comment “counterfeit” on her items. Would you help report? Thank you!





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> You can report by hitting the little "report" flag under the listing pic.


They have a "report" button but I've reported hundreds (if not thousands) of Poshmark listings and have NEVER seen poshmark remove a fake -- EVER! 

I've made many posts about my frustration both in this thread as well as on "Authenticate this Coach." I don't authenticate PM listings because of the site's lack of action.

Here's an example from this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-anyone-use-poshmark.780202/page-236#post-32390515


----------



## Gblb

Ddj634 said:


> It Says No People Found~



Here’s a link to the closet if helps. I still can’t see the report button on the website. I believe this link will take you to the app. She replied to the “counterfeit” comment something to the effect of, “joining to bother people.lol.” I truly have no idea how PM works but assumed she blocked me.
https://poshmark.com/closet/stefanyjs12

I had a typo in my initial post.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gblb said:


> Here’s a link to the closet if helps. I still can’t see the report button on the website. I believe this link will take you to the app. She replied to the “counterfeit” comment something to the effect of, “joining to bother people.lol.” I truly have no idea how PM works but assumed she blocked me.
> https://poshmark.com/closet/stefanyjs12
> 
> I had a typo in my initial post.


It looks like her listings are all down now?

I find PM does take listings down when the people are selling ALL counterfeits.  Like the people who pop up with 10 listings for chanel boy bags and guccis listed at $500.  Those usually get taken down within a day.  If it's a "normal" user who might have a random fake in their closet they're less likely to do anything.


----------



## Gblb

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It looks like her listings are all down now?
> 
> I find PM does take listings down when the people are selling ALL counterfeits.  Like the people who pop up with 10 listings for chanel boy bags and guccis listed at $500.  Those usually get taken down within a day.  If it's a "normal" user who might have a random fake in their closet their less likely to do anything.


Great! Thank you and for trying to report. I emailed PM through the counterfeit & copyright link with the ID explaining all items were fake. I must be blind, am not using the app and cannot for the life of me find the report button. Happy the items are down and they are her ID doesn’t show & comment she left earlier is removed from “news.”


----------



## BeenBurned

Gblb said:


> Here’s a link to the closet if helps. I still can’t see the report button on the website. I believe this link will take you to the app. She replied to the “counterfeit” comment something to the effect of, “joining to bother people.lol.” I truly have no idea how PM works but assumed she blocked me.
> https://poshmark.com/closet/stefanyjs12
> 
> I had a typo in my initial post.


----------



## Gblb

BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 4145355


Thank you, attached find two shots my screen: 





There’s no report button.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gblb said:


> Thank you, attached find two shots my screen:
> 
> View attachment 4145526
> View attachment 4145527
> 
> 
> There’s no report button.


thats probably because you're using the browser on your phone and not the app.  The mobile browser version doesn't have full functionality.  In the app or on the desktop the flag is there.


----------



## Gblb

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> thats probably because you're using the browser on your phone and not the app.  The mobile browser version doesn't have full functionality.  In the app or on the desktop the flag is there.


Thank you! Requested desktop when initially joined but gave error, “the URL cannot be found.” The app, can’t login with same credentials used to create an account saying, “invalid combination.” Use a storage vault, info matches. Don’t plan on buying or selling on PM. If home can use desktop if not emailing PM removed three sellers within a few hours.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gblb said:


> Thank you! Requested desktop when initially joined but gave error, “the URL cannot be found.” The app, can’t login with same credentials used to create an account saying, “invalid combination.” Use a storage vault, info matches. Don’t plan on buying or selling on PM. If home can use desktop if not emailing PM removed three sellers within a few hours.


Good job getting the take downs.  
 New ones pop up all the time.  Here's one telling buyers her leather crossbody is an "authentic VIP gift".

https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Leather-WOC-Phone-Bag-VIP-Gift-5b5b54e9035cf1a3e7e294e7


----------



## BeenBurned

Gblb said:


> PM removed three sellers within a few hours.


Did you send to a particular email address?


----------



## Gblb

BeenBurned said:


> Did you send to a particular email address?



copyright@poshmark.com 

If you go to the bottom right hand screen and click “contact” there are options: “report copyright” or “press inquiries.” When selecting copyright, automatically generates an email from default mail settings. If you want to use a different email need to manually change. 

When click on counterfeit item, the suggested items are mostly counterfeit. In ten mins found 30 counterfeit items. The volume of counterfeit items gives the appearance of PM being complicit. Some admit the item is counterfeit but note “hand made” or “sterling silver.”

Don’t personally like with the advent of larger screens on mobile devices, sites can accommodate desktop viewing (request desktop). PM is out of date imo and should update code to allow for desktop viewing as they’re losing customers by forcing them to the app or view on actual desktop. The app is not allowing me to login using credentials signed up with and not high priority to contact PM to sort out.  It would be easier to use the report button at times but email does allow for explanation. With that said using email six sellers were completely removed. Others the items are still up. 

Apologies for the long rant.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gblb said:


> copyright@poshmark.com
> 
> If you go to the bottom right hand screen and click “contact” there are options: “report copyright” or “press inquiries.” When selecting copyright, automatically generates an email from default mail settings. If you want to use a different email need to manually change.
> 
> When click on counterfeit item, the suggested items are mostly counterfeit. In ten mins found 30 counterfeit items. The volume of counterfeit items gives the appearance of PM being complicit. Some admit the item is counterfeit but note “hand made” or “sterling silver.”
> 
> Don’t personally like with the advent of larger screens on mobile devices, sites can accommodate desktop viewing (request desktop). PM is out of date imo and should update code to allow for desktop viewing as they’re losing customers by forcing them to the app or view on actual desktop. The app is not allowing me to login using credentials signed up with and not high priority to contact PM to sort out.  It would be easier to use the report button at times but email does allow for explanation. With that said using email six sellers were completely removed. Others the items are still up.
> 
> Apologies for the long rant.


Good job once again.  The problem is they keep popping back up under new screen names, just like roaches...you kill one and there are more where that one came from.  Posh really needs a system to weed these out before they get listed on the site.  Tradesy claims to have some proprietary technology for that and I def don't see stuff like this on their site.  Of course, you could still have a seller send you something fake but the listing won't be brazenly advertising it as such.


----------



## Prettyn

BeenBurned said:


> They have a "report" button but I've reported hundreds (if not thousands) of Poshmark listings and have NEVER seen poshmark remove a fake -- EVER!
> 
> I've made many posts about my frustration both in this thread as well as on "Authenticate this Coach." I don't authenticate PM listings because of the site's lack of action.
> 
> Here's an example from this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-anyone-use-poshmark.780202/page-236#post-32390515


Poshmark removed two of my authentic items and I had to prove they were authentic?? Poshmark authenticators are doing a poor job!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Prettyn said:


> Poshmark removed two of my authentic items and I had to prove they were authentic?? Poshmark authenticators are doing a poor job!


What brand were the items and did they relist them?


----------



## Prettyn

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> What brand were the items and did they relist them?


Louis Vuitton and yes they relisted them.


----------



## Gblb

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Good job once again.  The problem is they keep popping back up under new screen names, just like roaches...you kill one and there are more where that one came from.  Posh really needs a system to weed these out before they get listed on the site.  Tradesy claims to have some proprietary technology for that and I def don't see stuff like this on their site.  Of course, you could still have a seller send you something fake but the listing won't be brazenly advertising it as such.


Couldn’t agree more! Does Tradesy use an algorithm like Lollipuff does?
The problem of not authenticating items under a certain value is it encourages this activity. Of course they’re going to open a new account as no one stops them. A seller lists a new LV neverfull MM for 400 with the retail price slashed as on sale. It’s obvious with plastic wrapped handles, pochette and thread coloring; you don’t need to be an expert to discern. Items like this are rampant on PM. PM in its current state looks like iOffer. If PM cannot find a solution to remedy the promotion & sale of counterfeit goods, then PM should stop pretending to be a safe & reputable marketplace. Solutions could be implemented to fix these issues. Update the site, software to weed out items, new in house brand experts, unit devoted to reported items, and listening to member suggestions. This costs $ and assume is not done because PM continues to make $ regardless.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gblb said:


> Couldn’t agree more! Does Tradesy use an algorithm like Lollipuff does?
> The problem of not authenticating items under a certain value is it encourages this activity. Of course they’re going to open a new account as no one stops them. A seller lists a new LV neverfull MM for 400 with the retail price slashed as on sale. It’s obvious with plastic wrapped handles, pochette and thread coloring; you don’t need to be an expert to discern. Items like this are rampant on PM. PM in its current state looks like iOffer. If PM cannot find a solution to remedy the promotion & sale of counterfeit goods, then PM should stop pretending to be a safe & reputable marketplace. Solutions could be implemented to fix these issues. Update the site, software to weed out items, new in house brand experts, unit devoted to reported items, and listening to member suggestions. This costs $ and assume is not done because PM continues to make $ regardless.


Tradesy uses an algorithm, though I think Lollipuff also has a human reviewing all the listings since it's a small site.  I trust Lollipuff more than Tradesy but at least Tradesy is better than Posh in terms of what they let on the site.  I think Posh should flag any new account that all of a sudden shows up with a bunch of designer listings.  Those accounts should have to be reviewed by a human before they let the listings up.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Gblb said:


> Couldn’t agree more! Does Tradesy use an algorithm like Lollipuff does?
> The problem of not authenticating items under a certain value is it encourages this activity. Of course they’re going to open a new account as no one stops them. A seller lists a new LV neverfull MM for 400 with the retail price slashed as on sale. It’s obvious with plastic wrapped handles, pochette and thread coloring; you don’t need to be an expert to discern. Items like this are rampant on PM. PM in its current state looks like iOffer. If PM cannot find a solution to remedy the promotion & sale of counterfeit goods, then PM should stop pretending to be a safe & reputable marketplace. Solutions could be implemented to fix these issues. Update the site, software to weed out items, new in house brand experts, unit devoted to reported items, and listening to member suggestions. This costs $ and assume is not done because PM continues to make $ regardless.


Though I will say that certain posh buyers know very well that what they are getting is counterfeit and don't care, they just want the cheap "LV" or "Chanel."  Some sellers outright say the item is not auth and it still sells.


----------



## whateve

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Tradesy uses an algorithm, though I think Lollipuff also has a human reviewing all the listings since it's a small site.  I trust Lollipuff more than Tradesy but at least Tradesy is better than Posh in terms of what they let on the site.  I think Posh should flag any new account that all of a sudden shows up with a bunch of designer listings.  Those accounts should have to be reviewed by a human before they let the listings up.


Ebay does this by limiting the number of designer items a new member can list.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Prettyn said:


> Louis Vuitton and yes they relisted them.


Definitely a hassle.  I think when listings are taken down they're not really reviewed by professional authenticators and it's just if they get a critical mass of complaints/reports.  The authenticators only review items actually purchased over $500 that go to PM HQ before going to the buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> What brand were the items and did they relist them?





Prettyn said:


> Louis Vuitton and yes they relisted them.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I think when listings are taken down they're not really reviewed by professional authenticators and it's just if they get a critical mass of complaints/reports.  The authenticators only review items actually purchased over $500 that go to PM HQ before going to the buyer.


This might be the only time that I'll ever (sort of) defend a counterfeit seller. I don't know what happens on Poshmark when they remove a listing but if it's anything like Tradesy, sellers may not be told why their listings are removed. 

As I understand it, although Tradesy responds to reports of fakes and does remove listings, they don't let sellers know that the listing was even removed! So not only does the seller not know the reason, but if she has a lot of listings, she may not even be aware of the missing item. 

If PM does something similar and simply removes items without notification to the seller, the seller might conceivably assume it was a glitch and relist. 

(On ebay, when a listing is removed for an illegal, infringing or other violation of ebay policy, the seller gets a very specific email telling them WHY the listing was removed as well as a link to their policies.)


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> This might be the only time that I'll ever (sort of) defend a counterfeit seller. I don't know what happens on Poshmark when they remove a listing but if it's anything like Tradesy, sellers may not be told why their listings are removed.
> 
> As I understand it, although Tradesy responds to reports of fakes and does remove listings, they don't let sellers know that the listing was even removed! So not only does the seller not know the reason, but if she has a lot of listings, she may not even be aware of the missing item.
> 
> If PM does something similar and simply removes items without notification to the seller, the seller might conceivably assume it was a glitch and relist.
> 
> (On ebay, when a listing is removed for an illegal, infringing or other violation of ebay policy, the seller gets a very specific email telling them WHY the listing was removed as well as a link to their policies.)


Posh tells you.  I had a random pair of costume jewelry earrings I bought at an independent boutique.  I listed them as unbranded and mentioned in the description that they were a similar style to Kendra Scott (not an identical style or knock off, just similar vibe).  Someone decided I was trying to sell a replica and reported my listing as a replica.  It was taken down and I asked them to relist and they said no, you're not allowed to even compare something to another brand!  The dumb earrings were only worth like $15 in the resale market anyway so I just donated them.  So I think they are trying to be strict but just can't keep up with all the listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Posh tells you.  I had a random pair of costume jewelry earrings I bought at an independent boutique.  I listed them as unbranded and mentioned in the description that they were a similar style to Kendra Scott (not an identical style or knock off, just similar vibe).  Someone decided I was trying to sell a replica and reported my listing as a replica.  It was taken down and I asked them to relist and they said no, *you're not allowed to even compare something to another brand! * The dumb earrings were only worth like $15 in the resale market anyway so I just donated them.  So I think they are trying to be strict but just can't keep up with all the listings.


That's not allowed on ebay either. It's considered to be key word spamming; using an unrelated key word to get extra hits on your listing. (By "unrelated" they mean that if it's not made by a company, you can't use that company's name.)


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> That's not allowed on ebay either. It's considered to be key word spamming; using an unrelated key word to get extra hits on your listing. (By "unrelated" they mean that if it's not made by a company, you can't use that company's name.)


Yeah, I mean I just dumped the item and am stricter about my listing descriptions, but it seems dumb that they are chasing things like that rather than actual counterfeit goods.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yeah, I mean I just dumped the item and am stricter about my listing descriptions, but it seems dumb that they are chasing things like that rather than actual counterfeit goods.


No argument on that point from me!


----------



## anthrosphere

Slow day on Posh for me. No sales, just a lot of spammers liking my page for no reason.  I tried reducing my prices a little more but it's not helping. Didn't know Poshers are so cheap.


----------



## nygrl

Just wanted to come here and share my experience with Poshmark. I use the platform almost exclusively to sell my items, mostly contemporary bags, clothing, and shoes. The app is so easy to use, and I've been selling there for about 6 years now. I have had a good experience overall, and I've been able to clear out a lot of my closet. I've really only had one small issue in the very beginning, when I was selling an old Coach wristlet. The item was not new as I'd used it many times before and I clearly disclosed that there was a stain on the front. Someone purchased it and then filed a complaint against me, saying that the item was not as described. I have a feeling that she wanted a brand new, or close to new, item, or it was possibly buyer's remorse. Posh sided with me, and agreed that I was upfront about the item's condition. I also recently sold a high-ticket item, a LV Pochette Metis, and it went through smoothly. I was definitely super worried that something would happen and I either wouldn't get my money or my bag back, so I was basically on edge for nearly a week. Moving forward, I'll continue to use Poshmark to sell contemporary brands, but I think I'll stick to Fashionphile for luxury items. People definitely lowball you like crazy and I'd rather take a slightly lower cut than deal with the uneasiness and annoyances.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

anthrosphere said:


> Slow day on Posh for me. No sales, just a lot of spammers liking my page for no reason.  I tried reducing my prices a little more but it's not helping. Didn't know Poshers are so cheap.


There are lots of cheap lowballers on posh.  I declined a lot of rude offers this week.  However there are still some reasonable people who come along often enough to keep me on the platform.  I got several things sold at reasonable prices over the past few weeks as well. Just have to wait for the right buyers to come along.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nygrl said:


> Just wanted to come here and share my experience with Poshmark. I use the platform almost exclusively to sell my items, mostly contemporary bags, clothing, and shoes. The app is so easy to use, and I've been selling there for about 6 years now. I have had a good experience overall, and I've been able to clear out a lot of my closet. I've really only had one small issue in the very beginning, when I was selling an old Coach wristlet. The item was not new as I'd used it many times before and I clearly disclosed that there was a stain on the front. Someone purchased it and then filed a complaint against me, saying that the item was not as described. I have a feeling that she wanted a brand new, or close to new, item, or it was possibly buyer's remorse. Posh sided with me, and agreed that I was upfront about the item's condition. I also recently sold a high-ticket item, a LV Pochette Metis, and it went through smoothly. I was definitely super worried that something would happen and I either wouldn't get my money or my bag back, so I was basically on edge for nearly a week. Moving forward, I'll continue to use Poshmark to sell contemporary brands, but I think I'll stick to Fashionphile for luxury items. People definitely lowball you like crazy and I'd rather take a slightly lower cut than deal with the uneasiness and annoyances.


I sold my first high end luxury item with Posh last week--a valentino bag.  I've been on the platform about a year and have mostly sold mid-range items.  It passed through the posh authentication process smoothly and it was sent to the buyer by posh.  I'm just waiting for them to sign for it so I can get my earnings released.  I'm much less nervous selling this through posh than say tradesy, because the item passes through posh for inspection first and the odds of a scamming buyer being successful are much lower.  I had actually submitted this bag to Fashionphile for a quote, it was a $3800 NWT bag, and I didn't expect anywhere close to retail for it but they offered me an insulting $830.  I sold it on posh for $1900.  If I had gotten a lot of use out of the bag already I might have been fine taking a lower amount from Fashionphile but not for something I hadn't even used.


----------



## nygrl

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I sold my first high end luxury item with Posh last week--a valentino bag.  I've been on the platform about a year and have mostly sold mid-range items.  It passed through the posh authentication process smoothly and it was sent to the buyer by posh.  I'm just waiting for them to sign for it so I can get my earnings released.  I'm much less nervous selling this through posh than say tradesy, because the item passes through posh for inspection first and the odds of a scamming buyer being successful are much lower.  I had actually submitted this bag to Fashionphile for a quote, it was a $3800 NWT bag, and I didn't expect anywhere close to retail for it but they offered me an insulting $830.  I sold it on posh for $1900.  If I had gotten a lot of use out of the bag already I might have been fine taking a lower amount from Fashionphile but not for something I hadn't even used.



I agree with you on selling it through Poshmark than some of the other resell sites, like Tradesy. The only reason why I was okay selling a luxury bag on Poshmark was because of the authentication service. Although I understand that they sometimes aren't the most reliable, it sort of passed some of the liability off me and onto them. If the buyer claims the bag is not authentic and wants a refund, it would be between them and Poshmark. In my case, the quote I received from Fashionphile was about $250 less than what I would make selling it myself, so I decided to take a chance. I may do it again if I receive a super low offer from Fashionphile. However, if the difference is about $100 or so, I'd rather just consign it with Fashionphile.


----------



## BeenBurned

nygrl said:


> Although I understand that they sometimes aren't the most reliable, it sort of passed some of the liability off me and onto them. If the buyer claims the bag is not authentic and wants a refund, it would be between them and Poshmark.


I'm not sure you should feel so "comfortable." Poshmark has been shown to deem authentic items as fake. (Their experts have been wrong in both calling fakes authentic and authentic items fake.) 

So if a buyer calls your authentic item fake and PM agrees with them (right or wrong), I believe you'd get your bag back and lose the money.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure you should feel so "comfortable." Poshmark has been shown to deem authentic items as fake. (Their experts have been wrong in both calling fakes authentic and authentic items fake.)
> 
> So if a buyer calls your authentic item fake and PM agrees with them (right or wrong), I believe you'd get your bag back and lose the money.


PM inspects the bag first, then sends to the buyer.  If PM deemed the bag fake, they would not send it to the buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> PM inspects the bag first, then sends to the buyer.  If PM deemed the bag fake, they would not send it to the buyer.


Thanks. I was talking about items that went to the buyer, disputes filed (and proven fake, BTW)  and items sent to PM for "expert" review.

There have been cases where (non-luxe) items were fake and Poshmark agreed to examine the bag in person. And even after their "team of experts" had it in hand, they still got it wrong.

Here's just one example. Read my post but also, expand the post I quoted:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-1154#post-30643721

My point is that although they don't pre-inspect Coach, if this Coach bag were one they'd have inspected before being sent to a buyer, that item WOULD have gone to the buyer and it was 100% fake.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I was talking about items that went to the buyer, disputes filed (and proven fake, BTW)  and items sent to PM for "expert" review.
> 
> There have been cases where (non-luxe) items were fake and Poshmark agreed to examine the bag in person. And even after their "team of experts" had it in hand, they still got it wrong.
> 
> Here's just one example. Read my post but also, expand the post I quoted:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-1154#post-30643721
> 
> My point is that although they don't pre-inspect Coach, if this Coach bag were one they'd have inspected before being sent to a buyer, that item WOULD have gone to the buyer and it was 100% fake.


Oh ok.  Yeah the service only provides [some] peace of mind for items over $500 for sellers who know their stuff is legit.


----------



## ang3lina33

Bought a Saint Laurent Loulou on Poshmark.. just goes to show how great their “Expert Authenticators” are.. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]






Thankfully, my bag is indeed authentic! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeenBurned

ang3lina33 said:


> Bought a Saint Laurent Loulou on Poshmark.. just goes to show how great their “Expert Authenticators” are.. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4152837
> View attachment 4152838
> View attachment 4152839
> 
> 
> Thankfully, my bag is indeed authentic! [emoji173]️


lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

ang3lina33 said:


> Bought a Saint Laurent Loulou on Poshmark.. just goes to show how great their “Expert Authenticators” are.. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4152837
> View attachment 4152838
> View attachment 4152839
> 
> 
> Thankfully, my bag is indeed authentic! [emoji173]️



Gorgeous bag! I’m so glad its authentic.


----------



## pursepectives

I just purchased a fake pair of Valentinos on Poshmark  The bottoms and inner labels looked okay, but there's no inside serial number. The box is authentic though, and the bottoms and inner valentinos were almost identical to the real ones. I didn't check this out in time, and Posh already released the seller's earnings. The seller has some other high end things listed in their closet, but these are fake. Is a credit card chargeback my only option?


----------



## Monsieur Candie

ang3lina33 said:


> Bought a Saint Laurent Loulou on Poshmark.. just goes to show how great their “Expert Authenticators” are.. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4152837
> View attachment 4152838
> View attachment 4152839
> 
> 
> Thankfully, my bag is indeed authentic! [emoji173]️


I doubt that even unskilled authenticator will make such a mistake. In my opinion, that is a mistake form some staff member.


----------



## BeenBurned

pursepectives said:


> I just purchased a fake pair of Valentinos on Poshmark  The bottoms and inner labels looked okay, but there's no inside serial number. The box is authentic though, and the bottoms and inner valentinos were almost identical to the real ones. I didn't check this out in time, and Posh already released the seller's earnings. The seller has some other high end things listed in their closet, but these are fake. Is a credit card chargeback my only option?


I don't know the brand or the shoes but did you post here to verify your suspicions? 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-valentino.649683/

It's always a good idea to confirm before accusing and disputing. 

And believe me! I'm not a Poshmark supporter!


----------



## ThisVNchick

pursepectives said:


> I just purchased a fake pair of Valentinos on Poshmark  The bottoms and inner labels looked okay, but there's no inside serial number. The box is authentic though, and the bottoms and inner valentinos were almost identical to the real ones. I didn't check this out in time, and Posh already released the seller's earnings. The seller has some other high end things listed in their closet, but these are fake. Is a credit card chargeback my only option?



Send them an email. My friend was able to dispute an authenticity claim after the funds were released because she couldn’t get to a store within the 3 days to compare. CS ended up refunding her money and asking her to ship the item back to the seller. Not sure if they pull the funds from the seller or just take the loss themselves.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

pursepectives said:


> I just purchased a fake pair of Valentinos on Poshmark  The bottoms and inner labels looked okay, but there's no inside serial number. The box is authentic though, and the bottoms and inner valentinos were almost identical to the real ones. I didn't check this out in time, and Posh already released the seller's earnings. The seller has some other high end things listed in their closet, but these are fake. Is a credit card chargeback my only option?



I was looking at sold listings on posh yesterday for pricing comps (I was listing val shoes) and saw someone bought a pair of fake rockstud flats for $475.  

These are them, 99% sure they are fake: https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-NUDE-FLATS-5b396efebaebf6dc8061ab27

Did Posh tell you they couldn't do anything because they already released the earnings?  Sometimes they will just eat the cost and refund you as a courtesy.  You might have to send them in to them for authentication though.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the brand or the shoes but did you post here to verify your suspicions?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-valentino.649683/
> 
> It's always a good idea to confirm before accusing and disputing.
> 
> And believe me! I'm not a Poshmark supporter!


There's also a separate thread just for Val shoes in the shoe forum.  The person there seems to respond sooner than in the main thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## pursepectives

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the brand or the shoes but did you post here to verify your suspicions?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-valentino.649683/
> 
> It's always a good idea to confirm before accusing and disputing.
> 
> And believe me! I'm not a Poshmark supporter!


There's no serial number, and I compared the fonts to the real thing and it just looks a little off. I had a bad gut feeling when I received them, but wasn't able to compare them to the real thing until yesterday. I've posted in the Valentino shoe authentication thread just to get a second opinion. The seller claimed they were authentic but now is saying they were selling them "for a friend".



ThisVNchick said:


> Send them an email. My friend was able to dispute an authenticity claim after the funds were released because she couldn’t get to a store within the 3 days to compare. CS ended up refunding her money and asking her to ship the item back to the seller. Not sure if they pull the funds from the seller or just take the loss themselves.


I've sent them an email, but their CS is terrible (which is why I prefer to buy/sell mostly on Ebay, but there are better deals to be found on PM) and they sometimes either take a long time to respond to emails or never respond at all.



MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I was looking at sold listings on posh yesterday for pricing comps (I was listing val shoes) and saw someone bought a pair of fake rockstud flats for $475.
> 
> These are them, 99% sure they are fake: https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD-NUDE-FLATS-5b396efebaebf6dc8061ab27
> 
> Did Posh tell you they couldn't do anything because they already released the earnings?  Sometimes they will just eat the cost and refund you as a courtesy.  You might have to send them in to them for authentication though.


I'm willing to send them in, and I'm still waiting on their reply. I buy and sell on PM fairly frequently, and usually catch counterfeits. This was just a busy week for me and there wasn't anything I could strongly point to that was fake.



MyAwesomeFinds said:


> There's also a separate thread just for Val shoes in the shoe forum.  The person there seems to respond sooner than in the main thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


 Thank you! I've posted on that thread


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> There's also a separate thread just for Val shoes in the shoe forum.  The person there seems to respond sooner than in the main thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


Thanks for that link. I knew Val shoes were done separately from the regular shoes authentication (Glass slipper) thread. But I couldn't find the correct one in my quickie search.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for that link. I knew Val shoes were done separately from the regular shoes authentication (Glass slipper) thread. But I couldn't find the correct one in my quickie search.


Those look like definite fakes to me. Font on the label is wrong and some of the studs are not straight.

ETA I have authentic rockstud ballerinas from a trusted source that do not have a serial number inside.  That is not the giveaway.  It's the font, and the stamp placement on the sole is also off.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

pursepectives said:


> There's no serial number, and I compared the fonts to the real thing and it just looks a little off. I had a bad gut feeling when I received them, but wasn't able to compare them to the real thing until yesterday. I've posted in the Valentino shoe authentication thread just to get a second opinion. The seller claimed they were authentic but now is saying they were selling them "for a friend".
> 
> 
> I've sent them an email, but their CS is terrible (which is why I prefer to buy/sell mostly on Ebay, but there are better deals to be found on PM) and they sometimes either take a long time to respond to emails or never respond at all.
> 
> I'm willing to send them in, and I'm still waiting on their reply. I buy and sell on PM fairly frequently, and usually catch counterfeits. This was just a busy week for me and there wasn't anything I could strongly point to that was fake.
> 
> Thank you! I've posted on that thread


oops i hit reply to the wrong person, but i just posted above that I definitely think those shoes are fake.


----------



## pursepectives

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Those look like definite fakes to me. Font on the label is wrong and some of the studs are not straight.
> 
> ETA I have authentic rockstud ballerinas from a trusted source that do not have a serial number inside.  That is not the giveaway.  It's the font, and the stamp placement on the sole is also off.


Thanks for letting me know! I definitely didn't take a close enough look, and now I'm paying for it. Poshmark still hasn't replied, but I guess they use 24 hours as their SLA


----------



## BeenBurned

Based on the listing and the seller's comments to your complaint, it looks like the seller is willing to take the return.


----------



## pursepectives

BeenBurned said:


> Based on the listing and the seller's comments to your complaint, it looks like the seller is willing to take the return.


I don't think the seller would refund me 100% since posh has already taken a cut of their earnings. And there's no guarantee in place to do a secure return outside of Poshmark.


----------



## Leeleetva

pursepectives said:


> I don't think the seller would refund me 100% since posh has already taken a cut of their earnings. And there's no guarantee in place to do a secure return outside of Poshmark.


I use Poshmark. I purchased a Burberry from a seller, and when I received it, it was not authentic. I didn’t accept it. Instead, I clicked on the ‘problem’ option below it, which opens a case for review. PM allows 3 days to accept, before they release any moneys. My case was approved for a return, and I was refunded to full amount to include what would have been PMs cut. Hope this helps in the future.


----------



## Luv n bags

I can’t believe all the fakes on Poshmark! No matter how many times I report it, the items still are listed.  And Poshmark requests that people report fakes.


----------



## Prettyn

Miso Fine said:


> I can’t believe all the fakes on Poshmark! No matter how many times I report it, the items still are listed.  And Poshmark requests that people report fakes.


I don’t think they have enough staff that can authenticate all the items. Sometimes the take down the authentic items!


----------



## accessoryfreak

I had a good experience buying a Dior Rasta Saddle from Poshmark. However, for whatever reason, I get the impression that the authenticators don't specialize (like you would find on this forum). I'm not disparaging, BTW, just giving my take.

Prior to purchase, I was able to get two different authentication estimates - one here in Authenticate This > Dior and one paid from Jill's Consignments [https://www.jillsconsignment.com/Designer-Handbag-Authentications.php] - with both giving an affirmative. I would recommend that anyone purchasing from a platform (Poshmark, Tradesy, Vestiare Collective, etc.) that doesn't have the bags in-hand at the time of the transaction do the same.


----------



## bernz84

I have a question about problem buyers. Unfortunately, my friend is the one who is the problem buyer.

She bought a pair of shoes off poshmark that were about $80. Turns out they were the wrong pair of shoes; she paid for ones that are in worse condition than the ones she actually wanted. After fighting with the seller and Poshmark to cancel the sale (which I’m assuming they didn’t approve), she says she is going to refuse shipment.

While she’s my friend and I understand people make mistakes, I’m actually pretty mad at her for wasting this person’s/the seller’s time. My question is, what is the likelihood she can get a refund? I’m really hoping she doesn’t...


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I sell casually on eBay and Poshmark. Nothing over a few hundred dollars. I accepted an offer of $40 for a pair of shoes I had listed for $50. Unfortunately the buyer’s payment didn’t go through. Does she have 24 hours to fix her cc card info?


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Bad week on Poshmark. One non-paying buyer. One person who bid, canceled, bid, canceled (are you sensing a pattern), and bid again. I countered in the middle and she bid the same amount again. Blocked. And now one buyer who bought an LV item and the postman can’t get into her building to deliver. Annoying things happen in threes too, right?


----------



## anthrosphere

lizzy_bennett said:


> Bad week on Poshmark. One non-paying buyer. One person who bid, canceled, bid, canceled (are you sensing a pattern), and bid again. I countered in the middle and she bid the same amount again. Blocked. And now one buyer who bought an LV item and the postman can’t get into her building to deliver. Annoying things happen in threes too, right?


You can bid on Poshmark? I'm guessing that you and the buyer were exchanging best offers through messaging, right? Or am I wrong? Anyway, sorry you had so many annoying buyers. 

My only annoyance is the sales are really slow, no matter how many times I try lowering my prices. I just keep getting likes but when I try to send offers to them, radio silence. Super frustrating.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Used the wrong term. She made an offer. A lowball one at that. 

I try to be reasonable too and lower prices. No buyers, just likers. 



anthrosphere said:


> You can bid on Poshmark? I'm guessing that you and the buyer were exchanging best offers through messaging, right? Or am I wrong? Anyway, sorry you had so many annoying buyers.
> 
> My only annoyance is the sales are really slow, no matter how many times I try lowering my prices. I just keep getting likes but when I try to send offers to them, radio silence. Super frustrating.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

lizzy_bennett said:


> Bad week on Poshmark. One non-paying buyer. One person who bid, canceled, bid, canceled (are you sensing a pattern), and bid again. I countered in the middle and she bid the same amount again. Blocked. And now one buyer who bought an LV item and the postman can’t get into her building to deliver. Annoying things happen in threes too, right?


I had 2 recent flakes too, but luckily Posh did right by me.  They both happened to be for expensive items that had to go to posh ******************--my only ones after being on posh for over a year.  The first was a NWT Valentino bag sold for $1900.  Posh Authenticate approved and sent it to buyer.  No one at buyer's address was available to sign for it.  Sat at post office for over a week.  When I complained about having to wait for my earnings to be released (they still give buyer 3 days to accept even after being approved by posh authenticate), they released them for me.  Still not sure if buyer left the $1900 bag at the post office!  Sold a pair of NWT Valentino shoes for $875.  Got approved by Posh Authenticate.  Posh sent to buyer.  Buyer refused the shipment!  I complained to posh, they released by earnings anyway.  Not sure if these people don't realize that posh does not accept returns, esp. when the item has already been inspected and approved by Posh!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

People are just so oblivious and entitled. Go shop at Nordstrom and pay full price. I shipped an LV wallet and the buyer still hasn’t confirmed on day 2. I looked at her closet and she has nothing for sale. Not sure if she just doesn’t know how Posh works. I wish buyers had to have more of a history buying and selling before they were allowed to buy high dollar items. 



MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I had 2 recent flakes too, but luckily Posh did right by me.  They both happened to be for expensive items that had to go to posh ******************--my only ones after being on posh for over a year.  The first was a NWT Valentino bag sold for $1900.  Posh Authenticate approved and sent it to buyer.  No one at buyer's address was available to sign for it.  Sat at post office for over a week.  When I complained about having to wait for my earnings to be released (they still give buyer 3 days to accept even after being approved by posh authenticate), they released them for me.  Still not sure if buyer left the $1900 bag at the post office!  Sold a pair of NWT Valentino shoes for $875.  Got approved by Posh Authenticate.  Posh sent to buyer.  Buyer refused the shipment!  I complained to posh, they released by earnings anyway.  Not sure if these people don't realize that posh does not accept returns, esp. when the item has already been inspected and approved by Posh!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

lizzy_bennett said:


> People are just so oblivious and entitled. Go shop at Nordstrom and pay full price. I shipped an LV wallet and the buyer still hasn’t confirmed on day 2. I looked at her closet and she has nothing for sale. Not sure if she just doesn’t know how Posh works. I wish buyers had to have more of a history buying and selling before they were allowed to buy high dollar items.


My impression is that people with no sales don't know how it works.  Well one more day and you should get your money!

As for lots of likers and no buyers, I think a lot of people use posh for fantasy window shopping.  I've clicked on people who like some of my designer items and they are selling used mall brand stuff for $10.  Most likely don't have the budget to buy.


----------



## ThisVNchick

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I had 2 recent flakes too, but luckily Posh did right by me.  They both happened to be for expensive items that had to go to posh ******************--my only ones after being on posh for over a year.  The first was a NWT Valentino bag sold for $1900.  Posh Authenticate approved and sent it to buyer.  No one at buyer's address was available to sign for it.  Sat at post office for over a week.  When I complained about having to wait for my earnings to be released (they still give buyer 3 days to accept even after being approved by posh authenticate), they released them for me.  Still not sure if buyer left the $1900 bag at the post office!  Sold a pair of NWT Valentino shoes for $875.  Got approved by Posh Authenticate.  Posh sent to buyer.  Buyer refused the shipment!  I complained to posh, they released by earnings anyway.  *Not sure if these people don't realize that posh does not accept returns, esp. when the item has already been inspected and approved by Posh!*



This is not true. Posh authenticates but they don't always ensure that the item is as described. I've personally had experiences where the seller claimed the item was in new/excellent condition and it was not. The item went through Posh for authentication and "inspection", but when it got to me, it was definitely SNAD. We are talking large scuffs along the corners edge, items that was listed with authenticity card but then wasn't shipped with it, etc...In all of those cases I was able to get a refund.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ThisVNchick said:


> This is not true. Posh authenticates but they don't always ensure that the item is as described. I've personally had experiences where the seller claimed the item was in new/excellent condition and it was not. The item went through Posh for authentication and "inspection", but when it got to me, it was definitely SNAD. We are talking large scuffs along the corners edge, items that was listed with authenticity card but then wasn't shipped with it, etc...In all of those cases I was able to get a refund.


Well, the emails Posh sent me stated that my items were inspected for condition and authenticity and passed.  I'm sure they have dropped the ball in certain cases (like yours).  I wonder if they are giving this girl who refused my shoe delivery a refund out of their own pocket though.  If she refused the shipment she can't complain the shoes were NAD!  Seems like a definite buyers remorse situation to me. 

In your case did the seller try to argue that posh inspected the item and approved it?


----------



## ThisVNchick

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Well, the emails Posh sent me stated that my items were inspected for condition and authenticity and passed.  I'm sure they have dropped the ball in certain cases (like yours).  I wonder if they are giving this girl who refused my shoe delivery a refund out of their own pocket though.  If she refused the shipment she can't complain the shoes were NAD!  Seems like a definite buyers remorse situation to me.
> 
> In your case did the seller try to argue that posh inspected the item and approved it?



The one with the scuffs did. She responded and said those marks were not there when she sent the bag [emoji849] but some sellers just straight up lie! They over value their items and then get upset when you call them out on it. I’ve have a couple instances where I had to go back and zoom into their photos and point the flaw out and then are they quiet like a church mouse. The seller that didn’t include the accessories never responded to the case. 

But from my buying experiences, I don’t feel like Poshmark inspects condition unless it’s is very obvious. Meaning, the item either reeks of smoke/foul odor or it is in very trashed condition. To me, it doesn’t seem like they care/check on the smaller flaws or bother to read the description. Had a “brand new” bag shipped to me with scratch marks in the interior (from obvious use). I’m thinking to myself how the heck this passes their inspection?!?


----------



## ThisVNchick

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Well, the emails Posh sent me stated that my items were inspected for condition and authenticity and passed.  I'm sure they have dropped the ball in certain cases (like yours).  I wonder if they are giving this girl who refused my shoe delivery a refund out of their own pocket though.  If she refused the shipment she can't complain the shoes were NAD!  Seems like a definite buyers remorse situation to me.
> 
> In your case did the seller try to argue that posh inspected the item and approved it?



Here is what I mean (item just delivered today). I placed a $700 order for a LV Bloomsbury that was described as “like-new”. This bag went to Posh for authentication and inspection. This is not a small mark either and Posh somehow “missed” it. There are multiple large cracks on the canvas and in very visible areas. 

This happens all the time to me. I think if you’re a good and honest seller you shouldn’t have any problems with returns from buyers. But a handful of Posh sellers aren’t like that so that’s why sometimes I wished Poshmark would be more proactive about inspecting the item rather than just authenticating it. It wastes my time and theirs, not including the money they lose from all the postages.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ThisVNchick said:


> Here is what I mean (item just delivered today). I placed a $700 order for a LV Bloomsbury that was described as “like-new”. This bag went to Posh for authentication and inspection. This is not a small mark either and Posh somehow “missed” it. There are multiple large cracks on the canvas and in very visible areas.
> 
> This happens all the time to me. I think if you’re a good and honest seller you shouldn’t have any problems with returns from buyers. But a handful of Posh sellers aren’t like that so that’s why sometimes I wished Poshmark would be more proactive about inspecting the item rather than just authenticating it. It wastes my time and theirs, not including the money they lose from all the postages.
> 
> View attachment 4172235
> View attachment 4172236


Yup that's definitely not "like new" condition.  Will you try to return or get a partial refund?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ThisVNchick said:


> Here is what I mean (item just delivered today). I placed a $700 order for a LV Bloomsbury that was described as “like-new”. This bag went to Posh for authentication and inspection. This is not a small mark either and Posh somehow “missed” it. There are multiple large cracks on the canvas and in very visible areas.
> 
> This happens all the time to me. I think if you’re a good and honest seller you shouldn’t have any problems with returns from buyers. But a handful of Posh sellers aren’t like that so that’s why sometimes I wished Poshmark would be more proactive about inspecting the item rather than just authenticating it. It wastes my time and theirs, not including the money they lose from all the postages.
> 
> View attachment 4172235
> View attachment 4172236


You know, seeing this I am actually annoyed as a seller as well.  If posh did better inspections it would also protect sellers from dishonest buyers.


----------



## ThisVNchick

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> You know, seeing this I am actually annoyed as a seller as well.  If posh did better inspections it would also protect sellers from dishonest buyers.



Yes, I guess the knife potentially cuts both ways. 

But yes, I am going to return this. Cracked canvas is the worst kind of wear for LV canvas. I would have never bothered considering the bag if the cracks were originally disclosed.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

bernz84 said:


> I have a question about problem buyers. Unfortunately, my friend is the one who is the problem buyer.
> 
> She bought a pair of shoes off poshmark that were about $80. Turns out they were the wrong pair of shoes; she paid for ones that are in worse condition than the ones she actually wanted. After fighting with the seller and Poshmark to cancel the sale (which I’m assuming they didn’t approve), she says she is going to refuse shipment.
> 
> While she’s my friend and I understand people make mistakes, I’m actually pretty mad at her for wasting this person’s/the seller’s time. My question is, what is the likelihood she can get a refund? I’m really hoping she doesn’t...


I had a buyer refuse shipment on something and Posh still released my earnings, but that item went through Posh authentication first.  I am not sure if they are going to accept the item back and refund the buyer out of their own pocket.  I am curious what happened here--did you find out?


----------



## sdkitty

I made an offer on something yesterday.  24 hour clock is running out.  I don't know if she doesn't want to sell or if she hasn't seen it.  It seems she does go on the site and was there approx the time I placed my order yesterday.  After the 24 hours, can she still see my offer and possibly respond and ask me to do again?


----------



## anthrosphere

sdkitty said:


> I made an offer on something yesterday.  24 hour clock is running out.  I don't know if she doesn't want to sell or if she hasn't seen it.  It seems she does go on the site and was there approx the time I placed my order yesterday.  After the 24 hours, can she still see my offer and possibly respond and ask me to do again?


After the time expires, you will have to resubmit the offer again in order for her to respond to it.


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> After the time expires, you will have to resubmit the offer again in order for her to respond to it.


I think she probably saw it and ignored it so not sure I'd want to try again.
But on the chance she didn't see it in the first 24 hours, could she see the expired offer and contact me?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

sdkitty said:


> I think she probably saw it and ignored it so not sure I'd want to try again.
> But on the chance she didn't see it in the first 24 hours, could she see the expired offer and contact me?


Yes, she would be able to see the expired offer and send you a new offer in response.


----------



## lulu212121

I am done with Posh after this last purchase. This is the 2nd time in a month that I have made contact with a seller about an item to make sure it is available. I make an offer, seller accepts offer, then seller does not ship it. It has been 5 days and Posh just sent a "shipping reminder" to the seller. Neither seller ever contacted me to let me know there would be a delay in shipping. The last seller took 9 days to ship.


----------



## Prettyn

lulu212121 said:


> I am done with Posh after this last purchase. This is the 2nd time in a month that I have made contact with a seller about an item to make sure it is available. I make an offer, seller accepts offer, then seller does not ship it. It has been 5 days and Posh just sent a "shipping reminder" to the seller. Neither seller ever contacted me to let me know there would be a delay in shipping. The last seller took 9 days to ship.


I wouldn’t quit Poshmark, you can get great deals on there. I would look at their feedback and see how long it takes for them to ship. I usually ask the seller a question regarding the item  before I purchase, if they don’t answer I don’t purchase.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

lulu212121 said:


> I am done with Posh after this last purchase. This is the 2nd time in a month that I have made contact with a seller about an item to make sure it is available. I make an offer, seller accepts offer, then seller does not ship it. It has been 5 days and Posh just sent a "shipping reminder" to the seller. Neither seller ever contacted me to let me know there would be a delay in shipping. The last seller took 9 days to ship.


Sorry you got 2 flaky sellers in a row, but there are tons of great sellers on poshmark with oodles of positive feedback and quick ship times.  You can see a seller's average ship time by clicking on "about" for their profile.  Mine is one day.  Some sellers have a same day average ship time.  It's definitely more risky to buy from people who don't have any feedback or history, so maybe steer clear of them unless they are attentive about answering questions.


----------



## Beantown007

I'm new here (and fairly new to Poshmark). I've sold a bit (it's too taxing and labor intensive: parties, sharing, caring, and low-ballers. Most of the things I purchased had undisclosed issues or zero measurments-and the one I complained about to Poshmark they denied-so, I'll never buy there again-but I'll sell w/o expending effort to participate in all those nonsensical Poshmastic love-ins. 

Two things: Poshmark asked users to authenticate items for them (or, at least add input to verification) so they are depending on (potentially) uneducated users to say "yay" or "nay" even if they truly don't know. 
and I bought a pair of Maria Tash earrings that Poshmark authenticated-bc they now know Maria Tash?-one post was bent so that earring does not sit properly.  and then there was the NWT Anthro kimono that was a big shawl with no sleeves-both denied for a return
so, be aware, you may not get what you bargain for-the Poshmark business model is for sellers to provide as little amount of info as possible and if it doesnt work for the buyer, Re-posh it. They keep making 20% and you'll lose 20%-only really problematic when it's  pricy item. 

Tradesy isn't so hot either: we want you to ship in < 24 hours but we are taking >21 days to pay you. 
I got a few decent deals on Postmark-But for the most part, will probably not be the only one longer buying there


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Beantown007 said:


> I'm new here (and fairly new to Poshmark). I've sold a bit (it's too taxing and labor intensive: parties, sharing, caring, and low-ballers. Most of the things I purchased had undisclosed issues or zero measurments-and the one I complained about to Poshmark they denied-so, I'll never buy there again-but I'll sell w/o expending effort to participate in all those nonsensical Poshmastic love-ins.
> 
> Two things: Poshmark asked users to authenticate items for them (or, at least add input to verification) so they are depending on (potentially) uneducated users to say "yay" or "nay" even if they truly don't know.
> and I bought a pair of Maria Tash earrings that Poshmark authenticated-bc they now know Maria Tash?-one post was bent so that earring does not sit properly.  and then there was the NWT Anthro kimono that was a big shawl with no sleeves-both denied for a return
> so, be aware, you may not get what you bargain for-the Poshmark business model is for sellers to provide as little amount of info as possible and if it doesnt work for the buyer, Re-posh it. They keep making 20% and you'll lose 20%-only really problematic when it's  pricy item.
> 
> Tradesy isn't so hot either: we want you to ship in < 24 hours but we are taking >21 days to pay you.
> I got a few decent deals on Postmark-But for the most part, will probably not be the only one longer buying there



Undisclosed flaws are definitely a problem.  As for measurements, if the seller is not providing them and you need them, you have to ask before buying.  Not getting measurements and then being upset about fit is not a legit reason to return.  

Did you complain about the condition of the bent earrings, regardless of authentication?


----------



## Beantown007

I complained about the "kimono"  I received. The photos were clearly manipulated in a way to not have to question, "is this a kimono or a  shall?".  I take full responsibility for ordering items too big/too small sans measurements, but a OSFA kimono? Based on the photos never would have though to ask, does this actually have kimono sleeves; I was deceived. 

Regarding the earrings: I tried to cancel bc they weren't yet shipped (after the kimono incident) but Poshmark refused to do so. They sell their "Poshmark authentication service" for order over $500.-but they don't know what they're doing. 
If they have a need to ask users to input their opinion on designer goods, clearly they do not have the expertise/desire/ or manpower to authenticate. 

Despite the flaw-I did get a great deal on the earrings-but, they were in fact not as described and I will not take the chance on Poshmark again. Especially for pricy items. Pay a bit more=peace of mind.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Beantown007 said:


> I complained about the "kimono"  I received. The photos were clearly manipulated in a way to not have to question, "is this a kimono or a  shall?".  I take full responsibility for ordering items too big/too small sans measurements, but a OSFA kimono? Based on the photos never would have though to ask, does this actually have kimono sleeves; I was deceived.
> 
> Regarding the earrings: I tried to cancel bc they weren't yet shipped (after the kimono incident) but Poshmark refused to do so. They sell their "Poshmark authentication service" for order over $500.-but they don't know what they're doing.
> If they have a need to ask users to input their opinion on designer goods, clearly they do not have the expertise/desire/ or manpower to authenticate.
> 
> Despite the flaw-I did get a great deal on the earrings-but, they were in fact not as described and I will not take the chance on Poshmark again. Especially for pricy items. Pay a bit more=peace of mind.



Right, you can only cancel within 3 hours of an order.  Sellers have had incidents in the past where they shipped an order and then it was cancelled.  I think they changed their policy after that.  It also could have been shipped but the tracking hadn't picked up yet.

Asking users input on authentication is only for taking down reported listings, it is not for items that are actually purchased that go to posh for authentication.  I think if a certain number of reviewers say something is suspect or whatnot they will take the listing down.

Was the kimono described as a kimono by Anthro or just by the seller?  Interested as to what the original product name was.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Asking users input on authentication is only for taking down reported listings, it is not for items that are actually purchased that go to posh for authentication.  I think if a certain number of reviewers say something is suspect or whatnot they will take the listing down.


In all the years I've watched PM, I've reported (probably) thousands of fakes and I've NEVER seen Poshmark take down a listing. 

The only listings that have been ended are those (rare cases) where an honest seller does it herself because she's been told it's fake. 

More often, sellers who know what kind of junk they're peddling block and report those who try to help.


----------



## Beantown007

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Right, you can only cancel within 3 hours of an order.  Sellers have had incidents in the past where they shipped an order and then it was cancelled.  I think they changed their policy after that.  It also could have been shipped but the tracking hadn't picked up yet.
> 
> Asking users input on authentication is only for taking down reported listings, it is not for items that are actually purchased that go to posh for authentication.  I think if a certain number of reviewers say something is suspect or whatnot they will take the listing down.
> 
> Was the kimono described as a kimono by Anthro or just by the seller?  Interested as to what the original product name was.



It was described as a kimono from Anthro-but the seller photos showed an actual kimono (the way she had it draped) never in a million years would I have thought it anything other than a kimono. I always put measurements and would have showed the open sides. 

So between that and the no measurements thing-I'm done buying there. I did get an incredible deal on Maria Tash studs but overall, not a great experience buying or selling. 

And those earrings were indeed sent to Poshmark-I do not get the feeling they're expert in authenticating anything and I'd be hard pressed to belly they actually have a trained gemologist to consult with.


----------



## Beantown007

BeenBurned said:


> In all the years I've watched PM, I've reported (probably) thousands of fakes and I've NEVER seen Poshmark take down a listing.
> 
> The only listings that have been ended are those (rare cases) where an honest seller does it herself because she's been told it's fake.
> 
> More often, sellers who know what kind of junk they're peddling block and report those who try to help.



The site is overrun with fakes-and people buy...........I saw lots of LV belts and pricy sneakers.  Although the prices are so low on some I'm sure people know theyre fake


----------



## sdkitty

so today is monday.  on saturday I made an offer (10% off asking) and was ignored.  also same day I asked a question on another item which was not answered.
  over the weekend I sent a question to their CS.  they responded saying I did my communications the right way.  I told them thank you for responding but I'm not having success with communication on your website.
  they need to make it better IMO.  Or maybe it's the sellers' fault.  In the case of a question, they could miss it if they don't log on but in the case of an offer I'm pretty sure it goes to their email so no excuse for ignoring.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

sdkitty said:


> so today is monday.  on saturday I made an offer (10% off asking) and was ignored.  also same day I asked a question on another item which was not answered.
> over the weekend I sent a question to their CS.  they responded saying I did my communications the right way.  I told them thank you for responding but I'm not having success with communication on your website.
> they need to make it better IMO.  Or maybe it's the sellers' fault.  In the case of a question, they could miss it if they don't log on but in the case of an offer I'm pretty sure it goes to their email so no excuse for ignoring.



It is 100% the seller's fault on both of these requests.  Poshmark sends me a notification on my poshmark app in addition to my email account if I have an offer on one of my items.  It is MY responsibility as a seller to respond to questions and offers, not poshmark, they are just the site I choose to sell on. I am also a buyer so if a seller doesn't respond to my questions or offer within a few days its time to move on, there are plenty of fish in the sea and other sites to buy from.  Some people only have like 2 items for sale, forget they have them on there, only do this from time to time, etc.  There are a million reasons why people aren't responding to you but yes its frustrating but time to move on to another item from an active seller!


----------



## sdkitty

debbiesdaughter said:


> It is 100% the seller's fault on both of these requests.  Poshmark sends me a notification on my poshmark app in addition to my email account if I have an offer on one of my items.  It is MY responsibility as a seller to respond to questions and offers, not poshmark, they are just the site I choose to sell on. I am also a buyer so if a seller doesn't respond to my questions or offer within a few days its time to move on, there are plenty of fish in the sea and other sites to buy from.  Some people only have like 2 items for sale, forget they have them on there, only do this from time to time, etc.  There are a million reasons why people aren't responding to you but yes its frustrating but time to move on to another item from an active seller!


well this seller who I made an offer two has like 60 items for sale and she had been on the site recently....I thought maybe she had second thoughts and decided she priced the bag too low.  but she hasn't raised the price. annoying.  but with the amount of detail on the ad, I was a bit concerned as to whether it would be in as good condition as it looked in the photo.
so i guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> well this seller who I made an offer two has like 60 items for sale and she had been on the site recently....I thought maybe she had second thoughts and decided she priced the bag too low.  but she hasn't raised the price. annoying.  but with the amount of detail on the ad, I was a bit concerned as to whether it would be in as good condition as it looked in the photo.
> so i guess it wasn't meant to be.


If you aren't going to buy the item (and I think it's a good idea to hit the back button when you find an unresponsive seller), send one last message to the seller telling her why she's losing a customer. 

Presumably, sellers don't want to lose potential income and if they get enough messages letting them know buyers have moved on to other better sellers, maybe they'll change their ways.


----------



## sdkitty

BeenBurned said:


> If you aren't going to buy the item (and I think it's a good idea to hit the back button when you find an unresponsive seller), send one last message to the seller telling her why she's losing a customer.
> 
> Presumably, sellers don't want to lose potential income and if they get enough messages letting them know buyers have moved on to other better sellers, maybe they'll change their ways.


being compulsive, I left her a message on the comments section saying "I made you an offer"
I don't understand.  When I get a reasonable offer I'm all over it.  The only thing I can think is it's recently listed and she thinks she'll get a FP offer.  But 10% off?  Really?  Makes no sense to me


----------



## JennMSU

I use Poshmark and have had very good luck selling and buying, though I have sold way more than I have purchased. I have a few higher end items that I want to sell, but I’m afraid that my authentic stuff will be looked at as fake because of other people that ruin it for the rest of us. Also I browse the comments of items similar to those I want to sell and think, geez, if I have to deal with some of these characters, I’m not so sure I want to list anything big. I am considering The RealReal for some of these pricier items since I have had great luck buying there too and it seems like a better place, but I may be wrong. Thoughts on TRR?

I’m going to review this thread more later. Such good info and experiences!


----------



## sdkitty

JennMSU said:


> I use Poshmark and have had very good luck selling and buying, though I have sold way more than I have purchased. I have a few higher end items that I want to sell, but I’m afraid that my authentic stuff will be looked at as fake because of other people that ruin it for the rest of us. Also I browse the comments of items similar to those I want to sell and think, geez, if I have to deal with some of these characters, I’m not so sure I want to list anything big. I am considering The RealReal for some of these pricier items since I have had great luck buying there too and it seems like a better place, but I may be wrong. Thoughts on TRR?
> 
> I’m going to review this thread more later. Such good info and experiences!


I know withe the comments
One person asked if the handbag (not a huge bag) was used for carrying pets......what?


----------



## JennMSU

sdkitty said:


> I know withe the comments
> One person asked if the handbag (not a huge bag) was used for carrying pets......what?



Yes! Weird questions. People offering up trades on the side. Oy. The ones that annoy me to no end are the comments with “hun,” “sweetie,” and “dear,” in them. Those words to me sound odd in comments. “Can I fit a cat in this pochette, hun? Oh and if my tabby, Mr Wrinkles fits, can you please hold it for a few weeks while I decide? Do you do trades? Thanks, sweetie!”

Poshmark. What a time to be alive! [emoji23]


----------



## sdkitty

JennMSU said:


> Yes! Weird questions. People offering up trades on the side. Oy. The ones that annoy me to no end are the comments with “hun,” “sweetie,” and “dear,” in them. Those words to me sound odd in comments. “Can I fit a cat in this pochette, hun? Oh and if my tabby, Mr Wrinkles fits, can you please hold it for a few weeks while I decide? Do you do trades? Thanks, sweetie!”
> 
> Poshmark. What a time to be alive! [emoji23]



and the same seller who didn't respond t my reasonable offer answered the ridiculous question about the bag being a pet carrier 
go figure


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> being compulsive, I left her a message on the comments section saying "I made you an offer"
> I don't understand.  When I get a reasonable offer I'm all over it.  The only thing I can think is it's recently listed and she thinks she'll get a FP offer.  But 10% off?  Really?  Makes no sense to me


call be stupid but being I went o


sdkitty said:


> being compulsive, I left her a message on the comments section saying "I made you an offer"
> I don't understand.  When I get a reasonable offer I'm all over it.  The only thing I can think is it's recently listed and she thinks she'll get a FP offer.  But 10% off?  Really?  Makes no sense to me


call me stupid but I went there to see if she'd been online.....she was on five hours ago and never responded to my offer or my comment this morning.  WTF?  she doesn't want to sell her item?  she could easily counter at something almost FP.......oh well


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> call be stupid but being I went o
> 
> call me stupid but I went there to see if she'd been online.....she was on five hours ago and never responded to my offer or my comment this morning.  WTF?  she doesn't want to sell her item?  she could easily counter at something almost FP.......oh well


I just learned here of tpf that the best offer option is always there - not the sellers choice.  But still - we are $17 apart - she couldn't take $7 less and sell her bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> I just learned here of tpf that the best offer option is always there - not the sellers choice.  But still - we are $17 apart - she couldn't take $7 less and sell her bag?


If the seller is firm on her price and Poshmark (like ebay) decides that sellers "need" to receive offers whether they want them or not, I can't say I blame her for not responding. While it might be considered good manners to respond, it also makes sense that she not encourage offers when she didn't choose to have them and can't disable them.

I choose to have b.o. on my ebay and bonanza listings so i do respond to offers if they come in. But you can be sure that if had something activated on  my account because the venue thought it was better, I'd be ticked and tempted to ignore.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If the seller is firm on her price and Poshmark (like ebay) decides that sellers "need" to receive offers whether they want them or not, I can't say I blame her for not responding. While it might be considered good manners to respond, it also makes sense that she not encourage offers when she didn't choose to have them and can't disable them.
> 
> I choose to have b.o. on my ebay and bonanza listings so i do respond to offers if they come in. But you can be sure that if had something activated on  my account because the venue thought it was better, I'd be ticked and tempted to ignore.


Poshmark and Mercari are like that. No one expects to pay full price. You have to price your item above the price you want and then take an offer. On Mercari, if you don't want offers, you have to post that in your description. There is no button for it. I don't sell on Posh, so I don't know if it is the same. For me on Mercari, each sale takes so much more effort than on Ebay or Tradesy, where most people just buy without contacting me at all.


----------



## DaBish

whateve said:


> Poshmark and Mercari are like that. No one expects to pay full price. You have to price your item above the price you want and then take an offer. On Mercari, if you don't want offers, you have to post that in your description. There is no button for it. I don't sell on Posh, so I don't know if it is the same. For me on Mercari, each sale takes so much more effort than on Ebay or Tradesy, where most people just buy without contacting me at all.


I sell on mercari as well and you are right that it takes a bit of work sometimes. 
I hate haggling over small bits of money so it does get annoying. I stop countering offers and just ignore it sometimes because I run out of patience .I sold Tory Burch flip flops. I had them listed for $25. I'm not kidding that I got messages asking if I'd take $7. Lol! I keep telling myself that after the next batch of stuff goes out that I'll delete the app. It's a PITA sometimes.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Dealing with hagglers and low ballers is so frustrating. I woke up to a $13 offer on a NWT item that retails for $128. [emoji21] I wish Posh would allow us to turn the offer feature off.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I just sold a Coach item. The buyer liked it, offered $15 less, then messaged me if her offer was okay all within minutes. Then 10 minutes later bought at full price. To be honest, I would have accepted her offer if she had waited until I got on and saw it. Oh well. I’m happy to make a sale.


----------



## whateve

lizzy_bennett said:


> I just sold a Coach item. The buyer liked it, offered $15 less, then messaged me if her offer was okay all within minutes. Then 10 minutes later bought at full price. To be honest, I would have accepted her offer if she had waited until I got on and saw it. Oh well. I’m happy to make a sale.


I did that once. Made an offer and then got nervous that someone else would buy it, so just paid full price.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Double post


----------



## JennMSU

So I was saying here that I have had great experiences on Poshmark, and then today happened! [emoji23] A gal asked me a question about a pair of earrings so I answered and provided a few photos. She buys them and I package them up to ship tomorrow. Then she comments back this evening that she is unsure because they look damaged. No problem. The item is perfectly fine and I explain that the damage is a reflection in the shiny silver from the room I’m in. I just want a happy buyer 100% of the way and tell her I’ll refund her if she’s unsure ASAP. I wouldn’t sell damaged goods since I wouldn’t want them in return! I’m waiting on the reply. I should just refund her after checking out her comments to others. Oh, and I was called “sweetheart” a couple of times. Gee whiz. It’s a $70 pair of earrings for $18, and I’m pretty sure she’s going to resell them anyway. Heaven help me.


----------



## dorcast

whateve said:


> I did that once. Made an offer and then got nervous that someone else would buy it, so just paid full price.


I did the same this week.  The item had just been put up, I'm sure the seller was thrilled I bought it full price within an hour of her listing it.  It was still a great price for me.   I made an offer out of instinct that I should try to.   But I wanted it, it would sell quickly, and the possible $ 20 savings wasn't worth  the time and mental energy  I was putting into constantly checking to see if she responded, of if it was still available.


----------



## bernz84

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I had a buyer refuse shipment on something and Posh still released my earnings, but that item went through Posh authentication first.  I am not sure if they are going to accept the item back and refund the buyer out of their own pocket.  I am curious what happened here--did you find out?


Sorry for the late reply! She ended up accepting it because Poshmark didn’t side with her. Good on Poshmark, if you ask me. My friend was ridiculous in that scenario.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Beantown007 said:


> The site is overrun with fakes-and people buy...........I saw lots of LV belts and pricy sneakers.  Although the prices are so low on some I'm sure people know theyre fake


Yes plenty of people know they're getting fakes and buy anyway.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> In all the years I've watched PM, I've reported (probably) thousands of fakes and I've NEVER seen Poshmark take down a listing.
> 
> The only listings that have been ended are those (rare cases) where an honest seller does it herself because she's been told it's fake.
> 
> More often, sellers who know what kind of junk they're peddling block and report those who try to help.


I know for a fact that they do take down listings because they took down one of my listings because I described unbranded earrings as "similar style to Kendra Scott."  I have also seen fake chanel, valentino etc listings come down, though those are usually the ones where the seller is directing you off the site to buy through their instagram.  Those get taken down but unfortunately pop back up under a new user name very quickly.  They need to do a better job of tracking those people.  As for fake coach I can only imagine that not as many people are good about authenticating that so they don't feel sure enough to take down the listings.


----------



## Bales25

It's gotta be really rare, then, because I've even reported listings where the person admitted it was "inspired" or "faux" and they stayed up.  But so many people don't even care, unfortunately, and buy known fakes.


----------



## JennMSU

Bales25 said:


> It's gotta be really rare, then, because I've even reported listings where the person admitted it was "inspired" or "faux" and they stayed up.  But so many people don't even care, unfortunately, and buy known fakes.


I've noticed a lot of fake items in strange categories. For example I was browsing the new Tory Burch listings and every few posts, a fake Gucci item would appear. I knew this after reviewing the posts and other Poshers were asking if the item was fake and the seller would reply confirming it wasn't authentic. $75 for some Fucci! And you guys are right. People buy it anyway.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Question for the Poshmark experts! I don’t do bundles or have it set up on my account. But people keep adding my items to a bundle. Are they expecting me to do something? Give a discount? Maybe if it was a $40 item, but it’s my more expensive stuff. Thanks!


----------



## sandysu123

lizzy_bennett said:


> Question for the Poshmark experts! I don’t do bundles or have it set up on my account. But people keep adding my items to a bundle. Are they expecting me to do something? Give a discount? Maybe if it was a $40 item, but it’s my more expensive stuff. Thanks!



Hi, I buy stuff from poshmark sometimes and I don't know if the seller offers a bundle. The easiest way to check is to just bundle the item and see if the seller does have a bundle discount. That's what I usually do to check really quick. 

I notice that sometimes people do bundle and expect a discount, but you don't have to offer anything. It is available though for you, as a seller, to notice if there is an opportunity for a sale if you offer a small discount, if the potential buyer is bundling.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Thanks! That makes sense. 



sandysu123 said:


> Hi, I buy stuff from poshmark sometimes and I don't know if the seller offers a bundle. The easiest way to check is to just bundle the item and see if the seller does have a bundle discount. That's what I usually do to check really quick.
> 
> I notice that sometimes people do bundle and expect a discount, but you don't have to offer anything. It is available though for you, as a seller, to notice if there is an opportunity for a sale if you offer a small discount, if the potential buyer is bundling.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

lizzy_bennett said:


> Question for the Poshmark experts! I don’t do bundles or have it set up on my account. But people keep adding my items to a bundle. Are they expecting me to do something? Give a discount? Maybe if it was a $40 item, but it’s my more expensive stuff. Thanks!


Sometimes people do it to see if you will offer them a private discount.  It's a way to see what you will offer them if they are shy to put in an offer themselves (like they are afraid you might be offended if you offer too low).


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Sometimes people do it to see if you will offer them a private discount. It's a way to see what you will offer them if they are shy to put in an offer themselves (like they are afraid you might be offended if you offer too low).



I never thought about it in this clue. I never offer anything first, and it annoys me when sellers do. I did use "offer to likers" several times, but every time i only got several refusals and lowball counteroffers in reply, so I stopped doing it too as I found this instrument useless, at least for expensive items.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> I never thought about it in this clue. I never offer anything first, and it annoys me when sellers do. I did use "offer to likers" several times, but every time i only got several refusals and lowball counteroffers in reply, so I stopped doing it too as I found this instrument useless, at least for expensive items.


My experience in the beginning with offer to likers was the same, but then I sold a valentino bag for $1895 that way!  I was shocked when I saw the sale notice.  So you never know.  I've also had people come back later (like a week or month later) with a counter that was reasonable enough for me to accept.  It's basically a numbers game.  It works for maybe 10-20% of the times I use it?


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> My experience in the beginning with offer to likers was the same, but then I sold a valentino bag for $1895 that way! I was shocked when I saw the sale notice. So you never know. I've also had people come back later (like a week or month later) with a counter that was reasonable enough for me to accept. It's basically a numbers game. It works for maybe 10-20% of the times I use it?



wow, I can imagine, I'd be surprised too will give it another try


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Thanks for this, very helpful. I had a buyer ask me for a private discount but I had no idea how to do it. (She didn’t either apparently.) I’ve gone back and offered private discounts to all my bundlers. Mostly just free shipping but hoping for some sales!



MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Sometimes people do it to see if you will offer them a private discount.  It's a way to see what you will offer them if they are shy to put in an offer themselves (like they are afraid you might be offended if you offer too low).


----------



## GoStanford

I received a beautiful scarf today that didn't match the listed size; I opened up a case with customer service and chose the "item didn't match description" option and took a photo to send along.  It's too bad, as the price was reasonable even for the smaller size that I received.  It's just not the size I was looking for.  I wish there were a way to alert the seller without going through CS - I don't know if it impacts a seller's ability to keep listing if an item doesn't match up with the description.  I opted not to message her about it because those messages can be seen by all viewers, and I didn't want to advertise this.  Poshmark doesn't allow private messages, right?


----------



## tiffCAKE

GoStanford said:


> Poshmark doesn't allow private messages, right?



Not directly... there’s a way to achieve private messages by bastardizing their “dressing room” feature—basically you open a bundle (or seller adds an item “to your dressing room” if you’ve liked something of theirs?) And then there’s the ability to comment and I believe these comments are private... I’m not sure if you can converse back and forth or if it’s just a comment for when you open the bundle (or sellers adds to dressing room) but that would seem an odd limitation to this feature so I assume it’s for conversing within the bundle as opposed to public comments on the item itself. 

I don’t know if this would help you after it’s purchased. Maybe it’s not possible to open a bundle on an item that isn’t for sale? But you could still communicate privately using any item to open the “dressing room”


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GoStanford said:


> I received a beautiful scarf today that didn't match the listed size; I opened up a case with customer service and chose the "item didn't match description" option and took a photo to send along.  It's too bad, as the price was reasonable even for the smaller size that I received.  It's just not the size I was looking for.  I wish there were a way to alert the seller without going through CS - I don't know if it impacts a seller's ability to keep listing if an item doesn't match up with the description.  I opted not to message her about it because those messages can be seen by all viewers, and I didn't want to advertise this.  Poshmark doesn't allow private messages, right?



She won't get dinged by poshmark for an odd NAD case.  Only if it becomes a pattern.

ETA: she can make a new revised listing upon receiving the item back.


----------



## Shelby33

GoStanford said:


> I received a beautiful scarf today that didn't match the listed size; I opened up a case with customer service and chose the "item didn't match description" option and took a photo to send along.  It's too bad, as the price was reasonable even for the smaller size that I received.  It's just not the size I was looking for.  I wish there were a way to alert the seller without going through CS - I don't know if it impacts a seller's ability to keep listing if an item doesn't match up with the description.  I opted not to message her about it because those messages can be seen by all viewers, and I didn't want to advertise this.  Poshmark doesn't allow private messages, right?


Once she receives the scarf back she can put it back up for sale under a new listing.


----------



## ironic568

So my account has been limited, because they "couldn't verify the authenticity" of my item. Ugh, I do not sell things of which I'm not absolutely certain about the authenticity. I started offloading my stuff on PM in high hopes that their authenticators would be a bit more competent than Vesitiare's, but apparently this is not the case. I will appeal/request another review and submit an authentication from a 3rd party to clear my name, but just hate to spend money on something that is supposed to be PM's job (item was over $500). What I'm worried about now is that I currently have 2 pending sales and the items are on their way to Posh's headquarters for an authenticity check and I have no clue what they are going to do with those now that my account has been limited (or that these items will even be authenticated correctly). Has this ever happened to anyone?


----------



## BeenBurned

ironic568 said:


> So my account has been limited, because they "couldn't verify the authenticity" of my item. Ugh, I do not sell things of which I'm not absolutely certain about the authenticity. I started offloading my stuff on PM in high hopes that their authenticators would be a bit more competent than Vesitiare's, but apparently this is not the case. I will appeal/request another review and submit an authentication from a 3rd party to clear my name, but just hate to spend money on something that is supposed to be PM's job (item was over $500). What I'm worried about now is that I currently have 2 pending sales and the items are on their way to Posh's headquarters for an authenticity check and I have no clue what they are going to do with those now that my account has been limited (or that these items will even be authenticated correctly). Has this ever happened to anyone?


I've never personally had experience because I don't do business with the company because I don't like their business practices. Perhaps someone who had a similar experience will chime in.

What bugs the sh!t out of me is Poshmark's lack of expertise and lack of willingness to admit they're wrong even when it couldn't be more obvious!

I'll relate just one of many cases I've witnessed as an authenticator and will try to make it as concise as possible.


Buyer purchased a relatively inexpensive Coach bag (well under the threshhold where PM authenticates)
Buyer received and questioned authenticity on AT Coach
Item was confirmed as obvious fake with known invalid serial number/creed and construction elements
Buyer opened dispute; Poshmark looked at listing and deemed bag as authentic.
Buyer appealed and as goodwill gesture, PM agreed to inspect the bag in person, instructing the buyer to ship it to them.
Poshmark received bag, examined it in person and again deemed it authentic but offered the buyer a refund to make her happy.
If Poshmark can make these types of mistakes on a Coach bag that is so obviously fake that it shouldn't have needed an expert, one can only imagine the mistakes they've made (and will continue to make) on luxury brands.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ironic568 said:


> So my account has been limited, because they "couldn't verify the authenticity" of my item. Ugh, I do not sell things of which I'm not absolutely certain about the authenticity. I started offloading my stuff on PM in high hopes that their authenticators would be a bit more competent than Vesitiare's, but apparently this is not the case. I will appeal/request another review and submit an authentication from a 3rd party to clear my name, but just hate to spend money on something that is supposed to be PM's job (item was over $500). What I'm worried about now is that I currently have 2 pending sales and the items are on their way to Posh's headquarters for an authenticity check and I have no clue what they are going to do with those now that my account has been limited (or that these items will even be authenticated correctly). Has this ever happened to anyone?


Just curious which brand they couldn't authenticate?


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> So my account has been limited, because they "couldn't verify the authenticity" of my item. Ugh, I do not sell things of which I'm not absolutely certain about the authenticity. I started offloading my stuff on PM in high hopes that their authenticators would be a bit more competent than Vesitiare's, but apparently this is not the case. I will appeal/request another review and submit an authentication from a 3rd party to clear my name, but just hate to spend money on something that is supposed to be PM's job (item was over $500). What I'm worried about now is that I currently have 2 pending sales and the items are on their way to Posh's headquarters for an authenticity check and I have no clue what they are going to do with those now that my account has been limited (or that these items will even be authenticated correctly). Has this ever happened to anyone?


I don't use Poshmark but we've seen numerous cases where they've been wrong about authenticity. I agree with Beenburned that the Coach mistakes we've seen were obvious. You didn't have to have an extensive knowledge of the brand to recognize the fake.

Were these Chanel items? By limiting you, have they prevented you from putting up other items? I don't have any advice to offer except to see if there is an appeal process and move your items to another venue. Do you use Tradesy or Mercari?


----------



## houseof999

PM doesn't have an appeal process. They email you their final word and there's nothing you can do about it. You can't change their minds even if you send them proof of Authentication. I don't own or sell high end stuff but I had one pair of heels from JCPENNEY that were similar to YSL heels. I had mentioned the similarity in the description and they had removed my listing.  I forget the exact reason they stated and I already deleted the email after rolling my eyes. It's so silly because mine weren't even fakes trying to be the real designer brand and they allow people to sell designer fakes All.The.Time!


----------



## houseof999

ironic568 said:


> So my account has been limited, because they "couldn't verify the authenticity" of my item. Ugh, I do not sell things of which I'm not absolutely certain about the authenticity. I started offloading my stuff on PM in high hopes that their authenticators would be a bit more competent than Vesitiare's, but apparently this is not the case. I will appeal/request another review and submit an authentication from a 3rd party to clear my name, but just hate to spend money on something that is supposed to be PM's job (item was over $500). What I'm worried about now is that I currently have 2 pending sales and the items are on their way to Posh's headquarters for an authenticity check and I have no clue what they are going to do with those now that my account has been limited (or that these items will even be authenticated correctly). Has this ever happened to anyone?


Their inability to "verify the authenticity" is not due to your item not having enough details to conclude it's authentic. Rather,  it's their lack of knowledge and expertise to be able to know what details to look for to verify authenticity. THEY couldn't verify authenticity because they don't know what the heck they are doing. The app itself is fine. But the people running it are terrible at customer service. You would get no answer or the run around if you challenge their authentication "team's" credibility.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> You would get no answer or the run around if you challenge their authentication "team's" credibility.


Or if you try to help, you find yourself booted from Poshmark!


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> Or if you try to help, you find yourself booted from Poshmark!


I don't know if they are still doing this but I think it was also very bad when they were asking random users to authenticate. I wonder what prompted that idea. [emoji849]


----------



## quinna

houseof999 said:


> I don't know if they are still doing this but I think it was also very bad when they were asking random users to authenticate. I wonder what prompted that idea. [emoji849]


They still do. I just had a pop up notification for it yesterday. I really hope they don't rely on random user opinions alone for takedowns.


----------



## houseof999

quinna said:


> They still do. I just had a pop up notification for it yesterday. I really hope they don't rely on random user opinions alone for takedowns.


That's terrible. I know some vtg Coach but when I got requests to authenticate it was all over across the brands. It's one thing if they analyzed my specific purchases and my "likes" and asked accordingly, then I can see some logic behind it though it doesn't qualify me as an authenticator in any shape or form. But they were asking me to authentic things I have no clue about! [emoji53]


----------



## quinna

houseof999 said:


> That's terrible. I know some vtg Coach but when I got requests to authenticate it was all over across the brands. It's one thing if they analyzed my specific purchases and my "likes" and asked accordingly, then I can see some logic behind it though it doesn't qualify me as an authenticator in any shape or form. But they were asking me to authentic things I have no clue about! [emoji53]


Me too. I confirmed a few items I was absolutely sure of, but there were tons of clothing and streetwear brands that I knew absolutely nothing about, and don't have in my search/like history. I just clicked 'not sure' for everything.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Or if you try to help, you find yourself booted from Poshmark!





houseof999 said:


> I don't know if they are still doing this but I think it was also very bad when they were asking random users to authenticate. I wonder what prompted that idea. [emoji849]





quinna said:


> They still do. I just had a pop up notification for it yesterday. I really hope they don't rely on random user opinions alone for takedowns.


I was never asked (by PM) to verify authenticity of Coach. I was tagged by users who wanted my opinion and evidently reported by the sleazy sellers.


----------



## tiffCAKE

The article is really old by this point in time, but I read on Forbes that posh contracts their authentications. 

Here’s a blog posting (also old) where one of the contracted companies talks about the process a bit. I’m not sure if this is still one of the contracted authenticators (it’s from 2016) or how many posh might use. I never found any info to indicate that posh does any of it in-house—i think the items over $500 that are going to headquarters are just photographed to send to these outsourced authenticators or occasionally ship to them, but I don’t have any definite knowledge of this. It’s just my suspicion.

https://closetfullofcash.com/getting-to-know-*****************-com/

ETA: For whatever reason it won’t display the actual link. Maybe I’m a noob. But replace all the asterisks with “*****************” and it should work

ETA take 2: “authenticate” and “first” all one word. Sheesh!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> PM doesn't have an appeal process. They email you their final word and there's nothing you can do about it. You can't change their minds even if you send them proof of Authentication. I don't own or sell high end stuff but I had one pair of heels from JCPENNEY that were similar to YSL heels. I had mentioned the similarity in the description and they had removed my listing.  I forget the exact reason they stated and I already deleted the email after rolling my eyes. It's so silly because mine weren't even fakes trying to be the real designer brand and they allow people to sell designer fakes All.The.Time!


It was probably similar to ebay in that you can't mention a brand that your item isn't. You aren't allowed to point out the similarity to a designer brand in your listing. On ebay, it is called keyword spamming. It makes your item show up in a search someone does for YSL, and they might inadvertently actually think they are getting that brand.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> It was probably similar to ebay in that you can't mention a brand that your item isn't. You aren't allowed to point out the similarity to a designer brand in your listing. On ebay, it is called keyword spamming. It makes your item show up in a search someone does for YSL, and they might inadvertently actually think they are getting that brand.


Oh, I  didn't know that. that what happened to me as a buyer. I got email notification about newly listed Topshop sandals. they were called Topshop in title and both Topshop and Office in description (brand listed as "office").I bought them thinking they are Topshop and office maybe is the name of the line. Turned out they were not Topshop, they had completely different fit and I couldn't wear them. I emailed the seller, she told me that this is the brand sold in Topshop stores, she mentioned "office" in description (though she never used "sold in"). so I should piss off because her description is correct and no returns allowed. It was just $37, so I let it go. But I guess I would have point here if I wanted to push return.


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> I've never personally had experience because I don't do business with the company because I don't like their business practices. Perhaps someone who had a similar experience will chime in.
> 
> What bugs the sh!t out of me is Poshmark's lack of expertise and lack of willingness to admit they're wrong even when it couldn't be more obvious!
> 
> I'll relate just one of many cases I've witnessed as an authenticator and will try to make it as concise as possible.
> 
> 
> Buyer purchased a relatively inexpensive Coach bag (well under the threshhold where PM authenticates)
> Buyer received and questioned authenticity on AT Coach
> Item was confirmed as obvious fake with known invalid serial number/creed and construction elements
> Buyer opened dispute; Poshmark looked at listing and deemed bag as authentic.
> Buyer appealed and as goodwill gesture, PM agreed to inspect the bag in person, instructing the buyer to ship it to them.
> Poshmark received bag, examined it in person and again deemed it authentic but offered the buyer a refund to make her happy.
> If Poshmark can make these types of mistakes on a Coach bag that is so obviously fake that it shouldn't have needed an expert, one can only imagine the mistakes they've made (and will continue to make) on luxury brands.


I'm moving soon and while gathering all my stuff and conducting inventory, I had my moment of enlightenment and realized I need to thin out my collection. In an effort to do so, and because I got frustrated with Vestiaire's authentication team, I thought I'd give PM a try.
You are correct. For the short time that I've been actively selling on Poshmark, I've seen an incredible amount of fake items. From $20 fakes to the better "super" fakes. Reporting doesn't seem to help and if occasionally they do remove a listing, it's for a poorly constructed, hurt-to-look-at fake. The better ones remain. This makes me wonder if reports are even reviewed by their authenticators and if they are, does this mean that their authentication team does not recognize these items as fake? Or they do, but simply don't care to remove? I have to take a minute to ponder which is worse.
Not only have I reported many listings (to no avail), I've also emailed Posh only to get generic replies that they will be looking into this and in the future to use the report button. Of course, they didn't look into anything, 'cause those scammers with closets full of fakes (with sprinkled in a few authentic ones) are still running wild on their site. I've reached out to numerous (potential) victims, but find this too time consuming, and in a few cases these buyers believed the scammer's version of the truth and turned around calling me the trouble maker. So needless to say I stopped. It's astounding to see the amount of buyers that are being/have been scammed on Posh with absolutely no consequences for the scammers. Most of these transactions are under the $500 threshold, or via PP. Not only do I now question their authenticators' expertise, but also PM's integrity. Why won't they delete listings of fakes and let scammers continue to roam free? I've seen mistakes made by PM in the ATC thread, but seeing that no one is always right 100% of the time, I had hoped that these were just isolated incidents.

If that Coach you mentioned is a horrid fake (and no expertise is needed to tell), it's worrying, or even downright scary that they aren't able to recognize it as such.

If not for some issues I ran into with Vestiaire's authenticators, I wouldn't have moved to PM. After 4 cases of incorrect authentication by VC, where I had to fight, appeal, call, email, explain, provide links/examples and in 2 cases also authenticity certificates by a reputable third party for my funds to be finally released (yes, they took their sweet time), I got so exhausted and thought I would try my luck elsewhere. The sad thing is that these items were fairly easy to authenticate, too. It's so ironic, I sell on VC, because I thought it would be stress-free (aka no scam buyers), but now it's their authentication team that stresses me out. Every time I sell something, it's hoping and praying that their authenticators would get it right. Seems like I'm going through the same thing with Posh now. I've never had an item rejected in all my years of selling to Fashionphile and Yoogis. It's just the lowballing that puts me off and made me want to set my own price. I've always thought that if what you send in is authentic, you wouldn't have to worry about it being rejected on grounds of authenticity. For certain items I can understand that mistakes are made if authentication is based on pics alone, but if you have the item in your hands and you can feel, smell, compare, but most importantly _take your own pictures of all the needed details exactly the way you want them_, I'm surprised by the incorrect authentications, especially when these items are fairly easy to authenticate and didn't need physical inspection to begin with.


----------



## ironic568

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Just curious which brand they couldn't authenticate?


In my case it's Chanel.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> I don't use Poshmark but we've seen numerous cases where they've been wrong about authenticity. I agree with Beenburned that the Coach mistakes we've seen were obvious. You didn't have to have an extensive knowledge of the brand to recognize the fake.
> 
> Were these Chanel items? By limiting you, have they prevented you from putting up other items? I don't have any advice to offer except to see if there is an appeal process and move your items to another venue. Do you use Tradesy or Mercari?



By limiting my account, not only can I not create new listings, they also deleted all the items I already had in my closet. It's scary that they (probably any rep working there) can limit your account, or even ban you (in which case you'll no longer be able to log in) on a whim. What if you still have pending sales, or funds not yet withdrawn? At least they don't pull this stunt at Vestiaire.
This ordeal really leaves a bad taste in my mouth, 'cause though I'm sure I will be able to prove my case (item is easy to authenticate and beyond any doubt authentic, period), it's just a colossal waste of time and time is not something I have a lot of at the moment.

Posh doesn't really have an appeal process like Ebay. The only thing you can do is emailing them mentioning your order #. There is a phone #, but all you will get is a voicemail redirecting you to their email support. Come to think of it, how is it possible that such a huge company does not have phone support where you actually get to talk to a rep?

I don't sell on Tradesy and Mercari (but do buy from occasionally), due to my lack of iron nerves and my fear for scam buyers. At least at VC and Posh (for items $500 and more) buyers can't claim to have received a box of rocks, or something funny. I've been reading this forum (Ebay) for too long and all the horror stories completely scared me off from selling on any site where I don't at least have some sort of "protection"

I'm not certain about Mercari, but will look into Tradesy if you can recommend it.


----------



## ironic568

houseof999 said:


> I don't know if they are still doing this but I think it was also very bad when they were asking random users to authenticate. I wonder what prompted that idea. [emoji849]


I don't understand their requests to review reported listings either. Don't tell me this is how they determine which listings to delete and which to keep active. Isn't reviewing their authenticators' job? Out of curiosity I decided to try my hand at "reviewing" these listings and I got so many reported listings of Gucci. Seeing that I only have 2 Gucci bags and know next to nothing about their markers of authenticity, how can I possibly give any input? If Posh depends on random people to tell them what's real vs fake, no wonder it's an epic fail.


----------



## ironic568

I do have an update and thankfully it's a positive one.
So I emailed them with proof of authenticity and requested that they have a 3rd party authentication service look at the item, if their own authenticators can't determine authenticity. I offered to pay the fees, if need be. I received a reply much faster than anticipated (so have to give them credit for that), telling me that my account has been reinstated (I checked and it was) and that they'll have another authenticator review my item. If then is decided that it is indeed authentic, my funds will be released and they'd contact my buyer. The next day I received a follow up email with the news that after another authenticator reviewed my item, the verdict came back as authentic. And along with that I got an apology for their mistake. And while on my sales page the transaction still shows as cancelled, my funds have been released.

Anyway, I'm pleased with the way this turned out, though it has given me quite some stress, especially since I had 2 other items in transit to their headquarters. The only good thing out of this is that my buyer now gets to make the purchase at a discount directly from Posh, should she still be interested.

I'm not sure I'll continue to sell on Posh and if I do, I'll make sure to withdraw all the funds in my account immediately, instead on leaving them lingering on Posh like I did in the past.


----------



## ironic568

houseof999 said:


> PM doesn't have an appeal process. They email you their final word and there's nothing you can do about it. You can't change their minds even if you send them proof of Authentication. I don't own or sell high end stuff but I had one pair of heels from JCPENNEY that were similar to YSL heels. I had mentioned the similarity in the description and they had removed my listing.  I forget the exact reason they stated and I already deleted the email after rolling my eyes. It's so silly because mine weren't even fakes trying to be the real designer brand and they allow people to sell designer fakes All.The.Time!



They have admitted to be wrong in my case, so I don't understand why they were so stubborn with the Coach bag. Perhaps their authenticator(s) sincerely thought it's authentic, which is pretty concerning if all of tPF's Coach experts say that it's a glaringly fake. In the email to me they also mentioned something like "authentication is more of an art than science"


----------



## Luxebabe

I used poshmark for clothing, bags, and shoes and did not experience any issues. I sold several thousand dollars in items. I did however sell a juicy couture perfume my mother got me for my 16th birthday from Sephora and the seller report my item as fake. I never received the item back from the buyer but was given a refund from posh for my listing price


----------



## houseof999

ironic568 said:


> They have admitted to be wrong in my case, so I don't understand why they were so stubborn with the Coach bag. Perhaps their authenticator(s) sincerely thought it's authentic, which is pretty concerning if all of tPF's Coach experts say that it's a glaringly fake. In the email to me they also mentioned something like "authentication is more of an art than science"


Definitely stubborn to say the least. I had given them links to authentication from here, links to guides written by Hyacinth to educate themselves, sent them the bag to 
inspect in person but nothing mattered. 
I'm glad you had a positive experience.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Luxebabe said:


> I used poshmark for clothing, bags, and shoes and did not experience any issues. I sold several thousand dollars in items. I did however sell a juicy couture perfume my mother got me for my 16th birthday from Sephora and the seller report my item as fake. I never received the item back from the buyer but was given a refund from posh for my listing price


It's actually against the terms of service to sell perfume on poshmark, even if it's new/unopened, i believed because you're not supposed to send perfume through USPS (or it has to go by ground?).  So unfortunately with that item, they could have dinged you for selling perfume even it it was authentic.  They could do a better job of advertising this policy though.


----------



## GoStanford

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It's actually against the terms of service to sell perfume on poshmark, even if it's new/unopened, i believed because you're not supposed to send perfume through USPS (or it has to go by ground?).


I think it has to go by ground.  I'm basing that on some nail polish I sent in the mail recently.  The post office told me it can't go by air because it's flammable, but ground shipping was allowed.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

GoStanford said:


> I think it has to go by ground.  I'm basing that on some nail polish I sent in the mail recently.  The post office told me it can't go by air because it's flammable, but ground shipping was allowed.


Right, and because posh labels are pre-paid and you drop them off at the post office, you're not allowed to sell these items on the platform because people won't mail them w/ proper restrictions.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

ironic568 said:


> I'm not sure I'll continue to sell on Posh and if I do, I'll make sure to withdraw all the funds in my account immediately, instead on leaving them lingering on Posh like I did in the past.



For items over 500$ you can purchase for small fee emailed PDF certificate ( just cheaper email option of certificate not mailed/signed)  from some reputable authentication service prior to list your item. Then print PDF certificate (in color printing) and send it with the bag to Poshmark. I think if they see certificate inside the  box this may help you and their team will be be more careful in authentication before accuse you unjustly. Also you can include in your listing that the bag is authenticated and comes with certificate which can boost the sales.


----------



## whateve

Monsieur Candie said:


> For items over 500$ you can purchase for small fee emailed PDF certificate ( just cheaper email option of certificate not mailed/signed)  from some reputable authentication service prior to list your item. Then print PDF certificate (in color printing) and send it with the bag to Poshmark. I think if they see certificate inside the  box this may help you and their team will be be more careful in authentication before accuse you unjustly. Also you can include in your listing that the bag is authenticated and comes with certificate which can boost the sales.


That seems ridiculous for @ironic568 to have to do, since she is our own in house expert on Chanel. I would trust her judgment over any paid authenticator.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

whateve said:


> That seems ridiculous for @ironic568 to have to do, since she is our own in house expert on Chanel. I would trust her judgment over any paid authenticator.


Maybe you didn't get mе. I know she is authenticator here and I do not question her as expert.  Poshmark don't know who she is  and she can't provide certificate as authenticator in PF. My suggestion was in direction to improve her chances with Poshmark to not accusing her wrongly ( which they did) that sell fakes and I think if they see certificate to come with the bag that will help. That is just my suggestion and I know some sellers do it.


----------



## ironic568

Monsieur Candie said:


> For items over 500$ you can purchase for small fee emailed PDF certificate ( just cheaper email option of certificate not mailed/signed)  from some reputable authentication service prior to list your item. Then print PDF certificate (in color printing) and send it with the bag to Poshmark. I think if they see certificate inside the  box this may help you and their team will be be more careful in authentication before accuse you unjustly. Also you can include in your listing that the bag is authenticated and comes with certificate which can boost the sales.


Thanks for the suggestion, I've been thinking the same. I am hopeful that things will fare well with Posh when an authentication is included (though this completely defeats the purpose of their free concierge service, but oh well). Vestiare on the other hand is extremely stubborn. Even when I sent them an authentication from Etinceler, they wouldn't budge. It took me 2 weeks of relentless calling, emailing (info, examples, links), demanding to talk to a supervisor (there's none) and threatening to air this on social media before they agreed to have an independent service take a look and before I was delivered "great news". On a good note, I always got some sort of coupon as an apology.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> That seems ridiculous for @ironic568 to have to do, since she is our own in house expert on Chanel. I would trust her judgment over any paid authenticator.


Not sure if deserved, I'm flattered by your confidence in me, Whateve


----------



## jmc3007

Posh seller accepted my offer and item was marked sold and payment via PP. couple days later though, Posh cancelled my sale. Is that because at the seller’s request or PM’s? Item was over $500 and would have been sent to HQ for authentication process. Didn’t bother to message seller, just a little curious.


----------



## BeenBurned

ironic568 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I've been thinking the same. *I am hopeful that things will fare well with Posh when an authentication is included (though this completely defeats the purpose of their free concierge service, but oh well). *Vestiare on the other hand is extremely stubborn. Even when I sent them an authentication from Etinceler, they wouldn't budge. It took me 2 weeks of relentless calling, emailing (info, examples, links), demanding to talk to a supervisor (there's none) and threatening to air this on social media before they agreed to have an independent service take a look and before I was delivered "great news". On a good note, I always got some sort of coupon as an apology.


You are correct and it shouldn't be necessary assuming that it's a site where their "experts" were really expert. But unfortunately, you aren't dealing with real experts and need to unnecessarily spend additional money on pros.

But in these cases (both Poshmark and Vestiaire Collective), both sites have been known to have fakes listed and have had "experts" who incorrectly authenticated items. (And in PM's cases, it has gone both ways; authentic items have been deemed fake and fakes have been deemed as authentic.) I don't know whether VC makes mistakes in both directions.


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> You are correct and it shouldn't be necessary assuming that it's a site where their "experts" were really expert. But unfortunately, you aren't dealing with real experts and need to unnecessarily spend additional money on pros.
> 
> But in these cases (both Poshmark and Vestiaire Collective), both sites have been known to have fakes listed and have had "experts" who incorrectly authenticated items. (And in PM's cases, it has gone both ways; authentic items have been deemed fake and fakes have been deemed as authentic.)* I don't know whether VC makes mistakes in both directions.*



Yes, they do and have done so multiple times. Even when I showed them the authentication I requested to prove that the item is authentic, they still gave me a hard time.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

ironic568 said:


> Yes, they do and have done so multiple times. Even when I showed them the authentication I requested to prove that the item is authentic, they still gave me a hard time.



I listed a vintage 70s Versace belt that they removed because they ‘couldn’t determine’ authenticity.

It was my grandmother’s & I inherited it from her (amongst other things.) She kept original boxes & one of the things I found was the receipt. It was obviously old/aging but totally readable. I sent that to them. They wouldn’t budge. I haven’t bothered relisting because I just don’t want to deal with BS.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> Posh seller accepted my offer and item was marked sold and payment via PP. couple days later though, Posh cancelled my sale. Is that because at the seller’s request or PM’s? Item was over $500 and would have been sent to HQ for authentication process. Didn’t bother to message seller, just a little curious.



Did you ever get an email saying it had shipped to PM HQ? If so, you would have then received an email from PM saying that they had cancelled the sale due to non-authenticity (they say, “can’t confirm authenticity”). If they receive it and it is not as described/damaged, they will send you photos and ask if you still want it. Otherwise, the seller cancelled. Maybe they changed their mind or maybe they realized they would have to send it to PM HQ to check authenticity and they didn’t like that idea. In any case, it’s probably for the best!


----------



## Wishsong

I just printed my shipping label from poshmark stating usps priority mail 3-day but it doesn’t say what box size I can use. Can anyone please give some guidance? I don’t want the package to be the wrong size.


----------



## whateve

sperkylin said:


> I just printed my shipping label from poshmark stating usps priority mail 3-day but it doesn’t say what box size I can use. Can anyone please give some guidance? I don’t want the package to be the wrong size.


I believe you can use any box size that fits your item.


----------



## Wishsong

So a medium flat rate box would do?


----------



## houseof999

sperkylin said:


> So a medium flat rate box would do?


No. Any box. Flat rate boxes are NOT for these labels.


----------



## Wishsong

houseof999 said:


> No. Any box. Fiat rate boxes are for these labels.



Thank y’all so much! That’s very helpful! I can never find any answer by just googling this.


----------



## houseof999

sperkylin said:


> Thank y’all so much! That’s very helpful! I can never find any answer by just googling this.


I updated. I meant flat rate boxes get different labels. Standard Posh Mark labels cover up to 5 lbs. If it weighs more than that you have to update the shipping label.


----------



## Wishsong

houseof999 said:


> I updated. I meant flat rate boxes get different labels. Standard Posh Mark labels cover up to 5 lbs. If it weighs more than that you have to update the shipping label.



I believe mine should be less than 5 lbs but I’ll double check.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Ugh. I’m having such a hard time with a seller. I started messaging her 3 weeks ago about an item. You know, THE BAG that got away years ago. Nothing for days then she suddenly accepted my offer last week. Then again radio silence. She hasn’t shipped yet. And the 7 day cancellation is coming tomorrow. Not sure if I should cancel and move on. And this item has been for sale for a year. You’d think she would want my money. I guess I just don’t get sellers who don’t want to sell.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Did you ever get an email saying it had shipped to PM HQ? If so, you would have then received an email from PM saying that they had cancelled the sale due to non-authenticity (they say, “can’t confirm authenticity”). If they receive it and it is not as described/damaged, they will send you photos and ask if you still want it. Otherwise, the seller cancelled. Maybe they changed their mind or maybe they realized they would have to send it to PM HQ to check authenticity and they didn’t like that idea. In any case, it’s probably for the best!


Thanks, I reckon it was the seller who canceled. Never got email that it was mailed to PM


----------



## kateincali

sperkylin said:


> So a medium flat rate box would do?





houseof999 said:


> I updated. I meant flat rate boxes get different labels. Standard Posh Mark labels cover up to 5 lbs. If it weighs more than that you have to update the shipping label.


You can use Flat Rate boxes on Posh. 5lb rule still applies, though.

https://blog.poshmark.com/2017/12/01/poshpost-update-new-boxes-free-supplies/


----------



## Tudie0011

sperkylin said:


> I just printed my shipping label from poshmark stating usps priority mail 3-day but it doesn’t say what box size I can use. Can anyone please give some guidance? I don’t want the package to be the wrong size.


You can use any box you wish, total pkg just needs to be under 5lbs.


----------



## Tudie0011

lizzy_bennett said:


> Question for the Poshmark experts! I don’t do bundles or have it set up on my account. But people keep adding my items to a bundle. Are they expecting me to do something? Give a discount? Maybe if it was a $40 item, but it’s my more expensive stuff. Thanks!


I will throw a like into a bundle at times to see if they will offer a discount. When they bundle on me, I usually offer a 10% discount. It's usually worth it to me to move the merch.


----------



## Tudie0011

sperkylin said:


> I believe mine should be less than 5 lbs but I’ll double check.  Thanks for the help!


You can use the flat rate boxes too.  Even says they can't  charge you different for it on the shipping label.


----------



## Tudie0011

HandbagDiva354 said:


> As long as you used a Posh label you should be fine.


Call their local Post office with the tracking # and ask if it needs to be updated. I've had that happen 4 times in last 4 months. 1 had been accepted and he denied it. I still got paid.


----------



## Tudie0011

halobear said:


> If the return address is for Poshmark then I would contact Posh - the package might have gone back to them if the address is undeliverable.


(650)262-4771 is my most recent. But doing it thru emails leaves the all Important paper trail


----------



## Tudie0011

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Still holding my breath about my missing buyer.
> 
> First attempted delivery on Monday stated "Business closed" ?? Today it says pending buyer acceptance...


I live above a business  that has to be accessed to reach mail boxes (locked bldg) and they're closed on Monday too. Wait, was it for me? Lol seriously could've been. I'm on posh as @tudie11


----------



## Tudie0011

rkiz said:


> Hopefully you get your money without any issues! I too have stopped selling on there for the most part. Can't deal with all the trade requests and terrible "offers". I just like to shop there these days.


I think they may have done a temporary acct, don't worry, you get paid. They just don't want to join us.


----------



## BeenBurned

Tudie0011 said:


> You can use any box you wish, total pkg just needs to be under 5lbs.





Tudie0011 said:


> You can use the flat rate boxes too.  Even says they can't  charge you different for it on the shipping label.


No, flat rate boxes can't be used if the FR price hasn't been paid for the label. if the post office notices that a FRB was used, they can (and often do) charge the recipient the difference between what was paid for the label and the FR price.


----------



## Tudie0011

BeenBurned said:


> No, flat rate boxes can't be used if the FR price hasn't been paid for the label. if the post office notices that a FRB was used, they can (and often do) charge the recipient the difference between what was paid for the label and the FR price.





BeenBurned said:


> No, flat rate boxes can't be used if the FR price hasn't been paid for the label. if the post office notices that a FRB was used, they can (and often do) charge the recipient the difference between what was paid for the label and the FR price.


----------



## Tudie0011

BeenBurned said:


> No, flat rate boxes can't be used if the FR price hasn't been paid for the label. if the post office notices that a FRB was used, they can (and often do) charge the recipient the difference between what was paid for the label and the FR price.





BeenBurned said:


> No, flat rate boxes can't be used if the FR price hasn't been paid for the label. if the post office notices that a FRB was used, they can (and often do) charge the recipient the difference between what was paid for the label and the FR price.


----------



## kateincali

Tudie0011 said:


> You can use any box you wish, total pkg just needs to be under 5lbs.





BeenBurned said:


> No, flat rate boxes can't be used if the FR price hasn't been paid for the label. if the post office notices that a FRB was used, they can (and often do) charge the recipient the difference between what was paid for the label and the FR price.


The only USPS boxes you can't use on Posh are those labelled Express. Flat Rate is fine.

https://blog.poshmark.com/2017/12/01/poshpost-update-new-boxes-free-supplies/


----------



## Tudie0011

BeenBurned said:


> No, flat rate boxes can't be used if the FR price hasn't been paid for the label. if the post office notices that a FRB was used, they can (and often do) charge the recipient the difference between what was paid for the label and the FR price.





BeenBurned said:


> No, flat rate boxes can't be used if the FR price hasn't been paid for the label. if the post office notices that a FRB was used, they can (and often do) charge the recipient the difference between what was paid for the label and the FR price.


----------



## BeenBurned

faith_ann said:


> The only USPS boxes you can't use on Posh are those labelled Express. Flat Rate is fine.
> 
> https://blog.poshmark.com/2017/12/01/poshpost-update-new-boxes-free-supplies/


Wow, thanks for that link! That must be a new agreement between USPS and the site.


----------



## Tudie0011

faith_ann said:


> The only USPS boxes you can't use on Posh are those labelled Express. Flat Rate is fine.
> 
> https://blog.poshmark.com/2017/12/01/poshpost-update-new-boxes-free-supplies/





BeenBurned said:


> Wow, thanks for that link! That must be a new agreement between USPS and the site.


----------



## Tudie0011

It went into effect  last December but the PO was slow to believe So that's why they now have that msg printed on the shipping label.  I have a pkg sitting beside me to go out today and took picture of msg but couldn't get it to post.


----------



## GoStanford

Lately I've been using Poshmark more than Ebay (as a buyer) and would appreciate some fresh insight on the Make Offer button.  I'm seeing some sellers posting within Poshmark about how the site should get rid of the Make Offer button.  I try to do my research on the original price of an item before deciding if I'm going to make an offer, and I make my best offer so that the seller and I don't have to go back and forth (everybody has limited time).    Sometimes I can tell from the comments if the seller really is open to offers or not.  I didn't know for a while that Poshmark takes 20% in commission fees so now I factor that into my decision as well.

How do you signal to potential buyers if you are open to offers?  If you are not, do you state Price Firm in the description?


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Lately I've been using Poshmark more than Ebay (as a buyer) and would appreciate some fresh insight on the Make Offer button.  I'm seeing some sellers posting within Poshmark about how the site should get rid of the Make Offer button.  I try to do my research on the original price of an item before deciding if I'm going to make an offer, and I make my best offer so that the seller and I don't have to go back and forth (everybody has limited time).    Sometimes I can tell from the comments if the seller really is open to offers or not.  I didn't know for a while that Poshmark takes 20% in commission fees so now I factor that into my decision as well.
> 
> How do you signal to potential buyers if you are open to offers?  If you are not, do you state Price Firm in the description?


I've never done Posh so I don't know the rules or etiquette, but on Mercari, if you don't want offers you are supposed to state Price Firm in the description, so it could be the same. I think most Poshers expect offers.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I joined Poshmark last week to try and sell some things, but I knew nothing about it before joining.

What has happened to me is I received VERY low-ball offers on a pair of Burberry rain boots (listed at $99-offered $35 and $40) almost immediately, which wasn't even worth countering. I was curious about the people making the low-ball offers, and as I suspected, they have fairly large 'stores' and obviously wanted to resell my boots for more. One of them recently sold the exact same pair of boots for $95. I understand some people are trying to make a living on Poshmark, but it's annoying when they make low-ball offers to 'new' people like me, not even a reasonable offer.  I'd rather keep them at that point, or give them to someone I like at that point. 

The other stuff I've listed has gotten zero interest so far, and I priced them well. I've been going on the brand specific pages and see what has sold, and for what price. I'll post more stuff and see how it goes. Anyone who's sold a lot on Poshmark have any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

whateve said:


> I've never done Posh so I don't know the rules or etiquette, but on Mercari, if you don't want offers you are supposed to state Price Firm in the description, so it could be the same. I think most Poshers expect offers.


Yes on posh people want to make offers.  Sometimes I put stuff as price firm, and people don't want to buy.  So now, for almost all of my items I just inflate the price a little to make room for offers.  It's dumb, but it's all psychological, just like mall stores price their items way higher than they expect to sell them for so they can then advertise for 40-50% off all the time (ahem, Gap/Banana Republic).  I still have a few items as price firm, but it's stuff I am really firm on and am not in a rush to get rid of.  At least on posh, when a buyer makes an offer it is binding and payment is pre-authorized, unlike on ebay where people get away with offering and then never paying with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

girlsnstilletos said:


> I joined Poshmark last week to try and sell some things, but I knew nothing about it before joining.
> 
> What has happened to me is I received VERY low-ball offers on a pair of Burberry rain boots (listed at $99-offered $35 and $40) almost immediately, which wasn't even worth countering. I was curious about the people making the low-ball offers, and as I suspected, they have fairly large 'stores' and obviously wanted to resell my boots for more. One of them recently sold the exact same pair of boots for $95. I understand some people are trying to make a living on Poshmark, but it's annoying when they make low-ball offers to 'new' people like me, not even a reasonable offer.  I'd rather keep them at that point, or give them to someone I like at that point.
> 
> The other stuff I've listed has gotten zero interest so far, and I priced them well. I've been going on the brand specific pages and see what has sold, and for what price. I'll post more stuff and see how it goes. Anyone who's sold a lot on Poshmark have any suggestions? TIA!



Yes, I have had someone repeatedly offer me like $350 for $1k NIB Valentino shoes and then when I look at their listings they are selling their own luxury items.  It's ridiculously transparent--if you are trying to get stuff cheap to flip, at least get it from another platform.  I ended up blocking that person.


----------



## Tudie0011

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Yes, I have had someone repeatedly offer me like $350 for $1k NIB Valentino shoes and then when I look at their listings they are selling their own luxury items.  It's ridiculously transparent--if you are trying to get stuff cheap to flip, at least get it from another platform.  I ended up blocking that person.


Just the way it is. I've been on Posh for a few years and just ignore the lowballed or block them! I sell ok on there and just take it all with a grain of salt. And everybody wants a deal. I usually counter back with a couple bux off or ignore. Cost of doing business I guess. I sell more there than in my ebay shop. Unfortunately.


----------



## GoStanford

The more I use it, the more I think Poshmark needs to allow sellers to take away the "make offer" button.  I've started on occasion to ask the seller if the price is firm.  Some respond cheerfully with an invitation to make an offer and go from there.  Others state the price is firm.  

I do like the way Poshmark takes payment info so that if the seller accepts an offer, everything can move forward smoothly.  Seems efficient.

I hate the automatic messages with party posts, updates to closets, etc.  I need to figure out how to disable all that.


----------



## seton

I have to speak up as a buyer only on Posh (altho I sell non-fashion on ebay so I know what it feels like as a seller). Dont take low offers so personally and respond even if it's just to decline. It's polite and it keeps the lines of communication open which is important. There have been times when I would have gone higher with my offer (I usually offer based on going price and what I think I can get it at) but if a seller cant be bothered to even respond, I just move on to the next seller who is nicer, even if just with a counteroffer that is the asking price which indicates that the price is firm. I'll uch rather work with that seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

seton said:


> I have to speak up as a buyer only on Posh (altho I sell non-fashion on ebay so I know what it feels like as a seller). Dont take low offers so personally and respond even if it's just to decline. It's polite and it keeps the lines of communication open which is important. There have been times when I would have gone higher with my offer (I usually offer based on going price and what I think I can get it at) *but if a seller cant be bothered to even respond, I just move on to the next seller who is nicer*, even if just with a counteroffer that is the asking price which indicates that the price is firm. I'll uch rather work with that seller.


While I understand your thinking and of course, any buyer is free to avoid any seller for any reason, I want to make a couple of points. 
1. Sellers who "can't be bothered" could be sellers who didn't choose to have a b.o. offer. Ebay often does that wihtout seller knowledge.
2. If an offer is too low, sellers sometimes ignore because they (rightly or wrongly) assume that the buyer doesn't want to pay a reasonable price. (For example, if the offer is 20% of the BIN and the seller wants 75% of the BIN, seller may assume the buyer won't go that high.)
3. Some sellers with b.o. on the listings make one counteroffer and don't want to play the back-and-forth game. 

None of the above (IMO) mean that it's not a good seller. But again, do what's comfortable for you.


----------



## whateve

seton said:


> I have to speak up as a buyer only on Posh (altho I sell non-fashion on ebay so I know what it feels like as a seller). Dont take low offers so personally and respond even if it's just to decline. It's polite and it keeps the lines of communication open which is important. There have been times when I would have gone higher with my offer (I usually offer based on going price and what I think I can get it at) but if a seller cant be bothered to even respond, I just move on to the next seller who is nicer, even if just with a counteroffer that is the asking price which indicates that the price is firm. I'll uch rather work with that seller.


I don't sell on Posh but I sell on other platforms and I can't think of a single instance when I've received a lowball offer that the buyer came back to buy at a higher price. I'm always polite and always respond to offers even if the listing isn't set up to take offers. I often accept reasonable offers and often counter low offers. Most of the lowballers are rude and don't use complete sentences. Usually it is something like "$30?"


----------



## Bales25

As a buyer, I do love the offer option on Poshmark.  As a seller, it has helped me move merchandise, but there are also some buyers just out to get something for practically free.  I have countered before and gotten another counter from the would-be buyer at their same initial offer or at $1 more.  Those, I decline only so I can then block them.  If I were a high volume seller, though, I can see how it's not worth the effort to respond to all of those that will typically not wind up in a sale.


----------



## seton

whateve said:


> I don't sell on Posh but I sell on other platforms and I can't think of a single instance when I've received a lowball offer that the buyer came back to buy at a higher price. I'm always polite and always respond to offers even if the listing isn't set up to take offers. I often accept reasonable offers and often counter low offers. Most of the lowballers are rude and don't use complete sentences. Usually it is something like "$30?"



It happens a lot. Like I said, I sell also. Just this week, I had someone PM me on Facebook for something that has been up a month with little interest. I am asking $150 but he started with "$25?" We went back and forth and he evetaully raised it to $75. Shrug.


----------



## BeenBurned

seton said:


> It happens a lot. Like I said, I sell also. Just this week, I had someone PM me on Facebook for something that has been up a month with little interest. I am asking $150 but he started with "$25?" We went back and forth and he evetaully raised it to $75. Shrug.


And did you sell it to her for 50% of the amount you were asking?


----------



## seton

BeenBurned said:


> And did you sell it to her for 50% of the amount you were asking?



Um, yeah? When I put something up for sale, I want to move it and I dont take things personally.


----------



## nicole0612

seton said:


> Um, yeah? When I put something up for sale, I want to move it and I dont take things personally.



I think part of the nonresponse is that some items get so many offers. I recently listed an item that had 98 offers by the time I first checked the site on my lunch break. They ranged from ~10% off to ~90% off my listing price. I only had time to respond to the people who offered close to my listing price. This could be part of why buyers don’t get a response sometimes.


----------



## seton

nicole0612 said:


> I think part of the nonresponse is that some items get so many offers. I recently listed an item that had 98 offers by the time I first checked the site on my lunch break. They ranged from ~10% off to ~90% off my listing price. I only had time to respond to the people who offered close to my listing price. This could be part of why buyers don’t get a response sometimes.



Wow, 98 offers is amazing. I think technically tho, the lowball offerers did get a response tho in that case. They got a notification that it sold. That is response enough.


----------



## nicole0612

seton said:


> Wow, 98 offers is amazing. I think technically tho, the lowball offerers did get a response tho in that case. They got a notification that it sold. That is response enough.



That was a record. I think for high profile brands priced under $1,000 there is a huge amount of interest and offers (Chanel bags etc). It actually sold on another site, so I had to wait 24 hours to deactivate the listing due to the open offers. I wish there was an option to “decline all” offers


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

seton said:


> Um, yeah? When I put something up for sale, I want to move it and I dont take things personally.


Well, some people just want to move things and get some sort of money for them, but there are other people who sell things for a living or for backup money or whatever, and put a lot of time and effort into sourcing and listing things (still at good savings to retail, or otherwise who would bother buying it in the secondary market), and to those people it's an insult to their time and effort to ask for something at 20% of the listing price.  There are also people who may be selling their own items, but they are highly valuable items and it is cheapening and insulting when you ask "$1000?" on their listing for a brand new authentic chanel jumbo double flap (yes that happened to me).  It implies either that the seller is so desperate as to take that amount, or dumb.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nicole0612 said:


> That was a record. I think for high profile brands priced under $1,000 there is a huge amount of interest and offers (Chanel bags etc). It actually sold on another site, so I had to wait 24 hours to deactivate the listing due to the open offers. I wish there was an option to “decline all” offers



I learned this trick--if you make an edit to the size of the listing, then update it, it automatically closes out all open offers.  Then you can delete the listing or make it NFS.  Even if the size is "one size" just change it to say "custom."

Curious as to what the super popular item you listed was?


----------



## nicole0612

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I learned this trick--if you make an edit to the size of the listing, then update it, it automatically closes out all open offers.  Then you can delete the listing or make it NFS.  Even if the size is "one size" just change it to say "custom."
> 
> Curious as to what the super popular item you listed was?



Thanks! I tried to change it to “not for sale” and edit the description to say it was sold, but I got a message saying that I couldn’t edit the description with pending offers. It’s a great tip that changing the size works as a go-around strategy, thank you. It was a Chanel east-west.


----------



## GoStanford

Curious about your thoughts around the psychology of offers for items that were gifts.  When a seller states an item was a gift, I take it to mean they would like to get a good offer that reflects the inherent value of the item.  I also think that if they are selling a gift, they may be somewhat flexible on price.  Is it worth asking about that in the comments before submitting an offer?  

Some items I've purchased at the list price.  I've had things go different ways when I make an offer - have had offers accepted outright, have negotiated and arrived at a mutually reasonable price, and once had a counteroffer that was $1 lower than the list price, a clear indicator there's no room to discuss the price (to me).  Maybe they'd rather keep the item than sell it any lower, which is perfectly fine.  In that particular case, the description didn't say Price Firm.

It's very helpful when the item description does indicate any flexibility, but I've never sold on Poshmark, so I don't know how time-consuming it is to edit those descriptions or insert that information.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Curious about your thoughts around the psychology of offers for items that were gifts.  When a seller states an item was a gift, I take it to mean they would like to get a good offer that reflects the inherent value of the item.  I also think that if they are selling a gift, they may be somewhat flexible on price.  Is it worth asking about that in the comments before submitting an offer?
> 
> Some items I've purchased at the list price.  I've had things go different ways when I make an offer - have had offers accepted outright, have negotiated and arrived at a mutually reasonable price, and once had a counteroffer that was $1 lower than the list price, a clear indicator there's no room to discuss the price (to me).  Maybe they'd rather keep the item than sell it any lower, which is perfectly fine.  In that particular case, the description didn't say Price Firm.
> 
> It's very helpful when the item description does indicate any flexibility, but I've never sold on Poshmark, so I don't know how time-consuming it is to edit those descriptions or insert that information.


When someone mentions an item was a gift, I take that to mean they aren't sure of authenticity. I also think it could mean that any money they get for it is profit, so they are probably more flexible in price. I think most sellers on Posh expect people to make offers. If they don't want offers, they should say so in the listing.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> When someone mentions an item was a gift, I take that to mean they aren't sure of authenticity.


You bring up a very good point!  I hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> When someone mentions an item was a gift, I take that to mean they aren't sure of authenticity. I also think it could mean that any money they get for it is profit, so they are probably more flexible in price. I think most sellers on Posh expect people to make offers. If they don't want offers, they should say so in the listing.





GoStanford said:


> You bring up a very good point!  I hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense.



I completely agree. There are three things that come to mind when I see “it was a gift” mentioned; these are the first two things, the other is that they are communicating that they do not know all of the specific details about the item (origin, original cost, materials etc).


----------



## Gblb

For all of you who use PM, would you please report this very obvious fake necklace from Dubai Collection: 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel...WT/NEW&utm_campaign=1064878502&utm_source=gdm

Thank you.


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> When someone mentions an item was a gift, I take that to mean they aren't sure of authenticity. I also think it could mean that any money they get for it is profit, so they are probably more flexible in price. I think most sellers on Posh expect people to make offers. If they don't want offers, they should say so in the listing.


Yes to this. My first thought is that the item is most likely fake, and this is their cop out way of stating so without coming out and actually saying it. I get the impression 95% of the people who say it's a "gift" are full of soup.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gblb said:


> For all of you who use PM, would you please report this very obvious fake necklace from Dubai Collection:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-necklace-5bdb5b282beb797b80d5b8a7?ad_partner=google&campaign_id=1064878502&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3Niw6f-E4AIVwbXACh3I6AJPEAQYASABEgIVAvD_BwE&gdm_bottom=false&l_con=NWT/NEW&utm_campaign=1064878502&utm_source=gdm
> 
> Thank you.




It's gone!


----------



## Shelby33

GoStanford said:


> It's very helpful when the item description does indicate any flexibility, but I've never sold on Poshmark, so I don't know how time-consuming it is to edit those descriptions or insert that information.


It would take about 10 seconds to edit a listing.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Shelby33 said:


> It would take about 10 seconds to edit a listing.



You should assume there is flexibility unless the seller says otherwise since Poshmark forces sellers to have the offer button.


----------



## Gblb

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's gone!


That item did get removed. But this listing hasn’t: 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-necklace-5bedd8873c98444c447b8fbd

Also sells on Mercari under same ID for any users that could report there too.  Thank you.


----------



## bababebi

BEWARE this Poshmark seller KHANH or @kngocxe who is sending FORGED bababebi certificates for Hermes and Chanel items and FORGED emails that pretend to come from bababebi. I do not ever authenticate Chanel. Only Hermes. This is a dangerous fraudulent seller.

https://poshmark.com/closet/kngocxe/about-me

https://poshmark.com/listing/HERMS-Constance-24-Bleu-Zanzibar-and-gold-HW-5c3f9367df03074b2b006e5e


----------



## rutabaga

I’m starting to get fed up with Poshmark sellers not describing their items accurately.

First, I bought a Theory dress that was advertised as the Cherry ribbed dress. What I received was the Cherry dress in tissue weight cotton in the same color. Fortunately I was able to return it.

Second time, I purchased a pair of Ash suede knee high boots. There was a reddish discoloration in the camel suede that wasn’t disclosed. I accepted the purchase because the price was marked down significantly but emailed the seller letting her know the discoloration was omitted from the listing. Afterwards, I also discovered that the hidden vamp in the boot was coming apart.

Most recently, I purchased a Theory dress for $20. No flaws noted in the listing and the description said it was in overall good condition or something similar. I received the dress earlier this week with loose threads, the paint was scraped off the back zipper exposing the metal underneath, and worst of all, all of the stitching along the neckline had come up so that the lining flips up. I’ll have to take it to a tailor to have it resewn and considering this dress was around $200 and I only paid ~$20 I’ll accept the purchase but some of these sellers are phoning it in. How difficult is it to accurately describe the items you’re selling??!


----------



## lulu212121

Why do sellers label a faux leather jacket as leather? You have to ask if it is real or faux, and they say faux. Just state that in the listing. I would be so mad  if I received a fake leather jacket. Poshmark really needs to clean this up!


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Gosh dont get me started. Ive sold quite a few items and its worked out well for me but recently i just sold my alma bb, i couldnt find the dustbag that came with is so used my favorite mm to send it in-they responded “they couldnt authenticate the dustbag so would be sending only the bag to the buyer. Then told me I could buy it back for $10 or “theyll destroy it” lol burn away my friends!!!


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Gosh dont get me started. Ive sold quite a few items and its worked out well for me but recently i just sold my alma bb, i couldnt find the dustbag that came with is so used my favorite mm to send it in-they responded “they couldnt authenticate the dustbag so would be sending only the bag to the buyer. Then told me I could buy it back for $10 or “theyll destroy it” lol burn away my friends!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

*sends a buyer an offer of $20 and a discounted shipping of $4.99*

*buyer counters with $19 and full shipping price*

*I accept it*

Ugh.. wtf? [emoji848] Oh well. I guess you don’t care much for the discount. That’s fine. Not gonna complain.


----------



## fashion_victim9

does anybody know what service they use for Gucci authentication, or is it always in house authentication with their experts? They've just approved buyer's case who said the Gucci sneakers I sold him are fakes, that is NOT true. I know it cause I know where I purchased them and I am 100% confident they are real. So I wonder what "professionals" authenticated them. Was anyone else in the same situation? What can I do? So far I answered them offering to pay for authentication anywhere with a side company. But my guess they will just ignore me or say they have no doubts that they are right. Disgusting


----------



## Monsieur Candie

fashion_victim9 said:


> does anybody know what service they use for Gucci authentication, or is it always in house authentication with their experts? They've just approved buyer's case who said the Gucci sneakers I sold him are fakes, that is NOT true. I know it cause I know where I purchased them and I am 100% confident they are real. So I wonder what "professionals" authenticated them. Was anyone else in the same situation? What can I do? So far I answered them offering to pay for authentication anywhere with a side company. But my guess they will just ignore me or say they have no doubts that they are right. Disgusting


If the price is over $500 they use external company for authentication. From what I hear they started to use realauthentication but is not 100% reliable information.
If the price is under $500 probably is authenticated by their in house team.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Monsieur Candie said:


> If the price is over $500 they use external company for authentication. From what I hear they started to use realauthentication but is not 100% reliable information.
> If the price is under $500 probably is authenticated by their in house team.



thank you! makes sense then why they are mistaken (my case is under 500). though once they asked a buyer to send them the shoes for authentication in the same situation.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> does anybody know what service they use for Gucci authentication, or is it always in house authentication with their experts? They've just approved buyer's case who said the Gucci sneakers I sold him are fakes, that is NOT true. I know it cause I know where I purchased them and I am 100% confident they are real. So I wonder what "professionals" authenticated them. Was anyone else in the same situation? What can I do? So far I answered them offering to pay for authentication anywhere with a side company. But my guess they will just ignore me or say they have no doubts that they are right. Disgusting


We've seen their inhouse authenticators make mistakes both ways, calling an authentic bag fake and calling a fake bag authentic.


----------



## SheikhaLVOE

Items over $500 are sent to Posh before being sent onto the buyer, under $500 there is no checks.


----------



## fashion_victim9

SheikhaLVOE said:


> Items over $500 are sent to Posh before being sent onto the buyer, under $500 there is no checks.



I know that. when a buyer opens a case and says it's not authentic. they still check, by pictures. even if it's under 500.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> does anybody know what service they use for Gucci authentication, or is it always in house authentication with their experts? They've just approved buyer's case who said the Gucci sneakers I sold him are fakes, that is NOT true. I know it cause I know where I purchased them and I am 100% confident they are real. So I wonder what "professionals" authenticated them. Was anyone else in the same situation? What can I do? So far I answered them offering to pay for authentication anywhere with a side company. But my guess they will just ignore me or say they have no doubts that they are right. Disgusting


You can have your sneakers independently authenticated by a reputable service and provide them with proof. It's a hit and miss what they are going to do.
Twice have I been able to have them release my money by providing an authenticity certificate (by email), but one time, they didn't even give me the chance to provide  anything, and sent my item back with an email that they "waived" the $20 shipping and sorry for the inconvenience. Huh  ?? If they truly believed it's fake, no need to waive anything and I should be on the hook for the return shipping costs. But on the other hand, if my item is authentic and I could provide proof, the right thing for them to do is to admit their mistake and release my funds. I sent them the certificate of authenticity anyway afterwards and told them that if they are a company with integrity (like they claim to be) they should make this right. Posh is a fairly easy place to sell and thin out my collection, but sometimes, they are completely full of it.


----------



## ironic568

Monsieur Candie said:


> If the price is over $500 they use external company for authentication. From what I hear they started to use realauthentication but is not 100% reliable information.
> If the price is under $500 probably is authenticated by their in house team.




I have heard of them using Authenticate 1st, Authenticate4U and now Realauthentication, but always personally thought that they just use their own in house experts. Some of the things I sold got authenticated within the hour of receipt at their head office, which made me think they have their own authenticators.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> You can have your sneakers independently authenticated by a reputable service and provide them with proof. It's a hit and miss what they are going to do.
> Twice have I been able to have them release my money by providing an authenticity certificate (by email), but one time, they didn't even give me the chance to provide  anything, and sent my item back with an email that they "waived" the $20 shipping fee for the inconvenience. Huh  ?? If they truly believed it's fake, no need to waive anything and I should be on the hook for the return shipping costs. But on the other hand, if my item is authentic and I could provide proof, the right thing for them to do is to admit their mistake and release my funds. I sent them the certificate of authenticity anyway afterwards and told them that if they are a company with integrity (like they claim to be) they should make this right. Posh is a fairly easy place to sell and thin out my collection, but sometimes, they are completely full of it.



 Thank you! I'm glad you were able to win twice, it's bringing me hope
in my case they already provided return label to a buyer though, so no chance to save this sale. at least they didn't block me from posh like they usually do when they claim that sold item is fake. so maybe they were unsure and decided to side with the buyer just in case. what bothers me the most is that I have a lot of other Gucci shoes for sale, what if they will do it each time when someones opens a case? and it's killing me how they humiliated in the yes of that buyer. he thinks he's super expert cause he has a couple of other Gucci pairs, and he was so arrogant. I was sure posh will side with me and prove him that I am an honest seller. and now I am a scammer in his eyes and he's sure he's right.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> I have heard of them using Authenticate 1st, Authenticate4U and now Realauthentication, but always personally thought that they just use their own in house experts. Some of the things I sold got authenticated within the hour of receipt at their head office, which made me think they have their own authenticators.



I am sure they have their authenticators at the office, and they resolved the case very quickly, so probable it was inhouse. but they also use some side companies when they can't authenticate themselves. knowing exactly which one, I could authenticate the sneakers there and prove them they are wrong, cause they can't argue with opinion of the company they use for authentication themselves


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you were able to win twice, it's bringing me hope
> in my case they already provided return label to a buyer though, so no chance to save this sale. at least they didn't block me from posh like they usually do when they claim that sold item is fake. so maybe they were unsure and decided to side with the buyer just in case. what bothers me the most is that I have a lot of other Gucci shoes for sale, what if they will do it each time when someones opens a case? and it's killing me how they humiliated in the yes of that buyer. he thinks he's super expert cause he has a couple of other Gucci pairs, and he was so arrogant. I was sure posh will side with me and prove him that I am an honest seller. and now I am a scammer in his eyes and he's sure he's right.


I'm sorry about your buyer. Just think of it as it's his lost.
After the very 1st time they claimed I sold a fake item, all my listings were gone and I was no longer able to buy, or sell on there (though they didn't ban me, in which case, I wouldn't even be able to log in). After sending some angry emails and proof, I got reinstated. The 2nd and 3rd time when they claimed I sold a fake, my closet thankfully stayed intact, but it's just as aggravating.
Maybe next time, just include an authentication with all your sales, just to avoid situations like this. I know it's annoying when you have to spend money to do their job for them (having it authenticated), but it's for your own sanity. That's what I do now for all my items, 'cause I don't have a lot of trust in their authenticators.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am sure they have their authenticators at the office, and they resolved the case very quickly, so probable it was inhouse. but they also use some side companies when they can't authenticate themselves. knowing exactly which one, I could authenticate the sneakers there and prove them they are wrong, cause they can't argue with opinion of the company they use for authentication themselves


Lol, that would be hilarious. I would totally do that, even though it wouldn't save my sale. Just out of principle alone.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> I'm sorry about your buyer. Just think of it as it's his lost.
> After the very 1st time they claimed I sold a fake item, all my listings were gone and I was no longer able to buy, or sell on there (though they didn't ban me, in which case, I wouldn't even be able to log in). After sending some angry emails and proof, I got reinstated. The 2nd and 3rd time when they claimed I sold a fake, my closet thankfully stayed intact, but it's just as aggravating.
> Maybe next time, just include an authentication with all your sales, just to avoid situations like this. I know it's annoying when you have to spend money to do their job for them (having it authenticated), but it's for your own sanity. That's what I do now for all my items, 'cause I don't have a lot of trust in their authenticators.



I mostly sell loubs, and here they never made mistakes. I sold hundreds of them on posh (including over 500), and I help to authenticate them to poshers myself. even when they remove my CL listings cause someone reported them (it happened 2 or 3 times with the older styles), I always appeal, provide them more pictures, and they reinstall my listings. so their authenticators know the brand. but Gucci is not "my" brand, that's why I only sell them if I know they are from official distributor. so maybe it makes sense to spend money for authentication of all my Gucci to feel protected


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> Lol, that would be hilarious. I would totally do that, even though it wouldn't save my sale. Just out of principle alone.



we have the same principles lol


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> I'm sorry about your buyer. Just think of it as it's his lost.
> After the very 1st time they claimed I sold a fake item, all my listings were gone and I was no longer able to buy, or sell on there (though they didn't ban me, in which case, I wouldn't even be able to log in). After sending some angry emails and proof, I got reinstated. The 2nd and 3rd time when they claimed I sold a fake, my closet thankfully stayed intact, but it's just as aggravating.
> Maybe next time, just include an authentication with all your sales, just to avoid situations like this. I know it's annoying when you have to spend money to do their job for them (having it authenticated), but it's for your own sanity. That's what I do now for all my items, 'cause I don't have a lot of trust in their authenticators.



and it's especially _ironic _that you have to prove them something providing authentication certificates being authenticator yourself


----------



## fashion_victim9

so I authenticated the sneakers at authеnticate first and got official Gucci confirmation that the site I purchased them from is their official distributor. Poshmark ignores all of my e-mails. I will try to open a case (report problem with return) when I get the sneakers. I will include everything there - receipt, e-mail from Gucci, authentication letter from authеnticate first, and will see what they do


----------



## Monsieur Candie

ironic568 said:


> I have heard of them using Authenticate 1st, Authenticate4U and now Realauthentication, but always personally thought that they just use their own in house experts. Some of the things I sold got authenticated within the hour of receipt at their head office, which made me think they have their own authenticators.


My information is that they started to use realauthentication for Items over $500. Let say that is 90% reliable information. They don't use Authenticate 1st now. From my experience with RA expertise  I expect big mess especially with Hermes items.


----------



## fashion_victim9

finally got reply from posh:
_Please note that when an item's authenticity is disputed, the seller must provide proof that it is authentic. This means that a receipt or proof of purchase must be submitted in order to verify your claim that it is authentic. Unfortunately, because this was not given, we were forced to approve the return. If you do not have the original receipt, we kindly ask that you have your item authenticated by a third party. If you have an authentication certificate, you are welcome to re-list the item._

did you know that you MUST have receipt or proof of authenticity if someone opens a case?? they sided with me MANY times in the same situations just by provided pictures, they even asked a buyer to ship the shoes for authentication twice. and I always won.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> finally got reply from posh:
> Please note that when an item's authenticity is disputed, the seller must provide proof that it is authentic. This means that a receipt or proof of purchase must be submitted in order to verify your claim that it is authentic. Unfortunately, because this was not given, we were forced to approve the return. If you do not have the original receipt, we kindly ask that you have your item authenticated by a third party. If you have an authentication certificate, you are welcome to re-list the item.
> 
> did you know that you MUST have receipt or proof of authenticity if someone opens a case?? they sided with me MANY times in the same situations just by provided pictures, they even asked a buyer to ship the shoes for authentication twice. and I always won.


Sounds like BS.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Sounds like BS.



exactly but at least now I know that I have to pay $10 for authentication each time when someone opens a case.


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> finally got reply from posh:
> _Please note that when an item's authenticity is disputed, the seller must provide proof that it is authentic. This means that a receipt or proof of purchase must be submitted in order to verify your claim that it is authentic. Unfortunately, because this was not given, we were forced to approve the return. If you do not have the original receipt, we kindly ask that you have your item authenticated by a third party. If you have an authentication certificate, you are welcome to re-list the item._
> 
> did you know that you MUST have receipt or proof of authenticity if someone opens a case?? they sided with me MANY times in the same situations just by provided pictures, they even asked a buyer to ship the shoes for authentication twice. and I always won.



So when a buyer files an authenticity dispute, the only way to counter that is by providing the receipt? An authenticity certificate won't do?


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> finally got reply from posh:
> _Please note that when an item's authenticity is disputed, the seller must provide proof that it is authentic. This means that a receipt or proof of purchase must be submitted in order to verify your claim that it is authentic. Unfortunately, because this was not given, we were forced to approve the return. If you do not have the original receipt, we kindly ask that ey'you have your item authenticated by a third party. If you have an authentication certificate, you are welcome to re-list the item._
> 
> did you know that you MUST have receipt or proof of authenticity if someone opens a case?? they sided with me MANY times in the same situations just by provided pictures, they even asked a buyer to ship the shoes for authentication twice. and I always won.


I get it for documentation from a third party authenticator. And usually those docs show a picture of the item so if you use the same pictures in the listing, it shows that the item that was authenticated is the same item as is in the pictures in the listing. 

But the request for a receipt is nonsense because a receipt doesn't prove authenticity of the item it's included with. 

The receipt can be faked
Genuine receipt can be used to "prove" authenticity of a fake.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> So when a buyer files an authenticity dispute, the only way to counter that is by providing the receipt? An authenticity certificate won't do?



the receipt or authenticity certificate will do both


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> does anybody know what service they use for Gucci authentication, or is it always in house authentication with their experts? They've just approved buyer's case who said the Gucci sneakers I sold him are fakes, that is NOT true. I know it cause I know where I purchased them and I am 100% confident they are real. So I wonder what "professionals" authenticated them. Was anyone else in the same situation? What can I do? So far I answered them offering to pay for authentication anywhere with a side company. But my guess they will just ignore me or say they have no doubts that they are right. Disgusting



victory!! in case if they don't make mistake authenticating them lol. authenticаte first already confirmed authenticity 

_Please find a pre-paid shipping label attached to this email to send this item to our offices, so that our team of specialists may further investigate this case. If the item is not authentic, we will return it to you. However, if we determine that the item is authentic, we will move froward with releasing your earnings._


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> victory!! in case if they don't make mistake authenticating them lol. authenticаte first already confirmed authenticity
> 
> _Please find a pre-paid shipping label attached to this email to send this item to our offices, so that our team of specialists may further investigate this case. If the item is not authentic, we will return it to you. However, if we determine that the item is authentic, we will move froward with releasing your earnings._



Great!  In my experience poshmark has been reasonable with disputes so hopefully they should have your earnings released soon!


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> victory!! in case if they don't make mistake authenticating them lol. authenticаte first already confirmed authenticity
> 
> _Please find a pre-paid shipping label attached to this email to send this item to our offices, so that our team of specialists may further investigate this case. If the item is not authentic, we will return it to you. However, if we determine that the item is authentic, we will move froward with releasing your earnings._


that's good news! What do they do with the shoes if they rule in your favor? Do they resell them to the buyer or sell them themselves?


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> that's good news! What do they do with the shoes if they rule in your favor? Do they resell them to the buyer or sell them themselves?



no idea they already sent refund to the buyer, so probably they will have to sell them.
they only did it because I opened seller's dispute where i included my receipt + screenshot of online purchase + Gucci confirmation that this online store is their official retailer + e-mail from auth4you. in other case they would just tell me to relist them


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Great!  In my experience poshmark has been reasonable with disputes so hopefully they should have your earnings released soon!



yay! thank you


----------



## fashion_victim9

I also asked them to inform that buyer when they make sure the sneakers are real. cause this mean guy is out there probably telling everyone that my closet is full of fakes lol


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> the receipt or authenticity certificate will do both


Thank you, that makes more sense. Because you said in this post that you had it authenticated by Authenticate 1st, I thought you forwarded that authentication to Posh, but they continued to ignore all your messages. When you then later received this message from them _"This means that a receipt or proof of purchase must be submitted in order to verify your claim that it is authentic. Unfortunately, because this was not given, we were forced to approve the return," _I though an authentication by a 3rd party wasn't enough.

I'm glad they allowed you to turn it in for an authenticity check. In my experience, once they agree to have a (2nd) look at the item and you can provide a certificate of authenticity along with it, the certificate will take precedence over the opinion of their own in house authenticators. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> Thank you, that makes more sense. Because you said in this post that you had it authenticated by Authenticate 1st, I thought you forwarded that authentication to Posh, but they continued to ignore all your messages. When you then later received this message from them _"This means that a receipt or proof of purchase must be submitted in order to verify your claim that it is authentic. Unfortunately, because this was not given, we were forced to approve the return," _I though an authentication by a 3rd party wasn't enough.
> 
> I'm glad they allowed you to turn it in for an authenticity check. In my experience, once they agree to have a (2nd) look at the item and you can provide a certificate of authenticity along with it, the certificate will take precedence over the opinion of their own in house authenticators. I'm sure you'll be fine.



I provided certificate only after they closed the case in buyer's favor. but lesson learned


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> that's good news! What do they do with the shoes if they rule in your favor? Do they resell them to the buyer or sell them themselves?


I believe they will contact the buyer to confirm authenticity and offer the sneakers at a discount. If the buyer rejects the offer, they will sell those sneakers themselves. Now I'm very curious to know which closet is Posh's.


----------



## fashion_victim9

ironic568 said:


> I believe they will contact the buyer to confirm authenticity and offer the sneakers at a discount. If the buyer rejects the offer, they will sell those sneakers themselves. Now I'm very curious to know which closet is Posh's.


we'll figure it out lol
the sneakers are pretty rare


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ironic568 said:


> I believe they will contact the buyer to confirm authenticity and offer the sneakers at a discount. If the buyer rejects the offer, they will sell those sneakers themselves. Now I'm very curious to know which closet is Posh's.


I sold a pair of Valentino Rockstuds on there for $850 only to have the buyer then refuse delivery!  Remorse or an angry husband I guess!  Posh still paid me out; I figured they would turn around and sell the shoes themselves but never thought to search for them on the site.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I sold a pair of Valentino Rockstuds on there for $850 only to have the buyer then refuse delivery!  Remorse or an angry husband I guess!  Posh still paid me out; I figured they would turn around and sell the shoes themselves but never thought to search for them on the site.



I had a similar case and they paid me too. a buyer purchased $450 pair of shoes, she wasn't at home at the day of delivery, and then I kept messaging her for 2 weeks, she first answered that she doesn't know which PO she needs cause they didn't leave a notice, I did all I could to help and figure it out. and then she said she doesn't care and has more important things to do. I never got the shoes back, so she probably did receive them but USPS forgot to mark them as shipped. She got a free pair of shoes, and I got my earnings.


----------



## daevy

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I sold a pair of Valentino Rockstuds on there for $850 only to have the buyer then refuse delivery!  Remorse or an angry husband I guess!  Posh still paid me out; I figured they would turn around and sell the shoes themselves but never thought to search for them on the site.





fashion_victim9 said:


> I had a similar case and they paid me too. a buyer purchased $450 pair of shoes, she wasn't at home at the day of delivery, and then I kept messaging her for 2 weeks, she first answered that she doesn't know which PO she needs cause they didn't leave a notice, I did all I could to help and figure it out. and then she said she doesn't care and has more important things to do. I never got the shoes back, so she probably did receive them but USPS forgot to mark them as shipped. She got a free pair of shoes, and I got my earnings.



What did you do when your buyers refused your package?
I sold a pair of Louis Vuitton desert boots recently to someone, they first went to “PoshAuthenticate” to be authenticated, and then we’re shipped out to the buyer. I was so surprised to see the package was refused today. The buyer sent me various messages before buying asking me to lower the price because she loved the boots but couldn’t afford them yadda yadda... and then this?
I’m upset because this, to me, was a big waste of my time.

So, anyway, did you guys contact Poshmark? Did they ever reply? Did they simply release funds to you, and never returned your items to you? I have no ideia how things will go from here, so I’d love to know more about your experiences!


----------



## fashion_victim9

daevy said:


> What did you do when your buyers refused your package?
> I sold a pair of Louis Vuitton desert boots recently to someone, they first went to “PoshAuthenticate” to be authenticated, and then we’re shipped out to the buyer. I was so surprised to see the package was refused today. The buyer sent me various messages before buying asking me to lower the price because she loved the boots but couldn’t afford them yadda yadda... and then this?
> I’m upset because this, to me, was a big waste of my time.
> 
> So, anyway, did you guys contact Poshmark? Did they ever reply? Did they simply release funds to you, and never returned your items to you? I have no ideia how things will go from here, so I’d love to know more about your experiences!



just message them with all the details. they will release your funds once they receive the package back.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

fashion_victim9 said:


> just message them with all the details. they will release your funds once they receive the package back.


Ditto


----------



## daevy

fashion_victim9 said:


> just message them with all the details. they will release your funds once they receive the package back.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Ditto



Yeah, already did. It’s funny because yesterday I sent them an email regarding the same sale asking them if they were taking longer than usual to send the package out to the buyer after authentication (it took them a week), and then a few hours later got their automatic message saying that the sale had begun tracking. Earlier today one of their agents replyied to my email saying that the package was out for delivery and that, as usual, buyers had 3 days to accept their purchase.
When I went to see the tracking I was surprised to see it refused.
I really don’t understand - if the buyer changed her mind or regretted the purchase, why not simply ask me to cancel it? It was purchased after I accepted her offer. It’s really a bit puzzling to me. 

I did contact Poshmark again, but I wonder when and how they are going to respond.

Thank you two for answering!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

daevy said:


> Yeah, already did. It’s funny because yesterday I sent them an email regarding the same sale asking them if they were taking longer than usual to send the package out to the buyer after authentication (it took them a week), and then a few hours later got their automatic message saying that the sale had begun tracking. Earlier today one of their agents replyied to my email saying that the package was out for delivery and that, as usual, buyers had 3 days to accept their purchase.
> When I went to see the tracking I was surprised to see it refused.
> I really don’t understand - if the buyer changed her mind or regretted the purchase, why not simply ask me to cancel it? It was purchased after I accepted her offer. It’s really a bit puzzling to me.
> 
> I did contact Poshmark again, but I wonder when and how they are going to respond.
> 
> Thank you two for answering!


They may have changed their mind after it shipped. But anyway this is better for you because you will get paid and you don’t have to wait for it to sell to someone else.


----------



## daevy

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They may have changed their mind after it shipped. But anyway this is better for you because you will get paid and you don’t have to wait for it to sell to someone else.


It's true, I'm really glad that Poshmark will handle this themselves and I won't have to go through the trouble of listing it again, but I still can't help but wonder, you know?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

daevy said:


> It's true, I'm really glad that Poshmark will handle this themselves and I won't have to go through the trouble of listing it again, but I still can't help but wonder, you know?


My impression is that there are a lot of broke people on Poshmark who don’t necessarily spend responsibly.


----------



## daevy

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> My impression is that there are a lot of broke people on Poshmark who don’t necessarily spend responsibly.


Yes, you might be right.
I only started selling there recently, and to be quite honest, I dislike it a good bit.

Is there anywhere you (whoever feels like replying) think is a better platform to sell? I'm curious.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

daevy said:


> Yes, you might be right.
> I only started selling there recently, and to be quite honest, I dislike it a good bit.
> 
> Is there anywhere you (whoever feels like replying) think is a better platform to sell? I'm curious.


My higher priced items tend to sell better on Tradesy. The downside with Tradesy is that they take forever to pay you.


----------



## Tudie0011

daevy said:


> Yes, you might be right.
> I only started selling there recently, and to be quite honest, I dislike it a good bit.
> 
> Is there anywhere you (whoever feels like replying) think is a better platform to sell? I'm curious.


I sell way more on Posh than I do on my Ebay store. About 5 to 1 unfortunately since I pay to have store.


----------



## daevy

Tudie0011 said:


> I sell way more on Posh than I do on my Ebay store. About 5 to 1 unfortunately since I pay to have store.


Hm yeah, I never wanted to dabble on ebay because I hear some pretty horrid stories.
The thing that frustrates me about Poshmark (or maybe it's all selling sites, I don't have experience with others) is that people price their items so high, but when they are the ones buying things, they try to make some crazy low offers - and I feel like I'm quite reasonable with how I price my items. I guess I should just list them super high from the beginning like everybody else (or most people).


----------



## Bales25

I use Poshmark, but I understand why several posters refuse to do so.  There is one seller currently posting fake items under Coach (that aren't even fake Coach, but a different brand) and in every listing, they admit the item is not authentic.  Yet people are liking and buying them for several hundred dollars!  It's crazy to me.  I just sent a note to Poshmark to ask how to better report these since reporting the listing and reporting the seller are doing nothing. Hopefully they'll take a closer look.  I seriously question what kind of a platform is so lax that people think it's ok to blatently admit they are violating its policies, nevermind the law?  

And yet - I do still use them with a big neon "caveat emptor" in my head.


----------



## daevy

Bales25 said:


> I use Poshmark, but I understand why several posters refuse to do so.  There is one seller currently posting fake items under Coach (that aren't even fake Coach, but a different brand) and in every listing, they admit the item is not authentic.  Yet people are liking and buying them for several hundred dollars!  It's crazy to me.  I just sent a note to Poshmark to ask how to better report these since reporting the listing and reporting the seller are doing nothing. Hopefully they'll take a closer look.  I seriously question what kind of a platform is so lax that people think it's ok to blatently admit they are violating its policies, nevermind the law?
> 
> And yet - I do still use them with a big neon "caveat emptor" in my head.



Yes. I'm also hugely annoyed by that - people that post "dupes" under the more upscale brands names. Come on.
Well, I guess that's still better than just selling straight out fakes under the false pretence they are the real deal, though.
But I also think this should be banned.


----------



## Tudie0011

daevy said:


> Yes. I'm also hugely annoyed by that - people that post "dupes" under the more upscale brands names. Come on.
> Well, I guess that's still better than just selling straight out fakes under the false pretence they are the real deal, though.
> But I also think this should be banned.


It isnt allowed. Report it.


----------



## Angel1879

Hello, I have found several LV bags on Poshmark that appear to be authentic.  I have never purchased preloved before, can you please tell me if you have used Posh Authenticate, and what your experience was like?  Thank you.


----------



## Bales25

Angel1879 said:


> Hello, I have found several LV bags on Poshmark that appear to be authentic.  I have never purchased preloved before, can you please tell me if you have used Posh Authenticate, and what your experience was like?  Thank you.



They authenticated a Coach bag I purchased that turned out to be fake, so I have no faith in Posh.  I always post authentication requests here on TPF.  Honestly, other sites have much better buyer protections, so if you are not an experienced buyer in the secondhand market, I'd start with eBay where you have a lot more time to get your own authentication and much less hassle to get your money back.


----------



## daevy

Angel1879 said:


> Hello, I have found several LV bags on Poshmark that appear to be authentic.  I have never purchased preloved before, can you please tell me if you have used Posh Authenticate, and what your experience was like?  Thank you.


My only experience with them was selling, not purchasing. They correctly authenticated my item, but researching about the service, I came to the conclusion that it's pretty much hit or miss. I honestly wouldn't buy high ticket items from them, personally, but I'm admittedly too anxious (neurotic) for that.
Honestly, if I were you, I'd stick with the specialised consignment services - Fashionphile, Yoogis, Couture USA, etc.


----------



## ReneC123

kenzibray said:


> I'm obsessed with this app! I think it's still only for Apple users. But it's an awesome community and extremely safe. I had a scare with eBay earlier today and it's making me more grateful for this app.
> 
> They take care of all of the shipping which makes it extremely easy and its a flat $7. Only drawback for sellers is it takes a 20% commission but it's not too bad if you take into account how much more accessable the customer service and buyer/seller protection is.
> 
> If you use the code "x" you can get a $5 credit to shop with! It's all womens fashion and I've found some amazing steals on there
> 
> 
> MahoganyQT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love PM and have sold quite a bit there. I know they take a hefty chunk at 20% but with my busy schedule the convenience is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I sell on Posh also, Love it
Click to expand...


----------



## Angel1879

daevy said:


> My only experience with them was selling, not purchasing. They correctly authenticated my item, but researching about the service, I came to the conclusion that it's pretty much hit or miss. I honestly wouldn't buy high ticket items from them, personally, but I'm admittedly too anxious (neurotic) for that.
> Honestly, if I were you, I'd stick with the specialised consignment services - Fashionphile, Yoogis, Couture USA, etc.


Thank you!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Angel1879 said:


> Thank you!


It's best to get independent authentication whenever buying secondhand, regardless of where you buy from.  If there is an item you want and the seller appears to be a trusted seller (i.e. many poshmark sales), just pay with your credit card.  If the item turns out to be fake after your 3 day review period you could always do a credit card chargeback.

I have sold several $500+ designer items on the site and they correctly authenticated all my items.


----------



## Angel1879

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It's best to get independent authentication whenever buying secondhand, regardless of where you buy from.  If there is an item you want and the seller appears to be a trusted seller (i.e. many poshmark sales), just pay with your credit card.  If the item turns out to be fake after your 3 day review period you could always do a credit card chargeback.
> 
> I have sold several $500+ designer items on the site and they correctly authenticated all my items.


Hi, thanks for your reply.  I am trying to find a great third party authenticator, but not exactly sure who to use.  I’m definitely trying to do all my homework before I buy anything Preloved.  Thank you for your advice.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Angel1879 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.  I am trying to find a great third party authenticator, but not exactly sure who to use.  I’m definitely trying to do all my homework before I buy anything Preloved.  Thank you for your advice.


Why don't you try asking the ladies on the LV forum who they use?


----------



## Angel1879

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Why don't you try asking the ladies on the LV forum who they use?


I will, thanks.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

Re Authentication:

This is why I’ve actually started buying authentication FOR my buyers. Posh Authenticate doesn’t seem trustworthy enough to me (but I’ve never bought anything expensive there, though I sell luxury brands almost exclusively.) That said, I want my buyers to be happy & frankly, if that means I spend more to get my items authenticated (even though the majority are boutique buys) I’m okay with that.

I believe that in the long run, it forges trust & value in what I’m doing & I’m not trying to hide anything. I think people get taken so often with luxury goods, if I can do something to help them feel more comfortable, I will. x


----------



## Angel1879

FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> Re Authentication:
> 
> This is why I’ve actually started buying authentication FOR my buyers. Posh Authenticate doesn’t seem trustworthy enough to me (but I’ve never bought anything expensive there, though I sell luxury brands almost exclusively.) That said, I want my buyers to be happy & frankly, if that means I spend more to get my items authenticated (even though the majority are boutique buys) I’m okay with that.
> 
> I believe that in the long run, it forges trust & value in what I’m doing & I’m not trying to hide anything. I think people get taken so often with luxury goods, if I can do something to help them feel more comfortable, I will. x



Hi, I am really glad you actually get the items authenticated for the buyer.  That is awesome, I am looking to purchase and LV item from Posh and I did pay to have it authenticated.  It's well worth it, and gives you piece of mind.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

what personal financial information does posh require for sellers to get paid?


----------



## Tudie0011

One_of_the_girls said:


> what personal financial information does posh require for sellers to get paid?


You can leave it in your acct and use it to buy in there, or have it direct deposited or send you a check.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Tudie0011 said:


> You can leave it in your acct and use it to buy in there, or have it direct deposited or send you a check.


Thank you!  If they direct depost - besides the routing number - is there anything else they make you give them like a social or birthday?


----------



## Tudie0011

One_of_the_girls said:


> Thank you!  If they direct depost - besides the routing number - is there anything else they make you give them like a social or birthday?


No social, 21 or over and have to have a bank acct. Just routing and acct #'s.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Tudie0011 said:


> No social, 21 or over and have to have a bank acct. Just routing and acct #'s.


Thank you. Maybe I will try them then. Much appreciation


----------



## GemsBerry

Sellers, can anybody explain to me what the parties are all about? does participating increase the chance of sales? do I need to drop prices for the party?
To me it looks like a complete waste of time, so I always ignored them. Still I get about 10 invitations a day. But maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## dorcast

GemsBerry said:


> Sellers, can anybody explain to me what the parties are all about? does participating increase the chance of sales? do I need to drop prices for the party?
> To me it looks like a complete waste of time, so I always ignored them. Still I get about 10 invitations a day. But maybe I'm missing something?



You don't have to drop prices. It's just an another opportunity to share your items.  I've done it if I happen to be on the site when there is a party my items are relevant to.   I don't know that you really see a difference in sales, but I generally don't participate in the whole social aspect that Poshmark promotes.


----------



## GemsBerry

dorcast said:


> You don't have to drop prices. It's just an another opportunity to share your items.  I've done it if I happen to be on the site when there is a party my items are relevant to.   I don't know that you really see a difference in sales, but I generally don't participate in the whole social aspect that Poshmark promotes.


Thank you, that's what I thought. I sell premier designers mostly. Serious buyers don't buy 1K+ stuff just because it's on party. And I'm not eager to drop prices unreasonably low. I'll pass.


----------



## nicole0612

I am somehow a bit surprised. I purchased a handbag that went through Poshmark Concierge QC and somehow passed inspection despite having a severely cracked and cut leather all through the handle and torn leather on the tabs where the handle attaches to the bag. The price was excellent, but the bag was not salvageable. The seller took the maximum time to ship the bag and then it had to go to poshmark inspection, so it happened that I was out of town for the long weekend when the item was delivered. When I got home the 3 or 4 day inspection period had just passed, so I sent an message to poshmark customer service showing the severe damage to the bag compared to the description and photos which did not show this and asked to return it. They replied that I had 3 or 4 days to file for a return and since it was now the day after they could not help me. I messaged back asking for a second consideration, as I had purchased with PayPal and it was clearly SNAD and was told they couldn’t help me. After another set of emails where they declined to review the bag again or allow a return, I had to file a claim with PayPal because I didn’t want to be out thousands of dollars on a destroyed bag. Poshmark ignored the claim for a week until I had to escalate with PayPal, and only then I got the ok through PayPal to ship the bag back to Poshmark.  This was at the end of last week, so I am still waiting for the refund.
I have continued to use my poshmark account in the meantime, selling a few items that I had listed for awhile. Today I attempted to make a purchase and got an error message. I tried on several listings from other sellers and had the same thing happen. Poshmark has blocked me from buying on their site. That is certainly their prerogative, my only surprise is that from a customer service point of view, I would have expected an email explaining this. The whole thing is very odd, ignoring a PayPal claim, not responding to my messages, blocking my account without a notice.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I am somehow a bit surprised. I purchased a handbag that went through Poshmark Concierge QC and somehow passed inspection despite having a severely cracked and cut leather all through the handle and torn leather on the tabs where the handle attaches to the bag. The price was excellent, but the bag was not salvageable. The seller took the maximum time to ship the bag and then it had to go to poshmark inspection, so it happened that I was out of town for the long weekend when the item was delivered. When I got home the 3 or 4 day inspection period had just passed, so I sent an message to poshmark customer service showing the severe damage to the bag compared to the description and photos which did not show this and asked to return it. They replied that I had 3 or 4 days to file for a return and since it was now the day after they could not help me. I messaged back asking for a second consideration, as I had purchased with PayPal and it was clearly SNAD and was told they couldn’t help me. After another set of emails where they declined to review the bag again or allow a return, I had to file a claim with PayPal because I didn’t want to be out thousands of dollars on a destroyed bag. Poshmark ignored the claim for a week until I had to escalate with PayPal, and only then I got the ok through PayPal to ship the bag back to Poshmark.  This was at the end of last week, so I am still waiting for the refund.
> I have continued to use my poshmark account in the meantime, selling a few items that I had listed for awhile. Today I attempted to make a purchase and got an error message. I tried on several listings from other sellers and had the same thing happen. Poshmark has blocked me from buying on their site. That is certainly their prerogative, my only surprise is that from a customer service point of view, I would have expected an email explaining this. The whole thing is very odd, ignoring a PayPal claim, not responding to my messages, blocking my account without a notice.


I'm not surprised. This is what scares me from buying on their site. I'm sorry this happened to you. I wonder what they will do with the returned bag.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I'm not surprised. This is what scares me from buying on their site. I'm sorry this happened to you. I wonder what they will do with the returned bag.


Thank you Whateve. I was wondering the same thing. Will they sell it themselves?
Every company makes mistakes, but I would think they would be a bit more professional about handling the aftercare when they were clearly in the wrong. These days people can make such a fuss on social media when a company does not treat them fairly and it can be a bad look for the company; luckily I am not one of those people!


----------



## mrsinsyder

So annoying - I'm selling an LV multicolor bandeau and it was taken down for being non-authentic. I emailed them at they reinstated it, but IDK why they would take it down at all.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I am somehow a bit surprised. I purchased a handbag that went through Poshmark Concierge QC and somehow passed inspection despite having a severely cracked and cut leather all through the handle and torn leather on the tabs where the handle attaches to the bag. The price was excellent, but the bag was not salvageable. The seller took the maximum time to ship the bag and then it had to go to poshmark inspection, so it happened that I was out of town for the long weekend when the item was delivered. When I got home the 3 or 4 day inspection period had just passed, so I sent an message to poshmark customer service showing the severe damage to the bag compared to the description and photos which did not show this and asked to return it. They replied that I had 3 or 4 days to file for a return and since it was now the day after they could not help me. I messaged back asking for a second consideration, as I had purchased with PayPal and it was clearly SNAD and was told they couldn’t help me. After another set of emails where they declined to review the bag again or allow a return, I had to file a claim with PayPal because I didn’t want to be out thousands of dollars on a destroyed bag. Poshmark ignored the claim for a week until I had to escalate with PayPal, and only then I got the ok through PayPal to ship the bag back to Poshmark.  This was at the end of last week, so I am still waiting for the refund.
> I have continued to use my poshmark account in the meantime, selling a few items that I had listed for awhile. Today I attempted to make a purchase and got an error message. I tried on several listings from other sellers and had the same thing happen. Poshmark has blocked me from buying on their site. That is certainly their prerogative, my only surprise is that from a customer service point of view, I would have expected an email explaining this. The whole thing is very odd, ignoring a PayPal claim, not responding to my messages, blocking my account without a notice.


So sorry to hear that, Nicole. This makes me think of Lollipuff who also pulled the same stunt on a tPF member (read it somewhere on this forum).

What an unprofessional thing for Posh to do and so vindictive and childish, too. Had you gone straight to Paypal for a SNAD case without contacting them first for a solution, I might have been able to see it from their point of view, but this comes across as really unprofessional and spiteful. Especially without giving you any notification.
Posh only checks for authenticity, not condition, I have come to learn.
Can you still leave feedback and rate your seller?
I know Posh wants to be fair and protect sellers from scammers, but in cases like these they should also look at the buyer's history, closet, sales, etc.

I do believe (hope) that they eventually will lift the ban, 'cause you are still able to sell, correct? I wouldn't blame you one bit should you decide to air this on whatever social media platforms they use.
Hopefully by now you have fully been refunded by Paypal.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nicole0612 said:


> I am somehow a bit surprised. I purchased a handbag that went through Poshmark Concierge QC and somehow passed inspection despite having a severely cracked and cut leather all through the handle and torn leather on the tabs where the handle attaches to the bag. The price was excellent, but the bag was not salvageable. The seller took the maximum time to ship the bag and then it had to go to poshmark inspection, so it happened that I was out of town for the long weekend when the item was delivered. When I got home the 3 or 4 day inspection period had just passed, so I sent an message to poshmark customer service showing the severe damage to the bag compared to the description and photos which did not show this and asked to return it. They replied that I had 3 or 4 days to file for a return and since it was now the day after they could not help me. I messaged back asking for a second consideration, as I had purchased with PayPal and it was clearly SNAD and was told they couldn’t help me. After another set of emails where they declined to review the bag again or allow a return, I had to file a claim with PayPal because I didn’t want to be out thousands of dollars on a destroyed bag. Poshmark ignored the claim for a week until I had to escalate with PayPal, and only then I got the ok through PayPal to ship the bag back to Poshmark.  This was at the end of last week, so I am still waiting for the refund.
> I have continued to use my poshmark account in the meantime, selling a few items that I had listed for awhile. Today I attempted to make a purchase and got an error message. I tried on several listings from other sellers and had the same thing happen. Poshmark has blocked me from buying on their site. That is certainly their prerogative, my only surprise is that from a customer service point of view, I would have expected an email explaining this. The whole thing is very odd, ignoring a PayPal claim, not responding to my messages, blocking my account without a notice.


What a bad experience. They really do need to be checking for condition in addition to authenticity.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> So sorry to hear that, Nicole. This makes me think of Lollipuff who also pulled the same stunt on a tPF member (read it somewhere on this forum).
> 
> What an unprofessional thing for Posh to do and so vindictive and childish, too. Had you gone straight to Paypal for a SNAD case without contacting them first for a solution, I might have been able to see it from their point of view, but this comes across as really unprofessional and spiteful. Especially without giving you any notification.
> Posh only checks for authenticity, not condition, I have come to learn.
> Can you still leave feedback and rate your seller?
> I know Posh wants to be fair and protect sellers from scammers, but in cases like these they should also look at the buyer's history, closet, sales, etc.
> 
> I do believe (hope) that they eventually will lift the ban, 'cause you are still able to sell, correct? I wouldn't blame you one bit should you decide to air this on whatever social media platforms they use.
> Hopefully by now you have fully been refunded by Paypal.





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> What a bad experience. They really do need to be checking for condition in addition to authenticity.



Thank you both for the support! In a situation like this, it means a lot. Unfortunately, I have not yet been refunded, though tracking shows delivery and the item signed for on Thursday morning, so almost 2 full business days have passed. If I don’t hear anything by Monday I will contact PayPal again, because I don’t want to miss any deadlines. It is very helpful to know that they do not always check for condition!! I had felt safe in this previously because during purchases in the past they have sent me an email saying there was additional wear not described, including additional photos in the email, and asking if I still want to proceed with the purchase. Sometimes I’ve even replied back and asked for even more photos and they’ve sent them to me immediately. So I suppose it’s just a discrepancy based on who evaluates the item? I don’t think I’ll air my dirty laundry on social media, but at least by posting here other members can be aware of the risk and to always use PayPal.


----------



## MAGJES

nicole0612 said:


> I am somehow a bit surprised. I purchased a handbag that went through Poshmark Concierge QC and somehow passed inspection despite having a severely cracked and cut leather all through the handle and torn leather on the tabs where the handle attaches to the bag. The price was excellent, but the bag was not salvageable. The seller took the maximum time to ship the bag and then it had to go to poshmark inspection, so it happened that I was out of town for the long weekend when the item was delivered. When I got home the 3 or 4 day inspection period had just passed, so I sent an message to poshmark customer service showing the severe damage to the bag compared to the description and photos which did not show this and asked to return it. They replied that I had 3 or 4 days to file for a return and since it was now the day after they could not help me. I messaged back asking for a second consideration, as I had purchased with PayPal and it was clearly SNAD and was told they couldn’t help me. After another set of emails where they declined to review the bag again or allow a return, I had to file a claim with PayPal because I didn’t want to be out thousands of dollars on a destroyed bag. Poshmark ignored the claim for a week until I had to escalate with PayPal, and only then I got the ok through PayPal to ship the bag back to Poshmark.  This was at the end of last week, so I am still waiting for the refund.
> I have continued to use my poshmark account in the meantime, selling a few items that I had listed for awhile. Today I attempted to make a purchase and got an error message. I tried on several listings from other sellers and had the same thing happen. Poshmark has blocked me from buying on their site. That is certainly their prerogative, my only surprise is that from a customer service point of view, I would have expected an email explaining this. The whole thing is very odd, ignoring a PayPal claim, not responding to my messages, blocking my account without a notice.


Oh gosh. I’m sorry this happened. What a pain to deal with. 
Blocking you from future purchases seems unprofessional seeing as that the bag was not as described and you tried resolving the problem directly with them first.


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> Oh gosh. I’m sorry this happened. What a pain to deal with.
> Blocking you from future purchases seems unprofessional seeing as that the bag was not as described and you tried resolving the problem directly with them first.


Thank you. Yes I was surprised that they decided to go this route, I thought they would operate a little more professionally.


----------



## rutabaga

I’m so close to being done with Poshmark. A pair of jeans arrived today smelling musty with several brown stains on the front left leg. I’m hoping it’s chocolate but am disgusted and requested a refund.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

So I just opened my Posh account and listed ONE item - so many issues. Already. I think I am going to forget this site. Suddenly, it is showing me following like 150 people! I swear I have only been on the site for like 5 minutes and I did not follow ANYONE. Also - it keeps showing the initials of my real name - not my username and I don't seem to be able to delete or change that OR change my username which is not showing all the letters and just looks stupid because they apparently accepted it - but then shortened it. Finally, when I listed my ONE item -it never asked me about shipping. How and when I am supposed to charge for shipping? I certainly am not doing it for free. This is just basic stuff that already I am having problems with - never mind all this SHARING? Who am I supposed to be sharing with? I don't get it or like this site so far - at all. HELP!


----------



## GoStanford

One_of_the_girls said:


> So I just opened my Posh account and listed ONE item - so many issues. Already. I think I am going to forget this site. Suddenly, it is showing me following like 150 people! I swear I have only been on the site for like 5 minutes and I did not follow ANYONE. Also - it keeps showing the initials of my real name - not my username and I don't seem to be able to delete or change that OR change my username which is not showing all the letters and just looks stupid because they apparently accepted it - but then shortened it. Finally, when I listed my ONE item -it never asked me about shipping. How and when I am supposed to charge for shipping? I certainly am not doing it for free. This is just basic stuff that already I am having problems with - never mind all this SHARING? Who am I supposed to be sharing with? I don't get it or like this site so far - at all. HELP!


Agreed with you - it's a pain to engage in all that closet sharing/following.  But I think this is an emphasis of Poshmark and some of the users are really into it.  As far as name, I agree with that as well.  I just tried to edit down my profile to something as minimal as possible like you did.


----------



## nicole0612

One_of_the_girls said:


> So I just opened my Posh account and listed ONE item - so many issues. Already. I think I am going to forget this site. Suddenly, it is showing me following like 150 people! I swear I have only been on the site for like 5 minutes and I did not follow ANYONE. Also - it keeps showing the initials of my real name - not my username and I don't seem to be able to delete or change that OR change my username which is not showing all the letters and just looks stupid because they apparently accepted it - but then shortened it. Finally, when I listed my ONE item -it never asked me about shipping. How and when I am supposed to charge for shipping? I certainly am not doing it for free. This is just basic stuff that already I am having problems with - never mind all this SHARING? Who am I supposed to be sharing with? I don't get it or like this site so far - at all. HELP!


I only know the answer to one of these questions. The buyer pays for the shipping and it is a automatic and insured label emailed to you by Poshmark when your item sells. There are no options for a different shipping methods, it is only USPS and I think it’s priority shipping.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

nicole0612 said:


> I only know the answer to one of these questions. The buyer pays for the shipping and it is a automatic and insured label emailed to you by Poshmark when your item sells. There are no options for a different shipping methods, it is only USPS and I think it’s priority shipping.


Ok thanks so much! That helps a lot.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

mrsinsyder said:


> So annoying - I'm selling an LV multicolor bandeau and it was taken down for being non-authentic. I emailed them at they reinstated it, but IDK why they would take it down at all.



Because people report things when they get mad at you. Some have their ‘friends’ do a pile on & your listings get removed.

I’ve sent several emails over this because their threatened to ban me even though my items are authentic & I’ve sold tens of thousands with them. I got angry (and i document/save everything) so I compiled everything, sent it back & basically said that I was tired of their high commissions when I’m making them a significant amount of money & any user can report me for any perceived slight as revenge. It’s helped, but it’s a gigantic pain.

Just know that it’s members, not really PM’s moderation team that gets things removed. They only appear to review once you complain... and do so strongly.


----------



## BeenBurned

I've never seen PM remove anything! It's certainly not reports from members. The only time I've ever seen a listing removed (and every listing I've ever reported there is an obvious fake) is when the seller ends it herself.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

ironic568 said:


> So sorry to hear that, Nicole. This makes me think of Lollipuff who also pulled the same stunt on a tPF member (read it somewhere on this forum).
> 
> What an unprofessional thing for Posh to do and so vindictive and childish, too. Had you gone straight to Paypal for a SNAD case without contacting them first for a solution, I might have been able to see it from their point of view, but this comes across as really unprofessional and spiteful. Especially without giving you any notification.
> Posh only checks for authenticity, not condition, I have come to learn.
> Can you still leave feedback and rate your seller?
> I know Posh wants to be fair and protect sellers from scammers, but in cases like these they should also look at the buyer's history, closet, sales, etc.
> 
> I do believe (hope) that they eventually will lift the ban, 'cause you are still able to sell, correct? I wouldn't blame you one bit should you decide to air this on whatever social media platforms they use.
> Hopefully by now you have fully been refunded by Paypal.



Okay, the crazy thing? They actually DO check for quality! Or they’re supposed to. 

They sent my friend’s Hermès bag back to her because they said she hadn’t posted enough photos (she’d posted 16!) states the flaws, stated it was vintage & they still didn’t let it through. It was strange because it was in far better shape than numerous bags I’ve seen on the site. 

They also held up my Keepall 55 Bandoulière because they said I hadn’t included the strap. They were correct; I hadn’t—and I stated I hadn’t in the listing. Luckily my buyer was super nice & understanding about their delay. And luckily she understood exactly what she was getting as I even posted a video on my YouTube. It just didn’t make any sense based on the information I’d provided & the fact that they were being so strange. The bag was super old vintage but in excellent condition. I just didn’t have the strap. I can’t figure out how they decide these things. I hate listing below $500 because of a dishonest buyer, but I also know some things aren’t worth that & more. I keep looking for a better alternative, but thus far, they all have their ups & downs, unfortunately. :/


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen PM remove anything! It's certainly not reports from members. The only time I've ever seen a listing removed (and every listing I've ever reported there is an obvious fake) is when the seller ends it herself.



It happens if you repeatedly report a person within a short period of time. I hesitate to actually say how to do it because I was able to figure it out after seeing how another user had been reported over & over for authentic items. 

The girl who did it to me was also removed for ongoing harassment. At least in the CHANEL forum, there are people with a zillion fake ‘vip gifts’ that they leave up. It’s insanity!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Ok I really like Poshmark these days but this new school supply market is the dumbest idea ever. We don’t need the feeds clogged up with people’s used binders.


----------



## kadya

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> View attachment 4514930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I really like Poshmark these days but this new school supply market is the dumbest idea ever. We don’t need the feeds clogged up with people’s used binders.



The minimum price a seller can set is $3 because their fees are $2.95 for anything $15 and under...and shipping is what, $6.95 now? So it’s a minimum $9.95 and at least a two-day wait time for the buyer for something everyone can get at Target immediately for less, AND the seller will only make FIVE CENTS on that purchase. 

Throw in the fact that school has already started in several areas, and you’ve got one horrible idea.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

kadya said:


> The minimum price a seller can set is $3 because their fees are $2.95 for anything $15 and under...and shipping is what, $6.95 now? So it’s a minimum $9.95 and at least a two-day wait time for the buyer for something everyone can get at Target immediately for less, AND the seller will only make FIVE CENTS on that purchase.
> 
> Throw in the fact that school has already started in several areas, and you’ve got one horrible idea.


Exactly.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

AAAAND here we go.  Just what I want to wade through while shopping for handbags.


----------



## Brittney6

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> View attachment 4515191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAND here we go.  Just what I want to wade through while shopping for handbags.



Yikes. I don't see it on the Canada app yet. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## kadya

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> View attachment 4515191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAND here we go.  Just what I want to wade through while shopping for handbags.



Wow, what a bargain. I know that I personally can’t wait to pay $10 a pop for other people’s literal garbage (that was 35 cents brand new)


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ilovehermesbirkin said:


> I find that PM's buyers are total lowballers. I've since switched to x and fashionphile.....


Are you affiliated with **********?  I ask because your avatar is the same as the they’re using as a placeholder for certain items on their site and you’ve name dropped it in several threads in a short period of time here. The website has quite a few glitches you might want to tell them to fix before advertising it.


----------



## BeenBurned

@MyAwesomeFinds - methinks you're on to something!


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Are you affiliated with x? * I ask because your avatar is the same as the they’re using as a placeholder *for certain items on their site and you’ve name dropped it in several threads in a short period of time here. The website has quite a few glitches you might want to tell them to fix before advertising it.


And the avatar has changed.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> @MyAwesomeFinds - methinks you're on to something!


rosesakurabirkin and scarfheaven are their other aliases on tpf  It's not very slick when 90% of your posts involve bringing up your company.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Original avatar and company site photo


----------



## Brittney6

QUICK RANT: I have a pair of CL Pigalle Follies for sale and I've only worn them twice (outside) and someone said that I had obviously worn them more than that because the sole is partially worn away on the bottom. The leather is in perfect condition (no damage, creasing, stretching). She clearly doesn't understand that the sole is red LACQUER. So irritating.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Brittney6 said:


> QUICK RANT: I have a pair of CL Pigalle Follies for sale and I've only worn them twice (outside) and someone said that I had obviously worn them more than that because the sole is partially worn away on the bottom. The leather is in perfect condition (no damage, creasing, stretching). She clearly doesn't understand that the sole is red LACQUER. So irritating.


Is this a comment to your listing or a complaining buyer?  If just a comment to your listing you can hit the spam flag and it will be deleted.


----------



## Brittney6

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Is this a comment to your listing or a complaining buyer?  If just a comment to your listing you can hit the spam flag and it will be deleted.



It's a comment on my listing so I'll flag it. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Beeenburned said:


> Poshmark is a great site, I've never had an issue with authenticity.


I disagree!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I disagree!



*SNORT !!!*

You know you're finally losing your mind when you start arguing with yourself.  

Sort of like Gollum and Smeagol...


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> *SNORT !!!*
> 
> You know you're finally losing your mind when you start arguing with yourself.
> 
> Sort of like Gollum and Smeagol...


OMG! You just made me laugh so loud that I scared the dog!


----------



## viciousdoll

Poshmark is not the same marketplace it was when I joined in 2012. Back then, it was less of a flea market, and an actual great marketplace to sell my designer goods. The customer support is terrible - only through email, and they often ignore emails too. NO phone number or actual person to talk to. After my sale last week, I am DONE with Poshmark.

A buyer purchased a brand new red jacket, which I shipped the following day. She opened a case after she received it claiming the jacket was not red enough for her. Poshmark approved the case, which was shocking because I had expected them to side with me, considering the jacket is clearly red in the pictures the buyer provided.

The buyer returned the jacket in worse condition than it was previously. Poshmark decided to give me $15 in Posh credits, which are garbage because I never buy anything. Even with its own problems, I have never had anything like this happen on eBay, and I have sold there since 2007. I have tried contacting Posh on Twitter several times, and I am considering filing a BBB claim next, even though they don't seem to do much either way.

BEWARE of selling anything on Poshmark!! You can seriously get scammed and damaged goods back, Poshmark WON'T reimburse you.


----------



## Tudie0011

viciousdoll said:


> Poshmark is not the same marketplace it was when I joined in 2012. Back then, it was less of a flea market, and an actual great marketplace to sell my designer goods. The customer support is terrible - only through email, and they often ignore emails too. NO phone number or actual person to talk to. After my sale last week, I am DONE with Poshmark.
> 
> A buyer purchased a brand new red jacket, which I shipped the following day. She opened a case after she received it claiming the jacket was not red enough for her. Poshmark approved the case, which was shocking because I had expected them to side with me, considering the jacket is clearly red in the pictures the buyer provided.
> 
> The buyer returned the jacket in worse condition than it was previously. Poshmark decided to give me $15 in Posh credits, which are garbage because I never buy anything. Even with its own problems, I have never had anything like this happen on eBay, and I have sold there since 2007. I have tried contacting Posh on Twitter several times, and I am considering filing a BBB claim next, even though they don't seem to do much either way.
> 
> BEWARE of selling anything on Poshmark!! You can seriously get scammed and damaged goods back, Poshmark WON'T reimburse you.


I have a # (650)262-4771, let me know if it works. Remember,  no onebworks on the w/e


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

viciousdoll said:


> Poshmark is not the same marketplace it was when I joined in 2012. Back then, it was less of a flea market, and an actual great marketplace to sell my designer goods. The customer support is terrible - only through email, and they often ignore emails too. NO phone number or actual person to talk to. After my sale last week, I am DONE with Poshmark.
> 
> A buyer purchased a brand new red jacket, which I shipped the following day. She opened a case after she received it claiming the jacket was not red enough for her. Poshmark approved the case, which was shocking because I had expected them to side with me, considering the jacket is clearly red in the pictures the buyer provided.
> 
> The buyer returned the jacket in worse condition than it was previously. Poshmark decided to give me $15 in Posh credits, which are garbage because I never buy anything. Even with its own problems, I have never had anything like this happen on eBay, and I have sold there since 2007. I have tried contacting Posh on Twitter several times, and I am considering filing a BBB claim next, even though they don't seem to do much either way.
> 
> BEWARE of selling anything on Poshmark!! You can seriously get scammed and damaged goods back, Poshmark WON'T reimburse you.



That's terrible.  I had a similar thing happen last week.  I was starting to favor poshmark over other platforms but they all have significant problems.   I have sold over 250 items on posh with an average 5 star review rating.  Out of 250 items I have had cases opened 4 times.  2 of those times I agreed to take the returns because I could have described the items better.  1 was a buyer's remorse couched as a bogus authenticity claim and posh found in my favor.  Last week someone bought a very epensive designer bridal headpiece from me.  SHe asked before buying if she could return if it she didn't like it and I said sorry, no returns on posh, you'd have to resell it yourself.  She ended up buying it anyway, then the next day after I had already mailed it asked to cancel the order.  I told her I couldn't because I had already mailed it.  Sure enough as soon as she got the item she opened a case saying the metal *underneath* the embellishments of the piece was discolored.  I uploaded photos showing the item as I sent it with the shipping label next to it, looking pristine.  I mentioned that posh should look at the comments on the listing showing she was clearly having buyers remorse, and that the metal underneath is not visible when wearing the item and i never would have even thought to look at it.  I really thought they would see it as an obvious buyer's remorse bogus case and I was shocked when they let her return it due to "metal discoloration."  I haven't gotten it back yet so I don't know what condition it will be in.  I am trying to get through to customer service to appeal or at least let them have a piece of my mind but they are taking much longer than usual these days to respond to emails.  Even TRADESY which is a complete sh*tshow right now has a customer service phone line.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I didn't think Poshmark allowed returns except for fraud but it sounds like they are following ebay's policy of allowing them despite the seller's no return policy if a buyer claims not as described without Poshmark actually checking out the item themselves. i have been on the website for about 6 months now and sold nothing. I gained like 600 followers though and got 2 offers wanting like 90% price reductions and started reporting a lot of spam comments because different fake profiles would just ask the same comments on my listings - in poor english - what's your price, what's the condition. It was getting really annoying.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> I didn't think Poshmark allowed returns except for fraud but it sounds like they are following ebay's policy of allowing them despite the seller's no return policy if a buyer claims not as described without Poshmark actually checking out the item themselves. i have been on the website for about 6 months now and sold nothing. I gained like 600 followers though and got 2 offers wanting like 90% price reductions and started reporting a lot of spam comments because different fake profiles would just ask the same comments on my listings - in poor english - what's your price, what's the condition. It was getting really annoying.


Yes based on my recent experience and the experience of the poster above it sounds like they are now turning into eBay with forcing returns for ridiculous reasons. 

Those spam comments are spam bots that they haven’t effectively been able to block from the site.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Hi All, I just had a sale over 500 on Posh. I’ve had many so I know the drill. The mailing label has always had the Posh HQ in San Carlos...or so I thought. This recent sale has an address in Newark, CA. I googled the address and it’s very strange. Seems to be a printer cartridge store but it also shows a family of 10 people live there. I wrote PM and after receiving three emails, none of which answered my questions, I received a proper reply. Apparently it’s a new authentication “office” . I asked if the items are still getting transferred to HQ in San Carlos and if this would add additional delays for processing....I was told no. All authentications are being done through this new location. I’m not really comfortable sending to this weird address. I asked if Poshmark employees worked there and she wouldn’t answer. Anyone else know about this? I was concerned for many reasons. All packages being sent there are higher priced items. What security do they have? I live in Northern CA, I think I might do a drive by and see where my expensive items are being shipped to. The lady that replied to me said the following in screen shots below...if any of you have shipped to Newark, CA, please let me know. I think this is a very recent addition to Posh. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

Joyjoy7 said:


> Hi All, I just had a sale over 500 on Posh. I’ve had many so I know the drill. The mailing label has always had the Posh HQ in San Carlos...or so I thought. This recent sale has an address in Newark, CA. I googled the address and it’s very strange. Seems to be a printer cartridge store but it also shows a family of 10 people live there. I wrote PM and after receiving three emails, none of which answered my questions, I received a proper reply. Apparently it’s a new authentication “office” . I asked if the items are still getting transferred to HQ in San Carlos and if this would add additional delays for processing....I was told no. All authentications are being done through this new location. I’m not really comfortable sending to this weird address. I asked if Poshmark employees worked there and she wouldn’t answer. Anyone else know about this? I was concerned for many reasons. All packages being sent there are higher priced items. What security do they have? I live in Northern CA, I think I might do a drive by and see where my expensive items are being shipped to. The lady that replied to me said the following in screen shots below...if any of you have shipped to Newark, CA, please let me know. I think this is a very recent addition to Posh. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you



That makes me think they're using Entrupy or some other computer-based analysis, which would make me EXTREMELY reluctant to trust any of their "authentications". So far, Entrupy's record with Coach bags has really sucked BIG TIME. Based on about 8 or 10 where we've actually seen the bag and the Entrupy certificate, they're running at roughly 20 to 25 percent accurate.

If it were me, I'd definitely plan on a little road trip in the near future - just to enjoy the Fall scenery and colors, of course. 


*ETA - Here's something interesting. How close is Newark CA to Redwood City? *(found it - just across the Bay from each other)
https://www.google.com/search?q=map+redwood+city,+CA&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#
_
*Operations Associate, Posh Authenticate*
*Poshmark Redwood City, CA, US*
*2 months ago*
*Be among the first 25 applicants*
*No longer accepting applications*_
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/operations-associate-posh-authenticate-at-poshmark-1356154223

"... Poshmark is looking to hire an Operations Associate who will be part of our rapidly-growing team focused on our Posh Authenticate Service. The Operations Associate will play a critical role in making sure buyers and sellers have a great experience with VIP orders and ensuring our marketplace is efficient, healthy and clean. *This is an entry-level position..."*


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyers who decline offers but continue to like the item confuses me. Please have the courtesy to unlike my listing so you won't get another offer from me. Thanks....


----------



## BeenBurned

anthrosphere said:


> Buyers who decline offers but continue to like the item confuses me. Please have the courtesy to unlike my listing so you won't get another offer from me. Thanks....


They're waiting until the price comes down to a giveaway amount.


----------



## Bales25

BeenBurned said:


> They're waiting until the price comes down to a giveaway amount.


Well, sometimes I may be waiting until I sell enough of my own items to afford it!  But I don't decline offers, I just ignore them if I can't purchase then.


----------



## BeenBurned

Because I've been pretty transparent and open in my contempt toward Poshmark for what I believe are good reasons, here's another reason to avoid the site. 

I got this message from Lifelock and it included my main email address which was hacked:


----------



## anthrosphere

Their customer service has gone down the sh*****r. I didn't receive my funds that I requested over the weekend so I emailed them, and commented them repeatedly over the weekend but no reply. I am beyond upset right now. Waiting for $220 to be deposited into my account. I'm officially done with Posh and moving onto Mercari. Terrible customer service.


----------



## Prettyn

anthrosphere said:


> Their customer service has gone down the sh*****r. I didn't receive my funds that I requested over the weekend so I emailed them, and commented them repeatedly over the weekend but no reply. I am beyond upset right now. Waiting for $220 to be deposited into my account. I'm officially done with Posh and moving onto Mercari. Terrible customer service.


Once the buyer accepts your item your funds should be released. If the buyer does not accept your item or doesn’t report a problem Poshmark should released your funds after 72 hour.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

anthrosphere said:


> Their customer service has gone down the sh*****r. I didn't receive my funds that I requested over the weekend so I emailed them, and commented them repeatedly over the weekend but no reply. I am beyond upset right now. Waiting for $220 to be deposited into my account. I'm officially done with Posh and moving onto Mercari. Terrible customer service.


Do you mean you requester a transfer to your bank account ?  It can take 1-3 business days and the weekends don’t count.


----------



## anthrosphere

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Do you mean you requester a transfer to your bank account ?  It can take 1-3 business days and the weekends don’t count.


Yes that's it. I tried looking this info up on their app but I couldn't find anything. So I simply asked Posh but they just ignored me and continued posting on their social media like they didn't care. I had to look up various public forums for answers instead. So thanks for the help! I appreciate it.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

anthrosphere said:


> Yes that's it. I tried looking this info up on their app but I couldn't find anything. So I simply asked Posh but they just ignored me and continued posting on their social media like they didn't care. I had to look up various public forums for answers instead. So thanks for the help! I appreciate it.


Posh is all about social media. I don't know how anybody sells on there. I've listed 6 months ago and get invited to like 6 parties a day, and get at least as many shares, likes and follows. But nobody buys a damn thing. I played with them for awhile sharing and partying but just gave up. I have like over 600 followers and I don't know how many shares and likes on my items -  not a single, solitary sale. So what good is it? Its like PININTEREST - kinda of a useless photo album.


----------



## ironic568

Joyjoy7 said:


> Hi All, I just had a sale over 500 on Posh. I’ve had many so I know the drill. The mailing label has always had the Posh HQ in San Carlos...or so I thought. This recent sale has an address in Newark, CA. I googled the address and it’s very strange. Seems to be a printer cartridge store but it also shows a family of 10 people live there. I wrote PM and after receiving three emails, none of which answered my questions, I received a proper reply. Apparently it’s a new authentication “office” . I asked if the items are still getting transferred to HQ in San Carlos and if this would add additional delays for processing....I was told no. All authentications are being done through this new location. I’m not really comfortable sending to this weird address. I asked if Poshmark employees worked there and she wouldn’t answer. Anyone else know about this? I was concerned for many reasons. All packages being sent there are higher priced items. What security do they have? I live in Northern CA, I think I might do a drive by and see where my expensive items are being shipped to. The lady that replied to me said the following in screen shots below...if any of you have shipped to Newark, CA, please let me know. I think this is a very recent addition to Posh. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you


Do you have any updates? Hope everything went smoothy. Did they really say that all authentications are being done through this new location? In the last 2 weeks I sold 5 items (with the last 1 just yesterday) and all still had the San Carlos address on the prepaid label, so it appears that they still do authentications at the old headquarter.


----------



## ironic568

Anyone knows if I am supposed to make an offer if someone adds one of my items to their bundle? It happens everyday. So far I've always ignored it, but wonder if some expected to receive an offer?


----------



## ThisVNchick

ironic568 said:


> Anyone knows if I am supposed to make an offer if someone adds one of my items to their bundle? It happens everyday. So far I've always ignored it, but wonder if some expected to receive an offer?



You can if you want but I don't think it makes a difference. 

I never send private offers to my likers. If someone wants to send me an offer on my item, they will. Otherwise, I just let my items sit, as they would be otherwise sit in my closet anyways LOL I've had great luck on Posh without having to join parties or share. I agree that sharing does help, but I've made sales not doing so. I am also not a reseller so my life and income do depend on sharing/selling, but it does seem like the bigger sellers on there are quite proactive in the parties, sharing and chit-chatting.


----------



## maybeimeow

Does anyone know why something would get pulled if it's an authentic item? It's posted to my collection here from 2007... I'd be going for quite the long con... haha


----------



## BeenBurned

maybeimeow said:


> Does anyone know why something would get pulled if it's an authentic item? It's posted to my collection here from 2007... I'd be going for quite the long con... haha


I'm not questioning that your item was pulled but just expressing shock that Poshmark would pull a listing (authentic or not) since I've never had success in getting obvious fakes pulled.


----------



## ThisVNchick

maybeimeow said:


> Does anyone know why something would get pulled if it's an authentic item? It's posted to my collection here from 2007... I'd be going for quite the long con... haha


Poshmark has randoms doing the prelim authentication to keep the community "safe". In your case, I think you just got unlucky had someone flag it as fake if they didn't know the item/brand.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

maybeimeow said:


> Does anyone know why something would get pulled if it's an authentic item? It's posted to my collection here from 2007... I'd be going for quite the long con... haha


Usually they send you an email notification when an item is pulled. Did you get anything?


----------



## One_of_the_girls

BeenBurned said:


> Because I've been pretty transparent and open in my contempt toward Poshmark for what I believe are good reasons, here's another reason to avoid the site.
> 
> I got this message from Lifelock and it included my main email address which was hacked:
> View attachment 4553098


Scary!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

ironic568 said:


> Anyone knows if I am supposed to make an offer if someone adds one of my items to their bundle? It happens everyday. So far I've always ignored it, but wonder if some expected to receive an offer?


Good question. Bundles mystify me. A buyer asked if I bundle. I said I don't know what that is - if you want multiple items I will combine them with one shipping. Never heard back. Typical of Posh.Still haven't sold a thing. Now I get messages saying - you haven't SHARED in awhile. LOL.


----------



## ironic568

ThisVNchick said:


> You can if you want but I don't think it makes a difference.
> 
> I never send private offers to my likers. If someone wants to send me an offer on my item, they will. Otherwise, I just let my items sit, as they would be otherwise sit in my closet anyways LOL I've had great luck on Posh without having to join parties or share. I agree that sharing does help, but I've made sales not doing so. I am also not a reseller so my life and income do depend on sharing/selling, but it does seem like the bigger sellers on there are quite proactive in the parties, sharing and chit-chatting.



Yes, I've also always thought that if someone wants something they will reach out and make an offer, so I never bid against myself by offering another price than the one I already set. It's just the constant notifications/reminders from Posh that "so so and so created a bundle yesterday,  make an offer to close the deal" that made me wonder if I'm missing something.

I rarely share on Posh, but do notice that once I share in a party I get more likes and shares. Whether these likes and shares from other members translate into significantly more sales, I'm not sure, but they must help some.
I just noticed that my number of shares (of my own closet and others') is woefully lacking and that it's the only thing standing in my way to become a "Posh ambassador", lol. I never looked into what perks you get as an ambassador, but if only one of those perks is lower fees, heck, I'll find time to share away, even if it's only at night.

Overall, I like selling on Posh. It's the ease of listing an item, the prepaid label, the final sale policy (unless SNAD),  the Posh concierge, and the fast release of funds that sold me, though their concierge is an double edged sword. On one hand, it will, to a certain extend, deter scammers and give buyers a sense of security, but on the flip side, it's a hit and miss with their authentications.
They should also do away with asking random members to authenticate, it's just so bizarre. This is how and why authentic listings are being removed and fake ones remain. If only they have a team of experts briefly going over the listings to eliminate all definite fakes, they would save thousands of members from being scammed, but I guess it's only the bottom line that counts. Posh is flooded with fakes, especially fake Chanel jewelry. It's a total haven for scammers who prey on unsuspecting buyers. Though buyers should do their homework and not be so gullible, Posh is responsible for providing buyers with a safe(r) marketplace by only allowing authentic items. It's especially deceiving for buyers when it's the "Posh ambassadors" who sell fakes.
Tradesy claims to use advanced technology to automatically detect and remove any replica items listed on their site, with 99.7% accuracy (though I still regularly see fakes), and I wonder why Posh can't do the same. Though it certainly won't remove all fakes, it will give their site a significant clean up. All these fakes make Posh look unprofessional and cheap compared to Tradesy, and will consequently draw a different clientele. That said, I read that Tradesy has its own set of problems. Seems like there's no perfect selling platform and all things considered, I personally still prefer Posh over Tradesy, even with its flaws and hick-ups. I've always been able to sell at, or close to my asking price.

As for the silly offers, the one-word "trade?" questions, the uneducated comments, the high-school-clique mentality, and the constant party invitations: they are just back ground noise to me. I just skim through those and don't let them bother me, or waste my time. I find it to be the only way to stay sane and do business on Posh, lol.


----------



## ironic568

One_of_the_girls said:


> Good question. Bundles mystify me. *A buyer asked if I bundle. *I said I don't know what that is - if you want multiple items I will combine them with one shipping. Never heard back. Typical of Posh.Still haven't sold a thing. Now I get messages saying - you haven't SHARED in awhile. LOL.


Your potential buyer asked if you give discount for multiple items (not just shipping).
I'm good with the bundle feature. Many sellers offer a bundle discount (it's displayed on their page, e.g. 15% off on 3 items ,or more) and the system will  automatically give a buyer who purchases multiple items from their closet an extra discount. The bundle feature is used for this so everything can be bought in one single order. Or, buyers can also add multiple items to the bundle and make an offer to the seller if this seller does not display a bundle discount on their page.
My issue is that buyers add only 1 of my item to their bundle and then............nothing. So I always ignored it..


----------



## Joyjoy7

ironic568 said:


> Do you have any updates? Hope everything went smoothy. Did they really say that all authentications are being done through this new location? In the last 2 weeks I sold 5 items (with the last 1 just yesterday) and all still had the San Carlos address on the prepaid label, so it appears that they still do authentications at the old headquarter.



So sorry I didn’t update! Yes, it actually was quicker than when I’ve sent to San Carlos. I have since sold another item over 500 and it did go to San Carlos. I’m not sure what’s up with this “new” authentication center.


----------



## GoStanford

ironic568 said:


> As for the silly offers, the one-word "trade?" questions, the uneducated comments, the high-school-clique mentality, and the constant party invitations: they are just back ground noise to me. I just skim through those and don't let them bother me, or waste my time. I find it to be the only way to stay sane and do business on Posh, lol.


As a buyer on Posh, I agree with you.  There's a lot of unnecessary and unproductive chatting, and I'm amazed at the personal details some people will reveal on there, plus all the spam addresses where people say they want to deal with the seller offline (not allowed).  I've been having good luck with purchases on Posh overall.  I'm getting better at figuring out whether a seller will respond in a timely fashion, and I like the fact that a lot of people are just regular people like me who want to downsize their closet.  It feels like what Ebay may have been like in the early days, before professional sellers took over.


----------



## Shelby33

One_of_the_girls said:


> Good question. Bundles mystify me. A buyer asked if I bundle. I said I don't know what that is - if you want multiple items I will combine them with one shipping. Never heard back. Typical of Posh.Still haven't sold a thing. Now I get messages saying - you haven't SHARED in awhile. LOL.


You have to share the items in your closet, so say someone is searching for Marc Jacobs bag, and you recently shared the one you had up for sale, your bag will be among the first shown. It's also how you get new followers. If you haven't shared your items in a while, your bag will be seen after all of the recently shared bags. So they may never get to your bag because they saw something else first. And a lot of things that haven't been updated - "shared" - in a long time tend to be from sellers who are no longer active. Your listing gives the time it was last last updated.
Bundling let's you decide if you'd like to offer 10 or 15 % off 3 items or more.


----------



## winecooler5

I will check it out.


----------



## Shelby33

ironic568 said:


> Your potential buyer asked if you give discount for multiple items (not just shipping).
> I'm good with the bundle feature. Many sellers offer a bundle discount (it's displayed on their page, e.g. 15% off on 3 items ,or more) and the system will  automatically give a buyer who purchases multiple items from their closet an extra discount. The bundle feature is used for this so everything can be bought in one single order. Or, buyers can also add multiple items to the bundle and make an offer to the seller if this seller does not display a bundle discount on their page.
> My issue is that buyers add only 1 of my item to their bundle and then............nothing. So I always ignored it..


Somehow, I don't even know how but every now and then I add an item to a bundle, an item I was looking at or liked, honestly I don't even know how it happens! I didn't want to add it to a bundle but I must click on something that does it. I always feel bad because I know it must annoy the seller.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody have problems with shipping and those Poshmark labels?  I mailed something on Oct 27, tracking was NEVER picked up even though I am certain it has been delivered.  Sometimes USPS doesn't do tracking at pickup but they always do at delivery - not in this case.

Yesterday I mailed 4 packages - send out from the PO mailbox inside.  2 to eBay, one to Tradesy and one to Poshmark.  All picked up tracking except the Poshmark package which was sent at the EXACT SAME TIME.


----------



## Shelby33

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody have problems with shipping and those Poshmark labels?  I mailed something on Oct 27, tracking was NEVER picked up even though I am certain it has been delivered.  Sometimes USPS doesn't do tracking at pickup but they always do at delivery - not in this case.
> 
> Yesterday I mailed 4 packages - send out from the PO mailbox inside.  2 to eBay, one to Tradesy and one to Poshmark.  All picked up tracking except the Poshmark package which was sent at the EXACT SAME TIME.


I've shipped maybe 30 or so items and haven't had any problems. I have received items from PM where tracking info wasn't available the whole time, or only at delivery.


----------



## Luv n bags

maybeimeow said:


> Does anyone know why something would get pulled if it's an authentic item? It's posted to my collection here from 2007... I'd be going for quite the long con... haha


This has happened to me, too.  I listed 3 brand new pairs of YSL Tributes that are too high for me .  All with boxes.   One pair got pulled.  I even have the receipt for them.  I don’t get it!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miso Fine said:


> This has happened to me, too.  I listed 3 brand new pairs of YSL Tributes that are too high for me .  All with boxes.   One pair got pulled.  I even have the receipt for them.  I don’t get it!!


It's because Posh allows randoms to do "authenticate" to keep Posh in "tip-top shape". These are just random Posh users who have little to zero knowledge about the brands asked of them to authenticate. Your listing was pulled because one of the randoms probably marked it as fake. Then there are also people who are just being spiteful going around reporting listing as fake just for fun or to take their competitors out.


----------



## Luv n bags

ThisVNchick said:


> It's because Posh allows randoms to do "authenticate" to keep Posh in "tip-top shape". These are just random Posh users who have little to zero knowledge about the brands asked of them to authenticate. Your listing was pulled because one of the randoms probably marked it as fake. Then there are also people who are just being spiteful going around reporting listing as fake just for fun or to take their competitors out.


I had the feeling this was the issue.  I think you are spot on regarding spiteful people!


----------



## Awillow

I found something I liked on Poshmark. I was ready to buy, but the comment thread had unanswered comments from July.  I asked if it was still available ten days ago, but didn't receive a response. (The seller's profile showed she had been on the site a week before.)

Two days later, I posted saying I was ready to buy, but asked for two photos to make sure I was purchasing an authentic piece. (I have a feeling it was but wanted to be sure.)   Still no response and her activity was unchanged.  I have checked back every day, but no answer and she hasn't visited the site again.

The piece sold today.  I would say she could have been on vacation, but this was her only listing and there were several comments with questions before mine (in July) that went unanswered.

I feel like I missed out, but I wanted to make sure I knew what I was getting.  Do Poshmark sellers get notifications when comments are posted about listings?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Awillow said:


> I found something I liked on Poshmark. I was ready to buy, but the comment thread had unanswered comments from July.  I asked if it was still available ten days ago, but didn't receive a response. (The seller's profile showed she had been on the site a week before.)
> 
> Two days later, I posted saying I was ready to buy, but asked for two photos to make sure I was purchasing an authentic piece. (I have a feeling it was but wanted to be sure.)   Still no response and her activity was unchanged.  I have checked back every day, but no answer and she hasn't visited the site again.
> 
> The piece sold today.  I would say she could have been on vacation, but this was her only listing and there were several comments with questions before mine (in July) that went unanswered.
> 
> I feel like I missed out, but I wanted to make sure I knew what I was getting.  Do Poshmark sellers get notifications when comments are posted about listings?


It depends on the sellers notifications. I don’t get email notifications but I get app push notifications. You can opt out of that. Some people just list things and then don’t pay attention. It sounds like a flaky seller and who knows if she will even ship the item to the person who bought it.


----------



## GoStanford

Awillow said:


> I found something I liked on Poshmark. I was ready to buy, but the comment thread had unanswered comments from July.  I asked if it was still available ten days ago, but didn't receive a response. (The seller's profile showed she had been on the site a week before.)


I've had a couple of similar experiences.  It's strange to me that people who have recent activity wouldn't have checked on their listings for possible questions.  I'm not sure how it looks from the seller's end.  I've learned from these experiences not to buy or make offers on these items.  I figure if I can't get my questions answered, that's not a good sign for the transaction as a whole.


----------



## Awillow

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> It depends on the sellers notifications. I don’t get email notifications but I get app push notifications. You can opt out of that. Some people just list things and then don’t pay attention. It sounds like a flaky seller and who knows if she will even ship the item to the person who bought it.





GoStanford said:


> I've had a couple of similar experiences.  It's strange to me that people who have recent activity wouldn't have checked on their listings for possible questions.  I'm not sure how it looks from the seller's end.  I've learned from these experiences not to buy or make offers on these items.  I figure if I can't get my questions answered, that's not a good sign for the transaction as a whole.



Thanks to you both.  I was disappointed, but I feel better.  I couldn't shake the bad vibe of paying for something when I couldn't get a question answered.


----------



## Fullcloset

https://www.pcmag.com/news/369946/poshmark-tell-users-to-reset-passwords-after-data-breach

Everyone see this? Here's why you never, ever give your social or other financial info to these online platforms.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Think that annoys me most about Posh - if you ignore all the parties and shares - is that if I want to offer a liker a discount - I HAVE to also discount the shipping. Why? I never offer likers a deal because I don't want to do the shipping discount. It makes no sense to me. I will gladly offer a discounted price - but the shipping is unrelated to that and it is what it is.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

nygrl said:


> I have an account and I've listed a few items, but their fees seem to be way higher than other eBay and Bonanza so I seldom use it. I've never sold anything through the app though. It seems pretty straightforward and safe.


Me either. Been on there almost a year - like 800 followers now and 300 shares but not one sale. I've sold on all other platforms though so its not my inventory. I don't know what it is exactly but nobody seems to buy.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

GoStanford said:


> I've had a couple of similar experiences.  It's strange to me that people who have recent activity wouldn't have checked on their listings for possible questions.  I'm not sure how it looks from the seller's end.  I've learned from these experiences not to buy or make offers on these items.  I figure if I can't get my questions answered, that's not a good sign for the transaction as a whole.


Well I got a lot of questions when I first started listing and realized most of them were either bots or just not genuine. I couldn't tell if it was Posh trying to engage you as a seller in their little social fraternity or what but it was annoying. And they all seemed to be giving personal emails - saying - email me. No. I'm not emailing you. I don't just willy nilly give strangers my personal email. And I am not interested in having a long conversation with you. Just ask your question. Then sometimes they will ask things that are already in the description so you don't want them as a buyer anyhow because they are likely to buy the wrong thing or not be happy because they didn't notice its a petite not a regular or black not blue etc. Others are asking things like - any rips, tears or stains? I said the item is new with tags so I am not going to answer a question like that. You also don't see comments unless you happen to be editing or calling up your listing because they comment right on the listing and not in a separate message board. So that makes it hard. And since nothing sells, I gave up going onto the site. I can't waste time sharing if nobody buys so I just click on a few times a week - at best - scroll the notifications and when I don't see anything there saying - so and so has made you an offer or bought something - I just leave. 30 seconds at best so I am not seeing comments on anything I posted.


----------



## Awillow

One_of_the_girls said:


> Well I got a lot of questions when I first started listing and realized most of them were either bots or just not genuine. I couldn't tell if it was Posh trying to engage you as a seller in their little social fraternity or what but it was annoying. And they all seemed to be giving personal emails - saying - email me. No. I'm not emailing you. I don't just willy nilly give strangers my personal email. And I am not interested in having a long conversation with you. Just ask your question. Then sometimes they will ask things that are already in the description so you don't want them as a buyer anyhow because they are likely to buy the wrong thing or not be happy because they didn't notice its a petite not a regular or black not blue etc. Others are asking things like - any rips, tears or stains? I said the item is new with tags so I am not going to answer a question like that. You also don't see comments unless you happen to be editing or calling up your listing because they comment right on the listing and not in a separate message board. So that makes it hard. And since nothing sells, I gave up going onto the site. I can't waste time sharing if nobody buys so I just click on a few times a week - at best - scroll the notifications and when I don't see anything there saying - so and so has made you an offer or bought something - I just leave. 30 seconds at best so I am not seeing comments on anything I posted.



That makes sense.  

The experience was disappointing for me as a potential buyer. It was a Hermes scarf I wanted, but one for which I know there are fakes on the market.  Because of that, I asked for a photo of the care tag (which was one of the previous unanswered comments from July) and the copyright. 

It was $350 - a good price for the authentic scarf, but more than I wanted to pay for something I wasn't sure about.

I actually emailed poshmark to see if the seller would have seen my comment, because I considered offering close to the cost to make sure she actually still had the scarf.  They never got back to me.

Oh well....


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> Well I got a lot of questions when I first started listing and realized most of them were either bots or just not genuine. I couldn't tell if it was Posh trying to engage you as a seller in their little social fraternity or what but it was annoying. And they all seemed to be giving personal emails - saying - email me. No. I'm not emailing you. I don't just willy nilly give strangers my personal email. And I am not interested in having a long conversation with you. Just ask your question. Then sometimes they will ask things that are already in the description so you don't want them as a buyer anyhow because they are likely to buy the wrong thing or not be happy because they didn't notice its a petite not a regular or black not blue etc. Others are asking things like - any rips, tears or stains? I said the item is new with tags so I am not going to answer a question like that. You also don't see comments unless you happen to be editing or calling up your listing because they comment right on the listing and not in a separate message board. So that makes it hard. And since nothing sells, I gave up going onto the site. I can't waste time sharing if nobody buys so I just click on a few times a week - at best - scroll the notifications and when I don't see anything there saying - so and so has made you an offer or bought something - I just leave. 30 seconds at best so I am not seeing comments on anything I posted.


You have to go to your notifications settings and turn on Either email or push notifications for comments and offers. Otherwise you will miss comments and offers, which expire in 24 hours. The emails you describe asking for contact off Poshmark were spam bots and posh deletes those fairly quickly. You can ignore them. People asking other questions are sometimes just trying to be extra careful because sales are final and they want to make sure of the condition of the item. If you want people to buy from you you’ll have to entertain questions. I get questions on all platforms btw not just posh. I get a lot of messages on eBay asking about the fit of items I am selling.


----------



## nicole0612

Here’s a new one. I just got a message to my email meant for another buyer with a totally different user name, and unfortunately the subject is that they had purchased a Rolex watch that was not as described. The email they were sending me was the shipping label to return it to the seller for a refund!
Luckily, they buyer’s user name was listed in the email, so I had a way to find her. Also luckily, the return address is poshmark concierge so it did not reveal her personal information. However this would make me very uncomfortable if I were that person. I sent a message to the username’s profile page telling her what happened, and also sent a message to poshmark customer service that they needed to send a return label to the correct person!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Here’s a new one. I just got a message to my email meant for another buyer with a totally different user name, and unfortunately the subject is that they had purchased a Rolex watch that was not as described. The email they were sending me was the shipping label to return it to the seller for a refund!
> Luckily, they buyer’s user name was listed in the email, so I had a way to find her. Also luckily, the return address is poshmark concierge so it did not reveal her personal information. However this would make me very uncomfortable if I were that person. I sent a message to the username’s profile page telling her what happened, and also sent a message to poshmark customer service that they needed to send a return label to the correct person!


I wonder if you weren't the only one to receive a message for someone else!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I wonder if you weren't the only one to receive a message for someone else!



I’m certain I’m not! It is not a comforting thought.


----------



## GemsBerry

PM just took down my 100% auth YSL saying moderator identified as counterfeit. Wha? They have 1000-s of fakes that are never removed, and my entirely authentic item with all the pics of tags and imprints that can be easily authenticated in 10 min was removed? I appealed, but seriously?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I am 100% new to Poshmark but signed up in order to buy 3 items I'd like. Can someone please clarify is the shipping of 7.11 charged for every single item I order, for for the entire order? I didn't get the answer on the website. TIA!


----------



## sandicat3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I am 100% new to Poshmark but signed up in order to buy 3 items I'd like. Can someone please clarify is the shipping of 7.11 charged for every single item I order, for for the entire order? I didn't get the answer on the website. TIA!


To answer your question are the items all from the same seller? If they are you could possibly get combined shipping. If they are all different sellers then yes you'll have to pay 7.11per item.
Hope this helps


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sandicat3 said:


> To answer your question are the items all from the same seller? If they are you could possibly get combined shipping. If they are all different sellers then yes you'll have to pay 7.11per item.
> Hope this helps


Thank you. Yes, they are all from different sellers so 7.11 each. Bummer!


----------



## CeeJay

I'm still relatively new to Poshmark, and so far .. the sales have been a lot better than on eBay .. BUT, gosh-darn .. the "parties" that they have are always the same .. Michael Kors, Petite, Plus Sizes, etc .- a lot that I do not own (nor care too).  Also seem very light on parties with Jewelry or other Accessories .. just seems to be the same old, same old.  Those of you who have been on longer, any suggestions to get them to create more parties with different brands? .. or maybe more 'generic' merchandise (e.g., Sunglasses, etc.)?


----------



## Zaq

I apologize if I’m intruding but I don’t know where else to post this but I’ve just had a spectacularly annoying shanda on Poshmark.

I researched the hell out of Poshmark’s authentication service, viewed box openings on YT, read every thread I could find in preparation for my purchase; a $500 Bally briefcase out of crocodile or alligator. It was risky as the listing wasn’t the best but I put my faith into their authentication service. 

They got it last week and held onto it for 4 days and it arrived today and I was shocked. The description said it was never used, so I figured that if there were issues that contradicted that claim Poshmark would issue a report on it to me as I had read and let me know. I was very wrong. It arrived with very obvious (albeit fixable) damage, one of the panels on the front was coming away from the frame and there was clear water damage on the bottom. It didn’t even come with any paperwork or anything from Posh stating it’s authenticity as I’d seen on videos. I’m openly questioning whether or not they even examined it. It’s absolutely impossible to miss the damage that easily contradicted the never used claim. I knew I was in trouble when they shipped it to me and the USPS site told me it was only insured for $50. 

All I was hoping for was whether they could confirm the authenticity of the material or tell me if it was embossed leather and they couldn’t even manage that. Needless to say I don’t think I will ever again put faith in their so called authentication service and will never purchase anything at that price point off their app. I’m so beyond aggravated at this nonsense.


----------



## nicole0612

Zaq said:


> I apologize if I’m intruding but I don’t know where else to post this but I’ve just had a spectacularly annoying shanda on Poshmark.
> 
> I researched the hell out of Poshmark’s authentication service, viewed box openings on YT, read every thread I could find in preparation for my purchase; a $500 Bally briefcase out of crocodile or alligator. It was risky as the listing wasn’t the best but I put my faith into their authentication service.
> 
> They got it last week and held onto it for 4 days and it arrived today and I was shocked. The description said it was never used, so I figured that if there were issues that contradicted that claim Poshmark would issue a report on it to me as I had read and let me know. I was very wrong. It arrived with very obvious (albeit fixable) damage, one of the panels on the front was coming away from the frame and there was clear water damage on the bottom. It didn’t even come with any paperwork or anything from Posh stating it’s authenticity as I’d seen on videos. I’m openly questioning whether or not they even examined it. It’s absolutely impossible to miss the damage that easily contradicted the never used claim. I knew I was in trouble when they shipped it to me and the USPS site told me it was only insured for $50.
> 
> All I was hoping for was whether they could confirm the authenticity of the material or tell me if it was embossed leather and they couldn’t even manage that. Needless to say I don’t think I will ever again put faith in their so called authentication service and will never purchase anything at that price point off their app. I’m so beyond aggravated at this nonsense.



At this point, you need to open a dispute and upload photos of the damage and write up a little explanation of the difference in condition between the item description and the item you received. After a few days they will send you a return label and when the item gets back you will be refunded. Just DO NOT click on “accept” the item when the website or app prompts you to do so. Instead, there should be an option that there is a problem with your order. Otherwise, you may be able to find the option through the tab for your purchase history. Click on the item and there should be an option along the lines that there is a problem with your order. I hope it works out smoothly!


----------



## bisousx

Zaq said:


> I apologize if I’m intruding but I don’t know where else to post this but I’ve just had a spectacularly annoying shanda on Poshmark.
> 
> I researched the hell out of Poshmark’s authentication service, viewed box openings on YT, read every thread I could find in preparation for my purchase; a $500 Bally briefcase out of crocodile or alligator. It was risky as the listing wasn’t the best but I put my faith into their authentication service.
> 
> They got it last week and held onto it for 4 days and it arrived today and I was shocked. The description said it was never used, so I figured that if there were issues that contradicted that claim Poshmark would issue a report on it to me as I had read and let me know. I was very wrong. It arrived with very obvious (albeit fixable) damage, one of the panels on the front was coming away from the frame and there was clear water damage on the bottom. It didn’t even come with any paperwork or anything from Posh stating it’s authenticity as I’d seen on videos. I’m openly questioning whether or not they even examined it. It’s absolutely impossible to miss the damage that easily contradicted the never used claim. I knew I was in trouble when they shipped it to me and the USPS site told me it was only insured for $50.
> 
> All I was hoping for was whether they could confirm the authenticity of the material or tell me if it was embossed leather and they couldn’t even manage that. Needless to say I don’t think I will ever again put faith in their so called authentication service and will never purchase anything at that price point off their app. I’m so beyond aggravated at this nonsense.



If there is signs of use and it wasn’t photographed or disclosed, you open up a claim citing not as described and submit photo evidence. Based on what you’re saying, you should be able to win and return the item.

And yes, don’t trust Poshmark authentication. Even if you doubt their in house authentication, Poshmark would ask you to send it back to them and they then send photos to “Real Authentication” which is a dubious company by reading all their reviews.


----------



## BeenBurned

Zaq said:


> I knew I was in trouble when they shipped it to me and the USPS site told me it was only insured for $50.


This thread and other "authenticate this (whatever brand)" threads show the number of fakes sold there and their lack of action on reports so I won't go into that but my least amount of concern is the amount for which it was insured. 

$50 is the standard (default) insured amount for priority mail and many sellers and shippers don't add extra coverage. It's really uncommon for items to be lost, rifled and damaged in shipping so many sellers/shippers find it less costly to "self insure" which means that they cover those rare losses themselves rather than paying for expensive coverage that's hardly ever needed. 

As for PM's "authentication service," I think their purpose is to verify authenticity but not condition and accuracy of description. (This isn't to imply that the authenticity service gets it right when they deem items as fake or genuine, just that that's their purpose.)


----------



## Etincelle

I just joined Poshmark last week and I'm liking it so far. Already made one sale and except a few obvious spams (people sharing their email addresses to discuss offline) I feel like people on there are overall nice and easy to deal with. One thing that's surprising me so far is that my smaller brands (like Polene and Zadig & Voltaire) are getting more traction than my more well-known designers. Thinking maybe that's because they're less likely to be fake so people feel more comfortable purchasing. I'm also not a big fan of the "offer to likers" option- not sure why it absolutely needs to be 10% off minimum and include a shipping discount, makes it less worth it to sellers, especially for more expensive items.


----------



## CeeJay

GemsBerry said:


> PM just took down my 100% auth YSL saying moderator identified as counterfeit. Wha? They have 1000-s of fakes that are never removed, and my entirely authentic item with all the pics of tags and imprints that can be easily authenticated in 10 min was removed? I appealed, but seriously?


Same happened to me with an authenticate Balenciaga 'early' 2002 Flat Brass First!!!  Yes, I could have appealed it, but if they have folks who can't authenticate the real stuff, then seriously?????   I have mixed feelings about Poshmark; I feel like too many people want the bargain-of-the-century and just low-ball over and over.  In addition, high-end items (true luxury) just don't seem to move there .. it's the "usual" stuff that seems to move the most.


----------



## GemsBerry

CeeJay said:


> Same happened to me with an authenticate Balenciaga 'early' 2002 Flat Brass First!!!  Yes, I could have appealed it, but if they have folks who can't authenticate the real stuff, then seriously?????   I have mixed feelings about Poshmark; I feel like too many people want the bargain-of-the-century and just low-ball over and over.  In addition, high-end items (true luxury) just don't seem to move there .. it's the "usual" stuff that seems to move the most.


True, I emailed them and suggested re-wise their peer-to-peer evaluation of luxury items. What works for used tees on their site simply doesn't work for high-end items. Ppl can report fakes as much as they want but final decision should be made by experts. Their moderators are obviously not experts. Peer-to-peer approach doesn't work simply because there are far less people who have actually handled luxury items themselves and even less who can authenticate them. 
I would also LOVE to have bottom limit set up for offers. I'm sick and tired of receiving daily emails because people have $100 for $2K new item.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> True, I emailed them and suggested re-wise their peer-to-peer evaluation of luxury items. What works for used tees on their site simply doesn't work for high-end items. Ppl can report fakes as much as they want but final decision should be made by experts. Their moderators are obviously not experts. Peer-to-peer approach doesn't work simply because there are far less people who have actually handled luxury items themselves and even less who can authenticate them.
> I would also LOVE to have bottom limit set up for offers. I'm sick and tired of receiving daily emails because people have $100 for $2K new item.


I'm surprised they don't have a bottom limit. Are these offers just through messaging or are they binding? I like that on Mercari there is a limit, I can't remember if it is 25% or 30% off. When Tradesy was allowing offers, it also had a limit. I like that the formal offers on Mercari are binding. The payment information has already been processed so if you accept, the sale is immediate.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I'm surprised they don't have a bottom limit. Are these offers just through messaging or are they binding? I like that on Mercari there is a limit, I can't remember if it is 25% or 30% off. When Tradesy was allowing offers, it also had a limit. I like that the formal offers on Mercari are binding. The payment information has already been processed so if you accept, the sale is immediate.


Unfortunately, no limit, and what's worse you get email every time. you open it and there's another $100 or $80. You ignore it, and they start commenting "hey, I submitted offer". Some sellers have "lowballers are blocked" in their shop info. It's a real problem on PM.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

same just occurred to me. my order as a seller was canceled. Purchased a gucci marmont mini directly from Gucci by me and they could not determine authenticity. smh.


----------



## BeenBurned

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> same just occurred to me. my order as a seller was canceled. Purchased a gucci marmont mini directly from Gucci by me and they could not determine authenticity. smh.


They need to get real experts on board in various categories, not just sending random users lists of flagged items asking them whether items are appropriately flagged.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

BeenBurned said:


> They need to get real experts on board in various categories, not just sending random users lists of flagged items asking them whether items are appropriately flagged.


Thank you! I agree! Poshmark didn't even update me. The seller was kind enough to tell me the reason why my sale for her was canceled. Unreal. I am taking my listings down after this. They have my bag, no notification of sale canceled nor reason. I just so happened to look at my sales and saw the "canceled"


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

WOW just a quick update! My bag was stolen! It wasn't due to authenticity issue. That is why i did not receive a notification. I just received one now from them! This is beyond crazy as it was delivered to poshmark authenticators. I also still have the receipt which shows the pounds. My mind is so blown!


----------



## BeenBurned

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> WOW just a quick update! My bag was stolen! It wasn't due to authenticity issue. That is why i did not receive a notification. I just received one now from them! This is beyond crazy as it was delivered to poshmark authenticators. I also still have the receipt which shows the pounds. My mind is so blown!


They owe you the money you would have received on the sale of that bag!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

BeenBurned said:


> They owe you the money you would have received on the sale of that bag!


This is what I received. At the end of the day I know they have to rule out every and any possibility. But like I legit have the receipt showing the weight of the bag. I have been selling with them since 2014. NEVER any issues in the past when I had an over to be authenticated over $500. It was suppose to be delivered Saturday. Okay, the business it closed. No biggie. It was at their local post office since the 16(this past Saturday), it stated delivered on the "18"(Monday) and I received a notification that it was under review for authenticity.  Fwd to today my buyer states the sale was canceled due to authenticity issues. I didn't even know until I look at the sales. Never once did I receive a notification through the app or email. Now I get an email stating that my box was received no contents in it?? I want to cry my eyes out.


----------



## BeenBurned

That makes no sense. If the box was empty (as they claim), why would you have received a "notification that it was under review for authenticity?" 

For an empty box, wouldn't (or shouldn't) your notification have been, "we want to let you know that my box was received no contents in it." 

This inconsistency implies that it was an inside job. 

JMHO.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

BeenBurned said:


> That makes no sense. If the box was empty (as they claim), why would you have received a "notification that it was under review for authenticity?"
> 
> For an empty box, wouldn't (or shouldn't) your notification have been, "we want to let you know that my box was received no contents in it."
> 
> This inconsistency implies that it was an inside job.
> 
> JMHO.


Exactly! I just shared this entire situation with someone and they believe it what you said as well! Crazy part is it is insured by them for $100. Like what the heck? It's a $980 bag. I sold it for $875 I am suppose to receive $700. On Monday they stated that the bag was under review and received by them. Just to show you what the buyer stated:



It's like going down a rabbit hole further and further at this point. It just does NOT add up at all the more I think about it! Thank you so much for letting me vent and share about what is going in. I will keep you updated!


----------



## CeeJay

GemsBerry said:


> True, I emailed them and suggested re-wise their peer-to-peer evaluation of luxury items. What works for used tees on their site simply doesn't work for high-end items. Ppl can report fakes as much as they want but final decision should be made by experts. Their moderators are obviously not experts. Peer-to-peer approach doesn't work simply because there are far less people who have actually handled luxury items themselves and even less who can authenticate them.
> I would also LOVE to have bottom limit set up for offers. I'm sick and tired of receiving daily emails because people have $100 for $2K new item.


*THANK  YOU*, *THANK YOU*, *THANK YOU* .. I sooooooooo wish there was also a 'Reserve' (_using the eBay term_) because I am SICK-TO-DEATH of the *INSULTING* offers on high-end luxury items (_Gucci, Celine, etc_.) - seriously???  I even had one chick (_and I usually don't refer to women this way but man this gal really pissed me off_) continue to nickle & dime me on a pair of high-end Gucci shoes and then telling me that she could only 'offer' what she could 'afford'!  Seriously??? .. then SHOP ELSEWHERE!!!!  

Don't mean to sound elitist here, but it seems very obvious to me that the "market" (_for lack of a better word_) on Poshmark is not high-end luxury goods.  While I love my JCrew too, many of the other designers definitely appeal to the young gals and yeah, totally get it that they wouldn't have that kind of $$$ yet.  But, you know .. maybe you should SAVE up for that high-end item; I know I had to way back in the day and then you just continue to 'trade up'! 

While I do see some Hermes, Chanel and other high-end goods, but they never seem to sell (_or at least I don't see them selling_).  It's frustrating; there are some good things about PM, but only IMO if you are selling lesser priced items!


----------



## CeeJay

whateve said:


> I'm surprised they don't have a bottom limit. Are these offers just through messaging or are they binding? I like that on Mercari there is a limit, I can't remember if it is 25% or 30% off. When Tradesy was allowing offers, it also had a limit. I like that the formal offers on Mercari are binding. The payment information has already been processed so if you accept, the sale is immediate.


Hmmmm .. maybe I should look at Mercari again, especially for high-end items; do you like it???


----------



## CeeJay

BeenBurned said:


> That makes no sense. If the box was empty (as they claim), why would you have received a "notification that it was under review for authenticity?"
> 
> For an empty box, wouldn't (or shouldn't) your notification have been, "we want to let you know that my box was received no contents in it."
> 
> This inconsistency implies that it was an inside job.
> 
> JMHO.





AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Exactly! I just shared this entire situation with someone and they believe it what you said as well! Crazy part is it is insured by them for $100. Like what the heck? It's a $980 bag. I sold it for $875 I am suppose to receive $700. On Monday they stated that the bag was under review and received by them. Just to show you what the buyer stated:
> View attachment 4735855
> 
> 
> It's like going down a rabbit hole further and further at this point. It just does NOT add up at all the more I think about it! Thank you so much for letting me vent and share about what is going in. I will keep you updated!



WHOA NELLY .. first of all, @AQUEENINBRKLYN .. wow, so sorry that this happened to you, but totally agree with @BeenBurned that it looks like an "inside" job.  I had the same happen to me with The RealReal (stolen by people in their warehouse).  I only found this out when one of their inside folks "accidentally" forwarded an email to me admitting that the item went "missing" after sent to their warehouse.  Well, unfortunately, I had to call in a lawyer (thank god - it was a friend of mine); I sent the CEO the letter, emailed the CEO and bottom-line said "you owe me the full amount, NOT the 'consignment %' amount" .. and after close to 6 months, they finally did!  

Maybe you should find out who the CEO is of Poshmark???


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

CeeJay said:


> WHOA NELLY .. first of all, @AQUEENINBRKLYN .. wow, so sorry that this happened to you, but totally agree with @BeenBurned that it looks like an "inside" job.  I had the same happen to me with The RealReal (stolen by people in their warehouse).  I only found this out when one of their inside folks "accidentally" forwarded an email to me admitting that the item went "missing" after sent to their warehouse.  Well, unfortunately, I had to call in a lawyer (thank god - it was a friend of mine); I sent the CEO the letter, emailed the CEO and bottom-line said "you owe me the full amount, NOT the 'consignment %' amount" .. and after close to 6 months, they finally did!
> 
> Maybe you should find out who the CEO is of Poshmark???


Thank you so much! I am so sorry you had to go through that but I am happy it did work out for you!! I pray it goes the same way! Because they insured the package for $100.00. A lawyer? that is the next step if I don't reach a valid agreement with them. As you can see based on my receipt thankfully that I kept how would a box that was given to them without any contents feel so light compared to my 1 pounds when I went to send it out? To make it worse the seller stated they told her two different things in regards to the bag. But if you read the email I received they never had in their possession, but mighty funny they told my buyer that they couldn't authenticate it and refunded her. NO email from them until the latter of the evening to me. So was the bag there or not? Also, I received a notification that stated it was under review for authenticity since "receiving it" by THEM Monday.  It just doesn't make sense like @BeenBurned stated. Honestly, the more I talk to people about it in person, the more things just don't add up. I am just waiting back to hear back a response. I will keep all of you posted. Thank you both again for the support.


----------



## whateve

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmm .. maybe I should look at Mercari again, especially for high-end items; do you like it???


I've never bought anything high end there, just a few cheap items. I think the buyers are similar to Posh buyers, people looking for a bargain. But at least they don't have parties and you don't have to like everyone's stuff in order to sell yours. And messages are private rather than visible to everyone.  I've never had a problem with a transaction, either as a buyer or seller. I like it for selling, except that very few people pay your asking price. As a buyer, I still feel most comfortable with ebay, knowing I have time to fully examine my purchase and if something is wrong, I feel more confident that I can get a good resolution. With Mercari, like Poshmark, you have 3 days to accept the purchase. I really love that as a seller. Nearly every buyer I've had accepted the purchase the first day, and the money is released then, only taking another day to reach my bank account. The fees are the cheapest of the main selling sites. That might be good for buyers too, since Mercari takes less, the prices should be better.


----------



## CeeJay

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> View attachment 4735864
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I am so sorry you had to go through that but I am happy it did work out for you!! I pray it goes the same way! Because they insured the package for $100.00. A lawyer? that is the next step if I don't reach a valid agreement with them. As you can see based on my receipt thankfully that I kept how would a box that was given to them without any contents feel so light compared to my 1 pounds when I went to send it out? To make it worse the seller stated they told her two different things in regards to the bag. But if you read the email I received they never had in their possession, but mighty funny they told my buyer that they couldn't authenticate it and refunded her. NO email from them until the latter of the evening to me. So was the bag there or not? Also, I received a notification that stated it was under review for authenticity since "receiving it" by THEM Monday.  It just doesn't make sense like @BeenBurned stated. Honestly, the more I talk to people about it in person, the more things just don't add up. I am just waiting back to hear back a response. I will keep all of you posted. Thank you both again for the support.


I truly hope it does work out well for you!  One thing I didn't mention (and I think the real reason why the CEO wasn't going to deal with me), was that I used to be in the Alternative Investments arena and I knew the Private Equity investors who had funded the TRR (one pulled out - HA HA, thanks to me telling them the story)!  So, my attorney (when he talked to her on the phone) told her "never underestimate your customer and don't ever think that they may not know something/someone that you do/don't!  Did we have a good laugh on that one!


----------



## CeeJay

whateve said:


> I've never bought anything high end there, just a few cheap items. I think the buyers are similar to Posh buyers, people looking for a bargain. But at least they don't have parties and you don't have to like everyone's stuff in order to sell yours. And messages are private rather than visible to everyone.  I've never had a problem with a transaction, either as a buyer or seller. I like it for selling, except that very few people pay your asking price. As a buyer, I still feel most comfortable with ebay, knowing I have time to fully examine my purchase and if something is wrong, I feel more confident that I can get a good resolution. With Mercari, like Poshmark, you have 3 days to accept the purchase. I really love that as a seller. Nearly every buyer I've had accepted the purchase the first day, and the money is released then, only taking another day to reach my bank account. The fees are the cheapest of the main selling sites. That might be good for buyers too, since Mercari takes less, the prices should be better.


OOOOOOH .. REALLY????  Well, then off to research Mercari I shall do!  I've pretty much had it with eBay; just the other day, I got charged for an eBay shipment .. really??? .. haven't sold anything on there since uh .. March!  So, I disputed it, and eBay comes back and says "oooops - this was for a shipment in March but we forgot to charge you"; 'xcuse me???  Then YOU (eBay) eat it, see 'ya, buh-bye!


----------



## BeenBurned

CeeJay said:


> OOOOOOH .. REALLY????  Well, then off to research Mercari I shall do!  I've pretty much had it with eBay; just the other day, I got charged for an eBay shipment .. really??? .. haven't sold anything on there since uh .. March!  So, I disputed it, and eBay comes back and says "oooops - this was for a shipment in March but we forgot to charge you"; 'xcuse me???  Then YOU (eBay) eat it, see 'ya, buh-bye!


How can that happen? When I ship through ebay, the payment for the shipping label comes directly from my Paypal account. So for an item shipped in March, the Paypal debit would have been in March.


----------



## CeeJay

BeenBurned said:


> How can that happen? When I ship through ebay, the payment for the shipping label comes directly from my Paypal account. So for an item shipped in March, the Paypal debit would have been in March.


EXACTLY .. that's why I disputed the item, this has NEVER happened before and it's making me wonder if somehow eBay was hacked (it's happened before) .. and then somehow, my Account was used.  Not that it's a huge amount, but still ..


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update. I was looking through my incoming mail via USPS website and to my surprise I see that a label was created from poshmark. I don't understand what is going on. The label was created in the morning. However, I received a message that my package contained no contents inside around 6:18 est which would make it 3:18 pst . So, what exactly were they planning on returning back to me? Was my bag in their possession or not?

But then I just received a follow up email just now asking why a label was created for a return back to me, i see that was clearly IGNORED. My bag was never received by them but they created a return label and my buyer was given a reason that it didn't pass authentication, thus why the sale was cancelled.  At this point I don't know what to believe honestly anymore.


----------



## GemsBerry

CeeJay said:


> *THANK  YOU*, *THANK YOU*, *THANK YOU* .. I sooooooooo wish there was also a 'Reserve' (_using the eBay term_) because I am SICK-TO-DEATH of the *INSULTING* offers on high-end luxury items (_Gucci, Celine, etc_.) - seriously???  I even had one chick (_and I usually don't refer to women this way but man this gal really pissed me off_) continue to nickle & dime me on a pair of high-end Gucci shoes and then telling me that she could only 'offer' what she could 'afford'!  Seriously??? .. then SHOP ELSEWHERE!!!!
> 
> Don't mean to sound elitist here, but it seems very obvious to me that the "market" (_for lack of a better word_) on Poshmark is not high-end luxury goods.  While I love my JCrew too, many of the other designers definitely appeal to the young gals and yeah, totally get it that they wouldn't have that kind of $$$ yet.  But, you know .. maybe you should SAVE up for that high-end item; I know I had to way back in the day and then you just continue to 'trade up'!
> 
> While I do see some Hermes, Chanel and other high-end goods, but they never seem to sell (_or at least I don't see them selling_).  It's frustrating; there are some good things about PM, but only IMO if you are selling lesser priced items!


I know, I had non-buyers (bec they are not buyers) demanding deep discounts and posting how they "saw cheaper" items (like $1K cheaper) or how they saw A DIFFERENT MODEL/SIZE of the bag in outlet so how I'm dare to set up such high prices (usually 40% off retail for new).
Luckily you can report these comments as offensive and block them for good. Though I had some of them returned, they opened a new account and kept bugging me about Chanel from there. *eye roll *


----------



## GemsBerry

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update. I was looking through my incoming mail via USPS website and to my surprise I see that a label was created from poshmark. I don't understand what is going on. The label was created in the morning. However, I received a message that my package contained no contents inside around 6:18 est which would make it 3:18 pst . So, what exactly were they planning on returning back to me? Was my bag in their possession or not?
> 
> But then I just received a follow up email just now asking why a label was created for a return back to me, i see that was clearly IGNORED. My bag was never received by them but they created a return label and my buyer was given a reason that it didn't pass authentication, thus why the sale was cancelled.  At this point I don't know what to believe honestly anymore.
> View attachment 4736309
> View attachment 4736576


Their explanation doesn't make sense. If they had the item to return they would create a label. If they didn't have it why would they create a label, to ship an empty box back?
To think about it, it's super weird. Similar situation was described on Tradesy thread when seller got notification with tracking that her item is being returned to her (Tradesy allows returns, receives them from buyers and sends back to sellers). But return was never shipped and eventually she was paid.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi,

It doesn't make sense at all! Now I am not sure if because this is obviously a public forum and I am 99.9% sure my postings were read by employees/higher-ups, but it is mighty funny that an up "to 2 weeks investigation" was now all of a sudden decided in my favor within 2 days. After I stated AGAIN that a return label was created and what was the reason behind it since my bag was never in their possession(their words and of course that was and will never be addressed) but it doesn’t take a rocket rocket scientist to put two and two together to come up with a conclusion since the beginning of this situation. The above response is what I received from them. They did release the funds for the sale for me to redeem.

However, there is no real victory here. Something occurred to my package. My bag wasn’t sent to the buyer who really wanted it. On my end I did my part to make sure that there was NO way that the bag which was THOROUGHLY wrapped “fell out” out of a box or was wrapped poorly that is was easy for that to occur as well. If you read between the lines, I felt I was some what being blamed or slowly being made out to be a scapegoat for the bag to be missing with the previous message to explain to them how I packaged the bag for shipment.

*Furthermore, I pride my self on integrity. My poshmark and tradesy account is linked to my real identity. I work in law. To be first known as a person/seller selling a fake/replica( they first told the buyer it did not pass authentication and this why the sale was canceled) to now tell them (the buyer said she reached out for a further explanation) that my package and box was received empty, is something that still messes with me. What if said buyer truly believed that I sent her a fake bag or never a bag at all? That tarnishes my reputation. I have 90+ sales on Tradesy, 50+ sales on Poshmark. So this isn’t just me selling to clean out my closet. My livelihood depends on selling as well. This brought so many things to light and moving fwd. I don't’ see me selling anything for a while. I now have gained a sense of paranoia in wanting to sell my items. I must now take extra pictures/video taping EVERYTHING before sending out so this never occurs to me again. Thank you again to everyone for all of their support and letting me share my experience with others. *


----------



## GemsBerry

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> View attachment 4737139
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It doesn't make sense at all! Now I am not sure if because this is obviously a public forum and I am 99.9% sure my postings were read by employees/higher-ups, but it is mighty funny that an up "to 2 weeks investigation" was now all of a sudden decided in my favor within 2 days. After I stated AGAIN that a return label was created and what was the reason behind it since my bag was never in their possession(their words and of course that was and will never be addressed) but it doesn’t take a rocket rocket scientist to put two and two together to come up with a conclusion since the beginning of this situation. The above response is what I received from them. They did release the funds for the sale for me to redeem.
> 
> However, there is no real victory here. Something occurred to my package. My bag wasn’t sent to the buyer who really wanted it. On my end I did my part to make sure that there was NO way that the bag which was THOROUGHLY wrapped “fell out” out of a box or was wrapped poorly that is was easy for that to occur as well. If you read between the lines, I felt I was some what being blamed or slowly being made out to be a scapegoat for the bag to be missing with the previous message to explain to them how I packaged the bag for shipment.
> 
> *Furthermore, I pride my self on integrity. My poshmark and tradesy account is linked to my real identity. I work in law. To be first known as a person/seller selling a fake/replica( they first told the buyer it did not pass authentication and this why the sale was canceled) to now tell them (the buyer said she reached out for a further explanation) that my package and box was received empty, is something that still messes with me. What if said buyer truly believed that I sent her a fake bag or never a bag at all? That tarnishes my reputation. I have 90+ sales on Tradesy, 50+ sales on Poshmark. So this isn’t just me selling to clean out my closet. My livelihood depends on selling as well. This brought so many things to light and moving fwd. I don't’ see me selling anything for a while. I now have gained a sense of paranoia in wanting to sell my items. I must now take extra pictures/video taping EVERYTHING before sending out so this never occurs to me again. Thank you again to everyone for all of their support and letting me share my experience with others. *


That's a relief, they paid you! It's a reminder it's important to back yourself up with any evidence possible (pictures of packaging, item against label, weight of box with item, receipt from PO with weight). Now when you have it they backed of.
I wish there were GPS tags available for a reasonable price...
Unfortunately, stolen items are a part of selling/buying nowadays. Something going on in CA maybe since two cases were posted here.
In my area I  had Tiffany bracelet stolen from the box last month, box arrived opened with tape cut and empty. Tracking also showed two fake scans as if it was out for delivery, delivered and signed by me (with mistake in my name), all in 30 min range after scan in sorting facility. It never goes like this from sorting, it goes to central PO, then to local PO and then out for delivery. It can't be done in 20-30 min. The package was re-scanned two days later, in fact it never left sorting before, after few new scans it was delivered empty.
USPS won't investigate anything. I filed cases with US Postal inspectors. They said we don't know if it's not your concierge, case closed. Wha? I had credit cards stolen and USED in mail in Oct-Nov, 7 of my neighbors were affected. there was even TV report on how one lady had all her outgoing checks missing from mailboxes and never deposited. Nothing is investigated, Baltimore USPS is rotten to the core.
It just can happen elsewhere, like in CA.


----------



## BeenBurned

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> View attachment 4737139
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It doesn't make sense at all! Now I am not sure if because this is obviously a public forum and I am 99.9% sure my postings were read by employees/higher-ups, but it is mighty funny that an up "to 2 weeks investigation" was now all of a sudden decided in my favor within 2 days. After I stated AGAIN that a return label was created and what was the reason behind it since my bag was never in their possession(their words and of course that was and will never be addressed) but it doesn’t take a rocket rocket scientist to put two and two together to come up with a conclusion since the beginning of this situation. The above response is what I received from them. They did release the funds for the sale for me to redeem.
> 
> However, there is no real victory here. Something occurred to my package. My bag wasn’t sent to the buyer who really wanted it. On my end I did my part to make sure that there was NO way that the bag which was THOROUGHLY wrapped “fell out” out of a box or was wrapped poorly that is was easy for that to occur as well. If you read between the lines, I felt I was some what being blamed or slowly being made out to be a scapegoat for the bag to be missing with the previous message to explain to them how I packaged the bag for shipment.
> 
> *Furthermore, I pride my self on integrity. My poshmark and tradesy account is linked to my real identity. I work in law. To be first known as a person/seller selling a fake/replica( they first told the buyer it did not pass authentication and this why the sale was canceled) to now tell them (the buyer said she reached out for a further explanation) that my package and box was received empty, is something that still messes with me. What if said buyer truly believed that I sent her a fake bag or never a bag at all? That tarnishes my reputation. I have 90+ sales on Tradesy, 50+ sales on Poshmark. So this isn’t just me selling to clean out my closet. My livelihood depends on selling as well. This brought so many things to light and moving fwd. I don't’ see me selling anything for a while. I now have gained a sense of paranoia in wanting to sell my items. I must now take extra pictures/video taping EVERYTHING before sending out so this never occurs to me again. Thank you again to everyone for all of their support and letting me share my experience with others. *


I'm glad you were made whole and although you have a disappointed buyer who is disappointed in Poshmark too, she didn't lose her money either. 

If PM is reading here, that's a good thing because it implies a willingness to improve on their deficits (of which there are many)! 

It's too bad they still haven't admitted to their own responsibility in the loss of your item. To blame it on USPS and file false claims costs EVERY ONE OF US who use the postal service! Clearly they had the item in their possession - they had it to claim they couldn't authenticate it. THey had it to prepare a shipping label for the return to you. So when it got lost or stolen, clearly that had nothing to do with receiving an empty box and the post office will likely find "fraud," but the fraud will have been committed by the claimant.


----------



## GemsBerry

It's still unclear when the bag went missing according to PM and how they authenticate it. When the seller ships the item over $500 it goes to PM. Then they authenticate it in the house or by sending pics to authenticate1st or authenticate4u or another service. Or they actually ship the bag to a third party (authenticator), then they receive it back and ship to the buyer?


----------



## Etincelle

Hi everyone! I shipped a bag to a buyer yesterday morning (picked up by the mailman) and it still doesn't show as scanned on the USPS website. Should I be concerned or just assume it's because of the current situation / will start tracking soon? This is only my second sale so very worried about losing both the item and the funds. Has this happened to anyone recently?


----------



## GemsBerry

Etincelle said:


> Hi everyone! I shipped a bag to a buyer yesterday morning (picked up by the mailman) and it still doesn't show as scanned on the USPS website. Should I be concerned or just assume it's because of the current situation / will start tracking soon? This is only my second sale so very worried about losing both the item and the funds. Has this happened to anyone recently?


Don't be concerned just yet. Because of covid some of my outgoing packages were sitting in local PO for 5 days. Some were not scanned until they reached destination state. I would start worrying after a week.


----------



## whateve

Etincelle said:


> Hi everyone! I shipped a bag to a buyer yesterday morning (picked up by the mailman) and it still doesn't show as scanned on the USPS website. Should I be concerned or just assume it's because of the current situation / will start tracking soon? This is only my second sale so very worried about losing both the item and the funds. Has this happened to anyone recently?


If the postman doesn't scan upon pick up, it could take days before it gets into the USPS system. At my post office, if my carrier doesn't make it back to the PO by 4 pm, the package will sit around for another day before it goes to the distribution center. Usually the first scan is when it arrives at the distribution center, but it often doesn't get scanned until it leaves the distribution center. On rare occasions, it will only get scanned once, when delivered.


----------



## Etincelle

GemsBerry said:


> Don't be concerned just yet. Because of covid some of my outgoing packages were sitting in local PO for 5 days. Some were not scanned until they reached destination state. I would start worrying after a week.





whateve said:


> If the postman doesn't scan upon pick up, it could take days before it gets into the USPS system. At my post office, if my carrier doesn't make it back to the PO by 4 pm, the package will sit around for another day before it goes to the distribution center. Usually the first scan is when it arrives at the distribution center, but it often doesn't get scanned until it leaves the distribution center. On rare occasions, it will only get scanned once, when delivered.



Thank you both! Definitely reassuring to hear. I’ll wait to see if anything happens over the next couple of days before freaking out then


----------



## Fullcloset

I am starting to think Poshmark is just a game. I have like 900 followers and every day they are sharing, liking, following, having parties. But its about a year since I put any listings up there and not one sale. Not one. I don't even waste my time on there anymore. I won't promote either because they force you to reduce your shipping charges. Sorry, USPS is expensive and I am not eating my shipping costs for the privilege of promoting an item. I would definitely reduce the price for a sale for a temporary time, but not when I have to also eat the shipping costs. I don't know why they force both together on a promo to people who like your items. Meanwhile, nothing seems to sell there anyway.


----------



## shesnochill

Fullcloset said:


> I am starting to think Poshmark is just a game. I have like 900 followers and every day they are sharing, liking, following, having parties. But its about a year since I put any listings up there and not one sale. Not one. I don't even waste my time on there anymore. I won't promote either because they force you to reduce your shipping charges. Sorry, USPS is expensive and I am not eating my shipping costs for the privilege of promoting an item. I would definitely reduce the price for a sale for a temporary time, but not when I have to also eat the shipping costs. I don't know why they force both together on a promo to people who like your items. Meanwhile, nothing seems to sell there anyway.



I agree.

Although it's a lot of foot traffic, I get a lot of spam and buyers who are extremely cheap. I also agree with you it's extremely annoying and almost offensive that they expect you to do a promotion of 10% IN ADDITION a shipping discount.


----------



## theprettymiss

Fullcloset said:


> I am starting to think Poshmark is just a game. I have like 900 followers and every day they are sharing, liking, following, having parties. But its about a year since I put any listings up there and not one sale. Not one. I don't even waste my time on there anymore. I won't promote either because they force you to reduce your shipping charges. Sorry, USPS is expensive and I am not eating my shipping costs for the privilege of promoting an item. I would definitely reduce the price for a sale for a temporary time, but not when I have to also eat the shipping costs. I don't know why they force both together on a promo to people who like your items. Meanwhile, nothing seems to sell there anyway.


SAME.

I actually prefer the Poshmark app because its easy and very user friendly BUT I have yet to get any sales!

I get a ton of new followers and likes but it seems to be pretty pointless so far.

Mind you I have pretty good listings, imo.  At this point Im thinking of just trying my luck with Mercari, lol.


----------



## kerstynhache

theprettymiss said:


> SAME.
> 
> I actually prefer the Poshmark app because its easy and very user friendly BUT I have yet to get any sales!
> 
> I get a ton of new followers and likes but it seems to be pretty pointless so far.
> 
> Mind you I have pretty good listings, imo.  At this point Im thinking of just trying my luck with Mercari, lol.



I was feeling the same and set up Mercari app on my phone last week to take some of my listings over. So far a lot more offers and likes on the items on Mercari compared to just lots of follows and shares on Poshmark. Keeping my fingers crossed. I had a lot of sales when I first joined Poshmark, but even though the quality of my listings and items increased over time my sales stopped.


----------



## theprettymiss

kerstynhache said:


> I was feeling the same and set up Mercari app on my phone last week to take some of my listings over. So far a lot more offers and likes on the items on Mercari compared to just lots of follows and shares on Poshmark. Keeping my fingers crossed. I had a lot of sales when I first joined Poshmark, but even though the quality of my listings and items increased over time my sales stopped.


Thats funny because I just listed my item on Mercari (Givenchy Bag charm) and it already sold!

It wasnt a super high offer but I broke even and I definitely prefer how they take a smaller percentage than Posh...and shipping was easy.

Ill probably move the rest of my items from Posh moving forward.


----------



## whateve

theprettymiss said:


> Thats funny because I just listed my item on Mercari (Givenchy Bag charm) and it already sold!
> 
> It wasnt a super high offer but I broke even and I definitely prefer how they take a smaller percentage than Posh...and shipping was easy.
> 
> Ill probably move the rest of my items from Posh moving forward.


Did they make you provide a credit card in order to create listings on Mercari?


----------



## theprettymiss

whateve said:


> Did they make you provide a credit card in order to create listings on Mercari?


Im not sure, I think you can list a debit card too?

I only did that so I can get the fast direct deposit once I get the funds from my sale.

Not sure how it all works yet but seems like they clear pretty quick!


----------



## CeeJay

theprettymiss said:


> Im not sure, I think you can list a debit card too?
> 
> I only did that so I can get the fast direct deposit once I get the funds from my sale.
> 
> Not sure how it all works yet but seems like they clear pretty quick!


It took Mercari 3 FREAKIN' days to get my funds into my bank and then I got a EFT charge from my bank - WTH????   

I started selling on Poshmark a few months back (even though my Account there goes way back since I had purchased some items).  What do I HATE, HATE, HATE about Poshmark??? .. LOW-BALL offers big-time!  I see plenty of folks who have high-end priced goods up there, but do they ever make any sales???  I am finding that PM seems to cater to an audience that is very young and mostly cheap stuff (there is no way I would ever put up any good Jewelry)!  I also find that I have to spend so much bloody time on it .. SHARE, SHARE, SHARE .. seriously? .. I can't spend my entire freakin' day on an app!!!  Lastly, I have had 3 SNAD filed .. and NOT because they are truly SNAD, it's buyer's remorse but PM doesn't have adequate categories to dispute that!  On top of everything, they take their 30% and they YOU pay for the shipping .. so, after you have discounted the heck out of your item .. what is your take? .. not much! 

One major thing that I did not like about Mercari was .. WHY can't you just set up YOUR preferred shipping carrier???  For one item, it was USPS, another one was UPS (which I HATE) and then the other one was FEDEX?  HUH? .. WHY????


----------



## whateve

CeeJay said:


> It took Mercari 3 FREAKIN' days to get my funds into my bank and then I got a EFT charge from my bank - WTH????
> 
> I started selling on Poshmark a few months back (even though my Account there goes way back since I had purchased some items).  What do I HATE, HATE, HATE about Poshmark??? .. LOW-BALL offers big-time!  I see plenty of folks who have high-end priced goods up there, but do they ever make any sales???  I am finding that PM seems to cater to an audience that is very young and mostly cheap stuff (there is no way I would ever put up any good Jewelry)!  I also find that I have to spend so much bloody time on it .. SHARE, SHARE, SHARE .. seriously? .. I can't spend my entire freakin' day on an app!!!  Lastly, I have had 3 SNAD filed .. and NOT because they are truly SNAD, it's buyer's remorse but PM doesn't have adequate categories to dispute that!  On top of everything, they take their 30% and they YOU pay for the shipping .. so, after you have discounted the heck out of your item .. what is your take? .. not much!
> 
> One major thing that I did not like about Mercari was .. WHY can't you just set up YOUR preferred shipping carrier???  For one item, it was USPS, another one was UPS (which I HATE) and then the other one was FEDEX?  HUH? .. WHY????


I don't know what are you referring to with Mercari's shipping. When you set up a listing, you can choose any of those carriers for your item, or you can arrange your own shipping. It may not show all choices once you've indicated the size of your package, just the applicable ones. You don't ever have to choose UPS if you don't want to. If I recall correctly, the UPS option is for people who don't want to even have to box up their item - you can take to a UPS store and they'll do it all for you. Fedex is a cheaper option than USPS. 

I've never had to pay an EFT charge with Mercari bank transfers. I wonder if it has something to do with the amount of money. Maybe over a certain amount, they do a wire transfer.


----------



## theprettymiss

CeeJay said:


> It took Mercari 3 FREAKIN' days to get my funds into my bank and then I got a EFT charge from my bank - WTH????
> 
> I started selling on Poshmark a few months back (even though my Account there goes way back since I had purchased some items).  What do I HATE, HATE, HATE about Poshmark??? .. LOW-BALL offers big-time!  I see plenty of folks who have high-end priced goods up there, but do they ever make any sales???  I am finding that PM seems to cater to an audience that is very young and mostly cheap stuff (there is no way I would ever put up any good Jewelry)!  I also find that I have to spend so much bloody time on it .. SHARE, SHARE, SHARE .. seriously? .. I can't spend my entire freakin' day on an app!!!  Lastly, I have had 3 SNAD filed .. and NOT because they are truly SNAD, it's buyer's remorse but PM doesn't have adequate categories to dispute that!  On top of everything, they take their 30% and they YOU pay for the shipping .. so, after you have discounted the heck out of your item .. what is your take? .. not much!
> 
> One major thing that I did not like about Mercari was .. WHY can't you just set up YOUR preferred shipping carrier???  For one item, it was USPS, another one was UPS (which I HATE) and then the other one was FEDEX?  HUH? .. WHY????


Yes..Im still waiting for the buyer to “rate” me on Mercari so I can get my funds. Im a little nervous but hopefully its a quick process.

I just sold and shipped out an eyeshadow palette via Poshmark. I wasnt expecting it to sell so im a bit nervous but we shall see how it goes.

I honestly perfer Mercari as they dont take as much as Poshmark.

As far as shipping goes, it been easy. I just print the label and drop it off at the UPS Store.


----------



## theprettymiss

_**UPDATE

So my both funds from Mercari and Posh are processing and depositing this week! 

I just got a 5 star rating via Poshmark from this Pat Mcgrath eyeshadow palette I shipped. I was definitely nervous about Posh, but ultimately the buyer was happy with the item.

I also didnt realize the direct deposit option was so easy on both apps..Im definitely glad both sales went smoothly. 

I think I still prefer Mercari, as they take out less money. _


----------



## keodi

kerstynhache said:


> I was feeling the same and set up Mercari app on my phone last week to take some of my listings over. So far a lot more offers and likes on the items on Mercari compared to just lots of follows and shares on Poshmark. Keeping my fingers crossed. I had a lot of sales when I first joined Poshmark, but even though the quality of my listings and items increased over time my sales stopped.


same, this was my experience with poshmark as well!


----------



## Fullcloset

theprettymiss said:


> SAME.
> 
> I actually prefer the Poshmark app because its easy and very user friendly BUT I have yet to get any sales!
> 
> I get a ton of new followers and likes but it seems to be pretty pointless so far.
> 
> Mind you I have pretty good listings, imo.  At this point Im thinking of just trying my luck with Mercari, lol.


Same here but Mercari starts out ok and then will suddenly block you wanting credit cards on file even if you already have payments set up and have made both sales and purchases. I find them doing this all the time when I use the desktop but then sometimes can get around the blocks using the app which is a pain for me and shows how glitchy their security and platform is.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Same here but Mercari starts out ok and then will suddenly block you wanting credit cards on file even if you already have payments set up and have made both sales and purchases. I find them doing this all the time when I use the desktop but then sometimes can get around the blocks using the app which is a pain for me and shows how glitchy their security and platform is.


I didn't know this about the app. I stopped listing because they asked for a credit card. I've made both sales and purchases too. They have my bank account information. Maybe I'll try listing through the app, but all my photos are on my computer. It is pain to have to move them to my tablet.


----------



## youngster

I recently listed a couple of jewelry items after having not sold on Posh since last year.  I've gotten a couple of people saying the same thing, they want to buy "for their daughter", but please send more pictures to their phone or email address even though I have already posted tons of photos from every angle.  Feels like an attempt to take something off the platform and negotiate a better deal, or maybe a scam?  I don't want to give anyone my own phone number or an email address. ETA:  Thought about it some more and realized my selling radar was off after having not sold anything online since last year lol.  Definitely not interacting with anyone off the platform.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> I recently listed a couple of jewelry items after having not sold on Posh since last year.  I've gotten a couple of people saying the same thing, they want to buy "for their daughter", but please send more pictures to their phone or email address even though I have already posted tons of photos from every angle.  Feels like an attempt to take something off the platform and negotiate a better deal, or maybe a scam?  I don't want to give anyone my own phone number or an email address.


At best, it's an attempt to take the transaction off-site. At worst, it is a scam and once they have your email or phone, they'll send a "genuine looking" payment from Paypal telling you to send the item. If you fall for it, you'll have no money (from the fake payment) and you'll lose the item.


----------



## theprettymiss

Fullcloset said:


> Same here but Mercari starts out ok and then will suddenly block you wanting credit cards on file even if you already have payments set up and have made both sales and purchases. I find them doing this all the time when I use the desktop but then sometimes can get around the blocks using the app which is a pain for me and shows how glitchy their security and platform is.


Wow..I didnt realize that, Ive only been using the app.

I tried to do the authentication thing so I could get that instant pay, but it didnt work for whatever reason. So I ended up doing direct deposit..lol


----------



## youngster

BeenBurned said:


> At best, it's an attempt to take the transaction off-site. At worst, it is a scam and once they have your email or phone, they'll send a "genuine looking" payment from Paypal telling you to send the item. If you fall for it, you'll have no money (from the fake payment) and you'll lose the item.



Thanks!  Seriously, I haven't sold anything online since last year and my selling radar was turned off.  I realized that after I thought about a bit more.  I'm not as familiar with Posh as I am with Ebay.


----------



## nicole0612

youngster said:


> I recently listed a couple of jewelry items after having not sold on Posh since last year.  I've gotten a couple of people saying the same thing, they want to buy "for their daughter", but please send more pictures to their phone or email address even though I have already posted tons of photos from every angle.  Feels like an attempt to take something off the platform and negotiate a better deal, or maybe a scam?  I don't want to give anyone my own phone number or an email address. ETA:  Thought about it some more and realized my selling radar was off after having not sold anything online since last year lol.  Definitely not interacting with anyone off the platform.


This is a bot scam, and it happens on almost all listings of popular brands here. You will see some version of this message spread throughout listings on the platform. Just ignore the messages and report/flag them as "spam" and the comments will be deleted.


----------



## Tudie0011

nicole0612 said:


> This is a bot scam, and it happens on almost all listings of popular brands here. You will see some version of this message spread throughout listings on the platform. Just ignore the messages and report/flag them as "spam" and the comments will be deleted.


Yes. I do, I've been on since 2014 and every year has grown. My closet.has 1500 items. I'm not one who can take fam on vacation or pay for college like the commercials but I get a fair return for time and eneegy put in. We has a store on Ebay too for awhile but it wasn't getting a quarter if the traffic and sales that I get on Posh.


----------



## sdkitty

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Sorry you got 2 flaky sellers in a row, but there are tons of great sellers on poshmark with oodles of positive feedback and quick ship times.  You can see a seller's average ship time by clicking on "about" for their profile.  Mine is one day.  Some sellers have a same day average ship time.  It's definitely more risky to buy from people who don't have any feedback or history, so maybe steer clear of them unless they are attentive about answering questions.


so if a sellers average ship time says three days, that means not three days to receive but three days for her to get around to shipping the item?  when I sell I try to ship the same day or next day


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> so if a sellers average ship time says three days, that means not three days to receive but three days for her to get around to shipping the item?  when I sell I try to ship the same day or next day


It means 3 days from the date of purchase to when it is scanned by the post office. I think 3 days is reasonable. Imagine an item sells late in the evening on day 1, day 2 the seller is at work and packs up the item that night. The next day they ship it after work. That is 3 days. However, often the post office does not scan prepaid label items until it reaches the dispatch center, which could be day 4. I sell on this site sometimes and my items are often not scanned until the day after I ship them.


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> It means 3 days from the date of purchase to when it is scanned by the post office. I think 3 days is reasonable. Imagine an item sells late in the evening on day 1, day 2 the seller is at work and packs up the item that night. The next day they ship it after work. That is 3 days. However, often the post office does not scan prepaid label items until it reaches the dispatch center, which could be day 4. I sell on this site sometimes and my items are often not scanned until the day after I ship them.


thanks
I'm a bit compulsive - both when it comes to shipping to others and to receiving shipments.  I think I learned here at the PF years ago that it was good policy to ship fast.  so I always do


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> I'm a bit compulsive - both when it comes to shipping to others and to receiving shipments.  I think I learned here at the PF years ago that it was good policy to ship fast.  so I always do


I'm sure it is always appreciated! It is one less thing for your buyers to worry about.


----------



## littlerock

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> I'm a bit compulsive - both when it comes to shipping to others and to receiving shipments.  I think I learned here at the PF years ago that it was good policy to ship fast.  so I always do


I'm pretty lax with other people but am OCD when I need to ship something. Like, I feel like it's hanging over my head and I can't realx until it's shipped. But 3 days is pretty reasonable.


----------



## ladyglen

Fullcloset said:


> Same here but Mercari starts out ok and then will suddenly block you wanting credit cards on file even if you already have payments set up and have made both sales and purchases. I find them doing this all the time when I use the desktop but then sometimes can get around the blocks using the app which is a pain for me and shows how glitchy their security and platform is.


the credit card thing, made me not continue with them.  I am super cautious about having my CC in hanging out there,  there is absolutely no reason for it.


----------



## ladyglen

youngster said:


> I recently listed a couple of jewelry items after having not sold on Posh since last year.  I've gotten a couple of people saying the same thing, they want to buy "for their daughter", but please send more pictures to their phone or email address even though I have already posted tons of photos from every angle.  Feels like an attempt to take something off the platform and negotiate a better deal, or maybe a scam?  I don't want to give anyone my own phone number or an email address. ETA:  Thought about it some more and realized my selling radar was off after having not sold anything online since last year lol.  Definitely not interacting with anyone off the platform.


block , report, and relist 
continue to sell, 
don't even give it a thought. "


----------



## Bubach

Hi ladies,

I have an issue with one item that I have recently purchased on Poshmark. The item was delivered last week while I was travelling and I have just opened it and it turns out it is badly stained and the silk fabric is damaged in a few places. I didn't know that Poshmark gives only 72 hour window to report an issue. Is there anything I can do? I paid with Paypal so I guess I can always raise a claim there.
I have a photographic evidence of the damages if that helps.

Any advice is very welcomed.


----------



## ladyglen

Bubach said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have an issue with one item that I have recently purchased on Poshmark. The item was delivered last week while I was travelling and I have just opened it and it turns out it is badly stained and the silk fabric is damaged in a few places. I didn't know that Poshmark gives only 72 hour window to report an issue. Is there anything I can do? I paid with Paypal so I guess I can always raise a claim there.
> I have a photographic evidence of the damages if that helps.
> 
> Any advice is very welcomed.


I'll try to help 
It's in the TOS about 3 days to open a case  ... that said it's water under the bridge 
Open a case stating in clear terms that you were away and could not examine your purchase until today. State that the listing showed or described no damage (if this is true) take your pictures showing everything. Be prepared for the seller to push back at you   Let poshmark deal with it. 
don't get in to a back/forth with your buyer
Last poshmark CS is very slow but they do respond 

HTH


----------



## ladyglen

P


whateve said:


> Did they make you provide a credit card in order to create listings on Mercari?


no 
And that is why I am dragging my feet on mercari too dodgy not giving them my Amex number just to sit there kwim


----------



## Bubach

ladyglen said:


> I'll try to help
> It's in the TOS about 3 days to open a case  ... that said it's water under the bridge
> Open a case stating in clear terms that you were away and could not examine your purchase until today. State that the listing showed or described no damage (if this is true) take your pictures showing everything. Be prepared for the seller to push back at you   Let poshmark deal with it.
> don't get in to a back/forth with your buyer
> Last poshmark CS is very slow but they do respond
> 
> HTH


 Thanks for the advice. The problem is I can not open the case on Poshmark, that option is now disabled in the app (as 72 hours have passed). Did you mean that I should open the case on Paypal?


----------



## BeenBurned

Bubach said:


> Thanks for the advice. The problem is I can not open the case on Poshmark, that option is now disabled in the app (as 72 hours have passed). Did you mean that I should open the case on Paypal?


Paypal gives 180 days to open a case. Yes, do tht!


----------



## ladyglen

Bubach said:


> Thanks for the advice. The problem is I can not open the case on Poshmark, that option is now disabled in the app (as 72 hours have passed). Did you mean that I should open the case on Paypal?


I would try to contact PM's CS using the link under Help,
stating case as above,
 PLAn B go thru PP,


----------



## Prettyn

I open up a case way past the 3 day mark. I got my money back. Found out my Chanel sunglasses were not authentic. So you can open up a case past the 3 day.


----------



## whateve

ladyglen said:


> P
> 
> no
> And that is why I am dragging my feet on mercari too dodgy not giving them my Amex number just to sit there kwim


Someone mentioned awhile ago that they were able to create listings in the app without providing a credit card. I haven't put up anything new since they asked for a credit card. I haven't tried listing through the app. It's a pain since my pictures are on my desktop.


----------



## ladyglen

Prettyn said:


> I open up a case way past the 3 day mark. I got my money back. Found out my Chanel sunglasses were not authentic. So you can open up a case past the 3 day.


they def will for fake stuff


----------



## Bubach

BeenBurned said:


> Paypal gives 180 days to open a case. Yes, do tht!





ladyglen said:


> I would try to contact PM's CS using the link under Help,
> stating case as above,
> PLAn B go thru PP,





Prettyn said:


> I open up a case way past the 3 day mark. I got my money back. Found out my Chanel sunglasses were not authentic. So you can open up a case past the 3 day.



Thank you all for advices. I've contacted customer support. If they do not reply, I will contact PayPal.


----------



## ladyglen

Bubach said:


> Thank you all for advices. I've contacted customer support. If they do not reply, I will contact PayPal.


can you follow up , I am interested in the resolution , as a seller,


----------



## Bubach

ladyglen said:


> can you follow up , I am interested in the resolution , as a seller,



FYI, the customer support offered a partial refund (50% of the total purchase price) in store credit. I asked for a full refund (I would have accepted store credit as well) but they refused.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bubach said:


> FYI, the customer support offered a partial refund (50% of the total purchase price) in store credit. I asked for a full refund (I would have accepted store credit as well) but they refused.


Time to open a paypal case.


----------



## Bubach

BeenBurned said:


> Time to open a paypal case.



That is exactly what I did.


----------



## onlyk

Bubach said:


> That is exactly what I did.


I heard Paypal will immediately refund you the money, good luck!


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I prefer to sell my bags using poshmark because it will go to them for authentication and there is a less chance to get scammed.
However the fees are absurdly high!


----------



## BeenBurned

alyssamay_xx said:


> I prefer to sell my bags using poshmark because it will go to them for authentication and there is a less chance to get scammed.
> However the fees are absurdly high!


In theory, this would be true if Poshmark and their "authenticators" knew what they were doing and knew how to authenticate whatever brands they claim to do.

I've seen *way too many instances* where their "experts" deemed fakes as authentic and authentic items as fake.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

BeenBurned said:


> In theory, this would be true if Poshmark and their "authenticators" knew what they were doing and knew how to authenticate whatever brands they claim to do.
> 
> I've seen *way too many instances* where their "experts" deemed fakes as authentic and authentic items as fake.


Wow really? I had no idea! I have purchased some luxury items from poshmark before and they all (thankfully) were authentic! 
but I could see how fakes could easily slip through. I once purchased a  bag from ebay which turned out to be fake and I didn’t realize it until I had it authenticated to sell it 2 years later, now I’m stuck with it and it’s in some box in the garage


----------



## travelluver

BeenBurned said:


> In theory, this would be true if Poshmark and their "authenticators" knew what they were doing and knew how to authenticate whatever brands they claim to do.
> 
> I've seen *way too many instances* where their "experts" deemed fakes as authentic and authentic items as fake.


I absolutely agree!!


----------



## whateve

I just listed a few things on Poshmark for the first time. Just after posting, I received a message on a few of them, from different people, but basically saying the same thing - praising my item, giving me their email, and asking me to send them some pictures to their email. I figured this is a scam. Should I respond or ignore?


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> I just listed a few things on Poshmark for the first time. Just after posting, I received a message on a few of them, from different people, but basically saying the same thing - praising my item, giving me their email, and asking me to send them some pictures to their email. I figured this is a scam. Should I respond or ignore?


Nope -- total scammers.  You can report them to Poshmark and they'll take down the comment. I get them so often when I list new items that now I just ignore.


----------



## whateve

laurie00 said:


> Nope -- total scammers.  You can report them to Poshmark and they'll take down the comment. I get them so often when I list new items that now I just ignore.


Thanks!


----------



## laurie00

whateve said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome, whateve.  You gave me a lot of good advice when I first started selling on Tradesy!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just listed a few things on Poshmark for the first time. Just after posting, I received a message on a few of them, from different people, but basically saying the same thing - praising my item, giving me their email, and asking me to send them some pictures to their email. I figured this is a scam. Should I respond or ignore?


I see those on listings and report both as spam and as taking the transaction off site.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I just listed a few things on Poshmark for the first time. Just after posting, I received a message on a few of them, from different people, but basically saying the same thing - praising my item, giving me their email, and asking me to send them some pictures to their email. I figured this is a scam. Should I respond or ignore?


scam, and make sure to report these comments by clicking several times on flag (once may not do). 
good luck selling there!


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> scam, and make sure to report these comments by clicking several times on flag (once may not do).
> good luck selling there!


Thanks!


----------



## ladyglen

whateve said:


> I just listed a few things on Poshmark for the first time. Just after posting, I received a message on a few of them, from different people, but basically saying the same thing - praising my item, giving me their email, and asking me to send them some pictures to their email. I figured this is a scam. Should I respond or ignore?


click that flag and block the user, and report
they do this with newbies and higher priced things
also read the TOS ,  never take anything of Poshmark


----------



## bearhead

I just bought a LV cabas from them. I probably wouldn't have looked at Poshmark tbh because of all the nasty fakes up for sale but I cross referenced it with the same bag on e#%y. Communicated with the seller on ebay to get more pics and a record of conversation.  I'm quite good with LV so I bought the bag off Posh because it was bin not auction. I really dislike auctions for some reason. Transaction went smoothly, seller responsive and bag is JUST what I wanted and legit. I doubt I would attemp again. Bag was one I'd been hunting for for years though


----------



## whateve

bearhead said:


> I just bought a LV cabas from them. I probably wouldn't have looked at Poshmark tbh because of all the nasty fakes up for sale but I cross referenced it with the same bag on e#%y. Communicated with the seller on ebay to get more pics and a record of conversation.  I'm quite good with LV so I bought the bag off Posh because it was bin not auction. I really dislike auctions for some reason. Transaction went smoothly, seller responsive and bag is JUST what I wanted and legit. I doubt I would attemp again. Bag was one I'd been hunting for for years though


Did you consider asking the seller on ebay to set a BIN price so you could buy it there instead? The seller would have netted more money and you would have had better buyer protection.


----------



## bearhead

Did you consider asking the seller on ebay to set a BIN price so you could buy it there instead? The seller would have netted more money and you would have had better buyer protection.
[/QUOTE]
I basically asked her bottom line. Price bin on Posh didn't change, eBay min price was changed to same on auction to bin from Posh.

I probably could have saved money waiting to the last minute on e%$y to bid but didn't want to take the chance. Been coveting this bag for YEARS


----------



## bearhead

whateve said:


> Did you consider asking the seller on ebay to set a BIN price so you could buy it there instead? The seller would have netted more money and you would have had better buyer protection.


This! Not this seller though and in blue, mm.


whateve said:


> Did you consider asking the seller on ebay to set a BIN price so you could buy it there instead? The seller would have netted more money and you would have had better buyer protection.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> THIS! but in blue, mm


----------



## Shelby33

bearhead said:


> Did you consider asking the seller on ebay to set a BIN price so you could buy it there instead? The seller would have netted more money and you would have had better buyer protection.


I basically asked her bottom line. Price bin on Posh didn't change, eBay min price was changed to same on auction to bin from Posh.

I probably could have saved money waiting to the last minute on e%$y to bid but didn't want to take the chance. Been coveting this bag for YEARS
[/QUOTE]
Congrats on your bag!


----------



## bearhead

Shelby33 said:


> I basically asked her bottom line. Price bin on Posh didn't change, eBay min price was changed to same on auction to bin from Posh.
> 
> I probably could have saved money waiting to the last minute on e%$y to bid but didn't want to take the chance. Been coveting this bag for YEARS


Congrats on your bag!
[/QUOTE]
Thank you!! I love her


----------



## whateve

Help for a newbie. I made my first sale on Poshmark a few weeks ago and got positive feedback. Where do I see that feedback? Am I supposed to give the buyer feedback? If so, where do I do it?


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Help for a newbie. I made my first sale on Poshmark a few weeks ago and got positive feedback. Where do I see that feedback? Am I supposed to give the buyer feedback? If so, where do I do it?


You do not give the buyer feedback. On your page that has your closet, there should be a box that says "about", if you click on that, it gives a bit of feedback, your average shipping time, and any *love notes" your buyer has sent. I don't think you or anyone can see how many stars you got for a particular item.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> You do not give the buyer feedback. On your page that has your closet, there should be a box that says "about", if you click on that, it gives a bit of feedback, your average shipping time, and any *love notes" your buyer has sent. I don't think you or anyone can see how many stars you got for a particular item.


Thanks! So the fact that there are no love notes there means my buyer didn't write anything about me, just gave me a star rating that doesn't show anywhere? Although I know it was 5 stars because I got an email that mentioned that.

What is the point of the rating system if no one can see it?


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Thanks! So the fact that there are no love notes there means my buyer didn't write anything about me, just gave me a star rating that doesn't show anywhere? Although I know it was 5 stars because I got an email that mentioned that.
> 
> What is the point of the rating system if no one can see it?


I have no idea. I have tried to see ratings but they just aren't there, I rate people, I get rated, but see nothing. Maybe that's how they track sellers performance?
Found this








						Poshmark Ratings: Why You Shouldn’t Care (Much)
					

Let’s talk about why ratings are (almost) useless on Poshmark. I think ratings more than anything else stress conscientious sellers out way more than they should. Let’s put them in thei…




					poshmarketeer.wordpress.com


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> I have no idea. I have tried to see ratings but they just aren't there, I rate people, I get rated, but see nothing. Maybe that's how they track sellers performance?
> Found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshmark Ratings: Why You Shouldn’t Care (Much)
> 
> 
> Let’s talk about why ratings are (almost) useless on Poshmark. I think ratings more than anything else stress conscientious sellers out way more than they should. Let’s put them in thei…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmarketeer.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962343


Thanks!


----------



## Bales25

Shelby33 said:


> You do not give the buyer feedback. On your page that has your closet, there should be a box that says "about", if you click on that, it gives a bit of feedback, your average shipping time, and any *love notes" your buyer has sent. I don't think you or anyone can see how many stars you got for a particular item.



You can see the stars you got for a particular item when you view the "My Sales" list.  If you click on the actual item, it'll also show any comments. I do wish at least an average was visible for buyers, but I also just have a buyer give me a bad rating because they didn't read the description (and admitted it in the comments they left!) so that's the silver lining.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> You can see the stars you got for a particular item when you view the "My Sales" list.  If you click on the actual item, it'll also show any comments. I do wish at least an average was visible for buyers, but I also just have a buyer give me a bad rating because they didn't read the description (and admitted it in the comments they left!) so that's the silver lining.


Thanks! I see the stars there.


----------



## lulu212121

I always leave feedback because of this. I really appreciate being able to see other's experience with a seller. A lot of times people will say what they bought and shipping experience in their feedback. That helps me as a buyer to see if seller has sold higher end handbags and how often they make a sale. Postmark is horrible about removing old listings.


----------



## whateve

Another newbie question. A buyer has added a listing of mine to a bundle. But just one listing in the bundle. Am I supposed to do something? What is the purpose of a bundle of one item?


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Another newbie question. A buyer has added a listing of mine to a bundle. But just one listing in the bundle. Am I supposed to do something? What is the purpose of a bundle of one item?


It's really easy to hit the "add to bundle" by accident, I do it all the time. So it could be that, or she's planning to add items, but you don't have to do anything.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> It's really easy to hit the "add to bundle" by accident, I do it all the time. So it could be that, or she's planning to add items, but you don't have to do anything.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Thanks!


Some sellers offer 10 or 15% off bundles.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Some sellers offer 10 or 15% off bundles.


I sent her an offer but she ignored it so maybe it was a mistake. 
I'm seeing that bag in my closet twice. I don't know if I accidentally listed it twice or if her bundle made it appear twice. I'm afraid to delete one of them.


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> I sent her an offer but she ignored it so maybe it was a mistake.
> I'm seeing that bag in my closet twice. I don't know if I accidentally listed it twice or if her bundle made it appear twice. I'm afraid to delete one of them.


If you click on her profile I think you can tell when she was last active, maybe she didn't see it?


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> If you click on her profile I think you can tell when she was last active, maybe she didn't see it?


I clicked on her profile. It says updated 3 days ago. That doesn't mean the last time she was active. I clicked on mine and it says it hasn't been updated since January but I've shared listings since then. I'm not supposed to share my profile, am I?


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> I clicked on her profile. It says updated 3 days ago. That doesn't mean the last time she was active. I clicked on mine and it says it hasn't been updated since January but I've shared listings since then. I'm not supposed to share my profile, am I?


No it will say "last active". Updated usually means the last time she shared it or it could also mean she edited the listing.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> No it will say "last active". Updated usually means the last time she shared it or it could also mean she edited the listing.


I'm not seeing last active. Maybe it doesn't show on a desktop.


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> I'm not seeing last active. Maybe it doesn't show on a desktop.



On desktop, when you go into their closet, click the "about" button.  Then on the left, you should see when they joined, average ship time, and last active.  Sometimes I don't see last active and I assume that means it's been a long time and they simply are not on the app.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> On desktop, when you go into their closet, click the "about" button.  Then on the left, you should see when they joined, average ship time, and last active.  Sometimes I don't see last active and I assume that means it's been a long time and they simply are not on the app.


Thanks!


----------



## Alexa5

BeenBurned said:


> In theory, this would be true if Poshmark and their "authenticators" knew what they were doing and knew how to authenticate whatever brands they claim to do.
> 
> I've seen *way too many instances* where their "experts" deemed fakes as authentic and authentic items as fake.


This.  I had an issue a long time ago where I received a fake item they insisted was real, and I had to get my money back through my credit card.  And just now they took down one of my first listings as fake, and it is absolutely not--bought directly from Coach and I had the price tag included in the listing. Ugh!


----------



## MAGJES

I've never made a Poshmark purchase and am currently wanting to buy something listed. I noticed that the seller does not answer any of the other member's questions in her listing and she has ignored my offer by letting it expire. It says she was last active in Nov.
So I am thinking that if I purchase she would probably not ever ship.  I did leave a message in her listing asking if the item was still available but that was last weekend and no reply. Does a Poshmark seller receive an email when someone leaves a comment?  Do they receive an email when the sell an item? I know I would get my money back but do not want to go through the hassle of waiting out the no shipping etc.... and the refund.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I've never made a Poshmark purchase and am currently wanting to buy something listed. I noticed that the seller does not answer any of the other member's questions in her listing and she has ignored my offer by letting it expire. It says she was last active in Nov.
> So I am thinking that if I purchase she would probably not ever ship.  I did leave a message in her listing asking if the item was still available but that was last weekend and no reply. Does a Poshmark seller receive an email when someone leaves a comment?  Do they receive an email when the sell an item? I know I would get my money back but do not want to go through the hassle of waiting out the no shipping etc.... and the refund.


Yes, they get an email if someone leaves a comment and an email when they sell an item. Scammers often leave messages asking if something is still available so I wonder if she thought it was one of those. If she hasn't been active since November, I doubt you would get your item.


----------



## Shelby33

MAGJES said:


> I've never made a Poshmark purchase and am currently wanting to buy something listed. I noticed that the seller does not answer any of the other member's questions in her listing and she has ignored my offer by letting it expire. It says she was last active in Nov.
> So I am thinking that if I purchase she would probably not ever ship.  I did leave a message in her listing asking if the item was still available but that was last weekend and no reply. Does a Poshmark seller receive an email when someone leaves a comment?  Do they receive an email when the sell an item? I know I would get my money back but do not want to go through the hassle of waiting out the no shipping etc.... and the refund.


As a seller, I only get emails when I get an offer, or a purchase. I do not get emails for comments. If you can look at her profile if it doesn't give a last active date she's probably what they call a dead seller.
ETA just realized you saw she was active in Nov.


----------



## whateve

Is there a place where you can see a history of offers you've sent for a particular listing? I can't keep track.


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> Is there a place where you can see a history of offers you've sent for a particular listing? I can't keep track.



Not that I've found - and it's one of the worst things about PM.  You could scroll through your news section, filtering for just offers, but it shows offers you've received as well as ones you've sent.  And who has time to scroll back to try to remember what you offered two weeks ago on an item?


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> Not that I've found - and it's one of the worst things about PM.  You could scroll through your news section, filtering for just offers, but it shows offers you've received as well as ones you've sent.  And who has time to scroll back to try to remember what you offered two weeks ago on an item?


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Is there a place where you can see a history of offers you've sent for a particular listing? I can't keep track.


Yes-hit "news", at the top will be an option to hit "offers".
Oh **** sorry it only shows offers from sellers to you, sorry.


----------



## whateve

Sorry, for another newbie question. Someone created a bundle in order to send me a private message (I assume.) She asked me to send her the same offer that I had sent the day before as it had expired. Well, I can't do that because you can't send another offer without lowering the price. Is there a way to send an offer to the bundle so it would be just to her rather than to all likers? I couldn't find any way to do that within the bundle. Why do you think she didn't just send me an offer?


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Sorry, for another newbie question. Someone created a bundle in order to send me a private message (I assume.) She asked me to send her the same offer that I had sent the day before as it had expired. Well, I can't do that because you can't send another offer without lowering the price. Is there a way to send an offer to the bundle so it would be just to her rather than to all likers? I couldn't find any way to do that within the bundle. Why do you think she didn't just send me an offer?


If you are on mobile, click on the alert that says the buyer has created a bundle. At the bottom right corner is the "offer" button. You can send a private offer to only this specific buyer.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> If you are on mobile, click on the alert that says the buyer has created a bundle. At the bottom right corner is the "offer" button. You can send a private offer to only this specific buyer.


Thanks! Maybe that isn't available on desktop. I don't have the app.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Thanks! Maybe that isn't available on desktop. I don't have the app.


You can do it on the desktop as well. Just go under "my bundles" (it's at the top with my offers, my likes..etc..), then hit the "sell" on the left side (under "shop"). Access the specific bundle of the buyer, and on your right is the offer button.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> You can do it on the desktop as well. Just go under "my bundles" (it's at the top with my offers, my likes..etc..), then hit the "sell" on the left side (under "shop"). Access the specific bundle of the buyer, and on your right is the offer button.


Thanks! I don't have any active bundles now so I'll have to wait until I do to see if this works. When I looked at the bundle earlier, there was a view offer button, but not a way to send a new offer. I ended up sending a discounted offer to all likers and she ended up buying.


----------



## anthrosphere

So many likes, so little to no offers.


----------



## anthrosphere

So damn annoying when a seller bundles and leaves annoying, long wall of text begging for follows (this isn't social media), copies same message on my listing then likes it. I was tempted to delete and relist my listing but it would be such a hassle. I hate trolls.


----------



## nicole0612

anthrosphere said:


> So damn annoying when a seller bundles and leaves annoying, long wall of text begging for follows (this isn't social media), copies same message on my listing then likes it. I was tempted to delete and relist my listing but it would be such a hassle. I hate trolls.


You can report (flag icon next to the comment) a comment as “spam” and it will be deleted.


----------



## whateve

I'm back with yet another question! For all of my sales except the last one I received a rating. For the last one, my money was released but I didn't get rated. Is this an option? Should I worry that the buyer didn't like it? I think it only got delivered today.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I'm back with yet another question! For all of my sales except the last one I received a rating. For the last one, my money was released but I didn't get rated. Is this an option? Should I worry that the buyer didn't like it? I think it only got delivered today.


It is an option. There are two steps, one is to “accept” the item, which is final and releases your funds. The buyer then can proceed to rate you if they choose and further to leave a written review if they choose. Your funds can also be released without the buyer’s action if the waiting time after delivery has expired (2-3 days, I believe). This can happen if the buyer is out of town (as the most benign reason). However, since your funds were released on the day of delivery, it means the buyer chose to accept it and apparently they like it. Sometimes people do not give a rating because they don’t want people to know what they buy or if they want to resell it. I’ve noticed a popular reseller buys some of my items and never leaves ratings or reviews, but then I see my item listed under another account so I made the connection.


----------



## Bales25

Yes, I've had the same thing.  Some users don't realize that the only rating visible is if you give 5 stars AND leave a comment ("love note").  So I routinely give 5 stars, but rarely leave love notes since I don't want other people to see what I've purchased.  Most of the time, my items that are not rated are because they waited more than 3 days since delivery.  Keep in mind, too, that they can still rate you even though your funds have been released. They maybe just missed the step on the app or they intend to come back later to add a rating.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> It is an option. There are two steps, one is to “accept” the item, which is final and releases your funds. The buyer then can proceed to rate you if they choose and further to leave a written review if they choose. Your funds can also be released without the buyer’s action if the waiting time after delivery has expired (2-3 days, I believe). This can happen if the buyer is out of town (as the most benign reason). However, since your funds were released on the day of delivery, it means the buyer chose to accept it and apparently they like it. Sometimes people do not give a rating because they don’t want people to know what they buy or if they want to resell it. I’ve noticed a popular reseller buys some of my items and never leaves ratings or reviews, but then I see my item listed under another account so I made the connection.





Bales25 said:


> Yes, I've had the same thing.  Some users don't realize that the only rating visible is if you give 5 stars AND leave a comment ("love note").  So I routinely give 5 stars, but rarely leave love notes since I don't want other people to see what I've purchased.  Most of the time, my items that are not rated are because they waited more than 3 days since delivery.  Keep in mind, too, that they can still rate you even though your funds have been released. They maybe just missed the step on the app or they intend to come back later to add a rating.


Thanks! That makes sense.


----------



## Luv n bags

Lowballers...
Why??
I had a person offer a third of what my price was.  They wanted to buy a lot of my inventory and told me they always purchase stuff for this price.  Great! Good for you.  Do they think I got my inventory for free? Sheesh!
I have the feeling they want to re-sell my items at a higher price.


----------



## rdgldy

Luv n bags said:


> Lowballers...
> Why??
> I had a person offer a third of what my price was.  They wanted to buy a lot of my inventory and told me they always purchase stuff for this price.  Great! Good for you.  Do they think I got my inventory for free? Sheesh!
> I have the feeling they want to re-sell my items at a higher price.


Why I don’t like Posh. Lots of low offers on high end items.


----------



## CeeJay

rdgldy said:


> Why I don’t like Posh. Lots of low offers on high end items.


SAME here .. in addition to CONSTANTLY having to 'share' your items on all the various parties!  You pretty much need to be on the stinkin' app 24/7 .. and sorry, but I just don't have the time (or inclination at this point) to do that.  What I have seen, is that the highest percentage audience seems to be on the younger side and as a result, they lowball with a ridiculous price because in truth, they really can't afford the item.  Then, as you said @Luv n bags and @rdgldy , they get kind of pissy and start putting "comments" on the item that are unwarranted!  Once I'm done with the items that I currently have up, I'm not going to bother with this app anymore!


----------



## Luv n bags

CeeJay said:


> SAME here .. in addition to CONSTANTLY having to 'share' your items on all the various parties!  You pretty much need to be on the stinkin' app 24/7 .. and sorry, but I just don't have the time (or inclination at this point) to do that.  What I have seen, is that the highest percentage audience seems to be on the younger side and as a result, they lowball with a ridiculous price because in truth, they really can't afford the item.  Then, as you said @Luv n bags and @rdgldy , they get kind of pissy and start putting "comments" on the item that are unwarranted!  Once I'm done with the items that I currently have up, I'm not going to bother with this app anymore!


In my particular case, this person was greedy.  They wanted 5 items at a third of the price.  And my price was already reduced from the market rate which they are all still selling for.  That’s just greedy!


----------



## rdgldy

CeeJay said:


> SAME here .. in addition to CONSTANTLY having to 'share' your items on all the various parties!  You pretty much need to be on the stinkin' app 24/7 .. and sorry, but I just don't have the time (or inclination at this point) to do that.  What I have seen, is that the highest percentage audience seems to be on the younger side and as a result, they lowball with a ridiculous price because in truth, they really can't afford the item.  Then, as you said @Luv n bags and @rdgldy , they get kind of pissy and start putting "comments" on the item that are unwarranted!  Once I'm done with the items that I currently have up, I'm not going to bother with this app anymore!


I don’t do the extra stuff and put in the work, so whatever sells, sells.


----------



## Bales25

rdgldy said:


> I don’t do the extra stuff and put in the work, so whatever sells, sells.


 
Same.  I will share other's items as I'm shopping, but rarely share my own.  I do notice increased traffic when I list new items, though, and I'll periodically share my entire closet just to move the sold items to the end.


----------



## rutabaga

I received my latest Poshmark order today (from an ambassador no less) and it was covered in lint and animal hair. No biggie I thought and I decided to remove the fibers with a lint roller. Then I came across a brown stain on the seat, which is not ok. Could be gravy, could be poo... who knows!!! Do people not inspect their items before shipping them?! Ugh


----------



## Bales25

i*bella said:


> I received my latest Poshmark order today (from an ambassador no less) and it was covered in lint and animal hair. No biggie I thought and I decided to remove the fibers with a lint roller. Then I came across a brown stain on the seat, which is not ok. Could be gravy, could be poo... who knows!!! Do people not inspect their items before shipping them?! Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015519



I'm curious - why did you file a case if you're going to accept it?  I don't think PM will do anything if you don't want to return it.  Are you able to even leave a rating to impact their stars now?  Only times I've filed a case, it was for a return for not as described and once they decided, I couldn't rate the seller anymore (whether I won or lost.)


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

rdgldy said:


> Why I don’t like Posh. Lots of low offers on high end items.



I tried selling ONCE on there and ended up taking the bag down and selling it on eBay. It reminds me of Craigslist in the sense that there are lots of lookie-loos and supposed interest but it can be hard to get genuinely interested buyers who won’t lowball. Now I only use Posh for buying.


----------



## whateve

What is the point of following? I'm getting tons of followers. It isn't resulting in any sales. I made more sales in the beginning when I had very few followers.


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> What is the point of following? I'm getting tons of followers. It isn't resulting in any sales. I made more sales in the beginning when I had very few followers.



Honestly, I don't see much of one, but I believe if you follow someone, items they share come up in your newsfeed.  I really don't look at my feed much, though.  But, the more followers you have, the more potential there is that your followers share your items to their followers and so on.  Sometimes people follow you hoping you'll follow them back, etc., but I largely ignore that aspect of PM.  Sorry I'm not much help on that topic!


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> Honestly, I don't see much of one, but I believe if you follow someone, items they share come up in your newsfeed.  I really don't look at my feed much, though.  But, the more followers you have, the more potential there is that your followers share your items to their followers and so on.  Sometimes people follow you hoping you'll follow them back, etc., but I largely ignore that aspect of PM.  Sorry I'm not much help on that topic!


Thanks! A few people have sent me messages asking me to follow them.


----------



## whateve

I sent an offer to likers. One of them commented on my listing that she wanted to pay a certain amount. Later she created a bundle, before the offer had expired. When I look at the bundle, there is no way for me to send her an offer. It says "view offer" which shows the expired offer. Should I be able to send her a new offer in the bundle? Why doesn't she just send me an offer?


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I sent an offer to likers. One of them commented on my listing that she wanted to pay a certain amount. Later she created a bundle, before the offer had expired. When I look at the bundle, there is no way for me to send her an offer. It says "view offer" which shows the expired offer. Should I be able to send her a new offer in the bundle? Why doesn't she just send me an offer?


Either she is not serious or just needs a nudge at the right moment. I thought that you could send her an offer through her bundle, if she had declined your open offer or the offer expired. I know I have seen people make bundles for one of my items and I was able to send them an offer and not an offer to “all likers”. One idea is that I always use the app and I know you usually use the desktop, maybe there are different functions for sending offers on the app.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I sent an offer to likers. One of them commented on my listing that she wanted to pay a certain amount. Later she created a bundle, before the offer had expired. When I look at the bundle, there is no way for me to send her an offer. It says "view offer" which shows the expired offer. Should I be able to send her a new offer in the bundle? Why doesn't she just send me an offer?


Here it is, this is from the app though. It may look different if you are on the desktop.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Either she is not serious or just needs a nudge at the right moment. I thought that you could send her an offer through her bundle, if she had declined your open offer or the offer expired. I know I have seen people make bundles for one of my items and I was able to send them an offer and not an offer to “all likers”. One idea is that I always use the app and I know you usually use the desktop, maybe there are different functions for sending offers on the app.


Thanks. I've seen the make an offer on other bundles on my desktop; it just doesn't seem to be working if there is an open offer when they create the bundle. 

Then it says "view offer" instead of "make an offer."


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Thanks. I've seen the make an offer on other bundles on my desktop; it just doesn't seem to be working if there is an open offer when they create the bundle.
> 
> Then it says "view offer" instead of "make an offer."


When you click on “view offer” it just shows your old expired offer with no way to make a new offer? If so, I guess the only thing to do is to send her a message in her bundle asking her to make the offer she suggested. She may need to officially decline your offer first, though I think once it expires she can make a new offer regardless.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> When you click on “view offer” it just shows your old expired offer with no way to make a new offer? If so, I guess the only thing to do is to send her a message in her bundle asking her to make the offer she suggested. She may need to officially decline your offer first, though I think once it expires she can make a new offer regardless.


Thanks! It's expired and that is all I can see. This has happened before so it might be a bug in the desktop version. I did send her a message asking her to make an offer. Then she asked me about condition, so I think she is getting cold feet. 

Let me see if I've got this straight - if I send an offer in a bundle, I don't have to give a shipping discount like I do on an offer to likers, right? And if she sends me an offer, she can't ask for a shipping discount?


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> Let me see if I've got this straight - if I send an offer in a bundle, I don't have to give a shipping discount like I do on an offer to likers, right? And if she sends me an offer, she can't ask for a shipping discount?



Correct!


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> Correct!


Thanks! I'm tired of sending offers. If they really want it, they should send me offers.


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> Thanks! I'm tired of sending offers. If they really want it, they should send me offers.


I know how you feel. I was so desperate for a sale I even lowballed the offer but no dice. I just gave up. It is worse when you relist and that same person relikes it. What is the point?


----------



## ladyglen

whateve said:


> I'm back with yet another question! For all of my sales except the last one I received a rating. For the last one, my money was released but I didn't get rated. Is this an option? Should I worry that the buyer didn't like it? I think it only got delivered today.


the only thing that matters is that we get our money, 
 I don't leave a rating because people can track what you have bought,


----------



## laurie00

ladyglen said:


> the only thing that matters is that we get our money,
> I don't leave a rating because people can track what you have bought,


Some people who are new to Poshmark don't know to leave a rating.  And some people just choose not to ever leave a rating.  In the end it really doesn't matter since Poshmark will release the funds.


----------



## Bales25

ladyglen said:


> the only thing that matters is that we get our money,
> I don't leave a rating because people can track what you have bought,



Nobody except the seller sees the rating on PM unless you leave a love note with 5 stars.  People can see the love notes you leave with the item, so I will rate sellers, but rarely leave a love note.


----------



## Gabel

I recently sold a bag on eBay. Everything went smooth, I thought. Buyer loved the bag. 
Next day I receive a I want to return the bag message because a sales rep in the store told me it isn’t authentic. I asked to get the store number, contacted them and was able to get a copy of my receipt. And was also told that the sales reps in store aren’t even allowed to authentic the bags. So I passed the invoice on to the buyer and didn’t hear back initially. I contacted eBay and they basically said, if the buyer complaints that the item isn’t what has been described the seller has to take it back. I told him I have the invoice - which he saw in the system, and he said he is really sorry and he believes me, but there is nothing that he can do for me. 
So I wonder - buyers can just say oh it isn’t authentic and the seller has to take it back, if they all the sudden don’t like it? What kind of logic is that, when you state: no returns accepted. The buyer doesn’t even need to proof that it’s counterfeit. 
I got lucky because the buyer accepted the invoice and even apologized. Which was really nice. 
I’m just concerned selling on eBay if those things apparently happen quite often. And then you might get a counterfeit back or your bag with scratches. What are your thoughts?


----------



## whateve

Gabel said:


> I recently sold a bag on eBay. Everything went smooth, I thought. Buyer loved the bag.
> Next day I receive a I want to return the bag message because a sales rep in the store told me it isn’t authentic. I asked to get the store number, contacted them and was able to get a copy of my receipt. And was also told that the sales reps in store aren’t even allowed to authentic the bags. So I passed the invoice on to the buyer and didn’t hear back initially. I contacted eBay and they basically said, if the buyer complaints that the item isn’t what has been described the seller has to take it back. I told him I have the invoice - which he saw in the system, and he said he is really sorry and he believes me, but there is nothing that he can do for me.
> So I wonder - buyers can just say oh it isn’t authentic and the seller has to take it back, if they all the sudden don’t like it? What kind of logic is that, when you state: no returns accepted. The buyer doesn’t even need to proof that it’s counterfeit.
> I got lucky because the buyer accepted the invoice and even apologized. Which was really nice.
> I’m just concerned selling on eBay if those things apparently happen quite often. And then you might get a counterfeit back or your bag with scratches. What are your thoughts?


I don't know why you posted this question in the poshmark thread since it has nothing to do with posh.

That is always a risk with ebay. Buyers can basically return for any reason on ebay as long as they make up a reason that allows them to. With ebay, the buyer is always right. It doesn't happen very often. Most buyers are honest.

Once I had a buyer return a different bag - one that was trashed. Because it was a cheap item, ebay let me keep the money and also gave the buyer a refund. She must have tried it once too often because a few months later, she was kicked off ebay.

Another time I sold a planner with inserts. It was returned, but missing the inserts. There wasn't a thing I could do as it was my word against hers and she had already claimed not as described, which is why she was allowed to return.

Ebay wants to encourage sellers to accept returns for any reason. If you opt into their free returns program, they will allow the seller to deduct a percentage if the item returned isn't in the same condition as when it was sent.


----------



## Gabel

whateve said:


> I don't know why you posted this question in the poshmark thread since it has nothing to do with posh.
> 
> That is always a risk with ebay. Buyers can basically return for any reason on ebay as long as they make up a reason that allows them to. With ebay, the buyer is always right. It doesn't happen very often. Most buyers are honest.
> 
> Once I had a buyer return a different bag - one that was trashed. Because it was a cheap item, ebay let me keep the money and also gave the buyer a refund. She must have tried it once too often because a few months later, she was kicked off ebay.
> 
> Another time I sold a planner with inserts. It was returned, but missing the inserts. There wasn't a thing I could do as it was my word against hers and she had already claimed not as described, which is why she was allowed to return.
> 
> Ebay wants to encourage sellers to accept returns for any reason. If you opt into their free returns program, they will allow the seller to deduct a percentage if the item returned isn't in the same condition as when it was sent.


Oh I’m so sorry. I read about all the other pages here where people sell, so I thought it’d be okay. I can delete my post?


----------



## Shelby33

Gabel said:


> Oh I’m so sorry. I read about all the other pages here where people sell, so I thought it’d be okay. I can delete my post?


Don't worry about it


----------



## LouieBal

OMG, I asked the seller two days ago, if is she could ship,my skirt out soon so I can wear i , and she says sorry I’ll pack it up and send it out Monday.....no update yet on shipping. Last. Last  poshmark sent her a shipping reminder. Status still says “awaiting shipping”  I just want  my order......aghhhhhh


----------



## laurie00

LouieBal said:


> OMG, I asked the seller two days ago, if is she could ship,my skirt out soon so I can wear i , and she says sorry I’ll pack it up and send it out Monday.....no update yet on shipping. Last. Last  poshmark sent her a shipping reminder. Status still says “awaiting shipping”  I just want  my order......aghhhhhh


It's so frustrating and reflects on all sellers.  I always send my orders out that day or next (except on weekends) because I know buyers want their items and given the delays in USPS these days I don't want to add to the frustration.


----------



## LouieBal

laurie00 said:


> It's so frustrating and reflects on all sellers.  I always send my orders out that day or next (except on weekends) because I know buyers want their items and given the delays in USPS these days I don't want to add to the frustration.


Thanks for reading, I’m just really frustrated if I think about itit’ll upset make me sad if I think about, just hoping it will ship out.


----------



## torontosarah

I have sold and purchased on posh. Customer service is a Ismail and I would NOT trust their authentication accuracy. When it all goes well it’s a great app. I’ve gotten some great deals and when it doesn’t, I can be a pain to have things resolved. Although better CS experience for me than with Vestiaire.


----------



## Megamo

Any Albertans on here that use Poshmark? I'm interested in some of the bags I've seen, but I understand Poshmark's authentication isn't the best. Does anyone have any suggestions for local places in Alberta that will authenticate handbags?  Or is online the only real option?


----------



## lallybelle

Say I do a buy it now, if the seller doesn't send Posh will refund?


----------



## nicole0612

lallybelle said:


> Say I do a buy it now, if the seller doesn't send Posh will refund?


Yes, after 7 days you can request a refund under order history (8 days in reality, they are literal about the “after” part).


----------



## lallybelle

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, after 7 days you can request a refund under order history (8 days in reality, they are literal about the “after” part).



Thanks!


----------



## Tudie0011

lallybelle said:


> Say I do a buy it now, if the seller doesn't send Posh will refund?


You can always send an offer of like $1 or 2 less and see if they reply


----------



## Prettyn

lallybelle said:


> Say I do a buy it now, if the seller doesn't send Posh will refund?


Not many people buy it now on Poshmark, unless it’s a great deal! I always put in a offer.


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> Not many people buy it now on Poshmark, unless it’s a great deal! I always put in a offer.


I generally price my things higher on Posh because I expect people to make offers. The only time someone bought without making an offer, she ended opening a SNAD request.


----------



## onlyk

The biggest problem on Poshmark is people buying off the site especially on anything more expensive, so you offered and paid big sum of money ends up not getting the goods and your $$$$$ tied up for 7 freaking days (was 10 days in the last 12 so month says due to covid so they gave seller 10 days to cancel) after that you were able to cancel, horrifying policy. On everage I had 1/2 of cancellations, so be prepared you have lots of money sitting aside when you buying there.


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> I generally price my things higher on Posh because I expect people to make offers. The only time someone bought without making an offer, she ended opening a SNAD request.


Sorry to hear about that? did she win though?


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Sorry to hear about that? did she win though?


She did! It surprised me!


----------



## GemsBerry

whateve said:


> She did! It surprised me!


Buyer's remorse!
Now buyers can cancel an order within 3 hours on PM, but only it was the full price. they can't cancel order placed via offer.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Buyer's remorse!
> Now buyers can cancel an order within 3 hours on PM, but only it was the full price. they can't cancel order placed via offer.


She lied in her return request and still won. She alternately claimed it was dyed and dye was coming off on her hands, and it was faded. It couldn't have been both at the same time. When I asked her to show the paper it was wrapped in so I could see if there was dye on it, she ignored me. I knew there was no way dye was coming off.


----------



## anthrosphere

lallybelle said:


> Say I do a buy it now, if the seller doesn't send Posh will refund?


Click on their profile and see when was the last time they logged into their account. If there is no “last active” message, that means the seller abandoned their account. 

I would recommend sending them a message or a low offer before buying their item. Having to wait one week for your refund is not fun.


----------



## Luv n bags

Ahhhh!! The low ballers! 

I had to let it out, lol.  But seriously, I listed some items at a fair price.  People are offering 1/3 and 1/2 of what I am asking.  I finally changed all my prices to a higher price.  Drives me crazy!


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Thanks sharing all the insights! How do you think about Poshmark's authentication service? Is it trustworthy? Do you recommend me to get a 3rd party authenticator just to be sure? I just bought a Chanel long wallet from there for over $500. Thanks sharing your thoughts


----------



## Luv n bags

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Thanks sharing all the insights! How do you think about Poshmark's authentication service? Is it trustworthy? Do you recommend me to get a 3rd party authenticator just to be sure? I just bought a Chanel long wallet from there for over $500. Thanks sharing your thoughts


I would definitely get a second opinion.  A few more dollars for peace of mind.


----------



## Shelby33

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Thanks sharing all the insights! How do you think about Poshmark's authentication service? Is it trustworthy? Do you recommend me to get a 3rd party authenticator just to be sure? I just bought a Chanel long wallet from there for over $500. Thanks sharing your thoughts


They are notorious for not having a clue about authentication. There used to be a lady...Carol Davis? I might have the name wrong but she used to do it, not sure what brands she did. Sorry.


----------



## Prettyn

Luv n bags said:


> Ahhhh!! The low ballers!
> 
> I had to let it out, lol.  But seriously, I listed some items at a fair price.  People are offering 1/3 and 1/2 of what I am asking.  I finally changed all my prices to a higher price.  Drives me crazy!


Everyone wants a deal, . It’s annoying offering me $400 on a 4K bag


----------



## onlyk

Prettyn said:


> Everyone wants a deal, . It’s annoying offering me $400 on a 4K bag


Ha either that person can't afford anything or just way too greedy


----------



## whateve

Do buyers not have to accept cheaper items? I sold something for $13 and my money was released as soon as it was delivered.


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> Do buyers not have to accept cheaper items? I sold something for $13 and my money was released as soon as it was delivered.



Maybe it was just coincidental timing? I've always had to accept any purchase no matter how low the dollar value was.  And same with items I've sold, even ones under $10.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> Maybe it was just coincidental timing? I've always had to accept any purchase no matter how low the dollar value was.  And same with items I've sold, even ones under $10.


The buyer hasn't rated me. Can she release without rating?


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> The buyer hasn't rated me. Can she release without rating?


I think an email is sent out to the buyer as soon as the item is delivered, so she may have accepted it right then. Yes, you can accept without rating.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I think an email is sent out to the buyer as soon as the item is delivered, so she may have accepted it right then. Yes, you can accept without rating.


thanks!


----------



## Tudie0011

Buyers have 3 days to inspect or whatever. On the 4th day, your funds are automatically released if buyer hasn't accepted.


----------



## Luv n bags

Prettyn said:


> Everyone wants a deal, . It’s annoying offering me $400 on a 4K bag


This is true.  Wish they would be considerate and make a reasonable offer.  It’s rather insulting IMO


----------



## Tudie0011

It really is. But I ignore them.


----------



## starbucksqueen

As a buyer, I hate Poshmark.  There's no communication from the seller you don't know when or  if they're going to ship.  In the meantime, they've grabbed my money, but the seller won't get it until  I approve it. As a seller, I don't like the model. And it seems that eBay has adapted this approach.


----------



## whateve

starbucksqueen said:


> As a buyer, I hate Poshmark.  There's no communication from the seller you don't know when or  if they're going to ship.  In the meantime, they've grabbed my money, but the seller won't get it until  I approve it. As a seller, I don't like the model. And it seems that eBay has adapted this approach.


As a seller I love it. I don't have to worry as much about forced returns like I do with ebay. With ebay, I get my money the next day, whether or not I ship. But I have to worry for a couple of weeks that my buyer will make up an excuse to force me to accept a return; then I lose my shipping cost and have to pay for them to ship it back.

Would you like it better if the seller sent the buyer a message when they ship? I don't even know for sure how to do this. Doesn't the buyer get a message when the package starts tracking?


----------



## starbucksqueen

I would prefer if they did that.  Or just any kind of communication if they can't ship right away? Things do come up. I don't expect people to act like Amazon or Zappos, but I don't like the sound of crickets either.


----------



## Tudie0011

starbucksqueen said:


> I would prefer if they did that.  Or just any kind of communication if they can't ship right away? Things do come up. I don't expect people to act like Amazon or Zappos, but I don't like the sound of crickets either.


As soon as they buy, I send them this message:
Thanks you for your purchase. I am packing it up tonite and it will go out tomorrow am. Again,Thanks and Enjoy!


----------



## starbucksqueen

That's what I usually do, too.  I've been selling off and on since 2001!  I don't think it was ever a time when I didn't acknowledge someone's purchase and thank them. After all,  they have a lot of choices. Oh well.


----------



## whateve

Tudie0011 said:


> As soon as they buy, I send them this message:
> Thanks you for your purchase. I am packing it up tonite and it will go out tomorrow am. Again,Thanks and Enjoy!


Where do you put the message? On the sold item?


----------



## onlyk

starbucksqueen said:


> That's what I usually do, too.  I've been selling off and on since 2001!  I don't think it was ever a time when I didn't acknowledge someone's purchase and thank them. After all,  they have a lot of choices. Oh well.


was it a typo? 2001?


----------



## starbucksqueen

No typo!  That's when I began selling on eBay and half.com.  I sold on Amazon Marketplace too.


----------



## onlyk

starbucksqueen said:


> No typo!  That's when I began selling on eBay and half.com.  I sold on Amazon Marketplace too.


But poshmark didn’t create till 2011


----------



## starbucksqueen

I was just talking about the above. Have been selling since 2001. Poshmark that would be impossible, of course.


----------



## onlyk

starbucksqueen said:


> I was just talking about the above. Have been selling since 2001. Poshmark that would be impossible, of course.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Where do you put the message? On the sold item?


Not OP, but I also write a comment on the sold listing “Thank for your purchase. I will pack it up for you tonight and ship it tomorrow.” I often don’t even look up their username because often they have not commented for me to tag them. I know some people get anxious if they don’t hear right away confirmation about a purchase, so I know if they are worried then they will be checking the listing for my comment anyway.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Not OP, but I also write a comment on the sold listing “Thank for your purchase. I will pack it up for you tonight and ship it tomorrow.” I often don’t even look up their username because often they have not commented for me to tag them. I know some people get anxious if they don’t hear right away confirmation about a purchase, so I know if they are worried then they will be checking the listing for my comment anyway.


Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Thanks!


Glad to help


----------



## pursecurator

Yes


----------



## Luv n bags

I got really suspicious of a person who wanted to purchase all my NiB items.  Of course, they wanted them dirt cheap and then tried to get me off the app to sell to them.  Yeah, No!


----------



## GoStanford

I buy on PM but I haven’t tried selling there.  I find the whole social/comment aspect to generate a lot of noise and distract from actually getting useful info about the items.  All the spambots trying to ask to work offline are annoying too.  I also don’t like the Just Shared default feature.  I search by Just In as I want to know what is most recently listed and then perhaps those sellers will be monitoring their stuff.  

All that said, I’ve had overall good experiences as a buyer!


----------



## Coach Superfan

On Poshmark if a buyer purchases an item that they've added to a bundle, it is easier to communicate within that bundle chat. To you buyers, keep that in mind if there is an item you are interested in. I've provided shipping updates to buyers this way OR by tagging them and commenting in the item listing, which as buyers you guys can also let the seller know you'd appreciate shipping updates when the item is dropped at the post office. It's rare this is an issue for me as my listings always state that my items are shipped out within 1 business day. Don't buyers get updates from the app if the seller completes each step of packaging, labeling, shipping item within the "My Sales" feature?  I think you could track your item that way?


----------



## whateve

Coach Superfan said:


> On Poshmark if a buyer purchases an item that they've added to a bundle, it is easier to communicate within that bundle chat. To you buyers, keep that in mind if there is an item you are interested in. I've provided shipping updates to buyers this way OR by tagging them and commenting in the item listing, which as buyers you guys can also let the seller know you'd appreciate shipping updates when the item is dropped at the post office. It's rare this is an issue for me as my listings always state that my items are shipped out within 1 business day. Don't buyers get updates from the app if the seller completes each step of packaging, labeling, shipping item within the "My Sales" feature?  I think you could track your item that way?


I would assume so but it has been a long time since I bought anything so I can't remember. They send a lot of updates to the sellers so I suspect the buyers are getting the same updates. Like every time a package I've shipped out is delayed, they send me an email.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> I buy on PM but I haven’t tried selling there.  I find the whole social/comment aspect to generate a lot of noise and distract from actually getting useful info about the items.  All the spambots trying to ask to work offline are annoying too.  I also don’t like the Just Shared default feature.  I search by Just In as I want to know what is most recently listed and then perhaps those sellers will be monitoring their stuff.
> 
> All that said, I’ve had overall good experiences as a buyer!


I'm doing very good selling on PM. I resisted for a long time due to the social aspect. Lately I'm sure I've made some sales due to either me sharing something at a party or another person sharing my listing. The only sharing I do of my items is at the parties, and if someone shares my stuff, I'll share their stuff in return.

I'm not getting as many of those spambot messages on my new listings lately. Maybe they have improved their software to ban them.


----------



## Coach Superfan

whateve said:


> I would assume so but it has been a long time since I bought anything so I can't remember. They send a lot of updates to the sellers so I suspect the buyers are getting the same updates. Like every time a package I've shipped out is delayed, they send me an email.


Yea, i can't remember either as a buyer on PM. It's been a while. But they are pretty good about instant refunds if there are problems with the item shipping out within the required timeframe (PM contacts the buyer and asks if you still want to wait or if you want to cancel purchase and get a refund) or if the item gets lost. Sadly I've been on both ends of this happening. Both the seller and buyer are refunded if the item is lost after it's logged into the USPS system.


----------



## whateve

Coach Superfan said:


> Yea, i can't remember either as a buyer on PM. It's been a while. But they are pretty good about instant refunds if there are problems with the item shipping out within the required timeframe (PM contacts the buyer and asks if you still want to wait or if you want to cancel purchase and get a refund) or if the item gets lost. Sadly I've been on both ends of this happening. Both the seller and buyer are refunded if the item is lost after it's logged into the USPS system.


That's one of the things I love about it. I don't have to be responsible if the package is lost, and if there is a dispute, I'm not out any shipping money.


----------



## Coach Superfan

whateve said:


> That's one of the things I love about it. I don't have to be responsible if the package is lost, and if there is a dispute, I'm not out any shipping money.


Yes it almost makes me forget about the 20% seller commission lol  (but maybe lower for higher priced items?? cant remember)


----------



## whateve

Coach Superfan said:


> Yes it almost makes me forget about the 20% seller commission lol  (but maybe lower for higher priced items?? cant remember)


I think it is 20% for everything over $15. I've found if I'm shipping something that is really heavy, I would have to charge a lot for shipping if I sold it in ebay, and ebay charges their fees on shipping too, so it works out to not be that much more in fees on posh. I've sold a few things under $15; then it is a flat $2.95.


----------



## Tudie0011

Yes, there is a 5lb weight allowance. And I post the thank you under the item. If it I'd a bundle sale, I post there. I hate not knowing if my bought item I'd gonna shop soon, and hate being "when are you shipping, has it shipped yet" etc. Every package also gets a Thank You card (I buy the Posh swag cards) and sign on them: Thank so much! Please remember to rate me and I appreciate comments (Love Notes). Enjoy!!
And my closet name


----------



## Alexa5

Be cautious of a lot of scam listings on poshmark.  Many photos are being stolen from other sites, and then posted there by scam sellers.  They have no bag to sell.  I understand this happens, and it is hard to control all of the scammers, but what is really frustrating is that many of them are commented on and reported as a scam, and poshmark isn't removing them, or at least not very quickly.  This is even with contacting them directly to report it as well.  I have seen either my pics or pics of a bag I have purchased from another site on there several times now.  

What frustrates me is that Poshmark is quick to discount actual sellers, and claim their items counterfeit when they are not, but they leave these false listings up.


----------



## Prettyn

Alexa5 said:


> Be cautious of a lot of scam listings on poshmark.  Many photos are being stolen from other sites, and then posted there by scam sellers.  They have no bag to sell.  I understand this happens, and it is hard to control all of the scammers, but what is really frustrating is that many of them are commented on and reported as a scam, and poshmark isn't removing them, or at least not very quickly.  This is even with contacting them directly to report it as well.  I have seen either my pics or pics of a bag I have purchased from another site on there several times now.
> 
> What frustrates me is that Poshmark is quick to discount actual sellers, and claim their items counterfeit when they are not, but they leave these false listings up.


I don’t understand why Poshmark allows these scammers to have an account and they have no product to sell and don’t buy anything. They clutter up the feed with these stolen pictures. What is sad I’ve seen many Poshmark customers buy stuff from them. What a waste of time and money. I ask them to do a video or ask them to take a picture of the item outside. I try to be creative


----------



## Alexa5

Prettyn said:


> I don’t understand why Poshmark allows these scammers to have an account and they have no product to sell and don’t buy anything. They clutter up the feed with these stolen pictures. What is sad I’ve seen many Poshmark customers buy stuff from them. What a waste of time and money. I ask them to do a video or ask them to take a picture of the item outside. I try to be creative


That is a good idea, lol.  It just makes no sense that they don't pull the listing even when it is reported and they are contacted.  It makes it an unsafe site to buy, and over time that will impact them.  And also it isn't fair to legitimate new sellers, who will be avoided because people won't know if they are a scammer or not based on limited time selling or only having one listing to start.


----------



## Prettyn

Alexa5 said:


> That is a good idea, lol.  It just makes no sense that they don't pull the listing even when it is reported and they are contacted.  It makes it an unsafe site to buy, and over time that will impact them.  And also it isn't fair to legitimate new sellers, who will be avoided because people won't know if they are a scammer or not based on limited time selling or only having one listing to start.


So true, I’m very careful of newbies.


----------



## whateve

I have had a couple of listings disappear. One of them disappeared almost immediately after I listed it. I can't figure out why. One was a Fossil slg new with tags. The one that disappeared immediately was a vintage leather binder planner, not something that gets counterfeited. When I listed it, before they would let me list it I had to certify it didn't violate any of their policies. I can't figure out what policy it would violate. When they remove your items for violation, do they contact you?


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I have had a couple of listings disappear. One of them disappeared almost immediately after I listed it. I can't figure out why. One was a Fossil slg new with tags. The one that disappeared immediately was a vintage leather binder planner, not something that gets counterfeited. When I listed it, before they would let me list it I had to certify it didn't violate any of their policies. I can't figure out what policy it would violate. When they remove your items for violation, do they contact you?


Did you do any edits before listing? My only experience with items disappearing is when I receive an email notification that an item I liked was reduced in price. When I click on the link, 1/4 of the time it is gone and there is a statement that the item is no longer on the site. I have learned to wait 24 hours and then it is back. People say the same thing happens with my items sometimes. It must be some kind of glitch. Maybe if you check back tomorrow they will be visible again.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Did you do any edits before listing? My only experience with items disappearing is when I receive an email notification that an item I liked was reduced in price. When I click on the link, 1/4 of the time it is gone and there is a statement that the item is no longer on the site. I have learned to wait 24 hours and then it is back. People say the same thing happens with my items sometimes. It must be some kind of glitch. Maybe if you check back tomorrow they will be visible again.


Thanks! The one I listed yesterday is back. I didn't edit it at all before listing, just clicked on the certify button. The other one I'm not sure when it disappeared. It was there before I went on vacation and was gone when I'm came back. That one has never reappeared.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Thanks! The one I listed yesterday is back. I didn't edit it at all before listing, just clicked on the certify button. The other one I'm not sure when it disappeared. It was there before I went on vacation and was gone when I'm came back. That one has never reappeared.


It is very strange. I’m glad at least one came back.


----------



## whateve

There are tons of scam listings these days. Look at newly listed Coach, Michael Kors, kate spade. 75% of the listings are of fake LV, Chanel, Gucci, etc. with prices around $200-$300. It takes a long time to report each individual listing. Is there a quicker way to get rid of them?


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> There are tons of scam listings these days. Look at newly listed Coach, Michael Kors, kate spade. 75% of the listings are of fake LV, Chanel, Gucci, etc. with prices around $200-$300. It takes a long time to report each individual listing. Is there a quicker way to get rid of them?



Sadly, I've given up.  I emailed PM about the problem and got no response.  There's no great way to report them and even when you do, it's time consuming to report individually and you have to wait for their review process, which is basically other users voting.  I suggested they have a better way to report that goes right to their internal review or even vet new sellers that list high scam items as their initial listing.  Instead, they've chastised other users for commenting "scam" on the listings to try to warn others.  I can't even do that anymore since they have me blocked - I must've made a list on the scammer network, I guess.  So it's truly "buyer beware" on there now and I don't think PM will do anything until they start losing money from all the scams.

Sorry for the rant... TLDR for your question is unfortunately, no.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bales25 said:


> Instead, they've chastised other users for commenting "scam" on the listings to try to warn others.  I can't even do that anymore since they have me blocked - I must've made a list on the scammer network, I guess.


I had a similar experience on PM. In my case, I didn't even comment as "scams." I'd comment when someone tagged me to comment on authenticity of items. I never posted rude comments, scam comments or name-called. I merely would state that a bag was counterfeit and I was blocked/banned/suspended or whatever terminology they use.

But even then, Poshmark didn't have the balls to let me know since I could still sign in and my account looked exactly as it always had.

But if I tried to comment, ask a question or even make a purchase, the message that popped up told me that the seller/member blocked me.

So instead of Poshmark telling me I'm sanctioned, Poshmark makes it look like the other members blocked me.

I don't do business on PM, I don't promote PM, and I don't authenticate Poshmark listings or sellers when those listings are posted on the various "authenticate this" threads I do. (I do realize that honest buyers and sellers suffer but if PM want to get my business and endorsement, they need to clean up their act.)


----------



## whateve

I'm "helping" Posh by reviewing reported listings. Every time I do that, I see certain sellers are targeted. Today all of a person's listings were reported by someone as being replicas. The most expensive brand this seller had was Vera Bradley. Even the nonbranded stuff was reported.


----------



## Tudie0011

I agree that Posh has it's problems, but don't automatically assume items are fake. I use the platform exclusively now, and everything's authentic. Do your due diligence and talk to seller. Ask questions. Post pics here asking. I do report all the fakes called out here.


----------



## Tudie0011

whateve said:


> I'm "helping" Posh by reviewing reported listings. Every time I do that, I see certain sellers are targeted. Today all of a person's listings were reported by someone as being replicas. The most expensive brand this seller had was Vera Bradley. Even the nonbranded stuff was reported.


She pissed off somebody. It sucks


----------



## Fullcloset

Hi. Poshmark is asking for a birthdate. Has anyone just made one up? I don't like giving out that information.


----------



## BeenBurned

Fullcloset said:


> Hi. Poshmark is asking for a birthdate. Has anyone just made one up? I don't like giving out that information.


I dislike Poshmark intensely, something I've made clear over the years) so I'm certainly not one to defend them.

My guess is that PM has a problem with underaged users since the site seems to attract less mature members. Verifying birth date is a way they can claim not to cater to minors. (Keep in mind that minors also have no legal responsibility to enter into contracts so if they purchased hundreds of dollars worth of items with stolen (or misused) credit cards, they can't be charged with theft.)


----------



## Fullcloset

BeenBurned said:


> I dislike Poshmark intensely, something I've made clear over the years) so I'm certainly not one to defend them.
> 
> My guess is that PM has a problem with underaged users since the site seems to attract less mature members. Verifying birth date is a way they can claim not to cater to minors. (Keep in mind that minors also have no legal responsibility to enter into contracts so if they purchased hundreds of dollars worth of items with stolen (or misused) credit cards, they can't be charged with theft.)


Makes sense.


----------



## Tudie0011

Fullcloset said:


> Makes sense.


Yep, ya gotta be 18 (in theory)


----------



## whateve

I have a listing that keeps disappearing and reappearing. Sometimes it isn't there at all. Sometimes it is way down with the items that haven't been shared in a long time, even when I have just shared it. I just shared it, it said shared successfully but it didn't move to the top of my listings.


----------



## Tudie0011

whateve said:


> I have a listing that keeps disappearing and reappearing. Sometimes it isn't there at all. Sometimes it is way down with the items that haven't been shared in a long time, even when I have just shared it. I just shared it, it said shared successfully but it didn't move to the top of my listings.


Sounds like one if their common glitches.   Try uninstalling and reinstalling.


----------



## whateve

Tudie0011 said:


> Sounds like one if their common glitches.   Try uninstalling and reinstalling.


You mean the app? I'm just using the desktop.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I did that once. Made an offer and then got nervous that someone else would buy it, so just paid full price.


so if you get an offer from a seller and don't take it, can you go back later and make her the same offer as she gave you?


----------



## Coach Superfan

sdkitty said:


> so if you get an offer from a seller and don't take it, can you go back later and make her the same offer as she gave you?


You're free to submit any offer you want, even if it's the same as what the seller previously extended. I believe in some situations sellers need to offer at least 10% below their list price and also may need to reduce shipping fees.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> so if you get an offer from a seller and don't take it, can you go back later and make her the same offer as she gave you?


You can make her an offer, but you won't be able to ask for discounted shipping. When the seller sends you an offer, if it isn't in a bundle, she is required to offer discounted shipping. It is better to send her the offer because she isn't allowed to send the same offer again.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> You can make her an offer, but you won't be able to ask for discounted shipping. When the seller sends you an offer, if it isn't in a bundle, she is required to offer discounted shipping. It is better to send her the offer because she isn't allowed to send the same offer again.


I didn't know you could ask for discounted shipping....I thought it was a flat rate.....seller could (if she wanted to) make me a lower offer?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know you could ask for discounted shipping....I thought it was a flat rate.....seller could (if she wanted to) make me a lower offer?


You can't ask for discounted shipping. It is a flat rate. If the seller makes you an offer, she has to offer discounted shipping, but she pays the difference herself. I don't think it is a good deal for the seller. She gets charged full commission on the sales amount. She would save a tiny bit if she could give the discount on the item price rather than the shipping.


----------



## GemsBerry

sdkitty said:


> so if you get an offer from a seller and don't take it, can you go back later and make her the same offer as she gave you?


Also it's always good to leave a comment to seller that you are still interested, just needed more time. good communication doesn't hurt. 
and when you send any offer all other likers will be notified by Posh "offer was made on the listing you liked".


----------



## sdkitty

GemsBerry said:


> Also it's always good to leave a comment to seller that you are still interested, just needed more time. good communication doesn't hurt.
> and when you send any offer all other likers will be notified by Posh "offer was made on the listing you liked".


all the communication is public - not my preference.  and this seller doesn't respond to comments posted on her board
but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> all the communication is public - not my preference.  and this seller doesn't respond to comments posted on her board
> but thanks for the suggestion


If a seller is non-communicative before a sale, how responsive do you expect her to be if there's a problem. 

I wouldn't do business with someone who doesn't have the decency to answer questions.

And based on the lack of backing I've seen given by Poshmark, I don't trust PM to back you in the event of a problem.


----------



## sdkitty

BeenBurned said:


> If a seller is non-communicative before a sale, how responsive do you expect her to be if there's a problem.
> 
> I wouldn't do business with someone who doesn't have the decency to answer questions.
> 
> And based on the lack of backing I've seen given by Poshmark, I don't trust PM to back you in the event of a problem.


I get what you're saying but looking at her photos and reading what her ad says, she seems like a responsible purse owner/seller. (she showed a photo of a repair she had done and it seems to me she probably paid more for that repair than what she's asking for the bag
Why doesn't she answer questions IDK.  I think some members here have complained that the Posh app is intrusive.  I've never sold there so IDK.
We're not talking a lot of money here.  This is one reason I try to get the best prices I can.  Unless its a large seller with a return policy I figure it's very unlikely I'm going to return something.  I did return one bag from a large seller because it was the wrong size.
  But I would def prefer that people respond to questions.


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> all the communication is public - not my preference.  and this seller doesn't respond to comments posted on her board
> but thanks for the suggestion


You can hit the button “add to bundle” and then there is a comment option, these comments are private.


----------



## sanarae

is anyone on Poshmark or have tips?  I have some used or new items/clothes and I’m hesitant about eBay as I’ve heard horror stories about people claiming a bag is defective when it wasn’t, etc.
I realise that it’s important to build a brand on the platform and I’ve not got any ideas yet, mostly because what i would sell are gifts that aren’t my style but people would like. Any help would be neat and appreciated


----------



## nicole0612

sanarae said:


> is anyone on Poshmark or have tips?  I have some used or new items/clothes and I’m hesitant about eBay as I’ve heard horror stories about people claiming a bag is defective when it wasn’t, etc.
> I realise that it’s important to build a brand on the platform and I’ve not got any ideas yet, mostly because what i would sell are gifts that aren’t my style but people would like. Any help would be neat and appreciated


Try this thread for tips:





						Does anyone use Poshmark?
					

I'm obsessed with this app! I think it's still only for Apple users. But it's an awesome community and extremely safe. I had a scare with eBay earlier today and it's making me more grateful for this app.   They take care of all of the shipping which makes it extremely easy and its a flat $7...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## whateve

sanarae said:


> is anyone on Poshmark or have tips?  I have some used or new items/clothes and I’m hesitant about eBay as I’ve heard horror stories about people claiming a bag is defective when it wasn’t, etc.
> I realise that it’s important to build a brand on the platform and I’ve not got any ideas yet, mostly because what i would sell are gifts that aren’t my style but people would like. Any help would be neat and appreciated


It's not difficult. It doesn't seem to matter that much that you have a track history on the platform. Just have good pictures and respond quickly to questions. A central part of the platform is sharing. You share your listings with followers or during "parties." Other people will share your listings. If you share theirs, they will probably share yours. The more eyes that see your listings, the greater chance you have of selling. Most people don't pay your list price so it is a good idea to price your items higher than you want. You can send offers to likers.


----------



## Coach Superfan

sanarae said:


> is anyone on Poshmark or have tips?  I have some used or new items/clothes and I’m hesitant about eBay as I’ve heard horror stories about people claiming a bag is defective when it wasn’t, etc.
> I realise that it’s important to build a brand on the platform and I’ve not got any ideas yet, mostly because what i would sell are gifts that aren’t my style but people would like. Any help would be neat and appreciated





whateve said:


> It's not difficult. It doesn't seem to matter that much that you have a track history on the platform. Just have good pictures and respond quickly to questions. A central part of the platform is sharing. You share your listings with followers or during "parties." Other people will share your listings. If you share theirs, they will probably share yours. The more eyes that see your listings, the greater chance you have of selling. Most people don't pay your list price so it is a good idea to price your items higher than you want. You can send offers to likers.



Good tips above. Also keep in mind that Poshmark takes 20% of the sale price, so keep that in mind when pricing your items. If it sells below $15 I think they take a flat $3. In my experience, buyers often send lowball offers.


----------



## barbee

I have been on Poshmark since June 21.  I mainly want to sell handbags, as I have decided to give up Ebay.  I read all I could find on how to succeed on Posh, and little be little it is working.  The most difficult for me was not understanding why my items did not come to the top of the list when I shared.  I had a bag unique enough that there were only 5-6 under "just shared," and mine would not show up.  If I changed to "relevance," then I saw my bag.  I knew it was hurting my ability to sell, and, when I realized, it was just  such a stupid thing I overlooked.  I had, of course, put the brand name in the title of the item.  In going through the steps, where it said brand(optional) I skipped it, because, well, it was optional, and I had the brand in the title.  When I finally had my "epiphany" and realized listing the brand was not really optional if you want it to share, I edited all my listings, and suddenly everything improved.
I wonder if I am the only one who never "got" it?

One thing I learned through the internet is bundling as a seller. This took me awhile to, again "get" without referring to my notes, but now I am doing it all the time.  If someone likes an item, share the item to only the liker( you physically input their name), then once that is done, go to your bundles, under seller, not buyer, and you will see the bundle of the one item with potential buyer.  You can then make an offer and do not have to reduce shipping.  I have found 1 in 5 bundles result in a sale.  Ha-at least at this point, for me.  My thought is to do it right away for the person liking it--next week she will have moved on.  Do you all do this much?   I was very happy to find out how to do it, as when I made offers to all my likers in one sweep, even when I have had many of them, my result was only 2 sales.  And I did it frequently.
I did have a tense experience, as I sent a bag for authentication 12/30 and it was not received until 1/18 at the Posh center. Luckily I had the sweetest buyer who was patient.  It did turn out fine, and once it was sent to her, she received it quickly.
In the hopes of stirring interest, I have edited pics of items,  or taken new pics.  I do think items need to run their course--items I have listed for 6 months finally have sold.  My clothes have NOT done well, but I really did not plan that as my platform.  
Poshmark has pulled me in to buy items, which was definitely not my intention.  It is easy shopping!  That's my main regret. 

I know I have rambled, but I just wanted to give a little input  about my initial issue and the bundling.
I am barbaraph in case you are interested.


----------



## wimp

barbee said:


> I have been on Poshmark since June 21.  I mainly want to sell handbags, as I have decided to give up Ebay.  I read all I could find on how to succeed on Posh, and little be little it is working.  The most difficult for me was not understanding why my items did not come to the top of the list when I shared.  I had a bag unique enough that there were only 5-6 under "just shared," and mine would not show up.  If I changed to "relevance," then I saw my bag.  I knew it was hurting my ability to sell, and, when I realized, it was just  such a stupid thing I overlooked.  I had, of course, put the brand name in the title of the item.  In going through the steps, where it said brand(optional) I skipped it, because, well, it was optional, and I had the brand in the title.  When I finally had my "epiphany" and realized listing the brand was not really optional if you want it to share, I edited all my listings, and suddenly everything improved.
> I wonder if I am the only one who never "got" it?
> 
> One thing I learned through the internet is bundling as a seller. This took me awhile to, again "get" without referring to my notes, but now I am doing it all the time.  If someone likes an item, share the item to only the liker( you physically input their name), then once that is done, go to your bundles, under seller, not buyer, and you will see the bundle of the one item with potential buyer.  You can then make an offer and do not have to reduce shipping.  I have found 1 in 5 bundles result in a sale.  Ha-at least at this point, for me.  My thought is to do it right away for the person liking it--next week she will have moved on.  Do you all do this much?   I was very happy to find out how to do it, as when I made offers to all my likers in one sweep, even when I have had many of them, my result was only 2 sales.  And I did it frequently.
> I did have a tense experience, as I sent a bag for authentication 12/30 and it was not received until 1/18 at the Posh center. Luckily I had the sweetest buyer who was patient.  It did turn out fine, and once it was sent to her, she received it quickly.
> In the hopes of stirring interest, I have edited pics of items,  or taken new pics.  I do think items need to run their course--items I have listed for 6 months finally have sold.  My clothes have NOT done well, but I really did not plan that as my platform.
> Poshmark has pulled me in to buy items, which was definitely not my intention.  It is easy shopping!  That's my main regret.
> 
> I know I have rambled, but I just wanted to give a little input  about my initial issue and the bundling.
> I am barbaraph in case you are interested.



I've never sold on Poshmark but I've bought a couple things. I specifically like things with the hope that the seller will offer a discount. The way I am, if I want something badly enough, I would just buy it immediately at any price. If I "like" something, it means I want it but wouldn't be willing to pay the existing price so I definitely think you're on the right track by sending offers right away.


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> I have been on Poshmark since June 21.  I mainly want to sell handbags, as I have decided to give up Ebay.  I read all I could find on how to succeed on Posh, and little be little it is working.  The most difficult for me was not understanding why my items did not come to the top of the list when I shared.  I had a bag unique enough that there were only 5-6 under "just shared," and mine would not show up.  If I changed to "relevance," then I saw my bag.  I knew it was hurting my ability to sell, and, when I realized, it was just  such a stupid thing I overlooked.  I had, of course, put the brand name in the title of the item.  In going through the steps, where it said brand(optional) I skipped it, because, well, it was optional, and I had the brand in the title.  When I finally had my "epiphany" and realized listing the brand was not really optional if you want it to share, I edited all my listings, and suddenly everything improved.
> I wonder if I am the only one who never "got" it?
> 
> One thing I learned through the internet is bundling as a seller. This took me awhile to, again "get" without referring to my notes, but now I am doing it all the time.  If someone likes an item, share the item to only the liker( you physically input their name), then once that is done, go to your bundles, under seller, not buyer, and you will see the bundle of the one item with potential buyer.  You can then make an offer and do not have to reduce shipping.  I have found 1 in 5 bundles result in a sale.  Ha-at least at this point, for me.  My thought is to do it right away for the person liking it--next week she will have moved on.  Do you all do this much?   I was very happy to find out how to do it, as when I made offers to all my likers in one sweep, even when I have had many of them, my result was only 2 sales.  And I did it frequently.
> I did have a tense experience, as I sent a bag for authentication 12/30 and it was not received until 1/18 at the Posh center. Luckily I had the sweetest buyer who was patient.  It did turn out fine, and once it was sent to her, she received it quickly.
> In the hopes of stirring interest, I have edited pics of items,  or taken new pics.  I do think items need to run their course--items I have listed for 6 months finally have sold.  My clothes have NOT done well, but I really did not plan that as my platform.
> Poshmark has pulled me in to buy items, which was definitely not my intention.  It is easy shopping!  That's my main regret.
> 
> I know I have rambled, but I just wanted to give a little input  about my initial issue and the bundling.
> I am barbaraph in case you are interested.


I'm liking selling on Posh more and more. It's best for items that I don't worry very much about how much money I'm going to get. Lately I've been clearing out books and miscellaneous home items. With these, the 5 pound shipping label is wonderful. The items are selling for very low prices but I don't have to pay anything for shipping like I would have on ebay. Plus almost no one complains and after 3 days I know the sale is final. The only problem is that buyers don't always understand that if they offer $3, the seller only gets 5 cents!

I have done it both ways - sent offers to likers and created bundles. I don't think anyone has ever bought from a bundle I've created for them. When buyers create their own bundles, I also send them offers, which rarely get purchased. I think some of these buyers must be creating the bundles accidentally. Then there is the case when they create a bundle of one item but they have liked several of my items. I don't know if I should offer on just the one item or if they want an offer for some or all of them. When I've sent messages asking them, they don't respond.


----------



## barbee

whateve said:


> I'm liking selling on Posh more and more. It's best for items that I don't worry very much about how much money I'm going to get. Lately I've been clearing out books and miscellaneous home items. With these, the 5 pound shipping label is wonderful. The items are selling for very low prices but I don't have to pay anything for shipping like I would have on ebay. Plus almost no one complains and after 3 days I know the sale is final. The only problem is that buyers don't always understand that if they offer $3, the seller only gets 5 cents!
> 
> I have done it both ways - sent offers to likers and created bundles. I don't think anyone has ever bought from a bundle I've created for them. When buyers create their own bundles, I also send them offers, which rarely get purchased. I think some of these buyers must be creating the bundles accidentally. Then there is the case when they create a bundle of one item but they have liked several of my items. I don't know if I should offer on just the one item or if they want an offer for some or all of them. When I've sent messages asking them, they don't respond.


I agree that people seem to create bundles accidently.  Otherwise, if they have no intention of moving forward, they would only like an item. Often I accidently like an item just by scrolling through, and very quickly get an offer.  It is a good marketing strategy, but yes, most of the time it doesn't work.
I wish, if I ask a question, say on the size of a scarf(she called it a handkerchief!!) I would get reply.  I won't buy an item if a seller shows no interest in helping me with a measurement.  Here is another:  if a bag is reposhed, shouldn't I expect some new pictures, rather than the original seller's pics?  How do I know the bag is in the same condition it was when purchased?  When I asked this, I received no reply, yet other questions people asked were answered.  Why then would I even consider buying from her?  No!


----------



## whateve

barbee said:


> I agree that people seem to create bundles accidently.  Otherwise, if they have no intention of moving forward, they would only like an item. Often I accidently like an item just by scrolling through, and very quickly get an offer.  It is a good marketing strategy, but yes, most of the time it doesn't work.
> I wish, if I ask a question, say on the size of a scarf(she called it a handkerchief!!) I would get reply.  I won't buy an item if a seller shows no interest in helping me with a measurement.  Here is another:  if a bag is reposhed, shouldn't I expect some new pictures, rather than the original seller's pics?  How do I know the bag is in the same condition it was when purchased?  When I asked this, I received no reply, yet other questions people asked were answered.  Why then would I even consider buying from her?  No!


I imagine the reposhing is supposed to make things really easier for the reseller, so I guess some people won't take new pictures. If I bought something and wanted to resell it, I wouldn't reposh it because I wouldn't want people to know how much I paid for it; then possibly I could sell it for more and get my money back.

There are a lot of nonresponsive sellers on there. I think one of the problems is that listings don't expire.


----------



## fashion_victim9

did anybody notice that all orders over $500 go directly to a buyer now? not to their office for authentication as it used to be. several of my latest sales did, posh provided labels with buyers addresses. but I didn't find any changes in their policy.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> did anybody notice that all orders over $500 go directly to a buyer now? not to their office for authentication as it used to be. several of my latest sales did, posh provided labels with buyers addresses. but I didn't find any changes in their policy.


I got an email informing me, it is only for certain accounts with a good track record. I emailed them back and opted out, they complied with my request. Another member did not get an email, so they emailed CS and also opted out. It is in a thread here on tPF, but I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I got an email informing me, it is only for certain accounts with a good track record. I emailed them back and opted out, they complied with my request. Another member did not get an email, so they emailed CS and also opted out. It is in a thread here on tPF, but I can’t seem to find it.



thank you! they never asked me to opt in. Will e-mail them. One of the buyers opened a case today, cause she's not happy that her shoes were not authenticated. And I totally understand her.


----------



## fashion_victim9

nicole0612 said:


> I got an email informing me, it is only for certain accounts with a good track record. I emailed them back and opted out, they complied with my request. Another member did not get an email, so they emailed CS and also opted out. It is in a thread here on tPF, but I can’t seem to find it.


on the other hand they still authenticate the sale that was delivered to them on Jan 10th so Idk what option is worse now


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_victim9 said:


> on the other hand they still authenticate the sale that was delivered to them on Jan 10th so Idk what option is worse now


Buyers may prefer the faster option, but for selling I would not feel comfortable having it go straight to the buyer. Otherwise I would just sell on eBay.


----------



## Naminé

Has any seller here had this happen before? This reddit post claims that a buyer bought a year old LV bag on Posh and actually returned it to LV instead of the seller!! And get this - LV refunded the money to the seller *AND* she also got the buyer's money!! It's crazy!


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> Has any seller here had this happen before? This reddit post claims that a buyer bought a year old LV bag on Posh and actually returned it to LV instead of the seller!! And get this - LV refunded the money to the seller *AND* she also got the buyer's money!! It's crazy!



That's so weird! If the seller was dishonest, she wouldn't publicize this. It sounds like the buyer was really mixed up and sent the bag to LV instead to Posh, without even opening a return request first.


----------



## Naminé

whateve said:


> That's so weird! If the seller was dishonest, she wouldn't publicize this. It sounds like the buyer was really mixed up and sent the bag to LV instead to Posh, without even opening a return request first.


The comments believe that the buyer was trying to scam by returning it to the store for store credit. I was stunned that LV went through with it!

There were other people that posted a similar story, too. Like one buyer who bought and tried to return a Nordstrom Rack item that was past the return date, but she demanded the seller refund her because the money went back to the seller's credit card!  

Buyers think they are so clever but then got bitten in the butt in the end!


----------



## Tudie0011

nicole0612 said:


> You can hit the button “add to bundle” and then there is a comment option, these comments are private.


Nope. Ppl can enter and it's public


----------



## Coach Superfan

barbee said:


> If someone likes an item, share the item to only the liker( you physically input their name), then once that is done, go to your bundles, under seller, not buyer, and you will see the bundle of the one item with potential buyer.  You can then make an offer and do not have to reduce shipping.


This is awesome! Thx for this tip! I'm going to do this more... Just tried my first one... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Coach Superfan

barbee said:


> I agree that people seem to create bundles accidently.  Otherwise, if they have no intention of moving forward, they would only like an item. Often I accidently like an item just by scrolling through, and very quickly get an offer.  It is a good marketing strategy, but yes, most of the time it doesn't work.
> I wish, if I ask a question, say on the size of a scarf(she called it a handkerchief!!) I would get reply.  I won't buy an item if a seller shows no interest in helping me with a measurement.  Here is another:  if a bag is reposhed, shouldn't I expect some new pictures, rather than the original seller's pics?  How do I know the bag is in the same condition it was when purchased?  When I asked this, I received no reply, yet other questions people asked were answered.  Why then would I even consider buying from her?  No!


Agree.. i test the waters by asking a question and seeing how active/responsive the seller is.


----------



## nicole0612

Tudie0011 said:


> Nope. Ppl can enter and it's public


How can someone else see it unless they are tagged?


----------



## sdkitty

Coach Superfan said:


> Agree.. i test the waters by asking a question and seeing how active/responsive the seller is.


I recently bought a bag from someone who didn't answer questions.  I felt I could tell by her description of the bags (she had two I was looking at) and what she had for sale that she was a responsible purse owner.  So I made her an offer and she responded right away.  I think some Posh sellers find the app pesky (from posts I've seen here).  Anyway I lucked out and the bag was excellent as described.
I would prefer that sellers answer questions but I was guilty one time of asking several questions, getting answers and then not buying.  Not that I wasn't seriously considering the item but I just decided after thinking it over it wasn't for me.


----------



## Coach Superfan

sdkitty said:


> I recently bought a bag from someone who didn't answer questions.  I felt I could tell by her description of the bags (she had two I was looking at) and what she had for sale that she was a responsible purse owner.  So I made her an offer and she responded right away.  I think some Posh sellers find the app pesky (from posts I've seen here).  Anyway I lucked out and the bag was excellent as described.
> I would prefer that sellers answer questions but I was guilty one time of asking several questions, getting answers and then not buying.  Not that I wasn't seriously considering the item but I just decided after thinking it over it wasn't for me.


Great point. I can see how sellers could be inundated with lowball offers and alerts left and right. One other thing I check is the seller's profile because you can also see when they were last active on PM. I had my eye on a bag with only 5 watchers and the seller was responsive and active so I was going to wait a few days and then make an offer, but he deleted the listing!! I'm so bummed.


----------



## whateve

Coach Superfan said:


> Great point. I can see how sellers could be inundated with lowball offers and alerts left and right. One other thing I check is the seller's profile because you can also see when they were last active on PM. I had my eye on a bag with only 5 watchers and the seller was responsive and active so I was going to wait a few days and then make an offer, but he deleted the listing!! I'm so bummed.


It may have sold on another site.


----------



## Coach Superfan

whateve said:


> It may have sold on another site.


It wouldn't surprise me. I was only stalking PM and EBay.


----------



## sdkitty

Coach Superfan said:


> Great point. I can see how sellers could be inundated with lowball offers and alerts left and right. One other thing I check is the seller's profile because you can also see when they were last active on PM. I had my eye on a bag with only 5 watchers and the seller was responsive and active so I was going to wait a few days and then make an offer, but he deleted the listing!! I'm so bummed.


you never know when something will sell or what offer will be accepted.....I got an item on Posh recently for very cheap.  It was a top that retails for over $100.  (First time I've bought preowned clothing online)  Another seller was asking $60 for hers (NWT).  The one I got was not NWT but it had no flaws and I got it for $10.  Of course there was the risk it could have had flaws but I asked before purchasing and she said no stains, tears, etc.

so it worked out .....you never know for sure until you get the item


----------



## Bales25

nicole0612 said:


> How can someone else see it unless they are tagged?



Not sure how to do it on the app, but on desktop, if you go to anyone's profile and hit the three dots in the top right, you can select to see their bundles (as a seller) and then look at any that have comments.  So it's not intuitive and you have to look for it, but bundles are not private - they're just less public than comments on the actual item post.


----------



## nicole0612

Bales25 said:


> Not sure how to do it on the app, but on desktop, if you go to anyone's profile and hit the three dots in the top right, you can select to see their bundles (as a seller) and then look at any that have comments.  So it's not intuitive and you have to look for it, but bundles are not private - they're just less public than comments on the actual item post.


Thank you! Very interesting!


----------



## barbee

Bales25 said:


> Not sure how to do it on the app, but on desktop, if you go to anyone's profile and hit the three dots in the top right, you can select to see their bundles (as a seller) and then look at any that have comments.  So it's not intuitive and you have to look for it, but bundles are not private - they're just less public than comments on the actual item post.


On the app, the 3 dots are at the top right of the person's listings, but not profile page.  I could see all the bundles a posher had, but not the bundle she made for my item today.  Thanks for letting us know about this!  I wonder what I will now do with this information?
Hmmm.  
I did sell 2 bags this week, and both were sent off for authentication.  I feel better about that, rather then going directly to the buyer.
I asked at the post office if I could buy additional insurance, and was told no, since the shipping label was on the package.  Can we buy insurance through Poshmark, similar to paying extra for a weight over 5 lbs?  I cannot find info on this anywhere.


----------



## nicole0612

barbee said:


> On the app, the 3 dots are at the top right of the person's listings, but not profile page.  I could see all the bundles a posher had, but not the bundle she made for my item today.  Thanks for letting us know about this!  I wonder what I will now do with this information?
> Hmmm.
> I did sell 2 bags this week, and both were sent off for authentication.  I feel better about that, rather then going directly to the buyer.
> I asked at the post office if I could buy additional insurance, and was told no, since the shipping label was on the package.  Can we buy insurance through Poshmark, similar to paying extra for a weight over 5 lbs?  I cannot find info on this anywhere.


They have lost a package of mine before and they paid me for it. I believe the full value of the sale is covered. In my case it was about $4000.


----------



## barbee

nicole0612 said:


> They have lost a package of mine before and they paid me for it. I believe the full value of the sale is covered. In my case it was about $4000.


Wow!  That is so good to know.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know how to make an offer to all likers through the desktop site? Thank you.


----------



## Bales25

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know how to make an offer to all likers through the desktop site? Thank you.



In the listing, click offer / price drop.  Then select offer to likers (private).


----------



## nicole0612

Bales25 said:


> In the listing, click offer / price drop.  Then select offer to likers (private).


Thank you!


----------



## Coach Superfan

I have a few more questions about buying pricy items on Poshmark.

- Has anyone ever had an item pass the Poshmark authentication process, but then deemed fake by your own third party authenticator? Will Poshmark issue a refund?

- Is there a way to request your item to be shipped with insurance for the full value? $7 shipping won't cover it and I'm more concerned about the item being stolen while in transit / at USPS.


----------



## whateve

Coach Superfan said:


> I have a few more questions about buying pricy items on Poshmark.
> 
> - Has anyone ever had an item pass the Poshmark authentication process, but then deemed fake by your own third party authenticator? Will Poshmark issue a refund?
> 
> - Is there a way to request your item to be shipped with insurance for the full value? $7 shipping won't cover it and I'm more concerned about the item being stolen while in transit / at USPS.


I wouldn't worry about the insurance. PM covers the insurance. If it gets lost, you'll get your money back.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> I wouldn't worry about the insurance. PM covers the insurance. If it gets lost, you'll get your money back.





Coach Superfan said:


> - Is there a way to request your item to be shipped with insurance for the full value? $7 shipping won't cover it and I'm more concerned about the item being stolen while in transit / at USPS.



I had an isolated instance of parcel theft recently with a Poshmark item.  I had placed a mail hold while away, but our regular mail carrier was on vacation, and a substitute delivered my Poshmark item to our front steps.  I asked the neighbors to check, but it had already disappeared or perhaps was held/lost at a postal center en route.  I am not certain how the tracking applies when there is a mail hold.  It took a lot of back-and-forth with USPS and Poshmark, but eventually Poshmark refunded me in full.  The seller was supportive and also had been paid already, so I guess Poshmark absorbed the costs of the lost item.


----------



## whateve

Coach Superfan said:


> I have a few more questions about buying pricy items on Poshmark.
> 
> - Has anyone ever had an item pass the Poshmark authentication process, but then deemed fake by your own third party authenticator? Will Poshmark issue a refund?
> 
> - Is there a way to request your item to be shipped with insurance for the full value? $7 shipping won't cover it and I'm more concerned about the item being stolen while in transit / at USPS.


I wouldn't doubt that PM authenticators make mistakes. There have been people who have bought fakes (that didn't go through the authentication process) that PM refused to accept were fake. Eventually the people got their money back, but only by doing a lot of complaining. Plus I've heard that their authenticators won't note damage that wasn't disclosed but will go ahead and forward it to you.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Thank you @whateve and @GoStanford ! I've mostly sold on PM and now that you mention it, they are pretty good resolving issues when packages go missing. It just makes me nervous bc I have a Chanel bag on my radar and the seller is semi good at responding, but has not added details of the inside of the bag although she had included a photo of the receipt from 2021. She claims it has the metal tag but I'm weary of submitting an offer/purchasing without more photos..


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know what the selling fees are on Etsy vs Poshmark. I know Poshmark is 20%. I am interested in an item a seller has on both platforms. She would prefer to go through Etsy, but I prefer Poshmark due to the authentication service, even though it is not perfect. Would she make more on Etsy after commission? (The price is the same on both). Thanks.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know what the selling fees are on Etsy vs Poshmark. I know Poshmark is 20%. I am interested in an item a seller has on both platforms. She would prefer to go through Etsy, but I prefer Poshmark due to the authentication service, even though it is not perfect. Would she make more on Etsy after commission? (The price is the same on both). Thanks.


She would make more on etsy. Etsy has the cheapest fees of any listing platform. She has to pay for the shipping herself so that will probably cost her a lot more unless it is something very small she can ship first class.

PM charges 20% on the item price only, nothing on the shipping unless the seller offers a shipping discount, in which case the seller pays the shipping discount. Etsy charges 5% of the total, including the shipping charge, and there is a transaction fee of 3% plus 25 cents of the total, so it is 8% plus 25 cents. If the shipping costs the seller more than she charged, she has to pay for that out of her own pocket.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> She would make more on etsy. Etsy has the cheapest fees of any listing platform. She has to pay for the shipping herself so that will probably cost her a lot more unless it is something very small she can ship first class.
> 
> PM charges 20% on the item price only, nothing on the shipping unless the seller offers a shipping discount, in which case the seller pays the shipping discount. Etsy charges 5% of the total, including the shipping charge, and there is a transaction fee of 3% plus 25 cents of the total, so it is 8% plus 25 cents. If the shipping costs the seller more than she charged, she has to pay for that out of her own pocket.


Thank you so much Whateve! That is a big difference, the price of the item is very high, so shipping will be a tiny %. I’m sure that is why she prefers Etsy then.


----------



## GoStanford

Coach Superfan said:


> Thank you @whateve and @GoStanford ! I've mostly sold on PM and now that you mention it, they are pretty good resolving issues when packages go missing. It just makes me nervous bc I have a Chanel bag on my radar and the seller is semi good at responding, but has not added details of the inside of the bag although she had included a photo of the receipt from 2021. She claims it has the metal tag but I'm weary of submitting an offer/purchasing without more photos..



I understand your hesitation.  I would tread carefully here - not that I have experience with Chanel but just concerned that a seller with a high end item is not more responsive.  I get wary when people don’t answer questions promptly or are reluctant to add necessary photos.  I hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## BeenBurned

Coach Superfan said:


> - Has anyone ever had an item pass the Poshmark authentication process, but then deemed fake by your own third party authenticator? Will Poshmark issue a refund?





whateve said:


> I wouldn't doubt that PM authenticators make mistakes. There have been people who have bought fakes (that didn't go through the authentication process) that PM refused to accept were fake. Eventually the people got their money back, but only by doing a lot of complaining. Plus I've heard that their authenticators won't note damage that wasn't disclosed but will go ahead and forward it to you.


I don't know whether @whateve remembers this case. 

In one case, the buyer (a member here) received a very obvious fake Coach, filed a dispute with Poshmark (which I believe may have been after the dispute timeframe) and Poshmark denied the claim. 

After much back and forth, Poshmark relented and agreed to have the buyer send the bag to their "authentication expert" to have it reviewed in person. 

Even after receiving the bag, the "expert" still insisted it was authentic but as a goodwill gesture, gave the buyer a refund. 

If their experts got an obvious fake with an invalid serial number wrong, I don't even want to think about their authentication of mirror image fakes.


----------



## Naminé

Poshmark sucks. I had four perfectly legal listings (1 Steve Madden boots, 1 Boots from a Chinese brand, and 2 handmade purses). And when I tried to list a backpack from Boxlunch, I got an error. I checked my closet and my listings were all gone!

I checked on reddit and it seems like a common problem. I deleted my closet and went to Mercari and ebay instead. A-holes. Done with Posh.


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> Poshmark sucks. I had four perfectly legal listings (1 Steve Madden boots, 1 Boots from a Chinese brand, and 2 handmade purses). And when I tried to list a backpack from Boxlunch, I got an error. I checked my closet and my listings were all gone!
> 
> I checked on reddit and it seems like a common problem. I deleted my closet and went to Mercari and ebay instead. A-holes. Done with Posh.


Did they say on reddit why they disappeared? I have one listing that keeps disappearing. I've created it 4 times, with variations, trying to figure out why it doesn't show. It's possible your listings would have reappeared if you had given it time.


----------



## whateve

Pet peeves for poshmark - they don't have a books category except for coffee table books under home accents! Doesn't anyone at PM read?
In the kid's category, there isn't a books category. The closest is learning toys, in the toys category. 
In the toys category, you have to choose babies, boys, girls, or custom in order to put in the size, which is required. Why don't they have a unisex category? Most toys and books are for either, and some clothes are too. Size is meaningless for toys and books.

Also the required original price is stupid. If you are selling vintage, it is usually worth more than the original price. If you didn't keep the price tag, you usually have no idea what the original price was.


----------



## Naminé

whateve said:


> Did they say on reddit why they disappeared? I have one listing that keeps disappearing. I've created it 4 times, with variations, trying to figure out why it doesn't show. It's possible your listings would have reappeared if you had given it time.


They did not. One of the posters did contact customer service and they claimed it was due to their system "incorrectly flagging" their listings. 

It is fine. My closet is dead anyway so I was thinking of leaving Poshmark. No huge loss.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Does anyone have recent experience with waiting for an item to go through authentication? How long was the time between purchase until it was delivered? I’ve seen some posts where members were still waiting after two weeks....


----------



## whateve

I shipped an item to a PO box. It was delivered Thursday but it isn't showing as delivered because it says available for pickup and the buyer hasn't picked it up. What happens if she doesn't pick it up within a reasonable time?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I shipped an item to a PO box. It was delivered Thursday but it isn't showing as delivered because it says available for pickup and the buyer hasn't picked it up. What happens if she doesn't pick it up within a reasonable time?


Not sure about PM but on ebay, attempted delivery and available for pickup are considered delivered as far as seller protection goes and invalid addresses goes in favor of the seller.


----------



## Naminé

whateve said:


> I shipped an item to a PO box. It was delivered Thursday but it isn't showing as delivered because it says available for pickup and the buyer hasn't picked it up. What happens if she doesn't pick it up within a reasonable time?


You should contact Posh if it's been a week and the package is still sitting pretty at the post office. 

Posh will warn the buyer that they will release the funds if the package is not picked up within a reasonable amount of time. They may even release the money right away, too.

And if the post office does end up sending the box back to you then it's tough luck for the buyer, I guess.


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> You should contact Posh if it's been a week and the package is still sitting pretty at the post office.
> 
> Posh will warn the buyer that they will release the funds if the package is not picked up within a reasonable amount of time. They may even release the money right away, too.
> 
> And if the post office does end up sending the box back to you then it's tough luck for the buyer, I guess.


Thanks! I really hope it doesn't come back!


----------



## whateve

What should I do if two potential buyers have created bundles, and one item is in both of their bundles, but the other items are different?

The first person to create the bundle has 4 items. She told me she has to make sales before she can buy and I already gave her a price for those 4 items but didn't make an offer because she wasn't ready. The second person has 2 items and just created it. I need to communicate with her soon in order to not lose the sale, but I don't want the first person to feel I sold something out from under her, and then she may not want any of the items.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> What should I do if two potential buyers have created bundles, and one item is in both of their bundles, but the other items are different?
> 
> The first person to create the bundle has 4 items. She told me she has to make sales before she can buy and I already gave her a price for those 4 items but didn't make an offer because she wasn't ready. The second person has 2 items and just created it. I need to communicate with her soon in order to not lose the sale, but I don't want the first person to feel I sold something out from under her, and then she may not want any of the items.


I would make offers to both of them and send a message letting the “not ready yet” buyer know that someone else is interested and that you wanted to give her a chance to buy it before the item possibly sells. Or you could say nothing and just make offers to both. Either way, the item will not show that it was sold in a bundle, so anyone could have come in and purchased it outright and the buyers would never know the back story. Generally, if something is a good deal, I will get a bunch of offers and bundles and then someone will just buy it outright while I am asleep.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I would make offers to both of them and send a message letting the “not ready yet” buyer know that someone else is interested and that you wanted to give her a chance to buy it before the item possibly sells. Or you could say nothing and just make offers to both. Either way, the item will not show that it was sold in a bundle, so anyone could have come in and purchased it outright and the buyers would never know the back story. Generally, if something is a good deal, I will get a bunch of offers and bundles and then someone will just buy it outright while I am asleep.


Thanks!

ETA: I guess I didn't realize this! When you sell something outside of a bundle, the sold price shows on the item. If you sell it in a bundle, it shows the list price of the item so no one knows what the buyer paid. Currently I have an item that I sent offers to buyers, and one of the buyers has created a bundle and is sending me counteroffers. I wonder if I accept the counteroffer what price will show on the sold item.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Thanks!
> 
> ETA: I guess I didn't realize this! When you sell something outside of a bundle, the sold price shows on the item. If you sell it in a bundle, it shows the list price of the item so no one knows what the buyer paid. Currently I have an item that I sent offers to buyers, and one of the buyers has created a bundle and is sending me counteroffers. I wonder if I accept the counteroffer what price will show on the sold item.


You’re welcome. I just found this out also, through my personal experience (otherwise I would not have known). If you accept the counteroffer and it is part of a bundle, it will show that it sold for the listed price, so the actual sale price would only be known to you and the buyer.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> You’re welcome. I just found this out also, through my personal experience (otherwise I would not have known). If you accept the counteroffer and it is part of a bundle, it will show that it sold for the listed price, so the actual sale price would only be known to you and the buyer.


I should put a caveat. Sometimes buyers will make a bundle out of just one item, and I do not know if that would show the actual selling price or the listing price. I am guessing in that case it is the actual selling price and the reason that the multiple bundle selling price is shown as the listed price is that poshmark would not be able to determine how to appropriately divide the total price among the items in the bundle.


----------



## bergafer3

I perusing poshmark and this persons account is eight hours, old 7 Chanel bags that look really good. Priced insanely cheap and while i was looking to find more info 2 bags sold already, of course they were $3000 for classic flap. I wonder what the people will get, I don’t know if they’re super fakes or if they’re just fake photos.person closet is @carlyruben65


----------



## whateve

A person creates a bundle. I send them a message, asking if they want to change anything before I make an offer. No response. Then I weigh the items and realize it is over 5 pounds, so I message again telling them it would be cheaper to split into two bundles, and I can put the first 5 items into one bundle, what would she like to do? Again, no response. Why create a bundle if you aren't considering buying?


----------



## nicole0612

bergafer3 said:


> I perusing poshmark and this persons account is eight hours, old 7 Chanel bags that look really good. Priced insanely cheap and while i was looking to find more info 2 bags sold already, of course they were $3000 for classic flap. I wonder what the people will get, I don’t know if they’re super fakes or if they’re just fake photos.person closet is @carlyruben65


This is really common there. Generally the seller contacts the buyer and asks them to pay by Zelle/Venmo etc (no bag/fake bag/buyer tempted by great price) and they cancel the sale on poshmark. Most buyers don’t fall for it luckily. You will see that a “good deal” bag sold and then immediately is back for sale again because the seller cancelled the sale though poshmark. I would say this is the case for 99.99999% of items on poshmark that are high end brands at too good to be true prices, especially for new sellers (they get banned or have too many negative comments on their items and then need to start a new account).


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> A person creates a bundle. I send them a message, asking if they want to change anything before I make an offer. No response. Then I weigh the items and realize it is over 5 pounds, so I message again telling them it would be cheaper to split into two bundles, and I can put the first 5 items into one bundle, what would she like to do? Again, no response. Why create a bundle if you aren't considering buying?


How many items are in the bundle? It is really easy to accidentally make a bundle with one item when you are trying to like/share it, and then all of the other “liked” items sometimes look like they are in the bundle even if they did not actually add each one.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> How many items are in the bundle? It is really easy to accidentally make a bundle with one item when you are trying to like/share it, and then all of the other “liked” items sometimes look like they are in the bundle even if they did not actually add each one.


I don't think it is an accidental bundle. I've had several buyers do that but there usually only one item in the bundle. Only one of these accidental bundle buyers responded to me to tell me it was an accident. This buyer has 7 likes in my closet and 5 items are in the bundle. I made a mistake earlier when I said the first 5 items, it was really 4 listings (but each listing is for multiple items).

Also, does anyone know if you can go over the 5 pound requirement if you use a flat rate box? It's ridiculous that to ship a 7 pound box costs an additional 9 dollars - more than the original shipping price for an additional 2 pounds.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> A person creates a bundle. I send them a message, asking if they want to change anything before I make an offer. No response. Then I weigh the items and realize it is over 5 pounds, so I message again telling them it would be cheaper to split into two bundles, and I can put the first 5 items into one bundle, what would she like to do? Again, no response. Why create a bundle if you aren't considering buying?



I never make offers or ask anything when ppl create bundles. in my opinion in this case a buyer should make an offer, not a seller. they make bundles several times a day, and only 10% then really offer / buy it. I think they use bundles as bookmarks. just to save several items from one seller and come back for it later (or not)


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I never make offers or ask anything when ppl create bundles. in my opinion in this case a buyer should make an offer, not a seller. they make bundles several times a day, and only 10% then really offer / buy it. I think they use bundles as bookmarks. just to save several items from one seller and come back for it later (or not)


Thanks! I always get nervous, thinking they made the bundle expecting me to make an offer. I've commented on several bundles, telling them to feel free to make me an offer but no one ever does.

ETA: It was a lot of work weighing all the items to have it not result in a sale.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> Thanks! I always get nervous, thinking they made the bundle expecting me to make an offer. I've commented on several bundles, telling them to feel free to make me an offer but no one ever does.
> 
> ETA: It was a lot of work weighing all the items to have it not result in a sale.



several times I shipped packages over 5 pounds, always worked but it was like 6 or 7 pounds, not more.
I usually use my own boxes from my previous purchases, just put a label on it.


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> several times I shipped packages over 5 pounds, always worked but it was like 6 or 7 pounds, not more.
> I usually use my own boxes from my previous purchases, just put a label on it.


That makes me feel better. Maybe I'm worrying about it too much. I shipped a few that were over 5 but under 7 but I used flat rate boxes, thinking they would be less likely to weigh them. They made it through without a problem but I figured I shouldn't press my luck. These are items that I don't list anywhere else because their weight makes them too expensive to ship on any other site.


----------



## fashion_victim9

whateve said:


> That makes me feel better. Maybe I'm worrying about it too much. I shipped a few that were over 5 but under 7 but I used flat rate boxes, thinking they would be less likely to weigh them. They made it through without a problem but I figured I shouldn't press my luck. These are items that I don't list anywhere else because their weight makes them too expensive to ship on any other site.



I think the worst that can happen - USPS will return the package and ask to pay the difference. but I am not even sure it can happen, cause poshmark is their client / partner here, not you. we just use their labels


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I think the worst that can happen - USPS will return the package and ask to pay the difference. but I am not even sure it can happen, cause poshmark is their client / partner here, not you. we just use their labels


I read a reddit post where a package was returned to the seller but it was like 25 pounds. I wouldn't have a problem paying the excess postage if it wasn't so outrageously priced.


----------



## bisousx

whateve said:


> A person creates a bundle. I send them a message, asking if they want to change anything before I make an offer. No response. Then I weigh the items and realize it is over 5 pounds, so I message again telling them it would be cheaper to split into two bundles, and I can put the first 5 items into one bundle, what would she like to do? Again, no response. Why create a bundle if you aren't considering buying?



I think the app makes it easy to accidentally hit the “bundle” button. It happens to me a lot and I get a lot of random bundles from buyers.


----------



## atlcoach

bergafer3 said:


> I perusing poshmark and this persons account is eight hours, old 7 Chanel bags that look really good. Priced insanely cheap and while i was looking to find more info 2 bags sold already, of course they were $3000 for classic flap. I wonder what the people will get, I don’t know if they’re super fakes or if they’re just fake photos.person closet is @carlyruben65


Interesting...I see 6 Chanel bags for sale now and her profile says 2 sold listings yet none are showing as sold.


----------



## barbee

atlcoach said:


> Interesting...I see 6 Chanel bags for sale now and her profile says 2 sold listings yet none are showing as sold.


Well, I just checked, and they do say new with tags.  Really?  I hit the button to say replica.  It had to be.  Hopefully then Poshmark will check.


----------



## atlcoach

barbee said:


> Well, I just checked, and they do say new with tags.  Really?  I hit the button to say replica.  It had to be.  Hopefully then Poshmark will check.


Listings have been removed.


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> That makes me feel better. Maybe I'm worrying about it too much. I shipped a few that were over 5 but under 7 but I used flat rate boxes, thinking they would be less likely to weigh them. They made it through without a problem but I figured I shouldn't press my luck. These are items that I don't list anywhere else because their weight makes them too expensive to ship on any other site.


Poshmark will pay the difference if that happens.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Poshmark will pay the difference if that happens.


Will they recoup it from the seller, or suspend their account?


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Will they recoup it from the seller, or suspend their account?


No as far as I know they just pay the difference.


----------



## whateve

When you get an offer, do you respond quickly? I'm wondering if it might be wise to wait awhile since Posh sends messages to all your likers that an offer was made. Have you ever gotten a competing offer while an offer was still active?


----------



## Tudie0011

I'm usually pretty quick as to whether I'll accept or not and follow thru. But if lowball offer, I ignore. Let it sit and tie up their funds.


----------



## atlcoach

whateve said:


> When you get an offer, do you respond quickly? I'm wondering if it might be wise to wait awhile since Posh sends messages to all your likers that an offer was made. Have you ever gotten a competing offer while an offer was still active?


I've had someone purchase something with an active offer more than once.  I typically will wait a half day or so before countering or rejecting an offer. I do the same as Tudie0011 and ignore the rude lowball offers.


----------



## whateve

atlcoach said:


> I've had someone purchase something with an active offer more than once.  I typically will wait a half day or so before countering or rejecting an offer. I do the same as Tudie0011 and ignore the rude lowball offers.





Tudie0011 said:


> I'm usually pretty quick as to whether I'll accept or not and follow thru. But if lowball offer, I ignore. Let it sit and tie up their funds.


Thanks!


----------



## Gennas

Hi, I just started selling on PM. I want to accept an offer, but have a question. How does the shipping work? Does PM send you a USPS label or can you download the USPS shipping label? I will not be able to ship until Monday, because I'm out of town until Monday. When I sell on Tradesy I usually ship the next day. I have not added a bank account to my seller account? I'm assuming I should do that before I accept the offer? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Hi, I just started selling on PM. I want to accept an offer, but have a question. How does the shipping work? Does PM send you a USPS label or can you download the USPS shipping label? I will not be able to ship until Monday, because I'm out of town until Monday. When I sell on Tradesy I usually ship the next day. I have not added a bank account to my seller account? I'm assuming I should do that before I accept the offer? Any advice would be appreciated.


No problem waiting until Monday to ship. When you accept the offer, you get an email with a shipping label. You can also download the label from your Poshmark account. No need to add the bank account until you are ready to withdraw, which won't be until the buyer accepts the sale. You can also use the funds to buy things on Posh.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> No problem waiting until Monday to ship. When you accept the offer, you get an email with a shipping label. You can also download the label from your Poshmark account. No need to add the bank account until you are ready to withdraw, which won't be until the buyer accepts the sale. You can also use the funds to buy things on Posh.


Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate all of your help and great advice.


----------



## Want Problem

I am probably on the opposite side of the fence as most people.  I exclusively own coach bags and love to study marketing.  I have moved away from the markets now and choose to look for sales or just buy new.  Poshmark sellers post NWT even though the product is damaged and they are posting for retail.  I have never paid coach full retail and think poshmark is not my bag.  Things don’t go up in value because there is a 20 percent seller fee and now one person even said that they have to increase the price to cover their profits that they have to pay tax on.  It was meant to be a good place to sell your used items so you got something back.  Now people want to make a profit after buying a bag at 50 to 60 percent off ratch it up to retail then add 20 percent. Sorry coach bags are not increasing in value.  New with tag means nothing.  They stick the tag in the bag and use it.  I would rather pay full retail at the store than pay some posher to rip me off.  Sorry i am sure there are sellers on here who disagree but other than vintage bags i will not buy current.  If i wanted it that bad i would have bought it new from a store that i could return if it was flawed


----------



## Want Problem

Coach Superfan said:


> Great point. I can see how sellers could be inundated with lowball offers and alerts left and right. One other thing I check is the seller's profile because you can also see when they were last active on PM. I had my eye on a bag with only 5 watchers and the seller was responsive and active so I was going to wait a few days and then make an offer, but he deleted the listing!! I'm so bummed.


Low ball offers is an interesting concept and is in each persons mind different:  Post a coach bag for $500 that retailed for $200.  The retail cost would be considered a “Low Ball” offer.  I don’t entertain Poshmark much anymore.  If questions are pesky tough.  You should get a confirmation on your questions or MOVE ON.  I used to really like poshmark. Now it is just a place where someone who doesn’t care about the bags has a network to pick up cheap and sell High.  I don’t even buy display models unless i inspect.  Just because it came from Coach.com does not mean it is not flawed.  NWT laughable.  I have returned too many bags that were from Coach because of flaws


----------



## whateve

Want Problem said:


> I am probably on the opposite side of the fence as most people.  I exclusively own coach bags and love to study marketing.  I have moved away from the markets now and choose to look for sales or just buy new.  Poshmark sellers post NWT even though the product is damaged and they are posting for retail.  I have never paid coach full retail and think poshmark is not my bag.  Things don’t go up in value because there is a 20 percent seller fee and now one person even said that they have to increase the price to cover their profits that they have to pay tax on.  It was meant to be a good place to sell your used items so you got something back.  Now people want to make a profit after buying a bag at 50 to 60 percent off ratch it up to retail then add 20 percent. Sorry coach bags are not increasing in value.  New with tag means nothing.  They stick the tag in the bag and use it.  I would rather pay full retail at the store than pay some posher to rip me off.  Sorry i am sure there are sellers on here who disagree but other than vintage bags i will not buy current.  If i wanted it that bad i would have bought it new from a store that i could return if it was flawed


People overprice on Posh because of the low ball offers. Not everyone overprices to a great extent and not everyone selling NWT is selling a damaged product. If they do, it can be returned. There are some bags that will sell for more than retail, even Coach, because they aren't available anymore and people really want them. If people don't want them and don't want to pay more than retail, they won't buy them. It isn't hurting any buyers for someone to list something for a pie in the sky price. No one is being forced to buy.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't have much experience on Posh.  I've bought a few items and had pretty good experiences.  I sold one item and found listing there very easy.  Recently I was anxiously awaiting shipping on something I bought.  Posh says you go to your purchase and there is a button to message the seller.  I didn't have that option on the web so I tried loading the App.  I had to take it off my phone because the constant "new follower" pop-ups were intrusive.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I don't have much experience on Posh.  I've bought a few items and had pretty good experiences.  I sold one item and found listing there very easy.  Recently I was anxiously awaiting shipping on something I bought.  Posh says you go to your purchase and there is a button to message the seller.  I didn't have that option on the web so I tried loading the App.  I had to take it off my phone because the constant "new follower" pop-ups were intrusive.


I would assume you could change the notifications settings so you don't constantly get those alerts. I have the app on my tablet, not my phone, and I don't get pop-ups.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I would assume you could change the notifications settings so you don't constantly get those alerts. I have the app on my tablet, not my phone, and I don't get pop-ups.


maybe....it wasn't the noise, it was popups on the screen.  I'd just as soon use the web so I deleted the app.


----------



## andral5

whateve said:


> I would assume you could change the notifications settings so you don't constantly get those alerts. I have the app on my tablet, not my phone, and I don't get pop-ups.


I‘ve had the app on both my phone and my tablet for years with no issues but I always set my notifications to None


----------



## 2cello

I mostly agree with this.  Not just postmark but all resale sites.  It used to be the odds of a “new” or “excellent” condition bag being actually that were pretty good.  But now it seems considerably less than 50/50.  I only buy resale now if it is enough of a deal to make the risk worth it. 



Want Problem said:


> I am probably on the opposite side of the fence as most people.  I exclusively own coach bags and love to study marketing.  I have moved away from the markets now and choose to look for sales or just buy new.  Poshmark sellers post NWT even though the product is damaged and they are posting for retail.  I have never paid coach full retail and think poshmark is not my bag.  Things don’t go up in value because there is a 20 percent seller fee and now one person even said that they have to increase the price to cover their profits that they have to pay tax on.  It was meant to be a good place to sell your used items so you got something back.  Now people want to make a profit after buying a bag at 50 to 60 percent off ratch it up to retail then add 20 percent. Sorry coach bags are not increasing in value.  New with tag means nothing.  They stick the tag in the bag and use it.  I would rather pay full retail at the store than pay some posher to rip me off.  Sorry i am sure there are sellers on here who disagree but other than vintage bags i will not buy current.  If i wanted it that bad i would have bought it new from a store that i could return if it was flawed


----------



## sdkitty

2cello said:


> I mostly agree with this.  Not just postmark but all resale sites.  It used to be the odds of a “new” or “excellent” condition bag being actually that were pretty good.  But now it seems considerably less than 50/50.  I only buy resale now if it is enough of a deal to make the risk worth it.


I used to buy only new bags.  Now I buy the old bags I didn't get back in the day - hopefully in VG or excellent condition - for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Gennas

I had two sales for two brand new with tags expensive jackets. I messaged the buyers the same day they purchased the items, shipped the items the same day. Geez, no response. Is that normal? One got the jacket yesterday, but still has not accepted the item. This is my first time selling on Posh. I just hope both buyers are honest and do not damage my items. When will I know if they try to return the items or get paid?


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I had two sales for two brand new with tags expensive jackets. I messaged the buyers the same day they purchased the items, shipped the items the same day. Geez, no response. Is that normal? One got the jacket yesterday, but still has not accepted the item. This is my first time selling on Posh. I just hope both buyers are honest and do not damage my items. When will I know if they try to return the items or get paid?


You'll know within 3 days. It isn't uncommon for buyers to not respond to messages and also to not rate or accept your item. Buyers without much history don't know how the system works and are less likely to respond.

If they don't do anything within 3 days, your money will be released. I wouldn't worry. I've only had a problem with one sale on PM, and even though they were allowed to return, I didn't lose any money on it.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> You'll know within 3 days. It isn't uncommon for buyers to not respond to messages and also to not rate or accept your item. Buyers without much history don't know how the system works and are less likely to respond.
> 
> If they don't do anything within 3 days, your money will be released. I wouldn't worry. I've only had a problem with one sale on PM, and even though they were allowed to return, I didn't lose any money on it.


Thank you so much for letting me know. That is great news. I think I'm nervous, since this is the first time I have ever sold on PM.


----------



## BeenBurned

Want Problem said:


> I am probably on the opposite side of the fence as most people.  I exclusively own coach bags and love to study marketing.  I have moved away from the markets now and choose to look for sales or just buy new.  Poshmark sellers post NWT even though the product is damaged and they are posting for retail.  I have never paid coach full retail and think poshmark is not my bag.  Things don’t go up in value because there is a 20 percent seller fee and now one person even said that they have to increase the price to cover their profits that they have to pay tax on.  It was meant to be a good place to sell your used items so you got something back.  Now people want to make a profit after buying a bag at 50 to 60 percent off ratch it up to retail then add 20 percent. Sorry coach bags are not increasing in value.  New with tag means nothing.  They stick the tag in the bag and use it.  I would rather pay full retail at the store than pay some posher to rip me off.  Sorry i am sure there are sellers on here who disagree but other than vintage bags i will not buy current.  If i wanted it that bad i would have bought it new from a store that i could return if it was flawed





whateve said:


> People overprice on Posh because of the low ball offers. Not everyone overprices to a great extent and not everyone selling NWT is selling a damaged product. If they do, it can be returned. There are some bags that will sell for more than retail, even Coach, because they aren't available anymore and people really want them. If people don't want them and don't want to pay more than retail, they won't buy them. It isn't hurting any buyers for someone to list something for a pie in the sky price. No one is being forced to buy.


@Want Problem 

My post is a general post re any of many resale sites. (In fact, those who know my posts know that I strongly dislike Poshmark and not only don't I shop or sell there but I recommend against doing business there because of the sad way the site is run and because many not-so-honest sellers take advantage of PM and the site's lack of enforcement of the law and their own policies.) 

We live in a capitalist society and as such, sellers can choose to list their items at whatever price they want or hope to get and buyers can choose whether they want to do business with a seller. If you don't like a seller's price, you hit the "back" button and find a different seller. 

If you prefer to pay full retail at a store, that's your prerogative but to state (in your words) that you don't want "some posher to rip me off," that's unfair and clearly the type of statement made by a person who has never sold and has no clue of the expenses involved nor do they understand supply and demand! 

@Want Problem, have you looked at car prices lately, both new and used? Or real estate prices? Because of supply and demand, both cars and homes are selling for thousands (and often a hundred thousand) over list price, manufacturer suggested retail or sticker prices. 

For my money, I'd prefer to wait for the item at a price I'm more willing to pay but because someone else is able to sell for way more, that doesn't make them a thief, a scammer nor are they ripping anyone off. 

And as @whateve pointed out, if an item is not longer being made, you cannot go to the retailer and just buy it. And again, if it's a popular style/color/size/vintage, you're going to pay for the privilege of finding what you yearn for. 

Your attitude is unfair but to give the benefit of the doubt, it's likely because you're unaware of costs, probably never having been a seller. Just as an example, buying a $100 item on any site will likely net the seller just over 50% after shipping costs, fees, seller's original cost, overhead and other expenses are deducted. 

JMHO.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> You'll know within 3 days. It isn't uncommon for buyers to not respond to messages and also to not rate or accept your item. Buyers without much history don't know how the system works and are less likely to respond.
> 
> If they don't do anything within 3 days, your money will be released. I wouldn't worry. I've only had a problem with one sale on PM, and even though they were allowed to return, I didn't lose any money on it.


Thanks again for your great advice. One of my buyers just messaged me and said she loved the jacket. She also left me a "Five Star" review, saying I was a wonderful seller, great communication and the jacket was beautiful. I think I just need to let go and stop stressing. I have not heard anything from the second buyer. The second buyer is new to PM. If she doesn't like it I just hope there is no damage to my item.


----------



## Gennas

How do you know if a buyer has opened a return. I had my first two sales. The first buyer loved the jacket and accepted the item. The second one has had the item for 2 days now and still has not accepted it. Will I get an email if she wants to return it?


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> How do you know if a buyer has opened a return. I had my first two sales. The first buyer loved the jacket and accepted the item. The second one has had the item for 2 days now and still has not accepted it. Will I get an email if she wants to return it?


Yes, you will but it is unlikely. It isn't unusual for buyers to not rate.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Yes, you will but it is unlikely. It isn't unusual for buyers to not rate.


Thank you so much!!! I'm so glad I took your great advice about listing my items at higher prices. I can't believe some of the low ball offers I have received.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Thank you so much!!! I'm so glad I took your great advice about listing my items at higher prices. I can't believe some of the low ball offers I have received.


I sold a bag recently on Posh from a lowball offer (half).  we negotiated back and forth and I got a price I could live with.  there have been times when I've ignored insulting offers but it depends I guess on how long the item has been listed and how much you're willing to accept.  On Offerup it seems you get very low offers the first day - probably dealers.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I sold a bag recently on Posh from a lowball offer (half).  we negotiated back and forth and I got a price I could live with.  there have been times when I've ignored insulting offers but it depends I guess on how long the item has been listed and how much you're willing to accept.  On Offerup it seems you get very low offers the first day - probably dealers.


That's great you were able to get the price you could live with. Yes, on my two other sales I had some offers and I was able to get both of the buyers agree to a higher price. The one I received today was way too low. I didn't even send her a higher offer. I just denied her offer.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Yes, you will but it is unlikely. It isn't unusual for buyers to not rate.


You were so right. The second buyer finally accepted the jacket and my funds were released today. I cannot believe how much faster your payout is on PM than Tradesy. She also left a 5 Star perfect review. I have been so lucky so far. I think I like PM much more than Tradesy now


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> You were so right. The second buyer finally accepted the jacket and my funds were released today. I cannot believe how much faster your payout is on PM than Tradesy. She also left a 5 Star perfect review. I have been so lucky so far. I think I like PM much more than Tradesy now


Me too. I resisted PM for a long time because of the high commissions and the social networking aspect, but I've made so many more sales there with a lot less drama.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> That's great you were able to get the price you could live with. Yes, on my two other sales I had some offers and I was able to get both of the buyers agree to a higher price. The one I received today was way too low. I didn't even send her a higher offer. I just denied her offer.


I just made a lower offer on an item and it was declined.  why not counter?  I don't get people


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I just made a lower offer on an item and it was declined.  why not counter?  I don't get people


That happened to me too. It's been a week and still hasn't sold, and by the time the seller is interested in the price I offered, I'll have moved on.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> That happened to me too. It's been a week and still hasn't sold, and by the time the seller is interested in the price I offered, I'll have moved on.


I was shocked......she sold a similar bag from the same brand and of the same vintage in better condition for a few dollars more than what I offered
I thought for sure she would either accept our counter.
and this is an pretty active seller - not some novice

you're right....in a case like this I may take one more stab at it and then after that I'll probably lose interest.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Me too. I resisted PM for a long time because of the high commissions and the social networking aspect, but I've made so many more sales there with a lot less drama.


Yes, I'm moving most of my items from Tradesy to PM now. I honestly think PM is wonderful. Thanks again for all of your great advice.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Yes, I'm moving most of my items from Tradesy to PM now. I honestly think PM is wonderful. Thanks again for all of your great advice.


one thing I don't love is instead of having your payment to to PP, it goes to Posh and then you have to transfer it to your bank or use the credit to buy something else


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> one thing I don't love is instead of having your payment to to PP, it goes to Posh and then you have to transfer it to your bank or use the credit to buy something else


I didn't like that at the beginning but now that they have my bank account number, it is easier than having it go to paypal and then having to tranfer that to my bank. I don't use paypal anymore for anything.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Yes, I'm moving most of my items from Tradesy to PM now. I honestly think PM is wonderful. Thanks again for all of your great advice.


Funny thing, I just sold something on Tradesy. I make peanuts but I've had it listed for years so I'm happy it is gone.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I didn't like that at the beginning but now that they have my bank account number, it is easier than having it go to paypal and then having to tranfer that to my bank. I don't use paypal anymore for anything.


I do very little selling so not a huge issue.  the one thing I've sold there I used the credit to buy something else so it was fine


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I didn't like that at the beginning but now that they have my bank account number, it is easier than having it go to paypal and then having to tranfer that to my bank. I don't use paypal anymore for anything.


you don't like PP?
is that the general feeling here on the PF?
everything I know about selling bags I learned here and PP was the preferred payment method back in the day


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> you don't like PP?
> is that the general feeling here on the PF?
> everything I know about selling bags I learned here and PP was the preferred payment method back in the day


Most sites are now processing payments inhouse so as a seller almost nothing comes into paypal. I used to use paypal for shipping but they've made it difficult to use. 

I used to pay for all ebay purchases with paypal so I would have an additional level of protection, and sometimes I used paypal credit so I wouldn't have to pay all at once. It was easier to do that when I had money from sales coming in to cover my payments. I might use Paypal again if I make a big purchase that I want to split into multiple payments, but for just regular items, even on resale sites, I'm comfortable just using my credit card.


----------



## Gennas

I feel the same way. I can't believe my funds were already deposited into my checking account. My second buyer on PM just accepted my item yesterday and my funds showed up this morning. Less than 24 hours!!! So much faster than Tradesy!!!!!


----------



## Gennas

I don't know if anyone can give me some advice on posting pics on PM. I'm terrible in trying to adjust the size of my pics. I have an Iphone 12. I'm getting so frustrated. I have spent an hour trying to change the size of my pictures so they will fit on PM. PM only lets you post tiny pics. I have beautiful long Burberry Trench coat and it will not let me post the whole length of the coat. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> I don't know if anyone can give me some advice on posting pics on PM. I'm terrible in trying to adjust the size of my pics. I have an Iphone 12. I'm getting so frustrated. I have spent an hour trying to change the size of my pictures so they will fit on PM. PM only lets you post tiny pics. I have beautiful long Burberry Trench coat and it will not let me post the whole length of the coat. Does anyone have any tips?


The photos turn into a square, so it makes them shorter than they are, I just back way up when I’m taking photos. You can always zoom in to crop them on Poshmark, but you cannot zoom out.


----------



## Gennas

nicole0612 said:


> The photos turn into a square, so it makes them shorter than they are, I just back way up when I’m taking photos. You can always zoom in to crop them on Poshmark, but you cannot zoom out.


Thank you so much!!! I was standing way too close to my pictures. I will try standing farther away. It's so frustrating, because on Tradesy you have to make your pics so big and PM is the opposite.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Thank you so much!!! I was standing way too close to my pictures. I will try standing farther away. It's so frustrating, because on Tradesy you have to make your pics so big and PM is the opposite.


It isn't the size of the pictures, it's the aspect ratio. I don't have an iphone but on my Samsung I can change the aspect ratio on the camera. You want 1:1. It took me a long time to figure out why my photos were always cropped. Backing up doesn't really help unless you crop them to a square before you post them.


----------



## Bales25

nicole0612 said:


> The photos turn into a square, so it makes them shorter than they are, I just back way up when I’m taking photos. You can always zoom in to crop them on Poshmark, but you cannot zoom out.





Gennas said:


> I don't know if anyone can give me some advice on posting pics on PM. I'm terrible in trying to adjust the size of my pics. I have an Iphone 12. I'm getting so frustrated. I have spent an hour trying to change the size of my pictures so they will fit on PM. PM only lets you post tiny pics. I have beautiful long Burberry Trench coat and it will not let me post the whole length of the coat. Does anyone have any tips?


I either take pictures while in PM adding a listing on my phone (then when done with pics, I hit cancel and save as draft so I can finish the listing on my computer) or if I'm just taking pictures to upload later, I update my iphone camera setting to "square."


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> It isn't the size of the pictures, it's the aspect ratio. I don't have an iphone but on my Samsung I can change the aspect ratio on the camera. You want 1:1. It took me a long time to figure out why my photos were always cropped. Backing up doesn't really help unless you crop them to a square before you post them.


Thank you so much. I will see if I can figure out where the 1:1 ratio is. I liked my older Iphone camera better. There are so many options on the Iphone 12 camera. I'm also not technical at all.


----------



## Gennas

Bales25 said:


> I either take pictures while in PM adding a listing on my phone (then when done with pics, I hit cancel and save as draft so I can finish the listing on my computer) or if I'm just taking pictures to upload later, I update my iphone camera setting to "square."


Thank you!!! This is great advice. I never knew about updating my iphone camera setting to square.


----------



## Gennas

Bales25 said:


> I either take pictures while in PM adding a listing on my phone (then when done with pics, I hit cancel and save as draft so I can finish the listing on my computer) or if I'm just taking pictures to upload later, I update my iphone camera setting to "square."


Thank you so much. I changed my camera setting to square and it worked!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Bales25 said:


> I either take pictures while in PM adding a listing on my phone (then when done with pics, I hit cancel and save as draft so I can finish the listing on my computer) or if I'm just taking pictures to upload later, I update my iphone camera setting to "square."


This is a really good tip!


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Most sites are now processing payments inhouse so as a seller almost nothing comes into paypal. I used to use paypal for shipping but they've made it difficult to use.
> 
> I used to pay for all ebay purchases with paypal so I would have an additional level of protection, and sometimes I used paypal credit so I wouldn't have to pay all at once. It was easier to do that when I had money from sales coming in to cover my payments. I might use Paypal again if I make a big purchase that I want to split into multiple payments, but for just regular items, even on resale sites, I'm comfortable just using my credit card.


good to know
but as a buyer, you don't pay any fees, right?  so wouldn't hurt to use PP credit rather than your credit card?ust
thank you

back to Posh discussion.  I'm finding that a lot of sellers don't know what they have - as far as the specific style names, etc.  
Sometimes that can be a good thing because people who are into bags and feel they have something special will price higher.  But when a seller says a bag has gold HW and the pics show silver, IDK what to think.  Maybe it's not her bag, she's selling for a friend and just didn't look at it carefully maybe
So I try to ask questions and hope I get answers


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> good to know
> but as a buyer, you don't pay any fees, right?  so wouldn't hurt to use PP credit rather than your credit card?ust
> thank you
> 
> back to Posh discussion.  I'm finding that a lot of sellers don't know what they have - as far as the specific style names, etc.
> Sometimes that can be a good thing because people who are into bags and feel they have something special will price higher.  But when a seller says a bag has gold HW and the pics show silver, IDK what to think.  Maybe it's not her bag, she's selling for a friend and just didn't look at it carefully maybe
> So I try to ask questions and hope I get answers


Buyers don't pay any fees. If you use Paypal credit, you won't be able to do a credit card dispute if you have a problem so I feel it is a little less safe. With a paypal dispute, you don't get shipping fees back.

I'm finding that more sellers know what they have which makes it harder to find a bargain. There are still a lot of people who don't have a clue; like they will sell a recent Coach and claim it was made in the US, having never read the creed or any of the labels.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Buyers don't pay any fees. If you use Paypal credit, you won't be able to do a credit card dispute if you have a problem so I feel it is a little less safe. With a paypal dispute, you don't get shipping fees back.
> 
> I'm finding that more sellers know what they have which makes it harder to find a bargain. There are still a lot of people who don't have a clue; like they will sell a recent Coach and claim it was made in the US, having never read the creed or any of the labels.


oh, I hadn't thought of that about not being able to file a credit card dispute when using PP


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> oh, I hadn't thought of that about not being able to file a credit card dispute when using PP


You can if you use PP funded by a credit card.


----------



## nicole0612

Here is a new scam I have noticed lately. I’m not even sure I’d scam is the correct word.

We have all seen sellers list higher priced and sought after items like Hermes and Chanel bags at lower than market value, and most know now that is not worth time looking into the items because the seller will just cancel the purchase. Sometimes the price is way below market value, which is an obvious red flag, so now sometimes sellers list just slightly below market value.
Most common reasons:
1. seller will ask to be paid outside of poshmark and not deliver the item as promised
2. Seller is selling a replica and does not know about the authenticity check/thinks their fake might slip through/they do not know it is fake
3. Some people seem to just do it as a prank also.
There are numerous versions of this, but I have noticed a new one quite a lot recently. I am not sure which way the planning goes, but just FYI, because these listings are also not worth wasting time considering. A seller will list some expensive and sought after items at lower than market value but also list a lot of other normal items that they seem to have in their possession (commonly things like lululemon athletic wear, and the photos and backgrounds will match in these photos). I honestly cannot tell if they are listing the high profile bags (that they do not have) to attract attention to their page so that people buy their actual items (this seems to be what is going on at least some of the time), or just listing whatever they have to make the fake high-value listings look more legitimate.
Most people know the warning signs: if the photos are a little lower resolution (screenshots stolen from some else’s listing), if the backgrounds are all different, of course you can invest the time to do reverse google image searches (99.9% of the time the item will be located for 2x the price on ebay etc). The other quick tip off I look for is trying to find the seller’s fingers and nails in photos. You would be surprised how often one photo is long claw nails and another photo is short unpainted nails, also look for nail shape and finger skin color. These are all quick ways to look into a well-priced item without too much effort. I rarely do the google image search, only if an item has passed the other tests already. That being said, if it is way lower than normal resale prices, I don’t even bother wasting my time looking at the other photos unless the seller has a long track record.
I just thought I would add this newest trick that I have been seeing to fool buyers into thinking an item/seller is legitimate.


----------



## Gennas

I had some buyer from China, message me on PM asked me to email her so she could buy my item. I messaged her back and told her I'm sorry I will not sell off of PM. I guess this scammer thinks I'm stupid!!!


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I had some buyer from China, message me on PM asked me to email her so she could buy my item. I messaged her back and told her I'm sorry I will not sell off of PM. I guess this scammer thinks I'm stupid!!!


You are supposed to report these messages. It isn't worth responding. They target new sellers.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> You are supposed to report these messages. It isn't worth responding. They target new sellers.


Thank you for letting me know. I will report them to PM.


----------



## Fullcloset

WHoo hooo! After having stuff listed on Poshmark for like 3 years - I FINALLY sold something and then something else! It was pretty seamless and they pay right away.


----------



## Gennas

I had someone want to buy one of my items. Can I just message them on PM? I responded to their message under the item, but I'm not sure they saw the message. Can you just message people through PM or does it have to be under the item for sale or if they have bought something from you?


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I had someone want to buy one of my items. Can I just message them on PM? I responded to their message under the item, but I'm not sure they saw the message. Can you just message people through PM or does it have to be under the item for sale or if they have bought something from you?


from what I know, you can only message them on their board - not privately.  If they make you an offer you can counter on the offer page
Maybe someone else here knows more but I had wanted to contact a seller who I'd already made a purchase from to ask about shipping and the "message seller" feature wasn't available
I messaged her on her ad page and she answered


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> from what I know, you can only message them on their board - not privately.  If they make you an offer you can counter on the offer page
> Maybe someone else her knows more but I had wanted to contact a seller who I'd already made a purchase from to ask about shipping and the "message seller" feature wasn't available
> I messaged her on her ad page and she answered


Thank you so much!!! I will try messaging her on her ad page.


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> I had someone want to buy one of my items. Can I just message them on PM? I responded to their message under the item, but I'm not sure they saw the message. Can you just message people through PM or does it have to be under the item for sale or if they have bought something from you?


Make sure to tag them so it shows up on their feed.


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> Make sure to tag them so it shows up on their feed.


how do you tag someone?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> how do you tag someone?


You put @ and their user name in your comment. Just like you can do on the forum: @sdkitty


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> You put @ and their user name in your comment. Just like you can do on the forum: @sdkitty


so you go to the ad page and do that? or to their avatar?
thanks


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> so you go to the ad page and do that? or to their avatar?
> thanks


You can put it anywhere, just like on this forum, and it will show up in their notifications. So if you want to make sure that they see it, you can tag them on the listing they purchased, that is what I would do.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> You put @ and their user name in your comment. Just like you can do on the forum: @sdkitty


Thank you!!!


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> You can put it anywhere, just like on this forum, and it will show up in their notifications. So if you want to make sure that they see it, you can tag them on the listing they purchased, that is what I would do.


thanks...in my case I put the question on the sellers listing and she answered but that's not always the case


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> thanks...in my case I put the question on the sellers listing and she answered but that's not always the case


If you want to make sure that a person sees a comment you are making to them anywhere other than on their own item for sale, you need to tag them. Most people have settings where they get notifications if you write a comment on one of their own items, but sometimes you would like to put a comment pertaining to the item that you sold, and then you would want to tag them on that item. For example, if you are saying that you will not be sending the original box with the sold item, so that this information is documented under your sold listing in case they have a complaint about it later.


----------



## Coco.lover

Has it been slow for you guys? I haven’t had a sale in over a month


----------



## sdkitty

Coco.lover said:


> Has it been slow for you guys? I haven’t had a sale in over a month


I'm a very small seller but for me, yes, it's slow


----------



## Coco.lover

So am I. I just sell my stuff that I don’t  use anymore.  I did list a few pairs of shoes  and nada just one super lowball offer 


sdkitty said:


> I'm a very small seller but for me, yes, it's slow


----------



## whateve

Coco.lover said:


> Has it been slow for you guys? I haven’t had a sale in over a month


I just made my fourth sale for the month. I've been doing a huge cleanout and have a lot of miscellaneous stuff listed. Only one of those sales was a bag.


----------



## sdkitty

Coco.lover said:


> So am I. I just sell my stuff that I don’t  use anymore.  I did list a few pairs of shoes  and nada just one super lowball offer


I have two bags listed....one has a few "likes" but no offers...other has only been there a couple of days but no "likes"
IDK if it's a price issue or what


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I just made my fourth sale for the month. I've been doing a huge cleanout and have a lot of miscellaneous stuff listed. Only one of those sales was a bag.


My "sale" just got cancelled. The buyer says it was an accident and she didn't even know she bought it until she checked her emails this morning. It isn't her size and that isn't her address anymore.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> My "sale" just got cancelled. The buyer says it was an accident and she didn't even know she bought it until she checked her emails this morning. It isn't her size and that isn't her address anymore.


what?  how can someone be that careless?


----------



## whateve

This morning a new Posher bought two of my items in separate transactions a minute apart. I felt bad she didn't know about bundling so I left a message on her account page telling her she could cancel the sales to create a bundle and save on shipping but she hasn't responded. Now I feel like she will eventually see the message after I've already shipped and get mad.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> This morning a new Posher bought two of my items in separate transactions a minute apart. I felt bad she didn't know about bundling so I left a message on her account page telling her she could cancel the sales to create a bundle and save on shipping but she hasn't responded. Now I feel like she will eventually see the message after I've already shipped and get mad.


it wasn't your fault so no reason for her to be mad at you....hope it all works out and she's happy


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> it wasn't your fault so no reason for her to be mad at you....hope it all works out and she's happy


She never responded so I sent out two packages. She probably doesn't check her messages.


----------



## Gennas

I love PM now. I have sold 4 items in the past month. So far all of my buyers have been wonderful. I do have a question about posting pictures on PM. I always post 5 or 6 upclose pictures of the items I'm selling, but I also like to add a picture of the item that the designer (Burberry or Gucci) that has one of their models wearing. This helps the buyers see what it looks like on. How come PM is not letting these pictures upload to my closet? Many other people on PM, Ebay use these pictures too.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I love PM now. I have sold 4 items in the past month. So far all of my buyers have been wonderful. I do have a question about posting pictures on PM. I always post 5 or 6 upclose pictures of the items I'm selling, but I also like to add a picture of the item that the designer (Burberry or Gucci) that has one of their models wearing. This helps the buyers see what it looks like on. How come PM is not letting these pictures upload to my closet? Many other people on PM, Ebay use these pictures too.


I did one.  I don't recall how.  I think I copied and pasted it.  If that doesn't work, maybe save it and then copy/paste.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I did one.  I don't recall how.  I think I copied and pasted it.  If that doesn't work, maybe save it and then copy/paste.


Thank you so much!!! I'm wondering if the pizel size is too big. I try to resize the picture but it keeps saying the size is  580 × 580 pixels. I wonder if that is too big


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Thank you so much!!! I'm wondering if the pizel size is too big. I try to resize the picture but it keeps saying the size is  580 × 580 pixels. I wonder if that is too big


I think someone else had that issue and posted int this thread....if you go back a bit, you may find the answer....but that was for her own pics - not pics she got online.  I'm not sophisticated with these things.  When I posted a pic of a celeb carrying the bag I was selling, it just worked


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I think someone else had that issue and posted int this thread....if you go back a bit, you may find the answer....but that was for her own pics - not pics she got online.  I'm not sophisticated with these things.  When I posted a pic of a celeb carrying the bag I was selling, it just worked


Thank you!!!


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I love PM now. I have sold 4 items in the past month. So far all of my buyers have been wonderful. I do have a question about posting pictures on PM. I always post 5 or 6 upclose pictures of the items I'm selling, but I also like to add a picture of the item that the designer (Burberry or Gucci) that has one of their models wearing. This helps the buyers see what it looks like on. How come PM is not letting these pictures upload to my closet? Many other people on PM, Ebay use these pictures too.


Have you seen other buyers use the exact same pictures? It is a violation of copyright laws to use someone else's pictures without their permission, and that includes brand pictures that are on the Internet. Ebay has a library of stock photos people are allowed to use but other photos can be reported for copyright violation. I have a stock photo on one of my listings but it isn't a premier brand.

I don't think I've ever had a problem with the pictures being too big, especially stock photos from other websites. When I save those to my computer, they are usually smaller than the photos I took myself.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Have you seen other buyers use the exact same pictures? It is a violation of copyright laws to use someone else's pictures without their permission, and that includes brand pictures that are on the Internet. Ebay has a library of stock photos people are allowed to use but other photos can be reported for copyright violation. I have a stock photo on one of my listings but it isn't a premier brand.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a problem with the pictures being too big, especially stock photos from other websites. When I save those to my computer, they are usually smaller than the photos I took myself.



Yes, I have seen other sellers use the same stock photos. All of my pictures are of my own items. I take up close of the inside label, tags, front, back but I like to also post a stock photo of how the item looks on. I thought it was ok to use the stock photos, since I see other sellers doing that. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Gennas

Is anyone else having trouble with PM? I listed two more items and now it won't take any of my pictures. These pictures are all mine. Up close of the tags, inside label etc. I had this issue the other week too.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with PM? I listed two more items and now it won't take any of my pictures. These pictures are all mine. Up close of the tags, inside label etc. I had this issue the other week too.


Not lately. I listed a bunch of stuff yesterday. I haven't tried today.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Not lately. I listed a bunch of stuff yesterday. I haven't tried today.


I finally tried uploading the pictures on the app and it worked. I wish I had used the app before. It's so much easier!!!


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I finally tried uploading the pictures on the app and it worked. I wish I had used the app before. It's so much easier!!!


I've never listed on the app. I don't have it on my phone, just my tablet and I don't take the pictures with my tablet.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't understand why so many of these sellers don't respond to offers.  If you don't want to accept, why not counter?  are they just not paying attention?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I don't understand why so many of these sellers don't respond to offers.  If you don't want to accept, why not counter?  are they just not paying attention?


As a seller, I don't understand why so many buyers create bundles and then don't respond to messages or make an offer.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> As a seller, I don't understand why so many buyers create bundles and then don't respond to messages or make an offer.


I don't really understand bundles very well but maybe they create it and then want to think about it?  I'm guilty of liking things just to watch them


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> I don't understand why so many of these sellers don't respond to offers.  If you don't want to accept, why not counter?  are they just not paying attention?


I don’t know if this has anything to do with it, but 99% of the time when I send a counteroffer the person offering ignores. That doesn’t annoy me in of itself, but it is a huge problem because poshmark will not let you edit the listing at all for 24 hours after you send a counteroffer if the buyer does not respond. Therefore, if it sells elsewhere, if you realize that you need to change something in the description or if you want to add another photo you cannot do it for 24 hours. I get very nervous that someone will buy it in the meantime with an error in the description or waiting for a new photo they asked for. I have to set an alarm on my phone each time for the time I can go back and edit the listing. Every time I kick myself for counteroffering instead of declining, but declining just seems rude on the other hand. I think a lot of people are just selling on poshmark for a minute here or there while working a real job and managing a family, so it’s hard to find time to write messages back and forth. I agree that more business type sellers should respond to messages quickly and be willing to negotiate as long as the offer is close to their asking price.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t know if this has anything to do with it, but 99% of the time when I send a counteroffer the person offering ignores. That doesn’t annoy me in of itself, but it is a huge problem because poshmark will not let you edit the listing at all for 24 hours after you get send a counteroffer if the buyer does not respond. Therefore, if it sells elsewhere, if you realize that you need to change something in the description or if you want to add another photo you cannot do it for 24 hours. I get very nervous that someone will buy it in the meantime with an error in the description or waiting for a new photo they asked for. I have to set an alarm on my phone each time for the time I can go back and edit the listing. Every time I kick myself for counteroffering instead of declining, but declining just seems rude on the other hand. I think a lot of people are just selling on poshmark for a minute here or there while working a real job and managing a family, so it’s hard to find time to write messages back and forth. I agree that more business type sellers should respond to messages quickly and be willing to negotiate as long as the offer is close to their asking price.


That is a huge problem. I think it has happened to me that in the meantime it sold somewhere else and I couldn't end the listing. I like it best when buyers create a bundle and ask within the bundle if I would sell for x amount. Often you can figure out a price through messages and then make the offer once you've figured it out.


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> That is a huge problem. I think it has happened to me that in the meantime it sold somewhere else and I couldn't end the listing. I like it best when buyers create a bundle and ask within the bundle if I would sell for x amount. Often you can figure out a price through messages and then make the offer once you've figured it out.


It's been a while since I had to do this, but I believe if you go in and edit the size, it cancels any offers and then you can mark not for sale or delete.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> It's been a while since I had to do this, but I believe if you go in and edit the size, it cancels any offers and then you can mark not for sale or delete.


I'll have to try that. Thanks!

I have one listing from a long time ago I can't ever delete. I have it marked as not for sale. What happened is that I had several of one item. The way it works is that when a person buys one, the listing stays active and the quantity is just reduced. There is no way with this type of listing for a person to buy more than one. Someone wanted to buy four, and the only way I could figure out how to do that was to copy the listing and edit it so it was for 4 items, which was all I had. She bought the copy, and I've never been able to delete the original. No idea why not. Maybe because I had already sold one on it? But that sale shows as a separate listing in my sales. It's very confusing.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> That is a huge problem. I think it has happened to me that in the meantime it sold somewhere else and I couldn't end the listing. I like it best when buyers create a bundle and ask within the bundle if I would sell for x amount. Often you can figure out a price through messages and then make the offer once you've figured it out.


I completely agree! That works so much better. It has happened to me multiple times over the years that an item sold elsewhere while I still had a live counteroffer on Poshmark and it always makes me so nervous. I wish they would at least let you edit it as “not for sale” with a live offer.


----------



## nicole0612

Bales25 said:


> It's been a while since I had to do this, but I believe if you go in and edit the size, it cancels any offers and then you can mark not for sale or delete.


Thank you!! I will try this next time. I appreciate the tip.


----------



## Gennas

I have a buyer that still has not picked up the item I shipped to her a week ago. It says it's still available for pick up. Will PM help with this? It's a brand new Burberry Coat with tags. I'm also concerned, since the post office sometimes does not scan when a package is picked up. Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> I have a buyer that still has not picked up the item I shipped to her a week ago. It says it's still available for pick up. Will PM help with this? It's a brand new Burberry Coat with tags. I'm also concerned, since the post office sometimes does not scan when a package is picked up. Has anyone had this happen to them?


Yes, send a message to poshmark customer service with the order number, tracking number, your username and describe what happened. They will take 24-48 hours to respond but they should pay you for it after it has been sitting there for 3-4 days.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> That is a huge problem. I think it has happened to me that in the meantime it sold somewhere else and I couldn't end the listing. I like it best when buyers create a bundle and ask within the bundle if I would sell for x amount. Often you can figure out a price through messages and then make the offer once you've figured it out.


but in order to bundle, you would have to be interested in more than one of the sellers items, right?


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> but in order to bundle, you would have to be interested in more than one of the sellers items, right?


No, you can make a bundle with one item.


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> No, you can make a bundle with one item.


oh....I don't get it but good to know....so that is a way to ask a question that's not on the main listing?


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> oh....I don't get it but good to know....so that is a way to ask a question that's not on the main listing?


Exactly.


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> Exactly.


thanks
so when you do this, would you put in @ and the seller name with the message?


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> so when you do this, would you put in @ and the seller name with the message?


You do not need to, they will be notified of the message when you send it in the bundle.


----------



## Gennas

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, send a message to poshmark customer service with the order number, tracking number, your username and describe what happened. They will take 24-48 hours to respond but they should pay you for it after it has been sitting there for 3-4 days.


Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> Thank you so much for your help!!!


You’re welcome, good luck! You will get a generic reply at first, but then a real person will respond and they will resolve it within 48 hours in my experience.


----------



## Gennas

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Gennas

nicole0612 said:


> You’re welcome, good luck! You will get a generic reply at first, but then a real person will respond and they will resolve it within 48 hours in my experience.


Thank you so much. I took your great advice and emailed PM CS yesterday. I have not heard back yet, but I know it can take two days. I do have a question for everyone. This same buyer that purchased my Burberry Coat just made an offer on two more of my expensive jackets. I want to accept her offers, because they are good offers. I have a feeling she already picked up the Burberry Coat, since she is now submitting offers on my other two items. I'm going to try to call her post office to she if she picked up the Burberry Coat. I have all of my mail and USPS items shipped to my PO Box, since I travel for my job. All of my Fedex, Ontrac and UPS shipments goes to my home address. I have had my post office send me an alert when a USPS Priority Mail package is available for pick up and I know sometimes they never scan the package when it's picked up. This is my concern. Do you know if there is anyway to look up this PM members feedback?


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> Thank you so much. I took your great advice and emailed PM CS yesterday. I have not heard back yet, but I know it can take two days. I do have a question for everyone. This same buyer that purchased my Burberry Coat just made an offer on two more of my expensive jackets. I want to accept her offers, because they are good offers. I have a feeling she already picked up the Burberry Coat, since she is now submitting offers on my other two items. I'm going to try to call her post office to she if she picked up the Burberry Coat. I have all of my mail and USPS items shipped to my PO Box, since I travel for my job. All of my Fedex, Ontrac and UPS shipments goes to my home address. I have had my post office send me an alert when a USPS Priority Mail package is available for pick up and I know sometimes they never scan the package when it's picked up. This is my concern. Do you know if there is anyway to look up this PM members feedback?


You cannot see their feedback as a buyer, but you can check the feedback they left for others and look under the sold item linked to the feedback in case there is helpful communication there.


----------



## Gennas

nicole0612 said:


> You cannot see their feedback as a buyer, but you can check the feedback they left for others and look under the sold item linked to the feedback in case there is helpful communication there.


Thank you. I just looked and I and I can't find any feedback that she has left for any other sellers. I can also see that she has been on PM in the last two hours. She never once replied to my original message to her. I thanked her for buying the Burberry Coat told her I would drop the coat off at the post office the next day, wrote a thank you note, which I do for every buyer. Never heard one response from her. I also accepted her two offers this morning. I messaged her and thanked her. Now I'm frustrated. I will be messaging her and tell her I noticed she still has not accepted the Burberry Coat that has been at the post office for 4 days now. I will tell her as soon as she accepts the blazer or picks it up I will ship the other two items tomorrow. I hope she is not a shady buyer and does this to other sellers.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Thank you. I just looked and I and I can't find any feedback that she has left for any other sellers. I can also see that she has been on PM in the last two hours. She never once replied to my original message to her. I thanked her for buying the Burberry Coat told her I would drop the coat off at the post office the next day, wrote a thank you note, which I do for every buyer. Never heard one response from her. I also accepted her two offers this morning. I messaged her and thanked her. Now I'm frustrated. I will be messaging her and tell her I noticed she still has not accepted the Burberry Coat that has been at the post office for 4 days now. I will tell her as soon as she accepts the blazer or picks it up I will ship the other two items tomorrow. I hope she is not a shady buyer and does this to other sellers.
> 
> I just messaged her. This is not fair to me at all!!!! I did everything right. Shipped all my items the next day, message my buyer the day they buy my item and thank them. Wrap all of my items with tissue paper and write a thank you note. Also message them with the trackning number. So far I have 6 perfect star reviews for all 6 items I have sold on PM. I know many times the post office will forget to scan an item when a buyer picks it up. I even called my Post Office Supervisor at my post office and she says this happens. I also message PM CS again so they can look into this and see the message I sent this buyer. I really don't like seeing she has been on PM today and not one repsonse to me.


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> Thank you. I just looked and I and I can't find any feedback that she has left for any other sellers. I can also see that she has been on PM in the last two hours. She never once replied to my original message to her. I thanked her for buying the Burberry Coat told her I would drop the coat off at the post office the next day, wrote a thank you note, which I do for every buyer. Never heard one response from her. I also accepted her two offers this morning. I messaged her and thanked her. Now I'm frustrated. I will be messaging her and tell her I noticed she still has not accepted the Burberry Coat that has been at the post office for 4 days now. I will tell her as soon as she accepts the blazer or picks it up I will ship the other two items tomorrow. I hope she is not a shady buyer and does this to other sellers.


A lot of buyers do not leave reviews, so I wouldn’t worry about that part. It is strange that she sent you an offer for two additional items while she still has not picked up the first one and has not responded to your messages. If I were you, I probably would not ship the other two items until she responds or until you or until you are paid for the first item, which should happen when customer service gets back to you since it has been delivered four days ago.


----------



## Gennas

Yes, that is how I feel. PM finally got back to me. They said I need to wait until next Monday. That is not acceptable or fair to me. The post office has had the package for 4 days now. I will not be shipping her two other orders until she accepts the first order. I also messaged PM CS and told them this is not fair that I have to wait another 5 days. I also stated I will not be shipping the two items she bought today until she accepts the first offer. Thank you so much for your great advice. I love selling, but it can be stressful. I love this forum because you can get great advice from everyone.


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> Yes, that is how I feel. PM finally got back to me. They said I need to wait until next Monday. That is not acceptable or fair to me. The post office has had the package for 4 days now. I will not be shipping her two other orders until she accepts the first order. I also messaged PM CS and told them this is not fair that I have to wait another 5 days. I also stated I will not be shipping the two items she bought today until she accepts the first offer. Thank you so much for your great advice. I love selling, but it can be stressful. I love this forum because you can get great advice from everyone.


I agree! Selling is too stressful for me unless I am sending something through poshmark authenticate, because then I know they will verify everything and their return address will be on the label instead of mine.


----------



## Gennas

nicole0612 said:


> I agree! Selling is too stressful for me unless I am sending something through poshmark authenticate, because then I know they will verify everything and their return address will be on the label instead of mine.


That is a great way to sell. I did not realize we can do that. I will look into this for my next item.


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> That is a great way to sell. I did not realize we can do that. I will look into this for my next item.


Any item above $500 goes through this service. Any item below that amount that goes directly to the buyer is just too stressful for me, so I donate them.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but when I click on an item in my closet and Posh says offer to likers for a discount, I go and do that.  then they say offer discounted shipping, which I do.  I see that its been done.  then if I go back to my "news" I see that it wasn't successful....like I didn't give the discount they wanted me to?


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Yes, that is how I feel. PM finally got back to me. They said I need to wait until next Monday. That is not acceptable or fair to me. The post office has had the package for 4 days now. I will not be shipping her two other orders until she accepts the first order. I also messaged PM CS and told them this is not fair that I have to wait another 5 days. I also stated I will not be shipping the two items she bought today until she accepts the first offer. Thank you so much for your great advice. I love selling, but it can be stressful. I love this forum because you can get great advice from everyone.


This buyer still has not picked up the burberry coat or replied to my messages. I accepted two more offers from her yesterday morning. It says I have to ship with in 3 days. I am not shipping one more item until she accepts my burberry coat that has been at the post office for 5 days now. She could also not be honest and have picked it up without it being scanned. I have had that happen to me. Will I get in trouble with PM if I do not ship on Monday? I think it says you have to ship within 3 business days.


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> This buyer still has not picked up the burberry coat or replied to my messages. I accepted two more offers from her yesterday morning. It says I have to ship with in 3 days. I am not shipping one more item until she accepts my burberry coat that has been at the post office for 5 days now. She could also not be honest and have picked it up without it being scanned. I have had that happen to me. Will I get in trouble with PM if I do not ship on Monday? I think it says you have to ship within 3 business days.


They will just cancel the sale, but I think the seller has 7 days to ship currently. At least half of the things I buy never ship, there is no penalty, you will just have to relist them and be prepared to explain if buyers ask why you did not ship (which is a reasonable explanation, so it should be fine).


----------



## Gennas

nicole0612 said:


> They will just cancel the sale, but I think the seller has 7 days to ship currently. At least half of the things I buy never ship, there is no penalty, you will just have to relist them and be prepared to explain if buyers ask why you did not ship (which is a reasonable explanation, so it should be fine).


Thank you so much.


----------



## Gennas

I just got an email alert from this buyer that still had not picked up the burberry coat. It has now been 6 days that the coat has been at the post office. The email was from USPS and said if this package is not picked up by 6/14/22 it will be shipped back to the sender. So now I will have to wait another 10 days? This is not fair to me. I could sold it to another buyer. I sent a message to her under her PM page and I also went under the item and messaged her. I told her that I received an email from USPS and she needs to pick up the package. I also went under the two other items that she purchased from me on Thursday and wrote in the conversation section that I will not be able to ship these items until she picks up the burberry coat that has been at the post office for 6 days. I hope this was ok to do.


----------



## Gennas

Has anyone asked you to post your measurements, height, weight under one of your items your selling on PM? This lady wants to know before she buys one of my jackets. I understand, but I have never been asked this.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Has anyone asked you to post your measurements, height, weight under one of your items your selling on PM? This lady wants to know before she buys one of my jackets. I understand, but I have never been asked this.


I have asked people to post the measurement of a top but not their own measurements.....maybe you could just post measurement of the jacket


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I have asked people to post the measurement of a top but not their own measurements.....maybe you could just post measurement of the jacket


Yes, I have been asked to post measurements of some of my items before too, but not my weight, height, chest size and waist size. I think I will just measure the jacket for her. Thank you


----------



## Gennas

Can you block certain PM users?


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> Can you block certain PM users?


Yes, I only use the app, but on there you go to the person’s closet, click on the 3 dots at the top right and choose “block user”.


----------



## Gennas

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I only use the app, but on there you go to the person’s closet, click on the 3 dots at the top right and choose “block user”.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Gennas

It has now been 15 days since I shipped the Burberry Coat. I finally escalated this. PM better get my funds. This is not fair to me as a seller.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> It has now been 15 days since I shipped the Burberry Coat. I finally escalated this. PM better get my funds. This is not fair to me as a seller.


GL


----------



## Gennas

I know. I wish I had escalated this sooner. PM better help me.


----------



## Gennas

PM Customer Support is no help!!!! They just closed my escalation on asking them to step in. I better get my Burberry coat back or my $$$$ There is no way I'm shipping two more jackets to this terrible buyer.  After I opened the eslcation on the other two jackets that I accepted her offer on she finally responds!!! She should have responded 4 days ago when I messaged her. SHe said she cannot pick up the Burberry coat until Wed now. She is out of the country. She should have never purchased my burberry coat if she knew she was going to be out of the country. I shipped the next day she purchased it. It has been 15 days now. I will not be shipping the other two jackets until she picks up the coat and accepts it.


----------



## Gennas

Nothing is worse than people that feel they are entitled!!! This terrible buyer finally responded to PM once I opened the escalation request to step in. She had the audacity to not repond to my nice messages I had sent her. She also submitted two offers for two more jackets 3 days ago( so she was online and saw my messages) I accepted them. When someone accepts my offers I alwasys thank them. She is stating that it has only been 4 days. Um no, its been 8 days since the post office has had the coat and 15 days since I shipped the item. I don't think I will be shipping her other two jackets. She is making me wait until Wed to pick up the coat. I will most likely just cancel the other two. I could have been paid and sold the beautiful burberry coat to another buyer.


----------



## Gennas

All of my items on PM are higher end shoes, coats, jackets, dresses. Most of the items I bought at Neiman Marcus, Saks,... The are all brand new with tags. This is the third time I had offers by the same person on two brand new shoes that retail for $1200. I have CL and GZ shoes. This buyer offered $100.  I just blocked her, so she cannot offer again. Going forward anytime I get a lowball offer I'm just declining, no counteroffer and blocking. Don't have time for this and it's disprectful.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Nothing is worse than people that feel they are entitled!!! This terrible buyer finally responded to PM once I opened the escalation request to step in. She had the audacity to not repond to my nice messages I had sent her. She also submitted two offers for two more jackets 3 days ago( so she was online and saw my messages) I accepted them. When someone accepts my offers I alwasys thank them. She is stating that it has only been 4 days. Um no, its been 8 days since the post office has had the coat and 15 days since I shipped the item. I don't think I will be shipping her other two jackets. She is making me wait until Wed to pick up the coat. I will most likely just cancel the other two. I could have been paid and sold the beautiful burberry coat to another buyer.


This buyer just messaged me and said her husband picked up the burberry coat. I did checking the tracking and it showed he picked it up. I don't know why she did not have him pick it up last week. Now she wants me to ship the other two jackets. I do not want to ship them until she accepts the burberry coat. Will I get in trouble if I wait until she accepts the coat. Her husband can take pictures of the coat and email it to her if she is not home yet.


----------



## Prettyn

Gennas said:


> This buyer just messaged me and said her husband picked up the burberry coat. I did checking the tracking and it showed he picked it up. I don't know why she did not have him pick it up last week. Now she wants me to ship the other two jackets. I do not want to ship them until she accepts the burberry coat. Will I get in trouble if I wait until she accepts the coat. Her husband can take pictures of the coat and email it to her if she is not home yet.


I would just cancel the order on the two coats and tell her if she is still interested she can offer when she comes back to the states.


----------



## Gennas

Prettyn said:


> I would just cancel the order on the two coats and tell her if she is still interested she can offer when she comes back to the states.


Thank you. That is a great idea. I will cancel them now. Hopefully she does not get upset.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Thank you. That is a great idea. I will cancel them now. Hopefully she does not get upset.


She still has not accepted the burberry coat. She has had it for 3 days now. It shows she was on PM less than 2 hours ago. terrible.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> She still has not accepted the burberry coat. She has had it for 3 days now. It shows she was on PM less than 2 hours ago. terrible.


hopefully she's just flaky and not a crook


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> hopefully she's just flaky and not a crook


I know!!! I either want my burberry coat shipped back to me in the exact same condition or be paid. I did take pictures of the coat, the invoice and shipping label when I was packing up. I will be blocking this buyer as soon as this is over. This is causing way too much stress for me.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I know!!! I either want my burberry coat shipped back to me in the exact same condition or be paid. I did take pictures of the coat, the invoice and shipping label when I was packing up. I will be blocking this buyer as soon as this is over. This is causing way too much stress for me.


it it worth it to you going forward to sell expensive items online?  just asking.  I hate stress


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> it it worth it to you going forward to sell expensive items online?  just asking.  I hate stress


I hate stress too, but I have so much stuff I need to sell. I have been so lucky on PM so far except for this one buyer. I also have had good luck on Tradesy too.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I hate stress too, but I have so much stuff I need to sell. I have been so lucky on PM so far except for this one buyer. I also have had good luck on Tradesy too.


maybe she's just flaky and will come through 
hope so


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> maybe she's just flaky and will come through
> hope so



She finally accept the coat and my funds were released. I will never again sell to her. Thank you for all of your great advice.


----------



## Minkette

… I received a bag that was poorly packaged and resulted in some damage and the seller offered a partial refund. Poshmark, did not agree with what seller offered and said they don’t do partial refunds and offered me a 5$ credit. What a joke. So annoyed that the seller and buyer cannot agree to same resolution.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but when I click on an item in my closet and Posh says offer to likers for a discount, I go and do that.  then they say offer discounted shipping, which I do.  I see that its been done.  then if I go back to my "news" I see that it wasn't successful....like I didn't give the discount they wanted me to?


If you make an offer that isn't a certain percentage below a previous offer you sent, it won't be sent. Each offer has to offer a greater discount than the previous ones.


----------



## Gennas

Can we ship to Canada? I had someone ask me under one of my items I'm selling? I could not find the answer on the PM website.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Can we ship to Canada? I had someone ask me under one of my items I'm selling? I could not find the answer on the PM website.


I don't think so. There is a different site for Canada.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I don't think so. There is a different site for Canada.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Allthingsheart

Minkette said:


> … I received a bag that was poorly packaged and resulted in some damage and the seller offered a partial refund. Poshmark, did not agree with what seller offered and said they don’t do partial refunds and offered me a 5$ credit. What a joke. So annoyed that the seller and buyer cannot agree to same resolution.



I used to be an advid shopper of secondhand items on poshmark ebay etc. The last 4 handbags I purchased secondhand online have been really damaged beyond repair, dirty, one had a tampon in it. I have made the decision to no longer purchase secondhand online. I am inches away of giving up on secondhand all together.


----------



## Chanel lover26

I do sometimes.


----------



## Gennas

I'm hoping someone can give me some advice. I had sold a brand new pair of leather pants to a buyer on PM. I messaged her once I accepted her offer, shipped them the next day. She then had the pants forwarded to another address in Florida. They have been in transit for 3 weeks now. She has never once responded to any of my messages on PM. Now the pants are back on the West Coast in transit. I have messaged PM Customer Service, but they have not gotten back to me. I cannot lose these $400 brand new pants and my $$. What happens if the pants get lost or damaged by USPS? I used the PM USPS shipping label.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Gennas said:


> I'm hoping someone can give me some advice. I had sold a brand new pair of leather pants to a buyer on PM. I messaged her once I accepted her offer, shipped them the next day. She then had the pants forwarded to another address in Florida. They have been in transit for 3 weeks now. She has never once responded to any of my messages on PM. Now the pants are back on the West Coast in transit. I have messaged PM Customer Service, but they have not gotten back to me. I cannot lose these $400 brand new pants and my $$. What happens if the pants get lost or damaged by USPS? I used the PM USPS shipping label.


Were you paid before you shipped them?  Don’t ship anything you haven’t received payment for.


----------



## Gennas

I had not been paid. I'm not sure if Poshmark receives the funds when a buyer purchases my item. I have never purchased anything on Poshmark. I just recently started selling on Poshmark a couple of months ago. I just hope Poshmark will pay me if my leather pants are lost or damaged. Thank you for your help.


----------



## GoStanford

Gennas said:


> I'm hoping someone can give me some advice. I had sold a brand new pair of leather pants to a buyer on PM. I messaged her once I accepted her offer, shipped them the next day. She then had the pants forwarded to another address in Florida. They have been in transit for 3 weeks now. She has never once responded to any of my messages on PM. Now the pants are back on the West Coast in transit. I have messaged PM Customer Service, but they have not gotten back to me. I cannot lose these $400 brand new pants and my $$. What happens if the pants get lost or damaged by USPS? I used the PM USPS shipping label.



As a buyer, I had an item that was lost in transit from PM.  Seller shipped it out and the timing was such that we had a mail hold in place with USPS, but it was a different postal carrier substituting that week, and we think the item may have been delivered and then disappeared.  It took a lot of patience on my part, but PM did eventually refund me.  The mail forwarding sounds like it falls under the buyer's responsibility, so she might have to do the legwork on this *but* I am not sure about your payment.  I will see if I can figure out what the sequence of events was that I went through as a buyer.

ETA:  well, I can't find the order listed under my PM account, so maybe the info disappears once a refund is processed.  I just remember that I did not accept the order...sorry I could not be of more help.  I hope PM customer service will be responsive but it might take several tries.  You mentioned the pants are back on the West Coast in transit.  If they get delivered to the original shipping address, then the funds are released automatically to the seller after a certain number days, I believe, even if the buyer doesn't formally accept the order through PM.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## nicole0612

Gennas said:


> I had not been paid. I'm not sure if Poshmark receives the funds when a buyer purchases my item. I have never purchased anything on Poshmark. I just recently started selling on Poshmark a couple of months ago. I just hope Poshmark will pay me if my leather pants are lost or damaged. Thank you for your help.


Take a screenshot of the tracking showing delivery at the original delivery location and send an email to PM CS. You will be paid. The sale is complete 3 days after delivery to the initial address, if she forwarded it elsewhere that does impact the original delivery. However, if the post office automatically forwarded it, (like if the address has a standing forwarding order on it), then it may be more complicated.


----------



## Gennas

Thank you so much. I'm so glad you were refunded. That would not have been fair to you as a buyer if PM did not refund you. Yes, I feel it's the buyer's responsibility since she had the pants forwarded to another address. I just hope PM pays me if USPS loses the pants.


----------



## Gennas

nicole0612 said:


> Take a screenshot of the tracking showing delivery at the original delivery location and send an email to PM CS. You will be paid. The sale is complete 3 days after delivery to the initial address, if she forwarded it elsewhere that does impact the original delivery. However, if the post office automatically forwarded it, (like if the address has a standing forwarding order on it), then it may be more complicated.


Thank you for the great advice. I did not even think about taking a screenshot of the tracking number. The package was supposed to deliver 3 weeks ago. It looks like the buyer reached changed the shipping address and had the package forwarded to another address. Today I received an email from USPS showing the pants are now back in CA. They were in Florida.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Thank you for the great advice. I did not even think about taking a screenshot of the tracking number. The package was supposed to deliver 3 weeks ago. It looks like the buyer reached changed the shipping address and had the package forwarded to another address. Today I received an email from USPS showing the pants are now back in CA. They were in Florida.


You should get paid. Once I had a buyer not pick up their package from the post office so it wasn't marked as delivered. As soon as I pointed it out to PM, they released my funds.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> You should get paid. Once I had a buyer not pick up their package from the post office so it wasn't marked as delivered. As soon as I pointed it out to PM, they released my funds.


Thank you so much for letting me know!!! If I don't hear back from PM Customer Service tomorrow I will reach out to them again.


----------



## Gennas

PM Customer Service is terrible. They still have not responded to my messages about this pants that are now somewhere is CA. This buyer had them forwarded to another address in Florida 3 weeks ago. I'm also having another big issue that I have messaged them about and they never got back to me. Does anyone know how to fix this other issue. I'm not getting an emails from PM, about my sales, messages, shipping label... when I got into my account settings this is what it says: *Looks like your Poshmark notifications are blocked on web.*

Does anyone know how to fix this? I cannot fix it and PM CS is not helping.


----------



## Gennas

*Looks like your Poshmark notifications are blocked on web. *Can someone please help me with this. Stupid PM CS is no help!!! This has been going on for two days now. Not getting any emails or notifications.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> *Looks like your Poshmark notifications are blocked on web. *Can someone please help me with this. Stupid PM CS is no help!!! This has been going on for two days now. Not getting any emails or notifications.


I have no idea. I have a similar problem with Mercari. I have all notifications turned on but I'm not getting notified about offers. 

Have you tried logging out and then logging back in?


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I have no idea. I have a similar problem with Mercari. I have all notifications turned on but I'm not getting notified about offers.
> 
> Have you tried logging out and then logging back in?


Thank you so much for your idea. Yes, I tried logging out and logging back in again. It's still not working. . I'm still waiting to hear back from PM Customer Service. Hopefully they can fix this.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Thank you for the great advice. I did not even think about taking a screenshot of the tracking number. The package was supposed to deliver 3 weeks ago. It looks like the buyer reached changed the shipping address and had the package forwarded to another address. Today I received an email from USPS showing the pants are now back in CA. They were in Florida.


I am so mad. PM CS still has not gotten back to me!!! I have messaged them for the past 3 days. I had also opened up the help request under the order for these pants. If I close that request can I reopen it? Or will it stay closed. This buyer is awful too. She never once responded to my messages.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I am so mad. PM CS still has not gotten back to me!!! I have messaged them for the past 3 days. I had also opened up the help request under the order for these pants. If I close that request can I reopen it? Or will it stay closed. This buyer is awful too. She never once responded to my messages.


I would be afraid to close the request. I don't understand why you haven't gotten any response. I never had any trouble when I did it a few months ago. I would be very mad too. Is there some place on social media that you can post your complaints that will get their attention? It has worked with other companies to complain on facebook or instagram.


----------



## Gennas

Thank you!!! Yes, I'm afraid once I close it I will not be able to open it up again. I will just keep trying. I don't know why I have not gotten any response either. Yes, I have sent them a DM on Instagram. I will try again tomorrow. I have not tried Facebook I will try FB tomorrow. When I first opened the request for help the dumb CS lady didn't even read my notes. She just replied that I cannot change the shipping address. She is so stupid. I replied in the messages and said I did not ask if you can change the shipping address. I said if you had read my notes you would see the buyer had changed the shipping address. She never once responded after that. That was 3 weeks ago. I just hope I get my pants back. I just received a new email from USPS and it's saying the pants are in transit to the destination. They better not be going back to Florida. I just want my funds.


----------



## Gennas

OMG, the PM CS reps are idiots. Some guy just responded to my message and said that I should not worry about the tracking, because it's just taking longer. He said as a buyer I will be protected. I replied to him and said I am not the buyer. As you can see I'm the seller!!! I told him I need to be paid today, because now the leather pants are in Chicago!!! I don't know if this terrible buyer(who still has not replied to my messages) has changed the shipping address again. Yesterday the pants were back in CA. I was hoping they would just come back to me. Now according to this stupid PM CS rep I have to wait another 10 days for them to do anything. I just want my $$$ or pants.


----------



## Gennas

Arrival At Unit


----------



## Gennas

That is the USPS tracking number!!!!!! This terrible buyer still has not responded to my messages and PM not helping!!!! This is unacceptable!!! I need my funds today. I will not wait another 2 weeks!!! Any advice?


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> That is the USPS tracking number!!!!!! This terrible buyer still has not responded to my messages and PM not helping!!!! This is unacceptable!!! I need my funds today. I will not wait another 2 weeks!!! Any advice? BTW this buyer went online to change her shipping address.


----------



## Gennas

Good news, after sending a DM to PM they finally released my funds!!!! I have blocked this terrible buyer from ever buying from me again. All she had to do was communicate. It shows she has been on PM in the last two days.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Good news, after sending a DM to PM they finally released my funds!!!! I have blocked this terrible buyer from ever buying from me again. All she had to do was communicate. It shows she has been on PM in the last two days.


Finally!!!


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Finally!!!


Thank you for your help and great advice!!!


----------



## Gennas

Has anyone used the Bundle option to sell their items. I just received a Bundle offer for $1,200. It's for 3 of my brand new jackets. They all have tags on them and are worth $400 each. Is this safe? What happens if the buyer doesn't like one or does something shady?


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Has anyone used the Bundle option to sell their items. I just received a Bundle offer for $1,200. It's for 3 of my brand new jackets. They all have tags on them and are worth $400 each. Is this safe? What happens if the buyer doesn't like one or does something shady?


I've sold a lot of things in bundles. The total weight of the bundle packaged should be under 5 pounds. If it weighs more, the additional charge for the extra weight is paid by the seller and isn't cost effective. So the first thing you should do is weigh the package before you consider the offer. If it is over 5 pounds I would tell the buyer they have to split their bundle.

I've never had a problem with the bundles I've sold but my things are much cheaper than yours. The best thing about the bundles I've sold is that it allows people to get relatively cheap items without having to pay separate shipping for each item. So people end up buying extra things they wouldn't have normally bought.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I've sold a lot of things in bundles. The total weight of the bundle packaged should be under 5 pounds. If it weighs more, the additional charge for the extra weight is paid by the seller and isn't cost effective. So the first thing you should do is weigh the package before you consider the offer. If it is over 5 pounds I would tell the buyer they have to split their bundle.
> 
> I've never had a problem with the bundles I've sold but my things are much cheaper than yours. The best thing about the bundles I've sold is that it allows people to get relatively cheap items without having to pay separate shipping for each item. So people end up buying extra things they wouldn't have normally bought.


Thank you so much!! You are the best. I really appreciate all of your help and great advice. Thank you for letting me know about the weight. I will try to figure out the weight, before I accept her offer. I like to pack up all of my items before I go to the post office.


----------



## Gennas

OMG


----------



## Gennas

no


----------



## Gennas

I


----------



## GoStanford

Is anybody else having issues with the Poshmark website versus the app?  I see a number indicating several notifications under News on the website, but when I click on that, it says "No recent news.  Time to get your shop on!"  Whereas on the app I can see all the updates about purchases, price changes, etc.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Is anybody else having issues with the Poshmark website versus the app?  I see a number indicating several notifications under News on the website, but when I click on that, it says "No recent news.  Time to get your shop on!"  Whereas on the app I can see all the updates about purchases, price changes, etc.


It's working for me on the desktop.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> It's working for me on the desktop.


Thx, let me check the settings - it's inconvenient not having the desktop/web version reflect the same info as the app.


----------



## Fullcloset

I hope Posh will figure out how to let us bulk transfer listings from Tradesy now that they went belly up. VC doesn't suit my listings so they will all have to come to Poshmark.


----------



## sdkitty

Fullcloset said:


> I hope Posh will figure out how to let us bulk transfer listings from Tradesy now that they went belly up. VC doesn't suit my listings so they will all have to come to Poshmark.


what do you mean about Tradesy?  I just accessed it


----------



## Fullcloset

How does discounted shipping effect the seller? I want to do offers but I shy away from discounted shipping because I don't understand it. I just want to print the label and use it and have the buyer charged by Poshmark. I don't want to have it deducted from my earnings.


----------



## sdkitty

Fullcloset said:


> How does discounted shipping effect the seller? I want to do offers but I shy away from discounted shipping because I don't understand it. I just want to print the label and use it and have the buyer charged by Poshmark. I don't want to have it deducted from my earnin


interesting question....it didn't occur to me that it would come out of my earnings...but then again, it's only maybe a couple of dollars


----------



## Fullcloset

One more Poshmark question. Bundles confuse me. Can someone explain them? I see my item in a bundle but is that with items from other seller's? I don't see how that works. Also if someone wants to bundle 3 items from me and pay only 1 price and 1 shipping...what happens if they are unhappy with 1 of the 2 items or claims an item is missing? It sounds like it is a ripe system for buyers to scam.


----------



## Fullcloset

sdkitty said:


> interesting question....it didn't occur to me that it would come out of my earnings...but then again, it's only maybe a couple of dollars


I think it does but I am not sure. I also don't even know if you have to get your own label or Posh will print the discounted ones.


----------



## Fullcloset

sdkitty said:


> what do you mean about Tradesy?  I just accessed it


It is going out of business the end of the year and being taken over by a Paris based company Vestaire Collectives.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> How does discounted shipping effect the seller? I want to do offers but I shy away from discounted shipping because I don't understand it. I just want to print the label and use it and have the buyer charged by Poshmark. I don't want to have it deducted from my earnings.


It affects you negatively. Discounted shipping is never a good idea for the seller. You pay 100% of the discount on top of the commission. I only do it when I'm forced to, which is when you send offers to potential buyers, but you can also avoid that if you create a bundle for your potential buyer and then send the offer in the bundle.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> I think it does but I am not sure. I also don't even know if you have to get your own label or Posh will print the discounted ones.


You don't have to get your own label. Posh just takes the discount out of your earnings.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> One more Poshmark question. Bundles confuse me. Can someone explain them? I see my item in a bundle but is that with items from other seller's? I don't see how that works. Also if someone wants to bundle 3 items from me and pay only 1 price and 1 shipping...what happens if they are unhappy with 1 of the 2 items or claims an item is missing? It sounds like it is a ripe system for buyers to scam.


You shouldn't see your item in a bundle with other seller's items. That should be impossible. Bundles exist for three reasons: one is so a person can buy multiple items from you, have them shipped together, and only pay one shipping fee. The second reason is so there can be a semi-private conversation between buyer and seller. The third reason is so the seller can send an offer to a buyer without sending it to anyone else and not have to offer discounted shipping.

I've never had a problem with anyone being unhappy with one item in a bundle. Bundles are one of the things I love best about Posh. I can sell cheap items that no one would buy on another site because of the shipping charge, but in a bundle the prices become more reasonable.

You can create a bundle for someone just by sharing one of your items with them. Once you've created the bundle, you can add other items they have liked.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> It affects you negatively. Discounted shipping is never a good idea for the seller. You pay 100% of the discount on top of the commission. I only do it when I'm forced to, which is when you send offers to potential buyers, but you can also avoid that if you create a bundle for your potential buyer and then send the offer in the bundle.


if I've had something on there for a long time (months) I'm pretty motivated and will offer a discount with discounted shipping to someone who "likes" my item.  I don't like to lose money but once I list something, I want it gone.  I don't understand some people who have things sitting for many months (or maybe years).  There is a marc jacobs Blake on Posh for $300.  I'd like to think that's a fair price as I have a bag like it.  But it's been on there forever.  Why?  Is the person using the bag and will just sell if they get their price?   Did they forget they listed it?

There another bag on there for a more reasonable price.  I made an offer on it (to a seller who I'd purchase from before).  It was a somewhat low offer and she ignored it.  Why?  She didn't see the offer?  I doubt that as it comes in your email.  Just stubborn?  I've lost interest in it now but still have it on my likes so I can see that it didn't sell.

Anyone is entitled to ask what they want and to ignore offers that they think are insulting but for me, I will counter even on a half price offer (if the item has been there for a while).


----------



## jennifergillman

Unfortunately, I personally had only a negative shopping experience with Poshmark. 

In the first case, the seller falsely advertised the shirt as pink and it came in red-orange. After sending photos and other ads with the correct description proving the color was not pink, they still gave the seller the money. 

The second time I bought a Gucci bag the seller indicated it was in excellent condition with no defects. The bag smells so badly moldy that it can't be used, but Poshmark thinks the item was presented correctly. The seller should have mentioned the smell they were noble. Closing my account and buying elsewhere.


----------



## sdkitty

jennifergillman said:


> Unfortunately, I personally had only a negative shopping experience with Poshmark.
> 
> In the first case, the seller falsely advertised the shirt as pink and it came in red-orange. After sending photos and other ads with the correct description proving the color was not pink, they still gave the seller the money.
> 
> The second time I bought a Gucci bag the seller indicated it was in excellent condition with no defects. The bag smells so badly moldy that it can't be used, but Poshmark thinks the item was presented correctly. The seller should have mentioned the smell they were noble. Closing my account and buying elsewhere.


that's unfortunate....there have been threads here about getting rid of odors; maybe you can salvage it


----------



## jennifergillman

jennifergillman said:


> Unfortunately, I personally had only a negative shopping experience with Poshmark.
> 
> In the first case, the seller falsely advertised the shirt as pink and it came in red-orange. After sending photos and other ads with the correct description proving the color was not pink, they still gave the seller the money.
> 
> The second time I bought a Gucci bag the seller indicated it was in excellent condition with no defects. The bag smells so badly moldy that it can't be used, but Poshmark thinks the item was presented correctly. The seller should have mentioned the noble smell. I close my account and buy elsewhere and go order custom writing to https://writemypapers4me.net/custom-writing-service/.


There was another case, but I'm not even considering it. My sister ordered an item and they sent her the wrong size. The Postmark seller misstated the size (probably unintentionally), but when she provided photographic evidence of the actual size, she was denied a refund/refund, even though she complied with PM's request to send photos, which she did the same day. She requested further clarification on the denial but was ignored. Fortunately for my sister, the item fit me in my size)))), I gave my sister the money and am happily wearing the item.
This is our experience(((


----------



## jennifergillman

sdkitty said:


> that's unfortunate....there have been threads here about getting rid of odors; maybe you can salvage it


Thank you so much for the advice! I will try to fix it, even though it's been a while.


----------



## whateve

jennifergillman said:


> Unfortunately, I personally had only a negative shopping experience with Poshmark.
> 
> In the first case, the seller falsely advertised the shirt as pink and it came in red-orange. After sending photos and other ads with the correct description proving the color was not pink, they still gave the seller the money.
> 
> The second time I bought a Gucci bag the seller indicated it was in excellent condition with no defects. The bag smells so badly moldy that it can't be used, but Poshmark thinks the item was presented correctly. The seller should have mentioned the smell they were noble. Closing my account and buying elsewhere.


wow, I'm sorry that happened. I didn't think they would side with the seller so easily. In the one dispute I had, they sided with the buyer even though I thought I had described the item correctly. I sold it again and the new buyer loved it.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> It affects you negatively. Discounted shipping is never a good idea for the seller. You pay 100% of the discount on top of the commission. I only do it when I'm forced to, which is when you send offers to potential buyers, but you can also avoid that if you create a bundle for your potential buyer and then send the offer in the bundle.


Thank you. I suspected that but wasn't really sure how it worked and I never got involved in bundles.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> You shouldn't see your item in a bundle with other seller's items. That should be impossible. Bundles exist for three reasons: one is so a person can buy multiple items from you, have them shipped together, and only pay one shipping fee. The second reason is so there can be a semi-private conversation between buyer and seller. The third reason is so the seller can send an offer to a buyer without sending it to anyone else and not have to offer discounted shipping.
> 
> I've never had a problem with anyone being unhappy with one item in a bundle. Bundles are one of the things I love best about Posh. I can sell cheap items that no one would buy on another site because of the shipping charge, but in a bundle the prices become more reasonable.
> 
> You can create a bundle for someone just by sharing one of your items with them. Once you've created the bundle, you can add other items they have liked.


Thank you again. Still don't quite get it but will look into it alittle more. If I want to offer someone a discount without discounting the shipping - how exactly do I send them an item to bundle? Sorry if I sound like an idiot but I just don't get it.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Thank you again. Still don't quite get it but will look into it alittle more. If I want to offer someone a discount without discounting the shipping - how exactly do I send them an item to bundle? Sorry if I sound like an idiot but I just don't get it.


You open the item listing. Under the item's picture are three buttons - like, comment, share. Click on the share button, then type the user's name in the search box. Hit enter, then select the user's name from the drop down menu. 

After that, you can open the bundle by clicking on the bundles button in the drop down menu under your initials logo. The first bundles will be for those items you might buy. You have to select the sell button on the left to see the bundles that have been created for items you are selling. Once you see the bundle, click on view bundle. Then you can move other items the buyer has liked into the bundle or add a comment or send an offer.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> You open the item listing. Under the item's picture are three buttons - like, comment, share. Click on the share button, then type the user's name in the search box. Hit enter, then select the user's name from the drop down menu.
> 
> After that, you can open the bundle by clicking on the bundles button in the drop down menu under your initials logo. The first bundles will be for those items you might buy. You have to select the sell button on the left to see the bundles that have been created for items you are selling. Once you see the bundle, click on view bundle. Then you can move other items the buyer has liked into the bundle or add a comment or send an offer.


Thank you!


----------



## Gennas

I'm starting to hate PM now!!! I have sent 5 items to be authenticated and of course they all are authentic!!!! This last one which is a $700 jacket was delivered to the buyer 5 days ago and she still has not accepted it!!!! I emailed PM CS and opened a request for them to step in on this order yesterday. Of course no response!!!!


----------



## Gennas

I then sold another 8 brand new jackets with tags the other week. All of the items got to the buyers right away. I now have two terrible buyers that opened cases!!!! One because she normally wears size 2 in this brand new with tags jacket, but tried it on and it's too big. She also doesn't like how it looks on her!!! WTF!!!! PM better side with me!!!! The worst one(2 case) is a buyer had the audacity to open a case on Friday stating my my brand new designer jacket (has the tags, serial number in the side of the jacket) is not authentic!!! Are you serious!!!! I have been selling on Tradesy for over 16 years and now PM for 4 months. Every single item is brand new with tags from Neiman Marcus, Saks and these designers online stores. I would never sell an item that is not authentic!!! Or buy one that is not authentic!! First of all that is against the law!!! I can't stand anyone that sells inauthentic items!!! Thank god I'm not selling my Hermes or Givenchy bags!!!! So I posted all of the pictures of the jacket when I was packaging it up and the video!!!! PM CS sent me an email asking me to send the originial receipt, which I had. I sent it to them. I also called this designers main phone number and emailed them the picture of the jacket, the white manufacturer tag that was on the jacket, the inside security tag, front, back and they confirmed (as I already knew) it was authentic. This bish still got to return the jacket, luckily not because it's not authentic but because she did not like it!!! I'm just glad that PM realizes my item and all of my items are authentic!!! This buyer has no right to defame my name!!!!! If I don't get his jacket back in the same perfect condition with the tags that I shipped her I will get an attorney. I'm honestly thinking of taking down all of my designer stuff on PM. Going forward I'm only selling my items for $500 or more so they can go to PM headquarters and be authenticated!!! i have done that on 10 other items.


----------



## Gennas

I just don't want anyone lying and saying my items are not authentic!!!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I then sold another 8 brand new jackets with tags the other week. All of the items got to the buyers right away. I now have two terrible buyers that opened cases!!!! One because she normally wears size 2 in this brand new with tags jacket, but tried it on and it's too big. She also doesn't like how it looks on her!!! WTF!!!! PM better side with me!!!! The worst one(2 case) is a buyer had the audacity to open a case on Friday stating my my brand new designer jacket (has the tags, serial number in the side of the jacket) is not authentic!!! Are you serious!!!! I have been selling on Tradesy for over 16 years and now PM for 4 months. Every single item is brand new with tags from Neiman Marcus, Saks and these designers online stores. I would never sell an item that is not authentic!!! Or buy one that is not authentic!! First of all that is against the law!!! I can't stand anyone that sells inauthentic items!!! Thank god I'm not selling my Hermes or Givenchy bags!!!! So I posted all of the pictures of the jacket when I was packaging it up and the video!!!! PM CS sent me an email asking me to send the originial receipt, which I had. I sent it to them. I also called this designers main phone number and emailed them the picture of the jacket, the white manufacturer tag that was on the jacket, the inside security tag, front, back and they confirmed (as I already knew) it was authentic. This bish still got to return the jacket, luckily not because it's not authentic but because she did not like it!!! I'm just glad that PM realizes my item and all of my items are authentic!!! This buyer has no right to defame my name!!!!! If I don't get his jacket back in the same perfect condition with the tags that I shipped her I will get an attorney. I'm honestly thinking of taking down all of my designer stuff on PM. Going forward I'm only selling my items for $500 or more so they can go to PM headquarters and be authenticated!!! i have done that on 10 other items.


I'm sorry for what you're going through.  It's stressful.  If you have unworn items with tags, can you return the to the store and get what you paid rather than dealing with buyers like this?


----------



## Gennas

I just got two more sales last night that I now have to pack up and ship. I will keep taking a video and 20 up close pics when I package them up


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I'm sorry for what you're going through.  It's stressful.  If you have unworn items with tags, can you return the to the store and get what you paid rather than dealing with buyers like this?


Thank you!!! You are so kind. I have been lucky, since i have a lot of wonderful buyers and repeat buyers. Just these two have been a pain. The one that wants to return for the size being too big I'm not that upset about. I just hope PM CS doesn't accept it. That's not fair to me. The buyer that said my item was not authentic, because she did not like it makes me upset!!! I cannot return them, because these jackets are from two years ago. If I had recently purchased them I could return them.


----------



## Gennas

I don't have to sell any of these items either, I just have too many and wanted to get rid of them. I'm not just going to give them away, since they are expensive items. I need to make some money back.


----------



## Gennas

Put closet on vacation. I'm traveling all the time with my job, which I love. I do not have time for this anymore. I will ship the last two orders and I'm done for now.


----------



## Gennas

I just put it on hold and now one of my wonderful repeat buyers wants to buy one of my jackets. I will take it off and sell it to her, since she is honest!!!!


----------



## atlcoach

Gennas said:


> I then sold another 8 brand new jackets with tags the other week. All of the items got to the buyers right away. I now have two terrible buyers that opened cases!!!! One because she normally wears size 2 in this brand new with tags jacket, but tried it on and it's too big. She also doesn't like how it looks on her!!! WTF!!!! PM better side with me!!!! The worst one(2 case) is a buyer had the audacity to open a case on Friday stating my my brand new designer jacket (has the tags, serial number in the side of the jacket) is not authentic!!! Are you serious!!!! I have been selling on Tradesy for over 16 years and now PM for 4 months. Every single item is brand new with tags from Neiman Marcus, Saks and these designers online stores. I would never sell an item that is not authentic!!! Or buy one that is not authentic!! First of all that is against the law!!! I can't stand anyone that sells inauthentic items!!! Thank god I'm not selling my Hermes or Givenchy bags!!!! So I posted all of the pictures of the jacket when I was packaging it up and the video!!!! PM CS sent me an email asking me to send the originial receipt, which I had. I sent it to them. I also called this designers main phone number and emailed them the picture of the jacket, the white manufacturer tag that was on the jacket, the inside security tag, front, back and they confirmed (as I already knew) it was authentic. This bish still got to return the jacket, luckily not because it's not authentic but because she did not like it!!! I'm just glad that PM realizes my item and all of my items are authentic!!! This buyer has no right to defame my name!!!!! If I don't get his jacket back in the same perfect condition with the tags that I shipped her I will get an attorney. I'm honestly thinking of taking down all of my designer stuff on PM. Going forward I'm only selling my items for $500 or more so they can go to PM headquarters and be authenticated!!! i have done that on 10 other items.


I'm sorry this happened to you. I've been selling on PM since 2013 - almost 900 sales - and there are definitely some horrible buyers out there, unfortunately. I've had a few situations similar where people accused me of selling a fake or they didn't like it, etc. I've found PM to be very fair and always sided with me over the buyers. I also had my receipts and I believe that helps. I think some people are just looking to get around the no returns policy, so they accuse the seller of not as described, fake, etc. I hope PM does the right thing and rules in your favor. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gennas

atlcoach said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you. I've been selling on PM since 2013 - almost 900 sales - and there are definitely some horrible buyers out there, unfortunately. I've had a few situations similar where people accused me of selling a fake or they didn't like it, etc. I've found PM to be very fair and always sided with me over the buyers. I also had my receipts and I believe that helps. I think some people are just looking to get around the no returns policy, so they accuse the seller of not as described, fake, etc. I hope PM does the right thing and rules in your favor. Keep us posted.


Thank you so much!!! I'm so sorry you had some horrible buyers too. Yes, I think there are some people trying to get around the no return policy too. I'm so happy because PM did side with me. They closed the case and I got received my funds. Congratulations on almost 900 sales!!!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I stopped using Poshmark because they're now going to report sales to the IRS when they exceed $600. It's a new tax law, so not their fault. However, adding tax on top of my sales price will mean I have to charge almost 1.5 to twice what I bought something for (with their fees) to make my money back.


----------



## whateve

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I stopped using Poshmark because they're now going to report sales to the IRS when they exceed $600. It's a new tax law, so not their fault. However, adding tax on top of my sales price will mean I have to charge almost 1.5 to twice what I bought something for (with their fees) to make my money back.


It's true for every selling site so if you want to sell, you'll have to report on your taxes for every site you sell on if you go over $600 on that site. You can deduct your costs when you file your taxes so it doesn't mean you'll have to pay any extra tax.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

whateve said:


> It's true for every selling site so if you want to sell, you'll have to report on your taxes for every site you sell on if you go over $600 on that site. You can deduct your costs when you file your taxes so it doesn't mean you'll have to pay any extra tax.


Of course, but accounting for costs to exactly outweigh sales is a great way to get audited at higher income levels. Even if everything I account for is above board (which it would be) the cost of the accountant and/or lawyer to deal with the audit will exceed $600.

My current strategy is simply to sell below the $600 limit (although Poshmark counts canceled orders to that limit, so may have already exceeded it) and then switch to a different platform (e.g. Mercari).

Of course, I don't sell Chanel bags. I'm talking Coach or Kate Spade.


----------



## GemsBerry

Now I'm worried about Poshmark too. It was just sold to a Korean big tech company and will turn private and will be delisted from the stock market.


----------



## nicole0612

GemsBerry said:


> Now I'm worried about Poshmark too. It was just sold to a Korean big tech company and will turn private and will be delisted from the stock market.


I saw this posted on IG, but I’m surprised no one is talking about it. I would like to know more about the implications.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> Now I'm worried about Poshmark too. It was just sold to a Korean big tech company and will turn private and will be delisted from the stock market.


I hope it doesn't change much. That is my most successful platform. I sell all kinds of things on there, not just fashion. I just sold some dolls. Not a ton of money but it makes me feel better than donating everything.


----------



## coloradolvr

Has anyone used this seller:
@vtgimage​I purchased an Hermes Maxi twilly 6 days ago and have not received a shipping notification.  I messaged three times with no response.  I know I have 7 days to contact Poshmark to hopefully get my payment returned.  I am sad as it is a twilly that I really wanted.  What's odd is that is shows she was active on October 31st so should have seen my purchase and messages. I am taking into account that there was a weekend and Halloween.

Just looking for a positive experience with seller to remain hopeful!!


----------



## atlcoach

coloradolvr said:


> Has anyone used this seller:
> @vtgimage​I purchased an Hermes Maxi twilly 6 days ago and have not received a shipping notification.  I messaged three times with no response.  I know I have 7 days to contact Poshmark to hopefully get my payment returned.  I am sad as it is a twilly that I really wanted.  What's odd is that is shows she was active on October 31st so should have seen my purchase and messages. I am taking into account that there was a weekend and Halloween.
> 
> Just looking for a positive experience with seller to remain hopeful!!


No, but I just looked at her closet. Read the comments on the Golden Goose sneakers showing as sold. There are several people commenting about not receiving their purchases and having to cancel to get their money back.


----------



## coloradolvr

atlcoach said:


> No, but I just looked at her closet. Read the comments on the Golden Goose sneakers showing as sold. There are several people commenting about not receiving their purchases and having to cancel to get their money back.


Thank you for responding.  I didn't see a way to check feedback, but now I see that you have to click on comments.  I have submitted my request to cancel order.  Thank goodness it is within the timeframe I can hopefully get my refund!  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## GemsBerry

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you for responding.  I didn't see a way to check feedback, but now I see that you have to click on comments.  I have submitted my request to cancel order.  Thank goodness it is within the timeframe I can hopefully get my refund!  Thank you so much for your help!


After 7 days if the item is not shipped you can cancel the order and get the refund yourself from the order page.


----------



## coloradolvr

coloradolvr said:


> Has anyone used this seller:
> @vtgimage​I purchased an Hermes Maxi twilly 6 days ago and have not received a shipping notification.  I messaged three times with no response.  I know I have 7 days to contact Poshmark to hopefully get my payment returned.  I am sad as it is a twilly that I really wanted.  What's odd is that is shows she was active on October 31st so should have seen my purchase and messages. I am taking into account that there was a weekend and Halloween.
> 
> Just looking for a positive experience with seller to remain hopeful!!


I just wanted to update my post to say that I did receive my order from @vtgimage.  Unfortunately there was a death in the family so understandably they were dealing with that, rather than paying attention to their Poshmark sales.  I tried to be understanding in my communication with them thinking that given they were in Florida perhaps it was weather related.  They received some pretty unkind comments.  I wish people would stop and take a deep breath before jumping to conclusions.  The world is difficult enough right now!  I am so happy with my new to me Hermes twilly!


----------



## youngster

I sold an item and shipped it the next day. It arrived Monday but the buyer has gone silent, hasn't accepted it, and so the money has not been released to me.  

Poshmark says that if a buyer does not take any action, they will release funds automatically after 72 hours.  Well, it's been 72+ hours and no funds are in my account. They still show as pending.  

Anybody have similar experience?  Does it take more than 72 hours?  I've reached out to customer support but I don't expect to hear back for at least 24 hours.


----------



## PikaboICU

youngster said:


> I sold an item and shipped it the next day. It arrived Monday but the buyer has gone silent, hasn't accepted it, and so the money has not been released to me.
> 
> Poshmark says that if a buyer does not take any action, they will release funds automatically after 72 hours.  Well, it's been 72+ hours and no funds are in my account. They still show as pending.
> 
> Anybody have similar experience?  Does it take more than 72 hours?  I've reached out to customer support but I don't expect to hear back for at least 24 hours.



My guess is it will release tomorrow. If they count; Tues, Wed & Thur that's 72 hours so it will likely release on Friday.


----------



## atlcoach

youngster said:


> I sold an item and shipped it the next day. It arrived Monday but the buyer has gone silent, hasn't accepted it, and so the money has not been released to me.
> 
> Poshmark says that if a buyer does not take any action, they will release funds automatically after 72 hours.  Well, it's been 72+ hours and no funds are in my account. They still show as pending.
> 
> Anybody have similar experience?  Does it take more than 72 hours?  I've reached out to customer support but I don't expect to hear back for at least 24 hours.


I've noticed it is typically 72+ hours from the time Poshmark's system shows it as delivered to the buyer.


----------



## GemsBerry

youngster said:


> I sold an item and shipped it the next day. It arrived Monday but the buyer has gone silent, hasn't accepted it, and so the money has not been released to me.
> 
> Poshmark says that if a buyer does not take any action, they will release funds automatically after 72 hours.  Well, it's been 72+ hours and no funds are in my account. They still show as pending.
> 
> Anybody have similar experience?  Does it take more than 72 hours?  I've reached out to customer support but I don't expect to hear back for at least 24 hours.


It's 72 hrs since delivery time PT. if it's delivered ET, it'll take additional 3 hrs because they don't adjust time zones and all events are automatically counted as PT because the company is in CA.


----------



## chowlover2

I have only bought, but have had good luck there.


----------



## bernpl

youngster said:


> I sold an item and shipped it the next day. It arrived Monday but the buyer has gone silent, hasn't accepted it, and so the money has not been released to me.
> 
> Poshmark says that if a buyer does not take any action, they will release funds automatically after 72 hours.  Well, it's been 72+ hours and no funds are in my account. They still show as pending.
> 
> Anybody have similar experience?  Does it take more than 72 hours?  I've reached out to customer support but I don't expect to hear back for at least 24 hours.



It will be released unless the buyer files a return claim and poshmark agrees with their claim. I have run into this situation many times. I have always gotten my money.


----------



## youngster

Thanks everybody, the money was released by Poshmark yesterday, more than 72 hours but still reasonable.


----------

